# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Coronavirus, traitements et choix effectus en France

## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

je vous propose de mettre les discussions en rapport avec les traitements possibles contre le coronavirus dans ce sujet pour librer un peu le sujet gnraliste sur la politique.
Si aujourd'hui a reprsente une part importante de l'actualit, ce n'est pas le seul sujet et il phagocyte les discussions depuis plusieurs semaines.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## el_slapper

qu'il faudrait qu'un modo transfre tous les messages lis de la discussion sur Macron. Sinon, a risque de ne pas prendre.

----------


## Neckara

Il y avait dj un sujet d'actualit o on avait parl du traitement.
Mais je ne vois pas d'inconvnient  poursuivre la discussion ici.


Ce qui m'nerve le plus dans ces changes c'est l'effet "vu  la tl", qui convainc quelques personnes sans qu'elles ne se posent plus de questions. Et derrire, quand on essaye de prsenter quelques concepts simples, comme les tests cliniques, ou qu'on dtruit certains arguments, comme l'urgence, a ne passe pas.

Au final on se retrouve  rpter toujours les mmes choses  des personnes qui n'ont mme pas envie de lire nos arguments, et se retrouvent  rpter ad mordicus les mmes btises qu'on aura dmontes. Il n'est pas possible d'avoir une conversation dans ces conditions.

----------


## Neckara

La dernire source donne en date sur l'ancien sujet : https://www.marianne.net/monde/nous-...-s-est-inspire


Il a un petit parti pris pour Raoult, mais est dj beaucoup plus pos et prudent dans ses dclarations.


L'aspect de non-nocivit du mdicament a t maintes fois t dbunke, et mme constat lors de la crise actuelle. Et ce sont des morts qui s'ajoutent  ceux du Coronavirus. Son efficacit n'a pas encore t mise en valeur, les rsultats au Sngal pouvant s'expliquer simplement par la jeunesse de la population.


Il y a aussi un petit amalgame entre les personnes qui critiques le Pr. Raoult, et les personnes qui sortent des tudes pour contre-dire celles du Pr. Raoult. Si ces dernires peuvent en effet avoir des failles, les critiques quant  elles sont rigoureuses.


Et l o le Pr. Raoult est criminel, c'est de ne pas avoir effectu correctement sa premire tude, puis d'avoir fait un battage mdiatique, qui a normment retard la mise en place de protocoles de soins, donc des morts qu'on aurait pu sauver.

----------


## Ryu2000

L il y a un tmoignage :


C'est un cas particulier, ce n'est parce que a a fonctionn sur lui que a fonctionne  chaque fois, si a se trouve l'effet placebo a suffit, ou si il n'avait rien pris son tat ce serait amliorer spontanment sans rien faire de particulier.
Mais n'empche que l'azithromycine semble avoir eu un effet positif sur plein de gens. Apparemment les mdecins prescrivent tous des antibiotiques de ce genre.

Dans la vido il y a un mdecin qui dit qu'un traitement contre la gale a fonctionn sur des vieux.
Il y a un mdecin qui a fait une exprience en donnant du *stromectol*  des patients de maisons de retraite et ils ont guris. Les mdecins testent plein de choses en ce moment.

----------


## benjani13

Raoult dnonce une tude dont les conclusions vont vers une inefficacit de son "protocole", en dnonant divers biais dans la mthodologie de l'tude : https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...-Magagnoli.pdf

Tiens, la mthodologie intresserait Raoult d'un coup?

Je ne dis pas qu'il a tort ou raison sur la qualit de l'tude cite. Je dis juste qu'il se fait prendre  son propre pige.

----------


## fredoche

Les gars 
va falloir vous dtendre et boire un peu de tisane, voir essayer la mditation



> Et l o le Pr. Raoult est criminel, c'est de ne pas avoir effectu correctement sa premire tude, puis d'avoir fait un battage mdiatique, qui a normment retard la mise en place de protocoles de soins, donc des morts qu'on aurait pu sauver.


T'as raison oui, c'est un criminel

Mais toi si tu savais le nombre de citations d'Audiard que tu pourrais illustrer, dont une qui parle d'orbite




> Raoult dnonce une tude dont les conclusions vont vers une inefficacit de son "protocole", en dnonant divers biais dans la mthodologie de l'tude : https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...-Magagnoli.pdf
> 
> *Tiens, la mthodologie intresserait Raoult d'un coup?*
> 
> Je ne dis pas qu'il a tort ou raison sur la qualit de l'tude cite. Je dis juste qu'il se fait prendre  son propre pige.


videmment puisque vous tes enferms dans vos convictions et probablement sous forte influence de ce fameux Ztte qui me parait fort prendre les allures d'un autre gourou barbu. 
https://didierraoult.com/a-propos-de...oult/parcours/
a n'aura probablement aucun sens pour vous, puisque je ne suis pas sur que vous sachiez prendre le recul suffisant aujourd'hui pour lire cette liste. Nanmoins on y voit la cration ou la direction de nombreux laboratoires de recherches. Ajoutez  cela  les publications nombreuses dont l'autre marabout barbu l'accuse simplement d'tre un signataire de bas de page, et ensuite dire "_Tiens, la mthodologie intresserait Raoult d'un coup?_", je crois que a situe bien votre problmatique non ?

Moi j'tais sur que cela en tait rest l. C'tait pas le deal Benjani ? Parce que moi j'en suis rest l, et je ne suis pas retourn dans le sujet, pressentant qu'il se nourrirait encore de quelques querelles de cet ordre.

Neckara je sens qu' la lecture de ce CV, tu vas nous faire la dmonstration inverse que celle faite pour Idriss Aberkane. Pas publi, trop publi... Dispense-toi, pas de souci

----------


## Neckara

> C'est un cas particulier, ce n'est parce que a a fonctionn sur lui que a fonctionne  chaque fois, si a se trouve l'effet placebo a suffit, ou si il n'avait rien pris son tat ce serait amliorer spontanment sans rien faire de particulier.
> Mais n'empche que l'azithromycine semble avoir eu un effet positif sur plein de gens. Apparemment les mdecins prescrivent tous des antibiotiques de ce genre.
> 
> Dans la vido il y a un mdecin qui dit qu'un traitement contre la gale a fonctionn sur des vieux.
> Il y a un mdecin qui a fait une exprience en donnant du *stromectol*  des patients de maisons de retraite et ils ont guris.


Et on peut dire de mme de toutes pseudo-mdecine, e.g. pour l'homopathie.
Cela ne permet pas d'affirmer ou de supposer une quelconque efficacit du traitement.






> Raoult dnonce une tude dont les conclusions vont vers une inefficacit de son "protocole", en dnonant divers biais dans la mthodologie de l'tude : https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...-Magagnoli.pdf


Le pire, c'est qu'il ne dnonce pas correctement les biais.  ::ptdr:: 

Le premier biais semble tout simple du au fait que les chantillons ne sont pas randomiss cependant il n'voque pas cela une seule fois dans son message. Pire, il ne tente mme pas d'effectuer de corrections statistiques

Le second biais montre quelque chose d'intressant mais la manire de le formuler n'est pas toute  fait correcte. Ce paragraphe aurait mme d tre plac en premier. Grossirement, que les chiffres apports montrerait une absence d'efficacit si prescrit avant intubation, et un empiremment si prescrit aprs.  Ce n'est donc en soit pas un biais, mais plus une conclusion abusive de l'tude.

Le troisime biais n'en est pas un, la description du groupe est correcte, il n'a en effet pas reu de HCQ. Il montrerait alors que, non pas sans traitement, mais juste avec du Azithromycin dans certains cas, le traitement est plus efficace que les autres traitements. L o il pourrait critiquer serait de dire que le traitement dans certains cas HCQ, serait plus efficace que le traitement automatique HCQ, et mme du traitement automatique Azithromycin dans certains cas.


Ainsi, il n'y a pas 3 biais, mais potentiellement 1 seul, et 2 abus dans la formulation des conclusions.


 enfin si on en croit ce qu'il crit il faudrait vrifier l'article original.
Mais dj quand on voit que sa critique est foireuse sans mme avoir  lire l'article original il y a comme un problme.

----------


## Pyramidev

> je vous propose de mettre les discussions en rapport avec les traitements possible contre le ccoronavirus dans ce sujet pour librer un peu le sujet gnraliste sur la politique.


Bonne ide.
Si certains ont la motivation de lire les prcdents messages du dbat qui a commenc sur le fil "Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?", voici le lien vers le premier message :
Page 377, 22 mars 2020, message de Jipt : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post11435479
Le dbat a continu jusqu' la page 406 : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post11497084

----------


## Neckara

> Mais toi si tu savais le nombre de citations d'Audiard que tu pourrais illustrer, dont une qui parle d'orbite


Alors toi, tu oses vraiment tout.  ::mouarf:: 





> videmment puisque vous tes enferms dans vos convictions et probablement sous forte influence de ce fameux Ztte qui me parait fort prendre les allures d'un autre gourou barbu.


 ::roll::  C'est comme toutes ces personnes qui mettent religieusement le clignotant avant de tourner, srement sous le coup d'une secte ou un truc du genre.

Appliquer une rigueur scientifique n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'avoir des convictions, bien au contraire.
C'est changer d'avis quand on a la preuve du contraire, et c'est aussi comprendre ce qui constitue une preuve, i.e. les diffrents biais / erreurs de raisonnements auxquels on peut tre confronts.

C'est tout aussi simple que de savoir qu'il existe des paralogismes, et d'tre capable de les dtecter.

Par exemple, si les pommes est un fruit, cela ne signifie pas qu'un fruit donn soit forcment une pomme. De mme, si ce n'est pas une pomme, cela ne signifie pas que ce ne soit pas un fruit.


C'est juste d'tre capable de raisonner, de construire une argumentation solide. Cela en dit long sur toi si tu considres cela presque comme une drive sectaire (gourou barbu).





> a n'aura probablement aucun sens pour vous, puisque je ne suis pas sur que vous sachiez prendre le recul suffisant aujourd'hui pour lire cette liste. Nanmoins on y voit la cration ou la direction de nombreux laboratoires de recherches. Ajoutez  cela  les publications nombreuses dont l'autre marabout barbu l'accuse simplement d'tre un signataire de bas de page, et ensuite dire "_Tiens, la mthodologie intresserait Raoult d'un coup?_", je crois que a situe bien votre problmatique non ?
> 
> Neckara je sens qu' la lecture de ce CV, tu vas nous faire la dmonstration inverse que celle faite pour Idriss Aberkane. Pas publi, trop publi... Dispense-toi, pas de souci


Cela en dit encore long sur ta manire de penser. Comme on te l'a rpter  de multiples reprises, ce qui nous intresse le plus, n'est pas tant l'autorit de la personne que sa mthode, les arguments qu'elle avance, i.e. _le contenu de son discours_.

Le problme, c'est que vous buvez  ses paroles sans la moindre rflexion, et en rejetant toute autorit suprieure (e.g. CNRS, INSERN) qui ne dirait pas ce que vous voulez entendre. D'ailleurs, nous avons dj montr que mme des prix Nobels ont pu dire de grosses conneries, l'autorit n'est pas en soit un argument suffisant, il faut aussi regarder le discours.


Pour les publications, entre en avoir aucune, et en avoir 2 par jours, il y a un monde. D'un ct, le premier est absolument anormal, et montre une absence de travaux scientifiques. De l'autre, c'est impossible, et montre effectivement un problme.


Pour la mthodologie, le problme est que le Pr. Raoult a longuement dfendu le fait de ne pas la suivre, et de dire que ses travaux restaient valides sans. Mais ds que des travaux le contredisent, tout de suite, il y a des problmes mthodologiques, donc ces tudes l, ne sont pas bonnes. C'est juste arbitraire et hypocrite.

----------


## Neckara

D'ailleurs, si on regarde rapidement son CV.

Le fait d'avoir des postes de directions ne montre en rien une capacit de recherche, mais une capacit de management.

Pour ses publications principale, il est pour chaque, sauf un, en dernier auteur. Donc cela ressemble plus  des publications de thsards/post-doc qu'il a "encadr".

Pour les prix, difficile donc de savoir s'il les a reu du fait de ses travaux, ou du fait de ses "encadrements".  noter que s'il a reu le prix INSERM en 2010, cette dernire s'est retir de son laboratoire plus tard. Si tu es "actif" (i.e. si tu es co-auteur de nombreuses publications), il est en effet normal d'avoir des prix. Moi mme en tant que jeune chercheur ai un prix, et aurait potentiellement pu recevoir un second si je n'avais pas merd la deadline (bon c'tait une priode un peu exceptionnelle) - aprs ce n'tait pas non plus ma priorit.


Fin bref, si cela suffit pour t'extasier, grand bien t'en fasse.

----------


## David_g

> ensuite dire "_Tiens, la mthodologie intresserait Raoult d'un coup?_", je crois que a situe bien votre problmatique non ?


Ce que veut dire benjani13 c'est que tu ne peux pas faire des dclarations pour dire : "on est dans l'urgence, donc je prends des liberts sur des points" et ensuite prendre ces mmes points pour critiquer une tude. 
C'est juste pas cohrent intellectuellement (surtout vu le reste de ces discours). 


Vais pas dbattre sur le reste (pourtant on pourrait parler du reste de sa comm). Ce fil tournera en rond de toute faon (surtout avec Neckara dans la boucle) et ne serait intressant au final que pour recenser les pistes (avec des liens vers les publis concerns).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et on peut dire de mme de toutes pseudo-mdecine, e.g. pour l'homopathie.


Si de l'homopathie fonctionnait ce serait encore mieux, parce qu'il n'y aurait pas d'effet secondaire.
En tout cas les docteurs prescrivent de l'azithromycine aux patients qui sont atteint du SARS-CoV-2 et il y a souvent une amlioration rapidement aprs a.
Pour faire une comparaison il y aurait peut-tre moyen de donner du paracetamol  la moiti des malades et de l'azithromycine au reste et voir si il y a une diffrence qui se dessine.

Coronavirus : livermectine, nouvelle chloroquine ?



> Livermectine, capable d'inactiver le coronavirus en 48 heures
> Commercialise en France sous lappellation Stromectol, livermectine est utilise depuis des dcennies contre les infections parasitaires humaines, telles que la gale, la filariose, languillulose ou encore certaines rosaces (pour ne citer quelles). Cette molcule a galement t introduite dans lusage vtrinaire dans les annes 1970.
> 
> Selon un rapport publi en ligne, dans la revue Antiviral Research, le mdicament a rapidement empch la rplication du SARS-CoV-2 en laboratoire (in-vitro). Si sa version dfinitive nest pas encore disponible, l'tude australienne a tout de mme t relue par un comit dexperts et accepte pour publication.
> 
> Une "rduction significative" du virus ds le premier jour
> Les chercheurs de Melbourne (Australie) ont infect des cellules avec le nouveau coronavirus, puis les ont exposes au mdicament. Nous avons montr qu'une seule dose d'ivermectine pouvait tuer(pour un virus, on devrait plutt dire inactiver, ndlr) le Covid-19 *dans une bote de ptri* en 48 heures, ce qui suggre une puissante activit antivirale, explique le Dr David Andrew Jans, co-auteur de l'tude et professeur de biochimie et de biologie molculaire,  nos confrres du DailyMail, le 3 avril 2020.
> 
> Plus encore, il y a eu une rduction vraiment significative" du virus au bout de seulement 24 heures, ajoute le Dr Kylie Wagstaff, responsable de ltude et chercheuse au sein du Biomedicine Discovery Institute, dans un communiqu. Des tests complmentaires restent nanmoins ncessaires pour savoir si ces rsultats peuvent tre rpliqus chez lhomme, et  quel dosage.


Bon aprs les tudes in-virto ne veulent pas dire grand chose...

Il y a galement la nicotine qui est  l'tude :
La nicotine teste contre le coronavirus



> Des chercheurs avancent que la nicotine pourrait avoir un effet protecteur contre l'infection au Covid-19. L'hypothse est taye par le faible nombre de fumeurs parmi les malades du Covid-19 hospitaliss, selon plusieurs tudes dans le monde (avec des taux allant de 1,4%  12,5%). 
> 
> Une tude franaise portant sur 350 malades hospitaliss et 150 plus lgers qui ont consult, tous atteints du Covid-19 (confirm par test RT-PCR), apporte une confirmation de cette sous-reprsentation des fumeurs parmi les malades. L'institut Pasteur est galement arriv  cette conclusion dans une grande tude pidmiologique mene  Crpy-en-Valois, dans l'Oise.

----------


## benjani13

> videmment puisque vous tes enferms dans vos convictions et probablement sous forte influence de ce fameux Ztte qui me parait fort prendre les allures d'un autre gourou barbu. 
> https://didierraoult.com/a-propos-de...oult/parcours/
> a n'aura probablement aucun sens pour vous, puisque je ne suis pas sur que vous sachiez prendre le recul suffisant aujourd'hui pour lire cette liste. Nanmoins on y voit la cration ou la direction de nombreux laboratoires de recherches. Ajoutez  cela  les publications nombreuses dont l'autre marabout barbu l'accuse simplement d'tre un signataire de bas de page, et ensuite dire "_Tiens, la mthodologie intresserait Raoult d'un coup?_", je crois que a situe bien votre problmatique non ?
> 
> Moi j'tais sur que cela en tait rest l. C'tait pas le deal Benjani ? Parce que moi j'en suis rest l, et je ne suis pas retourn dans le sujet, pressentant qu'il se nourrirait encore de quelques querelles de cet ordre.


J'ai dis que j'en restais l avec toi, car c'est pas en s'envoyant des fions  la tronche (en biais? je te taquine) qu'on dbattra. Et ton message me conforte de nouveau dans cette ide. Perso j'ai repost quelques messages sur le sujet sur l'autre post  un moment o il me semble le ton des changes permettait de discuter. Maintenant je vais pas y passer mes journes non plus j'ai rien  y gagner. Mon message ici tait plus une boutade qu'autre chose, profitant d'un poste ddi pour pouvoir faire du hors sujet.




> Ce que veut dire benjani13 c'est que tu ne peux pas faire des dclarations pour dire : "on est dans l'urgence, donc je prends des liberts sur des points" et ensuite prendre ces mmes points pour critiquer une tude. 
> C'est juste pas cohrent intellectuellement (surtout vu le reste de ces discours).


Exactement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y a pour moi du bon dans les 2 mthodes.

On ne peut bien sr pas tester toutes les molcules dans chaque cas. Brute forcer les traitements a serait compliqu et lent.

Il faut donc dans un premier temps identifier rapidement des traitements prometteurs. Mais a ne reste que des traitements prometteurs tant que a n  pas t valid. 

Je peux comprendre la frustration des gens qui travaille en premiere tape qui crois en leur trouvaille.. a ressemble beaucoup aussi  la frustration de celui qui fait de la recherche en info... et qui ne comprend pas le temps de mise en prod d une version stable.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est vrai que ce sont des statistiques , mais qui confirment ce qu'on constate/ sait :
> Le traitement azithromycine + chloroquine ne sert  rien pour ceux qui vont  l'hpital. Voire pire, le traitement attaque les organes.On est au mme point sur les cas bnins : est-ce efficace ?


Ce sont des statistiques sur des cas entrs en base de donne sur des gens hospitaliss  divers endroit,  divers moments, qu'on a t pioch ici et l.

Ta premire assertion est errone puisqu'on a donn de l'azithromycine au groupe tmoin qui n'est donc plus un groupe tmoin au sens exprimental


Que penses-tu du fait que l'on ait transfr une partie du groupe tmoin aux groupes HCQ & HCQ+AZTM qui voient du coup leur mortalit doubler ? lgit, pas lgit ?


Comment truquer une tude : je veux dmontrer que la mort aux rats est inefficace, car je suis un amoureux de ces animaux. Je prend 40 cobayes rpartis en un groupe tmoin et un groupe test auquel je donne du coumaphne pendant 15 jours (et aussi de la vitamine K en douce). Puis je transfre une partie des dcds du groupe test (qui passe  15 cas) au groupe tmoin. Qui voit donc sa mortalit augmenter en plus de la mortalit naturelle.
J'annonce ensuite firement  l'acadmie des sciences "La mort au rats ne fonctionne pas, 20% des rats auquel on l'administre dcdent, contre 30% dans le groupe tmoin". Et voila, ni vu ni connu je t'embrouille.

Donc apparemment oui, mais en ralit non.




> C'est vrai que ce sont des statistiques , mais peut-on reprocher "l'approche terrain" d'1 tude (certes au doigt mouill), lorsqu'on crie au gnie pour cette mme "approche terrain" du docteur Raoult. Surtout que :
> il n'explique pas sa mthode d'inclusion (il a pris 1000 patient sur + de 2000) et apparemment en retirant certains morts.son taux de ltalit par infects (<- il me semble que c'est le terme technique ) est 1 choua suprieur (mais rien de grave) que les pays qui testent et qui n'utilisent pas son traitement (Allemagne et Core)


L'approche base de donnes  certainement des vertus pratiques, mais encore faut-il la pratiquer de manire honnte.

Les critres d'inclusions sont spcifis dans la seconde tude, pourquoi ne le seront-ils pas dans la troisime ? ce qui a t publi est une bauche.
En retirant certains morts, lesquels ? non, il a transfrs les cas critiques de sa premire tude vers les CHU et d'un deux a dcd, mais ces cas ont t comptabiliss de manire transparente.La Core utilise l'hydroxychloroquine. Quel sont les traitements utiliss en Allemagne ?

----------


## Marco46

Je sais pas si je mets ici ou dans l'autre.

Pnurie de mdicaments : une imprvoyance organise,  il faut quune enqute soit ouverte .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais ce qui met le professeur Astier en colre, c'est que *tout cela est le fruit dune politique des laboratoires pharmaceutiques et des gouvernements successifs.*  Les labos ont dlocalis massivement dans les annes 2000-2005 pour faire plus de profit. Les matires premires comme les mdicaments sont fabriqus en Inde et en Chine. Jen veux  Sanofi, notre gant franais, qui na pens qu minimiser ses cots. Et les gouvernements ont laiss faire sans penser aux dpendances que cela engendrait .
> 
> La tendance  rduire les stocks pour rduire les cots a contribu aussi  lorganisation de la pnurie.  On a eu des petits cons dauditeurs de lAPHP qui dbarquaient dans nos hpitaux et qui assnaient : "Il faut travailler en flux tendu, les stocks cest de largent immobilis !" Sauf que lhpital nest pas une entreprise Les consquences de cette politique explosent au grand jour .


Comme toujours les laboratoires pharmaceutique font de la merde.
a me rappelle quand ils avaient organis le manque de vaccin DTP pour vendre un vaccin plus cher (c'tait avant les 11 vaccins obligatoire).




> Pour le professeur Astier, cette pnurie explique le nombre lev de morts en France.  Mes collgues Allemands ne comprennent pas pourquoi le nombre de dcs est si lev. Cest simple : *en Allemagne, il y a plus de tests, plus de masques, plus de lits de ranimation.* Cest tout, cest une question dorganisation. Et devant cette pnurie, on a menti aux Franais sur limportance de porter un masque. Il faut quune enqute soit ouverte, que les responsables de cette imprvoyance organise soient retrouvs .


C'est vrai qu'en France on manque de tests et de masques. (bon aprs les gens peuvent commander des masques sur des sites chinois  ::P: )

 Les Franais pourront se procurer des masques  partir du 4 mai 



> Le gouvernement veut rendre plus accessible les masques grand public aux Franais, avant le dconfinement. Plusieurs modes de distribution sont  l'tude, pharmacies, mairies, grande distribution ou encore buralistes. De premires exprimentations seront faites  partir du 4 mai, explique Agns Pannier Runacher, secrtaire d'Etat auprs du ministre de l'Economie et des Finances.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je sais pas si je mets ici ou dans l'autre.
> 
> Pnurie de mdicaments : une imprvoyance organise,  il faut quune enqute soit ouverte .


a se retrouve aussi dans les traitements de certaines maladies.

C est toute les limites d un systme ultra capitaliste sans dfinition forte de redistribution et de bien public.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Le seul tort du Prof Raoult qui et un minent virologue c'et d'avoir lui-mme mdiatis sont traitement du covid-19
En se jetant en pture dan larne des mdias,ce qui devait arriver arriva.
Le dbat sur les bienfaits & mfaits de l'hydroxychloroquine a divis la France en deux camps retranchs ,une vraie bataille d'Hernani ou il y a seulement 2 camps (pro & anti)qui n'ont rien  voir avec des mdecins.

----------


## fredoche

C'est exactement a Mabrouki, merci pour ta clairvoyance distancie.

Ce procs  charge contre le personnage est compltement hors-normes et donne lieu  tous les travers les plus malhonntes de surcroit.
Et s'y mettent en scne les plus indignes, qui n'ont pour la plupart aucune qualit ni qualification de mdecin.

Et qui pour parfaire le tableau confondent obstinment, jusqu' l'absurde, mdecine et sciences



Et pour ceux de ces religieux intgristes qui veulent encore prcher leur fatwa, leur _Jihad_, les sciences sont plurielles, vivantes, tat de l'art et des connaissances d'un instant donn, et ne sauront jamais tre unique et majuscule. Ce ne sera jamais *la* *S*cience.

C'est aujourd'hui (vendredi) premier jour de Ramadan, apprenez l'humilit les frrots, c'est une des ides fondamentales de cette priode

----------


## Neckara

> Et pour ceux de ces religieux intgristes qui veulent encore prcher leur fatwa, leur _Jihad_, les sciences sont plurielles, vivantes, tat de l'art et des connaissances d'un instant donn, et ne sauront jamais tre unique et majuscule. Ce ne sera jamais *la* *S*cience.


Les domaines de la Science sont multiples, mais la mthode demeure unique. L'tat de l'arts volue et s'amliore, mais la mthode demeure.

Et venir parler de "religion"




> Et s'y mettent en scne les plus indignes, qui n'ont pour la plupart aucune qualit ni qualification de mdecin.


Sauf que le problme n'est pas l d'autre mdical, mais scientifique, domaine o je suis qualifi

----------


## Marco46

> Sauf que le problme n'est pas l d'autre mdical, mais scientifique, domaine o je suis qualifi


Une pidmie est un problme d'ordre d'abord mdical avant d'tre scientifique.

Tu portes une forme d'intgrisme qui rappelle celui des religieux ou des conomistes (c'est presque pareil). Ces derniers pourraient tout  fait sortir ce type d'insanit : "Le problme n'est pas d'ordre mdical mais conomique". On a commenc  le voir avec des gens qui expliquent que le confinement (pourtant assez lger) serait pire que l'pidmie elle-mme.

On en revient toujours au mme problme avec toi parce que malgr toute ton intelligence et tes tudes tu n'as pas compris la nature du problme  traiter car tu restes prisonnier de ta cage intellectuelle. C'est le problme des fondamentalismes, le scientisme en est un comme les autres.

Donc parler de religion dans ton cas c'est impropre mais de fondamentaliste faisant preuve d'troitesse d'esprit, oui sans aucun doute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a commenc  le voir avec des gens qui expliquent que le confinement (pourtant assez lger) serait pire que l'pidmie elle-mme.


Ils n'ont probablement pas tort... Le rsultat du confinement risque d'tre catastrophique, il va y avoir des faillites en chane partout dans le monde.
Pas de travail => pas de revenu, comment tu te loges, te nourris, te soignes ?
L on est parti pour des annes et des annes d'austrit.

Pour l'instant le nombre de mort est faible, pourtant on comptabilise plein de morts dans la catgorie "SARS-CoV-2" sans les tester... Certaines personnes sont mortes d'autres choses.
La grippe tue en moyenne 10 000 franais par an :
La grippe a tu 72 personnes en France depuis le 4 novembre

La grippe, une pidmie saisonnire



> La grippe saisonnire se manifeste gnralement par un dbut brutal avec une forte fivre, une fatigue intense, des courbatures et des maux de tte. La plupart des personnes atteintes gurissent en une  deux semaines sans traitement mdical. Il sagit alors dune grippe "simple".
> 
> Cependant, la grippe peut entraner des complications graves chez les sujets  risque (personnes ges ou sujets fragiliss par une maladie chronique, femmes enceintes ou encore nourrissons prmaturs). La mortalit lie  la grippe saisonnire concerne essentiellement les sujets gs.
> 
> Ces complications sont dues aux virus eux-mmes, mais galement aux surinfections bactriennes (pneumonie) quils peuvent engendrer ou  la dcompensation dune pathologie chronique sous-jacente (diabte, asthme, maladie cardiaque, insuffisance rnale, etc.).
> 
> Lors dun syndrome grippal qui nest pas d  la grippe, les symptmes peuvent tre semblables  ceux de la grippe mais sont gnralement moins intenses. Alors que la grippe  cloue au lit , survient brutalement avec une forte fivre et une fatigue intense, le syndrome grippal affaiblit mais permet le plus souvent de continuer ses activits.


Il y a plein de gens qui ont contract le SARS-CoV-2, puis qui ont guris sans se rendre compte qu'ils taient malade...
Pour la plupart des gens c'est pas extrmement dangereux, il faut juste viter de contaminer les sujets  risque (obse, diabtique, immunodprim, etc).
Les obses diabtiques ont un peu de soucis  se faire.

----------


## Neckara

> Une pidmie est un problme d'ordre d'abord mdical avant d'tre scientifique.


Tu amalgames plusieurs problmes.


Le problme actuel est qu'on manque de connaissances sur la maladie et les traitements de soins efficaces, c'est donc un problme de connaissance, et donc de Science.

Le domaine mdical se basera ensuite sur les rsultats de la Science. Mais ce qui bloque bien ici actuellement, c'est bien le manque de connaissances.




> Tu portes une forme d'intgrisme qui rappelle celui des religieux ou des conomistes (c'est presque pareil). Ces derniers pourraient tout  fait sortir ce type d'insanit : "Le problme n'est pas d'ordre mdical mais conomique".


J'aime bien cette accusation d'intgrisme qui cache  peine un relativisme dbrid.

La Science n'est pas une affaire de croyance, mais de connaissance.
Et c'est parce que tu ne comprends pas la Science que tu te permets de profrer ces btises.





> On a commenc  le voir avec des gens qui expliquent que le confinement (pourtant assez lger) serait pire que l'pidmie elle-mme.


Ce n'est pas parce que l'conomie ne cause pas de morts directs, qu'il n'y a aucune consquences  une mauvaise conomie.

Notamment dans des pays comme les USA, les personnes qui ne peuvent pas travailler, ne peuvent pas se nourrir et se loger. Les effets psychologique d'un confinement, le fait d'tre enferm avec des personnes potentiellement abusives, la faillite de sa propre petite entreprise,  tout cela a des consquences, et peut causer des morts.


Je ne prononcerais pas sur ce qui est pire que l'autre, mais croire que l'conomie n'aurait pas d'impacts en terme de morts, c'est se fourvoyer gravement.


Par exemple, l'vacuation de Fukushima aurait caus plus de morts que la radioactivit de la zone en elle-mme. C'est contre-intuitif, et pourtant. Beaucoup se sont suicids d'avoir perdu leur maison, alors qu'il s'est avr que la radioactivit dans la rgion tait en ralit plus faible qu'attendue.




> On en revient toujours au mme problme avec toi parce que malgr toute ton intelligence et tes tudes tu n'as pas compris la nature du problme  traiter car tu restes prisonnier de ta cage intellectuelle. C'est le problme des fondamentalismes, le scientisme en est un comme les autres.


Tu te caches derrire ces accusations pour cacher ta propre faiblesse argumentative, et t'empcher de penser  tes nombreux arguments qu'on a dmoli.





> Donc parler de religion dans ton cas c'est impropre mais de fondamentaliste faisant preuve d'troitesse d'esprit, oui sans aucun doute.


Tu es la seule personne troite d'esprit ici, car n'est pas prt  remettre en cause ta position au vu des lments qui t'ont dj t apports contrairement  nous qui le faisons constamment.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on refuse d'abonder dans ton sens qu'on est troit d'esprit. Ne justifie pas ta faiblesse argumentative par notre prtendue troitesse d'esprit.

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme actuel est qu'on manque de connaissances sur la maladie et les traitements de soins efficaces, c'est donc un problme de connaissance, et donc de Science.
> 
> Le domaine mdical se basera ensuite sur les rsultats de la Science. Mais ce qui bloque bien ici actuellement, c'est bien le manque de connaissances.


Merci d'illustrer  merveille mes propos, c'est trs exactement ce que je te reproche ici. Approche scientiste pas seulement en priorit mais en exclusivit au lieu de laisser les mdecins travailler librement en parallle.




> La Science n'est pas une affaire de croyance, mais de connaissance.
> Et c'est parce que tu ne comprends pas la Science que tu te permets de profrer ces btises.


D'accord donc comprendre la science c'est tre de l'avis de Neckara  ::mrgreen:: 

Si t'es pas du mme avis tu comprends rien  ::mouarf:: 

C'est sr que toi tu relatives pas grand chose hein ...




> Ce n'est pas parce que l'conomie ne cause pas de morts directs, qu'il n'y a aucune consquences  une mauvaise conomie.
> 
> Notamment dans des pays comme les USA, les personnes qui ne peuvent pas travailler, ne peuvent pas se nourrir et se loger. Les effets psychologique d'un confinement, le fait d'tre enferm avec des personnes potentiellement abusives, la faillite de sa propre petite entreprise,  tout cela a des consquences, et peut causer des morts.
> 
> Je ne prononcerais pas sur ce qui est pire que l'autre,


Oui alors je vais rpondre  Ryu dans la foule l'enjeu du confinement tait ni plus ni moins que d'viter une explosion du systme de sant. On prvoyait 30 millions d'infects en 50 jours  la mi-mars ce qui, avec les chiffres dispos, donnait des millions de personnes ncessitant une hospitalisation (avec des capacits de seulement plusieurs dizaines de milliers) donc  minima des centaines de milliers de morts en quelques semaines.

Ce qui tait en jeu c'tait la survie de la socit. On ne peut pas imaginer notre socit moderne continuer de fonctionner avec autant de morts en si peu de temps. Et avec la dsintgration du systme de sant tu serais mort de la moindre infection basique.

C'est trs facile aprs coup de dire gnagnagna l'conomie s'effondre gnagnagna il faut aller bosser.

Ben oui videmment, mais le problme ici c'est la logistique inexistante du fait de l'incurie des gouvernements successifs qui ne gouvernent pas mais grent ce qui n'a rien  voir. Le gouvernement Hollande  "gr" le stock de masques par exemple, comme ils "grent" les relations avec les labos pharmaceutiques quand ils n'en sont pas directement des anciens / futurs membres.

Avec le matriel adquat on aurait pu appliquer un confinement moins restrictif en fonction des personnels pour permettre aux activits de base de continuer et limiter la casse.

Mais mme dans l'oeil du cyclone l'excutif actuel continue de prioriser sa communication  l'action.




> mais croire que l'conomie n'aurait pas d'impacts en terme de morts, c'est se fourvoyer gravement.


O est-ce que j'ai crit le contraire ?




> Tu te caches derrire ces accusations pour cacher ta propre faiblesse argumentative, et t'empcher de penser  tes nombreux arguments qu'on a dmoli.


Il ne s'agit pas d'accusations, tu n'es coupable de rien. Je constate c'est tout. C'est comme le conflit d'intrt (au fait c'est acquis comme notion ?), c'est un constat, un tat de fait, pas une accusation vis  vis d'un acte quelconque.




> Tu es la seule personne troite d'esprit ici, car n'est pas prt  remettre en cause ta position au vu des lments qui t'ont dj t apports contrairement  nous qui le faisons constamment.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on refuse d'abonder dans ton sens qu'on est troit d'esprit. Ne justifie pas ta faiblesse argumentative par notre prtendue troitesse d'esprit.


Il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre nous deux c'est que je demande simplement qu'on laisse bosser les gens comptents dans leur domaine malgr les avis divergents entre ces personnes alors que toi tu t'attaques directement  eux en accusant d'incomptence ceux qui ne sont pas dans la ligne mthodologiste et veut imposer ta loi alors mme que tu es parfaitement incomptent dans le dit domaine qui est la mdecine et non la science d'une manire gnrale.

La priorit dans la gestion d'une pidmie c'est le problme sanitaire, pas le sujet de recherche.

----------


## Neckara

> Merci d'illustrer  merveille mes propos, c'est trs exactement ce que je te reproche ici. Approche scientiste pas seulement en priorit mais en exclusivit au lieu de laisser les mdecins travailler librement en parallle.




Un mdecin prescrit en fonction de l'tat de l'arts i.e. des connaissances disponibles
Un mdecin ne peut pas travailler correctement sans connaissances.


La mdecine, ce n'est pas magique, ce n'est pas du pifomtre, et a tu refuses de l'intgrer.
Si tu laisses les mdecins faire n'importe quoi, tu cours  la catastrophe, et cela on t'en a dj parl. L'OM est d'ailleurs la preuve vivante qu'il faut un organisme de contrle.

Parce qu'un mdecin, il a des vies entre les mains. On ne peut pas le laisser jouer  l'apprenti sorcier, tuant ses patients par retards de soins.




> D'accord donc comprendre la science c'est tre de l'avis de Neckara


Non, c'est comprendre la mthode utilise pour produire la connaissance.
On t'a dj expliqu beaucoup de choses, et tu n'en tiens mme pas compte.


Ce n'est mme pas une question d'avis, et on l'a rpt  plusieurs reprises. On argumente, tu t'en fous, parce "qu'untel a dit que". On t'explique des concepts, a passe  la trappe et tu rptes en boucle les mmes btises qu'on a dmoli.



Ce n'est mme pas "mon avis", mais aussi celui d'organismes savant, CNRS, INSERN, etc. c'est l'avis du consensus scientifique, de professionnels de la connaissance, mais aussi d'autres mdecins, d'autres virologues. Le problme, c'est que toi, tu ne regardes pas le contenu des discours, et te contente de boire les paroles sans discernement d'autorits que tu auras choisi arbitrairement.

Donc oui, tu ne comprends pas la science, tu ne comprends pas son fonctionnement.






> C'est trs facile aprs coup de dire gnagnagna l'conomie s'effondre gnagnagna il faut aller bosser.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait aller bosser, j'ai dit qu'il ne faut pas sous-estimer l'impact de l'conomie.




> Ben oui videmment, mais le problme ici c'est la logistique inexistante du fait de l'incurie des gouvernements successifs qui ne gouvernent pas mais grent ce qui n'a rien  voir. Le gouvernement Hollande  "gr" le stock de masques par exemple, comme ils "grent" les relations avec les labos pharmaceutiques quand ils n'en sont pas directement des anciens / futurs membres.
> 
> Avec le matriel adquat on aurait pu appliquer un confinement moins restrictif en fonction des personnels pour permettre aux activits de base de continuer et limiter la casse.


Et avec des "si", on mettrait Paris en bouteille.

Tu ne cherches mme pas  essayer de comprendre les systmes en jeux que tu ne vois que comme des botes noires, et te contente d'en critiquer le rsultat lorsque ce dernier ne te convient pas, sans comprendre, ni mme chercher , pourquoi on en est arriv l.





> Il ne s'agit pas d'accusations, tu n'es coupable de rien. Je constate c'est tout. C'est comme le conflit d'intrt (au fait c'est acquis comme notion ?), c'est un constat, un tat de fait, pas une accusation vis  vis d'un acte quelconque.


C'est encore l le problme, tu fais passer tes inteprtations et avis comme des "faits" ou des "constats".





> Il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre nous deux c'est que je demande simplement qu'on laisse bosser les gens comptents dans leur domaine malgr les avis divergents entre ces personnes alors que toi tu t'attaques directement  eux en accusant d'incomptence ceux qui ne sont pas dans la ligne mthodologiste et veut imposer ta loi alors mme que tu es parfaitement incomptent dans le dit domaine qui est la mdecine et non la science d'une manire gnrale.
> 
> La priorit dans la gestion d'une pidmie c'est le problme sanitaire, pas le sujet de recherche.


Je vois que tu n'as rien compris  notre discussion


Si je qualifie certaines personnes d'incomptentes, ce n'est pas par divergence d'opinion, mais parce que la mthode qu'ils utilisent montre leur incomptence, et on en a longuement discut.


Pour grer une pidmie, tu as besoin de connaissances. Pour gurir, tu as besoin d'un protocole de soin, et pour avoir un protocole de soin, tu as besoin de connaissances Si on est dans cette situation, c'est justement parce qu'il nous manque des connaissances afin de pouvoir soigner efficacement les patients

Le problme principal dans une nouvelle pidmie, c'est de produire trs rapidement la connaissance permettant de lutter contre efficacement. Parce qu'isoler et maintenir en vie, ce n'est pas suffisant.


Ce que tu n'arrives pas  intgrer, c'est que traiter pour traiter ne sert  rien. Tu peux donner du sucre  tes patients, mais si a n'a aucun effet, a ne servira  rien. C'est pour cela que tu a besoin d'avoir connaissance de l'efficacit des traitements possibles, pour avoir le(s) traitement(s) qui sera efficace dans la crise. Mais a tarrive pas  comprendre.


L'histoire encore de laisser les gens comptent faire leur travail c'est encore une fumisterie qu'on a dmont.
Les mdecin ne peuvent, et ne doivent pas faire n'importe quoi, il y a des rgles. Il y a des autorisations pour mettre des mdicaments sur le marchs, etc. Parce qu'un mdecin a des vies entre les mains. Les mdecins ne sont pas comptents pour produire de la connaissance, c'est le rle des chercheurs.


Tu veux qu'on "laisse bosser" parce que tu ne comprends pas le problme actuel, et tu te rsumes donc  dire "laissons-les se dmerder". Mais cela n'est pas acceptable. Ce n'est pas parce que tu es ignorant sur un sujet, qu'il faut laisser d'autres personnes faire n'importe quoi. Par exemple sur l'homopathie, tu pourrais dire la mme chose, "laissons-les faire ce qu'ils veulent" sauf que ce sont des vies humaines qui sont en jeu, on ne peut pas laisser les mdecins tuer leurs patients et c'est pour cela qu'on a l'OM, pour sanctionner les mdecins qui ne respectent pas les rgles et qui font n'importe quoi.



Pour l'hydroxychloroquine, apparemment l'interdiction tait dj dans les cartons, et la (longue) procdure a commence avant la crise Coronavirus.

----------


## David_g

> bonjour
> 
> Le seul tort du Prof Raoult qui et un minent virologue c'et d'avoir lui-mme mdiatis sont traitement du covid-19
> En se jetant en pture dan larne des mdias,ce qui devait arriver arriva.
> Le dbat sur les bienfaits & mfaits de l'hydroxychloroquine a divis la France en deux camps retranchs ,une vraie bataille d'Hernani ou il y a seulement 2 camps (pro & anti)qui n'ont rien  voir avec des mdecins.


Non, cela n'est pas que cela son tort. Par contre, je te rejoins que s'tant lanc dans l'arne des mdias (en annonant directement que non les pandmies de virus respiratoires a n'existe pas car c'est toujours trs localis), cela enclenchait forcment le reste et a abouti  cette situation tranch dans une priode ou les gens sont stresss (il n'y qu' voir les ractions sur le forum).

Pour ma part, je pense qu'il a manqu du recul et de la rserve ncessaire au dpart et qu'il s'est pig en tant oblig ensuite de surenchrir. 
c'est nanmoins un sujet  part (sa communication) dont on pourrait aussi dbattre tout comme : "est ce qu'un papier est plus important que de donner les donnes qui pourraient tre dcisive".

Pour le reste : "Sciencen Mthode", "Mdecine vs Science", "Mthode" : c'est des dbats qui ont aussi une histoire (surtout au niveau mdecine).




> La priorit dans la gestion d'une pidmie c'est le problme sanitaire, pas le sujet de recherche.


Tu touches l un de mes problmes avec l'IHU. Pourquoi ce fichu papier n'est pas publi ou les donnes publies (mme en prprint avec de quoi faire avancer les choses) ? Pourquoi ne pas rpondre aux questions poses (ds le dpart) ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Et je pense qu'il ne faut pas oublier aussi que la mdecine est parfois tente par l'exploratoire, mais que cette semaine, on a eu des rappels  l'ordre de mdecins qui commenaient  prescrire tout et n'importe quoi.

Il y a des bons et des mauvais mdecins, et malheureusement on ne peut pas leur faire une confiance aveugle pour soigner les malades.

Depuis le dbut de l'pidmie, j'en entends dire de belle conneries sur des traitements soit disant efficace. Pour le moment, a ne fait pas trop de mal, mais est ce que a fait du bien, j'en doute.

Quand j'ai autour de moi des gens qui prennent de l'homopathie, sur conseil de mdecins, et qui ensuite te sortent, mais non, a peut pas tre la grippe, je prends mon "vaccin" homopathique, ou mais non, je ne risque rien je prends mes glules.. je me dit que non, je n'ai pas envie de confier  certains mdecins la capacit de fournir certains traitements.

Je ne comprends toujours pas dailleurs comment un mdecin, donc un scientifique, peut accepter l'homopathie comme quelque chose qui fonctionne a cause du produit, quand elle remet en question toute la chimie atomique... Je doute qu'un scientifique puisse aisment remettre en question ce principe l.

Donc oui, on peut donner une latitude aux mdecins pour leur faciliter laccs  certains traitements connus, mais tre au contact des patients ne vous rends pas plus qualifi pour traiter une maladie nouvelle. Nos mdecins ne sont pas des chercheurs, ni des explorateurs, et ce serait faire une grande erreur que de leur confier ce rle en dehors d'un protocole bien identifi.

N'oublionspas que nous avons finalement peu de morts. et mme peu de contamins.
Nous aurions des millions de dcs, ou mme des centaines de milliers, nous serions dans l'urgence. Mais aujourd'hui, nous sommes dans une situation critique, qui pourrait bien basculer si nous commencions  prescrire tout et n'importe quoi a des gens assez sain pour survivre.


Tout simplement comparons 2 scnarios.
1 : Mdicament qui tue une fois sur 100, mais qu'on administre  20 000 patients. on a 200 dcs.(effet indsirable)
2 : Mdicament qui tue une fois sur 10 000, mais que l'on administre  65 millions de personnes : 6500 dcs (effets indsirables)

L'effet du nombre, et du traitements "prventif" ou en "dbut de maladie", ce n'est pas rien.
Dans le cas du second, mme si on se limitait aux 60% ncessaires pour atteindre l'immunit collective, on aurait encore prs de 4000 morts + ceux pour qui a ne suffit pas ou qui auront des complications.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ils n'ont probablement pas tort... Le rsultat du confinement risque d'tre catastrophique, il va y avoir des faillites en chane partout dans le monde.
> Pas de travail => pas de revenu, comment tu te loges, te nourris, te soignes ?
> L on est parti pour des annes et des annes d'austrit.


Les effets conomiques  collatraux si la pandmie perdure (plus de 3 mois)peuvent tre dvastateurs quand tre confine => chmeur :
1/ dans un mme pays  
- si le dit pays  ne possde pas  des lois  sociales protectrices contre le chomage  ,dans le cas  de certains pays riche du monde(usa,g.b).
Aux  USA c'et vritablement le cynisme libral puisque le gvt prfre  protger les entreprises plutt que le "troupeau"  des chmeurs.
-  si le dit pays  ne possde pas  les moyens mdicaux et financier  de protger   la  population contre aussi bien la maladie que le chmage courant et  que  confront  un chmage endmique ,il lui ajoute un chmage "dcrt" (confinement).
Ce confinement-chmage   quivaut  appliquer la recette millnaire gurir le mal par le mal.
et c'est le cas des pays pauvres.
2/ entre  pays si  la  panique  ,qui ,dois-je le rappeler ,est frquemment la cause de la droute des armes et des batailles perdues d'avance dans l'histoire ,s'empare des dirigeants politiques.
Ainsi l'URSS ,le Kazakhstan gros producteurs de bl et peu atteints par la pandmie envisagent srieusement de ne plus vendre de bl.
Et si la France faisait de mme ,par peur de manquer de pain,c'en est fini de tous ses acheteurs et de nombreux pays africains.
3/ Suivant ce mme ordre d'ides ,on peut envisager une panique mondiale qui conduirait  des guerres pour s'emparer des ressources d'autrui(tat vivant en autarcie).
a me rappelle  le  docu La Catastrophe Future par manque de ressources naturelles.
Mr Ryu2000 envisage srieusement de piller le super marche d'a cot avec sa carabine dernier cri  et de transformer sa villa en bunker de stockage de denres (pour au moins une anne) et pourvu de chiens de garde froces et sacs de sable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ainsi l'URSS ,le Kazakhstan gros producteurs de bl et peu atteints par la pandmie envisagent srieusement de ne plus vendre de bl.


C'est un truc normal que font tous les pays du monde, le peuple doit tre la priorit de la nation sinon c'est n'importe quoi...
La Russie va exporter un peu moins de crales jusqu' fin juin et aprs a va revenir  la normale.
Agriculture : face  la crise sanitaire, la Russie instaure des quotas dexportation



> La Russie a instaur des quotas dexportation sur les crales jusqu fin juin pour prioriser son march local et empcher une hausse des prix des denres.


En France par exemple en ce moment il y a moins de fruits espagnols et les gens achtent des fruits franais.
Les grandes surfaces passent aux fruits et lgumes franais



> Rpondant  l'appel du ministre de l'conomie Bruno Le Maire, les grandes surfaces passeront progressivement au tout franais dans leurs rayons de fruits et lgumes. Le but : soutenir les producteurs de l'Hexagone.


C'est gnial les mesures protectionniste comme a.  :8-): 




> Et si la France faisait de mme ,par peur de manquer de pain,c'en est fini de tous ses acheteurs et de nombreux pays africains.


En Chine les chinois sont prioritaires, en France les franais sont prioritaires, etc. L on est dans une crise donc on  pas le choix, mais elle est bientt termine.
Les exportations vont bientt retrouver un fonctionnement normal.
Que le FMI et l'OMC aillent se faire foutre, dans 1 mois les changes repartiront comme avant la pandmie...
Le FMI et l'OMC lancent un appel contre "les restrictions  l'exportation"
Un tout petit peu de protectionnisme n'a jamais fait de mal, c'est mme sain comme fonctionnement de d'abord consommer local avant d'importer.




> Mr Ryu2000 envisage srieusement de piller le super marche d'a cot avec sa carabine dernier cri  et de transformer sa villa en bunker de stockage de denres (pour au moins une anne) et pourvu de chiens de garde froces et sacs de sable.


Mais putain de quoi tu parles ?
C'est toujours extrmement compliqu d'essayer de comprendre ce que tu tentes d'exprimer, mais alors l c'est particulirement n'importe quoi.

Les pays continuent de s'changer des ressources et bientt a va repartir comme avant la pandmie, il va y avoir plein de cargos et de camions qui transporteront des marchandises dans le monde entier, plusieurs gouvernements ne retiendront aucune leon.
Tous les pays ont intrt  dvelopper le plus de savoir faire et tendre vers l'autonomie, la super spcialisation est une faiblesse, *la France ne peut pas se contenter du tourisme et de la gastronomie*, elle doit faire autre chose en parallle.

Ce qui est frustrant c'est que vous n'avez rien compris au survivalisme, les types ne veulent pas utiliser la violence pour voler des ressources, ils veulent vivre en communaut en devenant le plus autonome possible. Ils cultivent des fruits et des lgumes, ils lvent des poules, ils font leur conserve, ils ont des panneaux solaires, etc. Quand le systme seffondrera ils seront plus prt que les autres.

Pour un petit SARS-CoV-2 vous avez vu le bordel que c'est dans le monde ? Imaginez le jour o ce sera un truc grave...
Le systme est beaucoup plus fragile que certains pensent, un jour il va s'effondrer.

----------


## ddoumeche

Plutt que Dreyfuss ou Henri IV, je repense  l'poque de Louis Pasteur mme si le pquin moyen semblait nettement moins obscurantiste que maintenant.

Ainsi on apprend avant hier que le conseil d'tat a cass le dcret du 25 mars 2020 concernant l'interdiction de l'hydroxychloroquine le 16 avril dernier,  la demande de matre Philippe Krikorian, avocat de Marseilles.
Information a confirmer toutefois.

Matre Krikorian dclarant notamment  l'issue de sa plaidoirie :



> La Reprsentation nationale, face  une pandmie dont la source est enfouie au trfonds des noirceurs de l'me humaine et qui trouve son explication rationnelle dans l'impritie et la pesanteur des appareils tatiques plantaires, qui n'ont d'gale que la pusillanimit de certaines socits savantes, serait bien inspire de se rappeler que  l'ignorance, l'oubli ou le mpris des droits de l'homme sont les seules causes des malheurs publics et de la corruption des Gouvernements  ( Prambule de la Dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen du 26 Aot 1789,  pleine valeur constitutionnelle ) et voter sans dlai l'ouverture d'une enqute parlementaire ayant pour objet, entre autres, de dterminer les causes du dfaut cruel d'approvisionnement des pharmacies d'officine, spcialement en PLAQUENIL ."


Magnifique, je n'aurais pas dit mieux. Mme si on ne sait pas de quelle socits savantes matre parlait puisque je n'ai vu que de petites sectes incultes. Nous en saurons plus lorsque des tierces parties sappuieront sur ce jugement pour porter plainte au pnal, en prenant Maitre Di Vizio, par exemple qui est dj l'avocat des gnralistes. 

Tout cela tombe  pic puisque puisque nous ne voyons aujourd'hui aucune vidence de la toxicit de ce produit en dehors de la posologie recommand. Et ce malgr une lecture approfondie de Nice Matin par les combattants de la Vrit (les mmes fustigeant les PMUs), et de plus leur maison mre mre a perdu 10% la semaine dernire, dure preuve.





> Et je pense qu'il ne faut pas oublier aussi que la mdecine est parfois tente par l'exploratoire, mais que cette semaine, on a eu des rappels  l'ordre de mdecins qui commenaient  prescrire tout et n'importe quoi.
> 
> Il y a des bons et des mauvais mdecins, et malheureusement on ne peut pas leur faire une confiance aveugle pour soigner les malades.


Par contre, il n'y a que de mauvais mdecins dans les ARS, eux qui n'ont pas vu un patient depuis 10 ou 20 ans, et dont rien ne dit qu'ils taient comptents  leur belle poque. Donc leur faire confiance pour vous se soigner relve de la mdecine socialiste bureaucratique, comme Cuba donc. Si c'est votre idal, allez y prendre votre ticket pour remplir un formulaire en oubliant pas de remplir la case "je suis guri",  mais n'emmerdez pas le monde.

Et puisque nous parlons mthode, j'attend toujours dmonstration de lefficacit du doliprane contre le covid, en double aveugle randomis. Mdicament autoris en 1882 donc jamais soumis  ce genre de test superftatoire. 
D'autant que ce mdicament ne figure pas dans les guidelines sanitaires des pays dvelopps comme la Chine, la Core du sud, les Etats-Unis ou le Maroc. Peut-tre est-il aussi efficace qu'un placebo, peut tre fait peut-il plus de mal que de bien, il y a plein d'effet secondaires, dont la diarhe quelle horreur. 

Bref, que le rglementaire s'occupe de ses fesses qui ne sont pas propres par ailleurs : grce  lui, nous avons le taux de mortalit le plus lev du monde.

PS: tes 2 scnarios sont fantaisistes, et il y a la chimie organique base sur la carbone (CO) qui est la brique de base de la vie, et la chimie inorganique.





> Tu touches l un de mes problmes avec l'IHU. Pourquoi ce fichu papier n'est pas publi ou les donnes publies (mme en prprint avec de quoi faire avancer les choses) ? Pourquoi ne pas rpondre aux questions poses (ds le dpart) ?


Surenchrir sur quoi ?
Les trois tudes ont t publies. Quelles questions ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Une pidmie est un problme d'ordre d'abord mdical avant d'tre scientifique.


Certainement mais je dirais surtout de l'ordre de l'urgence sanitaire publique et tous les moyens mdicaux existants sont lgitimes pour le dtenteur de l'autorit publique pour enrayer l'incendie .
Les discussions publiques sur  la nature du mal ou du remde au chevet de l'agonisant rappelle Sganarelle dans la comdie du Mdecin Malgr Lui.

Bon ou pitre mdecin ,c'est une prrogative de l'autorit publique depuis la cration des universits au 15 eme sicle en Europe (et mme avant chez les arabes . 10 eme sicle)  de dlivrer un parchemin pour avoir le droit d'exercer le mtier de mdecin.
L'erreur peut entraner la radiation de l'ordre  et en cas de faute de lourdes sanctions pnales sont prvues.

----------


## Gunny

Un mdecin ne peut bien prescrire que s'il dispose de donnes fiables.
En mdecine, les donnes fiables ne peuvent provenir que d'tudes randomises en double aveugle.

C'est lent, mais c'est le seul moyen  notre disposition pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi.

Vous me dtes "oui, mais et si on dcouvre que le mdicament est miraculeux, on attend quand mme ?". Et la rponse est non, les scientifiques ne sont pas des idiots ni des Dr. Mengele : il y a des protocoles en place pour court-circuiter une tude si le traitement s'avre miraculeux. Plus encore, ce n'est pas considr thique de continuer dans ces cas-l. Il faut laisser la communaut mdicale faire son travail sans les presser avec de la politique, il n'y a que comme a que l'on aura des rsultats.

----------


## Marco46

Un million de boites de plaquenil prescrites en France en 2019. C'est beaucoup pour un mdicament dangereux dcouvert il y a 80 ans (o l'on pratiquait videmment les tudes randomises en double aveugle au p'tit dej) ...




Pour la prdiction sur la saisonnalit du COVID on verra du coup trs vite s'il se plante ou non !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Un mdecin ne peut bien prescrire que s'il dispose de donnes fiables.
> En mdecine, les donnes fiables ne peuvent provenir que d'tudes randomises en double aveugle.
> 
> C'est lent, mais c'est le seul moyen  notre disposition pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi.
> 
> Vous me dtes "oui, mais et si on dcouvre que le mdicament est miraculeux, on attend quand mme ?". Et la rponse est non, les scientifiques ne sont pas des idiots ni des Dr. Mengele : il y a des protocoles en place pour court-circuiter une tude si le traitement s'avre miraculeux. Plus encore, ce n'est pas considr thique de continuer dans ces cas-l. Il faut laisser la communaut mdicale faire son travail sans les presser avec de la politique, il n'y a que comme a que l'on aura des rsultats.


Mmh,je dirais bien plus ,il ne prescrit que ce qu'il y a en pharmacie .
Et conformment aux prescririons inscrites sur la notice du mdicament  .
Il est galement remarquable que le mtier de pharmacien ou apothicaire se voit  rglemente par l'autorit publique  la mme poque que comme celui du mdecin c..d le le 15 eme sicle .
Afin de le sparer de celui de droguiste  qui vend des poisons.

----------


## Neckara

Cela ne sert  rien de nous balancer des vidos sur lesquelles tu n'es dj pas capable d'avoir un dbut de lecture critique. Cela me fait penser aux crationnistes o devant les preuves de lvolution (e.g. fossiles) que tu leur apportes, ils se contentent de t'envoyer des extraits de la Bible


On a trs longuement argument, pour seul rsultat que tu ignores nos prcdentes interventions. Pour ensuite nous balancer des vidos dont tu sais qu'elles ne valent rien  nos yeux, et dont j'en ai dj dbunk deux, ce qui m'a pris un temps norme.

Je ne vais pas participer  ce petit jeu plus longtemps. Ta vido, je ne prendrais pas la peine de la regarder, je pense avoir dj suffisamment donn. De toute faon, tous les experts, c'est des cons, sauf le tien.

----------


## Marco46

> Cela ne sert  rien de nous balancer des vidos sur lesquelles tu n'es dj pas capable d'avoir un dbut de lecture critique.


Je bois les paroles de cet homme, quand il publie une nouvelle vido je remercie le seigneur et je m'agenouille pour la regarder.

Bon trves de conneries et pour tre honnte ya un truc qui m'a choqu dans ses dclarations c'est le 10% de dcs en ranimation. Moi ma femme me dit qu'ils en ont quasiment un sur deux qui passe  la trappe et je sais plus o j'avais vu a mais la moyenne nationale se situerait autour de 30/40% et pas 10% comme il le dit. Alors soit on parle pas de la mme chose et il inclut les hospitalisations soit je comprends pas.




> Cela me fait penser aux crationnistes o devant les preuves de lvolution (e.g. fossiles) que tu leur apportes, ils se contentent de t'envoyer des extraits de la Bible


Un million de boites de plaquenil prescrites en 2019 rien qu'en France c'est pas une page de la Bible hein c'est un fossile qui prouve l'volution.

C'est toi le gros tar scientiste qui demande  ce que la page qui va bien soit crite dans la Bible avant de pouvoir prescrire.




> On a trs longuement argument, pour seul rsultat que tu ignores nos prcdentes interventions. Pour ensuite nous balancer des vidos dont tu sais qu'elles ne valent rien  nos yeux, et dont j'en ai dj dbunk deux, ce qui m'a pris un temps norme.


C'tait pour voir si tu suivais toujours.  Allez vazy balance tes *FAUX* / *SOPHISME* / *MENTEUR* ! C'tait bien marrant.




> Je ne vais pas participer  ce petit jeu plus longtemps.


Quel dommage ...

----------


## Neckara

> Un million de boites de plaquenil prescrites en 2019 rien qu'en France c'est pas une page de la Bible hein c'est un fossile qui prouve l'volution.


Non, c'est bel et bien une page de la Bible que tu lis sans en comprendre la signification, et que tu crois tre au mme niveau qu'une preuve scientifique


Qu'une chose soit prescrite massivement est un appel  la popularit et n'est une preuve de rien. Par exemple l'homopathie est massivement prescrite, mais n'est efficace en rien ;Beaucoup de mdicaments prescrits sont fortement contre-indiqus lorsqu'on ne souffre pas des maladies/symptmes pour lesquels le mdicament est indiqu. Simplement parce que les mdicaments *ont des effets secondaires* ;Rien ne montre l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine  ce jour dans la lutte contre la maladie ;Prescrire en masse risque de dvelopper des rsistances comme avec le paludisme dans certaines rgions du monde ;La posologie, tat du patient est aussi importante.

Enfin, a on l'a dj, dis, re-dis, re-re-dis, re-re-re-dis, re-re-re-re-dis, RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-dis, et il faut encore le *RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-RE*-dire !


C'est sr que tu ne peux par remettre en doute le dogme




> C'est toi le gros tar scientiste qui demande  ce que la page qui va bien soit crite dans la Bible avant de pouvoir prescrire.


Je ne suis en rien scientiste mais bon on est plus  une btise prs.

Je me demande qui est le gros tar qui veut prescrire n'importe quoi sans mme savoir si cela aura un rel bnfice qui veut qu'on joue aux apprentis sorciers avec les vies des patients puis qui va qualifier les autres de scientistes du haut de sa propre ignorance, sans jamais chercher  amliorer le champ de ses connaissances.





> C'tait pour voir si tu suivais toujours.  Allez vazy balance tes *FAUX* / *SOPHISME* / *MENTEUR* ! C'tait bien marrant.


Vu qu'au final tu vas survoler sans rien en retenir, quel intrt ?

----------


## Danfre

> Un million de boites de plaquenil prescrites en 2019 rien qu'en France c'est pas une page de la Bible hein c'est un fossile qui prouve l'volution.


Quel est le rapport s'il a t prescrit pour une autre pathologie ? Ce qu'on voudrait c'est juste une valuation objective de l'efficacit de ce traitement sur le Covid 19. Rien de plus.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est si difficile  admettre.

----------


## Marco46

> Quel est le rapport s'il a t prescrit pour une autre pathologie ? Ce qu'on voudrait c'est juste une valuation objective de l'efficacit de ce traitement sur le Covid 19. Rien de plus.
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est si difficile  admettre.


Parce que l'argument principal contre ce traitement c'est de dire que c'est un mdicament extrmement dangereux. Il faut que je l'crire en chinois ? J'ai du expliquer a  peu prs 25 fois.




> Enfin, a on l'a dj, dis, re-dis, re-re-dis, re-re-re-dis, re-re-re-re-dis, RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-dis, et il faut encore le RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-dire !
> 
> C'est sr que tu ne peux par remettre en doute le dogme


J'ai "debunk" et "dmont" chacun de tes "arguments"  de nombreuses reprises. Je ne vois pas l'utilit de le refaire  nouveau.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai "debunk" et "dmont" chacun de tes "arguments"  de nombreuses reprises. Je ne vois pas l'utilit de le refaire  nouveau.


Non, justement tu ne l'as pas fait.

Tu ne fais que rpter les mmes btises, qu'on dmonte encore et encore.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, justement tu ne l'as pas fait.
> 
> Tu ne fais que rpter les mmes btises, qu'on dmonte encore et encore.


Tiens on a retrouv les Shadocks

----------


## Gunny

Un excellent article (en anglais) sur une tude amricaine sur le mdicament anti-ebola remdevisir : https://arstechnica.com/science/2020...recovery-time/

Trs intressant si vous voulez avoir des dtails sur comment se droule un essai mdical, avec les maths qui sont derrire, pourquoi le mdicament semble fonctionner, et en bonus la clause thique que j'avais voqu  la page prcdente :



> The drug, remdesivir, significantly shortened the recovery time for patients with COVID-19, triggering an ethical clause that allowed the placebo group to receive the real drug.

----------


## Neckara

Je dois avouer qu'au dbut que je me suis dit, "mais pourquoi ils ont arrt l'exprience l ? On a besoin de savoir si la mortalit est rduite/inchange/ou stagne".


Et puis j'ai vu la p-value Le seuil de la p-value n'est pas un dogme, elle signifie juste que, si il n'y avait aucune efficacit, il y aurait eu ~5,6% de chances de trouver les mmes rsultats du fait du hasard. Gnralement on exige 5%, 1% ou 0,1%, etc. mais on ne va pas faire une maladie pour 5,6%.


Ce n'est pas explicitement dit, mais il me semble que l'tude a t ralise en double voire en triple aveugle.



Donc on a potentiellement un mdicament efficace esprons que les patients ne refuseront pas d'en prendre parce qu'ils auront vu l'hydroxychloroquine  la tl, de mme pour la constitution des stocks.

----------


## el_slapper

Tu vois, Neckara, en acceptant le 5,6%, tu finis par accepter qu'on est dans l'urgence, et qu'on ne peut pas se permettre autant de prcautions qu'en temps normal. Mais ils ont quand mme faut aussi propre que possible avant d'interrompre l'essai. C'est un juste milieu qui me convient assez. Et qui a l'air plus srieux que les tudes du barbu marseillais, quand mme.

Evidemment, 0,1% serait idal, et sur un paquet d'tudes,pas sur une seule. Mais on a pas le temps, malheureusement, on est oblig de se contenter de solution dgrades.  ::(:

----------


## Neckara

> Tu vois, Neckara, en acceptant le 5,6%, tu finis par accepter qu'on est dans l'urgence, et qu'on ne peut pas se permettre autant de prcautions qu'en temps normal. Mais ils ont quand mme faut aussi propre que possible avant d'interrompre l'essai. C'est un juste milieu qui me convient assez. Et qui a l'air plus srieux que les tudes du barbu marseillais, quand mme.


J'ai toujours accept qu'on soit dans l'urgence, j'ai mme parl des fasts tracks. Ce que je dnonais, c'tait de prtexter l'urgence pour justifier sa propre incomptence, et de faire n'importe quoi, ce qui conduit d'ailleurs  des retards.

Derrire, ce n'tait pas non plus tant une question d'urgence que d'thique qui a arrt l'tude. Et comme tu l'as dit, mme en tant arrt en cours, a reste propre.

EDIT: Je prcise, l'tude n'a pas t arrte pour proposer un protocole de soin plus rapidement  l'ensemble de la population, mais pour soigner le groupe placebo.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cela ne sert  rien de nous balancer des vidos sur lesquelles tu n'es dj pas capable d'avoir un dbut de lecture critique. Cela me fait penser aux crationnistes o devant les preuves de lvolution (e.g. fossiles) que tu leur apportes, ils se contentent de t'envoyer des extraits de la Bible


Mme rponse que le professeur Juvin, chef de service  l'hpital Georges Pompidou,  Sybeth, porte parole du monde d'aprs: quand on ne sait pas, on se tait.




> Un mdecin ne peut bien prescrire que s'il dispose de donnes fiables.
> En mdecine, les donnes fiables ne peuvent provenir que d'tudes randomises en double aveugle.


C'est du dogmantisme: 90% des mdicaments en vente n'ont jamais fait l'objet d'tudes en double aveugle randomises, pas mme le doliprane. D'ailleurs l'Evidence Based Medecine reconnait d'autres types de preuves que ce genre d'tude qui ne sont pas l'Alpha & l'Omga selon ses propres critres.
Dans cette mthodologie, les tudes non randomiss sont des critres de preuves, mme l'opinion dexperts est acceptable.




> C'est lent, mais c'est le seul moyen  notre disposition pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi.


Merci de ne pas confondre le principe de prcaution l'attentisme et la mdecine.




> Vous me dtes "oui, mais et si on dcouvre que le mdicament est miraculeux, on attend quand mme ?". Et la rponse est non, les scientifiques ne sont pas des idiots ni des Dr. Mengele : il y a des protocoles en place pour court-circuiter une tude si le traitement s'avre miraculeux. Plus encore, ce n'est pas considr thique de continuer dans ces cas-l. Il faut laisser la communaut mdicale faire son travail sans les presser avec de la politique, il n'y a que comme a que l'on aura des rsultats.


Tu n'auras aucun rsultats, sauf  la fin de la pandmie et encore. Les chinois ont lanc 20 tudes sur le Plaquenil qui ont toutes capots faute de patients, sauf une.




> Un excellent article (en anglais) sur une tude amricaine sur le mdicament anti-ebola remdevisir : https://arstechnica.com/science/2020...recovery-time/
> 
> Trs intressant si vous voulez avoir des dtails sur comment se droule un essai mdical, avec les maths qui sont derrire, pourquoi le mdicament semble fonctionner, et en bonus la clause thique que j'avais voqu  la page prcdente :


Une tude clinique o on donne le traitement au groupe tmoin, au nom de l'thique ... ou pour biaiser les rsultats et cacher les effets secondaires et la surmortalit lors des tudes de suivi ? cela ressemble  une belle entourloupe en effet.

Tout ce que dit cet article est qu'Anthony Fauci fait un effet d'annonce : on n'a pas encore d'tude clinique, juste une rfrence  une prcdente tude chinoise que l'OMS avait dj retir de son site et qui montrait que le Remdesivir avait autant d'effet qu'une solution saline sur l'volution de la maladie.



En rsum, ce mdicament acclrait lgrement la rmission, au prix de gros effets secondaires.  Si je voulais faire du mauvais esprit, je dirais que c'est un enfumage hollywoodien pour rattraper sauver les courts du Nasdaq.

----------


## Mingolito

*Didier Raoult trille le conseil scientifique :  Le consensus, cest Ptain* 
*Le professeur marseillais controvers dfend bec et ongles son traitement  base dhydroxychloroquine pour traiter les effets du Covid-19 dans un entretien   Paris Match* .
*Aprs avoir grill sa carrire de virologue, le savant de Marseille Didier Raoult commence avec succs une carrire de comique*




<<  On ne peut pas mener une guerre avec des gens consensuels.  Dans une interview   Paris Match , mercredi 29 avril, le professeur Didier Raoult sen prend violemment au conseil scientifique charg de conseiller Emmanuel Macron dans la lutte contre lpidmie de coronavirus.  Le consensus, cest Ptain. Insupportable. On ne peut pas dcider de cette manire , dnonce linfectiologue marseillais.
Qui est Didier Raoult, le mdecin qui veut imposer la chloroquine pour combattre le Covid-19 ?

Le professeur Didier Raoult a lui-mme fait partie des onze experts nomms le 11 mars au sein du conseil scientifique pour conseiller le gouvernement, avant de se mettre en retrait :
" Ces personnes ne savaient pas de quoi elles parlaient ! Et chacun poussait ses billes en avant. Il fallait faire plaisir, reprsenter lInstitut Pasteur, lInserm, etc. Il ny a rien de fiable scientifiquement l-dedans , accuse-t-il."

Vivement critiqu pour ses tudes sur le traitement du Covid-19, Didier Raoult rpte que les effets secondaires de la chloroquine ne devraient pas tre un obstacle  une gnralisation du traitement ;
" Absolument pas ! Lhydroxychloroquine est le traitement de rfrences pour les pneumopathies [] Quant  lazithromycine, il est le mdicament le plus prescrit au monde aprs laspirine Ce traitement est bte comme chou, cest pour a quil irrite. "
La chloroquine ne montre aucun signe defficacit contre le Covid-19, affirme une tude amricaine

*Le vaccin ?  Un dfi idiot* 

Ce traitement aurait sa prfrence plutt quun hypothtique vaccin, poursuit-il.  Il est dj difficile de vacciner correctement contre la grippe, alors contre un nouveau virus Honntement, la chance quun vaccin pour une maladie mergente devienne un outil de sant publique est proche de zro. On peut avoir des surprises mais je suis sceptique. [] Les vaccins ne sont pas toujours la bonne solution. Trouver un vaccin pour une maladie qui nest pas immunisante cest mme un dfi idiot. [] Quand on ne sait pas grer une maladie infectieuse, on nous sort le coup du vaccin ! 
Raoult et Delfraissy,  docteur Tant-mieux  et  docteur Tant-pis 

Didier Raoult a t recadr au cours des dernires semaines par lAgence rgionale de Sant (ARS) de Paca pour avoir affirm que lpidmie de Covid-19 est  en train de disparatre progressivement  et quil est probable que  lpidmie disparaisse au printemps , comme  pour la plupart des maladies virales respiratoires . La France a pass mercredi la barre des 24 000 morts du nouveau coronavirus. Source.>>


*L'tude de Didier Raoult sur l'hydroxychloroquine ci aprs* :

----------


## Neckara

> Mme rponse que le professeur Juvin, chef de service  l'hpital Georges Pompidou,  Sybeth, porte parole du monde d'aprs: quand on ne sait pas, on se tait.


Et bien qu'attends-tu pour te taire.

Charit bien ordonne commence par soit-mme.





> C'est du dogmantisme: 90% des mdicaments en vente n'ont jamais fait l'objet d'tudes en double aveugle randomises, pas mme le doliprane.


Deux faux ne font pas un vrai.




> D'ailleurs l'Evidence Based Medecine reconnait d'autres types de preuves que ce genre d'tude qui ne sont pas l'Alpha & l'Omga selon ses propres critres.


Ah bon ? Et t'en connais, toi, d'autres mthodes ?
Comme prescrire du sucre ne contenant pas une molcule qui n'existe pas ?





> Dans cette mthodologie, les tudes non randomiss sont des critres de preuves, mme l'opinion dexperts est acceptable.


Ah oui, au doigt mouill donc.

 se demander pourquoi on se fait chier  faire des tudes, qui cotent des blindes, s'il suffit juste de demander l'opinion d'un expert Et l'opinion de l'expert, elle va s'appuyer sur quoi ? Sur l'horoscope de la semaine ?

Si tu veux que la parole de ton expert ai une quelconque valeur, il faut qu'il parle de connaissances, et non de croyances et pour produire des connaissances ben





> Merci de ne pas confondre le principe de prcaution l'attentisme et la mdecine.


Merci de ne pas confondre la mdecine et le charlatanisme
Le protocole n'a rien d'attentiste bien au contraire on traite les patients pendant qu'on produit la connaissance.





> Tu n'auras aucun rsultats, sauf  la fin de la pandmie et encore.


C'est juste malhonnte.

Dj d'une part parce qu'on a dj des rsultats, et d'autres part, que si on a pas de rsultats exploitables pour l'hydroxychloroquine, c'est justement parce que le Dr Raoult a pas t foutu de mettre en place un protocole exprimental digne de ce nom sinon on aurait dj les rsultats.





> Une tude clinique o on donne le traitement au groupe tmoin, au nom de l'thique ... ou pour biaiser les rsultats et cacher les effets secondaires et la surmortalit lors des tudes de suivi ? cela ressemble  une belle entourloupe en effet.




Le groupe tmoin a reu le traitement *aprs* l'arrt de l'tude.




> Tout ce que dit cet article est qu'Anthony Fauci fait un effet d'annonce : on n'a pas encore d'tude clinique, juste une rfrence  une prcdente tude chinoise que l'OMS avait dj retir de son site et qui montrait que le Remdesivir avait autant d'effet qu'une solution saline sur l'volution de la maladie.


S'il a t retir, c'est trs probablement que c'tait de la merde mais complot quand tu nous tiens
Tu ne peux pas nous donner cet article chinois que je puisse le lire plus en dtails, ainsi que la raison officielle de son retrait sur le site de l'OMS ?





> Tiens Mingolito, as-tu vu que Montagnier confirme ton investigation sur ce labo chinois ultra-secret fabriquant des virus mutants transgniques  partir d'ARN irradi de chauves souris sropositives de chernobyl ?
> Je dis respect, personne n'y croyait et pourtant c'est toi qui avait raison.


Est-ce que tu es ironique ?





> Tu te fous de la gueule des gens malades, mais que leur proposes-tu ? des champignons ?


Ah bah oui, proposer pour proposer

Moi, j'ai propos la pisse de vache, mais personne ne semble vouloir en prendre pourtant c'est urgent !

----------


## Marco46

Entretien intressant malgr la "journaliste" :

----------


## Neckara

Attendez le mec fait des cours d'pistmologie depuis 25 ans ???  ::ptdr:: 
Et en plus il se revendique sceptique ?  :8O: 


Il n'y a plus de limites au foutage de gueule l

----------


## fredoche

il y a des gens pathtiques ici, beaucoup, et Neckara tu atteins des sommets

Mingolito, tes talents sont indniables. Ouvre une galerie et facture 100 000 tes griffonnages a va faire fureur.

Si vous avez un peu le courage de sortir de votre zone de confort: vous pouvez regardez cette chaine youtube

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...A8tW0Mf1iiuuM_
Tous les sujets sont traits et il y a certainement plus de neutralit et de pdagogie que ce que je peux lire de certains ici.

Neckara, Mingolito, c'est en anglais, il utilise des chiffres, des notions scientifiques pointues... dsol. Pour l'anglais, vous devez pouvoir mettre des sous-titres en franais, pour les chiffres, je peux rien pour vous.

ici vous trouverez un rapport https://stopcovid19.today/wp-content...QUE_200430.pdf

que je vous invite  lire avec ouverture d'esprit

Et ensuite vous pourrez le dfoncer comme  vos habitudes. C'est pour beaucoup des nanas, alors l'accusation de barbu aura peu de poids.

Bientt 25 000 morts en France, on pourrait se demander o sont les criminels ? Mais non ici ils sont tous dsigns, ils sont  Marseille
On rattrape bientt l'Italie et l'Espagne, tandis que la Belgique elle a explos tous les scores.

Neckara, le collectif  l'origine du rapport est un collectif de docteurs, au moins un millier. Docteur, a veut dire qu'ils ont le mme niveau de diplme que toi. Alors chie leur dessus et comme d'habitude tu te chieras dessus par la mme occasion.

----------


## Neckara

> Si vous avez un peu le courage de sortir de votre zone de confort: vous pouvez regardez cette chaine youtube
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...A8tW0Mf1iiuuM_
> Tous les sujets sont traits et il y a certainement plus de neutralit et de pdagogie que ce que je peux lire de certains ici.


Mais oui 67 vidos, je n'ai que a  foutre de mes weekends
Cela te prends 2 minutes  nous balancer un lien sans rien de plus, mais nous demanderais des heures de visionnages.


Tu veux nous demander cet effort alors que tu es toi-mme infoutu de prendre 10 minutes pour argumenter. Pire tu viens nous parler de "sortir de [n]otre zone de confort", alors mme qu'on a pris le temps jusqu' prsent de visionner les vidos qui nous ont t prsentes, ainsi que de les dmolir en argumentant.


C'est ce que je disais, vous n'tes bon qu' citer des extraits de la Bible. Pas foutu de vous approprier un raisonnement, vous vous contentez de nous balancer un mille-feuille argumentatif en 10 secondes, et puis dmerdez-vous.


Moi aussi je peux jouer  ce jeux l, bon courage:
https://scholar.google.fr/scholar?q=Coronavirus

274, 000 rsultats, a va t'en faire de la lecture t'as intrt de t'y mettre  plein temps.
On se revoit dans une vingtaine d'annes ?  :;): 





> Ici vous trouverez un rapport https://stopcovid19.today/wp-content...QUE_200430.pdf


J'ai survol les 7 premires pages et encore une fois vous n'tes bon qu' copier-coller des liens, sans tre foutu d'avoir le moindre recul critique sur vos lectures

 ce demander pourquoi on se fait chier  argumenter si c'est pour que cela tombe dans l'oreille d'un sourd Relis nos messages, tu auras ta rponse  ce niveau l, que puis-je ajouter de plus ? On rpte les mme choses en boucle, et bordel, vous n'avez toujours pas t capable de les assimiler


Revenez quand vous serez capable d'avoir une lecture critique des documents plutt que de nous balancer les premiers liens que vous trouvez sur Google C'est quoi le but ? Nous flooder de liens jusqu' ce qu'on en ai marre de les lire ? Et l vous pourrez crier victoire ?

Ben, oui, j'en ai marre, j'ai dj regard suffisamment de vos liens, et de votre ct vous tes toujours incapables du moindre effort Pas foutu de nous pointer vers des pages, des citations, de pointer sur des lments intressants non, juste de copier/coller un lien


Bordel, ds la premire page on voit que le rapport n'est pas srieux, la premire page ! Cela ne fait que se confirmer dans les pages suivantes. Et toi tu nous balance le lien, comme a, comme si de rien n'tait,  se demander mme si tu as lu le rapport


Quoi ? Tu veux quand mme pas que je passe mon aprs-midi  dmonter ce rapport ?
J'espre que tu ne vas quand mme pas srieusement m'exiger cela, quand tu n'as mme pas t foutu de prendre 10 minutes pour crire un petit texte l'accompagnant.


Bordel, je suis en colre !
Je passe un temps fou, je passe des heures, des soires,  vous expliquer des concepts,  dmonter des sources, et vous vous en battez les couilles. Vous vous en foutez de mes rponses, tout ce que vous voulez, c'est me faire perdre mon temps, pour ensuite pouvoir crier victoire quand je n'en aurais plus.

Je ne vais pas rpter pour la 37me fois ce que j'ai dj dit, pour que vous continuiez ensuite  balancer btement des liens comme si je n'avais rien dit.




> que je vous invite  lire avec ouverture d'esprit


"If you open your mind too much, your brain will fall out".








> Neckara, le collectif  l'origine du rapport est un collectif de docteurs, au moins un millier. Docteur, a veut dire qu'ils ont le mme niveau de diplme que toi. Alors chie leur dessus et comme d'habitude tu te chieras dessus par la mme occasion.


Le doctorat de mdecine n'est pas un vrai doctorat, a ressemble plus  un rapport de stage qu' une thse de recherche, mais passons.

On en revient  l'argument d'autorit montrant encore une fois que tu es infoutu de penser par toi mme, juste par copier/coller.


Ce n'est pas comme si on pouvait trouver des milliers de signatures minentes pour tout et n'importe quoi, pour tout et son contraire. Pour des rapports contre la Thorie de l'volution, ou par des personnes d'un certain prnom pour la Thorie de l'volution. Tu peux en avoir pour te dire que l'homopathie, a marche. Et bien au risque de te dcevoir, la Science, a ne marche absolument pas comme cela.

La ralit ne se modifie pas  coup de ptitions


J'espre juste que demain, on ne viendra pas te prsenter un rapport avec plein de signatures pour te dire qu'il faut massacrer tous les juifs Hey, on s'en fout du contenu, y'a plein de signatures, c'est donc qu'ils ont raison, hein.

Srieusement, est-ce que vous saisissez au moins l'absurdit de vos propres raisonnements ?

----------


## fredoche

A toi je ne te demande rien, ni  quiconque d'ailleurs. J'ai juste crit :"vous pouvez regarder".
Il est clair que tu as du mal avec les noncs. Oh grand esprit 

les vidos sont titrs et consacres chacune  un thme. Redemsivir par exemple pour l'avant-dernire, la update 64 avec une relecture des rsultats de l'tude que vous voquez ici.
La update 63 est intressante : y est pose la question de savoir si le covid-19 est une maladie de lendothlium, et franchement la discussion qui y est porte est passionnante, parce qu'elle explique bien des choses de la mort des patients pourtant sous assistance respiratoire permanente

La update 60 traite de l'hydroxychloroquine

Tu survoles mon pauvre... non tu planes  15000 pieds, mais je m'en fiche, comme de ta colre. Tu montres comme  l'accoutume ton vrai visage, bouff d'orgueil et incapable de prendre en compte quelque chose qui n'irait pas dans ton sens.

Pourtant ces mdecins ont argument longuement leur rapport. Mais toi tu peux balayer, en 7 pages survoles... sur 37

Et comme il tait prvisible que tu chies sur ce doctorat, de gens qui ds la premire anne sont insrs dans des tudes scientifiques qui sont en France parmi les plus difficiles, et sanctionnes par un concours avec numrus clausus. Et qui  l'obtention de leur titre, se verront confier la vie et la sant de leurs malades, je crois au contraire que leur doctorat a bien plus de valeur que le tien.

Mais ton mpris toi n'a pas de borne



> Je passe un temps fou, je passe des heures, des soires,  vous expliquer des concepts,  dmonter des sources, et vous vous en battez les couilles. Vous vous en foutez de mes rponses, tout ce que vous voulez, c'est me faire perdre mon temps, pour ensuite pouvoir crier victoire quand je n'en aurais plus.


tu n'expliques rien, rien qui ne puisse tre discut, et arrte de te penser suprieur  quiconque
et ton temps tu choisis seul de le perdre.

prends le temps de lire ce document, oh gros melon scientifique, tu n'as pas raison seul contre tous. Tu vas pouvoir le dmonter autant que tu veux, mais pour a il faut aussi lire ce qu'il dit.

Ah au fait tu ne m'impressionnes en rien Neckara, en rien. Moi pauvre vieux, je sais ce que tu vaux, et ce n'est rien de ce que tu prtends tre

----------


## Neckara

> A toi je ne te demande rien, ni  quiconque d'ailleurs. J'ai juste crit :"vous pouvez regarder".
> Il est clair que tu as du mal avec les noncs. Oh grand esprit


C'est a fait de l'ironie

Non, tu n'as pas juste crit "vous pouvez regarder". Dingue de pouvoir mentir de manire aussi honte.
Dois-je surligner toutes les attaques dans ton message prcdent ?


Arrte de prendre tes lecteurs pour des imbciles.




> les vidos sont titrs et consacres chacune  un thme. Redemsivir par exemple pour l'avant-dernire, la update 64 avec une relecture des rsultats de l'tude que vous voquez ici.
> La update 63 est intressante : y est pose la question de savoir si le covid-19 est une maladie de lendothlium, et franchement la discussion qui y est porte est passionnante, parce qu'elle explique bien des choses de la mort des patients pourtant sous assistance respiratoire permanente
> 
> La update 60 traite de l'hydroxychloroquine


Eh bien voil, c'tait pas si dur, non ?

De 67 vidos, on passe  4 vidos. Maintenant tu peux nous donner une indication sur les points importants de ces vidos que tu essayes de pointer, qui justifierait donc qu'on les regarde ? i.e. qui apporterait des lments nouveaux  ceux prsents jusqu' prsent ? L'update 64 montre des erreurs mthodologiques ou confirme les rsultats ? L'update 60, que dit-elle dans les grandes lignes ?





> Tu survoles mon pauvre... non tu planes  15000 pieds, mais je m'en fiche, comme de ta colre. Tu montres comme  l'accoutume ton vrai visage, bouff d'orgueil et incapable de prendre en compte quelque chose qui n'irait pas dans ton sens.


Ne l'avais-je pas prdit dans mon message prcdent ?
Je refuse de perdre un aprs-midi  dmolir une n-ime source, sur des choses que j'ai dj rpt 36 fois, c'est donc que je suis "incapable de prendre en compte quelque chose qui n'irait pas dans [m]on sens".  ::roll:: 


Tu ne vas pas me faire croire que tu as lu toute ma source prcdente.
Donc ferme ta gueule et revient dans 20 ans quand tu auras fini de la lire.


Quant  l'orgueil, non. C'est juste que je suis fatigu de discuter avec des personnes qui ont la flemme d'utiliser leur cerveau. Ce n'est pas de l'orgueil, c'est votre incapacit de faire ce que des gamins font au collge, parfois mme en primaire : de la lecture critique de documents. Que vous me dmontrez en permanence que vous n'tes pas prt  faire le minimum syndical.





> Pourtant ces mdecins ont argument longuement leur rapport.


Et moi j'ai argument longuement, pendant des pages, ici, sur ce forum. Mais on va faire comme si a existait pas, hein ?




> Mais toi tu peux balayer, en 7 pages survoles... sur 37


Et aller le mille-feuille argumentatif

Quand les 7 premires pages sont dj merdiques, je n'ai pas de raison de continuer  perdre du temps  lire la suite.
Si vraiment il y a un passage intressant, tu aurais d le pointer ds le dpart.

Puis bon, c'est vrai qu'aprs plus de 4 ans  lire des rapports et tudes scientifiques, je n'tais pas capable d'en juger rapidement de la qualit





> Et comme il tait prvisible que tu chies sur ce doctorat, de gens qui ds la premire anne sont insrs dans des tudes scientifiques qui sont en France parmi les plus difficiles, et sanctionnes par un concours avec numrus clausus. Et qui  l'obtention de leur titre, se verront confier la vie et la sant de leurs malades, je crois au contraire que leur doctorat a bien plus de valeur que le tien.


Et encore une fois, tu nous montres que tu es incapable de penser

Ce ne sont pas des tudes "scientifiques". Ils utilisent les produits de la Science, mais n'en font pas. Ils ne produisent pas de connaissances, mais apprennent des connaissances produites par d'autres.Ma thse sanctionne des comptences qui ne sont pas sanctionnes par les formations de mdecines (e.g. lecture d'articles, rdaction d'articles, mise en place de protocoles exprimentaux, etc.). Donc, si, dans le domaine de la connaissance, mon diplme vaut bien plus que le leur.Mon domaine est aussi trs slectif, bien plus qu'en mdecine, si on considre le taux de personnes qui obtiennent un poste permanent, ou qui plus simplement finissent leur thseQuant  se voir confier des vies, cela n'a aucun rapport avec les comptences pistmologiques.





> prends le temps de lire ce document, oh gros melon scientifique, tu n'as pas raison seul contre tous. Tu vas pouvoir le dmonter autant que tu veux, mais pour a il faut aussi lire ce qu'il dit.


En effet, je n'ai pas raison seul contre tous, vu qu'il y a avec moi mmm le CNRS ? L'INSERM ? L'Acadmie de Mdecine ? Les pidmiologistes ? Et toute une ribambelle de chercheurs ?

Ah bah oui mais ils disent pas ce que tu veux entendre, donc ils existent pas c'est pratique, hein ?


Et l tu veux que je lise ton lien en intgralit et que je le dmonte, en rptant ce que j'ai dj dit que a me prenne ma soire, et comme a, tu balanceras un nouveau lien aprs 10 secondes de recherches sur Google en faisant comme si ma rponse n'avait jamais exist.

Pour le rapport, tu trouveras tout ce qu'il faut pour le dmonter dans mes rponses prcdentes, dmerdes-toi pour une fois. D'ailleurs en ayant lu mes rponses tu devrais tre capable toi-mme de le dmonter pourtant tu nous balances le lien comme a.





> Ah au fait tu ne m'impressionnes en rien Neckara, en rien. Moi pauvre vieux, je sais ce que tu vaux, et ce n'est rien de ce que tu prtends tre


Normal, il faut un minimum d'intelligence pour pouvoir reconnatre celle des autres

Les personnes comme toi, qui refusent de penser, ne sont rien de plus que des outils. Il n'y a plus qu' prier pour que vous ne tombez pas entre de mauvaises mains.

----------


## David_g

> [*]Ma thse sanctionne des comptences qui ne sont pas sanctionnes par les formations de mdecines (e.g. *lecture d'articles*, rdaction d'articles, mise en place de protocoles exprimentaux, etc.). Donc, si, dans le domaine de la connaissance, mon diplme vaut bien plus que le leur.


Juste pour dire que la LCA fait partie des cours en mdecine (et c'est mme un des sujets aux ECN).

----------


## Marco46

> Ce ne sont pas des tudes "scientifiques". Ils utilisent les produits de la Science, mais n'en font pas. Ils ne produisent pas de connaissances, mais apprennent des connaissances produites par d'autres.Ma thse sanctionne des comptences qui ne sont pas sanctionnes par les formations de mdecines (e.g. lecture d'articles, rdaction d'articles, mise en place de protocoles exprimentaux, etc.). Donc, si, dans le domaine de la connaissance, mon diplme vaut bien plus que le leur.Mon domaine est aussi trs slectif, bien plus qu'en mdecine, si on considre le taux de personnes qui obtiennent un poste permanent, ou qui plus simplement finissent leur thseQuant  se voir confier des vies, cela n'a aucun rapport avec les comptences pistmologiques.


C'est moins dense que de la recherche pure parce que ce n'est pas compatible avec les 70h+ hebdo de prsence  l'hpital que rclame l'internat.

Pour le reste tu es effectivement puant d'orgueil. Pauvre homme.

----------


## Neckara

> Juste pour dire que la LCA fait partie des cours en mdecine (et c'est mme un des sujets aux ECN).


Force est de constater que l'actualit rcente nous montre que ces notions ne sont pas matrises par tous

Je suis en train de lire un de leur document. Je pense que certaines personnes devraient le (re)lire
C'est marrant, on y retrouve des choses que je me tue  dire depuis des pages


Une grosse partie du document se concentre plus sur la rdaction d'un rsum que sur une relle lecture de l'article (bien qu'il fasse le lire pour rdiger le rsum). Cela reste assez superficiel et ne va pas au fond des choses.

Lire un article, ce n'est pas scolairement cocher des cases, c'est aussi comprendre, pas uniquement le contenu de l'article en lui-mme, mais aussi la mthode. Le problme, c'est qu'on a aujourd'hui des personnes qui ne comprennent pas le _pourquoi_, et qui vont rejeter certains principes parce qu'ils n'en voient pas l'intrt. Pour eux, ce n'est qu'une croix dans une case, et ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi cette croix est importante.


EDIT: Je te mets un +1 parce que ta remarque tait pertinente.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est moins dense que de la recherche pure parce que ce n'est pas compatible avec les 70h+ hebdo de prsence  l'hpital que rclame l'internat.


Peu importe la raison, les faits sont l.

Je n'ai pas fait 70h par semaine de chimie parce que c'tait incompatible avec ma thse, et je ne me proclame pas derrire expert en chimie. En revanche, j'ai bouff de l'pistmologie, mes travaux et connaissances ont t sanctionnes, je peux me permettre de revendiquer une petite expertise dans le domaine.


C'est pas norme, mais largement suffisant dans une grande majorit des cas. Aprs, un peu de culture gnrale et de recherches peuvent complter certains cas. Et pour tout le reste, je ferme ma gueule.


Oui, quand je suis trop incertain sur un sujet, je ferme ma gueule.





> Pour le reste tu es effectivement puant d'orgueil. Pauvre homme.


Au moins, je suis digne du rang d'homme et ne me rabaisse pas au rang d'outil.

 partir du CP, les enfants sont capables de raisonner faut croire que cette capacit peut se perdre avec l'ge.

----------


## fredoche

tu parles toujours dans le vide  ton propos

Si a se trouve ta thse vaut pas un clou. Ca me fait suer d'crire a, mais toi tu n'hsite pas  dzinguer un mec en 3 lignes sur ses 2 doctorats, parce que selon toi on connait le bonhomme. Peu de temps aprs tu prtendais avoir lu sa thse pour pouvoir en juger, une thse de 259 pages en littrature compare, ton domaine d'excellence videmment. T'es-tu jamais dvoil sur ce que tu fais vraiment ? Tu fais de l'pistmologie en informatique ? ton doctorat porte sur quoi ?

Tu sais chacun de nous  notre place nous sommes d'une grande valeur, parce que ne crois pas que ces places soient donnes, celles que nous occupons, pour personne en gnral.

Il y avait effectivement dans mon invitation une attaque directe  ton gard. Toujours est-il que ces vidos sont intressantes parce qu'elles se proposent de faire la lecture explique et dtaille des dernires recherches publies. 

La vido update 63 traite de l'atteinte de l'endothlium, la paroi interne des vaisseaux sanguins. Le SARS-COV2 s'attaquant particulirement aux cellules ACE2 qui tapissent et constituent cet endothlium, les inhibe ou les dtruit et met  nu les cellules sous-jacentes ANG-2 qui sont des cellules dlivrant des facteurs coagulants dans le sang. Ils se trouvent que beaucoup de constatations cliniques font remonter des problmes de coagulation importants pour les malades pris en charge en soins intensifs. Il apparaitrait que c'est en fait une maladie affectant plus particulirement l'endothlium, mme si la porte d'ente vers cet endothlium reste les poumons.
Ce mme type de dcouverte a t fait tout dernirement au CHU de Besanon par une quipe de radiologue, constatant le nombre d'oedemes prsents dans les poumons

Pour le reste, mon invitation reste la mme, prends le temps d'couter ce gars qui prend le temps vraiment d'tre pdagogique sur chaque sujet, et ne vient pas juste nourrir tes certitudes ou ton orgueil.

Et l'avantage certain de cette source, c'est qu'elle n'est pas sous influence de la guerre qui est livre ici autour d'un professeur sans que cela se justifie une seule seconde. 
Et quand on lui fait le reproche d'avoir communiqu, c'est peut-tre parce tait dj  luvre des forces manipulatrices et mal intentionnes quand  la possibilit de traitements simples et peu couteux.

En attendant il a raison sur plusieurs points et nous explosons les scores de mortalit dans nos pays occidentaux et riches. Et en aucun cas a ne s'est arrang durant les 6 dernires semaines. Et il a t trs important de bloquer tout accs  ce mdicament qu'il a os promouvoir.

Quand toi et les gens qui semblent penser comme toi continuent  couper les cheveux en 4 sur la seule mthode scientifique valide et l'absence de preuve, les gens crvent par milliers, et uniquement dans les pays les plus riches. 
J'aurai tendance  penser que les criminels sont plutt ceux qui par tous les moyens cherchent  bloquer une dfense et un traitement simple et sans danger. Edit: _j'enlve les trucs dbiles et inutiles que je peux crire_
Vous tes tous focaliss sur le personnage et avez perdu la perspective de la situation.

Quand  la fameuse mthode qui vous obsde, c'est juste l'arlsienne. Les rsultats auraient dj du tomber, sauf que c'est une grosse arnaque comme le reste de cette escroquerie monumentale : 
https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...3_1650684.html
https://www.franceinter.fr/sciences/...ique-discovery

5000 par patient, le 1er europen, un luxembourgeois, recrut il y a 2 jours. 5000, a fait 1000 boites de plaquenil, soit probablement 3000 personnes traits si prises en charge prcocment.

Les gens ils ont le temps de crever, et un paquet de fois, et c'est probablement juste ce qui est recherch, qu'ils crvent pour que la population ait peur, et qu'on soit comme des moutons aux mains de ces escrocs de tous ordres

Voil ta mthode scientifique, c'est qui le criminel en ralit, c'est qui ? C'est un marseillais ?
Les rsultats ont les aura quand ? Hein grand scientifique et pistmologue ? Combien vont devoir crever encore pour vous donner raison ?

----------


## Neckara

> mais toi tu n'hsite pas  dzinguer un mec en 3 lignes sur ses 2 doctorats, parce que selon toi on connait le bonhomme. Peu de temps aprs tu prtendais avoir lu sa thse pour pouvoir en juger, une thse de 259 pages en littrature compare, ton domaine d'excellence videmment.


Tu sais, s'il a fait *2* doctorats, c'est qu'il a crit *2* thses
Et si tu l'avais dj oubli, j'ai bien pens  mettre mes diplmes dans mon profil, qui apparat  gauche de chacun de mes messages.

Ensuite, tu ne sais rien du domaine, fermes-l. a commence  bien faire.
Je t'ai dj expliqu en long et en large pourquoi 2 thses, c'tait n'importe quoi.
Tu ne veux pas me croire ? Ben interroge n'importe quel docteur.


Puis bon, ce n'est pas comme si il y avait un truc nomm pistmologie





> T'es-tu jamais dvoil sur ce que tu fais vraiment ? Tu fais de l'pistmologie en informatique ? ton doctorat porte sur quoi ?


Cela ne te regarde pas. J'en rvle dj bien trop ici.
Normalement, je ne devrais mme pas avoir  dire que j'ai un doctorat malheureusement, face  des personnes comme toi, on s'y retrouve bien vite contraint




> La vido update 63 traite de l'atteinte de l'endothlium, la paroi interne des vaisseaux sanguins. Le SARS-COV2 s'attaquant particulirement aux cellules ACE2 qui tapissent et constituent cet endothlium, les inhibe ou les dtruit et met  nu les cellules sous-jacentes ANG-2 qui sont des cellules dlivrant des facteurs coagulants dans le sang. Ils se trouvent que beaucoup de constatations cliniques font remonter des problmes de coagulation importants pour les malades pris en charge en soins intensifs. Il apparaitrait que c'est en fait une maladie affectant plus particulirement l'endothlium, mme si la porte d'ente vers cet endothlium reste les poumons.
> Ce mme type de dcouverte a t fait tout dernirement au CHU de Besanon par une quipe de radiologue, constatant le nombre d'oedemes prsents dans les poumons


Et qu'est-ce qu'on en a  foutre dans le cadre de la discussion actuelle ?

Bien que ce soit trs intressant d'un point de vue curiosit intellectuelle, cela ne dit rien quant aux traitements.





> Pour le reste, mon invitation reste la mme, prends le temps d'couter ce gars qui prend le temps vraiment d'tre pdagogique sur chaque sujet, et ne vient pas juste nourrir tes certitudes ou ton orgueil.


Prendre mon temps, prendre mon temps, perdre mon temps, je ne fais que a.

Si tu crois qu'il y a une vido qui remettra en cause mes certitudes, et bien pointe la moins, explique-moi pourquoi.
Je ne vais pas me taper des heures de visionnages juste pour tes beaux yeux.

Si tu veux que je fasse l'effort de prendre mon temps  regarder des vidos, tu pourrais au moins faire l'effort de me donner l'intrt de le faire sinon, t'as 274 000 articles scientifiques  lire, je te rappelle.

J'ai autre chose  foutre de mes journes  visionner le moindre lien que vous me donnez. Je suis dj bien trop gentil trop souvent, mais faut pas pousser. Si tu ne fais pas d'efforts, je n'en ferais plus.





> Et quand on lui fait le reproche d'avoir communiqu, c'est peut-tre parce tait dj  luvre des forces manipulatrices et mal intentionnes quand  la possibilit de traitements simples et peu couteux.


Comploooooooot hooooooouuuuuu

Cette histoire de gros sous est ridicule s'il suffisait de prescrire  tout le monde un mdicament peu cher  produire, tu peux bien penser que les laboratoires se seraient rus dessus et aurait fait du lobbying pour en vendre un maximum.

Un mdicament cher, a ne veut rien dire. Ce qu'il faut c'est un mdicament rentable, i.e. le moins cher possible  produire, et le plus cher possible  vendre. Derrire, on multiplie a par le nombre de prescription.

S'il faut dvelopper un nouveau mdicament, il faut faire des tests, a cote cher, a fait perdre du temps, c'est pas intressant. C'est plus simple de vendre directement du sucre


Mais oui, c'est un complot, pas du tout un problme de mthode qu'on a que trop abord ici





> En attendant il a raison sur plusieurs points et nous explosons les scores de mortalit dans nos pays occidentaux et riches. Et en aucun cas a ne s'est arrang durant les 6 dernires semaines.


 on en a dj pourtant parl en long et en large

Un des gros facteur de mortalit est l'ge et oooh c'est bizarre, les pays occidentaux riches ont une population plus ge comme que c'est trange a.





> Quand toi et les gens qui semblent penser comme toi continuent  couper les cheveux en 4 sur la seule mthode scientifique valide et l'absence de preuve, les gens crvent par milliers, et uniquement dans les pays les plus riches.


Dj c'est faux, les gens ne crvent pas du Coronavirus que dans les pays les plus riches

Ensuite, c'est justement  cause des personnes qui ne respectent pas la mthode qu'on a pris du retard justement  cause des personnes _comme toi_.





> J'aurai tendance  penser que les criminels sont plutt ceux qui par tous les moyens cherchent  bloquer une dfense et un traitement simple et sans danger.


Ce n'est pas sans danger, et cela n'a pas fait preuve de son efficacit par contre, ce sont des personnes comme toi qui bloquent des mdicaments qui pourraient tre efficaces oups




> Tu te contentes de rpter comme un ne ce que tu as vu ailleurs et que tu crois juste. Tu es incapable de changer ton raisonnement et d'avouer une ventuelle erreur de jugement.


 ::ptdr:: 
Non, je ne rpte pas, je raisonne chose inconnue  ton vocabulaire apparemment.

Des erreurs, j'en ai dj avoues quelques unes, _moi_. Parce que la mthode que j'emploie est auto-correctrice  la venue de nouveaux lments.




> Quand  la fameuse mthode qui vous obsde, c'est juste l'arlsienne. Les rsultats auraient dj du tomber, sauf que c'est une grosse arnaque comme le reste de cette escroquerie monumentale


On se demande  qui la faute

D'ailleurs, d'autres tudes sont ralises en parallles et qui ont dj t voques ici




> Les gens ils ont le temps de crever, et un paquet de fois, et c'est probablement juste ce qui est recherch, qu'ils crvent pour que la population ait peur, et qu'on soit comme des moutons aux mains de ces escrocs de tous ordres
> 
> Voil ta mthode scientifique, c'est qui le criminel en ralit, c'est qui ? C'est un marseillais ?
> Les rsultats ont les aura quand ? Hein grand scientifique et pistmologue ? Combien vont devoir crever encore pour vous donner raison ?


Eh sombre crtin, c'est qui l'abruti criminel qui veut prescrire un mdicament qui prsente des risques, qui ne semble avoir aucune efficacit, et qui au mieux induira des retards de traitements mais oui, continue comme cela y'a pas assez de personnes qui meurent autant en rajouter un peu



Tu sais quel est le problme ? C'est que les dcrbrs dans ton genre ne sont pas foutu de faire ce qu'un enfant de CP est capable : raisonner. Tout simplement de lire le _contenu_ d'un texte et d'avoir un avis critique dessus. Non, comme t'es pas foutu de le faire, tout ce qui te reste, c'est l'auteur du texte. Tu juges donc la qualit d'un texte non pas  son contenu, mais  ses auteurs, ce qui est une grosse connerie.

Derrire, sur ce forum, il y a des personnes comme moi, mais aussi d'autres membres qui sont intervenus sur ce sujet, qui ont plus que 2 neurones, et sont capables d'analyser le _contenu_ du texte. Et a, a te dpasse, tu comprends pas. Tu n'es mme pas capable apprhender ce concept.


 C'est comme des mathmatiques. J'ai pas besoin d'tre une tronche en maths pour savoir que dans R, 1+1=2. Alors certes, je ne peux pas vrifier l'intgralit des calculs, mais je peux dj dtecter des grosses conneries. Tandis que toi, tu soutiens ad mordicus, que 1+1=3 parce que le premier crtin venu t'as assur que c'tait le cas. Putain, t'as de la chance de ne pas tre n en 17  Leidenstadt


Ce que ton petit esprit trique n'arrive pas  comprendre, c'est qu'agir pour agir est une grosse connerie. Mais a aussi a te dpasse. Il faut absolument faire quelque chose, boire de la pisse de vache est quelque chose, donc il faut absolument boire de la pisse de vache. Bon apptit  :;): .

La mdecine, ce n'est pas prescrire du sucre en priant pour que le patient s'en sorte. La mdecine, ce n'est pas jouer au loto avec la vie de patients entre les mains. La mdecine, c'est soigner. Et pour soigner, il faut savoir, on ne peut pas y couper


Et non, ce que tu n'as toujours pas compris, et ce n'est pas faute de l'avoir rpt tant de fois que mon clavier s'en souvient, c'est que ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'a pas de mdicaments "certifis" que les patients ne sont pas traits. Mais pour a aussi, t'es trop con pour comprendre.


Donc fermes ta grosse gueule, si possible dgage du pool gntique, et laisse les personnes qui n'ont pas un QI d'huitre discuter srieusement. Tiens, tu savais qu'on tait capable d'apprendre des choses  un poisson rouge ? Plus con qu'un poisson rouge, faut srieusement le faire !



Et ne me ressors pas un couplet sur l'orgueil ou la divergence d'opinion quand le problme est que tu es simplement trop con pour assimiler les informations qu'on te donne. Je veux bien rpter les choses, mais 37 fois faut pas dconner.

Bon t'es content maintenant ? Ta connerie m'a pousse  bout. Que veux-tu que je te dise ? Continue d'tre con si a te fait plaisir. Et puis n'oublie pas de mettre le feu aux antennes 5G de ton voisinage, tu sais y'a plein de personnes qui disent que c'est a qui cause le Coronavirus autant traiter le problme  la source, non ?

----------


## Marco46

> Ensuite, c'est justement  cause des personnes qui ne respectent pas la mthode qu'on a pris du retard justement  cause des personnes _comme toi_.


Beh oui c'est la faute de Fredoche si on ne prescrit pas des traitements qui n'existent pas contre le COVID.

Sans dconner tu veux pas arrter d'crire n'importe quoi  longueur de posts ? T'as pas des "pairs"  "review" plutt que de venir t'abaisser  venir rpondre  des gens "qui n'ont pas de cerveau" sur ce forum ?

----------


## Neckara

> Beh oui c'est la faute de Fredoche si on ne prescrit pas des traitements qui n'existent pas contre le COVID.
> 
> Sans dconner tu veux pas arrter d'crire n'importe quoi  longueur de posts ?


Je vois que tu suis bien la conversation

Sans dconner, tu veux pas arrter d'avoir une mmoire de poisson rouge, et retenir ce que je dis d'un post  l'autre ?


L'emballement mdiatique a conduit des personnes a refuser de participer  des tudes, parce qu'elles ne voulaient que l'hydroxychloroquine, _vu  la tl_.Si la mthode avait t suivie ds le dbut, on aurait des rsultats sur l'hydroxychloroquine ds la premire tude.Le retard concerne justement le fait de trouver un traitement.Actuellement, il y a potentiellement un traitement candidat.Je parle gnralement d'un groupe de personne, pas juste de Fredoche en particulier.


Donc rappelle moi qui crit n'importe quoi  longueur de posts ?





> T'as pas des "pairs"  "review" plutt que de venir t'abaisser  venir  rpondre  des gens "qui n'ont pas de cerveau" sur ce forum ?


Le problme est que la btise est contagieuse, et qu'il y a un monde en dehors de nos "labos".

Si on n'intervient pas sur ce terrain, on perd la guerre contre l'obscurantisme. Il n'y a dj qu' voir les dgts.

----------


## David_g

> Et quand on lui fait le reproche d'avoir communiqu, c'est peut-tre parce tait dj  luvre des forces manipulatrices et mal intentionnes quand  la possibilit de traitements simples et peu couteux.
> 
> En attendant il a raison sur plusieurs points et nous explosons les scores de mortalit dans nos pays occidentaux et riches. Et en aucun cas a ne s'est arrang durant les 6 dernires semaines. Et il a t trs important de bloquer tout accs  ce mdicament qu'il a os promouvoir.
> 
> Quand toi et les gens qui semblent penser comme toi continuent  couper les cheveux en 4 sur la seule mthode scientifique valide et l'absence de preuve, les gens crvent par milliers, et uniquement dans les pays les plus riches.


il a raison sur certains points et tort sur d'autres et avec des contradictions. 

La mortalit suprieur dans les pays riche s'expliquent aussi possiblement (je dis possiblement car il faudrait tudier cela) : Pyramide des ges (Raoult l'a d'ailleurs dit rcemment mme si pour ma part, je n'ai pas aim son double jeu communication sur ce point mais au moins le point fut cit), comorbidit nettement plus lev : moins de personne en surpoids, d'hypertension, etc.

C'est assez difficile d'analyser la mortalit en fait, mme  petite chelle : si un hpital sans gros service de ra et super quipe annonce un plus faible taux, est ce d  un produit prescrit ? est ce d au fait de ne pas tre en tension et donc d'avoir la place/temps pour bien soigner les personnes.

C'est des sujets complexes et il ne faut pas l'oublier.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Chloroquine : "Pas le dbut du commencement d'une preuve que c'est efficace" contre le Covid-19*

<<Selon le chef du service de pharmacologie mdicale du CHU de Bordeaux, Mathieu Molimard, aucune des recherches menes sur l'hydroxychloroquine n'a pu prouver son efficacit contre le coronavirus. Il est donc ncessaire de se concentrer sur d'autres molcules, au risque de perdre trop de temps.>>

----------


## Marco46

Un document intressant, outre le bilan sur les tudes passes et en cours concernant le protocole Raoult on y apprend les chiffres de pharmacovigilance sur l'hydroxychloroquine pour la priode 2017-2019, chiffres en provenance de l'ANSM donc parfaitement officiels :

- presque 4 millions de boites prescrites soit quasiment 120 millions de comprims
- environ 300 cas d'effets secondaires dtects
- 2 dcs imputables au traitement.

Mme une dput LREM se met  demander des comptes, a sent le plus grand procs sanitaire de l'histoire franaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les chiffres de pharmacovigilance sur l'hydroxychloroquine pour la priode 2017-2019


Il y a un argument du genre : "ces donnes ne concernent pas le SARS-CoV-2, si a se trouve il y a une synergie ngative entre l'hydroxychloroquine et le SARS-CoV-2, on ne sait pas", et c'est vrai que a peut arriver.
Toutes les infections respiratoires sont diffrentes, l'hydroxychloroquine ne fonctionne pas systmatiquement. Parfois l'tat du patient s'aggrave  cause du traitement.




> a sent le plus grand procs sanitaire de l'histoire franaise.


Au niveau de l'hydroxychloroquine l'tat suit les conseils des scientifiques (mais les docteurs ont quand mme le droit de prescrire de l'azithromycine et de l'hydroxychloroquine, donc a va).
Il y a un lobbyisme puissant contre l'hydroxychloroquine en ce moment. Les mdias essaient de discrditer les tudes qui montrent que le traitement a un effet positif, et le professeur Raoult. (si il n'y avait pas eu de professeur Raoult, des mdecins du monde entier serait quand mme en train de prescrire de l'azithromycine et de l'hydroxychloroquine  leur patients atteint de SARS-CoV-2, si les mdias parlent de lui c'est pour le faire passer pour un charlatan qui essaie de partager sa potion magique)

----------


## Neckara

> Un document intressant, outre le bilan sur les tudes passes et en cours concernant le protocole Raoult on y apprend les chiffres de pharmacovigilance sur l'hydroxychloroquine pour la priode 2017-2019, chiffres en provenance de l'ANSM donc parfaitement officiels :
> 
> - presque 4 millions de boites prescrites soit quasiment 120 millions de comprims
> - environ 300 cas d'effets secondaires dtects
> - 2 dcs imputables au traitement.


Comme toujours on voit que tu suis
Le document a dj t post ici, et on a dj rpondu  cela


Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas ce que le nombre de comprim vient faire ici, vu que ce qui nous intresse, c'est le nombre de patients Pour le reste, je te laisse faire l'effort de chercher dans mes messages prcdents.
EDIT: D'ailleurs je vois que le traitement chronique se fait sur "des mois"/"des annes". Il est donc malhonnte de parler en nombre de botes prescrites. Si je regardes la posologie, une bote dure ~15 jours, i.e.  ~73 botes par ans par personnes. Donc on passe  ~55 000 patients, ce qui est tout de suite moins imposant que "4 millions", et les cas graves sont tout de suite plus significatifs. Sachant qu'on ne parle pas des interactions avec le Coronavirus Mais soit, mais soit. Cela signifie tout de mme que pour certains ges o la mortalit du Coronavirus est trs trs faible, l'hydroxychloroquine peut tre plus dangereux que la maladie. Sachant qu'on ne compte pas aussi certains profils  risques
EDIT2: N'oublions pas aussi les propos d'une des personnes de l'AMS que nous avons vu dans une autre source, disant qu'un nombre trs important de cas ne sont pas reports (~90% ?).

Mais merci encore de nous montrer tout ton srieux dans cette discussion





> Mme une dput LREM se met  demander des comptes, a sent le plus grand procs sanitaire de l'histoire franaise.


 ::roll:: 

Ton lien ne donne pas plus d'information que ce qui a t discut ici, certains arguments ont mme t largement dmonts  plusieurs reprises

Et on voit que la dpute est tout aussi srieuse que toi, vu qu'elle ne s'est pas intresse au processus ayant abouti au dcret concernant l'hydroxychloroquine. Comme d'habitude, on critique sans essayer de comprendre:
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...2_4355770.html
https://factuel.afp.com/non-la-chlor...n-janvier-2020
https://www.franceinter.fr/societe/c...ar-agnes-buzyn

Mais bon, ne ne fait pas boire un ne qui n'a pas soif.

----------


## Marco46

> Comme toujours on voit que tu suis
> Le document a dj t post ici, et on a dj rpondu  cela


Je suis confin avec mes 2 gosses et ma belle-mre depuis presque 2 mois, a fait quelques jours  peine que ma femme est de retour parmi nous, j'ai bien autre chose  foutre que de lire dans le dtail chaque tron que tu dposes sur ce forum ...

----------


## Marco46

> Et on voit que la dpute est tout aussi srieuse que toi, vu qu'elle ne s'est pas intresse au processus ayant abouti au dcret concernant l'hydroxychloroquine. Comme d'habitude, on critique sans essayer de comprendre:
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...2_4355770.html
> https://factuel.afp.com/non-la-chlor...n-janvier-2020
> https://www.franceinter.fr/societe/c...ar-agnes-buzyn
> 
> Mais bon, ne ne fait pas boire un ne qui n'a pas soif.


Les liens que tu donnes font rfrences  la dcision de la Buzyn de placer le plaquenil et autre sur la liste des substances vnneuses. Les mdecins libraux s'insurgent contre le dcret de Verran du 23 mars qui interdit aux pharmaciens de dlivrer les prescriptions donnes par les mdecins libraux au niveau de ces mdicaments soit disant pour prserver les stocks au lieu de passer commande  Sanofi.

*RIEN*  voir.

----------


## Neckara

> Je suis confin avec mes 2 gosses et ma belle-mre depuis presque 2 mois, a fait quelques jours  peine que ma femme est de retour parmi nous, j'ai bien autre chose  foutre que de lire dans le dtail chaque tron que tu dposes sur ce forum ...


C'est bien, c'est bien on se fait chier  te rpondre, et tu ne prends mme pas la peine de lire nos rponses


Tu m'tonnes qu'on avait l'impression que tu bitais rien  rien puis que tu rptais des choses en boucle qu'on avait dj dmonte En gros tu ne lis et n'entend que ce qui t'arrange en fait.





> Les liens que tu donnes font rfrences  la dcision de la Buzyn de placer le plaquenil et autre sur la liste des substances vnneuses. Les mdecins libraux s'insurgent contre le dcret de Verran du 23 mars qui interdit aux pharmaciens de dlivrer les prescriptions donnes par les mdecins libraux au niveau de ces mdicaments soit disant pour prserver les stocks au lieu de passer commande  Sanofi.
> 
> *RIEN*  voir.


 ::roll:: 


Tu vas te sentir trs con dans quelques instants


Le dcret du 26 mars (et non du 23 mars) *autorise* la prescription du Plaquenil. Le texte que je t'ai montr est ce qui a *interdit* la "vente" de Plaquenil (pour traiter le COVID-19). Le fait est que le mdicament tombe sous le coup de l'article L5121-8. Ds lors le dcret du 26 mars fait une *drogation* afin que le mdicament puisse tre prescrit pour le COVID-19.



> *Par drogation  l'article L. 5121-8* du  code de la sant publique, l'hydroxychloroquine et l'association  lopinavir/ ritonavir peuvent tre prescrits, dispenss et administrs  sous la responsabilit d'un mdecin aux patients atteints par le  covid-19, dans les tablissements de sant qui les prennent en charge,  ainsi que, pour la poursuite de leur traitement si leur tat le permet  et sur autorisation du prescripteur initial,  domicile.
> []


Je vois donc que tu n'as pas lu le dcret tu critiques un dcret mais ne prend mme pas le temps d'aller le lire


J'espre pour toi que tu te sens trs con  cet instant.

----------


## David_g

Assez intressant :
- https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2286-9
- https://www.biorxiv.org/content/bior...e=articleShare
- https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...74761320301813

----------


## Marco46

> J'espre pour toi que tu te sens trs con  cet instant.


C'est trs exactement ce qu'on explique depuis le dbut et ce que je viens de rexpliquer, les pharmacies n'ont plus le droit de fournir le plaquenil, seuls les hpitaux peuvent le faire ce qui revient  interdire aux mdecins libraux de prescrire comme ils l'entendent ce qui est trs prcisment ce contre quoi ils gueulent.

Les articles que tu as link dans ton post prcdent ne parlent absolument pas de a, ils parlent de l'action de *Buzyn en janvier*, pas de celle de *Verran en mars*.

C'est qui le gros demeur qui lit en diagonale ?

----------


## Neckara

::ptdr::  Et encore une fois t'as absolument rien bit
Ce n'est pas faute de t'avoir mis les liens pour que tu puisses lire le dcret dans son intgralit.




> La spcialit pharmaceutique PLAQUENIL , *dans le respect des  indications de son autorisation de mise sur le march*, et les  prparations  base d'hydroxychloroquine *ne peuvent tre dispenses par  les pharmacies d'officine que* dans le cadre d'une prescription initiale  manant exclusivement de spcialistes en rhumatologie, mdecine interne,  dermatologie, nphrologie, neurologie ou pdiatrie ou dans le cadre  d'un renouvellement de prescription manant de tout mdecin.


Pour rappel:



> *******Par drogation  l'article L. 5121-8 du  code de la sant publique*, l'hydroxychloroquine et l'association  lopinavir/ ritonavir *peuvent tre prescrits***, dispenss et administrs  sous la responsabilit d'un mdecin aux patients atteints par le  covid-19, dans les tablissements de sant qui les prennent en charge,  ainsi que, pour la poursuite de leur traitement si leur tat le permet  et sur autorisation du prescripteur initial,  domicile.



Ce dcret *AUTORISE***, il n'interdit pas (dans le cadre de la lutte contre le COVID-19 car c'est bien de cela dont on parle). C'est le dcret de janvier qui interdit.

On se demande vraiment qui est le gros demeur ici  ::ptdr:: 

J'espre que c'est assez gros pour que tu puisses comprendre

----------


## Marco46

dispenss et administrs sous la responsabilit d'un mdecin aux patients atteints par le covid-19, dans les tablissements de sant qui les prennent en charge

Ce qui restreint de fait aux hpitaux .........................

----------


## Neckara

Oui, mais cela est une *autorisation*.

Avant: tu ne peux pas prescrire.
Aprs: tu peux prescrire dans les tablissements de sant qui les prends en charge.


Le discours que tu tenais tait donc bel et bien _faux_.

----------


## Neckara

EDIT: et pour pinailler, c'est en ralit doublement faux car:
tous les tablissements de sants prenant en charge des patients COVID-19 peuvent prescrire, pas que les hpitaux ;et cela concerne la prescription initiale.

----------


## Mingolito

Il apparat que beaucoup de victimes du corona sont soit dj malade, soit obses, soit en dficience de vitamines, et souvent dans des zones pollues, et le plus souvent une combinaison de tout ces facteurs.
Sauf exception des personnes trs ges et donc dj fragilises, une personne non obse, en bonne sant, qui n'a pas de carence en vitamines, et qui ne vie pas en zone pollue  mathmatiquement toutes les chances de ne pas tre affect mortellement par la maladie.
Les pays les plus affects en pourcentages de morts sont ceux qui ont soit une population trs ges (Italie, etc), beaucoup dobses (UK, USA, ...), qui sont pollus (zones industrielles ou grande villes), et qui sont victimes de la malbouffe (produits ultra-transforms/sodas et carence en vitamines).


Un exemple : 

<< *La vitamine D semble puissante, sous-utilise pour le COVID-19*
Les premires donnes justifient l'largissement urgent des tests et leur utilisation gnralise jusqu' ce moment

La vitamine D est sre, bon march et largement disponible, mais les carences sont courantes et bien connues pour tre un problme de sant rpandu, y compris l'aggravation des risques viraux et pulmonaires. Elle a t considre comme pouvant tre utile contre le COVID-19, mais des donnes rcentes suggrent que le bnfice pourrait tre trs important. Peut-tre aussi important et facile que les masques faciaux ? Aussi efficace que le remdesivir ? Les experts demandent instamment que l'on dispose de plus de donnes et que l'on puisse ventuellement en gnraliser l'utilisation. Je rsume les donnes pour sensibiliser le public et les dcideurs politiques au cas o cela pourrait sauver des vies ou acclrer la fin de la crise. Lire : http://agingbiotech.info/vitamindcovid19/ >>


Donc oui le Corona est certes une vrai saloperie mais en mme temps cette maladie rvle les faiblesses de notre socit actuelle : Pollution, obsit, nourriture malsaine, carences en vitamines, manque d'exercices, etc.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche:: * L'hydroxychloroquine ne parvient pas  aider les patients atteints de coronavirus, le rsultat de la plus grande tude sur le mdicament  ce jour*

Source : Massachusetts Medical Society 

<<*Conclusions*
Dans cette tude d'observation portant sur des patients atteints de Covid-19 qui avaient t admis  l'hpital, l'administration d'hydroxychloroquine n'a t associe ni  une forte diminution ni  une augmentation du risque du point final composite de l'intubation ou du dcs.>>

----------


## foetus

> Donc oui le Corona est certes une vrai saloperie mais en mme temps cette maladie rvle les faiblesses de notre socit actuelle : Pollution, obsit, nourriture malsaine, carences en vitamines, manque d'exercices, etc.


Surtout, ces faiblesses  ::zoubi::  :
exil des centres des grandes villes (obligation d'avoir 1 moyen de locomotion ou subir les transports en commun) ou alors petit appartementcoups de pression - obligation de prendre les RTTs/ congs pays, perte du chmage partiel, ...vie  crdit ( moins de l'viter) - obliger de se plier aux ordres des socits/ politiques  cause des traitesmallabilit des travailleurs - on parle de tltravail, de 2/8, ...chec des politiques - politique de dsindustrialisation, politique tourne vers le tourisme (Paris va peut-tre devenir 1 muse  ciel ouvert), chec des politiques urbaines (transport, loyers, cologie - villes agrable  vivre) qui engouffrent 1 pognon fou, chec de la politique europenne base sur les lobbys et des seuils  ne pas dpasser/  rembourser.





> * L'hydroxychloroquine ne parvient pas  aider les patients atteints de coronavirus, le rsultat de la plus grande tude sur le mdicament  ce jour*


 ::langue2::  encore 1 tude qui confirme que la hydroxychloroquine seule et en milieu de maladie (aprs les symptmes) ne sert  rien. L'article parle d'attendre les rsultats pour la prise de hydroxychloroquine en prvention.

----------


## David_g

Les dernires statistiques semblent montrer que le facteur principal c'est l'ge (le reste n'tant qu'aggravant).

Sinon deux news pas terrible (je dvie du sujet thorique du thread).

Core : il y a eu un cas en boite de nuit (gay) et vu l'homophobie en Core, ils ont du mal  ce que les gens aillent se faire tester (il en reste pas mal qui ne sont pas venus). Cela provoque pas mal d'inquitude sur un possible confinement de Seoul.

Allemagne  : la progression est reparti  la hausse avec un R estim  1.1 l donc problmatique.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme c est que tant que les gens ne se sont pas tous fait touch... a va tre compliqu et a va repartir rapidement.

A partir de moins de 10 cas en France en janvier... il y en avait des centaine de milliers d officiel 3 mois plus tard...

Je dis bien officiel parce que y a pas mal de malades non tests parce que les symptmes sont benins... qui ne font pas parti des stats.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je dis bien officiel parce que y a pas mal de malades non tests parce que les symptmes sont benins... qui ne font pas parti des stats.


Sans compter les morts chez eux que personne n'a identifi non plus. Qu'on loupe beaucoup de cas bnins, mais aussi quelques cas graves, sans savoir combien, a fausse les statistiques - et on ne sait mme pas dans quel sens.

----------


## Mingolito

a y est on a trouv *le remde au Covid-19, le Cannabis* : Cannabis shows promise blocking coronavirus infection  ::ccool:: 

Le Professeur Raoult peut aller se rhabiller avec sa chloroquine  ::ptdr:: 

Reste plus  Macron qu' dconfiner le Cannabis, une bonne chose de faite, et on peu mme le produire en France plutt que de l'importer  grand frais, merci le Covid-19  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46



----------


## Neckara

Vous tes un ne. Encore plus que cette journaliste incomptente, parce que vous avez dj eu toutes nos remarques sur ce forum.


Qu'ils n'aient recueilli la signature que de 1 200 mdecins et s'en servir comme appel  la popularit et  l'autorit est une grosse connerie. Des mdecins, on en a 103 077 en France en 2005. Et pour rappel, tu as aussi des mdecins pour soutenir des conneries comme l'homopathie

Comme je l'ai dit, les mdecins n'ont pas t interdit de prescrire mi-mars, mais en janvier. Le dcret de mi-mars *autorise* certains mdecins  prescrire. Celui de janvier interdisait tout mdecins de prescrire pour le COVID. Mais a, mme en te foutant les textes sous les yeux, t'es mme pas foutu d'intgrer a

Quant au serment d'Hypocrate, il n'a jamais dit que les mdecins devaient jouer  la roulette russe avec la vie de leur patients. Comme je l'ai montr, l'hydroxychloroquine, *seule*, peut se rvler plus mortelle que le COVID pour les tranches d'ges jeunes. Couple avec le second mdicament et une maladie comme de COVID, la mortalit est plus importante.

Comme je l'ai dj dit prescrire en prvention est une grosse connerie vous arrivez pas  intgrer que sur des prescriptions massives, le risque de formations de souches rsistantes n'est pas ngligeable, et ainsi si le traitement tait rellement efficace, on s'en priverait donc au long terme



Quant au court reportage trs malhonnte, il dit que des pays soutiennent l'hydroxychloroquine comme appel  la popularit, en se gardant bien de dire que d'autres l'ont interdit aprs l'avoir essay Il se garde bien aussi d'voquer diffrentes tudes qui montrent linefficacit du traitement.

Le reportage se garde bien aussi d'voquer les autres pistes mdicamenteuses. Et contribue criminellement au rejet des autres mdicaments, ce qui au long terme va tuer.

Les commentaires ont t dsactivs, de mme que les votes, cela montre une thique minable de la part d'un mdia.
Ces mme journalistes, pays, forms, mme pas foutu de mettre la source pour l'tude rtrospective, mais quel foutage de gueule ! Mme des petits Youtuber en sont capables, mais pas eux ?

En recherchant, et sans aller plus loin, moi je trouve 2 tudes rtrospectives qui disent l'inverse :
https://bibliovid.org/clinical-outco...covid-19-a-302
https://www.egora.fr/actus-medicales...oxychloroquine
Comme quoi ces "journalistes" n'ont pas t foutu de faire quelques recherches avant de faire leur reportage.

Bon la vritable source est celle-ci : https://stopcovid19.today/2020/04/30...s-differentes/


C'est pour cela que je ne regarde plus les mdias, ils sont puants d'incomptences.



Aller question  1 000 points le "dlai de rsolution des symptmes", cens tre plus court pour votre mdicament miracle, il est calcul  partir de quand ?

Je sais pas vous, mais moi mon petit doigt me dit que c'est  partir de la prise du mdicament. Sachant que le COVID guri assez rapidement tout seul, si tel est le cas, il aurait suffit que les patients aient pris l'hydroxychloroquine plus tard que les autres pour expliquer ce dlai de rsolution plus court

----------


## Marco46

> Comme je l'ai dit, les mdecins n'ont pas t interdit de prescrire mi-mars, mais en janvier. Le dcret de mi-mars *autorise* certains mdecins  prescrire. Celui de janvier interdisait tout mdecins de prescrire pour le COVID. Mais a, mme en te foutant les textes sous les yeux, t'es mme pas foutu d'intgrer a


Tu viens encore la ramener avec a malgr la fesse cul nul tout rouge que je t'ai mise ?

Je vais te mettre en gras et souligner les parties les plus importantes pour que ton petit cerveau de docteur sectaire arrive  faire les connexions.

*L'tat initial* de cette histoire c'est que *le plaquenil est en vente libre*. Il n'y a *pas besoin d'une prescription pour le retirer en pharmacie* mme si en pratique les pharmaciens en demandent une.

*Le dcret de janvier n'interdit pas la prescription il force la prescription*, en plaant le plaquenil sur la liste des substances vnneuses tu dois avoir une ordonnance d'un mdecin pour retirer une boite. *A ce stade la mdecine librale peut tout  fait prescrire* le plaquenil.

*Le dcret de mi-mars autorise la prescription aux seuls hpitaux*, *il interdit donc ipso facto la prescription par les mdecins libraux* et c'est bien de a qu'ils se plaignent.

Pour ce qui est de la dangerosit, on t'a dj dmontr par A + B que ce mdicament est prescrit de manire massive depuis un demi-sicle et qu'il n'a entrain que trs trs peu de complications. L'aspirine est tout aussi dangereuse mal prescrite. Raconter n'importe quoi  rptition ne transformera pas tes lucubrations en vrits pour autant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Professeur Raoult peut aller se rhabiller avec sa chloroquine


Alors dj l'hydroxychloroquine tait utilis en prvention du SARS-CoV-2 en Chine avant que l'pidmie n'arrive en France. Ce mdicament a t test car il a souvent un effet positif pour lutter contre les infections pulmonaires.
Le protocole de Raoult est bas l dessus, mais il a ajoute un antibiotique. Si le professeur Raoult n'existait pas, partout dans le monde des docteurs prescriraient quand mme de l'hydroxychloroquine en prvention.

J'ai entendu Philippe Douste-Blazy parler d'une statistique intressante, c'est qu'il y eu trs peu de cas de SARS-CoV-2 chez les personnes qui prennent de l'hydroxychloroquine toute l'anne pour traiter une autre maladie (VIH, lupus, polyarthrite rhumatode).
a fait baisser la charge virale donc en tout dbut de maladie a peut tre trs efficace.

Est-ce que les gouvernements n'en auraient pas trop fait ?
Si a se trouve avec le recul on va se rendre compte que le SARS-CoV-2 n'tait pas si mchant que a.
En Sude il n'y a pas de confinement strict et ce n'est pas l'apocalypse...

----------


## Neckara

> Tu viens encore la ramener avec a malgr la fesse cul nul tout rouge que je t'ai mise ?


Tu vis dans ton propre monde mon vieux, c'est inquitant.





> *Le dcret de janvier n'interdit pas la prescription il force la prescription*, en plaant le plaquenil sur la liste des substances vnneuses tu dois avoir une ordonnance d'un mdecin pour retirer une boite. *A ce stade la mdecine librale peut tout  fait prescrire* le plaquenil.


*ET UNIQUEMENT DANS LE CADRE DE SON AUTORISATION DE MISE EN VENTE SUR LE MARCH !*


C'est pour cela qu'il y a eu besoin de celui de mi-mars pour *DROGER !*






> *Le dcret de mi-mars autorise la prescription aux seuls hpitaux*, *il interdit donc ipso facto la prescription par les mdecins libraux* et c'est bien de a qu'ils se plaignent.


Non.

De fait, c'est le dcret de janvier qui a interdit la prescription pour le COVID, d'o la ncessit d'un second dcret pour justement autoriser. Le fait qu'il n'autorise pas, ne signifie pas qu'il interdise. Le Droit doit explicitement interdire, ce qui a t fait dans le dcret de janvier.





> Pour ce qui est de la dangerosit, on t'a dj dmontr par A + B que ce mdicament est prescrit de manire massive depuis un demi-sicle et qu'il n'a entrain que trs trs peu de complications. L'aspirine est tout aussi dangereuse mal prescrite. Raconter n'importe quoi  rptition ne transformera pas tes lucubrations en vrits pour autant.


Mon pauvre, tu es en plein dlire.

*JE* t'ai montr par A+B que tu disais des conneries.

Quand tu ramnes au nombre de patients (et non au nombre de botes vendues ce qui est malhonnte), tu as un taux d'effets secondaires non-ngligeables suprieures  la mortalit lie au COVID pour les populations jeunes sachant qu'on considre avoir en moyenne ~90% d'effets secondaires non-rapports ce que je ne prends mme pas en compte (cf un des liens perdu dans nos changes).



Dingue de voir une dissonance cognitive aller jusqu' l'absurde. C'est une folie dlirante.

----------


## el_slapper

Messieurs, je vous rappelle que les tudes pour sont exactement aussi bidonnes que les tudes contre, ni plus ni moins (c'est--dire totalement).

Partant de l, on peu faire de la mdecine alatoire, ou on peut regarder les rsultats de Besanon et de Zurich (hlas pas en nombre suffisant pour en tirer des conclusion), et essayer sur des chantillons plus reprsentatifs les anti-coagulants.

----------


## Neckara

> Messieurs, je vous rappelle que les tudes pour sont exactement aussi bidonnes que les tudes contre, ni plus ni moins (c'est--dire totalement).


Pour resituer, j'ai donn le lien vers ces tudes pour montrer que la journaliste n'a pas fait son travail, vu qu'elle ne parle que de ce qui l'arrange et passe sous silence le reste.

Comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas all plus loin.


Aprs, une vido que je suis en train de regarder sur l'intrt des essais cliniques, qui prsente 7 histoires o les essais cliniques ont dmontrs leur utilit :

----------


## el_slapper

Aprs, sur le fonds du sujet, je suis quand mme d'accord avec toi : prendre de la chloroquine en prventif, c'est juste de la clownerie. Raoult lui-mme prcise dans son protocole que bien choisir le moment ou on dbute le traitement est critique pour le succs de l'opration. C'est l dessus que toutes les tudes "contre" ont pch, d'ailleurs, mmes celles par ailleurs srieuses. Si le protocole te dit "commence au point P des symptmes, ni avant, ni aprs" et que tu commences plus tt ou plus tard, tu peux avoir toutes les garanties scientifiques derrire toi, tu n'a toujours pas dmontr que le protocole Raoult ne fonctionnait pas. Bon, Personne n'a non plus prouv qu'il fonctionne, hein...

Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que tu te focalise sur la perfection scientifique des tudes, mais si ce qui est test n'est pas pertinent, cette perfection n'a aucun sens.

Mais ce n'est pas le point central. Le point central, c'est qu'on a des millions de dcrbrs qui fonctionnent en mode pense magique, et qui sont infoutus de comprendre les subtilits du protocole Raoult. Et qui prennent de la chloroquine en prventif. J'ai des raisons de pense que ce n'est pas si dvastateur que tu le dcris...mais je ne vois aucune raison de penser que a apporte quoi que ce soit de positif, alors mme que le ngatif est possible. Donc pourquoi faire?

Moi, si je suis hospitalis, je demande des anti-coagulants. Ca manque hlas de preuves aussi,mais a a l'immense avantage de ne pas entrer dans des guguerres de religion. Aprs, si ils me foutent de la chloroquine au point P, eh bien soit, je ferais partie des cobayes.

----------


## Neckara

> Aprs, sur le fonds du sujet, je suis quand mme d'accord avec toi : prendre de la chloroquine en prventif, c'est juste de la clownerie. Raoult lui-mme prcise dans son protocole que bien choisir le moment ou on dbute le traitement est critique pour le succs de l'opration.


Pour tre honnte, il a aussi chang plusieurs fois son discours au cours du temps.

Son protocole n'est pas non plus bien clair car ses propos ne collent pas toujours avec les tudes qu'il a ralis.
C'est un petit peu le jeu, on sort une tude, il va dire, ah non mais il faut ceci et cela, en rajoutant des lments ad hoc.

Jusqu' ce qu'on ne teste pas dans les conditions exactes qu'il cite, parce qu'on a autre chose  foutre, et l il pourra clamer sa victoire "on m'a pas prouver tort".


Dj, qu'il sorte une tude digne de ce nom et on en reparlera j'ai envie de dire.




> Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que tu te focalise sur la perfection scientifique des tudes, mais si ce qui est test n'est pas pertinent, cette perfection n'a aucun sens.


Disons que le but est de trouver un traitement, et que pour le moment on s'en fout des traitements prventifs (c'est pas la priorit), ce qu'on veut c'est grer les cas graves pour viter de surcharger les hpitaux.


Aprs, si tu changes ton discours quand cela t'arranges, ton "adversaire" ne pourra jamais te contre-dire car tout ce qu'il fera se retrouvera non-pertinent ds que tu changeras ton discours. Et dans ce contexte l, on a d'autres choses  foutre que de jouer  ce jeu l.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Disons que le but est de trouver un traitement, et que pour le moment on s'en fout des traitements prventifs (c'est pas la priorit), ce qu'on veut c'est grer les cas graves pour viter de surcharger les hpitaux.


Ben, si un traitement prventif fonctionne, il empchera d'engorger les hpitaux. Le truc, c'est que la chloroquine en prventif, personne ne connaissant le sujet ne pense que a peut marcher, et on a pas l'ombre d'une mesure permettant de penser qu'ils ont tort. Donc il n'y a ni thorie digne de ce nom, ni la moindre tude - mme bidonne - permettant de penser que la chloroquine _en prventif_ a le moindre effet positif. Il n'y a gure que la panique derrire tout a. Les gens ont peur, et se raccrochent  n'importe quoi. La chloroquine en curatif, a reste  vrifier. Et j'ai de gros doutes - notamment sur le fait qu'on aie un jour une tude qui clot dfinitivement le sujet, dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Ce mdoc est dsormais tellement entr dans les structures motionnelles des gens qu'on aura jamais d'tude honnte et dpassionne  son sujet.




> Aprs, si tu changes ton discours quand cela t'arranges, ton "adversaire" ne pourra jamais te contre-dire car tout ce qu'il fera se retrouvera non-pertinent ds que tu changeras ton discours. Et dans ce contexte l, on a d'autres choses  foutre que de jouer  ce jeu l.


(ta remarque concerne aussi les antis, hein...mais a ne rend pas les pro plus crdibles pour autant)

Do ma prfrence pour les anti-coagulants si je me retrouve concern. C'est moins lgant (on traite le symptme et non pas la cause), mais personne n'a menac quiconque de procs  ce sujet. Je n'ai pas de preuves formelles, mais  choisir (et  connaitre un peu la manire dont cette saloperie fait ces dgts), quitte  jouer, je prfre jouer cette carte l.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  NEW *hydroxychloroquine* or chloroquine study with 96,032 coronavirus patients from 671 hospitals across six continents (!!!) finds exactly what everyone should expect by now: - no benefit - cardiac toxicity - decreased in-hospital survival  ::aie:: 

 ::fleche::  In Search of Preventative Strategies: Novel Anti-Inflammatory High-CBD *Cannabis* Sativa Extracts Modulate ACE2 Expression in COVID-19 Gateway Tissues  ::ccool::

----------


## benjani13

> Les gens ont peur, et se raccrochent  n'importe quoi. La chloroquine en curatif, a reste  vrifier. Et j'ai de gros doutes - notamment sur le fait qu'on aie un jour une tude qui clot dfinitivement le sujet, dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Ce mdoc est dsormais tellement entr dans les structures motionnelles des gens qu'on aura jamais d'tude honnte et dpassionne  son sujet.


Il faut que tu arrtes avec tes affirmations comme quoi toutes les tudes sont bidonnes, je ne vois mme pas ce qui te permet d'affirmer a (tu as des preuves pour l'tayer?). Non, certaines sont bien faites, d'autres sont mal foutus (volontairement ou non), toutes ont des biais (plot twist: une tude sans aucun biais a n'existe pas, il faut en revanche les reconnaitre et savoir les limiter au maximum pour porter une conclusion juste et mesure). Ce sont les dbats ensuite qui ne seront jamais honnte et dpassionns.

Le problme est qu'une tude seule ne permet pas d'tre brandie comme le tmoignage de la vrit. C'est un ensemble d'tude, qui,  force de reproduire des rsultats quivalents,  force de rduire les biais des tudes prcdents, permet d'arriver  un consensus. Tu fait toi mme lerreur de parler d'"une tude qui clot dfinitivement le sujet". Cela n'arrivera pas, ce n'est pas comme a que marche la recherche. Et mme une fois un consensus tabli, le sujet n'est jamais clot. Si quelqu'un apporte des preuves solides dmontrant que finalement a marche, les recherches recommenceront  se multiplier et le consensus sera modifie en consquence (en fonction de la solidit du consensus compar  la solidit des preuves apports). Et je parle bien de preuves solides, suites  des recherches. Il ne suffit pas de postuler des explications ad hocs comme le font certains ("non mais en fait a marche mais si on l'associe  tel mdoc", "non mais l'association marche en fait mais si on le prend  tel moment de la maladie"), il faut le prouver. On a le droit d'avoir une certaine confiance dans une hypothse, de le pressentir, que a prenne au tripe, a n'en fera jamais une vrit.

Pour conclure, et je te rejoins l dessus, le dbat lui ne sera jamais clos car l'engagement motionnel est beaucoup trop fort. Je reprend une phrase que je viens de lire sur twitter : *Est-ce qu'une tude scientifique pourra faire changer d'avis un type qui s'est fait tatou le visage de Raoult sur le biceps?*

----------


## David_g

J'en peux plus de Douste-Blazy.... mais d'une force..
Mais l en plus, en tant mdecin, ancien ministre : c'est honteux de ne pas savoir lire l'anglais ou une tude...
Le mec qui passe sur toutes les Tls alors mme qu'ils confond le rsultat avec la situation d'origine c'est fou.... et y'a pas un journaliste qui le conteste..

Que le premier se fasse avoir, je peux le comprendre. il a pas forcment lu l'tude et a les chiffres en tte etc. Mais les suivants boudiou... ...

Note : On peut dbattre de l'tude etc hein mais prsenter des chiffres aussi faux a mexaspre. Et en plus je ne suis pas sur qu'il le fasse exprs (je crois vraiment qu'il est fichtrement prim depuis longtemps), je pense qu'il a chop une phrase par un mec lambda qui a sorti cela et hop il le rpte et l'amplifie.


Edit : 
En fait, il vient de se rtracter sur twitter (logique) 
https://twitter.com/pdousteblazy/sta...71473323945984

----------


## Mingolito

*Sgolne Royal supprime tous ses tweets lis  la chloroquine, dsormais sur la sellette*



<< *Alors que l'utilisation de la chloroquine pour soigner le coronavirus a t remise en cause dans une vaste tude mdicale, Sgolne Royal a discrtement supprim ses tweets dans lequel elle demandait que le gouvernement autorise ce traitement au plus vite*.




Depuis que le coronavirus a fait son apparition dans le monde, le professeur Didier Raoult qui exerce  l'IHU de Marseille conseille l'utilisation de la chloroquine pour soigner les malades atteints par le virus. Un traitement qui a finalement t autoris par dcret, aprs de nombreux dbats. Des dbats qui sont repartis de plus belle vendredi 22 mai avec la parution d'une large tude dans The Lancet dmontrant l'inefficacit de la chloroquine. Trs rapidement, le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran a saisi le Haut conseil de la sant publique pour demander une "rvision des rgles drogatoires de prescription" au sujet de l'hydroxychloroquine.

De son ct Sgolne Royal a, dans la foule, effac deux tweets qui dfendaient l'utilisation de la chloroquine ou qui soutenaient le professeur Didier Raoult, a constat le compte Twitter Fallait pas Supprimer. Jusqu'ici, l'ex-ambassadrice des ples avait sembl prendre fait et cause pour le mdecin marseillais et son traitement, qui divisent l'un comme l'autre. Dsormais, une recherche sur l'ensemble de ses tweets montre qu'elle n'voque plus du tout la chloroquine ou le professeur Raoult.


*"Des spcialistes incontestables"*

Sur le premier message effac, l'ex-compagne de Franois Hollande poussait un coup de gueule contre le gouvernement qui prenait du temps  autoriser  grande chelle l'utilisation de la chloroquine. "C'est urgent. Pourquoi encore toutes ces hsitations bureaucratiques incomprhensibles ?! Appliquons : 1. le principe de prcaution. 2. le principe de l'utilisation de la meilleure solution connue confirme par des spcialistes incontestables," gazouillait-elle. Source >>


_Image d'illustration d'une oeuvre cinmatographique n'ayant aucun rapport, quoi que..._

----------


## benjani13



----------


## Lachouette0412

> C'est un cas particulier, ce n'est parce que a a fonctionn sur lui que a fonctionne  chaque fois, si a se trouve l'effet placebo a suffit, ou si il n'avait rien pris son tat ce serait amliorer spontanment sans rien faire de particulier.
> Mais n'empche que l'azithromycine semble avoir eu un effet positif sur plein de gens. Apparemment les mdecins prescrivent tous des antibiotiques de ce genre.
> 
> Dans la vido il y a un mdecin qui dit qu'un traitement contre la gale a fonctionn sur des vieux.
> Il y a un mdecin qui a fait une exprience en donnant du *stromectol*  des patients de maisons de retraite et ils ont guris. Les mdecins testent plein de choses en ce moment.



Trs intressant en effet cette vido, merci du partage !

----------


## el_slapper

> Il faut que tu arrtes avec tes affirmations comme quoi toutes les tudes sont bidonnes, je ne vois mme pas ce qui te permet d'affirmer a (tu as des preuves pour l'tayer?).


Tiens, mme la mga-tude l dessus passe soigneusement sous silence le fait que la chloroquine est un mdicament dont les contre-indications sont connues, dont les interactions (notamment avec des mdocs utiliss couramment en ra) sont nombreuses et dangereuses, et ne fait pas le point sur la possibilit que dans la panique, les mdecins prescripteurs aient pu louper ce genre de choses.




> _Est-ce qu'une tude scientifique pourra faire changer d'avis un type qui s'est fait tatou le visage de Raoult sur le biceps?_[/B]


On est d'accord sur la conclusion, finalement. De toutes faons, si a marchait de manire _massive et totale_, a se saurait. Or l, on est dans des pouillmes de pour cent de possible amlioration. Pas grand intrt - mme si a n'est pas totalement bidon (ce qui est bien possible, hein).

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Le cannabis est plus efficace pour prvenir et traiter la COVID-19 que l'hydroxychloroquine*

Je propose donc de lgaliser la vente de cannabis pour tous, et de le faire rembourser par la scurit sociale  ::lun:: 

Accessoirement, faire condamner Raoult pour escroquerie et empoisonnement.


 ::dehors::

----------


## Marco46

> Accessoirement, faire condamner Raoult pour escroquerie et empoisonnement.


Tu as des informations  propos de gens empoisonns  l'IHU de Marseille ?

----------


## Mingolito

<<*Mediapart a rvl jeudi 23 avril que le traitement de la chloroquine sur des patients atteints du Covid-19 serait li  au moins 83 cas de troubles cardiaques graves et plusieurs dcs.*>>

C'est de sa faute. Il y a bien eu des morts dans son service , mais ces morts ont ts comme par magie "retir de l'tude" par l'escroc Raoult.

Prescrire un poison sans une tude pralable est une faute professionnelle, il est donc coupable. Il devrait tre non seulement vir, interdit de l'exercice de la mdecine  vie, et mis en examen pour meurtre.

Mdiapart a publi une enqute qui monte que c'est un infme escroc :  il a reu des millions de big pharma pour publier des tudes bidons, il a menac les laborantins de les virer sauf s'ils faussent les tudes pour valider ses thories foireuses. L'arnaque est classique : recevoir des centaines de millions, en dtourner une partie  titre perso (sa compta est  volontairement obscure), et publier une tude foireuse qui tablit qu'un poison guri quelque chose (exemple les statines).
Donc il a fait pour la chloroquine exactement ce qu'il fait depuis des annes, produire des tudes fausses pour empoisonner les gens, et devenir riche par la mme occasion.
Dernier exploit en date son livre : "Comment j'ai sauv le monde du coronavirus en tuant les gens proprement grce  des crises cardiaques".  ::ptdr:: 

Bref c'est un monstre.

----------


## Marco46

> Prescrire un poison sans une tude pralable est une faute professionnelle, il est donc coupable. Il devrait tre non seulement vir, interdit de l'exercice de la mdecine  vie, et mis en examen pour meurtre.


A une lettre prs ton pseudo te va comme un gant.

----------


## Mingolito

Merci pour cette contribution indispensable  ::ptdr:: 

Tu devrais lire les articles de Mdiapart au lieu de faire des HS (agression personnelle ?  ) : 
 ::fleche::  *Chloroquine: pourquoi le pass de Didier Raoult joue contre lui* ( sans paywall ) .
 ::fleche::  *Communication scientifique: les leons de laffaire Raoult*


*Extraits :* 

<< Si l'unit du Pr. Raoult a t  l'origine de plus de 2 000 publications entre 2011 et 2016, seules 4% d'entre elles l'taient dans des revues de haut impact international
(...)
Par ailleurs, "le manque d'expertise dans des domaines clefs", en particulier "en pidmiologie", entraine des essais cliniques mal conduits et des tudes biostatistiques approximatives.
(...)
la cration d'un journal New microbes and new infections "qui sert  publier des articles refuss par les autres revues, est quelque peu dsespre". Ils relvent que ce journal est juge et partie, puisque plusieurs chercheurs du laboratoire font partie du comit ditorial dirig par le Pr. Michel Drancourt, lui-mme  la tte de l'unit Mephi et bras droit de Didier Raoult.
(...)
Sur sept tmoignages crits reus, deux rvlent et regrettent *les rsultats volontairement biaiss de leurs tudes*. Un ingnieur fait ainsi part d'une "*falsification de rsultats d'exprience*  la demande d'un chercheur" et un autre "met en cause la rigueur scientifique lors de l'obtention de certains rsultats"
(...)
Le problme, selon lui, est qu'"il n'admet pas la discussion" : "*On fonctionne  l'envers. Il a une ide et on fait des manips pour prouver qu'il a raison*."
(...)
"Au moindre dsaccord, Didier Raoult disait :"vous n'tes pas l pour penser, c'est moi qui pense"
(...)
Yen a plein d'autres, c'est un festival. >>

*Comment le professeur Raoult a fauss ses tudes*
*Par exemple en incluant dans son tude une trs grande majorit de femmes, alors qu'on sait que la mortalit au corona est bien plus basse chez les femmes, 
et en ayant retir de l'tude des hommes  risque, hommes qui sont morts, dans son service, mais hors de l'tude.*







Aujourdhui cela ne fait plus dbat, il est admis au niveau international que Raoult est un escroc.
Tous les abrutis ignares et incomptents qui l'ont soutenu se ddisent les uns aprs les autres, et ils essaient (vainement)  d'effacer toutes traces de leur soutien pass.

Ah si, il lui reste un soutien : Donald Trump, une rfrence mdicale ! Le mme qui a conseill de se faire des injections d'eau de javel pour combattre le corona  ::ptdr:: 

 ::fleche::  *Chloroquine et coronavirus : l'OMS suspend ses essais cliniques*

<< L'Organisation mondiale de la sant a annonc suspendre "temporairement" ses essais cliniques avec l'hydroxychloroquine. *Une tude observationnelle publie dans la revue The Lancet, a en effet montr que la molcule, seule ou associe  de lazithromycine, pouvait tre nocive et associe  un risque accru de problmes cardiaques*.
Par mesure de prcaution, l'Organisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) a indiqu qu'elle suspendait "temporairement" les essais cliniques qu'elle mne avec plusieurs partenaires sur l'hydroxychloroquine. Cette dcision, annonce par le directeur gnral de l'OMS, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, au cours d'une confrence de presse virtuelle, fait suite  la publication le 22 mai, d'une analyse rtrospective  dans la revue scientifique The Lancet .>>

*Chloroquine : le coup d'arrt*
*Chloroquine : le Haut conseil de sant recommande de ne pas l'utiliser.*
*Lors d'un point presse lundi soir, le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran a indiqu que le Haut conseil de sant publique recommande de ne pas utiliser l'antipaludique chloroquine*

----------


## el_slapper

> *Le cannabis est plus efficace pour prvenir et traiter la COVID-19 que l'hydroxychloroquine*


Pour moi, la meilleure partie de l'article est celle sur Trump : 




> Unfortunately, the presidents expertise is in reality TV, not medicine.

----------


## benjani13

> Tu as des informations  propos de gens empoisonns  l'IHU de Marseille ?


Je viens de voir des chiffres au niveau national:




> Pour rendre leur avis, les experts ont analys plusieurs tudes internationales, dont celle du Lancet. Toutes arrivent aux mmes conclusions : il nexiste aucune certitude sur lefficacit du traitement, en revanche sa toxicit cardiaque est bien relle. Autre preuve des risques de ce mdicament avec les donnes de pharmacovigilance *en France : 171 cas deffets indsirables ont t enregistrs depuis deux mois sur des patients qui avaient pris de lhydroxychloroquine, dont une centaine daccidents cardiaques et cinq morts*.


Mais des chiffres seules comme cela ne veulent rien dire sans comparaison. On ne peut pas conclure juste avec les informations de l'article si c'est statistiquement significatif.

https://www.europe1.fr/sante/informa...blique-3970718

Concernant d'ventuels poursuites de Raoult ou de mdecins qui aurait prescris un mdicament dangereux c'est aux victimes et proches de victimes potentiels que cela regarde. Peut tre aussi l'ordre des mdecins devrait recadrer les choses si finalement un consensus arrive tout de mme  percer. Je rappelle quelques articles du code de la sant publique




> *Article 8 - Libert de prescription* (article R.4127- 8 du code de la sant publique)
> 
> Dans les limites fixes par la loi et compte tenu des donnes acquises de la science, le mdecin est libre de ses prescriptions qui seront celles qu'il estime les plus appropries en la circonstance.
> 
> Il doit, sans ngliger son devoir d'assistance morale, limiter ses prescriptions et ses actes  ce qui est ncessaire  la qualit,  la scurit et  l'efficacit des soins.
> 
> Il doit tenir compte des avantages, des inconvnients et des consquences des diffrentes investigations et thrapeutiques possibles.





> *Article 13 - Information du public* (article R.4127-13 du code de la sant publique)
> 
> Lorsque le mdecin participe  une action d'information du public de caractre ducatif et sanitaire, quel qu'en soit le moyen de diffusion, il doit ne faire tat que de donnes confirmes, faire preuve de prudence et avoir le souci des rpercussions de ses propos auprs du public. Il doit se garder  cette occasion de toute attitude publicitaire, soit personnelle, soit en faveur des organismes o il exerce ou auxquels il prte son concours, soit en faveur d'une cause qui ne soit pas d'intrt gnral.





> *Article 14 - Information sur des procds nouveaux* (article R.4127-14 du code de la sant publique)
> 
> Les mdecins ne doivent pas divulguer dans les milieux mdicaux un procd nouveau de diagnostic ou de traitement insuffisamment prouv sans accompagner leur communication des rserves qui s'imposent. Ils ne doivent pas faire une telle divulgation dans le public non mdical.





> *Article 15 - Recherches impliquant la personne humaine* (article R.4127-15 du code de la sant publique)
> 
> Le mdecin ne peut participer  des recherches biomdicales sur les personnes que dans les conditions prvues par la loi ; il doit s'assurer de la rgularit et de la pertinence de ces recherches ainsi que de l'objectivit de leurs conclusions.
> Le mdecin traitant qui participe  une recherche biomdicale en tant qu'investigateur doit veiller  ce que la ralisation de l'tude n'altre ni la relation de confiance qui le lie au patient ni la continuit des soins.





> *Article 31 - Dconsidration de la profession* (article R.4127-31 du code de la sant publique)
> 
> Tout mdecin doit s'abstenir, mme en dehors de l'exercice de sa profession, de tout acte de nature  dconsidrer celle-ci.


https://www.conseil-national.medecin...ecins-art-2-31

Bon, je n'attend pas grand chose de l'ordre des mdecins qui a soutenue les homopathes dans leurs plaintes  l'ordre contres des mdecins qui n'ont fait que justement leur devoir d'informer selon les connaissances tablies....

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Hydroxychloroquine : le Haut conseil de la sant publique et l'Agence du mdicament mettent le hol*

Et aussi : 




*RAOULT: ENDGAME  Le Petit Point - 25 mai 2020*

----------


## Neckara

Inutile de nous faire commencer au dbut de la vido, met nous directement au dbut de la partie intressante.

 partager => dmarrer   => tu copies-colles le lien.

----------


## Marco46

> Je viens de voir des chiffres au niveau national:
> 
> Mais des chiffres seules comme cela ne veulent rien dire sans comparaison. On ne peut pas conclure juste avec les informations de l'article si c'est statistiquement significatif.


Effectivement sans mise en contexte a ne veut rien dire, notamment la partie que tu as mise en gras.

PI on a autour de 10 000 morts par an du fait d'une mauvaise utilisation des prescriptions par les patients.

Il s'agirait de savoir :
- combien de ces morts sont dus  de mauvaises prescriptions ou  une mauvaise utilisation des prescriptions
- combien y a-t-il de morts sur les autres mdicaments communs (parce que le plaquenil est trs commun) rapport  leur consommation (on en consomme des dizaines de millions de pilules par an en France)




> Concernant d'ventuels poursuites de Raoult ou de mdecins qui aurait prescris un mdicament dangereux c'est aux victimes et proches de victimes potentiels que cela regarde. Peut tre aussi l'ordre des mdecins devrait recadrer les choses si finalement un consensus arrive tout de mme  percer. Je rappelle quelques articles du code de la sant publique


Raoult n'est pas plus attaquable que n'importe quel mdecin d'un centre hospitalier qui aurait prescrit ce traitement. Les libraux eux sont attaquables.

Sinon le nombre de morts  l'IHU de Marseille du fait d'un problme cardiaque est de zro (sur plusieurs milliers de patients traits). En tout cas c'est ce qu'il dit.


IMHO dans cette affaire on est en plein dlire technocratique. Dlire qui sert les intrts des grands groupes pharmaceutiques, mais ce n'est qu'un pur hasard videmment sinon c'est de la thorie du complot hein. Jamais  Grand Jamais des politiciens ou des scientifiques grassement rmunrs par des entreprises prives ne s'abaisseraient  prendre des dcisions dans l'intrt de ces mmes entreprises, nous sommes dans une dmocratie avec des gens responsable et des contre-pouvoirs  tous les tages  ::vomi::

----------


## Lachouette0412

> Tiens, mme la mga-tude l dessus passe soigneusement sous silence le fait que la chloroquine est un mdicament dont les contre-indications sont connues, dont les interactions (notamment avec des mdocs utiliss couramment en ra) sont nombreuses et dangereuses, et ne fait pas le point sur la possibilit que dans la panique, les mdecins prescripteurs aient pu louper ce genre de choses.
> 
> 
> 
> On est d'accord sur la conclusion, finalement. De toutes faons, si a marchait de manire _massive et totale_, a se saurait. Or l, on est dans des pouillmes de pour cent de possible amlioration. Pas grand intrt - mme si a n'est pas totalement bidon (ce qui est bien possible, hein).


Oui je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il n'a surement pas dit a  la lgre mais bon c'est sur qu'il n'a pas non plus trouv LA solution miracle...

----------


## benjani13

> Raoult n'est pas plus attaquable que n'importe quel mdecin d'un centre hospitalier qui aurait prescrit ce traitement. Les libraux eux sont attaquables.


Je citait Raoult car c'est la partie merg de l'iceberg. Mais comme je disais, les ventuelles plainte concernent les ventuelles victimes. Ce qui mintresse plus c'est, quelque soit le consensus qui mergera (et il y en aura un, et il faudra pas appeler au complot ad vitam eternam, mme si videmment je ne renie pas les intrt immenses des groupes pharma, cf le coup de Sanofi et des vaccins rservs pour les tats unis), il faudra en prendre les consquence en terme de lgitimit de certains  prendre la parole (mdecins, chercheurs, journalistes, ditocrates, etc) dont certains n'auront de fait que fait de dblatrer des connerie et montre leur incomprhension totale du sujet qu'ils sont pourtant cens maitris. Et encore une fois : quelque soit le consensus qui mergera, dans un sens comme dans l'autre. De mme en terme de mthodologie (est-ce que l'approche faon Raoult aura apporter quelque chose ou n'aura fait que ralentir le reste des recherches?). Etc, etc. Il faudra sortir des passions et prendre des conclusions.




> IMHO dans cette affaire on est en plein dlire technocratique. Dlire qui sert les intrts des grands groupes pharmaceutiques, mais ce n'est qu'un pur hasard videmment sinon c'est de la thorie du complot hein. Jamais  Grand Jamais des politiciens ou des scientifiques grassement rmunrs par des entreprises prives ne s'abaisseraient  prendre des dcisions dans l'intrt de ces mmes entreprises, nous sommes dans une dmocratie avec des gens responsable et des contre-pouvoirs  tous les tages


Perso j'en sais rien, oui il y a certains conflits d'intert qui ont t expos, mais une coordination mondiale pour produire des tudes foireuses? a demande des dbuts de preuves. Je ne dis pas que c'est impossible, juste que sans preuves suffisante je n'ai pas de raison d'y croire.

----------


## Neckara

> PI on a autour de 10 000 morts par an du fait d'une mauvaise utilisation des prescriptions par les patients.
> []
> - combien de ces morts sont dus  de mauvaises prescriptions ou  une mauvaise utilisation des prescriptions


Ah ? Et parce qu'ils seraient soigns pour le COVID, ils ne seraient plus capables de faire une mauvaise utilisation ?




> - combien y a-t-il de morts sur les autres mdicaments communs (parce que le plaquenil est trs commun) rapport  leur consommation (on en consomme des dizaines de millions de pilules par an en France)


Non.

Tu n'as toujours rien compris, ce n'est pourtant pas faute de te le rpter ad nauseam. Ce qui compte c'est le ratio bnfice/risque.





> Sinon le nombre de morts  l'IHU de Marseille du fait d'un problme cardiaque est de zro (sur plusieurs milliers de patients traits). En tout cas c'est ce qu'il dit.


Hum j'en suis pas sr





> IMHO dans cette affaire on est en plein dlire technocratique. Dlire qui sert les intrts des grands groupes pharmaceutiques, mais ce n'est qu'un pur hasard videmment sinon c'est de la thorie du complot hein. Jamais  Grand Jamais des politiciens ou des scientifiques grassement rmunrs par des entreprises prives ne s'abaisseraient  prendre des dcisions dans l'intrt de ces mmes entreprises, nous sommes dans une dmocratie avec des gens responsable et des contre-pouvoirs  tous les tages


Mais oui, mais oui.


Et n'oublie pas de porter ton chapeau en papier d'alu pour te protger de la 5G.

----------


## Marco46

> Je citait Raoult car c'est la partie merg de l'iceberg. Mais comme je disais, les ventuelles plainte concernent les ventuelles victimes.


Mais de quel iceberg tu parles ? Mingolito parlait de plainte contre Raoult pour avoir prescrit du plaquenil alors qu'il en a parfaitement le droit. Du coup de quelles plaintes tu parles au juste ?




> Ce qui mintresse plus c'est, quelque soit le consensus qui mergera (et il y en aura un, et il faudra pas appeler au complot ad vitam eternam, mme si videmment je ne renie pas les intrt immenses des groupes pharma, cf le coup de Sanofi et des vaccins rservs pour les tats unis),


Le coup de Sanofi c'est une tempte dans un verre d'eau. Les mecs ont dit qu'ils allaient rserver aux US la vente d'un vaccin qui n'existe pas et tout le monde s'emballe c'est juste norme  ::aie:: 




> il faudra en prendre les consquence en terme de lgitimit de certains  prendre la parole (mdecins, chercheurs, journalistes, ditocrates, etc) dont certains n'auront de fait que fait de dblatrer des connerie et montre leur incomprhension totale du sujet qu'ils sont pourtant cens maitris.


Le problme c'est surtout le conflit d'intrt. Comme par exemple d'avoir 9 scientifiques sur 11 dans le fameux haut conseil qui sont en conflits d'intrts. a c'est un problme. La parole d'une personne en conflit d'intrt ne vaut strictement rien.




> Et encore une fois : quelque soit le consensus qui mergera, dans un sens comme dans l'autre. De mme en terme de mthodologie (est-ce que l'approche faon Raoult aura apporter quelque chose ou n'aura fait que ralentir le reste des recherches?). Etc, etc. Il faudra sortir des passions et prendre des conclusions.


Il ne peut pas y avoir de consensus puisqu'il s'agit de sujets diffrents entre la recherche sur le temps long et le traitement d'une pidmie sur le temps court.




> Perso j'en sais rien, oui il y a certains conflits d'intert qui ont t expos, mais une coordination mondiale pour produire des tudes foireuses? a demande des dbuts de preuves. Je ne dis pas que c'est impossible, juste que sans preuves suffisante je n'ai pas de raison d'y croire.


Mais il y a plein d'tudes et de rapports indiquant que le protocole Raoult fonctionne trs bien. Qui croire ? Pourquoi l'OMS fait-elle un focus sur une tude en particulier qui est base exclusivement sur l'excution d'un programme informatique ? Pourquoi cette tude en particulier aurait-elle un impact sur les prescriptions en France ?

On est entrain de parler d'une tude dans laquelle on a pris plein de donnes de plein d'hpitaux diffrents (de pays diffrents) qu'on a pass dans une moulinette informatique. A aucun moment les auteurs de l'tude ont t en contact avec un seul patient. Vous vous rendez compte du dlire absolu dans lequel on est ?

Comment peut-on reprocher  Raoult de ne pas respecter la mthodologie de recherche et prendre une telle tude comme argent comptant ?




> Ah ? Et parce qu'ils seraient soigns pour le COVID, ils ne seraient plus capables de faire une mauvaise utilisation ?


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai crit.




> Tu n'as toujours rien compris, ce n'est pourtant pas faute de te le rpter ad nauseam. Ce qui compte c'est le ratio bnfice/risque.


Ne pas tre d'accord avec toi ne signifie pas que l'on a pas compris.




> Hum j'en suis pas sr


Toi tu penses srieusement qu' l'IHU de Marseille les mecs font n'importe quoi et qu'ils ont des dizaines de morts par arrts cardiaques ? Tu penses srieusement a ? Et a c'est pas de la thorie du complot bien sr ?

Tiens d'ailleurs toi qui est si intransigeant avec la mthode, tu en penses quoi de cette tude et de son impact sur l'OMS et les diffrents gouvernements ? Elle est o l'tude randomise en double aveugle ?

----------


## benjani13

> Mais de quel iceberg tu parles ? Mingolito parlait de plainte contre Raoult pour avoir prescrit du plaquenil alors qu'il en a parfaitement le droit. Du coup de quelles plaintes tu parles au juste ?


C'est pourtant clair : je parle d'ventuelles plaintes si une personne se considre victime d'un mdecin qui lui aurait administr un traitement en dehors des rgles en vigueur et qui lui aurait caus prjudice ( lui ou  un proche). Je t'invite  lire les extraits du code de sant publique que j'ai post qui peuvent donner des pistes sur quelles actes pourraient tre considrs comme des fautes. Quand je parle de Raoult en tant que "haut de l'iceberg" c'est par c'est celui qu'on voit le plus  la tl et sur les rseaux. J'aurais pu citer le nom de mon mdecin de famille mais c'est pas sur que tu le connaisses.




> Le coup de Sanofi c'est une tempte dans un verre d'eau. Les mecs ont dit qu'ils allaient rserver aux US la vente d'un vaccin qui n'existe pas et tout le monde s'emballe c'est juste norme


C'est une preuve claire et net que ce sont des requins sans scrupules. Je ne comprend pas que tu n'ajoutes pas ce genre de fait  ton argumentaire c'est du pain bni.




> Le problme c'est surtout le conflit d'intrt. Comme par exemple d'avoir 9 scientifiques sur 11 dans le fameux haut conseil qui sont en conflits d'intrts. a c'est un problme. La parole d'une personne en conflit d'intrt ne vaut strictement rien.


Ne vaut rien je ne sais pas mais elle est  remettre fortement en question oui. Je le disais bien dans mon message, oui il y a des conflits dintrts et dans des hautes instances du genre ce n'est jamais bon.




> Il ne peut pas y avoir de consensus puisqu'il s'agit de sujets diffrents entre la recherche sur le temps long et le traitement d'une pidmie sur le temps court.


Encore une fois je pensais avoir t clair : je parle bien de rvaluer l'hypothse comme quoi en temps de crise et d'urgence il est ncessaire de se passer de la mthode scientifique habituelle pour se tourner vers une autre mthodologie, comme celle par exemple pousse par Raoult. Au final on pourra valuer, non pas si la mthode scientifique classique est parfaite, mais si les alternatives proposs et qui ont t mis en place on fait mieux ou non, voir si a n'a pas aggrav la situation.

Ne te mprend pas, je ne part ici d'aucun postulat dans un sens ou un autre. Je dis uniquement qu'il faudra analyser aprs coup et conclure. C'est capitale pour tre mieux arm pour la prochaine crise sanitaire.




> Mais il y a plein d'tudes et de rapports indiquant que le protocole Raoult fonctionne trs bien. Qui croire ? Pourquoi l'OMS fait-elle un focus sur une tude en particulier qui est base exclusivement sur l'excution d'un programme informatique ? Pourquoi cette tude en particulier aurait-elle un impact sur les prescriptions en France ?


Donc genre la recherche en chimie  base de simulation informatique de molcules ne vaut rien car ralis par un programme informatique? Pareille pour quasiment toute la recherche qui utilise des ordinateurs?




> On est entrain de parler d'une tude dans laquelle on a pris plein de donnes de plein d'hpitaux diffrents (de pays diffrents) qu'on a pass dans une moulinette informatique. A aucun moment les auteurs de l'tude ont t en contact avec un seul patient. Vous vous rendez compte du dlire absolu dans lequel on est ?


Non je ne vois pas le problme. On peut discuter de la fiabilit des donnes bien sur, mais en soit quelle est le problme de faire une rtrospective  grande chelle? Dans la plupart des recherches ce n'est pas forcment le chercheur lui mme qui ralise des prlvement ou autre actes mdicaux pour obtenir les donnes. Ils ne voient pas forcment les patients. De nombreuses recherches se font sur des statistiques nationales ou rgionales annuelles qui permettent de faire avance les connaissances sur la propagation d'une maladie, les rsultats d'un traitement. Et parfois mmes par des statisticiens, mme pas des mdecins tu rend compte! De plus il me semble que les partisans de la chloroquine utilisent ce mme genre d'arguments en prenant des stats nationales et rgionales. Ils n'ont pas plus vue ces patients que toi et moi. A un moment il faut tre cohrent.

Tu peux tintresser aussi aux mta tudes en recherche mdicale, qui elles aussi font tourner des programmes pour analyser des milliers d'tudes et mettre en regarde l'ensemble des conclusions. Y a pas un patient qui a t vu, et pourtant c'est ultra important et efficace les mta tudes.




> Comment peut-on reprocher  Raoult de ne pas respecter la mthodologie de recherche et prendre une telle tude comme argent comptant ?


Je le disais prcdemment, aucune tude ne doit tre prise pour argent comptant. C'est une cumulation d'tude ayant des conclusions allant dans une direction commune qui permet d'obtenir un consensus.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pourtant clair : je parle d'ventuelles plaintes si une personne se considre victime d'un mdecin qui lui aurait administr un traitement en dehors des rgles en vigueur et qui lui aurait caus prjudice ( lui ou  un proche). Je t'invite  lire les extraits du code de sant publique que j'ai post qui peuvent donner des pistes sur quelles actes pourraient tre considrs comme des fautes. Quand je parle de Raoult en tant que "haut de l'iceberg" c'est par c'est celui qu'on voit le plus  la tl et sur les rseaux. J'aurais pu citer le nom de mon mdecin de famille mais c'est pas sur que tu le connaisses.


Mais il n'a pas administr de traitement en dehors des rgles en vigueur jusqu' preuve du contraire. Si ton mdecin de famille t'a prescrit du plaquenil aprs le dcret de mi-mars lui en revanche est attaquable.




> C'est une preuve claire et net que ce sont des requins sans scrupules. Je ne comprend pas que tu n'ajoutes pas ce genre de fait  ton argumentaire c'est du pain bni.


Oui et alors ? Les multinationales peu importe leur activit n'agissent que dans l'intrt de leurs actionnaires, tu parles d'une dcouverte  ::roll:: 

Je dis juste qu'on parle d'une annonce de privilgier la vente d'un produit qui n'existe pas et qui n'existera pas avant des mois voire des annes, on s'en fout mais total.

Il s'agit juste de communication de Sanofi  destination des USA. Le seul intrt de cette affaire c'est de montrer  ceux qui pouvaient encore en douter  quel point les gouvernements europens sont pris pour des tanches par les grandes entreprises.




> Encore une fois je pensais avoir t clair : je parle bien de rvaluer l'hypothse comme quoi en temps de crise et d'urgence il est ncessaire de se passer de la mthode scientifique habituelle pour se tourner vers une autre mthodologie, comme celle par exemple pousse par Raoult. Au final on pourra valuer, non pas si la mthode scientifique classique est parfaite, mais si les alternatives proposs et qui ont t mis en place on fait mieux ou non, voir si a n'a pas aggrav la situation.


La mthode scientifique sert  faire de la recherche dans la dure, pas  grer une crise qui par dfinition s'inscrit dans un temps court.

Je serais compltement d'accord avec vous si Raoult proposait de prescrire des mdicaments exprimentaux (comme le Remdesivir par exemple) mais ici il s'agit de mdicaments compltement matriss depuis des dcennies.




> Donc genre la recherche en chimie  base de simulation informatique de molcules ne vaut rien car ralis par un programme informatique? Pareille pour quasiment toute la recherche qui utilise des ordinateurs?


Tu essaies de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Neckara sort de ce corps !




> Non je ne vois pas le problme. On peut discuter de la fiabilit des donnes bien sur, mais en soit quelle est le problme de faire une rtrospective  grande chelle? Dans la plupart des recherches ce n'est pas forcment le chercheur lui mme qui ralise des prlvement ou autre actes mdicaux pour obtenir les donnes. Ils ne voient pas forcment les patients. De nombreuses recherches se font sur des statistiques nationales ou rgionales annuelles qui permettent de faire avance les connaissances sur la propagation d'une maladie, les rsultats d'un traitement. Et parfois mmes par des statisticiens, mme pas des mdecins tu rend compte! De plus il me semble que les partisans de la chloroquine utilisent ce mme genre d'arguments en prenant des stats nationales et rgionales. Ils n'ont pas plus vue ces patients que toi et moi. A un moment il faut tre cohrent.
> 
> Tu peux tintresser aussi aux mta tudes en recherche mdicale, qui elles aussi font tourner des programmes pour analyser des milliers d'tudes et mettre en regarde l'ensemble des conclusions. Y a pas un patient qui a t vu, et pourtant c'est ultra important et efficace les mta tudes.
> 
> Je le disais prcdemment, aucune tude ne doit tre prise pour argent comptant. C'est une cumulation d'tude ayant des conclusions allant dans une direction commune qui permet d'obtenir un consensus.


coute, Raoult dit depuis le dbut qu'il faut tester massivement le plus tt possible (en fait tous ceux qui le demande) et traiter le plus tt possible et que son protocole est inutile sur des gens qui sont  un stade avanc de la maladie. Le chiffre de mortalit de 0,5%  l'IHU de Marseille sur 4000 patients n'est pas relatif  4000 patients hospitaliss mais  4000 malades du COVID dtects.

Ici on a une tude ralise par 3 cardiologues et 1 chirurgien (Je suis all vrifi j'tais sur le cul) sur la base de donnes provenant de 671 hpitaux sur 5 continents sur des patients hospitaliss donc qui sont dj  un stade avanc de la maladie puisqu'ils ncessitent une hospitalisation.

a n'a donc rien  voir. Limite leur tude confirme ce que dit Raoult.

----------


## benjani13

> Mais il n'a pas administr de traitement en dehors des rgles en vigueur jusqu' preuve du contraire. Si ton mdecin de famille t'a prescrit du plaquenil aprs le dcret de mi-mars lui en revanche est attaquable.


Et c'est moi qui te fait dire ce que tu n'as pas dit? Franchement. Relis mes messages, j'ai bien mis le mot ventuel, et j'ai dit que tu peux remplacer le nom de Raoult par le nom de n'importe quel mdecin. Je n'ai rien dit de plus, tu extrapoles et te met sur la dfensive. Je n'attaque ni ce que tu dit ni Raoult. Je cherche juste  discuter, qu'on arrte chacun les prises de position jusqu'au boutistes dans un sens comme dans un autre comme si on tait tous des experts du sujet, et qu'on rflchisse ensemble  comment on peut essayer de tirer le vrai du faux dans tous ce fatra.




> La mthode scientifique sert  faire de la recherche dans la dure, pas  grer une crise qui par dfinition s'inscrit dans un temps court.


Tout ce que je disais est que a reste  prouver, en comparant rtrospectivement les deux approches une fois la crise termine. Je te dit qu'il faudra analyser chacune des mthodes de recherche et les comparer, peut on se mettre d'accord la dessus  minima? Ta rponse me fait comprendre qu'il ne sert  rien de se poser la question car tu as dj la rponse. De fait tout dbat devient inutile car tu interdit toute remise en question. Or, je pense que la question n'est pas tranche.

----------


## Neckara

> La mthode scientifique sert  faire de la recherche dans la dure, pas  grer une crise qui par dfinition s'inscrit dans un temps court.


Foutaises, et tu le sais vu que je te l'ai dj dit 50 fois.




> Je serais compltement d'accord avec vous si Raoult proposait de prescrire des mdicaments exprimentaux (comme le Remdesivir par exemple) mais ici il s'agit de mdicaments compltement matriss depuis des dcennies.


Pas pour la maladie en question avec linteraction du second mdicament.





> coute, Raoult dit depuis le dbut qu'il faut tester massivement le plus tt possible (en fait tous ceux qui le demande) et traiter le plus tt possible et que son protocole est inutile sur des gens qui sont  un stade avanc de la maladie. Le chiffre de mortalit de 0,5%  l'IHU de Marseille sur 4000 patients n'est pas relatif  4000 patients hospitaliss mais  4000 malades du COVID dtects.
> 
> Ici on a une tude ralise par 3 cardiologues et 1 chirurgien (Je suis all vrifi j'tais sur le cul) sur la base de donnes provenant de 671 hpitaux sur 5 continents sur des patients hospitaliss donc qui sont dj  un stade avanc de la maladie puisqu'ils ncessitent une hospitalisation.
> 
> a n'a donc rien  voir. Limite leur tude confirme ce que dit Raoult.


Et tu l'as lue l'tude ?

----------


## Marco46

> Et tu l'as lue l'tude ?


L'tude conclut  une mortalit de 16  24% sur les patients traits avec chloroquine ou hydroxychloroquine contre 9% sur le groupe tmoin.

Il n'y a pas grand chose  dire de plus. Les malades de l'tude sont dj gravement atteints.

----------


## Mingolito

*L'hydroxychloroquine n'est plus autorise en France contre le Covid-19*



<<Le gouvernement franais a dcid de ne plus autoriser la prescription de l'hydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19  l'hpital, hors essais cliniques.

Le gouvernement franais a abrog mercredi les dispositions autorisant la prescription de l'hydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19  l'hpital, hors essais cliniques. Une dcision prise  la suite d'un avis dfavorable du Haut conseil de la sant publique.

L'hydroxychloroquine, mdicament promu par le controvers Pr Raoult, ne peut dsormais plus tre administre  l'hpital en France contre le Covid-19, hors essais cliniques. Le dcret autorisant l'hydroxychloroquine a t abrog mercredi 27 mai par le gouvernement.

La dcision intervient aprs deux avis publis mardi. Dans le premier, le Haut conseil de la sant publique (HCSP), saisi par le ministre de la Sant, avait recommand de "ne pas utiliser l'hydroxychloroquine dans le traitement du Covid-19" hors essais cliniques, que ce soit seule ou associe  un antibiotique.

De son ct, l'Agence du mdicament (ANSM) avait "lanc" la procdure de suspension "par prcaution" des essais cliniques valuant l'hydroxychloroquine chez les patients atteints de Covid-19.

*Inefficacit et risques* 

Ces avis ont suivi la parution vendredi dans la prestigieuse revue mdicale The Lancet d'une tude pointant l'inefficacit et les risques de ce mdicament pour les malades du Covid-19.

L'tude avait dj incit l'Organisation mondiale de la sant  suspendre lundi les essais cliniques qu'elle mne avec l'hydroxychloroquine dans plusieurs pays, par prcaution.

En France, en dehors des essais cliniques, l'usage de l'hydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19 tait autoris  l'hpital uniquement et seulement pour les cas graves sur dcision collgiale des mdecins.

Samedi,  la lumire de l'tude du Lancet, le ministre de la Sant, Olivier Vran, avait saisi le HCSP pour qu'il lui propose "une rvision des rgles drogatoires de prescription", fixes par dcret.


*Le Pr Raoult, M. controverse*

Patron de l'Institut hospitalo-universitaire (IHU) Mditerrane-Infection  Marseille, le Pr Raoult est le principal promoteur de l'hydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19. Il l'utilise chez des patients atteints de formes mineures, en association avec un antibiotique de la famille des macrolides, l'azithromycine.

Cela lui vaut autant de partisans chez le grand public et certains politiques que de dtracteurs dans la communaut scientifique. Ces derniers lui reprochent de ne pas tre assez prudent avec un traitement qui n'a pas prouv son efficacit et pourrait avoir des effets indsirables graves aux doses auxquelles il est administr contre le Covid-19. Source AFP. >>

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Les gouvernements de l'UE interdisent le mdicament contre le paludisme COVID-19, l'essai est interrompu en raison des craintes croissantes concernant la scurit*

<< Les mesures prises par la France, l'Italie et la Belgique font suite  la dcision prise lundi par l'Organisation mondiale de la sant de suspendre un vaste essai d'hydroxychloroquine en raison de problmes de scurit.

Un rgulateur britannique a dclar mercredi qu'un essai spar tait galement mis en attente, moins d'une semaine aprs son dbut. L'tude, mene par l'Universit d'Oxford et partiellement finance par la Fondation Bill et Melinda Gates, devrait impliquer jusqu' 40 000 travailleurs de la sant.

"Tous les essais d'hydroxychloroquine dans COVID-19 restent sous surveillance troite" tandis que les chercheurs valuent tout autre risque, a dclar l'Agence de rglementation des mdicaments et des produits de sant (MHRA) dans un courriel  Reuters.

Source : Reuter >>

----------


## benjani13

Raoult  donn une interview  Pujadas, analyse du discours:

Prcision : comme prviens bien Viktorovitch, il s'agit uniquement ici d'analyser la rthorique, ce qui ne prsuppose rien sur la qualit du traitement qu'il propose. Mme quand quelqu'un argumente dans votre sens, il faut savoir relever les argumentations fallacieuse et les rejeter. Tout n'es pas bon  prendre. D'autant que savoir dire "je partage entirement sa position mais l, cet argument n'est pas bon du tout", donne je trouve une certaine image de srieux.

----------


## Marco46

Un article intressant  propos du torchon publi dans le Lancet.




> Durant le week-end de l'Ascension, la quasi totalit des journalistes se sont jets sur un article de la revue The Lancet, pour lui faire dire ce que les auteurs de cette tude espraient : l'hydroxychloroquine est un poison. Traduction en langage People dominant : le prof. Raoult est un dangereux charlatan. Ce traitement mdiatique est honteux. Et cette tude est une escroquerie intellectuelle.

----------


## Neckara

> Un article intressant  propos du torchon publi dans le Lancet.


Je rigole tellement.  ::ptdr:: 


Cet article n'est un torchon au seul prtexte que tu n'aimes pas sa conclusion.


Tu ne critiques cet article que parce qu'il dit des choses qui ne te plaisent pas. Pour preuve, la premire fois que tu l'as voqu, je t'ai demand si tu l'as lue tu n'as alors qu'voqu la conclusion dans un argument idiot oui idiot srement rpt d'ailleurs, marqu d'une profonde, non pas ignorance, vu qu'on en a dj discut des pages entires, mais btise.

Car oui, le taux de dcs ne pouvait absolument pas t'indiquer que les personnes taient "dj gravement atteintes". Il t'aurais pourtant suffit de repenser au joli tableau du taux de mortalit par cas en fonction des ges De surcrot, si le taux de dcs moyen est lev, au vu du nombre de patients, il est bien possible d'tablir plusieurs groupes


Enfin bref, maintenant tu nous balances btement un lien et on doit se dmerder avec, toujours infoutu de t'en approprier les arguments. D'ailleurs, pourquoi attendre Mdiapart ? Si tu avais lue cette tude, tu aurais pu la critiquer toi-mme non ?



Mais parlons de l'article, ds le dbut j'ai ri :



> La troisime rside dans le mlange de couardise et dhypocrisie de tous  celles et ceux qui sont prts  sauter sur nimporte quel argument pour  conforter leur opinion initiale, sans jamais la questionner ou la  mettre  jour.


Tiens tiens tiens, a me rappelle quelque chose a.


Le dbunkage commence bien, par un appel  l'ignorance et la tentative d'un ad personam a donne le ton pour mieux faire accepter la suite cela est malhonnte. Les trois points sont du pinaillage malhonnte pour ce genre d'tude (i.e. l'tat des traitements _actuels_), coupl  un procs d'intention.

Car oui, c'est  la personne qui affirme l'efficacit du traitement d'apporter la preuve de son efficacit (bizarre que l'article n'en parle pas d'ailleurs). L'tude prsente n'est pas ncessairement trs bonne, mais elle reste de meilleure qualit que celles prtendant l'efficacit (qui se sont quand mme merd lamentablement 3 fois de suite dans leur protocole exprimental).

Tiens, si le journaliste avait survol l'tude, il aurait su pourquoi les remdesivir ont t exclus tout simplement parce qu'ils n'taient que 276 Pour les vtrans, l'article voque l'tude, mais ne dit pas qu'il les as inclus dans ses donnes.
L'article nuance mme ses limites dans sa discussion ils concluent par la ncessit urgente d'une tude randomise.



Le journaliste a de toute vidence une culture crasse en Science et ne fait que rager parce que la vapeur s'est renverse, et que le Dr. Raoult est enfin vu pour ce qu'il est, un guignol.

Je suis certains que cet article pourrait tre trs largement critiqu mais l, c'est juste un journaliste qui rage.

----------


## benjani13

> D'ailleurs, pourquoi attendre Mdiapart ? Si tu avais lue cette tude, tu aurais pu la critiquer toi-mme non ?


A prciser qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un article de mdiapart mais d'un billet de blog qui n'engage personne.




> Tiens, si le *journaliste* avait survol l'tude, il aurait su pourquoi les remdesivir ont t exclus tout simplement parce qu'ils n'taient que 276 Pour les vtrans, l'article voque l'tude, mais ne dit pas qu'il les as inclus dans ses donnes.
> L'article nuance mme ses limites dans sa discussion ils concluent par la ncessit urgente d'une tude randomise.
> 
> Le *journaliste* a de toute vidence une culture crasse en Science et ne fait que rager parce que la vapeur s'est renverse, et que le Dr. Raoult est enfin vu pour ce qu'il est, un guignol.
> 
> Je suis certains que cet article pourrait tre trs largement critiqu mais l, c'est juste un *journaliste* qui rage.


Mme prcision, l'auteur n'est donc pas journaliste. Apparemment c'est un sociologue, sur la page d'accueil de son blog:




> Sociologue, directeur de recherches au CNRS (Laboratoire Mditerranen de Sociologie)


ce qui est... pire d'crire cela en tant que chercheur.

----------


## Neckara

> A prciser qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un article de mdiapart mais d'un billet de blog qui n'engage personne.


Ah pardon. Mea culpa.





> Mme prcision, l'auteur n'est donc pas journaliste. Apparemment c'est un sociologue, sur la page d'accueil de son blog:
> 
> ce qui est... pire d'crire cela en tant que chercheur.


<troll>
C'est  mon tour de te corriger, s'il est sociologue, il peut pas tre chercheur.  ::mouarf:: 
</troll>


Je rigole en lisant son site perso il dit tudier dans l'pistmologie y'a pas  dire  Marseille ils aiment bien se foutre de la gueule du monde. C'est l'pistmologie faon Marseille, cole Raoult.  ::aie:: 

Ce genre de mecs devraient tre virs, a ouvrirait des places pour moi.


Je suis all faire un tour du ct de sa liste de publication comme souvent dans son domaine, presque rien en anglais Il n'a d'ailleurs pas tant de publis que a pour un directeur de recherche.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu ne critiques cet article que parce qu'il dit des choses qui ne te plaisent pas. Pour preuve, la premire fois que tu l'as voqu, je t'ai demand si tu l'as lue tu n'as alors qu'voqu la conclusion dans un argument idiot oui idiot srement rpt d'ailleurs, marqu d'une profonde, non pas ignorance, vu qu'on en a dj discut des pages entires, mais btise.


Je vais te r-expliquer une nime fois, le protocole Raoult doit s'appliquer  des personnes au tout dbut de la maladie et surtout pas quand elle est avance dans le but d'viter un maximum d'hospitalisations. Cette "tude" se concentre sur des patients hospitaliss donc  un stade avanc. Ya pas deux fils qui se touchent ? Tu fais le rapprochement ?

Le taux de mortalit du COVID n'est pas de 9% ...

Utiliser cette tude pour invalider le protocole Raoult c'est pas de la btise c'est de la malhonntet.




> Enfin bref, maintenant tu nous balances btement un lien et on doit se dmerder avec, toujours infoutu de t'en approprier les arguments. D'ailleurs, pourquoi attendre Mdiapart ? Si tu avais lue cette tude, tu aurais pu la critiquer toi-mme non ?


Peut tre parce que j'ai autre chose  foutre ?

J'ai vu un article intressant qui contraste avec la furie mdiatique autour du torchon du Lancet, du coup je partage en bon camarade.




> La troisime rside dans le mlange de couardise et dhypocrisie de tous celles et ceux qui sont prts  sauter sur nimporte quel argument pour conforter leur opinion initiale, sans jamais la questionner ou la mettre  jour. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tiens tiens tiens, a me rappelle quelque chose a.


Tu m'tonnes, c'est ton mode de fonctionnement  ::aie:: 




> Je rigole en lisant son site perso il dit tudier dans l'pistmologie y'a pas  dire  Marseille ils aiment bien se foutre de la gueule du monde. C'est l'pistmologie faon Marseille, cole Raoult.
> 
> Ce genre de mecs devraient tre virs, a ouvrirait des places pour moi.




Tu dois avoir un sacr stock chez toi non ?

----------


## Neckara

> Je vais te r-expliquer une nime fois, le protocole Raoult doit s'appliquer  des personnes au tout dbut de la maladie et surtout pas quand elle est avance dans le but d'viter un maximum d'hospitalisations. Cette "tude" se concentre sur des patients hospitaliss donc  un stade avanc. Ya pas deux fils qui se touchent ? Tu fais le rapprochement ?


 ::roll:: 

Le protocole Raoult, tu veux dire quelle version ?  ::ptdr:: 

Le protocole n'est dj pas de prescrire au "tout dbut de la maladie", mais "ds le diagnostique", qui peut intervenir  tout moment dans l'volution de la maladie ce qui est dj en soit une grosse connerie. Tu peux aller lire les tudes de ton gourou pour t'en convaincre.

Alors aprs l'argument de l'urgence, et toutes ces conneries, tu veux laisser crever les personnes ayant la maladie  un stade avanc et rien leur donner ? T'as pas comme une contradiction dans ta position ?

Et c'est pas comme si j'avais dmontr que donner en masse un tel mdicament au dbut de la maladie tait plus dangereux que la maladie elle-mme pour certains groupes de patients


C'est quand mme marrant comme on est pass d'un remde miracle  un "faut le prescrire qu' des personnes en bonnes sants/jeunes/etc. (qui ne risquent presque rien contre le COVID), uniquement au tout dbut de la maladie, et seulement  minuit les jours de pleine lunes".
Vous allez-voir, bientt l'hydroxychloroquine ne sera efficace plus qu' dose homopathique




> Le taux de mortalit du COVID n'est pas de 9% ...


*facepalm*

Le taux de mortalit du COVID dpend d'normment de paramtres, il passe d'un taux ngligeable  prs de 14% pour les populations les plus vieilles.


Donc non, dduire du taux de mortalit qu'il s'agit de stades avancs, c'est de la grosse connerie.





> Peut tre parce que j'ai autre chose  foutre ?
> 
> J'ai vu un article intressant qui contraste avec la furie mdiatique autour du torchon du Lancet, du coup je partage en bon camarade.


Et bien voil toute ton honntet intellectuelle

Tu t'en fous, du moment o ce que tu partages va dans ce que tu as envie d'entendre a pourrait tre des grosses conneries faut juste que la conclusion te plaise.




> Tu m'tonnes, c'est ton mode de fonctionnement


 ::ptdr:: 

C'est qui le crtin qui rpte en boucle les mmes conneries alors qu'on lui mets le nez dans sa propre merde ? Rappelle-le moi.

----------


## Marco46

> Le protocole n'est dj pas de prescrire au "tout dbut de la maladie", mais "ds le diagnostique", qui peut intervenir  tout moment dans l'volution de la maladie ce qui est dj en soit une grosse connerie. Tu peux aller lire les tudes de ton gourou pour t'en convaincre.


C'est ds l'apparition des symptmes aprs diagnostic et pas  J+10 quand les gens vont se faire hospitaliser parce qu'ils n'arrivent plus  respirer.




> Alors aprs l'argument de l'urgence, et toutes ces conneries, tu veux laisser crever les personnes ayant la maladie  un stade avanc et rien leur donner ? T'as pas comme une contradiction dans ta position ?


Ben non le but c'est d'viter et l'hospitalisation et l'entre en ra pour une partie des hospitaliss. Il a t dmontr qu' ce stade ce n'est plus le virus qui tue (il a pratiquement disparu) c'est la surraction du systme immunitaire. Le protocole Raoult ne sert plus  rien  ce stade il le dit lui-mme depuis le dbut.




> Et c'est pas comme si j'avais dmontr que donner en masse un tel mdicament au dbut de la maladie tait plus dangereux que la maladie elle-mme pour certains groupes de patients


Tu n'as rien dmontr du tout. Les dangers du traitement tant connus depuis des dcennies les patients  risque ne sont pas traits, c'est pour a qu'il n'y a aucun accident sur son traitement. Par ailleurs sur l'argument du dveloppement de souches rsistantes il est idiot, a prend des dcennies pour obtenir ce genre d'effets.




> C'est quand mme marrant comme on est pass d'un remde miracle  un "faut le prescrire qu' des personnes en bonnes sants (qui ne risquent presque rien contre le COVID), uniquement au tout dbut de la maladie, et seulement  minuit les jours de pleine lunes".


L aussi tu racontes n'importe quoi, il y a une norme part des patients hospitaliss (plusieurs dizaines de pourcents) qui n'ont ni comorbidit ni mauvaise sant, c'est justement a la leon italienne qui a mis les hpitaux franais en effervescence mi-fvrier. Ils s'en sortent mieux que les autres dans le sens o ils meurent moins mais ils engorgent les hpitaux (sans parler de la prise en charge post-ra qui prend des plombes et cote une blinde) et risquent de faire craquer le systme. Et comme on s'occupe prioritairement d'eux on laisse mourir les plus vieux qui auraient pu s'en sortir.




> Le taux de mortalit du COVID dpend d'normment de paramtres, il passe d'un taux ngligeable  prs de 14% pour les populations les plus vieilles.
> 
> Donc non, dduire du taux de mortalit qu'il s'agit de stades avancs, c'est de la grosse connerie.


On parle du taux de mortalit COVID des personnes hospitalises puisque c'est de a que parle l'tude, pas par tranche d'ge dans la population gnrale. T'as la thinkerview de Douste-Blazy qui parle des chiffres de l'AP-HP c'est entre 10 et 20% chez les patients hospitaliss. Pour ceux qui passent en ra c'est quasiment un sur deux.

Bref, comme d'hab t'es sur ton orbite et t'es gostationnaire.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est ds l'apparition des symptmes aprs diagnostic et pas  J+10 quand les gens vont se faire hospitaliser parce qu'ils n'arrivent plus  respirer.


C'est marrant, parce c'est pas ce que fait ton gourou dans ses tudes

Bah, c'est classique, pour viter d'avoir tord, on rtro-pdale avec des nouveaux lments ad hoc, jusqu' ce qu'on ne vienne plus nous chercher car jug inutile




> Ben non le but c'est d'viter et l'hospitalisation et l'entre en ra pour une partie des hospitaliss. Il a t dmontr qu' ce stade ce n'est plus le virus qui tue (il a pratiquement disparu) c'est la surraction du systme immunitaire. Le protocole Raoult ne sert plus  rien  ce stade il le dit lui-mme depuis le dbut.


Ah bah, c'est bien, maintenant le protocole Raoult ne sert plus  rien quoi On ne soigne pas ceux qui peuvent tre amen  dvelopper les formes graves en prvention, puis on ne soigne pas ceux qui dveloppent les formes graves


Par contre, comment tu fais pour diagnostiquer le virus, si ce dernier a pratiquement disparu lors du diagnostique conduisant  l'hospitalisation, et donc au traitement ? Bizarre, bizarre, tout a.

Tu es en train d'amalgamer ple-mle tout un ensemble de choses





> Tu n'as rien dmontr du tout. Les dangers du traitement tant connus depuis des dcennies les patients  risque ne sont pas traits, c'est pour a qu'il n'y a aucun accident sur son traitement. Par ailleurs sur l'argument du dveloppement de souches rsistantes il est idiot, a prend des dcennies pour obtenir ce genre d'effets.


Je n'ai rien dmontr du tout, mais dans la phrase suivante, tu dis quand mme que j'avais raison
Oh tiens je croyais que le mdicament tait sans dangers, et tout et tout. Attends les populations  risques pour l'hydroxy, c'est celles qui vont justement dvelopper les formes graves face aux virus comment tu fais pour viter l'hospitalisation alors vu que _justement_, tu ne traites pas les populations  risques ? Et l'urgence, toussa ?

Quoi ? Aucun accident sur sont traitement ?  C'est faux vu qu'il y a eu des morts  Marseille pendant ses tudes oups

Pour les souches rsistantes, tu me fais bien rire. Le virus ne va pas se dire, oh ? C'est mon 10me anniversaire, faut que je mute. Le dveloppement de rsistances peuvent se dvelopper trs trs vites, d'autant plus que le virus contamine de personnes. Il a dj bien mut depuis le dbut de l'pidmie.





> L aussi tu racontes n'importe quoi, il y a une norme part des patients hospitaliss (plusieurs dizaines de pourcents) qui n'ont ni comorbidit ni mauvaise sant, c'est justement a la leon italienne qui a mis les hpitaux franais en effervescence mi-fvrier. Ils s'en sortent mieux que les autres dans le sens o ils meurent moins mais ils engorgent les hpitaux (sans parler de la prise en charge post-ra qui prend des plombes et cote une blinde) et risquent de faire craquer le systme. Et comme on s'occupe prioritairement d'eux on laisse mourir les plus vieux qui auraient pu s'en sortir.


 ::ptdr::  Tu rponds compltement  ct pour viter l'argument.





> On parle du taux de mortalit COVID des personnes hospitalises puisque c'est de a que parle l'tude, pas par tranche d'ge dans la population gnrale. T'as la thinkerview de Douste-Blazy qui parle des chiffres de l'AP-HP c'est entre 10 et 20% chez les patients hospitaliss. Pour ceux qui passent en ra c'est quasiment un sur deux.


Bon, t'as rien compris





> Bref, comme d'hab t'es sur ton orbite et t'es gostationnaire.


Mais oui, mais oui

Tu vis dans le dni, c'est impressionnant. Tu es en train de te contredire par rapport  ton argumentation initiale

----------


## Marco46

> Ah bah, c'est bien, maintenant le protocole Raoult ne sert plus  rien quoi On ne soigne pas ceux qui peuvent tre amen  dvelopper les formes graves en prvention, puis on ne soigne pas ceux qui dveloppent les formes graves


a a toujours t a et ce but l, viter de dvelopper des formes graves en diminuant la charge virale AVANT de dvelopper des formes graves.




> Par contre, comment tu fais pour diagnostiquer le virus, si ce dernier a pratiquement disparu lors du diagnostique conduisant  l'hospitalisation, et donc au traitement ? Bizarre, bizarre, tout a.
> 
> Tu es en train d'amalgamer ple-mle tout un ensemble de choses


Le diagnostic c'est pas uniquement le test PCR qui est erron  peu prs une fois sur trois et quasiment toujours ngatif sur des formes avances (YA PLUS DE VIRUS FAUT TE L'ECRIRE EN CHINOIS ?), c'est un diagnostic clinique videmment.

Le test PCR est utile pour diagnostiquer  la grosse louche les personnes asymptomatiques dans la population gnrale pour les isoler et les traiter afin de briser la dynamique de l'pidmie. C'est dans cette optique que Raoult a travaill  Marseille o il a test 6 ou 7% de la population phocenne. C'est ce qu'on fait les chinois, les corens, les tawanais, les allemands etc ...




> Je n'ai rien dmontr du tout, mais dans la phrase suivante, tu dis quand mme que j'avais raison


La rsistance aux anti-biotiques et anti-viraux ne concernent pas uniquement les mdicaments du protocole Raoult mais tous les mdicaments de ces types. Et a prend des dcennies. C'est pas en 2 mois de prescription que tu vas aboutir  a. Donc comme d'hab tu racontes n'importe quoi.




> Oh tiens je croyais que le mdicament tait sans dangers, et tout et tout. Attends les populations  risques pour l'hydroxy, c'est celles qui vont justement dvelopper les formes graves face aux virus 
> 
> comment tu fais pour viter l'hospitalisation alors vu que _justement_, tu ne traites pas les populations  risques ? Et l'urgence, toussa ?


C'est faux. Tu es d'une malhonntet sans limite. 

La population  risque pour l'hydroxy c'est principalement celle qui a des problmes cardiaques c'est pour a qu'on fait des lectrocardiogrammes et pas des coloscopies  ::roll:: . Pour le virus c'est beaucoup plus large et mme si certaines population sont prdisposes du fait de leur ge de leurs poids de leurs comorbidits tout le monde peut faire une forme grave et dcder. Un gros tiers voire plus des patients hospitaliss et en ra *ne font pas parti des populations  risque*.

En dbut d'pidmie tu n'avais aucune ide des chiffres, des ordres de grandeurs, des recommandations, on est visiblement  la fin, il n'y a visiblement aucune 2me vague nulle-part, et tu es toujours autant dsinform et ignorant, et tu continues  venir ramener ta pseudo-science en mode polmique avec un boulard qui passe plus les portes.

Et je dis pseudo-science parce que tes interventions n'ont absolument rien  voir avec celles que pourraient faire un vritable scientifique. Tu slectionnes uniquement les faits qui vont s'aligner avec le point de vue que tu as choisi avant toute forme d'analyse (puisque tu n'as aucune ide du tableau gnral), tu dformes ce qui est dit si tu ne mens pas carrment, tu fais des prsuppositions fondes sur rien d'autre que tes dductions ou tes impressions, et en plus tu es d'une rare arrogance.

Bref, tu fais dshonore le statut que tu prtends avoir  quasiment chacune de tes interventions.

Je dis "prtends" parce que j'en viens  douter qu'on puisse donner un doctorat  une personne avec un niveau intellectuel aussi fragile.




> Quoi ? Aucun accident sur sont traitement ?  C'est faux vu qu'il y a eu des morts  Marseille pendant ses tudes oups


Pas de problmes cardiaques lis au traitement. Tu fais des assertions sans aucune preuve de quoi que ce soit. Pour le moment sur ce point on a juste la parole de l'IHU c'est tout. On verra plus tard si des gens portent plaintes ou si une enqute met en vidence une mortalit anormale due  son traitement.




> Pour les souches rsistantes, tu me fais bien rire. Le virus ne va pas se dire, oh ? C'est mon 10me anniversaire, faut que je mute. Le dveloppement de rsistances peuvent se dvelopper trs trs vites, d'autant plus que le virus contamine de personnes. Il a dj bien mut depuis le dbut de l'pidmie.


Il mute trs peu aux dires des virologues. Reste qu'au final ton argument est d'une stupidit affligeante, surtout ne traitons pas sinon on risque de plus pouvoir traiter si une souche rsistante merge ...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

Bon, je vais m'arrter l, je ne vois pas l'intrt de discuter avec toi.


Mme pas foutu de comprendre qu'il y a une diffrence entre prescrire un mdicament en masse, et ne le prescrire qu'aux cas plus graves.

Jusqu' dire des contrevrit les virus  ARN sont connus pour leurs mutations et le Coronavirus mute, et continue de muter. Et non, la mutation d'une population (!= individus), a peut trs bien se faire en ~ une gnration, tu montres que tu ne comprends rien  la Thorie de l'volution.



Pire, tu me dis que l'tude du Lancet, c'est des cas graves. Tu me dis ensuite que les cas graves sont ngatifs au PCR Pourtant l'tude du Lancet n'inclue que les personnes positives au PCR, et traites au plus tard 48h aprs de diagnostique.  ::fou:: 


Vient pas m'attaquer ensuite sur mon doctorat, parce qu'ici, c'est toi l'ne. Tu vis dans ta ralit alternative o tu as raison Bah, continue  vivre dans ton monde.

EDIT: c'est cadeau.




> Les virus  ARN prsentent des taux de mutation trs levs4, contrairement aux virus  ADN : la rplication est sensible aux erreurs, et ces virus ne possdent pas les ADN polymrases permettant de dtecter et corriger ces erreurs, d'o des formes plus ou moins virulentes.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virus_%C3%A0_ARN

----------


## Marco46

> Pire, tu me dis que l'tude du Lancet, c'est des cas graves. Tu me dis ensuite que les cas graves sont ngatifs au PCR Pourtant l'tude du Lancet n'inclue que les personnes positives au PCR, et traites au plus tard 48h aprs de diagnostique.


a fait parti des nombreux points hallucinants dans cette tude. Les donnes sont manifestement foireuses pour reprendre la terminologie de Raoult. D'ailleurs il n'y a aucune source, on ne sait pas d'o viennent les donnes. a n'a pas l'air de beaucoup te gner d'avoir une tude d'une qualit infiniment plus pauvre que celle de Raoult. Mais comme a va dans le sens que tu veux donner  l'histoire tu n'y vois rien  redire.

Si tu t'tais renseign tu saurais que les tests PCR sont indiqus juste aprs l'apparition des symptmes quand la charge virale est importante et se trouve principalement dans le nez. En seulement quelques jours le virus migre dans l'organisme et les tests PCR deviennent massivement ngatifs.

Pour le reste le COVID-19 mute trs peu c'est un fait tabli.

----------


## Neckara

> a n'a pas l'air de beaucoup te gner d'avoir une tude d'une qualit infiniment plus pauvre que celle de Raoult.


 ::ptdr::  Et d'o tu sors a ?




> a fait parti des nombreux points hallucinants dans cette tude. Les donnes sont manifestement foireuses pour reprendre la terminologie de Raoult.


Ben oui, vu qu'elles ne disent pas ce que tu veux entendre, c'est donc qu'elles sont foireuses.  ::ptdr:: 




> D'ailleurs il n'y a aucune source, on ne sait pas d'o viennent les donnes.


Ah bon ? T'as lu l'article pour dire une connerie aussi norme ?




> Mais comme a va dans le sens que tu veux donner  l'histoire tu n'y vois rien  redire.


J'ai pourtant dj abord ce point (qualit de l'tude) dans un de mes messages prcdent
Tu es en train de rinventer la ralit mon pauvre.





> Si tu t'tais renseign tu saurais que les tests PCR sont indiqus juste aprs l'apparition des symptmes quand la charge virale est importante et se trouve principalement dans le nez. En seulement quelques jours le virus migre dans l'organisme et les tests PCR deviennent massivement ngatifs.


 ::mouarf::  Donc l'tude qui a des patients positifs au PCR avait bien fait comme le Raoult il a dit non ?
Ah non, c'tait forcment des patients graves. Mais les patients graves ont des tests PCR ngatifs.

Continue ta gymnastique c'est marrant  regarder.




> Pour le reste le COVID-19 mute trs peu c'est un fait tabli.


Et pourtant on a dj une nouvelle souche plus agressive et ce trs tt  partir du dbut de l'pidmie

Le virus mute en moyenne 100 000  1 000 000 de fois toutes les 6 heures, tu appelles a "trs peu" ? 
https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...ation-continue


Si le gnome est stable, cela ne veut en rien dire qu'il ne mute pas, c'est que le processus de slection favorise la souche originale, qui est dj trs "performante". Mais change la slection, et ta souche changera.

De plus, il est stupide de ne parler que de temps, car un des lments les plus importants est le nombre d'individus. Plus t'as d'individus, plus la probabilit de voir une mutation "utile" est leve.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si il n'y a pas de deuxime vague ce dbat n'a peut-tre plus lieu d'tre.
Il y a ceux qui sont convaincu que l'hydroxychloroquine peut faire diminuer la charge virale et donc, si il est administr trs tt aprs l'apparition du virus, il peut empcher le dveloppement d'une forme grave.
Et il y a ceux qui pensent qu'il n'y a pas de de bnfice.

Au final peu importe, partout dans le monde des mdecins ont prescris de l'hydrosychloroquine en prvention ou ds le diagnostic, beaucoup de docteurs pensent que a a permis aux patient de gurir plus vite.
Ceux qui voyagent dans un pays o il y a du paludisme s'en font prescrire par leur mdecin, ce n'est pas un mdicament extrmement dangereux, surtout quand on a aucun problme cardiaque. (il y a certains malades qui prennent de l'hydroxychloroquine en permanence)
Mais effectivement tous les mdicaments sont toxique et c'est toujours risqu d'en prendre un (mme le paractamol).
La balance bnfice/risque penche clairement du ct du bnfice au dbut de la maladie. Par contre  la fin quand il n'y a plus de virus et que le malade est quasiment foutu, c'est trop tard...

C'est quand mme trange cette gigantesque campagne anti hydroxychloroquine.
Mais avec un peu de chance le SARS-CoV-2 va disparatre et le monde va pouvoir passer  autre chose, parce que a fait un moment que c'est devenu lourd...

Maintenant il faut esprer qu' la prochaine pidmie on va ragir trs rapidement. On va tous mettre des masques, il y aura une campagne massive de dpistage, et on isolera les malades.

----------


## benjani13

> a fait parti des nombreux points hallucinants dans cette tude. Les donnes sont manifestement foireuses pour reprendre la terminologie de Raoult.


Je reviens l dessus par ce que je trouve ce genre de propos hallucinants : on ne peut pas dire qu'une chose est "manifestement" vrai ou fausse. Il faut le dmontrer. Je ne sais pas si les donnes de l'tude publie dans The Lancet sont bidonnes ou non. Si elle le sont, il faut le prouver. J'avais vu le tweet de Raoult que tu paraphrases: https://twitter.com/raoult_didier/st...89517151461376




> Concernant l'article du Lancet : il n'est pas possible qu'il y ait une telle homognit entre des patients de 5 continents diffrents. Il y a manipulation pralable, non mentionne dans le matriel et mthodes, ou ces donnes sont fausses.


Personnellement une personne, si tant est mrite, ne me convaincra jamais avec un "C'est impossible" et "il y a manipulation" sans aucune autre forme de dmonstration que quelques donnes encadrs en rouge. Des donnes statistiques manipules, a se prouve trs bien avec des outils statistiques. Je te donne un exemple: l'anne dernire j'ai boss sur une plateforme d'open data sur le rfrendum contre la privatisation d'ADP. On siphonnait les donnes du ministres de lintrieur et on en faisait des graphes, des cartes, des analyses. Les donnes nous semblaient manipuls, et grce  l'aide d'un enseignant chercheur de Sorbonne, on a pu le dmontrer. Grce  ses comptences en stats, il a pu dmontrer par le calcul que les donnes tait incohrentes et que le ministre de l'intrieur ne partageaient pas des donnes propres. C'tait prouvs, point. 

Il y a il une analyse statistique solide sur les donne du lancet pour tablir qu'elles sont  minima incohrente et donc peut tre manipuls?

En soit la rponse je m'en fiche un peu. Mais c'est pour te donner des pistes de reflexion sur qu'est-ce qu'un bon argument et qu'est-ce qu'il ne l'est pas, et pourquoi face  tweet de Raoult comme celui que j'ai partag je ne peux tre que extrmement prudent et plutt mfiant.

Le "manifestement" ne devrait que trs rarement faire partie d'un argumentaire scientifique car ce qui est manifestement vrai pour les uns ne l'est pas pour les autres. Je connais des gens qui disent que les pyramides n'ont manifestement absolument pas pu tre construite par des humains, d'autres que manifestement ce sont des blocs de granits fondus et non des blocs taills. Bon, c'est relatif le "manifestement" et "l'impossible".





> Si tu t'tais renseign tu saurais que les tests PCR sont indiqus juste aprs l'apparition des symptmes quand la charge virale est importante et se trouve principalement dans le nez. En seulement quelques jours le virus migre dans l'organisme et les tests PCR deviennent massivement ngatifs.
> 
> Pour le reste le COVID-19 mute trs peu c'est un fait tabli.


N'tait-ce pas ces tests PCR ngatif que Raoult utilisait pour indiquer que son protocole fonctionnait? (sincre question je ne sais plus) Si oui du coup comment vrifier que la PCR a t rendue ngatif grce  un mdicament et non "naturellement"?

Il me semble aussi avoir vu des tudes sud corenne ou chez certaines personnes la PCR redevenait positive quelques jours aprs avoir t ngative. Faudrait que je retrouve a.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est quand mme trange cette gigantesque campagne anti hydroxychloroquine.


T'es tellement toujours  l'ouest c'est incroyable. Le Prof. Raoult passe sur toutes les tl, de nombreux soutiens aussi. Des millions de personnes soutiennent son mdicament (on pourra discuter si c'est bien ou non mais c'est un fait). Sur les rseaux la moindre personne qui exprime des doutes relles se fait lyncher totalement, a va jusqu'au menaces de morts. Mais il y a une campagne contre ce mdicament....

Exemple: la tronche en biais vient de se faire censur sa vido qui critiquait Raoult: https://twitter.com/TroncheBiais/sta...82424524091397

Autre exmple : le compte twitter MedicusFR qui portait un regarde critique sur Raoult a du ferm son compte suite  des attaques rpts et des menaces de mort : https://twitter.com/TroncheBiais/sta...69312351367172


Bref, tu me fais penser aux gars dextrme droites qui rptent "on peut plus rien dire sur les noirs et les arabes c'est la censure!" alors qu'il y a Zemmour  la tl tous les soirs (et toutes ses copies).

----------


## Gunny

> Bref, tu me fais penser aux gars dextrme droites qui rptent "on peut plus rien dire sur les noirs et les arabes c'est la censure!" alors qu'il y a Zemmour  la tl tous les soirs (et toutes ses copies).


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : https://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/societe/...aoult-20200529

Il ne croit pas si bien dire non plus : Coronavirus : "Didier Raoult est  la mdecine ce que nous sommes  la politique", estime Jordan Bardela, vice-prsident du Rassemblement national

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur les rseaux la moindre personne qui exprime des doutes relles se fait lyncher totalement


Je n'ai pas vu a, j'ai surtout vous les mdias sortir des tonnes d'articles "une nouvelle tude montre que l'hydroxychloroquine est dangereuse" , j'ai vu les "spcialistes" officiels critiquer l'hydroxychloroquine, j'ai vu des prsentatrices TV essayer de dcrdibiliser le professeur Raoult. (j'ai entendu des critiques sur son style... Sur des chanes du genre BFM TV / CNews)
Le gouvernement est trs anti hydroxychloroquine et dans le conseil scientifique il y a plein de conflits dintrts, les types sont lis  l'industrie pharmaceutique, donc je ne leur pas fais confiance du tout. Dans l'quipe il y a un sociologue, une anthropologue.
Bon aprs c'est possible que dans le peuple des gens soutiennent le professeur Raoult. Il y a des mdecins qui ont cr l'association "Laissons les mdecins prescrire" et je trouve a plutt cool. Au pire que les mdecins fassent signer une dcharge aux malades qui sont volontaires pour tester l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine, il y a qu' signer "je suis d'accord pour prendre ces mdicaments qui vont peut-tre me tuer trs rapidement ou rduire considrablement mon esprance de vie et provoquer de graves squelles qui s'en iront jamais" et voil c'est bon, le patient sait que c'est risqu, mais il veut tester quand mme.
Personnellement je pense qu'il est possible que l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine diminuent la charge virale, il y des tudes qui montrent que ceux qui n'en prennent pas gurissent un peu moins vite.

Enfin bref, si je tombais malade a ne devrait pas tre trop grave, parce que je ne dois pas une personne  risque, je ne suis pas obse, je ne suis pas diabtique, je ne fais pas d'hyper tension, je n'ai pas de problme pulmonaire ou cardiaque.
98% des gens qui vont contracter cette maladie vont s'immuniser spontanment.

Si a se trouve dans quelque mois, dans les mdias officiels ont va dire que le monde  ragit de manire excessive et qu'on en a peut-tre trop fait avec le confinement. (Ce n'est pas l'apocalypse en Sude. Alors ok il y a des morts mais au moins l'conomie ne s'est pas arrt  ::P: , il faut avoir le sens des priorits un peu. De toute faon la crise conomique va causer beaucoup plus de morts que a)
Bon aprs c'est cool pour ceux qui veulent la dcroissance.

Bref, vivement qu'on ne parle plus du SARS-CoV-2 c'est trop chiant. Depuis dbut 2020 a ne parle que a, j'en ai plein de le dos de ces conneries.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc l'tude qui a des patients positifs au PCR avait bien fait comme le Raoult il a dit non ?
> Ah non, c'tait forcment des patients graves. Mais les patients graves ont des tests PCR ngatifs.
> 
> Continue ta gymnastique c'est marrant  regarder.


Mais on ne sait pas si l'tude a des patients graves PCR positifs. On en sait rien parce que toutes leurs donnes sont sujettes  caution.

Apparemment il y a pas mal de monde dans la communaut scientifique que cette histoire commence  nerver.




> T'es tellement toujours  l'ouest c'est incroyable.


Dsol mais c'est toi qui est  l'ouest. On a une tude pourrie suivie d'une campagne de comm hallucinante dans les mdias ce qui conduit en quelques jours  des actions de l'OMS et de certains gouvernements. C'est ouf.

Les exemples pas trs glorieux que tu cites sont sur les rseaux sociaux pas dans les mdias mainstream o Raoult est assez peu prsent au final en comparaison des autres points de vue.

C'est comme si tu disais que la campagne pro TCE de 2007 avait t quilibre parce que les gens avaient internet pour s'exprimer malgr le son de cloche unilatral dans les mdias.

Et comme d'habitude OUI l'extrme droite surfe sur cette vague pour ratisser des voix. C'est simplement du clientlisme. Si la situation tait inverse tu peux tre certain que le FN sera  fond contre le protocole Raoult.

C'est quoi l'tape d'aprs ? Vous allez qualifier les supporters de Raoult d'antismites pdo nazis ? Franchement vous dvissez compltement les gars.




> Je reviens l dessus par ce que je trouve ce genre de propos hallucinants : on ne peut pas dire qu'une chose est "manifestement" vrai ou fausse. Il faut le dmontrer. Je ne sais pas si les donnes de l'tude publie dans The Lancet sont bidonnes ou non. Si elle le sont, il faut le prouver.


Merci de pas renverser la charge de la preuve. C'est aux auteurs de l'tude de fiabiliser leur tude en publiant les sources, le code source et les donnes.

Si quelqu'un t'affirme que la terre est plate ce n'est pas  toi de prouver qu'il a tort.

----------


## David_g

> Enfin bref, si je tombais malade a ne devrait pas tre trop grave, parce que je ne dois pas une personne  risque, je ne suis pas obse, je ne suis pas diabtique, je ne fais pas d'hyper tension, je n'ai pas de problme pulmonaire ou cardiaque.
> 98% des gens qui vont contracter cette maladie vont s'immuniser spontanment.


j'avais crit une tartine mais au final quand je lis cela. je n'ai pas envie d'changer. 

Bref pour l'tude du Lancet : il serait bien de lire les conclusions des auteurs qui disent eux mme qu'il y a des limites, que cela n'est que des signaux et que donc il faudrait faire des tudes solides pour confirmer cela. 

@benjani : c'est compltement fou quand mme ce qui arrive  mdicus mais aussi  d'autres. Comme d'ailleurs le doxing de FluidLoading ou il aurait du porter plainte d'ailleurs. et c'est assez fou qu'on vienne dire  tous ces gens qui sont dans le mdical, chercheur en mdecine etc qu'eux aussi sont des vendus au labo etc.

----------


## benjani13

> Merci de pas renverser la charge de la preuve. C'est aux auteurs de l'tude de fiabiliser leur tude en publiant les sources, le code source et les donnes.
> 
> Si quelqu'un t'affirme que la terre est plate ce n'est pas  toi de prouver qu'il a tort.


Et si quelqu'un t'affirme qu'une tude est truqu, genre Raoult? C'est donc  Raoult de dmontrer que l'tude est truque, non?

La charge de la preuve revient  celui qui affirme. Ici celui qui affirme c'est Raoult en disant : cette tude est bidonn. Si on fait ce que tu dit,  savoir demander aux auteurs de l'tude de dmontrer que leur tude n'est pas truqu, c'est donc, justement, un renversement de la charge de la preuve.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais on ne sait pas si l'tude a des patients graves PCR positifs.




C'est le principe du PCR quantique. Les tests PCR sont  la fois positifs et ngatifs pour les patients graves, on ne peut pas savoir tant que Marco64 n'a pas dcid de ce qui l'arrange.




> On en sait rien parce que toutes leurs donnes sont sujettes  caution.


Ah bon ? Et en quoi serait-elles plus  caution que celles de ton gourou mmm ?





> Apparemment il y a pas mal de monde dans la communaut scientifique que cette histoire commence  nerver.


Et comme d'habitude, t'as pas lu ?





> Dsol mais c'est toi qui est  l'ouest. On a une tude pourrie suivie d'une campagne de comm hallucinante dans les mdias ce qui conduit en quelques jours  des actions de l'OMS et de certains gouvernements. C'est ouf.


Ah bas quand c'tait le Raoult, c'tait bon, mais quand c'est une tudes qui te plat pas, c'pas bien ?

Au passage, la raction est tout  fait justifie pour un traitement qui n'a toujours pas fait preuve de son efficacit et sur lequel plane des suspicion





> Merci de pas renverser la charge de la preuve. C'est aux auteurs de l'tude de fiabiliser leur tude en publiant les sources, le code source et les donnes.
> 
> Si quelqu'un t'affirme que la terre est plate ce n'est pas  toi de prouver qu'il a tort.


Tu dconnes compltement.

La charge de la preuve incomb dj  ton gourou de faire preuve de l'efficacit de son traitement, ce qu'il n'a toujours pas t foutu de faire, mais a, a te gne pas.

Pour les donnes brutes, t'es bien gentil, mais y'a des lois c'est pas la fte du slip.

----------


## Marco46

> Et si quelqu'un t'affirme qu'une tude est truqu, genre Raoult? C'est donc  Raoult de dmontrer que l'tude est truque, non?
> 
> La charge de la preuve revient  celui qui affirme. Ici celui qui affirme c'est Raoult en disant : cette tude est bidonn. Si on fait ce que tu dit,  savoir demander aux auteurs de l'tude de dmontrer que leur tude n'est pas truqu, c'est donc, justement, un renversement de la charge de la preuve.





> Tu dconnes compltement.
> 
> La charge de la preuve incomb dj  ton gourou de faire preuve de l'efficacit de son traitement, ce qu'il n'a toujours pas t foutu de faire, mais a, a te gne pas.
> 
> Pour les donnes brutes, t'es bien gentil, mais y'a des lois c'est pas la fte du slip.


LOL

*Les gars vous tes en roues libres*.

Donc ces 4 guignols (farcis de conflits d'intrts au passage mais apparemment c'est pas un problme) pondent une tude qui raconte une histoire, et ils donnent pas les donnes et le process qui permettent de vrifier et reproduire, et a serait aux sceptiques de prouver qu'ils ont tord ?!?

Franchement on va arrter l c'est n'importe quoi, des piliers de comptoir  4g ont plus de bon sens que vous.

Dernier point pour Neckara qui a toujours pas fait atterrir son vaisseau spatial, cette tude n'est pas destine  prouver que le protocole Raoult ne fonctionne pas puisqu'elle ne le teste pas.

Au del de l'tude en elle-mme, je m'interroge simplement sur le pourquoi des gens en ont dduit que c'tait le cas et comment il est possible d'avoir une raction aussi rapide et brutale au niveau des excutifs de diffrentes organisations et pays qui a en plus pour effet de stopper les recherches en cours.

a s'appelle une chasse aux sorcires. Et pour moi le mobile est trs clair : Protger les intrts des labos pharmaceutiques qui voient dans le COVID une montagne de profits inesprs. Rien qu'avec les variations des cours de bourse ces derniers mois ils ont du bien se gaver.

----------


## Marco46

> Enfin bref, si je tombais malade a ne devrait pas tre trop grave, parce que je ne dois pas une personne  risque, je ne suis pas obse, je ne suis pas diabtique, je ne fais pas d'hyper tension, je n'ai pas de problme pulmonaire ou cardiaque.
> 98% des gens qui vont contracter cette maladie vont s'immuniser spontanment.


Mon petit Ryu t'a toujours pas compris que peu importe que tu sois pas une personne  risque, tu pourrais trs bien te retrouver en ra pendant 1 mois et demi et derrire de taper une anne de rducation  rapprendre  parler et  marcher si tu survis.

Je l'ai dit peut tre 20 fois mais les ra taient (et sont toujours) blindes de personnes relativement jeunes (40, 50, 60 ans) pas spcialement obses et sans comorbidit.

Alors oui le risque dans l'absolu est moindre mais il est rel et beaucoup plus important que pour une grippe standard.

Le confinement a sans aucun doute sauv des dizaines de milliers de vies, et pas seulement des vieux avec un pied dans la tombe.

----------


## Neckara

> Donc ces 4 guignols (farcis de conflits d'intrts au passage mais apparemment c'est pas un problme) pondent une tude qui raconte une histoire, et ils donnent pas les donnes et le process qui permettent de vrifier et reproduire, et a serait aux sceptiques de prouver qu'ils ont tord ?!?


Tu sais il arrive trs frquemment que les donnes ne soient pas disponibles parce qu'il y a des lois comme le RGPD banane !


Ensuite dis pas de conneries, vous n'tes en rien sceptique.





> Dernier point pour Neckara qui a toujours pas fait atterrir son vaisseau spatial, cette tude n'est pas destine  prouver que le protocole Raoult ne fonctionne pas puisqu'elle ne le teste pas.


Bien videmment puisque le protocole Raoult change quand a vous arrange
Mme le Dr Raoult ne teste pas le protocole Raoult dans ses tudes, c'est dire !




> a s'appelle une chasse aux sorcires. Et pour moi le mobile est trs clair : Protger les intrts des labos pharmaceutiques qui voient dans le COVID une montagne de profits inesprs. Rien qu'avec les variations des cours de bourse ces derniers mois ils ont du bien se gaver.


 ::fou:: 

Parce que prescrire en masse de l'hydroxy, a va pas leur rapporter des sous peut-tre ?  ::roll:: 

Quant  la chasse aux sorcire, je rigole. Le guignol a pas t foutu de faire son boulot depuis dj bien 2 mois et a vous tonne que a passe mal ?  ::roll:: 




> Mon petit Ryu t'a toujours pas compris que peu importe que tu sois pas une personne  risque, tu pourrais trs bien te retrouver en ra pendant 1 mois et demi et derrire de taper une anne de rducation  rapprendre  parler et  marcher si tu survis.


Et pire que a, il pourrait trs bien aussi se faire frapper d'un clair en sortant de chez lui

T'as toujours pas compris ce qu'est une probabilit, hein




> Je l'ai dit peut tre 20 fois mais les ra taient (et sont toujours) blindes de personnes relativement jeunes (40, 50, 60 ans) pas spcialement obses et sans comorbidit.


"relativement jeunes"  ::whistle:: .

----------


## benjani13

> LOL
> 
> *Les gars vous tes en roues libres*.
> 
> Donc ces 4 guignols (farcis de conflits d'intrts au passage mais apparemment c'est pas un problme) pondent une tude qui raconte une histoire, et ils donnent pas les donnes et le process qui permettent de vrifier et reproduire, et a serait aux sceptiques de prouver qu'ils ont tord ?!?
> 
> Franchement on va arrter l c'est n'importe quoi, des piliers de comptoir  4g ont plus de bon sens que vous.


Marco, je t'invite  relire mes prcdents messages. J'ai tent de rouvrir une discussion sereine avec toi en:
En tant respectueux (tu as rebondi sur mon message disant "tu es toujours  l'ouest" mais c'tait bien pour Ryu et pas pour toi.)Ne dcrdibilisant pas ta positionEn parlant uniquement de rhtorique et d'pistmologie pour ne pas aborder ce sujet clivantEn gardant moi mme une position neutre sur ce mdicamentEn faisant tout ce que je peux pour ne pas apparaitre comme un "ennemie"En tentant de rflchir ensemble, sur les arguments utiliss des deux cts 

J'ai fait des efforts pour avoir une discussion avec toi,  chaque fois tu te met sur la dfensive comme si je t'attaquais personnellement. Comble de tout a, tu finis maintenant par m'insulter. Je coupe donc la conversation, je ne te rpondrai plus ici.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai fait des efforts pour avoir une discussion avec toi,  chaque fois tu te met sur la dfensive comme si je t'attaquais personnellement. Comble de tout a, tu finis maintenant par m'insulter. Je coupe donc la conversation, je ne te rpondrai plus ici.


Aprs, c'est aussi un peu de ma faute car je lui rentre-dedans dans mes messages que je lui adresse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors oui le risque dans l'absolu est moindre mais il est rel et beaucoup plus important que pour une grippe standard.


Non mais ok, mais statistiquement t'as plus de chance de survivre  la maladie quand tu n'es pas une personne  risque.
Aprs ouais a arrive qu'un enfant non obse meurt du SARS-CoV-2, mais c'est plus rare.

En ce moment le R0 est infrieur  1, non ? Si a continu comme a, la maladie devrait disparaitre. (on entend plus parler du SARS-CoV-1 ou du MERS-CoV, a fera peut-tre pareil)
Il y a de moins en moins de chance de se faire contaminer. Pendant un moment on va s'arranger pour que la densit de population ne soit pas trop leve dans les lieux publics, comme a un malade ne pourra pas contaminer beaucoup de personnes.

----------


## Marco46

> Aprs, c'est aussi un peu de ma faute car je lui rentre-dedans dans mes messages que je lui adresse.


a doit tre ce que les alcooliques anonymes appellent "un moment de lucidit".

----------


## ABCIWEB

*Nouveau rebondissement, l'tude Lancet largement critique :*

source



> L'tude sur l'hydroxychloroquine contre le coronavirus, publie le 22 mai dans la revue scientifique The Lancet, est  son tour attaque de toutes part. Elle se fonde sur environ 96.000 patients hospitaliss entre dcembre et avril dans 671 hpitaux, et compare l'tat de ceux qui ont reu le traitement  celui des patients qui ne l'ont pas eu.
> ...
> 
> Ces rsultats, qui vont dans le mme sens que plusieurs autres tudes  plus petite chelle, ont eu un retentissement considrable et des consquences spectaculaires.
> 
> Trois jours plus tard, l'Organisation mondiale de la Sant (OMS) a annonc la suspension par mesure de prcaution des essais cliniques qu'elle menait sur cette molcule avec ses partenaires dans plusieurs pays.
> 
> Plusieurs autres essais cliniques ont t suspendus et la France a banni l'utilisation de l'hydroxychloroquine pour le traitement du Covid-19, au grand dam de ses promoteurs.
> 
> ...


Cela vaut une bonne srie, non ? Y'a matire  faire un film. Imaginez un peu, toute la communaut scientifique officielle qui se lve pour dnoncer la lgret des conclusions du cancre Raoult, et qui pour appuyer ses critiques se base sur la prestigieuse revue scientifique The Lancet qui publie une tude  mourir de rire. A mourir de rire, ou  mourir de honte. 

Le Pr Gilbert Deray dont il est question en fin de cet article et qui n'a jamais dfendu l'usage de la chloroquine, tait interview au journal de 19h sur France Inter :



> On s'tonne que par exemple, le nombre de morts en Australie serait suprieur au nombre de mort total qui ait jamais t annonc en Australie, que certains hpitaux ont t inclus alors que les hpitaux disent "non je n'ai pas t inclus". Donc soit en fait ce sont des erreurs, soit c'est une fraude...


C'est tellement gros que de nombreux mdecins qui n'avaient jamais pris part  la polmique sur la chloroquine montent aujourd'hui au crneau, parce que l quand mme, a fait tche. 

Donc apparemment personne ne contrle rien chez Lancet ? Sinon mme un collgien aurait pu tiquer en remarquant que le nombre de patients dcds et traits  la chloroquine en Australie tait suprieur au nombre de morts total. C'est un gag, non ? Et si l'on pousse le bouchon jusqu' aller vrifier les hpitaux inclus, a tangue encore plus. 

D'un autre ct, sur l'aspect mthodologique, j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils avaient inclus tous les traitements en vrac sans se proccuper de la posologie ni du stade de la prescription. Et comme la chloroquine a en moyenne, t administre le plus souvent dans des cas graves et possiblement  forte dose dans les cas dsesprs, a fait un gros biais pour critiquer un protocole qui stipule de la prescrire  dose contenue, sous contrle et avant l'aggravation de la maladie. 

Quelle rigueur dans la dmonstration ! Aprs avoir dmontr le danger de la course aux profits  tout prix, le macronavirus nous montre maintenant toute la crdibilit de la communaut scientifique officielle. Ce sont sans doute les mmes qui ont valid la thorie du ruissellement. 

Enfin peu importe, c'est sur cette tude "hyper srieuse" que l'OMS s'est base pour interrompre ses essais et que la France  banni l'utilisation de l'hydroxychloroquine pour le traitement du Covid-19. 

C'est  la fois comique, effrayant et norme.

----------


## Neckara

Cela me fait assez rire que certaines personnes ne dcouvrent que maintenant qu'on peut faire une lecture critique d'articles scientifiques mais arrivent quand mme  se planter.


Encore une fois, les donnes brutes ne sont pas toujours disponibles, il y a des contraintes lgales pour ce genre de donnes, on ne les distribue pas n'importe comment. Sachant que mme la distribution des donnes brutes, du code, etc. ne peut empcher la fraude.
D'o justement l'importance d'avoir plusieurs tudes, venant de plusieurs laboratoires diffrents.


Les reviewers lisent l'article soumis, mais ils ne vont pas refaire des calculs, ou des vrifications trs pousses des rsultats si rien ne choque leur attention  la premire lecture. Et non, un collgien n'aurait pas tiqu, vu qu'un collgien ne connaitrait pas le nombre total de morts en Australie De ce que j'ai compris, c'est un continent qui a mal t attribu cela peut tre une erreur de saisie, et pas ncessairement de la part des chercheurs des erreurs de saisis a arrive. Mais derrire, il faut pouvoir montrer que ces erreurs sont suffisamment importante pour changer le rsultat de l'tude.


J'ai envie de dire qu'il n'y a rien de nouveau sous le soleil, pas la peine de jouer les vierges effarouches.



Pour les questions de posologie, et du stade de la prescription vous montrez que vous n'avez ni lu l'article, ni compris ce qu'il faisait

Pour linterruption des ses essais, l'tude disait au contraire la ncessit de les poursuivre. Cependant, vu que le mdicament n'a toujours pas t foutu de faire preuve de son efficacit, et qu'il existe maintenant des suspicions (pas une preuve dfinitive, hein, une suspicion) l'thique, oui tu sais le truc prfr de votre Raoult, dit d'arrter les expriences. Si le Raoult avait t capable de faire ses tudes correctement ds le dbut on n'en serait pas l.





> Quelle rigueur dans la dmonstration ! Aprs avoir dmontr le danger de la course aux profits  tout prix, le macronavirus nous montre maintenant toute la crdibilit de la communaut scientifique officielle. Ce sont sans doute les mmes qui ont valid la thorie du ruissellement.


Tiens, aprs 2 secondes de recherches sur Wikipdia.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%..._ruissellement

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Tiens, aprs 2 secondes de recherches sur Wikipdia.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%..._ruissellement


Aprs quelques secondes de recherche en plus.... (en anglais, on trouve plus de choses, et je sais que tu lis facilement)

https://www.theguardian.com/commenti...economics-work
https://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/...cs-flood-drip/
https://www.economicshelp.org/blog/1...own-economics/

En gros : le terme thorie du ruissellement est bien utilise par ses dtracteurs, pas du tout par ses dfenseurs. Je n'ai trouv aucun texte moderne dfendant ce terme(recherche rapide, hein, pas profonde, mais la diffrence est marquante). Mais elle est bien applique quand mme dans la vraie vie, hier comme aujourd'hui. Reagan et Trump ont baiss les impts des plus riches dans cette optique l. (a n'a donn aucun rsultat pour Reagan, il est trop tt pour juger Trump  ce sujet, mme si je n'ai gure de doutes). 

Tu as raison dans l'absolu : personne ne dfend le terme "thorie du ruissellement", en tous cas de nos jours. Par contre, elle est bel et bien applique. (et Macron qui supprime l'impt sur la fortune en est une variante light, qui ne dit pas son nom). Il y a donc bien une erreur _smantique_ de la part de ses dtracteurs. Mais pas une erreur de fond.

----------


## Marco46

> Cela me fait assez rire que certaines personnes ne dcouvrent que maintenant qu'on peut faire une lecture critique d'articles scientifiques mais arrivent quand mme  se planter.


C'est pas une critique l on parle de fraude et d'incomptence a un niveau juste incroyable.




> Encore une fois, les donnes brutes ne sont pas toujours disponibles, il y a des contraintes lgales pour ce genre de donnes, on ne les distribue pas n'importe comment. Sachant que mme la distribution des donnes brutes, du code, etc. ne peut empcher la fraude.


1/ Ce n'est pas normal, comment peux-tu vrifier et reproduire la conclusion de l'tude ?
2/ Tu parles de contraintes lgales sur la mise  dispo des donnes de cette socit prive mais qui est le malade mental qui a transmis les donnes hospitalires de certains hpitaux sans leur accord ?
3/ Les auteurs de l'tude prtendent avoir les dossiers mdicaux complets. Qui est la personne qui a transmis ces donnes pour la France en tout illgalit ?




> Les reviewers lisent l'article soumis, mais ils ne vont pas refaire des calculs, ou des vrifications trs pousses des rsultats si rien ne choque leur attention  la premire lecture. Et non, un collgien n'aurait pas tiqu, vu qu'un collgien ne connaitrait pas le nombre total de morts en Australie De ce que j'ai compris, c'est un continent qui a mal t attribu cela peut tre une erreur de saisie, et pas ncessairement de la part des chercheurs des erreurs de saisis a arrive. Mais derrire, il faut pouvoir montrer que ces erreurs sont suffisamment importante pour changer le rsultat de l'tude.


Ouai en gros ils font de la code review sans lire les specs ni tirer la branche ni l'excuter ni chercher  comprendre ce que l'auteur veut faire. Ils regardent rapido ce qui a t fait et ils posent une signature ou font chier l'auteur pour rire.

Tout a n'est pas srieux, si c'est a votre mcanisme de review il est bon pour les chiottes.




> J'ai envie de dire qu'il n'y a rien de nouveau sous le soleil, pas la peine de jouer les vierges effarouches.


Ah si dsol, la nouveaut c'est que cette tude a eu un impact norme en particulier en France. Les politiciens avec l'aval du HCSP (qui doit avoir les mmes mcanismes d'analyse et de review que la communaut scientifique) se sont servi de ce torchon pour rgler leurs comptes avec Raoult et ce  une vitesse supersonique.

Comme il est manifeste que la recherche est un bordel sans nom et qu'il convient de tirer la chasse comment pouvons-nous dsormais prendre la moindre dcision sur la base de l'avis des scientifiques puisqu'ils racontent n'importe quoi et que les mcanismes d'auto-contrle qui sont supposs garantir l'indpendance de leurs conclusions sont gravement dficients ?

----------


## Neckara

> Tu as raison dans l'absolu : personne ne dfend le terme "thorie du ruissellement", en tous cas de nos jours. Par contre, elle est bel et bien applique. (et Macron qui supprime l'impt sur la fortune en est une variante light, qui ne dit pas son nom). Il y a donc bien une erreur _smantique_ de la part de ses dtracteurs. Mais pas une erreur de fond.


Attention, on parlait bien de la recherche, pas de la politique.
Les politiques peuvent user de concepts non-reconnus par la recherche.





> 1/ Ce n'est pas normal, comment peux-tu vrifier et reproduire la conclusion de l'tude ?


Je vais rpondre  ta question pour une autre question.

Comment peux-tu t'assurer que l'chantillon dans une prouvette que j'ai not ngatif tait rellement ngatif, sachant que les chantillons ont t dtruits  la fin de l'exprience ? Comment t'assurer donc que les donnes brutes que je te transmettrais seraient donc relles ?


Pour vrifier et reproduire, tu n'as pas d'autres choix que de refaire. Et j'ai mme envie de dire que c'est bien mieux. Imagine, pour reprendre mon exemple, qu'on ai conserv les chantillons, mais que j'ai jou avec leur contenu pour arriver  la conclusion que je souhaitais.





> 2/ Tu parles de contraintes lgales sur la mise  dispo des donnes de cette socit prive mais qui est le malade mental qui a transmis les donnes hospitalires de certains hpitaux sans leur accord ?


Il va falloir que tu me montres que les donnes ont t transmises de manires indues.

Sinon, il existe des partenariats, des contrats qui grent ce genre de choses.




> 3/ Les auteurs de l'tude prtendent avoir les dossiers mdicaux complets. Qui est la personne qui a transmis ces donnes pour la France en tout illgalit ?


Cela ne se fait pas n'importe comment, mais c'est tout  fait possible lgalement.





> Ouai en gros ils font de la code review sans lire les specs ni tirer la branche ni l'excuter ni chercher  comprendre ce que l'auteur veut faire. Ils regardent rapido ce qui a t fait et ils posent une signature ou font chier l'auteur pour rire.
> 
> Tout a n'est pas srieux, si c'est a votre mcanisme de review il est bon pour les chiottes.


C'est quand mme dingue de critiquer tout un systme que tu ne connais ni ne comprends, juste parce qu'un rsultat ne te plat pas

Les reviewers vont faire une lecture critique de l'article. Des contradictions plus pousss seront des publications futures mais pour cela, il faut d'abord que l'article soit publi pour que les autres chercheurs puissent travailler dessus.

Ensuite, tu auras des mta-tudes qui compileront tout cela.





> Ah si dsol, la nouveaut c'est que cette tude a eu un impact norme en particulier en France. Les politiciens avec l'aval du HCSP (qui doit avoir les mmes mcanismes d'analyse et de review que la communaut scientifique) se sont servi de ce torchon pour rgler leurs comptes avec Raoult et ce  une vitesse supersonique.


a lui pendait sous le nez, et ds ses premires tudes foireuses.

Ben oui,  faire n'importe quoi n'importe comment, et pire en le revandiquant, ben faut vraiment pas se planter sinon a te retombe dessus. Et quand tu as une tude qui montre qu'il y a matire  suspicion, c'est le dbut de la fin.

Parce que l, qu'il ai raison ou tort, il est fini.
Soit il a tort, et dans ce cas c'est un criminel. Soit il a raison, donc son manque de rigueur dans ses tudes auront fait perdre un temps fou  tout le monde (vu que si elles avaient t bien faites ds le dbut, on aurait pas ces discussions), et dans ce cas c'est un criminel.

Parce que oui, quand t'es responsable de la mort d'autant de personnes, t'es criminel.




> Comme il est manifeste que la recherche est un bordel sans nom et qu'il convient de tirer la chasse comment pouvons-nous dsormais prendre la moindre dcision sur la base de l'avis des scientifiques puisqu'ils racontent n'importe quoi et que les mcanismes d'auto-contrle qui sont supposs garantir l'indpendance de leurs conclusions sont gravement dficients ?


 ::roll::  Ils ne disent pas ce que je veux, c'est donc qu'ils disent n'importe quoi !

Tu n'as aucune ide du fonctionnement de la recherche, ni mme ce que les scientifiques disent.
Tu ne sais mme pas ce que l'tude du Lancet dit sinon tu ne dirais pas ces btises l.

----------


## Marco46

> Je vais rpondre  ta question pour une autre question.
> 
> Comment peux-tu t'assurer que l'chantillon dans une prouvette que j'ai not ngatif tait rellement ngatif, sachant que les chantillons ont t dtruits  la fin de l'exprience ? Comment t'assurer donc que les donnes brutes que je te transmettrais seraient donc relles ?
> 
> 
> Pour vrifier et reproduire, tu n'as pas d'autres choix que de refaire. Et j'ai mme envie de dire que c'est bien mieux. Imagine, pour reprendre mon exemple, qu'on ai conserv les chantillons, mais que j'ai jou avec leur contenu pour arriver  la conclusion que je souhaitais.


Mais l on est sur un projet informatique. Il n'y a aucun problme  transmettre les donnes et les sources pour permettre l'analyse. Cette absence de transmission fait d'ailleurs parti des griefs ports contre l'quipe en question. Normalement sur des recherches de ce type il faut transmettre le source et les data.




> Il va falloir que tu me montres que les donnes ont t transmises de manires indues.
> 
> Sinon, il existe des partenariats, des contrats qui grent ce genre de choses.
> 
> Cela ne se fait pas n'importe comment, mais c'est tout  fait possible lgalement.


Pas sans l'accord individuel de chaque patient.

L aussi c'est un des griefs port  l'encontre de cette tude. Comment une socit prive amricaine a-t-elle eu accs  des dossiers mdicaux de personnes  l'extrieur des USA ?




> C'est quand mme dingue de critiquer tout un systme que tu ne connais ni ne comprends, juste parce qu'un rsultat ne te plat pas
> 
> Les reviewers vont faire une lecture critique de l'article. Des contradictions plus pousss seront des publications futures mais pour cela, il faut d'abord que l'article soit publi pour que les autres chercheurs puissent travailler dessus.
> 
> Ensuite, tu auras des mta-tudes qui compileront tout cela.


Ce n'est pas que le rsultat me plat pas, de toutes faons l'tude n'a rien  voir avec le protocole Raoult, c'est qu'il a des consquences normes.




> a lui pendait sous le nez, et ds ses premires tudes foireuses.
> 
> Ben oui,  faire n'importe quoi n'importe comment, et pire en le revandiquant, ben faut vraiment pas se planter sinon a te retombe dessus. Et quand tu as une tude qui montre qu'il y a matire  suspicion, c'est le dbut de la fin.


L'tude ne teste pas le protocole Raoult, donc il n'y a aucune suspicion  avoir sur la base de cette tude.




> Parce que l, qu'il ai raison ou tort, il est fini.
> Soit il a tort, et dans ce cas c'est un criminel. Soit il a raison, donc son manque de rigueur dans ses tudes auront fait perdre un temps fou  tout le monde (vu que si elles avaient t bien faites ds le dbut, on aurait pas ces discussions), et dans ce cas c'est un criminel.
> 
> Parce que oui, quand t'es responsable de la mort d'autant de personnes, t'es criminel.


Oh oui criminel rien que a  ::ptdr:: 

Je pense que c'est plutt Veran qui est fini pour le coup. Il a ragi trop vite sans rflchir, peut tre mal conseill par certains lobbys qui ont un intrt  voir Raoult disparatre de la scne.

----------


## David_g

> [B]
> Donc apparemment personne ne contrle rien chez Lancet ? Sinon mme un collgien aurait pu tiquer en remarquant que le nombre de patients dcds et traits  la chloroquine en Australie tait suprieur au nombre de morts total. C'est un gag, non ? Et si l'on pousse le bouchon jusqu' aller vrifier les hpitaux inclus, a tangue encore plus.


Attendons, les auteurs rpondent en tout cas  des questions. 
(au passage : attention beaucoup de gens ont une lecture littral d'"Australia" qui en anglais est aussi l'ocanie)



Sinon pour sortir de dbat sans queue ni tte sur le "protocole".

Il y a une tude sur cohorte intressante ici : 
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...164-8/fulltext
J'espre qu'une tude plus pousse aura lieu car l l'impact est assez fort.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais l on est sur un projet informatique. Il n'y a aucun problme  transmettre les donnes et les sources pour permettre l'analyse. Cette absence de transmission fait d'ailleurs parti des griefs ports contre l'quipe en question. Normalement sur des recherches de ce type il faut transmettre le source et les data.


Encore une fois, on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.




> Pas sans l'accord individuel de chaque patient.


Non.

Ton lien parle d'un accs au dossier mdical d'une personne donne et identifie.

Or ce dont il est question ici est d'un accs (et de souvenir, ce n'est pas exactement le dossier mdical) pour un usage statistique/de recherche.


EDIT: Tiens en cherchant 2-3 trucs sur Google.
https://www.atih.sante.fr/statistiques/mco
https://www.atih.sante.fr/bases-de-d...mande-de-bases
https://www.cepidc.inserm.fr/causes-...s-de-mortalite





> L aussi c'est un des griefs port  l'encontre de cette tude. Comment une socit prive amricaine a-t-elle eu accs  des dossiers mdicaux de personnes  l'extrieur des USA ?


Bah, va lire l'tude, et tu me diras





> Ce n'est pas que le rsultat me plat pas, de toutes faons l'tude n'a rien  voir avec le protocole Raoult, c'est qu'il a des consquences normes.
> 
> L'tude ne teste pas le protocole Raoult, donc il n'y a aucune suspicion  avoir sur la base de cette tude.


C'est marrant a. Le Raoult, lui-mme, ne teste pas son propre protocole, mais c'est une "preuve" que son protocole marche. Et quand une tude sort des rsultats qui dplaisent tout  coup, on la jette  la poubelle parce qu'elle soit-disant teste pas le protocole

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Cela me fait assez rire que certaines personnes ne dcouvrent que maintenant qu'on peut faire une lecture critique d'articles scientifiques mais arrivent quand mme  se planter.
> ...
> J'ai envie de dire qu'il n'y a rien de nouveau sous le soleil, pas la peine de jouer les vierges effarouches.


Oui c'est bien a le problme, tu prtends avoir un discours scientifique et tu voques tes envies en guise de conclusion. 




> Pour linterruption des ses essais, l'tude disait au contraire la ncessit de les poursuivre. Cependant, vu que le mdicament n'a toujours pas t foutu de faire preuve de son efficacit, et qu'il existe maintenant des suspicions (pas une preuve dfinitive, hein, une suspicion) l'thique, oui tu sais le truc prfr de votre Raoult, dit d'arrter les expriences.


Ce n'est pas en se basant sur une tude bancale ou pour le moins approximative qu'on apporte la preuve de quoi que ce soit, encore moins quand on dnonce le manque de rigueur de ceux que l'on critique. C'est l'arroseur arros, alors ne vient pas nous parler d'thique.

Les scientifiques qui font preuve d'thique dans cette histoire, sont ceux qui n'ont jamais pris part  la polmique sur le protocole de Raoult et qui ont sign la lettre ouverte pour avoir des explications.

Ensuite que l'OMS et le gouvernement Franais se basent sur ce brouillon approximatif pour en tirer des conclusions, a dpasse l'entendement.

Enfin ce n'est pas "notre Raoult". Tu utilises cette tournure de phrase pour suggrer un aspect affectif qui viendrait perturber notre comprhension, mais ce faisant tu utilises des arguments irrationnels qui te dcrdibilise, soulignant en mme temps le manque de rigueur de ton raisonnement bas sur des  priori. Le fait est que cette tude publie pour le contredire est largement aussi critiquable que la sienne et c'est cela qui nous interroge.




> Tiens, aprs 2 secondes de recherches sur Wikipdia.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%..._ruissellement


Nous parlons ici de mdecine et de spcialistes en maladies infectieuses... Evidemment que ce ne sont pas eux qui ont valid la thorie du ruissellement. Tu aurais pu comprendre que ma parabole tait un sarcasme qui dnonait plus globalement le foutage de gueule des politiques qui utilisent des arguments foireux bass sur des thories foireuse pour justifier leur politique, tout comme ils ont utilis cette tude bancale pour interdire l'hydroxychloroquine.

Comme l'a dit *el_slapper* si aucun conomiste ne revendique la validit de cette thorie elle est pourtant largement revendique par Macron, avec ses "premiers de cordes", la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, la flat taxe, le CICE transform en baisse de charges salariales prenne sans aucune contrepartie, le crdit impt recherche utilis comme un outil de dfiscalisation sans rapport direct avec la recherche, et la baisse continue de l'imposition sur les bnfices. 

La barque est charge pour diminuer les revenus de l'tat et les services publics au nom de cette pseudo thorie, donc on compte sur ta rigueur scientifique et ton sens de l'thique pour dnoncer le foutage de gueule de Macron puisque tu constates avec nous qu'elle n'a jamais t dmontre  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Oui c'est bien a le problme, tu prtends avoir un discours scientifique et tu voques tes envies en guise de conclusion.




On va srieusement se rabaisser au niveau de la langue des oiseaux ?




> Ce n'est pas en se basant sur une tude bancale ou pour le moins approximative qu'on apporte la preuve de quoi que ce soit, encore moins quand on dnonce le manque de rigueur de ceux que l'on critique. C'est l'arroseur arros, alors ne vient pas nous parler d'thique.


 ::roll:: 

Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait une preuve, cf mon message prcdent que tu cites ;Tu n'as rien compris  l'objectif de l'tude, de toute vidence tu la critiques sans l'avoir lue ;Je ne suis pas la personne qui a rdig cette tude.




> Ensuite que l'OMS et le gouvernement Franais se basent sur ce brouillon approximatif pour en tirer des conclusions, a dpasse l'entendement.


Cela dpasse *ton* entendement.

Comme je l'ai expliqu, c'tait une raction tout  fait logique.





> Enfin ce n'est pas "notre Raoult". Tu utilises cette tournure de phrase pour suggrer un aspect affectif qui viendrait perturber notre comprhension, mais ce faisant tu utilises des arguments irrationnels qui te dcrdibilise, soulignant en mme temps le manque de rigueur de ton raisonnement bas sur des  priori.


C'est bien ce que je pensais on est tomb au niveau de la langue des oiseaux





> Le fait est que cette tude publie pour le contredire est largement aussi critiquable que la sienne et c'est cela qui nous interroge.


Et vous basez cette critique sur des rumeurs sans avoir lue l'tude ni mme avoir compris ses rsultats.





> Nous parlons ici de mdecine et de spcialistes en maladies infectieuses... Evidemment que ce ne sont pas eux qui ont valid la thorie du ruissellement. Tu aurais pu comprendre que ma parabole tait un sarcasme qui dnonait plus globalement le foutage de gueule des politiques qui utilisent des arguments foireux bass sur des thories foireuse pour justifier leur politique, tout comme ils ont utilis cette tude bancale pour interdire l'hydroxychloroquine.


 ::?:  Tu as trs explicitement parl de "la communaut scientifique officielle".





> La barque est charge pour diminuer les revenus de l'tat et les services publics au nom de cette pseudo thorie, donc on compte sur ta rigueur scientifique et ton sens de l'thique pour dnoncer le foutage de gueule de Macron puisque tu constates avec nous qu'elle n'a jamais t dmontre


Ben oui bien videmment

Il faudrait maintenant que je dnonces tout et ben j'en ai pas fini moi


Personnellement, j'vite de trop dbattre de politique, c'est gnralement plus une perte de temps qu'autre chose sur ce forum. Ce sont des sujets trs compliqus, qui demandent beaucoup de nuances et tu te retrouves  parler avec certaines personnes qui vont te sortir des avis  l'emporte pice, sans jamais chercher  comprendre les systmes dont ils parlent, te donner des anecdotes, dvier la conversation d'un sujet  l'autre,  puis revenir au premier sujet comme si tous les changes prcdents n'avaient pas eu lieu nan les discussions politiques j'vite.

Dj que rien sur une discussion relativement "simple", j'arrive quand mme  avoir un mec qui se contredit clairement, mais qui continu comme si de rien n'tait alors sur une discussion politique


Pour les actions de Macron, difficile de juger sans avoir accs aux dbats qu'il y a eu derrires, les justifications avances,  bref d'avoir compris pourquoi il veut faire cela.

la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune,
=> on veut toujours que les riches payent plus que les autres, mais le justifier par des principes est plus dlicats. C'est le mme problme pour beaucoup d'impts progressifs.

la flat taxe, le CICE  transform en baisse de charges salariales prennes sans aucune  contrepartie,
=> je connais pas assez.

le crdit impt recherche utilis comme un outil de  dfiscalisation sans rapport direct avec la recherche,
=> le but de ce genre de crdit est d'inciter les entreprises  dpenser leur argent d'une manire qui arrange l'tat. C'est ce qu'on appelle des mesures incitatives. Aprs, que a marche ou non tel qu'implmenter, c'est une autre question.

et la baisse  continue de l'imposition sur les bnfices. 
=> j'ai pas suivi.


Aprs, ce n'est qu'une partie d'un tout. Je suis de ceux qui estiment que l'tat ne devrait demander qu'un impt trs faible, et se financer par des services qu'il fournirait (plutt que de les donner au priv), avec chaque sous-entit ayant son propre capital et sources de financements, au montant de ce qu'elles produisent. Ainsi mme si l'tat se casse la gueule, ces services pourront continuer  fonctionner. Cependant, c'est trs loin d'tre facile  implmenter.

Je suis pour une refonte de l'actionnariat, et du boursicotage. Empcher la spculation, et aux actionnaires d'avoir  la fois un fort taux de dividendes et un pouvoir de dcision.

Je suis pour permettre de virer les fonctionnaires incomptents. Je suis pour une modernisation de l'administratif.


Mais a, pour tout le justifier, tout expliquer en dtail ben c'est un livre et j'ai d'autres choses plus importantes en ce moment.

----------


## David_g

Deux trois rflexions (note je n'aime pas la faon de faire de l'quipe de l'IHU) 

- oui, un reviewer n'ira pas jusqu' tracer les diffrents hpitaux. Il n'a accs qu'aux donnes fournis. je ne dis pas a juste sur ce cas l hein.  

Ensuite, il y a des changes c'est ce qui se passe habituellement et c'est ce qui se passe l. il y a des demandes, les auteurs y rpondent etc (et on peur leur reconnaitre cela je pense). La communaut scientifique fera donc son travail (pas sereinement c'est sur). 

Pour mon avis perso : le taux de dcs me semble lev mais je dis bien "Me semble" car au final cela reste sur un ressenti mais par contre je pense que c'est surtout une tude de plus qui donne des signaux. Et on tourne en rond sur les PCR qui sont ncessaires dans ce type de maladie (gurit quasi tout le temps).

- Sinon sur le respect du "protocole"; logiquement comme la chloroquine (et par extension l'hydroxy) est cens avoir un effet (Vido "fin de partie *!*). on devrait donc voir des effets dans les tudes.

- Je me demande par contre vu la capacit de review de l'IHU, comment une tude comme celle de Peronne (rtracte par ses signataires au final) se retrouve en une de l'IHU comme "trs bonne tude".


- Il y a de moins en moins de "Vulgarisateur" sur le sujet (qui pourtant critiquait toutes les tudes si elle paraissait scientifiquement pas terrible: je dis scientifiquement car il y a des choses qui paraitront "trange"  nous grand public et qui est pourtant normal dans la recherche clinique).
Mais on voit de plus en plus certains lcher en ce moment. (note : je ne dis pas que c'est la faute  l'IHu hein mis  part pour Barraud o ils ont t dgueulasse).
Nanmoins c'est un manque pour avoir diffrents points de vue qui explique aussi les mthodologies, etc. (@benjani13 : visiblement on suivait des comptes en commun, je suis preneur de nouveau nom du coup).


Sur un autre sujet car je me laisse embarqu  nouveau dans ce dbat : 

- une piste qui a l'air prometteuse :  une tude sur l'anakinra qui permettra surtout d'intervenir et rduire le risque de dcs/ventilation des personnes gravement atteintes. 

- un prprint (https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1....26.20113373v1) sur l'utilisation du plasma de convalescent.

-  un prprint sur une mta-analyse des taux des mortalits (trs interessante et l'auteur rpond facilement aux questions/limites). il dit bien d'ailleurs que c'est dans l'tat actuel des donnes fournies, que c'est htrogne suivant les pays et leurs systmes de sant.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> il y a des choses qui paraitront "trange"  nous grand public et qui est pourtant normal dans la recherche clinique).


Si tu parles de l'tude publie par Lancet, je n'ai fait que reprendre des critiques faites par des spcialistes et ce qui est remarquable c'est qu'ils ne s'taient pas engags prcdemment pour ou contre la molcule. C'est cela qu'il fallait retenir :




> mme des chercheurs sceptiques sur l'intrt de la molcule pour traiter les malades du Covid-19 ont exprim leurs doutes sur l'tude du Lancet, s'interrogeant notamment sur la provenance des donnes utilises.
> 
> Dans une lettre ouverte publie jeudi soir, des dizaines de scientifiques du monde entier, de Harvard  l'Imperial College de Londres, soulignent ainsi que l'examen minutieux de l'tude du Lancet "a soulev  la fois des inquitudes lies  la mthodologie et  l'intgrit des donnes".
> 
> Ils dressent une longue liste des points problmatiques, d'incohrences dans les doses administres dans certains pays  des questions thiques sur la collecte des donnes des patients, en passant par le refus des auteurs de donner accs aux donnes brutes.


Donc je n'ai rien invent, ce n'est pas mon opinion mais celui de plusieurs dizaines de spcialistes.




> Ensuite, il y a des changes c'est ce qui se passe habituellement et c'est ce qui se passe l. il y a des demandes, les auteurs y rpondent etc (et on peur leur reconnaitre cela je pense). La communaut scientifique fera donc son travail (pas sereinement c'est sur).


Oui donc on vrifie seulement maintenant si l'tude est cohrente et significative. Sauf que c'est un travail qu'il aurait fallu faire *avant* d'en tirer des conclusions. On ne peut pas invoquer un manque de rigueur d'un ct et de l'autre dire qu'une tude qu'on a pas vrifi et qui soulve de nombreux points d'interrogation est un lment dcisif et dterminant comme l'ont fait l'OMS et le gouvernement franais. L'opacit n'est pas une preuve.

----------


## Neckara

> Si tu parles de l'tude publie par Lancet, je n'ai fait que reprendre des critiques faites par des spcialistes []


Donc tu n'es pas all lire l'tude en question, et ne fait que rpter ce que d'autres ont dit.





> Donc je n'ai rien invent, ce n'est pas mon opinion mais celui de plusieurs dizaines de spcialistes.


Une dizaine de spcialistes, c'est rien.

Tu as des dizaines de "spcialistes" qui croient  l'homopathie, qui croient  la Terre Jeune, etc. Mais ils ne reprsentent pas plus de 0,1% (si on prend des dizaines) des spcialistes du domaine.


De surcrot, sur ce genre de ptitions, beaucoup ont signs pour avoir accs aux donnes, pas pour critiquer l'tude en soit.





> Oui donc on vrifie seulement maintenant si l'tude est cohrente et significative. Sauf que c'est un travail qu'il aurait fallu faire *avant* d'en tirer des conclusions. On ne peut pas invoquer un manque de rigueur d'un ct et de l'autre dire qu'une tude qu'on a pas vrifi et qui soulve de nombreux points d'interrogation est un lment dcisif et dterminant comme l'ont fait l'OMS et le gouvernement franais. L'opacit n'est pas une preuve.


Tu n'as toujours pas compris ce que faisait et disait l'tude, je te renvois donc  mes messages prcdents.

----------


## David_g

> Si tu parles de l'tude publie par Lancet, je n'ai fait que reprendre des critiques faites par des spcialistes et ce qui est remarquable c'est qu'ils ne s'taient pas engags prcdemment pour ou contre la molcule. C'est cela qu'il fallait retenir :
> 
> Donc je n'ai rien invent, ce n'est pas mon opinion mais celui de plusieurs dizaines de spcialistes.
> 
> Oui donc on vrifie seulement maintenant si l'tude est cohrente et significative. Sauf que c'est un travail qu'il aurait fallu faire *avant* d'en tirer des conclusions. On ne peut pas invoquer un manque de rigueur d'un ct et de l'autre dire qu'une tude qu'on a pas vrifi et qui soulve de nombreux points d'interrogation est un lment dcisif et dterminant comme l'ont fait l'OMS et le gouvernement franais. L'opacit n'est pas une preuve.


je ne te visais pas du tout hein. j'aurais du faire deux post en fait car la partie sur les comptes des vulgarisateurs qui arrtent suite  des harclements est un autre sujet en soi (entre autres parce que c'est grce  eux qu'on peut comprendre limportance ou non des reproches fait  certaines tudes.
Il n'y avait aucune critique de la critique de l'tude. je n'ai pas de souci  ce qu'on critique/soulve des problmes/questionnent une tude ( part quand on reprend les arguments fums d'un Douste Blazy  :;):  ).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Donc tu n'es pas all lire l'tude en question, et ne fait que rpter ce que d'autres ont dit.


Ce sont leurs arguments qui m'intressent, pas l'tude elle-mme. De mme je n'ai pas lu l'tude de Raoult.

Quand on me dit qu'il y a moins de morts  l'IHU de Marseille que dans les autres rgions franaises, je me dit que c'est encourageant mais j'entends les critiques qui demandent que cela soit vrifi par une tude randomise. 

Quand on me dit qu'une tude opaque qui n'a rien  voir avec le protocole Marseillais est utilise comme argument dcisif pour le contre-dire, arrter les recherches et interdire la prescription de la molcule, je comprends beaucoup moins, et encore moins quand on me parle de rigueur.




> Tu n'as toujours pas compris ce que faisait et disait l'tude, je te renvois donc  mes messages prcdents.


Quels messages ? J'ai bien regard mais rien lu de probant.




> Une dizaine de spcialistes, c'est rien.


Non ce n'est pas rien, tout dpend de la qualit de leurs arguments.

----------


## Neckara

> Ce sont leurs arguments qui m'intressent, pas l'tude elle-mme. De mme je n'ai pas lu l'tude de Raoult.


Le problme, c'est que si tu ne lis pas l'tude tu peux pas comprendre de ce dont elle parle, ni mme de ce qu'elle dit exactement.




> Quand on me dit qu'il y a moins de morts  lIHU de Marseille que dans les autres rgions franaises, je me dit que c'est encourageant mais j'entends les critiques qui demandent que cela soit vrifi par une tude randomise.


En fait, ce n'tait mme pas un rsultat encourageant, juste un rsultat attendu vu qu' IHU ils faisaient plus de tests, donc avaient un taux par cas mcaniquement plus faible. Si on comparait avec d'autres pays,  la mme priode, faisant aussi des tests en masse, on retombait plus ou moins sur nos pieds.




> Quand on me dit qu'une tude opaque qui n'a rien  voir avec le protocole Marseillais est utilise comme argument dcisif pour le contre-dire, arrter les recherches et interdire la prescription de la molcule, je comprends beaucoup moins, et encore moins quand on me parle de rigueur.


D'o l'intrt de lire l'tude pour comprendre de ce dont elle parle.

Je passerais outre le qualificatif d'opaque, car ne veut pas dire grand chose.
Je signalerais aussi que le protocole Marseillais n'a pas t test par les propres tudes du Raoult donc  partir de l

Ce qu'il faut comprendre est que l'tude du Lancet a mis en vidence des suspicions sur les traitements effectus  ce jour, il fait un tat des lieux. Cela tait suffisant car le niveau de preuve mis en avant de l'autre ct, tait quasi nul, pire montrait, au mieux, une inefficacit du traitement si on regardait les statistiques de plus prs.

Peut-tre a-t-il aussi servi de prtexte aux politiques pour agir, cela tant plus facile pour eux de justifier leurs actes auprs du grand public.


Pour faire une image, imagine tu as un conseiller dont c'est le mtier qui te conseilles d'utiliser flash sur IE6 parce que a conduit  moins de bugs dans le dveloppement. Tu sais que flash a quelques vulnrabilits, et c'est encore pire sur IE6. Mais si a conduit vraiment  moins de bugs, a pourrait tre un mal pour un bien.

Mais ton conseiller c'est un guignol, et au bout de 3 prsentations n'est mme pas foutu de te dmontrer que cela conduit effectivement  moins de bugs pire, quand tu regardes les stats, apparemment, y'en aurait autant, si ce n'est plus.

T'as un autre conseiller qui se pointe et qui te dit, bah, de ce qu'on a vu dans pas mal d'entreprises, y'a plus de bugs avec flash sur IE6, et a priori, il y aurait plus de vulnrabilits qu'initialement avous. En tout cas, on ne voit pas de miracles comme ce qu'on nous avait vendu. Mme avec des donnes un peu biaises, si c'est aussi miraculeux qu'on nous dit, on devrait quand mme voir quelque chose. T'as d'autres conseills, plus modestes, qui te disent un peu la mme chose mais plus timidement.


Et puis t'en as d'autres, des collgues, qui te disent, que l'entreprise d' ct essaye HTML5/CSS3 a a l'air d'tre prometteur. Un autre qui te dit que d'autres essayent emscripten. Un troisime te parle d'appli desktop. On a essay de faire quelques comparatifs, le problme, c'est que pour tester tout le monde voulait Flash+IE6 parce que c'tait ce dont ils parlaient  la tl. Donc c'tait difficile de tester HTML5/CSS3 / emscripten, et autres.


Et cerise sur le gteau, tu t'aperois qu'on t'a menti. En fait, flash + IE6, on te le conseille finalement que pour des applis o t'as trs peu de chances d'avoir des bugs et pour lesquels les vulnrabilits flashs seront plus importantes que les bugs que tu pourrais avoir


Qu'est-ce que tu fais ? Tu continues cette plaisanterie, o tu y a dj perdu bien trop de temps ?
Ou tu dis  l'autre guignol "a suffit, soit tu me sors un vrai comparatif bien carr, soit tu fermes ta gueule, je t'ai dj accord bien trop d'attention". Puis tu consacres tes ressources  des nouvelles solutions qui semblent plus prometteuses ?





> Non ce n'est pas rien, tout dpend de la qualit de leurs arguments.


Dans ce cas, le nombre n'est plus pertinent, seul le contenu du discours compte.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce qu'il faut comprendre est que l'tude du Lancet a mis en vidence des suspicions sur les traitements effectus  ce jour, il fait un tat des lieux. Cela tait suffisant car le niveau de preuve mis en avant de l'autre ct, tait quasi nul, pire montrait, au mieux, une inefficacit du traitement si on regardait les statistiques de plus prs.


C'est trs facile de faire dire n'importe quoi  des stats surtout quand on ne mesure pas la mme chose. C'est valable pour Raoult mais de la mme manire pour l'tude de Lancet, donc puisque tu parlais de guignol concernant Raoult, c'est guignol contre guignol. 




> Peut-tre a-t-il aussi servi de prtexte aux politiques pour agir, cela tant plus facile pour eux de justifier leurs actes auprs du grand public.


Et oui c'est bien cela le noeud du problme, cela a servi de prtexte, avant mme d'plucher cette tude plus en dtail pour savoir si elle tait rellement concluante pour infirmer les propos de Raoult. Genre on utilise ce qui nous arrange sans tre trop regardant. Ce comportement fait naturellement naitre des suspicions, surtout quand on accuse la "partie adverse" de manque de rigueur et de preuve.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est trs facile de faire dire n'importe quoi  des stats surtout quand on ne mesure pas la mme chose. C'est valable pour Raoult mais de la mme manire pour l'tude de  Lancet, donc puisque tu parlais de guignol concernant Raoult, c'est  guignol contre guignol.


Va lire l'tude au lieu de dire des btises





> Et oui c'est bien cela le noeud du problme, cela a servi de prtexte, avant mme d'plucher cette tude plus en dtail pour savoir si elle tait rellement concluante pour infirmer les propos de Raoult. Genre on utilise ce qui nous arrange sans tre trop regardant. Ce comportement fait naturellement naitre des suspicions, surtout quand on accuse la "partie adverse" de manque de rigueur et de preuve.


Tu n'as pas compris mon propos

Je te dis qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant, mais ont probablement utilis l'tude pour se justifier.
a veut dire qu'tudes ou non, ils taient probablement prt  l'interdire, ils attendaient juste un prtexte.

Tu leurs reproche de ne pas avoir pluch l'tude ce qui est hypocrite vu que toi-mme ne l'a pas fait.

Encore une fois, c'tait suffisant pour infirmer les tudes du Raoult vu leur trs faibles qualits, et confirme d'autres tudes faites en ce sens (et ironiquement confirme les rsultats des rsultats bruts du Raoult). Il ne faudrait pas non plus trop inverser la charge de la preuve

Pour faire une image, pas besoin d'un as pour battre un 3, un 4 suffit largement. Sachant que l'tude n'est pas non plus de si mauvaise qualit faut juste comprendre ce qu'elle dit.


Pour rappel, c'est aussi  cause de la "partie adverse", qu'on a pas pu facilement mettre en place des tudes randomises

----------


## benjani13

Nous sachons

----------


## Neckara

D'ailleurs, je sais pas si vous avez suivi, mais Bill Gates a mis en place de la reconnaissance faciale pour dtecter tous ceux qui ne sont pas vaccins. Le seul moyen de se dfendre est de porter des masques pour empcher la reconnaissance faciale.

----------


## halaster08

> D'ailleurs, je sais pas si vous avez suivi, mais Bill Gates a mis en place de la reconnaissance faciale pour dtecter tous ceux qui ne sont pas vaccins. Le seul moyen de se dfendre est de porter des masques pour empcher la reconnaissance faciale.


Mme pas, j'ai entendu il y a quelques jours que les chinois ont un programme de reconnaissance faciale qui fonctionne malgr le port du masque

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je te dis qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant, mais ont probablement utilis l'tude pour se justifier.
> a veut dire qu'tudes ou non, ils taient probablement prt  l'interdire, ils attendaient juste un prtexte.
> 
> Tu leurs reproche de ne pas avoir pluch l'tude ce qui est hypocrite vu que toi-mme ne l'a pas fait.


Quel rapport ? C'est  ceux qui sont chargs de prendre des dcisions de vrifier leurs sources et de savoir s'ils peuvent en tirer des conclusions.

Et puis l'hypocrisie suppose une dissimulation, dans quelle mesure suis-je hypocrite ? Par contre utiliser un prtexte dont on a pas vrifi s'il constitue rellement une preuve pour justifier une dcision correspond mieux  cette dfinition.

----------


## Neckara

Tu n'as rien compris

La politique se joue beaucoup sur l'opinion publique. C'est  dire que mme avec des preuves suffisantes, tu ne peux pas faire grand chose si l'opinion publique y est trop hostile. Il faut donc attendre l'occasion, un prtexte, pour agir.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose est l'lment dclencheur qu'elle est la raison principale.



Ensuite pour l'hypocrisie :

"Critique d'autrui fonde sur une valeur que l'on contredit soi-mme.
Critique d'autrui que l'on n'applique pas  soi-mme, ou pas de la mme faon."
https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/hypocrisie

----------


## Invit

> Nous sachons


Excellent.
Et pour les chemtrails qui injectent des nanoparticules de golocalisation 5G sous-cutanes, il a fait comment ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu n'as rien compris
> 
> La politique se joue beaucoup sur l'opinion publique. C'est  dire que mme avec des preuves suffisantes, tu ne peux pas faire grand chose si l'opinion publique y est trop hostile. Il faut donc attendre l'occasion, un prtexte, pour agir.


Cela fait longtemps que j'ai compris que les politiciens se foutent de nous dans tous les domaines en utilisant n'importe quel prtexte, d'o ma parabole sur la thorie du ruissellement quelques messages auparavant. Ensuite quand on cherche un prtexte en guise de conclusion, il vaut mieux s'assurer pralablement que ce ne soit pas un ptard mouill qui sera sujet  critique. 

Mais bon ce doit tre le ct disruptif amateur de Macron qui fait tche d'huile, genre droite dcomplexe qui ne prend mme plus la peine d'assurer ses arrires. D'un autre ct, niveau crdibilit politique c'est mort depuis longtemps, donc ils n'en sont plus  a prs.




> Ensuite pour l'hypocrisie :
> 
> "Critique d'autrui fonde sur une valeur que l'on contredit soi-mme.
> Critique d'autrui que l'on n'applique pas  soi-mme, ou pas de la mme faon."
> https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/hypocrisie


Il manque des mots dans tes recherches de dfinitions comme "autrui", "applique", mais surtout le mot "mme" qui manque  ta comprhension. L'expression "mme faon" veut dire qu'il faut comparer des choses comparables.  

Je critique la mthode, le fait de prendre n'importe quel prtexte non vrifi pour justifier des dcisions qui engagent la sant publique devant le peuple franais. J'attends de ceux qui ont le pouvoir qu'ils se comportent comme des personnes responsables, qu'ils fassent correctement leur travail, qu'ils ne se foutent pas de nous en permanence. En quoi est-ce comparable avec le fait que je n'ai pas lu l'tude de Lancet ? Ou alors il fallait me prvenir, je ne savais pas que c'tait mon travail ni que j'avais rcemment t nomm conseill mdical auprs du gouvernement.

----------


## Neckara

> Cela fait longtemps que j'ai compris que les politiciens se foutent de nous dans tous les domaines en utilisant n'importe quel prtexte, d'o ma parabole sur la thorie du ruissellement quelques messages auparavant.


Ce n'est pas qu'une question de se foutre de vous, c'est aussi une question que le peuple est stupide.

S'il tait rationnel, il n'y aurait pas besoin d'utiliser de prtexte pour des "bonnes" dcisions. Le problme, c'est que lorsque tu as une part non-ngligeable de la population qui est dcrbre "Ooooh le barbu a parl ! Barbu raison !". 

Qui vont se plaindre de manire vhmente, sans mme savoir ce contre quoi ils luttent ni mme chercher  comprendre ce qu'ils critiquent.


Faut pas s'tonner des politiciens qu'on se rcupre aprs





> Ensuite quand on cherche un prtexte en guise de conclusion, il vaut mieux s'assurer pralablement que ce ne soit pas un ptard mouill qui sera sujet  critique.


Il n'y a pas besoin qu'il fasse consensus. Et mme s'il fait objet de critique, suffit juste qu'il sme un peu le doute.

Et pour finir, ce n'est pas un ptard mouill.





> Je critique la mthode, le fait de prendre n'importe quel prtexte non vrifi pour justifier des dcisions qui engagent la sant publique devant le peuple franais. J'attends de ceux qui ont le pouvoir qu'ils se comportent comme des personnes responsables, qu'ils fassent correctement leur travail, qu'ils ne se foutent pas de nous en permanence. En quoi est-ce comparable avec le fait que je n'ai pas lu l'tude de Lancet ? Ou alors il fallait me prvenir, je ne savais pas que c'tait mon travail ni que j'avais rcemment t nomm conseill mdical auprs du gouvernement.


 que tu leur reproche de ne pas avoir tudi l'tude, alors que toi-mme, qui critique l'tude, ne l'a mme pas lu.

Et oui, c'est hypocrite, malgr ta gymnastique.

----------


## benjani13



----------


## Mingolito

*Didier Raoult pingl par l'Agence nationale du mdicament*
*Les conditions lgales des premiers essais cliniques de Didier Raoult ont t dnonces par l'un de ses confrres infectiologues.* 

<< Selon des rvlations du Canard enchan, l'un des confrres du professeur Didier Raoult a fait un signalement  la justice, l'accusant d'avoir administr  ses patients de lhydroxychloroquine sans un consentement formel de leur part. L'Agence national du mdicament, qui a men sa propre enqute, a saisi l'Ordre des mdecins.

Aprs la polmique, les pour, les contre... Le professeur Raoult s'apprte-t-il  connaitre des tracas judiciaires ? Cette fois, ce n'est pas l'efficacit-mme de son traitement contre le Covid-19, lhydroxychloroquine, qui est pointe du doigt, mais les conditions dans lesquelles ses essais ont t effectus. Selon une information du Canard enchan, le Parquet de Marseille a reu un signalement remettant en cause le cadre lgal de ses recherches.

En effet, ces accusations soutiennent que le professeur Raoult aurait prescrit de la chloroquine pour l'un de ses essais thrapeutiques sans avoir demand laccord de ses patients. Cest un confrre de linfectiologue qui a fait un signalement au Parquet de Marseille au dbut du mois davril.  en croire Le Canard enchan, ce mdecin pointe du doigt les conditions dans lesquelles les premiers essais cliniques de Didier Raoult contre le Covid-19 ont t mens.





*Une enqute de l'Agence nationale du mdicament*

Alors que la loi exige que ces essais se fassent avec "le consentement libre et clair de lintress", les quipes du professeur ont prsent leur tude publie le 27 mars comme une simple "recherche observationnelle". Or, l'utilisation du terme "observationnel" indique, d'un point de vue juridique, qu'il n'y a pas ncessairement eu daccord formel de la part des patients. Sollicite par la procureure de Marseille, l'Agence nationale du mdicament explique avoir men sa propre enqute auprs de l'infectiologue. La conclusion est sans appel : "les modalits dinformation des patients et de traabilit de la motivation de la prescription ne sont pas conformes aux exigences lgales".

Si Didier Raoult rejette en bloc ces accusations, l'Agence du mdicament a dcid de saisir l'Ordre des mdecins. Source >>

*Empoisonnement en droit pnal franais*

<< L'empoisonnement est le fait d'attenter sciemment  la vie d'autrui par l'emploi ou l'administration de substances de nature  entraner la mort. Il n'est toutefois pas ncessaire que le rsultat soit la mort de la victime pour que l'infraction soit constate : il suffit que la substance puisse donner la mort, ce qui est le cas de la chloroquine  cause des risques d'accident cardiaques, surtout quand il est administr  haute dose, ce qu'a fait Raoult. Il y a eu un trs grand nombre de morts par sa faute. Prescription : 20 ans >>

Raoult : Interdiction d'exercer  vie + 20 ans de prison

----------


## Neckara

J'ai envie de dire que a lui pendait au nez.

Il n'est mme pas pass par un comit d'thique mdical. Son tude aurait d'ailleurs t refuse, vu que de son protocole d'exprimentation tait pourri, et n'aurait pas permit de conclure rendant l'tude inutile.


Une exprimentation humaine pose des risques. Le fait qu'on consente  ses risques est du au fait qu'on va faire progresser la connaissance, et apporter un bienfait  l'ensemble de l'humanit. Mais si l'tude est inutile cela rend cette prise de risque inutile.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les tudes vont pouvoir reprendre :
Coronavirus : l'OMS annonce la reprise des essais cliniques sur l'hydroxychloroquine



> L'OMS a annonc mercredi la reprise des essais cliniques sur l'hydroxychloroquine qu'elle avait abandonns aprs la parution d'une tude de la prestigieuse revue The Lancet, trs critique depuis.


D'ailleurs en parlant de l'tude de The Lancet, il parait qu'Ariane Anderson la directrice des ventes de la socit Surgisphere qui a fourni les donnes, s'appelle aussi Skye Daniel quand elle fait actrice porno et callgirl.
Ou alors c'est juste qu'elles se ressemblent un petit peu.

----------


## Neckara

D'accord, donc les tudes n'avaient mme pas t arrtes, mais suspendues le temps d'analyser les rsultats plus en profondeurs, et potentiellement faire runir des comits d'thiques je prsume.

----------


## Marco46



----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce n'est pas qu'une question de se foutre de *vous*, c'est aussi une question que le peuple est stupide.


Ne te crois pas exclus du lot, ils se foutent de tout le monde, de toi y compris mme si accessoirement tu peux leur tre utile par instants. On a vu a avec les dputs LREM, pour certains investis dans leur mission qui croyaient  la dmocratie et au dbat d'ides, et qui finalement se sont retrouvs relgus au rang de poupes playmobil pour voter sans discussion des lois qui viennent d'en haut.





> S'il tait rationnel, il n'y aurait pas besoin d'utiliser de prtexte pour des "bonnes" dcisions. Le problme, c'est que lorsque tu as une part non-ngligeable de la population qui est dcrbre "Ooooh le barbu a parl ! Barbu raison !". 
> 
> Qui vont se plaindre de manire vhmente, sans mme savoir ce contre quoi ils luttent ni mme chercher  comprendre ce qu'ils critiquent.
> 
> Faut pas s'tonner des politiciens qu'on se rcupre aprs


En mme temps il y a galement une part non ngligeable de la population tout aussi dcrbre "Ooooh Macron a parl ! Macron raison !". 

Qui vont soutenir de manire aveugle, sans mme savoir ce pour quoi ils luttent ni mme chercher  comprendre ce qu'ils approuvent.

Faut pas s'tonner des politiciens qu'on se rcupre aprs

Pour dire qu'on peut retourner tes arguments comme un gant en changeant les qualificatifs et c'est tout aussi juste.

Mais on peut faire une diffrence qualitative car ceux qui critiquent le pouvoir doivent savoir argumenter contrairement aux lgitimistes qui se contentent de reprendre le discours officiel avec des arguments prmchs. C'est aussi une position moins confortable qui implique des motivations, des convictions, de l'exprience et des questionnements, contrairement au confort moutonnier d'une majorit rassurante.




> Il n'y a pas besoin qu'il fasse consensus. Et mme s'il fait objet de critique, suffit juste qu'il sme un peu le doute.


Mais il ne faut pas qu'il fasse l'objet de trop de critiques non plus, sinon a sans trop l'enfumage ce qui lve le doute et renforce la conviction du foutage de gueule permanent. C'est donc l aussi une question d'exprience et de bon dosage, incompatible avec l'amateurisme. 




> que tu leur reproche de ne pas avoir tudi l'tude, alors que toi-mme, qui critique l'tude, ne l'a mme pas lu.
> Et oui, c'est hypocrite, malgr ta gymnastique.


Encore une fois je leur reproche de ne pas avoir fait leur travail, ce n'tait pas le miens. Par contre ton obstination  vouloir tout confondre avec une logique de fumiste relve de l'hypocrisie.

Je n'ai pas critiqu l'tude de Lancet en mon nom, j'ai dit qu'elle tait critiquable sur la base des relectures de scientifiques indpendants et reconnus, qui de surcroit n'taient pas intervenus prcdemment dans la polmique. C'tait un indice important qui s'est rvl exact puisque Lancet vient de publier une mise en garde. Il y a donc bien rellement des points d'interrogation qui demandent des rponses avant que l'on puisse affirmer que cette tude permet de tirer des conclusions sur l'hydroxychloroquine.

Il faut avoir l'esprit tordu pour voir de l'hypocrisie dans mon raisonnement. Je n'ai fait que slectionner mes sources avec prcaution et le rsultat s'est avr plutt juste. Les apprentis scientifiques qui font des affirmations premptoires sans s'assurer que les donnes sur lesquelles ils travaillent sont valides feraient bien de s'en inspirer. 

Je prcise encore que je ne prends par parti pour ou contre hydroxychloroquine puisque je n'en sais rien et que ce n'est pas mon mtier, je ne m'intresse dans ce sujet qu'au traitement et  la qualit des informations.

----------


## Neckara

> 


Quel guignol ce mec, et le pire c'est les commentaires de la vido les mecs vivent dans leur propre monde






> Ne te crois pas exclus du lot, ils se foutent de tout le monde, de toi y compris mme si accessoirement tu peux leur tre utile par instants.


Je ne suis pas pro-Macron




> En mme temps il y a galement une part non ngligeable de la population tout aussi dcrbre "Ooooh Macron a parl ! Macron raison !".


"Ahahah l'autre ct est tout aussi con".

Y'a franchement pas de quoi en tre fier.  ::?: 




> Qui vont soutenir de manire aveugle, sans mme savoir ce pour quoi ils luttent ni mme chercher  comprendre ce qu'ils approuvent.
> 
> Faut pas s'tonner des politiciens qu'on se rcupre aprs


Gros +1.





> Pour dire qu'on peut retourner tes arguments comme un gant en changeant les qualificatifs et c'est tout aussi juste.


Bah tu le retournes pas, c'est toujours le mme argument que tu rptes et j'en suis parfaitement d'accord.




> Mais on peut faire une diffrence qualitative car ceux qui critiquent le pouvoir doivent savoir argumenter contrairement aux lgitimistes qui se contentent de reprendre le discours officiel avec des arguments prmchs. C'est aussi une position moins confortable qui implique des motivations, des convictions, de l'exprience et des questionnements, contrairement au confort moutonnier d'une majorit rassurante.


Mmmm dveloppe, parce que les personnes que tu dsignes ne sont pas claires.

Ce n'est pas parce que j'use de sources officielles (e.g. INSEE) que je suis un "mouton". Ce n'est pas parce que je ne critiques pas le "pouvoir" sur un point que j'use d'arguments pr-mchs, ou que je ne questionne pas.





> Encore une fois je leur reproche de ne pas avoir fait leur travail, ce n'tait pas le miens. Par contre ton obstination  vouloir tout confondre avec une logique de fumiste relve de l'hypocrisie.


  ::roll:: 

Hypocrite *et* de mauvaise foi.

Que se soit ton "travail" ou non, ne t'empche pas de leur demander des choses que *toi*, tu n'es pas prt  faire. Encore que, tu resterais neutre, a se comprendrait, mais que tu te permets de critiquer l'tude sans l'avoir lue, c'est du foutage de gueule.




> Je n'ai pas critiqu l'tude de Lancet en mon nom, j'ai dit qu'elle tait critiquable sur la base des relectures de scientifiques indpendants et reconnus, qui de surcroit n'taient pas intervenus prcdemment dans la polmique.


Et tu te contentes de rpter bentement sans avoir pris le temps d'aller regarder l'tude ni mme avoir compris la source que tu citais

Tu rejoins donc la lgion des dcrbrs, qui vont se contenter de propager ce qui devient des rumeurs.




> C'tait un indice important qui s'est rvl exact puisque Lancet vient de publier une mise en garde.


Ton lien ne pointe pas vers la source primaire, i.e. la mise en garde




> Il y a donc bien rellement des points d'interrogation qui demandent des rponses avant que l'on puisse affirmer que cette tude permet de tirer des conclusions sur l'hydroxychloroquine.


Encore une fois, cela montre que tu n'as pas lu l'tude, ne serait-ce que sa conclusion tu continues de rpter des btises issues de ton ignorance.

L'tude ne prtend pas mettre un terme final sur le dbat concernant l'hydroxy, mais demande  ce que des tests randomiss soient mis en place. J'ai moi-mme parl de "suspicions"  plusieurs reprises 

Le message ne fait que dire que les rsultats vont tre analyss c'est le principe mme de la recherche, rien de nouveau sous le soleil C'est juste que l'tude est au centre de toutes les attentions donc on met un petit warning qu'on ne mettrait pas sur des tudes plus modestes et consensuelles.


Tu parles de choses que tu ne comprends pas, et ne cherche pas  comprendre.





> Il faut avoir l'esprit tordu pour voir de l'hypocrisie dans mon raisonnement. Je n'ai fait que slectionner mes sources avec prcaution et le rsultat s'est avr plutt juste.


Ben non vu qu'on a pas encore les conclusions de la vrification en cours

Et l tu es exactement en train de refaire ce que tu reprochais aux politiques qui se sont rus sur l'tude du Lancet

----------


## Lachouette0412

Moi ce que j'en pense c'est qu'il faut laisser les scientifiques faire leur boulot car nous nous ne sommes pas apte  apporter une solution donc laissons faire ceux qui savent.

----------


## halaster08

> Moi ce que j'en pense c'est qu'il faut laisser les scientifiques faire leur boulot car nous nous ne sommes pas apte  apporter une solution donc laissons faire ceux qui savent.


Le problme c'est que "ceux qui savent" ne sont pas forcment d'accord entre eux, donc quel camp choisir ?

En plus qu'est ce qui te dit que "ceux qui savent" te disent la vrit ? 
En regardant son CV le Dr. Raoult a bien l'air de faire parti de "ceux qui savent" or ses tudes et sa manire d'en prsenter les conclusions sont vivement critiqus par certains de ses confrres et en mme temps approuvs par d'autres. Alors qui a raison ?

----------


## Neckara

> Le problme c'est que "ceux qui savent" ne sont pas forcment d'accord entre eux, donc quel camp choisir ?
> 
> En plus qu'est ce qui te dit que "ceux qui savent" te disent la vrit ? 
> En regardant son CV le Dr. Raoult a bien l'air de faire parti de "ceux qui savent" or ses tudes et sa manire d'en prsenter les conclusions sont vivement critiqus par certains de ses confrres et en mme temps approuvs par d'autres. Alors qui a raison ?


En effet. Parce que ce n'est pas une question de "ceux qui savent", mais de mthode.


Sous ce prisme, la rponse est trs simple. Tu as d'un ct des personnes qui rejettent la mthode et disent de grosses btises tout en prtendant faire des cours d'pistmologie depuis 25 ans quand ils n'en matrisent mme pas les bases qui sont critiqus pas seulement pas des "confrres", mais carrment des institutions de recherches (Inserm, CNRS), blacklists de journaux pour fraude scientifique avre, avec une mthode de travail douteuse (c'est un euphmisme), sans passer par des commits d'thiques, jusqu' tre critiqu par "ExpertScape", le site sur lequel il se base pour faire valoir son expertise. Tout en se basant sur des arguments fallacieux (e.g. appel  la popularit) et en enfreignant l'thique mdicale et je ne vous propose l qu'un rsum


Si on regarde/analyse ses tudes c'est encore plus clair. Pas foutu de mettre en place un protocole scientifique digne de ce nom, et il s'en vante pour des rsultats qui, si analyss correctement donne des conclusions inverses  ce qu'il prtend. Suffit de faire quelques recherches rapides sur Google, de lire les notices de mdicaments, etc. pour se rendre compte qu'on nous ment. C'est dire le niveau



Si Raoult, c'est de la bonne Science, alors 

, c'est du J.K. Rowling (et je vous rassure, c'est pas un fake).

----------


## Lachouette0412

> Le problme c'est que "ceux qui savent" ne sont pas forcment d'accord entre eux, donc quel camp choisir ?
> 
> En plus qu'est ce qui te dit que "ceux qui savent" te disent la vrit ? 
> En regardant son CV le Dr. Raoult a bien l'air de faire parti de "ceux qui savent" or ses tudes et sa manire d'en prsenter les conclusions sont vivement critiqus par certains de ses confrres et en mme temps approuvs par d'autres. Alors qui a raison ?


Disons que c'est un virus nouveau donc forcment les scientifiques tatonnent et ne trouve pas LA solution du premier coup.

----------


## David_g

La piste "plasma des convalescent" semble malheuresement tre moins prometteuse que jusqu' prsent (une tude a t arrt l).

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias et les politiciens veulent tellement faire la guerre  l'hydroxychloroquine que ds qu'il y a une tude qui va dans leur sens ils sautent dessus :
Chloroquine : l'tude du "Lancet" est "trs bonne" mais "ne permet pas de clore compltement le dbat", selon le centre de pharmacovigilance de Nice
Covid-19 : une tude internationale suggre un risque accru de mortalit sous hydroxychloroquine
Covid-19 et hydroxychloroquine : une tude pointe un risque de dcs accru
Covid-19: mortalit accrue  lhpital avec la chloroquine et lhydroxychloroquine
Pourquoi lhydroxychloroquine est-elle rejete par les autorits sanitaires ?



> Ces dcisions font suite  la publication de plusieurs tudes, *dont celle vendredi dernier dans la revue mdicale The Lancet*, jugeant inefficace voire nfaste le recours  la chloroquine ou  ses drivs, comme lhydroxychloroquine, contre le Covid-19. L'OMS avait, de son cot, annonc lundi la suspension temporaire des essais cliniques avec l'hydroxychloroquine par mesure de prcaution. "On lui reproche davoir des signaux dans des tudes observationnelles (comme celle du Lancet) qui ne vont pas dans un sens favorable", justifie le professeur Funck-Brentano.


Coronavirus : lOMS suspend temporairement tous ses essais avec lhydroxychloroquine



> *L'tude publie la semaine dernire dans The Lancet a convaincu l'Organisation mondiale de la sant de faire une pause.* L'OMS a annonc ce lundi avoir suspendu  temporairement  les essais cliniques avec l'hydroxychloroquine qu'elle mne avec ses partenaires dans plusieurs pays par mesure de prcaution.


L'tude est tellement louche que maintenant tout le monde est oblig de reconnatre que c'est de la merde :
Hydroxychloroquine :  The Lancet  met des doutes sur son tude, mais a change quoi ?



> Ces donnes ont t collectes par Surgisphere, qui se prsente comme une socit danalyse de donnes de sant base aux Etats-Unis. Dans son communiqu publi mardi, The Lancet rappelle quun  audit indpendant sur la provenance et la validit des donnes a t demand par les auteurs non affilis  Surgisphere et est en cours, avec des rsultats attendus trs prochainement .
> 
>  Des doutes planent sur lintgrit de ltude du Lancet. *Rtrospectivement, il semble que les dcideurs politiques se soient trop appuys sur ce papier* , a comment le professeur Stephen Evans, de la London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine. Problme supplmentaire : une autre revue mdicale de rfrence, le New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM), a publi ce mardi une  expression of concern  au sujet dune tude de la mme quipe, ralise avec les bases de donnes de Surgisphere.  Rcemment, des inquitudes de fond ont t souleves quant  la qualit des informations contenues dans cette base de donnes , crit dans cette expression de proccupation le rdacteur en chef du NEJM, Eric Rubin.


a va donner une mauvaise image  la revue scientifique mdicale hebdomadaire britannique The Lancet. Il aurait fallut un minimum vrifi la crdibilits des donnes.
Bon de toute faon le combo hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine c'est efficace en prvention ou au dbut de maladie, mais l il semblerait qu'il y ait de moins en moins de nouveaux cas.

----------


## benjani13

J'ai vu pass une nouvelle tude, randomis et double aveugle sur 821 personnes (deux groupes de > 400 personnes donc) : https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2016638

Conclusion avance : pas d'effet positif, effets ngatifs beaucoup plus important qu'avec le placebo mais aucun effet ngatif grave.

Le premier auteur est prsent sur Twitter et apporte des rponses aux personnes qui l'interrogent a peut tre intressant pour avoir plus d'infos : https://twitter.com/boulware_dr

_Disclaimer : j'apporte juste une info que je viens de voir passer et je suis pas all au del de la conclusion, je n'ai pas d'avis ni sur ce mdoc ni sur la qualit de l'tude._

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mmmm dveloppe, parce que les personnes que tu dsignes ne sont pas claires.


Je ne dsignais personne, je parlais du principe. Quand on s'oppose  la pense majoritaire, on sait que l'on va se faire critiquer de toute part, et l'on doit faire plus de recherches pour blinder ses arguments. Ce n'est pas difficile  comprendre.





> Hypocrite *et* de mauvaise foi.
> 
> Que se soit ton "travail" ou non, ne t'empche pas de leur demander des choses que *toi*, tu n'es pas prt  faire. Encore que, tu resterais neutre, a se comprendrait, mais que tu te permets de critiquer l'tude sans l'avoir lue, c'est du foutage de gueule.
> 
> Et tu te contentes de rpter bentement sans avoir pris le temps d'aller regarder l'tude ni mme avoir compris la source que tu citais
> 
> Tu rejoins donc la lgion des dcrbrs, qui vont se contenter de propager ce qui devient des rumeurs.


"Hyprocite et de mauvaise foi"... "foutage de gueule"... "bentement"... "dcrbr"... Je ne suis pas certain que "bentement" soit un mot qui existe mais tu es tellement press d'insulter les gens...

J'ai dit, en prenant pour base les critiques des relectures de scientifiques indpendants et reconnus, que le gouvernement tait une bande de pieds nickels en prenant une tude discutable comme prtexte  l'interdiction de l'hydroxychloroquine.

Donc qui se fout de la gueule de qui ? T'as pas l'impression d'tre dans une cour de rcr comme un gamin qui cherche absolument  insulter les autres avec une rhtorique  deux balles en faisant des quivalences de petit fumiste ? Je n'avais pas besoin de lire cette tude puisque mon propos n'tait pas de la vrifier mais de dire qu'elle tait discutable, et pour cause puisque les critiques taient *dj* remontes. Essaies un peu de faire marcher ton cerveau pour comprendre que ta comparaison n'a aucun sens. Mais non pas possible, trop presser d'insulter les autres  tout prix.




> Encore une fois, cela montre que tu n'as pas lu l'tude, ne serait-ce que sa conclusion tu continues de rpter des btises issues de ton ignorance.


Lol, on va finir par le savoir que je n'ai pas lu, l'tude. Je n'ai jamais prtendu le contraire, mais c'tait sans doute pour rajouter des insultes gratuites.




> Tu parles de choses que tu ne comprends pas, et ne cherche pas  comprendre.


Encore des compliments, cela faisait longtemps, merci pour tes bons offices. 

Mais bon avec toutes tes comptences scientifiques et en ayant lu l'tude, tu aurais du viter de conclure ici:



> Et pour finir, ce n'est pas un ptard mouill


Encore ton besoin de contradiction puisque je ne l'avais pas affirm. Contradiction premptoire qui t'as pouss  la faute professionnelle puisque tu n'en savais rien. Comme je le disais dans mon prcdent message :




> Je n'ai fait que slectionner mes sources avec prcaution et le rsultat s'est avr plutt juste. Les apprentis scientifiques qui font des affirmations premptoires sans s'assurer que les donnes sur lesquelles ils travaillent sont valides feraient bien de s'en inspirer.


Et l'on ne pourra rien valider du tout puisque l'tude vient d'tre rtracte.



> Coup sur coup, deux des plus grandes revues mdicales mondiales ont procd  la rtractation darticles ayant trait au Covid-19, fonds sur des donnes fournies par une socit amricaine, Surgisphere, et  lorigine, dsormais, plus que douteuse. The Lancet a annonc, jeudi 4 juin, le retrait de ltude publie le 22 mai dans ses colonnes, qui suggrait que lhydroxychloroquine, associe ou non  un antibiotique comme lazithromycine, augmentait la mortalit et les arythmies cardiaques chez les patients hospitaliss pour Covid-19. Cette tude avait t suivie en France dune abrogation de la drogation qui permettait lutilisation de cette molcule contre le nouveau coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 et de la suspension dessais cliniques destins  tester son efficacit.
> 
> Le New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) a fait de mme pour un article publi le 1er mai dans ses colonnes, qui dclarait que la prise de traitements antihypertenseurs navait pas dinfluence sur la gravit du Covid-19. Dans les deux cas, lauteur principal de ltude tait Mandeep Mehra (Harvard Medical School) et les donnes provenaient de Surgisphere.


J'en ai termin avec cette histoire. Une fois de plus le gouvernement s'est ridiculis, car mme s'il l'hydroxychloroquine est inefficace contre le covid, ils ont choisi la pire des tudes pour l'interdire. Un prsident qui stigmatise le peuple avec des slogans comme "des gens qui ne sont rien" mais qui fait rgulirement preuve d'une incomptence accablante. Son pouvoir de persuasion ne se rsume plus qu' son stock de LBD.

Voil, je t'ai dj dit dans un autre topic que tu tais un jeune padawan qui ne matrise pas encore sa puissance. Les progrs ne sont pas fulgurants, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire. Trop envie d'en dcoudre, arrogance, sur estimation de ses forces, sous estimation des autres, et boum les conneries s'enchainent.  C'est dommage car on voit bien que tu as de bonnes connaissances scientifiques par ailleurs, mais tu ne peux pas t'empcher de rechercher l'insulte  tout prix dans la confrontation ce qui te ramne au niveau d'un vulgaire cancre de seconde zone. Tu gches ton talent et ton enseignement, faudrait voir  changer de maitre Jedi. 

Je te laisse le dernier mot et tes amabilits, car comme un enfant tu penses encore que c'est le dernier qui a parl qui a raison. Ce sera ton lot de consolation.

Evites quand mme de rpondre que je n'ai pas lu l'tude, ce n'tait pas le sujet et elle n'en valait pas la peine. Elle a juste permis de jeter un gros doute sur le systme de validation des revues scientifiques, et mis en vidence s'il en tait besoin, tout le srieux des arguments du gouvernement Macron. Aprs le gros flop du premier tour des municipales qui s'est traduit par un record des abstentions, l'histoire des masques inutiles/utiles/inutiles/utiles/inutiles/utiles, il auraient pu espacer un peu les conneries. Mais non pas possible, c'est la loose permanente au royaume des winners de la startup nation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une fois de plus le gouvernement s'est ridiculis


Ben en mme temps la science c'est pas le domaine des membres du gouvernement, ils n'y connaissent rien, mme dans le soit disant "conseil scientifique" il n'y en a pas un qui comprend quoi que ce soit (ce sont juste des "experts" qui sont lis  l'industrie pharmaceutique et par consquent il y a des conflits dintrts).
Pour la blague on pourrait dire : quand le gouvernement ne suit pas les recommandations de l'OMS il se fait critiquer, quand il les suit instantanment il se fait critiquer galement.
L'OMS n'est pas de bon conseil, il vaut mieux ne pas l'couter.




> car mme s'il l'hydroxychloroquine est inefficace contre le covid


Covid-19 signifie : Corona virus disease 2019.
Il y a plein de coronavirus (229E, NL63, OC43, HKU1, etc), donc dire "le covid" je trouve que a sonne faux, bon  la limite "Covid-19" a passerait presque, mais c'est quand mme mieux de dire SARS-CoV-2. (c'est le nom de l'agent pathogne)

L on voit un tableau avec 3 coronavirus :
Coronavirus  - Comparaison des infections graves
Il y a le MERS-CoV, le SARS-CoV et le SARS-CoV-2.

Ensuite il existe des tudes qui montrent que globalement les patients gurissent plus vite avec l'hydroxychloroquine que sans. Il semblerait qu'en dbut de maladie a peut tre trs efficace, par contre au bout d'un moment c'est trop tard car il n'y a plus de virus dans l'organisme.
Mais bon les mdias et les politic plus des tudes anti hydroxychloroquine dans lesquels on prend des malades en ranimation ( ce moment c'est trop tard) ou on donne des trop fortes doses et l le mdicament devient dangereux.
Pour que a fonctionne il faut prendre des patients en dbut de maladie et respecter le dosage. On surveille le cur si au bout d'un moment il y a un problme on arrte.

Pendant un moment le gouvernement poussait l'utilisation de mdicaments comme Kaletra (lopanivir, ritonavir) et Remdesivir, alors qu'il n'y avait pas d'tudes qui montraient que a pouvait tre efficace. Maintenant on sait que a n'apporte rien de bnfique et que c'est trs dangereux.
Bref, il y a peu de nouveau cas, avec un peu de chance la maladie va disparatre, donc c'est de moins en moins grave de ne pas avoir de traitement qui fait l'unanimit.

----------


## Neckara

Donc c'est bien ce que je disais, tu te contentes, comme beaucoup, de rpter btement sans jamais vrifier, ni mme comprendre ce que tu rptes.


Oui, je suis dur dans mes propos mais d'un autre ct, ce genre de comportement est inexcusable pour un citoyen, et met en danger la dmocratie. Une dmocratie ne peut vivre sans des citoyens clairs. Le problme c'est qu'on a la trs grosse majorit de la population qui se contente de son ignorance et d'arguments d'autorits.


Alors oui, des critiques ont t remontes mais comme je l'ai dit, c'tait plus une demande d'accs aux donnes brutes qu'autre chose. Le pire, c'est que tu balances le fait que l'tude soit retire comme preuve de sa mauvaise qualit

Tu n'as donc pas lu/compris ta propre source.  ::weird:: 
Comment ne pas s'nerver quand on en arrive  ce niveau de btise ?


Si l'tude a t retire, c'est du fait que les donnes brutes n'ont pas pu tre transmises par la socit qui les fournissaient (ce qui n'est pas rare - comme je l'ai dit, il y a des lois, c'est pas la fte du slip), et que le sujet faisait polmique (d'autres articles n'auraient pas t retirs juste pour a). Cela ne montre en rien que l'tude soit bidon ou de mauvaise qualit.


Et oui, je suis agressif mais en mme temps quand il faut constamment rpter sans cesse les mme choses, pour des personnes qui ne font pas le moindre effort, dont certaines vont persister dans leurs contradictions, mme en leur mettant leur nez dedans (je ne parle pas ncessairement de toi) ouais,  la longue, on devient plus violent dans les propos.

Surtout quand en face, on va faire toutes les pirouettes inimaginables pour ne pas reconnatre ses propres torts, on en est quand mme  ce niveau de maturit



Quant aux "conneries qui s'enchanent" tu me diras o j'ai dit une connerie
Et oui, vous m'excuserez de temps en temps  ce que je m'abaisse proche de votre niveau

----------


## virginieh

> Si l'tude a t retire, c'est du fait que les donnes brutes n'ont pas pu tre transmises par la socit qui les fournissaient (ce qui n'est pas rare - comme je l'ai dit, il y a des lois, c'est pas la fte du slip), et que le sujet faisait polmique (d'autres articles n'auraient pas t retirs juste pour a). Cela ne montre en rien que l'tude soit bidon ou de mauvaise qualit.


Ca me choque quand mme, que mme les scientifiques qui ont fait l'tude n'aient pas eu accs a ces donnes brutes (entendu ce matin  la radio). Les tudes sur commandes sont dj assez souvent biaises sans ajouter un doute supplmentaire sur la source utilise.

----------


## Neckara

Sur certaines donnes, c'est trs difficile lgalement.


Par exemple, pour certaines tudes, tu peux avoir le contenu tap pendant des mois de personnes sur leurs ordis, incluant donc leurs mots de passes, et leurs secrets les plus sombres.

Avoir un accs au donnes brutes est  exclure. Dans ce cas, on mets les donnes sur un serveur protg, et les scientifiques lancent leurs calculs sur le serveur, sans pouvoir regarder eux-mme les donnes, et ne regardent que le rsultat.

Et surtout on dtruit les donnes  la fin de l'exprience.

----------


## Invit

> Avoir un accs au donnes brutes est  exclure. Dans ce cas, on mets les donnes sur un serveur protg, et les scientifiques lancent leurs calculs sur le serveur, sans pouvoir regarder eux-mme les donnes, et ne regardent que le rsultat.
> 
> Et surtout on dtruit les donnes  la fin de l'exprience.


Ca dpend peut-tre des endroits et des poques mais a ne correspond pas  mon exprience personnelle passe. On tait soumis  un contrat de confidentialit et on avait accs  des donnes anonymises qu'on pouvait regarder comme on voulait. C'tait mme indispensable pour concevoir et valuer nos algos. Aprs a dpend peut-tre des domaines, il y a tellement de situations diffrentes.

En tout cas, le lancet et les auteurs du papier ont bien merd, c'est vraiment inexcusable. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas surprenant. Ca fait des annes que beaucoup de chercheurs dnoncent la course au papier qui mne  ce genre  de situation. Il y a mme des mouvements de science reproductible/ouverte/collaborative, qui demandent de fournir les algos et donnes.

----------


## Neckara

> Ca dpend peut-tre des endroits et des poques mais a ne correspond pas  mon exprience personnelle passe. On tait soumis  un contrat de confidentialit et on avait accs  des donnes anonymises qu'on pouvait regarder comme on voulait. C'tait mme indispensable pour concevoir et valuer nos algos. Aprs a dpend peut-tre des domaines, il y a tellement de situations diffrentes.


C'est surtout que ce n'est pas toujours possible d'anonymiser en conservant la pertinence des rsultats.

Tu peux aussi avoir des question de proprits des donnes, d'utilisations autorises des donnes par celui qui te les fournit, etc.





> En tout cas, le lancet et les auteurs du papier ont bien merd, c'est vraiment inexcusable.


O ont-ils merd ? C'est l'entreprise qui ne veut pas transmettre les donnes brutes aux autres, les chercheurs n'y sont pour rien.




> Il y a mme des mouvements de science reproductible/ouverte/collaborative, qui demandent de fournir les algos et donnes.


Je trouve que c'est assez idaliste. Rien que pour des donnes soumises au RGPD, c'est pas forcment possible.
Pour le code, c'est pas toujours lgalement simple, avec tous les trucs de valorisations, c'est trs prise de tte.
Normalement l'article doit dj dire comment tu fais, ce qui devrait tre suffisant pour reproduire les rsultats.

----------


## Invit

> C'est surtout que ce n'est pas toujours possible d'anonymiser en conservant la pertinence des rsultats.


Je ne vois pas de situation o a serait le cas. A priori, qu'on s'appelle jean ou jacques, a ne change pas l'efficacit d'un mdicament, par exemple.




> O ont-ils merd ? C'est l'entreprise qui ne veut pas transmettre les donnes brutes aux autres, les chercheurs n'y sont pour rien.


La revue n'a pas  faire confiance aveuglment aux auteurs, surtout dans un contexte aussi sensible. Elle peut refuser de publier, demander des "supplemental data" qui ne seront pas publis, vrifier attentivement les informations donnes, etc. L'tude a t dmonte en  peine quelques jours. S'ils avaient fait leur boulot correctement, ils auraient vu les problmes eux aussi.

Rsultat des courses, a donne raison aux "pro-HCQ" alors que leurs tudes sont souvent du mme niveau que celle du lancet... Et l l'tude discovery va sortir et sera automatiquement critique si elle fait la moindre remarque contre l'HCQ. Tout cela nuit  la "vraie" science.




> Normalement l'article doit dj dire comment tu fais, ce qui devrait tre suffisant pour reproduire les rsultats.


Ca c'est la thorie. En vrai, on a gnralement un pseudo-code sans dtails d'implmentation ni toutes les valeurs de paramtre. Sans compter que ds que tu as du machine learning, les rsultats ne sont pas reproductibles sans les donnes d'apprentissage.

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne vois pas de situation o a serait le cas. A priori, qu'on s'appelle jean ou jacques, a ne change pas l'efficacit d'un mdicament, par exemple.


Tu peux avoir des gros risques de r-identifications, et si c'est le cas, tes donnes ne sont plus rellement anonymes.

Un exemple classique sont les donnes de golocalisation. Tu peux rien qu'avec ~5 donnes de golocalisation r-identifier des personnes.


Un autre exemple tout bte, si tu as un patient trait pour le COVID dans un hpital  une date t, il sera ~ k-anonyme, i.e. anonyme parmi k personnes. Derrire tu peux discriminer, e.g. avec l'ge. Si l'hpital a reu peu de patients COVID, tu seras capable de r-identifier certains patients, et donc d'obtenir des informations mdicales supplmentaires sur ces dernier.





> La revue n'a pas  faire confiance aveuglment aux auteurs, surtout dans un contexte aussi sensible.


La reproduction d'tudes est aussi l pour a.

Quoiqu'il arrive, il te faudra bien faire confiance aux auteurs  un moment o un autre. C'est pour cela qu'une tude isole n'est pas une preuve dfinitive, et qu'il faut reproduire les expriences.

Imagine qu'on devait faire une enqute pousse pour chaque article accept on s'en sortirait plus.





> L'tude a t dmonte en  peine quelques jours. S'ils avaient fait leur boulot correctement, ils auraient vu les problmes eux aussi.


Elle n'a pas t "dmonte". Elle a reu, si je me fis  la lettre ouverte, quelques critiques assez classiques, mais rien qui ne soit rellement de nature  remettre en cause les conclusions de l'tude (l'hpital mal attribu n'a rien chang aux conclusions).

Il y a certes eu quelques accusations mais comme l'a dit un autre membre, faut tayer un peu plus cela (e.g. les donnes ont mal t corrige statistiquement suffit pas de le dire, faut argumenter un peu plus que a). D'autres critiques taient juste  ct de la plaque vis  vis des prtentions de l'article. Et d'autres encore _a priori_ fausses (e.g. une cohorte qui auraient t incluse dans les 96 000 cas, mais qui n'est en ralit que cite).


Il faut aussi pas se tromper, quand l'tude est sortie, tu as d avoir des milliers de personnes qui se sont penches dessus. Des personnes avec chacune leurs spcialits. a serait quivalant, pour les auteurs,  vrifier les donnes pendant 1 ans (et encore) soyons ralistes.


Soyons aussi honnte, j'ai vu des articles publis sans aucun problmes, mme dans Nature, crire des grosses conneries, ou avoir une faille/erreur dans leur protocole. C'est un peu facile d'exiger la perfection beaucoup plus difficile  faire.





> Tout cela nuit  la "vraie" science.


L'hyper-critique sur cet article nuit aussi  la "vraie" science.  s'indigner sur l'article du Lancet alors qu'en ralit c'est un article qui est tout  fait dans la norme de ce qu'on peut trouver dans la recherche (aprs une lecture rapide). Jusqu' le critiquer sur des choses qu'il ne dit pas / n'a pas la prtention de dire.


Les donnes ne peuvent pas tre vrifie d'accord. Est-ce une raison suffisante pour dire que l'article est nul ? Non.


Je vais prendre un parallle, tu testes des mdicaments sur des souris.  la fin de l'tude, tu fais comment pour prouver que chaque souris a reu ce que tu affirmes ? Comment tu fais pour faire une autopsie sur les cadavres des souris si elles ne sont pas conserves  la fin de l'tude ?

Il faut accepter  un moment qu'il est impossible d'avoir une garantie et une traabilit parfaite. C'est pour cela qu'on a derrire des mta-tudes, qui analysent tout cela.




> Ca c'est la thorie. En vrai, on a gnralement un pseudo-code sans dtails d'implmentation ni toutes les valeurs de paramtre. Sans compter que ds que tu as du machine learning, les rsultats ne sont pas reproductibles sans les donnes d'apprentissage.


Tu peux reproduire si tu as des donnes d'apprentissages similaires. C'est  dire qu'il te faudra faire ta propre acquisition.

Aprs les dtails d'implmentations sont-ils toujours ncessaires ?

----------


## Invit

> Elle n'a pas t "dmonte". Elle a reu, si je me fis  la lettre ouverte, quelques critiques assez classiques, mais rien qui ne soit rellement de nature  remettre en cause les conclusions de l'tude (l'hpital mal attribu n'a rien chang aux conclusions).


3 auteurs se sont rtracts. Le 4e auteur bosse pour Surgisphere... Donc oui, cette affaire est lamentable.

"Based on this development, we can no longer vouch for the veracity of the primary data sources. Due to this unfortunate development, the authors request that the paper be retracted."

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...324-6/fulltext

----------


## David_g

L'essai Britannique "recovery" vient de publier :  https://www.recoverytrial.net/news/s...-with-covid-19

----------


## Neckara

> 3 auteurs se sont rtracts. Le 4e auteur bosse pour Surgisphere... Donc oui, cette affaire est lamentable.
> 
> "Based on this development, we can no longer vouch for the veracity of the primary data sources. Due to this unfortunate development, the authors request that the paper be retracted."
> 
> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...324-6/fulltext


Le fait qu'ils se soient rtracts ne signifie absolument pas que l'tude tait mauvaise

Il faut aussi comprendre _pourquoi_ ils se sont rtracts.
Tout simplement parce qu'on leur a demand de faire un review des donnes, et que cela n'a pas t possible car dvoilerait des informations que la socit juge trop sensibles. Ils ont donc prfrs se retirer ce qui ne signifie en rien que l'tude tait mauvaise.




> Our independent peer reviewers informed us that Surgisphere would not  transfer the full dataset,* client contracts*, and the full ISO audit  report to their servers for analysis as such transfer would *violate  client agreements and confidentiality requirements*. As such, our  reviewers were not able to conduct an independent and private peer  review and therefore notified us of their withdrawal from the  peer-review process.


On peut aussi se douter qu'ils ont reus pas mal de mails "pas trs gentil", comme ce ft le cas pour d'autres chercheurs et qu'ils n'avaient pas envi de continuer dans une telle position.

----------


## Invit

> Le fait qu'ils se soient rtracts ne signifie absolument pas que l'tude tait mauvaise
> 
> Il faut aussi comprendre _pourquoi_ ils se sont rtracts.
> Tout simplement parce qu'on leur a demand de faire un review des donnes, et que cela n'a pas t possible car dvoilerait des informations que la socit juge trop sensibles. Ils ont donc prfrs se retirer ce qui ne signifie en rien que l'tude tait mauvaise.


Exact, la mthodologie est peut-tre parfaite. Mais comme on a aucune garantie sur les donnes (hormis qu'il y a des erreurs), les conclusions sont juste bonnes pour la poubelle.




> On peut aussi se douter qu'ils ont reus pas mal de mails "pas trs gentil", comme ce ft le cas pour d'autres chercheurs et qu'ils n'avaient pas envi de continuer dans une telle position.


Oui enfin a ressemble beaucoup  du complotisme l...




> Aprs les dtails d'implmentations sont-ils toujours ncessaires ?


Oui, je pense qu'on sous-estime les implmentations : 

https://python.developpez.com/actu/2...s-depuis-2014/
https://www.developpez.com/actu/3034...st-pas-fiable/

----------


## Marco46

> On peut aussi se douter qu'ils ont reus pas mal de mails "pas trs gentil", comme ce ft le cas pour d'autres chercheurs et qu'ils n'avaient pas envi de continuer dans une telle position.


Raoult a reu des menaces de mort contre injonction de retirer son protocole, je n'ai pas le souvenir de t'avoir lu t'en mouvoir.

Pour le reste tu es toujours aussi infect et hypocrite. A peu prs tout ce que tu dnonces s'applique  tes propos.

----------


## Neckara

> Exact, la mthodologie est peut-tre parfaite. Mais comme on a aucune garantie sur les donnes (hormis qu'il y a des erreurs), les conclusions sont juste bonnes pour la poubelle.


On n'a jamais des garanties parfaites sur les donnes d'o la ncessit d'tudes reproductives.

C'est quand mme dingue d'en arriver  des niveaux d'exigences aussi irralisables. Pendant des dcennies on a eu des tudes qui n'avaient aucune garantie sur les donnes, a n'a jamais pos problme  personne. Mais maintenant qu'on parle de l'hydroxy, tout  coup, il faudrait une traabilit/garantie parfaite mais irraliste. Et surtout tout en restant dans une logique d'urgence



Moi, dans le cadre de ma recherche, j'utilise des bases de donnes va prouver que les donnes  l'intrieur sont relles et pas remplies  la main par un stagiaire. Quand t'en as d'autres qui doivent dtruire les donnes aprs l'exprience pour respecter des contraintes lgales, va prouver ensuite que leur donnes sont relles Quand on fait une acquisition en ligne va prouver que toutes les personnes/donnes sont relles.

Quand t'as des expriences in-vitro, tu conserves pas les tubes  essais va prouver ensuite que tu n'as pas crit n'importe quoi quand tu as fait tes relevs. Quand t'as des tudes sur animaux, va prouver quoi que ce soit quand tes cadavres ne seront plus conservs. Quand ton infirmire relve une valeur va prouver que c'tait exactement la bonne valeur et qu'elle n'a pas confondu un 6 avec un 9 ou un 7 avec un 1.


Faut arrter le ridicule. Donnes-moi n'importe quelle tude, et je te dirais qu'elle est pourrie parce qu'elle ne peut pas prouver X ou Y sur ses donnes. Quand bien mme elle utiliserait des chiffres officiels e.g. de l'INSEE, va prouver que les chiffres de l'INSEE sont correct




> Oui enfin a ressemble beaucoup  du complotisme l...


Il n'y a rien de complotiste dedans

Tu as des chercheurs qui ont publis qui se sont vu insulter et menacer par e-mail.
Et quand t'es dans une position o tu peux pas prouver tes donnes (ce qui est tout  fait normal et courant), tu peux avoir envie de ne pas te battre et d'abandonner pour te faire oublier. De ne pas insister envers et contre tout.






> Oui, je pense qu'on sous-estime les implmentations : 
> 
> https://python.developpez.com/actu/2...s-depuis-2014/
> https://www.developpez.com/actu/3034...st-pas-fiable/


D'o l'intrt donc de ne pas donner l'implmentation pour que d'autres reproduisent les rsultats avec leur propre implmentation et donc dcouvrent des erreurs sur la ntre.

----------


## Neckara

> Raoult a reu des menaces de mort contre injonction de retirer son protocole, je n'ai pas le souvenir de t'avoir lu t'en mouvoir.


Il a retir ses tudes ? non.
Quel rapport alors avec la discussion actuelle ?


Tiens, je suis vachement hypocrite parce que je ne mmeus pas des petits nafricains qui morent de fin et de toute la misre du monde et tou et tou. On parle du COVID, mais pas des autres, on est donc tous des hypocrites infects.





> Pour le reste tu es toujours aussi infect et hypocrite.


Regardes-toi dans un miroir avant de lancer de telles affirmations





> A peu prs tout ce que tu dnonces s'applique  tes propos.


Par contre, t'es pas foutu d'appuyer tes affirmations avec un seul exemple ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'essai Britannique "recovery" vient de publier :  https://www.recoverytrial.net/news/s...-with-covid-19


Peut-tre que les mdias s'emballent trop vite et que a va faire comme pour l'tude de The Lancet.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une tude existe que les donnes sont srieuses, que les rsultats sont reproduisibles, que les interprtations sont corrects, etc.
Dj il faut voir si les patients taient en dbut de maladie. Parce que c'est l que l'hydroxychloroquine est potentiellement efficace.

----------


## Invit

> Dj il faut voir si les patients taient en dbut de maladie. Parce que c'est l que l'hydroxychloroquine est potentiellement efficace.


Si tu te sens le courage de lire 35 pages de jargon mdical en anglais, le protocol est dcrit ici : https://www.recoverytrial.net/files/...2020-05-14.pdf





> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une tude existe que les donnes sont srieuses, que les rsultats sont reproduisibles, que les interprtations sont corrects, etc.


Tout  fait d'accord. Et c'est valable pour toutes les tudes, indpendamment de leur conclusion pour / contre l'HCQ.

----------


## Neckara

> Si tu te sens le courage de lire 35 pages de jargon mdical en anglais, le protocol est dcrit ici : https://www.recoverytrial.net/files/...2020-05-14.pdf


Je viens de survoler.

Les interprtations statistiques doivent tre super casse-couilles vu qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire de la pure randomisation (donc introduit des biais dans les populations testes).


Ce qui est parfaitement normal. Par exemple si on veut tester en double aveugle si la confiture de poire est meilleure que du beurre de cacahoute, on va pas donner du beurre de cacahoute  des personnes qui en sont allergique. Donc on aura des rsultats parmi les personnes qui ne sont pas allergiques au beurre de cacahoute, et non pas parmi la population totale.


EDIT: Tu as aussi les personnes qui vont vouloir arrter le traitement en cours de route, a doit tre tellement casse-bonbon  grer statistiquement a aussi.


Je serais donc curieux de la manire dont ils vont reprsenter leurs rsultats dans le rapport final. Est-ce qu'ils vont considrer les biais ngligeables, ou vont tre super-prcis dans l'explication des rsultats ? Mais surtout comment vont-ils synthtiser les rsultats.

----------


## Marco46

Intressant, intressant ...

----------


## Neckara

... est-ce que tu ne voudrais pas juste un jour rflchir 2 secondes ?


La personne de la vido fait parti de la structure  laquelle appartient Raoult, c'est un premier lment qui nous indique qu'il faut dj prendre du recul. Les votes et commentaires sont dsactivs, un autre red flag trs important.


Bien videmment aucune source dans la description de la vido...


1re image :

Venons en au contenu de la vido... le tableau affich est trompeur. Le rouge indique quelque chose de ngatif, le vert quelque chose de positif. Une ligne rouge nous fait penser que l'tude est de mauvaise qualit, et une ligne verte, une tude de bonne qualit.

Regardons donc les labels des colonnes. On notera que ce *guignol* n'a pas spar des colonnes descriptives des colonnes de qualit. Que l'tude soit pour/contre, n'est pas un signe de mauvaise qualit, et n'a rien  faire au milieu du tableau.

Le Big Data vs Clinical n'est a priori pas un signe de mauvaise qualit, c'est plutt la conclusion  laquelle il veut arriver.


Il reste donc deux colonnes (soit la moiti des colonnes), les conflits d'intrts, et le fait que le traitement soit dtaill... ce qui est trs trs pauvre pour juger de la qualit d'un article... c'est trs faible pour une soit-disant "mta-tude".

D'ailleurs je pourrais mme faire dire l'inverse de la colonne "conflits d'intrts"... les rouges c'est ceux qui ont t honnte et ont dclar leur conflit d'intrt, et le rouges les malhonntes qui ne l'ont pas dclar.  ::mouarf:: 


Il ne reste plus qu' se pencher sur les lignes... et l c'est franchement bizarre. Les rfrences sont mal crite, il est difficile de retrouver les tudes juste avec cette image. Du peu qu'on peut voir, les tudes ont t slectionnes de sorte  obtenir ce joli tableau. O sont pass les tudes du Raoult ?

On notera qu'une tude contre se retrouve perdue en haut du tableau, ce qui renforce cette impression de "bloc rouge" pour les tudes contre en bas du tableau. On notera qu'une bonne partie des tudes "contre" sont en absence de conflit d'intrt, donc la seule chose qui leur est reproche est l'absence de description dtaille du traitement. Cependant avec cette masse de rouge, on passe vite  ct, vu qu'au lieu d'avoir, pour ces tudes, 1/2 de colonne en rouge, on en a 3/4...



2me image :

Pour le second graphique, c'est un joyeux bordel. On mlange un peu tout et n'importe quoi dans les "outcomes". Cela permet de noyer l'outcome "death", qui, si on se penche dessus, a beaucoup plus d'tude en "noir", i.e. pourrait tre un dfaveur de l'hydroxy.

Le tout bien videmment sans aucune notion de qualit de l'article, donc c'est juste le nombre d'tude.


Conclusion :

Bref, on est dans un cas flagrant de manipulation d'images...

C'est une honte pour ce chercheur.

----------


## Neckara

Voil la premire figure refaite un peu plus correctement * l'arrache* sur un tableur. Il y a encore 4 dfauts :


il manque des colonnes pour valuer la qualit des tudes ;il manque des tudes ;il faudrait quand mme vrifier ces conflits d'intrts / dtail des traitements (bizarrement je leur fais moyen confiance...) ;l'orange est peut-tre une couleur encore trop forte, en fonction de l'importance des autres colonnes, on pourrait mme les mettre en jaune. 


D'ailleurs en refaisant le tableau je me suis aperu d'une chose, certaines tudes classes "pour" sont potentiellement contre dans la figure suivante... Il faudrait rajouter au moins une colonne "rsultats statistiquement significatifs", et mme une e.g. "a valu le taux de mortalit". Mais a risquerait de mettre un peu de pagaille dans leur joli tableau...


Mais bon, j'ai d'autres trucs prvus aujourd'hui... que de refaire le travail de ce guignol.

----------


## fredoche

Dommage que personne n'ose te le dire, mais moi a ne me pose pas de problmes parce qu' mon sens a ne fait aucun doute : c'est toi le guignol Neckara, et surtout sur ce sujet.

J'ai lu les quelques dernires pages hier, et tu t'es juste rgal de l'tude du Lancet qui tait juste une escroquerie.

Mais mme a tu es incapable de le voir :



> Le fait qu'ils se soient rtracts ne signifie absolument pas que l'tude tait mauvaise


Contre 



> Bref, on est dans un cas flagrant de manipulation d'images...
> 
> C'est une honte pour ce chercheur.


Tu te fous de qui ?

Si tu avais ne serait-ce qu'un soupon d'objectivit plutt que de mener des combats  charge contre cette quipe de chercheurs et de mdecins. Toi au moins tu n'en as aucune de honte,  traiter les gens de criminels ou de guignols.

Quand est-ce que tu nous mets le lien sur ta thse o grand chercheur et docteur, toi qui arrive  lire en 1/2 heure ou 1/2 journe les thses de Mr Abderkhane sur un sujet que tu ne connais absolument pas, et dont tu es capable de juger de la qualit aussi vite.
Moi aussi je suis curieux de lire ce que tu es capable de pondre oh grand pistmologue

----------


## halaster08

> Dommage que personne n'ose te le dire, mais moi a ne me pose pas de problmes parce qu' mon sens a ne fait aucun doute : c'est toi le guignol Neckara, et surtout sur ce sujet.


Pas forcment en ces termes exacts, mais a lui a dj t dit, a plusieurs reprises sur diffrents sujets qui ont mal finis comme celui-ci.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu te fous de qui ?


Est-ce que tu as au moins compris ce que j'affirme ?

La manipulation d'image *est avre*, la manipulation des donnes sur le Lancet *n'est pas vrifie/vrifiable* (du moins des sources fournies jusqu' prsent).

Dans le premier cas, c'est un problme mthodologique flagrant. Dans le second cas, c'est un problme inhrent  la recherche, en loccurrence, du fait de contraintes lgales et contractuelles.





> Si tu avais ne serait-ce qu'un soupon d'objectivit plutt que de mener des combats  charge contre cette quipe de chercheurs et de mdecins. Toi au moins tu n'en as aucune de honte,  traiter les gens de criminels ou de guignols.


Il n'y a aucune honte  avoir. 

Ils sont criminels car ils ont, de par leur incomptence, grandement retards l'tablissement de protocoles de soins, ce qui cote des vies. S'ils ont raison, et avait fait correctement leurs tudes ds le dpart, on aurait pu sauver bien plus de vies. Ils ont les vies non-sauves sur la conscience. Criminels parce qu'ils font l'objet d'une enqute actuellement, n'ayant pas respects les commissions d'thiques.

Guignols parce que vu leur niveau d'incomptence sur le protocole exprimental mme pas digne d'un niveau de master, le terme est encore trs faible.




> Quand est-ce que tu nous mets le lien sur ta thse o grand chercheur et docteur,


Si je poste sous pseudonyme, ce n'est pas pour afficher mon nom rel aprs...




> toi qui arrive  lire en 1/2 heure ou 1/2 journe les thses de Mr Abderkhane sur un sujet que tu ne connais absolument pas, et dont tu es capable de juger de la qualit aussi vite.
> Moi aussi je suis curieux de lire ce que tu es capable de pondre oh grand pistmologue


Tu sais des documents de 100  300 pages, a se lit rapidement...

T'as pas encore digr a hein... juger grossirement de la qualit d'un tel document a prend quelques minutes  tout pter, pas la peine de connatre le domaine... mais continue de parler de choses dont tu n'as aucune ide...
Je suis sr que, toi, tu l'as lu cette thse hein...

Aprs ouais, je connais absolument rien des sujets...  ::roll:: 
Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre... pas comme si j'avais des comptences en gestion/conomie...

----------


## Marco46

> Le rouge indique quelque chose de ngatif, le vert quelque chose de positif. Une ligne rouge nous fait penser que l'tude est de mauvaise qualit, et une ligne verte, une tude de bonne qualit.


En rouge chloroquine pas bien, en vert chloroquine bien. Je ne vois rien  redire aux couleurs choisies !




> Criminels parce qu'ils font l'objet d'une enqute actuellement, n'ayant pas respects les commissions d'thiques.


Bah oui, l'ouverture d'une enqute suffit  tablir la culpabilit. Et tu sais de quoi tu parles tu as un master en droit  ce que tu prtends ...




> Si je poste sous pseudonyme, ce n'est pas pour afficher mon nom rel aprs...


Compte tenu du nombre de conneries que tu dbites post aprs post c'est en effet trs sage de ta part.

----------


## Neckara

> En rouge chloroquine pas bien, en vert chloroquine bien. Je ne vois rien  redire aux couleurs choisies !


...

Parce que tu mlanges des indicateurs de qualits avec des indicateurs descriptifs des tudes donnant une reprsentation biais lors de la lecture de l'image...

Je pensais pourtant avoir t assez clair  ce niveau l, mais bon a ne m'tonne mme plus de toi.





> Bah oui, l'ouverture d'une enqute suffit  tablir la culpabilit. Et tu sais de quoi tu parles tu as un master en droit  ce que tu prtends ...


L'absence d'autorisation d'un comit d'thique est avr ;Le fait qu'il ai fait une publication scientifique est avr ;
soit c'est une tude clinique, il est coupable (car requiert une autorisation d'un comit d'thique) ;soit c'est une tude observationnelle, il est coupable (infraction du code dontologique de mdecine / empoisonnement).

Il me semblait pourtant avoir voqu ce point prcdemment...



Oui, on est innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire, et il faut le jugement des autorits comptentes. Mais, pour faire une image, quand t'as une personne qui tue plusieurs autres en pleine rue bonde, devant des camras, et en le clamant haut et fort, t'appelles pas a un "tueur prsum".

----------


## David_g

Il y a quand mme des choses drangeante dans cette mta analyse sur la mthode (rien que la partie conflit d'intrt me fait tiquer) mais bon passons. Il y a d'excellent vulgarisateur pour expliquer tout cela (y compris sur la mta sorti au usa).

Un point qui me drange c'est le fait d'utiliser des arguments pour critiquer des tudes pour ensuite se servir du mme argument pour valoriser son point de vue.

Exemple : DR a bien prcis, une tude o le diagnostic ne repose pas sur une PCR n'a aucune valeur. je n'ai pas de souci sur l'argument que je trouve pertinent. Mais par contre, dans ce cas pourquoi inclure "Barbosa & Esper" qui faisait de la tlconsultation purement).

Il y en a plusieurs dans ce genre qui me font tiquer et mennuie comme pour l'avis sur l'effet qui change sans arrt (tout en tant toujours affirmatif sans aucun doute possible). 

De toute comme pour toute tude en ce moment, les gens convaincus seront convaincus quoi qu'il en soit, les opposants seront contre quoi qu'il en soit. Et on retrouvera les memes changes: big Pharma/big Data, Mthode, Les publications sont toutes frauduleuses, etc etc. 

Note pour le Lancet : qu'elle soit rtract ne prouve rien sur les autres tudes en soi. Cela dit juste qu'il faut ne pas tenir compte de celle-ci et avec du recul (autre que l'aspect politique qui est  part du processus scientifique) que le process marche  peu prs quand l'diteur et l'auteur joue le jeu (rpondre aux questions, critiques).
 lui est un sujet  part) quand l'auteur/diteur rpond aux questions.

EDIT : pas du tout d'accord avec Neckara sur l'tude du Lancet mais parce qu'il se positionne sur la mthodologie. Oui, leur mthodologie tait peut tre bonne mais comme les donnes ne sont pas prouves; la qualit intrinsque de l'tude est nul. c'est aussi l'avis des auteurs d'ailleurs  :;): .

----------


## Neckara

> EDIT : pas du tout d'accord avec Neckara sur l'tude du Lancet mais parce qu'il se positionne sur la mthodo. Oui leur mthodo tait peut tre bonne mais comme les donnes ne sont pas prouves; la qualit intrinsque de l'tude est nul. c'est aussi l'avis des auteurs d'ailleurs .


Ma position tait de dire qu'on ne peut jamais prouver les donnes, et ce dans presque toutes les tudes (cf multiples exemples que j'ai donn). D'o la ncessit d'tudes reproductives et de ne pas s'appuyer sur une seule tude isole.

En gros, pour moi cela revient  dire que l'tude est X quand toutes les tudes sont X.

----------


## Neckara

En lisant quelques liens, de fils en aiguille, je suis tomb sur 2 threads Twitter intressant.



Au sujet du protocole Raoult (qui rejoint certaines de mes affirmations pralables):
https://twitter.com/laydgeur/status/1269743107517681670



Il y a aussi des accusations de conflits d'intrts avec les journaux dans lesquels il publie:
https://twitter.com/TatayoyoKesski1/...84533444935685

Pour le second point, je suis assez rserv car c'est courant pour des personnes ayant pignons sur rue dans un domaine d'avoir des responsabilits dans des journaux de leur domaine.
Ce n'est donc pas un point que je retiendrais.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prs d'un quart des cas de Covid-19 ne prsentent pas de symptmes, selon Sant publique France
C'est pour a qu'il faudrait tester tout le monde. Le plan de Macron tait nul :
Coronavirus : les principales ractions politiques au discours dEmmanuel Macron



> Du ct des cologistes, le patron dEELV, Julien Bayou, a, pour sa part, dnonc  une folie .  Macron dcide de prolonger le confinement jusqu la date du 11 mai. Pourquoi prendre seul une dcision si lourde, pourquoi lAssemble na-t-elle pas son mot  dire ? Macron : *tester tous les Franais naurait pas de sens*. Et les asymptomatiques ? Et les personnes qui pensent avoir eu le coronavirus ? Caler les consignes sanitaires sur les capacits de test est une folie , a-t-il crit sur Twitter.

----------


## Mingolito

J'ai honte d'avoir dout du professeurs Raoult, en effet il a dsormais un soutiens qui le crdibilise officiellement,  savoir le chanteur Renault, qui a russi  faire cette nouvelle chanson entre deux delirium tremens  : 





 ::dehors::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne comprend pas comment quelqu'un pourrait tre contre les campagnes de test massives.
Dans les pays o l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2 a t bien gr (Core du Sud, Singapour, Thalande, Vietnam, Taiwan, etc) c'est ce qu'ils ont fait.

COVID-19 : dpister massivement, la recette gagnante de la Core du Sud
 Nos dirigeants ont fait le choix de ne pas tester, alors quil faut dpister, isoler et traiter 



> Le gouvernement prsente comme une stratgie de ne pas dpister toute la population, mais elle va  lencontre de cinquante ans dexpriences contre les maladies infectieuses, dnonce Annie Thbaud-Mony, directrice de recherche  lInserm.


C'est mieux de confiner ceux qui sont malade que de confiner tout le monde parce qu'on ne test personne. C'est quand mme facile  comprendre que les porteurs sains peuvent contaminer beaucoup de monde.
Le gouvernement n'a pas voulu qu'en France on produise des masques et des tests.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

Je ne veux pas dire de btises, mais il me semble que les ractifs pour les tests ne sont pas produits en France mais  l'tranger, et donc qu'il a t trs dur de s'en fournir au dbut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il me semble que les ractifs pour les tests ne sont pas produits en France


Des vtrinaires disaient qu'ils avaient de quoi produire des tests.
Pourquoi l'Etat a-t-il refus l'aide de labos vtrinaires pour fabriquer des tests Covid-19 ?

Ce qui me drange c'est que Macron et son quipe on dit :
- Les masques ne servent  rien
- Tester ne sert  rien
C'tait totalement faux. Ils ont menti. Ils auraient du dire : "les masques et les tests sont extrmement important mais nous n'en avons pas".
Un jour les masques taient inutiles, un autre ils taient obligatoire.

Lors de la prochaine pandmie il faudrait qu'on test massivement tout le monde, comme a on ne confinera que ceux qui sont malade (mme sans symptme). Aprs on pourrait (ou pas) partir dans le dlire de traage comme les asiatiques et prvenir les gens "vous avez t en contact prolong avec une personne positive  la nouvelle maladie". Pour faire du traage il faut dj faire des tests.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des scientifiques israliens qui pensent avoir trouv quelque chose :
Le coronavirus rduit  un simple rhume grce  un mdicament anti-cholstrol ?



> Linfection virale amne les cellules pulmonaires  construire de la graisse et le fenofibrate permet aux cellules de la brler , poursuit-il.
> 
> La reprise du processus est rapide, dit-il, la comparant  au moment o on enlve un bouchon dans une baignoire .
> 
> Nahmias explique que la forme grave et les complications dangereuses du coronavirus ne sont pas causes par ses capacits infectieuses ou par la capacit gnrale du corps  se dbarrasser du virus, mais plutt par les symptmes uniques entrans par la COVID-19.
> 
> * Le corps peut facilement sattaquer au virus*, tout ce que nous avons  faire, cest de nous occuper des symptmes , souligne-t-il.
> 
> *Nous devons offrir au corps le temps dradiquer le virus sans rencontrer de dfaillances respiratoires*. Et cest en faisant cela que, je le pense, nous pouvons le transformer en quelque chose de bien moins grave  en le rduisant  un banal coup de froid .

----------


## Sodium

Au Luxembourg on teste tout le monde et du coup on est blacklists un peu partout maintenant, donc bon ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au Luxembourg on teste tout le monde et du coup on est blacklists un peu partout maintenant


C'est toujours mieux de tester, si il y a peu de cas dans les autres pays c'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas t diagnostiqu.

Covid-19 : inquitude au Luxembourg, class en zone orange par la Belgique



> Le Luxembourg fait en moyenne 9 582 tests pour 100 000 habitants sur une priode de 7 jours, ce qui est de loin le nombre le plus important de tests au niveau de l'espace Schengen , justifie-t-il ce lundi dans L'Essentiel.
> (...)
> Les 40 000 travailleurs frontaliers belges peuvent ainsi continuer  traverser *la frontire qui reste ouverte  tous*, mme  ceux qui ne souhaitent que faire des courses ou visiter des proches. Mais ce placement en  orange  du Luxembourg  cause de la diffusion du Covid est un mauvais signal. *Les frontires restent galement ouverte avec ses deux autres voisins : l'Allemagne et la France* dont nombre de ressortissants y travaillent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment il n'y a pas beaucoup de nouvelles personnes admises en ranimation.

----------


## Ryu2000

La plupart des scientifiques du domaine pensent que a ne sert pas  grand chose de porter un masque  lextrieur.
Port du masque en extrieur: un choix bien plus politique que scientifique



> Porter un masque en extrieur est-il vraiment utile? Le consensus scientifique qui merge peu  peu penche plutt pour le non, dans la majeure partie des cas. Pour une raison trs simple: le vent, mme lger, disperse trs rapidement gouttelettes et arosols qui transportent le virus. Aucun cluster en milieu ouvert na dailleurs t mis en vidence  ce jour. Mais labsence de preuve ne constitue jamais une preuve de labsence, pourra-t-on,  raison, rtorquer.


Le port du masque a du dissuader plein de gens de partir en vacances.

----------


## Neckara

C'est comme tout, a dpend.

Si c'est une plage ou un parc o il y a  peine 3 pquins, bien videmment qu'il n'y a quasiment aucun risque.

En revanche, si c'est un march en plein air o tout le monde se marche dessus... l oui, il peut y avoir plus de dangers.

----------


## Ryu2000

Poutine affirme que la Russie a cr un vaccin contre le nouveau coronavirus



> Jusquici, la Russie na pas publi dtude dtaille des rsultats de ses essais permettant dtablir lefficacit des produits quelle dit avoir dvelopps. Dbut aot, alors que la Russie annonait que son vaccin tait presque prt, lOMS stait montre dubitative, rappelant que tout produit pharmaceutique devait  tre soumis  tous les diffrents essais et tests avant dtre homologus pour leur dploiement  et soulignant limportance du respect de  lignes directrices et directives claires  en matire de dveloppement de vaccins.
> 
> Des scientifiques du centre Gamalea avaient t critiqus en mai pour stre personnellement inject leur prototype de vaccin, une mthode en rupture avec les protocoles habituels destins  acclrer le processus scientifique au maximum.

----------


## halaster08

Je sais pas trop o le mettre alors je vais poser a ici.

Un article particulirement srieux sur les effets de la chloroquine sur la prvention des accidents de trottinette a t publi dans un magasine scientifique, a not que cet article a pass le filtre de la revue par des pairs.
Le lien vers un rsum:https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4073359.html

edit: en me relisant je me rends compte que j'ai oubli de prciser qu'il a t retir aprs quelques jours

----------


## David_g

::mouarf:: 
Je suis les comptes twitter  l'origine de la publi et bon dieu qu'ils ont t fort (depuis il y a Joachim Son forget qui rage  mort d'avoir t cit).

Pour les explications et bientt les changes avec les reviewers de la revue prdatrice en question :  http://www.mimiryudo.com/blog/2020/0...ous-les-temps/

----------


## halaster08

> Je suis les comptes twitter  l'origine de la publi et bon dieu qu'ils ont t fort (depuis il y a Joachim Son forget qui rage  mort d'avoir t cit).
> 
> Pour les explications et bientt les changes avec les reviewers de la revue prdatrice en question :  http://www.mimiryudo.com/blog/2020/0...ous-les-temps/


Merci pour le lien.
C'est incroyable, non seulement il y a eu relecture par des pairs mais en plus ils s'en sont servi pour rajouter des conneries dans leur article ! C'est vraiment aberrant. Comment ce genre de revue "scientifique" peut encore exister.

----------


## David_g

> Merci pour le lien.
> C'est incroyable, non seulement il y a eu relecture par des pairs mais en plus ils s'en sont servi pour rajouter des conneries dans leur article ! C'est vraiment aberrant. Comment ce genre de revue "scientifique" peut encore exister.


C'est loin d'tre la pire en plus mais cela est aussi la consquence des modes de calcul/notorit qui sont fait.

----------


## CinePhil

Autres regards sur la crise actuelle et l'hystrie collective qui en dcoule...




> Mdecin ranimateur  Toulouse, j'ai eu l'honneur de soigner des patients Covid-19 graves. Ceux qui sont si malades qu'il faut les maintenir endormis, intubs, sous respirateur artificiel, parfois pendant six semaines. A ce titre, je me permets ici d'aborder les questions de maladie, de soins et de libert que cette crise soulve.
> A l'heure o les villes franaises instaurent le masque obligatoire dans les rues, o les cinmas referment faute de public, o les restaurateurs constatent la frilosit des clients, o les plans sociaux se prparent, on dsespre d'entendre la voix de la raison et de la libert.
> A condition d'avoir des ranimations en tat de fonctionner, on ne meurt pour ainsi dire plus du Covid-19. Cette phrase peut choquer mais c'est notre exprience. Quand les services n'taient pas dbords, seulement trs mobiliss, avec des personnels prpars et forms, ce qui a t notre cas  Toulouse, les patients ont survcu. Certains sont morts avec le Covid, mais pas du Covid. Comme ce patient cancreux ne pesant plus que 37 kg pour 178 cm qui, en contractant le virus, a vu sa vie raccourcie de quelques jours. Ces patients ne peuvent justifier le chmage des jeunes. Ni les dettes abyssales laisses aux gnrations suivantes. Ni le renoncement massif  nos modes de vie.
> Oui, nous autres soignants, avons eu du travail, certains se sont contamins. Peu en sont morts, et probablement plus aucun n'en mourrait aujourd'hui. C'est notre mtier, et nous nous mobilisons tous les jours contre un tas d'autres maladies. La censure morale que certains soignants veulent exercer est une insulte  notre profession. Tous les jours, des gens meurent au travail ou en y allant. Les sauveteurs en mer nous demandent-ils d'arrter baignade et plaisance au prtexte des risques ? Le virus est l. La majorit n'en subira pas de dommage significatif. Il est parfois virulent mais on sait maintenant soigner la majorit des cas graves. Alors remettons-le  sa juste place ; n'en faisons pas un terroriste, c'est--dire un agent dont l'impact psychologique et socital dpasse de loin son impact physique.
> Avant l'hiver qui risque de voir la contagiosit augmenter, il faudrait plutt avoir un plan pour pouvoir mieux soigner les cas srieux. Armons les hpitaux pour faire face efficacement, formons du personnel mdical supplmentaire  la ranimation spcifique des Covid graves. C'est possible. Et vivons. Libres.


Source : Le Parisien, opinions.




> Que cela plaise ou non,le coronavirus qui aujourd'hui contamine encore certains sujets n'est manifestement plus celui qui provoquait des formes foudroyantes en plein milieu du pic pidmique.
> Dans le cas contraire et compte tenu du nombre encore consquent ( et prvu) des contaminations rsiduelles, on verrait de nombreux cas de ces formes en ranimation, dont il faut rappeler que le taux des dcs tait de 40 %.
> Nous sommes dans une dynamique CLASSIQUE d'pidmie.
> Je ne vous assommerai pas avec la description des modifications virales mutations dltions etc... que subissent TOUS les virus au cours des epidemies.
> ( pour mmoire le virus du SRAS COV1 de 2003 a disparu tout seul brutalement)
> En fait...
> Quand il FALLAIT tester massivement et de faon alatoire pour modliser correctement cette pidmie ON NE L'A PAS FAIT
> contrairement  ce que nous prconisions ( voir nos posts depuis 6mois)
> Le nombre des contamins a donc probablement t sous-estim .
> ...


Source : discussion Facebook

Du mme, sur son mur Facebook :



> Moi qui suis aussi MEDECIN anesthsiste ranimateur,je rcuse totalement la communication d'Axel Kahn .
> Elle est fausse partiale et va mme  l'encontre des chiffres officiels d'volution des cas graves et des dcs actuellement dus au Covid 19.
> Quant au masque grand public une heure dans la rue suffit  dmontrer pourquoi c'est une calembredaine mme  supposer qu'il puisse protger d'un virus pulmonaire .Parler de l'usage professionnel pour le valider est tout simplement ridicule.
> En milieu professionnel,on se lave les mains avant de mettre un masque et la deuxime fois qu'on le touche c'est pour le mettre  la poubelle.
> Dans le public on met un torchon hors d'ge sur le nez pour rentrer dans un restaurant 
> On l'enlve pour manger
> On le remet pour aller aux toilettes
> On l'enlve pour continuer son repas
> On le remet pour aller payer 
> ...

----------


## Ryu2000

L'UE va investir beaucoup dans des laboratoires pharmaceutique :
Coronavirus: l'UE rserve des vaccins auprs du laboratoire Moderna



> *La socit amricaine Moderna*, jeune biotech, dispose d'un des projets les plus avancs avec un candidat vaccin en phase 3 des essais cliniques sur humains, la dernire avant une commercialisation. Aprs d'intenses ngociations, la Commission europenne vient de conclure des discussions avec une cinquime entreprise pharmaceutique afin de permettre aux Europens d'accder rapidement  un vaccin contre le coronavirus, s'est flicite la prsidente de la Commission Ursula von der Leyen, cite dans le communiqu.
> 
> Bruxelles a dj rserv *300 millions du vaccin en prparation du franais Sanofi*, *400 millions de celui de l'amricain Johnson & Johnson*, et *225 millions de doses auprs de l'allemand CureVac*. La Commission a par ailleurs sign le 14 aot un contrat d'achat anticip avec *le groupe pharmaceutique sudo-britannique AstraZeneca pour 300 millions de doses*, avec une option pour 100 millions de doses supplmentaires. Nous investissons dans des entreprises utilisant des technologies diverses, afin d'accrotre nos chances de disposer de vaccins srs et efficaces, a expliqu Ursula von der Leyen.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pourquoi les nouveaux cas de coronavirus ne remplissent pas les ranimations



> Alors que la circulation du virus acclre depuis juillet, les admissions  l'hpital augmentent peu. A l'Assistance publique-Hpitaux de Paris, la dure moyenne de sjour en ranimation a chut de 21  12 jours.


Coronavirus. Pourquoi tre rinfect par le Covid-19 nest pas forcment une mauvaise nouvelle



> Pour Marc Eloit, du laboratoire Dcouverte de pathognes de lInstitut Pasteur, le fait que le patient nait pas dvelopp de symptmes pourrait tre une bonne nouvelle, mme sil est hasardeux dextrapoler sur un seul cas :  *La premire infection pourrait jouer le rle attendu dun vaccin, ce qui doit tre confirm sur des cohortes suivies dans le temps. Cela doit rappeler que si les vaccins les plus efficaces protgent contre linfection, dautres ne protgent que contre les symptmes, et certains ne modrent que les symptmes les plus svres.*

----------


## Ryu2000

"On continue de nous faire croire que le virus progresse, alors qu'il perd de sa virulence": le mdecin Christian Perronne dnonce la communication du gouvernement



> Il estime qu moins de 10 dcs par jour en France, ce nest pas plus que nimporte quel autre virus respiratoire chaque anne.
> *On est en train de confiner tous les Franais mme si ce nest pas un vrai confinement avou. On ne peut plus sortir dans la rue sans un masque. On est en plein dlire*, estime-t-il. 
> 
> Il dnonce galement les tests Covid gratuits qui faussent les donnes de lpidmie.
> "*Cest dlirant de vouloir faire tester un million de personnes comme la annonc le gouvernement. Les tests PCR ont 3% de faux positifs. Ca veut dire que si on teste un million de personnes, on aura 3000 faux malades. Il faut remettre ces tests sur prescription mdicale dans des cas o cest logique de le faire*, assure-t-il.


Personnellement je trouve que c'est intressant de tester beaucoup de monde mme si il y a des faux positifs.
Je trouve que c'est rassurant qu'on nous dise qu'il y a plein de malades qui n'ont pas de symptme, comme a tu peux te dire "si a se trouve je suis malade et a me fait rien du tout, donc le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas dangereux pour tout le monde".
Ton systme immunitaire dveloppe des anticorps et tu peux te dfendre et au final la maladie peut tre moins grave qu'une grippe.

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Le problme c'est que dans le monde mdicale (je ne parle pas de politiques) les diffrents spcialistes se contredisent, qui dit la vrit ?

Maintenant en parlant politique : 

Si le gouvernement ne fait rien (pas de tests, pas de masques) et qu'il y a une pandmie avec des milliers de morts on dira que c'est la faute du gouvernement.
Si le gouvernement fait trop de test et impose le masque (comme actuellement) et que le virus disparat sans faire plus de morts on dira qu'il a dpens de l'argent pour rien (souvenez vous de Roselyne) et musel les Franais.

Quel est le bon choix ? Je crois que personne ne le connait vraiment.

La critique est facile, mais  votre place vous assumeriez des milliers de morts ou des dpenses inutiles ?

Rflchissez avant de critiquer.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> les diffrents spcialistes se contredisent, qui dit la vrit ?


J'ai l'impression qu'ils disent tous "on n'a pas de certitude mais apparemment...". (et aprs a part dans tous les sens)
Quand ce sera fini on pourra faire le bilan avec du recul.
C'est un scnario nouveau, ce n'est pas exactement comme le SARS-CoV-1 ni le MERS-CoV. (ces maladies ne nous avaient pas trop touches)




> Si le gouvernement fait trop de test et impose le masque


Ce n'tait pas du tout le mme scnario.
Les gens demandaient des masques au dbut, les ranimations taient satures, tout le monde tait confin sauf les travailleurs essentiels,  ce moment les gens jugeaient que les travailleurs essentiels devraient avoir accs  des masques.
 l'poque le gouvernement a fait n'importe quoi,  cause d'un problme de communication les pharmaciens ont crus qu'ils n'avaient pas le droit de vendre des masques imports, alors qu'en fait si.
La vente de masques en pharmacies tait-elle en fait autorise depuis le 23 mars ?
Pendant un moment, les aides soignantes manquaient de solution hydroalcoolique, de gants et de masque. Les facteurs, les policiers n'avaient pas de masque.
Quand il fallait un motif pour sortir au maximum 1h par jour, les gens taient motivs pour fabriquer des masques et les porter.
Mais l les gens en ont marre, ils veulent retrouver une vie normal et ne plus avoir  porter de masque. a va soler tout le monde de devoir porter un masque au bureau.




> souvenez vous de Roselyne


L'industrie pharmaceutique s'tait fait de la thune, 50 millions de doses ce n'est pas rien.

Pour le moment il semblerait qu'entrer en contact avec la maladie suffise  jouer le rle de vaccin, ton systme immunitaire peut apprendre seul  combattre cette maladie.
Bon aprs si t'es diabtique, obse, avec des problmes pulmonaire, ce n'est peut-tre pas top de tomber malade.

----------


## benjani13

> Le problme c'est que dans le monde mdicale (je ne parle pas de politiques) les diffrents spcialistes se contredisent, qui dit la vrit ?


C'est normal que dans une situation naissante et floue que les spcialistes se contredisent. Tout du moins sur les interprtations. C'est normal, et bien heureux, que les spcialistes sachent dire ouvertement qu'ils ne peuvent pas conclure sur une piste ou une autre. Ce n'est pas normal en revanche qu'on assiste  des oppositions frontales d'avis tranchs. Il faut aussi que le public comprennent que personne n'a la rponse, mais a va  l'encontre de l'envie de beaucoup d'avoir une solution simple (voir simpliste) et un hros/sauveur  qui se raccrocher. Je pense qu'on reparlera longtemps de cette pisode de Covid-19 comme un des exemples les plus illustratifs du populisme scientifique.

Aprs tout cela a t bien pourri par le prisme classique des mdias prt  tout pour faire du clash. La connaissance ne s'tablit ni dans un dbat  la tl, ni dans un sondage.




> J'ai l'impression qu'ils disent tous "on n'a pas de certitude mais apparemment...". (et aprs a part dans tous les sens)
> Quand ce sera fini on pourra faire le bilan avec du recul.


Pour moi savoir dire qu'il n'y pas de certitude quand il n'y en a pas est plutt une qualit. Dans ces situations flous il faut plutt se mfier des avis premptoires.





> L'industrie pharmaceutique s'tait fait de la thune, 50 millions de doses ce n'est pas rien.


Que ce soit le Covid ou  l'poque le H1N1 a me gave un brin que les gens se mobilisent d'un coup contre "Big Pharma" uniquement sur ce qui reprsente au final des piphnomnes, voir bien souvent ils ne se mobilisent uniquement le seuls fois ou ce n'est pas justifi. Les labos prives sont... prives, et c'est a qui faut se foutre dans le crane. Il faut aller  la racine du problme. Allez discuter avec des personne qui prennent un traitement quotidien, demandez leur le nombre de fois ou leur traitement est en rupture de stock  la pharmacie, o il faut faire des pied des mains pour se faire dpanner d'une seule boite, o ils doivent prendre une autre molcule  la place car pas le choix, au risque de mettre  mal leur traitement. Et ce quand bien mme il existe ou pourrait exister des gnriques, donc productible par l'tat.

LFI (mais on s'en fou d'ou a vient) avait propos la cration d'un pole publique du mdicament, mais la majorit  siphonn le texte : https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...-du-medicament

Quand je vois l'nergie mis par certain contre le port du masque, dfendre ardemment un mdicament dont ils n'avaient entendu parl avant, je me dis qu'avec le 10eme de a dirig vers les vrai problme de fonds on pourrait enfin se sortir le cul des ronces. Mais c'est pas pour demain...

----------


## Ryu2000

Des mdecins testent des trucs :
Covid-19 : les strodes efficaces pour les formes graves, lOMS recommande leur utilisation



> Plusieurs essais cliniques rvlent que des strodes sont efficaces contre les formes critiques du covid-19 et aident  faire baisser la mortalit. LOMS a recommand mercredi leur usage.


C'est pus simple de grer le problme tt dans la maladie avant que a ne devienne grave, le problme c'est que c'est difficile de savoir qu'on est malade.

----------


## Gunny

> Que ce soit le Covid ou  l'poque le H1N1 a me gave un brin que les gens se mobilisent d'un coup contre "Big Pharma" uniquement sur ce qui reprsente au final des piphnomnes, voir bien souvent ils ne se mobilisent uniquement le seuls fois ou ce n'est pas justifi. Les labos prives sont... prives, et c'est a qui faut se foutre dans le crane. Il faut aller  la racine du problme. Allez discuter avec des personne qui prennent un traitement quotidien, demandez leur le nombre de fois ou leur traitement est en rupture de stock  la pharmacie, o il faut faire des pied des mains pour se faire dpanner d'une seule boite, o ils doivent prendre une autre molcule  la place car pas le choix, au risque de mettre  mal leur traitement. Et ce quand bien mme il existe ou pourrait exister des gnriques, donc productible par l'tat.


a alors, encore un problme o il suffit de gratter le vernis pour dcouvrir du nolibralisme derrire.

----------


## CinePhil

> a alors, encore un problme o il suffit de gratter le vernis pour dcouvrir du nolibralisme derrire.

----------


## Gunny

> Dsol, CinePhil est un modrateur/administrateur et vous n'tes pas autoris  l'ignorer.


Je suis tristesse.

----------


## CinePhil

> Dsol, CinePhil est un modrateur/administrateur et vous n'tes pas autoris  l'ignorer.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Je suis tristesse.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## David_g

L'administration Trump ayant dj annonc qu'un vaccin sera disponible le 1er Novembre (de gr ou de force, il va fonctionner). Cette pandmie va se rsoudre trs vite (ou pas  ::roll:: )
_
* tout choix dans la date ne rsultant bien sur que de projection purement scientifique (la science tant trs prsente dans les dcisions de cet administration)._

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a probablement pas besoin de vaccin, mais plusieurs laboratoires sont en train d'en dvelopper.
Au moins on ne pourra pas dire que Trump est anti vaccin, puisque l il espre qu'un vaccin soit prt avant le mois de novembre.

Coronavirus : Donald Trump promet un vaccin pour novembre



> "*Ils sont actuellement dans la phase 3 des tests qui vont concerner courant septembre 30 000 personnes.* Les rsultats vont tre prsents le 22 octobre  lagence amricaine du mdicament, la FDA. Et la FDA, si elle autorise la vaccination  ce moment-l de milliers et de milliers de personnes, des gens prioritaires comme les travailleurs hospitaliers, on pourra dire quon a un vaccin", analyse la journaliste Agns Vahramian en duplex depuis Washington (tats-Unis).

----------


## foetus

> Trump est anti vaccin


 ::whistle::  il avait fait le buzz  la mi-mars 2020 en voulant racheter 1 futur vaccin allemand pour juste les tats-Unis

----------


## Ryu2000

> racheter 1 futur vaccin allemand


C'est marrant que les USA qui essaient d'acheter des scientifiques allemands, a rappelle quand les USA ont rcupr plein de scientifiques allemands  la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale ^^
Opration Paperclip



> Lopration Paperclip (originellement appele  Opration Overcast ) fut mene  la fin de la Seconde Guerre mondiale par l'tat-major de l'arme des tats-Unis afin d'*exfiltrer et de recruter prs de 1 500 scientifiques allemands issus du complexe militaro-industriel de l'Allemagne nazie* pour lutter contre l'URSS et rcuprer les armes secrtes du Troisime Reich.


Rivalit tats-Unis-Allemagne pour un laboratoire cherchant un vaccin



> Selon le journal allemand, le prsident amricain *Donald Trump essaierait dattirer avec dimportantes ressources financires des scientifiques allemands* travaillant sur un potentiel vaccin contre le nouveau coronavirus, et den obtenir ainsi lexclusivit pour son pays.


On essaie de faire passer ces futurs vaccins pour le miracle qui va sauver l'humanit. Alors que pour le moment il semblerait qu'on puisse arriver  l'immunit collective de faon naturelle...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Allez, un petit dessin pour expliquer l'histoire des masques et du covid en France...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est toujours risqu de faire le cobaye pour tester un nouveau vaccin (mais il faut bien que des gens se sacrifient) :
Coronavirus : AstraZeneca suspend les essais de son vaccin aprs l'apparition d'une "maladie potentiellement inexplique" chez un volontaire



> Les trois socits disaient jusqu' prsent esprer des rsultats avant la fin de l'anne ou le dbut de 2021, et ont commenc  fabriquer des millions de doses en avance au cas o ils seraient probants. Les vaccinations seront stoppes jusqu' ce qu'un comit indpendant value l'incident, dont aucun dtail n'a t rvl, *mais qui est probablement un effet secondaire important*. Selon le site spcialis Statnews, les essais ont t interrompus en raison "d'une suspicion d'un effet indsirable grave chez un participant au Royaume-Uni".
> 
> Pour David Lo, professeur  l'universit de California Riverside, "d'autres effets indsirables" ont dj t signals, "comme de la fivre, des douleurs () donc *cela pourrait tre quelque chose de plus grave*", a-t-il affirm. "Les essais sont souvent suspendus temporairement lorsqu'un effet indsirable se manifeste chez un patient, pour que les chercheurs puissent informer" les sites o des essais sont galement mens, a-t-il soulign.


Si les vaccins continuent de prendre du retard, la maladie finira peut-tre disparatre avant qu'un vaccin ne soit prt.

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est toujours risqu de faire le cobaye pour tester un nouveau vaccin (mais il faut bien que des gens se sacrifient) :
> Coronavirus : AstraZeneca suspend les essais de son vaccin aprs l'apparition d'une "maladie potentiellement inexplique" chez un volontaire
> 
> Si les vaccins continuent de prendre du retard, la maladie finira peut-tre disparatre avant qu'un vaccin ne soit prt.


Je  ne comprends pas du tout  pourquoi les entreprises pharmaceutiques se focalisent sur un vaccin au lieu d'un traitement efficace,surtout  que les cobayes  sont lgions(malades).
Est - ce   lavidit habituelle qui est  l'oeuvre ?
Quant  aux test  c'est de la foutaise ,ils  servent juste  tracer "la propagation du virus" (porteurs sains),mais ne contribuent pas ou peu  faire face  la pandmie (les malades viennent d'eux mmes  l'hosto ,sauf les habituels inconscients et fous  lier).

Je connais  quelqu'un de ma famille  ,g de 78 ans  qui a pris un traitement de 6 jours  l'hosto et qui se porte aujourd'hui comme  un gaillard.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je  ne comprends pas du tout  pourquoi les entreprises pharmaceutiques se focalisent sur un vaccin au lieu d'un traitement efficace


a doit tre plus lucratif de vendre des vaccins que de vendre des traitements. Parce que les vaccins tu les vends aux personnes qui ne sont pas malade, donc a concerne beaucoup plus de monde.




> Quant aux test c'est de la foutaise ,ils servent juste  tracer "la propagation du virus" (porteurs sains)


Quand 60% des franais seront des porteurs sains on arrivera au stade de l'immunit collective et on arrtera de nous faire chier avec le SARS-CoV-2.
===
J'ai lu un point de vue intressant sur Twitter.
Quelqu'un trouvait a singulier qu'en Allemagne il y ait trs peu de gens qui vont en ranimation  cause du SARS-CoV-2 (alors qu'il y a eu des grosses manifestations anti masque).
Et Philippe Bchade rpond :



> https://twitter.com/pittbull_grrr/st...92825052827649
> Peut-tre qu'en Allemagne ils prennent la peine de distinguer les "ras" en gnral et les "ras" en unit spciale "Covid".
> Heureusement, on ne se donnera pas cette peine en France: a tuerait la communication gouvernementale et dcrdibiliserait les mesures liberticides  venir


Il semblerait qu'en ce moment le SARS-CoV-2 ne tue pas grand monde.
===
L il y a un pneumologue qui est contre l'obligation du port du masque (d'autres docteurs partagent cette opinion) :

----------


## el_slapper

> Je  ne comprends pas du tout  pourquoi les entreprises pharmaceutiques se focalisent sur un vaccin au lieu d'un traitement efficace,surtout  que les cobayes  sont lgions(malades).
> Est - ce   lavidit habituelle qui est  l'oeuvre ?
> Quant  aux test  c'est de la foutaise ,ils  servent juste  tracer "la propagation du virus" (porteurs sains),mais ne contribuent pas ou peu  faire face  la pandmie (les malades viennent d'eux mmes  l'hosto ,sauf les habituels inconscients et fous  lier).
> 
> Je connais  quelqu'un de ma famille  ,g de 78 ans  qui a pris un traitement de 6 jours  l'hosto et qui se porte aujourd'hui comme  un gaillard.


En fait, les deux sont utiles. Mais pas pour les mmes chose.

Les vaccins sont des solutions  long terme. En bloquant la propagation du virus, on rgle le problme. Mais c'est long  mettre au point  et  diffuser dans toute la population.

Les traitements eux, soignent les symptmes, mais pas la cause. Ce sont des solutions  court terme, qui permettent d'avoir moins de morts, moins de pression sur les services de sant. Il y a eu beaucoup de progrs ces derniers mois. Mais on est encore loin de la panae.

Donc, si on trouve un vaccin qui marche, tant mieux. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que la recherche de mdicaments qui marchent soit au ralenti pour autant. Le mix corticoides-anticoagulants-hyperoxygnation qu'on pratique de nos jours perd deux fois moins de gens que le cocktail anti-viraux(chloroquine)-antibiotiques-intubation que l'on pratiquait au dbut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En fait, les deux sont utiles. Mais pas pour les mmes chose.


Tout  fait.



> Donc, si on trouve un vaccin qui marche, tant mieux. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que la recherche de mdicaments qui marchent soit au ralenti pour autant. Le mix corticoides-anticoagulants-hyperoxygnation qu'on pratique de nos jours perd deux fois moins de gens que le cocktail anti-viraux(chloroquine)-antibiotiques-intubation que l'on pratiquait au dbut.


En fait, quelle que soit la solution (1 ou 2), elles ont en commun de ne pas soigner la maladie (elles ne luttent pas contre le virus) car on ne sait pas faire, pour le moment. Ces deux mthodes n'ont pour but que de diminuer les effets nfastes du virus sur les personnes dont la raction est importante. Cela permet au corps malade de rsister au virus le temps de le dtruire de manire naturelle.
Pour le moment, on ne sait pas soigner cette maladie. ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par MABROUKI
> 
> 
> Je  ne comprends pas du tout  pourquoi les entreprises pharmaceutiques se focalisent sur un vaccin au lieu d'un traitement efficace,surtout  que les cobayes  sont lgions(malades).
> Est - ce   lavidit habituelle qui est  l'oeuvre ?
> 
> 
> En fait, les deux sont utiles. Mais pas pour les mmes chose.
> 
> ...


De toute faon si la recherche d'un traitement tait mise en avant  la place d'un vaccin on nous dirait l'exacte contraire : "Big Phrama veut pas d'un vaccin comme a ils pourront nous vendront des mdicaments toutes notre vie". Bref...

Sinon +1 El Slapper. Il ne faut pas non plus oublier que la vaccination est une chose collective par essence, contrairement  un traitement. La vaccination, si effectue  taux suffisant de la population, permet de protger ceux qui ne peuvent pas se faire vacciner et/ou de recevoir les traitements en vigueurs, en rduisant les contaminations.

Je reboucle avec mon coup de gueule prcdent, je viens de tomber sur cet article : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/bien-etre/pe...rtl-7800802460

La ligue contre le cancer s'alarme de la pnurie rcurrente et grave de 40 mdicaments d'importances majeures. Imaginez le quart de ce qui pourrait tre fait en terme de prise de conscience et d'effet rel si tous les fanatiques de Raoult (et je dit bien fanatique, pas ceux qui ont un avis rflchi sur le sujet, plutt en sa faveur ou non), de l'anti big pharma et du "laisser les prescrire" mettaient leurs nergies dans un vrai combat.

----------


## Sodium

Un vaccin a permet surtout d'ventuellement faire disparatre. Aprs si vous prfrez refaire un traitement tous les trois mois (dure a priori de l'immunit), je dirais bien chacun ses choix, sauf que non pour fonctionner en socit il faut choisir  la place de certaines personnes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Donc, si on trouve un vaccin qui marche, tant mieux. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que la recherche de mdicaments qui marchent soit au ralenti pour autant.


Il faudra d'ailleurs sans doute les deux, car il est peu probable que l'on soit en capacit de vacciner tout le monde. On fera sans doute comme la grippe avec le vaccin propos prioritairement aux personnes les plus  risques, optionnellement pour les autres et des mdicaments ds les premiers symptmes pour viter de dvelopper des formes graves. Concernant les mdicaments j'ai entendu dernirement  la radio qu'une quipe franaise avait eu des rsultats trs encourageants. Je ne recherche pas la rfrence (que j'ai oublie) on en entendra suffisamment parler si cela abouti.

----------


## el_slapper

> Un vaccin a permet surtout d'ventuellement faire disparatre. (.../...)


Il ne manquerait pas un mot? L, pour le coup, je ne comprends pas ou tu veux en venir.

----------


## halaster08

> Il ne manquerait pas un mot? L, pour le coup, je ne comprends pas ou tu veux en venir.


Moi je comprends: "permet de faire disparaitre la maladie"

----------


## Sodium

Oui il manquait le mot la maladie.

Pour ce qui est de traitements, les virus c'est compliqu. Le rhume il n'y a aucun traitement qui marche (tout ce qui est vendu en pharmacie tient de l'escroquerie), et il me semble qu'il en est de mme pour la grippe. On peut amliorer les symptmes mais pas la cause.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le rhume il n'y a aucun traitement qui marche (tout ce qui est vendu en pharmacie tient de l'escroquerie)


Mon mdecin m'a dit un jour, que je venais pour un rhume
"Vous avez bien fait de venir. Un rhume, sans traitements, a peut durer *7* jours ! Alors, qu'avec un traitement, a se soigne en 1 semaine !"
Il ne m'avait rien donn  ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> Mon mdecin m'a dit un jour, que je venais pour un rhume
> "Vous avez bien fait de venir. Un rhume, sans traitements, a peut durer *7* jours ! Alors, qu'avec un traitement, a se soigne en 1 semaine !"
> Il ne m'avait rien donn


1 < 7 donc c'est mieux avec un traitement, ton mdecin est incomptent !

----------


## David_g

> Un vaccin a permet surtout d'ventuellement faire disparatre. Aprs si vous prfrez refaire un traitement tous les trois mois (dure a priori de l'immunit), je dirais bien chacun ses choix, sauf que non pour fonctionner en socit il faut choisir  la place de certaines personnes.


a dpend assez nettement du type de vaccin. cela n'a pas forcment ce but/consquence.





> 1 < 7 donc c'est mieux avec un traitement, ton mdecin est incomptent !


Quand tu retires tout ceux qui gurissent en moins de 168 heures, c'est le meilleur traitement (ddicace  certaines tudes)

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus : Oxfam accuse les pays riches d'avoir dj rserv la moiti des futures doses de vaccins



> Selon Oxfam, des contrats portant sur des vaccins en phase 3 d'essais cliniques ont dj t signs auprs des cinq fabricants les plus avancs pour *5,3 milliards de doses*, dont 51% pour des pays dvelopps dont *les Etats-Unis, le Royaume-Uni, le Japon, les Etats membres de l'UE, ainsi que l'Australie, Hong Kong, la Suisse et Isral.* Ces pays ont conclu de multiples accords garantissant en avance la production et la livraison de doses si les essais cliniques en cours taient concluants.


a pourrait finir comme Roselyne Bachelot avec son vaccin contre la grippe H1N1, 50 millions de doses pour rien.
Le MERS-CoV et le SARS-CoV-1 on disparu naturellement, la mme chose pourrait arriver avec le SARS-CoV-2...
Il semblerait que la plupart des gens qui entrent en contact avec le virus dveloppent spontanment une immunit. On pourrait tous devenir des porteurs sains et on aurait pas besoin de vaccin.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> a pourrait finir comme Roselyne Bachelot avec son vaccin contre la grippe H1N1, 50 millions de doses pour rien.
> Le MERS-CoV et le SARS-CoV-1 on disparu naturellement, la mme chose pourrait arriver avec le SARS-CoV-2...


MERS : 449 morts.
SRAS : 800 morts.
H1N1 : entre 200 000 et 400 000 morts (chiffres initiaux rviss  la hausse).
Covid19 : 940 720 officiellement  l'heure actuelle et c'est loin d'tre fini.

Le MERS et le SRAS taient trs dangereux, mais nettement moins contagieux. C'est pour a que le nombre de morts a t limit et c'est, surtout, pour a que la maladie n'existe plus.

Le Covid  ct se transmet avec une telle facilit qu'radiquer le virus compltement me parat impossible,  moins que 100% de la plante soit contamine avec la mme variante, immunit encore active, ou vaccine.




> Il semblerait que la plupart des gens qui entrent en contact avec le virus dveloppent spontanment une immunit. On pourrait tous devenir des porteurs sains et on aurait pas besoin de vaccin.


Et il y a des cas de malades longues dures, ayant contract le virus en mars et toujours malade actuellement, le virus limin de l'organisme mais ayant laiss des dgts irrparables sur ce dernier.
De plus, on rapporte de plus en plus de rinfections au Covid19 chez des anciens malades.

Pourquoi croyez-vous que la majorit de la plante a choisi de dtruire leurs conomies en imposant un confinement ? Cette maladie est dangereuse ! Et donc un vaccin sera bien plus sr que de compter sur l'immunit. L'immunit collective peut marcher, mais a sera bien moins meurtrier de le faire via un vaccin qu'en demandant  tout le monde de choper le virus et d'y rester pour certains d'entre eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et il y a des cas de malades longues dures


Il y a surtout des *asymptomatiques*.
Pour l'crasante majorit des malades le SARS-CoV-2 c'est mme pas au niveau d'un rhume.




> Covid19 : 940 720 officiellement  l'heure actuelle et c'est loin d'tre fini.


Il y a des pays qui comptent n'importe quel mort comme tant une mort li au SARS-CoV-2.

Une maladie respiratoire, quatrime cause de dcs dans le monde en 2015



> Environ 3,2 millions de personnes ont succomb cette anne-l  la bronchopneumopathie chronique obstructive (BPCO, incluant la *bronchite* chronique grave et lemphysme), due principalement au tabagisme et  la pollution de lair, tandis que 400 000 personnes sont mortes dasthme.
> 
> Lasthme est deux fois plus frquent, mais la BPCO est huit fois plus mortelle, selon ltude.


Le SARS-CoV-2 est dangereux pour les vieux, les obses, les diabtiques, ceux qui ont des problmes de poumons ou de cur.

----------


## David_g

> Le Covid  ct se transmet avec une telle facilit qu'radiquer le virus compltement me parat impossible,  moins que 100% de la plante soit contamine avec la mme variante, immunit encore active, ou vaccine.


Pour illustrer encore cette transmission suite au post de Fleur en plastique (pouic) :

Islande : 
2 touristes (laissons de ct leur nationalit) sont arrivs, ont tests positifs. on leur a demand de s'auto-isoler. ils ont dcids que finalement ils iraient se balader, au resto. 
100 personnes infects (principalement dans deux restaurants).

cela illustre le problme des espaces clos mal ventils  mon sens.

----------


## BenoitM

> on leur a demand de s'auto-isoler. ils ont dcids que finalement ils iraient se balader, au resto. 
> 100 personnes infects (principalement dans deux restaurants).
> 
> cela illustre le problme des espaces clos mal ventils  mon sens.


Euh ca illustre pas plutt de la connerie humaines?  ::weird:: 

On devrait pas les mettre en prison quelques mois (nb de personne affecter * 7jours)?

----------


## David_g

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/870155/a...e-une-molecule

Intressant. j'espre qu'ils trouveront de quoi faire leur essai.

----------


## benjani13

> https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/870155/a...e-une-molecule
> 
> Intressant. j'espre qu'ils trouveront de quoi faire leur essai.


C'est toujours la mme chose avec ce genre d'article:
 Le titre : "ON A TROUVE LA MOLCULE MIRACLE" Le sous titre : "En cours de test dans le labo xyz" Le premier paragraphe : "on a un rsultat intressant dans une boite de ptrit" La conclusion : "c'est juste une piste de plus on verra bien"

Bref...

----------


## Gunny

> C'est toujours la mme chose avec ce genre d'article:
>  Le titre : "ON A TROUVE LA MOLCULE MIRACLE" Le sous titre : "En cours de test dans le labo xyz" Le premier paragraphe : "on a un rsultat intressant dans une boite de ptrit" La conclusion : "c'est juste une piste de plus on verra bien"
> 
> Bref...

----------


## fredoche

excellente illustration  ::): 

Je m'interroge quand mme. De cette molcule miracle, on pourrait mettre hydroxychloroquine  la place, et c'est exactement les mmes effets, les mmes termes, le mme profil.

----------


## Sodium

Je ne vois pas ce qui te permet d'affirmer a sur la base de l'article. L'hydroxychloroquine n'a pas montr le moindre effet en tests cliniques et est mme dangereuse.

----------


## fredoche

> Nous avons dmontr* in vitro* (en laboratoire) qu*une molcule prsente dans le principe actif dun mdicament existant* est active contre le coronavirus. Nous lavons teste sur des cellules humaines du poumon et les rsultats se sont rvls trs prometteurs





> Pour bien comprendre : le mdicament cibl par les chercheurs de Pasteur Lille, produit par  un petit laboratoire europen , existe pour dautres usages.





> Peu ou pas deffets secondaires, ni dinteraction mdicamenteuse  craindre et une relle facilit de prise, affirme Benot Dprez.  Ni piqre, ni besoin de laide dun personnel soignant.





> *Pris aux premiers symptmes de la maladie, ce mdicament rduit la charge virale du porteur de la maladie*, vite la contagion. Pris plus tard, il contrecarre ses formes graves. Son action est bien celle dun anti-viral et non celle dun anti-inflammatoire.





> cette dcouverte  est pour le moment la seule alternative mdicamenteuse qui se positionne *ds le dbut de la maladie*


D'une l'usage du conditionnel dans ma phrase (" _on pourrait_") fait que je n'affirme pas

De deux les citations ci-dessus sont toutes extraites de l'article et _pourraient_ se rapporter de la mme faon  l'hydroxychloroquine : effet in-vitro, mdicament et principe actif existant, anti-viral, existe pour d'autres usages, ni piqre, ni aide de personnel soignant, ds les premiers symptmes, actifs sur la charge virale

Par contre toi tu affirmes deux choses qui sont  priori fausses, tant pour les effets cliniques que pour la dangerosit.

A moins que tu bases tes affirmations sur les escroqueries de haute vole publies dans le Lancet qui ont permis d'interdire ce mdicament.

----------


## CinePhil

L'hydroxychloroquine a toujours t prsente par Raoult comme un moyen de combattre les symptmes en dbut de maladie et donc pour aider le corps  lutter de lui-mme contre le virus.
Mais il n'a jamais t dit que c'tait le mdicament miracle contre les malades dj gravement atteints.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en dbut de maladie


D'ailleurs il y a des grand spcialistes de ce type de maladie qui pensent que si l'Afrique est si peu touch c'est en partie parce que beaucoup d'Africains prennent des antipaludiques qui contiennent de l'hydroxychloroquine.
Mais pour l'instant dans les mdias mainstream on dit qu'il n'existe pas de corrlation :
Coronavirus : Les patients habitus  prendre de la chloroquine pas moins touchs par des formes graves, selon une tude

Les tudes qui concluent que l'hydroxychloroquine est inefficace sont parfois de mauvaises qualit :
The Lancet Gate : saga d'une tude corrompue



> La vnrable revue scientifique britannique  The Lancet  est vise pour avoir publi *une tude fausse, voire falsifie, sur l'inefficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19*. Pour  La Story , le podcast d'actualit des  Echos , Pierrick Fay et ses invits dcryptent l'affaire qui secoue le monde des publications mdicales.


Apparemment c'est trs commun comme pratique :
Scandale du  Lancet  :  Chaque anne, 1 500 tudes sont rtractes 
 l'poque les mdias s'taient tous emballs, ils taient content de dire que l'hydroxychloroquine tait inefficace en prvention du SARS-CoV-2.

----------


## Sodium

> Par contre toi tu affirmes deux choses qui sont  priori fausses, tant pour les effets cliniques que pour la dangerosit.
> 
> A moins que tu bases tes affirmations sur les escroqueries de haute vole publies dans le Lancet qui ont permis d'interdire ce mdicament.


Va falloir que tu expliques le fond de ta pense, car OUI de nombreuses tudes ont dmontr son inefficacit dans le traitement de cette maladie et OUI il y a eu des morts dus  ses effets secondaires dangereux.




> L'hydroxychloroquine a toujours t prsente par Raoult comme un moyen de combattre les symptmes en dbut de maladie et donc pour aider le corps  lutter de lui-mme contre le virus.
> Mais il n'a jamais t dit que c'tait le mdicament miracle contre les malades dj gravement atteints.


Bien-sr que si il s'agit d'un mdicament miracle pour lui, et cela fait des annes et des annes qu'il prsente l'hydroxychloroquine comme un traitement miracle pour un bon paquet de maladies.




> D'ailleurs il y a des grand spcialistes de ce type de maladie qui pensent que si l'Afrique est si peu touch c'est en partie parce que beaucoup d'Africains prennent des antipaludiques qui contiennent de l'hydroxychloroquine.


Quels spcialistes ... ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quels spcialistes ... ?


Ben dj le professeur Raoult et certains de ses collgues.  :8-): 
C'est pas Joe le clodo le mec, au niveau des maladies infectieuses c'est une pointure (c'est vrai que les quipes de chercheurs se trompent souvent, mais parfois ils tombent juste, l c'est peut-tre le cas).

Il y a l le professeur Matthieu Million, Chef de service de l'IHU Mditerrane Infection, donc a ne rigole pas :


Regardez  1:20 a parle des antipaludens.
 Il est vraisemblable que l'Afrique ait t protg de la gravit de la maladie parce que a a t prescrit trs largement

----------


## CinePhil

Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !
https://www.contrepoints.org/2020/09...lire-sanitaire

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il est vraisemblable que l'Afrique ait t protg de la gravit de la maladie parce que a a t prescrit trs largement


Ou parce que les systmes immunitaires des populations du monde entier ne se valent pas.
Plus ta socit est protectrice et aseptise, plus tu es vulnrable devant des maladies inconnues.

Mettez un canadien en Europe 3 semaines, il repart avec une crve de tout les diable.
La bas on ne se fait pas la bise, on ne se sert pas la main, et le gel hydroalcoolique tait dj partout en 2009.
Des maladies comme la gastro n'existent pas... ou du moins pas de manire aussi massive qu'en France.

Et pareil pour nous, allez donc vivre comme des locaux en Afrique ou en inde... et bien vous verrez que a va tre compliqu pour quelque temps... avant que l'organisme ne se remette a bosser srieusement.

----------


## Sodium

Si on en est encore  discuter de la pseudo-expertise de Raoult, c'est que le niveau du forum est trs bas  ::roll:: 

Prenez le temps de vous documenter correctement sur le sujet avant de poster des neries.

----------


## fredoche

> Va falloir que tu expliques le fond de ta pense, car OUI de nombreuses tudes ont dmontr son inefficacit dans le traitement de cette maladie et OUI il y a eu des morts dus  ses effets secondaires dangereux.


Pas de retournement de responsabilits, je t'ai fait une explication de texte largement dtaill qui expliquait mon propos prcdent, comment le mme texte pourrait s'appliquer  l'hydroxychloroquine, et j'ai de plus soulign que ce n'est pas affirmatif, juste un constat curieux sur cette similarit.

Maintenant  toi d'assoir tes affirmations, parce que ce sont bel et bien des affirmations et tu les ritres en majuscules, avec ton OUI premptoire.

----------


## fredoche

> Si on en est encore  discuter de la pseudo-expertise de Raoult, c'est que le niveau du forum est trs bas 
> 
> Prenez le temps de vous documenter correctement sur le sujet avant de poster des neries.


C'est vrai qu'avec ton titre de dveloppeuse web tu es bien place pour juger de lexpertise dans ces milieux

Bizarrement le consensus n'existe absolument pas mme dans les milieux hautement spcialiss dans ce domaine, mais toi tu as l'air de connaitre la bonne parole. a me rappelle ces gens qui se rclament d'une discipline facile  zozoter, et qui justement traitent leurs cibles dsigns de charlatans sans eux-mme amener beaucoup d'lments factuels qu'ils auraient contribus  dvelopper

----------


## Sodium

> Pas de retournement de responsabilits, je t'ai fait une explication de texte largement dtaill qui expliquait mon propos prcdent, comment le mme texte pourrait s'appliquer  l'hydroxychloroquine, et j'ai de plus soulign que ce n'est pas affirmatif, juste un constat curieux sur cette similarit.
> 
> Maintenant  toi d'assoir tes affirmations, parce que ce sont bel et bien des affirmations et tu les ritres en majuscules, avec ton OUI premptoire.


Quel rapport entre l'hydroxychloroquine et l'article que tu as post ? Ah, "une molcule pourrait avoir un effet".... bien bien bien ...

Quant au reste, a tue vraiment de faire une recherche Google ? Pour certains on dirait qu'ils craignent a plus que le coronavirus...

https://www.revmed.ch/covid-19/Revue...-azithromycine
https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...omycine-82660/
https://www.rtbf.be/info/dossier/epi...ne?id=10572759
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...s_4086719.html




> C'est vrai qu'avec ton titre de dveloppeuse web tu es bien place pour juger de lexpertise dans ces milieux
> 
> Bizarrement le consensus n'existe absolument pas mme dans les milieux hautement spcialiss dans ce domaine, mais toi tu as l'air de connaitre la bonne parole. a me rappelle ces gens qui se rclament d'une discipline facile  zozoter, et qui justement traitent leurs cibles dsigns de charlatans sans eux-mme amener beaucoup d'lments factuels qu'ils auraient contribus  dvelopper


Non justement, c'est pour a que je me base sur les meta-analyses plutt que de donner btement mon avis. Si a t'intresse, il y a y a un dossier d'une trentaine de pages sur le sujet dans le Science et pseudosciences actuellement en kiosque...

----------


## Ryu2000

L il y a une scientifique qui dit que le SARS-CoV-2 peut stopper la production d'interfron, du coup l'organisme rpond en retard (je raconte mal).
Covid Doctors Find a Turning Point in Life-Threatening Cases



> It looks like this virus has one big trick, said Shane Crotty, a professor in the Center for Infectious Disease and Vaccine Research at the La Jolla Institute for Immunology in California. That big trick is to avoid the initial innate immune response for a significant period of time and, in particular, avoid an early type-1 interferon response.


Et l il y a des scientifiques qui pensent que parfois la maladie est plus violente  cause de la gntique (le systme immunitaire est moins bon pour lutter contre cette maladie) :
15% des formes graves de Covid-19 s'expliquent par la gntique



> 22 variants gntiques touchant 8 gnes diffrents ont un effet dltre sur la rponse du systme immunitaire contre le Covid-19. Et prs de 15% des formes graves de l'infection par le coronavirus s'expliquent par ces prdispositions gntiques ou un dfaut immunologique.





> a tue vraiment de faire une recherche Google ?


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe des tudes qui en viennent  la conclusion que le combo Hydroxychloroquine + Azithromycine n'est pas efficace contre le SARS-CoV-2 que c'est forcment le cas.
Une tude a ne vaut pas dire forcment grand chose

Les mdias adorent parler des tudes qui disent que l'hydroxychloroquine est inefficace voir dangereuse.

----------


## Sodium

Meta-analyse j'ai dit, c'est  dire les conclusions d'un ensemble d'tudes...
Le concensus sur le sujet est bien l...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Meta-analyse


Ltude controverse du  Lancet  sur lhydroxychloroquine n'tait pas une mta-analyse galement ?
Si on prend plein de mauvaises donnes  la base,  la fin on sort n'importe quoi. (mme en faisant une mta-analyse)

Il faut esprer que la maladie disparaisse rapidement qu'on en parle plus.

----------


## Sodium

Non, c'tait UNE tude. Et les auteurs ne se sont pas rtracts parce qu'elle tait fausse, mais par honntet parce qu'ils ne pouvaient pas assurer  100% la qualit des donnes.

C'tait de plus en mai, il y en a eu un paquet d'autres depuis.

----------


## fredoche

> Quel rapport entre l'hydroxychloroquine et l'article que tu as post ? Ah, "une molcule pourrait avoir un effet".... bien bien bien ...
> 
> Quant au reste, a tue vraiment de faire une recherche Google ? Pour certains on dirait qu'ils craignent a plus que le coronavirus...


Faut vraiment que tu apprennes  lire... donc tu reprends mes propos depuis le dbut et tu saisiras peut-tre ce que je veux dire. Et ensuite si tu veux me faire prendre je ne sais quel parti, t'es mal barre,tu comprends cette fois-ci ?




> https://www.revmed.ch/covid-19/Revue...-azithromycine
> https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...omycine-82660/
> https://www.rtbf.be/info/dossier/epi...ne?id=10572759
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...s_4086719.html


Tes articles  valeur de rfrence ne cloront pas le dbat, dont je me contrefous royalement par ailleurs.
Mais en plus qu'ils se branlent la nouille avec leur canular de merde qui ne montre rien quand dans le mme temps une tude du mme niveau de falsification est publie en grande pompe dans le lancet et permet dans la foule l'interdiction dfinitive du mdicament par les autorits belges ou franaises, je crois que cela a tendance  prouver de quel cot sont les dcrbrs. Si tu t'en rclames, grand bien te fasse.

En attendant pour parfaire tes cours de lecture :



> Lhydroxychloroquine *ntait pas associe significativement avec la mortalit*: risque relatif pool RR=0.83 (95% CI: 0.65-1.06, n=17 tudes) pour lensemble des tudes et RR=1.09 (95% CI: 0.97-1.24, n=3 tudes) pour les RCT


Et oui j'ai lu le reste 

Et juste pour info, le paractamol, 4g quotidiens *c'est dj potentiellement la dose dltre* mais personne ne s'en est alarm quand on renvoyait les gens chez eux avec cette seule prescription et linterdiction de ce mdicament hautement toxique qu'est l'hydroxychloroquine. Pour info dans ton pays, le paractamol s'achte pour que dalle par boite de 100g, sans prescription et sans contrle de l'usage

Voil tu peux continuer  te faire du bien comme tous ces dtenteurs de vrit et justiciers de pacotille qui n'ont jamais soign personne, et ne soigneront jamais personne.

Et admirer la magnifique premire place sur tous les podiums europens et mondiaux de la Belgique qui prouve  quels points ses choix ont t les bons, et combien il tait important d'interdire la prescription de ce mdicament dont le seul rel risque tait qu'on l'essaie, et que cela marche et soigne les gens.

----------


## fredoche

> Meta-analyse j'ai dit, c'est  dire les conclusions d'un ensemble d'tudes...
> Le concensus sur le sujet est bien l...


Non une mta-analyse est une analyse qui agrge *selon des critres qui lui sont propres* les rsultats d'autres analyses. Ce n'est ni la conclusion d'un ensemble d'tudes, ni un consensus.

Et donc tu vois tu peux dire ou plutt crire autant *dneries* que celles que tu prtes aux autres, sauf que tu ne doutes pas des tiennes, et de leur caractre vridique

----------


## Sodium

Eh bien je te dcerne la grande Mdaille de l'ignorance de la mthode scientifique, galement appele Mdaille Raoult  :;): 

Quant  relire ton message euh... c'tait une phrase, et elle ne contenait aucune information.

----------


## CinePhil

Un article de mta-analyse ou du consensus, ce n'est pas de la science !

Petit rappel sur un autre soi-disant consensus clbre au score sovitique et issu d'une mta-analyse :  :;): 




> "Consensus des scientifiques"?
> 
> On nous assne rgulirement le chiffre de 97% des climatologues qui approuveraient les thses du GIEC sur le rchauffement climatique d'origine anthropique.
> Qu'en est-il rellement?
> Ce chiffre trouve sa source dans un article publi dans Environmental research letter du 15 mai 2013 sous le titre  Quantifying the consensus on anthropogenic global warming in the scientific littrature .
> Ils ont recens 11 944 articles publis entre 1991 et 2011 par environ 29 000 scientifiques dans environ 2 000 revues.
> Quels sont les rsultats rels?
> - approuvent explicitement la thse du RCA: 8,2%
> - approuvent implicitement la thse du RCA: 24,4%
> ...

----------


## Sodium

Sources, dj ?

Ensuite, si on ne se base pas sur des meta-analyses, on se base sur quoi exactement pour faire des choix ? On tire  pile ou face ? Si on a 200 tudes qui arrivent  une conclusion et une  une autre, on suit cette dernire parce que David contre Goliath toussa ?

----------


## CinePhil

Again : la science ne se fait pas  coup de consensus !

Tu veux des sources sur le rchaufmique ?
En voil (ne pas oublier de suivre les liens dans les articles) :
Le rchauf-changem-drgelement (o est le rglement ?) climatique est l'escrologie du sicle pour nous pomper encore plus de fric et nous priver encore plus de libert.
https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/R%C3%..._zNWytkfoLxhVU
https://crioux.wordpress.com/2020/02...QRN-zG8cw4rJj8
https://fr.theepochtimes.com/80-ans-...WLwwG5WHvlZ_gs
http://www.science-climat-energie.be...BQTY#more-6379
http://cogito-ergo-sum.over-blog.com...lCCGsaktLx1sjg
http://www.populartechnology.net/200...EtZjpWQvDd96uk
https://vu-dailleurs.com/2018/07/26/..._DkXHHIxZIOOX0
http://www.scmsa.eu/rechauff0.htm?fb...M34hqn6kHKFZMs
http://revue-arguments.com/articles/...vP_BZ0R5oZy6dg
https://www.contrepoints.org/tag/rec...ent-climatique
www.pensee-unique.fr
http://www.mauvaisenouvelle.fr/?arti...e-humain--1141
http://www.zetetique.ldh.org/rechauf...limatique.html
http://revue-arguments.com/articles/...f0aHMYR139CyYk
http://guerredeclasse.fr/2019/08/07/...wRwW20_CbTo5N0

<< Dans la recherche et la modlisation du climat, nous devrions tre conscients que nous avons affaire  un systme  couplage non linaire chaotique et que les prvisions  long terme des tats climatiques futurs sont impossibles.>>
Cach dans les 774 pages du rapport du GIEC.

----------


## Sodium

> Again : la science ne se fait pas  coup de consensus !


AGAIN, c'est quoi ta conclusion ? Qu'est-ce qui fait la science selon toi ?




> Tu veux des sources sur le rchaufmique ?
> En voil (ne pas oublier de suivre les liens dans les articles) :
> Le rchauf-changem-drgelement (o est le rglement ?) climatique est l'escrologie du sicle pour nous pomper encore plus de fric et nous priver encore plus de libert.


Et tu as sources qui ne viennent ni de blogs personnels ni de sites conspirationnistes sinon ? Des liens qui sont des analyses de faits et pas des opinions personnelles ?

Tu es capable de te poser dix secondes afin de rflchir  qui aurait intrt  mentir sur l'existence du rchauffement climatique ou pas ?




> << Dans la recherche et la modlisation du climat, nous devrions tre conscients que nous avons affaire  un systme  couplage non linaire chaotique et que les prvisions  long terme des tats climatiques futurs sont impossibles.>>
> Cach dans les 774 pages du rapport du GIEC.


Oui, les experts veulent dire par l que si une tendance se dtache clairement, il ne peuvent pas la quantifier de manire exacte. Ils ne s'en sont jamais cachs. Par contre, leur modlisations concordent trs bien avec les donnes extraites depuis les dbuts de relevs climatiques.

Bref, curieusement sur ces sujets ce sont toujours les mmes personnes qui viennent spammer leur absence absolue de comprhension du monde et de la mthode scientifique, incapacit  tirer des conclusions de la littrature dipsonible, qui nous sortent des sources les plus pourries possibles. Il est trs triste que le systme ait pu faillir  ce point  aboutir  des citoyens intelligents et responsables.

----------


## CinePhil

> Par contre, leur modlisations concordent trs bien avec les donnes extraites depuis les dbuts de relevs climatiques.


Celle-l, elle est trs bonne !   ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 



De toute manire, rien d'alarmant quant  l'augmentation minimes des tempratures. Il a fait plus chaud dans le pass et nous sommes toujours l.

----------


## Sodium

Alors, encore une fois ? Sources ? Ah oui, pour la premire, Youtube, pardon  ::ptdr:: 

Allez, un truc intressant, pour une fois :




Oui je sais, houlala, une vido de 45 minutes, c'est trop fatiguant, c'est quand-mme mieux de tapper des mots dans Google et de sortir les premiers titres qui t'arrangent.

----------


## Invit

> Il est vraisemblable que l'Afrique ait t protg de la gravit de la maladie parce que a a t prescrit trs largement


Ou peut-tre parce que la covid tue principalement des gens de + de 65 ans et que l'esprance de vie en Afrique est infrieure  65 ans...
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...A9rance_de_vie

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai qu'avec ton titre de dveloppeuse web tu es bien place pour juger de lexpertise dans ces milieux


C'est ce qu'on appelle un argument d'autorit (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argume...7autorit%C3%A9), et ce n'est pas un argument, en fait.




> Bizarrement le consensus n'existe absolument pas mme dans les milieux hautement spcialiss dans ce domaine,


Ben si. Parmi les chercheurs qui passent leur temps  faire vraiment leur travail plutt qu' faire des vidos youtube, interviews tv et bouquins, il y a concensus : la chloroquine n'est pas efficace pour le traitement des patients de la covid.

----------


## Sodium

> Ou peut-tre parce que la covid tue principalement des gens de + de 65 ans et que l'esprance de vie en Afrique est infrieure  65 ans...
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...A9rance_de_vie


J'avais fait quelques recherches rapidos mais oui effectivement, la faible esprance de vie, le manque de mdecins et de moyens pour poser le diagnostic, la faible densit de la population, le climat chaud donc peut-tre moins propice  la propagation d'un virus...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben si. Parmi les chercheurs qui passent leur temps  faire vraiment leur travail plutt qu' faire des vidos youtube, interviews tv et bouquins, il y a concensus : la chloroquine n'est pas efficace pour le traitement des patients de la covid.


Et c'est exactement ce que disait Raoult ! tonnant non ?
En fait, Raoult n'a jamais affirm que la chloroquine permettait de traiter les patients atteints de covid, mais permettait d'en attnuer les effets les plus indsirables et ainsi permettre au mtabolisme naturel de lutter contre le virus lui-mme. Donc, procs d'intention, toussa, toussa...

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'esprance de vie en Afrique est infrieure  65 ans...


a dpend des pays, mais c'est vrai que globalement c'est plus rouge que vert.

Est-ce que a ne devrait pas fonctionner en pourcentage de l'esprance de vie ?
En France l'esprance de vie est de 82,4 ans, 65 ans reprsente 78,88% de l'esprance de vie.
Si on dit qu'en Afrique l'esprance de vie est 66 ans (c'est pas a), peut-tre que les gens devraient avoir des problmes  partir de 54,47 ans.

En tout cas c'est cool pour les africains de ne pas mourir du SARS-CoV-2 ils ont dj assez de problme avec la malnutrition et tout a. C'est pas vident d'avoir un bon systme immunitaire dans les pays trs pauvres.

----------


## benjani13

Allez, cessez de vous bouffer le nez et allez rire un bon coup : https://twitter.com/IllumiReptilien/...66339497971715


Pour info, fait avec cet outil : https://github.com/Rudrabha/Wav2Lip

----------


## Sodium

> Et c'est exactement ce que disait Raoult ! tonnant non ?
> En fait, Raoult n'a jamais affirm que la chloroquine permettait de traiter les patients atteints de covid, mais permettait d'en attnuer les effets les plus indsirables et ainsi permettre au mtabolisme naturel de lutter contre le virus lui-mme. Donc, procs d'intention, toussa, toussa...


Elle est cense tre utilis comme antiviral, donc oui l'ide est bien de traiter. Les essais cliniques consistaient en partie  un test in vitro, c'est  dire qu'on isole le virus pour l'exposer  la molcule pour vrifier si elle a un effet sur celui-ci. Tu dformes la ralit pour minimiser son incomptence  posteriori. Ce biais est probablement l'un des plus rcurrents. Pour la bible les croyants disent pareil, une fois que la science dmonte ses crits la raction est "Non mais en fait fallait prendre a comme un symbolisme, a voulait dire que..."




> Si on dit qu'en Afrique l'esprance de vie est 66 ans (c'est pas a), peut-tre que les gens devraient avoir des problmes  partir de 54,47 ans.


Je ne pense pas que c'est comme a que a marche, le corps humain n'volue pas comme une courbe fixe entre sa date de naissance et de mort.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Elle est cense tre utilis comme antiviral, donc oui l'ide est bien de traiter. Les essais cliniques consistaient en partie  un test in vitro, c'est  dire qu'on isole le virus pour l'exposer  la molcule pour vrifier si elle a un effet sur celui-ci. Tu dformes la ralit pour minimiser son incomptence  posteriori.


Attention ! Tu mlanges deux choses. D'abord l'utilisation de la chloroquine par Raoult sur les patients qui a diminu les effets du virus et permis aux patients de combattre de faon naturelle le virus. Et, l'ide que peut-tre cette molcule aurait un effet sur le virus lui-mme. D'o les tudes qui ont suivi. 
Les rsultats obtenus par Raoult pour diminuer les effets de la maladie n'ont pas permis de montrer que la molcule avait un effet sur le virus, mais Raoult n'a jamais dit qu'elle en avait (ces tudes ne le lui permettaient pas), par contre l'effet de la chloroquine sur l'tat des malades atteint pas le covid tait significatif. Le procs qui lui a t fait tait un faux procs, lui faisant dire ce qu'il n'avait pas dit. Et les imbciles journaleux et autres scientifiques_de_Big_Pharma (pour qui l'utilisation de la chloroquine n'tait pas rmunrateur) se sont jets dessus comme des chiens affams sur un os.

----------


## Sodium

Non il n'a pas obtenu d'effets significatifs, encore une fois, se documenter sur l'ensemble de l'affaire plutt que sur deux-trois phrases trouves  gauche et  droite qui vous arrangent...

----------


## benjani13

> Attention ! Tu mlanges deux choses. D'abord l'utilisation de la chloroquine par Raoult sur les patients qui a diminu les effets du virus et permis aux patients de combattre de faon naturelle le virus. Et, l'ide que peut-tre cette molcule aurait un effet sur le virus lui-mme. D'o les tudes qui ont suivi. 
> Les rsultats obtenus par Raoult pour diminuer les effets de la maladie n'ont pas permis de montrer que la molcule avait un effet sur le virus, mais Raoult n'a jamais dit qu'elle en avait (ces tudes ne le lui permettaient pas), par contre l'effet de la chloroquine sur l'tat des malades atteint pas le covid tait significatif. Le procs qui lui a t fait tait un faux procs, lui faisant dire ce qu'il n'avait pas dit. Et les imbciles journaleux et autres scientifiques_de_Big_Pharma (pour qui l'utilisation de la chloroquine n'tait pas rmunrateur) se sont jets dessus comme des chiens affams sur un os.


Comme le dit Sodium c'est pas trs honnte de faire de lexgse des propos de Raoult  posteriori. D'ailleurs les propos de Raoult sont eux mme une exgse pas toujours honnte des propres tudes de son IHU. Si je reprend la second tude de l'IHU de Marseille, Gautret et al, qui date de mars (donc ce n'est pas des pistes additionnelles, c'est bien le cur des rsultats de l'quipe de Raoult), je peux y lire:

En abstract:



> A rapid fall of nasopharyngeal viral load tested by qPCR was noted, with 83% negative at Day7, and 93% at Day8. Virus cultures from patient respiratory samples were negative in 97.5% patients at Day5. This allowed patients to rapidly de discharge from highly contagious wards with a mean length of stay of five days. We believe other teams should urgently evaluate this cost-effective therapeutic strategy, to both avoid the spread of the disease and treat patients as soon as possible before severe respiratory irreversible complications take hold.


Donc ce traitement propos semble bien agir sur le virus vu qu'ils notent une baisse bien plus rapide de la charge virale qu'avec les soins conventionnels. En tout cas ne je vois pas d'explication dans l'article qui tendrait  expliquer cela par une aide au systme immunitaire pour dtruire le virus.

On peut ensuite lire:



> Three in vitro studies have demonstrated that *chloroquine phosphate inhibits SARS-CoV-2* (8;9) and two have demonstrated that *hydroxychloroquine sulfate inhibits SARS-CoV-2* (8-10). Other studies have pointed out that drug repurposing may identify approved drugs that could be useful for the treatment of this disease including, notably, chloroquine, hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin, as well as anti-diabetics such as metformin, angiotensin receptor inhibitors such as sartans, or statins such as simvastatin (11)


Bien au contraire l, les auteurs de l'article, Raoult tant dans la liste, citent des tudes prcdentes dmontrant un effet direct de la chloroquine et de l'hydroxychloroquine sur le virus.

L'article cite aussi le premier article de l'IHU de Marseille sur l'hydroxychloroquine seule (seuls 6 ayant aussi reu de l'azithromycin) qui avait dmontr donc la baisse de charge virale mme avec seulement cette molcule.


Donc, je lis dans cette tude la dmonstration que l'hydroxychloroquine agit bien sur le virus. Il ne s'agit pas l ni d'agir sur les symptmes, ni d'un quelconque moyen d'aider l'organisme  se soigner. Je n'y vois de toute faon aucune rfrence ni aucun indicateur permettant de le dmontrer.


La suite de l'introduction cite d'autres tudes, principalement chinoises, ayant dmontr aussi une baisse rapide de la charge virale.

La seule chose qui est reporte correctement c'est que cette tude pointe  l'utilit d'un usage de l'hydroxychloroquine aux dbuts des symptomes afin de contenir la charge virale et de limiter l'volution vers des pneumonies et autres formes graves:



> COVID-19 poses two major challenges to physicians. The first is the therapeutic management of patients. In this context, it is necessary to avoid a negative evolution of pneumonia, which usually occurs around the tenth day and may result in acute respiratory distress syndrome, the prognosis of which, in particular in the elderly, is always poor, whatever the cause. The primary therapeutic objective is therefore to treat people who have moderate or severe infections at an early enough stage to avoid progression to a serious and irreversible condition.



Donc, je ne rentre pas dans le dbat si cette tude est valide ou non, je n'en sais rien, mais elle reste assez claire pour tre lu par tout le monde. Donc si vous souhaitez dfendre le travail des quipes de Raoult, lisez le et surtout *citez le!*

Je ne suis pas au fait de la cinquantaine d'tudes de l'IHU sur le covid revendiqu par Raoult, mais si d'autres tudes pointent vers d'autres explications/pistes je serais ravi Jon que tu me rtorque. Mais cite les. Sinon il ne peut pas y avoir de discussion.

----------


## foetus

::whistle::  J'ai entendu dire que le coronavirus est 1 mlange de VIH et de malaria. Cette info a t videmment dmentie  ::mrgreen:: . Mais si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas tonnant que la chloroquine fasse effet.
Et on se demande bien pourquoi le gouvernement a fait interdire la chloroquine pour ce virus cr par l'homme (d'ailleurs certains disent qu'il a t brevet  ::calim2::   ::roll:: )

----------


## Sodium

Un point essentiel et mal connu du grand public  savoir, c'est que sur les tests en laboratoire, on trouve trs facilement des molcules qui peuvent agir sur les virus et bactries. Le hic, c'est que c'est souvent  des dosages potentiellement mortels pour l'ensemble de l'organisme.




Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de la regarder mais connaissant la chane, il y a certainement un paquet d'informations intressantes dedans.

Edit : celle-ci est probablement plus intressante d'un point de vue technique.




Alors oui, a dure deux heures. Mais on parlait justement d'argument d'autorit plus haut. Et si vous n'tes pas prts  vous investir  regarder des confrences, lire des articles approfondis, lire des livres sur la mthode scientifique et des sujets scientifiques, c'est l qu'il faut vous poser la question de votre lgitimit  exprimer votre avis sur ces sujets.

----------


## David_g

@benjani : il y a aussi de gnial d'illumi : 
https://twitter.com/IllumiReptilien/...35559915331586

c'est juste pour faire une pause dans ce renouveau de dbat pro/contre Raoult qu'on avait russi  clturer auparavant.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ou parce que les systmes immunitaires des populations du monde entier ne se valent pas.(.../...)


Les architectures ne se valent pas non plus. Les immeubles africains bien ars (les mauvaises langues diront involontairement, mais en fait, on s'en fout, seul le rsultat compte) ont fortement limit les contaminations lors de runions, notamment familiales.




> Ou peut-tre parce que la covid tue principalement des gens de + de 65 ans et que l'esprance de vie en Afrique est infrieure  65 ans...
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...A9rance_de_vie


Ce n'est pas si clair que a, mais a fait une tendance, aussi. conclusion : il n'y a pas une raison, il y en a plein. On est dans un monde complexe, et ce truc l est particulirement complexe. Et encore, on pourrait rajouter que nombre de pays Africains avaient l'exprience d'Ebola, et savaient faire face  une pidmie. Pas forcment un facteur important, les autres mais un facteur quand mme. On additionne tout a, et a fait un gros cart. LEs petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivires.

----------


## fredoche

Toi Sodium tu continues  te faire du bien et avoir envie d'avoir raison. Grand bien te fasse une fois encore

Je vais faire et refaire simple, L'hydroxychloroquine a t interdite d'usage en France et en Belgique au nom d'une dangerosit qui elle n'a jamais t dmontre. Cette interdiction a et aura des consquences claires, mais qui ne pourront jamais tre dmontres, puisque concernant la science, tous ces sujets, toutes ces expriences et bien d'autres, les tudes ne sont jamais univoques, reposent sur des choix d'chantillons, des mthodologies, des intervalles de confiance, et que d'une tude  l'autre vous pourrez avoir la dmonstration d'un effet, la dmonstration de son absence, la dmonstration d'un contre-effet.

D'un coup vous vous dcouvrez tous une magnifique fibre scientifique parce on vous met un professeur et une molcule sous le nez, mais l'an dernier  la mme poque lesquels d'entre vous avaient jamais lu ce genre d'tude ? Oui vous les grands spcialistes autoproclams qui pensez qu'un diplme d'informaticien ou d'ingnieur au mieux  (ou de docteur pour qui l'on sait) vous permet de vous comparer  des chercheurs et soignants travaillant effectivement depuis des dcennies sur ces sujets. Oui argument d'autorit Simon, oui, mais  juste titre. Oui. Je prfre me faire soigner par des docteurs et des professeurs de mdecine que des clowns bibliothcaires, des tudiants thsards, des rats de laboratoires incapables de te prendre le pouls ou poser une sonde naso-gastrique
C'est comme si moi ma coiffeuse venait m'expliquer comment faire des jointures sur du SQL server, parce que hier elle a vu une mission sur la zzettique en ouvrant son Tube.

Le mdoc est interdit, dmerde-toi avec du doliprane, peu importe les consquences. On ne sait pas s'il aurait agi effectivement dans le cas du COVID-19, par contre on sait avec certitude qu'il n'est pas toxique, pas vnneux, pas mortel. Mais on l'interdit par dcret en urgence ds le dbut de la crise *au nom de ces mensonges*.

Et on aurait *peut-tre*, j'cris bien *peut-tre*, vit des milliers de morts et de vies gches pour de longues annes  venir si le mensonge ne servait pas  manipuler... Pour des histoires de fric, de pouvoir, de mpris

Je connais une personne, une de tes concitoyennes sodium, qui depuis le mois de Juin, en est  2 IRM, 2 scanners, 1 ECG, 3 lectrocardiogrammes, 3 myogrammes, 3 bilans pulmonaires complets, 3 bilans sanguins complets, 2 tests d'efforts sous controle , des journes passes entre les mains de mdecins spcialistes et heureusement un suivi spcifique honnte et rel par un pneumologue du CHU de Lige qui coordonne tous ces examens. La facture, tu vas la payer avec elle, vous allez tous la payer, plus un paquet d'autres pour des centaines, des milliers d'autres personnes dans son cas. Ca coute combien a compar  une ou 2 boites de plaqunil  10 . a coute combien pour vous donner raison ? _Cote que cote_ n'est-ce pas
Et cette vie gche, cet avenir probablement gche, on le doit  *peut-tre*, j'cris bien *peut-tre*, parce que une grande ptasse nomme Sophie, et une autre connasse obse morbide nomme Maggie, n' ont pas trouv mieux que de suivre btement les mmes magouilles qui sont  luvre en France sur ce mdicament et ont choisi de l'interdire.
Cette personne a pass un mois  souffrir  en crever. Le doliprane la soulageait  peine et pour 2 heures quand tu ne peux en prendre qu'une fois toutes les 6 heures. Elle a aval tout et n'importe quoi, faute d'un traitement. Mais peut-tre que le seul qui marchait- *qui sait ici, qui ?* - lui tait interdit. A elle et  son mdecin. Interdit.
Et quand se voyant  l'agonie, elle s'est prsente au CHU de Lige, on l'a renvoye chez elle, parce que pas encore mourante, pas encore. ET on lui a refus le test, mme si le mec qui la recevait tait habill en cosmonaute

Rien ne justifiait d'interdire, rien, sinon des manigances et des escroqueries qui prennent comme paravent votre fameuse science, si puissante, si vritable, si vrifiable.
Raoult est votre tte de turc, allez-y,  fond les manettes, faites-vous du bien les scientifiques, les dvots bats et btas de la Science avec un grand S. Vous dshonorez les principes fondamentaux de ces sciences, vous brulez des totems pour en riger d'autres, aucun de vous n'est accessible au doute

Maintenant vous tiez o les grands justiciers, les crackos de la science, les champions de la vrit et des mta-analyses quand il y a 4-5 ans *le scandale des statines* est n ? 
https://www.google.com/search?q=le+s...e+des+statines
Ils taient o les grands spcialistes de l'_autorit_ contre-argumentaire et de la rhtorique de forums ?

Parce que l c'est plusieurs milliards d' dans le monde, ce sont les mdicaments les plus prescrits au monde.
Et vous savez quoi ? La plupart des tudes montreraient qu'elles ne servent  rien,  rien du tout. Et pourtant tout le monde en gobe, en prventif. Peut-tre mme vous 
Et l lesquels d'entre vous ont t lire les tudes ? Et celles qui montrent le contraire ? Et celles qui montrent rien, juste qu'il n' y rien ? 
Ils sont o les zzettes ? Nulle part, il n'y a personne  flinguer, personne  descendre, personne  humilier, rien pour se faire du bien

Ce mdoc j'en prends tous les jours, et pourtant il est toxique, effets secondaires avrs, mais pour l'instant le rapport bnfice/risque en prvention secondaire serait (c'est du conditionnel Sodium, tu lis l ?) en sa faveur pour ma maladie. "Serait" parce que c'est pas sr. "Serait" parce que c'est un avantage de quelques units pour mille, intervalle de confiance pris en compte.

C'est a les tudes mdicales... 
Et j'ai fait partie de ces tudes, j'ai sign pour tre le cobaye d'une tude nomme Giant qui comparait plavix et efient, pas de double-aveugle, pas de placebos. Et putain personne n'est venu gueuler au scandale ni aux biais mthodologiques, personne. Et pourtant a concerne la vie des gens, et on est un paquet  en gober de ces merdes, avec le nombre d'infarctus par an en France.

Franchement vous croyez quoi en fin de compte ? Mais ouvrez les yeux, tout a ne vit que dans vos mdias, vos forums, vos Tubes
13 boites qui se battent pour trouver un vaccin ? pour le bien de l'humanit ? non... pour conqurir un march : de 2 milliards de cobayes, au moins...
La peur, le confinement, les morts, la guerre, les hommes  abattre, Raoult en premier lieu.

Mais en attendant on a bel et bien interdit ce mdicament pendant des mois au nom de mensonges

----------


## benjani13

Fredoche tu t'es lev du pied gauche? Honntement j'ai pas tout lu mais tu sembles te tromper de colre l'ami.

Je ne sais pas trs bien  qui tu rponds. Perso si tu lis mon dernier post je ne cherche qu'une chose: comprendre les tudes de l'IHU de Marseille. Car, et c'est bien l le problme, les propres "dfenseurs" (si a veut dire quelque chose) de Raoult ne semble mme pas d'accord entre eux sur le contenu de ces tudes. Je ne porte aucun jugement sur ces tudes car je n'ai pas les comptences pour. Je cherche juste  comprendre ce qu'elles disent.




> Toi Sodium tu continues  te faire du bien et avoir envie d'avoir raison. Grand bien te fasse une fois encore


Autant le post de foetus est lunaire, autant on pourrais la dire la mme chose pour toi, moi ou n'importe qui. Ce n'est en rien un argument. De plus ton pav veut nous dire que le dbat est pli, tu as raison, point. Donc rien  y rpondre.

----------


## Sodium

S'il vous plat, quand vous dtes des trucs idiots est-ce que vous pouvez faire court ? C'est pnible de se lancer dans un concours de quotes sur des dizaines de lignes dont les 9/10 n'ont aucun intrt.




> Je vais faire et refaire simple, L'hydroxychloroquine a t interdite d'usage en France et en Belgique au nom d'une dangerosit qui elle n'a jamais t dmontre.


Elle a des effets secondaires dangereux, ils sont connus, c'est dans leur documentation. Ca n'a rien  voir avec son utilisation contre la COVID. Le serment d'hypocrate tu connais ? On ne donne pas un mdicament potentiellement dangereux pour rien.




> Cette interdiction a et aura des consquences claires, mais qui ne pourront jamais tre dmontres, puisque concernant la science, tous ces sujets, toutes ces expriences et bien d'autres, les tudes ne sont jamais univoques, reposent sur des choix d'chantillons, des mthodologies, des intervalles de confiance, et que d'une tude  l'autre vous pourrez avoir la dmonstration d'un effet, la dmonstration de son absence, la dmonstration d'un contre-effet.


Les tudes menes correctement mnent aux mmes conclusions...




> D'un coup vous vous dcouvrez tous une magnifique fibre scientifique parce on vous met un professeur et une molcule sous le nez, mais l'an dernier  la mme poque lesquels d'entre vous avaient jamais lu ce genre d'tude ?


Euh bah moi dj, a fait plus de dix ans que je me passionne sur les sujets scientifiques, la mthode scientifique, que je lis des ouvrages sur des sujets qui vont de la sant, l'volution, la physique, les mdecines alternatives... et toi-mme ?




> Oui vous les grands spcialistes autoproclams qui pensez qu'un diplme d'informaticien ou d'ingnieur au mieux  (ou de docteur pour qui l'on sait) vous permet de vous comparer  des chercheurs et soignants travaillant effectivement depuis des dcennies sur ces sujets.


Pour la centime fois au moins, non, je ne donne pas mon avis de dveloppeuse, je rapporte les rsultats des tudes sur le sujet. Les tudes srieuses.




> Le mdoc est interdit, dmerde-toi avec du doliprane, peu importe les consquences. On ne sait pas s'il aurait agi effectivement dans le cas du COVID-19, par contre on sait avec certitude qu'il n'est pas toxique, pas vnneux, pas mortel. Mais on l'interdit par dcret en urgence ds le dbut de la crise *au nom de ces mensonges*.


Il s'agit probablement de la molcule qui a t la plus tudie depuis les publications de Raoult. L'ide qu'il y ait eu une tude mytho qui aurait clips toute ide de continuer  la tester, c'est uniquement dans ta tte.




> Et on aurait *peut-tre*, j'cris bien *peut-tre*, vit des milliers de morts et de vies gches pour de longues annes  venir si le mensonge ne servait pas  manipuler... Pour des histoires de fric, de pouvoir, de mpris


Ben non puisque a ne marche pas ...




> Je connais une personne, une de tes concitoyennes sodium, qui depuis le mois de Juin, en est  2 IRM, 2 scanners, 1 ECG, 3 lectrocardiogrammes, 3 myogrammes, 3 bilans pulmonaires complets, 3 bilans sanguins complets, 2 tests d'efforts sous controle ...


Mais quel rapport ??? Tout le reste de ton message est uniquement du blabla conspi sans aucun intrt, il ne manque que les reptiliens et la terre plate ...




> Je ne sais pas trs bien  qui tu rponds. Perso si tu lis mon dernier post je ne cherche qu'une chose: comprendre les tudes de l'IHU de Marseille. Car, et c'est bien l le problme, les propres "dfenseurs" (si a veut dire quelque chose) de Raoult ne semble mme pas d'accord entre eux sur le contenu de ces tudes. Je ne porte aucun jugement sur ces tudes car je n'en ai pas les comptences. Je cherche juste  comprendre ce qu'elle dise.


Les rponses  ces questions sont facilement trouvables. Pas de groupe contrle (donc pas de groupe pour comparer la molcule  un placebo ou  rien), tri des patients pour le test (il a choisi des patients jeunes et en bonne sant) et patients carts de l'tude quand leur tat se dgradait o qu'il mourraient, la rgion de Marseille a eu le plus haut taux de mortalit d'ailleurs.

Encore une fois, je ne peux que recommander l'excellent article de Science et Pseudo-sciences qui traite le sujet avec un grand soin du dtail et en citant toutes ses sources.

https://www.pseudo-sciences.org/

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par benjani13
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas trs bien  qui tu rponds. Perso si tu lis mon dernier post je ne cherche qu'une chose: comprendre les tudes de l'IHU de Marseille. Car, et c'est bien l le problme, les propres "dfenseurs" (si a veut dire quelque chose) de Raoult ne semble mme pas d'accord entre eux sur le contenu de ces tudes. Je ne porte aucun jugement sur ces tudes car je n'ai pas les comptences pour. Je cherche juste  comprendre ce qu'elles disent.
> 
> 
> Les rponses  ces questions sont facilement trouvables. Pas de groupe contrle (donc pas de groupe pour comparer la molcule  un placebo ou  rien), tri des patients pour le test (il a choisi des patients jeunes et en bonne sant) et patients carts de l'tude quand leur tat se dgradait o qu'il mourraient, la rgion de Marseille a eu le plus haut taux de mortalit d'ailleurs.
> 
> Encore une fois, je ne peux que recommander l'excellent article de Science et Pseudo-sciences qui traite le sujet avec un grand soin du dtail et en citant toutes ses sources.
> ...


Sodium, full disclosure : je sais tout cela. Ce que je cherche  faire c'est russir  discuter, pas  convaincre dans un sens ou dans un autre. Et pour russir  discuter, j'adopte une position neutre.

Je pense qu'aprs des mois d'changes d'"arguments" sans qu'aucune ligne ne bouge on est en droit de se dire que a ne sert  rien : se balancer des arguments, mme trs bon, en sachant trs bien que cela n'aura aucun effet sur la partie adverse c'est inutile et a fait perdre notre temps. Aujourd'hui je ne vois plus que des mthodes de discussions neutre, en m'inspirant de la street epistemology (qui consiste  interroger les croyances des autres sans prendre parti,  les challenger tout en s'ouvrant soi mme  la possibilit de changer d'avis), pour russir  discuter avec les "pro Raoult" (je n'aime pas ce terme car trop pjoratif mais bon). a marche pas toujours, la dernire fois il y a plusieurs moi j'ai beau avoir gard une position neutre sur le sujet j'ai finit par me faire insult, bon. Mais au moins a permet d'viter les changes infinis  base de citations/rponses  chaque lignes...

C'est pour cela que j'ai rpondu  Jon, et que je souhaite vraiment qu'on se mette d'accord sur ce que ces tudes disent ou ne disent pas. Sinon aucun dbat n'est possible si tu rfutes une chose alors que la personne en face en dit une autre.

Il faut que tu comprennes qu'en balanant deux vidos de la tronche en biais, c'tait couru d'avance qu'il y aurait en rponse un tantrum comme celui qu'a fait Fredoche. Sachons mieux discuter toutes et tous.




> Et comme personne ne russira  convaincre l'autre, on peut juste parler des autres pistes existantes.


D'o mon invitation  discuter au lieu de tenter de convaincre.

----------


## David_g

Et comme personne ne russira  convaincre l'autre, on peut juste parler des autres pistes existantes.

Pour rappel : il y a un traitement qui fait consensus et qui ne coute pas un rond et qui rduit significativement la mortalit (outre les aspects possiblement extrieurs au soin : rduction de l'inoculum, "mutation du virus", etc).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pour cela que j'ai rpondu  Jon, et que je souhaite vraiment qu'on se mette d'accord sur ce que ces tudes disent ou ne disent pas. Sinon aucun dbat n'est possible si tu rfutes une chose alors que la personne en face en dit une autre.


Je ne suis pas un pro Raoult. Je ne connais pas ce type. Ce que je dis, c'est que son discours tait simple  comprendre et qu'au dmarrage il n'a pas parl de soigner le virus. Ensuite, je n'ai pas suivi les dbats sur les tudes/contre-tudes. On sait que ces tudes sont du pipeau, et que leur seules but est de dfendre un lobby contre un autre au dtriment complet des gens du commun.

Bref, que Sodium reste persuader que ses tudes sont les bonnes et que les autres sont les mauvaises, grand bien lui fasse.  ::mouarf:: 
J'ai juste voulu expliquer ce que j'en avais compris.

----------


## Sodium

Mais encore une fois, renseigne toi sur le concept de meta-analyse, il y a vraiment de la mauvaise volont ? Comment distingue-t-on une bonne tude d'une mauvaise tude ? Dj on commence par vrifier la mthode. Si elle ne suit pas une mthodologie scientifique, comme a a t le cas de celle de Raoult, elle n'a que peu de valeur. Ensuite on compile l'ensemble des tudes existantes et l'on observe les rsultats. Si ceux-ci sont concluants, c'est  dire que la grande majorit des tudes arrivent  des rsultats similaires, on peut commencer  considrer qu'on atteint un degr de certitude sur lequel l'ont peut baser des choix.

Je ne comprends pas ce que vous prconisez de votre ct, une mthode  la yolo ? On prend deux tudes, on tire  pile ou face et on prend celle choisie par le hasard ? On en prend une parce qu'on est d'accord a priori par ses rsultats ? Expliquez moi la mthodologie que vous prconisez parce que moi je  court d'ides pour vous expliquez un truc pourtant trs simple  comprendre, qui est en place depuis les annes 1930 et qui n'a que rarement t mis en dfaut.

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne suis pas un pro Raoult.


Je l'ai dit et je le rpte, je n'aime pas ce terme et je ne voulais pas te coller cette tiquette dsol.




> Je ne connais pas ce type. Ce que je dis, c'est que son discours tait simple  comprendre et qu'au dmarrage il n'a pas parl de soigner le virus.


Mais pourtant il appuie bien ses propos en disant que ces tudes sont solides. Donc, soit on comprend mal ce qu'il a dit, soit il dit autre chose que ce que ses propres tudes dmontrent. Je trouve cela assez important de le mettre au clair si on veut savoir si on peut faire confiance  Raoult ou non.




> J'ai juste voulu expliquer ce que j'en avais compris.


Et tant mieux. Je cherchais juste  recadrer ce que tu disais car cela me semblait loign de ses propres travaux. Le but n'tait pas de t'attaquer bien sur.




> Je ne comprends pas ce que vous prconisez de votre ct, une mthode  la yolo ? On prend deux tudes, on tire  pile ou face et on prend celle choisie par le hasard ? On en prend une parce qu'on est d'accord a priori par ses rsultats ? Expliquez moi la mthodologie que vous prconisez parce que moi je  court d'ides pour vous expliquez un truc pourtant trs simple  comprendre, qui est en place depuis les annes 1930 et qui n'a que rarement t mis en dfaut.


Les rponses  tes questions sont en bonne partie dans les vidos de la TeB que tu as toi mme cit. L'pistmologie de Raoult y est bien analys. Comme le cite plusieurs fois Mendax, cette pistmologie est bien rsum par Michel Onfray, un de ses grand supporter qui a dit un truc du genre: "Didier Raoult a un lien direct avec la nature" (ou la vrit je sais plus, un truc dans le genre).

Oui, cette mthode est en totale oppos de la mthode scientifique et  l'histoire scientifique moderne, et je cherche aussi  comprendre comment se dbrouille les personnes qui pensent que leur seul bon sens et leur seul contact  la nature leur dvoile la vrit.

J'aimerai bien faire une exprience de pens : et si on avait un deuxime Raoult, un Raoult bis, qui propose convaincu une autre molcule. Le mme, aussi charismatique, aussi convaincant, avec le mme lien direct avec la vrit. Comment on dpartage Raoult du Raoult bis?

----------


## Sodium

Les dpartager  quel niveau ? Si ces deux Raoult (mondieu comme si un n'tait pas suffisant) se plantent pareil, le droul sera  peu prs le mme. Si l'un des deux tombe juste, il sera probablement adul par les mdias, mais ses mthodes resteront problmatique. Ce n'est jamais un bon message  faire passer que d'imaginer qu'on puisse faire de la science, surtout dans le domaine de la sant,  la Indiana Jones.

Il faut se rendre compte galement des normes moyens qui ont t mis en oeuvre dans cet affaire pour tester une molcule au final innefficace  cause des mensonges de Raoult. Moyens qui auraient pu tre employs  des choses plus productives.

----------


## CinePhil

Des voix s'lvent dans le milieu mdical pour dnoncer l'exagration des mesures anti-covid :
https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/871353/a...IFXAXs5WXvl5Gs

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Oui, cette mthode est en totale oppos de la mthode scientifique et  l'histoire scientifique moderne, et je cherche aussi  comprendre comment se dbrouille les personnes qui pensent que leur seul bon sens et leur seul contact  la nature leur dvoile la vrit.


Je vois les choses plus simplement. D'une part il n'a jamais parl  au dbut de mthode scientifique, il a bien dit et toujours dit qu'il s'est comport avant tout comme un mdecin. Et comme il connaissait bien l'hydroxychloroquine et qu'il avait lu que certaines tudes chinoises avaient l'air de donner des rsultats, il s'est dit qu'il pourrait essay tant donn que cette molcule n'a quasiment aucun danger quand l'administration est contrle. Alors il l'a administre  tous ceux qui la voulait et comme les compteurs de mortalit taient infrieurs  Marseille que dans la moyenne nationale, il tait difficile de trouver un groupe tmoin, puisqu'au contraire on faisait la queue pour l'avoir devant l'IHU de Marseilles. Personnellement, je n'aurais sans doute pas fait la queue sans symptmes, mais en dbut de maladie relle j'aurais prfr faire partie de ceux  qui l'on administre la molcule car le risque tait minime, alors que si l'on dveloppe une forme grave, c'est un peu la roulette russe, sans compter que l'on ne parle pas beaucoup des squelles de bon nombre de personnes qui n'ont pas forcment fait un pisode trs grave ncessitant une ranimation mais qui ont quand mme des squelles trs handicapantes plusieurs mois aprs dont on ne sait pas vraiment comment elles volueront.

C'tait un pari mdical peu risqu et c'est ainsi qu'il l'a prsent. Ensuite qu'on lui reproche que sa mthode ne respectait pas les normes scientifiques, puisqu'il comparait ses rsultats aux autres CHU sans avoir lui-mme fait de groupe tmoin, est tout  fait audible, mais ce n'est pas parce que ce n'tait pas dans les clous de la science que l'essai est ncessairement mauvais. Le fait est qu'on l'a attaqu principalement sur sa mthode, alors qu'il tait facile pour ceux qui le critiquait de faire la mme exprience selon les mmes normes. Mais en fait il n'y en a pas eu, comme quoi ce n'tait pas si facile  mettre en place. Les autres tudes on port soit sur l'administration du mdicament dans des cas graves uniquement, soit sans l'association de l'antibiotique qu'il donnait conjointement. 

Alors on s'est rabattu sur des mta analyses. Sauf qu'on peut faire dire ce que l'on veut aux mta analyses en bougeant tel ou tel critre. Donnes-moi le rsultat que tu veux obtenir et je saurai modifier les paramtres pour l'obtenir sans aucun problme surtout pour produire des rsultats ambigus. Mais bon le terme mta analyse fait srieux  lui seul, sans mme comprendre qu'on peut bidonner les rsultats, sur le mme principe que des conomistes s'ornent et se vantent de grands diplmes pour nous dire au final toujours et encore le mme discours qui n'a jamais volu depuis 30 ans, c'est  dire bosser plus pour le mme prix. Pas besoin de mta conomie pour connatre  l'avance leur discours, il suffit de regarder l'histoire et l'on peut mme remonter trs loin,  la tl noir et blanc (documents INA) pour entendre les grands patrons dire et redire toujours la mme histoire "comptitivit = baisse des charges et des salaires".

Etant donn qu'ils savent trs bien que leurs conneries nous mnent droit dans le mur, mais qu'ils s'en foutent royalement simplement parce qu'ils en tirent toujours plus de bnfices, on peut tre trs sceptique sur le srieux que l'on doit accorder  ces pseudo experts. Le plus con dans tout a c'est que c'est toujours le mme discours depuis des lustres, mais qu'ils arrivent quand mme  mettre dans la tte de certains neuneu, que c'est juste un dernier effort pour se remettre  niveau. Et a fait trente ans qu'il faut rgulirement et de plus en plus souvent faire un dernier effort. Mais il n'y a jamais de dernier effort, en ralit le dernier prcde toujours le suivant. Ce n'est jamais le dernier, ce n'est jamais assez, et ce sont toujours les mmes qui doivent faire l'effort.  

Pour dire que cette thorie du ruissellement n'ai jamais fonctionn puisque rellement a ruissle de moins en moins, et ce n'est pas parce que les trs riches sont ruins, bien au contraire ils n'ont jamais t aussi riches et le sont tous les ans de plus en plus,  l'inverse de ceux qui font les efforts. Alors pour masquer cette arnaque grossire on nous parle avec des termes compliqus de choses que nous ne pourrions pas comprendre, qui nous dpassent, et quand ils sont  court d'arguments a se termine par l'expression "faut s'adapter car le monde  chang". Sauf que ce sont eux qui l'on chang et qui ont dict les rgles qui les arrangent, le monde n'a pas chang tout seul. Il n'y a pas de modle talon, puisque le discours est toujours et encore plus de bnfices, ils n'y a pas de moyenne ni de bonne mesure, c'est toujours et toujours : toujours plus. 

Donc avec ce titanesque foutage de gueule conomique, qui tente de se justifier "pseudo scientifiquement", il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'on ait des doutes sur quoi que ce soit d'autre, mta analyse ou pas, peu importe, ils mettent toujours en avant les rsultats qui les arrange, et s'arrangent trs souvent pour les fabriquer sur mesure. Genre le nombre de chmeurs qui baisse sans prendre en compte qu'il y a beaucoup plus de CDD et de temps partiel, le chiffre importe bien plus que la qualit de vie de ceux qui subissent ce systme. Et les gens qui n'coutent que ces chiffres peuvent se dire "chouette la situation s'amliore" alors que rellement c'est tout l'inverse en ce qui concerne la vie des salaris.

Et pour finir et mettre dfinitivement hors course l'hydroychloroquine, le gouvernement franais nous donne en pture l'tude de Lancet que l'on ne peut pas vrifier et dont on sait qu'elle a de grosses incohrences. Mais ici le gouvernement ne se proccupe pas de science ni de rigueur, le terme "mta analyse" se suffit  lui mme, puisque c'est mta il n'y a pas lieu la validit de l'tude, c'est forcment la vrit absolue. Et l'on a bien vu que le gouvernement a mis cette tude de Lancet en avant sans prendre le temps de l'tudier plus srieusement, alors que leurs mmes experts reprochent  Raoult son manque de rigueur.

Evidemment que je ne sais pas personnellement l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine, mais ceux qui ont critiqu Raoult, n'ont pas eu eux non plus un comportement exemplaire, ni une rigueur intellectuelle au dessus de tout, loin s'en faut. Ils se sont tellement prcipits qu'on peut s'interroger s'il n'y avait pas derrire eux des intrts financiers qui leur poussait le cul. Et l c'est pareil, il suffit de regarder l'histoire de l'agence nationale d'autorisation des mdicaments et du contrle de sant public pour se rendre compte qu'il y a dj eu des bavures normes avec des intrts financiers  la cl, cf mediator, amiante etc.

Et comment parler dontologie et honntet quand on nomme un gus accus de viol et d'abus de biens sociaux comme ministre de l'intrieur ? La rponse est dans la question.

Peut-tre aussi qu'ils ont charg Raoult pour dtourner l'attention de la gestion calamiteuse de la crise par le gouvernement : lections la veille du confinement, masques, pas masques, masques, pas masques, manque de mdicaments etc. On n'en sait rien. Et que vont-ils trouver demain pour masquer le fait qu'en six mois on en reste toujours au mme nombre de lits pour les urgences, c'est  dire moins qu'il y a dix ans avec pourtant une augmentation de la population et maintenant le COVID? C'est la faute aux jeunes et aux bars ? Ou le choix dlibr de mettre en dfaut le systme de sant pour nous dire ensuite que cela fonctionnerait bien mieux si c'tait privatis ? Si si, ils iront jusque l sans aucun doute. Dans tous les cas ils nous le feront payer trs cher tout en mettant sous le tapis les centaines de milliards qu'ils distribueront principalement aux plus grosses entreprises. Toutes les dettes ne se valent pas, c'est comme les citoyens qui doivent se conformer  des rgles strictes alors qu'en mme temps les multinationales doivent pouvoir faire n'importe quoi.

Et donc je n'ai strictement rien  foutre des arguments d'autorit mdicale en relation avec le pouvoir, pas plus que des arguments d'autorit conomique. Mme si je n'ai aucune connaissance sur l'hydroxychloroquine, mon ignorance ne signifie pas que je vais tenir pour vrai tout ce qu'ils disent. Avec ou sans COVID, ce que je j'observe, c'est le discours, c'est le rsultat et l'volution sur la dure, et selon ce critre nous sommes sur une pente descendante  faire vraiment trs peur surtout depuis une quinzaine d'annes, que ce soit au niveau socital, mdical ou environnemental. Ils n'ont que la gueule pour faire des effets d'annonce et trouver des coupables dans la population afin qu'elle se divise, pour le reste ils enrichissent leurs commanditaires et c'est leur seule intention. Finalement ce sont les plus extrmistes qui se rclament du centre. Ils font leur job mais malheureusement pour nous ce ne sont pas des politiciens mais des mercenaires sans foi ni loi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'exagration des mesures anti-covid


Il parait que le gouvernement fait a pour qu'il y ait des lits disponibles dans les hpitaux pour les gens qui n'ont pas le SARS-CoV-2 et qui doivent se faire oprer. (il y a des gens qui devaient se faire oprer ce printemps ou cet t et qui n'ont pas pu)
En faisant peur  la population le gouvernement espre que le nombre de contaminations va diminuer.

Le nombre de lits a beaucoup diminu ces dernires annes.
Coronavirus : la doctrine de la fermeture des lits  lhpital  est venue se fracasser sur lpidmie 



> Alors que *prs de 100 000 lits ont ferm entre 1993 et 2018*, la politique en la matire pourrait tre inflchie pour tenir compte des leons de la crise.


4 200 lits dhospitalisation complte ont t ferms en 2018



> Dans le mme temps, 1 800 places de jour ont t ouvertes dans lensemble des hpitaux et cliniques de France, selon une tude du ministre de la sant.


Hpital: 3400 lits supprims en 2019



> Malgr les fortes revendications du secteur, hpitaux et cliniques ont encore rduit leur capacit d'accueil, de 0,9% en 2019.

----------


## CinePhil

Ce qui a manqu pendant le pic de l'pidmie, ce sont les places en ranimation.
Le ministre de la sant dlivre un fichier donnant "Nombre de lits de ranimation, de soins intensifs et de soins continus en France, aux 31 dcembre 2013 et 2018".

On peut y voir que :
- le nombre global de ces lits a *augment* entre 2013 et 2018 (de 18255  19326, soit +5,8%) ;
- le nombre de lits en ranimation a *augment* entre 2013 et 2018 (de 5334  5432, soit +1,8%) ;
- rsultats *idem* dans le cas particulier des *Bouches-du-Rhne* (de 809  928 au global, soit +14,7% et de 262  309 en ra, soit +17,9%).

Ce qui a beaucoup chang, c'est le dveloppement de la mdecine ambulatoire. Pour beaucoup d'actes mdicaux qui te faisaient rester au moins une nuit  l'hpital, aujourd'hui, tu arrives le matin et tu repars l'aprs-midi. Forcment, a ncessite moins de lits... et a permet de dgager des moyens pour les lits ncessitant vraiment un sjour de plusieurs jours  l'hpital.

Donc s'il y a eu effectivement une baisse globale du nombre de lits  l'hpital, il est faux de crier au scandale quant aux lits pour les cas graves. Comme je n'ai trouv que cette comparaison entre 2013 et 2018, je ne sais cependant pas si la tendance s'est inverse depuis.

Quand l'imMonde parle de lits d'hospitalisation complte qui ont t supprims, il inclut bien ces lits devenus inutiles du fait de la mdecine hospitalire ambulatoire.

----------


## benjani13

ABCIWEB dis donc toi aussi tu t'ai lev du pied gauche et tu me fais un hors sujet. Je te parle de confrontations de mthodes scientifiques et toi tu revient  Raoult, l'hydroxy machin, en passant par Darmanin et du complotisme de bas tage.

Ce qui mintresse c'est la mthode scientifique alternative (au sens diffrente de celle dominante) mise en avant par divers scientifiques, Raoult tant le plus mdiatique, durant la crise du Covid, et le fait que cette mthodologie alternative a trouv un cho trs fort dans la population.

La mthode scientifique tires des enseignement et des expriences des sicles derniers montre que le bon sens, lexprience personnelle et le tmoignage sont les sources les plus faibles dans toute tude scientifique. Elle dmontre que nos sens sont incapable de nous donner une comprhension du fonctionnement rel et de la nature rel de notre environnement. La mthode scientifique moderne est excellemment rsum par Gaston Bachelard:



> La  pense  scientifique  moderne  rclame  quon  rsiste    la  premire rflexion.  Cest  donc  tout lusage du cerveau qui est mis en question. [...] Il faut penser contre le cerveau.


Suite  la crise du Covid nous avons eu une proposition inverse dfendu entre autre par Raoult (mais ce n'est pas le seul). Les tudes valent moins que le contact direct des mdecins avec les patients et leur experience de terrain, on a pris des tmoignages pour preuve de vrit (le fameux "Regardez j'ai pris de la chloroquine et j'ai le sentiment d'tre guri" de Chrisitian Estrosi). Sans compter d'autres supputations de Raoult comme le fait qu'un petit chantillons donnerait des rsultats plus significatifs (il parle de puissance statistique) qu'un grand chantillon.




> Je suis dsol que vous naimiez pas mon essai, moi je laime beaucoup et je trouve quil a toutes les bases [] de la manire de faire un essai, de faire des essais comparatifs, et davoir une diffrence significative. Et contrairement  ce que vous dites  et alors l, je mexcuse, mais cest une erreur radicale  moins il y a de gens quand cest significatif et plus cest significatif. Quand vous tes obligs davoir 10 000 personnes dans un essai pour montrer une significativit, cest quil ny a aucune diffrence. [] Tout essai qui comporte plus de 1 000 personnes est un essai qui cherche  dmontrer quelque chose qui nexiste pas.


Source : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...-raoul_1792554

Ce qui m'importe c'est de savoir si leurs positions alternative est vrai, c'est  dire si cette autre mthode donne ou non de meilleurs rsultats, permet de mieux apprhender le rel que la mthode scientifique courante. Ce qui m'importe c'est de savoir si la proposition de Raoult sur les stats est vraies ou non. Et c'est pas rien par ce que c'est deux sicles de rflexion sur la mthodologie scientifique qui sauterait  la trappe.

De plus, et c'est surtout l le point d'importance, de nombreuses personnes semble adhrer  cette mthodologie diffrente. On a un donc un ensemble de personnes (scientifiques, ingnieurs, politiques, simples citoyen) qui vont dsormais utilisent (ou utilisent dj) une autre grille d'analyse et de lecture scientifique pour orienter leurs choix (scientifique ou politiques). Cela me parfait donc absolument cruciale d'tudier le sujet si on veut que nos choix collectifs et individuels (en matire de technologies, de sant, etc) futurs soient le fruits d'une rflexion cense se basant sur une mthodologie fiable.

Et encore une fois : je ne cherche  convaincre personnes (donc cessez vos ractions pidermiques) mais uniquement  me faire un meilleur avis. Si la proposition de ces personnes est correcte je veut le savoir car c'est important. En revanche je ne l'accepte pas juste par ce que un tel ou un autre le dit. Il faut y rflchir et avancer des preuves.

----------


## CinePhil

Et la libert dans tout a ?
https://www.contrepoints.org/2020/09...-individuelles

Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !

La valse des chiffres plus ou moins exploitables avec srieux :
https://www.contrepoints.org/2020/09...rpasse-le-reel

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et la libert dans tout a ?
> https://www.contrepoints.org/2020/09...-individuelles
> 
> Il est tmps que cesse cette masquarade !



Belle tribune bien merdique et populiste.

On nie les faits, on nie les connaissances du virus, et tout d un coup, le gouvernement qui tait jusqu alors le hro de la finance devient son ennemi sans aucune raison...


Quelques chiffres
https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus/carte-et-donnees

Cet t on est descendu  380 personnes en ranimation.
La on est  1200.

Vous pouvez cliquer sur les donnes pour voir le graphique voluer.
Moi je sais pas... mais la vague est bien visible. Moins pentue qu en janvier, mais n est ce justement pas l effet du port du masque, du gel hydro et des mesures gouvernementales?

----------


## CinePhil

> Belle tribune bien merdique et populiste.


Beau commentaire bien merdique !

Les faits, je les ai donns plus haut concernant la soi-disant baisse du nombre de lits ncessaires pour soigner les malades de la covid... avec une relativisation prudente de ma part eut gard  l'anciennet de ces chiffres officiels.

Le second article que je viens d'ajouter dans mon prcdent commentaire dcrit le grand n'importe quoi des chiffres qui sont prsents, force alarmisme, par les mdias et qui justifient les mesures gouvernementales liberticides dont nous sommes tous victimes.


90% des morts lis  la covid ont plus de 65 ans.
Et ceci ne veut bien videmment pas dire que 90% de ceux qui ont plus de 65% vont mourir de la covid ! Fort heureusement, une crasante majorit d'entre eux, comme nous tous, mourront d'autre chose.

J'ai bien plus peur de mourir d'un cancer au bout de longues souffrances ou d'un infarctus en pleine forme que du coronavirus 19 !

La vie sans risque n'existe pas.  57 ans, je n'ai pas envie de passer le reste de ma vie masqu.

Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade et cette atteinte drastique  notre libert de vivre comme nous le souhaitons !

----------


## CinePhil

> Cet t on est descendu  380 personnes en ranimation.
> La on est  1200.


Sur plus de 5000 lits ! On est loin de la saturation !
En avril, il manquait un millier de lits.

Et alors comme aujourd'hui, ceux qui occupent ces lits sont vieux et/ou prsentaient dj des pathologies prsentes ou chroniques qui les rendent de toute manire plus  risque. Ce sont ces personnes l qu'il faut protger au lieu d'emmerder 67 millions de Franais !

----------


## ONTAYG

> au lieu d'emmerder 67 millions de Franais !


Et si on n'avait pas emmerder les 67 millions de Franais avec le confinement on aurait eu combien de morts en plus ?

Tu veux prendre le risque de voir se propager cette saloperie ? 

De toute faon quoi qu'il fasse le gouvernement sera critiqu, qu'il en fasse trop ou pas assez. Pour moi le principe de prcaution est prioritaire.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui a beaucoup chang, c'est le dveloppement de la mdecine ambulatoire. Pour beaucoup d'actes mdicaux qui te faisaient rester au moins une nuit  l'hpital, aujourd'hui, tu arrives le matin et tu repars l'aprs-midi.


Les infirmires, les aides soignantes, les docteurs se plaignent, il y a de moins en moins de budget, de moins en moins de main d'uvre, etc.
C'est un peu l'UE qui pousse les tats  instaurer l'austrit avec les grandes orientations des politiques conomique

En 2019 il y a eu des manifestations :
Manifestations : mdecins, soignants et internes encore dans la rue



> Aprs neuf mois de crise  l'hpital public le personnel hospitalier est  nouveau appel  se mobiliser. Les revendications ne changent pas. Les professionnels de sant esprent rester visibles en cette journe de mobilisation contre la rforme des retraites.
> (...)
> Une semaine plus tard le gouvernement dvoilait un  plan d'urgence  pour  redonner de l'oxygne  la communaut des soignants . La ministre de la Sante Agns Buzyn avait notamment accord une rallonge budgtaire d'1,5 milliards d'euros et la reprise de 10 milliards d'euros de dette tale sur trois ans.
> 
> Des mesures juges insuffisantes par le personnel hospitalier qui rclame toujours *le doublement du budget allou  la sant, une revalorisation salariale gnrale, des recrutements immdiats et l'ouverture de lits supplmentaires*.





> J'ai bien plus peur de mourir d'un cancer au bout de longues souffrances ou d'un infarctus en pleine forme que du coronavirus 19 !


Le SARS-CoV-2 devrait disparaitre rapidement comme le MERS-CoV et le SARS-CoV-1, dans 2 ans on n'en parlera probablement plus.
Par contre le nombre de cancers sera toujours en augmentation.

Le SARS-CoV-2 peut tre grave chez les faibles (vieux, obses, diabtiques, etc), mais aussi chez ceux qui ont certaines prdispositions gntiques :
Covid-19 : une prdisposition gntique  l'origine de formes graves



> Selon leurs travaux, *prs de 15% des formes graves du Covid-19 s'expliqueraient en effet par des anomalies gntiques et immunitaires entranant la dfaillance d'une puissante molcule antivirale*, naturellement produite par l'organisme en cas d'infection.


Dans cette vido de l'IHU Mditerrane-Infection, vers 8 minutes, on voit que pour l'instant il n'y a pas plus de morts  l'hpital que les annes prcdentes :



Pour le moment le nombre de cas augmente mais pas le nombre de dcs, donc a devrait aller.

----------


## Danfre

> ...
> 
> 90% des morts lis  la covid ont plus de 65 ans.
> Et ceci ne veut bien videmment pas dire que 90% de ceux qui ont plus de 65% vont mourir de la covid ! Fort heureusement, une crasante majorit d'entre eux, comme nous tous, mourront d'autre chose.
> 
> J'ai bien plus peur de mourir d'un cancer au bout de longues souffrances ou d'un infarctus en pleine forme que du coronavirus 19 !
> 
> La vie sans risque n'existe pas.  57 ans, je n'ai pas envie de passer le reste de ma vie masqu.
> 
> Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade et cette atteinte drastique  notre libert de vivre comme nous le souhaitons !


On en fait quoi des plus de 65 ans ? Ca ne compte pas ? On s'en fiche ? Le masque c'est d'abord pour protger les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On en fait quoi des plus de 65 ans ?


Les personnes  risque devraient tre extrmement prudentes, mais ceux qui sont en forme devraient pouvoir vivre normalement et aller  des grands festivals internationaux o tout le monde est en t-shirt devant une grande scne.
Chez les jeunes le SARS-CoV-2 ne fait pas trop de mal :
L'OMS explique pourquoi l'Afrique rsiste au Covid-19



> *Quand les jeunes sont infects, ils tombent moins gravement malades ou meurent moins  cause de la maladie.* Selon l'OMS, "environ 91% des cas d'infection par Covid-19 en Afrique subsaharienne concernent des personnes de moins de 60 ans, et plus de 80% des cas sont asymptomatiques".


Si a se trouve plein de maladies beaucoup plus dangereuses que le SARS-CoV-2 vont apparaitre dans le futur, a ne ferait pas de mal un peu de slection naturelle.
En tout cas les cologistes doivent tre content, les gens polluent un peu moins en ce moment.

----------


## el_slapper

> Sur plus de 5000 lits ! On est loin de la saturation !
> En avril, il manquait un millier de lits.


Les lits ne sont pas QUE pour le covid, hein. Un accident de la route, un attentat, une autre pidmie, sont autant de choses qui peuvent pousser  remplir tous les lits  nouveau. Et non soign, le taux de mortalit du COVID est de 3% (je te laisse calculer le carnage si tu contamines 60% des Franais). Pire, beaucoup de survivants, dont certains assez jeunes, se trimbalent des squelles, possiblement  vie, qui seront un poids pour le systme de sant,  l'avenir (et que le systme soit privatis n'y change rien, si plus de gens ont des maladies chroniques, il faudra bien financer).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les personnes  risque devraient tre extrmement prudentes, mais ceux qui sont en forme devraient pouvoir vivre normalement et aller  des grands festivals internationaux o tout le monde est en t-shirt devant une grande scne.


Ben non ! Justement !
Ton jeune qui va  un festival sans aucune protection, sans respect des gestes barrires, il risque de chopper le virus. 
Mais, hasard de la gntique (ou d'autres choses) il sera asymptomatique. Cool pour lui, mais... il sera contagieux, pas cool pour les autres.

Du coup, il va tre capable de le refiler  tout un tas de gens, et parmi ces personnes il y en aura un certain nombre qui risque d'avoir des formes graves, et des squelles, voire de mourir.

Je sais que tu es un adepte de la secte anti-vaccin, mais c'est le mme principe. Ceux qui ne respectent pas les gestes barrire font courir un risque  ceux qui sont fragiles. C'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre.
On ne se protge pas QUE pour soi, mais pour les autres aussi.

C'est srement pour a qu'une personne comme Cinephil est contre cette "mascarade", dans son idologie no-librale, seul le pognon compte, les gens sont moins importants, et les pauvres, alors-l... on s'en fout royalement (tant que a n'impacte pas le rendement de leurs actions...).

----------


## Sodium

> Si a se trouve plein de maladies beaucoup plus dangereuses que le SARS-CoV-2 vont apparaitre dans le futur, a ne ferait pas de mal un peu de slection naturelle.
> En tout cas les cologistes doivent tre content, les gens polluent un peu moins en ce moment.


Un peu de slection naturelle ne ferait pas de mal effectivement, mais pas forcment chez les vieux, chez les gens qui propagent de la fausse information par exemple  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pire, beaucoup de survivants, dont certains assez jeunes, se trimbalent des squelles, possiblement  vie, qui seront un poids pour le systme de sant,  l'avenir (et que le systme soit privatis n'y change rien, si plus de gens ont des maladies chroniques, il faudra bien financer).


Tututut ! Voyons. Dans le beau monde du no-libralisme, ceux qui ne peuvent pas payer, ne sont pas malades. Qu'ils se dbrouillent.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un peu de slection naturelle ne ferait pas de mal effectivement, mais pas forcment chez les vieux, chez les gens qui propagent de la fausse information par exemple


Fais attention  ne pas tre sur la liste...  ::mouarf::

----------


## David_g

> Sur plus de 5000 lits ! On est loin de la saturation !
> En avril, il manquait un millier de lits.
> 
> Et alors comme aujourd'hui, ceux qui occupent ces lits sont vieux et/ou prsentaient dj des pathologies prsentes ou chroniques qui les rendent de toute manire plus  risque. Ce sont ces personnes l qu'il faut protger au lieu d'emmerder 67 millions de Franais !


1200/5000 soit 24% d'occupation sur une pathologie nouvelle en dehors de la situation normal d'un service de ra.

Alors plusieurs choses :
- Cela ne donne aucune indication en soit sur la situation dans les diffrents territoires franais.  Et donc je me fie quand mme plus au chiffres donnes localement (puisque il est difficile de transfrer des personnes qui sont en ra).  
- Ces lits pris ne servent donc pas pour le reste des pathologies (donc on a commenc  dprogrammer des interventions).

Aprs si tu me dis qu'on a invent une mthode magique (Uber ?) pour envoyer un mec en ra dans un autre tablissement  200km de l. Je pense que tout les directeurs d'tablissement hospitalier te seront gr.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Du coup, il va tre capable de le refiler  tout un tas de gens


C'est pour a qu'il faut que les personnes faibles n'entrent en contact avec personne.
Les obses et les diabtiques doivent s'isoler.




> Je sais que tu es un adepte de la secte anti-vaccin


C'est de la diffamation ! Si j'avais de l'argent et du temps  perdre je porterai plainte ! C'est scandaleux. Je suis bless.
J'ai rien contre les vaccins, le DTP tait trs bien.

===
Bref, a commence  saouler tout le monde cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2, la maladie semble de moins en moins dangereuse. Le gouvernement en fait beaucoup trop.
On fera le bilan quand on aura du recul, si a se trouve les survivants n'auront pas de squelle.
Mais l ils sont parti pour nous casser les pieds pendant encore des mois et des mois  ::(: 

Cela dit en regardant bien j'en ai rien  foutre, l o je suis, personne ne porte de masque au bureau, ni dans la rue, ni dans les salles de sport, il faut juste en mettre un dans les magasins et les transports en commun.
Je vis presque comme avant le confinement. Mais 9 mois de news SARS-CoV-2 c'est lourd.




> Un peu de slection naturelle ne ferait pas de mal effectivement


Ouais chez les diabtiques, les obses et ceux qui ont des maladies gntiques.
Il semblerait qu'il y ait de plus en plus de maladies auto-immune et pour l'instant on n'en connait pas les raisons avec certitudes.

De toute faon nous sommes en occident donc la cause principale de mortalit restera le cancer puis les maladies cardiovasculaires.

----------


## pmithrandir

Un peu de lecture sur l'immunit collective : https://www.lemonde.fr/blog/huet/202...con-de-manaus/

Donc si on avait peu de vieux, et un systme immunitaire comparable aux habitants de manaus en France, on aurait 0,2% de dcs, soit 130 000 morts.
Ca c'est les vrais chiffres.

Maintenant, comme on sait que notre population n'a pas ces atouts face a la maladie, on part sur un bilan potentiellement bien pire.

Si maintenant on voque aussi le risque de mutation(plus un virus se ballade, plus il a de chance d'voluer), vous voulez vraiment prendre le risque ?

----------


## micka132

> Et si on n'avait pas emmerder les 67 millions de Franais avec le confinement on aurait eu combien de morts en plus ?


Ca tombe bien il a des pays qui n'ont rien fait, suffit de comparer. 
Par ailleurs, combien sont morts parce que placs en coma artificiel (d'ailleurs aujourd'hui ils vitent de le faire) ? Combien sont morts en tant positif aux covid19, mais sont en ralits mort d'une grippe, ou autres? 




> Tu veux prendre le risque de voir se propager cette saloperie ?


Pas spcialement, mais le port du masque n'a jamais prouv que a limite quoi que soit, en dehors d'un environnement bien particulier et des masques en plastique. 




> De toute faon quoi qu'il fasse le gouvernement sera critiqu, qu'il en fasse trop ou pas assez. Pour moi le principe de prcaution est prioritaire.


On est d'accord, mais c'est le principe de la politique.




> Si maintenant on voque aussi le risque de mutation(plus un virus se ballade, plus il a de chance d'voluer), vous voulez vraiment prendre le risque ?


Et ca se termine quand au juste?
Un vaccin, un traitement? Mais comment on peut tre sr que quelque chose va tre trouv?




> C'est srement pour a qu'une personne comme Cinephil est contre cette "mascarade", dans son idologie no-librale, seul le pognon compte,


Le concept de libert suffit, pas besoin de lier a au pognon. 
D'ailleurs ceux qui y gagnent le plus dans cette histoire ce sont les labos, tests puis vaccins, pas les tpe qui ont, et vont sacrment morfler.




> Le masque c'est d'abord pour protger les autres.


Peut-tre, peut-tre pas, aucune tude scientifique l'affirme ou l'infirme. Il n'y a qu'en milieu mdical qu'il y a eu des preuves.
D'ailleurs dans ce mme milieux, concernant les masques en tissus : 



> Il  ressort  dune  tude  portant   sur   lvaluation   des   masques   en   tissu   dans   un   tablissement  de  soins  que  les  soignants  qui  utilisaient  des  masques en tissu de coton taient davantage exposs au risque de  contracter  une  affection  de  type  grippal  que  ceux  qui  portaient un masque mdical.


C'est cool, on sait que les vieux sont trs sensibles  la grippe.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ABCIWEB dis donc toi aussi tu t'ai lev du pied gauche et tu me fais un hors sujet. Je te parle de confrontations de mthodes scientifiques et toi tu revient  Raoult, l'hydroxy machin, en passant par Darmanin et du complotisme de bas tage.


C'est pas du complotisme de bas tage, mais du complotisme  haut niveau. Parmi tout ce que l'on entend manent du gouvernement et de ses relais, aussi bien au niveau conomique, que sanitaire ou environnemental, il y a un peu de vrai pour faire vrai, mais principalement des informations qui ne servent qu' dtourner notre attention de l'essentiel et des basses manoeuvres en coulisse. A plusieurs reprises dans tes messages, tu sembles faire une distinction avec le sanitaire, comme si par un miracle sortant de je ne sais o, c'tait un espace prserv de la corruption, comme si des mdecins ou scientifiques taient ncessairement digne de confiance. Mais ils sont comme tout le monde, pourquoi en serait-il autrement ?





> Suite  la crise du Covid nous avons eu une proposition inverse dfendu entre autre par Raoult (mais ce n'est pas le seul). Les tudes valent moins que le contact direct des mdecins avec les patients et leur experience de terrain, on a pris des tmoignages pour preuve de vrit (le fameux "Regardez j'ai pris de la chloroquine et j'ai le sentiment d'tre guri" de Chrisitian Estrosi). Sans compter d'autres supputations de Raoult comme le fait qu'un petit chantillons donnerait des rsultats plus significatifs (il parle de puissance statistique) qu'un grand chantillon.
> 
> Ce qui m'importe c'est de savoir si leurs positions alternative est vrai, c'est  dire si cette autre mthode donne ou non de meilleurs rsultats, permet de mieux apprhender le rel que la mthode scientifique courante. Ce qui m'importe c'est de savoir si la proposition de Raoult sur les stats est vraies ou non...


Ce ne sont pas des mthodes contradictoires mais complmentaires. Raoult s'est bien inspir de statistiques chinoises pour penser que son traitement pourrait tre efficace. Il a rajout un antibiotique, c'est tout. Mais la propagande insinue que c'est un autodidacte enferm dans son coin qui se prend pour dieu. 

Pourquoi veux-tu absolument opposer le contact direct des patients avec les mdecins, l'exprience sur le terrain, et les tudes scientifiques? Qui t'as influenc, la tronche en biais dans sa vido, le discours du gouvernement ? On reproche  Raoult de n'avoir pas fait d'tude en double aveugle, ok c'est audible, et il rpond qu'en cas d'urgence il faut faire le maximum pour soigner et que les stats attendront, c'est tout aussi audible.

La seule chose qu'on peut opposer, c'est le comportement en cas d'urgence, ce ne sont pas les mthodologies elles-mmes. Mais tu en conclue qu'il y a une opposition fondamentale sur le fond, tu es en plein dlire organis par l'orientation dichotomique des dbats et ta rflexion s'est oriente sur de faux problmes. 

Concernant les statistiques, sur le principe elles sont d'autant plus fiables qu'elles concernent un plus grand nombre d'chantillons, mais en ralit cela dpend aussi de ce que l'on mesure. Car plus on augmente le nombre des chantillons, et plus une partie d'entre eux risque de ne pas correspondre  tous les critres initiaux, du simple fait que cela devient trs difficile  contrler. Alors si c'est pour mesurer une tendance faible pouvant varier suivant de nombreux facteurs, les rsultats peuvent tre alatoires et l'on peut faire dire aux statistiques ce que l'on veut.

C'est d'ailleurs ce que dit Raoult dans ta citation : 


> Et contrairement  ce que vous dites  et alors l, je mexcuse, mais cest une erreur radicale  moins il y a de gens quand cest significatif et plus cest significatif. Quand vous tes obligs davoir 10 000 personnes dans un essai pour montrer une significativit, cest quil ny a aucune diffrence.


Effectivement, si un rsultat n'est pas significatif sur 1000 personnes mais qu'il en faut 10000 pour dmontrer une efficacit, on peut lgitimement s'interroger sur la signification de ce rsultat. Mais dans ta "volont" d'opposition tu as compris cette phrase  l'envers, en pensant qu'un rsultat sur 10000 est systmatiquement moins significatif qu'un rsultat sur 1000. Alors que moi je lis: *s'il n'est pas* significatif sur 1000, les tests sur 10000 ne le seront pas plus. Cela ne veut pas dire que *s'il est* efficace sur 1000 personnes on ne pourra pas le dmontrer sur 10000.  

Il dit simplement qu'avant de faire des tests sur 10000 personnes on peut commencer  faire des tests sur 1000, et qu'en cas d'chec c'est pas la peine d'aller plus loin. Mais tu en fait tout un fromage, tu nous parle d'un renversement de dogme, de confrontation de mthodes scientifiques. Tu ne sais plus lire objectivement, simplement parce que c'est Raoult qui l'a dit et qu'il serait par dfinition (bourrage de crne) oppos  la science. Apparemment "le complotisme de bas tage" que tu me reproche de dnoncer abusivement, a plus d'influence sur ta rflexion que tu ne le crois, parce que sur ce coup, niveau logique c'est un zro point. 

Aprs le monde a beaucoup progress bien avant l'apparition des mta analyses. Je ne dis pas qu'elles sont inutiles je dis simplement qu'elles ne sont pas la panace universelle, surtout qu'elles peuvent tre trs imprcises et trs facilement manipulables. Je dis que c'est une boite noire, qui dans certains cas n'est pas adapte  des mesures fines, et qui dans tous les cas dpend directement de ses commanditaires. Et tu aurais bien tort de penser que l'on ne peut pas s'en servir comme de n'importe quel sondage pour manipuler l'opinion public.




> ...Et c'est pas rien par ce que c'est deux sicles de rflexion sur la mthodologie scientifique qui sauterait  la trappe.
> 
> De plus, et c'est surtout l le point d'importance, de nombreuses personnes semble adhrer  cette mthodologie diffrente. On a un donc un ensemble de personnes (scientifiques, ingnieurs, politiques, simples citoyen) qui vont dsormais utilisent (ou utilisent dj) une autre grille d'analyse et de lecture scientifique pour orienter leurs choix (scientifique ou politiques). Cela me parfait donc absolument cruciale d'tudier le sujet si on veut que nos choix collectifs et individuels (en matire de technologies, de sant, etc) futurs soient le fruits d'une rflexion cense se basant sur une mthodologie fiable.


Lol, assieds-toi et retrouves ton calme. On s'est foutu de la gueule du monde et tu les prend au srieux, reprends tes esprits sinon tu vas finir par faire dans le ridicule. Enfin bon je ne m'en fait pas trop pour toi, tu es beaucoup plus vigilent sur les autres sujets, c'est juste que ton pouvoir critique disparait quand il s'agit de sanitaire. Traites tout sur le mme plan et a ira beaucoup mieux.

Le plus amusant c'est tu as embarqu 5 personnes qui ont plussoy ton message (le -1 c'est moi et je viens de dire pourquoi). L'ambiance Raoult le cancre, le benjani13 qui habituellement ne raconte pas n'importe quoi, une petite citation de Bachelard, un questionnement fondamental sur l'analyse du monde, et sans aucun doute une lecture trop rapide de la citation de Raoult, et hop emball c'est pes. Et nous voil parti pour une scission de la science, tout a parce qu'il a dit qu'un essai thrapeutique qui ne dmontre aucune efficacit sur 1000 personnes est suffisamment concluant pour ne pas le rpter sur 10000. Finalement, c'est trs instructif sur le pouvoir de conditionnement des esprits, non ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Donc s'il y a eu effectivement une baisse globale du nombre de lits  l'hpital, il est faux de crier au scandale quant aux lits pour les cas graves. 
> Quand l'imMonde parle de lits d'hospitalisation complte qui ont t supprims, il inclut bien ces lits devenus inutiles du fait de la mdecine hospitalire ambulatoire.


Oui bien sr, y'a pas de problme... Mais tu sors d'o ? T'as jamais cout des infos, jamais entendu parl de Patrick Pelloux, des manifestations des urgentistes, cela des annes que cela dure. T'tais o durant tout ce temps ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention, je pense que vous avez tous deux raison.
Il est tout a fait possible d'avoir a la fois un nombre de lits en rea stable, et des urgentistes qui gueulent.
Parce que le gouvernement va compter un lit, tandis que de l'autre cot on va estimer que du fait du manque d'effectifs, ce lit n'est pas utilisable.

De ce que j'ai compris, le vrai problme, c'est la multiplication des patients par soignant, et donc une sorte de flux tendu en permanence. Si tu es a ton max en temps gnral, on aura beau ajouter des lits et du matriel, tu ne pourras pas superviser plus de monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils recherchent 25 000 volontaires pour tester 1 ou plusieurs vaccins (dans une liste de 300) :
Covid-19 : pour tester des projets de vaccin, l'Inserm lance un appel aux volontaires, "y compris" aux "plus gs"



> Les volontaires pourront sinscrire sur une plate-forme internet, disponible  partir ds jeudi, sur la plate-forme covireivac.fr, d'ores et dj accessible. Lobjectif est que la France puisse tester dans les prochaines semaines un ou plusieurs des 300 projets de vaccin dvelopps dans le monde. Il y a besoin pour certains dentre eux de dizaines de milliers de volontaires partout dans le monde.

----------


## benjani13

> Lol, assieds-toi et retrouves ton calme. On s'est foutu de la gueule du monde et tu les prend au srieux, reprends tes esprits sinon tu vas finir par faire dans le ridicule. Enfin bon je ne m'en fait pas trop pour toi, tu es beaucoup plus vigilent sur les autres sujets, c'est juste que ton pouvoir critique disparait quand il s'agit de sanitaire. Traites tout sur le mme plan et a ira beaucoup mieux.


Ta condescendance je m'en passe trs bien merci. Encore une fois j'essaie de poser les termes du dbat sans prendre parti mais de nouveau tu t'enflamme. Faut un peu se contrler ds fois. Tu as le droit de rectifier cette proposition et je t'y invite mais vite les attaques personnelles a napporte rien.




> Qui t'as influenc, la tronche en biais dans sa vido, le discours du gouvernement ?


D'ou mon prcdent message indiquant du "complotisme de bas tage" : si mon avis pour toi semble diffrer c'est forcment que je suis influenc.




> L'ambiance Raoult le cancre


a fait 12 fois que je dis que je m'en fou de Raoult mais tu continue  le prendre comme pilier centrale du dbat... De plus je n'ai pas dit qu'il tait nul, mais qu'il invoque des mthodologies diffrentes (parfois en disant justement que ce sont les autres qui sont nuls), ce qui au regard des nombreux professionnels de sant qui l'ont soutenu mrite de se poser des questions.




> Finalement, c'est trs instructif sur le pouvoir de conditionnement des esprits, non ?


Une dernire insulte pour finir. J'abandonne. Bye.

----------


## Sodium

A moins de ne pas tre suffisament inform, on ne peut pas tre neutre dans ce genre de dbat. La science c'est du factuel, pas des opinions, quand on dispose de suffsamment de donnes il y a un camp qui a tort et l'autre raison. L'essentiel du travail scientifique est l'limination des biais humains qui mnent gnralement  mal valuer la ralit, car l'tre humain est trs mauvais pour a. C'est pour cela qu'on a des protocoles stricts qui permettent d'carter les erreurs de jugement, et ce sont justement ces protocoles essentiels que Raoult n'a pas respect.

----------


## micka132

> L'essentiel du travail scientifique est l'limination des biais humains qui mnent gnralement  mal valuer la ralit, car l'tre humain est trs mauvais pour a.


Oui mais alors pourquoi imposer le masque partout?

----------


## foetus

> Oui mais alors pourquoi imposer le masque partout?


J'ai entendu 1 gars du gouvernement "en bas l'chelle" ( ::weird::  ou c'tait 1 lu) dire que c'est + pratique :  ::mrgreen:: 

En effet, + besoin de retirer et de remettre son masque lorsque tu fais tes courses, lorsque tu vas  la Poste, ... Tu le mets 1 fois, et c'est bon.
Mais quel argument et autant de bienveillance de la part du gouvernement  ::kiss::

----------


## el_slapper

> Oui mais alors pourquoi imposer le masque partout?


En plein air - l ou il n'y a pas trop de monde - a ne sert en effet  rien. Ds que les gens sont colls les uns aux autres, a devient indispensable.

Le truc, c'est que les gens passent de manire fluide d'un espace  l'autre (a s'appelle vivre, tout simplement). Tu prends Montpellier. Le centre piton est toujours noir de monde. Logique d'y imposer le masque. Ds que tu sors un peu, c'est quasi vide. Donc le masque ne sert plus  rien. Sauf que.

Sauf que les gens ne sont pas raisonnables, pas disciplins. Et qu'ils vont pousser le sans-masque le plus loin possible en centre-ville le non-port du masque. Rsultat? Eh bien le masque est obligatoire partout dans la mtropole. Seul moyen de garantir que l ou a grouille de pitons, le port du masque est respect. Il faut tre plus exigeant que de ncessaire pour que les gens fassent  peu prs le ncessaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En effet, + besoin de retirer et de remettre son masque lorsque tu fais tes courses, lorsque tu vas  la Poste, ... Tu le mets 1 fois, et c'est bon.


L'argument fonctionne car tu peux infecter le masque en le touchant. Si tu enlves et remets toujours le mme masque c'est n'importe quoi. (c'est ce que tout le monde fait  ::P: )

Des scientifiques australiens ont une thorie :
Covid-19 : une hypothse suggre  une vague silencieuse  de troubles neurologiques lis au coronavirus



> Le cas isol dune femme de 25 ans va dans ce sens. Teste positive au SARS-CoV-2, la patiente prsentait des symptmes respiratoires trs modrs et pas de fivre, mais une anosmie. Une IRM de son cerveau a mis en vidence une altration de la rgion postrieure du gyrus rectus dans le cortex crbral et du bulbe olfactif. Ces altrations se sont rsorbes au bout de 28 jours.
> 
> En consquence, des chercheurs du Florey Institute of Neuroscience and Mental Health en Australie proposent une hypothse qui mrite d'tre partage. En se basant sur les atteintes neurologiques de certains patients Covid et du possible neurotropisme du SARS-CoV-2, *ils suggrent que la pandmie pourrait se prolonger, sous la forme d'une troisime vague, non pas d'infections, mais de maladies neurodgnratives*. L'tude publie dans Journal of Parkinson's Disease se penche plus prcisment sur la maladie de Parkinson et les syndromes parkinsoniens.


Ils s'emballent un peu vite les types, mais a ne coute rien d'mettre une hypothse  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

2 scientifiques ont mis une thorie, si c'est vrai a pourrait expliquer pourquoi les africains prennent moins cher :
Covid-19 : un fragment dADN hrit de Nandertal favorise les formes graves de la maladie



> Une part de notre hritage gntique provenant de lhomme de Nandertal pourrait expliquer certaines formes graves de Covid-19. Cest lhypothse avance dans la revue Nature, mercredi 30 septembre, par le  pape  des gnomes anciens, Svante Pbo (Institut Max-Planck danthropologie volutionniste, Leipzig) et de son collgue Hugo Zeberg (Institut Karolinska, Stockholm). Selon eux, les porteurs dun fragment chromosomique identique  celui trouv sur plusieurs fossiles nandertaliens ont un risque multipli par trois de faire une forme grave de dtresse respiratoire induite par le SARS-CoV-2. Ce variant est prsent dans 50 % de la population dAsie du Sud, chez 16 % des Europens, mais est quasiment absent en Afrique.

----------


## David_g

(suppression de mon post sur la citation statistique). Finalement je vais viter ce topic un temps.

----------


## foetus

> Sauf que les gens ne sont pas raisonnables, pas disciplins.


 ::roll::  c'est comme l'interdiction des bars/ restaurants  22 heures : les gens ne sont pas raisonnables, il sont alcooliss en soire et donc ne respectent + les gestes barrires. Donc on ferme tout.

 ::roll::  donc, pour de la prvention [et 1 peu d'infantilisation], il faut rester claquemurer en attendant les vaccins et subir des contraintes si on sort : masques/ tests/ gel/ ...

Lorsque tu vois les pays comme les Pays Bas, la Sude et les chiffres chaque soir en France, on voit qu'il y a srement 1 milieu au lieu de ses extrmes  ::roll:: 





> L'argument fonctionne car tu peux infecter le masque en le touchant. Si tu enlves et remets toujours le mme masque c'est n'importe quoi. (c'est ce que tout le monde fait )


Ouais c'est cela qui est diabolique : il fonctionne  ::zekill::

----------


## pmithrandir

C est pourtant assez simple.

Plus la population dans son ensemble respect les mesures basiques d hygine et de prvention, plus elle aura de libert.

Plus des gens se disent... moi je ne risque rien, donc je m en fous... plus les liberts de tous seront limites.

Et quand on sait que l on a 26% de plus de 60 ans, plus toutes les personnes atteintes  divers degr d affection s diverses... a fait 35  40% des gens  enfermer pour que les 60% restant puisse vivre normalement. Avec une frontire dure entre les 2 mondes... Je ne vois pas comment c est possible.

----------


## micka132

> Plus la population dans son ensemble respect les mesures basiques d hygine et de prvention, plus elle aura de libert.


Comme en Sude?

La 2eme vague est absolument terrifiante l-bas !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ta condescendance je m'en passe trs bien merci. Encore une fois j'essaie de poser les termes du dbat sans prendre parti mais de nouveau tu t'enflamme. Faut un peu se contrler ds fois. Tu as le droit de rectifier cette proposition et je t'y invite mais vite les attaques personnelles a napporte rien.


Ouh l l, fallait pas le prendre comme a, je taquine c'est tout. Je me suis adress  toi un peu comme  un copain que je charrierais quand il accorde trop d'importance  des sujets qui n'en n'ont pas. Je plussoie environ 90% de tes messages, et pour les 10% restant je m'abstiens  99%, pour dire que c'est simplement la deuxime fois o je suis vraiment en dsaccord, peut-tre pour a que je me sens plus familier avec toi qu'avec certains autres et que je pense que tu vas comprendre ce que je dis sans trop t'offusquer de mes petites railleries. Pour moi la rflexion est un jeu amusant, ne sois pas trop susceptible, ce que tu prends pour des pics ne sont que des boutades, excuses-moi si je me suis mal fait comprendre, l'crit rend parfois difficilement compte de la tonalit d'un message.




> Et c'est pas rien par ce que c'est deux sicles de rflexion sur la mthodologie scientifique qui sauterait  la trappe.


Qui s'enflamme ? J'ai rpondu au mme niveau...




> a fait 12 fois que je dis que je m'en fou de Raoult mais tu continue  le prendre comme pilier centrale du dbat... De plus je n'ai pas dit qu'il tait nul, mais qu'il invoque des mthodologies diffrentes (parfois en disant justement que ce sont les autres qui sont nuls), ce qui au regard des nombreux professionnels de sant qui l'ont soutenu mrite de se poser des questions.


L tu inverse les rles, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai pris comme pilier central, je rpondais juste au fait que tu aies utilis sa citation pour conclure qu'un "petit" chantillon donnerait des rsultats plus significatifs qu'un plus grand, sans rellement comprendre ce qu'il voulait dire.

Et oui Raoult est une grande gueule, mais cela ne justifie pas que l'on dise qu'il est oppos  toute mthode scientifique. Ceux qui ont utilis cet argument ne sont pas crdibles et c'est ainsi que l'on s'aperoit qu'il y a eu une bronca anti Raoult trs largement abusive et injustifie. Ne crois pas que je suis pro Raoult, je regarde simplement les arguments de ceux qui le dnigre et je m'aperois qu'ils sont loin de faire preuve de la rigueur intellectuelle que justement ils lui reprochent de ne pas avoir. Sur le fond quand Roault dit "certains autres sont nuls" ces autres rpondent grosso modo: "c'est celui qui le dit, qui l'est".  Et quand on lui dit qu'il n'a pas respect les protocoles de recherche, il dit qu'il qu'en tat d'urgence il s'est comport avant tout comme mdecin. Y' pas matire  faire un dbat sur l'volution des mthodes scientifiques avec a, tout au plus sur le comportement  avoir en tat d'urgence mais c'est tout.




> Une dernire insulte pour finir. J'abandonne. Bye.


C'est l que je m'aperois que tu n'a pas compris ma rponse. Ce n'est absolument pas une insulte, c'est un questionnement. Comment expliques-tu le fait que tu aies interprt la citation de Raoult pour lui faire dire ce qu'elle ne disait pas et comment expliques-tu qu'on t'aie plussoyer cinq fois sur cette base ? Y-a-t-il vraiment  remettre en cause deux sicles de mthodologie scientifique quand on dit : "si un mdicament ne donne pas de rsultats concluants sur 1000 patients, il est inutile de poursuivre les essais sur un plus grand nombre,  moins de vouloir prouver une influence excessivement marginale qu'il sera difficile d'imputer  la seule prise de ce mdicament". Cette phrase est-elle rellement disruptive, en contradiction avec la science ? Je ne le pense pas. Ce que je pense c'est que l'on ne l'a pas comprise ainsi, mais comme l'affirmation qu'un petit essai serait systmatiquement plus significatif qu'un plus grand. Comme expliquer cette confusion logique quasi lmentaire, si ce n'est par un conditionnement qui la favorise  ? Parce que franchement, c'tait pas difficile  comprendre pour peu que l'on soit neutre dans l'analyse de cette phrase. 

Quand un esprit cartsien sur la quasi totalit des questionnements qu'il examine devient tout  coup irrationnel sur un sujet prcis, je dis qu'il a t conditionn sur ce sujet prcisment. C'est la base d'une grande partie de la psychologie et chacun peut avoir des absences dans certaines circonstances, moi le premier. Comme il est souvent dit, il faut mta communiquer, c'est  dire communiquer sur la communication, d'autres diraient "le problme est soluble dans son examen" ( comprendre dans le sens logique/rhtorique plutt que psychanalytique). C'est tout ce que j'ai fait, ne te sens pas dnigr ni insult pour autant, ce n'tait pas le sujet ni mon intention.

Ou peut-tre je me trompe, et la phrase: 


> "si un mdicament ne donne pas de rsultats concluants sur 1000 patients, il est inutile de poursuivre les essais sur un plus grand nombre,  moins de vouloir prouver une influence excessivement marginale qu'il sera difficile d'imputer  la seule prise de ce mdicament"


...possde des contradictions ou des erreurs  ce point flagrantes qu'elle vous interpelle autant. Mais l j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique car c'est moi qui ne comprend pas. En quoi cette phrase n'est-elle pas raisonnable, en quoi s'oppose-t-elle aux fondamentaux de la science ?

Tu vas peut-tre me dire que j'insiste trop sur cette phrase, mais en mme temps c'est la seule chose prcise que tu invoquais dans le message auquel j'ai rpondu et dans lequel tu parlais de mthodologie diffrente. Pour le reste je n'ai jamais entendu que le contact avec le patient s'opposait  la science, il a dit que c'tait important en tant que mdecin, voire primordial en cas d'urgence, mais pas que c'tait de tout temps exclusif. La plupart de ses propos ont t sur interprts pour produire de la confusion, et j'observe que cela a plutt bien fonctionn, c'est tout ce que je dis. De quoi veux-tu dbattre qui remettrait en cause deux sicles de rflexion sur la mthodologie scientifique ? 

Je ne prend pas position pour ou contre, je n'ai aucune comptence pidmiologique, mais si j'ai fait des parallles avec l'conomie c'est parce que bon nombre de pseudo experts qui le contredisaient n'avaient pas plus de crdibilit que les pseudo experts conomiques,  en juger par l'articulation et la grossiret de leurs arguments. Une analyse de la rhtorique permet la plupart du temps de dbusquer les manipulateurs quand bien mme on n'est pas expert du sujet qu'ils dveloppent, et la bronca anti Raoult tait vraiment trs, trop grossire, on a critiqu son caractre, son look etc. des sujets trs loigns de la science. Aprs quand je dis "pseudo experts", c'est de l'ironie car beaucoup le sont rellement mais cela ne les empche pas de mentir en utilisant leur status  seule fin de nous embrouiller, et ds lors je les dgrade au status de bonimenteurs minables et mprisables car c'est exactement ce qu'ils sont  cet instant o ils nous mprisent.  

Dans cet pisode, la ficelle tait vraiment norme car dnigrer une personne alors que la seule chose qui nous intresse est de savoir si un traitement est efficace, c'est dtourner notre attention de l'essentiel pour valuer un traitement suivant le facis de son concepteur.  Et ces mmes guignols se prtendent garants de la rigueur scientifique. Faut quand mme oser, non ? Ils ne valent pas mieux que leurs homologues politiques, notamment le guignol en chef qui pour luder des ventuels problmes sanitaires de la 5G nous dit qu'il ne croit pas au modle Amich. Caricature et foutage de gueule, c'est tout ce qu'ils ont en magasin. Et c'est le mme guignol qui vient faire son kk devant les libanais en disant qu'il a honte de leurs dirigeants, moi aussi j'ai honte des miens et pas qu'un peu

Bon j'arrte l parce que je vais encore parler politique. Cela dit l'pisode Raoult a t trait galement de manire politique, avec les mmes bassesses, il n'y avait rien de scientifique ou trs marginalement, l'essentiel tenait de l'esbroufe, du dtournement d'attention, du dnigrement, dguiser les gneurs en tte de turc, bref c'est la dfinition du macronisme. 

Allez... sur ce, milles excuses si tu t'en senti offens, je chahute, c'est pas pour faire mal, il n'y a jamais de gravit dans ma tonalit, faut me lire lger, arien, puis laisser tourner, ne pas s'arrter sur chaque mot.  Petite chamaillerie entre camarades. Imagines un peu la jouissance qu'il aurait, le fourbe en chef, s'il arrivait  nous diviser en plus de nous avoir diverti en ayant simplement dport l'attente d'un rsultat thrapeutique sur le jugement et l'apprciation d'un homme. On personnalise un rsultat pour mieux nous divertir et nous diviser en utilisant une tte de turc.

Bon week-end  :;):

----------


## Sodium

L'ide qu'un petit chantillon donnerait de meilleurs rsultats, on ne va pas se mentir c'est assez bidon et tmoigne d'une connaissance limite du processus mais  la limite on peut en discuter. Le plus gros problmes, c'est que c'est dans son cas associ  d'autres mthodes carrment malhonnte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La 2eme vague est absolument terrifiante l-bas !


Je ne suis pas convaincu
Regardez cette news du 30 septembre par exemple :
Covid-19: la Sude impassible face  la deuxime vague



> Le royaume nordique, qui refuse le confinement et ne recommande pas le port du masque, *affiche lun des taux de contamination les plus faibles dEurope*.





> c'est comme l'interdiction des bars/ restaurants  22 heures : les gens ne sont pas raisonnables, il sont alcooliss en soire et donc ne respectent + les gestes barrires. Donc on ferme tout.


Du coup ils font des soires  la maison, ils sont encore plus nombreux dans moins d'espace et ils consomment plus d'alcool.

====
C'est chouette de ne pas vivre dans une trs grande ville :
Covid-19 : de nouvelles restrictions envisages  Paris, cinq autres mtropoles en sursis



> Expliquer, menacer, rassurer. Le ministre de la sant, Olivier Vran, sest livr  un exercice oratoire acrobatique, jeudi 1er octobre, et na pas fait basculer de nouveaux territoires en zone dalerte maximale aux cts de la mtropole dAix-Marseille et de la Guadeloupe. *Des villes ont malgr tout t places en sursis : Lille, Lyon, Grenoble, Toulouse et Saint-Etienne pourraient devoir appliquer de nouvelles mesures de restriction dici  la semaine prochaine si leurs indicateurs ne venaient pas  samliorer*. Paris et les dpartements de la petite couronne bnficient dun dlai plus court. Si la tendance actuelle se confirme dans les trois jours, la fermeture totale des bars et restaurants devra notamment y tre envisage  partir de lundi, tout comme linterdiction des soires et des ftes de famille.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'ide qu'un petit chantillon donnerait de meilleurs rsultats, on ne va pas se mentir c'est assez bidon


T'as pas lu quelque part que je ne parle pas d'une manire gnrale, mais dans le cas spcifique ou l'on ne trouve pas d'efficacit thrapeutique sur un millier de personnes. Et puis bon j'ai pas dit non plus que j'tais compltement ignare en statistiques, encore que l non plus le principe n'est pas difficile  comprendre mme pour un novice. 

Si un traitement n'a dmontr aucune efficacit sur 1000 personnes, on ne va pas s'attendre  ce qu'il soit efficace sur les 9000 restantes d'un chantillon de 10000. A moins que l'chantillon initial de 1000 soit trop homogne et non reprsentatif de l'ensemble, on ne gagnera pas beaucoup en pourcentage, et les variations pourront tre alatoires. J'en conclue que tu veux nous vendre de la poudre de perlimpinpin dont l'efficacit sera alatoire et statistiquement proche de zro. Tu travailles pour big-pharma? Mais mine de rien, en mme temps, tu fais aussi la pub de l'hydroxychoroquine, car mme dans le pire des cas elle pourrait sans doute rentrer dans tes critres. Une pro Raoult dguise en anti Raoult, trop fort  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sodium

Sauf que l'chantillon de Raoult ce n'tait pas 1000 personnes, mais ... 10 ? 20 ? J'ai la flemme de rechercher les sources.

----------


## Invit

Je pose a l :




> Le prsident amricain Donald Trump, hospitalis ce vendredi 2 octobre
> ...
> Sean Conley a indiqu quil lui avait t inject une dose du cocktail exprimental REGN-COV2 dvelopp par la socit de biotechnologie Regeneron
> ...
> Donald Trump prend galement du zinc, de la vitamine D, de la famotidine, de la mlatonine et de laspirine son son docteur, mais aussi du remdesivir
> ...
> Cet antiviral attaque le mcanisme de multiplication du virus
> ...
> Le prsident amricain avait par ailleurs annonc en mai dernier qu'il prenait de la chloroquine.


https://www.ladepeche.fr/2020/10/03/...19-9114520.php

----------


## Sodium

On notera le "tout va bien" MAIIIIIIS "il prend un traitement exprimental".

Rust in peace  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

> On notera le "tout va bien" MAIIIIIIS "il prend un traitement exprimental".


D'aprs les canadiens, il y a 2 scnarios  ::mrgreen::  :
C'est pour flinguer la candidature de Joe Biden. D'ailleurs ils mettent lhypothse que Joe Biden soit remplac.C'est la figure du hro prdominant : "Bande de faibles, j'ai eu le coronavirus et j'ai guri" Et aprs, le fameux "traitement exprimental" est vendu par palettes entires  ::mouarf:: 
Est-ce ncessaire de dire  ::whistle::  qu'il y a 1 grosse probabilit qu'au vu de ces 2 scnarios, c'est soit du bidon soit du matris  100%

----------


## Sodium

Il va falloir scruter les tweets de son compte dans les jours  venir. S'ils sont moins crtins que d'habitude, c'est qu'il faudra s'inquiter de sa sant.

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'aprs les canadiens, il y a 2 scnarios  :
> C'est pour flinguer la candidature de Joe Biden. D'ailleurs ils mettent lhypothse que Joe Biden soit remplac.
> Est-ce ncessaire de dire  qu'il y a 1 grosse probabilit qu'au vu de ces 2 scnarios, c'est soit du bidon soit du matris  100%


Je ne comprend pas comment a impacte Joe Biden...

Tu peux prciser?

M est avis aussi que a ne va pas si bien que a... On ne donne pas un traitement exprimental  quelqu un qui va bien. Mme si il en fait la demande...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donald Trump prend galement du zinc, de la vitamine D, de la famotidine, de la mlatonine et de laspirine son son docteur, mais aussi du remdesivir


La mdecine aux USA est assez spciale  :8O: 
Mlanger plusieurs mdicaments peut entrainer une raction nfaste.

Mais bon a devrait aller, dans 2 semaines Trump sera probablement gurit.

----------


## Sodium

Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait quelque application que ce soit  court terme de la mlatonine.

----------


## Invit

> Mais bon a devrait aller, dans 2 semaines Trump sera probablement gurit.


Il a 74 ans, un lger surpoids et on n'a toujours pas de traitement qui mette tout le monde d'accord.
Perso, je me garde bien de tout pronostique, d'autant plus que je ne suis pas mdcin...

----------


## foetus

> Je ne comprend pas comment a impacte Joe Biden...
> 
> Tu peux prciser?


Deux points :
La campagne des dmocrates est base sur la peur et le COVID et de taper sur le mchant Trump (<- d'aprs ceux qui s'y connaissent ... donc pas moi  ::whistle:: ) Et donc, si Trump gurit du COVID, cela permettra d'attnuer fortement cette peur et ce COVID. Et taper sur 1 malade c'est dlicat  ::mrgreen:: Et je pense qu'au niveau des meetings, la visibilit va s'en prendre 1 coup. Cela va tre 1 campagne par -coup  cause du confinement de D. Trump. Et apparemment, D. Trump aime bien tre imprvisible (et sans prendre plein la tronche pour gagner  la fin)

Un article sputniknews.com qui va dans ce sens : Trump positif au Covid-19: un cadeau empoisonn pour les Dmocrates ?





> On ne donne pas un traitement exprimental  quelqu un qui va bien. Mme si il en fait la demande...


 ::whistle::  version complot : sauf si ce virus n'est pas naturel (mlange de VIH et de malaria), dj brevet et que le vaccin est dans les cartons.
De toute manire en mars, tous les spcialistes avaient parl de 18 mois au minimum. Mme si Isral travaillait depuis des annes sur le coronavirus des volailles. Donc 5 - 6 mois, on peut se poser la question non  ::koi::  ?  ::zoubi::

----------


## Sodium

La campagne dmocrate est base sur l'ide de mettre quelqu'un de comptent  la tte du pays, ne t'inquite pas que la gestion de la crise n'est qu'une raison parmi des milliers d'autres pour le dgager  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il a 74 ans, un lger surpoids et on n'a toujours pas de traitement qui mette tout le monde d'accord.


Pour la plupart des gens le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas trop violent, surtout maintenant, Trump pourrait avoir de la chance et gurir assez vite. 
Aujourd'hui il ne semble pas tre dans un tat trs critique.
On verra bien.




> La campagne dmocrate est base sur l'ide de mettre quelqu'un de comptent  la tte du pays


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Les dmocrates auraient du trouver un meilleur candidat que Biden, on a l'impression qu'il a Alzheimer le type ^^
Il est compltement snile.
Le parti dmocrate fait n'importe quoi, enchainer Hilary puis Biden, a n'a pas de sens.

----------


## Invit

> Pour la plupart des gens le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas trop violent, surtout maintenant, Trump pourrait avoir de la chance et gurir assez vite.


Sauf que justement Trump n'est pas la plupart des gens. Avoir + de 65 ans et du surpoids, c'est faire partie de la population  risque et a rduit fortement les "chances de gurir vite".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avoir + de 65 ans et du surpoids, c'est faire partie de la population  risque


Ok, mais mme dans la population  risque la plupart des gens s'en sortent.
"Je suis une dure  cuire" : gurie du Covid-19, une patiente de 103 ans quitte l'hpital sous les applaudissements

Apparemment Trump fait le cobaye pour un nouveau traitement. C'est courageux de sa part. Parce que c'est toujours dangereux de prendre un mdicament, mme le paractamol qui est le truc le plus anodin peut tre dangereux. (mme quand on ne dpasse pas la dose maximale conseille)

----------


## Sodium

Le courage et l'inconscience ce n'est pas la mme chose.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Ok, mais mme dans la population  risque la plupart des gens s'en sortent.
> "Je suis une dure  cuire" : gurie du Covid-19, une patiente de 103 ans quitte l'hpital sous les applaudissements


D'un point de vue statistique, un tmoignage isol n'a quasiment aucun intrt. La ralit, c'est qu' partir de 75 ans on a environ 1 chance sur 10 d'y rester donc on n'est loin du "probablement guri dans 2 semaines" ("Une srie denqutes srologiques confirment que le risque de dcs peut atteindre plus de 11 % chez les plus de 75 ans" https://www.pourlascience.fr/sr/covi...sexe-20027.php).

Et au passage, dans ton article, la centenaire a eu une forme lgre de la covid et a quand mme pass 3 mois  l'hopital...

----------


## CinePhil

> La ralit, c'est qu' partir de 75 ans on a environ 1 chance sur 10 d'y rester


1) Si on tombe malade, ce qui ne sera pas le cas de toutes les personnes de plus de 75 ans.
2) a veut dire aussi que, si on a plus de 75 ans et qu'on tombe malade, on a 9 chances sur 10 d'en gurir (ceci dit sans avoir pris le temps de vrifier la proportion donne par SimonDecoline).

Arrtons l'alarmisme !

----------


## Ryu2000

> 2) a veut dire aussi que, si on a plus de 75 ans et qu'on tombe malade, on a 9 chances sur 10 d'en gurir


90% de chance de survie c'est pas mal.
Peut-tre que Trump va mourir, mais il a 9 fois plus de chance de s'en sortir !




> l'inconscience


Il a confiance dans ses mdecins.
Peut-tre que c'est une bonne ide de mlanger REGN-COV2, zinc, vitamine D, famotidine, mlatonine, aspirine. On ne sait pas. De toute faon aux USA ils ont l'habitude de se gaver de mdicament.

En France on cherche des cobayes galement :
La France cherche 25.000 volontaires pour tester le vaccin contre le Covid-19

Au moins on ne pourra plus dire que Trump est anti vaccin, parce que l il s'est port volontaire pour qu'on lui injecte un cocktail d'anticorps.
President Trump Received Experimental Antibody Treatment



> The new results were from a study of 275 volunteers who were treated after being diagnosed with Covid-19. Those who were not making their own antibodies at the start of the trial benefited the most, Regeneron reported. Their symptoms resolved in an average of 6 to 8 days, compared with 13 days in those who received a placebo.


Il parait que le laboratoire veut essayer son produit sur 2100 volontaires, Trump a fait 1 de plus.
Covid-19 : quel est ce traitement exprimental administr  Donald Trump ?



> Fin septembre 2020, Regeneron Pharmaceuticals a montr ses progrs avec son cocktail danticorps dans une prsentation  ses actionnaires. Mme si le laboratoire reste trs prudent, ltude mene avec toute la rigueur mthodologique ncessaire a montr que le mdicament avait un effet sur le virus. Pour autant, il ressort de *cette premire tude mene sur 275 patients et qui doit stendre  2 100 patients* que ceux qui en ont le plus bnfici sont ceux qui navaient pas danticorps. Le groupe possdant dj des  anticorps dtectables  na vu que de trs lgers effets.


On va attendre quelque semaines pour voir comment a va voluer, perso je vois bien Trump revenir en force dans peu de temps et a fera bien chier les gens qui ne l'aiment pas ^^

----------


## el_slapper

> 1) Si on tombe malade, ce qui ne sera pas le cas de toutes les personnes de plus de 75 ans.
> 2) a veut dire aussi que, si on a plus de 75 ans et qu'on tombe malade, on a 9 chances sur 10 d'en gurir (ceci dit sans avoir pris le temps de vrifier la proportion donne par SimonDecoline).
> 
> Arrtons l'alarmisme !


Manaus a eu 66% de contamins en quelques mois (un cas d'cole, rien n'a t fait pour stopper la propagation. Pour faire pire, il faut le faire exprs). Donc on sait qu'on peut contaminer au moins 2/3 d'une population. Donc un ancien sur 15. Ce qui est tout sauf ngligeable.

Mais ce n'est pas le principal problme. Le principal problme, c'est que ce sont des taux de pertes _ systme de sant efficace_. Pass un certain seuil, on ne peut plus soigner tout le monde. Et le taux de mortalit est multipli pour tous les gens qui n'ont pas accs  un respirateur. Le taux de mortalit global avec soins, qui tait de 0.7% au dbut, et peut tre estim  0.3% avec les nouveaux protocoles - remonte  3% si les hpitaux sont dbords. Et c'est 3% sur la globalit, hein, pas sur les plus de 75 ans. L, tu as un carnage total.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Manaus


Attendez un instant il n'y a un truc qui ne colle pas :
Brsil :  Manaus, limmunit collective au coronavirus, tant vante, a t de courte dure



> Malheureusement, les contaminations sont reparties  la hausse. Les mmes spcialistes qui ont voqu limmunit collective observent que *la prsence des anticorps concerns (ceux qui sopposent au coronavirus) dans le sang, ne durerait que quelques mois.*


Et aprs si on regarde ce qu'est un vaccin :



> Un vaccin contient des microbes tus ou des fragments de microbes rendus inoffensifs, donc incapables de provoquer la maladie.* Le vaccin se comporte comme un antigne et entrane la production danticorps qui vont persister de nombreuses annes dans notre corps.* Si le vrai microbe se prsente, il sera dtruit par les anticorps produits au moment de la vaccination et la maladie sera vite.


Si les anticorps disparaissent quand on a t contamin par le SARS-CoV-2, pourquoi les anticorps produit par l'organisme aprs un vaccin SARS-CoV-2 devraient durer plus longtemps ?

Je pense que chez certaines personnes une fois que le systme immunitaire  appris  se dfendre face au SARS-CoV-2 il est capable de le faire pendant trs longtemps.
 moins que le virus mute extrmement vite, comme la grippe qui change chaque anne.

En principe la population de la ville de Manaus, capitale de l'tat de l'Amazonas, dans le Nord-Ouest du Brsil devrait avoir atteint l'immunit collective et le SARS-CoV-2 ne devrait plus tre un problme.

----------


## BenoitM

> En principe la population de la ville de Manaus, capitale de l'tat de l'Amazonas, dans le Nord-Ouest du Brsil devrait avoir atteint l'immunit collective et le SARS-CoV-2 ne devrait plus tre un problme.


On n'en sait rien.
Ici on parle de 44%  66% de la population a fait une belle marge d'erreur...
et Ici on parle de 70%.
Bon et vu tous ces chiffres sont des suppositions a pourrait tre moins ou plus.

De plus je suppose que ce % de 70% dpend aussi des mesures qu'on prend.(port du masque, diminution des contacts sociaux,...)

----------


## foetus

> Peut-tre que Trump va mourir, mais il a 9 fois plus de chance de s'en sortir !


 ::whistle::  Il n'a pas t en soins intensifs comme Boris Johnson (4 jours)

Tiens 1 dtail amusant  ::mouarf::  il paratrait qu'1 effet secondaire de la chloroquine serait la dcoloration/ dpigmentation des poils (<- en regardant vite fait ce serait + du Plaquenil)
 ::whistle::   le rapprochement avec 1 certain maire du Havre, ancien membre du gouvernement, est fortuit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On n'en sait rien.


Ouais il y a trop de faux positif  ::P: 
Et en plus a doit tre quasiment impossible de tester 100% de la population. (ils doivent tre plus de 2 millions l-bas)




> effet secondaire


Il dit qu'il a une maladie (probablement li au stress) :
Edouard Philippe rvle pourquoi sa barbe se dpigmente



> Sans surprise, il confirme quil sagit bien dun vitiligo.  Cest une maladie sans gravit, ni douloureuse ni contagieuse , prcise demble le locataire de Matignon. Paris Match prcise que cette maladie nest pourtant pas tout  fait anodine puisquelle peut tre lie au stress ou  la fatigue. Cette maladie peut toucher les poils comme la peau. Daprs Le Parisien, qui cite les chiffres de lInserm, le vitiligo touche 0,5  1 % de la population mondiale.


Plein de gens prennent du Plaquenil pour d'autres raisons que la prvention contre le SARS-CoV-2 :



> Lhydroxychloroquine (HCQ) est un mdicament (commercialis sous forme de sulfate d'hydroxychloroquine sous les noms de marque *Plaquenil*, Axemal (en Inde), Dolquine et Quensyl) indiqu en rhumatologie dans le traitement de la polyarthrite rhumatode et du lupus rythmateux dissmin pour ses proprits anti-inflammatoires et immunomodulatrices. *Elle est inscrite sur la liste des mdicaments essentiels de l'OMS*. En 2020, cette molcule est galement le sujet de recherches dans le contexte de la lutte contre le coronavirus SARS-CoV-2.

----------


## CinePhil

> Manaus a eu 66% de contamins en quelques mois


Encore une fois : 66% de contamins ne veut pas dire 66% de malades !

Nous avons statistiquement plus de risque de mourir d'un cancer que de la covid !

----------


## el_slapper

> Encore une fois : 66% de contamins ne veut pas dire 66% de malades !


(tu est gentil, j'ai ajout les taux de mortalit derrire - qui sont par contamin, et pas par malade, tu n'as qu' multiplier - merci de ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit  - les taux de mortalit par malade sont nettement moins cool, mais il n'y a pas 66% de malades, en effet)




> Nous avons statistiquement plus de risque de mourir d'un cancer que de la covid !


a dpend.

Si on traite tout le monde correctement, c'est probablement vrai (avec quand mme pas mal de marges d'incertitudes).

Mais le truc est dans cette condition. Si le systme de sant est dpass, et qu'on liasse tout le monde se contaminer en mme temps (on arrivera d'ailleurs pas  100%, mais un 60/70% parait tout  fait faisable), la Covid va tuer autant de gens qu'il n'en meurt en France en un an. On est plus du tout dans le ngligeable.

Donc l'ide de base, qui est un des seuls trucs pas idiots que Macron aie dit depuis le dbut, c'est d'taler la vitesse  laquelle les gens chopent la saloperie. pour pouvoir traiter ceux qui arrivent. Avec un deuxime effet kiss cool : au plus on trane  avoir le truc, au mieux on est soign (ben oui, la mdecine fait des progrs, on a trouv mieux que la chloroquine - et on espre encore trouver mieux). Aucune mesure gouvernementale ne prtend me protger de la COVID dfinitivement. Elle essaye juste de faire en sorte que je l'ai plus tard, pas en mme temps que les autres. Pour pouvoir me soigner correctement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si le systme de sant est dpass, et qu'on liasse tout le monde se contaminer en mme temps (on arrivera d'ailleurs pas  100%, mais un 60/70% parait tout  fait faisable), la Covid va tuer autant de gens qu'il n'en meurt en France en un an. On est plus du tout dans le ngligeable.


Les cancers feront de plus en plus de morts chaque anne, alors qu'il est trs probable qu'en 2022 plus personne ne parlera du SARS-CoV-2 car il aura disparu (ce virus est particulier, mais il devrait finir comme le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV), ce ne sera probablement pas une nouvelle souche chaque anne comme avec la grippe ou les virus de la gastro entrite (rotavirus, norovirus, adenovirus, calicivirus, astrovirus).

Mme si on faisait en sorte d'augmenter le plus rapidement possible le nombre de contaminations et qu'on arrive  saturer tous les hpitaux de France, le SARS-CoV-2 ne ferait pas tant de morts que a (les survivants devraient tre immuniss en principe, mme si il y a plein d'tudes qui disent que l'immunit de cette maladie ne reste pas).
Cancer : une augmentation "dramatique" chez les femmes



> En 2018, on estime  382.000 le nombre de nouveaux cas de cancers en mtropole (204.583 chez l'homme, 177.400 chez la femme) et  *157.400, le nombre de dcs par cancer* (89.621 chez l'homme, 67.800 chez la femme), selon l'agence sanitaire. Mais l'incidence, tous cancers confondus, est stable chez l'homme (+0,1 % par an) alors qu'elle s'accrot chez la femme (+1,1% par an). Une augmentation qui reflte principalement celle du cancer du poumon.


Mais si vous voulez, le SARS-CoV-2 est une maladie extrmement dangereuse qui laissera des squelles mortelles  tous les survivants.

===
Bref, j'tais venu pour totalement autre chose  la base :
L'Europe boursire en hausse, rassure sur l'tat de sant de Trump
a m'nerve que les mdias essaient systmatiquement de li 2 vnements quand ils parlent d'conomie.
Chaque jour les indices comme le CAC 40, le Dax, le FTSE changent et chaque jour il y a un article pour dire "l'indice Y monte grce  la cause X" ou "l'indice V descend  cause de l'vnement W".
De toute faon c'est n'importe quoi de commenter les variations des indices sur un jour

----------


## Sodium

Qui a donc besoin d'infectiologues alors qu'on n'a nos grands champions de la prdiction et de l'analyse ici  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Nous avons statistiquement plus de risque de mourir d'un cancer que de la covid !


C'est pas rassurant pour autant, j'ai connu directement ou indirectement bon nombre de personnes qui sont mortes d'un cancer, et ce n'est pas l'un ou l'autre, les risques se cumulent.




> Mme si on faisait en sorte d'augmenter le plus rapidement possible le nombre de contaminations et qu'on arrive  saturer tous les hpitaux de France, le SARS-CoV-2 ne ferait pas tant de morts que a (les survivants devraient tre immuniss en principe, mme si il y a plein d'tudes qui disent que l'immunit de cette maladie ne reste pas).


Et tu en sais quoi ? Sur quelles bases fais-tu ces affirmations ? D'une part tu ne tiens pas compte des tudes que tu cites toi-mme et dont certaines disent que l'immunit n'est pas acquise dfinitivement (ce qui est assez comprhensible si l'on pense  la grippe par exemple), et d'autre part on t'as dj dit cent fois, notamment *el_slapper* dans ses derniers messages, qu'une saturation des hpitaux serait prjudiciable  l'ensemble des malades qui ont besoin de soins hospitaliers et pas seulement  ceux atteints du Covid. 

C'est incroyable cette facult que tu as de faire des affirmations gratuites sans avancer aucun argument et en ne tenant aucun compte de ceux des autres. Les urgences et les hpitaux taient dj en grve pour manque de moyens bien avant la crise du COVID, rien de significatif n'a t fait depuis, et tu nous dis qu'avec quelques dizaines de milliers de malades supplmentaires voire beaucoup plus, cela ne changerait rien  la qualit des soins. Pas tonnant que beaucoup de personnes aient choisi de ne plus lire tes messages avec de telles absurdits.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu en sais quoi ?


Parce que gnralement a fonctionne comme a. Peut-tre qu'au bout d'un moment toutes les tudes qui disent que l'immunit contre le SARS-CoV-2 ne reste pas toujours seront prouves fausses.
On en reparlera quand tout sera fini.  mon avis dans 1 ou 2 ans la maladie aura totalement disparue, mme sans vaccin (mais les vaccins arrivent, si a se trouve dans 4 mois vous pourrez vous faire vacciner)
De toute faon elle n'est pas extrmement mortelle, il y a tellement de gens qui tombent malade et gurissent sans s'en rendre compte. (dsol si vous avez des proches morts  cause du SARS-CoV-2, ce sont des choses qui arrivent)
Bref, j'en ai plein le dos de ces conneries, il vont nous saouler encore combien de temps ?

Ils disent que les services de ranimation spcial SARS-CoV-2 sont en train de se remplir, pour la plupart ce sont des gens qui ont dj des problmes de sant et qui ont t test positif au SARS-CoV-2, mme sans SARS-CoV-2 certains seraient quand mme l.
Bref, je ne convaincrais personne, vous ne me convaincrez pas, j'en ai strictement rien  foutre de toute faon. Donc j'arrte de parler de a. Je continuerais toujours de penser qu'on en fait beaucoup trop et que l'conomie tait dj morte avant la pandmie.

Trump n'est toujours pas mort :
Ds sa sortie dhpital, Trump retire son masque



> Encore malade du coronavirus, Donald Trump a quitt lundi l'hpital. Sans perdre de temps, il a ds son retour  la Maison Blanche retir ostensiblement son masque et *appel les Amricains   sortir  avec prudence*, aprs avoir promis de reprendre bientt sa campagne lectorale.
> 
> Dans une mise en scne trs orchestre, le prsident des Etats-Unis est descendu de l'hlicoptre qui l'a amen du Centre mdical militaire Walter Reed, a travers la pelouse en saluant les camras qui l'attendaient avant de grimper les marches vers le balcon de sa rsidence.
> 
> *L, l'air malgr tout crisp, il a ajust sa veste, retir son masque et lev les pouces.* Un geste de dfi pour un dirigeant qui pendant des mois a affich son ddain pour ceux qui se couvrent le visage pour se protger du Covid-19.


Comme on dit aux USA : "Four more years! Four more years! Four more years!".  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
La maladie pourrait s'aggraver donc il faut faire attention quand mme.

====
Il y a des gens qui vont finir par en avoir marre et ils vont quitter l'le de France :
Bars ferms, restaurants limits, Ehpad encadrs : le rsum des nouvelles restrictions en Ile-de-France



> Alors que Paris a bascul en "zone rouge carlate", le prfet de police a annonc ce lundi une srie de nouvelles mesures dont la fermeture, pour au moins quinze jours, des bars ds ce mardi, la mise en place d'une jauge dans les grands magasins ou encore l'interdiction des congrs et salons.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Manaus a eu 66% de contamins en quelques mois (un cas d'cole, rien n'a t fait pour stopper la propagation. Pour faire pire, il faut le faire exprs). Donc on sait qu'on peut contaminer au moins 2/3 d'une population. Donc un ancien sur 15. Ce qui est tout sauf ngligeable.


Non. 66% des habitants de Manaus ont t en contact avec le virus au court des 3 mois prcdent l'tude et ont donc dvelopps des anticorps. Soit qu'ils ont acquis l'immunit cette anne, soit qu'une part indterminable -mais sans doute importante- de la population tait dj l'immunise. Car le covid partage ses marqueurs avec quantits d'autres coronavirus pour la plupart bnins.

Car si le taux de malades est de 20% pour 80% d'asymptomatiques, 224 000 personnes auraient ncessit une hospitalisation ...

On a donc 2 462 morts pour une ville de 1.7 millions d'habitants, un chiffre comparable  Paris avec ses 1800 morts, son confinement, ses hpitaux, etc ... l'efficacit du confinement est donc trs discutable, il n'a visiblement mme pas ralenti la progression de la maladie

----------


## Ryu2000

Qu'est-ce que a peut m'nerver ce genre de titre :
Fin du rebond en Europe aprs la sortie de Trump de l'hpital
CAC 40 : RASSURE SUR L'TAT DE SANT DE DONALD TRUMP, LA BOURSE REBONDIT NETTEMENT
Dj personne ne devrait tre rassur par l'tat de sant de Trump, puisque si a se trouve il bluff :
Prsidentielle amricaine, J − 28 : Donald Trump met en scne une convalescence encore incertaine

Coronavirus en Ile-de-France : Plus dune personne sur deux en grande prcarit infecte par le virus



> Lenqute, dcrite comme la toute premire en France et en Europe  sintresser exclusivement au niveau dexposition au virus parmi les grands prcaires, concerne surtout les trangers, qui reprsentent 90 % de lchantillon de 818 personnes testes par lONG.
> 
>  Les rsultats dmontrent une prvalence norme. La raison principale est la promiscuit et les conditions dhbergement qui ont gnr des clusters , par exemple dans les gymnases o ces personnes ont t mises  labri  laube du confinement gnralis, commente Corinne Torre, cheffe de la mission France chez MSF.


Le problme c'est que souvent les personnes en grande prcarit ont une mauvaise alimentation et une mauvaise hygine donc un mauvais systme immunitaire.

Il faut attendre 2, 3 semaines pour voir comment a volue, mais pour l'instant a ne ressemble pas  une grosse seconde vague avec les lits de ranimations saturs et 2000 morts par jour :
Coronavirus. Les nouveaux cas en baisse ce lundi, 70 dcs ces dernires 24 heures



> Aprs un record de prs de 17 000 nouveaux cas en 24 heures samedi 3 octobre, le bilan quotidien de lpidmie de coronavirus en France redescend en ce dbut de semaine  5 000 cas, un mouvement habituel le lundi. 70 dcs supplmentaires ont t recenss.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> On a donc 2 462 morts pour une ville de 1.7 millions d'habitants, un chiffre comparable  Paris avec ses 1800 morts, son confinement, ses hpitaux, etc ... l'efficacit du confinement est donc trs discutable, il n'a visiblement mme pas ralenti la progression de la maladie


Je parle bien de contaminations. Il y a plein de cas asymptomatiques, en effet (que je prcise dans ma rponse  CinePhil). Par contre, tu ne peux pas comparer Manaus  Paris en termes de mortalit, la structure dmographique n'a rien  voir. Il y a 6% de plus de 60 ans, contre 26% en France (je n'ai pas le chiffre exact pour Paris, mais a doit tre proche de la moyenne nationale).

----------


## foetus

Personne ne parle de la nouvelle polmique des tests  ::koi::  alors je la relaye  ::mrgreen:: 

Il y a 1 histoire d'amplificateurs de tests  ::mrgreen::  : en France et en Suisse nous somme entre 30 et 40x - En Allemagne (et srement ailleurs comme l'Italie et l'Espagne) entre 20 et 25x.
La polmique c'est qu'au del de 25 - 30x, on a pleins de faux positifs.
D'ailleurs NY Times disait le 29 aot 20220 "un chantillon de tests positifs compil dans les tats du Massachusetts, de New York et du Nevada, prs de 90 % comportaient une faible charge virale" (<- propos corrigs suite  l'enflammade des rseaux sociaux)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je parle bien de contaminations. Il y a plein de cas asymptomatiques, en effet (que je prcise dans ma rponse  CinePhil). Par contre, tu ne peux pas comparer Manaus  Paris en termes de mortalit, la structure dmographique n'a rien  voir. Il y a 6% de plus de 60 ans, contre 26% en France (je n'ai pas le chiffre exact pour Paris, mais a doit tre proche de la moyenne nationale).


C'est l que les termes "66% de contamins"  et "asymptomatiques" sont ambigus car ils entretiennent le doute entre malades et non malades, cas et non-cas.

Et pourtant si, je compare Macaus & Paris pour montrer que  Paris s'en sort presque aussi mal, en premire analyse et toute proportion garde. Certes on pourrait analyser finement, constater que les vieux meurrent plus  Paris parce que plus nombreux, que les jeunes font de mme une raison inconnue (?), mais qu'il y a moins d'obses etc ...

Ensuite si, les chiffres de paris sont bien plus levs que la moyenne nationale, et l on ne parle pas d'une diffrence de 25% mais de double ou triple

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Parce que gnralement a fonctionne comme a. Peut-tre qu'au bout d'un moment toutes les tudes qui disent que l'immunit contre le SARS-CoV-2 ne reste pas toujours seront prouves fausses.


Peut-tre ou peut-tre pas, mais on ne fait pas de dclarations premptoires avec des peut-tre.




> De toute faon elle n'est pas extrmement mortelle, il y a tellement de gens qui tombent malade et gurissent sans s'en rendre compte. (dsol si vous avez des proches morts  cause du SARS-CoV-2, ce sont des choses qui arrivent)
> ...
> Bref, j'en ai plein le dos de ces conneries, il vont nous saouler encore combien de temps ?[


Elle n'est pas trs mortelle tant que l'on peut soigner les gens qui ont besoin d'tre hospitaliss et a fait quand mme cinquante fois qu'on te dit que tout l'enjeu justement est de ne pas saturer les hpitaux. Pour le reste, on ne peut pas tre dsol de provoquer des morts de par son insouciance et sa lgret, dans ce cas on est responsable et coupable.

Tu en a plein le dos et de notre ct a nous amuse, bien entendu. Donc si je rsume bien, monsieur en a marre et en consquence les autres peuvent crever car ce sont des choses qui arrivent quand on est entour d'irresponsables. C'est pas la peine de critiquer le nolibralisme qui prne l'individualisme exacerb, parce que l tu nous en donne la pire des caricatures, l'alien a dj pondu ses oeufs.

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## Ryu2000

> mais on ne fait pas de dclarations premptoires


Je ne peux rien rpliquer  a  ::mouarf::  ::P: 




> Elle n'est pas trs mortelle tant que l'on peut soigner les gens qui ont besoin d'tre hospitaliss


Mme si on ignore tous les faux positifs, *la plupart des vrais malades ne finissent pas  l'hpital*. Si on dit que la maladie n'est pas trs mortelle, c'est parce que *plein de gens en ont guris sans trop de difficults*.
Apparemment le SARS-CoV-2 a mut, il existe des dizaines de gnotypes diffrents, cet t les diffrents mutants de ce virus devaient tre moins mortels, mais peut-tre que maintenant il y a des mutants plus agressifs qui apparaissent.

On fera le bilan quand tout sera termin, mais si a se trouve en 2020 moins de gens seront mort  l'hpital qu'en 2019.

Les services de ranimation se sont dj fait saturer par la grippe :
Grippe : tension dans 142 hpitaux et dj lannonce dun lourd bilan



> Cest que lacclration du phnomne de saturation des hpitaux est vidente. En trois jours, on est pass de 86  142 tablissements qui avaient dclench le dispositif hpital en tension, constate Anne-Marie Armanteras de Saxc, la directrice gnrale de loffre de soins. Mais la tension ne veut pas dire le dbordement, insiste-t-elle. Le systme de sant rpond parfaitement, et il faut en remercier les personnels hospitaliers et les mdecins libraux, a soulign la ministre de la Sant, jusqu aujourdhui toutes les personnes qui avaient besoin dtre traites lont t dans les meilleures conditions possibles et il sagit de sassurer que cela va continuer  tre le cas. Car lpidmie nest pas termine.


L c'est l'tat d'urgence maximale "Oh mon dieu les services de ranimation d'le de France sont remplit  40%, on va tous mourir !".
Alors que si a se trouve parmi les gens en ranimation il y a des gens qui ont la grippe et qui ont t mal diagnostiqu, si ils meurent de la grippe ils seront comptabilis comme tant mort du SARS-CoV-2 (ils peuvent aussi avoir les 2 maladies en mme temps).




> Tu en a plein le dos et de notre ct a nous amuse


Ben disons que le SARS-CoV-2 ce n'est pas la peste noire non plus Mais c'est vrai que parfois c'est plus violent qu'une grippe et il y a des milliers de franais qui meurent de la grippe chaque anne.
J'aimerais bien retourner voir des concerts  ::P:  L avec le port du masque a ne donne pas envie de sortir de chez soi.
Cela dit l o je suis on nous embte pas trop avec le port du masque.

Les mdias disent que des nouvelles maladies devraient apparaitre de plus en plus souvent, si on arrte le monde  chaque fois, a va tre pnible.
Pourvu que la prochaine pandmie soit mieux gre  ::P: 

====
Edit :
L par exemple il y a une tude qui dit que peut-tre 25% des malades gurissent sans se rendre compte qu'ils taient malades :
Covid-19 : il y aurait 17  25 % de personnes asymptomatiques



> L'estimation globale de* la proportion de personnes infectes par le SARS-CoV-2 et demeurant asymptomatiques tout au long de l'infection est de 17  25 %.* La capacit  prdire, sur la base de ces rsultats, l'volution de la maladie d'un cas futur est comprise entre 3 et 67 %. Pour pallier certains biais de diffrentes tudes, les scientifiques ont ralis d'autres analyses en ne prenant en compte que les sept tudes de population qu'ils possdaient. Ici, on constate une proportion de personnes asymptomatiques allant de 26  37 % et d'une capacit de prdiction comprise entre 24 et 38 %.


Au final cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas si mal que a, au bureau on ne porte pas de masque et on a 2 jours de tltravail par semaine maintenant.  :+1:

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, je vois des choses abrantes dans ton discours.

Dj, tu omets de dire que l'on fait des tests dans la population pour mesurer l'entre du virus dans la population. Comme toute statistiques, on peut facailement en testant une partie reprsentative de la population vrifier la pntration du virus.
Ces tests ne nous donnent pas du tout une pntration large et ils prennent bien sur en compte les asymptomatiques. (on vrifie la prsence du virus ou d'anticorps de mmoire)
Cet t on tait a 6% de mmoire.

De plus, tu nous remets encore ici qu vous ne portez pas le masque au travail, jespre que ton patron a une bonne assurance. Parce que si l'un de vous tombe malade, c'est tout l'open space qui part en quarantaine... super fun quand ton service IT est dcim en une journe... et si l'un d'entre vous tombe malade ou meure, mme si c'est improbable, je pense qu'il est responsable lgalement de la mise en place des mesures de scurit au sein de son tablissement. Par exemple ici la loi impose le port du masque en intrieur et la mise en place de mesures additionnelles de scurit. Ne pas le faire, c'est mettre en dfaut une personne qui aimerait se protger et qui ne le peut pas(effet de groupe).
C'est aussi mettre en danger tout l'entourage des personnes de l'openspace, parce que vous pouvez tre tous asymptomatiques et voir les parents de 'un d'entre vous dcim par le virus.

Bref, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de bien ni pourquoi tu parais si fier de a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cet t on tait a 6% de mmoire.


D'aprs certaines tudes  60% on atteint l'immunit collective  ::P: 
Donc continuez de vous contaminer tranquillement.




> jespre que ton patron a une bonne assurance.


Il est impossible de prouver que toutes les personnes de l'Open Space sont tombes malade au bureau. (et de toute faon on n'a pas le droit de ne pas porter un masque donc la faute ne vient pas de l'entreprise)
Et masque ou pas masque, j'ai le virus, je touche la poigne de porte, 10s aprs un collgue ouvre la porte et voil ! Il est contamin.
Le virus est sur les tables, les chaises, les portes, les murs, etc.




> Bref, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de bien ni pourquoi tu parais si fier de a.


Ben en fait il ne faut pas le dire trop fort car les chefs ne sont pas au courant, si ils apprenaient a ils viendraient nous faire chier. (d'ailleurs je voulais garder le secret au dbut, parce que a pourrait me porter malheur)
Personne dans l'open space ne souhaitait porter un masque, donc on s'est arrang entre nous. On peut tous ternuer sans toucher personne donc on est pas trop mal. ^^

----------


## CinePhil

Certains vont encore dire que a vient d'un site ultra-turbo-mga-libral mangeur de chatons mais c'est quand meme un article qui se base sur les chiffres officiels du gouvernement.



> Le gouvernement prend des mesures qui, semble-t-il, sont compltement  contretemps. Point nest besoin dtre mdecin pour le constater, daprs mme les chiffres officiels.


https://www.contrepoints.org/2020/10...opres-chiffres

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ben en fait il ne faut pas le dire trop fort car les chefs ne sont pas au courant, si ils apprenaient a ils viendraient nous faire chier. (d'ailleurs je voulais garder le secret au dbut, parce que a pourrait me porter malheur)
> Personne dans l'open space ne souhaitait porter un masque, donc on s'est arrang entre nous. On peut tous ternuer sans toucher personne donc on est pas trop mal. ^^


Ce qu'il y a de bien avec la btise, c'est que les gens se recrutent entre eux...

Et pour info, ton patron a l'obligation de mettre en place des mesures, et de veiller a ce qu'elles soient effectivement appliques. (ca serait trop simple autrement)
La si l'un de vous a le coronavirus, la premire question va tre : Qui avez vous ctoy dans les 7 derniers jours sans masque.
Si tu dis la vrit, le service entier est envoy en tltravail et vous allez tous faire un test. A 74 euros le test, votre petit arrangement va couter cher aussi a la scu.
Pendant ce temps la, mme sans symptme, la productivit de l'quipe va tre affect (temps de dpistage, ...) ce qui ne fait pas du bien a ton patron non plus.
Et si l'un de vous tombe malade, c'est un tout autre registre de dpenses qui va tre mise en place. Une chambre en ranimation, c'est quelques 3000 euros par jour.

Et je ne parle mme pas du pauvre vieux qui ne sera pas prioritaire (parce que j'imagine que vous tes plus jeune) quand les lits vont manquer... a cause de dcrbr qui comme vous ont dcid de "s'arranger".

Bref, si tu vois une raison d'tre fier de ton comportement... moi pas.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ben en fait il ne faut pas le dire trop fort car les chefs ne sont pas au courant, si ils apprenaient a ils viendraient nous faire chier. (d'ailleurs je voulais garder le secret au dbut, parce que a pourrait me porter malheur)
> Personne dans l'open space ne souhaitait porter un masque, donc on s'est arrang entre nous. On peut tous ternuer sans toucher personne donc on est pas trop mal. ^^


Tu sais que a pourrait tre un motif valable de licenciement ce comportement ? (Sans parler de l'absurdit face au risque)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Certains vont encore dire que a vient d'un site ultra-turbo-mga-libral mangeur de chatons mais c'est quand meme un article qui se base sur les chiffres officiels du gouvernement.
> 
> https://www.contrepoints.org/2020/10...opres-chiffres


Article intressant.
En revanche, il omet de dire que le fameux R qui descend ne veux pas dire que l'pidmie est finie. Autrement on aurait eu raison d'elle en mai dernier.

Ce que a veut dire, c'est que la progression du virus est ralentie dans les conditions actuelles. Conditions qui comprennent les mesures gouvernementales.

Dans les pays ou on n'a pas mis de distanciation, de masques, etc... cette courbe continue a augmenter, donc le R plus faible montre juste l'talement de la courbe qui souhaite le gouvernement pour ne pas surcharger la ranimation. C'est donc plutot le succs de leur politique, qu'un signe sur l'pidmie.

Si on veut savoir si l'pidmie est finie, il faut vrifier le taux de contamination. Et la on est loin des 60% ncessaire.

On oit dailleurs que le R diminue depuis mi aout, alors que les hospitalisations augmentent depuis mi septembre

----------


## halaster08

> Bref, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de bien ni pourquoi tu parais si fier de a.


Parce que Ryu c'est un Rebel, contrairement  toi qui coute navement le gouvernement comme un mouton, lui il a tout compris, c'est pas les mdecins vendus  BigPharma qui vont lui faire acheter et porter des masques inutiles

edit: en plus Trump il l'a chopp le Covid et met pas son masque, c'est bien la preuve que c'est inutile ! et comme Trump c'est son modle ...

----------


## Gunny

Il manque vraiment un appel national massif au tltravail en France... Ici au Danemark a a l'air d'tre la seule mesure (outre les recommandations de bases) qui semble faire une relle diffrence, ce qui est logique car cela vide les transports en commun, les rues, les bureaux, et limite de fait les dplacements.

----------


## Sodium

Non mais Trump a raison, pourquoi s'angoisser alors qu'il suffit d'un hlicoptre et d'un hpital priv avec une arme de mdecins pour en venir  bout ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non mais Trump a raison, pourquoi s'angoisser alors qu'il suffit d'un hlicoptre et d'un hpital priv avec une arme de mdecins pour en venir  bout ?


Trump n'a reut qu'une injection d'anticorps de synthse, du plasma sanguin aurait eu le mme effet. Pas besoin d'arme de mdecin ni de prix Nobel pour cette technologie rvolutionaire connue seulement depuis ... les annes 40. Bizarement, je ne suis pas tonn que le bon docteur Fauci, soit disant premier pidmologiste mondial, n'a pas recommand cette technique.

----------


## David_g

> Trump n'a reut qu'une injection d'anticorps de synthse,


moi je te crois sur parole hein  (18'50).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mme si on ignore tous les faux positifs, *la plupart des vrais malades ne finissent pas  l'hpital*. Si on dit que la maladie n'est pas trs mortelle, c'est parce que *plein de gens en ont guris sans trop de difficults*.


Mais heureusement que plein de gens ont guri sans trop de difficult, encore que chez ceux l il n'est pas exclus que certains d'entre eux auront des effets secondaires  moyen-long terme. Et quand tu dis "la plupart", cela ne veut rien dire, car c'est un pourcentage.  

Si je prends les chiffres d'aujourd'hui il y a 653 509 cas de covid dclars et 7 536 hospitaliss. Cela nous donne un pourcentage de 1.12%. Mme si ce pourcentage n'est pas norme cela n'empche pas qu'il y a 7 536 patients hospitaliss. et que si l'on multiplie le nombre de cas dclars par dix, on rentre dans le rouge avec aux alentours de 75 360 patients potentiellement hospitaliss... qui ne le seront pas tous car il n'y aura pas assez de place.

Donc tu vois bien qu'il est compltement irresponsable de ne pas se protger et de souhaiter une contamination rapide de la population sous prtexte d'acqurir au plus vite une immunit collective. Il faut comprendre que la disponibilit des lits et du personnel hospitalier est limite, et que s'ils ont une centaine de milliers de patients  hospitaliser en plus, le systme de sant va exploser, surtout qu'il tait dj en surchauffe avant la crise du covid si l'on en croit les nombreuses manifestations du personnel hospitalier qui durent depuis plusieurs annes, et qui sont comprhensibles si l'on s'en rfre  l'insee, puisque nous avons perdu 93017 lits d'hospitalisation de 1988  2018.

Donc tu vois qu'avec des "maladies pas trs mortelles avec plein de gens qui en ont guri sans trop de difficult" ont peut quand mme arriver  faire sauter le systme de sant si on fait n'importe quoi.  





> J'aimerais bien retourner voir des concerts  L avec le port du masque a ne donne pas envie de sortir de chez soi.


Sans port du masque, il est possible aussi que tu ne puisses plus sortir du tout car nous serons tous confins si les hpitaux sont saturs. 

Enfin bon, devant la cour de l'cole en face de chez moi je vois maintenant environ 9 parents sur 10 avec un masque alors qu'ils taient moins de la moiti  la rentre. Le message  l'air de rentrer et les rfractaires sont maintenant en large minorit. Crois bien que cela n'amuse personne, mais pour garder un minium de libert et ne pas jouer avec la vie des autres, je me dis que le port du masque n'est pas si terrible mme si c'est loin d'tre convivial et que a embte tout le monde, car il faut aussi penser aux autres et au personnel et systme hospitalier. Sinon il y a le risque d'une catastrophe sanitaire en plus d'une diminution des possibilits de sorties pour tout le monde. 

Il vaut mieux tre prudent quand on est confront  quelque chose de nouveau dont on ne sait pas vraiment comment cela peut voluer car dans tout ce questionnement nous avons cependant une certitude, c'est que nos capacits hospitalires sont limites. Et puis accessoirement, puisque tu ne sembles pas trop de te proccupper des personnes  risque, 9 morts sur 10 a veux quand mme dire qu'il y a un mort sur 10 qui n'en faisait pas partie et qui potentiellement pourrait se trouver dans ton entourage, voire toi-mme.

----------


## pmithrandir

De mon point de vue, la situation est pourtant simple.

Soit on ne met en place aucune scurit, on vit comme avant et dans 2 mois le virus se rpendra a toute vitesse.
On aura compltement satur lhpital et on commencera a faire de la medecine de guerre. On liminera donc d'abord les + de 90 ans, puis ceux de 80, de 70, etc... du systme de sant pour laisser la place aux plus jeunes.On verra toutes nos frontires refermes par tous les autres tatsOn atteindra l'immunit collective, si tant est qu'elle doive durer en 5-6 moisOn aura 500 000  1,5 Millions de morts selon l'avance des traitements dans les prochains mois et la capacit pour la population a s'auto soigner. On tue notre conomie immdiatement, mais dans 9 mois on peut repartir On fait face a une vritable fronde de la population qui ne sortira pas plus de chez elle et qui portera le masque d'elle mme


Soit on met en place des mesures pour limiter la propagation du virus(masque, gel hydro, limitation des lieux de transmission, ...), faire baisser le fameux R et :
On ne sature pas lhpital, ou si on le fait c'est sur des pics d'activitOn gagne du temps pour tester des mdicamentsOn ne tue pas l'conomie, on la met en difficultOn n'a pas de problmes dontologiques  grer.On aura entre 40 et 60 000 morts de la COVID en tout (y compris les 31 000 dj dcd)

Moi je prfre le second scnario.
Dailleurs dans le premier, je ferai partie des gens qui continueraient  appliquer des mesures de protection pour moi, mais galement pour ma famille. Si cela doit passer par une dscolarisation de mes enfants pendant 1 an, a sera fait. Je pense que nous serions des millions dans ce cas et que le gouvernement sautera dans les 15 jours.

Je vois 2 avantages au premier scnario : 
 - on rsout pour des dcennies le problmes des retraites
 - On libre de la place dans les villes en tuant les vieux
 - Les premiers jeunes  mourir seront les complotistes et les crtins, ce qui lverait un peu le niveau de la population(de manire temporaire on est d'accord).

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne tue pas l'conomie, on la met en difficult


L'conomie tait dj en train de mourir avant et la pandmie a acclr le processus.
La pandmie de Covid-19 va faire basculer jusqu 150 millions de personnes dans lextrme pauvret

Covid-19 : qui sont les "nouveaux pauvres" victimes de la crise sanitaire en France ?



> Ils sont tudiants, chmeurs, intrimaires, salaris... D'ici  la fin de l'anne 2020, un million de Franais supplmentaires auront bascul dans la pauvret, selon les associations caritatives.


On verra en 2022 :
L'conomie franaise retrouvera vers mi-2022 son niveau de fin 2019, selon la Banque de France
En tout cas l'conomie mondiale va extrmement mal, il y a des banques  2 doigts de la faillite qui sont en train de fusionner entre elles.

C'est sympa de ne pas vivre dans une grande ville :
Coronavirus : de nouvelles restrictions pour plusieurs villes annonces ce jeudi soir ?



> Emmanuel Macron a jug invitable, mercredi soir, dimposer de nouvelles restrictions pour freiner la propagation du coronavirus en France, dans les zones du territoire les plus exposes  lpidmie. Ce jeudi 8 octobre, Olivier Vran, le ministre de la Sant, et Bruno Le Maire, le ministre de lconomie, tiendront un point de situation  18 h.* Ils pourraient annoncer de nouvelles restrictions dans plusieurs mtropoles.*





> Si je prends les chiffres d'aujourd'hui il y a 653 509 cas de covid dclars et 7 536 hospitaliss. Cela nous donne un pourcentage de 1.12%.


Je trouve qu'il est plus pertinent de regarder le nombre de personnes en ranimation vu que c'est a qui peut saturer, du coup c'est pas 7 536 c'est 1 416, il y a beaucoup de faux positifs, mais il y a peut-tre encore plus de vrais porteurs sains non identifi. Donc il y a moins de 0,22% de chance de finir en ranimation si on est infect. Mais c'est vrais que des nouveaux mutants plus mortel peuvent apparaitre, donc on ne sait jamais.

Il y a peut-tre 5 600 lits de ranimation en France ( Le nombre de mdecins ranimateurs et de lits de ranimation est garant dun soin optimal offert aux patients ) on n'est pas proche de la saturation :
Covid-19 : la promesse intenable des 12 000 lits disponibles en ranimation
L'le de France est en alerte maximale et il doit rester prs de 60% des lits de ranimation libre.

Il y a quand mme des bonnes nouvelles  ::P:  :
Coronavirus : Donald Trump na plus de symptme depuis 24 heures, plus de fivre depuis quatre jours



> Le bref compte-rendu rdig par le docteur Sean Conley commence par une formule inhabituelle : Le prsident ce matin dit : "Je me sens bien !".  Il na pas eu de fivre depuis plus de quatre jours et pas de symptmes depuis plus de 24 heures , poursuit le mdecin.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que j'aime avec Ryyu, c'est que quand il conduit vers un mur, il clame haut et fort que tout va bien jusqu l'instant avant de le percuter... et on ne peut pas lui prouver l'inverse. 

Quand tu nous dis : les place en hpital ce n'est pas pertinent, c'est faux.
Les gens en ra sont avant tout pass par des lits dhpitaux, et si il n y a plus de lits dhpitaux, ca veut dire que les gens restent chez eux, et qu'ils ne reoivent pas les soins qui les empcheront d'aller en ra. 

De plus, on saperoit avec cette crise sanitaire que ce virus a une inertie importante. Donc 1200 lits aujourd'hui, avec la mauvaise dynamique, c'est 15 000 dans 1 ou 2 mois... ou 500 si on prend les bonne mesures.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si il n y a plus de lits dhpitaux, ca veut dire que les gens restent chez eux


Si a devait arriver le gouvernement pourrait rquisitionner des gymnases pour y installer des lits d'hpitaux.




> si on prend les bonne mesures.


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il serait possible de faire de plus qu'aujourd'hui.
Je trouve que vous surestimez le SARS-CoV-2, mais c'est vrai qu'il pourrait muter dans des formes plus dangereuses, donc on ne sait jamais

Au moins maintenant on est prt pour la prochaine pandmie, maintenant on sait qu'il faut fermer les frontires trs rapidement, on a appris l'importance des tests et de l'identification des porteurs sains, et on sait comment porter un masque et comment se laver les mains.

Peut-tre qu'aprs le SARS-CoV-2 des franais porteront spontanment des masques dans les transports en commun quand ils toussoteront un peu. (comme les asiatiques le fond)
2012 :
La grippe sature les urgences

2015 :
Epidmie de grippe: hpitaux surchargs, les urgentistes s'alarment

====
Edit :
Peut-tre que des dpartements vont tre reconfins :
Covid-19 : une note transmise  l'lyse voque-t-elle un reconfinement local ?



> Cette option entrerait en jeu en cas de passage en tat d'urgence sanitaire. Les indicateurs sont attentivement scruts par le gouvernement. Le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran craint que le taux d'occupation des lits en ranimation en le-de-France ne franchisse les 60%. Cela impliquerait la dprogrammation de certaines oprations. "Il faut arrter  tout prix la contamination pour viter de remplir les ras avec la Covid, car ce serait au dtriment des autres maladies", aurait-il alert comme le rapporte Le Canard Enchan.

----------


## CinePhil

Un ranimateur vous prsente la ralit de ce qu'il a vcu dans son service :

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour parler de la suite il faut dj que je poste a :
Coronavirus et Covid-19



> *Les Coronavirus (CoV) forment une immense famille de virus possdant un gnome  ARN* extrmement long (plusieurs milliers de nuclotides). Ils sont entours dune capsule de protines en forme de couronne qui leur vaut leur nom. Il existe de nombreux sous-types de coronavirus infectant diffrentes espces animales. LHomme peut en hberger au moins cinq, parmi lesquels les plus courants sont HCoV-229 et HCoV-OC43.
> 
> *Trs rpandus, ces virus sont associs  des rhumes et des syndromes grippaux bnins.* Ils peuvent galement infecter lHomme sans dclencher de symptmes ou,  linverse, tre impliqus dans des complications respiratoires de type pneumonie chez des personnes immunodprimes ou des nourrissons.
> 
> Ces virus se transmettent facilement dhomme  homme par voie arienne, au contact de scrtions ou  celui dobjets contamins, particulirement en priode hivernale. La priode d'incubation qui prcde lapparition des symptmes dure 3  6 jours et les traitements, sils sont ncessaires, sont symptomatiques (traitement de la fivre, des congestions ou des douleurs ventuelles). Nanmoins, les infections  coronavirus ne sont habituellement pas diagnostiques en raison de leur caractre bnin et de leur gurison spontane.


En gros, il y a plein de coronavirus qui peuvent dclencher des rhumes ou des grippes.

D'aprs une tude si tu as eu un rhume avant d'tre infect par le SARS-CoV-2, a le rend moins violent :
Covid-19 : une infection antrieure  un coronavirus rduirait la svrit de la maladie



> Moins de Covid-19 svre aprs avoir eu un simple rhume 
> La communication concise de l'quipe de Boston, publie dans The Journal of Clinical Investigation, relate le droulement de l'tude. En recherchant dans les bases de donnes lectroniques mdicales, les chercheurs ont regard les taux d'infection  d'autres pathognes respiratoires - notamment des coronavirus communs - entre 2015 et 2020. Puis, ils ont examin les donnes concernant les patients ayant t diagnostiqus positifs au SARS-CoV-2 entre mars et juin 2020.
> 
> *Aprs avoir ajust leurs rsultats pour l'ge, le sexe, l'indice de masse corporelle et le diabte, cela suggre que les patients Covid-19 hospitaliss qui avaient eu, dans les annes prcdentes, un rsultat positif  un test RT-PCR pour un coronavirus commun avaient des chances significativement plus faibles d'tre admis  l'unit de soins intensifs et des chances plus faibles aussi de ncessiter une ventilation mcanique.* La probabilit de survie tait galement significativement plus leve chez ces mmes patients. Cependant, un prcdent rsultat de test positif pour un coronavirus n'a pas empch un individu d'tre infect par le SARS-CoV-2.


Du coup celui qui s'est fait infect par le SARS-CoV-2, a gurit, puis s'est fait  nouveau contaminer par le SARS-CoV-2 doit gurir plus vite la seconde fois, il n'a peut-tre pas d'immunit, mais il a un systme immunitaire prt  lutter efficacement contre la nouvelle souche. Apparemment a fait moins mal la deuxime fois. Aujourd'hui ce serait presque une bonne nouvelle d'attraper un rhume. Gnralement on ne fini pas  l'hpital pour un rhume et apparemment a diminue les chances de finir  l'hpital si on se fait contaminer par le SARS-CoV-2.

----------


## Sodium

> Un ranimateur vous prsente la ralit de ce qu'il a vcu dans son service :


Ce mec a l'air d'tre un sacr trou de balle, ensuite en cherchant un peu on constate que sa vido a t partage sur le twitter de Raoult, a sent bon la dsinformation complotiste  :;): 

Oh et les commentaires sur la vido sont dsactivs, ce qui est toujours bon signe bien entendu  ::):

----------


## Invit

> en cherchant un peu on constate que sa vido a t partage sur le twitter de Raoult


En mme temps, c'est une prsentation  l'ihu mditerrane, sur le youtube de l'ihu mditerrane, donc pas besoin d'aller chercher loin...

Perso, "ihu" c'est direct poubelle. L j'ai voulu regard... j'ai regrett... "Bonjour je suis mdecin ranimateur spcialiste grand-bruls"... 5 minutes plus tard il analyse les enjeux conomiques des vaccins, l'intret des traitements amonts de la Covid, l'utilit de la fermeture des restaurants sur la gestion de l'pidmie... et  la fin, c'est carrment du "brler vos smartphones, la tv et la religion de la Big Mdecine Parisienne"...

----------


## Sodium

Oui je n'ai regard que le dbut parce que son ton pdant tait insupportable, mais j'avais vite repr le "nia-nia-nia vaccins conflits lobbys pharamaceutiques"  ::mouarf::

----------


## CinePhil

Interview pose et sans polmique de Didier Raoult :

----------


## Invit

> Interview pose et sans polmique de Didier Raoult


Merci pour cette offrande. Lou soit le Seigneur Didier. Amen.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pour parler de la suite il faut dj que je poste a :
> Coronavirus et Covid-19
> 
> En gros, il y a plein de coronavirus qui peuvent dclencher des rhumes ou des grippes.
> 
> D'aprs une tude si tu as eu un rhume avant d'tre infect par le SARS-CoV-2, a le rend moins violent :
> Covid-19 : une infection antrieure  un coronavirus rduirait la svrit de la maladie
> 
> 
> Du coup celui qui s'est fait infect par le SARS-CoV-2, a gurit, puis s'est fait  nouveau contaminer par le SARS-CoV-2 doit gurir plus vite la seconde fois, il n'a peut-tre pas d'immunit, mais il a un systme immunitaire prt  lutter efficacement contre la nouvelle souche. Apparemment a fait moins mal la deuxime fois. Aujourd'hui ce serait presque une bonne nouvelle d'attraper un rhume. Gnralement on ne fini pas  l'hpital pour un rhume et apparemment a diminue les chances de finir  l'hpital si on se fait contaminer par le SARS-CoV-2.


En clair  et  rsum  cela  signifie  que  celui  qui a chop  un gros rhume  acquiert une immunit contre le COVID-19. 
Sauf que la mdecine SAIT surement que le gros rhume n'est pas contagieux. ne SAIT PAS comment on l'attrape  ,ni evidemment le moyen de  s'en prmunir(mme  si grand mre sait comment gurir le mal par le mal en prenant un bain tide, fortes doses de tisanes ingurgites, etc...)  . 
Quant  l'auto-immunit  acquise ou naturelle  ,elle  est existe pour toutes les maladies connues contagieuses ou pas.

Or contrairement au gros rhume , le COVID-19  est une maladie CONTAGIEUSE(porteur bipde),  VIRUS( vecteur),dont le virus est NOUVEAU ,dont les symptmes sont semblables  ceux d'un fort rhume ou forte grippe ,mais la ressemblance s'arrte l.
Et la mdecine  pour lutter efficacement contre les maladies CONTAGIEUSES sait qu'elle n'a qu'un seul moyen efficace :le vaccin.
La  seule mesure efficace actuellement pour *retarder ,pas s'en prmuni*r ,est la quarantaine par pays avec la  quarantaine de 15 jours ,les test pour dtecter & confiner in situ* les arrivant*s.

Les  mesures internes ,une foie la pandemie installe,  telles l'isolement des malades  ,les masques pour les gens sains ,c'est des repltrages dignes du Moyen Age.

Il ne manquerait  ce lugubre tableau que  des vux et des supplications avec processions analogues  ceux de l'glise au moyen Age contre le CHATIMENT DIVIN  qui ,mutatis mutandis ,sont aujourd'hui   les supplications & adjonctions de l'OMS et des gouvernements.
Il faut observer aussi que les TYRANNEAUX & autres DICTATEURS sont  l'affut pour asseoir leur autorit.
A la faveur de cette peur du deuxime MILLENAIRE  aprs le PREMIER celui de NOSTRADAMUS .
Question pour euro "trou": connais-tu le NOSTRADAMUS du 2 -me MILLENAIRE ,bien sur dguis en prospectiviste catastrophique moderne ?
Je suis curieux & attends  une  rponse  rapide  avec grande impatience de votre part.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et la mdecine  pour lutter efficacement contre les maladies CONTAGIEUSES sait qu'elle n'a qu'un seul moyen efficace :le vaccin.
> La  seule mesure efficace actuellement pour *retarder ,pas s'en prmuni*r ,est la quarantaine par pays avec la  quarantaine de 15 jours ,les test pour dtecter & confiner in situ* les arrivant*s.
> 
> Les  mesures internes ,une foie la pandemie installe,  telles l'isolement des malades  ,les masques pour les gens sains ,c'est des repltrages dignes du Moyen Age.


Et des affirmations qui ne tiennent aucun compte de la ralit, c'est intemporel. As-tu pens deux secondes  Ebola, au Sida ? Ebola est appart en 1976 et cela ne fait que 3 ans qu'on dispose d'un vaccin qui vient d'tre autoris en France en fvrier 2020. Quant au Sida, l'pidmie date du dbut des annes 80 et toujours pas de vaccin, les rsultats d'un nime candidat vaccin sont attendus pour 2021. Donc heureusement que nous n'avons pas compt que sur les vaccins durant ces quarante dernires annes et que l'on a utilis ce que tu appelles des repltrages dignes du moyen ge. 




> Il faut observer aussi que les TYRANNEAUX & autres DICTATEURS sont  l'affut pour asseoir leur autorit.


Que le gouvernement tente d'utiliser cette pandmie pour restreindre abusivement nos liberts, c'est trs possible, je dirai mme quasiment invitable tant donn qu'ils tentent par principe de faire taire tous les moyens d'opposition,  commencer par le gazage et la rpression barbare des manifestants pacifistes qu'ils soient jaunes ou verts. 

Par contre j'ai du mal  comprendre qu'on critique des mesures de prcautions simples comme la distanciation quand c'est possible, le port du masque et le lavage des mains. Se braquer la-dessus me semble trs puril, tout comme ceux qui critiquent Raoult simplement parce que c'est Raoult, alors je ne critiquerai pas ces mesures simplement parce qu'elles sont recommandes par le gouvernement pour limiter l'expansion de la pandmie. On leur a assez reproch avec raison le manque de masques et de gel au dbut de l'pidmie, je ne vois pas pourquoi nous dirions maintenant que c'est inutile. Par contre on peut facilement critiquer le choix des commerces/tablissements qui restent ouverts quand d'autres sont ferms.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et des affirmations qui ne tiennent aucun compte de la ralit, c'est intemporel. As-tu pens deux secondes  Ebola, au Sida ? Ebola est appart en 1976 et cela ne fait que 3 ans qu'on dispose d'un vaccin qui vient d'tre autoris en France en fvrier 2020. Quant au Sida, l'pidmie date du dbut des annes 80 et toujours pas de vaccin, les rsultats d'un nime candidat vaccin sont attendus pour 2021. Donc heureusement que nous n'avons pas compt que sur les vaccins durant ces quarante dernires annes et que l'on a utilis ce que tu appelles des repltrages dignes du moyen ge.


La realit  est  que le virus Covid n'est pas comparable au virus Ebola ni au virus Sida pour plusieurs raisons 
1/pays d'eclosion des virus  Ebola et Sida  : des pays pauvres(Afrique) , ou la propagation peut etre freine promptement car les gens ne vadrouillent que dans un rayon de 20 km au pire et  pied,  n'ont  d'changes commerciaux  qu'au niveau du village de savane.
Dans un tel contexte socio-conomique ils sont confins de nature ,si l'on peut dire.

2/ le mode de propagation du virus Ebola n'est pas trs rapide : malgr qu'il se fait par contact manuel (attouchements, eaux ou aliments souills) dans des pays ou les regles d'hygiene sont  violes tous les jours ,sa propagation dans les pays environnants a t trs lente. 

3/ le mode de propagation du virus Sida  n'est pas tres rapide lui aussi de par son mode de contagion mme : par le sang ,ce qui ncessite soit de se faire piquer par une seringue contamine (cliniques de premiers soins rares en Afrique et recours  des sorciers),soit par contact sexuel ce qui est limit par  les murs sexuelles  trs conservatrices: la prostitution ,change commercial est en effet mal vue .

Par contre le  covid est lui apparu  dans un pays fortement industrialise  population dense ,ou les changes commerciaux mondiaux sont intenses ,ou le rayon de vadrouille est de 1000 km ,voire plus.
Sa  propagation est encore accrue par le fait qu'il se propage par voie arienne ,et  que vouloir arrter l'air ,c'est vouloir arrter la marche du soleil.
Comme tu le voies , les conditions qui ont arrt ces 2 virus ne sont pas celles que tu mentionnes.




> Par contre j'ai du mal  comprendre qu'on critique des mesures de prcautions simples comme la distanciation quand c'est possible, le port du masque et le lavage des mains. Se braquer la-dessus me semble trs puril, tout comme ceux qui critiquent Raoult simplement parce que c'est Raoult, alors je ne critiquerai pas ces mesures simplement parce qu'elles sont recommandes par le gouvernement pour limiter l'expansion de la pandmie. On leur a assez reproch avec raison le manque de masques et de gel au dbut de l'pidmie, je ne vois pas pourquoi nous dirions maintenant que c'est inutile. Par contre on peut facilement critiquer le choix des commerces/tablissements qui restent ouverts quand d'autres sont ferms.


Je  ne critiques pas les mesures de prcautions  la porte de monsieur tout le monde(on n'as pas besoin de l'autorit sanitaire pour les appliquer) ,
Je  dis simplement que de telles mesures sont de peu d'efficacit, pour freiner sa propagation  .
Sans compter que les restrictions aux activits conomiques ne pourront tre maintenues trs longtemps sans provoquer d'autres dgts socio-conomiques pire que le mal qu'elles son censes combattre
Et  l' ultima ratio est un vaccin  cause de la vitesse de propagation foudroyante du virus d'une part, des moyens sanitaires disproportionns  mobiliser pour traiter les malades (moyens  hiors de porte des puissances publiques dans le monde).

----------


## Ryu2000

Mme le mdecin officiel reconnait que a ne sert  rien de porter un masque dehors quand il n'y a pas foule :
Michel Cyms explique ne pas porter de masque dans la rue,  sauf si elle est bonde 



> Il ne faut plus embrasser personne en ce moment ? , a alors demand Laurent Ruquier, amus.  Alors a dpend, soit vous tes compltement radical [] alors vous nembrassez plus personne, vous ne rencontrez plus personne, et mme vous ne parlez plus  personne, a rpondu Michel Cyms. Soit, vous dcidez de vouloir vivre un peu. 
> 
>  Moi, par exemple, je ne porte pas de masque dans la rue, parce que jestime que a ne sert  rien, a poursuivi le mdecin. Sauf si on est dans une rue bonde, parce que commerante, parce quon croise plein de gens.  Avant de revenir au sujet du baiser  et du livre  et de conclure :  Moi oui, jembrasse ma femme !


En mars il a dit quelque chose et il a du s'en excuser.
Coronavirus : Jai probablement trop rassur les Franais, le mea culpa de Michel Cymes



> Mme si, dans les missions qu'il a animes et dans une interview  notre journal, le mdecin a  chaque fois rappel que  limiter la promiscuit est un moyen de monter des barrires contre ce virus , d'autres de ses propos lui ont t beaucoup reprochs depuis dimanche notamment sur les rseaux sociaux. Ainsi la semaine dernire, dans l'mission  Quotidien , Michel Cymes avait expliqu que le covid-19 tait  *une forme de grippe, un peu plus cogne que la grippe, mais a reste une maladie virale comme on en a tous les ans* .


Rtrospectivement c'est vrai qu'il y a des points commun entre le SARS-CoV-2 et la grippe ou la gastro-entrite.
Bon au moins avec le port du masque obligatoire partout, tu n'as plus  l'enlever et le remettre, tu le portes en permanence et tu le changes toutes les 3h, c'est plus simple.




> Par contre j'ai du mal  comprendre qu'on critique des mesures de prcautions simples comme la distanciation quand c'est possible, le port du masque et le lavage des mains.


Puisque les gens ont le droit de s'entasser dans les mtros, ils devraient avoir le droit d'aller dans les bars, les boites de nuits, les festivals.
Les restaurants ont le droit d'ouvrir mais pas les bars, a n'a aucun putain de sens.

Petit  petit les grandes villes passent en alerte maximale.
Actuellement c'est plus cool de vivre dans une petite ville, parce que les salles de sport sont ouvertes.  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> Mme le mdecin officiel reconnait que a ne sert  rien de porter un masque dehors quand il n'y a pas foule :
> Michel Cyms explique ne pas porter de masque dans la rue,  sauf si elle est bonde


Mais oui : Michel Cyms est "le mdecin officiel". Et Cyril Hanouna c'est le prsident de l'Assemble Nationale...

----------


## Invit

> tout comme ceux qui critiquent Raoult simplement parce que c'est Raoult


J'ai plutt l'impression que ceux qui critiquent Raoult ont des raisons trs srieuses de le faire et que ce sont, au contraire, ses fans qui ont une foi aveugle.

Srieusement, regardez la dernire vido dans les messages prcdents : le gars monologue pendant 30 minutes alors que la journaliste arrive  peine  placer 5 phrases. Et  30:15 elle trouve le moyen de citer un extrait de son bouquin "tout ce que je sais, c'est ce que je ne sais pas", qui rsumerait "sa philosophie". Mais WTF ! Il nous fait du Socrate de bistrot 2000 ans plus tard et il faut encore que les journalistes lui cirent les pompes avec...  ::marteau::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai plutt l'impression que ceux qui critiquent Raoult ont des raisons trs srieuses de le faire ...
> Srieusement, regardez la dernire vido dans les messages prcdents : le gars monologue pendant 30 minutes alors que la journaliste arrive  peine  placer 5 phrases.


1/ La vido commence par une question de la journaliste.
2/ A 1'40" la journaliste lui pose une seconde question sur la dangerosit de la nouvelle variante du virus.
3/ A 2'47" elle lui demande de confirmer que la nouvelle variante du virus est plus dangereuse que celle de cet t.
4/ A 3'03" elle pose une question sur la transmission du virus et il insiste sur le lavage des mains.
5/ A 5'00" elle pose une question sur les rgles sanitaires prises par le gouvernement.
6/ A 8'00" elle pose une question sur la contagiosit dans les restaurants.
7/ A 10'30" elle pose une question sur les lits de ranimation.
...

La journaliste est intervenue 7 fois en 11 minutes, je m'arrte l, l'interview dure plus de 33 minutes. Et tu nous dit que le gars fait un monologue durant 30 minutes et que la journaliste arrive  peine  placer 5 phrases durant tout l'interview. Voil le niveau de crdibilit des anti Raoult primaires, tu es tellement influenc par la propagande que tu ne sais mme plus compter et en plus tu utilises cet argument bidon comme preuve du srieux de tes critiques. Cela nous dmontre au contraire que tu es incapable de faire preuve d'un minimum d'objectivit sur ce sujet.

----------


## Sodium

Ca ne veut rien dire "anti-Raoult primaire". Raoult a racont de la merde, tent d'escroquer le monde, il n'y a plus de doutes sur le sujet, a devrait tre un non sujet. Mais quelque soit le sujet, aussi idiot soit-il, il reste toujours des gens pour le dfendre, et curieusement ce sont souvent les mmes. Ca rappelle la thorie de la terre plate tient.

Je dirais mme plus que voir le nombre de soutiens, le nombre de down-votes que se prennent les gens raisonnables ici, a fait franchement de la peine. Les informaticiens sont censs avoir un niveau d'ducation plus lev que la moyenne, et tombent pourtant dans des panneaux gros comme le mont Everest. Il faut croire que l'ducation et l'esprit critique sont deux choses totalement diffrentes et quelques fois antinomiques ...

----------


## CinePhil

Interview Sud Radio du profeseur Toussaint qui explique le grand n'importe quoi des chiffres annoncs par les merdias.

Exraits :



> Le Pr Toussaint interview le 11 octobre sur Sud Radio : les milliers de tests positifs ne sont pas des malades, le virus est 50  100 fois moins ltal qu'au printemps, il n'y a pas de seconde vague mais une immunit collective qui grandit, les modles de prvisions sont faux depuis le dbut...
> * Que veut dire tre test positif ?
> "On est test lorsque l'on est positif  la prsence d'un fragment d'ARN viral. C'est--dire, mme pas au virus. Et on mlange au milieu de tout cela, des sujets qui sont guris, des sujets qui sont non contagieux, des sujets qui sont asymptomatiques, des sujets qui sont peu symptomatiques, des sujets malades et des sujets svres. Et on ne sait plus faire le tri au milieu de tout cela, sans compter mme les faux ngatifs qui oublient de dpister, ou les faux positifs qui, par excs, vont trouver des gens qui n'auraient jamais rencontr le virus. Sur l'ensemble de ces points, on n'arrive plus maintenant  trouver le lien qui nous ramne  la maladie, qui est la certitude de cas svre qu'il faut voir sur les formes svres et sur les dcs."
> "27 000 nouveaux cas ne veut pas dire 27 000 nouveaux malades, loin de l."
> * Le virus est 50  100 fois moins ltal qu'au printemps.
> "On va avoir par cet effet, finalement, un changement qui nous a fait passer du dcompte de la mortalit quotidienne  celui de ces tests positifs. Si nous avions la mme ltalit que celle que nous avions eu au mois de mars, c'est--dire le rapport du nombre de dcs sur le nombre de positifs, qui tait de 10  20% selon les jours, il aurait d y avoir hier 5 400 dcs en France, nous en avons connu 54. Cet tat de fait nous dmontre une maladie qui est 50  100 fois moins ltale."
> * Les modles de prvisions ont faux depuis le dbut.
> "La courbe de tests positifs est en augmentation mais pas la courbe de mortalit dans la mme proportion. Elle est 40 fois moins importante en ce moment. Les modles et les algorithmes qui ont t employs pour annoncer 500 000 dcs en France, 100 000 dcs en Sude, montrent qu'ils n'ont pas les hypothses fondes pour pouvoir clairer la ralit.
> Il faut observer le rel et s'y conformer, pendant tout l't il n'y a pas eu de seconde vague  chaque fois qu'elle a t annonce. Et donc les critres, qui taient les critres algorithmiques et mathmatiques n'taient pas les bons."
> ...

----------


## Sodium

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-F...7ois_Toussaint

_Jean-Franois Toussaint est signataire d'un article dans le Parisien du 10 septembre 2020 cosign par 35 scientifiques et universitaires intitul : "Covid 19 : nous ne voulons plus tre gouverns par la peur", critiquant la communication du gouvernement sur le Covid 19 juge anxiogne, et dnonant notamment le recours au confinement gnral et le port du masque obligatoire dans la rue. Une tribune sur le mme thme sera publie dans Marianne le 8 octobre, avec l encore Toussaint en cosignataire9.

En rponse, plusieurs analyses critiques de ces positions dite "rassuristes" apparaissent dans la presse (Libration10, L'Express11,12), avec notamment un article en ligne intitul "Toubiana, Mucchielli, Toussaint... Enqute sur les marchands d'espoir du Covid"12. Dans l'dition papier de L'Express date du 8 au 14 octobre, un article intitul "Face  l'pidmie, arrtons les erreurs !" revient plus spcifiquement sur les affirmations de Toussaint, avec notamment une intervention du Pr Caumes, infectiologue  la Piti-Salptrire, qui explique que c'est au contraire grce aux mesures de prvention prises que la situation en France tait,  ce moment, encore sous contrle._

----------


## Invit

> ...
> La journaliste est intervenue 7 fois en 11 minutes, je m'arrte l, l'interview dure plus de 33 minutes. Et tu nous dit que le gars fait un monologue durant 30 minutes et que la journaliste arrive  peine  placer 5 phrases durant tout l'interview. Voil le niveau de crdibilit des anti Raoult primaires, tu es tellement influenc par la propagande que tu ne sais mme plus compter et en plus tu utilises cet argument bidon comme preuve du srieux de tes critiques. Cela nous dmontre au contraire que tu es incapable de faire preuve d'un minimum d'objectivit sur ce sujet.


Au temps pour moi, je ne savais qu'on avait affaire  l'quipe premier degr. En re-regardant rapidement, j'ai compt 13 questions, soit environ 2'30 par question. Les interventions de la journaliste sont courtes et il n'y a quasiment pas de contradiction. A chaque fois il donne ses observations et son avis, sans comparer aux travaux des autres chercheurs (ce qui est pourtant la norme) . Donc dsol mais oui, pour moi c'est du monologue.

----------


## Sodium

Bon aprs c'est CNews, chane d'extrme droite et refuge d'Eric Zemmour, fallait pas trop en attendre non plus  ::roll::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Au temps pour moi, je ne savais qu'on avait affaire  l'quipe premier degr. En re-regardant rapidement, j'ai compt 13 questions, soit environ 2'30 par question. Les interventions de la journaliste sont courtes et il n'y a quasiment pas de contradiction.


Et en quoi la journaliste serait-elle comptente pour le contredire quand il dcrit ce qu'il observe dans son service ? Pour le reste il dit qu'il ne fera aucune critique sur les mesures prises par le gouvernement puisqu'elles sont multifactorielles (politiques) et que cela dpasse ses comptences de biologiste.

Comme disait *CinePhil* (que je ne plussoie pas dans tous ses posts, loin s'en faut) c'est une interview pose et sans polmique, c'est cela qui te dranges ? Finalement il te dranges quoi qu'il dise, tu es conditionn pour tre allergique et cela se vrifie dans ta persistance  vouloir le critiquer dans cette vido o prcisment il ne fait aucune polmique.

----------


## CinePhil

Une autre interview similaire o il remet Morandini et les merdias  leur petite place (pas coute jusqu' la fin parce qu'il semble dire  peu prs la mme chose qu' Laurence Ferrari) :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ca ne veut rien dire "anti-Raoult primaire". Raoult a racont de la merde, tent d'escroquer le monde, il n'y a plus de doutes sur le sujet, a devrait tre un non sujet. Mais quelque soit le sujet, aussi idiot soit-il, il reste toujours des gens pour le dfendre, et curieusement ce sont souvent les mmes. Ca rappelle la thorie de la terre plate tient.
> 
> Je dirais mme plus que voir le nombre de soutiens, le nombre de down-votes que se prennent les gens raisonnables ici, a fait franchement de la peine. Les informaticiens sont censs avoir un niveau d'ducation plus lev que la moyenne, et tombent pourtant dans des panneaux gros comme le mont Everest. Il faut croire que l'ducation et l'esprit critique sont deux choses totalement diffrentes et quelques fois antinomiques ...


Tu as raison de faire la distinction entre le niveau d'ducation et l'esprit critique car ce sont en effet des qualits totalement dissocies l'une de l'autre. L'ducation se rsume parfois  du formatage et dans ce cas c'est tout l'oppos de l'esprit critique qui se dveloppe par un questionnement continu, rsum par la mthode "Qui, quoi, o, quand, comment, pourquoi". On se base sur du factuel, c'est  dire que des affirmations comme "il a racont de la merde" ou encore "il a tent d'escroquer le monde", sans argumenter plus en dtail, sont perues comme de la daube sans aucun intrt.

Je ne dis pas que Raoult n'a jamais t critiquable, je dis que bon nombre de ses contradicteurs le sont tout autant et parfois plus. A savoir que l'esprit critique s'exerce sans affect, il ne s'agit pas d'attaquer ou de dfendre telle ou telle personne, mais de juger de la qualit des arguments qu'elle avance et de faire de mme pour ses contradicteurs. C'est l'exact oppos de tes propos aussi vulgaires que sommaires. 

Etre raisonnable ce n'est pas ncessairement hurler avec les loups. Tu confonds "gens raisonnables" et conformisme bedonnant, c'est souvent plus confortable mais dans ce cas il ne faut pas parler d'esprit critique.

----------


## Ryu2000

America ! Fuck Yeah !
Je me sens si puissant : comment Trump se sert du Covid-19 pour faire campagne



> Ils disent que je suis immunis, je ne sais pas pour combien de temps, a-t-il ajout. [] *Je pourrais marcher dans la foule et aller embrasser tout le monde.* J'embrasserais les gars et les jolies filles. Je vous ferais un bon gros bisou , s'est-il encore amus face  des supporters conquis - et pour la plupart sans masque.
> 
> La veille, le New York Times avait rvl que le milliardaire tait all jusqu' caresser l'ide de sortir de l'hpital Walter Reed de Washington, o il avait t intern trois jours, en arborant un t-shirt Superman sous sa chemise, qu'il aurait prestement dchire face  une foule en dlire. Le chef d'Etat, selon le journal new-yorkais, aurait renonc au dernier moment.


a va pour le moment on dirait qu'il se porte bien (l'autre joue on le voyait avoir des difficults  respirer).
Apparemment il ne devrait pas mourir  cause du SARS-CoV-2.

La "danse de papi" de Donald Trump en campagne devient virale



> Seul bmol, le dhanch du chef dtat a t aussitt baptis grandad dance. Traduisez, la danse du grand-pre Ce qui n'a pas empch le candidat  sa rlection d'assurer le show. Il sagissait du premier rassemblement politique auquel le prsident amricain participait depuis lannonce de sa contamination au coronavirus, rendue publique dix jours plus tt. *Ces derniers jours, Donald Trump aurait cependant t test ngatif  la maladie, et ce,  plusieurs reprises.* Le prsident amricain pourra donc continuer  divertir les foules, et ce, jusqu la date finale de llection prsidentielle le 3 novembre.


=====
Edit :
Covid-19 : lessai du vaccin de Johnson & Johnson interrompu car un participant est malade



> Une tude doit dterminer si le vaccin est en cause et si lessai peut reprendre ou doit tre arrt.


LE LABORATOIRE ELI LILLY SUSPEND L'ESSAI CLINIQUE D'UN TRAITEMENT EXPRIMENTAL CONTRE LE COVID-19



> L'essai clinique d'un traitement exprimental contre le Covid-19 a t suspendu pour des raisons de scurit non dtailles.
> (...)
> *Le traitement est similaire  ce que Donald Trump a reu peu aprs l'apparition de ses symptmes de Covid-19: ce sont des anticorps de synthse injects en intraveineuse*, et qui sont fabriqus spcifiquement pour neutraliser le coronavirus responsable de la maladie, remplaant de facto le systme immunitaire.

----------


## Sodium

> "Qui, quoi, o, quand, comment, pourquoi". On se base sur du factuel, c'est  dire que des affirmations comme "il a racont de la merde" ou encore "il a tent d'escroquer le monde", sans argumenter plus en dtail, sont perues comme de la daube sans aucun intrt.


J'ai expliqu en long et en large et post une vido de deux heures qui explique l'affaire en dtail. Je ne peux pas passer ma vie  rpter les mmes arguments  des complotistes bas du front.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai expliqu en long et en large et post une vido de deux heures qui explique l'affaire en dtail. Je ne peux pas passer ma vie  rpter les mmes arguments  des complotistes bas du front.


Non mais l tu les insultes, donc tu as perdu. (que eux t'insultent copieusement depuis des semaines n'a rien  voir, videmment)

----------


## CinePhil

Je suis remont jusqu' la page 15 et je n'ai pas trouv trace de la fameuse vido de deux heures.

Son altesse srnissime Sodium consentirait-elle  redonner le lien ?

----------


## Sodium



----------


## Invit

> c'est une interview pose et sans polmique


Encore heureux : il enchaine les monologues  partir de quelques questions complaisantes o on lui demande son avis sans lui opposer la moindre contradiction. Il ne manquerait plus qu'il arrive  s'auto-nerver avec lui-mme...




> Et en quoi la journaliste serait-elle comptente pour le contredire quand il dcrit ce qu'il observe dans son service ?


Oh bah oui alors, comment cela se pourrait-il bien donc ? Demandons  wikipedia, par hasard : "Le journalisme est l'activit qui consiste  recueillir, vrifier et ventuellement commenter des faits pour les porter  l'attention du public dans les mdias en respectant une mme dontologie du journalisme." https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journalisme

Gober ce que raconte un seul "scientifique" alors que beaucoup d'autres ont des avis trs diffrents, c'est "recueillir, vrifier et ventuellement commenter des faits" ?




> Finalement il te dranges quoi qu'il dise, tu es conditionn pour tre allergique et cela se vrifie dans ta persistance  vouloir le critiquer dans cette vido o prcisment il ne fait aucune polmique


C'est une blague ? Ce sont les gens qui l'coutent encore qui sont conditionns, aprs toutes les conneries qu'il a racont... Son "expertise mondialement reconnue", c'est du foutage de gueule : son IHU a perdu ses labels CNRS et INSERM en 2017  cause de la mauvaise qualit de ses publications (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IHU_M%...3%A0_l&#39;IHU). 

D'ailleurs, dans l'interview il nous ressort encore ses "3500 publications scientifiques". Srieux ? Ca fait dans les 100 publications par an...  ::marteau::  Toute personne qui a dj particip  un article scientifique sait que c'est juste impossible. Ca veut juste dire que soit la plupart de ses publis n'ont aucun intrt, soit qu'il met son nom sur toutes les publis qui passent  sa porte et c'est interdit chez tous les diteurs srieux. Et le gars s'en vante, comme a, oklm...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ...Gober ce que raconte un seul "scientifique" alors que beaucoup d'autres ont des avis trs diffrents, c'est "recueillir, vrifier et ventuellement commenter des faits" ?


Tu parles de quoi exactement ? J'ai dit  plusieurs reprises que je ne voyais pas ce qu'on peut lui reprocher dans  cette vido. Quelles sont exactement ses affirmations qui sont contre dites par d'autres scientifiques, et  quelle occasion la journaliste devait-elle lui apporter une contradiction ? Pourquoi parler dans le vide sans prciser tes propos ?

----------


## Sodium

> D'ailleurs, dans l'interview il nous ressort encore ses "3500 publications scientifiques". Srieux ? Ca fait dans les 100 publications par an...  Toute personne qui a dj particip  un article scientifique sait que c'est juste impossible. Ca veut juste dire que soit la plupart de ses publis n'ont aucun intrt, soit qu'il met son nom sur toutes les publis qui passent  sa porte et c'est interdit chez tous les diteurs srieux. Et le gars s'en vante, comme a, oklm...


Non ce n'est pas impossible, juste malhonnte. Un responsable d'un service qui fait de la recherche peut exiger d'tre cit comme signataire de tout document qui passe entre ses mains pour validation, c'est a priori ce qu'il s'est pass.

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...rriere_1800096

----------


## CinePhil

Professeur Toussaint : 



> Macron dtruit mthodiquement la socit et l'avenir de la jeunesse

----------


## Invit

> Un responsable d'un service qui fait de la recherche peut exiger d'tre cit comme signataire de tout document qui passe entre ses mains pour validation, c'est a priori ce qu'il s'est pass.


Non. Il peut exiger ce qu'il veut dans son service mais ce n'est pas tolr par les diteurs srieux. Dans les revues srieuses, quand tu soumets ton papier, tu dois explicitement valider que tous les auteurs ont contribu au travail de faon quitable. Certaines revues coupent la poire en 2 et permettent de mettre tous les auteurs que tu veux et d'ajouter un astrisque sur ceux qui ont vraiment fait le boulot.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai expliqu en long et en large et post une vido de deux heures qui explique l'affaire en dtail. Je ne peux pas passer ma vie  rpter les mmes arguments  des complotistes bas du front.


J'ai regard en dtail ta premire vido de la tronche en biais.  L'histoire commence avec deux apprentis chercheurs qui s'ennuyaient durant le confinement (35'15") et qui ont dcid de faire des statistiques puisque c'tait leur spcialit. Je dis "apprenti" car le plus vieux a 34 ans, a donne une ide du recul qu'ils ont sur les outils qu'ils utilisent. Enfin bref, ils ont suivi le protocole et n'ont retenu que les tudes compatibles avec une mta analyse (pas de biais etc.). Rien  dire sur le plan mthodologique au niveau des statistiques, mais encore faut-il savoir ce que l'on mesure. 

S'agissant de l'efficacit d'un traitement thrapeutique, n'importe quel mdecin nous dira que la posologie du mdicament joue un rle primordial, de mme que le moment o dbute sa prescription par rapport  l'avancement de la maladie. Si donc je veux faire une mta analyse sur l'efficacit d'un protocole de soin je dois absolument respecter ces critres. Et c'est ce qu'ils n'ont pas fait puisque leur critre de slection tait de trouver des tudes compatibles avec leur outil statistique mais sans se proccuper du protocole de soin. Toutes les tudes utilisant de la chloroquine ont t amalgames pour peu qu'elles ne prsentaient pas de biais statistique. 

D'ailleurs quand on leur reproche de ne pas avoir tudi le protocole Raoult, ils rpondent  1h15'  : "Notre mta analyse ne prtend pas rpondre  l'efficacit du protocole Raoult, c'est pas cela notre question de recherche". Et pourtant  51'08" on entend dire "Selon votre tude, la chloroquine ne gurit pas du covid 19, et lorsqu'on utilise le protocole Raoultien on tue plus de gens". Trop fort ces statisticiens, ils arrivent  rpondre sur des sujets qu'ils n'tudient pas. 

Quant au pseudo ztticien qui se prend pour un gourou, on l'entend dire  30'00" avoir gober tout cru l'tude de Lancet puisqu'elle correspondait  ce qu'il attendait, et en mme temps critiquer Raoult  1h19'40" en disant : "cela me choque parce que le fond de notre travail en zttique c'est de ne pas se laisser abuser par nos propres convictions".

Tout au plus on pourrait dire que cette tude apporte un doute sur l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine, mais elle ne dmontre rien dans l'absolu. En tous cas ce n'est pas sur cette base que l'on peut dire que "Raoult a racont de la merde et tent d'escroquer le monde". Pour l'affirmer il aurait fallu faire une mta analyse sur des tudes qui respectent son protocole.

Voil pourquoi j'ai mis -1 sur ta vido car elle ne peut pas justifier tes insultes/accusations. Je n'ai rien de particulier  redire sur les auteurs de l'tude, je ne doute pas de leur bonne volont (contrairement au guignol qui dirige l'interview), d'ailleurs l'un d'entre eux rpond que si Raoult s'nerve parfois c'est peut tre qu'il est de bonne foi mais qu'on arrte pas de l'attaquer. Mais bon ce n'est pas parce que l'on respecte scrupuleusement un protocole statistique que l'on doit ngliger tout le reste,  savoir prendre soin de comparer ce qui est comparable, sinon pris dans n'importe quelle condition et  n'importe quelle dose le paractamol peut aussi tre considr comme un redoutable tueur.  

Quant  la seconde vido, a peut peut-tre amuser des enfants, dis-moi si j'ai rat des passages intressants car j'ai failli m'endormir tellement c'tait passionnant. Psychologie sociale et cognitive, croyance, influence, etc., oui et alors ? Rien de nouveau sous le soleil. Quelles sont mes erreurs cognitives dans ce que le viens de dire prcdemment, o sont mes croyances et mon complotisme ? Et comment qualifier ceux qui pensent que la messe est dite parce que le seul mot "mta analyse" est prononc ?  

Encore une fois je ne prend pas position pour ou contre Raoult, ni sur l'efficacit de son traitement, je dis que les ractions sont disproportionnes, dmesures. Certes Raoult a parfois tenu des propos excessifs, mais ce n'est pas en faisant pire que l'on gagne en crdibilit surtout quand on a aucune comptence dans son domaine.

Aprs sur le fond, prendre ces vidos de la tronche en biais comme rfrence, c'est pas srieux, faudrait largir votre horizon, allumer la lumire car on nage en plein dans l'obscurantisme. Je n'ai pas le temps de dtailler ici, mais sur le principe, un gus qui se prtend ztticien, ouvert au doute et qui finalement fait des vidos  charge, est soit un imposteur, soit un abruti qui veut pter plus haut que son cul.

----------


## Sodium

> J'ai regard en dtail ta premire vido de la tronche en biais.  L'histoire commence avec deux apprentis chercheurs qui s'ennuyaient durant le confinement (35'15") et qui ont dcid de faire des statistiques puisque c'tait leur spcialit. Je dis "apprenti" car le plus vieux a 34 ans, a donne une ide du recul qu'ils ont sur les outils qu'ils utilisent. Enfin bref, ils ont suivi le protocole et n'ont retenu que les tudes compatibles avec une mta analyse (pas de biais etc.). Rien  dire sur le plan mthodologique au niveau des statistiques, mais encore faut-il savoir ce que l'on mesure.


Faux argument.




> S'agissant de l'efficacit d'un traitement thrapeutique, n'importe quel mdecin nous dira que la posologie du mdicament joue un rle primordial, de mme que le moment o dbute sa prescription par rapport  l'avancement de la maladie. Si donc je veux faire une mta analyse sur l'efficacit d'un protocole de soin je dois absolument respecter ces critres. Et c'est ce qu'ils n'ont pas fait puisque leur critre de slection tait de trouver des tudes compatibles avec leur outil statistique mais sans se proccuper du protocole de soin. Toutes les tudes utilisant de la chloroquine ont t amalgames pour peu qu'elles ne prsentaient pas de biais statistique.


Les protocoles de recherche sont l pour de bonnes raisons, pour carter les biais. Les tudes ne respectant pas les protocoles font perdre du temps puisqu'elles posent plus de question qu'elles n'apportent de rponses. De plus, ils prcisent que ces tudes sont en annexe et n'ont pas d'incidence sur les statistiques lorsqu'elles sont intgres.




> Quant au pseudo ztticien qui se prend pour un gourou, on l'entend dire  30'00" avoir gober tout cru l'tude de Lancet puisqu'elle correspondait  ce qu'il attendait, et en mme temps critiquer Raoult  1h19'40" en disant : "cela me choque parce que le fond de notre travail en zttique c'est de ne pas se laisser abuser par nos propres convictions".


La mthode scientifique peut mener  des erreurs comme toute mthode, il arrive que de mauvaises tudes passent entre les mailles du filet. Cela reste la meilleure mthode que nous ayons et c'est de plus elle qui permet de relever ces problmes. Les auteurs se sont rtracts de l'tude justement parce qu'ils ont voulu la respecter.




> Tout au plus on pourrait dire que cette tude apporte un doute sur l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine, mais elle ne dmontre rien dans l'absolu. En tous cas ce n'est pas sur cette base que l'on peut dire que "Raoult a racont de la merde et tent d'escroquer le monde". Pour l'affirmer il aurait fallu faire une mta analyse sur des tudes qui respectent son protocole.


De nombreux lments permettent de douter srieusement du srieux du bonhomme. Son statut d'expert auto-proclam avec ses 3500 publications qu'il met  son compte alors qu'il est strictement impossibles qu'elles soient toutes de sa main. La chloroquine, il la prsente comme remde  tous les maux depuis des annes ou des annes. Au dbut de l'pidmie, il s'exprimait pour dire que le virus allait disparatre de lui-mme et ne causerait pas de crise sanitaires.

Voil pourquoi j'ai mis -1 sur ta vido car elle ne peut pas justifier tes insultes/accusations. Je n'ai rien de particulier  redire sur les auteurs de l'tude, je ne doute pas de leur bonne volont (contrairement au guignol qui dirige l'interview), d'ailleurs l'un d'entre eux rpond que si Raoult s'nerve parfois c'est peut tre qu'il est de bonne foi mais qu'on arrte pas de l'attaquer. Mais bon ce n'est pas parce que l'on respecte scrupuleusement un protocole statistique que l'on doit ngliger tout le reste,  savoir prendre soin de comparer ce qui est comparable, sinon pris dans n'importe quelle condition et  n'importe quelle dose le paractamol peut aussi tre considr comme un redoutable tueur.  




> Encore une fois je ne prend pas position pour ou contre Raoult, ni sur l'efficacit de son traitement, je dis que les ractions sont disproportionnes, dmesures. Certes Raoult a parfois tenu des propos excessifs, mais ce n'est pas en faisant pire que l'on gagne en crdibilit surtout quand on a aucune comptence dans son domaine.


Thomas Durand (Acermandax) est docteur en biologie, donc si, il a effectivement quelques comptences pour s'exprimer sur le sujet. Auteur galement de plusieurs ouvrages salus par la critique, publi dans Science & Pseudoscience. Il est galement patant de voir  quel point il est capable de mettre en difficult les promoteurs de pseudo-sciences en contrant leurs arguments pseudo-techniques de manire prcise, preuve qu'il bosse rellement ses sujets avant de s'exprimer dessus.




> Je n'ai pas le temps de dtailler ici, mais sur le principe, un gus qui se prtend ztticien, ouvert au doute et qui finalement fait des vidos  charge, est soit un imposteur, soit un abruti qui veut pter plus haut que son cul.


Le doute n'est pas tre neutre, surtout pas d'ailleurs. En science ce sont les faits qui priment, pas la neutralit.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai regard en dtail ta premire vido de la tronche en biais.  L'histoire commence avec deux apprentis chercheurs qui s'ennuyaient durant le confinement (35'15") et qui ont dcid de faire des statistiques puisque c'tait leur spcialit. Je dis "apprenti" car le plus vieux a 34 ans, a donne une ide du recul qu'ils ont sur les outils qu'ils utilisent.


"en dtails", "deux apprentis chercheurs".... Argument d'autorit. L'un est doctorant et a dj travaill comme ingnieur en sant publique pendant des annes. L'autre est enseignant-chercheur dans le suprieur depuis des annes. Et il y a galement 4 autres auteurs sur l'article. Et l'article a t publi dans une revue avec comit de lecture. Pas besoin de lire le reste de ton commentaire pour savoir que c'est de la merde en barre et que tu n'as aucune connaissance sur la recherche scientifique.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Faux argument.


Qu'est-ce qui est faux ?




> Les protocoles de recherche sont l pour de bonnes raisons, pour carter les biais. Les tudes ne respectant pas les protocoles font perdre du temps puisqu'elles posent plus de question qu'elles n'apportent de rponses. De plus, ils prcisent que ces tudes sont en annexe et n'ont pas d'incidence sur les statistiques lorsqu'elles sont intgres.


Ce n'est pas le sujet. Le fait est que si l'on analyse des tudes qui incluent une molcule quelque soit le protocole thrapeutique utilis on ne peut pas juger de l'efficacit d'un protocole spcifique  partir de cette mme analyse. Ils le disent eux mmes que leur mta analyse ne prtend pas rpondre  l'efficacit du protocole Raoult, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ?




> La mthode scientifique peut mener  des erreurs comme toute mthode, il arrive que de mauvaises tudes passent entre les mailles du filet. Cela reste la meilleure mthode que nous ayons et c'est de plus elle qui permet de relever ces problmes. Les auteurs se sont rtracts de l'tude justement parce qu'ils ont voulu la respecter.


Ta rponse n'a strictement rien  voir avec ce que j'ai dit. Hors sujet. Je parlais d'Acermandax qui a gob l'tude de Lancet parce qu'elle correspondait  ce qu'il attendait, alors qu'il reproche  Raoult de se laisser abuser par ses propres convictions. Comme on dit, charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme.




> De nombreux lments permettent de douter srieusement du srieux du bonhomme. Son statut d'expert auto-proclam avec ses 3500 publications qu'il met  son compte alors qu'il est strictement impossibles qu'elles soient toutes de sa main. La chloroquine, il la prsente comme remde  tous les maux depuis des annes ou des annes. Au dbut de l'pidmie, il s'exprimait pour dire que le virus allait disparatre de lui-mme et ne causerait pas de crise sanitaires.


Encore hors sujet. Je n'ai jamais dfendu le bonhomme ni jamais attaqu non plus. On ne juge pas d'un rsultat thrapeutique sur la rputation d'un homme, cela n'a aucun sens. On refait la mme exprience et on compare les rsultats, le reste c'est du bullshit, de la spculation. Et tu prtends parler de rigueur scientifique ?




> Thomas Durand (Acermandax) est docteur en biologie, donc si, il a effectivement quelques comptences pour s'exprimer sur le sujet. Auteur galement de plusieurs ouvrages salus par la critique, publi dans Science & Pseudoscience. Il est galement patant de voir  quel point il est capable de mettre en difficult les promoteurs de pseudo-sciences en contrant leurs arguments pseudo-techniques de manire prcise, preuve qu'il bosse rellement ses sujets avant de s'exprimer dessus.


Mais je me fout de son diplme, tout comme je me fout de ceux de Raoult et des diplmes de quiconque. Et j'encourage tout le monde  faire de mme. Il faut juger sur les arguments qui sont avancs, rien de plus, sinon tu vas te faire mener par le bout du nez et pas toujours au bon endroit. 

Pour le reste mettre en difficult des promoteurs de pseudo-science n'est pas un exploit, et cela ne prjuge en rien de son honntet intellectuelle. La pseudo science c'est dire que le protocole Raoult tue plus de gens  partir d'une analyse qui dit n'avoir pas tudi le protocole Raoult.

----------


## Ryu2000

Voici un genre d'article qu'on ne voit pas souvent, en gros c'est un mdecin qui le vaccin contre la grippe qui est bricol chaque anne, n'est pas toujours extrmement efficace :
Je suis mdecin, jai 74 ans et je ne me vaccinerai pas contre la grippe cette anne !



> Ainsi, les estimations de lefficacit du vaccin rsultent le plus souvent de calculs mathmatiques dont les rsultats varient considrablement en fonction des hypothses choisies et, pour cette raison sont loin dtre fiables malgr leur mthodologie scientifique. Lefficacit du vaccin pour prvenir la grippe menant  des consultations ambulatoires, et dont le diagnostic a t confirm par des tests diagnostiques damplification dacides nucliques se situe gnralement entre 40% et 60% et parfois bien au-dessous *comme durant lhiver 2014-2015 o elle natteignait pas 10%* ou en 2017-2018 o elle ne dpassait pas les 23% chez les personnes de plus de 65 ans.
> (...)
> Les statistiques officielles de lagence de sant publique  Sant France  confirment que le vaccin ne protge pas contre les formes graves ou mortelles de grippe. Ainsi, dans le Bulletin hebdomadaire du 17/01/2018, il est spcifi  depuis le 1er novembre 2017, 1 137 cas graves de grippe ont t signals. 58% des cas pour lesquels le statut vaccinal tait renseign ntaient pas vaccins  ce qui tait pratiquement le mme chiffre que celui de la population gnrale. *Or si le vaccin avait eu la moindre efficacit, les non vaccins auraient d tre proportionnellement plus nombreux  souffrir de formes graves.*
> 
> *Aux Etats-Unis, depuis 1980, la mortalit lie  la grippe na pas notablement diminu, alors que la couverture vaccinale des personnes ges a augment considrablement passant de 15%  65 %.*


Allez vous faire vacciner quand mme, peut-tre que vous aurez de la chance, on ne sait pas, il est possible que le vaccin contre la grippe 2020/2021 soit efficace.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Il faut juger sur les arguments qui sont avancs, rien de plus, sinon tu vas te faire mener par le bout du nez et pas toujours au bon endroit. (.../...)


J'en ai rien  branler des arguments. Une argument, en soi, a ne vaut rien, si il n'est pas soutenu par des faits. En revanche, je mesure que remplacer la chloroquine par la dexomthasone a massivement diminu la mortalit du bouzin (et il y a de la littrature  ce sujet, en masse).

Au dbut, on avait la chloroquine. On a essay. On a mieux de nos jours. Point. Ca, ce sont des faits _vrifiables_. Il ne s'agit pas d'tre anti-Raoult. Il s'agit de constater que ses doctrines sont obsoltes. Et qu'il n'a pas adapt son discours  la nouvelle donne.

----------


## Sodium

> Qu'est-ce qui est faux ?


Que dmolir des chercheurs parce qu'ils sont jeunes soit pertinent.




> Ce n'est pas le sujet. Le fait est que si l'on analyse des tudes qui incluent une molcule quelque soit le protocole thrapeutique utilis on ne peut pas juger de l'efficacit d'un protocole spcifique  partir de cette mme analyse. Ils le disent eux mmes que leur mta analyse ne prtend pas rpondre  l'efficacit du protocole Raoult, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ?


Le protocole de Raoult c'est de donner la substance aux patients qui l'arrangent (jeunes, en bonne sant...) et carter ensuite ceux dont l'tat s'aggrave. Ca prouve juste que les patients en bonne sant. Par ailleurs, le protocole de Raoult c'est la mthode yolo, on sait que a ne marche pas, c'est justement pour a qu'on a mis une mthode bien prcise en place. Il n'est donc pas pertinent de le r-analyser, on a environ un demi-sicle d'exprience sur le sujet.




> Ta rponse n'a strictement rien  voir avec ce que j'ai dit. Hors sujet. Je parlais d'Acermandax qui a gob l'tude de Lancet parce qu'elle correspondait  ce qu'il attendait, alors qu'il reproche  Raoult de se laisser abuser par ses propres convictions. Comme on dit, charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme.


Et je t'ai rpondu, le systme de publications scientifique est fait pour que les vrifications se fassent avant la publication, on ne peut pas humainement toutes les reproduire avant de les prendre en compte, on est donc obligs de se fier au travail qui a abouti  leur validation.




> Encore hors sujet. Je n'ai jamais dfendu le bonhomme ni jamais attaqu non plus. On ne juge pas d'un rsultat thrapeutique sur la rputation d'un homme, cela n'a aucun sens. On refait la mme exprience et on compare, le reste c'est du bullshit, de la spculation. Et tu prtends parler de rigueur scientifique ?


C'est dommage parce que c'est justement toute la base Raoult. "J'ai 300 ans d'exprience dans le domaine, je suis un expert, j'ai publi trois millions d'tudes alors ne venez pas me faire chier avec vos protocoles !!!"

Son seul argument est sa suppose rputation.




> Mais je me fout de son diplme, tout comme je me fout de ceux de Raoult et des diplmes de quiconque. Et j'encourage tout le monde  faire de mme. Il faut juger sur les arguments qui sont avancs, rien de plus, sinon tu vas te faire mener par le bout du nez et pas toujours au bon endroit.


Le diplme dans le domaine de la science, a permet entre autre d'avoir le niveau pour tre capable de lire une tude, interprter les rsultats, les mettre en relation avec ses connaissances. Et ce justement les arguments et la mthode du bonhomme qui sont critiqus ici.




> Pour le reste mettre en difficult des promoteurs de pseudo-science n'est pas un exploit, et cela ne prjuge en rien de son honntet intellectuelle. La pseudo science c'est dire que le protocole Raoult tue plus de gens  partir d'une analyse qui dit n'avoir pas tudi le protocole Raoult.


Heu non absolument pas. Le propre des promoteurs des pseudo-sciences, c'est de sortir des supposs faits qui mettent leurs interlocuteurs en difficult car comme ce sont des faits bidons, ils n'en ont pas entendu parler et ils ne peuvent donc pas rpondre de manire pertinente sur le sujet. Thomas Durand est justement capable de faire a, pouvoir contrer a avec des faits avrs.

----------


## Gunny

> Au dbut, on avait la chloroquine. On a essay. On a mieux de nos jours. Point. Ca, ce sont des faits _vrifiables_. Il ne s'agit pas d'tre anti-Raoult. Il s'agit de constater que ses doctrines sont obsoltes. Et qu'il n'a pas adapt son discours  la nouvelle donne.


+1000 pour ce rsum en deux lignes. Srieusement, comment en est-on encore  discuter de a ? Et ce n'est pas une affaire franco-franaise, le reste du monde est arriv  exactement la mme conclusion.

----------


## fredoche

ce qui est triste quand vous parlez de Raoult et le mettez en opposition avec ces youtubeurs, doctorants, chercheurs, c'est que vous ne voyez pas que ce mec a une carrire de plusieurs dizaines d'annes et qu'il a la confiance de ses pairs dans les services et institutions qu'il dirige. Il soigne les gens et ses pairs en font tout autant.

Vous opposez des gens qui font je job, qui soignent, qui sont sur le terrain, y compris ce mdecin-ranimateur contre des vedettes youtubesques, des chercheurs qui compilent des chiffres, des diplmes et ce professeur en loccurrence en dispose de bien plus que tous ceux que vous mettez en opposition.

Moi quand je fais rparer ma voiture je vais voir un mcanicien dans un garage, pas un mec qui fait des plans de maison, ou un commentateur de auto-moto. Et l en gros derrire cette accusation d'argument d'autorit que ressasse simondecoline, c'est ce que l'on souhaite faire, expliquer que des personnes qui ne soignent jamais personne sont plus qualifies pour juger des traitements que les gens dont c'est le mtier depuis des dcennies, que la socit a form et qualifi pour cela, qui ont le titre et justement les qualifications ncessaires pour exercer la mdecine.

C'est en ce sens que la Science vous aveugle, vous croyez tre en connexion avec la ralit, mais comme la religion vous croyez en une vrit. 

Je discutais avec une amie africaine il  y a quelques jours qui me disait qu'un sentiment gnral tait qu'en Afrique on tait trs heureux d'apprendre que cela fait des annes que l'on consomme un mdicament aussi dangereux que la chloroquine ou l'hydroxychloroquine, puisque c'est un anti-paluden parmi les plus courants."Merci de nous avoir prvenus" me disait-elle

Quant  la dexomthasone  puisqu'on est cens discuter du traitement ici, alors o sont les tudes dmontrant son efficacit de manire irrfutable, ou va-t-on encore tourner en rond si je puis dire... Parce que la littrature, c'est pas a qui manque non plus pour l'hydroxychloroquine, et chacun lit ce qu'il a envie d'y lire

----------


## el_slapper

> ce qui est triste quand vous parlez de Raoult et le mettez en opposition avec ces youtubeurs, doctorants, chercheurs, c'est que vous ne voyez pas que ce mec a une carrire de plusieurs dizaines d'annes et qu'il a la confiance de ses pairs dans les services et institutions qu'il dirige. Il soigne les gens et ses pairs en font tout autant.(.../...)


Ben, sauf que ce praticien rput, il a une exprience de praticien. depuis des dcennies, i soigne des gens. Depuis des dcennies, d'autres gens font des statistiques sur ce qui marche. Ce n'est pas le mme mtier. tablir un protocole dont on a prouv statistiquement qu'il est plus efficace que les autres, ce n'est pas le mme mtier que d'appliquer ledit protocole. Aucun des deux mtiers n'est facile, d'ailleurs, j'ai vu la gueule des protocoles de soins dans notre progiciel, ce n'est pas  la porte du premier venu (les embranchements et mesures de dcisions sont en grand nombre, et ncessitent un praticien qui sait ce qu'il fait). Mais tre rput pour un des mtiers n'est pas un gage de qualit pour l'autre mtier. Je suis en train d'apprendre  mes dpens que tout bon programmeur que je puisse tre, je suis fort pitre paramtreur (un mtier fort difficile, ma foi).

Donc, encore une fois, on m'aligne des arguments, pas des faits. Les faits, c'est que lefficacit relle de la chloroquine est de l'ordre du bruit statistique, Celle de la dexomthasone est mesure  21% (et on la couple avec d'autres trucs qui font encore baisser la mortalit, en particulier les anti-coagulants). L'argument comme quoi ce sont des gens qui connaissent leur boulot n'a aucune valeur, en comparaison.

Aprs, Raoult n'a pas dit QUE des conneries, loin s'en faut. N'empche. Il a pouss  l'usage systmatique d'une prescription qui n'a pas chang grand chose au sort des patients. Il a sorti une tude qui n'tait pas exploitable en l'tat, et il s'est appuy dessus pour faire sa propagande pour son mdicament ftiche. C'tait a, le centre de ses interventions. Il a fait un sandwich, avec deux tranches de pain de vrits pour faire passer une tranche de viande frelate au milieu. Je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire de sa part, d'ailleurs. Mais c'est mal. Il y a un monde entre le petit mdecin de Dakar qui dit "j'utilise la chloroquine, a a l'air de donner des bons rsultats, mais je garde les donnes sous le coude pour les analyser plus tard" (j'avais post un lien), et le mdecin mondialement reconnu qui clame dans tous les mdias "utilisez la chloroquine! C'est le seul remde possible! J'ai une tude sur trois patients en bonne sant et dont j'ai cart tous les dcs qui le prouve!!!". Le premier s'est plant, mais il garde mon respect, parce-quil est rest prudent.

----------


## Sodium

Raoult n'a absolument plus la confiance de ses pairs non ...

----------


## Gunny

> ce qui est triste quand vous parlez de Raoult et le mettez en opposition avec ces youtubeurs, doctorants, chercheurs, c'est que vous ne voyez pas que ce mec a une carrire de plusieurs dizaines d'annes et qu'il a la confiance de ses pairs dans les services et institutions qu'il dirige. Il soigne les gens et ses pairs en font tout autant.
> 
> Vous opposez des gens qui font je job, qui soignent, qui sont sur le terrain, y compris ce mdecin-ranimateur contre des vedettes youtubesques, des chercheurs qui compilent des chiffres, des diplmes et ce professeur en loccurrence en dispose de bien plus que tous ceux que vous mettez en opposition.


Non, on le met en opposition avec littralement le reste de la communaut mdicale mondiale. Tu penses que Raoult reprsente tous les mdecins et chercheurs, et ce n'est pas le cas. Depuis le dbut il se fait critique par ceux dont c'est (aussi) le travail. Les vidos sont l pour la vulgarisation, et personnellement je n'en ai regard aucune donc je n'ai pas d'avis l dessus.
Mais pour moi toute cette histoire n'est que partiellement la faute de Raoult. Avoir de l'exprience ne garantit pas que l'on a tout le temps raison : on a tous rencontr au moins une fois un dev qui a une forte opinion sur un sujet technique alors qu'il a ostensiblement tort. La faute est partage par les mdias qui le remettent constamment sur le devant de la scne ds qu'ils le peuvent parce qu'en France les grandes gueules et les opinions tranches a fait vendre.




> Je discutais avec une amie africaine il  y a quelques jours qui me disait qu'un sentiment gnral tait qu'en Afrique on tait trs heureux d'apprendre que cela fait des annes que l'on consomme un mdicament aussi dangereux que la chloroquine ou l'hydroxychloroquine, puisque c'est un anti-paluden parmi les plus courants."Merci de nous avoir prvenus" me disait-elle


a n'a rien  voir, le mdicament n'est pas utilis pour traiter les mmes pathologies. La plupart des mdicaments sont dangereux s'ils ne sont pas utiliss dans un cadre dfini (i.e valid par la recherche).

----------


## el_slapper

> La plupart des mdicaments sont dangereux s'ils ne sont pas utiliss dans un cadre dfini (i.e valid par la recherche).


On ne peut pas assez insister l-dessus. Quand on a bourr de Gardenal mon petit, alors nouveau-n afflig par un AVC sylvanien profond, on m'a fait comprendre que 5% d'erreur dans un sens ou dans l'autre sur la dose, ou un cart de 4 heures sur les corrections de doses (c'est dgressif), et a ferait de nombreux dommages crbraux dfinitifs - en plus de l'AVC lui-mme.

D'ailleurs nombre d'tudes dzinguant la chloroquine avaient d'autres protocoles que le protocole Raoult. Argument vrai utilis par les pro-Raoult. Problme : celles qui suivaient le protocole Raoult n'avaient pas de meilleurs rsultats.....

----------


## CinePhil

Pour Micron, la libert ne semble plus faire partie de la devise franaise :
https://leblogdenathaliemp.com/2020/...-ancien-monde/

----------


## fredoche

ok vous repartez dans la caricature, donc go ...

il n'a pas le monde entier contre lui, et c'est un abus de dire a, donc de la caricature

Il n'a pas t dmis de ses fonctions, et  son poste a ne saurait trainer, et c'est ce que j'entends par pairs. Mais surtout c'est comme si d'un coup on considrait un service de pointe comme le sien comme une secte, en incluant tout le personnel, donc les nombreux professeurs et docteurs qui le composent. Un service qui fonctionne depuis des annes.


Si c'est dangereux pour cette prescription prcise, qu'est ce qui le prouve ? Puisque vous rclamez des preuves dans tous les sens, o sont les preuves. en leur absence, c'est vous qui affabulez et la dmarche scientifique dont vous vous rclamez, vous la ngligez dans le mme mouvement. 
Et donc la question de mon amie a toute sa pertinence, et on pourrait l'tendre  tous ceux qui on le lupus ou ces polyarthrites rhumatoides dont ce serait un des rares traitements.


21% trs bien, les tudes sont o ?

dzinguer n'est pas un terme scientifique, si l'tude dzingue, je serais curieux de savoir de quelle faon

Par curiosit cher el_slapper, quand on a bourr de gardenal ton enfant comme tu le dis si bien, on 'est appuy sur un traitement ayant t valid par cette evidence-based medecine, soutenue par des tudes  grande chelle, avec bien sur des groupes de contrles dans la mme situation (nouveau-n, AVC, situation critique) ou bien as-tu t oblig de faire confiance  des mdecins cliniciens, soignants,  leur savoir mdical bas sur une exprience clinique et aussi accepter l'incertitude ainsi que l'ensemble des risques associs  un barbiturique en principe rserv  de tous autres cas et  des personnes au minimum adolescentes.

je veux dire que l tu donnes l'exemple du soignant et de ses choix, des tiens aussi si toutefois tu en avais, auxquels vous opposez des compilations statistiques qui sont bien loin de la ralit clinique mdicale ou hospitalire.
Demain on interdit l'usage de ce mdicament dans le cadre que tu viens de dcrire, quels sont les consquences pour ton enfant s'il nait ?

A ton avis le mdecin qui fait ce choix  ce moment l, il s'est bas sur quoi en terme d'tudes, sur ces putains d'tudes randomises qui seraient le graal des tronches de cake qui nous expliquent comment la mdecine doit se pratiquer 

rponse honnte attendue
Et  mon avis, c'est AVC sylvien, en rapport avec l'artre du mme nom

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour Micron, la libert ne semble plus faire partie de la devise franaise :
> https://leblogdenathaliemp.com/2020/...-ancien-monde/


L'galit non plus (il soigne certains secteurs d'activit, et en plombe d'autres). Et la fraternit...euh, il faut vraiment que je creuse?

----------


## CinePhil

Voici les chiffres (au 15/10/2020) donns par l'IHU de Marseille pour l'ensemble IHU / AP-HM sur la Covid-19. Interprtez-les comme vous voulez mais quand je vois a, je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de quoi s'affoler  la date de cette publication et j'ai plutt tendance  faire confiance aux quipes marseillaises (mais je n'habite pas la rgion marseillaise).
https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/covid-19/

----------


## CinePhil

> L'galit non plus (il soigne certains secteurs d'activit, et en plombe d'autres). Et la fraternit...euh, il faut vraiment que je creuse?


Petit rappel :
Libert : Elle consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels (libert, proprit, sret et rsistance  l'oppression - cf. DDHC de 1789, art. 2) des autres.
galit : Il s'agit de l'galit "en droits" (cf. DDHC de 1789, art. 1). Et ces droits sont les "droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme" cits ci-dessus.
Fraternit : Elle ne vaut que si elle est volontaire.

<< Il mest tout  fait impossible de sparer le mot fraternit du mot volontaire. Il mest tout  fait impossible de concevoir la Fraternit lgalement force sans que la libert soit lgalement dtruite, et la Justice lgalement foule aux pieds. >>
Frdric Bastiat, La Loi (1850).

----------


## el_slapper

> Voici les chiffres (au 15/10/2020) donns par l'IHU de Marseille pour l'ensemble IHU / AP-HM sur la Covid-19. Interprtez-les comme vous voulez mais quand je vois a, je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de quoi s'affoler  la date de cette publication et j'ai plutt tendance  faire confiance aux quipes marseillaises (mais je n'habite pas la rgion marseillaise).
> https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/covid-19/


l'IHU a montr sur cette crise  quel point il tait peu fiable.

Bon.

Ca ne veut pas dire que la situation est catastrophique non plus. Au plus fort de la premire vague, on a eu 100 000 contaminations par jour (estimations par rapport aux gens aujourd'hui dtects immuniss), et des jours  1500 morts. Aujourd'hui, on en est  30 000 contaminations, et 150 morts par jour en moyenne (avec un pic  presque 300 morts le 13, mais qui ressemble  un rattrapage). Dit autrement, la situation est moins grave. en apparence - 3 fois moins de contaminations, et des contaminations 3 fois moins mortelles, au bas mot.

Mais a, c'est le court terme.

Le long terme, c'est que si on a rduit la mortalit, c'est au prix d'une pression massive sur le systme hospitalier. On craignait un effondrement brutal. Il n'a pas eu lieu, mais les dmissions se multiplient. On perd des professionnels de sant, et les pays ou on pourrait aller se servir en remplaants sont tous  sec. L'effondrement du systme de sant, c'est plus un affaissement lent mais inluctable. Et a, a va tuer plein de gens dans les annes  venir.

----------


## CinePhil

> l'IHU a montr sur cette crise  quel point il tait peu fiable.


Quelles preuves avances-tu pour tayer cette affirmation ?




> Le long terme, c'est que si on a rduit la mortalit, c'est au prix d'une pression massive sur le systme hospitalier.


Estimation au doigt mouill ! => sans valeur.

En attendant,  Marseille, la soit-disant deuxime vague est plutt une vaguelette : 71 dcs depuis le 15/06 jusqu'au 14/10 dont 17 en ra. Depuis 4 mois, il y a eu 155 malades lis  la Covid en ranimation (qui n'ont pas tous occups ces lits pendant 4 mois, bien sr !) pour une capacit de 309 lits de ranimation dans les Bouches-du-Rhne (voir mon message #330). Quelle surcharge !  ::ptdr:: 

Surtout que, comme je l'ai lu par ailleurs d'un mdecin ranimateur, le propre d'un service (de ra ou autre), est d'tre bien occup et d'avoir peu de lits vides. Alors, oui, au printemps, a a t la panique. Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas et, comme on sait dtecter plus tt et mieux soigner, la deuxime vague n'en finit pas de ne pas arriver.

Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade liberticide !

----------


## Sodium

> je veux dire que l tu donnes l'exemple du soignant et de ses choix, des tiens aussi si toutefois tu en avais, auxquels vous opposez des compilations statistiques qui sont bien loin de la ralit clinique mdicale ou hospitalire.
> Demain on interdit l'usage de ce mdicament dans le cadre que tu viens de dcrire, quels sont les consquences pour ton enfant s'il nait ?
> 
> A ton avis le mdecin qui fait ce choix  ce moment l, il s'est bas sur quoi en terme d'tudes, sur ces putains d'tudes randomises qui seraient le graal des tronches de cake qui nous expliquent comment la mdecine doit se pratiquer


Les humains ne sont pas fiables, ni les mdecins, ni les scientifiques. Le cerveau humain interprte trs mal la ralit, les scientifiques le savent parfaitement et c'est pourquoi ils appliquent des protocoles stricts afin que leurs conclusions ne soient pas fausses par leurs biais cognitifs. Un soignant est encore moins chercheur, ce n'est pas le mme mtier. Prtendre que son exprience du terrain (sa street-cred) devrait lui permettre de s'affranchir des mthodes de travail est du mme tonneau que tous les vendeurs de pseudo-sciences pour qui le "a marche je l'ai vu" est le principe de fonctionnement de base.

C'est typiquement ce qui s'est pass avec l'homopathie. La mthode de travail du chercher  l'origine de la premire tude positive sur le sujet consistait  appliquer le "mdicament" et  vrifier au microscope s'il y avait un effet. Trs grand succs. Sauf que par la suite, on lui a fait refaire le test en aveugle, c'est  dire sans savoir si l'chantillon avait bien t trait ou non et comme par magie, plus de rsultats positifs.

----------


## CinePhil

Sodium, un jour prochain, tu tombes malade.

Tu vois ton mdecin qui n'est pas sr de savoir ce que tu as. Il te prescrirait bien directement des mdicaments pour des symptmes similaires aux tiens mais comme il a lu ta prose ici mme, il te dit :
"Je ne suis pas sr de ce que vous avez alors je vous envoie faire ces analyses mdicales. Avec le rsultat, on ralisera une tude scientifique avec un chantillon de personnes reprsentatives de vos symptmes (si on en trouve) et quand on aura le rsultat de l'tude, alors je pourrai vous prescrire les mdicaments prconiss selon le protocole prvu."

2 semaines plus tard, tu es morte !  ::mouarf:: 

Ta voisine, qui a eu les mmes symptmes que toi est alle voir son mdecin (peut-tre le mme) qui a fait son boulot et qui lui a prescrit ce qu'il pense tre le plus en adquation avec ses symptmes, tout en l'envoyant faire les mmes analyses que toi au cas o son premier diagnostic serait faux ou incomplet.

2 semaines plus tard, ta voisine est encore en convalescence mais va plutt bien et ne va pas mourir de cette maladie nouvelle ou variante d'une dj connue.  :8-): 




> Les humains ne sont pas fiables, ni les mdecins, ni les scientifiques.


Justement ! Alors en attendant, les mdecins soignent comme ils peuvent selon leur connaissance du moment et leur exprience.
La Covid s'est manifeste par des atteintes respiratoires qui ressemblent  celles qui pouvaient tre traites par l'hydroxychloroquine alors des mdecins comme Raoult ont essay et a a pas mal march sur leurs patients. Et il continue de la prescrire sans que son IHU voie un dfil continuel de patients passant des urgences  la ra puis  la morgue. Beaucoup s'en sortent trs bien avec son cocktail de soins, sinon il ne prsenterait pas des chiffres aussi bas :
- 1re vague : 0,6% de dcs parmi les patients traits  l'hydroxychloroquine + azythromycine ;
- 2me vague : 0,5%.

----------


## Sodium

> Tu vois ton mdecin qui n'est pas sr de savoir ce que tu as. Il te prescrirait bien directement des mdicaments pour des symptmes similaires aux tiens mais comme il a lu ta prose ici mme, il te dit :
> "Je ne suis pas sr de ce que vous avez alors je vous envoie faire ces analyses mdicales. Avec le rsultat, on ralisera une tude scientifique avec un chantillon de personnes reprsentatives de vos symptmes (si on en trouve) et quand on aura le rsultat de l'tude, alors je pourrai vous prescrire les mdicaments prconiss selon le protocole prvu."


Bien-sr, faisons le parallle entre un cas individuel et la mise en place d'un traitement  l'chelle de toute l'humanit, on n'est pas  a prs  ::aie:: 

Mais encore une fois je ne comprends mme pas que tu nous sortes a comme un argument. Raoult n'est pas un hros ayant mis sa carrire en danger en prescrivant un mdicament contre l'avis scientifique pour sauver ses patients, c'est un type qui dans l'espoir d'une gloire personnelle a fauss ses essais afin d'en faire ressortir des rsultats positifs. C'est tout l'inverse de ce que tu dcris.

----------


## fredoche

> Raoult n'est pas un hros ayant mis sa carrire en danger en prescrivant un mdicament contre l'avis scientifique pour sauver ses patients, c'est un type qui dans l'espoir d'une gloire personnelle a *fauss ses essais afin d'en faire ressortir des rsultats positifs*. C'est tout l'inverse de ce que tu dcris.


En terme de gloire, vu le CV et les postes occups je pense qu'il n'en a rien a foutre

Par contre tu l'accuses de trucs qu'il serait l aussi bon de prouver.

En attendant les tudes rellement truques l'ont t par ces auteurs de la mta-analyse que tu recommandes, puisqu'ils se vantent largement d'avoir fait publi dans une obscure revue online leur tude sur les trottinettes qui est bien bidonne elle

et pour ce qui concerne leur mta-analyse :



> Ayant revu *839* articles, ils en gardent *29* remplissant les critres dinclusion, en particulier concernant des patients hospitaliss et valuant leffet de lhydroxychloroquine avec ou sans azithromycin. Parmi ces 29 articles, 3 taient des tudes randomises et contrles (RCT), 1 tait une tude non-randomise et 25 taient des tudes observationnelles dont *10 avec un risque critique de biais et 15 avec un risque srieux ou modr de biais*. Aprs exclusion des tudes avec risque critique de biais, la mta-analyse incluait 11,932 participants pour  le groupe hydroxychloroquine, 8,081 pour le groupe hydroxychloroquine et azithromycin et 12,930 pour le groupe contrle.


Ca sort d'un de tes liens cits : https://www.revmed.ch/covid-19/Revue...-azithromycine
Mta-analyse que tu vnres au mme titre que les zzettes qui veulent se faire plus grosses que le professeur,  grand renfort de dmonstration youtube, fort connu pour sa mthodologie scientifique et mdiatique  coups de likes et d'abonns.

Bien sur rien ne t'tonne :
839, on en garde 29 dont 25 avec des risques de biais et avec a la dmonstration est faite ?
Putain c'est beau non ?

Oui qu'importe les 810 articles rejets sur quels critres, on ne sait pas. Peut-tre rdigs par des scientifiques,  minima par des mdecins, mais a le fait, oui.

Les faussaires sont-ils bien ceux que tu accuses ?

el_slapper je n'ai pas lu ta rponse...? 21% o quoi comment ? Ton fils soign par un traitement prouv, calibr, scientifiquement incontestable ?

----------


## Sodium

> En terme de gloire, vu le CV et les postes occups je pense qu'il n'en a rien a foutre
> 
> Par contre tu l'accuses de trucs qu'il serait l aussi bon de prouver.


Si tu veux des sources compltes, je t'invite de nouveau  lire le numro de Science et Pseudosciences actuellement en kiosque (ainsi que le prcdent). Sinon on a a : 

Comme je sais que ton but n'est absolument pas de t'informer et que tu ne liras pas le document, je te cite tout de mme quelques points.

_Ltude de Raoult na pas procd  cette randomisation, ce qui est dailleurs crit sur ltude elle-mme.  Il apparat que les patients traits et ceux non traits ont t choisis par les auteurs de ltude , relve Elisabeth Bik. Un groupe est  un ge plus avanc que lautre, par exemple.__ En revanche, sur le groupe des personnes traites  la chloroquine, Franois Sverac nous montre que six patients ont quitt ltude : lun rentre chez lui tout simplement, car il ne souhaite pas poursuivre ; lun a des nauses et a donc souhait arrter le traitement ; trois patients sont admis en soin intensif, car ils se dgradent, ils sont alors carts de ltude ; et un patient est dcd, ce qui la cart automatiquement de ltude. Ces six patients ne sont pas comptabiliss dans les rsultats  mme si le papier mentionne quils ont quitt ltude.   Si on exclut les cas graves du groupe de traitement en cours de route, cest plus facile de montrer des rsultats positifs , pointe le mthodologiste. Cest aussi le rsultat de labsence de randomisation : avec un tirage au sort dans les rgles, des patients avec des tats similaires auraient t prsents dans les deux groupes.__Comme dans toute tude, il existe une introduction. Dans celle-ci, Didier Raoult explique que des tudes chinoises pralables ont dj prouv lefficacit du traitement, par ailleurs  la fois sur des critres biologiques et cliniques. Il met alors deux rfrences, cest--dire des sources  son propos. Normalement, si on allait voir ces rfrences, on devrait tomber sur leurs rsultats.

Franois Svrac prcise que ce nest pas le cas :  La premire rfrence est une lettre de deux pharmaciens chinois qui citent une confrence de presse du Conseil dtat chinois qui affirme quune tude a march ; la deuxime rfrence est un lien internet vers le registre des essais cliniques chinois, mais cest juste une liste dessais dclars, sans leurs rsultats. Ce nest pas comme cela que a marche !_ _ Je suis trs critique envers le fait que ltude ait t publie comme tant rvise par les pairs sans relever aucun problme. Lun des auteurs [de ltude] est le rdacteur en chef du journal o cela a t publi, alors il se peut trs bien que le papier nait pas t rvis du tout , nous explique lisabeth Bik. Une inquitude partage par Franois Sverac, qui a galement not ce lien entre les auteurs de ltude et le comit de validation du journal._

Ah et a aussi, visiblement le gourou Raoult a menti sur un patient qui serait rentr chez lui avant de revenir mourir alors qu'il n'a jamais quitt l'hpital :

https://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article...9_1651302.html




> En attendant les tudes rellement truques l'ont t par ces auteurs de la mta-analyse que tu recommandes, puisqu'ils se vantent largement d'avoir fait publi dans une obscure revue online leur tude sur les trottinettes qui est bien bidonne elle


Tu es compltement hors sujet. Ils ont fait publier une tude bidon dans une revue de mauvaise qualit pour montrer  quel point beaucoup d'entre elles manquent de rigueur. Et ce n'est pas une premire.




> et pour ce qui concerne leur mta-analyse :
> 
> Ca sort d'un de tes liens cits : https://www.revmed.ch/covid-19/Revue...-azithromycine
> Mta-analyse que tu vnres au mme titre que les zzettes qui veulent se faire plus grosses que le professeur,  grand renfort de dmonstration youtube, fort connu pour sa mthodologie scientifique et mdiatique  coups de likes et d'abonns.
> 
> Bien sur rien ne t'tonne :
> 839, on en garde 29 dont 25 avec des risques de biais et avec a la dmonstration est faite ?
> Putain c'est beau non ?
> 
> Oui qu'importe les 810 articles rejets sur quels critres, on ne sait pas. Peut-tre rdigs par des scientifiques,  minima par des mdecins, mais a le fait, oui.


Eh bien si tu veux savoir pourquoi au lieu de troller stupidement, va lire leur tude puisque la mthodologie y est indique. C'est un peu le principe de la science, expliquer comment on est arriv  un rsultat. Et comme je l'ai dj dit plus haut, mme en incluant ces tudes ils sont arrivs aux mmes rsultats d'absence d'efficacit.

----------


## Invit

> En terme de gloire, vu le CV et les postes occups je pense qu'il n'en a rien a foutre


Mais absolument. Quelqu'un qui court aprs la gloire, il ferait des vidos sur youtube, crirait des bouquins sur sa vie, donnerait des interviews  la tv, mettrait son nom sur 3500 articles sans les avoir crits, etc. Raoult il ne ferait jamais a, il en a rien  foutre...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Que dmolir des chercheurs parce qu'ils sont jeunes soit pertinent.


J'ai cit leur ge pour dire qu'ils avaient peu de recul sur les outils qu'ils utilisent. Le recul s'acquire avec l'exprience, pas autrement, c'est une exprience personnelle non transmissible qui repose sur du vcu et qui permet d'affuter la perception des problmes. Tu verras dans 10 ans si ton esprit critique est identique  ce qu'il est aujourd'hui, il y aura une trs grosse diffrence. C'tait une petite remarque au passage, mais je ne les ai pas dmoli puisque j'ai dit en mme temps qu'ils avaient fait leur job de statisticien selon les normes. Si tu n'es pas capable d'entendre cela, c'est pas grave, oublies-le, ce n'tait pas le fondement de ma critique. 




> Par ailleurs, le protocole de Raoult c'est la mthode yolo, on sait que a ne marche pas, c'est justement pour a qu'on a mis une mthode bien prcise en place. Il n'est donc pas pertinent de le r-analyser, on a environ un demi-sicle d'exprience sur le sujet.


Le fondement de ma critique est rsum ici. La mthode bien prcise dont tu parles est je suppose une srie d'tudes randomises qui permettront de faire une mta analyse. Ok, mais il est indiqu dans la dfinition que ces tudes doivent se faire selon un protocole reproductible.

Et "un" ce n'est pas plusieurs diffrents. On ne peut pas mettre sur le mme plan une mta analyse faite  partir d'tudes qui respectent toutes le mme protocole et une autre qui porte sur des tudes qui incluent des protocoles diffrents. Dans l'tude que tu nous a montre il est indiqu clairement qu'elle n'tudiait pas le protocole Raoult. Il est donc faux de dire qu'il n'tait pas pertinent de r-analyser ce protocole prcis puisque justement cela n'avait jamais t fait. 




> C'est dommage parce que c'est justement toute la base Raoult. "J'ai 300 ans d'exprience dans le domaine, je suis un expert, j'ai publi trois millions d'tudes alors ne venez pas me faire chier avec vos protocoles !!!"
> ...
> Son seul argument est sa suppose rputation.


Tu peux continuer  dnigrer Raoult des milliers de fois  tort ou  raison, peu importe, tu ne dmontres rien du tout. Un argument ne vaudra pas moins que mille autres  partir du moment o l'on considre que son tude n'a pas apport la preuve de son efficacit. La millime fois tu n'auras pas augment la preuve que le traitement est inefficace mais uniquement que les rsultats fournis ne sont pas suffisamment significatifs, ce qui est trs diffrent et on le savait dj. En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas en dmontrant que l'on ne peut rien conclure sur la validit de la proposition A que la proposition B inverse est ncessairement vraie. Ecrire a une fois ou mille fois ne change rien  l'histoire.

C'est pour cette raison que je trouve vos remarques dplaces, enfantines. Quand ai-je soutenu qu'il avait dmontr que son protocole fonctionnait ? Jamais! Depuis le dbut je dis qu' la place de l'insulter il faudrait faire des tudes concluantes pour trancher le dbat, c'est  dire une mta analyse sur son protocole. Mais faute d'en avoir une  disposition, vous tentez de maximiser la valeur des mta analyses qui reprennent des protocoles diffrents, donc qui sont trs discutables, en les assimilant au standard de la science, ce qui est faux (le standard c'est UN protocole reproductible, pas plusieurs diffrents), et en accusant Raoult de tous les maux comme si a vous donnait plus de poids. Ce n'est pas un raisonnement scientifique mais des gamineries, mme si vous avez raison dans vos attaques.





> D'ailleurs nombre d'tudes dzinguant la chloroquine avaient d'autres protocoles que le protocole Raoult. Argument vrai utilis par les pro-Raoult. Problme : celles qui suivaient le protocole Raoult n'avaient pas de meilleurs rsultats.....


Voil qui est plus raisonnable. Une mta analyse sur les tudes qui suivaient le protocole Raoult mettra fin au dbat. C'est simplement ce que l'on demande depuis le dbut, rien de plus. Nous voil revenu dans la science et non plus dans une pseudo science qui utilise l'argument du doute et des insultes en guise de vrit scientifique.

----------


## Sodium

> C'est pour cette raison que je trouve vos remarques dplaces, enfantines. Quand ai-je soutenu qu'il avait dmontr que son protocole fonctionnait ? Jamais! Depuis le dbut je dis qu' la place de l'insulter il faudrait faire des tudes concluantes pour trancher le dbat, c'est  dire une mta analyse sur son protocole. Mais faute d'en avoir une  disposition, vous tentez de maximiser la valeur des mta analyses qui reprennent des protocoles diffrents, donc qui sont trs discutables, en les assimilant au standard de la science, ce qui est faux (le standard c'est UN protocole reproductible, pas plusieurs diffrents), et en accusant Raoult de tous les maux comme si a vous donnait plus de poids. Ce n'est pas un raisonnement scientifique mais des gamineries, mme si vous avez raison dans vos attaques.


Son protocole est le trucage des rsultats, que veux-tu analyser de plus ? C'est comme si je voulais prouver que j'ai invent une pilule permettant  n'importe quel animal de voler et que mon groupe de test tait constitu d'oiseaux et mon groupe de contrle d'hippopotames.

Par ailleurs crois-tu vraiment que les chercheurs n'ont que a  foutre que de refaire des analyses sur des mthodes qui on le sait ne fonctionne pas ? Pourquoi, pour satisfaire une minorit d'ignorants qui ne sera jamais satisfaite, qu'il y aura toujours un trucage, qu'il faut continuer les tests ?

Ca me rappelle un guignol qui tait pass dans la Tronche en Biais et qui prtendait que les gyptiens avaient construit les pyramides en faisant fondre du granit avec des lentilles solaire. Thomas lui montre une vido de personnes qui  sa demande ont fait l'exprience dans un four solaire. Et comme attendu, on n'obtient pas du granit fondu pouvant tre coul dans des moules mais de l'obsidienne, du verre globalement. Sa rponse : oui ok... nan mais faudrait faire plus d'tudes.

Pour les conspirationnistes, on n'aura jamais fait assez d'tudes, quel que soit le sujet. Pour certains on n'a mme pas fait suffisament d'tudes pour prouver que la Terre est ronde.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai cit leur ge pour dire qu'ils avaient peu de recul sur les outils qu'ils utilisent. Le recul s'acquire avec l'exprience, pas autrement, c'est une exprience personnelle non transmissible qui repose sur du vcu et qui permet d'affuter la perception des problmes. Tu verras dans 10 ans si ton esprit critique est identique  ce qu'il est aujourd'hui, il y aura une trs grosse diffrence...


Non. La recherche scientifique se fait avec des outils bien dfinis, eux-mmes tudis scientifiquement. Ce que tu appelles "exprience" c'est de l'intuition personnelle et c'est tout le contraire de la science.




> La mthode bien prcise dont tu parles est je suppose une srie d'tudes randomises qui permettront de faire une mta analyse. Ok, mais il est indiqu dans la dfinition que ces tudes doivent se faire selon un protocole reproductible.


Non. Un protocole est reproductible en "thorie" mais en pratique, sa ralisation n'est jamais parfaite et on n'a jamais exactement les mmes donnes. Les tudes randomises en double aveugle permettent d'viter de confondre l'efficacit du protocole avec ces "imperfections pratiques". Mais mme ainsi, cela reste une seule tude, sur des donnes particulires, donc peut-tre qu'on a juste pas eu de bol et que le rsultat est faux, par erreur statistique.
Les meta-analyses c'est justement une tude des tudes, qui permet de voir quelles tudes n'ont pas eu de bol et de dgager une vraie tendance sur le critre considr, voire mme d'affiner les protocoles.




> On ne peut pas mettre sur le mme plan une mta analyse faite  partir d'tudes qui respectent toutes le mme protocole et une autre qui porte sur des tudes qui incluent des protocoles diffrents. Dans l'tude que tu nous a montre il est indiqu clairement qu'elle n'tudiait pas le protocole Raoult.


Non. Une mta-analyse ne ncessite pas d'avoir rigoureusement le mme protocole (sinon a s'appelle juste "refaire l'exprience"). Ici on veut connaitre l'efficacit de l'HCQ. Raoult on s'en fout compltement; s'il a une tude srieuse qui rentre dans le cadre de la mta-analyse elle sera prise en compte sinon non. Point.




> Tu peux continuer  dnigrer Raoult des milliers de fois  tort ou  raison, peu importe, tu ne dmontres rien du tout. Un argument ne vaudra pas moins que mille autres  partir du moment o l'on considre que son tude n'a pas apport la preuve de son efficacit. La millime fois tu n'auras pas augment la preuve que le traitement est inefficace mais uniquement que les rsultats fournis ne sont pas suffisamment significatifs, ce qui est trs diffrent et on le savait dj. En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas en dmontrant que l'on ne peut rien conclure sur la validit de la proposition A que la proposition B inverse est ncessairement vraie. Ecrire a une fois ou mille fois ne change rien  l'histoire.


Ca s'appelle le sophisme de l'inversement de la charge de la preuve et dsol mais a ne fonctionne pas comme a : c'est  celui qui prtend que l'HCQ est efficace de prouver que c'est efficace. L'tude de Raoult est naze et ne le prouve pas. La mta-analyse montre que sur les dizaines d'tudes considres, on n'observe pas d'efficacit de l'HCQ. Ce n'est pas une preuve d'inefficacit mais un indicateur fort que la preuve d'efficacit tant attendue n'arrivera jamais...




> C'est pour cette raison que je trouve vos remarques dplaces, enfantines. Quand ai-je soutenu qu'il avait dmontr que son protocole fonctionnait ? Jamais! Depuis le dbut je dis qu' la place de l'insulter il faudrait faire des tudes concluantes pour trancher le dbat


Ca ne s'est pas pass comme a. Raoult n'est pas la pauvre victime d'une shitstorm; il a publi une tude de merde, dnonce par tous les scientifiques srieux et au lieu de faire des vraies recherches, il a continu  faire son buzz et on a eu le droit  des ptitions pour prescrire de l'HCQ  tout le monde et des pamphlets politiques en srie. L'tude concluante c'tait  lui de la faire au lieu de publier des "observations" et de dnigrer toutes les autres tudes qui n'allaient pas dans son sens ou qui ne respectaient pas rigoureusement son "protocole".




> Une mta analyse sur les tudes qui suivaient le protocole Raoult mettra fin au dbat.


Parmi les scientifiques du domaine, il y a bien longtemps qu'il n'y a plus de dbat...




> C'est simplement ce que l'on demande depuis le dbut, rien de plus. Nous voil revenu dans la science et non plus dans une pseudo science qui utilise l'argument du doute et des insultes en guise de vrit scientifique.


La "vrit scientifique" a n'existe pas. La science, c'est justement pour savoir s'il faut douter trs beaucoup ou juste un peu. Dans cette affaire, celui qui fait de la pseudo-science et affirme des trucs  grand renfort de son "expertise mondiale", on sait trs bien qui c'est...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non. La recherche scientifique se fait avec des outils bien dfinis, eux-mmes tudis scientifiquement. Ce que tu appelles "exprience" c'est de l'intuition personnelle et c'est tout le contraire de la science.


L'exprience permet de dvelopper l'intuition, dans le sens ou l'on repre plus vite les moments o l'on se fout de nous, lorsqu'on nous sert des conclusions htives, ambiges, trompeuses, parce que nous avons plus de moyens pour examiner rapidement les problmes sous diffrents angles, faire le tour de l'objet et ne pas simplement regarder ce qui nous est prsent. C'est une alerte qui s'allume plus vite, c'est en ce sens que l'on peut parler d'intuition. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on ne cherche pas ensuite  comprendre si c'est une fausse alerte ou une vraie. Et l encore l'historique de nos expriences passes pourra servir de rfrence pour creuser le sujet en mme temps que la consultation de la littrature sur le sujet. Il n'y a aucune contradiction avec la science, ce n'est pas l'un ou l'autre, c'est une alternance entre l'un et l'autre. Et en dehors de l'aspect "intuitif" tu pourrais aussi comprendre qu'un chercheur avec dix ans d'exprience en sait un peu plus qu'un jeune diplm tout juste sorti de son moule. Je parlais de a en fait, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as bifurqu sur l'intuition.




> Non. Un protocole est reproductible en "thorie" mais en pratique, sa ralisation n'est jamais parfaite et on n'a jamais exactement les mmes donnes. Les tudes randomises en double aveugle permettent d'viter de confondre l'efficacit du protocole avec ces "imperfections pratiques". Mais mme ainsi, cela reste une seule tude, sur des donnes particulires, donc peut-tre qu'on a juste pas eu de bol et que le rsultat est faux, par erreur statistique.
> Les meta-analyses c'est justement une tude des tudes, qui permet de voir quelles tudes n'ont pas eu de bol et de dgager une vraie tendance sur le critre considr, voire mme d'affiner les protocoles.


L dessus on est entirement d'accord. Le standard actuel est de refaire la mme exprience par d'autres quipes pour voir si l'on obtient le mme rsultat. Cela permet de pondrer des biais cachs qui seraient spcifiques  l'quipe ou  leurs chantillons (population teste). On cherche  viter au maximum les effets des variables caches.




> Non. Une mta-analyse ne ncessite pas d'avoir rigoureusement le mme protocole (sinon a s'appelle juste "refaire l'exprience").


Si tu changes le protocole tu introduis une norme variable qui est stratgique au niveau de l'efficacit thrapeutique et l tu ne pourras pas prtendre avoir le mme degr de fiabilit que si tu avais respect le mme protocole dans les diffrentes tudes. En fait tu ne pourras pas mesurer la mme chose. Donc critiquer Raoult en disant que ses tudes sont approximatives et non conformes au standard de la science et nous sortir ce genre d'tudes comme preuve pour le contre-dire c'est juste trs douteux. 

Pourquoi je suis pointilleux ? Parce que c'est avec ce genre d'approximations qu'on peut manipuler l'opinion public et faire interdire ce que l'on veut. Pour viter les thories complotistes il faut tre clair, carr et irrprochable. Et j'ai bien l'impression (j'espre me tromper) qu'il y a bon nombre de personnes pour qui le mot "mta analyse" est devenu synonyme de vrit absolue, dieu intouchable parce que le grand nombre fait loi. Mais toutes les mta analyses ne se valent pas.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ce n'est pas en dmontrant que l'on ne peut rien conclure sur la validit de la proposition A que la proposition B inverse est ncessairement vraie. Ecrire a une fois ou 1000 fois ne change rien  l'histoire.





> Son protocole est le trucage des rsultats, que veux-tu analyser de plus...


Oui je comprends bien ce que tu veux dire : 1000+1 = 1001.

----------


## Sodium

> L'exprience permet de dvelopper l'intuition, dans le sens ou l'on repre plus vite les moments o l'on se fout de nous, lorsqu'on nous sert des conclusions htives, ambiges, trompeuses, parce que nous avons plus de moyens pour examiner rapidement les problmes sous diffrents angles, faire le tour de l'objet et ne pas simplement regarder ce qui nous est prsent. C'est une alerte qui s'allume plus vite, c'est en ce sens que l'on peut parler d'intuition. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on ne cherche pas ensuite  comprendre si c'est une fausse alerte ou une vraie. Et l encore l'historique de nos expriences passes pourra servir de rfrence pour creuser le sujet en mme temps que la consultation de la littrature sur le sujet. Il n'y a aucune contradiction avec la science, ce n'est pas l'un ou l'autre, c'est une alternance entre l'un et l'autre. Et en dehors de l'aspect "intuitif" tu pourrais aussi comprendre qu'un chercheur avec dix ans d'exprience en sait un peu plus qu'un jeune diplm tout juste sorti de son moule. Je parlais de a en fait, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as bifurqu sur l'intuition.


Oui tu as raison, c'est exactement pour a que la communaut scientifique a tout de suite senti que l'essai de Raoult sentait trs, trs mauvais  :;):

----------


## Invit

> ...Et en dehors de l'aspect "intuitif" tu pourrais aussi comprendre qu'un chercheur avec dix ans d'exprience en sait un peu plus qu'un jeune diplm tout juste sorti de son moule. Je parlais de a en fait, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as bifurqu sur l'intuition.


Ca tombe bien car une bonne partie des 6 auteurs a au moins 10 ans d'exprience...
Quant au terme "exprience", l tu nous prsentes a comme un moyen d'acqurir de la connaissance mais dans ton message prcdent tu parlais de "prendre du recul", ce qui relve plus de l'intuition et, dans tous les cas, n'a pas beaucoup de sens pour la ralisation d'une meta-analyse.




> Si tu changes le protocole tu introduis une norme variable qui est stratgique au niveau de l'efficacit thrapeutique et l tu ne pourras pas prtendre avoir le mme degr de fiabilit que si tu avais respect le mme protocole dans les diffrentes tudes. En fait tu ne pourras pas mesurer la mme chose. Donc critiquer Raoult en disant que ses tudes sont approximatives et non conformes au standard de la science et nous sortir ce genre d'tudes comme preuve pour le contre-dire c'est juste trs douteux.


Le "genre d'tudes", la mta-analyse, a t beaucoup tudi et est un indicateur fort. Mais si tu trouves a douteux, tu devrais aller expliquer aux scientifiques pourquoi ils se trompent.




> Pourquoi je suis pointilleux ? Parce que c'est avec ce genre d'approximations qu'on peut manipuler l'opinion public et faire interdire ce que l'on veut.


Je suis bien d'accord. C'est avec ce genre d'approximations qu'on peut manipuler l'opinion public et leur faire croire qu'on a un traitement avec des rsultats spectaculaires qui rend la covid moins mortelle que les accidents de trottinette.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le "genre d'tudes", la mta-analyse, a t beaucoup tudi et est un indicateur fort. Mais si tu trouves a douteux, tu devrais aller expliquer aux scientifiques pourquoi ils se trompent.


Je ne sais pas si tu ne comprends pas o si tu le fait exprs. Quand je dit ce "genre d'tudes" je parle des mta analyses qui portent sur des protocoles thrapeutiques diffrents par opposition  celles qui portent sur un mme protocole. Et cela m'tonnerais fort que les scientifiques accordent le mme degr de fiabilit  l'une qu' l'autre. Donc oui la premire est plus douteuse que la seconde.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas si tu ne comprends pas o si tu le fait exprs. Quand je dit ce "genre d'tudes" je parle des mta analyses qui portent sur des protocoles thrapeutiques diffrents par opposition  celles qui portent sur un mme protocole. Et cela m'tonnerais fort que les scientifiques accordent le mme degr de fiabilit  l'une qu' l'autre. Donc oui la premire est plus douteuse que la seconde.


Oh mais j'ai trs bien compris que tu n'avais pas compris ce qu'est une mta-analyse et que tu refuses d'accepter que a fonctionne avec des expriences qui ne sont pas rigoureusement identiques et que la mthode tient justement compte de cette htrognit. C'est expliqu en dtail dans le lien suivant ( 27:07) mais comme ce n'est pas le grand professeur raoult qui le dit, a doit tre faux..

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Oh mais j'ai trs bien compris que tu n'avais pas compris ce qu'est une mta-analyse et que tu refuses d'accepter que a fonctionne avec des expriences qui ne sont pas rigoureusement identiques et que la mthode tient justement compte de cette htrognit.


Je ne refuse pas d'accepter que cela fonctionne avec des expriences qui sont diffrentes je dis qu'elles n'ont pas le mme degr de fiabilit que celles qui fonctionnent avec des expriences identiques. On a beaucoup d'exprience dans les mta analyses qui incluent des tudes randomises avec le mme protocole, par contre on en a beaucoup moins dans celles qui s'loignent de ces critres. Par exemple l'outil ROBINS-I tool dont il est souvent question date de 2017. Que Raoult ait tort ou raison de les contester, ce n'est pas mon sujet, je n'en sait rien. Par contre quand on dit qu'il remet en cause les standard de la science tablis depuis un demi sicle c'est simplement faux. Depuis le dbut je dis que les critiques qui lui sont reproches sont souvent exagres, c'est tout ce que je dis.

----------


## Invit

> Par contre quand on dit qu'il remet en cause les standard de la science tablis depuis un demi sicle c'est simplement faux. Depuis le dbut je dis que les critiques qui lui sont reproches sont souvent exagres, c'est tout ce que je dis.


Ben c'est ce que disent les scientifiques du domaine et c'est un peu pour a que le CNRS et l'INSERM se sont dsengags de l'IHU depuis 2017. Mais si toi tu dis que c'est exagr, tu dois certainement avoir raison...

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  "Didier Raoult, par piti, arrte !" : Laccablante lettre ouverte du Dr Roche, infectiologue  Montpellier  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que l'OMS en fait beaucoup trop :
Covid-19 : l'OMS redoute des niveaux de mortalit "4  5 fois suprieurs  ceux d'avril" en Europe



> L'Organisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) juge dsormais la situation "trs proccupante" en Europe. "Le Covid est dsormais la cinquime cause de dcs et la barre des mille dcs par jour a t atteinte", bien que la situation ne soit pas similaire  celle de mars-avril, a dclar le directeur de la branche Europe de l'OMS, Hans Kluge. *L'OMS avertit que des niveaux de mortalit "quatre  cinq fois suprieurs  ceux d'avril" pourraient survenir "d'ici janvier", si des "stratgies prolonges d'assouplissement" des restrictions taient menes.*


J'imagine que dans ce contexte "niveaux de mortalit" est le rapport entre le nombre annuel de dcs et la population totale.
Aujourd'hui il semblerait qu'il y ait beaucoup de personnes infectes et trs peu de personnes qui sont dans un tat grave.
Si a se trouve t'as plus de 99% de chance de t'en sortir sans squelle aujourd'hui. (en revanche celui qui est obse, diabtique, avec des problmes cardiovasculaires  de quoi s'inquiter un peu, mais bon il devrait tre inquiet en permanence vu que l'obsit est une maladie trs grave)

Il parait qu'actuellement en Sude et en nouvelle Zlande il n'y a pas de restriction et il n'y a pas de mort non plus.
Le film Kaamelott a encore t repouss  cause de toutes ces conneries, vivement qu'on puisse sortir sans masque et retrouver une vie normale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le monde d'aprs est En Marche...

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment dans certains pays les restrictions sont encore plus fortes qu'en France  :8O: 
Covid-19 : lIrlande annonce son reconfinement, une premire en Europe



> Si la France a impos un couvre-feu dans neuf mtropoles pour lutter contre la deuxime vague de lpidmie de coronavirus, dautres pays ont pris des mesures encore plus drastiques. Cest notamment le cas de lIrlande, qui va reconfiner lensemble de sa population. *Cette restriction entrera en vigueur dans la nuit de mercredi  jeudi, et a vocation  durer pendant six semaines*, a annonc le Premier ministre, Michel Martin, au cours dune allocution tlvise.
> 
> "*Nous demandons  tout le monde dans le pays de rester chez soi*", a indiqu le chef du gouvernement irlandais. Pour cela, tous les commerces non essentiels devront fermer, et les bars et les restaurants ne pourront servir que de la nourriture  emporter. *Seules les personnes ayant un emploi jug essentiel auront "lautorisation de se dplacer pour aller travailler"*, a-t-il poursuivi. Pour faire de lexercice physique, seuls les dplacements dans un rayon de cinq kilomtres autour du domicile seront accepts. Visiter un autre foyer sera interdit, tout comme les vnements en salle. Le sport professionnel se droulera, lui,  huis clos.


Par contre les enfants iront toujours  l'cole.

----------


## Invit

> Il parait qu'actuellement en Sude et en nouvelle Zlande il n'y a pas de restriction et il n'y a pas de mort non plus.


Heu non. La Sude ils ont eu une grosse mortalit et la Nouvelle Zlande ils ont pris des mesures drastiques (et c'est une le perdue dans le pacifique aussi...). 




> Si a se trouve...


P'tet ben qu'oui, p'tet ben que non. Et p'tet ben que l'OMS est assez bien place pour avoir une ide de la situation...

----------


## Gunny

> 


Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... On demande juste des mesures d'hygine relativement basiques pour faire face  une crise sanitaire mondiale qui a dj
tu un million de personnes, dont 30 000 en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Sude ils ont eu une grosse mortalit


Si on regarde la courbe officielle on voit que a fait des semaines qu'il y a rgulirement 0 mort par jour.




> l'OMS est assez bien place pour avoir une ide de la situation...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 




> une crise sanitaire mondiale qui a dj  tu un million de personnes, dont 30 000 en France.


Tu parles d'un truc La grippe doit faire dans les 650 000 morts par an et elle sera toujours l. (https://www.who.int/influenza/Global...ary_French.pdf)
Dans 2 ans on entendra probablement plus parler du SARS-CoV-2 (le MERS-CoV et le SARS-CoV ont disparu spontanment donc a peut arriver pour le SARS-CoV-2).

Pour l'crasante majorit de la population le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas une maladie dangereuse, donc  moins que la maladie mute en quelque chose de plus violent, les gens en bonne sant n'ont pas de soucis  se faire, car ils arrivent facilement  combattre la maladie.
Est-ce que maintenant on va nous faire chier  chaque pidmie de grippe et  chaque pidmie de gastro entrite ?

Peut-tre que des traitements et des vaccins arriveront bientt et que les gouvernements nous lcheront enfin un peu.
Il y a plein de maladies qui font beaucoup plus de morts que a.
Pour beaucoup de gens le SARS-CoV-2 est moins violent qu'un rhume
Les services de ranimation ne sont pas plus rempli que d'habitude.

La crise conomique qui va suivre fera beaucoup plus de morts que a.

----------


## CinePhil

Mise au point sur les chiffres par le Pr. Toussaint :



- Trs peu de morts de moins de 65 ans et sans co-morbidit ;
- ge mdian des morts : 84 ans ;
- 90% des morts ont plus de 65 ans.

----------


## BenoitM

> - 90% des morts ont plus de 65 ans.


Suffit d'tre dans les chanceux qui ne sont pas dans les 10%  ::): 

Aprs compter les morts c'est bien mais en Belgique il y a une fille qui s'est fait amputer d'une jambe. Je vois pas de quoi elle se plains elle est pas morte...





> ge mdian des morts : 84 ans
> - 90% des morts ont plus de 65 ans.


L'avantage par contre c'est qu'on a trouv une solution aux problmes des pensions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Suffit d'tre dans les chanceux qui ne sont pas dans les 10%


Si tu n'es pas obse, diabtique, immunodprim, a devrait aller. Quand on a pas de grave problme de sant a passe gnralement mieux.




> en Belgique il y a une fille qui s'est fait amputer d'une jambe.


En mars le virus tait plus violent, depuis le virus a mut dans des versions moins agressives. Tout le monde ne dveloppe pas une infection.
Pour un scnario catastrophe on peut trouver 1000 "j'ai guris sans aucun problme".




> L'avantage par contre c'est qu'on a trouv une solution aux problmes des pensions.


Il y a des centenaires qui ont guris.
Il y a des vieux qui meurent du SARS-CoV-2 comme il y a des vieux qui meurent de la grippe ou de la canicule

----------


## Invit

> l'OMS est assez bien place pour avoir une ide de la situation...


Comment extraire un morceau de phrase pour en dformer compltement le propos...  ::roll:: 




> En mars le virus tait plus violent, depuis le virus a mut dans des versions moins agressives


Ah bon ? Ce n'est pourtant pas ce que dit ce communiqu de l'inserm : https://presse.inserm.fr/des-mutatio...raiment/41099/ . D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, il y a des mutations moins violentes, des mutations plus violentes et on n'a pas vraiment de donnes fiables pour affirmer ce qui se diffuse.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ben c'est ce que disent les scientifiques du domaine...


Le problme est que tous les scientifiques n'ont pas la mme approche de la science, et tous ne sont pas honntes. Les reportages d'Elise Lucet sur Monsanto qui montrent des responsables scientifiques renomms apposer leur signature sur des tudes auxquelles ils n'ont pas particip en sont un exemple. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on doit accuser tous les scientifiques, mais qu'un diplme ou qu'une position hirarchique n'est pas une garantie. Ce qui vaut pour Raoult, vaut galement pour les autres. 

Ensuite, quand on a pas de certitude, se fier  la majorit des experts qui penche d'un ct ou de l'autre est une indication plus ou moins forte mais ce n'est toujours pas une certitude. Et surtout, le plus problmatique c'est qu'  ce jeu l on peut facilement manipuler l'opinion public en slectionnant les experts qui seront prsents dans les media pour simuler une majorit crasante. Si les experts conomiques les plus diffuss dans les mdias officiels sont tous de la mme cole, ce n'est pas un hasard, et croire qu'il y a une barrire infranchissable entre les mondes, comme s'il tait exclus qu'il puisse exister des lobbies dans les milieux scientifiques/pharmaceutiques, serait d'une navet confondante.

Les scientifiques neutres qui selon moi ont prouv qu'ils faisaient correctement leur travail, sont par exemple ceux qui n'avaient jamais pris part  la polmique pour ou contre Raoult, mais qui nanmoins se sont penchs srieusement sur l'tude de Lancet et dmontr qu'elle tait contestable.  S'ils l'ont fait, c'est bien parce qu'ils voulaient des lments supplmentaires pour juger de l'efficacit du protocole Raoult. Comment se fait-il que d'autres scientifiques aient eu des certitudes bien avant eux au point de dire que Raoult s'opposait  la science, et pourquoi cet argument que tu rptes en boucle comme une vidence n'tait-il pas pour eux suffisant ? Parce que l'on ne juge pas de l'efficacit d'un protocole de soin sur la rputation d'une personne, parce que le doute n'est pas une preuve et que ce qui vaut pour Raoult vaut de la mme manire pour ses contradicteurs.

A l'inverse, quand on me montre une vido de la tronche en biais comme une rfrence scientifique neutre, je dis qu'on peut se laisser berner par n'importe qui. C'est peut-tre l'emballage zttique, au bnfice du doute, qui fait illusion et suffit  tromper ses admirateurs, croire que l'on va apprendre quelques chose, dvelopper son esprit critique, sa vigilance. Un bon conseil, allez apprendre ces notions psychologiques ailleurs, et puis regardez  nouveau ses vidos, vous allez rigoler et prendre de la distance avec ce personnage fallacieux. Je ne dis pas que tout ce qu'il dit est faux, ni que ses invits ne sont pas respectables, je dis que le discours du personnage ne correspond pas  ce qu'il prtend tre, et qu'il n'est pas neutre. 

En guise d'hygine prventive du jugement (dfinition de la zttique selon Jean Rostand), il se sert du doute pour dstabiliser ses spectateurs et imposer ses propres affirmations, qui elles ne doivent tre soumises  aucune critique.

C'est particulirement flagrant dans les quatre premires minutes de cette vido.



> Certains mdecins dfendent l'ide que ces mdicaments sont efficaces contre le covid 19 ou la covid 19... vous avez le droit  cette conjugaison, rjouissons-nous de ces petites liberts pugnaces que la morne valle des infrangibles rgles de l'existence nous laisse.


L on pourrait dire qu'il se la pte, mais on pourrait dire aussi que c'est du conditionnement.  Lol, il ne nous reste pas grand chose comme liberts, libert de conjugaison mais gure plus. Et pourquoi les infrangibles rgles de l'existence seraient-elles ncessairement une morne valle ? L'entame du discours n'est pas trs dynamique, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire. Mais il est trop tt pour concllure, voyons la suite:




> Efficace ou peu efficace, peu d'entre nous sont capables de dtecter la vrit rien qu'en regardant autour d'eux, de savoir si un mdicament est utile simplement en y pensant trs fort, faudrait tre mdium authentiquement ou bien prophte patent, la chose est rare.


Il parle  des bents ? Ou l'art de rsumer les tudes observationnelles  des mdecins qui regardent autour d'eux et qui pensent trs fort sans tenir compte d'aucune donne. C'est trs objectif bien entendu. Mais voil maintenant notre sauveur qui se prsente :




> Aux plus rudits d'entre nous et aux plus entrains il faut des donnes sur lesquelles rflchir...


Oui bien sr, l'ide de rflchir sur des donnes n'est rserve qu' une petite lite, les plus rudits et les plus entrains dont il fait partie. Les autres n'auraient jamais pu y penser sans cette rvlation transcendante. Assurment ce mec fait partie du top du top, faut le croire puisqu'il le dit, et pour vous chapper de votre morne condition de gens qui ne sont rien, adulez-le pour en sortir.

A 2'22", il rpond aux critiques de ceux qui lui reproche de ne pas faire de dbats contradictoires dans son mission:



> Ils pensent, en tous cas il disent que cela serait plus honnte, plus neutre, plus  mme de les aider  se faire un avis.


Remarquez bien que l'on est pas certain que ceux qui souhaitent un dbat contradictoire puissent penser, mais en tous cas "ils disent", grosso modo ils parlent sans rflchir. On entend bien  l'coute de la vido que l'expression "ils disent" est souligne, elle ne complte pas l'expression "ils pensent", elle la corrige. Et juste aprs :




> La partie de moi qui s'intresse au phnomne des croyances estime que ce qu'ils veulent en ralit c'est voir quelqu'un dfendre chez nous ce qu'ils croient tre vrai. Il veulent que leur croyance soit reprsente dans l'mission. Et c'est humain on peut les comprendre, c'est pas totalement illgitime.


L je suis rest sur le cul, faut oser quand mme. Quand on lui parle "dbat contradictoire", il fait naturellement appel  la partie de lui qui s'intresse au phnomne des croyances. Lol, c'est bien connu, seuls les croyants souhaitent un dbat contradictoire ( vrai dire pas tous). Il nous dit textuellement qu'en ralit ses contradicteurs ne pourraient lui opposer qu'une croyance. 

Avec l'expression "c'est humain on peut les comprendre" on est dans le compassionnel: seul le tout venant de l'espce humaine peut mettre cette ide ancestrale assimilable  un rflexe nandertalien et avec l'expression "c'est pas totalement illgitime", il insinue que cette demande est essentiellement anecdotique. 

Si vous gober a sans relever cette normit, vous tes mort et soumis  son discours, car vous censurerez automatiquement vos propres objections en les assimilant  des croyances. C'est de vous que vous allez toujours douter, jamais de lui. Vous allez survaloriser ses affirmations du fait d'un esprit critique rduit  nant, plong dans la morne valle de la ralit que seul le prophte rudit et entrain pourra vous rvler. Vous l'apprcierez d'autant plus qu'il a cr un vide et une ambiance dpressive, et donc une forte attente qu'il pourra combler avec n'importe quoi.

Cela rappelle directement la technique des influenceurs, c'est un cas d'cole. Et ce n'est pas la phrase suivante qui va nous rassurer sur la sincrit de son discours puisque finalement c'est la faute  Raoult:



> Mais Didier Raoult ne serait pas d'accord avec eux... L'infectiologue devenu star, a refus un dbat contradictoire au Snat...


Il donne en exemple un comportement qu'il dnonce, pour luder la question et faire de mme. Et jamais il ne donnera d'explications pour justifier son refus. C'est le comble de la tartufferie. De mme il dnonce les propos insultants tout en tant lui-mme mprisant. 

J'arrte l car pour moi la barque est plus que pleine. Ma premire remarque tait peut tre une sur interprtation, mais ses propos suivants n'ont pas permis de lever le doute et l'ont confirm. Qu'il possde ou non un diplme de biologie ne change rien  l'histoire, ce n'est pas le discours d'un scientifique neutre et bienveillant mais celui d'un charlatant. Autant d'incohrence et de perfidie en  peine plus de 3 minutes, ce n'est pas un hasard, et d'autant plus qu'on ne peut pas invoquer les alas d'une discussion  btons rompus puisqu'il lit un discours qu'il a donc soigneusement prpar.

Donc s'il compte dans ton quota de ce que tu appelles un scientifique digne de confiance... faut refaire tes comptes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, il y a des mutations moins violentes, des mutations plus violentes


En avril il y avait moins de malades et plus de morts, il semblerait donc que les mutants qui circulaient en juin, juillet, aout, septembre taient moins violents.
Bon l a remonte un peu, mais je n'ai pas hyper confiance dans les donnes officielles, si t'es infect par le SARS-CoV-2 et que t'as d'autres problmes de sant grave, si tu meurs t'es comptabilis comme tant mort du SARS-CoV-2 alors que si a se trouve a n'a pas jou du tout.
Ce n'est pas vident d'tablir les causes d'une mort. Mais bon si un type avec un cancer gnralis a un rhume et meurt, je ne mettrais pas a sur le dos du rhume Ce n'tait peut-tre pas le facteur principal.

a ne sert  rien de discuter, comme d'habitude nous sommes tous impuissant, nous ne pouvons qu'attendre et subir.
Les consquences conomique vont tre dsastreuse et la situation tait dj catastrophique  la base.
Les annes  venir ne vont pas tre marrantes.

Aux informations a parle de SARS-CoV-2, d'islam radical et des lctions aux USA, c'est lourd  la fin.

----------


## BenoitM

> En avril il y avait moins de malades et plus de morts, il semblerait donc que les mutants qui circulaient en juin, juillet, aout, septembre taient moins violents.


Ou simplement qu'on traite mieux les malades(meilleur connaissance des complications)...

http://rtbf-pod.fl.freecaster.net/po...KDReC2FKac.mp3 (20min de podcast dont une partie sur le traitement des patients)

----------


## Sodium

> Le problme est que tous les scientifiques n'ont pas la mme approche de la science, et tous ne sont pas honntes. Les reportages de Lise Lucet sur Monsanto qui montrent des responsables scientifiques renomms apposer leur signature sur des tudes auxquelles ils n'ont pas particip en sont un exemple. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on doit accuser tous les scientifiques, mais qu'un diplme ou qu'une position hirarchique n'est pas une garantie. Ce qui vaut pour Raoult, vaut galement pour les autres.


Elle a galement fait passer des tests de taux de glyphosate dans le sang totalement bidons aux gens pour renforcer son propos  ::P: 

Je n'ai pas lu dtail, mais apparemment son enqute manquait sacrment de rigueur (comme  peu prs toutes les enqutes sur le glyphosate d'ailleurs.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Elle a galement fait passer des tests de taux de glyphosate dans le sang totalement bidons aux gens pour renforcer son propos 
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu dtail, mais apparemment son enqute manquait sacrment de rigueur (comme  peu prs toutes les enqutes sur le glyphosate d'ailleurs.


Peut-tre mais cela n'a rien  voir avec mon message. Je l'ai cite dans un cadre prcis, pour dire que certains scientifiques ne sont pas rigoureux et qu'ils sont corruptibles. Quand bien mme elle aurait fait des bourdes par ailleurs, cela ne change rien  cet tat de fait puisque c'tait un entretien film et non pas une interprtation, et de plus ce n'est pas elle qui est  l'origine des Monsanto Papers: 



> Le Monde  montre comment la puissante firme amricaine a fait paratre des articles cocrits par ses employs et signs par des scientifiques pour contrer les informations dnonant la toxicit du glyphosate.
> ...
> La dernire livraison de  Monsanto papers , dclassifis au cours de lt 2017, lve le voile sur une activit jusqualors mconnue de la multinationale : le ghostwriting  littralement  criture fantme .
> 
> Considre comme une forme grave de fraude scientifique, cette pratique consiste, pour une entreprise,  agir en  auteur fantme  : alors que ses propres employs rdigent textes et tudes, ce sont des scientifiques sans lien de subordination avec elle qui les endossent en les signant, apportant ainsi le prestige de leur rputation  la publication. Ces derniers sont bien entendu rmunrs pour ce prcieux service de  blanchiment  des messages de lindustrie. Dans le plus grand secret, Monsanto a eu recours  ces stratgies.


En l'occurrence ton argument est dplac car enlves Elise Lucet de l'histoire et le problme reste identique, cela ne change pas le sens global de la premire partie de mon message quand je dis que tous les scientifiques ne sont pas neutres et qu'il serait d'une navet confondante de nier l'existence des lobbies pharmaceutiques. 

Quant  la deuxime partie de mon message, elle est totalement indpendante de la premire. Enfin bon, ton smiley semble indiquer qu'il s'agit plus d'une boutade qu'autre chose, si au moins vous pouvez vous poser deux-trois questions avant de croire que vous allez apprendre  dvelopper votre esprit critique dans les vidos de la tronche en biais, au moins je n'aurai pas perdu mon temps. Sinon danger, car son but est exactement l'inverse en faisant de ses adeptes des moutons dcrbrs, soumis et obissants aux seuls arguments d'autorit.

----------


## Sodium

L'avantage de la mthode scientifique, et contrairement  ce que l'on prtend du capital, c'est que gnralement elle s'auto-rgule, ce sont les scientifiques qui dnoncent ceux qui ne font pas leur travail correctement. Dans le cas du glyphosate c'est un peu particulier car les autres tudes (et il y en a eu beaucoup) n'ont jamais pu mettre en vidence un risque. Bref, l'histoire du glyphosate c'est avant tout du politique et pas de la science, la science a tranch depuis longtemps.

----------


## fredoche

C'est sur ces notions que vous vous garez.
La science n'est jamais qu'un tat de la connaissance et du savoir  un instant donn. 
Sur de nombreux sujets la science tranche, puis retranche autrement, et retranche, et encore... au fur et  mesure des dcouvertes, de la comprhension des choses, de nouveaux facteurs, de nouvelles expriences, de nouvelles mthodes.

La mthode scientifique n'est pas unique, les thories scientifiques ne sont pas uniques, le savoir n'est pas fig. Comme en politique il y a et il y aura toujours dbat, sur des tas de sujets. 

C'est vraiment mconnaitre ce monde comme le monde en gnral que de penser les choses comme figes, arrtes, indiscutables. Penser dtenir la vrit, c'est a qui devient une croyance, c'est l o a devient religieux, comme ceux qui crivent *S*cience avec un S majuscule  l'instar de ceux qui crivent *D*ieu.

Et c'est l o pour ma part j'abonde dans le sens de ABCIWEB. Est ce que ces gens qui en appellent  votre esprit critique vous permettent-ils le mme esprit critique et peut-tre mme plus encore par rapport  leur propre discours ? 

el_slapper tu n 'as rpondu  aucune de mes questions : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11632121

----------


## Ryu2000

> le savoir n'est pas fig


Exactement, la science avance quand une personne prsente un nouveau modle qui s'approche un peu plus de l'exactitude.
Chaque grande avance scientifique vient d'une quipe qui arrive et qui dit "ce phnomne ne fonctionne pas du tout comme on le pensait jusqu' lors, nous avons mis au point un modle beaucoup plus prcis", gnralement a ne passe pas, les spcialistes du milieu ont parfois du mal  accepter le fait qu'on remette en question leur croyance.
Alors qu'en principe les scientifiques devraient tre ouvert aux ides nouvelles.

Du coup les changements prennent parfois beaucoup de temps.
C'est un peu comme le premier gars qui est arriv et qui a dit "peut-tre que les mdecins devraient se laver les mains avant de participer  des accouchements".
Semmelweis, le mdecin qui tenta d'imposer le lavage de mains



> Le premier  avoir l'intuition que la salet des mains n'tait sans doute pas trangre aux fivres puerprales - fivres survenant aprs un accouchement ou une fausse-couche - qui firent de trs nombreuses victimes parmi les femmes et les nouveaux-ns, s'appelait Ignace Philippe Semmelweis. Mais lorsque ce mdecin obsttricien hongrois voulut convaincre le monde scientifique de sa dcouverte,* il fut mis au ban par des mdecins trop srs de leur savoir et de leur autorit pour tre capables d'autocritique* ; comme Galile qui, par sa dcouverte de la rotation de la Terre, remettait en cause la toute-puissance de lglise. C'est le parallle qu'tablissait rcemment Guillaume Erner dans son "Humeur du matin" : "Le destin de Semmelweis fut dtre un Galile du savon, je veux dire qu*il fut perscut pour ce conseil trange, il mourut  lasile pour avoir suggr  ses contemporains de se laver les mains*".


Le but de la science c'est de se dire "et si on avait toujours eu tort  propos de A", normalement la science c'est l'inverse du dogme, il faut avoir l'esprit assez ouvert pour pouvoir tout remettre en cause.
Un dogme : c'est comme a.
La science : ce n'est peut-tre pas comme a. La science tend  se rapprocher de l'exactitude, donc il y a toujours une meilleure version.

----------


## Danfre

> C'est sur ces notions que vous vous garez.
> La science n'est jamais qu'un tat de la connaissance et du savoir  un instant donn. 
> Sur de nombreux sujets la science tranche, puis retranche autrement, et retranche, et encore... au fur et  mesure des dcouvertes, de la comprhension des choses, de nouveaux facteurs, de nouvelles expriences, de nouvelles mthodes.
> 
> La mthode scientifique n'est pas unique, les thories scientifiques ne sont pas uniques, le savoir n'est pas fig. Comme en politique il y a et il y aura toujours dbat, sur des tas de sujets.


C'est vrai, mais cela s'applique aussi au Pr Raoult. Pourquoi cet argument serait il cens dcrdibiliser ceux qui remettent en cause l'efficacit de son fameux traitement ? Ou ceux qui ne demandent qu'une tude srieuse de ses effets sur le COVID ?
Savoir se remettre en question a fait aussi partie du processus scientifique. Et admettre qu'on ne sait pas pas tout, qu'on s'est tromp, c'est manifestement quelque chose dont lui est incapable.

----------


## Sodium

> C'est sur ces notions que vous vous garez.
> La science n'est jamais qu'un tat de la connaissance et du savoir  un instant donn. 
> Sur de nombreux sujets la science tranche, puis retranche autrement, et retranche, et encore... au fur et  mesure des dcouvertes, de la comprhension des choses, de nouveaux facteurs, de nouvelles expriences, de nouvelles mthodes.


C'est vrai.... mais il faut sacrment nuancer tout de mme. Cela fait un bon moment que les dcouvertes qui rvolutionnent ce que l'on pensait savoir, et qui surtout invalident des thories sont plutt rares. On affine les modles, on pousse toujours plus loin, mais on ne se base pas sur du vent. Pour valider une thorie on exige que le rsultat de l'exprience ne puisse pas tre le fruit du hasard, une anomalie statistique, la marge d'erreur acceptable est de quelque chose comme 0.0000001%, je ne sais plus le nombre de zros exact mais il y en a pas mal.

On peut prendre l'exemple de la dcouverte du boson de Higgs, il n'y a pas si longtemps. Il n'a pas rvolutionn la physique, elle a juste valid ce qu'on pensait en savoir depuis des dcennies sans pouvoir le prouver.

En mdecine ce n'est pas demain que des protocoles pourris commenceront  donner des rsultats. Enfin si, a donne des rsultats, mais totalement  ct de la plaque, il faut les refaire avec des procds srieux et l'on a au final juste perdu du temps.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est vrai, mais cela s'applique aussi au Pr Raoult. Pourquoi cet argument serait il cens dcrdibiliser ceux qui remettent en cause l'efficacit de son fameux traitement ? Ou ceux qui ne demandent qu'une tude srieuse de ses effets sur le COVID ?
> Savoir se remettre en question a fait aussi partie du processus scientifique. Et admettre qu'on ne sait pas pas tout, qu'on s'est tromp, c'est manifestement quelque chose dont lui est incapable.


+1, a.k.a Science was wrong before

----------


## Invit

> ...
> La mthode scientifique n'est pas unique, les thories scientifiques ne sont pas uniques, le savoir n'est pas fig. Comme en politique il y a et il y aura toujours dbat, sur des tas de sujets. 
> 
> C'est vraiment mconnaitre ce monde comme le monde en gnral que de penser les choses comme figes, arrtes, indiscutables. Penser dtenir la vrit, c'est a qui devient une croyance, c'est l o a devient religieux, comme ceux qui crivent *S*cience avec un S majuscule  l'instar de ceux qui crivent *D*ieu.
> ...


Le bel homme de paille... rapprocher la science de la politique et de la religion...  ::roll:: 

La science c'est surtout un moyen d'valuer si on doit douter beaucoup ou juste un peu d'une hypothse, ceci de faon objective et reproductible; et a s'applique galement  la science elle-mme. C'est mme crit dans Wikipedia (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science):



> Non dogmatique, la science est ouverte  la critique et les connaissances scientifiques, ainsi que les mthodes, sont toujours ouvertes  la rvision. De plus, les sciences ont pour but de comprendre les phnomnes et d'en tirer des prvisions justes et des applications fonctionnelles ; leurs rsultats sont sans cesse confronts  la ralit.


Aprs oui, il y a parfois des drives, style "un grand professeur expert mondial qui raconte des conneries", mais justement tt ou tard a finit par se voir.

----------


## Invit

> Ca sort d'un de tes liens cits : https://www.revmed.ch/covid-19/Revue...-azithromycine
> Mta-analyse que tu vnres au mme titre que les zzettes qui veulent se faire plus grosses que le professeur,  grand renfort de dmonstration youtube, fort connu pour sa mthodologie scientifique et mdiatique  coups de likes et d'abonns.
> 
> Bien sur rien ne t'tonne :
> 839, on en garde 29 dont 25 avec des risques de biais et avec a la dmonstration est faite ?
> Putain c'est beau non ?
> 
> Oui qu'importe les 810 articles rejets sur quels critres, on ne sait pas.


Bien-sr qu'on sait. C'est expliqu en dtail dans l'article et il y a mme un diagramme qui rsume la slection des tudes (https://www.researchgate.net/publica..._meta-analysis). Et c'est expliqu aussi dans leur "dmonstration youtube".

En gros, 839 c'est le nombre de rsultat dans 3 moteurs de recherche... Perso quand je fais une recherche dans google, il me donne des milliers de rsultats mais aprs la premire page, a n'a souvent plus vraiment de rapport avec ma recherche... Bref, sur ces 839 rsultats, il y a dans les 250 doublons, 280 papiers qui n'tudient pas le bon mdicament et 280 papiers qui ne sont pas des tudes originales (commentaires, meta-analyses...). Et le processus de slection a t tabli avant de le raliser, justement pour viter des slections subjectives.

Mais voila, c'est tellement plus facile de lire en diagonale une traduction de rsum et d'en conclure que la science n'est pas srieuse...

----------


## fredoche

> C'est vrai.... mais il faut sacrment nuancer tout de mme. Cela fait un bon moment que les dcouvertes qui rvolutionnent ce que l'on pensait savoir, et qui surtout invalident des thories sont plutt rares. On affine les modles, on pousse toujours plus loin, mais on ne se base pas sur du vent. Pour valider une thorie on exige que le rsultat de l'exprience ne puisse pas tre le fruit du hasard, une anomalie statistique, la marge d'erreur acceptable est de quelque chose comme 0.0000001%, je ne sais plus le nombre de zros exact mais il y en a pas mal.
> 
> On peut prendre l'exemple de la dcouverte du boson de Higgs, il n'y a pas si longtemps. Il n'a pas rvolutionn la physique, elle a juste valid ce qu'on pensait en savoir depuis des dcennies sans pouvoir le prouver.
> 
> En mdecine ce n'est pas demain que des protocoles pourris commenceront  donner des rsultats. Enfin si, a donne des rsultats, mais totalement  ct de la plaque, il faut les refaire avec des procds srieux et l'on a au final juste perdu du temps.


Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que vous parlez de choses dont vous n'avez pas ide et vous continuez  utiliser des lments de langages comme "pourris" en rptant les paroles de vos mystificateurs youtubeurs.
Le 0.0000001% on est bien loin. La fameuse mta-analyse qui vous a tranch la tte s'appuie sur une p-value de 0.05 : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valeur_p et ds intervalles de confiance de 95%



> HR, OR and RR were treated as equivalent measures of mortality risk. Pooled RR were determined by using a random effect model with inverse variance weighting (DerSimonianLaird method) [28
> ]. Significance was checked using a Z-test, where p < 0.05 is considered as significant.


https://www.clinicalmicrobiologyandi...ecsectitle0105

De tout ce que vous dites, tout est sujet  interprtation: Et comme ces gens interprtent, vous encore plus. 
Je vous lis ici clamer le risque associ  l'hydroxychloroquine, est-ce que l'un de vous a tir de cette tude que *l'hydrochloroquine n'tait pas associ  un risque de surmortalit* ? Pas un, pas plus que les auteurs, puisque ce n'est pas a qu'ils veulent montrer, ni vous d'ailleurs.
Vous clamez la mthode pourrie, mais sur les 29 tudes slectionnes, seules 3 sont des RCT. Donc c'est une mta-analyse sur des tudes pourries, mais avec le mot "Mta" Dieu rentre dans la place, et la messe est dite.



> so 29 articles were included, of which *25 were observational studie*s, one was an interventional non-randomized study and *three were RCT.*


Je sais pas vous vous sentez pas idiots des fois non ?
Tu l'as lu toi ce truc avant de me demander de le lire ?

Au sujet des dbats, sur la mthode, sur la significativit statistiques, sur les outils statistiques eux-mme, rien n'est arrt, contrairement  vos croyances
https://www.soladisstatistics.fr/201...-de-confiance/ par exemple




> C'est vrai.... mais il faut sacrment nuancer tout de mme. *Cela fait un bon moment que les dcouvertes qui rvolutionnent ce que l'on pensait savoir*, et qui surtout invalident des thories sont plutt rares. On affine les modles, on pousse toujours plus loin, mais on ne se base pas sur du vent. Pour valider une thorie on exige que le rsultat de l'exprience ne puisse pas tre le fruit du hasard, une anomalie statistique, la marge d'erreur acceptable est de quelque chose comme 0.0000001%, je ne sais plus le nombre de zros exact mais il y en a pas mal.


Ce qui est trs con, c'est que vous n'avez toujours pas compris que l'on parle de *mdecine*. Et vous tes tellement convaincu de votre savoir, que vous croyez pouvoir confondre mdecine et sciences, et penser que les choses sont figes.
J'ai souffert d'un infarctus juste avant 40 ans. je fais partie d'une association qui promeut Coeur et Sant, c'est son nom. J'ai ctoy une personne, morte depuis, qui a vcu la mme chose que moi 20 ans plus tt. Les diffrences de prises en charge sont abyssales. Alors que lui on l'a contraint au repos durant 3 mois, j'ai fait du sport "adapt" ds ma sortie de lhpital. Et de manire intensive. C'tait le meilleur moyen de sauver mon coeur. Et a a march. A presque 50 ans, j'ai une bien meilleure forme que durant les 10 annes qui avaient prcdes cet infarctus.
Le mort en question, Daniel, tait doublement appareill, un dfibrillateur implantable, et un pace-maker. Il avait perdu 70% de sa capacit cardiaque. Il attendait depuis plus de 10 ans un cur, une transplantation. 
Vous croyez qu'on les value en RCT les transplantations ? Franchement ?

La cardiologie est un des domaines de la mdecine qui a le plus progress ces dernires annes, des bons de gants compars  d'autres domaines comme la pneumologie, l'oncologie, ou que sais-je. Des dcouvertes qui rvolutionnent il y en a et un sacr paquet. Et la plupart sont faites par des personnes de terrain, qui prennent des dcisions, qui pensent, qui suivent leurs instincts parfois, qui s'appuient sur leurs expriences.

Pas par des gratte-papiers qui compilent des chiffres sur la base d'une slection d'articles qu'ils sont seuls  dcider. a c'est des champions du clavier, des maths, de la rhtorique. Et franchement je recommanderais bien  tous ceux qui les dfendent d'aller se faire soigner par ces gens-l, et pas par des docteurs.





> Le bel homme de paille... rapprocher la science de la politique et de la religion... 
> 
> La science c'est surtout un moyen d'valuer si on doit douter beaucoup ou juste un peu d'une hypothse, ceci de faon objective et reproductible; et a s'applique galement  la science elle-mme. C'est mme crit dans Wikipedia (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science):
> 
> 
> Aprs oui, il y a parfois des drives, style "un grand professeur expert mondial qui raconte des conneries", mais justement tt ou tard a finit par se voir.


Peut-tre que le contraire se verra, c'est a le doute. Et non un pari
Pas d'homme de paille, votre conviction me parait tout autant tenir de la croyance que celles que vous prtez  d'autres

----------


## fredoche

> Bien-sr qu'on sait. C'est expliqu en dtail dans l'article et il y a mme un diagramme qui rsume la slection des tudes (https://www.researchgate.net/publica..._meta-analysis). Et c'est expliqu aussi dans leur "dmonstration youtube".
> 
> En gros, 839 c'est le nombre de rsultat dans 3 moteurs de recherche... Perso quand je fais une recherche dans google, il me donne des milliers de rsultats mais aprs la premire page, a n'a souvent plus vraiment de rapport avec ma recherche... Bref, sur ces 839 rsultats, il y a dans les 250 doublons, 280 papiers qui n'tudient pas le bon mdicament et 280 papiers qui ne sont pas des tudes originales (commentaires, meta-analyses...). Et le processus de slection a t tabli avant de le raliser, justement pour viter des slections subjectives.
> 
> Mais voila, c'est tellement plus facile de lire en diagonale une traduction de rsum et d'en conclure que la science n'est pas srieuse...


Tu sais Simon,  ne crois pas que je ne sache pas lire, parce que justement c'est ce que je fais :



> Inclusion criteria were (a) reports containing original data with available risk estimates (hazard ratios (HR), odds ratios (OR), relative risk (RR) and/or with data on the number of deaths in hydroxychloroquine/chloroquine and control groups; (b) any publication dates; (c) comparative studies with a control group with no hydroxychloroquine nor chloroquine; and (d) PCR-confirmed cases of COVID-19. *Studies reporting no deaths*, reviews and meta-analyses, commentaries, editorials and in vitro and in vivo animal studies were excluded.


https://www.clinicalmicrobiologyandi...ecsectitle0070
Puisque on veut valuer l'effet de ces mdicaments sur la mortalit, il faut qu'il y ait des morts. C'est la seule chose que mesure cette mta-analyse. Toi qui les coutent religieusement, t'avais russi  comprendre a ou pas ?






> After screening the title and the abstract, only 21 articles about hydroxychloroquine and COVID-19 were included for further consideration. *We excluded 564 articles that did not meet the inclusion criteria*.


tir d'ici :
https://www.clinicalmicrobiologyandi...ecsectitle0120

je te laisse lire le reste, parce que moi je l'ai fait

----------


## Invit

> ...
> Puisque on veut valuer l'effet de ces mdicaments sur la mortalit, il faut qu'il y ait des morts. C'est la seule chose que mesure cette mta-analyse. Toi qui les coutent religieusement, t'avais russi  comprendre a ou pas ?
> ...
> 
> ...
> je te laisse lire le reste, parce que moi je l'ai fait


Tu le fais exprs ? C'est exactement ce que je viens de t'expliquer... Tu aurais voulu qu'ils meta-analaysent l'effet de l'HCQ avec des papiers qui n'tudient pas l'HCQ ?  ::marteau:: 

Et puisque tu sais lire, tu devrais lire leurs conclusions : l'HCQ seule n'a pas d'effet significatif sur la mortalit (a ne tue pas plus et a ne sauve pas plus) mais l'HCQ +  Azithromycine augmente la mortalit. Tout ce que je dis, c'est que cette meta-analyse est un indicateur qui semble contredire les "rsultats spectaculaires du grand professeur expert mondial". Et il y a d'autres indicateurs qui semblent confirmer ce rsultat. Mais tu vas surement me repondre que c'est de la religion et que le grand professeur expert mondial a raison...

----------


## Sodium

> Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que vous parlez de choses dont vous n'avez pas ide et vous continuez  utiliser des lments de langages comme "pourris" en rptant les paroles de vos mystificateurs youtubeurs.
> Le 0.0000001% on est bien loin. La fameuse mta-analyse qui vous a tranch la tte s'appuie sur une p-value de 0.05 : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valeur_p et ds intervalles de confiance de 95%


Alors dj on va se calmer ppre, c'est mauvais pour ton coeur et ensuite a t'vitera de paratre encore moins malin que tu ne l'es. Une p-value trs importante est requise pour s'approcher autant de certitudes que possible (sans jamais pouvoir l'atteindre). Pour des expriences de physique, on va rpter encore et toujours les simulations et tests avant de confirmer une dcouverte. Des phnomnes physiques qui taient srs  99.99999% et taient en fait des anomalies statistiques, a c'est vu. En mdecine ce n'est pas la mme chose : si l'on a de trs bonnes raisons de penser qu'un traitement ne marche pas voir peut-tre dangereux, on ne va pas y exposer 3 milliards de personne pour tre "srs", dj a serait stupide et ensuite a ne ferait pas changer pour autant les neuneus dpourvus d'esprit critique.




> Ce qui est trs con, c'est que vous n'avez toujours pas compris que l'on parle de *mdecine*. Et vous tes tellement convaincu de votre savoir, que vous croyez pouvoir confondre mdecine et sciences, et penser que les choses sont figes. J'ai souffert d'un infarctus juste avant 40 ans. je fais partie d'une association qui promeut Coeur et Sant, c'est son nom. J'ai ctoy une personne, morte depuis, qui a vcu la mme chose que moi 20 ans plus tt. Les diffrences de prises en charge sont abyssales. Alors que lui on l'a contraint au repos durant 3 mois, j'ai fait du sport "adapt" ds ma sortie de lhpital. Et de manire intensive. C'tait le meilleur moyen de sauver mon coeur. Et a a march. A presque 50 ans, j'ai une bien meilleure forme que durant les 10 annes qui avaient prcdes cet infarctus.


Oui, et ? C'est une rvolution, un paradigme diffrent un progrs en mdecine ? Est-ce que dix ans auparavant tous les cardiologues rptaient "Non mais on ne pourra jamais soigner un infarctus ceux qui le pensent sont des idiots." jusqu' ce qu'un Rambo des sciences leur prouvent qu'ils avaient tort et gagne un prix Nobel ? Quel rapport entre confondre science et mdecine, la mdecine c'est du yolo ? Une chose dont on peut tre srs avec une marge d'erreur infiniment faible, c'est que les gourous imbus de leur personne qui se prennent pour des John Wayne ont beaucoup plus de chance de tuer des patients que de faire des dcouvertes.

----------


## Mat.M

> La science c'est surtout un moyen d'valuer si on doit douter beaucoup ou juste un peu d'une hypothse, ceci de faon objective et reproductible; et a s'applique galement  la science elle-mme


je vais transformer cette affirmation en une question : sauf erreur de ma part, puisque tout ce qui est relve de la science est rductible  l'atome , la vrit se trouve-t-elle derrire l'atome ?

Il me semble que oui puisque le virus du COVID tient dans une particule dont on ne connait pas encore le _modus operandi_



> Quel rapport entre confondre science et mdecine, la mdecine c'est du yolo ?.


la rponse est toute simple :la science c'est en grande partie de la thorie et de l'exprimentation ; la mdecine permet de mettre en application les thories scientifiques...

----------


## Sodium

D'o est-ce que tu sors a ? o0

----------


## Mat.M

> D'o est-ce que tu sors a ? o0


cette question est-elle destine  moi ?
Si c'est le cas voil un lment d'explication 
pour faire cogiter toute la soire ( c'est bien utile en cette priode de couvre-feu)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> je vais transformer cette affirmation en une question : sauf erreur de ma part, puisque tout ce qui est relve de la science est rductible  l'atome , la vrit se trouve-t-elle derrire l'atome ?
> ...


et vice et versa....

----------


## Mat.M

> On peut prendre l'exemple de la dcouverte du boson de Higgs, il n'y a pas si longtemps. Il n'a pas rvolutionn la physique, elle a juste valid ce qu'on pensait en savoir depuis des dcennies sans pouvoir le prouver.


oui vous avez raison mais la dcouverte du boson de Higgs c'est pas a qui va m'empcher de trpasser surtout si je me fais renverser par une voiture en sortant de chez moi...
sauf dcouverte mdicale majeure qui empcherait les individus de mourir qu'importe la cause...

----------


## Invit

> oui vous avez raison mais la dcouverte du boson de Higgs c'est pas a qui va m'empcher de trpasser surtout si je me fais renverser par une voiture en sortant de chez moi...
> sauf dcouverte mdicale majeure qui empcherait les individus de mourir qu'importe la cause...


Mais bon sang, c'est quoi le rapport ?
La dcouverte du boson de Higgs, a permet juste de vrifier qu'une prdiction du modle standard de la physique des particules se produit effectivement dans la ralit.
Cette thorie n'a jamais prtendue rendre les gens immortels.
Si c'est le salut de ton me que tu cherches alors effectivement, laisse tomber la science et regarde plutt du ct des religions.

----------


## Mat.M

@Simon ok d'accord merci pour la rponse qui me satisfait, mais je pense qu'il faut rester zen non ?

----------


## Invit

> @Simon ok d'accord merci pour la rponse qui me satisfait, mais je pense qu'il faut rester zen non ?


Pas de soucis, tant mieux si cette rponse te satisfait.
Dsol si j'ai pas l'air zen, c'est juste que j'ai du mal  comprendre la logique et que je me demande si c'est une vraie rflexion ou juste du troll.

----------


## Ryu2000

> sauf dcouverte mdicale majeure qui empcherait les individus de mourir qu'importe la cause...


Ce serait horrible comme monde.
C'est hyper important que les gens meurent, il y a dj trop d'humains, la surpopulation est un problme extrmement grave.
Parfois on gaspille plein de ressources pour maintenir en vie des bbs qui ne se dvelopperont jamais correctement, on ferait mieux d'abrger leur souffrance. Sur terre les ressources sont limites il faudrait les grer un peu mieux que a.
Heureusement l'esprance de vie dans les pays occidentaux commence  diminuer  :+1:  (mais il faut attendre 60 ans pour commencer  voir le dbut du changement).
Comme dit le proverbe "we need a new plague".

La mauvaise nouvelle c'est que le confinement a produit un baby boom, ces enfants vont en chier, ils vont naitre au mauvais moment. Quoi que peut-tre que les choses vont s'amliorer au bout d'un temps. Ceux qui sont n en 1919, on vu leur vie s'amliorer  partir de 1945. Donc peut-tre que ceux qui vont naitre en 2021, finiront pas avoir une vie pas trop mal.

Apparemment aux USA ils testent des trucs :
Covid : les Etats-Unis autorisent pleinement le remdesivir



> L'Agence amricaine des mdicaments (FDA) a accord une autorisation pleine au mdicament antiviral remdesivir pour les malades hospitaliss du Covid-19. Elle confirme ainsi l'autorisation conditionnelle accorde en mai, selon son fabricant Gilead.
> Celui-ci a annonc avoir reu l'autorisation pour le mdicament sous la marque Veklury. Soulignant que c'tait le seul traitement spcifique contre le Covid-19 ainsi autoris aprs une procdure de vrification plus rigoureuse et dfinitive.


Covid-19 : couvre-feu dans 54 dpartements ds minuit, la 2e vague pourrait tre  pire 
a pourrait tre pire mais a pourrait ne pas l'tre non plus.

2021 ce sera peut-tre encore plus chiant que 2020.
March de Nol de Strasbourg : aprs l'annulation, des habitants dus et des forains inquiets

----------


## pmithrandir

> Parfois on gaspille plein de ressources pour maintenir en vie des bbs qui ne se dvelopperont jamais correctement, on ferait mieux d'abrger leur souffrance.


Tu sais que tes propos sont d'une rare violence pour les personnes diffrentes ou leur famille ?
Mon fils a un handicap mental, il sera donc une charge pour la socit toute sa vie.On fait quoi, on lui tire une balle dans la tete parce qu'il n'est pas utile a la socit et qu'il consomme sans rien donner ?
On fait quoi avec tous les handicaps du monde, tous les vieux, les chmeurs, les finalement pas tout a fait correct ?
Au passage, on tue tous ceux avec un QI en dessous de 80, ils coutent surement plus  la plante que ce qu'ils amneront ?

Ce que tu propose est tout simplement de leugnisme, et c'est en gnral une spcialit des rgimes fascistes. Derrire, c'est nier tout l'aspect humain et la richesse que ces personnes peuvent apporter au monde, non pas montaire mais dans les relations humaines.
C'est nier la souffrance des parents devant leur enfant qu'on condamnerait sans autre forme de procs.
C'est dfinir des critres de vie ou de mort forcement difficile  dfendre.


Dans tous tes crits, je n'arrive qu'a une seule conclusion. Jespre que tu auras la chance de continuer une petite vie ppre sans remous toute ta vie. Que jamais tu n'auras a vivre ce genre de situation parce que tout ton monde de certitudes s'effondrerait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On fait quoi avec tous les handicaps du monde, tous les vieux, les chmeurs, les finalement pas tout a fait correct ?


Il y a une mre qui a eu 2 enfants trs handicaps, ils n'atteindront jamais 10 ans, ils seront sous morphine l'intgralit de leur vie, leur vie n'est que souffrance, selon comment on regarde c'est de la torture pour tout le monde.
Une fois que le diagnostic a eu lieu on aurait du les aider  mourir, si ils pouvaient parler ils crieraient "tuez-moi !".

Il y a des gens d'LREM qui militent un peu pour le suicide assist :
"On devrait lui permettre le suicide assist" une dpute LREM ragit au combat d'Alain Cocq
Si une personne demande  mourir on devrait peut-tre l'aider.

Pour l'instant la France est un pays riche, quand la pauvret extrme arrivera on n'aura plus assez de ressources pour maintenir tout le monde en vie, il faudra avoir le sens des priorits.




> Au passage, on tue tous ceux avec un QI en dessous de 80, ils coutent surement plus  la plante que ce qu'ils amneront ?


Je ne suis pas convaincu, ils peuvent surement tre autonome, trouver un job, louer un appartement, payer les factures et les impts.
Avec un peu de chance ils peuvent trouver un job de manager, ou une connerie comme a.
Aprs si ils vivent dans des pays extrmement pauvres, ils ne pollueront jamais beaucoup, ils ne prendront jamais l'avion, ils n'achteront pas de smartphone, de tablette, de PC portable, de voiture lectrique.

Quand une femme est enceinte il y a une cographie obligatoire, on regarde si l'enfant est trisomique et si c'est le cas on demande aux parents si ils veulent le garder.
Et il y a des parents courageux qui dcident de le tuer, pour lui viter une vie de souffrance. (la femme va prendre cher parce qu'avorter c'est violent, le corps ne comprend pas ce qui lui arrive, psychologiquement c'est dvastateur, mais avec le temps a devrait finir par aller mieux)
Avoir un enfant c'est une responsabilit norme, avoir un enfant lourdement handicap c'est encore pire. C'est une grosse difficult, a fatigue, a stress, a peut finir par nerver parfois.

a me rappel un reportage que j'avais vu, c'tait un couple qui avait choisi le mode trs difficile car ils ont adopt 1 ou 2 enfants handicaps.
C'tait vraiment sympa de leur part, mais c'tait vraiment lourd en consquence.

Les gens extrmement pragmatique vont se dire que c'est parfois mieux de ne pas maintenir en vie certains malades.

----------


## foetus

> Covid-19 : couvre-feu dans 54 dpartements ds minuit, la 2e vague pourrait tre  pire


De toute manire, cela ne peut tre que pire  ::mrgreen:: 

Parce que d'aprs les chiffres officiels, en octobre 2020, il y a eu autant de morts en 10 mois (481 747) qu'en 2019 (480 363) qu'en 2018 (481 462).
Mme s'il y a eu 1 pic de mortalit en avril 2020 (67 213, en 2019 - 49 719 et en 2018 - 51 008)

----------


## CinePhil

> Parce que d'aprs les chiffres officiels, en octobre 2020, il y a eu autant de morts en 10 mois (481 747) qu'en 2019 (480 363) qu'en 2018 (481 462).
> Mme s'il y a eu 1 pic de mortalit en avril 2020 (67 213, en 2019 - 49 719 et en 2018 - 51 008)


C'est ce que je dis depuis la fin du confinement : il faudra regarder l'volution de la mortalit annuelle  la fin de l'anne... et on se rendra probablement compte qu'elle n'a pas beaucoup volu. Ces chiffres le confirment pour le moment.
J'avais vu une courbe cet t qui montrait que le pic de surmortalit du printemps a t suivi d'une plus faible mortalit dans les semaines qui ont suivi le dc-onfinement. Parmi les morts lis  la covid, nombreux sont ceux qui seraient de toute manire morts quelque semaines ou mois plus tard.

----------


## CinePhil

Et maintenant, le couvre-foutoir !
Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !

----------


## Gunny

> Au passage, on tue tous ceux avec un QI en dessous de 80, ils coutent surement plus  la plante que ce qu'ils amneront ?


M'tonnerait qu'il soit en faveur du suicide

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !


Il va falloir s'armer de patiente parce que a va continuer encore pendant trs longtemps, peut-tre qu'en 2022 il y aura encore des restrictions, quoi que d'ici l il y aura peut-tre des traitements ou des vaccins.
Quand tous sera fini, le gouvernement dira que si les restrictions avaient t plus faibles le nombre de morts serait plus lev.

Il y a un pays qui rsiste encore et toujours :
Coronavirus: face  la remonte des cas, la Sude garde le cap



> Jeudi, le gouvernement a cr la surprise en levant ses recommandations spcifiques  l'gard des personnes  risque, notamment celles de plus de 70 ans,  qui il tait demand depuis le dbut de l'pidmie de rester chez elles. Pour justifier cet assouplissement, *les autorits ont dit craindre des problmes de sant comme la dpression et la solitude lies  l'isolement.*
> 
> Les sondages montrent qu'une majorit de Sudois soutiennent l'approche dfendue par les autorits. Pourtant la stratgie a connu ses dtracteurs, en Sude comme  l'tranger. Au dbut de l'pidmie, certains ont accus la Sude de jouer  la roulette russe avec sa population, son nombre de dcs dpassant de loin celui de ses voisins ayant adopt des mesures plus strictes. *Le gouvernement dfend son modle et parle de mesures pertinentes sur le long terme, pour un marathon, et non un sprint.*


Il y a des rumeurs qui tournent en ce moment, l'une d'entre elle parle d'un second confinement pour pouvoir sauver Nol, mais a m'tonnerait que a ait lieu.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> M'tonnerait qu'il soit en faveur du suicide


Aprs, on parle d'un gusse qui crie qu'il faut supprimer l'espce humaine, mais sans jamais se proposer pour montrer l'exemple.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne suis pas convaincu, ils peuvent surement tre autonome, trouver un job, louer un appartement, payer les factures et les impts.


Ou meme faire troll sur dev.com  ::):

----------


## Sodium

> C'est ce que je dis depuis la fin du confinement : il faudra regarder l'volution de la mortalit annuelle  la fin de l'anne... et on se rendra probablement compte qu'elle n'a pas beaucoup volu. Ces chiffres le confirment pour le moment.
> J'avais vu une courbe cet t qui montrait que le pic de surmortalit du printemps a t suivi d'une plus faible mortalit dans les semaines qui ont suivi le dc-onfinement. Parmi les morts lis  la covid, nombreux sont ceux qui seraient de toute manire morts quelque semaines ou mois plus tard.


Le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de surmortalit importante est pas mal dpendant du fait qu'il y ait de la place dans les hpitaux pour accueilir les cas graves  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Parce que d'aprs les chiffres officiels, en octobre 2020, il y a eu autant de morts en 10 mois (481 747) qu'en 2019 (480 363) qu'en 2018 (481 462).
> Mme s'il y a eu 1 pic de mortalit en avril 2020 (67 213, en 2019 - 49 719 et en 2018 - 51 008)


Heu... tu es au courant qu'il y a eu un confinement justement pour limiter cette surmortalit ?
Mais bon, les mesures sanitaires doivent tre inutiles sinon on aurait une nouvelle vague quand on lve les mesures... wait...

----------


## Invit

> Tu sais que tes propos sont d'une rare violence pour les personnes diffrentes ou leur famille ?
> Mon fils a un handicap mental, il sera donc une charge pour la socit toute sa vie.On fait quoi, on lui tire une balle dans la tete parce qu'il n'est pas utile a la socit et qu'il consomme sans rien donner ?
> On fait quoi avec tous les handicaps du monde, tous les vieux, les chmeurs, les finalement pas tout a fait correct ?
> Au passage, on tue tous ceux avec un QI en dessous de 80, ils coutent surement plus  la plante que ce qu'ils amneront ?
> 
> Ce que tu propose est tout simplement de leugnisme, et c'est en gnral une spcialit des rgimes fascistes. Derrire, c'est nier tout l'aspect humain et la richesse que ces personnes peuvent apporter au monde, non pas montaire mais dans les relations humaines.
> C'est nier la souffrance des parents devant leur enfant qu'on condamnerait sans autre forme de procs.
> C'est dfinir des critres de vie ou de mort forcement difficile  dfendre.
> 
> ...


Ce discours humaniste  du sens dans un monde ou d'une socit de profusion nergtique et alimentaire, ce qui sera de moins en moins le cas.

L tu es en train de nous dire que la slection naturelle est fachiste, il manque le mot nazi et on atteint le point god win.

----------


## Sodium

La slection naturelle n'est rien, ni bonne ni mauvaise, elle est l c'est tout.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce discours humaniste  du sens dans un monde ou d'une socit de profusion nergtique et alimentaire, ce qui sera de moins en moins le cas.
> 
> L tu es en train de nous dire que la slection naturelle est fachiste, il manque le mot nazi et on atteint le point god win.


Quelque soit la civilisation, Je n en connais pas beaucoup qui n essayerai pas tout pour leur enfant.

Et je trouve que ce genre de discours qui va condamner les actes des parents et des mdecins qui essayent de sauver les enfants... Et qui je pense ont la meilleure ide de ce qui peut etre fait et ce qui ne peut pas... Est vie  simpliste et cruel.

Le jour o il aura un vnement seulement 10 fois moins traumatisant que d apprendre le handicap de son enfant..  Je pense que ryu s effondrera, son monde n tant plus dans ses illres. 

Je doute qu il ai la moindre ide de ce que peut etre ce quotidien et le poids de ces choix. Alors qu il se taise.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Ce discours humaniste  du sens dans un monde ou d'une socit de profusion nergtique et alimentaire, ce qui sera de moins en moins le cas.
> 
> L tu es en train de nous dire que la slection naturelle est fachiste, il manque le mot nazi et on atteint le point god win.


Non justement, il parle bien d'eugnisme, qui est tous le contraire de la slection naturelle, puisque c'est de la slection artificielle. Je suis ce fil de discussion de loin depuis quelque semaine, et je suis vraiment effar par les propos qui sont tenus ici, aussi bien sur le coronavirus par ceux qui disent qu'on en fait trop pour 30.000 mort, alors que justement, c'est malgr tous ce qu'on a fait, on arrive quand meme a 30.000 morts, imagin si rien n'avait t fait. Et maintenant par les propos de Ryu, qui sont dj rarement profonds, mais la ils sont vraiment abjects. 

Ce forum tombe vraiment bas.

----------


## Invit

Bah excuse de ne pas tre fleur bleue, il faut laisser ses sentiments de ct et regarder les chiffres, oui 30000 morts c'est beaucoup et justement si vous trouvez que c'est beaucoup vous devriez tre contre le confinement car il va dtruire l'conomie et cette destruction va entraner plus de morts que le virus.

Il fallait confiner les personnes  risque pas les autres mais bon c'est une dcision trop difficile pour les gnrations des 50 dernires annes qui se caractrisent par une non dcision sur tous les sujets possibles.

Bref on s'enfonce tout seul en enfermant tout le monde au lieu d'enfermer ceux qui risquent le plus. Si on le fait vous allez crier  la discrimination, bah oui pourquoi seules les personnes fragiles devraient mourir tout le monde devrait mourir  cause de cette crise.

Ceux qui veulent le confinement seront responsables des morts conomiques.

----------


## el_slapper

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Tireb, mais elle amne un sous-sujet particulirement cruel - et pourtant au combien important : comment faire en sorte que le remde ne soit pas pire que le mal. Sachant qu'on dcouvre tous les jours de nouveaux trucs sur le mal (de bonnes comme de mauvaises surprises, on a amlior les traitements, les chutes d'immunit semblent rares, par contre ce truc est encore plus contaminateur que prvu, et il laisse des squelles vicelardes), c'est par dfinition assez impossible.

Donc nos gouvernement naviguent  vue, en profite pour pousser leurs marottes (ici, c'est la faute aux jeunes, l la faute aux ftards, ou l encore aux trangers), prennent des dcisions  la sauvette, sous la pression conjugues de services hospitaliers en dcapilotade, d'agents conomiques trangls, d'lecteurs gs effrays, et de mdias d'autant plus virulents qu'ils sont mal informs. Pendant que les gens dcident qu'ils savent mieux que les autres, et font chacun  sa sauce (certains se barricadent, d'autres stockent, d'autres encore mprise la maladie, voire la provoquent).

La premire victime de ce virus, c'est la sant mentale.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

C'est tellement la faute des jeunes que sont les vieux qui finissent en ra...

Faudrait que les vieux arrtent d'aller en boite, hein.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est tellement la faute des jeunes que sont les vieux qui finissent en ra...
> 
> Faudrait que les vieux arrtent d'aller en boite, hein.


Les boites sont fermes depuis longtemps pour tout le monde. 

Je viens de voir un tudiant il y a quelques heures  Clermont-Fd avant l'instauration du couvre feu, qui m'a dit que le patron d'un bar tudiant avait chop le covid et tait au CHU pour complications respiratoires graves de mme qu'un tudiant qui frquentait ce bar. Pour l'instant ils ne sont pas en ranimation mais ils ncessitent des soins. Si les hpitaux taient saturs ces deux l seraient en grand danger et le patron du bar a 45 ans. Regarder le taux de mortalit actuel n'a aucun sens compar  ce qu'il serait si les hpitaux taient saturs. On aura proportionellemnt toujours plus de dcs chez les vieux mais cela ne veut pas dire que tous les autres seront pargns en cas d'engorgement des hpitaux et pas uniquement en cas de saturation des ranimations. 

La prise en charge des malades a une grande importance pour viter que leur situation ne s'aggrave. J'ai l'impression que beaucoup d'entre-vous raisonnent comme si c'tait soit bnin, soit des soins intensifs avec intubation, comme si les situations intermdiaires taient sans danger mme en absence de soins hospitaliers. Vous en tes certain ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bah excuse de ne pas tre fleur bleue, il faut laisser ses sentiments de ct et regarder les chiffres
> ...
> 
> Ceux qui veulent le confinement seront responsables des morts conomiques.


Cela fait longtemps que l'on regarde des chiffres, des chiffres qui ne veulent rien dire, comme les chiffres de la croissance qui sont senss profiter au plus grand nombre alors qu'il ne profitent rellement qu' une petite minorit au dtriment de la trs grande majorit des autres. A quoi servent les centaines de milliard des multinationales,  quoi sert la spculation financire qui n'a aucun rapport avec l'conomie relle ? Quelle est leur utilit relle vis  vis de l'quilibre de la plante et du bien tre de la population ?

Les morts conomiques, cela fait longtemps que tout le monde s'en fou. De toutes faon les rgles conomiques actuelles sont pourries jusqu' l'os, soutenues  bout de bras par des mercenaires politiques qui n'obissent qu' leurs maitres, c'est  dire in fine aux lobbies les plus puissants et a s'arrte l (je caricature un peu, mais les dcisions importantes vont toutes dans ce sens).

Donc au final, je m'en tape des consquences pour cette conomie l, elle est obsolte, ce sera l'occasion de voir si les hommes peuvent tre moins cons qu'ils ne le sont actuellement. On verra si des solutions se dessinent. Ce sera bien pire qu'avant si les rgles conomiques ne changent pas, mais au final cela ne fera que prcipiter un peu la dcadence d'un monde qui de toutes faon va  sa perte si rien de change. A l'chelle de temps de l'humanit c'est pareil que de dire qu'on peut laisser mourir des vieux qui n'auraient vcu de quelques mois ou quelques annes de plus. 

D'ailleurs les deux propositions sont lies, si vous pensez que la seconde est admissible, c'est que vous pensez que les rgles conomiques actuelles sont immuables et qu'il faut faire avec, c'est  dire que vous vous condamnez  terme car les exigences cologiques et environnementales exigent le mme type de changement, c'est  dire mettre l'conomie au service des hommes et de la plante et non pas l'inverse comme actuellement. Et que l'on ne nous raconte pas d'histoires, nous avons suffisamment d'intelligence collective et de ressources pour affronter l'avenir si tout le monde y mettait de la bonne volont, sans ncessairement revenir au temps de la bougie ni  celui de la barbarie.

----------


## Danfre

> C'est tellement la faute des jeunes que sont les vieux qui finissent en ra...
> 
> Faudrait que les vieux arrtent d'aller en boite, hein.


Il faudrait surtout que les "jeunes" arrtent de se regarder le nombril et ralisent ce que signifie de vivre en socit. 
Ce ne serait (presque) pas un problme s'il ne suffisait pas de quelques % d'imbciles dans une population pour la mettre en danger toute entire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je doute qu il ai la moindre ide de ce que peut etre ce quotidien


Tu n'en sais rien du tout.
Dans les pays pauvres l'tat n'a pas les moyens de financer une scurit sociale, les gens n'ont pas les moyens de payer pour un handicap lourd, donc c'est mieux pour tout le monde si il meurt (surtout pour lui).
Il y a plein d'handicaps diffrents, mais quand c'est vraiment grave c'est un poids pour la famille, a gnre des tensions et a peut mener au divorce.
Le jour o il n'y aura plus de scurit sociale en France des choses vont changer.

Bref, il y a des parents qui comprennent de quoi je parle :
Arrt des soins pour un bb: "J'en veux au corps mdical de ne pas tre humain"



> Plus de trois semaines aprs la naissance de leur bb, les parents de Titouan ne comprennent toujours pas la dcision de l'quipe soignante. J'en veux au corps mdical de ne pas tre  ce moment l humain, de ne pas entendre notre parole en tant que parents", explique, Mlanie, la maman, interroge par France 3 Poitou-Charentes. *Le couple accuse les mdecins d'acharnement thrapeutique sur leur fils*. Les squelles pour Titouan sont, pour l'heure, impossible  dterminer. "*Notre bb est sdat en permanence*. De toutes faons, il sera hmiplgique. Les mdecins veulent la certitude d'un handicap lourd, ils ont dj la certitude d'un handicap modr ou lourd et a leur suffit pas", poursuit Mlanie sur Europe 1.


On va reprendre depuis le dbut :



> sauf dcouverte mdicale majeure qui empcherait les individus de mourir qu'importe la cause...


Je ne crois pas que ce soit souhaitable, et je ne crois pas qu'on se dirige dans cette direction.
Il y a de plus en plus de cancers et pour le moment les traitements ne sont pas ultra efficace.
Il y a de plus en plus de maladies auto immune et pour l'instant on ne sait pas de quoi a vient.

Il ne faut pas rver d'une solution miracle.
Si quelqu'un est obse c'est parce qu'il a une mauvaise hygine de vie (il mange n'importe quoi, il ne fait pas assez d'activit physique), l'obsit peut provoquer un diabte de type 2, des problmes cardiovasculaires, etc.
Il n'y aura jamais une pilule magique qui le remettra en forme. L'obsit est une maladie grave et c'est entirement de sa faute si il est malade.

Si a se trouve il y aura rgulirement des nouvelles maladies comme le SARS-CoV-2 qui pourront tre fatales pour les faibles (comme la grippe).
Je pense que l'esprance de vie dans les pays riches est en train de diminuer.




> Non justement, il parle bien d'eugnisme


Pas du tout, je parle pas de gens qui ne peuvent pas survivre seul, donc c'est bien de la slection naturelle.
J'ai parl de bbs qui ne se dvelopperont jamais, il faut faire des gros efforts pour les maintenir en vie (en permanence sous morphine).




> Ceux qui veulent le confinement seront responsables des morts conomiques.


De toute faon avant l'pidmie l'conomie tait dj foutue.
Donc confinement ou pas la finalit est la mme, a acclre juste le processus, au lieu d'avoir une chute continue et lente, il va y avoir une chute brutale.

====
L il y a le point de vue intressant d'un grand spcialiste de ce type de maladie :
Covid-19 : Didier Raoult dcrit une situation moins svre qu'au printemps



> Actuellement, (la situation) semble plus svre qu'en juillet. *Mais pour l'instant, (elle) est moins svre qu'au printemps* a indiqu le professeur de l'institut hospitalo-universitaire de Marseille. La mortalit tait beaucoup plus basse lors de la premire scne de l'acte 2, en juillet, a-t-il concd, omettant ainsi l'expression deuxime vague.
> 
> Interrog sur la mise en place du couvre-feu dans plusieurs mtropoles franaises - qui va s'tendre  plusieurs autres dpartements -, Didier Raoult a qualifi le sujet de complexe. Ce qui est trs clair, c'est que l'isolement et la mise en place des tests joue un rle incroyablement important. On a eu une surmortalit en mars en raison du retard de la mise en place des tests, a-t-il dit.


On va voir si la maladie va devenir plus violente qu'en avril ou pas.
En tout cas en juillet, aout, septembre, il y a eu beaucoup de malades et il y en relativement peu qui ont fini dans un tat grave.
Les services de ranimation taient loin d'tre satur.

----------


## Invit

> Il faudrait surtout que les "jeunes" arrtent de se regarder le nombril et ralisent ce que signifie de vivre en socit. 
> Ce ne serait (presque) pas un problme s'il ne suffisait pas de quelques % d'imbciles dans une population pour la mettre en danger toute entire.


Bah l ce sont les vieux qui se regardent le nombril en voulant tuer les jeunes et les travailleurs pour gagner 5 ans d'esprance de vie. Alors qu'ils ont profit de tout pendant toute leur vie.

C'est comme quand les pays riches disent aux pays en dveloppement d'arrter de polluer, c'est juste du foutage de gueule.

La majorit de ceux qui meurent de ce virus sont des vieux alors oui statistiquement tu auras toujours des cas qui n'auraient pas d mourir.

Mais bon tu peux avoir un cancer   7 ans ou faire une crise cardiaque  15, c'est la vie.

----------


## fredoche

> Tu le fais exprs ? C'est exactement ce que je viens de t'expliquer... Tu aurais voulu qu'ils meta-analaysent l'effet de l'HCQ avec des papiers qui n'tudient pas l'HCQ ? 
> 
> Et puisque tu sais lire, tu devrais lire leurs conclusions : l'HCQ seule n'a pas d'effet significatif sur la mortalit (a ne tue pas plus et a ne sauve pas plus) mais l'HCQ +  Azithromycine augmente la mortalit. Tout ce que je dis, c'est que cette meta-analyse est un indicateur qui semble contredire les "rsultats spectaculaires du grand professeur expert mondial". Et il y a d'autres indicateurs qui semblent confirmer ce rsultat. Mais tu vas surement me repondre que c'est de la religion et que le grand professeur expert mondial a raison...


Je serais bien tent de te poser la mme question, sauf que je connais dj la rponse. Et tu n'expliques rien du tout, tu annones que des auteurs ont dj tout expliqu.

Choisir de n'tudier que l'effet sur la mortalit est en soi un biais, mais devrais-je te ou vous demander si vous tes trop stupides pour le comprendre. Alors jutilise le conditionnel, et d'crire stupide vous empchera videmment de comprendre ce que j'essaie de vous dire, mais vu que de toute faon que je l'crive ou non ne change rien sur cette capacit  voir les choses autrement, peu importe. Exclure de fait tout ce qui ne fait aucune rfrence  la mortalit c'est forcment orienter cette mta-analyse.
D'autres indicateurs, il pourrait y en avoir  la pelle, hospitalisation ou non, dure d'hospitalisation, ncessit d'assistance en oxygne, ncessit d'intubation, dure de la fivre, existence et persistance de diffrents symptmes, etc. Par contre choisir la mortalit comme condition ncessaire des tudes prises en compte, c'est choisir forcment des patients hospitaliss en soins intensifs ou en ranimation,  un stade suffisamment avanc pour que tous, y compris le grand expert dont tu parles, affirment que  ce stade de la maladie la HCQ ne servent plus  rien, puisque le virus a dj fait son uvre.
Le grand expert dit d'ailleurs depuis longtemps qu' ce stade il n'y a quasiment plus de virus. 






> Alors dj on va se calmer ppre, c'est mauvais pour ton coeur et ensuite a t'vitera de paratre encore moins malin que tu ne l'es. Une p-value trs importante est requise pour s'approcher autant de certitudes que possible (sans jamais pouvoir l'atteindre). Pour des expriences de physique, on va rpter encore et toujours les simulations et tests avant de confirmer une dcouverte. Des phnomnes physiques qui taient srs  99.99999% et taient en fait des anomalies statistiques, a c'est vu. En mdecine ce n'est pas la mme chose : si l'on a de trs bonnes raisons de penser qu'un traitement ne marche pas voir peut-tre dangereux, on ne va pas y exposer 3 milliards de personne pour tre "srs", dj a serait stupide et ensuite a ne ferait pas changer pour autant les neuneus dpourvus d'esprit critique.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, et ? C'est une rvolution, un paradigme diffrent un progrs en mdecine ? Est-ce que dix ans auparavant tous les cardiologues rptaient "Non mais on ne pourra jamais soigner un infarctus ceux qui le pensent sont des idiots." jusqu' ce qu'un Rambo des sciences leur prouvent qu'ils avaient tort et gagne un prix Nobel ? Quel rapport entre confondre science et mdecine, la mdecine c'est du yolo ? Une chose dont on peut tre srs avec une marge d'erreur infiniment faible, c'est que les gourous imbus de leur personne qui se prennent pour des John Wayne ont beaucoup plus de chance de tuer des patients que de faire des dcouvertes.


Mon cur va trs bien ma cocotte. Mon cerveau aussi
Ce serait pas 3 milliards mais  peu prs *2 000 000 000* qui auraient bouff de ce mdicament. Et j'aurais bien tendance  te classer dans les neuneus oui, mais t'as vu j'ai encore crit au conditionnel.
Le gourou la seule dcouverte dont il se targue, c'est que ce n'en est pas une de dcouverte. C'est que utiliser un mdicament vieux de 60 ans, antiviral utilis tant pour la malaria que pour des manifestations inflammatoires comme la polyarthrite rhumatode ou le lupus peut s'avrer efficace sur cette classe de virus, comme il s'tait dj avr efficace 15 ans auparavant sur le SARS.

Tu sais c'est pas parce que tu te crois maline que tu l'es. C'est encore et toujours le problme des croyances. 

Oui c'est une rvolution, personne ne te parle de Nobel. Quand quelques mdecins ont du suggrer qu'il fallait au contraire du repos forc  la suite d'un infarctus des exercices physiques de manire prcoce et intense, oui beaucoup ont d tre incrdules et ont d refus de mettre en uvre cette nouvelle thrapie qui allait totalement  l'encontre de ce qui se pratiquait jusqu'alors. Oui c'est un progrs norme qui a du tre mesur et valu au dbut par peu puis beaucoup d'tudes observationnelles o le groupe contrle tait extrieur, ailleurs, o il n'y avait aucun RCT. 
Des progrs en mdecine il y en a tous les jours, tous les mois, tous les ans. Et trs peu sont dus  la pharmacologie. ET c'est bien leur problme  ces grosses boites, ces big pharma. 

Ryu la trisomie 21 est une des trisomies les plus viables qui soit. Il est dommage que tu ne connaisses pas de ces gens, qui sont parmi les plus gentils tres que j'ai pu rencontrer, et qui sont intelligents, de manire diffrente, mais rellement, et  mon sens probablement plus que celle qui a choisi un nom de mtal sur ce forum.
Aucun tre humain n'est viable sans l'assistance de ses parents et du groupe social proche, avant au moins ses 10 ans. *Aucun, qu'il soit handicap ou non*. L'tre humain nait profondment immature. Il nait handicap, impotent, dbile, crtin, dpendant. Vous feriez bien d'en prendre conscience, plutt que de prcher des thories de merde dbiles. La seule force de l'tre humain c'est son intelligence de groupe. Et si on liminait ces handicaps, aucun de vous n'aurait droit  la vie. Aucun, ni vous ni moi

----------


## Invit

Dire que les trisomiques 21 sont les tres les plus gentils est de la discrimination, car c'est dire que les autres ne le sont pas et donc exclure un groupe sur des critres physiques.

C'est comme dire que le confinement est ncessaire pour sauver des vies et n'en avoir rien  faire de ceux qui meurent  cause du confinement.

Bref regarder le bout de son nez.

----------


## foetus

> Heu... tu es au courant qu'il y a eu un confinement justement pour limiter cette surmortalit ?
> Mais bon, les mesures sanitaires doivent tre inutiles sinon on aurait une nouvelle vague quand on lve les mesures... wait...


Merci pour ton commentaire  ::zoubi:: 

Maintenant que le gouvernement a gesticul pendant + de 2 mois, enfin nous y sommes : en hiver et notamment la grippe qui va permettre de gonfler les chiffres facilement sans bidouilles comme avoir recours  35 - 40 cycles PCR ou augmenter le nombre de tests temporairement et localement  ::ccool:: 

Tu pourras continuer  fliciter ce gouvernement avec les prochaines mesures qui arrivent  ::ccool::  : couvre-feu, traage, prise de temprature, restrictions des dplacements et le *probable* confinement  la Nol (qu'on en parle depuis avril - mai il me semble  ::koi::  et que le gouvernement commence  ne plus cacher)
Tu pourras continuer galement  dire que le gouvernement  sauver des vies  ::ccool:: 

Mars 2020, Olivier Vran : 


> Les capacits initiales de la France taient de 5.000 lits de ranimation. Elles ont t augmentes (...)  10.000 lits. Dsormais, nous souhaitons atteindre un objectif de 14.000  14.500 lits de ranimation sur tout le territoire national


Octobre 2020, Olivier Vran : 


> "pour crer des lits, il faut aussi former des mdecins spcialiss, c'est impossible en quelques mois", 
> Olivier Vran a expliqu qu'il n'tait pas possible d'augmenter les lits de ranimations sur les hpitaux, rappelant que "un anesthsiste ranimateur, c'est 11 ans de formation".  
> "Notre objectif n'est pas d'avoir un nombre de ranimations extensible. Il faut comprendre que pendant la premire vague, pour 17 000 patients admis en ranimation, il y a eu 30 000 morts. Ce que nous voulons, c'est empcher les cas graves."

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant que le gouvernement a gesticul pendant + de 2 mois, enfin nous y sommes : en hiver et notamment la grippe qui va permettre de gonfler les chiffres facilement sans bidouilles comme avoir recours  35 - 40 cycles PCR ou augmenter le nombre de tests temporairement et localement 
> ...
> Mars 2020, Olivier Vran : 
> Octobre 2020, Olivier Vran :


Heu quoi ? J'ai parl du confinement, pas du gouvernement. S'il y a des confinements un peu partout dans le monde, c'est la faute  Vran ?

Et une grippe, a tue dans les 15k personnes par an. L on en est  34k morts, en 8 mois.

----------


## Invit

> Choisir de n'tudier que l'effet sur la mortalit est en soi un biais,


Je veux bien que tu nous expliques comment on peut choisir l'hypothse  tudier de faon non-biaise...  :8O: 




> D'autres indicateurs, il pourrait y en avoir  la pelle, hospitalisation ou non, dure d'hospitalisation, ncessit d'assistance en oxygne, ncessit d'intubation, dure de la fivre, existence et persistance de diffrents symptmes, etc.


Ce ne sont pas vraiment des indicateurs mesurables de faon fiable et homogne. Ils sont peu prsents dans les tudes donc a donnerait une meta-analyse sur trs peu d'tudes, donc peu fiable. Et enfin tu confonds, les variables et les rsultats : par exemple la "ncessit d'assistance en oxygne" a n'existe pas, c'est l'assistance en oxygne qui peut-tre une variable dont on peut tudier l'influence sur le rsultat.




> Par contre choisir la mortalit comme condition ncessaire des tudes prises en compte, c'est choisir forcment des patients hospitaliss en soins intensifs ou en ranimation,  un stade suffisamment avanc pour que tous, y compris le grand expert dont tu parles, affirment que  ce stade de la maladie la HCQ ne servent plus  rien, puisque le virus a dj fait son uvre.
> Le grand expert dit d'ailleurs depuis longtemps qu' ce stade il n'y a quasiment plus de virus.


Non. Les tudes sont faites dans un cadre hospitalier, comme celles de raoult, mais ne slectionnent pas obligatoirement les cas graves.

Ou alors tu parles peut-tre de ce spectaculaire traitement prcoce : http://complots-faciles.com/blog/202...-jours-raoult/

----------


## foetus

> Heu quoi ? J'ai parl du confinement, pas du gouvernement. S'il y a des confinements un peu partout dans le monde, c'est la faute  Vran ?


C'est sr ce n'est pas du ressors du gouvernement :
de fermer les frontires fin janvier 2020 - dbut fvrier 2020 ... et qu'il a fait d'ailleurs en mars 2020de commander des respirateurs comme l'a fait l'Allemagne en janvier 2020d'imposer l'intubation des patients COVID alors que c'est cela qui a engorg les hpitauxdinterdire la chloroquine et de faire peur de telle sorte que les mdecins refusent de consulter et tu dois rester chez toi avec du doliprane...

O. Vran maintenant en octobre 2020 nous dit que l'augmentation des lits c'est niet, et en cas de seconde vague, on peut craindre le pire - dj que la seconde vague n'est toujours pas l et on est masqu et on doit respecter le couvre-feu (sans parler du traage que les bars/ bistrots/ restaurants ont accept en vain)





> Et une grippe, a tue dans les 15k personnes par an. L on en est  34k morts, en 8 mois.


C'est ce que je disais  ::mrgreen::  : statistiquement, il y a eu  peine 1200 morts de + en 2020 sur les 10 premiers mois. Donc tes 30K  ::mouarf:: 

Et d'ailleurs on tanne la Sude pour son nombre de morts lev, mais au moins la population vit + ou - normalement. Nous en octobre 2020 c'est couvre-feu.
Mais tu sembles faire "bon gr mal gr"  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> C'est sr ce n'est pas du ressors du gouvernement :
> ...
> O. Vran maintenant en octobre 2020 nous dit que
> ...


Je comprends bien que tu essaies de dtourner la discussion mais mon propos tait bel et bien que la covid tue plus qu'une "grippette" et ce, malgr les mesures de confinement que presque tous les pays ont prises.




> C'est ce que je disais  : statistiquement, il y a eu  peine 1200 morts de + en 2020 sur les 10 premiers mois. Donc tes 30K


Hein ? Dj on a vraiment eu les premiers cas en mars donc a fait 8 mois et non 10. Et ensuite je comprends pas comment tu arrives  34k - 15k = 1,2k ... 




> Mais tu sembles faire "bon gr mal gr"


Ben oui, fais-moi une psychanalyse tant que tu y es...  ::roll::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Tireb, mais elle amne un sous-sujet particulirement cruel - et pourtant au combien important : comment faire en sorte que le remde ne soit pas pire que le mal.


Alors je vais rpondre sur les "morts conomique" il a dj plusieurs anne que l'ont sais que l'activit conomique ne peut pas continuer  crotre comme a. Pour des raison cologiques, mais pas que. 

Du pleine emplois pour tous le monde c'est utopique. Des mouvements comme On est la Tech, lutte et parle depuis un moment dj que le monde va vers plus d'automatisation, et que cette automatisation devrait tre au service de l'humanit pour que justement vivre ne soit pas conditionn par avoir un travail. a passe par des messure comme le revenu universelle par exemple o des dbat on t fait sur se forum mme. 

Sauf que Hammon qui avait dfendu en parti se programme il a 4 ans. On a vu le rsultat, maintenant en effet en plus des mort sanitaires vous allez aussi payer les morts conomiques, c'est dommage car pourtant il en  eu des lanceur d'alerte sur le fait que le systme conomique et la dpendance au travail pour vivre n'est pas tenable. Et on e'  la preuve e'core aujourd'hui. 

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il n'est pas trop tard et que un autre systme et possible, encore faut-il des gens pour le comprendre et le dfendre.

----------


## Mingolito

*Le grand btiser de Didier Raoult !*




 ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que si tout le monde prescrivait hydroxychloroquine sauf Raoult qui dclarerait qu'elle ne sert  rien, ses partisans ici le dfendraient de la mme manire.

Les conspirationnistes ne se soucient pas de qui a tort ou raison, seul leur importe le sentiment de supriorit, d'tre au dessus de la masse de moutons qui croient ce qu'on leur dit, la certitude d'avoir accs  une vrit cache, d'avoir une meilleure comprhension du monde que les autres.

Alors que moi, stupidement, face  ne communaut internationale d'experts, j'ai plutt tendance  faire confiance aux 99% qui arrivent  une mme conclusion qu'aux 1% de voix dissidentes. Je ne regarde pas assez C-News, je manque certainement d'ducation.

----------


## Invit

> *Le grand btiser de Didier Raoult !*


Edifiant...

Bravo  l'auteur de la vido pour ce travail. Ca n'a pas d tre facile d'couter, pendant tout ce temps, le grand expert mondial raconter ses conneries.

----------


## Invit

Herv Seitz a sorti une nouvelle vido, galement intressante :

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le taux de mortalit n est effectivement pas le seul paramtre  prendre en compte.

Par exemple, le temps en ranimation est plus que pertinent.

Un mdicament qui ne sauvera personne de plus, mais qui atteindrait ce rsultat en divisant par 2 le temps d occupation en ranimation, ce qui semble tre la promesse du remesdir, permet de doubler la capacite hospitalire. Quand on sait que ces dernires sont satures et qu elle conditionnent les autres mesures... C est plus qu utile.

Donc juste le taux de mortalit... a me parait bien limite.

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que le taux de mortalit n est effectivement pas le seul paramtre  prendre en compte.
> 
> Par exemple, le temps en ranimation est plus que pertinent
> ...


Il y a certainement plein de choses  tudier.
La mta-analyse de Fiolet et al. prtend juste vrifier si l'HCQ rduit vraiment la mortalit, comme certains semblaient l'affirmer.

----------


## Mingolito

*Didier Raoult, la boussole qui indique le Sud !*



 ::ptdr:: 

Ce type est un escroc total et il est arriv  son poste  responsabilit en produisant des tudes bidons pour les laboratoires, ce qui leur  permis de vendre  prix d'or des mdicaments non seulement inefficaces mais aussi dangereux, c'est ce qu'a rvl une enqute de Mdiapart.

Cet escroc est un danger public.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Herv Seitz a sorti une nouvelle vido, galement intressante


C'est pas la pire que j'ai vue mais il parle de "gros mensonge", a reste  prouver. Un mensonge implique une volont de tromper, a t-il des preuves irrfutables de cette volont ? Soit il en a et ce serait intressant de dire lesquelles, sinon le mot "erreur" serait plus appropri. Cela n'a pas le mme sens.

Par ailleurs, ironiquement, reprocher  Raoult d'avoir dit que le virus n'tait pas dangereux peut se retourner aussi contre d'autres experts scientifiques ou contre les dcisionnaires politiques: je me souviens de Macron au thtre environ 2-3 semaines avant d'annoncer le confinement, dire aux franais qu'il ne fallait pas se laisser intimider par le virus et qu'il fallait sortir. Le comble du comble a quand mme t l'organisation des lections, sans masques disponibles, la veille du confinement.

Alors c'est l'un ou l'autre, les experts gouvernementaux se sont tromps eux aussi et donc cela excuse la bvue de Raoult, ou alors ils ont alert et le gouvernement peut tre directement accus d'tre irresponsable et peu soucieux de la sant des franais.

Sinon, dans la dcision de l'ANSM de refuser une RTU au protocole Raoult - dcision du 23/10/2020 que je ne discute pas - il est indiqu  la fin du pdf que d'autres tudes sont encore en cours au niveau international sur l'valuation de l'hydroxychloroquine et que cette dcision est donc susceptible d'voluer. 

Si la mta analyse Fiolet tait si dterminante je me demande un peu pourquoi des tudes sont encore en cours. Notez bien que je ne dis pas qu'elle est totalement insignifiante, juste que certains lui accordent probablement plus d'importance qu'elle n'en a. Ou alors les autres tudes encore en cours sont  l'initiative du diabolique Raoult ?

Esprons que ces dernires tudes pourront enfin trancher dfinitivement cette histoire de faon non quivoque. 

Mon tonnement global est toujours le mme. Autant je peux conprendre que les pro Raoult exagrent si tant est qu'il soit dfendu en grande majorit par des conspirationnistes galvaniss par une figure hroque de type grande gueule, pourquoi pas. 

Par contre je comprends moins que ses dtracteurs senss tre plus neutres et rflchis, utilisent trop souvent le mme type d'arguments en s'attaquant  sa personne. Certes il y a de quoi faire, mais l aussi c'est trop facile, on s'en fout de Raoult puisqu'on cherche  dmontrer l'efficacit d'un protocole de soin. Mme en tant trs con il pourrait avoir eu de la chance. Enfin bref, Raoult ne devrait pas tre le sujet en fait, ni pour les uns ni pour les autres.

----------


## Invit

> C'est pas la pire que j'ai vue mais il parle de "gros mensonge", a reste  prouver. Un mensonge implique une volont de tromper, a t-il des preuves irrfutables de cette volont ? Soit il en a et ce serait intressant de dire lesquelles, sinon le mot "erreur" serait plus appropri. Cela n'a pas le mme sens.


C'est expliqu en dtail dans ses autres vidos et dans ses transparents de cours, dont les liens sont donns en description de la vido.
Et c'est quand mme os de demander des "preuves irrfutables" d'un ct tout en tolrant un manque de rigueur manifeste de l'autre...




> Par ailleurs, ironiquement, reprocher  Raoult d'avoir dit que le virus n'tait pas dangereux peut se retourner aussi contre d'autres experts scientifiques ou contre les dcisionnaires politiques: je me souviens de Macron au thtre environ 2-3 semaines avant d'annoncer le confinement, dire aux franais qu'il ne fallait pas se laisser intimider par le virus et qu'il fallait sortir. Le comble du comble a quand mme t l'organisation des lections, sans masques disponibles, la veille du confinement.
> ...


Ca n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec les tudes scientifiques sur l'efficacit des traitements.




> Par contre je comprends moins que ses dtracteurs senss tre plus neutres et rflchis, utilisent trop souvent le mme type d'arguments en s'attaquant  sa personne. Certes il y a de quoi faire, mais l aussi c'est trop facile, on s'en fout de Raoult puisqu'on cherche  dmontrer l'efficacit d'un protocole de soin. Mme en tant trs con il pourrait avoir eu de la chance. Enfin bref, Raoult ne devrait pas tre le sujet en fait, ni pour les uns ni pour les autres.


Peut-tre que les vrais scientifiques en ont marre des grands professeurs experts mondiaux qui profitent des faiblesses du systme pour se faire une carrire alors qu'en fait ils sont incomptents voire dangereux.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est comme dire que le confinement est ncessaire pour sauver des vies et n'en avoir rien  faire de ceux qui meurent  cause du confinement.


C'est bien pour a que notre gouvernement essaye tout ce qu'il peut pour viter d'avoir  re-confiner. (pour une fois que je dis du bien, hein...aprs, je ne dis pas que leurs essais sont bien penss ni bien raliss. Je dis juste qu'il y en a).

----------


## Gunny

On ne reconfinera pas exactement comme en Mars de toute faon car la situation a normment chang. En Mars on n'avait presque pas de masques, de tests ni de connaissances. Par contre il est vident qu'en France on est en manque de mesures fortes qui auraient d tre prises il y a un mois minimum...
Au Danemark il y a 5 fois moins de contaminations/100.000 habitants qu'en France alors qu'on y teste plus (et plus cibl), et le gouvernement a dj dcid de serrer la vis ce weekend.

----------


## foetus

> On ne reconfinera pas exactement comme en Mars de toute faon car la situation a normment chang.


C'est surtout qu'en Mars  ::whistle:: , cela faisait 2 mois qu'taient diffuses les images de la Chine ... avec les corbeaux, les montagnes de portables devant les hpitaux, les hpitaux construit en 1 temps record, le Diamond Princess, ...

En novembre octobre 2020 on a juste le nombre de cas de contamins *d'aprs nos tests pourris* : rien de +, et pas de classification par tranche d'ages, cas de comorbidit ou pas, ...

----------


## Gunny

> C'est surtout qu'en Mars , cela faisait 2 mois qu'taient diffuses les images de la Chine ... avec les corbeaux, les montagnes de portables devant les hpitaux, les hpitaux construit en 1 temps record, le Diamond Princess, ...
> 
> En novembre 2020 on a juste le nombre de cas de contamins *d'aprs nos tests pourris* : rien de +, et pas de classification par tranche d'ages, cas de comorbidit ou pas, ...


On en est presque  un 15 novembre *par jour* (ou un Ouradour-Sur-Glane par semaine). Je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut  ce point pour se rendre compte de la gravit de la situation... entasser les cadavres devant llyse ?

----------


## Darkzinus

> Par contre il est vident qu'en France on est en manque de mesures fortes qui auraient d tre prises il y a un mois minimum...


Le retard est tel que je ne vois mme pas quand on pourra envisager ne serait-ce qu'un ralentissement des contaminations ...

----------


## CinePhil

Hpitaux saturs et Covid : Rien de nouveau !

----------


## CinePhil

Quand retrouverons-nous nos liberts ?

----------


## Sodium

> C'est pas la pire que j'ai vue mais il parle de "gros mensonge", a reste  prouver. Un mensonge implique une volont de tromper, a t-il des preuves irrfutables de cette volont ? Soit il en a et ce serait intressant de dire lesquelles, sinon le mot "erreur" serait plus appropri. Cela n'a pas le mme sens.


Ca dpend de ce qu'on considre comme mensonge. Est-ce que passer sous silence les patients ayant quitt l'tude en les comptants tout de mme dans les stats a n'est pas quelque part un mensonge ? Tenter de dmontrer qu'un traitement est efficace en choisissant le groupe ayant le meilleur pronostic et le reste comme groupe contrle ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand retrouverons-nous nos liberts ?


Il est possible que le gouvernement impose un second confinement donc nous sommes loin de retrouver nos liberts.  ::P: 
Coronavirus : l'hypothse d'un reconfinement se prcise, les pistes envisages



> Alors que la situation sanitaire continue de se dgrader en France, un durcissement des mesures pourrait tre annonc lors du prochain point presse du gouvernement ce jeudi. *Plusieurs voix d'lus, mdecins et scientifiques s'lvent pour affirmer qu'un reconfinement est invitable.*

----------


## el_slapper

> Quand retrouverons-nous nos liberts ?


Je ne lis mme pas le lien. La rponse est vidente : pas de sitt. Que a plaise ou non, que a soit dmocratique ou non.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne lis mme pas le lien.


 A noter qu'il s'agit toujours de la mme source

----------


## Invit

> En novembre 2020 on a juste le nombre de cas de contamins *d'aprs nos tests pourris* : rien de +, et pas de classification par tranche d'ages, cas de comorbidit ou pas, ...


Heu... tu as d te tromper dans le changement d'heure : c'est l'heure qu'il faut changer, pas le mois.
Et a priori, le test des dcs est assez fiable : on arrive assez bien  savoir si quelqu'un est mort ou vivant.

----------


## Invit

> On en est presque  un 15 novembre *par jour* (ou un Ouradour-Sur-Glane par semaine). Je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut  ce point pour se rendre compte de la gravit de la situation... entasser les cadavres devant llyse ?


C'est Oradour, pas Ouradour.

Et concernant l'action du gouvernement, je les porte pas du tout dans mon coeur (#euphmisme) mais il faut quand mme avouer que quand ils demandent de respecter la distanciation et le port du masque, les gens crient au scandale liberticide et font n'importe quoi. Et quelques mois plus tard, on a une 2e vague et les gens crient  l'inaction du gouvernement...  ::marteau::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les conspirationnistes ne se soucient pas de qui a tort ou raison, seul leur importe le sentiment de supriorit, d'tre au dessus de la masse de moutons qui croient ce qu'on leur dit, la certitude d'avoir accs  une vrit cache, d'avoir une meilleure comprhension du monde que les autres.
> 
> Alors que moi, stupidement, face  ne communaut internationale d'experts, j'ai plutt tendance  faire confiance aux 99% qui arrivent  une mme conclusion qu'aux 1% de voix dissidentes. Je ne regarde pas assez C-News, je manque certainement d'ducation.


Bien entendu qu'il est  priori plus prudent de se fier  la majorit des avis qu' une petite minorit, mais si l'on pose a comme un principe absolu, on va par principe limiter son champ d'investigation. Et attention aux effets de loupe et  la manipulation de l'information car quand on dit 99%, est-ce rellement 99%, ou 99% de ceux qui sont prsents dans les mdias ? 

Dvelopper son esprit critique c'est viter de raisonner sur des  priori, ce qui rejoint la zttique quand on la considre comme une hygine prventive du jugement, et c'est le mme principe pour un raisonnement scientifique. C'est d'ailleurs ce que disait par exemple Franois Balloux qui a demand des lments complmentaires pour juger de la validit de l'tude Merha de Lancet: 



> "J'ai des doutes srieux sur les bnfices d'un traitement  la chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19 et j'ai hte que cette histoire se termine, mais *je crois que l'intgrit de la recherche ne peut pas tre invoque uniquement quand un article ne va pas dans le sens de nos prconceptions*", a comment sur Twitter le Pr Franois Balloux, de l'University College de Londres.
> Aussi, "c'est avec le coeur lourd que j'ai ajout mon nom  la lettre ouverte".


Donc  te lire, tu mettrais Franois Balloux dans le camp des conspirationnistes pour la simple raison qu'il ne se satisfaisait pas de ses prconceptions et qu'il voulait pousser plus loin les investigations malgr l'avis dfavorable de la majorit de ses confrres ? C'est pourtant ce type de rigueur et de refus des  priori qui a permis de dmontrer que cette tude tait douteuse.  

Le danger est d'tre prisonnier d'un raisonnement dichotomique qui classe  priori tous ceux qui mettent des critiques sur des arguments d'autorit, dans le camp des conspirationnistes, voire des illumins ou des croyants. C'est prcisment ce que je reproche  l'emballage zttique de la tronche en biais. On peut trouver son discours acceptable dans le cadre de sa dmonstration, mais sa rhtorique tend insidieusement  limiter et  orienter les critiques, alors qu'un esprit critique quilibr doit tre omnidirectionnel et non pas unidirectionnel. Et cela va au del des sujets qu'il traite car son orientation conformiste rduit drastiquement notre disponibilit intellectuelle qui permettrait de comprendre et de juger objectivement des arguments opposs aux arguments d'autorit. 

Dit autrement, personne ne te reprocheras d'tre sensible aux arguments d'autorit. Pour schmatiser, quand on est malade on accordera plus volontiers sa confiance  un mdecin. Par contre, prjuger que ceux qui mettent des critiques contre la majorit sont par principe des conspirationnistes anims par un sentiment de supriorit et autres caricatures, relve de prsupposs qui rduisent le champ de la rflexion et nous conditionne pour une guerre de position dogmatique. C'est tout l'inverse des conditions ncessaires  un change qui pourrait tre enrichissant.

Pour rsumer, il faut viter de faire des cloisonnements si l'on veut laisser de la place  la comprhension et  la rflexion.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est Oradour, pas Ouradour.
> 
> Et concernant l'action du gouvernement, je les porte pas du tout dans mon coeur (#euphmisme) mais il faut quand mme avouer que quand ils demandent de respecter la distanciation et le port du masque, les gens crient au scandale liberticide et font n'importe quoi. Et quelques mois plus tard, on a une 2e vague et les gens crient  l'inaction du gouvernement...


Merci pour la correction.

J'ai personnellement l'impression que les franais dans leur grande majorit sont tout  fait obissants et comprennent bien qu'on n'a pas le choix. Les gens qui rlent contre les masques/distanciation/etc. font beaucoup de bruit, mais sont une minorit. Encore que j'ai du mal  comprendre comment on peut encore faire la nouba  50 dans le climat actuel... Enfin bref.
Mon problme avec le gouvernement c'est qu'ils ne prennent pas assez de responsabilits. Pour lutter contre le coronavirus il y a une part d'individuel et une part de collectif. J'ai trouv une bonne image  ce sujet :

Le gouvernement a dcid que seul l'individuel compte et de ne faire que le minimum syndical pour le collectif (ce qui est malheureusement totalement dans la continuit de son idologie), une stratgie qui est voue  l'chec, mais trs pratique pour se ddouaner de toute responsabilit et de dire que c'est la faute des franais s'ils meurent en masse.

----------


## Darkzinus

Effectivement c'est pas mal !

----------


## Jon Shannow

On en revient toujours au mme problme. Quoique fasse le gouvernement, a ne sera pas facilement accept, a sera obligatoirement critiqu, pour la simple raison que ce gouvernement n'a aucun capital confiance dans la population.

Ses dcisions  l'emporte pice : "On ferme les bars et les restaurants dans ... 4 heures ! Top dpart. ... Ah, par contre, dimanche, on va tous voter !"
Ensuite, "les masques ne sont pas utiles"
Puis, "On va d-confiner, avec r-ouverture des coles au mois de ... mais  :8O: , alors mme que l'cole est quasi-termine ! Pourquoi ne pas avoir attendu les vacances ?" On a ferm les coles et demand de faire les cours  distance, sans s'assurer que les serveurs fonctionnaient, que les profs taient quips, que les lves savaient comment faire. On a rouvert les coles sans avoir la moindre ide de comment a se passait dans les dites coles. Couper les classes en 2 pour viter que les lves soient trop nombreux... Heu ! Et s'il n'y a pas assez de classes ? de profs ? 

Bref, de l'amateurisme. 

Aujourd'hui on parle de re-confinement, mais en gardant les coles ouvertes ! Il suffit de voir le bordel que c'est dans les collges et lyces, et comment les "gestes barrires" sont respects pour se rendre compte que c'est du grand n'importe quoi. 

On fait un couvre-feu de 21h  6h, je suppose que les supers mdecins conseils du gouvernement on une mta-analyse dmontrant que le virus ne circule que le soir entre 21h et 6h  ::roll:: 

Bref, on a un guignol  la tte d'une quipe de charlots qui veulent nous imposer des trucs, que mme un gosse de 8 trouverait inefficaces au premier coup d'il ! Aprs on s'tonne que personne ne croit aux mesures prises par ces idiots...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aujourd'hui on parle de re-confinement, mais en gardant les coles ouvertes !


Aujourd'hui on parle de tout :
COVID: UN PIDMIOLOGISTE PLAIDE POUR QUE LES COLLGES ET LYCES NE ROUVRENT PAS APRS LA TOUSSAINT
Des mdecins libraux rclament un largissement du couvre-feu et un confinement le week-end




> Bref, on a un guignol  la tte d'une quipe de charlots qui veulent nous imposer des trucs, que mme un gosse de 8 trouverait inefficaces au premier coup d'il !


a fait longtemps qu'on a l'habitude d'tre dirig par des idiots, puisqu'avant LREM on a eu le droit  l'UMP et au PS.
En plus l'OMS aussi tait compltement paum au dpart.
L c'est un article du ministre de la vrit qui date d'avril 2020 (je crois que l'OMS a chang d'avis le 5 juin) :
Pourquoi lOMS ne recommande-t-elle pas le port du masque  toute la population ?



> Linstitution internationale reconnat lutilit du port de masques dans le contexte de soins ou de contacts rapprochs avec les personnes malades, de mme que dans le cadre de grands rassemblements de personnes. En revanche, *dans sa documentation officielle, elle dclare quil ny aurait aucune preuve que le port dun masque par des personnes en bonne sant puisse empcher dtre infect par des virus respiratoires*.


Donc jusqu'en juin le gouvernement pouvait dire qu'il suivait les conseils de l'OMS.

Mais c'est vrai que le gouvernement a fait n'importe quoi, par exemple il y a eu un problme de communication avec les pharmaciens, on leur a dit qu'ils n'avaient pas le droit de vendre des masques, alors qu'ils avaient le droit de vendre les masques qu'ils importaient. Pendant des semaines ils auraient pu vendre des tonnes de masques.

Le gouvernement ne voulait pas dire qu'il fallait porter des masques alors qu'il n'y avait pas assez de stock pour les infirmires et les aides soignantes.
Le gouvernement aurait pu dire "on vous conseil de porter des masques, malheureusement vous ne pouvez pas en acheter car il n'y a pas suffisamment de stock".

----------


## foetus

> le virus ne circule que le soir entre 21h et 6h


Dans les faits c'est simple  ::mrgreen::  : le gouvernement ne peut pas envoyer la police pour vrifier si tu respectes la rgle "pas + de 6  la maison"
Il y a eu mme des dnonciations pour des ftes et la police est repartie sans avoir pu faire quelque chose.

Donc, le gouvernement prfre dtruire les relations sociales pour viter les regroupements.
Mais bon, c'est comme les masques  l'extrieur, ce sont des mesures qui ne touchent  peine 20% du problme rel.

Mais, on verra bien avec le temps, si dtruire les relations sociales et les petites entreprises est motiv ou non (par exemple pour laisser entrer les amricains et ainsi l'Europe devienne la Chine d'hier)

----------


## Gunny

> On fait un couvre-feu de 21h  6h, je suppose que les supers mdecins conseils du gouvernement on une mta-analyse dmontrant que le virus ne circule que le soir entre 21h et 6h


Situation: Je me lve, je prends le bus, puis mtro bond pour aller bosser dans mon open-space mal ventil avec 50 autres personnes. Je reprends le mtro, puis le bus dans l'autre sens. Pas de bol, je me suis fait contaminer  un certain point de la journe. Je rentre chez moi, je contamine la femme et les 2 enfants quelques jours plus tard.
Conclusion implacable du gouvernement : "75% des contaminations ont lieu dans le cercle priv"

----------


## Sodium

Personnellement je n'ai pratiquement jamais vu les gens respecter les gestes barrire dans un contexte amical/familial. Dans un bar, au bout de 15 secondes les rgles sont oublies. Normal donc de passer des lois  la bourrin de fermeture des lieux o les gens se rassemblent.

----------


## halaster08

> Situation: Je me lve, je prends le bus, puis mtro bond pour aller bosser dans mon open-space mal ventil avec 50 autres personnes. Je reprends le mtro, puis le bus dans l'autre sens. Pas de bol, je me suis fait contaminer  un certain point de la journe. Je rentre chez moi, je contamine la femme et les 2 enfants quelques jours plus tard.
> Conclusion implacable du gouvernement : "75% des contaminations ont lieu dans le cercle priv"


C'est comme pour les coliers/collgiens/lycens/tudiants qui le chopent en cours, et sont souvent asymptomatiques,  ils le ramne chez eux et le gouvernement fait la mme conclusion. Tous les mensonges sont bons pour pouvoir dire aux gens de continuer  aller bosser

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous les mensonges sont bons pour pouvoir dire aux gens de continuer  aller bosser


Si a repart en confinement gnralis beaucoup de travailleurs retourneront au chmage partiel.

Il y a des pays qui ferment les restaurants avant 21h :
Covid-19 : la colre sintensifie en Italie contre les restrictions anti-pandmie



> *Les nouvelles mesures contre le coronavirus avec la fermeture des bars et restaurants  18 heures*, les portes closes pour un mois des thtres, des cinmas ou encore des salles de sport provoquent la colre d'une partie de la population alors que le pays a t fortement meurtri par la premire vague au printemps.


Le problme c'est qu'avant 18h beaucoup de gens sont au travail.

----------


## CinePhil

La grogne monte dans plusieurs pays europens

----------


## Invit

> On en revient toujours au mme problme. Quoique fasse le gouvernement, a ne sera pas facilement accept, a sera obligatoirement critiqu, pour la simple raison que ce gouvernement n'a aucun capital confiance dans la population.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bref, on a un guignol  la tte d'une quipe de charlots qui veulent nous imposer des trucs, que mme un gosse de 8 trouverait inefficaces au premier coup d'il ! Aprs on s'tonne que personne ne croit aux mesures prises par ces idiots...


Ben le gouvernement nous a quand mme dconfin en nous serinant H24 avec les gestes barrires, masques, dsinfection etc. C'est quand mme qu'il avait un peu confiance.

Mais personnellement, je n'ai pas constat un grand respect de ces prcautions. Bien-sr ce n'est que mon observation personnelle mais vu que la 2e vague risque d'tre pire que la 1ere, j'ai l'impression que la "population" a plutt dmontr qu'on ne pouvait pas lui faire confiance.

Comme on dit : on a le gouvernement qu'on mrite...

----------


## Invit

> La grogne monte dans plusieurs pays europens


Et sinon, hormis nous spammer avec tous les pamphlets de je-suis-contre.org, tu as des ides contructives  proposer ?

----------


## Sodium

Blog connu pour ses positions climato-sceptiques, a donne une ide du srieux du machin.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Contrepoints : Un site Internet participatif proche de la mouvance libertarienne, qui comporte surtout des tribunes et a parfois relay de fausses informations, comme des fausses citations de ministres.
Source, le decodex

----------


## fredoche

Saurez-vous lire ce point de vue argument ?
https://infodujour.fr/sante/41538-ch...cais-du-siecle

je vous reporte ici les premiers mots de la conclusion, que vous ayez de quoi vous dfouler sur mon message  ::zoubi:: 




> Au vu des tudes franaises et mondiales, il est indniable que lHydroxychloroquine a un effet sur le/la COVID-19. Plus la prescription est prcoce, plus elle est efficace, passant de 100%  60-70% deffets positifs. De manire surprenante, il ny aurait, quen France que cela ne marche pas.
> Concernant ces effets positifs, les plus mesurables et indiscutables sont lhospitalisation et le dcs, rduits de 50% dans toutes le mta analyses. Le problme de la France est laccs  lhospitalisation, en voil une solution facile et peu coteuse, que les autorits se comportant comme les singes de la mythologie bouddhiste, ne veulent ni voir, ni entendre, ni discuter, attitude qui va coter cher en vies et PIB.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus la prescription est prcoce, plus elle est efficace


Les anti Raoult vont rester sceptique, ils vont dire qu'il existe des tudes qui montrent que les malades qui prennent de l'hydroxychloroquine toute l'anne ne meurent pas moins du SARS-CoV-2 que les autres.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de mdecins qui trouvent que l'hydroxychloroquine peut avoir un effet positif en prvention ou au tout dbut de la maladie.

----------


## Sodium

> Saurez-vous lire ce point de vue argument ?
> https://infodujour.fr/sante/41538-ch...cais-du-siecle
> 
> je vous reporte ici les premiers mots de la conclusion, que vous ayez de quoi vous dfouler sur mon message


Dsole, je prfre faire confiance aux conclusions des scientifiques plutt qu' un article sur un site random.

_Au vu des tudes franaises et mondiales, il est indniable que lHydroxychloroquine a un effet sur le/la COVID-19. Plus la prescription est prcoce, plus elle est efficace, passant de 100%  60-70% deffets positifs. De manire surprenante, il ny aurait, quen France que cela ne marche pas._

C'est totalement bidon, a se saurait si c'tait le cas. Les conspirationnistes sont toujours incapables d'avoir une rflexion simple : Qui a intrt  conspirer ?  qui profite donc la crise actuelle ? Personne, l'conomie est  l'arrt, les gens sont clotrs chez eux et consomment beaucoup moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je prfre faire confiance aux conclusions des scientifiques


C'est un docteur, la mdecine est une science, donc on peut le considrer comme un scientifique.
Le consensus scientifique n'existe pas, il y a toujours des tudes qui se contredisent.

Bon de toute faon on s'en fout, en France on ne va pas donner de l'hydroxychloroquine aux gens qui ne sont pas malade afin d'augmenter les dfenses contre le virus.
J'espre qu'un jour on passera  autre chose, on risque de rebouffer du SARS-CoV-2 pendant tout 2021... (Alors qu'il doit y avoir au moins 98% de chance de survivre sans dvelopper de squelle).

Pour l'instant il n'y a pas plus de morts que d'habitudes :


Par contre il y a des gens qui devaient aller faire des analyses et qui n'ont pas pu y aller :
Covid-19 : la Ligue contre le cancer craint un nouveau retard dans la prise en charge des malades et estime qu'"il y a environ 30 000 cancers non dtects"



> "Ds la mise en place du confinement le 17 mars, la totalit des dpistages systmatiques des cancers du col de l'utrus, du sein ou encore de la prostate ont t totalement interrompus jusqu'au mois de juin", constate auprs de franceinfo le docteur Axel Kahn. "Durant cette priode, nous nous attendions  faire autour de 64 000 diagnostics. Grosso modo, nous n'en avons ralis que la moiti."

----------


## Invit

> C'est un docteur, la mdecine est une science, donc on peut le considrer comme un scientifique.


Un docteur en mdecine n'est pas un docteur en science. Il y a des points communs mais ce sont des mtiers diffrents. Dsol mais un mdecin n'a a priori pas de lgitimit pour parler de la recherche scientifique.

----------


## Invit

> Saurez-vous lire ce point de vue argument ?
> https://infodujour.fr/sante/41538-ch...cais-du-siecle
> ...


Tout est dit : un "point de vue"... Et en plus, c'est le point de vue d'un contributeur  contrepoints.org, "chirurgien urologue"  la retraite et qui a pass les 20 dernires annes de sa carrire  prsid une caisse de retraite.

Ca ne prouve pas qu'il a tort mais concernant la recherche scientifique, il a autant de lgitimit que mon boulanger. Et visiblement, il n'a rien compris  la recherche :




> combien dtudes dmontrent linefficacit de HCQ en phase prcoce et uniquement prcoce ? En France ? Zro. Ailleurs, idem  ma connaissance. Qui peut men donner ?


Ben voila : c'est l'efficacit qu'il faut prouver. Prouver une inefficacit c'est impossible car il faudrait tudier une infinit de conditions. 




> Jai trouv deux mta analyses, lune portant sur 147 tudes, lautre sur 118, que jai retenu, car plus claire. Les conclusions pour la partie prcoce, avec 19 publications, sont sans appel :


Il ne donne pas les liens vers les tudes, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans mais on doit croire ses conclusions...

Ensuite le pamphlet habituel sur le lancetgate. Srieux, faut arrter avec cette "tude" : il y a eu fraude et elle a t retire.

Paragraphe suivant "Que dire de ltude brsilienne davril...". Bah regardons :




> Methods: A telemedicine team evaluated suspected COVID-19 outpatients with flu-like symptoms, if no contraindications were detected, treatment with hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin wasprescribed after consent from subjects. Patients  were monitored daily by telemedicine appointments.


Euh, c'est une tude a ? Un rapport de prscription en tl-mdecine sur base de volontariat ? Srieux ?

Paragraphe suivant "Une des dernires tudes chinoises daot...". L'tude porte en fait sur des patients de moins de 70 ans et a t faite de fevrier  avril. On a trs peu de dtail sur le traitement baseline et quand on regarde sur le papier prcdent des mmes auteurs : 




> recommended treatment for acutely ill patients are severely limited, with options for compassionate managements that include the use of Chinese herbs.


Heu... quoi ? Ils comparent un bras HCQ avec un bras "prire + camomille" ?

Bon merci mais j'ai autre chose  faire que d'aller dbunker toutes les poubelles du web.

----------


## fredoche

> Dsole, je prfre faire confiance aux conclusions des scientifiques plutt qu' un article sur un site random.
> 
> _Au vu des tudes franaises et mondiales, il est indniable que lHydroxychloroquine a un effet sur le/la COVID-19. Plus la prescription est prcoce, plus elle est efficace, passant de 100%  60-70% deffets positifs. De manire surprenante, il ny aurait, quen France que cela ne marche pas._
> 
> C'est totalement bidon, a se saurait si c'tait le cas. Les conspirationnistes sont toujours incapables d'avoir une rflexion simple : Qui a intrt  conspirer ?  qui profite donc la crise actuelle ? Personne, l'conomie est  l'arrt, les gens sont clotrs chez eux et consomment beaucoup moins.


Donc  la question "Saurez-vous lire ce point de vue argument ?", tu rponds *non*.

Pas trs tonnant et tu illustres  merveille le post de ryu.
Cependant  l'article est argument, illustr de nombreux liens, le point de vue est dfendu et appuy sur ces fameuses mta-analyses qui selon toi tranchent tout.

la dissonance cognitive tu connais ? C'est difficile d'admettre des choses contraires  ses croyances.

Tu en affubles aisment les autres, mais toi ?
Et ma foi ce que tu prtendais impossible  ceux qui te contredisent, couter ou lire les articles te vidos que tu citais, c'est bien toi qui t'en avre incapable

J'arrive simon, tu sembles tre aussi clownesque que ta compre de palabres  ::zoubi::

----------


## halaster08

> Donc  la question "Saurez-vous lire ce point de vue argument ?", tu rponds *non*.


C'est pas moi que a concerne mais quand mme, c'est pas parce qu'un point de vue est argument qu'il est vrai ou qu'on doit forcment y adhrer.
Ce n'est pas parce que toi tu trouves ces arguments convainquant que a doit forcment tre le cas pour tout le monde.

----------


## fredoche

> Tout est dit : un "point de vue"... Et en plus, c'est le point de vue d'un contributeur  contrepoints.org, "chirurgien urologue"  la retraite et qui a pass les 20 dernires annes de sa carrire  prsid une caisse de retraite.
> 
> Ca ne prouve pas qu'il a tort mais concernant la recherche scientifique, il a autant de lgitimit que mon boulanger. Et visiblement, il n'a rien compris  la recherche :


Tiens donc... retour de l'argument d'autorit dont tu accusais les autres il y a si peu  :;):  Ton boulanger ? Il soigne des vessies ? Ou il nous fait prendre des vessies pour des lanternes ?



> Ben voila : c'est l'efficacit qu'il faut prouver. Prouver une inefficacit c'est impossible car il faudrait tudier une infinit de conditions. 
> 
> 
> 
> Il ne donne pas les liens vers les tudes, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans mais on doit croire ses conclusions...
> 
> Ensuite le pamphlet habituel sur le lancetgate. Srieux, faut arrter avec cette "tude" : il y a eu fraude et elle a t retire.
> 
> Paragraphe suivant "Que dire de ltude brsilienne davril...". Bah regardons :
> ...


oh c'est vrai qu'il y a si peu de liens dans ce texte qu'on ne peut retenir que ce qui pourrait servir  discrditer le texte, effectivement point de vue, dans son ensemble.
A ta dcharge tu n'as probablement pas eu le temps de suivre tous les liens, encore moins de les comprendre




> Heu... quoi ? Ils comparent un bras HCQ avec un bras "prire + camomille" ?
> 
> Bon merci mais j'ai autre chose  faire que d'aller dbunker toutes les poubelles du web.


Ah la zttique et ses lments de langage ou sa rhtorique trs respectueuse des boucs missaires  " _dzinguer_ " semble faire des adeptes. Bientt une carrire sur youtube Simon ? Tu te laisses pousser la barbichette ?

C'est bizarre tout de mme  considrer de plus en plus de docteurs et autres professeurs de mdecine de toutes provenances comme des charlatans en puissance. Tu ne trouves pas ?
Laisse, je connais ta rponse ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> C'est pas moi que a concerne mais quand mme, c'est pas parce qu'un point de vue est argument qu'il est vrai ou qu'on doit forcment y adhrer.
> Ce n'est pas parce que toi tu trouves ces arguments convainquant que a doit forcment tre le cas pour tout le monde.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, figure-toi
Par contre ne s'en rfrer qu' la conclusion que je cite ici, me doutant bien que ce serait un bel os  ronger, pour dclamer que 


> *C'est totalement bidon*, a se saurait si c'tait le cas. Les *conspirationnistes* sont toujours incapables d'avoir une rflexion simple : Qui a intrt  conspirer ?  qui profite donc la crise actuelle ? Personne, l'conomie est  l'arrt, les gens sont clotrs chez eux et consomment beaucoup moins.


A la limite ayant pos la question  une belge, celle-ci pourrait en avoir un double-entendement : "Sauras-tu lire" peut aussi tre lu comme "pourras-tu lire"


A-t-elle su lire ? Ou simplement ragir ?

Les arguments dvelopps par ce mdecin sont-ils donc si in-entendables ?

----------


## Sodium

> Donc  la question "Saurez-vous lire ce point de vue argument ?", tu rponds *non*.
> 
> Pas trs tonnant et tu illustres  merveille le post de ryu.
> Cependant  l'article est argument, illustr de nombreux liens, le point de vue est dfendu et appuy sur ces fameuses mta-analyses qui selon toi tranchent tout.
> 
> la dissonance cognitive tu connais ? C'est difficile d'admettre des choses contraires  ses croyances.
> 
> Tu en affubles aisment les autres, mais toi ?
> Et ma foi ce que tu prtendais impossible  ceux qui te contredisent, couter ou lire les articles te vidos que tu citais, c'est bien toi qui t'en avre incapable
> ...


Je ne suis pas scientifique, je ne suis pas apte  juger. Une bonne partie des sources sont des blogs, des sites d'infos et entre autre MedRxiv qui est un site de publications mdicales non relues. Si ce que dit cet article tait vrai, on en aurait eu cho de la communaut scientifique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis pas scientifique


Utilisez le mot "savant" ou le mot "chercheur", parce que le mot scientifique  plusieurs dfinitions et dans l'une d'entre elles on peut considrer les informaticiens comme des scientifiques (d'ailleurs il y a des Facults des Sciences).
Scientifique

Et aprs il ne faut pas vnrer les chercheurs, plus de la moiti des tudes sont fausses De toute faon personne n'a le budget pour essayer de reproduire les expriences et personne n'a le temps de contrler les donnes. Donc c'est souvent n'importe quoi. Le systme d'valuation des pairs c'est pas toujours a
Par exemple :
The Lancet Gate : saga d'une tude corrompue



> La vnrable revue scientifique britannique  The Lancet  est vise *pour avoir publi une tude fausse, voire falsifie*, sur l'inefficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19. Pour  La Story , le podcast d'actualit des  Echos , Pierrick Fay et ses invits dcryptent l'affaire qui secoue le monde des publications mdicales.


tude retire du Lancet : la science  l'preuve des revues scientifiques ?



> L'tude frauduleuse sur les effets de l'hydroxychloroquine, publie par la revue scientifique The Lancet en mai 2020, a fait scandale. *Cette affaire pose de nombreuses questions sur les procds de contrle des tudes scientifiques publies dans les revues les plus rputes.* Comment ces publications scientifiques fonctionnent-elles, sur quels critres de qualit sont-elles classes et sur quoi repose leur prestige ?


Le bon chercheur remet tout en question, il ne faut pas qu'il ait une confiance aveugle dans un truc, il n'y a pas de dogme, ce n'est pas une religion.
Les chercheurs ne doivent jamais cesser de remettre en question le protocole scientifique, par exemple l'tude randomise en double aveugle. Ils doivent se demander "est-ce qu'il n'existerait pas un meilleur protocole ?".

En principe les scientifiques de 2120 devraient se dire que les scientifiques de 2020 utilisaient des protocoles de merde.

----------


## Sodium

Je pense qu'on a dj assez trait le sujet, le fait que l'tude ait t rtracte c'est plutt une indication que le systme marche non ? C'est quand que Boiron se rtracte sur l'oscillococcinum ?

----------


## halaster08

> Je ne dis pas le contraire, figure-toi


C'est quand mme largement sous-entendu, tu sors un lien o tu prcise bien que c'est un point de vue argument tu demandes a tes dtracteurs de le lire, ils te rpondent qu'ils n'ont pas chang d'avis, tu leur rponds qu'ils n'ont pas su lire le lien, sous-entendu grossier si vous saviez lire correctement vous auriez t convaincu.

----------


## fredoche

> Je ne suis pas scientifique, je ne suis pas apte  juger. Une bonne partie des sources sont des blogs, des sites d'infos et entre autre MedRxiv qui est un site de publications mdicales non relues. Si ce que dit cet article tait vrai, on en aurait eu cho de la communaut scientifique.


OK tu n'es pas scientifique mais es-tu honnte ?




> Une bonne partie des sources sont des blogs,


lesquels, je ne vois que un lien vers le blog de l'auteur : https://blog.gerardmaudrux.lequotidi...-du-plaquenil/




> des sites d'infos et entre autre MedRxiv qui est un site de publications mdicales non relues.


Les sites d'infos sont tous en premire partie du texte, qui positionne le contexte actuel autour de ce qui pourrait constituer ce scandale.

Par contre 3 liens vers MedRxiv dont un concernant une tude  charge
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...920v1.full.pdf
2  dcharge : 
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1....09.20184143v1
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1....10.20101105v1

et par contre 6 liens vers des tudes publies sur https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov le site du National Center for Biotechnology Information
ou d'autres venant de sciencedirect, qui republie entre autres l'une des revues  relecture avec un comit dont les membres sont issus de l'IHM

Une bonne partie dis-tu ? Est-ce vraiment le cas ?

Peut-tre que le seul cho que tu perois en fin de compte, c'est celui qui rsonne en accord avec tes convictions et tes croyances ?

----------


## CinePhil

> De toute faon personne n'a le budget pour essayer de reproduire les expriences


a va au del de a.

La mdecine, comme l'conomie, sont des sciences humaines. La reproductibilit des expriences est impossible car les humains sujets de l'exprience :
- ne seront pas les mmes ;
- ne seront pas dans les mmes conditions (physique, physiologiques, psychologiques, sociales, environnementales...).

Mme si vous reproduisez la mme exprience avec les mmes sujets quelques temps plus tard, vous n'aurez probablement pas les mmes rsultats parce que :
- les gens ont chang depuis la premire fois ;
- ils se souviennent de la premire exprience et cela jouera sur la seconde.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'tude ait t rtracte c'est plutt une indication que le systme marche non ?


Bof
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un journal scientifique s'est rendu compte qu'une tude tait frauduleuse que toutes les fausses tudes sont filtres.

Officiellement c'est un truc marginal quasiment ngligeable, mais c'est probablement bien pire que a.
La fraude scientifique, flau de la littrature biomdicale



> Un nombre non ngligeable dtudes scientifiques sont  rtractes  chaque anne pour diverses raisons. Daprs une tude parue en 2011 la rtractation concernerait 0,02 % des articles biomdicaux. Et la moiti dentre eux le serait pour cause de fraude. Si ce phnomne ne touche quune toute petite fraction des publications,* il a tout de mme t multipli par dix depuis 1975.*


Au moins l The Lancet n'a pas mit 12 ans  changer d'avis :
La revue "The Lancet" se rtracte sur l'tude liant vaccin ROR et autisme



> La clbre revue mdicale britannque *"The Lancet" a publi mardi un communiqu o elle annonce officiellement le retrait d'un article publi en 1998* par Andrew Wakefield. Le mdecin-chercheur avait dirig une tude dans laquelle il mettait en cause l'incidence direct du vaccin ROR (rougeole-rubole-oreillons) sur l'autisme. L'article avait gnr beaucoup d'inquitudes parmi les parents de jeunes enfants, notamment au Royaume-Uni.


Ce qui tait trs drle c'est voir l'ensemble des mdias sauter sur l'tude du Lancet comme des hystriques pour dire "Ahah ! Vous voyez bien que l'hydroxychloroquine a ne sert  rien contre le SARS-CoV-2 ! La parole de The Lancet est sacr, tout ce qui est publi dans ce journal est vrai. Si vous pensez que l'hydroxychloroquine peut avoir un effet positif au tout dbut de la maladie vous tes un ngationniste".
Les mdias ont une foi aveugle dans les tudes qui vont dans le sens de leur idologie. Ils n'ont pas les moyens d'analyser les tudes, c'est pour a qu'en principe ils doivent utiliser des pincettes. (il suffit de dire "d'aprs une tude" et t'es safe)




> La reproductibilit des expriences est impossible car les humains sujets de l'exprience :


Il y a des tudes qui ne concernent aucune forme de vie, et l a devrait tre possible de reproduire l'exprience si t'as le budget.

----------


## CinePhil

> Il y a des tudes qui ne concernent aucune forme de vie, et l a devrait tre possible de reproduire l'exprience si t'as le budget.


Alors ce n'est plus de la mdecine !

Le biologiste peut reproduire son exprience dans son labo. Mme s'il travaille avec des souris, comme elles sont leves dans l'animalerie de son labo, on peut facilement considrer qu'elles sont quasi-identiques.

Ds qu'on prend des humains, la reproductibilit est impossible  100%.

Demande moi de faire un truc pour une exprience aujourd'hui ou demain et le rsultat ne sera pas identique parce que je ne serai pas dans le mme tat (physique, psychique, de fatigue, d'envie, de confort...).

Chacun peut d'ailleurs en faire l'exprience avec l'un des nombreux tests (de personnalit, d'inclination politique...) qu'on trouve sur Internet. Il y en a qui ne sont pas trop mal faits mais faites-le aujourd'hui et refaites-le dans 6 mois et vous n'aurez pas exactement le mme rsultat parce que votre rponse  quelques questions auxquelles vous aurez du mal  vous positionner clairement peut changer l'interprtation par le logiciel d'enqute. Ou parce que votre pense sur tel ou tel sujet sera diffrente.

Si, il y a deux ans, on avait fait une enqute demandant si vous tes favorable  un confinement gnralis en cas d'pidmie, je suis  peu prs sr que peu de gens auraient rpondu oui. Aujourd'hui, a passe crme !

Et je suis curieux de savoir comment sera juge la priode que nous vivons aujourd'hui, dans 10 ou 20 ans.

----------


## Sodium

C'est exactement pour a qu'on fait des expriences sur un chantillon le plus grand possible et que dire que l'on obtient de meilleurs rsultats avec un plus petit est compltement crtin  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des chercheurs qui modifient ou inventent des donnes :
Le scandale Stapel, ou comment un homme seul a dup le systme scientifique



> Si l'on devait choisir un cas d'cole rcent pour la fraude scientifique, le scandale li aux travaux du Nerlandais Diederik Stapel ferait un excellent candidat. A lui seul, ce chercheur a durablement corn l'image de toute une discipline, la psychologie sociale, et mis en lumire quelques failles du systme scientifique. L'affaire a clat  la fin du mois d'aot 2011,  l'universit de Tilburg, o Diederik Stapel enseignait : trois jeunes chercheurs ont alors fait tat de leur suspicion pour les donnes de ses expriences, tant celles qui figuraient dans les tudes qu'ils publiait que celles qu'il fournissait  ses tudiants. *Trs rapidement, il s'est avr que le professeur avait falsifi voire invent des jeux entiers de donnes*, ce que Diederik Stapel, auteur de quelques articles retentissants, a d'ailleurs rapidement reconnu, ds septembre 2011. Dmis de ses fonctions, il a fait l'objet d'une enqute pousse, mene  la fois par l'universit de Tilburg et par celles d'Amsterdam et de Groningue o il avait auparavant travaill. Les commissions ont rassembl tout le matriel scientifique disponible utilis et publi par Diederik Stapel entre 1993 et 2011 : questionnaires pour les expriences, jeux de donnes, hypothses testes, messages lectroniques... Tous les chiffres ont t confis  une batterie de statisticiens qui les ont pluchs.





> Ds qu'on prend des humains, la reproductibilit est impossible  100%.


Ouais mais il y a des mdicaments qui sont utiliss depuis des dcennies par des milliards de personnes et l on connait bien la dangerosit du truc, a doit tre le cas pour certains mdicaments contre le paludisme qu'on donne aux gens qui vont en Afrique. L on peut vraiment parler d'chantillon reprsentatif. L il n'y a pas de nouveaux effets secondaire qui vont apparaitre comme par magie (sauf si on mlange avec d'autres mdicaments).

Il y a un truc chouette, c'est qu'on a rappel aux gens qu'il fallait faire attention avec tous les mdicaments mme le paractamol :
Mdicaments en vente libre, mais pas sans danger !



> Ainsi la pseudophdrine, destine  attnuer des symptmes du rhume, peut entraner parfois des problmes cardiovasculaires. Loxommazine utilise pour soulager la toux peut entraner des convulsions ou des risques de somnolence.
> 
> Quant au paractamol, pris en excs (*au-del de 3  4 g par jour pour les adultes*, selon les cas) ou associ avec de lalcool, il peut nuire au foie. La surdose de paractamol est dailleurs la premire cause de greffe hpatique dorigine mdicamenteuse en France !


Le surdosage peut vite arriver si on ne fait pas attention.




> Si, il y a deux ans, on avait fait une enqute demandant si vous tes favorable  un confinement gnralis en cas d'pidmie, je suis  peu prs sr que peu de gens auraient rpondu oui.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Si il s'agit d'une maladie vraiment trs dangereuse, comme une nouvelle peste ou je ne sais pas quoi, l ok.
Par contre l on confine pour le SARS-CoV-2,  moins qu'il ne mute dans des versions plus violente, pour l'instant ce n'est pas hyper impressionnant chez tout le monde Une mauvaise pidmie de grippe ou de gastro entrite pourrait faire plus de morts que a.
Tous les ans les services de ranimations sont saturs, d'habitude on en parle pas autant.  ::|: 
Le vrai drame a va tre la crise conomique, qui va arrive plus tt grce au confinement.




> sur un chantillon le plus grand possible


Il y a des chercheurs qui arrivent  faire n'importe quoi, en mlangeant n'importe quelle donne dans une mta analyse, par exemple :
Covid-19 : combien de morts si la prescription d'hydroxychloroquine avait t gnralise ?



> *Aprs avoir fait le tri dans la littrature scientifique, les investigateurs ont retenu 28 essais, 8 publis, 6 en prprint et 14 non publis.* Vingt-six de ces publications concernaient l'HCQ et une grande partie de l'chantillon provenait des tudes Recovery et de Solidarity. Les essais ont majoritairement valu l'HCQ chez des patients hospitaliss (22 tudes). L'chantillon final est de 10.012 patients pour l'HCQ. Qu'en est-il alors concernant la mortalit ? 
> 
> La mta-analyse conclut  *une mortalit relative augmente comprise entre 2 % et 20 %* pour les personnes qui ont reu de l'HCQ.


Il y a plein d'quipes qui ont sabotes les tudes sur l'hydroxychloroquine (en donnant une dose beaucoup trop forte ou en testant trop tard (quand le malade est proche de mourir il n'y a plus de virus dans son organisme)).

Enfin bref, tout a pour dire qu'il ne faut pas avoir une foi aveugle dans les chercheurs. On peut toujours trouver 2 tudes qui se contredisent, des gens qui font de la merde il y en a partout y compris chez les chercheurs.

----------


## Sodium

Oui, il ne faut pas avoir une confiance aveugle dans le concensus scientifique... par contre en un mec tout seul tellement imbu de lui-mme qu'il se ferait des enfants s'il pourrait l c'est open bar  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Entre "la mdecine est une science humaine"  ::marteau:: , "la moiti des tudes sont fausses" (j'imagine que c'est dmontr dans... une tude), les spams complotistes, les attaques personnelles, etc... c'est vraiment affligeant le niveau de culture scientifique sur ce topic.

----------


## Sodium

Faut savoir faire la diffrence entre le bon et le mauvais chercheur de toute faon. Le mauvais chercheur il fait une tude et voil, c'est pas fiable, il est financ par big pharma, il nous ment. Tandis que le bon chercheur lui il fait une tude, mais je suis d'accord avec lui alors a va.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des tudes qui disent que prendre un peu de Zinc ne fait pas de mal (les gens sont souvent carenc en Zinc (et en collagne) :
Potential role of zinc supplementation in prophylaxis and treatment of COVID-19



> Zn possess several antiviral effects which are realized through the generating both innate and acquired (humoral) immune responses, facilitation of the normal functioning of innate immune system, stabilization of cell membrane inhibiting the entry of the virus, and inhibition of viral replication through interference with the viral genome transcription, protein translation, polyprotein processing, viral attachment, and uncoating. Multiple antiviral effects of Zn have been demonstrated in a variety of viral species, including several nidoviruses, for which SARS-CoV-2 belongs. *It suggests that Zn supplementation may be of benefit for prophylaxis and treatment of COVID-19*. Considering current absence of effective therapies for this disease, its high contagiosity, frequent life-threating course, and tremendous negative impact on the affected individuals and healthcare systems worldwide, the presented hypothesis requires urgent testing in humans.


Ce n'est pas parce que plusieurs tudes en viennent  la conclusion que le Zinc a un effet positif contre le SARS-CoV-2 que c'est forcment vrai, mais si vous respectez la posologie vous ne prenez pas beaucoup de risque.

Il existe des comptents alimentaires qui contiennent du Zinc :
ZINC ULTIMINE 5,5%

Pendant que vous y tes prenez un peu de Vitamine D, a ne fait pas de mal (tant qu'on ne surdose pas) :
VITAMINE D QUALID

----------


## virginieh

> Faut savoir faire la diffrence entre le bon et le mauvais chercheur de toute faon. Le mauvais chercheur il fait une tude et voil, c'est pas fiable, il est financ par big pharma, il nous ment. Tandis que le bon chercheur lui il fait une tude, mais je suis d'accord avec lui alors a va.


Ouais c'est comme les sondages

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, il ne faut pas avoir une confiance aveugle dans le concensus scientifique... par contre en un mec tout seul tellement imbu de lui-mme qu'il se ferait des enfants s'il pourrait l c'est open bar


Etre imbu de sa personne n'est pas un trait de caractre bloquant pour juger de la qualit des travaux d'un personne. Napolon tait mgalomane, Churchill tait cyclothymique, Boris Elstine et Juncker taient alcooliques (quoique l il ne s'agissent pas d'un trait de personnalit mais d'un vice), et si on ne cherche que des personnages mivres et mdiocres (M&Ms), on finit avec un Hollande et un Jean Marc Ayrault.

Cela n'a pas plus de valeur que de savoir si oui ou non le professeur porte une veste blanche, ce qui est l'argument stupide par excellence. Mon dentiste porte un blouse, mon professeur de SVT portait un blouse et tait excellent, ma professeur de physique aussi et tait nulle. Il ne faut pas prendre l'argument l'habit ne fait pas le moine au premier degr.




> Mme si vous reproduisez la mme exprience avec les mmes sujets quelques temps plus tard, vous n'aurez probablement pas les mmes rsultats parce que :
> - les gens ont chang depuis la premire fois ;
> - ils se souviennent de la premire exprience et cela jouera sur la seconde.


- Les gens ne prennent pas leur traitement dans 20% des cas donc les tudes randomises, que personne n'a fait en France dans le cadre du COVD, ont une fiabilit douteuse.


Nanmoins une bonne nouvelle, Didier Raoult va dposer plainte contre l'ASNM et son directeur pour mise en danger de la vie d'autrui, donc au pnal avec en consquence perquisition, question, embastillage et guillotinage.
Car l'ANSM autorise le remdsivir  qui n'a aucune efficacit selon l'OMS voire mme qui est toxique, malgr l'avis des experts mais interdit dsormais toute prescription d'hydroxycholoroquine. Une dcision d'autant plus trange que mme en commission d'enqute parlementaire, le fameux article 7 sens prouver l'efficacit du produit de Gilead n'existe pas, pas plus que le mta-analyse.

Il est fort possible que cette dcision du 23 octobre de l'ANSM explique d'ailleurs pourquoi les hospitalisations augmentent plus vite que le nombre de cas depuis lors.

----------


## Invit

> Car l'ANSM autorise le remdsivir


Il me semble que l'ansm a juste donn une autorisation temporaire d'utilisation. Et celle-ci est arrte depuis le 24 octobre...https://ansm.sante.fr/Activites/Auto...pour-perfusion




> Nanmoins une bonne nouvelle, Didier Raoult va dposer plainte contre l'ASNM et son directeur pour mise en danger de la vie d'autrui, donc au pnal avec en consquence perquisition, question, embastillage et guillotinage.


Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi c'est une bonne nouvelle. Son "traitement" ne fonctionne pas et a probablement tu des gens. Ses discours irresponsables dans les mdias ont probablement causs des dommages colatraux. Et il porte plainte... c'est le monde  l'envers...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il me semble que l'ansm a juste donn une autorisation temporaire d'utilisation. Et celle-ci est arrte depuis le 24 octobre...https://ansm.sante.fr/Activites/Auto...pour-perfusion


C'est bien ce que je disais, une autorisation sans critres d'efficacit ni mta analyses. Certains en conclurait qu'on liquide les stocks. Quite  faire des dyalises sur 20% des patients hospitaliss, mais pourquoi ? pour avoir en plus des plaintes pour empoisonnement ? 




> Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi c'est une bonne nouvelle. Son "traitement" ne fonctionne pas et a probablement tu des gens. Ses discours irresponsables dans les mdias ont probablement causs des dommages collatraux. Et il porte plainte... c'est le monde  l'envers...


Son traitement sans guillemets fonctionne parfaitement et quiconque a pu lire son tude sur 3000 patients ne peut en conclure autrement. Aussi  partir du moment o on l'empche de soigner, il y a bien une intention criminelle et mise en danger de la vie d'autrui. On parle de l'ANSM l, qui a dj t condamne dans l'affaire du diator pour homicides. On est bien semble-t'il face  des petits fonctionnaire 
Si des gens se laissent abuser par le qu'en dira-t'on de youtube au lieu de lire la source, je ne peux rien pour eux mais leur avis est-il pertinent ?

Quel dommages collatraux ? son traitement a empch les marseillais de prendre du doliprane en masse, et dans ce cas ils ne doivent que mieux s'en porter. En tout cas, on n'y a constat de hausse de nombre de dcs comparativement aux autres mtropoles franaises touchs par le covid, bien au contraire

----------


## Invit

> C'est bien ce que je disais, une autorisation sans critres d'efficacit ni mta analyses. Certains en conclurait qu'on liquide les stocks. Quite  faire des dyalises sur 20% des patients hospitaliss, mais pourquoi ? pour avoir en plus des plaintes pour empoisonnement ?


Si tu avais regard le lien que j'ai donn, tu aurais compris que cette ATU permettait surtout d'essayer le mdicament  une poque o on n'tait pas encore certain de son (in)efficacit. Et tu aurais aussi remarqu les prcautions indiques en gras : "Au vu des limites de la dmonstration clinique en termes defficacit et de scurit, toute initiation de traitement doit faire lobjet au pralable dun avis collgial."




> Son traitement sans guillemets fonctionne parfaitement et quiconque a pu lire son tude sur 3000 patients ne peut en conclure autrement. Aussi  partir du moment o on l'empche de soigner, il y a bien une intention criminelle et mise en danger de la vie d'autrui. On parle de l'ANSM l, qui a dj t condamne dans l'affaire du diator pour homicides. On est bien semble-t'il face  des petits fonctionnaire


Encore le bon gros dlire complotiste habituel, avec big pharma et le nouvel ordre mondial. Tu as oubli bill gates et le vaccin nano-particules activable en 5G aussi...




> Si des gens se laissent abuser par le qu'en dira-t'on de youtube au lieu de lire la source, je ne peux rien pour eux mais leur avis est-il pertinent ?


Tu parles de la chaine youtube de l'ihu de raoult ?




> Quel dommages collatraux ?


Par exemple, d'inciter les gens  ne pas prendre de prcautions en laissant croire que le masque ne sert  rien, ou qu'il n'y aura pas de 2e vague, ou qu'on a un "traitement" avec des rsultats spectaculaires.

----------


## Sodium

> Son traitement sans guillemets fonctionne parfaitement et quiconque a pu lire son tude sur 3000 patients ne peut en conclure autrement.


Il n'a pas chang son protocole depuis sa premire tude foireuse. Les patients sont toujours tris, ceux jeunes et en bonne sant recevant le traitement, ceux qui sortent de l'tude ne sont plus culpabilis. C'est la mme tude de merde mais sur plus de patient, elle reste tout aussi invalide.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de Vitamine D :
La vitamine D : notre allie de l'hiver contre le Covid-19



> De plus en plus dtudes rvlent un point commun chez des patients atteints de formes graves de coronavirus Covid-19 : une carence en vitamine D. La dernire en date faite en Espagne sur plus de 230 patients hospitaliss et publie dans le Journal of clinical endocrynology and metabolism montre que 80% d'entre eux taient carencs, contre *47% de la population en gnral*. C'est juste un point commun mais est-ce que c'est une cause qui rend ces patients plus vulnrables ? Est-ce que s'ils n'avaient pas eu de carence, ils n'auraient pas fait de formes graves de covid ? Pour le savoir, une tude vient d'tre lance pour six mois en Angleterre pour vrifier l'utilit de la vitamine D face au coronavirus. 5 000 personnes vont recevoir par la poste pendant l'hiver un traitement pour analyser ensuite leur rsistance au virus.


C'est facile d'tre carenc en vitamine D l'hiver ou lorsque tu es confin.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il n'a pas chang son protocole depuis sa premire tude foireuse. Les patients sont toujours tris, ceux jeunes et en bonne sant recevant le traitement, ceux qui sortent de l'tude ne sont plus culpabilis. C'est la mme tude de merde mais sur plus de patient, elle reste tout aussi invalide.


Alors l c'est vraiment une interprtation bizarrode dont seul un Herv Seitz serait capable, celui qui prend les gens pour des idiots concernant les blouses. On confond la cause et l'effet puisque la diffrence entre traitement tardif (<3 jours) et prcoce (>3 jours) est un tri effectu par la maladie et non par le mdecin. 
Et la maladie va commencer son travail plus efficacement pour les gens dj malades, avec des cancers ou d'autres pathologies comme l'hypertension. Aussi vont'ils se retrouver plus facilement dans la colonne traitement prcoce tardif.

Or en considrant l'ensemble des bnficiaires de la bithrapie HCQ+AZT, on retrouve des comorbidits et tranches d'ges similaires au groupe de contrle  qui on prescrit un traitement standard.
L'efficacit est alors de 50%, de ~70% au stade prcoce et de ~30% au stade tardif. A partir de mars, Raoult a bien prcis que son traitement tait peu efficace tardivement, toutefois 30% est toujours bon  prendre et suprieur au placebo.

Et on peut comparer tranche d'ge par tranche d'ge, mes 30% de bnfice deviennent encore meilleurs  65 ans et +.

Donc ton soit disant tri de personnes jeunes en bonne sant est purement imaginaire.
Soit il y a tromperie de la part du Seitz, soit il ne comprend mme pas cela mais alors que fait-il au CNRS ? moi qui pensait qu'il y avait une charte de dontologie  ::lol:: 

Aussi pour conclure, son protocole est correct, et l il est encore meilleur avec un groupe de contrle. Ceux qui lui reprochent de ne pas faire d'tude RCT ne font pas d'tudes RCT eux mme, et on n'a pas attendu l'EBM pour faire de la mdecine.

Et sa premire tude tait trs bien aussi, n'en dplaise  mossieur Seitz. Quoi que limite donc peu convaincante pour un monde mdical plus habitu  prendre des risques.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si tu avais regard le lien que j'ai donn, tu aurais compris que cette ATU permettait surtout d'essayer le mdicament  une poque o on n'tait pas encore certain de son (in)efficacit. Et tu aurais aussi remarqu les prcautions indiques en gras : "Au vu des limites de la dmonstration clinique en termes defficacit et de scurit, toute initiation de traitement doit faire lobjet au pralable dun avis collgial."
> 
> Encore le bon gros dlire complotiste habituel, avec big pharma et le nouvel ordre mondial. Tu as oubli bill gates et le vaccin nano-particules activable en 5G aussi...
> 
> Tu parles de la chaine youtube de l'ihu de raoult ?
> 
> Par exemple, d'inciter les gens  ne pas prendre de prcautions en laissant croire que le masque ne sert  rien, ou qu'il n'y aura pas de 2e vague, ou qu'on a un "traitement" avec des rsultats spectaculaires.


Un avis collgial sur un traitement provoquant 20% de dialyses ? un mdecin prescrivant ce mdicament va prendre un risque pnal, donc l'ANSM ne leur rend pas service.
Contrairement  ce que tu prtends, l'usage du remdesivir n'est pas interdit, l'hydroxychloroquine si. Pour preuve, Gilead envoie des mails encourageant les commandes dont le dtail se trouve derrire le lien




Ensuite je me permet de rappeler que l'ANSM a dj t condamn pour homicides et blessures involontaires.

Or maitre Di Vizio, l'avocat choisit par l'IHU est un pro  l'origine des perquisitions chez Vran, Edouart Philippe, Sybeth et Salomon. Il connait le code de la sant, sa plainte sera enregistre et on est parti pour un long feuilleton judiciaire, avec perquisitions, questions, rvlations et embastillage. On peut mme imaginer que des familles portent plainte contre l'tat ou l'ANSM.
Quand je parlais des fonctionnaires, je parlais de l'AP-HP et de Martin Hirsch, qui a supprim la moiti des lits hospitaliers de Paris au nom de l'ambulatoire et supprime aujourd'hui les vacances des infirmires.

Donc d'ici la dcision de justice, on parlera aussi de Big Pharma, mme si on a des chiffres pour le SPILF qui reprsente la Science avec un grand *$*.

Mais faire un laus comme le gros Mendax de la Tronche en Biais sur Bill Gates, macron avec sa tte de serpent, les ovnis, et les aztques et la 5G ... c'est l"quivalent du _whataboutism_ des cocos, c..d le changement constant de sujet, la fuite pour noyer le poisson.
Et videment je parlais des petits youtubers, du mme Mendax, du brave petit gars du CNRS, et autre Joe la science, bref de tout ce troupeau  l'esprit de clocher qui vont expliquer la science  des types qui eux grent des labos.

La chane de l'IHU apporte des informations plus intressantes car on y trouve des mdecins diplms et expriments, mais encore une fois on a la droit d'tre intelligent et d'aller  la source, donc de lire l'tude la plus complte, celle portant sur les 3700+ patients.

Si tu l'coutais cette chane, tu aurais not que Raoult a dclar vers mai-juin qu'il y aurait pas de seconde vague qui tait un fantasme n de la grippe espagnol, puis il a ajout 15 jours plus tard qu'il n'en savait rien, que le virus pouvait devenir saisonnier et que toute prdiction  ce sujet relevait de l'astrologie.

Mais par contre, il faut m'expliquer pour accuser l'IHU sur les masques alors que c'est l'tat qui prtendait que les masques ne servent  rien tout en brlant les stocks en mars, prtendait qu'il n'y a pas de traitement  part le Rivotril (l par contre c'est compassionnel) et  invente  moiti une seconde vague avec des tests PCR dlirants.
C'est un contresens malvenu, non ?

Donc j'espre au moins que lineffable monsieur Vran a profit de ce rpit salutaire pour accrotre nos capacits de ranimation, afin de ne pas nous retrouver une seconde fois le pantalon sur les chevilles. Car gouverner c'est prvoir comme le disait madame Buzyn qui avait tout prvu.

----------


## Sodium

https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...4435_3244.html

_Dominique Costagliola, directrice adjointe de lInstitut Pierre-Louis dpidmiologie et de sant publique (Sorbonne Universit, Inserm), qui numre les raisons pour lesquelles la comparaison entre les patients traits et les autres nest pas valide : ceux qui reoivent le protocole promu par lIHU sont en moyenne plus jeunes, moins sujets  des maladies chroniques, prsentent des symptmes et des atteintes pulmonaires moins svres  autant de facteurs pnalisant le groupe des  autres patients . Ceux-ci avaient soit reu la combinaison hydroxychloroquine-azithromycine moins de trois jours, lun ou lautre de ces mdicaments, ou aucun des deux. Les tentatives de correction de ces biais ne la convainquent pas._

A un moment faut arrter de jouer au con, ce n'est pas  vous de juger si oui ou non un protocole de test est valable, c'est  la communaut scientifique. La recherche n'est pas une question d'opinions.

----------


## Invit

> Or en considrant l'ensemble des bnficiaires de la bithrapie HCQ+AZT, on retrouve des comorbidits et tranches d'ges similaires au groupe de contrle  qui on prescrit un traitement standard.


Quel groupe contrle ? Sur sa premire tude, les effectifs sont trop petits et sur son "tude observationnelle" il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de groupe contrle justement.




> A partir de mars, Raoult a bien prcis que son traitement tait peu efficace tardivement, toutefois 30% est toujours bon  prendre et suprieur au placebo.


C'est faux. Le 30 avril il dit que l'HCQ est intressant en ra : https://youtu.be/BvwnuO2Eg0A?t=271

----------


## Invit

> Gilead envoie des mails encourageant les commandes dont le dtail se trouve derrire le lien
> ...
> l'ANSM a dj t condamn 
> ...
> l'avocat choisit par l'IHU est un pro  l'origine des perquisitions chez Vran, 
> ...
> je parlais de l'AP-HP et de Martin Hirsch, qui a supprim la moiti des lits hospitaliers de Paris 
> ...
> on parlera aussi de Big Pharma
> ...





> Mais faire un laus comme le gros Mendax de la Tronche en Biais sur Bill Gates, macron avec sa tte de serpent, les ovnis, et les aztques et la 5G ... c'est l"quivalent du _whataboutism_ des cocos, c..d le changement constant de sujet, la fuite pour noyer le poisson.


 ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quel groupe contrle ? Sur sa premire tude, les effectifs sont trop petits et sur son "tude observationnelle" il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de groupe contrle justement.
> 
> C'est faux. Le 30 avril il dit que l'HCQ est intressant en ra : https://youtu.be/BvwnuO2Eg0A?t=271


On parlait de la 3me tude, pourquoi passer  la 1re qui ne teste pas la mme chose ? Dois-je en conclure que tu n'as pas lu la 3 me ?
Ensuite il me semble qu'il te semble que tu ais tord, tout comme il me semble qu'il n'y a eu aucune tude observationnelle, que des tudes exprimentales. 

Petite tude ne veut pas dire non significative sinon il faut ignorer celle de Jean-Michel Molina de 11 patients sur l'hydroxychloroquine et celle de 5 patients sur le Remdesivir, et on est dans le dlire. Il faudrait commencer les tester de traitements sur des groupes de 500 patients et plus uniquement, on n'arriverait   rien.

Sa remarque du 30 avril n'invalide nullement ce que j'ai dit auparavant.





> https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...4435_3244.html
> 
> _Dominique Costagliola, directrice adjointe de lInstitut Pierre-Louis dpidmiologie et de sant publique (Sorbonne Universit, Inserm), qui numre les raisons pour lesquelles la comparaison entre les patients traits et les autres nest pas valide : ceux qui reoivent le protocole promu par lIHU sont en moyenne plus jeunes, moins sujets  des maladies chroniques, prsentent des symptmes et des atteintes pulmonaires moins svres  autant de facteurs pnalisant le groupe des  autres patients . Ceux-ci avaient soit reu la combinaison hydroxychloroquine-azithromycine moins de trois jours, lun ou lautre de ces mdicaments, ou aucun des deux. Les tentatives de correction de ces biais ne la convainquent pas._


Ton experte peut comparer tranche d'ge par tranche d'ge, ainsi elle liminera cet ventuel biais de jeunisme. Elle peut aussi comparer le groupe HCQ+AZT avec les autres au lieu d'inventer des tris imaginaires.
Elle fait partie de cette cohorte d'experts du VIH croyant toujours avoir affaire  une maladie chronique, raison pour laquelle son organisme l'INSERM n'a jamais sorti sa fameuse Grande Etude Discovery Europenne, avec 5000 ou 6000 (?) patients (tousse). Un capotage prvisible, qui peut alimenter des querelles de chapelle.



Je souponne donc que la solution de cette dame consiste  rester assise sur son norme derrire et  faire de l'obstruction en attendant que cela se passe. Un grand classique du management institutionnel.  





> A un moment faut arrter de jouer au con, ce n'est pas  vous de juger si oui ou non un protocole de test est valable, c'est  la communaut scientifique. La recherche n'est pas une question d'opinions.


La communaut scientifique du SPILF, ou la communaut scientifique publiant dans The Lancet ? Tu nous sors l'argument technocratique, la Science sait, sous entendu tel institut mais pas vous, pauvres verts de terre contribuables non-citoyens  ::mrgreen:: . Pourtant nous avons eu 6 mois pour rafrachir nos courts de mdecine et de biologie.

En informatique, il y a ceux qui livrent et il y a les autres. En Science, il y a ceux qui publient et il y a les rigolos. On comprend leur dsarroi car leurs crdits seront coups, surtout si le pays perd 200 ou 300 milliards d'euros grce  eux. La seule question est de savoir pourquoi on coute les rigolos.

----------


## Invit

(https://twitter.com/ComplotsFaciles/...476619/photo/1)

----------


## ddoumeche

> (https://twitter.com/ComplotsFaciles/...476619/photo/1)


Je suis sur que tu peux mieux faire.

----------


## Invit

> Je suis sur que tu peux mieux faire.


Pourquoi faire ? Je n'ai pas la prtention de vouloir ouvrir les yeux  un peuple aveugle, moi. Et de toute faon, il faut vraiment avoir une poutre coince dans chaque oeil pour ne pas voir que le Professeur Expert Mondial se fout de la gueule du monde.

Ah mais non, c'est la faute de gilead avec son remdesivir pourrave et de l'ansm condamne  cause de son incomptence passe sur le mediator... Mais d'ailleurs, pourquoi on ne parle jamais de la condamnation de safoni pour la depakine ? Tu sais sanofi le merveilleux artisan bienfaiteur de l'humanit qui fabrique les comprims d'hydroxychloroquine...

----------


## Sodium

> Ton experte...


C'tait une source au pif (venant tout de mme d'un journal  peu prs srieux contrairement aux contrepoints et autres qu'on nous spamme ici) parmi d'autres hein.

Il faut arrter de prendre les scientifiques aussi pour des dbiles, si c'tait efficace on le saurait, il n'y aurait plus de dbats stupides. Les scientifiques contrairement aux conspirationnistes ne sont pas sectaires, leur objectif est de soigner les gens et publier des rsultats positifs est bien meilleur pour l'avancement personnel que des rsultats ngatifs. Il n'y a pas place ici pour le secret, l'conomie du monde entier est  genoux, la top priorit aujourd'hui  peu prs partout dans le monde est de trouver un traitement. Raoult aurait publi une nouvelle tude montrant sans quivoque que sa technique fonctionne et... personne n'est au courant  part ses dfenseurs ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pourquoi faire ? Je n'ai pas la prtention de vouloir ouvrir les yeux  un peuple aveugle, moi. Et de toute faon, il faut vraiment avoir une poutre coince dans chaque oeil pour ne pas voir que le Professeur Expert Mondial se fout de la gueule du monde.


Je me doute bien, tu sembles plutt mener une croisade contre un hrtique.




> Ah mais non, c'est la faute de gilead avec son remdesivir pourrave et de l'ansm condamne  cause de son incomptence passe sur le mediator... Mais d'ailleurs, pourquoi on ne parle jamais de la condamnation de safoni pour la depakine ? Tu sais sanofi le merveilleux artisan bienfaiteur de l'humanit qui fabrique les comprims d'hydroxychloroquine...


Peut-tre parce que la dpakine ne soigne pas du covid jusqu' preuve du contraire. Et que Sanofi n'est qu'un petit producteur d'hydroxychloroquine dans le monde, le leader tant l'Inde : on se rappellera sans doute des pripties de Donald Trump les menaant de rtorsions s'ils ne lui livraient pas des millions de doses.




> C'tait une source au pif (venant tout de mme d'un journal  peu prs srieux contrairement aux contrepoints et autres qu'on nous spamme ici) parmi d'autres hein.
> 
> Il faut arrter de prendre les scientifiques aussi pour des dbiles, si c'tait efficace on le saurait, il n'y aurait plus de dbats stupides. Les scientifiques contrairement aux conspirationnistes ne sont pas sectaires, leur objectif est de soigner les gens et publier des rsultats positifs est bien meilleur pour l'avancement personnel que des rsultats ngatifs. Il n'y a pas place ici pour le secret, l'conomie du monde entier est  genoux, la top priorit aujourd'hui  peu prs partout dans le monde est de trouver un traitement. Raoult aurait publi une nouvelle tude montrant sans quivoque que sa technique fonctionne et... personne n'est au courant  part ses dfenseurs ?


Bis repetita,  tu nous sors l'argument d'autorit, un expert contre un autre mais  choisir, je prend celui qui a des rsultats. Notons que l'inserm auraient russi en tirant l'exprience des essais chinois qui ont presque tous capots faute de patients, et en se dimensionnant de manire plus modeste. Peut-tre sont-ils dbiles en effet, peut-tre ne pensent-ils qu' leur propre labo.
Ou alors cdent-il  un travers bien franais qui est ne pas regarder ce qu'on fait les chinois. Tu imagines si les moines copistes du moyen-ge s'taient moqus du papier, innovation chinoise donc archaque ? les conds dresseraient encore des PV sur du parchemin.

Je pense que monsieur Vran et toute cette petite cabale jouent leur tte et se moquent de ce que l'conomie soit  genoux: il a fait interdire tous les essais cliniques portant sur l'hydroxychloroquine, qui auraient pu montrer une efficacit, dont celui du CHU d'Angers et un bras de Discovery. Qui avaient dmarrs suite au forcing de Macron. Un ministre qui sabote le travail de son prsident, je trouve cela rvlateur.

Or mme la meilleure tude mdicale tablie selon les canons de la science mdicale (comme celle de l'hpital Henri Ford) ne convaincra pas cette cabale.

----------


## Sodium

Oui car il est bien connu que le monde entier est  l'coute de la France et n'a pas fait ses propres essais un peu partout. Tu es dans le pur dlire  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre parce que la dpakine ne soigne pas du covid jusqu' preuve du contraire.


Parce que le mediator oui ? Remarque compar au "traitement" de raoult, la question peut se poser...




> Et que Sanofi n'est qu'un petit producteur d'hydroxychloroquine dans le monde, le leader tant l'Inde ...


Ben oui, l'HCQ consomm en france c'est pas du plaquenil et c'est pas vendu par sanofi, c'est bien connu...

CA 2019 de sanofi 36 milliards d'euro.
CA 2019 de gilead 22 milliards de dollars.
Typiquement des petits producteurs soutenus par un label commerce quitable,..




> Je me doute bien, tu sembles plutt mener une croisade contre un hrtique.


Ce foutage de gueule... C'est vrai que les fidles de raoult n'ont pas du tout une foi aveugle en leur gourou et ne mnent pas du tout une croisade sur les rseaux...

----------


## Invit

> Sanofi refuse dhonorer les commandes dhydroxychloroquine du Pr Raoult
> ...
> Pour linfectiologue de deux choses lune, soit SANOFI ment et cest du refus de vente car SANOFI na pas  savoir  quoi nous utilisons les mdicaments que nous recevons  lhpital, soit cest le ministre qui essaie de passer par une relation biaise avec SANOFI pour empcher la dlivrance dun mdicament qui incontestablement est considr comme efficace dans les  des pays du monde.


https://www.caducee.net/actualite-me...q-covid19.html

 ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui car il est bien connu que le monde entier est  l'coute de la France et n'a pas fait ses propres essais un peu partout. Tu es dans le pur dlire


Si tu le dis, c'est sans doute vrai. Il me semblait pourtant avoir mentionn les tudes chinoises et de l'tude de l'hpital Henry Ford dans l'tat du Michigan, or la Chine et le Michigan ne sont pas encore des dpartements franais.




> Parce que le mediator oui ? Remarque compar au "traitement" de raoult, la question peut se poser...


Quelle incroyable confusion. Je prcisais que l'ANSM n'en tait pas  coup d'essai et avait t dj condamn dans l'affaire du mediator et donc pourrait l'tre de nouveau. Est-ce qu'on rejuge ici la dpakine ou distilbne ? Quelqu'un a't-il dpos plainte contre Gilead actuellement ? non, au stade actuel, seul l'ANSM est susceptible d'tre incrimine pnalement.

Pourquoi la question se pose-t'elle alors que tu as la rponse dans l'_International Journal of Antimicrobial Agents_ ?




> Ben oui, l'HCQ consomm en france c'est pas du plaquenil et c'est pas vendu par sanofi, c'est bien connu...
> CA 2019 de sanofi 36 milliards d'euro.
> CA 2019 de gilead 22 milliards de dollars.


Y'a-t'il un adjuvant secret faisant que l'hydroxychloroquine produite par Sanofi ait des proprits pharmaceutiques diffrentes que celle produite par Bayer ou la Hongrie ? non c'est le mme produit, un gnrique vendu 3 la boite, aussi personne ne va faire d'normes bnfices dessus :

Avec 1,543,321 cas de covid rpertoris en France et sans entrer dans la polmique de savoir combien de ces cas en sont rellement, cela correspondrait  une rentre de 4.5 millions pour un prix de 3 en sortie d'usine et une posologie de 5 jours ( 600mg). Il faut mettre en face les dpenses de personnel et de rouverture d'une ligne, aussi on ne s'tonnera pas du fait que peu de laboratoires occidentaux veuillent faire du gnrique. 

Sanofi a d'ailleurs dclin le march amricain, raison pour laquelle les USA sont parti se fournir en Inde, 100 millions de doses fournies a ce jour. Si Raoult fait parti d'un complot ourdi par ce laboratoire, ils s'y prennent remarquablement mal ensuite il faudrait le prouver.

A comparer aux 900 millions de commande reus par Gilead de la part de l'UE dont 65 millions pour la France (vous me corrigerez si mes chiffres sont faux), on n'est pas du tout dans le mme ordre de grandeur. Ce qui sauve cette socit dont le court de l'action avait perdu 30% en 6 mois, et donc le livret A de ce malheureux Yazdan Yazdanpanah. 
Pas mal pour un mdicament non seulement inefficace mais galement plus dangereux que le covid mme, et ayant cot 1 milliard  dvelopper. Autrement, je n'aurais rien eu  y redire bien sur ... si tant est que l'hydroxychloroquine eu t aussi considr.

Je m'tonne d'ailleurs de ce que les justiciers de l'antifakemdecine ne s'en offusquent pas, ou plutt je ne m'en tonne pas, car ce sont des tarfuffes. Tout comme on ne doit pas s'tonner que l'industrie du mdicament vende des produits inutiles voir dangereux, ni que les tartuffes aient toujours couchs dans le mme lit.

Et si le fond de ton propos est de dire que Gilead serait plus vertueuse que Sanofi parce qu'ayant un plus petit chiffre d'affaire, c'est totalement con. Ou totalement intress.




> Typiquement des petits producteurs soutenus par un label commerce quitable,..


La pharmacope n'est pas une oeuvre de charit, surtout de nos jours.







> Ce foutage de gueule... C'est vrai que les fidles de raoult n'ont pas du tout une foi aveugle en leur gourou et ne mnent pas du tout une croisade sur les rseaux...


De manire gnrale, les membres d'une secte se distinguent par leur irrationalit, le culte vou  leur chef, leur absence de vrification et leur dni des faits. Ainsi certains refusent de lire Darwin remettant en cause leur vision crationniste de l'univers, d'autres vont refuser de lire des tudes scientifiques. Ou inversement travestissent le discours scientifique pour vendre un pur exercice de rthorique sans fondement.

Ils vont se recueillir en grand messe sur le PAF avec des prtres prchant la bonne parole, vont couper leurs fidles du reste du monde (isolement social) afin de les fragiliser psychologiquement puis les soumettre  la pnitence : fermer bars et restaurants empchera le virus de se propager, tout comme la flagellation publique au moyen ge. Mais ils laisseront le mtro ouvert car le malin ne se manifeste pas entre 6h et 21h du matin.
Ils feindront de croire que faire passer des tests qui mieux mieux va stopper l'pidmie, car c'est un rite magique appris  Poudlard. Qu'importe que leurs tests soient fiables  60 ou 70% et disponibles 3 semaines aprs, donc totalement inutile si on est malade.

Les responsables de la secte vont toujours avoir un discours eschatologique ou rvolutionnaire (c'est notre projet), voir obscurantiste sous couvert de scientisme (ne pas se soigner est la meilleure manire de gurir). Le mouvement sectaire qui repose sur un chevaux de mensonges exige donc un culte total  son chef sous peine d'inculpation de haute trahison, et prfre gouverner par dcret autour d'un groupe secret.
Le mouvement sectaire n'est donc finalement pas trs dmocratique.

Evidement tout le monde a bien compris que je ne parlais pas que de la collapsologie. 

Or je n'ai rien trouv de tout cela dans le "mouvement Raoultien", qui est au contraire trs rationnel, lgaliste, et mme populaire . Tout l'inverse de ses contradicteurs.

----------


## Invit

> Quelle incroyable confusion. Je prcisais que l'ANSM n'en tait pas  coup d'essai et avait t dj condamn dans l'affaire du mediator et donc pourrait l'tre de nouveau.


Quelle incroyable confusion. Je prcisais que sanofi n'en tait pas  coup d'essai et avait t dj condamn dans l'affaire du depakine et donc pourrait l'tre de nouveau.




> A comparer aux 900 millions de commande reus par Gilead de la part de l'UE dont 65 millions pour la France (vous me corrigerez si mes chiffres sont faux), on n'est pas du tout dans le mme ordre de grandeur. Ce qui sauve cette socit dont le court de l'action avait perdu 30% en 6 mois, et donc le livret A de ce malheureux Yazdan Yazdanpanah. 
> Pas mal pour un mdicament non seulement inefficace mais galement plus dangereux que le covid mme, et ayant cot 1 milliard  dvelopper. Autrement, je n'aurais rien eu  y redire bien sur ... si tant est que l'hydroxychloroquine eu t aussi considr.


Donc en rsum,
moi : l'HCQ ne fonctionne pas; quasiment toutes les tudes le montrent mais raoult continue  dire de la merde
toi : mais heu, gilead c'est des mchants blabla... gouverne-ment blabla... et arrtez de tourner autour du poisson pour essayer de noyer le pot.




> De manire gnrale, les membres d'une secte se distinguent par leur irrationalit, le culte vou  leur chef, leur absence de vrification et leur dni des faits. Ainsi certains refusent de lire Darwin remettant en cause leur vision crationniste de l'univers, d'autres vont refuser de lire des tudes scientifiques. Ou inversement travestissent le discours scientifique pour vendre un pur exercice de rthorique sans fondement.
> ...


irrationnalit, culte de la personnalit, travestissent le discours scientifique... effectivement

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quelle incroyable confusion. Je prcisais que sanofi n'en tait pas  coup d'essai et avait t dj condamn dans l'affaire du depakine et donc pourrait l'tre de nouveau.


Quelqu'un a-t'il port plainte contre Sanofi ? Donc si tu as des preuves d'une collusion entre ce laboratoire et Raoult pour empoissonner les marseillais et les marocains, puisque c'est de cela dont tu parles en comparant hydroxychloroquine et le mediator, il faut les livrer  la justice. Il faut publier dans The Lancet toi aussi.
Evidemment non, c'est juste de la mdisance de concierge des rseaux associaux, et tu en es mme rduit a reprendre mes lments de langage par manque de rthorique. C'est un aveu de faiblesse.




> moi : l'HCQ ne fonctionne pas; quasiment toutes les tudes le montrent mais raoult continue  dire de la merde


La scatologie maintenant.




> irrationnalit, culte de la personnalit, travestissent le discours scientifique... effectivement


Un monsieur bien incapable de lire une tude scientifique (forcment, en anglais) prtend apprendre  la science et la rationalit  un mdecin chercheur cit 165000 fois. Parce qu'il l'a lu dans complots faciles et qu'un mec sans blouse blanche lui a suggr, un argument imparable.
Et ne confondons pas admiration et culte du chef, surtout du petit chef.


Pour le reste, c'est  la porte du premier imbcile venu de twitter, exemple : 


Le procs des blouses blanches, n'tait-ce pas un peu antismite ?

----------


## Invit

> Donc si tu as des preuves d'une collusion entre ce laboratoire et Raoult pour empoissonner les marseillais et les marocains, puisque c'est de cela dont tu parles en comparant hydroxychloroquine et le mediator, il faut les livrer  la justice. Il faut publier dans The Lancet toi aussi.


Tu dformes compltement mes propos : je dis juste que beaucoup des critiques que tu fais sur gilead/ansm/etc tu pourrais aussi les faire sur sanofi/raoult/etc




> tu en es mme rduit a reprendre mes lments de langage par manque de rthorique. C'est un aveu de faiblesse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				mais raoult continue  dire de la merde
> 			
> ...


 ::aie:: 




> Un monsieur bien incapable de lire une tude scientifique (forcment, en anglais) prtend apprendre  la science et la rationalit  un mdecin chercheur cit 165000 fois. Parce qu'il l'a lu dans complots faciles et qu'un mec sans blouse blanche lui a suggr, un argument imparable.


Des attaques personnelles, a faisait longtemps... Dommage pour toi mais je sais lire une tude scientifique, j'en ai mme crit et publi pendant des annes. Et le chercheur qui a fait ce montage, lui aussi il sait lire une tude scientifique :



Ah oui mais raoult il est plus meilleur car il crit 200 papiers par an, en plus de ses bouquins, videos, interviews, direction d'ihu, relectures d'articles... on y croit...

----------


## Sodium

Ah il est climato-sceptique en plus. Mais c'est fouuuuuuu comme tous les conspis bas du front ont tous exactement les mmes ides. Ca se prsente comme penseur indpendant en dehors du troupeau de moutons alors que a a des croyances strotypes au possible.

----------


## bombseb

> alors que a a des croyances strotypes au possible


Et toi t'en a pas des croyances strotypes par exemple ?

Par exemple : Les hommes sont mchants, violeurs etc...

----------


## Sodium

De un je n'ai pas dit tous les hommes, de deux quand c'est attest par des chiffres ce n'est pas une croyance, de trois tu viens de montrer que tu fais partie du problme  :;): 

Et de quatre a n'a aucun rapport, on parle de sciences dures l pas de sciences humaines -__-

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu dformes compltement mes propos : je dis juste que beaucoup des critiques que tu fais sur gilead/ansm/etc tu pourrais aussi les faire sur sanofi/raoult/etc


Tu dis que Sanofi ayant t mis en accusation dans l'affaire du mediator, cela vaut bien Gilead. Outre le fait que c'est un aveu de culpabilit en creux, on ne refait ici pas le procs du mediator, ni du distilbne, et tout n'est pas dans tout.




> Des attaques personnelles, a faisait longtemps... Dommage pour toi mais je sais lire une tude scientifique, j'en ai mme crit et publi pendant des annes. Et le chercheur qui a fait ce montage, lui aussi il sait lire une tude scientifique :


Quelle attaque personnelle ? c'est toi mme qui place le dbat sur _l'ad hominem_ accusant Raoult d'tre un gourou irrationnel, tout en sous entendant que sa molcule chrie est toxique et en refusant de dire si tu as lu son tude. On est donc bien oblig d'en conclure que tu ne l'as pas fait, soit que la vrit ne t'intresse pas, soit que tu ne saches pas lire une tude en anglais. Au moins on peut exclure cette dernire hypothse.

Ton Bonnel peut-il nous fournir toutes les prdictions qu'il a ralis au sujet de cette maladie ? sans doute pas car il est mathmaticien et vit dans un monde abstrait. Peut-il nous citer un chercheur ayant fait des prvisions rigoureusement exactes sur la pandmie ? monsieur Neil Ferguson  qui nous devons aussi les alertes sur la vache folle et la grippe A ?

A la mme poque que le clbre exemple de la trotinette, monsieur Yazdanpanah nous disait aussi qu'il n'y aurait rien  craindre.
Et j'ai pass l'ge de regarder des vidos parodiques sous la musique de Benny Hill. 




> Ah oui mais raoult il est plus meilleur car il crit 200 papiers par an, en plus de ses bouquins, videos, interviews, direction d'ihu, relectures d'articles... on y croit...


Heureux d'entendre que tu entre aperoit la vrit.




> Ah il est climato-sceptique en plus. Mais c'est fouuuuuuu comme tous les conspis bas du front ont tous exactement les mmes ides. Ca se prsente comme penseur indpendant en dehors du troupeau de moutons alors que a a des croyances strotypes au possible.


Le dlit d'opinion a-t'il t rtablit en France ? on pourrait le croire, la gauche retombe dans ses travers lyssenkistes.

----------


## Invit

> Tu dis que Sanofi ayant t mis en accusation dans l'affaire du mediator, cela vaut bien Gilead.


Ah non, je n'ai pas dit a. Dj parce que Sanofi ne vend pas le mediator mais la dpakine. C'est Servier qui vend le mediator..




> Quelle attaque personnelle ? c'est toi mme qui place le dbat sur _l'ad hominem_ accusant Raoult d'tre un gourou irrationnel, tout en sous entendant que sa molcule chrie est toxique


Je critique raoult sur ce qu'il dit. Toi tu m'accuses d'tre incapable de lire une tude scientifique. Et je ne dis pas que sa "molcule est toxique" mais que la plupart des tudes srieuses indiquent que l'HCQ seule ne sauve pas plus les gens de la covid et associe  l'AZM elle augmente la mortalit.




> et en refusant de dire si tu as lu son tude.


Encore des attaques personnelles. Dj, o ai-je refus de dire cela ? Et aprs ce sera quoi, je devrais justifier que j'ai une meilleur expertise que raoult selon expertscape et dtailler mes potentiels conflits d'intrt ? Tout a parce que j'ai os relever des incohrences dans ce que dit raoult et mentionner des tudes qui le contredisent ? 




> On est donc bien oblig d'en conclure que tu ne l'as pas fait, soit que la vrit ne t'intresse pas, soit que tu ne saches pas lire une tude en anglais.


Non. Si on est rationnel alors "quand on ne sait pas, on ne croit pas", certainement pas "quand on ne sait pas, on peut croire tout ce qu'on veut".




> Ton Bonnel peut-il nous fournir toutes les prdictions qu'il a ralis au sujet de cette maladie ?


Quel rapport ?

- "regardez, raoult n'arrte pas de se tromper, il faudrait peut-tre arrter de le croire sur parole"
- "heu mais et toi, t'as pas radiqu la mort alors ferme ta boucle, et puis la drogue  gilead elle marche pas d'abord"




> Heureux d'entendre que tu entre aperoit la vrit.


Si tu arrives vraiment  croire que raoult fait srieusement 200 papiers par an, des bouquins, videos, interviews, direction d'ihu et relectures d'articles, alors effectivement, on n'a pas la mme dfinition du rel...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah non, je n'ai pas dit a. Dj parce que Sanofi ne vend pas le mediator mais la dpakine. C'est Servier qui vend le mediator.


Qu'est ce que cela change ? Est-ce que nous refaisons ici le procs du mdiator ou de la dpakine ? Tu dis que Sanofi ayant t mis en accusation dans l'affaire XXX, cela vaut bien Gilead. Donc c'est un aveu de culpabilit en creux, et tout ne se vaut pas.




> Je critique raoult sur ce qu'il dit. Toi tu m'accuses d'tre incapable de lire une tude scientifique. Et je ne dis pas que sa "molcule est toxique" mais que la plupart des tudes srieuses indiquent que l'HCQ seule ne sauve pas plus les gens de la covid et associe  l'AZM elle augmente la mortalit.


Il est manifeste que tu ne veux pas lire les tudes, particulirement les siennes, et te contente du qu'en dirait-on. La majorit des tudes publies indiquent au contraire que l'hydroxychloquine est efficace particulirement en phase prcoce, associe ou non  un macrolide.

Aussi, en voici une dizaine portant sur des groupes de 100  4000 patients, toute extraites de c19study.com. 
 Arshad et al., Int. J. Infect. Dis., July 1 2020, doi:10.1016/j.ijid.2020.06.099 Dhibar et al., International Journal of Antimicrobial Agents, doi:10.1016/j.ijantimicag.2020.106224 Alamdari et al., Tohoku J. Exp. Med., 2020, 252, 73-84, doi:10.1620/tjem.252.73 Lauriola et al., Clinical and Translational Science, doi:10.1111/cts.12860 Lammers et al., Int. J. Infectious Diseases, doi:10.1016/j.ijid.2020.09.1460 Di Castelnuovo et al., European J. Internal Medicine, doi:10.1016/j.ejim.2020.08.019 Berenguer et al., Clinical Microbiology and Infection, doi:10.1016/j.cmi.2020.07.024 Gao et al., BioScience Trends, 2020, doi:10.5582/bst.2020.01047 Jiang et al., Chin. J. Tuberc. Respir. Dis., 2020, 43, doi:10.3760/cma.j.issn.1001-0939.2020.0019 Snchez-lvarez et al., Nefrologa, doi:10.1016/j.nefroe.2020.04.002

c19study qui rfrence 160 tudes sur le sujet dont 96 en peer review, positive ou ngative. Etudes concluant dans leur majorit  l'efficacit de la molcule. 
Et si on a des remarques  apporter, ils fournissent mme une adresse de contact. C'est bien fait.


(un nuage de points plus conforme  la ralit scientifique que complots faciles)

Alors certes les macrolides peuvent provoquer une augmentation de l'intervalle QT, mais cela se dtecte trs bien avec un ECG et la moiti des gnralistes en sont dots (et si ce n'tait pas suffisant, il y a plus de 5000 cardiologues en France).
Mais si vous avez peur des antiobiotiques, soignez-vous au doliprane ou aux huiles essentielles, comme  Cuba. Ah non, pardon, Cuba utilise l'hydroxychloroquine ... comme tous ces pays qui se trompent, c'est effrayant. Heureusement qu'en France, pays des lumires ....




> Encore des attaques personnelles. Dj, o ai-je refus de dire cela ? Et aprs ce sera quoi, je devrais justifier que j'ai une meilleur expertise que raoult selon expertscape et dtailler mes potentiels conflits d'intrt ? Tout a parce que j'ai os relever des incohrences dans ce que dit raoult et mentionner des tudes qui le contredisent ?


Ah te poser la question de savoir si tu avais lu son tude est une attaque personnelle. Ne serait-ce pas l de la victimisation ?
Donc l'as-tu lu, as-tu mentionn des tudes le contredisant ? je n'ai pas vu cela, quoique ce soit possible sur le second point. Mais non, personne ne te demander tes ventuels conflits dintrts ou ton h-index.  




> Non. Si on est rationnel alors "quand on ne sait pas, on ne croit pas", certainement pas "quand on ne sait pas, on peut croire tout ce qu'on veut".


Non la rationalit et l'intelligence consistent  dire "je ne sais pas et je veux savoir" et non pas "je ne sais pas et je ne veux pas savoir". 




> Quel rapport ?
> 
> - "regardez, raoult n'arrte pas de se tromper, il faudrait peut-tre arrter de le croire sur parole"
> - "heu mais et toi, t'as pas radiqu la mort alors ferme ta boucle, et puis la drogue  gilead elle marche pas d'abord"


Entre ne pas faire d'erreurs de prdiction et se tromper tout le temps, il y a une nuance. C'est toute l'ambigut de la parole d'expert, surtout face  l'inconnu. Aussi tu peux sans doute nous citer un expert qui ne se trompe jamais.




> Si tu arrives vraiment  croire que raoult fait srieusement 200 papiers par an, des bouquins, videos, interviews, direction d'ihu et relectures d'articles, alors effectivement, on n'a pas la mme dfinition du rel...


Mais alors j'y crois tellement que Raoult est loin d'tre le plus prolifique dans le domaine scientifique et va grapiller une lointaine 126me place dans les H-Index, loin derrire Anthony Fauci qui a sign plus de mille articles par exemple.

La palme revenant  Ronald Kessler, qui a d'ailleurs publi de nombreux ouvages. Sans doute un escroc international selon cette grille de lecture, en tout cas il en a bien la physionomie.


Ce petit classement m'a demand moins d'une minute de recherche, et tous les scientifiques que j'ai eu pu y voir (mais que je ne connais absolument pas pour la plupart) ont sign des centaines voir des milliers de papiers. Evidemment, n'importe quel thsard sait que signer une tude ne veut pas toujours dire raliser l'tude ...

Mais c'est le risque quand on est plus dans le domaine parodique que le monde rel.

----------


## Invit

> Tu dis que Sanofi ayant t mis en accusation dans l'affaire XXX, cela vaut bien Gilead.


Non, c'est toi qui met les condamnations de l'ansm sur le tapis comme si c'tait une preuve d'un nouveau scandale avec gilead.
Il y a peut-tre vraiment un scandale avec gilead mais ce n'est pas a qui le prouve. Et a n'empche pas aussi un scandale avec raoult qui nous vend son HCQ inefficace.




> Aussi, en voici une dizaine portant sur des groupes de 100  4000 patients, toute extraites de c19study.com.


Ah bah quand mme... depuis le temps que je l'attendais celle-l : c19study.com est un site de propagande. C'est debunk depuis des mois.

"COVIDAnalysis network. A network of websites that have cherry-picked and misrepresented research to promote hydroxychloroquine as a proven treatment for COVID-19, despite clinical trials finding that it is not effective." https://www.newsguardtech.com/wp-con...IDAnalysis.pdf

Ils mentionnent mme des tudes de 1889, 1890, 1918... C'est sr que a prouve vachement que l'HCQ soigne la covid-19...




> c19study qui rfrence 160 tudes sur le sujet dont 96 en peer review, positive ou ngative.


"Of the studies included on the C19Study.com andC19HCQ.com list that are labeled as positive, none are peer-reviewed, randomized clinical trials that actually support the use of hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID-19."




> Alors certes les macrolides peuvent provoquer une augmentation de l'intervalle QT, mais cela se dtecte trs bien avec un ECG et la moiti des gnralistes en sont dots (et si ce n'tait pas suffisant, il y a plus de 5000 cardiologues en France).
> Mais si vous avez peur des antiobiotiques, soignez-vous au doliprane ou aux huiles essentielles...


Quel rapport ? Les antibiotiques c'est pour les bactries, pas les virus. Et l'HCQ n'est pas un antibiotique, tu dois confondre avec l'AZM.




> Entre ne pas faire d'erreurs de prdiction et se tromper tout le temps, il y a une nuance. C'est toute l'ambigut de la parole d'expert, surtout face  l'inconnu. Aussi tu peux sans doute nous citer un expert qui ne se trompe jamais.


Justement, un vrai expert ne fait pas ce genre d'affirmation, et encore moins de prdictions, et surtout pas de "moi, je suis un grand expert et je vous dis qu'une seconde vague c'est de la science fiction... mais je ne fais pas de prdiction..."  ::marteau:: 




> Mais alors j'y crois tellement que Raoult est loin d'tre le plus prolifique dans le domaine scientifique et va grapiller une lointaine 126me place dans les H-Index, loin derrire Anthony Fauci qui a sign plus de mille articles par exemple.


Et alors ? C'est cens prouver que raoult crit ses papiers ?
C'est justement  cause de ce genre d'abus qu'aujourd'hui les revues srieuses demandent d'attester que tous les auteurs mentionns sur un papier soumis ont vraiment contribu.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, c'est toi qui met les condamnations de l'ansm sur le tapis comme si c'tait une preuve d'un nouveau scandale avec gilead.
> Il y a peut-tre vraiment un scandale avec gilead mais ce n'est pas a qui le prouve. Et a n'empche pas aussi un scandale avec raoult qui nous vend son HCQ inefficace


Je vais te faire une rponse  la SimonDecolines  ::lefou:: 




> Ah bah quand mme... depuis le temps que je l'attendais celle-l : c19study.com est un site de propagande. C'est debunk depuis des mois.


Oui le dbunkage contemporain sert de prt  penser pour les imbciles, mais est en gnral bien plus mensonger que ce qu'il prtendent dmonter. On se souviendra de Mendax prtendant prouver que le protocole Raoult n'a aucune efficacit en comparant la mortalit en Chine et  l'IHU marseillais sur les moins de 60 ans et en constatant qu'il n'y a en pas. Bien sur puisque la mortalit est quasi nulle pour cette tranche d'ge. Par contre il ne compare pas la mortalit sur les plus de 60 ans qui n'est pas du tout la mme.
En voila un qui a russit a faire prendre les vessies pour des lanternes  un paquet de gens.






> "COVIDAnalysis network. A network of websites that have cherry-picked and misrepresented research to promote hydroxychloroquine as a proven treatment for COVID-19, despite clinical trials finding that it is not effective." https://www.newsguardtech.com/wp-con...IDAnalysis.pdf


Mais tu es libre de leur suggrer d'autres tudes prouvant l'inefficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine.




> Ils mentionnent mme des tudes de 1889, 1890, 1918... C'est sr que a prouve vachement que l'HCQ soigne la covid-19...


Marques en inconclusive, ce qui doit changer les rsultats.




> "Of the studies included on the C19Study.com andC19HCQ.com list that are labeled as positive, none are peer-reviewed, randomized clinical trials that actually support the use of hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID-19."


C'est totalement faux, voici une tude randomise en double aveugle publie deux mois avant la sortie de ton debunkage 
Boulware et al., NEJM, June 3 2020, doi:10.1056/NEJMoa2016638 :  "A Randomized Trial of Hydroxychloroquine as Postexposure Prophylaxis for Covid-19".

et toutes les tudes extraites de ce site que j'ai list sont en peer-review. Voila le dbunkage du dbunkage est termin, cela n'a gure t long.




> Quel rapport ? Les antibiotiques c'est pour les bactries, pas les virus. Et l'HCQ n'est pas un antibiotique, tu dois confondre avec l'AZM.


Cela confine  la folie  ::lol:: .

----------


## Invit

> C'est totalement faux, voici une tude randomise en double aveugle publie deux mois avant la sortie de ton debunkage 
> Boulware et al., NEJM, June 3 2020, doi:10.1056/NEJMoa2016638 :  "A Randomized Trial of Hydroxychloroquine as Postexposure Prophylaxis for Covid-19".


C'est une blague ?

Dj le papier tudie si l'HCQ a un intrt en traitement prventif : "Whether hydroxychloroquine can prevent symptomatic infection after SARS-CoV-2 exposure is unknown."

Et la rponse du papier est... non : "After high-risk or moderate-risk exposure to Covid-19, hydroxychloroquine did not prevent illness compatible with Covid-19 or confirmed infection when used as postexposure prophylaxis within 4 days after exposure"




> Cela confine  la folie .


J'en ai peur...

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est une blague ?
> 
> Dj le papier tudie si l'HCQ a un intrt en traitement prventif : "Whether hydroxychloroquine can prevent symptomatic infection after SARS-CoV-2 exposure is unknown."
> 
> Et la rponse du papier est... non : "After high-risk or moderate-risk exposure to Covid-19, hydroxychloroquine did not prevent illness compatible with Covid-19 or confirmed infection when used as postexposure prophylaxis within 4 days after exposure"


Et pourtant l'tude montre bien une efficacit de 22% de hydroxychrloroquine seule en prophlyaxie  15 jours.





> Envoy par ddoumeche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par SimonDecoline
> 
> ...


Et bien soignez-vous voyons, prenez du doliprane. Quoique le doliprane n'ai jamais t prouv par des essais randomiss en double aveugle. Donc prenez plutt des noix qui sont rputs dans ce genre de pathologie.

----------


## Invit

> Et pourtant l'tude montre bien une efficacit de 22% de hydroxychrloroquine seule en prophlyaxie  15 jours.


Si tu le dis. Et c'est crit o exactement dans ton papier ? https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2016638




> Et bien soignez-vous voyons, prenez du doliprane. Quoique le doliprane n'ai jamais t prouv par des essais randomiss en double aveugle. Donc prenez plutt des noix qui sont rputs dans ce genre de pathologie.


Quel rapport avec le fait que l'HCQ n'est pas un macrolide ni mme un antibiotique ?

----------


## Ryu2000

CAC 40 : L'APPARENTE EFFICACIT DU VACCIN DE PFIZER CONTRE LE COVID REND LA BOURSE EUPHORIQUE



> Alors que les marchs avaient entam la semaine boosts par le rsultat des lections amricaines, l'annonce par le gant Pfizer d'un niveau d'efficacit trs suprieur aux attentes pour son vaccin exprimental contre le coronavirus entrane une hausse brutale du CAC 40.


Il y en a qui s'emballent vite.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si tu le dis. Et c'est crit o exactement dans ton papier ? https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2016638


Lis le et tu sauras. 




> Quel rapport avec le fait que l'HCQ n'est pas un macrolide ni mme un antibiotique ?


Le rapport est que le doliprane soignerait peut-tre des sympomes du covid, voire mme de la confusion mentale. Quoique son efficacit n'ai jamais t prouv contre aucune maladie connue et inconnue, car ce mdicament n'ai jamais fait l'objet d'ECR. Aussi comme votre cole philosophique prne l'abstinence, je vous suggre de manger des noix.

----------


## Invit

> Lis le et tu sauras.


C'est ce que j'ai fait, contrairement  toi. Si tu l'avais lu, tu aurais compris que le papier dit que l'HCQ n'a pas d'effet bnfique dans cette tude. Et tu aurais aussi remarqu que ton chiffre de 22% n'apparait mme pas dans le papier. Bref encore du bon gros bullshit malhonnte.




> Le rapport est que le doliprane soignerait peut-tre des sympomes du covid, voire mme de la confusion mentale. Quoique son efficacit n'ai jamais t prouv contre aucune maladie connue et inconnue, car ce mdicament n'ai jamais fait l'objet d'ECR. Aussi comme votre cole philosophique prne l'abstinence, je vous suggre de manger des noix.


Donc aucun rapport avec ton histoire de macrolide et d'HCQ. Tu as dit n'importe quoi et maintenant tu essaies juste de noyer le poison.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est ce que j'ai fait, contrairement  toi. Si tu l'avais lu, tu aurais compris que le papier dit que l'HCQ n'a pas d'effet bnfique dans cette tude. Et tu aurais aussi remarqu que ton chiffre de 22% n'apparait mme pas dans le papier. Bref encore du bon gros bullshit malhonnte.


Comme de nouveau, tu n'as pas lu l'tude mais juste l'abstract et la conclusion, sinon tu saurais d'o sortent ces 22%  15 jours.




> Donc aucun rapport avec ton histoire de macrolide et d'HCQ. Tu as dit n'importe quoi et maintenant tu essaies juste de noyer le poison.


J'ai peu d'apptance pour les gens prsentant les arguments de leur adversaires de manire errone comme tu l'as fait sur la question de l'ANSM puis des macrolides. Donc oui j'ai repris l'intgralit de notre change sur cette question afin que nos lecteurs se fasse leur avis, et je ritre ma suggestion de manger des noix.

----------


## Invit

> Comme de nouveau, tu n'as pas lu l'tude mais juste l'abstract et la conclusion, sinon tu saurais d'o sortent ces 22%  15 jours.


C'est vraiment trop drle. Tu as sorti 2 chiffres de l'abstract ("participants receiving hydroxychloroquine (49 of 414 [11.8%]) and those receiving placebo (58 of 407 [14.3%])") pour conclure  un bnfice de 22% avec HCQ.

Non seulement, tu n'as rien compris  la notion de significativit mais en plus tu as "ignor" la phrase complte : "The incidence of new illness compatible with Covid-19 did not differ significantly between participants receiving hydroxychloroquine (49 of 414 [11.8%]) and those receiving placebo (58 of 407 [14.3%]); the absolute difference was −2.4 percentage points (95% confidence interval, −7.0 to 2.2; P=0.35)."

Et que penses-tu des 2 chiffres suivants, qui indiquent une augmentation de 138% d'effets secondaires avec l'HCQ ?

----------


## Invit

Maintenant Jadot veut nous obliger   nous vacciner 

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4175685.html

La prochaine tape c'est quoi ? fermer tous les commerces et nous envoyer des rations par l'arme ? Tu me diras ils serviront enfin  quelque chose plutt que jouer les cowboys au Mali.

La dictature est en marche en 2022 les lections vont miraculeusement disparatre.

On ne peut mme plus quitter le pays vu que tout est ferm, la guerre civile approche.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est vraiment trop drle. Tu as sorti 2 chiffres de l'abstract ("participants receiving hydroxychloroquine (49 of 414 [11.8%]) and those receiving placebo (58 of 407 [14.3%])") pour conclure  un bnfice de 22% avec HCQ.
> 
> Et que penses-tu des 2 chiffres suivants, qui indiquent une augmentation de 138% des chutes de cheveux avec l'HCQ ?


 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Et que penses-tu des 2 chiffres suivants, qui indiquent une augmentation de 138% des chutes de cheveux avec l'HCQ ?


C'est bien, tu progresses. Maintenant quand tu modifies compltement les propos des gens, tu n'essaies mme plus de le masquer.  ::applo::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant Jadot veut nous obliger   nous vacciner


Il pense bien ce qu'il veut, ce n'est pas lui qui dcide.
Dans l'article il y a crit a, donc a devrait aller :



> De son ct, la Haute autorit de Sant prconise que la vaccination contre le Covid-19 ne soit pas obligatoire, ni pour la population ni pour les professionnels de sant.


Il ne faut pas s'emballer ds l'apparition d'un premier vaccin, on ne connait pas les effets  long terme, on ne sait pas si il apporte plus de bnfices que de risques.
Il doit y avoir plusieurs souches du SARS-CoV-2 donc a va peut-tre faire comme la grippe (mme si tu te fais vacciner chaque anne tu peux quand mme l'attraper)




> La dictature est en marche en 2022 les lections vont miraculeusement disparatre.


a j'y crois pas du tout, je pense qu'on va continuer avec le mme systme.
Macron va peut-tre  nouveau miraculeusement se faire lire. Ce qui fait peur c'est qu'il existe des partis encore pire qu'LREM, comme EELV par exemple.

----------


## bombseb

Pour 2022 ils parlent dj d'autoriser le vote par la poste. Ils prennent exemple sur les dmocrates aux US...

Bientt, pour voter il n'y aura mme plus besoin de voter  ::ptdr::  C'est pas beau le progrs ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour 2022 ils parlent dj d'autoriser le vote par la poste. Ils prennent exemple sur les dmocrates aux US...
> 
> Bientt, pour voter il n'y aura mme plus besoin de voter  C'est pas beau le progrs ?


C'est dj le cas ! Les sondages et les mdias font l'lection. Le vote, c'est juste du folklore  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est bien, tu progresses. Maintenant quand tu modifies compltement les propos des gens, tu n'essaies mme plus de le masquer.


Oui je fais du SimonDecoline, entretenant la confusion tant verbale que mentale, en utilisant des smileys cons  ::aie::  en guise de rponse, et en rutilisant le langage de mes interlocuteurs car j'ai un _biais_ psychotique. Quoique je n'arrive pas encore  me vautrer dans la scatologie, chacun ses gots, comme dirait l'autre, si cela les amuse.

C'est sans doute ce que tu appelles un progrs.

----------


## Mingolito

*Le professeur Didier Raoult poursuivi par lOrdre des mdecins*
*Information errone du public, exposition  un risque injustifi et mme charlatanisme. Selon nos informations, le mdiatique microbiologiste de Marseille va devoir rendre des comptes devant ses pairs.
Le professeur marseillais Didier Raoult devrait comparatre devant la chambre disciplinaire de lordre rgional des mdecins dans les mois qui viennent.*



Son traitement contre le Covid-19 avait fait natre d'immenses espoirs, son franc-parler avait fait le reste. Icne mdiatique du printemps, aussi adul que dtest, le professeur Didier Raoult doit aujourd'hui rendre des comptes. Ce microbiologiste  la renomme mondiale, directeur de l'Infectiopole (IHU) de Marseille, fait en effet l'objet de poursuites devant l'Ordre des mdecins, qui lui reproche une kyrielle d'entorses au code de dontologie : violation de la confraternit, information errone du public, exposition  un risque injustifi et mme charlatanisme.

La procdure fait suite  une srie de signalements et d'une plainte adresse depuis le dbut de la crise du coronavirus  l'Ordre des mdecins des Bouches-du-Rhne. C'est par exemple, ce particulier, un professeur de mathmatiques exerant en collge qui critique le manque de fiabilit de l'essai clinique men  l'IHU de Marseille.

Mais aussi un collectif de cinq mdecins hospitaliers, se plaignant de sa  surmdiatisation , qui estime que son discours  s'oppose aux donnes et rsultats scientifiques . Et que Didier Raoult est all  jusqu' prner et prescrire des thrapeutiques et associations mdicamenteuses non prouves, au minimum inefficaces, au pire dangereuses .

Enfin, en juillet, la Socit de pathologie infectieuse de langue franaise (SPILF), association de 700 membres, la plupart mdecins, a dpos plainte contre le microbiologiste auprs de l'Ordre des Bouches-du-Rhne. Ils reprochent au Marseillais d'avoir enfreint au moins neuf articles du code de dontologie mdicale.
Il ne se comporte pas comme un mdecin devrait le faire

 Ce qui nous a pousss  nous mobiliser, c'est qu'en juin, alors que plusieurs tudes montraient que l'hydroxychloroquine ne marchait pas, Didier Raoult a continu  la promouvoir et  vouloir l'imposer , nous explique le prsident de l'association, Pierre Tattevin. Si en France, dit-il, son traitement n'est aujourd'hui presque plus utilis contre le Covid, l'infectiologue s'inquite pour l'Afrique,  o l'on continue de le recommander, de le prescrire.

L'obstination de Didier Raoult a des consquences graves, il ne se comporte pas comme un mdecin devrait le faire , s'exclame Pierre Tattevin rappelant que la libert de prescrire ne doit pas se faire aux dpens des patients.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)


Ouarf!!!! Je disais du mal des pleureuses de gauche, celles de droite ne sont pas mal non plus. On est en confinement, et j'ai le droit d'aller au bureau, alors mme que ce n'est pas strictement indispensable. Je peux imprimer une attestation par heure et passer ma vie dehors. Tu parles d'in confinement.

Tiens, ma belle famille en Pologne est en quarantaine. Mes beaux-parents  Jastrzębie Zdrj parce-quils ont plus de 70 ans (donc confins d'office). Ma Belle-sur et son frre  Wrocław parce-que ma belle sur est positive et son frre cas contact (ils partagent le mme appart').

Tous les jours, la police vient vrifier qu'ils sont bien enferms chez eux. A horaires variables. Avec des styles diffrents. Mes beaux parents reoivent un appel, et doivent se prsenter au balcon pour saluer les policiers. Mais a, c'est la mthode  la campagne. A la grande ville, les Policiers envoient un SMS, et on doit prendre une photo avec timestamp de soi-mme dans l'appart' pour prouver qu'on est bien l. Une fois, c'est tomb alors que ma belle-sur lavait ses cheveux (une norme chevelure qui prend normment de temps, imaginez une coupe afro bien paisse, avec pour seule diffrence qu'elle est naturellement blonde, mais sinon, c'est la mme paisseur de frisettes - un boulot de dingue). 5 minutes plus tard, les policiers tambourinaient  leur porte du quatrime tage, et mon beau-frre a du expliquer la situation pour ne pas que sa sur aie de gros, gros, gros problmes. Pas une simple amende, non.

Ca, c'est du confinement. On m'a dit qu'au Maroc c'est svre aussi, mais je n'ai pas plus de dtails. En France? Mouarf. Il y a le moyen de contourner le truc sans tricher, tout le monde triche (60% l'avouent ouvertement), et parfois un malchanceux prend 135 d'amende. Et on appelle a svre? Non, mais vous vivez au pays des _bisounounours_, et vous prtendez tre sous le joug de Hitler/Staline. Il faut arrter.

----------


## fredoche

Quel foutage de gueule


et il n'y a que toi pour nous servir a Mongolito. 

Tiens pour ta culture :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poursuite_(droit)
les poursuites devant l'ordre des mdecins, ou une convocation, une audition, une procdure...?

"selon nos informations"... bah oui 

En fait vous tes tous l  le traiter de charlatan, mais c'est vous qui vous gavez de sensationnel. C'est simplement pitoyable.

Mme le reste de l'article ne dit rien sur le fond, que sur la forme :
- ce particulier, un professeur de mathmatiques exerant en collge qui critique le manque de fiabilit de l'essai clinique men  l'IHU de Marseille
- Il ne se comporte pas comme un mdecin devrait le faire
- se plaignant de sa  surmdiatisation 
-  Ce qui nous a pousss  nous mobiliser, c'est qu'en juin, alors que plusieurs tudes montraient que l'hydroxychloroquine ne marchait pas, Didier Raoult a continu  la promouvoir et  vouloir l'imposer . Juin ? Lancetgate ? Et si d'autres tudes dont la sienne prouve que a marche ?

C'est bien les ras sont satures, le pays confin, tous en taule  domicile, des millions de chmeurs pour cause de pandmie, mais t'as encore des glands pour se gaver du fait qu'un gars et toute son quipe, plus des centaines d'autres docteurs en mdecine, a os promouvoir un traitement qui pourrait soigner

Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas, parce que le COVID-19 ce serait du pipi de chat en comparaison de cette hcatombe

----------


## Invit

> En fait vous tes tous l  le traiter de charlatan, mais c'est vous qui vous gavez de sensationnel. 
> ...
> C'est bien les ras sont satures, le pays confin, tous en taule  domicile, des millions de chmeurs pour cause de pandmie, mais t'as encore des glands pour se gaver du fait qu'un gars et toute son quipe, plus des centaines d'autres docteurs en mdecine, a os promouvoir un traitement qui pourrait soigner


Heu, ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il s'est pass. Dj niveau sensationnel, raoult fait plutt partie de l'lite, avec ses interviews, videos youtube, livres et punch lines en tout genre... Son comportement pendant la crise a t nfaste, et c'est dnonc par de nombreux mdecins, chercheurs, journalistes.

https://player.acast.com/code-source...oxychloronique

----------


## Mingolito

> En fait vous tes tous l  le traiter de charlatan, mais c'est vous qui vous gavez de sensationnel. C'est simplement pitoyable.


Il y a encore des gogos pour dfendre ce charlatan ?  ::ptdr:: 

Tu devrais lire l'article de Mdiapart, qui a prouv que cet escroc notoire a gagn des fortunes en crant des tudes bidons et fausses pour permettre aux laboratoires escrocs de vendre des mdicaments non seulement inefficaces, mais surtout trs dangereux. Il a t balanc par ses collgues, qu'il menaait de virer s'ils truquaient pas les tudes.

Tu as raison sur une chose, cette accusation par l'ordre des mdecin c'est faible, en vrai il devrait tre inculp descroquerie, de meurtre par empoisonnement, et donc de gnocide massif, et donc pendu haut et court.

C'est quoi ton problme ? Tu travailles pour un labo ? Tu es marseillais ? Comprends pas sinon  ::koi:: 





> -  Ce qui nous a pousss  nous mobiliser, c'est qu'en juin, alors que plusieurs tudes montraient que l'hydroxychloroquine ne marchait pas, Didier Raoult a continu  la promouvoir et  vouloir l'imposer . Juin ? Lancetgate ? Et si d'autres tudes dont la sienne prouve que a marche ?


Mais t'es un vrai pigeon de premire classe c'est hallucinant ! Il a t prouv que cette tude est biaise, fausse, 100% bidon, et depuis 15 tudes ont t publies dans le monde qui prouvent que l'hydroxychloroquine ne sert absolument  rien contre le covid, et tous le monde  cess de s'en servir. Par ailleurs le labo qui la fabrique paye Raoult, grce  Raoult le labo  vendu des centaines de millions de doses (entre autres  Trump ce gnie en mdecine) en sus pour un putain de mdicament qui sert  rien contre le covid et qui provoque des crises cardiaques !

----------


## Invit

> Ouarf!!!! Je disais du mal des pleureuses de gauche, celles de droite ne sont pas mal non plus. On est en confinement, et j'ai le droit d'aller au bureau, alors mme que ce n'est pas strictement indispensable. Je peux imprimer une attestation par heure et passer ma vie dehors. Tu parles d'in confinement.
> 
> Tiens, ma belle famille en Pologne est en quarantaine. Mes beaux-parents  Jastrzębie Zdrj parce-quils ont plus de 70 ans (donc confins d'office). Ma Belle-sur et son frre  Wrocław parce-que ma belle sur est positive et son frre cas contact (ils partagent le mme appart').
> 
> Tous les jours, la police vient vrifier qu'ils sont bien enferms chez eux. A horaires variables. Avec des styles diffrents. Mes beaux parents reoivent un appel, et doivent se prsenter au balcon pour saluer les policiers. Mais a, c'est la mthode  la campagne. A la grande ville, les Policiers envoient un SMS, et on doit prendre une photo avec timestamp de soi-mme dans l'appart' pour prouver qu'on est bien l. Une fois, c'est tomb alors que ma belle-sur lavait ses cheveux (une norme chevelure qui prend normment de temps, imaginez une coupe afro bien paisse, avec pour seule diffrence qu'elle est naturellement blonde, mais sinon, c'est la mme paisseur de frisettes - un boulot de dingue). 5 minutes plus tard, les policiers tambourinaient  leur porte du quatrime tage, et mon beau-frre a du expliquer la situation pour ne pas que sa sur aie de gros, gros, gros problmes. Pas une simple amende, non.
> 
> Ca, c'est du confinement. On m'a dit qu'au Maroc c'est svre aussi, mais je n'ai pas plus de dtails. En France? Mouarf. Il y a le moyen de contourner le truc sans tricher, tout le monde triche (60% l'avouent ouvertement), et parfois un malchanceux prend 135 d'amende. Et on appelle a svre? Non, mais vous vivez au pays des _bisounounours_, et vous prtendez tre sous le joug de Hitler/Staline. Il faut arrter.


La Pologne c'est un pays communiste en tout cas plus que la france. Le maroc c'est encore pire c'est une monarchie ils vivent au moyen-ge.

Le vrai problme de ce monde est la propagation des ides communistes.

Les pays avec le moins de problmes sont les usa l'angleterre et l'allemagne des pays o les communistes n'existent pas.

----------


## Invit

> Les pays avec le moins de problmes sont les usa l'angleterre et l'allemagne des pays o les communistes n'existent pas.


Ben dmnage et arrte de nous gonfler.

----------


## Invit

> Ben dmnage et arrte de nous gonfler.


On ne peut pas les communistes franais bloquent le pays, ce pays est devenu un goulag  ciel ouvert

----------


## Invit

> On ne peut pas les communistes franais bloquent le pays, ce pays est devenu un goulag  ciel ouvert


Si si, on n'est pas encore si communiste que a : tu peux t'vader du goulag  ciel ouvert avec une attestation de "dplacement professionnel" ou pour "motif familial imprieux", et peut-tre mme que "situation de handicap" pourrait convenir. 

https://media.interieur.gouv.fr/deplacement-covid-19/

----------


## Dave Hiock

Je partage

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a encore des gogos pour dfendre ce charlatan ? 
> 
> Tu devrais lire l'article de Mdiapart, qui a prouv que cet escroc notoire a gagn des fortunes en crant des tudes bidons et fausses pour permettre aux laboratoires escrocs de vendre des mdicaments non seulement inefficaces, mais surtout trs dangereux. Il a t balanc par ses collgues, qu'il menaait de virer s'ils truquaient pas les tudes.
> 
> Tu as raison sur une chose, cette accusation par l'ordre des mdecin c'est faible, en vrai il devrait tre inculp descroquerie, de meurtre par empoisonnement, et donc de gnocide massif, et donc pendu haut et court.
> 
> C'est quoi ton problme ? Tu travailles pour un labo ? Tu es marseillais ? Comprends pas sinon 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouep pis je vais t'en roucouler une nouvelle...

Tu cris  plusieurs reprises *prouver*, alors que rien n'est prouv. 
Si Raoult n'a rien prouv, il est une chose qui est sure, c'est que ses dtracteurs en ont encore moins prouv. Que ce soit cette fameuse meta-analyse ou tout ce qui a pu tre us  charge ou  dcharge.


Sauf que quand on vous amne des lments contraires, vous parler de "dbunker", vous campez sur vos propres convictions, et  aucun moment le doute n'est permis.

Vous qui vous rclamez de la preuve, quand vos propres citations ou tudes dmontrent l'absence d'effets ngatifs de l'HCQ, vous le dniez. Parce que l'argument ultime c'est que c'est dangereux. Sauf que a aussi ce n'est pas prouv. Mais il faut interdire, bordel, parce que c'est dangereux

Aucun de vous ne s'acharne sur l'absence totale d'efficacit et de la masse d'effets secondaires de : 
- doliprane
- confinement
- couvre-feu
- fermetures des bars et restaurants
- maintien des transports publics bonds
- vaccins  venir autrement appels Arlsiennes
- pnurie de gel hydro-alcoolique et absence de recommandations sur le lavage des mains en alternative
- redemsivir
- enfermement des ehpad
- choix faits en Europe compars  l'asie, l'afrique
- etc

Elles sont o les putains de preuves ? Pourquoi aucun de vous grands clowns perroquets de la mdiatisation sociale ne s'empare aussi de tous ces combats pour dbunker et rclamer de la preuve ? hein...?

Tels des moutons de Panurge s'imaginant chevalier blanc redresseur de tords, vous combattez courageusement Raoult en citant  l'envie ce qui vous arrange et ce qui l'enfonce, mais vous nonnez(a vient du mot ne, cela vous sied  merveille) toujours les mmes conneries. 

Le problme c'est pas Raoult, c'est le merdier actuel, sauf que on vous montre le merdier dans son ensemble, et vous vous regardez le doigt. Ah zut c'est la dfinition de l'imbcile. Ah bah c'est a alors 

Allez... un petit hommage  votre grande intelligence

----------


## fredoche

Ah par quit pour les nes et pour sortir des clichs, contrairement  la croyance populaire et  vous chers amis, l'ne est intelligent, trs intelligent.

----------


## foetus

> vaccins  venir autrement appels Arlsiennes


Malheureusement arlsiennes n'est pas le mot pour les morts des essais cliniques  ::triste:: 

Et avec les mesures liberticides, les franais pensent que c'est la solution  ::triste:: 

Et galement au mois de septembre 2020 "Un vaccin financ par Bill Gates  l'origine d'une pidmie de polio en Afrique ?", Bill Gates patron officieux de l'OMS  ::triste::

----------


## Jon Shannow

@fredoche > Un ENORME +100000  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Tu cris  plusieurs reprises *prouver*, alors que rien n'est prouv. 
> Si Raoult n'a rien prouv, il est une chose qui est sure, c'est que ses dtracteurs en ont encore moins prouv. Que ce soit cette fameuse meta-analyse ou tout ce qui a pu tre us  charge ou  dcharge.


Dsol mais a ne fonctionne pas comme a. C'est  celui qui annonce des "rsultats spectaculaires" de prouver que c'est le cas. On ne peut pas prouver l'absence : par exemple si on prouvait qu'un traitement ne fonctionne pas  la dose 1 ni  la dose 2, a ne prouverait pas qu'il ne fonctionne pas  la dose 1,5. Ou peut-tre que a ne marche que les jours de pleines lunes, ou si le mdecin porte des tongs, ou si....
Dans le cas du traitement de la covid par l'HCQ, tout ce qui a t prouv c'est que les "tudes" de raoult sont bonnes pour la poubelle et que les tudes  peu prs srieuses indiquent un effet nul ou ngatif.




> Sauf que quand on vous amne des lments contraires, vous parler de "dbunker", vous campez sur vos propres convictions, et  aucun moment le doute n'est permis.


Non, c'est faux. Il y a eu des vraies discussions scientifiques. C'est raoult qui est parti dans des dlires d'autorit et autres arguments anti-scientifiques. Et donc, oui, dnoncer cela, ce n'est plus de la science mais du dbunkage.




> Vous qui vous rclamez de la preuve, quand vos propres citations ou tudes dmontrent l'absence d'effets ngatifs de l'HCQ, vous le dniez. Parce que l'argument ultime c'est que c'est dangereux. Sauf que a aussi ce n'est pas prouv. Mais il faut interdire, bordel, parce que c'est dangereux


Ca a dj t expliqu plein de fois... Et d'ailleurs, au dbut de la crise, certains disaient qu'il fallait prendre de l'HCQ "mme si a marche pas parce que de toute faon on n'a que a". C'est au moins aussi stupide.




> Aucun de vous ne s'acharne sur l'absence totale d'efficacit et de la masse d'effets secondaires de : 
> ...


Bien-sr que si. Le doliprane, c'tait au dbut, plus personne ne soigne les formes graves comme a. Le remdesivir, il y a galement plein d'tudes qui montrent que a ne marche pas et l'ATU de l'ANSM a mme t arrte. Pour le reste, a n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec les traitements mdicaux.




> Tels des moutons de Panurge s'imaginant chevalier blanc redresseur de tords, vous combattez courageusement Raoult en citant  l'envie ce qui vous arrange et ce qui l'enfonce, mais vous nonnez(a vient du mot ne, cela vous sied  merveille) toujours les mmes conneries. 
> 
> Le problme c'est pas Raoult, c'est le merdier actuel, sauf que on vous montre le merdier dans son ensemble, et vous vous regardez le doigt. Ah zut c'est la dfinition de l'imbcile. Ah bah c'est a alors 
> ....


Bravo, merci pour cette belle dmonstration d'intelligence qui fait vraiment avancer le sujet.

----------


## foetus

> Ca a dj t expliqu plein de fois... Et d'ailleurs, au dbut de la crise, certains disaient qu'il fallait prendre de l'HCQ "mme si a marche pas parce que de toute faon on n'a que a". C'est au moins aussi stupide.


C'est de la pure mauvaise fois  ::weird:: 

En France on a interdit l'HCQ mais un dcret a r-autoris l'injection de Rivotril : quel est le mdicaments des 2 qui est le + dangereux dans son contexte  ::koi::  ?

Et depuis le dbut, tout le monde a pu constater que :
La file d'attente  l'IHU  Marseille. Et tous ceux qui avouaient sur les plateaux y avoir t en familleLa marine franaise c'est fait gauler avec 1 gros stock de HCQLe gouvernement a retir l'autorisation du fabricant franais ... pendant que la Tunisie ou le Maroc a rcupr le truc et en a profiter. On peut comparer la courbe des 2 pays jusqu' septembre 2020

D. Raoult n'a pas sorti cela de son chapeau, mais des tudes chinoises avec la vitamine C, le zinc et tout le reste.

En ralit, rcemment il y a 1 tude qui a dit que le traitement de D. Raoult a t efficace. Mais il faut l'administrer les 5 premiers jours ... et pour cela il faut tester. Ce que D. Raoult a fait depuis fvrier - mars 2020.
Mais en France, les tests ont commenc en septembre 2020  ::ptdr::  avec 10 jours d'attente pour avoir les rsultats  ::ptdr::  et des files de branquignols qui se faisaient tester plusieurs fois par semaine  ::ptdr:: 

De toute manire on ne soigne pas le COVID comme avant. Si je ne dis pas de btises, par exemple, on n'intube plus mais on met les patients sous respirateur et l'azithromycine qui est 1 anti-inflammatoire a t remplace.

----------


## Invit

> C'est de la pure mauvaise fois 
> 
> En France on a interdit l'HCQ mais un dcret a r-autoris l'injection de Rivotril : quel est le mdicaments des 2 qui est le + dangereux dans son contexte  ?


L'HCQ n'a pas t "interdite". Sa vente en pharmacie de ville a t limite aux prescriptions par des mdecins spcialistes. Et figure-toi que l'HCQ a aussi t autorise pour la covid dans les hopitaux. Bref "de la pure mauvaise fois"...




> Et depuis le dbut, tout le monde a pu constater que :
> La file d'attente  l'IHU  Marseille. Et tous ceux qui avouaient sur les plateaux y avoir t en familleLa marine franaise c'est fait gauler avec 1 gros stock de HCQLe gouvernement a retir l'autorisation du fabricant franais ... pendant que la Tunisie ou le Maroc a rcupr le truc et en a profiter. On peut comparer la courbe des 2 pays jusqu' septembre 2020


Et alors ? C'est cens tre une preuve scientifique ? Avant Galile tout le monde a pu constater que la Terre est plate...




> D. Raoult n'a pas sorti cela de son chapeau,


Non, effectivement : a fait des dcennies qu'il nous la ressort  chaque virus.




> En ralit, rcemment il y a 1 tude qui a dit que le traitement de D. Raoult a t efficace. Mais il faut l'administrer les 5 premiers jours ... et pour cela il faut tester. Ce que D. Raoult a fait depuis fvrier - mars 2020.


Donc ce n'est pas le "traitement" de raoult. Il est impossible de traiter ds le premier jour. Mme raoult faisait quelques examens avant et ne commenait donc pas tout de suite. Et j'imagine que tu as un lien  nous donner pour qu'on puisse lire cette tude rcente ?




> Mais en France, les tests ont commenc en septembre 2020  avec 10 jours d'attente pour avoir les rsultats  et des files de branquignols qui se faisaient tester plusieurs fois par semaine


Ca n'a aucun rapport avec les tudes sur l'efficacit de l'HCQ.




> De toute manire on ne soigne pas le COVID comme avant. Si je ne dis pas de btises, par exemple, on n'intube plus mais on met les patients sous respirateur et l'azithromycine qui est 1 anti-inflammatoire a t remplace.


Actuellement, le traitement indiqu semble tre l'oxygnation + anti inflammatoire + corticode.

----------


## Invit

Les communistes veulent nous empoisonner avec un vaccin dvelopp en laboratoire  la va vite.

Nous courons de graves dangers, la plbe prise d'une crise hypocondriaque court se faire vacciner contre la grippe au lieu de se battre contre le rgime stalinien mis en place.

Il faut rsister mais les franais sont pauvres et abrutis par un systme communiste qui les asservit.

Le french dream empche tout discernement aux franais et installe une routine qui les transforme en a :



(N'empche il a arrive  serrer on se demande pourquoi ??)

----------


## ciaociao

Hello ! je suis d'accord avec toi a va nous rendre neuneu leur truc..aucun recul ! tu penses qu'ils peuvent obliger les gens  le faire ce vaccin ?

----------


## fredoche

> Bravo, merci pour cette belle dmonstration d'intelligence qui fait vraiment avancer le sujet.


Je t'en prie 

Et j'ai bien failli encore m'y faire prendre,  me concentrer sur le doigt et non la lune.

Raoult, raoult, raoult... le problme n'est pas l, le problme n'est pas lui. 

Vous tes obsd par ce mec et il faut le dzinguer cote que cote mais en attendant tout le reste passe sans vaseline.
L'incurie des gouvernants, une deuxime vague o la mdiane des dcs serait de 86 ans en Suisse, de la politique spectacle o un ministre de la sant, docteur en mdecine par ailleurs dcouvre des malades jeunes dans un hpital et demande  l'assemble nationale de partir (en d'autre temps, en d'autres lieux, on appelait a un coup d'tat), une population entire interdite de circuler, un hpital dpec depuis 20 ans, des promesses jamais tenues.

Une conomie  l'arrt, des millions de chmeurs pour sauver des vieillards ayant dpass l'esprance de vie de la plus grande part de la population.

Raoult, raoult, raoult... 

quand est-ce qu'on parle des problmes, des vrais, et pas d'une star du show qui constitue un gros caillou dans votre orgueil

----------


## ABCIWEB

> par exemple si on prouvait qu'un traitement ne fonctionne pas  la dose 1 ni  la dose 2, a ne prouverait pas qu'il ne fonctionne pas  la dose 1,5


Je vois qu'on tombe d'accord finalement. Donc c'tait pas la peine de nous saouler avec la mta analyse "Fiolet" qui mlangeait toutes les doses et tous les protocoles. Et c'est pourtant cette mme mta analyse qui a t mise en avant par le "grand manitou debunker" de la tronche en biais pour soi-disant prouver l'inefficacit du protocole Raoult. Faut donc pas s'tonner qu'on se pose des questions quand ceux qui prtendent rtablir la "vrit" utilisent des arguments foireux dignes de vritables charlatans.

----------


## Invit

> Les communistes veulent nous empoisonner avec un vaccin dvelopp en laboratoire  la va vite.
> Il faut rsister mais les franais sont pauvres et abrutis par un systme communiste qui les asservit.


C'est GRANDIOSE ! Une nostalgique de McCarthy... 
Je ne savais mme pas qu'il restait encore des communistes en France...

----------


## CinePhil

> Je ne savais mme pas qu'il restait encore des communistes en France...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Tu dois vivre sur une autre plante... ce qui, vu ton nom imprononable, ne serait pas tonnant !  ::mouarf:: 

Comme je n'ai pas envie de leur faire de la pub, je ne donnerai pas le lien vers le site de leur parti mais tu le trouveras facilement.  ::google:: 
Et on peut y apparenter LFI (La France Incohrente) de Mchantlion et tous les petits partis d'extrme gauche qu'on retrouve (on se demande avec quelles signatures d'lus et quels moyens financiers)  chaque lection pestilentielle.

 57% du PIB en dpense publique en 2019 et probablement plus de 60% en 2020, la France est bien plus proche du communisme que du libralisme. L'URSS s'est effondre  63% du PIB. Tic tac, tic, tac...

Ce Pays est foutu !

----------


## Invit

> Raoult, raoult, raoult... le problme n'est pas l, le problme n'est pas lui. 
> ...
> quand est-ce qu'on parle des problmes, des vrais, et pas d'une star du show qui constitue un gros caillou dans votre orgueil


Ben justement. Dans mon message, je parlais de l'efficacit des traitements et sur 5 paragraphes, j'ai parl 1 fois de raoult.
Dsol mais c'est toi qui fait une fixation sur raoult et qui essaie de dtourner le sujet sur les conneries du gouvernement.

----------


## Invit

> Je vois qu'on tombe d'accord finalement. Donc c'tait pas la peine de nous saouler avec la mta analyse "Fiolet" qui mlangeait toutes les doses et tous les protocoles. Et c'est pourtant cette mme mta analyse qui a t mise en avant par le grand manitou "debunker" de la tronche en biais pour soi-disant prouver l'inefficacit du protocole Raoult. Faut donc pas s'tonner qu'on se pose des questions quand ceux qui prtendent rtablir la "vrit" utilisent des arguments foireux dignes de vritables charlatans.


Effectivement on est d'accord : "l'tude" de raoult est nulle et ne prouve rien, les tudes considres dans la meta-analyse de Fiolet indiquent que l'HCQ est inefficace ou nuisible mais peut-tre que l'HCQ a des rsultats spectaculaires si elle est administre  666 mg par jour en lune gibbeuse ascendante par un medecin qui porte des tongs. Effectivement aucune tude n'a encore montr le contraire...

----------


## Invit

> 57% du PIB en dpense publique en 2019 et probablement plus de 60% en 2020, la France est bien plus proche du communisme que du libralisme.


Oui donc un pays communiste qui verse 50 milliards d'euros de dividendes en 2019, rien que pour le CAC40...

https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...5280_3234.html

----------


## Invit

> Hello ! je suis d'accord avec toi a va nous rendre neuneu leur truc..aucun recul ! tu penses qu'ils peuvent obliger les gens  le faire ce vaccin ?


Jadot veut dj le faire  force de bouffer des poireaux  il en a qui pousse dans sa boite crnienne

----------


## Invit

> Oui donc un pays communiste qui verse 50 milliards d'euros de dividendes en 2019, rien que pour le CAC40...
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...5280_3234.html


Oui ce n'est pas une pidmie de Covid mais de communisme qu'il y a actuellement dans le monde

----------


## CinePhil

> Oui donc un pays communiste qui verse 50 milliards d'euros de dividendes en 2019, rien que pour le CAC40...


1) Ce n'est pas le pays qui verse des dividendes mais les entreprises.
2) Si elles versent des dividendes, c'est qu'elles vont plutt bien et c'est rassurant pour la sant conomique du pays.
3) Beaucoup d'entreprises du CAC40 font l'essentiel de leur CA et de leurs bnfices grce  leur activit  l'tranger. 
4) Le premier bnficiaire de ces dividendes est souvent l'tat actionnaire. Donc des sous qui rentrent dans le budget de l'tat hyper dpensier et qui en a bien besoin, sans compter le racket de l'impt sur les socits qui lui rapporte encore plus.
5) L'actionnaire est le dernier bnficiaire de la valeur ajoute de l'entreprise. Si l'entreprise ne va pas bien, il peut ne pas encaisser de rmunration de son capital investi. Si l'entreprise coule, il perd son capital.

Une image faite sur l'anne 2018 pour finir :

----------


## Invit

> Tu dois vivre sur une autre plante... ce qui, vu ton nom imprononable, ne serait pas tonnant !


Pas sur une autre plante mais sur un autre continent depuis plus de 10 ans.




> Comme je n'ai pas envie de leur faire de la pub, je ne donnerai pas le lien vers le site de leur parti mais tu le trouveras facilement. 
> Et on peut y apparenter LFI (La France Incohrente) de Mchantlion et tous les petits partis d'extrme gauche qu'on retrouve (on se demande avec quelles signatures d'lus et quels moyens financiers)  chaque lection pestilentielle.


Oui ok a existe encore mais on est rendu trs trs loin des scores des annes Georges Marchais.




> 57% du PIB en dpense publique en 2019 et probablement plus de 60% en 2020, la France est bien plus proche du communisme que du libralisme. L'URSS s'est effondre  63% du PIB. Tic tac, tic, tac...
> Ce Pays est foutu !


Le fatalisme franais et son inaction sous-jacente me fascineront toujours...

----------


## Invit

Ca y est c'est sorti : HOLD-UP Le Film Documentaire 2020.
Et pour ceux qui penseraient que c'est 3h de dlire complotiste avec des experts en carton, vous vous trompez lourdement : a ne dure que 2h40.

----------


## Invit

Parce que les experts qui conseillent le gouvernement ne sont pas en cartons ?

En 2021 la crise conomique avec toutes les faillites sera pire que votre grippette en carton.

Vous croyez que les entreprises vont survivre   ce confinement et au prochain ? Car il y en aura forcment un prochain voir encore un autre.

Vos guignols avancent  l'aveugle et prennent des dcisions absurdes. Ils prfrent des morts au long terme qu' court terme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu penses qu'ils peuvent obliger les gens  le faire ce vaccin ?


Il est possible que dans certains pays, pour faire certaines choses, il faudra montrer une preuve qu'on a t vaccin.
Pour aller  un festival il faudra peut-tre avoir un certificat. Peut-tre qu'en mars 2021 il y aura des campagnes massives de vaccination.
Entre rester confin et se faire vacciner puis retrouver une vie un peu plus normale, les gens vont choisir le vaccin. On verra dans 3, 4 mois comment la situation aura volu et ce que le gouvernement aura dcid.
Peut-tre qu'on ne vaccinera que les personnes  risques, parce que si t'as du diabte et de l'hypertension il vaut mieux viter d'ajouter une maladie de plus.

UNE PREUVE DE VACCINATION POURRAIT TRE EXIGE AFIN DENTRER DANS LE CENTRE BELL



> Selon Calum Slingerland du site Exclaim.ca, *le rseau de billetterie amricain Ticketmaster pourrait dcider dexiger une preuve de vaccination avant de vendre un billet de spectacle  quelquun*. Il dit stre dabord fi sur les rvlations du magazine Billboard pour pondre son article.





> Ce Pays est foutu !


Il n'y a pas que la France qui va mal, le monde est foutu !
Vous pensez que les choses vont mieux en Italie, en Espagne, en Grce, ou dans n'importe quel autre pays ?
Plein d'entreprises survivent parce que l'tat paie le chmage partiel, il y a plein de projets qui ont t stopps, quand l'tat va stopper les aides, il va y avoir des plans sociaux et des faillites de partout.

Bon sinon au niveau de la gestion de l'pidmie, c'est cool de voir que la Sude n'a pas suivi le mouvement :
Face au Covid-19, la Sude  visage dcouvert



> Pour les Sudois, il ne sagit pas dun acte de dfiance  lgard des autorits sanitaires ou du gouvernement. Au contraire, assure Elin Lindberg, jeune mre de famille et prothsiste dentaire  Malm :  Si *lAgence de la sant publique* recommandait de le porter demain, je pense que presque tout le monde le ferait.

----------


## Invit

> Bon sinon au niveau de la gestion de l'pidmie, c'est cool de voir que la Sude n'a pas suivi le mouvement :
> Face au Covid-19, la Sude  visage dcouvert


Pour rappel, la "Sude qui montre l'exemple" a environ 10x plus de morts que ses voisins... Et dans ton article, ils disent aussi :
- augmentation trs rapide des contaminations et, depuis dbut novembre, des hospitalisations
- les rgions durcissent leurs recommandations
- Les habitants sont exhorts  limiter au maximum les contacts et  viter les transports en commun, les magasins ou les salles de sport

----------


## Ryu2000

> les magasins ou les salles de sport


Putain les salauds, ils peuvent se rendre dans des magasins et des salles de sport, je me rappelle  l'poque (il y a 2 semaines), on tait bien  la salle de sport, tranquille, sans masque et aujourd'hui elle est ferme, a fait chier  ::(:  (en plus j'ai la flemme de faire la procdure pour me faire rembourser les mois o j'ai pay alors que la salle tait ferme)

Blague  part, il semblerait que le Remdesivir est officiellement dconseill dans le traitement du SARS-CoV-2 :



> https://twitter.com/CH_Gallois/statu...45894162604032
> Le remdesivir de Gilead est dsormais class comme traitement aggravant  ne pas utiliser contre le #COVID19.
> LUE Drapeau de l'Union europenne stait prcipite le 8 octobre pour acheter 500 000 doses : cot 1 milliard deuros !
> Et ils veulent crer une UE de la sant ? Visage songeur


World's top intensive care body advises against remdesivir for sickest COVID patients



> Remdesivir, also known as Veklury, and steroid dexamethasone are the only drugs authorised to treat COVID-19 patients across the world. But the largest study on remdesivirs efficacy, run by the World Health Organization (WHO), showed on Oct. 15 it had little or no impact, contradicting previous trials.
> 
> In light of the new interim data from the WHOs Solidarity trial *remdesivir is now classified as a drug you should not use routinely in COVID-19 patients*, the President of the European Society of Intensive Care Medicine (ESICM), Jozef Kesecioglu, said in an interview with Reuters.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Oui ce n'est pas une pidmie de Covid mais de communisme qu'il y a actuellement dans le monde


Un jour, quand tu seras grande et que tu sauras ce que le mot "argument" veut dire, j'aimerais bien que tu m'explique en quoi Macron est communiste. Mais je suppose que je t'en demande trop. D'ailleurs mme sans connatre son programme, je doute que Mlenchon soit pour la restriction des liberts individuelles ou celle d'entreprendre. Enfin bon, apparemment tout ce qui ne te plais pas est de la faute des communistes, donc forcment tu en vois partout.

A propos de "vrais communistes", j'ai vu dernirement un reportage de Moscou avec les boites et les bars ouverts, ils ferment juste un peu plus tt. Et il y a quelques jours Poutine a refus de durcir ce demi confinement. Donc t'as plus qu' faire tes valises et direction Moscou, a nous reposera.

----------


## virginieh

> Si pour toi arrter une conomie, interdire  la vente des produits qui le sont habituellement, sauver des vieux et dtruire la jeunesse ce n'est pas du communisme je ne sais pas ce que c'est.


Je suis compltement d'accord avec toi, tu ne sais pas ce que c'est.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dtruire la jeunesse ce n'est pas du communisme je ne sais pas ce que c'est.


Il ne faut pas exagrer.
Alors ok peut-tre que pendant quelque annes ils ne feront pas de voyage, ils n'iront  aucun concert, mais ils finiront pas retrouver leur liberts. Le vrai problme c'est la crise conomique (qui tait dj l bien avant 2020) du aux excs de la finance.
L'conomie mondiale va trs mal depuis des annes et c'est pas une question de "communisme", puisque les USA et le Japon sont trs endetts et ils n'ont pas du tout une politique communiste.
SARS-CoV-2 ou pas, l'conomie mondiale se dirige vers un krach. Mme sans la pandmie les jeunes auraient un avenir de merde. Le systme capitaliste est cyclique et l on arrive  l'tape "crise conomique". (crise -> guerre -> reconstruction)

=====
Il y en a qui dfendent  fond le plan du gouvernement :



> https://twitter.com/BalanceTonMedia/...74790738026497
> Daniel Cohn-Bendit (LCI)
>  Moi je serai plutt pour un vaccin obligatoire si constitutionnellement cest possible 
>  Moi je suis pour lobligation de lapplication StopCovid

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Srieusement, pourquoi vous perdez votre temps  feed le troll ?
> 
> Y'a dj Ryu, pas besoin de nourrir un deuxime.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi !

----------


## Ryu2000

La Chine est extrmement prudente, elle contrle les produits surgels qui arrivent chez elle :
La Chine se concentre sur les aliments surgels pour lutter contre la menace virale, mais les experts restent sceptiques



> De plus en plus de preuves montrent que les fruits de mer ou les produits carns congels peuvent amener des virus des pays pidmiques en Chine , a dclar cette semaine Wu Zunyou, pidmiologiste en chef du CDC chinois.
> Au cours des cinq derniers mois, la Chine a dclar avoir dtect des traces du coronavirus sur une multitude de produits alimentaires surgels imports ou de leurs emballages, *y compris des crevettes dquateur, des calmars de Russie, du poisson de Norvge et dIndonsie et des ailes de buf et de poulet du Brsil*. . Mais les experts disent Les tests dacide nuclique en Chine pourraient dtecter des fragments gntiques de virus morts, qui ne sont plus infectieux.
> Puis, le mois dernier, lors de la recherche de la source dune pidmie dans la ville de Qingdao, le CDC chinois a annonc quil avait dtect et isol un coronavirus vivant sur lemballage de la morue congele importe  une dcouverte qui, selon lui, tait la  premire au monde  et  a confirm que le contact avec un emballage extrieur contamin par un nouveau coronavirus vivant peut provoquer une infection.


Ce serait dommage qu'un virus tranger entre en Chine.

Tout porte donc  croire que nous avons pass un pic pidmique, affirme Olivier Vran



> Le ministre de la Sant s'est voulu optimiste en s'appuyant sur une baisse des marqueurs pidmiques : Depuis dix jours conscutifs, le nombre de nouveaux diagnostics de Covid-19 diminue, *le taux de positivit des tests et le taux d'incidence baissent*. Tout porte donc  croire que nous avons pass un pic pidmique. Nous reprenons le contrle sur l'pidmie et c'est une bonne nouvelle, a-t-il ajout, demandant toutefois aux Franais de rester prudents.
> 
> Mais nous n'avons pas encore vaincu le virus. [...] Clairement, il est trop tt pour crier victoire et relcher nos efforts, a mis en garde Olivier Vran. Malgr une baisse du taux de frquentation des services de ranimation avec seulement 270 entres dimanche 15 novembre, selon Sant publique France, le nombre de cas continue d'augmenter avec prs de deux millions de personnes testes positives au Covid-19 depuis le dbut de l'pidmie.
> 
> *Une campagne de dpistage accrue qui fait ses preuves*, pour le ministre de la Sant, notamment grce  l'arrive des tests antigniques auxquels il croit beaucoup pour le temps prcieux gagn pour dtecter les personnes positives au Covid-19 et la possibilit d'augmenter la capacit de tests en France. Un test antignique positif assure le diagnostic. Un rsultat ngatif n'est lui pas fiable  100%, et pourra tre confirm en laboratoire en cas de symptmes, a-t-il argument.


Je trouve que la baisse des taux positifs arrive trs vite, normalement il devrait y avoir comme une inerte, il me semble qu'il y a un dlai entre le moment o tu te fais contaminer et le moment o t'es positif au test.
Le confinement n'a commenc qu'il y a 2 semaines (vendredi 30 octobre).

Avec un peu de chance on ne sera pas confin  nol / nouvel an.
En plus le 1 janvier tombe un vendredi, donc les gens qui boiront l'apro auront 3 jours pour s'en remettre.
En tout cas le gouvernement commence  comprendre l'intrt des tests, donc c'est pas mal. C'est important de tester ceux qui n'ont pas de symptme.

=====
Edit :
CORONAVIRUS : MODERNA ANNONCE QUE SON VACCIN A UNE EFFICACIT DE 94.5%

a devait tre de a dont parlait Anthony Fauci :
Anthony Fauci : "Un autre vaccin sur le point dtre annonc"
Ce serait marrant qu'un autre laboratoire prsente un vaccin efficace  94,6% ^^

----------


## BenoitM

> Je trouve que la baisse des taux positifs arrive trs vite, normalement il devrait y avoir comme une inerte, il me semble qu'il y a un dlai entre le moment o tu te fais contaminer et le moment o t'es positif au test.
> Le confinement n'a commenc qu'il y a 2 semaines (vendredi 30 octobre).


Je me demande comment vous arrivez  blablater autaut sur un sujet et ne toujours rien comprendre  ::roll:: 
Ca fait des mois qu'on dit qu'il faut toujours 2 semaines entre l'incubation et la dclaration des symptmes. Et c'est mme pour ca qu'on fais des quarantaine de 15 jours. Donc voir des amliorations aprs 2 semaines est compltement logique...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca fait des mois qu'on se fatigue  tuer l'conomie


Et c'est pas fini, nous ne sommes pas prt de retrouver une vie normale. Si a se trouve il y a aura des histoires de confinement et de couvre feu jusqu'en 2022. Il n'y aura peut-tre pas de festival en 2021.
 moins que les gouvernements se calment avec l'arriv des vaccins. On devrait voir des campagnes de vaccination dans 3, 4 mois.




> Ca fait des mois qu'on dit qu'il faut toujours 2 semaines entre l'incubation et la dclaration des symptmes.


Ben justement, avant le 30 octobre le gouvernement tait  fond "oh mon dieu le nombre de contaminations n'arrte pas d'augmenter !", donc il devrait y avoir comme un pic de nouvelles contaminations autour du 30 octobre, et si les symptmes mettent 2 semaines  arriver c'est aujourd'hui que certaines personnes contamin  la fin du mois d'octobre devraient sentir un truc, du coup c'est bientt qu'ils devraient se faire tester positif. (parce qu'il y a parfois des histoires de "ne vous faites pas tester si vous n'avez pas de symptme")
Enfin bref, peu importe

Une grosse partie des gens infects gurissent sans jamais avoir de symptme. le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas dangereux pour tout le monde. Dans les cas graves il y a systmatiquement d'autres comorbidits.

----------


## el_slapper

> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile....ee_4183421.amp
> 
> Et voil un vaccin obligatoire en chine, mes dtracteurs vont petit  petit se rendre compte de la vrit.
> 
> Ou alors ils n'ont pas assez bu les paroles des communistes qui nous gouvernent.


Quelque milliers de morts dus au vaccin si c'est obligatoire. Quelques millions si on laisse faire - 60% de contamins, 0,4% de morts quand on soigne correctement, ramen  la population de la Chine). Le communisme, a a parfois du bon. (bon, pas souvent, hein, leur crdit social, c'est toujours en travers de ma gorge).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le communisme, a a parfois du bon. (bon, pas souvent, hein, leur crdit social, c'est toujours en travers de ma gorge).


Tout dpend de ce que l'on intgre dans ce "crdit social". S'il s'agit de dfavoriser ceux qui se conduisent comme des porcs avec l'exploitation du travail des enfants, la ngation des droits de l'homme/femme, des procds de fabrication polluants ou qui ne respectent pas les normes sanitaires, pourquoi pas. C'est d'ailleurs ce que l'on fait d'une manire dtourne en imposant des normes pour que des produits puissent tre imports en France ou ailleurs. S'il s'agit de fliquer le citoyen pour qu'il se comporte de manire uniforme et toujours sans faire de vague, c'est autre chose.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> S'il s'agit de fliquer le citoyen pour qu'il se comporte de manire uniforme et toujours sans faire de vague, c'est autre chose.


Mais, l, tu ne parles plus de la Chine, mais de la France ?  ::koi::

----------


## Gunny

C'est dj trolldi ?

Covid-19 : il tait  extrmement difficile danticiper  la deuxime vague, assure Jean Castex devant les dputs
Il tait extrmement difficile d'anticiper quelque chose que tous les scientifiques avaient prvu depuis la fin du printemps presque  la semaine prs ? Ce n'est mme plus dans l'enfumage l, c'est de la prestidigitation.

----------


## Invit

> Il tait extrmement difficile d'anticiper quelque chose que tous les scientifiques avaient prvu depuis la fin du printemps presque  la semaine prs ? Ce n'est mme plus dans l'enfumage l, c'est de la prestidigitation.


Ce n'est pas vraiment ce que semble dire l'article. Ils avaient bien anticip l'existence d'une 2e vague mais pas son comportement.

"la possibilit dune deuxime vague  tait connue de tout le monde et le risque dun reconfinement prvu ."
"lpidmie sest  brutalement  acclre en octobre,  pour des raisons que les scientifiques eux-mmes nexpliquent pas bien "

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un avocat qui est un peu remont (la vido dure 1 minute) :



L il y a un docteur qui dit que les vaccins ne serviront probablement  rien, puisqu'ils sont efficace contre le premier variant et comme le virus mute trs vite, aujourd'hui il y a des versions du virus qui n'ont plus rien  voir avec la premire version :


C'est un peu comme la grippe qui a une nouvelle version chaque anne, le vaccin de 2018 ne sert  rien en 2020.

Les restrictions arrivent en Sude  ::(:  :
Covid-19 : la Sude serre la vis mais refuse le confinement



> La Sude se rsout  des mesures de restriction sanitaires face  la crise sanitaire. *Mme ce pays nordique parmi les plus permissifs en termes de lutte contre la pandmie de coronavirus (Covid-19) est oblig de serrer, un peu, la vis. Il vient de limiter les rassemblements publics  huit personnes, contre 300 personnes auparavant.* Le Premier ministre Stefan Lfven a cependant raffirm qu'un confinement total de la population n'tait pas une mesure approprie.





> Il tait extrmement difficile d'anticiper quelque chose que tous les scientifiques avaient prvu depuis la fin du printemps presque  la semaine prs ? Ce n'est mme plus dans l'enfumage l, c'est de la prestidigitation.


a a l'air un peu compliqu leur truc :



> Plus ou moins sous contrle  la rentre, grce  des mesures de freinage cibles par rgions,* lpidmie sest  brutalement  acclre en octobre,  pour des raisons que les scientifiques eux-mmes nexpliquent pas bien , a-t-il avanc*. Une acclration pandmique qui a pris tout le monde  de revers  et quil tait  extrmement difficile danticiper , a ajout Jean Castex, en arguant quaucun autre pays europen navait fait mieux.
> 
> *Le premier ministre a toutefois not que la possibilit dune deuxime vague  tait connue de tout le monde et le risque dun reconfinement prvu* . Cette ventualit faisait partie du rapport quil avait remis  son prdcesseur Edouard Philippe au printemps, au terme de sa  mission dconfinement   Matignon. Jean Castex avait alors prconis une srie de dispositions afin de prparer le systme hospitalier  lventualit de cette deuxime vague.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> "lpidmie sest  brutalement  acclre en octobre,  pour des raisons que les scientifiques eux-mmes nexpliquent pas bien "


Et a commen  ralentir avant mme que les mesures prises aient le temps de faire de l'effet. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elles sont inutiles, mais il y a clairement des choses que personne ne matrise. Alors on se planque.

----------


## Gunny

> Et a commen  ralentir avant mme que les mesures prises aient le temps de faire de l'effet. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elles sont inutiles, mais il y a clairement des choses que personne ne matrise. Alors on se planque.


Cela souligne principalement que les gens n'attendent pas les mesures pour se protger.

L'acclration tait prvisible et prvue, et le gouvernement n'a rien fait, alors mme que les chiffres continuaient d'augmenter semaine aprs semaine. Il est faux de dire que les autres pays europens n'ont pas fait mieux, rien qu'au Danemark on est  un taux de contamination 5 fois infrieur  la France alors que l'on y teste plus. Tout le monde a eu la deuxime vague, mais tout le monde n'a pas eu les chiffres catastrophiques de la France. Il n'y a aucune excuse  l'inaction du gouvernement franais depuis aot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L il y a un docteur qui dit que les vaccins ne serviront probablement  rien, puisqu'ils sont efficace contre le premier variant et comme le virus mute trs vite, aujourd'hui il y a des versions du virus qui n'ont plus rien  voir avec la premire version


Le ministre de la vrit dit que ce n'est pas vrai :
Les mutations du Sars-Cov-2 observes jusqu'ici n'empchent pas un vaccin de fonctionner



> "L, on en est au quatrime variant  Marseille depuis six mois, c'est--dire que vraiment, il change tout le temps et le quatrime variant, il est vraiment trs diffrent du premier, il pourrait presque s'appeler Sars-CoV-3", dit notamment Louis Fouch. Comme l'ont expliqu plusieurs experts spcialistes des virus et comme rcapitul dans cette dpche de l'AFP, le Sars-Cov-2 mute en ralit "tout le temps" car c'est son mode normal de fonctionnement.
> 
> Quand il pntre dans une cellule, un virus se rplique: il se copie lui-mme pour se propager. A chaque rplication, des erreurs se produisent dans la copie du gnome du virus, comme un "bug" informatique.
> 
> *Le gnome du virus subit en permanence des variations sans qu'elles soient ncessairement significatives. 
> 
> En d'autres termes, jusqu' prsent, il ne change pas de faon importante.*
> 
> Les variations gntiques du coronavirus sont traques dans le monde entier par les chercheurs, qui squencent le gnome des virus qu'ils trouvent et les partagent sur une base de donnes internationale, GISAID. Au 17 novembre, plus de 200.000 squences du gnome lui ont t soumises.


On verra dans 1 an si a fonctionne comme le vaccin contre la grippe ou pas.

----------


## Invit

> Et a commen  ralentir avant mme que les mesures prises aient le temps de faire de l'effet.


Heu non. Apparemment les contaminations ont encore augment bien aprs le dbut du 2e confinement (le 29 octobre). Et avant le 2e confinement, il y a eu les couvre-feux, les fermetures de bar/restaurants/etc.
https://www.worldometers.info/corona...ountry/france/




> L'acclration tait prvisible et prvue, et le gouvernement n'a rien fait, alors mme que les chiffres continuaient d'augmenter semaine aprs semaine. Il est faux de dire que les autres pays europens n'ont pas fait mieux, rien qu'au Danemark on est  un taux de contamination 5 fois infrieur  la France alors que l'on y teste plus. Tout le monde a eu la deuxime vague, mais tout le monde n'a pas eu les chiffres catastrophiques de la France. Il n'y a aucune excuse  l'inaction du gouvernement franais depuis aot.


Oui enfin quand le gouvernement impose des mesures on crie au scandale liberticide et quand il n'en prend pas on crie au scandale laxiste...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui enfin quand le gouvernement impose des mesures on crie au scandale liberticide et quand il n'en prend pas on crie au scandale laxiste...


Je ne pense pas que ce sont les dcisions de confinement ou non qui sont reproches au gouvernement, quand Gunny parle d'inactions. Je pense que c'est surtout le fait que pendant l't, aprs le d-confinement, le gouvernement n'a strictement rien mis en place dans les hpitaux (en termes de moyens humains et/ou matriels) pour prparer la deuxime vague alors mme que tout le monde savait qu'elle allait arriver, et que mme si elle n'arrivait pas, la 1re vague avait montr les carences de l'hpital public. Et, que, comme le rclamait depuis des annes le personnel soignant ( qui on a prfr envoy les flics), il fallait vite redonner du peps  notre sant publique.

Mais, le gouvernement a prfr relanc les rformes sur l'assurance chmage et les retraites plutt que de s'occuper de l'hpital (c'tait pourtant pas faute d'avoir applaudit et encenser le travail des personnels soignants au plus fort de la 1re vague, et d'avoir promis qu'on allait s'en occuper  ::roll:: )

----------


## Gunny

> Oui enfin quand le gouvernement impose des mesures on crie au scandale liberticide et quand il n'en prend pas on crie au scandale laxiste...


Personnellement tu peux me ranger dans la deuxime catgorie. Quitte  faire des mcontents, autant sauver des vies... On est aussi dans une situation toxique o l'incomptence du gouvernement fait qu'il y a un dangereux mlange de contestation lgitime et de dsinformation.
C'est aussi sans compter le fait que si le gouvernement s'tait boug un peu le popotin depuis cet t, il aurait pu rintroduire des mesures graduelles au besoin, au lieu d'attendre 3 Bataclans par jours de morts puis d'tre oblig de ressortir l'artillerie lourde. Pour paraphraser Churchill : "Vous aviez  choisir entre le confinement et les morts. Vous avez choisi les morts, et vous aurez le confinement".

----------


## fredoche

> Quitte  faire des mcontents, autant sauver des vies...


Quand il y aurait plus 76% des morts qui ont plus de 75 ans et 91 % plus de 65 ans, il  y a des questions  se poser sur les stratgies mises en uvre et les objectif rels de nos gouvernements lors de cette pidmie et de ces confinements.
Par ailleurs en cherchant un peu on trouve vite que l'age moyen et mdian de ces morts est  plus de 80 ans.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pense pas que ce sont les dcisions de confinement ou non qui sont reproches au gouvernement, quand Gunny parle d'inactions. Je pense que c'est surtout le fait que pendant l't, aprs le d-confinement, le gouvernement n'a strictement rien mis en place dans les hpitaux (en termes de moyens humains et/ou matriels) pour prparer la deuxime vague alors mme que tout le monde savait qu'elle allait arriver, et que mme si elle n'arrivait pas, la 1re vague avait montr les carences de l'hpital public. Et, que, comme le rclamait depuis des annes le personnel soignant ( qui on a prfr envoy les flics), il fallait vite redonner du peps  notre sant publique.
> 
> Mais, le gouvernement a prfr relanc les rformes sur l'assurance chmage et les retraites plutt que de s'occuper de l'hpital (c'tait pourtant pas faute d'avoir applaudit et encenser le travail des personnels soignants au plus fort de la 1re vague, et d'avoir promis qu'on allait s'en occuper )


Heu, mais c'est faux.

Dj il y avait un Grand Professeur Elite Mondial qui niait la 2e vague, en entrainant toute sa secte avec lui...

Et ensuite il aurait fallu faire quoi ? Former des mdecins bac+10 en 3 mois ? Le dmantlement de l'hopital public, a fait plus de 10 ans que c'est en cours, c'est un peu facile de le reprocher au gouvernement actuel...

Enfin, ils n'ont pas arrt de demander aux gens de faire attention, de demander d'installer l'appli stop-covid, d'imposer des jauges, masques, etc. Et les gens ont fait n'importe quoi et se plaignaient ds qu'on imposait un truc...

J'arrive pas  croire que j'ai dfendu le gouvernement...   ::vomi::

----------


## foetus

> Enfin, ils n'ont pas arrt de demander aux gens de faire attention, de demander d'installer l'appli stop-covid, d'imposer des jauges, masques, etc. Et les gens ont fait n'importe quoi et se plaignaient ds qu'on imposait un truc...


Pourtant les faits sont l :
Aprs le dconfinement on a repris le travail et on a t le seul pays  mettre les enfants  l'cole. Rsultat : rien, des clusters par-ci par-l mais pas de vagueAprs le 21 juin 2020 certains avaient prdit l'apocalypse. Rsultat : rien on attend encore les clustersLe Puy du Fou a dfray la chronique au mois de juillet/ aot avec ses 10 000 spectateurs (que le prfet a valid). Rsultat : rien aucun cluster

Au mois d'octobre 2020 on a eu 1 vague (mais, si je ne me trompe pas  ::oops:: , les chiffres officiels montrent qu'elle est 3 fois moindre que les chiffres du gouvernement - 15 novembre, il y a 4.880 personnes en ranimation il me semble que COVID)
Et pourtant cela fait 2 mois qu'on porte tous le masque lorsqu'on sort. Donc le masque ne sert  rien.Et pourtant les gens continuent de travailler, les gosses d'aller  l'cole et toujours aucun confinement lors de l'arrive sur le territoire. Et seulement 4880 en ra et  3 - 4 gros clusters. Donc tout cela pour cela.

Par contre au mois de septembre, le gouvernement a dpens des millions d'euros dans des tests "_gratuits_" (mais cela va retomber sur le peuple) ... pour admettre que cela n'a servit  pas grand chose  cause du temps d'attente des rsultats.
Des p*tains de millions d'euros





> Au cours de la semaine du 7 septembre, 1,19 million de tests ont t raliss en France. La facture pour l'Assurance maladie frle dj les 900 millions d'euros, selon une enqute du Parisien.
> 
> Si le rythme se maintient, d'ici la fin de l'anne, environ 30 millions de tests PCR auront t raliss. Pour un cot total pharaonique, estim  plus de 2,2 milliards d'euros pour l'Assurance maladie. Pour rappel, les patients n'ont pas  faire l'avance des frais (y compris sans ordonnance) qui sont directement pays aux laboratoires.


Source : ladepeche.fr, 2 milliards d'euros : la facture sale des tests covid franais, parmi les plus chers d'Europe

----------


## fredoche

pour l'illustration  ::zoubi:: 



> *Dsol mais c'est toi qui fait une fixation sur raoult* et qui essaie de dtourner le sujet sur les conneries du gouvernement.





> Heu, mais c'est faux.
> 
> *Dj il y avait un Grand Professeur Elite Mondial qui niait la 2e vague, en entrainant toute sa secte avec lui...*
> 
> Et ensuite il aurait fallu faire quoi ? Former des mdecins bac+10 en 3 mois ? Le dmantlement de l'hopital public, a fait plus de 10 ans que c'est en cours, c'est un peu facile de le reprocher au gouvernement actuel...
> 
> Enfin, ils n'ont pas arrt de demander aux gens de faire attention, de demander d'installer l'appli stop-covid, d'imposer des jauges, masques, etc. Et les gens ont fait n'importe quoi et se plaignaient ds qu'on imposait un truc...
> 
> J'arrive pas  croire que j'ai dfendu le gouvernement...

----------


## Invit

> pour l'illustration


Ce qui prouve bien que c'est toi qui fait une fixation sur raoult : j'cris plusieurs messages mais ds j'en parle dans une phrase tu viens faire ton calimro parce qu'on blasphme ton gourou...  ::zoubi::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quand il y aurait plus 76% des morts qui ont plus de 75 ans et 91 % plus de 65 ans, il  y a des questions  se poser sur les stratgies mises en uvre et les objectif rels de nos gouvernements lors de cette pidmie et de ces confinements.
> Par ailleurs en cherchant un peu on trouve vite que l'age moyen et mdian de ces morts est  plus de 80 ans.


Oui mais c'est un faux problme de se focaliser sur l'ge moyen des morts, car cela ne tient que si tous ceux qui ont besoin d'accder au soins peuvent tre pris en charge, sans parler spcifiquement des ranimations. On en revient toujours aux capacits d'accueil des hpitaux car il y a un nombre non ngligeable de personnes jeunes ou en dessous de 65 ans qui ont besoin de cette prise en charge, faute de quoi l'ge moyen des morts pourrait baisser sensiblement.

On verra si "notre" gouvernement prend rellement des mesures pour augmenter cette capacit  l'avenir plutt que de continuer la destruction des hpitaux. Ses annonces vont plutt dans ce sens, mais comme d'habitude elles n'engagent  rien puisqu'en ralit les bonnes annonces sont rarement traduites dans les faits, ou seulement symboliquement.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le dmantlement de l'hopital public, a fait plus de 10 ans que c'est en cours, c'est un peu facile de le reprocher au gouvernement actuel...


Ce n'est pas parce que les autres ont commenc avant, que cela excuse le gouvernement actuel car il a pris une part active dans la poursuite de ce dmantlement, avec frnsie et dans l'optique d'une privatisation croissante des frais de sant.

Petit retour en 2017 : 



> *Assurance-maladie. Les coupes folles de Macron dans la sant
> *
> Le budget de la Scurit sociale qui arrive en dbat devant les dputs est marqu par la fuite en avant dans la restriction des dpenses de soins au nom de la priorit  llimination des dficits. Dj au bord de la rupture, lhpital pourrait voir son dmantlement acclr.
> ...
> *2. Les hpitaux, une cible au bord de lexplosion*
> 
> Le secteur hospitalier supportera une large part de ce plan daustrit, avec 1,6 milliard dconomies estimes. Agns Buzyn a dtaill ses intentions :   lhpital, nous allons favoriser lambulatoire, a-t-elle prcis. Lobjectif est que, en 2022, sept patients sur dix qui entrent  lhpital le matin en sortent le soir, contre cinq aujourdhui.  La ministre y voit une  rvolution douce  mais qui conduit immanquablement  la poursuite de la suppression de lits. 16 000 lont dj t ces deux dernires annes.  Comment croire  la russite dun tel projet alors quil manque des mdecins de ville, que des jeunes de 25 ans ne parviennent pas  trouver de mdecins traitants car ces derniers sont surchargs ? Et que des malades soigns  domicile appellent le Samu parce quils ne trouvent pas de mdecins disponibles ? Supprimer des lits nest plus possible , ragit Christophe Prudhomme, mdecin urgentiste (CGT) et membre du Haut Conseil pour lavenir de lassurance-maladie. Lui considre quil faut cesser dopposer ville et hpital :  La mdecine ambulatoire est la solution pour certains patients mais pas pour tous. Sa gnralisation nest pas srieuse. La solution passe par le dveloppement des services publics, des centres de sant notamment.  Le dput PCF Andr Chassaigne ne croit pas non plus au  dveloppement de la chirurgie ambulatoire sans lassurance quil existe un vritable rseau entre lhpital et la mdecine de proximit .
> 
> Dautant que, derrire la suppression de lits, se profile celle de services, voire dtablissements entiers.  Notre systme de soins est en train dexploser. La population sen rend compte, constate Hlne Derrien, prsidente de la Coordination nationale des comits de dfense des hpitaux et maternits de proximit. On nous parle dambulatoire, du retour rapide au domicile, mais on voit fleurir des htels hospitaliers un peu partout. Priv, lhbergement y est  la charge des patients. Cest laccs aux soins qui est en cause. Des accidents ne vont pas manquer darriver. 
> ...

----------


## Gunny

> Quand il y aurait plus 76% des morts qui ont plus de 75 ans et 91 % plus de 65 ans, il  y a des questions  se poser sur les stratgies mises en uvre et les objectif rels de nos gouvernements lors de cette pidmie et de ces confinements.
> Par ailleurs en cherchant un peu on trouve vite que l'age moyen et mdian de ces morts est  plus de 80 ans.


Les vieux faudrait les tuer  la naissance, on serait tranquille comme a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les vieux


Certains font un parallle avec le dilemme du train :








Le gouvernement avait le choix entre laisser mourir quelque vieux, ou sacrifier tout le monde, il a choisi de sacrifier tout le monde.
Les consquences des confinements et des restrictions vont tre beaucoup plus grave qu'aurait pu l'tre le SARS-CoV-2 si on avait rien fait du tout. Mais a on ne le verra que bien plus tard




> 91 % plus de 65 ans


9% des morts ont moins de 65 ans ? a fait beaucoup quand mme.
Ce sont des obses, des diabtiques, des hyper tendus, des cancreux, des immunodprims, des handicaps, etc.
Si tu n'as pas de grave problme de sant t'as pas trop  t'inquiter du SARS-CoV-2 (il faut juste faire attention de ne pas le transmettre  des personnes faibles).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 9% des morts ont moins de 65 ans ? a fait beaucoup quand mme.
> Ce sont des obses, des diabtiques, des hyper tendus, des cancreux, des immunodprims, des handicaps, etc.
> Si tu n'as pas de grave problme de sant t'as pas trop  t'inquiter du SARS-CoV-2 (il faut juste faire attention de ne pas le transmettre  des personnes faibles).


Bon, fois encore tu parles sans savoir.

J'ai une collgue, alors je sais, c'est pas un cas gnral, mais c'est juste pour dire que tes affirmations sont trompeuses. Donc, une de mes collgues a une de ses filles, 19 ans, qui a chopp cette saloperie de COVID. 
Elle est plutt sportive (triathlonienne, qui esprait rejoindre l'quipe de France pour les prochains JO - donc ni obse, ni diabtique, ni hyper tendu, ni cancreuse, ni immunodprime, ni handicape, ni etc.), elle n'a donc pas t touche durement (pas en ra) mais alite et hospitalise quand mme. Un mois aprs, elle n'a toujours par retrouver le got, ni lodorat. Tu vas me dire que ce n'est pas grave. Certes, mais c'est quand mme gnant. Les mdecins lui ont dit que a "pourrait" revenir, et que a pourrait tre trs long (sans plus de dtail sur la longueur de la dure). Mais, plus grave et plus handicapant pour elle, elle ne peut pas marcher vite plus de 100m sans tre essouffle et fatigue comme aprs un triathlon ! Tu imagines ce que a reprsente pour elle ? Des annes d'effort ruins par un petit virus. Parce qu'un gouvernement a dcid que les lves pouvaient aller en cours, que comme toi, ils se sont dits : "a ne concerne que les vieux pour 90% des cas". Ben oui, mais les 10% restants on en fait quoi ? Et ce n'est pas forcment des obses, des diabtiques, des hyper tendus, des cancreux, des immunodprims, des handicaps, etc. hein ?!

Les mdecins ne savent absolument pas si elle retrouvera son souffle ! Alors, tes messages  la con sur, c'est pas grave, a tue que des vieux, des obses, des diabtiques, des hyper tendus, des cancreux, des immunodprims, des handicaps, etc. ben tu te les gardes, d'accord !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour expliquer de manire plus lgre les choix du gouvernement face  cette 2me vague, un petit dessin vaut mieux que des dizaines de discours

----------


## Ryu2000

> ni obse, ni diabtique, ni hyper tendu, ni cancreuse, ni immunodprime, ni handicape, ni etc.


Alors dj elle peut avoir une autre maladie sans le savoir, parce que tout le monde n'est pas conscient de son tat de sant rel. Ce n'est pas toujours facile de se faire diagnostiquer.
Les symptmes sont peut-tre rversible et elle ira peut-tre trs rapidement mieux.




> Et ce n'est pas forcment des obses, des diabtiques, des hyper tendus, des cancreux, des immunodprims, des handicaps, etc.


On verra quand on aura les statistiques, si a se trouve dans 99,9% des cas les malades ont d'autres graves problmes de sant.
Les poissons volants a existe, mais ce n'est pas la norme.

----------


## CinePhil

Un clbre prof de mdecine ( ::mrgreen:: ) a dit aussi dans une interview qu'il y a aussi parmi les facteurs facilitant le boulot du virus, dans quelques cas rares, des aspects gntiques de la personne qui ne prsentait pourtant pas l'une des co-morbidits connues.
C'est peut-tre le cas de la sportive.

Si vous voulez, je vous retrouve l'interview...  ::mrgreen:: 
Elle dure une demie-heure et il dit pas mal de choses...

----------


## Gunny

> Et ce n'est pas forcment des obses, des diabtiques, des hyper tendus, des cancreux, des immunodprims, des handicaps, etc. hein ?!


Qui ont aussi le droit de ne pas avoir peur pour leurs vies et de se faire traiter comme sacrifiables, soit dit en passant.

Le problme des squelles est potentiellement une bombe  retardement pour la socit et vaut  lui seul les prcautions, car on risque de se retrouver avec des dizaines (voire plus) de milliers de personnes handicapes supplmentaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Gunny) tout  fait. Mais Ryu et d'autres pensent que l'on peut sacrifier des gens sous prtexte qu'ils sont vieux et/ou malades. Belle mentalit

@Cinephil) Quelle que soit la raison, il est important de se protger et de ne pas prendre de risque avec cette saloperie.

----------


## Invit

> Un clbre prof de mdecine () a dit aussi dans une interview qu'il y a aussi parmi les facteurs facilitant le boulot du virus, dans quelques cas rares, des aspects gntiques de la personne qui ne prsentait pourtant pas l'une des co-morbidits connues.


Ca alors ! Un virus qui s'exprimerait diffremment selon le terrain gntique de l'organisme hte ? Mais quelle surprise... https://www.pasteur.fr/fr/espace-pre...-dengue-severe

En mme temps, quand on croit que c'est impossible qu'un virus se transmette via les voies respiratoires alors qu'on en trouve dans les voies respiratoires, je peux comprendre que a semble une dcouverte...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu devrais lire l'article de Mdiapart, qui a prouv que cet escroc notoire a gagn des fortunes en crant des tudes bidons et fausses pour permettre aux laboratoires escrocs de vendre des mdicaments non seulement inefficaces, mais surtout trs dangereux. Il a t balanc par ses collgues, qu'il menaait de virer s'ils truquaient pas les tudes.


Un escroc ayant gagn des fortunes mais qui roule en Dacia Duster ? Et l'article ne dit nullement qu'il ai jamais menac de virer ses collgues s'ils ne truquaient pas leur tudes, pas plus qu'il ne dit qu'il aurait publi des tudes truques pour faire vendre des vilains mdicaments de mchant labos. Cela, les labos s'en chargent trs bien tout seuls.
L'article cite juste le tmoignage de doctorants taillables et corvables  merci, et devant passer leur thses  faire des manipulations pour le mandarin. Parfois refaisant ces manipulations des dizaines voire des centaines de fois, car en science, on ne trouve jamais rien du premier coup, et mme souvent on se plante.

Mais qu''est ce qu'elle imagine cette journaliste ? c'est le quotidien de beaucoup de doctorants en biologie ou en chimie, que ce soit  Pasteur ou au CNRS o de mes un frre a fait sa thse, avant de dcrocher un poste d'enseignant. Et maintenant c'est lui qui fait bcher les thsards dans son labo. Mais  44 ans, sans avoir jamais encore publi d'article "remarquable".

Encore une invention digne du Pre Duchesne comme le gnocide massif (sic) de marseillais  l'hydroxychloroquine.






> Pour expliquer de manire plus lgre les choix du gouvernement face  cette 2me vague, un petit dessin vaut mieux que des dizaines de discours


Le gouvernement n'anticipe rien, pilote  3 jours, n'coute personne. Un gouvernement d'erreurs de casting, avec un Martin Hirsch et un Castex qui furent ceux qui supprimrent des dizaines de milliers de lits, tout en crant des dizaines de milliers de places de fonctionnaires.
Cela se plasse bien en Allemagne, ils ont la "nouvelle vague" aussi,  moins que ce ne soit la saisonnalit du virus mais n'ont que 13000 dcs. Mais ils ont l'air de savoir faire des tests PCR, eux, et ils disent que la France est devenue une bouffonnerie absurde.

Je rappelle que mme au Royaume-uni, le gouvernement (ou l'arme) avait t capable de monter un hpital de plusieurs centaines de places

Il faudrait aussi compter la surmortalit par cancer et autre morbidit sur 5 ans, car pendant que lhpital public nous rejoue la dfaite de 40 ans, il ne soigne pas les maladies habituelles

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce serait marrant qu'un autre laboratoire prsente un vaccin efficace  94,6% ^^


Bon finalement c'est l'efficacit du vaccin de Pfizer qui passe  95%  ::lol::  :
Pfizer affirme que son vaccin est finalement efficace  95% contre le COVID-19



> La concurrence entre vaccins na jamais t aussi rude, mais surtout aussi flagrante quavec ceux formuls contre le COVID-19. Les laboratoires amricains Pfizer et BioNTech dvoilent aujourdhui les rsultats finaux des essais cliniques, dits de  phase III , raliss pour leur vaccin anti-COVID-19. Ce dernier savre ainsi  efficace  95%  contre linfection au coronavirus SARS-CoV-2. La semaine dernire, les rsultats  mi-parcours avaient indiqus une efficacit  90%. Et il y a seulement quelques jours, le laboratoire concurrent Moderna avait affirm tre parvenu  une efficacit prliminaire de 94,5%.


Maintenant il faut que Moderna arrive avec ses rsultats finaux  95,4% et ce sera pas mal ^^

----------


## el_slapper

> Et ensuite il aurait fallu faire quoi ? Former des mdecins bac+10 en 3 mois ? Le dmantlement de l'hopital public, a fait plus de 10 ans que c'est en cours, c'est un peu facile de le reprocher au gouvernement actuel...


Plus de 20 ans, en fait. Aprs, Macron a ceci de positif qu'il a fait sauter le numerus clausus. Mais pour tout le reste, il a poursuivi la politique de destruction bien entame par ses prdcesseurs (oui, a commence sous Jospin, avant de sacclrer avec ses successeurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus de 20 ans, en fait.


Comment et pourquoi lhpital public franais est-il en train dtre dtruit ? 2e PARTIE  LUnion europenne est  lorigine profonde du manque de moyens des hpitaux franais



> Nous avons dcrit leffondrement de notre systme de sant publique et illustr la faon dont cela est gr politiquement, cest--dire un peu comme si lon voulait teindre progressivement une grosse machinerie complexe.
> 
> Nous allons maintenant tudier les origines profondes de ces choix politiques, puisquil sagit bien de choix politiques dlibrs, et  quoi ils vont nous conduire.


Chaque anne l'UE demande  la France de diminuer ses dpenses de sant.

====
Covid-19 : lOMS oppose  lutilisation du remdesivir



> Le mdicament antiviral remdesivir n'est pas conseill pour les patients admis  l'hpital pour le Covid-19, quel que soit le degr de gravit de leur maladie, car *il n'y a actuellement pas de preuve qu'il amliore la survie ni qu'il permette d'viter d'tre plac sous ventilation artificielle* , selon un communiqu de l'OMS (Organisation mondiale de la sant).
> (...)
> Ces experts soulignent  *la possibilit d'importants effets secondaires*  de ce mdicament, de mme que  *son cot relativement important et ses implications logistiques* , puisqu'  il doit tre administr par intraveineuse .


Ils auront mis le temps  arriver  cette conclusion.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Covid-19 : lOMS oppose  lutilisation du remdesivir
> 
> Ils auront mis le temps  arriver  cette conclusion.


En sus de tous cela, puisque pour aboutir  ces conclusions savantissimes des experts onusiens, il a fallu du temps mais surtout beaucoup de morts et des dpenses ce que ne dit pas l'OMS.
Vive donc ce machin inefficace  onusien.
Une question pour un euro trou: peux-tu me dire quel est le sort mdical des porteurs  sains ?
1/ peuvent-ils tre soigns ?
2/ peuvent-ils tre vaccins? 
3/ seront-ils  camisols de forces (confins  domicile)
Si  c'est le cas 3/ ,Mr Jean Casse-tte selon France Info  l'instant ,aurait  suggr une loi sanitaire ou une mesure administrative prfectorale permettant d'isoler tout individu contamin   domicile (disons-le  c'est une assignation  rsidence feutre et probablement suivi d'un bracelet en or covid-19).
Un avenir  sombre, brumeux et froid se prpare !!!

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## Ryu2000

> le sort mdical des porteurs  sains ?


Gnralement ils gurissent spontanment et ensuite leur systme immunitaire est encore plus fort contre la maladie.

Porteur sain du Covid-19 : test, est-on contagieux, combien de temps ?



> Un porteur sain est une personne dont l'organisme est infect par un agent infectieux (virus, bactrie, parasite) mais qui ne prsente pas de signes cliniques de cette infection. Autrement dit, *il est porteur de l'agent infectieux dans son systme sans tre malade*. En revanche, un porteur sain peut transmettre l'agent infectieux  d'autres personnes avec qui il est en contact. Un porteur sain est donc contagieux. 
> (...)
> Pendant combien de temps est-on contagieux ?
> La dure d'incubation du Covid-19, c'est--dire le temps qui s'coule entre le moment de la contagion et l'apparition des symptmes d'une maladie, est de 3  5 jours dans la plupart des cas, mais peut aller jusqu' 14 jours. Cela signifie qu'une personne contamine peut transmettre la maladie jusqu' entre 3 et 14 jours avant l'apparition des symptmes (la moyenne est estime  1 semaine). Mais tant donn qu'un individu peut tre "porteur sain", il y a toujours un risque de contagion, mme aprs la dure d'incubation. *Si elle n'est pas isole, cette personne peut sans le savoir transmettre le virus  d'autres, susceptibles quant  elles de dvelopper une forme clinique, parfois grave, de la maladie*. Interrog par le 19.45 diffus sur M6, le Pr Yves Buisson, pidmiologiste et Prsident du groupe Covid-19 de l'Acadmie nationale de Mdecine, indique qu'un isolement permet de considrer qu'un porteur sain n'est plus contagieux. Mais pour sortir de cet isolement, le porteur sain doit effectuer deux prlvements ngatifs, pour vrifier l'absence du virus. 
> 
> Toutefois, *un porteur sain serait moins contagieux par rapport  une personne qui prsente des symptmes puisqu'il ne tousse et n'ternue pas*. "On s'est beaucoup pos la question de savoir si on pouvait tre contagieux en tant asymptomatique. Ce qui finalement est quelque chose d'assez peu probable. Parce que pour tre contagieux, il faut quand mme excrter des gouttelettes, c'est--dire tousser, ternuer. Et donc quelqu'un qui n'a pas de symptme certes pourrait tre porteur  c'est trs probable et on en trouve de temps en temps avec des formes extrmement peu symptomatiques  mais finalement a peu de moyens de diffuser le virus", indique Jrme Salomon, directeur gnral de la Sant. 
> 
> Est-on immunis ou pas si on a t porteur sain ?
> Rien ne le prouve. Nanmoins, *une premire infection au Covid-19 entranerait une certaine forme de protection face au virus dans la grande majorit des cas*, mme si une quinzaine de cas de rinfection ont t signals dans le monde, notamment  Hongkong, aux Pays-Bas, aux Etats-Unis et en Belgique. Thoriquement, il serait donc possible d'tre contamins plusieurs fois au coronavirus. Par ailleurs, les mdecins ont recenss des cas de patients qui, aprs avoir t test positif au Covid-19, ont ensuite t tests ngatifs lors d'un test srologique, comme s'ils n'avaient pas dvelopp d'anticorps ou que ces derniers aient disparu de l'organisme entre les deux tests. "Pour le moment nous n'avons pas encore suffisamment de donnes sur l'immunit au Covid-19 pour tirer des conclusions dfinitives", souligne Laurence Weiss, immunologiste  l'hpital europen Georges-Pompidou, cite dans Libration le 13 octobre.

----------


## BenoitM

> 


Ca pas l'air vrai dans tous les cas cf les armes  feu au USA  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> cf


Dans la logique US tu n'es pas plus en scurit quand les armes  feu ne circulent pas lgalement.
Si les tasuniens ont le droit de possder des armes  feu c'est pour pouvoir s'organiser en milice et se dfendre au cas o le gouvernement deviendrait hostile.
Bref.

Vous devriez pouvoir tester des vaccins assez vite :
L'Union europenne pourrait donner son feu vert en dcembre  des vaccins



> Si toutes les procdures se passent sans problmes, l'EMA pourrait donner aux vaccins de Pfizer/BioNTech et Moderna leur autorisation conditionnelle de mise sur le march ds la deuxime moiti de dcembre, a soulign la cheffe de l'excutif europen.

----------


## foetus

> Vous devriez pouvoir tester des vaccins assez vite


Il y a eu 1 brve sur 20 minutes hier  ::whistle:: , le 19 novembre 2020. Plutt 1 dmenti "_fake off_"

En gros, c'est 1 document officiel du 10 novembre 2020 provenant du gouvernement incitant les prfets/ maires/  ::koi::   faire attention aux manifestations anti-restrictions en vue du 3ime confinement en mars 2021 avec comme sortie la vaccination.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 3ime confinement en mars 2021 avec comme sortie la vaccination.


Je ne comprenais pas cette phrase alors j'ai essay de retrouver l'article, je pense que c'est a :
Coronavirus : Vers un  troisime confinement  ? Cette  note dinformation  na pas fuit du ministre de lIntrieur



> Un document prsent comme une  note dinformation  de la direction gnrale de la socit civile voque un  troisime confinement  en mars 2021, suivi dune campagne de vaccination massive. Il alerte sur le risque de  climat contestataire  dans lHexagone.


En parlant de SARS-CoV-2 et de manifestation, est-ce qu'il y a une vague de morts chez les manifestants de Black Live Matters ? Ils manifestaient en pleine pidmie. (Mai/Juin)

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment le nombre d'infects est plus faible que dans le scnario le plus optimiste et ils ne savent pas pourquoi (a ne vient pas du re-confinement et a ne vient pas du couvre feu, parce que la baisse commence le 02 novembre et ce n'est que le quatrime jour du confinement, dans les villes qui n'ont pas mis de couvre feu en place, la baisse a commenc le 30 octobre). C'est pareil en Belgique, au Pays-Bas et au Luxembourg.
Virus : les mystres de la deuxime vague



> Il y a trois grands mystres dans cette deuxime vague. Le premier porte sur *la baisse fulgurante du nombre de contaminations en France.* Les experts avancent plusieurs hypothses. Le deuxime mystre, lui, est gographique. La carte du taux d'incidence par dpartement montre clairement une fracture entre l'Est et l'Ouest. La dernire nigme concerne le nord de l'Italie. Lors de la premire vague, Bergame tait devenu le premier foyer pidmique en Europe. Aujourd'hui, il n'y a quasiment plus de cas de Covid dans la rgion.


L a ressemble au SARS-CoV-1 et au MERS-CoV, ces maladies ont disparues naturellement.
Si le gouvernement continu d'essayer de faire peur, il faudra s'inquiter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un vaccin qui ncessite 2 injections  1 mois d'intervalle :
Covid-19 : le vaccin AstraZeneca/Oxford efficace  70%



> AstraZeneca estime dans le communiqu que son vaccin est "hautement efficace" pour prvenir la maladie, notant quaucun participant aux essais na dvelopp de formes svres ou na d tre hospitalis.
> 
> Les rsultats prliminaires portent sur des essais sur plus de 20 000 personnes, dont 131 ont contract la maladie.
> 
> Dans le dtail, lefficacit monte  90% pour un premier chantillon de *personnes qui ont reu une demi-dose puis une dose un mois plus tard*. Elle descend  62% pour un autre groupe qui a reu deux doses en tout avec un mois dcart. Le groupe pharmaceutique ne donne pas davantage de dtails pour expliquer cet cart dans lefficacit.
> 
> Au total, les essais cliniques  grande chelle dits de phase III portent sur 60.000 personnes dans le monde, et sont conduits en outre aux Etats-Unis, au Japon, en Russie, en Afrique du Sud, au Kenya et en Amrique latine.
> Le laboratoire britannique prcise quil va soumettre trs rapidement ses rsultats aux autorits afin dobtenir un premier feu vert.


Je suis tomb sur 2, 3 tweets sympathiques :



> https://twitter.com/Amelie_Paul/stat...88640076124172
> Le vaccin contre la Covid serait efficace  90% aprs seulement 8 mois de dveloppement, alors que le vaccin contre la grippe est efficace  40% aprs 70 ans de dveloppement... J'pense que je vais miser sur mon systme immunitaire qui est efficace  99,9%





> https://twitter.com/cryptoFr_zil/sta...81207367180290
> On oblige pas une population  se vacciner pour une maladie  seulement 0.3/0.5% de risque de mortalit c'est IDIOT


L il y a Philippe Douste-Blazy qui parle du vaccin contre la dengue qui rendait la maladie 3 fois plus grave :
Vaccin contre le coronavirus : Philippe Douste-Blazy exhorte  la patience

----------


## fredoche

> Les vieux faudrait les tuer  la naissance, on serait tranquille comme a.


Le problme c'est qu'ils naissent dj en tant tous condamns

Ce qui est bien avec ce type de rponse, c'est que a permet d'luder les questions et les discussions. 

Confiner un pays en entier quoiqu'il en coute ou prendre soin de rduire l'exposition au risque des personnes qui sont le plus victimes de cette pidmie, ce serait idiot de poser cette question ?

En plus le confinement  la franaise, dans le genre plus dbile que moi tu meurs, n'est-ce pas ?

Heureusement que le grand prophte marabout marseillais  la longue barbe blanche a dit et promeut que nous avons le droit d'tre intelligent. Ainsi il est important de ne pas l'tre.

Pour info la pauvret tue, la dpression tue, le chmage tue, mais a on va pas vous mettre les chiffres sous le nez

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui est bien avec ce type de rponse, c'est que a permet d'luder les questions et les discussions. 
> ...
> Pour info la pauvret tue, la dpression tue, le chmage tue, mais a on va pas vous mettre les chiffres sous le nez

----------


## Lucio_

> Le problme c'est qu'ils naissent dj en tant tous condamns
> 
> Ce qui est bien avec ce type de rponse, c'est que a permet d'luder les questions et les discussions. 
> 
> Confiner un pays en entier quoiqu'il en coute ou prendre soin de rduire l'exposition au risque des personnes qui sont le plus victimes de cette pidmie, ce serait idiot de poser cette question ?
> 
> En plus le confinement  la franaise, dans le genre plus dbile que moi tu meurs, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Heureusement que le grand prophte marabout marseillais  la longue barbe blanche a dit et promeut que nous avons le droit d'tre intelligent. Ainsi il est important de ne pas l'tre.
> ...



Mais est ce que la crise vient du confinement ou de la maladie elle-mme ?
J'ai l'impression que pour beaucoup, la crise vient uniquement du premier. Mais comme les deux sont arrivs en mme temps, c'est difficile  diffrencier. Aucun pays na fait que le confinement, ou na connu que la maladie sans confinement.
Si les gens sont malades, ils ne vont pas travailler. Du coup les entreprises produisent moins, et donc travail moins.
De plus avec le covid, les gens qui le peuvent, appliquent une distanciation sociale qui a un impact sur l'conomie. Ils dpensent moins, restent travailler chez eux, retardent leurs dpenses. Lide quil y ait une crise aussi, augment la rticence des gens a dpenser.




> Ceci est paradoxal, puisque cest le virus qui tue lconomie (par la peur qui dprime la demande) bien plus que les mesures de confinement proprement dites. Une tude amricaine montre ainsi que seuls les Etats amricains qui nont rouvert leur conomie quaprs une baisse suffisante de la circulation du virus ont russi  la relancer durablement ( How Did Covid-19 and Stabilization Policies Affect Sspending and Employment ? , Raj Chetty et alii, Working Paper n27431, National Bureau of Economic Research).


https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...9618_3232.html




> Pourtant, l'analyse montre qu'il est possible de trouver un quilibre entre la protection de la sant publique et la prvention d'un dclin conomique prolong. Les verrouillages imposent des cots  court terme mais peuvent conduire  une reprise conomique plus rapide car ils rduisent les infections et donc l'ampleur de la distanciation sociale volontaire.
> ....
> Ce chapitre indique galement que les mesures de confinement doivent tre suffisamment strictes pour limiter les infections, ce qui suggre que des mesures de confinement strictes et de courte dure pourraient tre prfrables  des mesures lgres et prolonges.
> ...
> L'efficacit du confinement pour rduire les infections, associe  la constatation que les infections peuvent considrablement nuire  l'activit conomique en raison de l'loignement social volontaire, appelle  reconsidrer le discours dominant sur le confinement impliquant un compromis entre sauver des vies et soutenir l'conomie. Cette caractrisation des vies par rapport aux moyens de subsistance nglige le fait que des mesures de confinement efficaces prises au dbut d'une pidmie peuvent conduire  une reprise conomique plus rapide en contenant le virus et en rduisant la distanciation sociale volontaire.


https://blogs.imf.org/2020/10/08/cov...id-the-crisis/

Bref il semblerait que rduire l'exposition des gens a risque uniquement non seulement augmenterait les cas, mais endommagerait lconomie encore plus, et comme vous savez la pauvret tue, la dpression tue, le chmage tue

----------


## CinePhil

> Mais est ce que la crise vient du confinement ou de la maladie elle-mme ?


a vient videmment du confinement !
Le nombre de malades n'est pas suffisant pour dgrader l'conomie  ce point.
C'est le confinement qui a oblig des milliers d'entreprises  cesser leur activit. Et le pire, c'est que malgr toutes les mesures de protection qu'elles ont mis en place aprs le premier confinement, on les a obliges  fermer de nouveau. Du pur dlire scuritaire !

Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !

----------


## Danfre

> Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !


Oui et non. Si on s'accorde sur l'impratif de protger les personnes les plus fragiles, le second confinement est d'abord et surtout d  l'irresponsabilit des "citoyens" qui se foutent royalement de leur prochain. En second lieu seulement d'un gouvernement qui, en plus de donner des messages contradictoires (partez en vacances...lol), s'est montr incapable de grer les choses simplement avec du bon sens, ou bien  persister dans le "en mme temps"  essayer de mnager la chvre et le chou. A ce rythme, on est parti pour un 3e confinement dbut 2021 aprs les joyeuses ftes.

En Allemagne, par exemple, il n'est mme pas question de commerce essentiel ou "pas essentiel". Ceux qui peuvent accueillir du public en respectant les normes sanitaires peuvent ouvrir. Les autres non. Point. La seule logique devrait tre de juguler l'pidmie avec un minimum d'impacts. Pas d'essayer de faire comme si on jugulait l'pidmie tout en faisant plaisir aux lobbies (en vrac : le MEDEF, les restaurateurs, le tourisme...).

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des universitaires qui pensent que le confinement est un "remde" pire que le mal :
Le confinement constitue un remde pire que le mal pour la socit franaise



> Plus de 500 universitaires, scientifiques, professionnels de la sant, du droit, de lducation et du social, ainsi que des artistes, se dclarent  atterrs  par des discours officiels qui dramatisent indment la ralit afin de justifier des mesures de confinement.
> (...)
> Ces mesures de confinement ont ensuite pour effet damputer la vie sociale de la plupart des liens sociaux autres que familiaux. Un certain style de vie et de pense embourgeois sen satisfaisait certes au printemps dernier, chaque enfant ayant sa chambre pour vivre son intimit, son ordinateur pour rester en contact avec lcole et son smartphone avec forfait illimit pour changer en permanence avec ses amis, les parents faisant du tltravail, sortant chaque jour faire leur footing dans des rues et des espaces verts  o on entendait de nouveau les oiseaux , et se faisant livrer des repas  domicile sils avaient la flemme de faire  manger ou la peur daller se mler  la populace dans un supermarch. Mais de quelle proportion de la population cette vie est-elle le quotidien en confinement ? *Qui ne voit que le confinement fait exploser les ingalits sociales, les checs scolaires, les violences intra-familiales, les troubles psychologiques et les renoncements au soin ?* Qui ne sait quil entrane dj dans dautres pays des soulvements et des meutes de la faim ? Et qui comprend que les oiseaux ont bon dos et que ces petits moments de rpit procurs par la panique des humains ne sont rien au regard de leur lente extinction ?


Anxit, dpressions, suicides : comment le confinement accentue la dtresse psychologique



> Selon une tude mene par la Fondation Jean Jaurs, 20% des sonds assurent avoir dj pens au suicide. Parmi eux, 11% l'ont envisag durant le premier confinement, et 17% depuis la fin de ce dernier.


Dpression, suicide : le confinement pse lourd sur la sant mentale



> Une enqute de lIfop publie ce vendredi rvle que 25% des commerants et artisans ont eu lintention relle de se suicider en 2020, notamment depuis la fin du premier confinement.


Confinement: chmage, dpression, suicide, les effets dvastateurs sur le monde du travail



> Tous les voyants sont au rouge. Les gens sont sortis du premier confinement puiss, avec une pression relle de beaucoup dentreprises et parfois des travailleurs eux-mmes pour mettre les bouches doubles. Beaucoup nont plus de ressources pour vivre un deuxime confinement, estime Xavier Alas Luquetas, psychothrapeute et cofondateur du cabinet Elas, spcialis dans la prvention des risques psychosociaux.
> 
> *Quand on pense aux licenciements massifs prvisibles, au nombre de ceux qui vont mettre la cl sous la porte, on peut sattendre  des consquences sanitaires et sociales trs importantes*, ajoute-t-il.


Il y a plein de gens qui ne sont pas all chez le mdecin, du coup il y a des diagnostic retard, il y a des oprations qui n'ont pas t ralises, etc.
On verra dans les annes  venir, en attendant il n'y a rien que le peuple puisse faire,  part subir. Si a se trouve le gouvernement va nous faire chier avec a pendant des annes encore, alors que la maladie est en train de disparaitre naturellement. (et elle n'est pas si violente que a,  la base de toute faon, si on commence  arrter le monde  chaque nouvelle grippe Qu'est-ce que a va tre quand une maladie vraiment dangereuse va apparaitre ?)

Peut-tre qu'un jour il y a aura des manifestations massives en France encore plus grosse que celle des gilets jaunes.
Confinement : pourquoi le jour daprs inquite les services de renseignement
Si vous n'tes pas abonn au parisien :
Les services secrets franais craignent un mouvement social dampleur aprs le confinement



> Daprs le quotidien, ces mouvements de contestation comptent rallier le personnel soignant, qui lutte en premire ligne contre le coronavirus. Des groupes nomms Nantes rvolte ou Rouen dans la rue envisagent dutiliser la pnurie de matriel de protection pour crer une transversalit des luttes. Ils souhaitent de la sorte associer *Gilets jaunes et blouses blanches*.


 Gilets jaunes et blouses blanches  a sonne super bien  :+1:

----------


## fredoche

> Oui et non. Si on s'accorde sur l'impratif de protger les personnes les plus fragiles, le second confinement est d'abord et surtout* d  l'irresponsabilit des "citoyens" qui se foutent royalement de leur prochain.*


Oui et mme que s'ils finissent  l'hosto c'est vraiment de leur faute 



De toute faon c'est bien connu les franais sont le peuple le plus irresponsable de la plante... sauf toi n'est-ce pas ?

Mais avec une mentalit pareille on va aller o ?
On va finir par s'gorger les uns les autres  toujours penser que le problme vient de son putain de voisin. 

Les franais mettent les masques quand ils en ont, ils restent  la maison quand on leur ordonne, ils vont bosser quand on leur ordonne, ils ne sont ni plus ni moins irresponsables que tous les autres peuples de cette plante. je les trouve au contraire extrmement dociles, rsigns comme jamais.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Les franais mettent les masques quand ils en ont, ils restent  la maison quand on leur ordonne, ils vont bosser quand on leur ordonne, ils ne sont ni plus ni moins irresponsables que tous les autres peuples de cette plante. je les trouve au contraire extrmement dociles, rsigns comme jamais.


Franchement je ne sais pas o tu habites mais chez moi le port du masque n'est pas obligatoire pour tout le monde _a priori_  Le pire c'est que je vois des parents qui accompagnent leur gosse (avec un masque) sans qu'eux-mmes ne le portent (mme pas sous le menton comme on le voit souvent)  Je vois aussi des jeunes fumer la chicha en groupe (pas plus irresponsables que les parents que je citais prcdemment). Cela ne reprsente certes pas la majorit de la population (heureusement) mais c'est quand mme loin d'tre anecdotique ou rarissime.
Je prcise que ce n'est pas pour dfendre le gouvernement (que j'excre particulirement) ce n'est que mon constat.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Franchement je ne sais pas o tu habites mais chez moi le port du masque n'est pas obligatoire pour tout le monde _a priori_  Le pire c'est que je vois des parents qui accompagnent leur gosse (avec un masque) sans qu'eux-mmes ne le portent (mme pas sous le menton comme on le voit souvent)  Je vois aussi des jeunes fumer la chicha en groupe (pas plus irresponsables que les parents que je citais prcdemment). Cela ne reprsente certes pas la majorit de la population (heureusement) mais c'est quand mme loin d'tre anecdotique ou rarissime.
> Je prcise que ce n'est pas pour dfendre le gouvernement (que j'excre particulirement) ce n'est que mon constat.


*fredoche* parlait des franais "en gnral", que l'on associe trop souvent  des gens incapables de se discipliner. Et, il a raison. Je trouve "les franais" dans leur grande majorit, trs disciplins vis  vis des rgles concernant la Covid 19.
Ce que tu dcris-l, relve de la connerie humaine. Et, la connerie a cela de trs particulier, c'est qu'elle est galement rpartie sur toute la surface de la plante. Des cons, tu en as partout, quelle que soit l'poque, les circonstances ou le lieu. Bref, ce que tu dpeins, tu pourrais le retrouver n'importe o sur la plante. Ce n'est pas propre aux franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> chez moi le port du masque n'est pas obligatoire pour tout le monde _a priori_


Si ils taient  l'extrieur ils avaient peut-tre le droit de ne pas porter de masque, a dpend de la rue.
Vos questions sur le reconfinement : le port du masque est-il obligatoire en extrieur dans toutes les communes ?



> *Non, le port du masque en extrieur nest pas obligatoire dans toutes les communes.* Cela concerne seulement celles qui ont pris un arrt en ce sens ou celles pour lesquelles les prfets ont pris des arrts englobant gnralement un territoire plus vaste que la seule commune. Cest par exemple le cas dans les 28 communes de la Mtropole bordelaise o le masque est obligatoire pour les pitons gs de plus de 11 ans, aux abords des coles, dans les marchs ouverts, dans les transports en commun et sur le campus universitaire. Des zones spcifiques sont dlimites pour chaque commune en fonction de sa frquentation commerciale, et des espaces, notamment les parkings et des artres, o la densit de personnes peut savrer leve et la distanciation physique difficile  appliquer. On notera que ces arrts prfectoraux instaurant le port du masque obligatoire sur de larges zones ont t lgitims par le Conseil dEtat qui avait t saisi, dbut septembre.
> 
> *Il est impratif pour que lobligation soit comprise et lgale que larrt prcise les endroits et rues o elle sapplique.* Les usagers de transports dits doux comme le vlo et la trottinette en sont dispenss. Tout comme ceux qui pratiquent un sport en extrieur. Le non-respect de cette obligation sur les territoires spcifis dans larrt peut donner lieu  une contravention de 4e classe, soit 135 euros damende.





> Le pire c'est que je vois des parents qui accompagnent leur gosse (avec un masque) sans qu'eux-mmes ne le portent


C'est quand mme con de faire porter des masques  des enfants, surtout les plus petits,  cet ge l le systme immunitaire apprend  se dfendre aux nouvelles maladie extrmement vite.
Le gouvernement doit tre au courant puisqu' un moment les crches, les coles primaires et maternelles taient ouvertes, alors que les collges, lyces, facs, etc, taient fermes,
Cela dit c'est vrai que les enfants peuvent tre des porteurs sains, c'est pour a qu'il y a des messages propagandes pour dire aux enfants de ne pas s'approcher des vieux et des faibles.



Maintenant il y a a :
Dconfinement : " Nol, on coupe la bche en deux et Papi et Mamie mangent dans la cuisine", conseille le professeur Salomon

Si t'es infect par le SARS-CoV-2 et que tu guris, tu deviens plus fort contre le SARS-CoV-2, se fait infecter est rarement une mauvaise nouvelle quand on est trs jeune et en bonne sant. C'est un peu comme cette stratgie contre la varicelle : Parents Are Hosting 'Chicken Pox Parties' to Get Their Kids Sick Instead of Vaccinated, encore une maladie qui fait moins mal quand t'es tout petit.




> Je vois aussi des jeunes fumer la chicha en groupe (pas plus irresponsables que les parents que je citais prcdemment).


a me rappelle a :
COVID-19: ne faites pas tourner les joints, conseillent les dfenseurs du cannabis



> Pour viter de propager le nouveau coronavirus, les fumeurs de marijuana devraient viter de faire passer leur joint et *prfrer les produits mangeables*, ont prvenu mercredi des professionnels amricains du cannabis.

----------


## Invit

Je pose a l :

----------


## Invit

> Pice jointe 584542


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_peu...erdre_les_deux :




> rien n'atteste qu'il soit personnellement l'auteur de cet extrait en particulier
> 
> Sa traduction est approximative
> 
> considre comme nonant un principe intemporel, alors qu'elle a t prononce dans une situation d'urgence
> 
> Son sens est mal compris, cette phrase est frquemment utilise pour dnoncer des lois juges liberticides au service d'objectifs scuritaires alors que les auteurs dfendaient au contraire le prlvement d'un taxe pour financer une politique de dfense

----------


## Invit

https://twitter.com/CovaFlorian/stat...85551966310401




> Dans cet article @JFuhrerSensei et moi testons l'hypothse suivante : le fait de faire confiance  Didier Raoult (ou pas) serait en partie li au style cognitif (rflexif vs. intuitif) des personnes. 
> ...
> les personnes qui ont un style de pense plus intuitif font plus confiance en Didier Raoult
> ...
> un style de pense intuitif est trs lis  d'autres croyances problmatiques comme l'adhsion aux pseudo-mdecines (ex : l'homopathie) ou l'adhsion aux thories du complot
> ...
> nous trouvons galement que la confiance en Didier Raoult est lie  une plus grande rceptivit au bullshit
> ...
> la confiance en Didier Raoult tait aussi lie  une moins bonne connaissance de la mthode scientifique
> ...

----------


## fredoche

Tu sais mon gars l tu continues  taper comme un marteau , ce que tu es probablement, sur le clou Raoult. 
T'as pas l'impression que tout le monde s'en branle,  part toi et les zzettes de la Science ? 
Vous auriez pas quelques trains de retard des fois ?
C'est quoi le rapport avec les traitements coronavirus ? a justifie les interdictions ? Ca justifie les manipulations gouvernementales ou le lancet gate ?

Tu vas te faire vacciner Simon ? Et la tronche de cake, elle va se faire vacciner ? T'as t malade ?

Pour ajouter  ton article, les rflexifs, ceux qui n'ont aucune intuition, c'est des cons. Des technocrates en puissance, aucune imagination, juste bon  appliquer des formules et des mthodes. Ils n'inventent rien, ils appliquent. 

ET c'est pas de bol quand mme parce que l'intelligence, la vraie, c'est l'imagination.

----------


## Invit

> C'est quoi le rapport avec les traitements coronavirus ?


Le sujet de la discussion est "Coronavirus, traitements et choix effectu en France". Donc oui, cette tude est compltement en rapport avec les "choix",




> a justifie les interdictions ? Ca justifie les manipulations gouvernementales ou le lancet gate ?
> ...
> Pour ajouter  ton article, les rflexifs, ceux qui n'ont aucune intuition, c'est des cons. Des technocrates en puissance, aucune imagination, juste bon  appliquer des formules et des mthodes.


Ca confirme ce que dit l'tude : "un style de pense intuitif est trs lis  d'autres croyances problmatiques comme l'adhsion aux pseudo-mdecines (ex : l'homopathie) ou l'adhsion aux thories du complot"

----------


## pmithrandir

J ai l impression que l on commence  nous prparer doucement  un relchement plus lent du confinement... ce qui semble logique puisque le confinement est une blague et que les contaminations ne diminuent plus.

Je me demande pour ma part jusqu' quel point l excutif va immobiliser le pays entier par soucis d galit en place de confiner, si besoin plus durement, les personnes  risque.

J ai l.impression que pour les moins de 40 qui appliquent les gestes barrires, les risques sont trs faible. De 40  65 ils sont faible, et c est au dessus que a devient difficile. 

Est ce que le confinement de tous est donc bien la solution?

----------


## Ryu2000

> J ai l.impression que pour les moins de 40 qui appliquent les gestes barrires, les risques sont trs faible.


Sauf pour ceux qui sont obses, diabtiques, hypertendus, immunodprims, cancreux, etc.
Obsit et COVID-19 : le choc fatal entre deux pandmies



> La pandmie actuelle de la maladie  coronavirus 2019 (COVID-19) se superpose  une autre pandmie bien connue dans notre socit dabondance, celle du surpoids et de lobsit. Lobsit reprsente un risque accru dinfection COVID-19 svre, amenant les patients en unit de soins intensifs (USI) pour une assistance respiratoire avec menace de dcs. Les raisons en sont multiples : altration de la mcanique ventilatoire, prsence de comorbidits comme le diabte, lhypertension artrielle ou lapne obstructive du sommeil, enfin, des ractions immunologique et inflammatoire inappropries et excessives, possiblement encore accentues par des dpts de graisse ectopique intrathoraciques. Ainsi, la COVID-19 pourrait remettre en cause le concept, appel  obesity paradox , dcrit dans les USI chez les patients avec dtresse respiratoire aigu. Par ailleurs, *la prsence dune obsit fait en sorte que la COVID-19 svre atteint des personnes plus jeunes que dans la population non obse*. Ces donnes imposent de renforcer les mesures prventives et curatives chez les patients obses pour limiter le risque dvolution dfavorable en cas de COVID-19.


tre obse est un problme de sant beaucoup plus grave qu'tre infect par le SARS-CoV-2, avoir les 2 en mme temps peut devenir problmatique.

Mais aprs effectivement pour les personnes qui ont un bon systme immunitaire il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiter (par contre ils peuvent refiler la maladie), c'est comme un rhume ou une grippe
Il est trs commun que des malades ne ressentent aucun symptme.

----------


## Gunny

> J ai l impression que l on commence  nous prparer doucement  un relchement plus lent du confinement... ce qui semble logique puisque le confinement est une blague et que les contaminations ne diminuent plus.
> 
> Je me demande pour ma part jusqu' quel point l excutif va immobiliser le pays entier par soucis d galit en place de confiner, si besoin plus durement, les personnes  risque.
> 
> J ai l.impression que pour les moins de 40 qui appliquent les gestes barrires, les risques sont trs faible. De 40  65 ils sont faible, et c est au dessus que a devient difficile. 
> 
> Est ce que le confinement de tous est donc bien la solution?


Tu ne peux pas confiner par ge, a ne fonctionne pas car la socit n'est pas divise en compartiments tanches. Si l'pidmie se rpand chez les jeunes et en bonne sant, les vieux et les personnes fragiles seront automatiquement plus en danger.
Le seul moyen de ne pas paralyser la socit est de matriser l'pidmie.

Data from 45 countries show containing COVID vs saving the economy is a false dichotomy

----------


## Darkzinus

Au final la stratgie actuelle marche assez bien quand mme. Car le nombre de contaminations stagne, mais la pression hospitalire se tient  un niveau lev et non critique. Et dans un sens, c'est sans doute mieux si a n'est pas open bar pour Noel et Le nouvel an sinon on va de nouveau vers une explosion des cas aprs janvier

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais la pression hospitalire se tient  un niveau lev et non critique.


Je ne sais pas, chaque anne il y a des saturations :
2019 : Urgences satures face  la grippe : Des gens attendent plus de huit heures dans les couloirs2018 : Hpitaux: Pourquoi les services des urgences sont-ils saturs dans plusieurs villes de France?2017 : Sant : les hpitaux sont surchargs  cause de l'pidmie de grippe2016 : Hpital :  Challans plus qu'ailleurs, les Urgences sont satures
a fait des annes que l'UE pousse la France  faire des conomies.
L'hpital public devient tellement pourri que de plus en plus de gens vont payer pour avoir accs aux cliniques prives.




> Au final la stratgie actuelle marche assez bien quand mme.


Non, si tu veux voir des pays qui ont bien gr le problme va voir en Asie, par exemple  Singapour ils savent faire.
L-bas il y avait des campagnes de tests massives ds le dbut, comme a ils ont pu isol les porteurs de la maladie et prvenir toutes les personnes avec qui ils sont entr en contact.

Le danger c'est les porteurs sains, ceux qui peuvent transmettre la maladie mais qui n'ont aucun symptmes (et c'est trs courant avec le SARS-CoV-2).
Macron disait qu'il ne voulait pas tester les asymptomatiques il y a encore quelque mois
Celui qui a des symptmes va s'isoler tout seul de toute faon.

Coronavirus : pourquoi le gouvernement ne testera pas tous les Franais



> Aucun pays du monde ne sera jamais capable de tester tout le monde , sest justifi le ministre de la Sant, alors que des critiques ont soulign que les personnes asymptomatiques sont galement contagieuses.


Par contre pour commander 200 millions de doses d'un nouveau vaccin, il n'y a pas de problme :
Vaccins contre le Covid-19 : pourquoi la France a command 200 millions de doses pour 67 millions d'habitants ?

Il faut esprer que la prochaine fois on fasse bien les choses (frontires fermes, test massif, isolement des malades, traage), de toute faon on ne pourra pas faire pire que le gouvernement LREM.
Agns Buzyn sur le coronavirus: "Tous les aroports internationaux ont des affiches d'information"EMMANUEL ET BRIGITTE MACRON AU THTRE POUR INCITER LES FRANAIS  SORTIR MALGR LE CORONAVIRUSMunicipales 2020 : pourquoi Emmanuel Macron a-t-il dcid de maintenir les lections ?Coronavirus : d'inutile  obligatoire, la saga du port du masque (si t'es malade tu peux contaminer moins de gens en portant un masque)
Je n'ai pas l'impression que les contaminations baissent une fois qu'on est confin, il parait que les contaminations baissaient plus vite avant le confinement et au tout dbut.

==============================
Edit :
Coronavirus : La premire vague pourrait entraner jusqu 6.000 dcs supplmentaires lis au cancer



> Ils en concluent que, dans une hypothse optimiste, si les retards de diagnostic sont de lordre de 6,8 %, comme observ dans le rseau Unicancer, un millier de dcs supplmentaires seraient comptabiliss dans les prochaines annes. En revanche, si le chiffre rel est plus proche des 23,3 % annoncs au niveau national,  le bilan de dcs supplmentaires pourrait atteindre 5.791 .
> 
> Par ailleurs, cette estimation ne tient pas compte de lventuel impact de la deuxime vague de Covid-19. Toutefois,  on nest pas du tout dans la mme situation au deuxime confinement quau premier, les patients viennent , a indiqu  lAFP Jean-Yves Blay, prsident dUnicancer.
> 
> Ces estimations sont importantes car limpact dans les statistiques des nouveaux diagnostics, des rechutes et des dcs par cancer ne se verra que  sur le long terme , a-t-il soulign. *Chaque anne, 382.000 nouveaux cas de cancer sont dtects en France mtropolitaine et 157.400 dcs par cancer sont recenss.*

----------


## foetus

> Au final la stratgie actuelle marche assez bien quand mme. Car le nombre de contaminations stagne, mais la pression hospitalire se tient  un niveau lev et non critique.


Le problme c'est que  ::whistle:: 
On n'a que les chiffres du gouvernement. Et d'aprs les relevs du rseau Sentinelle, l'anne est normale (mme 1 choua moins). D'aprs ce que j'ai compris les chiffres du gouvernement sont x3-x4 des relevs.On n'a pas l'avis du terrain. Seulement, sur CNews, C8 ou "je ne sais plus o", 2 - 3 mdecins randoms bien hystriques qui remercient le gouvernement des 2 confinements et du couvre-feu.

Comme actuellement, 2 - 3 mdecins randoms qui remercient le gouvernement pour la prochaine vaccination SANS RIEN CONNAITRE des vaccins et que les labos n'ont rien communiqu. IL N'Y A AUCUNE INFORMATION.
Le vaccin peut-tre 1 placebo, contenir de la pisse de chameau ou tre le fameux vaccin "nano-molcules 5G", il y a des gens/ mdecins qui veulent la vaccination  ::triste:: 
C'est comme pour le le passeport biomtrique, il faut tre dbile pour croire qu'il ne va servir que pour les transports  ::triste::  qui vivra verra.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a des gens/ mdecins qui veulent la vaccination


C'est pour passer  autre chose, ils se disent "vivement qu'on arrte toutes ces conneries de port du masque, de confinement, d'attestation, de restriction, je veux retrouver une vie normale".
Peut-tre que pour avoir le droit de faire certaines choses (aller  un festival) il faudra une attestation de vaccination.
Le gouvernement et les mdias vont prsenter le vaccin comme une solution miracle qui permettra de vivre comme avant.

----------


## Invit

> Comme actuellement, 2 - 3 mdecins randoms qui remercient le gouvernement pour la prochaine vaccination SANS RIEN CONNAITRE des vaccins et que les labos n'ont rien communiqu. IL N'Y A AUCUNE INFORMATION.


Ben si, les dossiers sont en train d'tre examins par les instances comptentes. Comme d'habitude en fait.

D'ailleurs c'est marrant : ceux qui refusent le vaccin "parce qu'on ne sait pas" taient souvent ceux qui voulaient de la chloroquine au dbut de la crise "parce qu'on a rien d'autre"...

----------


## Ryu2000

> ceux qui voulaient de la chloroquine au dbut


Ouais mais ce mdicament a t utilis dans le monde entier, des milliards de fois, depuis plusieurs dcennies, donc on connait trs bien les bnfices et les risques. Il ne peut pas y avoir d'effet secondaire non connu (sauf si on le mlangeait avec un nouveau mdicament).
Il s'est montr trs utile pour lutter contre des maladies trs proche du SARS-CoV-2, il est utilis par plusieurs pays comme traitement contre le SARS-CoV-2.
On sait trs bien que ce mdicament n'est pas dangereux (encore moins que le paractamol).

Alors qu'il est impossible de connaitre  l'avance les effets secondaires d'un nouveau vaccin. Les laboratoires ont commencs  voir des effets secondaires, mais les listes ne sont pas prtes d'tre exhaustives.
Pour le moment le vaccin n'est pas obligatoire, donc il n'y a pas de problme. Tant que c'est volontaire tout va bien.
Pourvu que a ne finisse pas comme la grippe, avec un nouveau vaccin chaque anne.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ben si, les dossiers sont en train d'tre examins par les instances comptentes. Comme d'habitude en fait.
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est marrant : ceux qui refusent le vaccin "parce qu'on ne sait pas" taient souvent ceux qui voulaient de la chloroquine au dbut de la crise "parce qu'on a rien d'autre"...


Aprs, les retours de test des vaccins ne sont pas fameux.

_le vaccin chinois a t vir du Brsil aprs de nombreux soucis
_le vaccin russe a prsent 24% d'effets secondaires
_le vaccin Pfizer a montr pas mal d'effets ngatifs
_le vaccin Astra Zeneca semble surdos, et il faudrait sans doute l'utiliser  demi-doses

Mais en fait, pour moi, a, c'est une bonne nouvelle : a veut dire que les tests sont faits correctement, et que quand a sera gnralis, on aura pass cette premire phase bien buggue. Si les gens qui signalent a (genre l'OMS, ou les autorits de sant du Brsil, du Royaume Uni et quelques autres) arrtent de gueuler, je serais assez confiant pour me faire vacciner.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pourvu que a ne finisse pas comme la grippe, avec un nouveau vaccin chaque anne.


C'est peut tre mme pire, mais je dois surement rater qqchose: sur les 2, 3 vaccins srieux qui sortent (donc, pas les chinois ni les russes, qui font plus du test live sur leur population que de la vaccination  ::mrgreen::  ), j'ai cru lire qu'ils annoncent une immunit de 6 mois.  ::koi:: 
C'est peut tre une donne qui va voluer, mais sinon, cela veut dire que si on veut vacciner un nombre suffisant de personnes, en comptant 2 doses par personne (comme cela semble tre le cas dans au moins 50% des vaccins en cours), il va vraiment falloir un gros gros gros paquet de doses ... et cela, tant que le COVID ne sera pas considr comme "radiqu" (ce qui sera rendu encore plus dur du fait que des gens ayant la possibilit de se faire vacciner ne le feront pas, pour une bonne ou mauvaise raison).
Mais je dois rater un truc, surement ...

----------


## Invit

> Ouais mais ce mdicament a t utilis dans le monde entier, des milliards de fois, depuis plusieurs dcennies,..


Oui oui, on connait la chanson...
Et comme une cuillre de moutarde sur ton hot-dog a marchait bien, je suppose que tu en mets une louche dans ton yaourt, et avec un peu de ketchup...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pourvu que a ne finisse pas comme la grippe, avec un nouveau vaccin chaque anne.


Et alors quel est le problme ? Qu'il faille se faire vacciner tous les ans, ou qu'il soit diffrent tous les ans ? Quoi qu'il en soit si un vaccin est rellement efficace pour un an a nous sortirait de l'ornire parce qu'aujourd'hui on a apparemment pas trouv de mdicament "officialis" qui permette d'viter d'envoyer les cas graves  l'hpital. Et c'est a le problme car si on meure moins c'est que la prise en charge s'est amliore (entre autre on donne de l'oxygne plus tt si j'ai bien suivi), mais encore faut-il que les hpitaux ne soient pas saturs.

Et c'est sur ce point que je ne comprends pas trop ceux qui disent qu'il faudrait plus confiner les personnes  risque pour laisser le champ libre aux autres. Avant d'affirmer que cette mthode est envisageable il faudrait tre certain qu'une contamination gnralise sur des personnes sans risque particulier ne conduise pas  saturer les hpitaux, auquel cas ce pourrait tre une hcatombe. Combin  un gros rhume, une mauvaise grippe ou quelque chose qui rend momentanment plus vulnrable, une contamination en trs grand nombre serait peut-tre suffisante pour saturer les hpitaux avec des personnes  priori "sans risque" initial.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu ne peux pas confiner par ge, a ne fonctionne pas car la socit n'est pas divise en compartiments tanches. Si l'pidmie se rpand chez les jeunes et en bonne sant, les vieux et les personnes fragiles seront automatiquement plus en danger.
> Le seul moyen de ne pas paralyser la socit est de matriser l'pidmie.
> 
> Data from 45 countries show containing COVID vs saving the economy is a false dichotomy


Je ne sais pas.
On a bien confin tout le pays... chose impensable il y a 12 mois.

Prenons des jeunes de 20 ans  30 ans... si on leur dit qu ils peuvent revenir  la fac, refaire des soires etc... mais que en revanche c est pas possible de voir les grands parents sans masque et sans protection... par ce que la stratgie  c est l immunit collective pour leur tranche d ge... a me parat pas un mauvais deal.
Je voyais mes grands parents 1 fois l an... Donc le mlange n tait pas si vident que a.

Pour moi en dessous de 50 ans, on pourrait largement tre sr une stratgie d immunit collective avec masque et gel dans les lieux publics et rien entre nous.

Au del, de 50  65 on aurait un protocole plus svre avec juste des gestes barrires et des sorties limites, pourquoi pas rationnees.
Au del, confinement obligatoire bien plus stricte pour viter les contacts avec le reste de la population qui se contamine rapidement et vaccination rapide.

N oublions pas que si les tranches d ge de 20  50 ans le chope en masse et qu ils construisent leur immunit, ils seront galement vecteur dans une phase 2.

Bref, Je vois de moins en moins l utilit et la lgitimit de ces restrictions pour les plus jeunes. Je trouve que encore une fois on demande au mmes de payer pour les assassins de notre plante. 
Ils ont l immobilier, des capitaux issus d un abus massif des ressources de la plante, le pouvoir, et il faut en plus leur donner notre temps et retarder nos investissements pour leur sauver la peau... 

Pas glop.

----------


## Invit

> la stratgie  c est l immunit collective pour leur tranche d ge... a me parat pas un mauvais deal.


Sauf que a ne marche pas. L'immunit collective c'est ce que la Sude a essayer de faire : en mai ils espraient avoir 40% et ils ont eu moins de 10%. Et il faudrait dans les 60/70%... Et on ne sait pas combien de temps dure l'immunit...

https://www.pourlascience.fr/sd/epid...tive-20389.php
https://www.france24.com/fr/europe/2...%A9-collective




> les assassins de notre plante. 
> Ils ont l immobilier, des capitaux issus d un abus massif des ressources de la plante, le pouvoir


Tu parles des habitant des pays occidentaux, c'est a ?

----------


## foetus

> C'est peut tre mme pire, mais je dois surement rater qqchose: sur les 2, 3 vaccins srieux qui sortent (donc, pas les chinois ni les russes, qui font plus du test live sur leur population que de la vaccination  ), j'ai cru lire qu'ils annoncent une immunit de 6 mois.


Je ne suis pas spcialiste, mais cela me semble normal  ::mrgreen::  ce sont des vaccins traditionnels avec des morceaux de coronavirus dsactivs.
Donc s'il n'y a pas de cochonneries dans le vaccin (mtaux lourds par exemple) et comme le virus mute, c'est comme la grippe il faut vacciner rgulirement.






> D'ailleurs c'est marrant : ceux qui refusent le vaccin "parce qu'on ne sait pas" taient souvent ceux qui voulaient de la chloroquine au dbut de la crise "parce qu'on a rien d'autre"...


Ce que tu ne comprends pas  ::aie::  c'est que pour les vaccins ARN messager, nous n'avons aucun recul.

Avec l'OGM, on s'est aperu que les lgumes dveloppaient des rsistances ou autres et cela pose des problmes. Et ces effets l, ce ne sont pas des effets  [ultra] court terme comme 1 dmangeaison, 1 diarrhe, ou 1 autre chose qui se rsout en quelque jours/ semaines.
Si je ne dis pas de btises  ::oops::  les tests ARN message n'ont pas t fait sur des singes  ::triste:: 

C'est comme pour le sang contamin, l'amiante ou la vache folle, auprs coup on a dplor la situation : "ah flte! comme c'est ballot"  ::furieux::

----------


## Ryu2000

> _le vaccin Pfizer a montr pas mal d'effets ngatifs


En mme temps 100% des mdicaments ont des effets ngatifs, mme le paractamol.
Donc les laboratoire sont bien oblig d'en trouver, sinon ce serait louche. (et il y a des histoires de procs)

Les laboratoires demandent  ce que l'UE l'aide si jamais il y a des procs  cause des vaccins :
Les laboratoires seront-ils responsables en cas d'effets secondaires lis au vaccin contre le Covid-19 ?



> Comme tout mdicament, un vaccin peut provoquer des effets secondaires et/ou indsirables qui peuvent tre classs selon la frquence  laquelle ils surviennent. A ces effets lists dans la notice du vaccin, peuvent, de manire trs rare, s'ajouter, aprs la mise sur le march du vaccin, des effets indsirables inattendus. Dans le cas du vaccin contre le Covid-19, les groupes pharmaceutiques sont contraints d'aller vite. Le dlai allant de la priode de la conception  l'autorisation de mise sur le march est d'ordinaire de dix ans. Un dlai raccourci de 12  18 mois peut conduire  ne pas pouvoir tudier l'ensemble des effets indsirables  long terme.
> 
> *Dans ce contexte, les laboratoires font pression ces dernires semaines sur les gouvernements europens pour que soient partags les risques financiers en cas de plaintes ultrieures de patients pour effets secondaires.* La Fdration europenne des associations et industries pharmaceutiques avait dbut septembre confirm  l'Agence France Presse tre "en discussion avec les autorits europennes" pour dvelopper un systme de compensation en cas d'effets secondaires.





> il va vraiment falloir un gros gros gros paquet de doses ...


La France a dj command 200 millions de doses :
Vaccins contre le Covid-19 : pourquoi la France a command 200 millions de doses pour 67 millions d'habitants ?

En principe a devrait finir comme avec le vaccin H1N1 :
La France dtruit ses vaccins contre la grippe A



> En novembre, les dernires doses de vaccin contre le H1N1 seront incinres. Au final 19 millions de doses ont t dtruites, pour un cot total -d'achat et de destruction- d'environ 400 millions d'euros.


Il faut dire que le conseil "scientifique" est remplit de gens qui ont des conflits d'intrts avec des laboratoires. C'est facile de payer quelqu'un sans laisser de trace.
Officiellement ils n'ont pas touch grand chose :
Conflits d'intrts : le Conseil scientifique est-il li aux laboratoires pharmaceutiques, comme le sous-entend Didier Raoult ?



> Des liens d'intrt sont dclars,  des niveaux trs divers, entre 2012 et 2019, pour sept des quatorze membres prsents ou passs du Conseil scientifique, cr en mars afin d'clairer la politique de l'excutif face au Covid-19. Cependant, pour quatre d'entre eux, les montants n'excdent pas quelques centaines ou milliers d'euros cumuls en huit ans : 392 euros pour Franck Chauvin, prsident du Haut Conseil de la sant publique ; 890 euros pour Jean-Franois Delfraissy, prsident du Comit consultatif national d'thique et prsident du Conseil scientifique ; 1 703 euros pour Lila Bouadma (dont 1673 euros d'avantages), ranimatrice  l'hpital Bichat  Paris ; et 3 207 euros pour Pierre-Louis Druais, mdecin gnraliste en banlieue parisienne et membre de la Haute Autorit de sant.





> une cuillre de moutarde


a n'aura peut-tre pas d'effet positif, mais au moins a ne peut pas te tuer, contrairement  un vaccin.
Dans l'histoire du monde, il est arriv que des vaccins aggravent la situation.
Plein de vaccins sont dvelopps  l'arrache, le virus mute tellement vite que l'immunit ne tiendra probablement pas trs longtemps, l il y a plus de risques que de bnfice. Si la maladie avait un taux de mortalit lev, a aurait du sens de prendre le risque de se faire vacciner. Mais le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas trs violent, la plupart des malades ne ralisent mme pas qu'ils le sont, ils gurissent spontanment assez vite.




> Pour moi en dessous de 50 ans, on pourrait largement tre sr une stratgie d immunit collective avec masque et gel dans les lieux publics et rien entre nous.


Si on tend vers l'immunit collective pourquoi porter un masque ?
Pendant les pidmies de grippe est-ce que tout le monde porte un masque ?
Pendant les pidmies de gastro entrite est-ce que tout le monde utilise plus de solution hydroalcoolique ? (bon l peut-tre qu'on devrait)

Il faut aussi penser aux jeunes qui sont *obse, diabtique, hyper tendu* avec un systme immunitaire de merde. (c'est pas si rare que a aujourd'hui)




> Et alors quel est le problme ? Qu'il faille se faire vacciner tous les ans, ou qu'il soit diffrent tous les ans ?


Le problme c'est de se faire vacciner tous les ans. 
J'ai un systme immunitaire, je prfre attraper la grippe que de me faire vacciner. Chaque anne chacun est libre d'aller se faire vacciner contre la grippe ou pas.




> Combin  un gros rhume, une mauvaise grippe ou quelque chose qui rend momentanment plus vulnrable, une contamination en trs grand nombre serait peut-tre suffisante pour saturer les hpitaux avec des personnes  priori "sans risque" initial.


En rgle gnrale ce ne sont pas les personnes sans risque qui finissent  l'hpital pour une grosse grippe ou un gros rhume.
En parlant de rhume, il existe des tudes qui montrent qu'il y a une immunit croise entre le rhume et le SARS-CoV-2. Attraper un rhume peut rendre le systme immunitaire plus efficace pour lutter contre le SARS-CoV-2.




> C'est comme pour le sang contamin, l'amiante ou la vache folle


On verra dans 20 ans.
On ne sait jamais peut-tre que tous ces vaccins dvelopps  l'arrache sont excellents : trs efficace et peu dangereux.

----------


## virginieh

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas  c'est que pour les vaccins ARN message, nous n'avons aucun recul.


C'est exactement a, dj que Pfizzer tait trs discret sur les effets secondaires  cout terme, qui pourtant bien que nombreux pourraient tre considrs comme acceptables sur la balance risque/bnfice.
Etant dans une catgorie  risque de complications, j'accepterais de subir une semaine de fivre et de maux de tte, pour tre sure (ou presque) de ne pas avoir la covid.
Mais je suis mfiante parce qu'on ne connais rien des complications que a peut entrainer sur le moyen/long terme.
Pourtant il suffit de retourner voir le post sur les anti vaccins il y a un certain temps, je dfend les vaccins traditionnels, et je remet pas en cause le principe de la vaccination.
Au contraire la vaccination c'est de la mdecine prventive c'est  dire le meilleur type de mdecine.
Mais la prcipitation pour sortir ce vaccin qui utilise une mthode nouvelle m'inquite un peu. Du coup probablement que je me ferais vacciner quand ce sera possible, parce qu' risques, mais je ne pousserais probablement pas mes enfants  le faire, voire je leur recommanderais dattendre, plus d'information, ou un vaccin de type traditionnel, s'ils continuent d'en rechercher un ( cause de la concurrence c'est moins sur).

----------


## Invit

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas  c'est que pour les vaccins ARN messager, nous n'avons aucun recul.


Merci pour l'attention mais  je sais encore lire.

Et donc c'est encore pire ce que tu dis car la combinaison HCQ+AZM on savait que a augmente la dangerosit alors qu'on avait aucun signe crdible d'efficacit pour la covid et malgr a beaucoup en voulait.




> C'est comme pour le sang contamin, l'amiante ou la vache folle, auprs coup on a dplor la situation : "ah flte! comme c'est ballot"


Pardon mais ce raisonnement c'est de la merde. Par dfinition, on ne connait pas tous les dtails et consquences d'une nouveaut. Avec cette logique, il aurait fallu interdire ds leur apparition les ordinateurs, la mdecine, l'hygine, la cuisson des aliments...

----------


## Paraffine

> Pour gurir, tu as besoin d'un protocole de soin


Il se trouve que le protocole de soin transmis pour la "1re vague" et prconisant l'intubation a fait des ravages. Heureusement, les mdecins de terrain ont rectifi le tir en privilgiant l'oxygne sous pression. C'est bien beau les protocoles, mais comme ils peuvent tre conus par des mdecins de bureau, et que les seuls organismes qui ont les moyens de financer des tudes doivent d'abord s'assurer - et c'est bien lgitime - de leur propre survie plutt que de l'intrt gnral, je ne vois pas au nom de quel principe scientifique il faudrait prendre pour argent comptant le premier protocole qu'un comit Thodule va pondre.
Pour le prochain virus transmis par l'air, devra t-on attendre un protocole nous expliquant comment respirer ? Oups, c'est dj le cas...

De plus la mdecine n'est *pas* une science.
C'est un *art*.
Qui s'applique au *vivant*.

D'ailleurs toutes les tudes mdicales sont bien obliges, depuis des dizaines d'annes et systmatiquement, de prendre en compte l'effet placebo, sur lequel on ne sait pas grand chose, sauf qu'il a un impact considrable sur le pronostic et qu'il est li  la confiance. Le vivant peut tre tudi scientifiquement,  condition de ne pas confondre science et *dterminisme*. 

Aux tats-Unis en 1943 est paru un ouvrage  propos de l'effet destructeur sur les humains de consignes contradictoires associes  un manque de sens (Comportement individuel et comportement de masse dans les situations extrmes).
La similitude avec des personnes empches de se faire soigner avec un mdicament autoris sur prescription de mdecins comptents en qui ils ont confiance, par une autorit qui "en mme temps"  insiste sur le caractre grave de la maladie ne me parat pas du tout fortuite, et pour tout dire je la trouve rvoltante.

Au nom de quel principe *scientifique* les mdecins spcialistes des tudes, dont certains n'ont pas rencontr un patient depuis des annes, devraient-ils avoir prsance sur les mdecins de terrain, qui,  ce que je crois savoir, ont galement quelque formation scientifique, mystre et boule de gomme. C'est bien connu, tudier des chiffres depuis un bureau est plus efficace que de se confronter  la ralit. C'est pas biais les chiffres, c'est pas rducteur, c'est scien-ti-fi-que. Et comme c'est le mdecin de bureau qui prvoit les paramtres de saisie des donnes chiffres, on est certain qu'il ne peut jamais oublier de prendre en compte un critre statistiquement pertinent.
D'ailleurs, Larrey a fait faire un bond de gant  la mdecine militaire depuis un bureau. Ah non ?

Pour rejoindre le dbat sur le vaccin, tant donn ce que l'on sait des effets "placebo" et "nocebo", la dcision qui me semble la plus efficace est de laisser la relation mdecin-patient jouer son rle pour que le choix du patient aille dans le bon sens thrapeutique. En mdecine comme en psychologie sociale (thorie de l'engagement), la contrainte a des effets destructeurs. Ayez des convictions, parfait. Obligez les autres  se comporter selon vos propres convictions, si solides en soient les bases scientifiques, vous aurez du sang sur les mains.

----------


## foetus

> Et donc c'est encore pire ce que tu dis car la combinaison HCQ+AZM on savait que a augmente la dangerosit alors qu'on avait aucun signe crdible d'efficacit pour la covid et malgr a beaucoup en voulait.


Que dire  ::aie::  Je ne sais pas que t'a fait le Dr Raoult mais tu es traumatis mon pauvre :  chaque message c'est le mme sujet  ::calim2:: 

Et personne ne pourra dire que serait la situation avec la HCQ+AZM actuellement. Mais en tout cas, son interdiction SAUF POUR LES HPITAUX  (<-  chaque fois tu corriges) a fait que les praticiens ont pris peur et ce sont les patients qui en ptissent.

Et la situation en Afrique chaleur + population jeune + HCQ, tu en penses quoi  ::koi::  ?





> Avec cette logique, il aurait fallu interdire ds leur apparition les ordinateurs, la mdecine, l'hygine, la cuisson des aliments...


Les ordinateurs tu ne les injectes pas dans le corps.
Les casseroles tu ne les injectes pas dans le corps.
l'hygine peut-tre que tu kiffes les lavements.

----------


## fredoche

> Merci pour l'attention mais  je sais encore lire.
> 
> Et donc c'est encore pire ce que tu dis car la combinaison HCQ+AZM on savait que a augmente la dangerosit alors qu'on avait aucun signe crdible d'efficacit pour la covid et malgr a beaucoup en voulait.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon mais ce raisonnement c'est de la merde. Par dfinition, on ne connait pas tous les dtails et consquences d'une nouveaut. Avec cette logique, il aurait fallu interdire ds leur apparition les ordinateurs, la mdecine, l'hygine, la cuisson des aliments...


T'en as pas marre de prendre les gens pour des cons alors que c'est toi qui est profondment stupide ?
Comment tu peux prendre des exemples aussi dbiles et sans aucun rapport avec le sujet pour justifier ton propos ?
Tu veux te faire vacciner, tant mieux, vas-y. Mais ne prends pas les gens qui le refusent pour des cons pour autant.

Sauf que quand je t'ai pos la question  toi, tu n'y rponds pas videmment. Tu vas te faire vacciner Simon ? Ou tu attends que la tronche en biais te dise de le faire ?

Tu te rends compte comment tu mprises les gens qui ne pensent pas comme toi ?
Jusqu' reprendre des tudes qui n'ont strictement aucun sens scientifique comme cette histoire de "intuitif" contre "rflexif" pour adhrer au tratitement propos par Raoult. Franchement faire une tude comme a ? Et d'autres, des gens comme toi qui en viennent  la citer ? Et tu te rclames de la science, de la raison ? Mais c'est le monde  l'envers



> D'ailleurs c'est marrant : ceux qui refusent le vaccin "parce qu'on ne sait pas" taient souvent ceux qui voulaient de la chloroquine au dbut de la crise "parce qu'on a rien d'autre"...


Le "sont souvent" c'est bas sur une tude statistique ou scientifique, ou juste sur cette intuition, *ton intuition* pour le coup, que tu qualifies tre de la merde par ailleurs ?

La dangerosit dmontre par le lancet gate ? 10% de morts c'est a ? Tu te fous de qui  la fin ?

C'est qui les vrais charlatans  part les ztticiens ? C'est qui les dbiles profonds sinon des gens comme toi qui sont incapables d'exprimer des doutes sur ces manipulateurs-youtubeurs ?

Tu fais quoi de trucs comme a ?
https://hcqmeta.com/

Ils en font quoi tes idoles ? Ils en disent quoi ?

Tu te rends compte que c'est plusieurs dizaines de mdecins  l'IHM, plusieurs professeurs de mdecine et de biologie, qu'ils publient tous chaque semaine, qu'ils travaillent et qu'ils cherchent, qu'ils font des sujets pertinents et pas de la branlette anti-raoult pour faire de l'audience.

Tu sais le problme des gens stupides, c'est qu'ils le sont tellement qu'ils sont incapables de s'en rendre compte. Au contraire, ils se pensent intelligents, et ils pensent que ce sont les autres qui sont stupides. Ils projettent leur stupidit sur les autres.
J'ai 2 admins/DBA comme a en ce moment, c'est grave, faut le voir pour le croire...

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne suis pas un spcialiste, mais il est possible que tes propos soient hors chartre :
[Modration] Rgles spcifiques du Forum Actualits et de ses sous-Forums
Quand quelqu'un s'nerve a le discrdite, d'aprs les rgles des dbats, celui qui s'nerve perd l'argument, c'est liminatoire comme le point Godwin.

Il ne faut jamais accorder d'importance  l'opinion des autres, il faut la tolrer, personne ne convaincra personne de toute faon.
Il faut juste laisser le temps dvoiler la vrit.
Parfois il faut des dcennies avant qu'on se rende compte qu'un mdicament tait toxique.

Il y a plein de scandales sanitaires, mais a met du temps  arriver. (il y a des ministres lis  des industries, donc elles sont bien protges)
Liste de scandales sanitaires - Crises de sant publique



> 2005-2010 : affaire des implants mammaires PIP ;2008-2015 : affaire des grossesses sous Dpakine ;2010 : affaire du Mediator ;2019 : crise de la surprescription d'opiacs  fort risque daccoutumance (comme l'oxycodone ; procs en Oklahoma en 2019 contre Johnson & Johnson)

----------


## fredoche

H bien que l'on vire mon post, peu m'importe.
Et que l'on me vire par la mme occasion, peu m'importe
Je ne suis pas nerv, je suis estomaqu.

C'est par de subtiles insinuations et travers de langages prendre les gens pour des courges. Bah peut-tre que les courges ne sont pas celles que l'on pense.

----------


## Invit

> T'en as pas marre de prendre les gens pour des cons alors que c'est toi qui est profondment stupide ?
> ...


Contrairement  toi, je n'insulte pas les gens. Je discute juste des diffrents points de raisonnement. Mes avis et croyances personnelles ne sont pas non plus le sujet. Par contre quand on balance des fakes ou du bullshit que plein d'tudes contredisent, l a me gne. Pour le reste de ton commentaire, a a dj t largement abord dans cette discussion et je ne vais pas perdre mon temps  rpter ce qui a t dit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Contrairement  toi, je n'insulte pas les gens. Je discute juste des diffrents points de raisonnement. Mes avis et croyances personnelles ne sont pas non plus le sujet. Par contre quand on balance des fakes ou du bullshit que plein d'tudes contredisent, l a me gne. Pour le reste de ton commentaire, a a dj t largement abord dans cette discussion et je ne vais pas perdre mon temps  rpter ce qui a t dit.


Tu n'insultes pas les gens de manire directe, en effet. Mais, tu laisses parfaitement sous-entendre que toute personne contestant ce que tu considres comme une vrit absolue est un imbcile. 
C'est plus subtil, dirons certains. Moi, j'emploierai plutt le terme : sournois.

----------


## Invit

> Mais, tu laisses parfaitement sous-entendre que toute personne contestant ce que tu considres comme une vrit absolue est un imbcile.


Ah ? Dsol, si c'est l'impression que je donne mais ce n'est pas mon intention. La seule chose qui m'intresse ici, c'est de savoir ce qui fonctionne rellement et qui nous sortira de cette salet d'pidmie. Mais quand on continue  me sortir le fameux protocole miracle malgr toutes les tudes qui l'invalident, je perds vite patience, effectivement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais quand on continue  me sortir le fameux protocole miracle malgr toutes les tudes qui l'invalident


Faites un effort pour tolrer les gens qui pensent que l'hydroxychroloquine peut aider en prvention ou au tout dbut de la maladie. (Je ne vois pas ce que a change pour vous, les types ne sont pas au pouvoir, ils n'influencent rien ni personne.)
Il y a des tudes qui disent que l'hydroxychloroquine n'a aucun effet contre le SARS-CoV-2 et il y a des tudes qui montrent que a aide  lutter contre le virus.

L il y a une tude de 2015 qui en vient  la conclusion que 60% des tudes sont fausses :
Selon une tude scientifique, les tudes scientifiques ne sont pas fiables



> Des protocoles identiques, des chantillons similaires, mais des rsultats diffrents. Une quipe de 270 chercheurs a tent de reproduire des tudes de psychologie. Dans  peine 40% des cas ils sont arrivs aux mmes rsultats que les recherches originales, selon les conclusions de ce projet, baptis Reproducibility Project, publies jeudi dans la revue Science.
> (...)
> Les chercheurs remettent en cause depuis quelques annes cette course effrne  la publication et  limpact factor, indice qui mesure la popularit dun article par le nombre de ses citations par dautres chercheurs, expliquait Slate il y a quelques mois.


C'est en psychologie mais c'est la mme chose dans les autres domaines.
Les mdias mainstream taient tous  fond anti hydroxychloroquine, ds qu'une tude contre l'hydroxychloroquine tait publie, ils faisaient tous un article dessus et plus tard l'tude tait reconnue comme tant fausse.

En France on a test le remdesivir alors qu'on savait depuis le dbut que c'est trs toxique, a a pris du temps avant d'arrter tous les essais qui utilisait ce produit.
L'entreprise Gilead aurait-elle dissimul la vraie toxicit du Veklury (remdesivir) ?



> L'efficacit du Veklury contre la Covid-19 n'a pas t dmontre et la seule tude  lui prter *une  modeste  efficacit conclut, de manire hasardeuse, que son usage permettrait une sortie d'hospitalisation plus rapide de quelques jours, critre dvaluation qui ne figurait dailleurs pas dans la version initiale du protocole*.  Nous vous invitons  vous reporter  notre analyse de cette tude pour apprcier par vous-mme la faiblesse des conclusions.
> 
> Il est d'usage d'utiliser les antiviraux  un stade prcoce des infections virales, au moment o ils ont le plus de chances d'tre efficaces. En effet, *nombre de mdecins estiment qu'aux stades trs avancs de la maladie, ce n'est plus le virus qui affecte l'organisme mais la raction immunitaire, et donc un antiviral pur comme le Veklury ne se justifie alors pas.*  Le positionnement du Veklury au stade avanc de la maladie pose question.
> (...)
> *Pis, dans chacune de ces pandmies, des conclusions htives ont t systmatiquement publies sur son efficacit et prsentes au grand public alors que reposant sur des tudes plus que douteuses, si ce n'est hasardeuses.*  Pour Ebola, on a par exemple conclu  son efficacit aprs l'avoir test sur deux patients qui se sont remis de l'infection, sans jamais avoir dmontr que cela tait d  l'administration de remdesivir.  Malheureusement pour les Franais, malgr son chec flagrant durant lpidmie dEbola, la supercherie scientifique de Gilead semble survivre  l'preuve du temps.  Rappelons que le brevet expire en octobre 2035, et que cette molcule est maintenant recommande par l'Agence Europenne du Mdicament (EMA) pour usage thrapeutique contre la Covid-19.
> (...)
> Pire, nous avons des arguments pour penser que le remdesivir est en fait une molcule trs toxique et que les rsultats obtenus in vitro s'expliquent avant tout par la cytotoxicit des molcules GS-5734 et de son mtabolite GS-441524.  Nous pensons en outre que* l'usage tardif de cette molcule permet de dissimuler sa toxicit puisque les organes affects par la Covid-19 et le remdesivir sont les mmes.*  Nos propos s'appuient sur des donnes tangibles issues d'organismes officiels et de publications scientifiques valides par des comits de lecture.


Il y des dizaines de millions de gens qui prennent de l'hydroxychloroquine quotidiennement et ils n'ont aucun problme.
a n'aurait pas t dangereux de tester ce mdicament en prvention. (avant d'tre infect)
Malheureusement le conseil scientifique tenait vraiment  empcher les tudes de ce type




> cette salet d'pidmie.


J'espre que le jour o il n'y aura plus de masque ni de restriction est proche.
Si a se trouve les restrictions font plus de mal que le SARS-CoV-2... On en saura plus quand on aura le recul.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah ? Dsol, si c'est l'impression que je donne mais ce n'est pas mon intention. La seule chose qui m'intresse ici, c'est de savoir ce qui fonctionne rellement et qui nous sortira de cette salet d'pidmie. Mais quand on continue  me sortir le fameux protocole miracle malgr toutes les tudes qui l'invalident, je perds vite patience, effectivement.


Apparemment, ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que les "tudes" qui invalident ce "fameux protocole" ne sont pas plus valables que le protocole en question. Et que, finalement, tout cela n'est que l'opposition entre la thorie et la pratique. D'un cot, on a un mdecin au pied du mur, qui doit traiter des patients dans l'urgence contre une maladie pour laquelle il n'a aucun traitement, et qui essaie un truc qui donne des rsultats, et qui partage son exprience avec ses collgues parce que l'pidmie est proccupante, et de l'autre, des statisticiens qui vont tudier la forme et non pas le fond, pour invalider ce qui est vident. Aprs, tu m'tonnes que le Professeur en question se soit mis en colre. Lui, il fait a pour sauver des vies et les autres, pour justifier leurs positions ! 

Dsol, mais ma sympathie va directement  celui qui tente de sauver des vies. Quant  savoir si ses rsultats sont valables ou pas, il y a autant d'tudes pour que contre. Donc, je ne me prononcerai pas, je n'ai pas les connaissances suffisantes.

----------


## halaster08

> D'un cot, on a un mdecin au pied du mur, qui doit traiter des patients dans l'urgence contre une maladie pour laquelle il n'a aucun traitement, et qui essaie un truc qui donne des rsultats, et qui partage son exprience avec ses collgues


Je te rejoins sur tout le reste de ton intervention mais pas sur ce point, Raoult n'as pas juste partager son exprience, il a enchain les plateaux tl/radio se faisant passer pour un messie qui dtenait la vrit envers et contre tous, moi a me drange un peu quand mme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je te rejoins sur tout le reste de ton intervention mais pas sur ce point, Raoult n'as pas juste partager son exprience, il a enchain les plateaux tl/radio se faisant passer pour un messie qui dtenait la vrit envers et contre tous, moi a me drange un peu quand mme.


a, c'est dans une deuxime phase, quand des pquins derrire des commissions ont commenc  lui dire qu'il n'avait pas respect les protocoles tablis, alors mme qu'ont tait en tat d'urgence sanitaire. L, il a commenc  pter les plombs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il a enchain les plateaux tl/radio


En fait les mdecins de l'IHU faisaient des vidos qu'ils diffusaient sur YouTube, ces vidos ont eu du succs et ensuite des mdias mainstream ont invit le professeur pour le discrditer.
IHU Mditerrane-Infection
Les mdias mainstreams taient trs hostile, mais le professeur ne se laissait pas faire.

----------


## Invit

> Apparemment, ce que tu ne comprends pas,


Ok donc l pour le coup c'est toi qui sous-entend que je suis un imbcile




> c'est que les "tudes" qui invalident ce "fameux protocole" ne sont pas plus valables que le protocole en question. Et que, finalement, tout cela n'est que l'opposition entre la thorie et la pratique. D'un cot, on a un mdecin au pied du mur, qui doit traiter des patients dans l'urgence contre une maladie pour laquelle il n'a aucun traitement, et qui essaie un truc qui donne des rsultats, et qui partage son exprience avec ses collgues parce que l'pidmie est proccupante, et de l'autre, des statisticiens qui vont tudier la forme et non pas le fond, pour invalider ce qui est vident. Aprs, tu m'tonnes que le Professeur en question se soit mis en colre. Lui, il fait a pour sauver des vies et les autres, pour justifier leurs positions !


Dsol mais oui, il y a des tudes plus valables que d'autres. Et non il ne s'agit pas ici d'une opposition entre des "thories de bureau" et la "ralit du terrain". Il n'y a pas "qu'un mdecin au pied du mur" qui a essay de sauver des vies pendant que les autres "tudient la forme". C'est insultant de dire a. Beaucoup de mdecins et de chercheurs ont aussi travaill sur sujet,  plein de niveaux diffrents et beaucoup l'ont prvenu que sa dmarche tait dangereuse. Rsultat des courses : son "protocole" est nfaste et il va devoir s'expliquer devant l'ordre des mdecins. Et pendant ce temps, il donne son avis sur tout et n'importe quoi (tout en prtendant ne pas le faire), vend son livre, fait des interviews  la tv, alimente sa chaine youtube avec l'aide de son charg de communication, etc. C'est vraiment a le "mdecin au pied du mur sauve des vies pendant que les autres essaient juste de justifier leurs positions" ? Il n'a mme pas de service de ranimation dans son institut...

Et d'ailleurs, le "terrain", c'est ce qui nous a fait croire que la saigne tait une bonne mdecine et que la terre tait plate. Ce qui nous a fait prendre du recul, c'est justement la science.




> Dsol, mais ma sympathie va directement  celui qui tente de sauver des vies. Quant  savoir si ses rsultats sont valables ou pas, il y a autant d'tudes pour que contre. Donc, je ne me prononcerai pas, je n'ai pas les connaissances suffisantes.


Tu devrais peut-tre te renseigner sur le "Professeur en question". Tu risques de te rendre compte que ce n'est pas du tout un sympathique mdecin-chercheur dsintress qui tente de sauver des vies mais plutt un mgalo prt  tout pour soigner son image et sa carrire. Il n'est pas du tout un anti-systme dsintress : son institut a t construit grce  des dizaines de millions d'euros d'argent public (au dtriment d'autres chercheurs donc) et certainement grce  ses appuis politiques, et tout a pour perdre ses labels inserm et cnrs tellement ses recherches sont de mauvaise qualit voire inutiles. Il a mme t interdit de publication dans une revue et mme le fameux experscale doute de son expertise relle et dnonce le problme de l'optimisation de publication. C'est sympathique a ? Et pendant ce temps l il mprise publiquement tous les autres chercheurs qui eux essaient de faire avancer les choses... Donc dsol si je passe encore pour le connard de service mais ce qui m'intresse c'est la ralit et pas la messe obscurantiste des moutons rveills qui viennent juste aduler leur gourou.

----------


## Danfre

> Apparemment, ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que les "tudes" qui invalident ce "fameux protocole" ne sont pas plus valables que le protocole en question. Et que, finalement, tout cela n'est que l'opposition entre la thorie et la pratique. D'un cot, on a un mdecin au pied du mur, qui doit traiter des patients dans l'urgence contre une maladie pour laquelle il n'a aucun traitement, et qui essaie un truc qui donne des rsultats, et qui partage son exprience avec ses collgues parce que l'pidmie est proccupante, et de l'autre, des statisticiens qui vont tudier la forme et non pas le fond, pour invalider ce qui est vident. Aprs, tu m'tonnes que le Professeur en question se soit mis en colre. Lui, il fait a pour sauver des vies et les autres, pour justifier leurs positions ! 
> 
> Dsol, mais ma sympathie va directement  celui qui tente de sauver des vies. Quant  savoir si ses rsultats sont valables ou pas, il y a autant d'tudes pour que contre. Donc, je ne me prononcerai pas, je n'ai pas les connaissances suffisantes.


Quelles tudes ? Si c'est celle du Lancet a fait un moment qu'elle a t invalide. Celles dont on entend parler n'ont toujours pas montr une quelconque efficacit de l'HCQ (ni du Remdesivir d'ailleurs).

Mais aprs tout chacun est encore libre d'accorder du crdit  celui qu'il prfre. Comme je choisis moi, de ne pas croire quelqu'un qui a t contredit par les faits plusieurs fois depuis le dbut, qui critique le big data et qui dit sans rire qu'un chantillon est d'autant plus significatif qu'il est petit, et qui n'a toujours pas donn d'lments probants pour valider son protocole.

Cela n'a rien avoir avec l'affect que je peux, ou que je peux ne pas avoir pour cette personne.

----------


## CinePhil

> L il y a une tude de 2015 qui en vient  la conclusion que 60% des tudes sont fausses :
> Selon une tude scientifique, les tudes scientifiques ne sont pas fiables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Des protocoles identiques, des chantillons similaires, mais des rsultats diffrents. Une quipe de 270 chercheurs a tent de reproduire des tudes de psychologie.


La psychologie est typiquement le style de science non reproductible car nous sommes tous diffrents. Nous sommes mme diffrents de nous-mmes selon le moment de l'exprience  cause de notre vcu rcent ou ancien, de l'environnement o nous nous trouvons, de notre forme, de notre condition sociale du moment...

Dans une certaine mesure, c'est similaire en mdecine... comme pour toutes les sciences humaines. C'est aussi ce qu'aborde Paraffine dans son message #784 en disant que la mdecine n'est pas une science mais un art parce qu'elle s'applique au vivant. Il me semble d'ailleurs que c'est ce que j'avais dj expliqu il y a quelques pages dans un de mes prcdents messages et on m'avait rit au nez.




> En effet, nombre de mdecins estiment qu'aux stades trs avancs de la maladie, ce n'est plus le virus qui affecte l'organisme mais la raction immunitaire


C'est ce que j'avais entendu ou lu au printemps 2020 (impossible de retrouver la rfrence)  propos de Covid-19 : le virus entrane une sur-raction du systme immunitaire qui finit par faire plus de dgts que de bien.

C'est pour a que l'HCQ ne sert PLUS  rien AU STADE AVANC DE LA MALADIE mais semble avoir statistiquement des effets positifs au dbut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le virus entrane une sur-raction du systme immunitaire qui finit par faire plus de dgts que de bien.


Quand la maladie a atteint un stade grave le virus n'est plus prsent dans l'organisme (c'est pour cela que l'hydroxychloroquine ne sert plus  rien).

----------


## CinePhil

Un article intressant qui souligne que l'ge et la comorbidit sont les facteurs essentiels de la gravit de la maladie et qui voque aussi le cot conomique et social de l'pidmie en France.
https://www.contrepoints.org/2020/12...e-statisticien

----------


## Paraffine

Merci CinePhil de remonter le niveau du dbat. Trs intressant, ce site ! Contenir le coronavirus, oui, mais lutter contre l'*infantilisation* de la population AUSSI, et pas moins.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ok donc l pour le coup c'est toi qui sous-entend que je suis un imbcile


Je ne rpondrais que l-dessus : Penser que l'on te considre comme un imbcile parce qu'on pense que tu n'as pas compris un truc, c'est tre imbu de sa personne.
Personnellement, il m'arrive plein de fois de ne pas comprendre un truc, qui parait simple pour celui qui sait. Il faut juste reconnaitre ne pas avoir compris et demander une explication supplmentaire. 
Pour cela, il ne faut pas croire avoir la science infuse (comme disait ma grand-mre), il faut tre humble et admettre que l'on ne peut pas tout savoir, ni tout comprendre  la premire lecture.

Je te laisse donc, toi et ton nombril,  regarder d'en haut les pvres ignorants que nous sommes.

----------


## Invit

> Quand la maladie a atteint un stade grave le virus n'est plus prsent dans l'organisme (c'est pour cela que l'hydroxychloroquine ne sert plus  rien).


"... ceux qui sont en ranimation ...  ce stade l il faut mettre des traitements contre l'immunit ... mais c'est l que l'HCQ revient aussi... c'est pour a que l'HCQ a un rle au dbut et  la fin"




edit :  49:08

----------


## Invit

> Je ne rpondrais que l-dessus : Penser que l'on te considre comme un imbcile parce qu'on pense que tu n'as pas compris un truc, c'est tre imbu de sa personne.
> Personnellement, il m'arrive plein de fois de ne pas comprendre un truc, qui parait simple pour celui qui sait. Il faut juste reconnaitre ne pas avoir compris et demander une explication supplmentaire. 
> Pour cela, il ne faut pas croire avoir la science infuse (comme disait ma grand-mre), il faut tre humble et admettre que l'on ne peut pas tout savoir, ni tout comprendre  la premire lecture.
> 
> Je te laisse donc, toi et ton nombril,  regarder d'en haut les pvres ignorants que nous sommes.


Je me fais traiter d'imbcile, de sournois, de ne pas comprendre la diffrence entre "thorie" et "pratique", et maintenant je suis imbu de ma personne... Si c'est la seule chose que tu as  rpondre  mon message, ce n'tait pas la peine.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Que dire  Je ne sais pas que t'a fait le Dr Raoult mais tu es traumatis mon pauvre :  chaque message c'est le mme sujet.


_"Les gens mdiocres excellent dans l'art de relever les fautes des hommes d'esprit."_ -- Gabriel Snac de Meilhan
Victor Hugo l'explique encore mieux _La chute des grands hommes rend les mdiocres et les petits importants. Quand le soleil dcline  l'horizon, le moindre caillou fait une grande ombre et se croit quelque chose._

Nous avons affaire  une n-ime cabale de petites gens n'ayant rien fait de remarquable de leur vie, mais qui se prtendent incarner la science tout en soutenant que Galile  dmontr la rotondit de la terre.

----------


## Paraffine

> (...)C'est ce que j'avais entendu ou lu au printemps 2020 (impossible de retrouver la rfrence)  propos de Covid-19 : le virus entrane une sur-raction du systme immunitaire qui finit par faire plus de dgts que de bien.(...)


C'est le fameux choc cytokinique (_cytokine storm_) ou syndrome de libration des cytokines, un emballement du systme immunitaire qui tait aussi  luvre lors des pidmies de "grippe" espagnole, de Hong Kong... Sauf que la grippe espagnole a tu beaucoup plus d'hommes relativement jeunes et en bonne sant, du fait mme de la vigueur de leur raction immunitaire. Effectivement, un lecteur du Quotidien du mdecin a comment 


> peut tre que l'efficacit (prsume) de l'hydroxychloroquine rside prcisment dans ses effets immunomodulateurs ?


Le problme des orages cytokiniques, c'est que les mcanismes inflammatoires mettent en jeu un grand nombre de transmetteurs, donc il est difficile de savoir sur quelle "boucle" on peut agir efficacement. L'interleukine 6 tant rpute jouer un rle cl, il y a eu un essai chinois sur un inhibiteur des rcepteurs de l'interleukine 6 (tocilizumab), mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait eu une suite ?

Par ailleurs, les enfants et les personnes ges, du fait d'un systme immunitaire moins "performant" sont supposs tre gnralement pargns par le phnomne. Or, comme tu l'as soulign, la mortalit par covid-19 est trs corrle  l'ge.

Ce que je reproche  nos dirigeants, c'est d'avoir priv d'espoir des malades qui _croyaient_ en un traitement efficace. Or, l'effet placebo, ce n'est pas seulement l'"impression" d'aller mieux. Avec de l'eau colore et une attitude bienveillante, vous pouvez dj amliorer l'tat *clinique* d'une partie des patients de faon mesurable. 
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les mdicaments amricains ont de plus en plus de mal  prouver leur efficacit dans les tudes randomises. 
C'est pour cela que l'utilisation d'une thrapie, mme "controverse", peut avoir un _effet clinique mesurable_.
Ne serait-ce que parce que "l'impression" pour le malade d'avoir un contrle quelconque a, elle aussi un effet _clinique_ ; j'en veux pour preuve la gnralisation des pompes  morphine, o le malade qui *contrle* la dlivrance de l'anti-douleur en consomme sensiblement moins que celui qui doit en demander  une infirmire.

C'est  ce titre aussi qu'on peut aggraver lourdement l'tat clinique de ceux  qui on refuse des soins. 
Et traiter les mdecins gnralistes comme une bande d'incomptents incapables d'apprcier l'opportunit ou linnocuit d'un traitement pour un patient prcis, au lieu de leur donner toute leur place et de les associer  la bataille, ne risque pas d'amliorer l'efficacit du dispositif. 
Srieusement, qui veut tre soign par un algorithme plutt que par un humain form  la mdecine, expriment, attentif ? Que les volontaires lvent la main.

Je suis sre que nous sommes plusieurs  avoir vcu l'exprience de missions o on nous a pris pour des excutants tout juste bons  suivre des, euh, disons "protocoles", sans pouvoir exprimer toutes les rserves issues de nos expriences ou d'une confrontation avec les vritables donnes de l'entreprise. Faut-il s'tonner dans ces conditions lorsque l'implication des quipes et le succs du projet ne sont pas au rendez-vous...

On dirait que toutes les dcisions sont prises sans tenir compte le moins du monde du facteur humain. Les sciences humaines ne sont pas faites pour les chiens !

----------


## pmithrandir

Paraffine, Je comprend ton analyse sue l effet placebo.

Mais il s accompagn ici d un travers que l.on a pu observ dans de  nombreux pays ( Madagascar,  perou, Bolivie, USA...)
Des que tu annonces qu un mdicament existe, les gens relchent leur vigilance... puisque le mdicament les sauvera... ou mme s oppose violement  des restrictions.

Du coup, si  l chelle du mdecin cette solution peut fonctionner... a l chelle du pays elle me parait inefficace.

----------


## Paraffine

> (...) un travers que l'on a pu observ*er* dans de  nombreux pays ( Madagascar,  Prou, Bolivie, USA...)
> Ds que tu annonces qu'un mdicament existe, les gens relchent leur vigilance...


Je ne connais pas ces informations. 
Cela me parat surprenant pour des pays avec un accs aux soins difficile.
Je vois plutt cela comme l'acceptation de prendre le risque en retrouvant des choses qui sont le sel de la vie.

Et ne sort pas des ides comme a, s'il te plat, on est dj bien assez soumis; je vois bien un docteur Folamour dcrter qu'il faut cacher les avances thrapeutiques, voire stopper les essais.  ::roll:: 
Pour que les gens restent gentiment chez eux, histoire de les protger du *prochain* virus.  :;): 

Quant au dbat sur l'hydroxychloroquine, je pense que les "autorits" en place ont eu bien trop peur qu'une affaire faon "sang contamin" leur tombe sur le rble. Donc il fallait se couvrir, un point c'est tout. C'est comme le Mediator ; il n'a jamais t indiqu pour des rgimes. Mais parce qu'il a exist des abus, aujourd'hui des patients n'ont plus de solution thrapeutique. On a estim que l'ensemble des mdecins n'tait plus fiable,  cause de quelques brebis galeuses. 
Oubli "abusus non tollit usus".

----------


## foetus

> Quant au dbat sur l'hydroxychloroquine, je pense que les "autorits" en place ont eu bien trop peur qu'une affaire faon "sang contamin" leur tombe sur le rble.


Il y a 2 trucs bizarres dans cette affaire  ::mrgreen:: 
Les plaintes pour interdire l'hydroxychloroquine ont t faites en novembre 2019 (pour cause de ccit). Lorsque les gouvernements taient au courant (mais ce sont des rumeurs) mais pas la population (avec l'appel du mdecin chinois du 30 dcembre 2019)Le concurrent de l'hydroxychloroquine est le remdesivir  400 uros la dose. Mais les mdecins connaissent son inefficacit. Et l'Europe en a achet pour 1 milliard (certains disent 3.5) quelques jours avant d'tre dconseill par l'OMS (septembre/ octobre 2020)

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est comme le Mediator ; il n'a jamais t indiqu pour des rgimes.


On ne peut pas comparer l'hydroxychloroquine avec le mediator...
Le mediator c'est un truc inutile et trs dangereux, l'hydroxychloroquine c'est quelque chose de trs efficace et de relativement sans danger. (c'est difficile de trouver un mdicament moins dangereux que a)
Avec le mediator la balance penche  fond du ct risque, avec l'hydroxychloroquine elle penche  fond du ct bnfice.

Il y a a des mdecins qui vont dire que pour prvenir le SARS-CoV-2 l'hydroxychloroquine ne sert  rien, mais mme ces mdecins vont reconnaitre que pour d'autres maladies l'hydroxychloroquine est trs efficace.

L'autre truc qui ne colle pas c'est que les gouvernements ont tous t d'accord pour autoriser des expriences avec le remdesivir, alors qu'on savait que ce produit tait toxiques pour les organes qui sont cibls par le SARS-CoV-2.
Ils ont fait pareil avec le Rivotril dans les EHPAD, le gouvernement voulait euthanasier des vieux, ce n'est pas possible autrement.
Si t'as dj des problmes pour respirer  cause du SARS-CoV-2, c'est vraiment pas une bonne ide de prendre du Rivotril.
Dans la liste des effets secondaires il y a crit a :
_Affections cardiaques : insuffisance cardiaque (dfaillance du cur), arrt cardiaque.
Affections respiratoires thoraciques et mdiastinales : dpression respiratoire (importantes difficults  respirer), arrt respiratoire._

===========
Edit :
Si seulement ils avaient commenc a il y a 10 mois :
Coup d'envoi du dpistage massif au Covid-19 en France



> Si les tests sont positifs, il sagira de mettre en place du contact tracing (prvenir les cas contacts) immdiat et garantir de bonnes conditions de mise  labri des patients positifs, a expliqu Veran.
> 
> Ces oprations sont autant un moyen de limiter la propagation du virus dans les collectivits concernes, quun levier dexprimentation de notre stratgie tester-alerter-protger dont vous voyez quelle volue, quelle continuera dvoluer  mesure que nous apprendrons comment faire face  cette pandmie, a-t-il expliqu.


C'est bien ils apprennent, la prochaine fois a se passera mieux.  :+1:

----------


## Paraffine

> On ne peut pas comparer l'hydroxychloroquine avec le mediator...
> Le mediator c'est un truc inutile et trs dangereux, l'hydroxychloroquine c'est quelque chose de trs efficace et de relativement sans danger. (c'est difficile de trouver un mdicament moins dangereux que a)
> Avec le mediator la balance penche  fond du ct risque, avec l'hydroxychloroquine elle penche  fond du ct bnfice.


Je n'ai pas du tre assez claire : *mme* le Mediator, qui est dangereux, a son utilit : depuis sa disparition, certains diabtiques n'ont plus de solution thrapeutique (dixit un mdecin de ma connaissance).
*A FORTIORI* ce n'tait pas absurde de tabler sur l'hydroxychloroquine, qui a fait preuve de son innocuit comme de son efficacit sur plusieurs affections respiratoires.

Apprcier le bilan bnfice/risque pour un patient donn, c'est le travail du mdecin.

Par ailleurs, l'hydroxychloroquine a aussi t conseille en prvention, et si les tudes sur l'aspect curatif ont l'air contradictoires - aprs, il faut voir les protocoles : un article de presse parle d'une tude aux rsultats dfavorables, o les doses taient... multiplies par 4???-, je n'ai vu *aucune* tude sur un ventuel effet prventif. Or, il me semble que certains pays l'ont tent ?

Aprs, s'il faut interdire tous les mdicament potentiellement dangereux, le paractamol a du souci  se faire !

----------


## Ryu2000

> depuis sa disparition, certains diabtiques n'ont plus de solution thrapeutique


Je n'ai pas russi  trouver d'infos l dessus.
J'ai pas trouv d'articles  propos de diabtiques qui veulent retrouver le Mediator.

Par contre je suis tomb l dessus :
Benfluorex



> Le benfluorex a t commercialis de 1976  2009 en France par le groupe Servier, notamment comme mdicament indiqu dans le traitement du diabte de type 2, dit  gras  (*car associ  une surcharge pondrale*).


Donc l on dirait que c'est la vieille technique qui consiste  donner des amphtamines  des gros pour qu'ils mangent moins.
Pour perdre du gras il existe une solution moins dangereuse qui consiste  *mieux manger et a pratiquer plus d'activits physique*.

Ou alors que l'industrie pharmaceutique y aillent carrment, qu'elle donne des meilleurs amphtamines et des strodes aux obses et l ils perdraient du gras.
Sinon il y a la technique du "a passe ou a casse", il y a un produit que les vtrinaires donnent aux chevaux qui s'appelle "Clenbutrol" avec a ils vont rapidement perdre du gras les obses, par contre il ne faut pas avoir de problme de cur.
Il y a aussi le DNP qui est encore plus n'importe quoi :
"DNP" : quel est ce produit amaigrissant, mortel et illgal, toujours commercialis en ligne ?



> Le DNP est une substance chimique *que l'on retrouve dans les explosifs, les engrais, les pesticides*... mais qui est aussi plbiscit pour ses soi-disant vertus amaigrissantes. Or, s'il est aval, il peut causer une mort horrible. Le point sur ce produit nocif.


Aux USA ont donne des amphtamines aux enfants (pour qu'ils soient meilleur  l'cole) :
Etats-Unis : Labus de stimulants intellectuels se gnralise



> En 2008, 2,5 millions denfants gs de 4  17 ans (prs dun enfant sur vingt) ont t mis sous Adderall (* base de sels damphtamines*), Ritalin (* base de mthylphnidate*), ou encore Dexedrine (* base de dexamphtamine*).


Je ne suis pas chimiste, donc a veut peut-tre rien dire, mais chimiquement l'Adderall ressemble beaucoup  de la Mthamphtamine :





> Aprs, s'il faut interdire tous les mdicament potentiellement dangereux, le paractamol a du souci  se faire !


L'intgralit des mdicaments est dangereux, souvent il masque un symptme en dgradant un organe.
Quand il y a plus de bnfice que de risque a va, mais avec le Mediator le bnfice est trs faible alors que le risque est lev.

----------


## CinePhil

C'est la dose qui fait le poison.

Mme l'eau  trop forte dose, c'est dangereux.  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme l'eau  trop forte dose, c'est dangereux.


En effet, la concentration en sel minraux devient trop faible et c'est dangereux, a s'appelle Hyperhydratation.
C'est pour a que les mangeurs professionnels se font vomir quand ils boivent 10L d'un coup pour agrandir leur estomac (a pourrait tre dangereux de garder toute cette eau dans l'organisme).

Mais il y a des mdicaments qui sont trs dangereux mme  petite dose. Et aprs l'organisme s'habitue, il faut augmenter les doses.

----------


## Invit

Le fameux scandale du MODH... http://curiologie.fr/2017/03/modh/

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Ce que je trouve dplorable , c'est les campagnes de tests actuellements .

1) sur le fond c'est louable
2) dans les faits les franais en ayant marre des restrictions de plus en plus liberticides ils se disent "pourquoi me faire tester et risquer de me trouver en quarantaine pour un dure indtermin ? " 

Au final peu de monde ira se faire tester .

Pour ma part j'ai pris une dcision radicale = m'inscrire sur une liste d'attente de personnes non prioritaires pour me faire vacciner , quand cela sera possible. Quitte  attendre 7/8 mois voir plus ...

----------


## Invit

Finalement la gestion exemplaire de l'Allemagne ressemble  celle de la France : https://www.leparisien.fr/societe/co...20-8413982.php

----------


## foetus

> Finalement la gestion exemplaire de l'Allemagne ressemble  celle de la France


Je te rappelle  ::whistle::  que nous sommes confin depuis  peu prs le 17 octobre 2020 et cela va durer au moins jusqu'au 10 - 15 - 20 janvier 2021 et le jour de l'an sacrifi.
Mme si le confinement est mauvais, force est de constater que niveau pidmie la France a de trs bons chiffres ... ce qui n'est pas tonnant avec 2 - 3 mois de confinement. (<- si je ne dis pas de btises  ::oops:: )

Donc bon, c'est sr l'Allemangne sert la vis, mais c'est en incluant les vacances de Nol et de fin d'anne, lors d'1 priode assez creuse niveau emploi (sauf commerce)

De toute manire, le test sera les mois de janvier et fvrier, traditionnellement les mois du pic de grippe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "pourquoi me faire tester et risquer de me trouver en quarantaine pour un dure indtermin ? "


a c'est une trs mauvaise faon de penser. C'est le truc le plus goste que j'ai entendu de toute ma vie. Les personnes contagieuses doivent rester enfermes chez elle. 
Il vaut mieux se dire "c'est grce aux tests massifs que Singapour a trs bien su grer la pandmie (si on ne regarde pas les travailleurs trangers sous-pays)". 
C'est  cause des asymptomatiques qu'on nous a supprim nos liberts. (ceux qui ont des symptmes se promnent moins)

Bon l c'est trop tard, mais si vous on avait ferm toutes les frontires en janvier et qu'on avait test tout le monde, on aurait maitris le virus assez vite.
L le virus va probablement disparaitre naturellement comme le fond les autres virus de cette famille. Les gouvernements vont tre en tat d'alerte maximale parce que les gens qui ont la grippe vont tre considrs comme tant contamin par le SARS-CoV-2, parce qu'il y a trop de cycles d'amplification donc les tests RT-PCR donnent beaucoup de faux positif. (les biologistes peuvent faire 45 cycles si ils veulent)

Les gens qui pensent qu'en se prcipitant sur le vaccin ils vont retrouver une vie normale risquent d'tre du. Enfin on verra, peut-tre qu'il y aura des nouvelles lois qui donneront plus de droits  ceux qui font parties des cobayes qui tests des vaccins contre le SARS-CoV-2.
Le virus mute tellement qu'on pourrait se retrouver avec un SARS-CoV-3. (tous les vaccins deviendraient inutile, ce serait comme se faire vacciner aujourd'hui contre le grippe avec le vaccin de 2018)

----------


## foetus

> tous les vaccins deviendraient inutile


Justement il me semble  ::koi::  que c'est l'avantage du vaccin ARN messager. C'est la cellule qui adapte sa dfense.
C'est srement pour cela qu'on fait le rapprochement avec les OGMs.

Et l'autre avantage du vaccin ARN messager, ce qu'on n'a plus besoin de manipuler de virus dangereux et donc le vaccin peut tre fabriqu dans 1 laboratoire P2 au lieu P3 ou P4 (<- ah le fameux labo de Wuhan  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Justement il me semble  que c'est l'avantage du vaccin ARN messager.


Je ne sais pas, mais j'imagine que tous les vaccins ne sont pas ARN, il y a pas mal de laboratoires qui proposent un vaccin (BioNTech Pfizer, Moderna, AstraZeneca, Johnson & Johnson, Sanofi GSK, CureVac, Novavac, etc).
Un onzime vaccin contre la Covid-19 entre en dernire phase des essais cliniques
Comment ceux qui vont se faire vacciner vont choisir leur vaccin ?

----------


## Invit

> Je te rappelle  que nous sommes confin depuis  peu prs le 17 octobre 2020 et cela va durer au moins jusqu'au 10 - 15 - 20 janvier 2021 et le jour de l'an sacrifi.
> Mme si le confinement est mauvais, force est de constater que niveau pidmie la France a de trs bons chiffres ... ce qui n'est pas tonnant avec 2 - 3 mois de confinement. (<- si je ne dis pas de btises )


Je te rappelle  ::whistle::  que nous ne sommes plus confins depuis aujourd'hui et que le 2e confinement a commenc le 29 octobre, soit environ 1 mois et demi. Et notre confinement ne concernait pas les coles, contrairement  celui de l'Allemagne.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> a c'est une trs mauvaise faon de penser. C'est le truc le plus goste que j'ai entendu de toute ma vie. Les personnes contagieuses doivent rester enfermes chez elle.


Je vais la faire courte et me baser sur l'exemple concret d'une collgue

Depuis fin octobre, les 2 enfants de ma collgue (fils et fille +/- 8/10 ans) et son mari ont eu le covid > 3 test pcr pour chaque membre de la famille, dont 2 positif coup sur coup  15 jour d'intervalle pour son mari + enfant ... Sauf elle ngative au 3 pcr ... 

4me test pcr antignique > positif ! ... Problme elle a fait une "rechute" et vient d'tre teste positive  un 5me test pcr cet fois ! Teint blanc, fatigue ...

En suivant cette logique de test pcr sur test pcr .. j'en connais qui sont carrment assigns  rsidence jusqu' nouvel ordre ! En Belgique ou il y a eu des politiques dfaillantes comme France de testing , la contrairement  chez nous il y a des contrles , pas forcement rgulier ... rsultat des courses , des personnes malades sont assign(e)s  rsidence jusqu' nouvelle ordre ! 

Aprs le confinement et la quarantaine ... voila venir l'assignation  rsidence ???!!!

Les gens ont une vie  ct merde ... Un travail , des bouches  nourrir , des obligations personnelles ... Que cela plaise ou non ...

Le gouvernement ayant tellement gr la situation de manire calamiteuse ... les franais "fuit" ce que dit le gouvernement . 

Le comportement, la faon de penser, la position des franais est fortement critiquable il est vrai (j'en fais parti !) , le gouvernement est aussi fortement critiquable ...

Dernire chance pour rattraper le vaccin ... 

Sinon je ne sais pas comment nous ferons ... :/

----------


## CinePhil

Un sociologue s'exprime sur le sujet :

----------


## Invit

Laurent Mucchielli : "Nous contestons cette histoire de deuxime vague du Covid" : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/id...d_2135866.html

Toubiana, Mucchielli, Toussaint... Enqute sur les marchands d'espoir du Covid : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sc...d_2135739.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> En suivant cette logique de test pcr sur test pcr .. j'en connais qui sont carrment assigns  rsidence jusqu' nouvel ordre !/


Le test va bien finir par tre ngatif.
De toute faon tu ne peux pas rester contagieux ternellement, les mdecins vont bien se rendre compte qu'il y a un problme quelque part au bout d'un moment.

======
Je ne savais pas o post a, et je n'avais pas envie de crer un topic.
C'est un peu en lien, puisque je vais parler de quelqu'un qui est mort du cancer et comme  cause de la mauvaise gestion du gouvernement, il y a plein de gens qui vont tre en retard (diagnostiqu trop tard, trait trop tard, opr trop tard).
Je ne sais pas si sans le SARS-CoV-2 aujourd'hui elle serait morte du cancer ou pas. En tout cas c'est certains que des franais vont mourir du cancer plus tt,  cause du gouvernement.
Retard de diagnostic du cancer : jusqu 6000 morts en plus  cause du Covid



> La prise en charge des nouveaux malades du cancer a chut avec la crise sanitaire. Consquence : 1000  6000 dcs supplmentaires de la maladie surviendront dans les annes  venir, selon une tude des centres Unicancer publie ce mardi.


Bref, Mort de Coralie Delaume, essayiste et souverainiste,  44 ans des suites d'un cancer.



> Spcialiste de lUnion europenne, Coralie Delaume tait blogueuse depuis 2011 et autrice dune dizaine douvrages sur lUE, dfendant une approche souverainiste et *prdisant La fin de lUnion europenne, titre de son avant dernier livre* paru en 2017.
> 
> Elle crivait aussi pour lhebdomadaire Marianne, dont la directrice Natacha Polony a salu dans un tweet  sa vivacit, sa rigueur intellectuelle et morale . Jack Dion, journaliste pour lhebdomadaire, a voqu son  courage et talent pour ramer  contre-courant des ides reues sur lEurope, lAllemagne, lorthodoxie conomique et la souverainet populaire .


Je respectais son travail parce que a lui arrivait de critiquer l'UE, ce qui est une chose extrmement rare.

Le cancer a c'est une maladie qui tue vraiment un paquet de gens et c'est une maladie qui va tre prsente encore longtemps. Malheureusement cette anne il n'y en a que pour le SARS-CoV-2.

----------


## Invit

Les tests PCR. Principe et limitations, tests  l'IHU Marseille, test des eaux uses.

----------


## Invit

> En tout cas c'est certains que des franais vont mourir du cancer plus tt,  cause du gouvernement.
> ...
> Le cancer a c'est une maladie qui tue vraiment un paquet de gens et c'est une maladie qui va tre prsente encore longtemps. Malheureusement cette anne il n'y en a que pour le SARS-CoV-2.


C'est bien pour a qu'il y a des spots de recommandations dans les mdia et sur internet, qui rappelent aux personnes concernes de continuer leur suivi mdical :




> Il est impratif que les patients atteints de cancer restent  leur domicile, sauf pour la ralisation de leurs soins mdicaux, et quils vitent le contact de personnes qui pourraient tre infectes par la COVID-19.
> 
> Le renoncement aux soins peut savrer dangereux, notamment lorsquon interrompt sans avis mdical des traitements importants en cours. Si votre mdecin a prvu la poursuite de vos traitements, il est trs important de le faire.
> 
> Si vous avez interrompu de vous-mme votre suivi, votre tat de sant sest peut tre dgrad. Vous ne devez pas attendre davantage : contactez votre mdecin ou lquipe soignante qui vous suivait avant cette interruption pour envisager une reprise adapte de vos traitements.


https://www.e-cancer.fr/Patients-et-...-vos-questions

----------


## Paraffine

> Aprs le confinement et la quarantaine ... voila venir l'assignation  rsidence ???!!!
> Les gens ont une vie  ct merde ... Un travail , des bouches  nourrir , des obligations personnelles ... Que cela plaise ou non ...


D'autant plus que certains soignants tests positifs - du moins en France - ont t "rquisitionns" pour continuer  travailler, avec souvent l'angoisse de contaminer des personnes fragiles. Comment justifier alors d'imposer un isolement aux "autres", qui travaillent souvent dans de meilleures conditions de distanciation ? Cela te tout crdit  la procdure d'isolement, on est encore en train de se tirer une balle dans le pied. 

@SimonDeColine ; les assureurs et les oprateurs funraires avec lesquels mon entreprise est en contact ont l'air d'tre des rassuristes, peut-tre mme des crypto-rassuristes (les plus dangereux, sans doute!  :;): )

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Laurent Mucchielli : "Nous contestons cette histoire de deuxime vague du Covid" : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/id...d_2135866.html
> 
> Toubiana, Mucchielli, Toussaint... Enqute sur les marchands d'espoir du Covid : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sc...d_2135739.html


Cela ne rpond pas aux six points voqus par Laurent Mucchielli dans la vido poste par Cinephil. 





> Depuis fin octobre, les 2 enfants de ma collgue (fils et fille +/- 8/10 ans) et son mari ont eu le covid > 3 test pcr pour chaque membre de la famille, dont 2 positif coup sur coup  15 jour d'intervalle pour son mari + enfant ... Sauf elle ngative au 3 pcr ...
> 
> 4me test pcr antignique > positif ! ... Problme elle a fait une "rechute" et vient d'tre teste positive  un 5me test pcr cet fois ! Teint blanc, fatigue ...
> 
> En suivant cette logique de test pcr sur test pcr .. j'en connais qui sont carrment assigns  rsidence jusqu' nouvel ordre ! En Belgique ou il y a eu des politiques dfaillantes comme France de testing , la contrairement  chez nous il y a des contrles , pas forcement rgulier ... rsultat des courses , des personnes malades sont assign(e)s  rsidence jusqu' nouvelle ordre !
> 
> Aprs le confinement et la quarantaine ... voila venir l'assignation  rsidence ???!!!


Les pays qui ont vit le confinement comme la Core du sud ou l'Australie, ont fait des tests massifs et isol les personnes contagieuses, dixit Catherine Hill dans l'mission le tlphone sonne aujourd'hui sur France inter. Elle prconise la mme chose en faisant des tests salivaires groups  l'chelle nationale. Cela me parait logique. Quant au sujet de confiner les personnes contagieuses, c'est le baba pour toutes les pidmies. 10 jours de confinement au cas par cas est moins catastrophique que de bloquer tout un pays ou des pans entiers de la vie sociale.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Les pays qui ont vit le confinement comme la Core du sud ou l'Australie, ont fait des tests massifs et isol les personnes contagieuses, dixit Catherine Hill dans l'mission le tlphone sonne aujourd'hui sur France inter. Elle prconise la mme chose en faisant des tests salivaires groups  l'chelle nationale. Cela me parait logique. Quant au sujet de confiner les personnes contagieuses, c'est le BAB pour toutes les pidmies. 10 jours de confinement au cas par cas serait moins catastrophique que de bloquer tout un pays ou des pans entiers de la vie sociale.


Ces pays l'ont fait ds le dpart ... LAustralie  mme cloisonn son territoire ... 

En Europe et en France , comme en Belgique ... on l' fait ... tard ... Donc forcement les rsultats sont dsastreux voir incomprhensible ...

Ds le dpart ce qui devait tre fait :

> tester massivement soit des volontaires, soit obligatoirement des professions  risques/personnes  risques , des tests alatoires tournant sur le territoire (des zones ou l'on  pas de soupon de cas ... pour les traquer quand mme et viter des vagues)
> des qu'un malade est dtect arrt maladie pendant 2 semaines + faire tester l'entourage proche en mettant aussi les contamins en arrt maladie 
> aprs 2 semaines , ceux qui vont vraiment bien > 1 test par scurit , si c'est bon plus besoin d'arrt maladie , si c'est positif > re arrt de 15 jours

Au niveau de Schengen et pays associs c'tait fermer la zone et contrler tout ce qui entre ou sort par voie terrestre,maritime et arienne. 

Balkans , Ukraine, Turquie , Russie , Bilorussie ... C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus compliqu  contrler ... 

Schengen serait devenu une sorte de "super ile isol".

----------


## Invit

> Cela ne rpond pas aux six points voqus par Laurent Mucchielli dans la vido poste par Cinephil


Quels "six points" ? Il parle de 3 "tonnements" et de "Je sais en revanche sept choses".

https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...20-de-lIHU.pdf




> 1) Jai dabord t  tonn  par  le confinement gnral. Sans tre un spcialiste de lhistoire moderne et contemporaine des pidmies, 
> ...
> Il  ny est nulle  part  question  de confinement  gnral  de  la population.


En quoi c'est un argument ? Il n'y avait pas de plaquenil avant qu'on l'invente donc il n'aurait jamais fallu l'utiliser ? Et idem pour les vaccins ? Il aurait fallu faire une bonne vieille gestion de crise " la grippe espagnole" : 2 ou 3 ans avec des dizaines de millions de morts ?

Je ne vais pas perdre mon temps  rpondre au reste car c'est du mme acabit : appel  l'ignorance, homme de paille, ultracrpidarianisme, "je dis a je dis rien mais big pharma c'est des vilains", etc, etc

----------


## ABCIWEB

> "je dis a je dis rien mais big pharma c'est des vilains", etc, etc


Il y a des ripoux ici comme ailleurs. Tu n'as jamais entendu parler des lobbies pharmaceutiques ? Selon Wiki, en 2019, les 10 compagnies pharmaceutiques les plus actives auprs de l'union europenne ont un budget moyen de 15 millions d'euros, soit 150 millions d'euros "pour organiser des runions avec les membres les plus haut placs du Parlement europen (respectivement 112 et 42 runions en 2019), et de postes de conseil auprs de la Commission, leur permettant d'influencer les lgislateurs".

Selon cet article plus ancien de la tribune qui date de 2015: 



> "Au total, les socits pharmaceutiques ont dclar un budget 40 millions d'euros en 2014, soit une hausse de... 700% par rapport  2012, ainsi que le nombre de 176 lobbyistes, selon l'tude.
> 
> Et les 10 plus grosses socits pharmaceutiques dclarent 6 millions d'euros de plus qu'en 2012. Parmi les plus dpensires, figurent Bayer (2,4 millions d'euros), GSK (1,5  2 millions d'euros) et Novartis (1,5  2 millions d'euros). Sanofi ne figure qu' la 11e place avec des dpenses comprises entre 600.000 et 699.999 euros."
> ...
> Pour l'Observatoire de l'Europe industrielle, ce lobbying "est excessif" et cela se fait au dtriment de la sant publique. L'organisation craint une mainmise rduite des pouvoirs publics sur le secteur du mdicament.


Si 40 millions d'euros au total sont excessifs en 2014, alors que dire pour 150 millions uniquement pour les dix plus grosses entreprises 5 ans plus tard en 2019, et des budgets multiplis par 6  7 pour les plus influentes ?

Quant au mdiator il a t commercialis bien aprs la connaissance de ses effets nocifs, avec l'accord de l'Afssaps. C'est d'ailleurs  la suite de cette affaire que l'Afssaps a t renomme ANSM pour faire plus propre. Tu peux aussi regarder le film La fille de Brest: 



> *Synopsis*
> En fvrier 2009, confronts  des cas de valvulopathie et d'hypertension artrielle pulmonaire1, des mdecins du CHU de Brest souponnent un lien avec la prise d'un mdicament, le Mediator, commercialis par les laboratoires Servier. La pneumologue Irne Frachon, aide d'un chercheur, le professeur Le Bihan, s'improvise lanceuse d'alerte. Ces provinciaux candides ne cherchent qu' sauver des vies. Mais,  Paris, ils dcouvrent un univers bien peu proccup d'intrt gnral. L'argent rgne en matre et  des laboratoires pharmaceutiques arrivent  prendre le contrle des autorits de sant  : universitaires stipendis, arrogants et brutaux, commissions d'experts dvoyes par les conflits d'intrts Le Bihan, en tant que chercheur, est vite neutralis. On l'accable de mpris, on lui coupe les crdits et il n'a plus qu' s'exiler au Canada. 
> ...
> *Adaptation*
> La pneumologue du film est un peu plus bouillante que dans la ralit. En particulier, elle  gueule comme un ne   l'Afssaps, alors que ce jour-l Irne Frachon, terrorise, jouait profil bas. Mais cet expos virulent est indispensable  Emmanuelle Bercot  ce moment prcis pour que le spectateur prenne conscience des enjeux, pour qu'il sache qu'il existe un antcdent chez Servier avec un autre mdicament, l'Isomride.


Parlons aussi des Monsanto paper plus rcents, et de ces "experts" qui signent des tudes auxquelles ils n'ont jamais particip... Etudes sur lesquelles se basent les autorits sanitaires pour autoriser les produits.

Alors dire qu'ils sont tous ripoux, je n'irai pas jusque l, mais ngliger le fait qu'ils puissent l'tre comme tu le sous-entend, c'est minemment stupide. Ils ne parlent jamais de cela dans la tronche en biais ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien pour a qu'il y a des spots de recommandations dans les mdia et sur internet


J'en ai vu aucun. J'ai du passer  ct, pourtant j'ai vu la pub qui dit aux jeunes de ne pas trop approcher des vieux plusieurs fois.

En revanche j'ai vu des articles de ce genre :
Covid-19 : la Ligue contre le cancer craint un nouveau retard dans la prise en charge des malades et estime qu'"il y a environ 30 000 cancers non dtects"



> *Premire cause de dcs chez les hommes et deuxime chez les femmes, le cancer a tu 157 000 personnes en 2018* et 382 000 nouveaux cas ont t dtects la mme anne, selon les dernires estimations publies par Sant publique France. *Du ct des patients, l'inquitude monte galement. Ainsi qu'une certaine forme de rsignation*. Comme c'est le cas pour Valrie, atteinte d'un cancer et qui s'estime "tre encore la victime collatrale de cette nouvelle vague".


Personnellement je crois que sans aucun confinement, sans aucune restriction, sans stopper des services dans les hpitaux pour avoir plus de place pour la ranimation, le SARS-CoV-2 aurait fait moins de morts que le cancer chaque anne.
Le SARS-CoV-2 n'est probablement pas une maladie qui va rester longtemps. (il n'y a plus de SARS-CoV-1, ni de MERS-CoV)
Enfin bon tant pis, un jour le gouvernement arrtera de ne souler avec a, le plus tt sera le mieux, mais si se trouve il y aura encore des histoires de confinement et de restriction en 2022...
Le plus inquitant a reste la crise conomique, en plus on voit les banques centrales faire n'importe, donc a va tre une catastrophe.




> Alors dire qu'ils sont tous ripoux


Le job de l'industrie pharmaceutique consiste  dvelopper et vendre des nouveaux mdicaments, il y a eu plein d'histoires sordides. Il est arriv que des laboratoires ne se proccupent pas vraiment de la sant des patients, parfois ils savent que c'est inefficace et dangereux mais ils le vendent quand mme.
Pour certains laboratoires l'important c'est de vendre des mdicaments ce n'est pas de gurir les gens, une personne malade toute sa vie rapporte beaucoup d'argent.

Pour les vaccins contre le SARS-CoV-2 les laboratoires essaient de se protger un peu (si il y a des effets indsirables inattendus, ce sont les tats qui vont payer).
Les laboratoires seront-ils responsables en cas d'effets secondaires lis au vaccin contre le Covid-19 ?



> Comme tout mdicament, un vaccin peut provoquer des effets secondaires et/ou indsirables qui peuvent tre classs selon la frquence  laquelle ils surviennent. A ces effets lists dans la notice du vaccin, peuvent, de manire trs rare, s'ajouter, aprs la mise sur le march du vaccin, des effets indsirables inattendus. Dans le cas du vaccin contre le Covid-19, les groupes pharmaceutiques sont contraints d'aller vite. Le dlai allant de la priode de la conception  l'autorisation de mise sur le march est d'ordinaire de dix ans. Un dlai raccourci de 12  18 mois peut conduire  ne pas pouvoir tudier l'ensemble des effets indsirables  long terme.
> 
> Dans ce contexte, *les laboratoires font pression ces dernires semaines sur les gouvernements europens pour que soient partags les risques financiers en cas de plaintes ultrieures de patients pour effets secondaires*. La Fdration europenne des associations et industries pharmaceutiques avait dbut septembre confirm  l'Agence France Presse tre "en discussion avec les autorits europennes" pour dvelopper un systme de compensation en cas d'effets secondaires.
> (...)
> D'aprs un responsable de l'Union europenne cit par l'agence Reuters, *les gouvernements de l'UE devront s'acquitter d'une participation aux frais judiciaires d'AstraZeneca en cas de poursuites pour d'ventuels effets secondaires de son vaccin contre le Covid-19*. Selon ce mme responsable, AstraZeneca, qui propose le vaccin le moins cher, a obtenu des conditions diffrentes de celles obtenues par Sanofi et un soutien supplmentaire de l'Union europenne. AstraZeneca n'aurait  rgler les frais de justice que jusqu' un certain seuil. Cet accord avec AstraZeneca a t conclu en aot mais les clauses de responsabilit, de mme que les autres aspects du contrat restent confidentiels.

----------


## Paraffine

Concernant le confinement 



> En quoi c'est un argument ? Il n'y avait pas de plaquenil avant qu'on l'invente donc il n'aurait jamais fallu l'utiliser ? Et idem pour les vaccins ? Il aurait fallu faire une bonne vieille gestion de crise " la grippe espagnole" : 2 ou 3 ans avec des dizaines de millions de morts ?


C'est simplement que le confinement n'a pas fait ses preuves dans l'histoire des pidmies.
C'est le mme argument que celui du Pr Raoult ; le confinement n'est pas efficace en matire d'pidmie, l'isolement sert surtout  contaminer de faon certaine la cellule familiale, contrairement  la pratique du *lazaret*.
Prconisation de l'isolement des malades (et pas  domicile!) de prfrence au confinement.

La grosse objection de mon point de vue, c'est que cela suppose une volont et une efficacit de la puissance publique que nous ne sommes pas prs de voir dans ce pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Prconisation de l'isolement des malades


Le problme c'est qu'on ne savait pas qui tait malade, vu qu'il y a surtout des asymptomatiques.
T'es contagieux avant de ressentir des symptmes, mais souvent tu ressens aucun symptme, puis tu guris.




> le confinement n'est pas efficace en matire d'pidmie


Il y a un problme d'chelle, s'enfermer dans un appartement ou une maison pendant des mois a n'a pas de sens, par contre isoler une ville, un dpartement, une rgion, un pays, pourquoi pas.
Maintenant on sait que la meilleure chose  faire aurait t de fermer strictement toutes les frontires ds que la Chine a lanc l'alerte (plus d'avions, plus de bateaux, toutes les frontires fermes et surveilles).
Chaque jour plusieurs avions en provenance de Chine atterrissaient en France et il n'y avait aucun contrle.
Aprs il y a plein de gens qui sont all en Italie et qui sont revenus en France.

Il y a une histoire  propos d'un confinement :
L'EXEMPLE D'EYAM, CE VILLAGE ANGLAIS QUI A FAIT RECULER LA PESTE GRCE AU CONFINEMENT



> C'tait en 1665 et 1666, alors que l'pidmie de peste bubonique faisait de multiples victimes, notamment  Londres. La maladie est justement arrive jusqu' Eyam depuis la capitale, dans un colis de tissu envahi par des puces infectes.
> 
> Lorsque les premiers cas sont apparus, les habitants de ce petit village, paniqus, ont commenc  fuir. Le jeune rvrend William Monpesson, g de 27 ans  l'poque, est alors intervenu pour convaincre les villageois de faire l'inverse. C'est  dire se confiner.
> 
> Avant de fermer les portes d'Eyam, l'homme d'glise a nanmoins loign ses propres enfant, envoys  Sheffield. Lui-mme est rest, en compagnie de sa femme, Catherine, qui a t l'une des victimes de la peste.


============
============
Coronavirus : une mutation inquitante ?



> Cette mutation pourrait remettre en cause lefficacit du vaccin, mais il est galement trop tt pour rpondre. "Il faut regarder le coronavirus en entier et quand on regarde le coronavirus, on voit qu sa surface, il y a des petits pics, une protine S [] et malheureusement, cest l que les Anglais ont vu quil y avait cette petite mutation, reprend Damien Mascret. *Donc ils se demandent si cette mutation ne va pas perturber lefficacit des vaccins parce que les vaccins, eux aussi, ciblent justement cette protine S.*"


Peut-tre que trs bientt ce mdecin va faire une nouvelle dclaration pour dire que cette mutation ne posera pas de problme avec les variants du virus qu'on trouve en France. (ou un truc du genre pour dire que les vaccins seront efficace)

----------


## Invit

> Il y a des ripoux ici comme ailleurs. Tu n'as jamais entendu parler des lobbies pharmaceutiques ? 
> ...
> Alors dire qu'ils sont tous ripoux, je n'irai pas jusque l, mais ngliger le fait qu'il puissent l'tre comme tu le sous-entend, c'est minemment stupide.


Heu quoi ? O j'ai sous-entendu que les lobbies pharmaceutiques ne pouvaient pas tre des ripoux ? 
Evidemment, qu'ils le sont souvent. Et a prouve que l'HCQ fonctionne mais que les big pharma, des dizaines de gouvernements et des centaines de chercheurs se sont mis d'accord pour la discrditer et vendre plutot le vaccin du big pharma le plus rapide, tout en dtruisant les conomies ?
Et puisqu'on parle de lobbies, pourquoi tu ne te rvoltes pas plutot contre les lobbies du ptrole et de l'automobile, qui sont certainement responsables de dizaines de milliers de morts chaque anne en France avec la pollution ? Sans parler des lobbies de l'alcool, tabac, agrochimie...




> J'en ai vu aucun. J'ai du passer  ct, pourtant j'ai vu la pub qui dit aux jeunes de ne pas trop approcher des vieux plusieurs fois.
> ...


Il y en a rgulirement sur les chaines radio france. La tv, je ne sais pas.




> C'est simplement que le confinement n'a pas fait ses preuves dans l'histoire des pidmies.
> ...


Heu... si, comme le dit Mucchielli, a n'a jamais t fait dans le pass, c'est un peu normal, non ? Les vaccins non plus n'avaient pas fait leur preuve avant que Pasteur n'essaie.
Et des tudes sur l'efficacit du confinement, il y en a.

----------


## Paraffine

> Heu... si, comme le dit Mucchielli, a n'a jamais t fait dans le pass, c'est un peu normal, non ?


Il ne dit pas que cela n'a jamais t fait, mais que nous n'avons pas de trace de confinement efficace, nuance. C'tait pratiqu lors des pidmies de peste, avec le marquage des maisons. Quant aux lpreux, ils agitaient leur crcelle quand ils n'taient pas regroups dans les maladreries. Le phnomne de contagion est quand mme identifi depuis l'antiquit, au bas mot... Il y avait aussi le "bouclage" des zones infectes (cf. Marseille 1720).
Dans tous les cas, pour que cela marche, encore faut-il runir les conditions pour un bon respect des consignes, sinon c'est la passoire.
De prfrence sans inciter des personnes qui ne sont malades que de peur  saboter des pans entiers de l'conomie par absentisme, aux frais de nos enfants, petits-enfants, arrire-petits-enfants, etc  qui nous laissons la note.

----------


## Invit

> Il ne dit pas que cela n'a jamais t fait, mais que nous n'avons pas de trace de confinement efficace, nuance.
> ...


Dsol mais c'est faux. Dans son discours  l'ihu, il parle bien de "confinement gnral" :




> 1) Jai dabord t tonn par le confinement gnral. Sans tre un spcialiste de lhistoire
> moderne et contemporaine des pidmies, je my tais intress jadis au cours de ma formation
> universitaire (qui sest faite en partie en histoire), javais quelques livres  ce sujet dans ma
> bibliothque et jen ai trouv lu dautres sur Internet. Il ny est nulle part question de
> confinement gnral de la population. Jai donc fait rapidement lhypothse que ce dernier
> cachait en ralit une absence de stratgie de sant publique, une pnurie de moyens mdicaux
> (lits dhpitaux, tests, masques, etc.) et une simple imitation de nos prdcesseurs chinois,
> italien et espagnol. Je ny insiste pas davantage ici.


https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...20-de-lIHU.pdf

----------


## Paraffine

> Le conseil dpartemental dhygine de lAllier, runi ds le 14 octobre 1918  la prfecture, tient  donner le plus de publicit  ces indications de la plus haute importance pour la population.
> 
> Il est demand la plus grande rigueur dans lobservation des mesures dhygine, seules capables dviter une catastrophe sanitaire dj bien amorce :
> 
> viter le contact avec les malades en les isolant chez eux dans une pice  leur seul usage ou derrire un paravent ou des draps suspendus  des cordes, et si lisolement est impossible les transporter  lhpital ;
> 
> Se laver les mains et se placer une compresse protectrice devant le nez et la bouche si ncessaire ;
> 
> viter les runions dans les endroits publics en plein air autant que dans les locaux ferms comme les lieux consacrs aux cultes, les thtres, les cinmas, les grands magasins, les trains, etc.


L'Allier, exception culturelle et sanitaire.

----------


## Invit

> L'Allier, exception culturelle et sanitaire.


Et alors ? C'est cens avoir un rapport avec le fait que mucchielli prtend qu'il n'y a jamais eu de confinement gnral de la population ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a prouve que l'HCQ fonctionne mais que les big pharma, des dizaines de gouvernements et des centaines de chercheurs se sont mis d'accord pour la discrditer et vendre plutot le vaccin du big pharma le plus rapide, tout en dtruisant les conomies ?


a ne prouve rien, mais en tout cas il est clair que les laboratoires ont intrt  vendre un nouveau mdicament plus cher (l'objectif de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est de vendre des mdicaments.). Il y a des personnes hauts places dans la hirarchie du pouvoir qui sont lis  l'industrie pharmaceutique, il y a plein de conflits d'intrts chez les membres du conseil scientifique par exemple.




> Sans parler des lobbies de l'alcool, tabac, agrochimie...


Tout le monde sait que le tabac et l'alcool sont des drogues trs addictives et dangereuses. Donc il n'y a pas de problme.
Il y a des taxes normes qui dissuadent de commencer, il y a des gros messages de prvention, etc.

Cela dit maintenant les mdias rptent souvent que tous les mdicaments reprsentent un danger potentiel, ce qui est pas mal. C'est jamais anodin de prendre un mdicament, mme 500 mg de paractamol, maintenant tout le monde le sait.




> pourquoi tu ne te rvoltes pas plutot contre les lobbies du ptrole et de l'automobile


Il faut bien qu'on se dplace, sinon comment on ferait pour se rendre au travail et faire ses courses ?
Ce n'est pas un plaisir d'avoir une voiture, il faut payer le carburant, l'assurance, le contrle technique, les rparations, etc.
Je suis persuad qu'aujourd'hui c'est moins polluant de rouler en diesel qu'en lctrique... Dj est-ce que la batterie va tenir 15 ans et 250 000 km ?




> Jai donc fait rapidement lhypothse que ce dernier cachait en ralit une absence de stratgie de sant publique, une pnurie de moyens mdicaux (lits dhpitaux, tests, masques, etc.) et une simple imitation de nos prdcesseurs chinois, italien et espagnol.


C'est clair que le gouvernement ne savait pas quoi faire, il n'y avait pas de masque, pas de test, pas de contrle aux frontires, pas de plan, pas d'ide.
Du coup ils ont essay de gagner du temps en confinent tout le monde et le bilan n'est pas terrible (ce sera peut-tre reconnu dans 30 ans).

----------


## Paraffine

C'est vrai je suis nerve donc je lis trop vite.
Le confinement est une mesure qui a t utilise  d'innombrables reprises au niveau de grandes villes ou de dpartements.
C'est la premire fois qu'on les reprend  un niveau (inter)national. 

Il y a les pays o l'on fait l'tude cot/bnfice de diffrentes mesures en tenant compte de ce qui est faisable/acceptable.
Tawan a obtenu un succs sanitaire sans confinement, en pratiquant la quarantaine volontaire ou force.

Il y a les pays qui rejoignent le mouvement  la trane et sans aucune rflexion ni sur la manire de faire ni sur celle de faire accepter les consignes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Il y a un problme d'chelle, s'enfermer dans un appartement ou une maison pendant des mois a n'a pas de sens, par contre isoler une ville, un dpartement, une rgion, un pays, pourquoi pas.


Quand il y a une pidmie la zone d'exclusion doit tre la plus grande possible.

Au niveau europen dans Schengen , cela frise mme parfois le ridicule : https://www.lalibre.be/international...50a6162be9559f , https://www.nicematin.com/vie-locale...-menton-618664 , https://actu.fr/societe/mic-mac-a-la..._38146993.html . Petite route ferme , mais pas l'autoroute ... 

Allez fermer ce type de frontire relve tout simplement du casse tte ... Ne parlons pas non plus des frontires autour du Benelux, de l'Ireland , Italie, Espagne et j'en passe ... Pas impossible ... juste compliqu  ::aie::  :/ 

Depuis les annes 1990 / 2010 et avec la benediction des autorits europennes : c'est faire sauter les anciens postes de douanes , urbaniser les frontires ... Parfois on ne s'aperoit mme plus qu'on change de pays ... Venez faire un tour au Benelux , c'est une rue rsidentielle qui sert de dmarcation : https://www.google.com/maps/@51.4704...7i13312!8i6656 . Ct gauche Pays Bas, ct droit Belgique ... C'est comme cela sur des centaines de kilomtre . Autre exemple France/Luxembourg : https://www.google.com/maps/@49.5004...7i13312!8i6656 .

Historiquement les riverains n'ont jamais voulu boug et l'administration a pli . On peut emmurer la population aussi  ::mouarf::  pour fermer la frontire ... 

En Chine , comme en Russie ou Australie administrativement quand on change de province / rgion il y a ceci : https://www.google.com/maps/search/w.../data=!3m1!1e3 , quand on change d'oblast : https://guidetopetersburg.com/behavi...nes-in-russia/, les checkpoints sanitaire existant depuis de nombreuses annes dj en australia : https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-...mbers/12559302 ... Mme le canada avait ferm la frontire de l'Ontario et de la Colombie Britannique. 

En comparaison sur le modle de ces pays ou les densits de population sont concentres et moins fortes, fermer ou boucler une territoire , c'est comme appuyer sur un bouton on/off . Ce n'est pas la mme approche que l'Europe ou l'urbanisation historique est un capharnam ... D'autant qu'on n'a plus les concepts de murailles, de fortesses et de douves . Tout a t urbanis .




> Maintenant on sait que la meilleure chose  faire aurait t de fermer strictement toutes les frontires ds que la Chine a lanc l'alerte (plus d'avions, plus de bateaux, toutes les frontires fermes et surveilles).
> 
> Chaque jour plusieurs avions en provenance de Chine atterrissaient en France et il n'y avait aucun contrle.
> Aprs il y a plein de gens qui sont all en Italie et qui sont revenus en France.


Exactement , boucler l'espace Schengen. Rail/route/air/mer ... 




> Il y a une histoire  propos d'un confinement :
> L'EXEMPLE D'EYAM, CE VILLAGE ANGLAIS QUI A FAIT RECULER LA PESTE GRCE AU CONFINEMENT


D'un point de vu strictement urbanistique et gographique, pour implanter des check point  chaque carrefour , ou arrt de TC/train en Europe , c'est juste horrible  penser logistiquement et humainement. Le rue truc est bloque, mais pas l'autre, donc il y a un chappatoire, puis on peut pas contrler telle endroit car c'est hors primtre ... C'est trop bordlique pour que les autorits y pense en faite ... C'est le "dogme" du libre change et de libre circulation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand il y a une pidmie la zone d'exclusion doit tre la plus grande possible.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. a n'aurait strictement aucun sens de ne fermer que les frontires de Schengen.
Quand il y a eu des cas  Wuhan, tous les pays auraient du fermer leur frontires aux gens qui venaient de Chine.
Quand il y a eu des cas  Rome, tous les pays auraient du fermer leur frontires aux gens qui venaient d'Italie.
Quand il y a eu des cas  Mulhouse, tous les pays auraient du fermer leur frontires aux gens qui venaient de France.
Ce qui sort n'est pas ton problme, en revanche ce qui rentre si. C'est quand il n'y a pas de cas sur ton territoire qu'il faut avoir les frontires les plus fermes possible, pour reprer les asymptomatiques qui essaieraient de rentrer. (quand t'as des symptmes tu bouges moins)
Avec des frontires fermes la maladie serait rest  Wuhan.

Il faut ignorer les gens qui habitent dans les zones trs frontalires, il faut juste dire aux gendarmes d'tre tolrant avec ceux qui vivent  la frontire (on ne met pas d'amende  un gars qui traverse la rue, mme si l'autre ct de la rue est dans un autre pays). Ils ne reprsentent rien, il n'y a pas besoin d'en parler.

La Catalogne fait quelque chose de pas trop mal en ce moment :
Dconfinement : Des Franais se prcipitent en Espagne Et se font refouler



> *En Espagne, les stations de ski sont ouvertes, mais pas les frontires*. Des Franais lont appris  leurs dpens mardi, jour du dconfinement, en se prcipitant vers la frontire o ils taient attendus de pied ferme par les policiers espagnols.
> (...)
> Car la Catalogne mais aussi lAragon sont toujours confins sur dcisions des autorits locales.*  Seuls les vhicules de transport de marchandises, les travailleurs transfrontaliers et les dplacements professionnels sur justificatif  sont autoriss  rentrer en Catalogne, o  le non-respect de ces mesures entrane une amende de 300 euros* , rappellent les gendarmes haut-garonnais.


Moins il y a de gens qui voyagent, moins les virus voyagent. Si tout le monde restait chez soi il n'y aurait jamais de pandmie.

Il faut prendre exemple sur eux :
Les Sentinelles, la tribu prte  tuer pour rester recluse



> Au-del de leur refus vident d'entrer en contact avec le monde extrieur, *les membres de la tribu n'auraient pas de systme immunitaire capable de combattre des maladies banales comme le rhume*, explique BBC News. "Il n'est pas impossible que les Sentinelles viennent d'tre contamines par des agents infectieux mortels [apports par l'aventurier] contre lesquels ils n'ont pas d'immunit, avec le potentiel d'radiquer toute la tribu", s'est alarme l'ONG Survival International dans un communiqu.


Leur systme immunitaire ne connait pas nos maladies, donc il faut qu'ils empchent les trangers de venir, parce qu'ils reprsentent un danger. Toute la tribu pourrait mourir  cause du rhume ou de la grippe.

Inde : un Amricain tu par une tribu isole du monde



> "Avec tous les antibiotiques que j'ai pris, je suis porteur de nombreux germes. *Si je leur serre la main, je peux leur transmettre des centaines de milliers de bactries. Une simple grippe peut les tuer, car ils ne sont immuniss contre rien*", explique le Pr Joshi, enseignant en anthropologie  l'universit de Delhi (Inde).


Peut-tre que dans le futur on aura tous des balises GPS et quand une nouvelle maladie apparaitra on ne pourra se dplacer que dans une zone restreinte autour de notre domicile. (sauf pour aller au boulot)
Je vois bien un collier  la Running Man.

----------


## Paraffine

Pour les balises GPS, c'est dj fait.
Tawan a utilis un traage par tlphone portable pour les gens en quarantaine, dispositif parfois complt par un bracelet lectronique.
Appels jusqu' deux fois par jour, surveillance par golocalisation, interdiction d'teindre l'appareil, intervention de la police en quelques minutes.

D'autres pays accdent  des donnes fournies par les oprateurs.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je ne suis pas d'accord. a n'aurait strictement aucun sens de ne fermer que les frontires de Schengen.
> Quand il y a eu des cas  Wuhan, tous les pays auraient du fermer leur frontires aux gens qui venaient de Chine.
> Quand il y a eu des cas  Rome, tous les pays auraient du fermer leur frontires aux gens qui venaient d'Italie.
> Quand il y a eu des cas  Mulhouse, tous les pays auraient du fermer leur frontires aux gens qui venaient de France.
> Ce qui sort n'est pas ton problme, en revanche ce qui rentre si. C'est quand il n'y a pas de cas sur ton territoire qu'il faut avoir les frontires les plus fermes possible, pour reprer les asymptomatiques qui essaieraient de rentrer. (quand t'as des symptmes tu bouges moins)
> Avec des frontires fermes la maladie serait rest  Wuhan.
> 
> Il faut ignorer les gens qui habitent dans les zones trs frontalires, il faut juste dire aux gendarmes d'tre tolrant avec ceux qui vivent  la frontire (on ne met pas d'amende  un gars qui traverse la rue, mme si l'autre ct de la rue est dans un autre pays). Ils ne reprsentent rien, il n'y a pas besoin d'en parler.
> 
> ...


Concernant les fermetures de frontires selon les diffrents niveaux administratifs et de juridictions, ok . On ferme puis on met des obstacles pour limiter drastiquement les changes. Plusieurs semaines ? mois ? anne ?

Au final on cloisonne  jamais chaque population ? 

Ce "cloisonnement" quand il dure , devient  un moment juste inhumain et intenable ... Cela devient mme un supplice pour les plus fragiles mentalement et / ou psychologiquement.

L'image qu'on en garde c'est "couperet ou rideau de fer qui tombe" ou "couteau sous la gorge" ou encore "persona non gratta".  ::?: 




> Pour les balises GPS, c'est dj fait.
> Tawan a utilis un traage par tlphone portable pour les gens en quarantaine, dispositif parfois complt par un bracelet lectronique.
> Appels jusqu' deux fois par jour, surveillance par golocalisation, interdiction d'teindre l'appareil, intervention de la police en quelques minutes.
> 
> D'autres pays accdent  des donnes fournies par les oprateurs.


C'est assez dure  concevoir comme situation, car bracelet lectronique = criminel = prison. Ici le motif est "malade" ou "suspicion de maladie", difficile  faire un parallle. Se voir infliger un tel traitement doit juste tre profondment humiliant voir dgradant . L'image qui se dgage fait "paria de la socit" ou "marginal"  ne surtout pas frquenter .  ::?: 

----

Quand pendant des annes sur des territoires complets on a tout fait pour torpiller les frontires et bien endoctriner , qu'elles ont disparu. C'est pour les plus jeunes que c'est le plus dure  comprendre. La claque est d'autant plus violente car on leur a vendu un "monde sans frontire et libre" , la fameuse "libre circulation".  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tawan a utilis un traage par tlphone portable pour les gens en quarantaine, dispositif parfois complt par un bracelet lectronique.


Si c'est comme  Singapour ils ont du russir  grer le problme.
Avec les tests massif tu trouves les asymptomatiques, puis tu les traces, donc tu peux prvenir les gens qui ont t en contact avec des personnes contagieuses.
On sait que c'est a qu'il faut faire.
- tester
- isoler les malades (ne pas confiner tout le monde)
- tracer les malades
- traiter les malades




> Ce "cloisonnement" quand il dure , devient  un moment juste inhumain et intenable ...


Imaginez qu'on ait un jour  faire  une maladie vraiment dangereuse.
Si t'es positif au test SARS-CoV-2 t'as moins de 2% de chance de mourir. Il y a des maladies qui ont un taux de mortalit beaucoup plus lev.
Imaginez une maladie avec laquelle on est contagieux 3 semaines avant l'apparition des symptmes.

L ce serait compltement justifi d'empcher les gens de se dplacer loin.




> C'est assez dure  concevoir comme situation, car bracelet lectronique = criminel = prison.


Les peuples asiatiques ont l'esprit de groupe et ils ne se proccupent pas trop du respect de la vie prive dans ce genre de crise.
Quand on fera le bilan de la gestion de la pandmie on prendra des leons sur les pays asiatique comme Singapour.




> Quand pendant des annes sur des territoires complets on a tout fait pour torpiller les frontires et bien endoctriner , qu'elles ont disparu. C'est pour les plus jeunes que c'est le plus dure  comprendre.


En dehors de l'UE ce n'est pas la mme limonade, et mme les jeunes sont au courant.
Nous ne sommes pas dans une priode normale, donc il faut prendre des mesures exceptionnelles.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ajouter un.peu de legerete, un mdecin de ville racontait sur le monde qu il n avait jamais eu aussi peu de patients.

Les enfants avaient disparu de son cabinet... a force de se laver les mains tous les virus habituels ont t limits
-30% de patients... a se fte.

A voir si cette tendance resiste dans le temps. Elle prsente l avantage de faire su bien  la scu et de rgler une partie du problme du manque de mdecin. Mais  long terme on affaibli srieusement nos systmes immunitaires quand on arrte de les entraner...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Un article intressant sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire en France : https://www.marianne.net/agora/entre...s-a-long-terme .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Heu quoi ? O j'ai sous-entendu que les lobbies pharmaceutiques ne pouvaient pas tre des ripoux ? 
> Evidemment, qu'ils le sont souvent. Et a prouve que l'HCQ fonctionne mais que les big pharma, des dizaines de gouvernements et des centaines de chercheurs se sont mis d'accord pour la discrditer et vendre plutot le vaccin du big pharma le plus rapide, tout en dtruisant les conomies ?


Non cela ne prouve rien. Mais de doute il n'y aurait pas eu si une tude franaise/europenne avait repris le *mme* protocole pour prouver ou non l'efficacit de l'HCQ, ce qui n'a pas t fait. La seule tude qui a tent de le faire a t arrte en cours de route. Le doute s'installe galement quand on fait des attaques ad hominem qui n'ont rien  voir avec le sujet dont on parle et cette technique a t abondamment utilise par des "journalistes" ou "pseudo experts" pour discrditer les travaux marseillais. Sachant par ailleurs que c'est une des armes favorite utilise par les lobbies, cela fait beaucoup de concidences fcheuses, d'lments de langage communs. 

Comme dans la vido de la tronche en biais sur la mta analyse parue en juin dernier, o l'animateur surinterprte "navement" les rsultats de l'analyse  tel point ce sont les scientifiques qui doivent le ramener  la raison: ""non, nous n'avons pas dmontr que l'HCQ tait plus mortelle, nous avons trouv une association statistique qui peut tre due  d'autres facteurs". Sans compter qu'on doit attendre quasiment la fin de l'mission pour entendre dire que cette tude ne mesure pas l'efficacit du protocole Raoult, alors que le mme animateur l'accuse personnellement depuis le dbut de l'mission. Il n'est pas neutre, c'est un influenceur. Et c'est pourtant cette vido que tu nous a servie comme soi-disant preuve, de mme que tu te complais dans des attaques ad hominem sans rapport avec les questions poses par les personnes que tu accuse d'incomptence.

Dans ce sujet, tu dfends plus la position officielle avec les mmes arguments douteux, que tu n'apportes de vritables preuves. Notes bien que je ne dis pas que je peux conclure sur le sujet de l'efficacit de l'HCQ, par contre ce que je peux affirmer, c'est que si Raoult n'a pas respect toute la rigueur ncessaire, bon nombre de ses contradicteurs n'ont pas fait mieux. 

Par ailleurs, le nombre de chercheurs pour ou contre n'est pas signifiant, sachant que ceux qui veulent assurer leur avenir ont tout intrt  suivre la position officielle ou au minimum faire preuve d'auto censure. Le chercheur qui a particip  dnoncer le scandale du mdiator dont je parle plus haut, mais qui a nanmoins t oblig de s'exiler au canada, est un exemple dissuasif parmi beaucoup d'autres moins connus. Ensuite les lobbies sont prsents dans tous les pays qui les acceptent et ils sont nombreux. Et concernant le dernier point de ta remarque, si la principale proccupation des dirigeants tait la viabilit des conomies, la crise de 2008 n'aurait pas exist car ils n'auraient pas accept de drglementer pour que les banquiers puissent faire n'importe quoi.

Un dernier exemple rcent d'imbrication entre les mdias, le pouvoir et les autorits scientifiques gouvernementales:  combien de fois avons-nous entendu dire que la pnurie de masques avant la crise du covid tait la consquence de dcisions gouvernementales prcdentes ? Le rapport du snat dit tout autre chose :




> *Masques Chirurgicaux : bien qualert, Jrme Salomon a choisi de ne pas reconstituer les stocks, sans en informer Agns Buzyn, et a fait  modifier a posteriori les conclusions dun rapport dexpert* 
> Sur la question du faible stock de masques chirurgicaux, les snateurs chargent clairement Jrme Salomon, le directeur gnral de la sant (lire aussi notre article sur le sujet pour plus de dtails). Bien qualert en 2018 par Sant publique France (SPF) que 600 millions de masques sont dclars non-conformes, que fait le directeur gnral de la sant (DGS) ? Il dcide de ne commander que 50 millions de masques, stonnent les snateurs.
> 
> Deux lments de gravit encadrent cette dcision. Jrme Salomon na  pas inform la ministre  de la Sant, Agns Buzyn. Prendre une telle dcision sans en rfrer  la ministre est pour le moins tonnant.
> 
> Mais ce nest pas tout. Selon le rapport de la commission denqute, le DGS  a modifi un rapport scientifique a posteriori pour justifier sa dcision . Une accusation qui sappuie sur un change de mails, obtenu par les snateurs, entre le directeur gnral de la sant et celui de Sant publique France, Franois Bourdillon, au sujet dun rapport dexpert. Cet expert, cest Jean-Paul Stahl, professeur de maladies infectieuses au CHU de Grenoble.
> 
>  Lanalyse de courriels changs entre la direction gnrale de la sant et Sant publique France atteste dune pression directe de M. Salomon sur lagence afin quelle modifie la formulation des recommandations de ce rapport avant sa publication au grand public  dit le rapport snatorial.
> 
> Une pression qui a fonctionn. Elle a permis de justifier, a posteriori, la dcision de Jrme Salomon de ne commander que 50 millions de masques, alors que le rapport dexpert prconisait bien, dans sa premire version, de reconstituer  un stock  dun milliard de masques. Or, lors de son audition en septembre 2020 devant le Snat, le directeur gnral de la sant sest appuy sur le rapport Stahl  pour justifier linutilit de constituer un tel stock et la pertinence de navoir command que si peu de masques en octobre 2018  constatent les snateurs.


Bien entendu Macron lui a renouvel toute sa confiance...

Je ne suis pas intervenu sur tes histoires de raison contre intuition mais a m'a bien fait bien rire. Ce n'est pas une intuition d'affirmer que nous sommes en permanence contraints par des intrts particuliers sans aucun rapport avec l'intrt gnral. Ce sont des faits documents. Et puis volontairement ou non tu rejoins la vague totalitaire qui consiste  considrer les opposants comme des irresponsables, ennemis du bien commun. De la mme manire les mdias filment durant des heures les black bloc en ignorant totalement la foule des manifestants pacifiques pour corrompre leurs messages. Nous baignons dans cette idologie dcadente, attention  la noyade.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elle prsente l avantage de faire su bien  la scu et de rgler une partie du problme du manque de mdecin.


Pour les conomies c'est compltement ngligeable, puisque les mdicaments que les mdecins prescrivent contre le rhume, la grippe, l'angine, la gastro entrite, etc, ne coutent pas trs cher et les enfants gurissent en 1 semaine.
Il faut un paquet de boite de paractamol pour atteindre le prix d'une chimio, ou d'une opration chirurgicale.




> Mais  long terme on affaibli srieusement nos systmes immunitaires quand on arrte de les entraner...


Un jour il n'y aura plus de restriction : plus de masque, plus de distanciation. Tout le monde pourra  nouveau faire travailler son systme immunitaire.
Il faudrait aller dans une grande convention, comme a t'entre bien en contact avec plein de maladies.  :+1: 

Malheureusement ils sont dj en train de nous prpar  un troisime confinement  ::roll::  ::(:  ::?: 
La Banque de France anticipe un troisime confinement
Covid :  Une troisime vague est certaine, son ampleur dpend de nous tous

----------


## foetus

> Malheureusement ils sont dj en train de nous prpar  un troisime confinement


 ::whistle::  1 gars du gouvernement a dit qu'avec le vaccin, la crise sanitaire durera encore minimum 10 mois : le temps de vacciner "suffisamment" (parce que le vaccin n'est pas obligatoire dixit le gouvernement depuis 1 mois) et d'attendre les rsultats ncessaires, peut-tre atteindre le fameux 60% d'immunit collective.

Mme P. Praud dans son mission est rsign  ::mouarf::  il annonce que tout ce qui n'est pas essentiel ne rouvrira pas le fameux 15 janvier 2021 et que cela peut durer jusqu'en mars, avril voire septembre 2021 ... en attente du succs du vaccin.

Et 10 mois, on se rapproche du fameux mois de mars 2022 : certains "complotistes" disaient que si E. Macron veut gagner, il faut qu'il nous garde sous cloche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le temps de vacciner "suffisamment" (parce que le vaccin n'est pas obligatoire


Le gouvernement pourrait changer d'avis et rendre la vaccination obligatoire.  ::(:  (ou alors les vaccins auront plus de droits que les autres, ils pourront aller au festival, en convention, etc)
Il n'y a que les personnes faibles qui ont peut-tre intrt  se faire vacciner, la plupart des gens ont un systme immunitaire capable de trs facilement combattre la maladie.

Si a se trouve plusieurs vaccins ne serviront  rien, car la virus a beaucoup mut.
Covid-19 : les scientifiques intrigus par de nouvelles mutations du SARS-CoV-2



> Cest aussi la molcule sur laquelle repose laction des vaccins qui  limitent  pour stimuler la production danticorps. Alors, tout changement dans cette protine pourrait modifier le comportement du virus vers une infectiosit ou une virulence plus grande. *Ou encore amoindrir lefficacit des vaccins*.


C'est devenu flippant la TV, a fait vraiment organe de propagande officielle :



> https://twitter.com/cavousf5/status/1338912137364828164
> C  vous / 6  La Maison
> Contre les #antivaccins,  il faut taper fort !  dclare @DrMartyUfml.
> Il explique dans #CVous





> Mme P. Praud dans son mission est rsign  il annonce que tout ce qui n'est pas essentiel ne rouvrira pas le fameux 15 janvier 2021 et que cela peut durer jusqu'en mars, avril voire septembre 2021


En rgle gnral il ne faut accorder aucune importance  ce qu'il dit. 
Mais pour une fois il aura peut-tre raison, on ne sait pas, on pourrait encore tre confin en 2023, tellement le gouvernement fait n'importe quoi. (et il y a plein d'autres pays qui ne font pas mieux, c'est hallucinant)
On pourrait au moins laisser les salles de sport ouvertes, car l'activit physique renforce le systme immunitaire.
Il doit y avoir plein de gens qui grignotent trop car ils sont dprims et qui ne peuvent pas faire d'activit physique  cause des restrictions qui doivent tre en train de devenir obse. (donc plus  risque)




> si E. Macron veut gagner, il faut qu'il nous garde sous cloche


Il parait que c'est plus facile de truquer des lctions  distance. (il faudra peut-tre voter par courrier)

=====
Le vrai problme ce n'est pas la maladie, c'est la crise conomique (qui tait dj l bien avant 2019).

----------


## foetus

> Le gouvernement pourrait changer d'avis et rendre la vaccination obligatoire.  (ou alors les vaccins auront plus de droits que les autres, ils pourront aller au festival, en convention, etc)


C'est le passeport vert en Isral, qu'apparement on commence en France  en discuter





> et il y a plein d'autres pays qui ne font pas mieux, c'est hallucinant)


La diffrence c'est que la France et 1 autre pays ont commenc le confinement depuis le mois d'octobre.

 la fin du mois de novembre, il y a eu pleins de pays qui ont dconfins.
Et d'autres depuis le 14 dcembre qui reconfine (comme l'Allemagne et les Pays-Bas) pour 3 - 5 semaines, centr sur les vacances de Nol et fin d'anne.
Enfin, 1 bonne partie des pays ferment leur frontires pour ne pas tre pris d'assaut pour les vacances d'hier.





> Il doit y avoir plein de gens qui grignotent trop car ils sont dprims et qui ne peuvent pas faire d'activit physique  cause des restrictions qui doivent tre en train de devenir obse. (donc plus  risque)


L'tat sensibilise actuellement, si je ne dis pas de btises, sur l'tat psychologique des franais

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et d'autres depuis le 14 dcembre qui reconfine


C'est n'importe quoi le confinement gnral, a n'a aucun sens de forcer les gens qui ne sont pas malade  rester chez eux.
Le confinement n'est pas une solution, a permet juste de "gagner" du temps, mais comme les gouvernement n'ont aucune ide, les peuples restent bloqus, leur sant mental et physique se dgradent.




> 1 bonne partie des pays ferment leur frontires pour ne pas tre pris d'assaut pour les vacances d'hier.


Je crois que les suisses laissent les franais venir pour faire du ski, par contre notre gouvernement essaie de dissuader les franais d'y aller :
Ski  Nol : isolement de sept jours et contrles alatoires pour les Franais partis skier  l'tranger




> L'tat sensibilise actuellement, si je ne dis pas de btises, sur l'tat psychologique des franais


La sensibilisation ne doit pas servir  grand chose.
Le gouvernement ne peut rien faire pour empcher les gens de dprimer, il n'y aucune bonne nouvelle, aucun espoir, on ne voit pas le bout du tunnel, on sait juste que la crise conomique s'aggrave encore plus vite que d'habitude.
Travail et confinement : la moiti des salaris en situation de dtresse psychologique



> La sant mentale des salaris "na jamais t aussi basse" depuis le dbut de la crise sanitaire. Les jeunes, les femmes et les managers sont les plus touchs, selon un baromtre ralis par Opinionway pour le cabinet Empreinte Humaine
> 
> La dtresse psychologique est un indicateur de sant mentale utilis pour diagnostiquer les troubles mentaux. Elle regroupe des manifestations de dsespoir, de nervosit, dagitation et de dpression. Elle favorise les troubles anxieux et de laddiction et peut engendrer des consquences physiques comme les AVC ou lhypertension


Bon par contre imaginez la dtresse psychologique des managers, a me fait marrer, mais a c'est personnel, ils doivent bien contempl leur inutile actuellement. (c'est le seul truc qui remonte le moral ^^)

====
Pourquoi la banque de France donne son avis ? Elle se trompe constamment.
La Banque de France anticipe un troisime confinement



> La Banque de France anticipe un troisime confinement aprs une troisime vague. Ce nest pas dit comme a, pour ne pas dsesprer le peuple, mais cest ce qui ressort de ses dernires prvisions.
> 
> Premier point : aux dires du gouverneur, Franois Villeroy de Galhau en personne, lundi 14 dcembre sur RTL, lanne qui sachve a t encore pire que ce que lon craignait.  Avant la deuxime vague, nous pensions qu'on aurait une rcession d'un peu moins de 9%, nous pensons aujourd'hui que sur l'ensemble de l'anne 2020 on sera entre -9% et -10%" de contraction du PIB , a-t-il dclar. Comme on estime gnralement que le PIB devait augmenter de 1% en 2020 sil ny avait pas eu de Covid, *la rcession se chiffre en ralit entre 10 et 11%.*
> 
> Ce mme lundi 14 dcembre, la Banque de France publiait son  scnario central  pour lan prochain :  une croissance en 2021 de seulement 5%.
> 
> Faites le compte : avec moins 10%  en 2020 et plus 5% en 2021, nous serons  la fin de lan prochain  encore moins 5% par rapport au niveau que nous aurions atteint sil  ny avait pas eu la pandmie. Terrible perspective !
> 
> Ce qui chagrine, cest ce petit 5% de croissance prvu par la Banque de France pour  2021. Aprs le  bain de sang  de cette anne horrible, on aurait pu escompter un rebond plus vigoureux. LObservatoire franais des conjonctures conomiques (OFCE), par exemple, table aujourd'hui sur une croissance de 7% lan prochain.


Si a se trouve le PIB chutera plus en 2021 qu'en 2020...
Ils sont pnible  toujours tre hyper optimiste "on table aujourd'hui sur une croissance de 7% l'an prochain", a me stress d'entendre ce genre de chose. a me dsespre, a me rend nerveux, a me dprime. P**** de banque !
 ::evilred::  ::furax::  ::evilred::  ::furax::  ::mur::  ::no::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Macron a le covid ! 

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/909194/a...stique-positif

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron a le covid !


Il a bien de la chance, a lui permettra se reposer un peu et son systme immunitaire va apprendre  tre plus efficace contre la maladie.

Edit : ils ont attendu qu'il ait des symptmes pour le tester !  :8O: 
On aurait pu s'attendre  ce qu'il se fasse contrler chaque semaine. Bon au moins il n'a pas de traitement de faveur par rapport  un citoyen lambda.

----------


## Darkzinus

> On aurait pu s'attendre  ce qu'il se fasse contrler chaque semaine.


Pour quoi faire ? Autant les sportifs souvent tests je comprends. Autant l il a un risque limit (bon il l'a quand mme chop finalement !).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour quoi faire ?


Pour viter de transmettre la maladie. Tes contagieux avant d'avoir des symptme.
Emmanuel Macron diagnostiqu positif, *des cas contact en cascade dans la sphre politique*
Macron positif au coronavirus : *qui sont les cas contact du prsident ?*

On sait en regardant les pays asiatiques qu'il faut identifier les malades le plus tt possible. Il est plus facile de transmettre la maladie quand on n'a pas de symptme, parce qu'on ne fait pas trs attention  ne pas infecter les autres.
Alors que quand t'as des symptmes tu restes au lit.

a doit dpendre des virus et des tests, mais il doit tre parfois possible de savoir que quelqu'un est malade avant qu'il ne soit contagieux, et dans ce cas on le confine et voil ! Il ne contaminera personne.
Confiner des malades avant qu'ils ne soient contagieux c'est le top. C'est plus important de tester les gens qui n'ont pas de symptme. Quand t'as des symptmes dans le doute du te confine et voil On s'en fout que ce soit une grippe, un rhume, ou le SARS-CoV-2. T'es malade, tu te confines.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Confiner des malades avant qu'ils ne soient contagieux c'est le top.


Heu, c'est le principe mme du confinement gnral que tu dnigres !  ::roll::  
Ryu et ses contradictions  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est le principe mme du confinement gnral


Non parce qu'on confine des gens qui ne sont pas malade.  la limite imposer le masque dans les lieux ferms pourquoi pas, mais un confinement gnral c'est n'importe quoi. (quand on confine tout le monde personne ne fait particulirement attention, alors que quand on te dit "tu feras gaffe t'es contagieux" ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose)
Les pays asiatiques arrivent  ne pas faire de confinement gnral et ils grent les pidmies 1000 fois mieux que nous.

Quand on peut faire des campagnes massives de tests au tout dbut, on peut grer le problme.
Il est primordial de tester les asymptomatiques.

J'espre que lors de la prochaine pandmie le gouvernement s'en sortira mieux (en mme temps c'est difficile de faire pire).

----------


## tanaka59

@Ryu2000 : 

Les restrictions de mobilits et de contacts sont tout simplement devenus intenable ... voil . Pas tonnant qu' un moment la pression lache et que la population cde  la rbellion et / ou au non respect des rgles temporaires ... 

Sondage sur les lieux de contamination en France : https://www.europe1.fr/sante/exclu-e...ntanet-4012824 , des tudes similaires ont dj montr les mmes tendances en Italie, Belgique et Espagne.

La sant mentale et l'tat psychologique de la population atteind des niveaux inquitant , avec de possible rpercussion sur le long terme : https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Soci...ometre-1716913

----------


## CinePhil

> La Banque de France anticipe un troisime confinement aprs une troisime vague. Ce nest pas dit comme a, pour ne pas dsesprer le peuple, mais cest ce qui ressort de ses dernires prvisions.
> 
> Premier point : aux dires du gouverneur, Franois Villeroy de Galhau en personne, lundi 14 dcembre sur RTL, lanne qui sachve a t encore pire que ce que lon craignait.  Avant la deuxime vague, nous pensions qu'on aurait une rcession d'un peu moins de 9%, nous pensons aujourd'hui que sur l'ensemble de l'anne 2020 on sera entre -9% et -10%" de contraction du PIB , a-t-il dclar. Comme on estime gnralement que le PIB devait augmenter de 1% en 2020 sil ny avait pas eu de Covid, la rcession se chiffre en ralit entre 10 et 11%.
> 
> Ce mme lundi 14 dcembre, la Banque de France publiait son  scnario central  pour lan prochain : une croissance en 2021 de seulement 5%.
> 
> Faites le compte : avec moins 10% en 2020 et plus 5% en 2021, nous serons  la fin de lan prochain  encore moins 5% par rapport au niveau que nous aurions atteint sil ny avait pas eu la pandmie. Terrible perspective !
> 
> Ce qui chagrine, cest ce petit 5% de croissance prvu par la Banque de France pour 2021. Aprs le  bain de sang  de cette anne horrible, on aurait pu escompter un rebond plus vigoureux. LObservatoire franais des conjonctures conomiques (OFCE), par exemple, table aujourd'hui sur une croissance de 7% lan prochain.


C'est n'importe quoi cet extrait ! Du vrai nourjalisme de qualitay !  ::mrgreen::   ::ptdr:: 

Disons qu'on tait  un indice 100 au 31/12/2019.
Prvision originelle : 1% de croissance => indice prvisionnel  101 au 21/12/2020.
Prvision corrige dans cet extrait par la Banque de France : "entre -9% et -10%" => nouvel indice prvisionnel au 31/12/2020 compris entre 90 et 91.



> la rcession se chiffre en ralit entre 10 et 11%


Premire erreur ! La rcession (ou la croissance) se calcule par rapport  l'indice de rfrence (au 31/12/2019) et non pas par rapport  une prvision initiale. Donc la rcession sera comprise entre 9 et 10 %.




> Ce mme lundi 14 dcembre, la Banque de France publiait son  scnario central  pour lan prochain : une croissance en 2021 de seulement 5%.


Donc 5% par rapport  l'indice de rfrence au 31/12/2020. 
=> L'indice prvisionnel au 31/12/2021 sera compris entre 90 * 1.05 = 94.5 et 91 * 1.05 = 95.55.




> Faites le compte : avec moins 10% en 2020 et plus 5% en 2021, nous serons  la fin de lan prochain  encore moins 5% par rapport au niveau que nous aurions atteint sil ny avait pas eu la pandmie.


2me erreur de quelqu'un qui ne sait pas calculer avec les pourcentages !
Reprenons la prvision originelle avec un indice  101 fin 2020. La nouvelle prvision nous amne entre 94.5 et 95.55  fin 2021, soit entre -6.44% et -5.4%. des 101 anticips originellement au lieu des -5% annoncs par le journaleux.

Agrandissons les chiffres pour mieux nous en rendre compte.
Indice 100 au dpart :
Croissance de 25% => indice  125.
Rcession de 25% ensuite => indice  125 * 0.75 = 93.75 et non pas 100 comme le journaleux nul en maths pourrait le penser.  ::mrgreen:: 

En plus, si a reconfine en 2021, ce ne sera pas une croissance mais une nouvelle rcession que nous connatrons. Avec plein d'entreprises en faillite, plein de chmeurs en plus, des suicides et peut-tre des rvoltes.

Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non parce qu'on confine des gens qui ne sont pas malade.  la limite imposer le masque dans les lieux ferms pourquoi pas, mais un confinement gnral c'est n'importe quoi. (quand on confine tout le monde personne ne fait particulirement attention, alors que quand on te dit "tu feras gaffe t'es contagieux" ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose)
> Les pays asiatiques arrivent  ne pas faire de confinement gnral et ils grent les pidmies 1000 fois mieux que nous.
> 
> Quand on peut faire des campagnes massives de tests au tout dbut, on peut grer le problme.
> Il est primordial de tester les asymptomatiques.
> 
> J'espre que lors de la prochaine pandmie le gouvernement s'en sortira mieux (en mme temps c'est difficile de faire pire).


Mais, est-ce que tu suis un peu des fois ? Avec cette saloperie de Covid, tu peux tre malade, contagieux sans aucun symptmes. Tu fais comment pour ne confiner que les malades si mmes les malades ne savent pas qu'ils le sont ?  ::koi:: 
Tu vas me dire qu'il faut tester en masse. Mais les tests ne servent  rien non plus. Tu testes quoi ? Si tu as des anticorps. Mais, si tu as des anticorps a signifie que tu es malade  ou que tu as t malade et que maintenant, c'est pass. 
En plus, avec cette vacherie, visiblement quelques mois aprs tu n'as plus d'anticorps, donc tu pourrais le rechopper et tre de nouveau malade, contagieux et que a boucle  l'infini. C'est d'ailleurs un des points qui me fait tiquer sur leur vaccin. Si les anticorps disparaissent quid de lefficacit du vaccin ?

Bref, ta solution est aussi pourrie que celle du gouvernement. Je ne suis pas pro-Macron, mais je ne suis pas sr qu'il y ait de bonnes solutions avec cette merde. L, o ils sont nuls (et pourtant c'tait leur seule qualit de dpart), c'est sur la communication, et la manire de confiner. (plus toute leur connerie de politique de destruction des services publics qui nous a mis dans cette situation, mais a, c'est un autre sujet)

----------


## CinePhil

> Avec cette saloperie de Covid, tu peux tre malade, contagieux sans aucun symptmes.


Malade sans symptme ?  ::mouarf:: 

Infect sans symptme OK
Contagieux sans symptme OK

Je pense que ce qu'il veut dire est qu'il faudrait :
1) Isoler les malades (donc avec symptmes et tests positivement) ;
2) Tester les cas contacts et les isoler s'ils sont positifs ;
3) Laisser vivre les autres !

----------


## Paraffine

Le docteur Anthony Fauci (US) attire aussi l'attention sur un point peut-tre nglig concernant les vaccins : leur efficacit s'apprcie sur le fait de ne pas avoir de symptmes ( 95%) et surtout de ne pas dvelopper de forme grave (on frlerait les 100%). Par contre, rien ne dit qu'une fois vaccin on ne peut pas tre porteur du virus, et contagieux. Il n'y a pas encore de donnes sur ces points.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu vas me dire qu'il faut tester en masse. Mais les tests ne servent  rien non plus. Tu testes quoi ?


Je ne sais pas comment a fonctionne, mais les tests permettent d'identifier les malades asymptomatiques :
Porteur sain Covid : test, contagion, comment savoir ?



> Selon le Conseil scientifique, les personnes asymptomatiques  peuvent transmettre le virus et seraient responsables de 40  50 % des nouvelles contaminations. Il faudra peut tre penser  se faire tester avant Nol et faire preuve d'une extrme prudence pendant les ftes de fin d'anne pour viter les transmissions d'une personne contamine et asymptomatique vers une personne non contamine. Parce qu'on peut tre contaminant sans mme le savoir ! *Parmi l'ensemble des personnes testes du 30 novembre au 6 dcembre 2020, 75% se dclaraient sans symptmes*, un chiffre trs lgrement en hausse par rapport  celui de la semaine prcdente. Et *prs de la moiti (53%) des cas positifs ne prsentait pas de symptmes*, selon le point pidmiologique de Sant publique France du 10 dcembre. Par ailleurs, *la moiti des transmissions surviendrait durant la phase pr-symptomatique du patient*, donc avant l'apparition des symptmes. Cela signifie qu'on peut tre contagieux, mme sans symptmes.


Je prfre que la France achte 200 millions de tests que 200 millions de vaccins.




> visiblement quelques mois aprs tu n'as plus d'anticorps, donc tu pourrais le rechopper et tre de nouveau malade, contagieux et que a boucle  l'infini.


En ralit c'est extrmement rare et  chaque fois tu te fais recontamin tu guris de plus en plus vite.
C'est peut-tre parce que le virus mute trs vite qu'il est possible d'tre contamin plusieurs fois.




> je ne suis pas sr qu'il y ait de bonnes solutions avec cette merde.


Si, il suffit de regarder Taiwan et Singapour.
Tawan parvient  contenir l'pidmie sans confinement : un modle pour la prochaine crise ?

Enfin bon tant pis on va stopper le monde pendant des annes  cause d'une grippe
De toute faon l'conomie tait dj foutue et le pays se transformait dj en dictature avant 2020.

----------


## Invit

> Macron a le covid !


Mais ce n'est pas grave car depuis longtemps il a arrt les repas de travail et install l'application tous-anti-covid.
On en est tous tellement persuads qu'on se demande mme comment il a pu tre contamin...

----------


## Invit

> Le docteur Anthony Fauci (US) attire aussi l'attention sur un point peut-tre nglig concernant les vaccins : leur efficacit s'apprcie sur le fait de ne pas avoir de symptmes ( 95%) et surtout de ne pas dvelopper de forme grave (on frlerait les 100%). Par contre, rien ne dit qu'une fois vaccin on ne peut pas tre porteur du virus, et contagieux. Il n'y a pas encore de donnes sur ces points.


On peut avoir un lien vers cette dclaration ? Car a ne correspond pas vraiment  ce qui est dit ici : https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/sant...ins-1606404014




> L'efficacit est mesure en comparant le nombre de malades dans le groupe de volontaires qui a t vaccin et dans le groupe qui a reu un placebo.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faut que la femme de Macron fasse attention de ne pas se faire contaminer, elle est  risque.

Juste avant d'tre test positif au Covid-19, Emmanuel Macron dnait avec ses plus proches



> Autour d'une grande table de la Salle des Ftes du Palais, le chef de ltat tait entour du secrtaire gnral de llyse, Alexis Kohler,  sa droite, et de Richard Ferrand, prsident de l'Assemble nationale,  sa gauche. En face de lui se tenait Jean Castex, son premier ministre. Les responsables parlementaires Christophe Castaner (La Rpublique en marche) et Patrick Mignola (MoDem) faisaient partie des convives, comme les chefs de parti Stanislas Guerini et Franois Bayrou. Les conseillers politiques d'Emmanuel Macron, Thierry Solre et Stphane Sjourn, taient galement prsents.


On avait dit "pas plus de 6  tables"...

----------


## Invit

> Non cela ne prouve rien. Mais de doute il n'y aurait pas eu si une tude franaise/europenne avait repris le mme protocole pour prouver ou non l'efficacit de l'HCQ, ce qui n'a pas t fait. La seule tude qui a tent de le faire a t arrte en cours de route.


Mais non : c'est  celui qui annonce "des rsultats spectaculaires" de le dmontrer.
Et ensuite c'est quoi "le protocole" ? D'abord c'tait la chloroquine, puis l'hydroxychloroquine, puis HCQ+AZM, et en mars c'tait "au dbut et en fin de maladie", puis aprs "au dbut de la maladie uniquement", puis maintenant c'est plutt "en prophylaxie et  faible dose"...
Et des tudes proches du protocole de la 1ere tude, il y a en eu. Mme Recovery tait proche : hormis la dose de charge du 1er jour, les doses suivantes taient comparables  celles de l'ihu.




> Le doute s'installe galement quand on fait des attaques ad hominem qui n'ont rien  voir avec le sujet dont on parle
> ...


Oui et le doute s'installe aussi quand on nous rebat les oreilles avec des arguments d'autorit style "l'lite c'est moi", "meilleur expert mondial", "mon CV fait pallir tout le monde", "taisez-vous"...
Et aussi quand on nous rebat les oreilles avec le "lancetgate" ou le remdesivir alors qu'on parlait de l'HCQ.




> Dans ce sujet, tu dfends plus la position officielle avec les mmes arguments douteux, que tu n'apportes de vritables preuves.


Heu quoi ? Et c'est quoi la "position officielle" d'abord ?
Je ne dfends rien du tout, je veux juste avoir une ide la plus fiable possible de la ralit sur ce qui fonctionne ou pas contre cette crise sanitaire. Jusqu' aujourd'hui on a rien trouv de mieux pour cela que des tudes scientifiques faites srieusement. Maintenant que X ou Y fasse ou dise n'importe quoi, j'en ai vraiment rien  carrer mais quand a met clairement les gens en danger, l a devient gnant.




> Un dernier exemple rcent d'imbrication entre les mdias, le pouvoir et les autorits scientifiques gouvernementales
> ...


Encore une fois : et alors ? Oui les complots existent, les big pharma sont des enfoirs qui font tout pour maximiser leurs profits et les grands mdias sont possds par des multinationales. Ca n'empche pas que les masques/gel/confinements/vaccins peuvent quand mme avoir un certain intrt pour limiter la maladie.

C'est bien d'avoir un regard critique mais pourquoi tu ne l'as pas sur tout le monde de la mme faon ? Car dsol mais les conflits d'intrt ne sont pas que financiers. Certains cherchent juste de la reconnaissance pour flatter leur ego,  un tel point qu'ils seraient mme capable d'optimiser leurs publications scientifiques, vanter leur classement expertscale, donner leur avis dans des livres, passer  la tv, appaitre rgulirement dans leur chaine YT... sans bien-sr se risquer  dbattre avec les collgues scientifiques comme c'est pourtant l'usage...

----------


## Paraffine

> On peut avoir un lien vers cette dclaration ? Car a ne correspond pas vraiment  ce qui est dit ici : https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/sant...ins-1606404014


NIAID= National Institute of Allergy and Infections Diseases

https://theforum.sph.harvard.edu/events/covid-19-2/

Aux environs de la minute 22.

----------


## Invit

> NIAID= National Institute of Allergy and Infections Diseases
> 
> https://theforum.sph.harvard.edu/events/covid-19-2/
> 
> Aux environs de la minute 22.


Merci, c'est interessant.
Donc en gros il dit qu'on ne sait pas encore et que dans le doute quelqu'un de vaccin doit continuer  porter un masque pour ne pas risquer d'infecter les autres.
Dans le pire des cas, a voudrait dire qu'il faut vacciner 100% de la population au lieu des 60/70% de "l'immunit collective" donc a ne change pas normment les choses non plus (hormis que big pharma s'enrichira un peu plus).

----------


## Invit

Par contre, il dit que c'est comme pour le vaccin contre la grippe mais a n'a pas l'air d'tre le cas. Certaines sources semblent dire que le vaccin contre la grippe empche d'tre infectieux.




> ma vaccination protge les personnes avec qui je suis en contact


https://www.hauts-de-france.ars.sant...%A0%20face.pdf

----------


## Paraffine

> Donc en gros il dit qu'on ne sait pas encore et que dans le doute quelqu'un de vaccin doit continuer  porter un masque pour ne pas risquer d'infecter les autres.


Exactement, pas de donnes sur ce point, on ne peut ni infirmer ni confirmer au stade actuel. Le Dr Fauci semble proccup par le nombre de personnes dcides  ne pas se faire vacciner et donne quelques indications sur le niveau de vaccination qu'il estime souhaitable (je ne sais plus  quel moment de l'interview, par contre).

----------


## Invit

> Exactement, pas de donnes sur ce point, on ne peut ni infirmer ni confirmer au stade actuel. Le Dr Fauci semble proccup par le nombre de personnes dcides  ne pas se faire vacciner et donne quelques indications sur le niveau de vaccination qu'il estime souhaitable (je ne sais plus  quel moment de l'interview, par contre).



Ok.
Pour la prvention de la transmission, a semble tre le cas chez l'animal donc c'est prometteur pour l'homme mais  vrifier :


( 9:53)

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, les 60 ou 70% sont  mon avis fantaisiste.

Plusieurs hypothses

Le vaccin protg uniquement du covid, mais pas de le porter. 
Dans ce cas l on ne devrait vacciner que les populations  risques
Les autres risquant peu, a me parait pas utile. 

Soit il protge aussi de la transmission, et en fait c est  peu prs pareil... parce que a influer juste sur la vitesse de destruction.

Si il n y a plus de cible  risque... C est pas bien grave s il transite dans la population.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour les balises GPS, c'est dj fait.
> Tawan a utilis un traage par tlphone portable pour les gens en quarantaine, dispositif parfois complt par un bracelet lectronique.
> Appels jusqu' deux fois par jour, surveillance par golocalisation, interdiction d'teindre l'appareil, intervention de la police en quelques minutes.
> 
> D'autres pays accdent  des donnes fournies par les oprateurs.


Presque pareil en Pologne, ma belle-sur a t en quarantaine quand elle a t testes positive, un jour elle n'a pas rpondu au tlphone (elle se lavait les cheveux...), les flics sont passs dans les 5 minutes, elle a eu de la chance que son frre, prsent, aie pu expliquer la situation.




> En fait, les 60 ou 70% sont  mon avis fantaisiste.


Ils sont bass sur un fait prcis : partout ou on a laisser la contamination aller  son terme, a s'est arrt entre 60% et 65% de contamins (Charles de Gaulle, Manaus.....). Donc on connait le taux d'immunisation ncessaire pour stopper le truc. Chance, il est assez bas (d'habitude, c'est entre 75% et 98%).




> Dans ce cas l on ne devrait vacciner que les populations  risques.


Tout le monde est  risque. Les jeunes crvent moins en proportions, mais les estimations US que j'avais lues taient de 12 000 morts en dessous de 35 ans. Sans compter les bien plus nombreux porteurs de squelles plus ou moins graves.

----------


## Gunny

> Tout le monde est  risque. Les jeunes crvent moins en proportions, mais les estimations US que j'avais lues taient de 12 000 morts en dessous de 35 ans. Sans compter les bien plus nombreux porteurs de squelles plus ou moins graves.


+1, il faut vraiment arrter le mythe que ce n'est une maladie dangereuse que pour les vieux et immunodprims. Il n'y a aucune raison d'arrter le vaccination aprs ces groupes, on y gagne sur tous les fronts. Rien qu'au bas niveau financier des arrts maladie, a va sans aucun doute tre moins cher de vacciner tout le monde, et je ne compte mme pas les cots indirects.

De plus ne pas avoir de symptmes limite la chance de contaminer quelqu'un d'autre, ne serait-ce que par ce que vous ne passerez pas votre temps  asperger vos alentours de vos fluides corporels (et encore plus si on continue les gestes barrires).

Autre argument, aucun vaccin n'tant fiable  100%, on protge AUSSI les personnes sensibles (incluant celles qui ne peuvent pas se faire vacciner) en vaccinant tout le monde.

----------


## Paraffine

> Tout le monde est  risque. Les jeunes crvent moins en proportions, mais les estimations US que j'avais lues taient de 12 000 morts en dessous de 35 ans.


Le Dr Fauci dans son interview voque un cas comparable de sa connaissance (32 ans, plutt sportif) et suggre un problme mdical sous-jacent.
Notre mode de vie occidental favorise un tat inflammatoire chronique de l'organisme, ce n'est pas parce que nous ne sommes pas "malades" que nous sommes en bonne sant. C'est peut-tre _un_ des facteurs expliquant des carts spectaculaires de la mortalit selon les pays.




> Sans compter les bien plus nombreux porteurs de squelles plus ou moins graves.


Possible bombe  retardement, en effet.
Dans l'interview avec Appoline "WhatsHerName", le Pr Raoult disait son inquitude au sujet de lsions constates par l'IHU chez des personnes *asymptomatiques*.
Silence assourdissant sur le sujet.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Dans l'interview avec Appoline "WhatsHerName", le Pr Raoult disait son inquitude au sujet de lsions constates par l'IHU chez des personnes *asymptomatiques*.
> Silence assourdissant sur le sujet.


Tiens, pour une fois qu'il ne dit pas de conneries, lui... mais non, le silence n'est pas assourdissant. C'est plus vicieux, l'information est l, sous-jacente, les gens l'voquent rapidement, et passent  autre chose. Il y a un dni fort sur le sujet. Qui doit tre douloureux pour les gens qui souffrent, du genre "t'st pas mort(e), de quoi tu te plains?". Quand on feuillette les actualits, on voit parfois le sujet ressortir. Mais il ne reste jamais beaucoup visible, c'est vrai.

Dans cette priode hautement anxiogne, les gens se rassurent comme ils peuvent, et ont tendance  zapper certaines informations dsagrables. Et je partage l'inquitude du docteur Raoult. C'est difficile  dtecter, facile  oublier, et impossible (en l'tat actuelle des connaissances)  gurir. Les gens vont se trimbaler a  vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on protge AUSSI les personnes sensibles (incluant celles qui ne peuvent pas se faire vacciner) en vaccinant tout le monde.


Mme en tant vaccin tu peux tomber malade et tu peux aussi tre contagieux (les pourcentages que j'avais vu taient extrmement faible, mais peu importe, c'est pour le principe)
*Faites bien ce que vous voulez*, personnellement je ne suis pas chaud pour faire le cobaye, je ne trouve pas le SARS-CoV-2 trs dangereux, donc pour moi le risque de la maladie est quasi inexistant, donc de mon point de vue le vaccin n'a quasiment aucun bnfice, mais il prsente des risques consquents.
J'ai le droit de penser que la maladie n'est pas dangereuse si je veux.




> suggre un problme mdical sous-jacent.


videment.
Quand il y a un jeune qui se croyait en bonne sant qui a des complications, c'est qu'il n'tait pas en si bonne sant que a.
On n'est pas oblig d'tre au courant qu'on a un problme de sant, tu peux avoir un cancer depuis des annes sans le savoir, tu peux faire de l'hypertension sans le savoir, etc.
Mme si tu vas faire un bilan sanguin, on ne pourra pas diagnostiquer tous tes problmes de sant.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tiens, pour une fois qu'il ne dit pas de conneries, lui... mais non, le silence n'est pas assourdissant. C'est plus vicieux, l'information est l, sous-jacente, les gens l'voquent rapidement, et passent  autre chose. Il y a un dni fort sur le sujet. Qui doit tre douloureux pour les gens qui souffrent, du genre "t'st pas mort(e), de quoi tu te plains?". Quand on feuillette les actualits, on voit parfois le sujet ressortir. Mais il ne reste jamais beaucoup visible, c'est vrai.


Toi aussi tu te prends pour un professeur de mdecine, comme Martin Hirsch ?

----------


## Invit

> Dans l'interview avec Appoline "WhatsHerName", le Pr Raoult disait son inquitude au sujet de lsions constates par l'IHU chez des personnes *asymptomatiques*.
> Silence assourdissant sur le sujet.


"Covid-19 : 30  45% d'asymptomatiques, qui peuvent eux aussi prsenter des dommages pulmonaires" https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sant...onaires_145101

"Covid-19 : 30  45 % des asymptomatiques ne sont pas  labri de squelles pulmonaires" https://www.vmmed.com/fr/blog/covid-...s-pulmonaires/

----------


## Paraffine

Merci pour les liens !

----------


## Invit

"Nous avons chou" : le roi de Sude sort de sa rserve sur la gestion de l'pidmie de Covid-19
https://www.lci.fr/international/cor...9-2173207.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Nous avons chou"


En ralit la Sude n'a pas fait pire que les autres pays, mais au moins les restaurants, les bars, les salles de sport sont rests ouvert.
Il n'y a pas eu de confinement gnral et ce n'est pas du tout l'hcatombe l-bas, leur stratgie est meilleure que la notre  :;):  (avec le confinement tu transmets la maladie  tous les membres de ta famille, je ne trouve pas a gnial)

On va probablement continuer de nous embter avec le SARS-CoV-2 pendant l'intgralit de 2021 :
Covid : le Pr Arnaud Fontanet envisage la "fin du tunnel fin 2021 si la population est largement vaccine"



> "Ces vaccins ont une bonne, trs bonne efficacit" ajoute-t-il, et "dautres vaccins viendront, et jespre que dici fin 2021, on aura un panel de vaccins diffrents pour cibler diffrents types de population".


Personnellement je ne me fais pas vacciner contre la grippe.

----------


## BenoitM

> En ralit la Sude n'a pas fait pire que les autres pays, mais au moins les restaurants, les bars, les salles de sport sont rests ouvert.
> Il n'y a pas eu de confinement gnral et ce n'est pas du tout l'hcatombe l-bas, leur stratgie est meilleure que la notre  (avec le confinement tu transmets la maladie  tous les membres de ta famille, je ne trouve pas a gnial)
> Personnellement je ne me fais pas vacciner contre la grippe.


Euh ca dpend  qui tu les compares:
Norvge 75 morts par millions d'habitants
Finlande 89, 
Danemark 176 , 
Allemagne 300
La Sude se situe  770... 
Il faudra srement des tudes approfondies pour expliquer les diffrence entre les pays (densit, coutume locale, moyenne d'age de la population, (non) gestion de la crise et mesure prise).

----------


## CinePhil

> Il faudra srement des tudes approfondies pour expliquer les diffrence entre les pays (densit, coutume locale, moyenne d'age de la population, (non) gestion de la crise et mesure prise).


et systme de comptage !

Il y aura de quoi faire une thse sur l'tude de la mortalit en 2020 dans diffrents pays par cause, ge, co-morbidits... compare aux annes prcdentes.

Je ne serais pas tonn que le nombre de morts trs gs ne soit pas trs diffrent par rapport aux annes prcdentes mais que la rpartition par cause de dcs soit trs diffrente parce que la plupart de ces dcs auraient quand mme eu lieu quelques jours, semaines ou mois plus tard... mais pas attribus  la covid.

Par contre on constatera peut-tre aussi une augmentation de certaines causes de dcs chez des personnes oins ges parce que ces personnes l n'auront pas pu tre soignes correctement  cause de la crise covid (soins retards qui sont dlivrs finalement trop tard pour retarder le dcs...).

----------


## Invit

> En ralit la Sude n'a pas fait pire que les autres pays,..


Oh non, ils ont juste 10x plus de morts que leurs voisins. Mais tu devrais aller le dire au roi de Sude puisque tu es mieux renseign que lui.




> Par contre on constatera peut-tre aussi une augmentation de certaines causes de dcs chez des personnes oins ges parce que ces personnes l n'auront pas pu tre soignes correctement  cause de la crise covid (soins retards qui sont dlivrs finalement trop tard pour retarder le dcs...).


Ce qui aurait certainement t bien pire sans les limitations de dplacements, avec des hopitaux saturs en permanence et des malades qui auraient encore plus peur de sortir.

----------


## Ryu2000

L en Sude il n'y a pas de confinement strict, le masque devient obligatoire dans les transports en commun et il y a au maximum 4 personnes par table au restaurant, c'est  peu prs tout.




> Oh non, ils ont juste 10x plus de morts que leurs voisins.


Il ne faut jamais se comparer aux autres, il faut que chacun fasse son truc dans son coin sans se proccuper des autres.
Il y a 10 230 000 sudois et il y a eu 7 993 morts soit disant du au SARS-CoV-2 a reprsente 0.0781% des sudois.

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit intressant de tuer l'conomie et le moral de toute une nation pour essayer de faire un peu moins de morts.
Les consquences du confinement seront lourdes. La sant des gens confins se dgrade vite.

----------


## Invit

> la Sude n'a pas fait pire que les autres pays





> Il ne faut jamais se comparer aux autres,


heu... okay...




> Je ne pense pas qu'il soit intressant de tuer l'conomie et le moral de toute une nation pour essayer de faire un peu moins de morts.
> Les consquences du confinement seront lourdes. La sant des gens confins se dgrade vite.


Malheureusement cela dpasse compltement mes comptences donc tu devrais plutt contacter directement l'OMS pour leur faire profiter de ton expertise : https://www.who.int/fr/about/who-we-are/contact-us

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui, le covid tue en dessous de 40 ans... mais l important c est la proportion dans la population.

Chez les personnes ges on arrive  13% de morts.
Chez les moins de 40 ans, on est 2 pour 1000 de mmoire, 0 en dessous de 10 ans.

Ca veut dire que si toute la population de moins de 40 ans tait contamine en France, on aurait pour 24 millions de personnes... on aurait 50 000 morts... a pondrer par 60% environ 30 000.

a pique... mais c est loin d tre suffisant pour arrter le pays pour cette classe d ge je pense. Surtout que je suis convaincu que cette proportion est majoritairement constitue de personnes  risques... donc qui pourraient tre la cible d une administration du vaccin.

Le risque 0 n existe pas.
Et pour un vaccin neuf je doute que l on soit  un taux d effet indsirable de l ordre de 2 pour 1000... a mon avis, c est bien au dessus.

Pour le moment, Je pense donc que le vaccin pour les jeunes est plutt un mauvais choix. 
Et je ne le ferai que si j y suis contraint. 
Des effets  long terme sur des plus de 70 ans... on s en fout un peu. Mais  37 ans... Je n ai pas envie de dcouvrir dans 15 ans que je vivrai mal  cause de ce vaccin.

----------


## Invit

> Ca veut dire que si toute la population de moins de 40 ans tait contamine en France, on aurait pour 24 millions de personnes... on aurait 50 000 morts... a pondrer par 60% environ 30 000.
> ...
> Et pour un vaccin neuf je doute que l on soit  un taux d effet indsirable de l ordre de 2 pour 1000... a mon avis, c est bien au dessus.


Tu compares des effets indsirables potentiels (rougeur au niveau de l'injection, quelques heures de fatigue...) avec des morts... 
Et le vaccin on choisit  qui on l'injecte (donc pas les personnes contre-indiques) alors que le virus, on ne choisit pas qui va tre infect (ni mme quelle classe d'age, en fait).




> Je n ai pas envie de dcouvrir dans 15 ans que je vivrai mal  cause de ce vaccin.


Sauf qu'on n'a jamais observ ce genre de problme,  ma connaissance, dans toute l'histoire des vaccins. Les plus grandes critiques des vaccins concernaient les adjuvants et justement il n'y en a pas dans les vaccins  ARN messager.
Par contre la covid, on commence a en avoir une petite ide de ses dangers rels...

Perso, je ne suis pas encore concern par la vaccination donc j'attends de voir mais a me saoule les gens qui ne veulent ni masque, ni fermeture, ni confinement, ni vaccin, ni rien. A un moment, faut arrter de croire au Pre Noel et de rejeter toutes les fautes sur les autres.

----------


## Gunny

> Et pour un vaccin neuf je doute que l on soit  un taux d effet indsirable de l ordre de 2 pour 1000... a mon avis, c est bien au dessus.


Ou bien on peut faire confiance aux dizaines de milliers de spcialistes de par le monde dont c'est le boulot. En fait on n'a mme pas besoin de leur faire confiance, tout le protocole est public : https://ec.europa.eu/info/live-work-...ey-are-safe_fr
Et si cela n'est pas assez convainquant, je conseille de ne pas trop penser  toutes les autres choses du quotidien, parce que peu de choses font l'objet d'un suivi aussi rigoureux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Mon dieu cela devient de pire en pire cette pidmie ..  :8O: 

Italie > confinement drastique a compter d'aujourd'hui et interdiction des dplacements entre rgions/villes (nol et nouvel an sacrifis)
Espagne > toutes les rgions sont verrouilles jusqu' nouvelle ordre, pas d'entres ou de sorties ni entre rgions ...
GB/UK > mme chose  Londres et le sud est de l'Angleterre , nouveau confinement a cause d'une souche plus virulente + le brexit 
Pays Bas > confinement depuis vendredi 18 ...
Belgique > allez hop on est encore plus radical , test pcr + quarantaine  tout voyageur non rsident Belge  compter du 25 dcembre , la fermeture de la Belgique est aussi sur la table pour le 1 janvier (un scnario  la mars 2020 bis rptita ...)
Pologne > nouveau confinement de 3  4 semaines
Denmark > meme chose qu'en Angleterre avec confinement strict et verrouillage du territoire. 

Vu le bourbier et le merdier j'ai l'impression qu'un confinement aussi strict que Mars / Avril va revenir en Janvier / fvrier ...  ::?: 

Quelque chose nous pend au nez j'ai l'impression d'ici le milieu des vacances ... Je peux me tromper ... Rendez vous d'ici le 26 dcembre  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne dis pas que je suis contre les vaccins, juste que chacun d entre eux s accompagn d effets indsirable qui ont t valu massivement et longtemps avant de passer au stade public. Tout simplement parce que ces effets ne sont pas facile  mesurer.

Les labos eux mme le dise, en gros a se passe bien mais
On ne sait pas combien de temps dure l immunit
On ne sait pas si a prvient d tre porteur sain
On ne connais pas les effets indsirable  long terme.

Il y aura forcment des gens qui ne supporteront pas le vaccin, mme qui en mourront. Est ce 1 pour 1000 ou 1 pour 1 million... nous   en savons rien.

Pour le moment, Je vois bien le bnfice pour les population ges, moins pour les plus jeunes.

Si on est sur le.meme modle que la grippe, en terme de vaccination, est ce que a serait choquant? Pas ncessairement.

Pour l instant j envoie donc les vieux tester le vaccin et je verrai plus tard selon les rsultats comment je vais ragir.

Mais je ne suis pas motiv du tout  prendre un truc inconnu pour sauver des plus de 80 ans...  qui ne seraient pas vacciner.

Je prfre cette perte dans la societe

----------


## foetus

> Mon dieu cela devient de pire en pire cette pidmie ..


Effectivement  ::?: , cela semble tre la fameuse seconde vague, mais c'est 1 peu normal (et attendu) : ftes avec dplacements + janvier/ fvrier mois avec le pic de grippe.
Mais la situation en Europe semble exploser  ::aie:: 

Mais en France depuis octobre 2020 (depuis 3 mois), on a couvre-feu - confinement - restrictions et on s'apperoit qu'on peut craindre le pire pour la priode fin dcembre 2020 et mars 2021.
Lorsque certains disaient que les chiffres en France taient gonfls, on a l'info : le 7 dcembre 2020 on a eu autant de morts (+ 4000) qu'en 2019 ... donc ce n'est pas non + l'apocalypse qu'on nous fait subir depuis fvrier 2020.
Coronavirus : Le record de mortalit en France de 2019 dj dpass dbut dcembre, selon lInsee, source 20 minutes
En janvier et fvrier on risque de morfler svre et le vaccin va arriver trop tard  ::roll::   ::roll::  on verra bien ... qui vivra verra  ::mrgreen:: 

Et pour ton information, le 8 dcembre 2020, 1 information d'1 confinement le 4-5 janvier 2021 en France a t dmentie  ::ptdr:: 
Coronavirus : Non, la date dun troisime confinement na pas t dcide par le gouvernement, source 20 minutes

----------


## Gunny

> Je ne dis pas que je suis contre les vaccins, juste que chacun d entre eux s accompagn d effets indsirable qui ont t valu massivement et longtemps avant de passer au stade public. Tout simplement parce que ces effets ne sont pas facile  mesurer.
> 
> Les labos eux mme le dise, en gros a se passe bien mais
> On ne sait pas combien de temps dure l immunit
> On ne sait pas si a prvient d tre porteur sain
> On ne connais pas les effets indsirable  long terme.
> 
> Il y aura forcment des gens qui ne supporteront pas le vaccin, mme qui en mourront. Est ce 1 pour 1000 ou 1 pour 1 million... nous   en savons rien.
> 
> ...


Mais justement, les vaccins pour le covid, comme tous les vaccins, ont un protocole de test drastique. Au moment o ils sont approuvs, ils ont dj t administrs  des dizaines de milliers de personnes suivies pendant des mois. Quelque chose de l'ordre de mme 1/10000 se verrait comme le nez au milieu de la figure. Et ils continuent d'tre surveills au fur et  mesure du dploiement, encore une fois de la mme manire que n'importe quel vaccin. On en est  un niveau de scurit qui dpasse presque tout ce qui nous entoure.
Je parle des vaccins que l'on va avoir en Europe videmment, si j'tais russe ou chinois je serrerais un peu plus les fesses...

----------


## Invit

> Lorsque certains disaient que les chiffres en France taient gonfls, on a l'info : le 7 dcembre 2020 on a eu autant de morts (+ 4000) qu'en 2019 ... donc ce n'est pas non + l'apocalypse qu'on nous fait subir depuis fvrier 2020.


Heu... non. C'est 40000, et non 4000 : "Au 7 dcembre, 46.703 dcs de plus que lan dernier  la mme date avaient t recenss  un excs de mortalit essentiellement li au Covid-19. "

https://www.20minutes.fr/sante/29357...re-selon-insee

----------


## foetus

> Heu... non. C'est 40000, et non 4000


 ::nono:: 
Entre le 1er janvier et le 7 dcembre, 617.197 dcs sont survenus en 2020 , prcise linstitut national de la statistique, qui en avait recens 613.243 pour toute lanne 2019. -> Donc 617197 - 613243 = 3954.
Les 40000 sont les 24 jours de + (du 8 au 31 dcembre 2020) ... et pour l'instant on ne peut rien dire  ::langue2:: .
Mais statistiquement 613243 / 12, cela 51103 morts par mois.

Et on sait qu'il y a eu 1 pic de 12000 morts en mars ou avril 2020.


dit : Message du dessous



> Les 46.703 de plus, c'est quand on compare 2020 et 2019 sur une priode comparable (du 1er janvier au 7 dcembre).
> Je re-cite ton article : "Au 7 dcembre, 46.703 dcs de plus que lan dernier  la mme date avaient t recenss  un excs de mortalit essentiellement li au Covid-19."


Effectivement tu as raison  ::mrgreen:: , mais cela reste du statistiquement qui ne prend pas en compte le couvre-feu (depuis le 15 dcembre) et la semaine d'auto-confinement (avec par exemple, l'arrt des coles 2 jours avant)
Concrtement, au 7 dcembre 2020 +3954 morts par rapport  2019 et on a 24 jours qui reste.

----------


## Invit

> Entre le 1er janvier et le 7 dcembre, 617.197 dcs sont survenus en 2020 , prcise linstitut national de la statistique, qui en avait recens 613.243 pour toute lanne 2019. -> Donc 617197 - 613243 = 3954.
> Les 40000 sont les 3 semaines de + (du 7 au 31 dcembre 2020) ... et pour l'instant on ne peut rien dire .
> Mais statistiquement 613243 / 12, cela 51103 morts par mois.
> 
> Et on sait qu'il y a eu 1 pic de 12000 morts en mars ou avril 2020.


Non. Les 617.197 de 2020 c'est du 1er janvier au 7 dcembre 2020. Les 613.243 de 2019 c'est pour toute l'anne 2019.
Les 46.703 de plus, c'est quand on compare 2020 et 2019 sur une priode comparable (du 1er janvier au 7 dcembre).
Je re-cite ton article : "Au 7 dcembre, 46.703 dcs de plus que lan dernier  la mme date avaient t recenss  un excs de mortalit essentiellement li au Covid-19."

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu compares des effets indsirables potentiels (rougeur au niveau de l'injection, quelques heures de fatigue...) avec des morts...


Il y a eu des campagnes de vaccination qui ont pos beaucoup plus de problmes que a.
D'ailleurs les laboratoires pharmaceutique ont fait du lobbying pour tre un minimum protg (les 170 projets de vaccin ont tous t dvelopp  l'arrache, donc il est trs probable que les vaccins autoriss produisent des effets secondaires trs nfaste).
Vaccins contre la Covid : lUE indemnisera les laboratoires en cas deffets secondaires inattendus



> Sur le volet financier, des discussions se poursuivent. Le Figaro affirme que *les autorits europennes indemniseront le fabricant si la responsabilit de ce dernier tait mise en cause en cas de dommages futurs.* La Commission europenne confirme au quotidien quen compensation pour les risques levs pris pour la fabrication de vaccins, "*les accords d'achat anticip conclus avec certains laboratoires prvoient que les tats membres indemnisent le fabricant pour certaines responsabilits encourues*". LAgence europenne des mdicaments affirme quun systme de suivi du vaccin, aprs son lancement, sera mis en place pour surveiller que les effets secondaires soient remonts aux autorits sanitaires.


Les laboratoires ont anticip les problmes au cas o. Si il y a des procs les laboratoires seront aid par l'UE pour payer les avocats.
Pour l'instant il impossible de connaitre les consquences du vaccin  long terme (les problmes peuvent commencer  se voir 2, 3 ans plus tard)

Un exemple de campagne de vaccination qui a fait plus de mal que de bien :
Une augmentation de 65 % de SEP aprs le pic de vaccination contre lhpatite B en 1994



> partir de deux sources de donnes, celles du systme national dAssurance-maladie (CNAM) et du systme de pharmacovigilance de lANSM (Agence nationale de scurit des mdicaments et des produits de sant), le Dr Dominique Le Houzec, conseiller mdical du rseau REVAHB*, identifie *une augmentation de 65 % des cas de sclroses en plaques (SEP) dans les annes 1995-1996, soit deux ans aprs la campagne de vaccination de masse contre lhpatite B qui a eu lieu en 1994*.  Les donnes chiffres disponibles en France montrent donc un signal statistique certain en faveur dun lien de causalit entre lvnement vaccination-HB et lapparition de SEP, avec une corrlation maximale dans les deux annes suivant la vaccination , explique le Dr Le Houzec.


Je ne vais pas me prcipiter sur un des vaccins autoriss en France. On va dj regarder ce qu'il va se passer chez les cobayes qui sont dj sur liste d'attente.
Je pense que plusieurs vaccins n'empcheront pas de contracter la maladie (parce que le virus mute).
Je pense que le SARS-CoV-2, n'est pas une maladie trs dangereuse.  (c'est du niveau de la grippe, mais comme nos systmes immunitaire ne l'ont jamais rencontr il leur faut un temps pour s'adapter (quoi qu'il y a un paquet d'asymptomatiques qui gurissent sans rien remarquer)).

Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul  ne pas vouloir me prcipiter sur le premier vaccin :
SONDAGE : 61 % DES FRANAIS N'ONT PAS L'INTENTION DE SE FAIRE VACCINER CONTRE LE CORONAVIRUS
Peut-tre qu'en juin on en saura un peu plus sur les diffrents vaccins :
Covid : le gouvernement espre vacciner au moins 17 millions de Franais d'ici juin




> test pcr + quarantaine  tout voyageur non rsident Belge  compter du 25 dcembre


C'est parfait  :+1:  :+1:  :+1: 
Les gens qui ne vivent pas ou qui ne travaillent pas en Belgique, n'ont rien  y foutre. Il faut arrter de traverser les frontires pour rien.

La Suisse est plus cool, pour l'instant il me semble que l-bas c'est encore "venez en ski si vous voulez, on ne va pas vous refouler  la frontire". En tout cas c'tait comme a pendant un moment puisque Jean Castex voulait contrler les gens qui revenaient de Suisse pour les mettre en quarantaine.
Contrles, quarantaine : le casse-tte des mesures de Jean Castex contre le ski  l'tranger



> Pour parvenir  cette fin,  le gouvernement envisage d'isoler sept jours les passagers de voitures qui viennent de pays frontaliers o les stations de ski seront ouvertes, comme la Suisse ou l'Espagne , explique-t-on  Matignon. Les voyageurs seront donc alatoirement contrls et mis en quarantaine aux frontires,  mais aussi dans les aroports pour les destinations non frontalires o les stations de ski seront ouvertes, comme l'Autriche , poursuit-on dans l'entourage de Jean Castex. Si les modalits de la quarantaine sont toujours en cours de discussion, deux options sont sur la table : une quarantaine  dans un lieu d'hbergement  proche de la frontire ou bien au domicile des voyageurs.  noter que pour les travailleurs transfrontaliers,  des attestations professionnelles pourront tre prsentes pour se soustraire  cette quarantaine .


La plupart vont passer entre les goutes mais certains vont se faire prendre :
Ces Franais qui bravent les menaces de sanction pour aller skier en Suisse



> 200 kilomtres de pistes ouvertes. Le paradis ? Presque. Nous sommes  la station de ski de Verbier, dans le canton du Valais. En Suisse, les remontes mcaniques n'ont jamais cess de fonctionner, pour le plus grand plaisir des vacanciers. *Parmi les touristes qui s'adonnent  la joie de ce sport de glisse, nombreux sont les Franais qui ont fait le dplacement.*


====
 cause du confinement il y a des gens qui ont augment leur consommation d'alcool et de tabac.
Alcool, tabac, drogue : lorsque le tltravail augmente les risques pendant le confinement
Le cancer en France en 2015 : 150 000 dcs et des ingalits professionnelles persistantes



> Quatre cas sur dix proviennent dun mode de vie. *Le tabac et lalcool restent les premires causes  avrs*  et  vitables , et les ingalits perdurent.


Des milliers de morts du cancer redouts : l'effet collatral du coronavirus



> Pendant le confinement, les consultations mdicales ont enregistr une importante baisse. Pour les patients atteints d'un cancer, une prise en charge trop tardive pourrait tre lourde de consquences. *Entre 5 000 et 10 000 dcs sont redouts  cause du retard li au coronavirus.*


Maladies cardio-vasculaires : pendant le confinement, les femmes doivent redoubler de vigilance



> *Plus de stress, moins d'activit physique* Le confinement peut aggraver les risques de maladies cardio-vasculaires chez les femmes, estime sur Europe 1 la professeure Claire Mounier-Vehier. Qui rappelle que chez ces dernires, les symptmes sont diffrents de ceux des hommes.


Pourquoi une hausse des suicides aprs le confinement est  craindre



> Une tude de la Fondation Jean Jaurs montre que c'est aprs les crises, plus encore que pendant, que les consquences psychologiques connaissent un pic.


Quand l'tat va arrter de maintenir en vie artificiellement les entreprises et que les bars, les restaurants, les boites de nuits vont faire faillites, il risque d'y avoir un paquet de suicides (comme chez les agriculteurs et les policiers).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est parfait 
> Les gens qui ne vivent pas ou qui ne travaillent pas en Belgique, n'ont rien  y foutre. Il faut arrter de traverser les frontires pour rien.
> 
> La Suisse est plus cool, pour l'instant il me semble que l-bas c'est encore "venez en ski si vous voulez, on ne va pas vous refouler  la frontire". En tout cas c'tait comme a pendant un moment puisque Jean Castex voulait contrler les gens qui revenaient de Suisse pour les mettre en quarantaine.
> Contrles, quarantaine : le casse-tte des mesures de Jean Castex contre le ski  l'tranger
> 
> La plupart vont passer entre les goutes mais certains vont se faire prendre :
> Ces Franais qui bravent les menaces de sanction pour aller skier en Suisse


Hier sur un reportage  la RTBF plusieurs politiques transfrontalier, Belge, Suisses, Luxembourgeois , Neerlandais comme Franais se sont insurgs du manque de coordination des politiques. Vu que les pays voisins n'ont pas les mmes politiques de restrictions aux mmes moment c'est un peu le voisin qui refile le problme au voisin ... 

Soit tout le monde prend les mmes rgles au mme moment sinon c'est foutoir ... 

L'autre problme est aussi les densits de population ... Forte . En somme si Genve se confine il est techniquement et "logiquement" cens  en tre de mme si l'on est ct franais ... Le virus n'a pas de frontire , et c'est pas en exemptant tel ou telle catgorie de test ou de quarantaine qu'on s'en sortira ... 

En quoi un travailleur qui passe une frontire tous les jours est moins  risque qu'une personne qui achte une baguette 1 fois par semaine ??? Aucune diffrence !!!

C'est la sacro-sainte vision europenne administrativo-bureaucrato-gographique du problme .

----------


## Invit

> les 170 projets de vaccin ont tous t dvelopp  l'arrache


Rapidement oui, " l'arrache" certainement pas. Les vaccins  ARN messager sont nouveaux mais tudis depuis des annes, les coronavirus galement, les phases de test des vaccins ont t raliss et les autorits sanitaires ont valid.




> Un exemple de campagne de vaccination qui a fait plus de mal que de bien :
> Une augmentation de 65 % de SEP aprs le pic de vaccination contre lhpatite B en 1994


Non. Il s'agit d'une corrlation et la causalit suspecte a t carte depuis presque 20 ans : 

"Lanalyse des donnes manant des dclarations spontanes et des tudes pidmiologiques ne confirme pas lexistence dun lien de cause  effet entre le vaccin anti-hpatite B et la sclrose en plaques. 
...
Les conclusions dun rapport rcemment publi ... ne corroborent pas non plus lhypothse dun lien de causalit entre le vaccin administr aux adultes et la survenue ou une rechute de la sclrose en plaques" https://www.who.int/vaccine_safety/c...s/Jun_2002/fr/




> Il y a eu des campagnes de vaccination qui ont pos beaucoup plus de problmes que a.


Oui, tellement beaucoup que tu n'es pas capable de donner un seul exemple avr...




> Les laboratoires ont anticip les problmes au cas o. Si il y a des procs les laboratoires seront aid par l'UE pour payer les avocats.


N'importe quoi. Tu pourrais au moins lire ton article :

"La Commission europenne, elle, dment "toute suggestion selon laquelle les contrats que la Commission ngocie ne respecteraient pas la directive sur la responsabilit autour des produits mis sur le march". Bruxelles prcise aussi au Figaro que les rglementations en vigueur en matire de responsabilit civile des entreprises ne seront pas changes."

----------


## pmithrandir

Pourquoi veux tu qu il y ait obligatoirement des faillites?

Aprs toute crise, l humanit  au contraire toujours entre dans une phase de dbauche / carpe diem... les gens vont vouloir  en profiter  mort et les tablissement vont avoir des taux de remplissage maximum pendant des mois.

Quand tu regardes un peu la comptabilit, le problme c est de payer les charges fixes, le fameu seuil de rentabilit. En general les entreprise sont un peu au dessus. La ils vont tre largement en excdent... ce qui veut dire des profits record.

Si ils peuvent ouvrir massivement... Je pense que a se passera pas aussi mal.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Soit tout le monde prend les mmes rgles au mme moment sinon c'est foutoir ...


Si l'UE se met  crire une loi tout de suite, je pense qu'en 2028 elle sera prte.
On ne peut pas imposer des choses  des nations n'importe comment.
Si a se trouve dans 3 jours la Suisse va fermer toutes ses stations de ski, ce n'est pas la peine de s'inquiter Mme la Sude impose le port du masque dans les transports en commun maintenant, tout fout le camps
Les mdias mainstream et le gouvernement terrorisent les gens, donc normalement ils ne devraient pas vouloir prendre le risque d'aller ski en Suisse.




> En quoi un travailleur qui passe une frontire tous les jours est moins  risque qu'une personne qui achte une baguette 1 fois par semaine ???


Le gars a le choix d'acheter sa baguette ailleurs. Si on le laisse traverser pour a, tout le monde va vouloir traverser.
Le gars qui travail n'a pas le choix, il doit survivre et pour cela il doit travailler. Au travail tout le monde est bien oblig de respecter le protocole de scurit.
Alors que le gars qui va aux prostitues en Belgique et qui va peut-tre acheter une baguette pendant qu'il est l-bas, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il fait. Est-ce que c'tait vraiment vital d'aller dans un pays tranger ?
Belgique : les maisons closes attirent les franais
a sert  rien d'aller en Belgique pour quelque chose qu'on peut trouver en France.
Et c'est pareil avec tous les pays, si autant de Franais vont  Amsterdam, c'est pour faire des choses qu'on ne peut pas faire en France (comme acheter du Gouda par exemple).




> Pourquoi veux tu qu il y ait obligatoirement des faillites?


Parce que je ne vois pas comment a pourrait se passer autrement. (de toute faon mme sans SARS-CoV-2 il y aurait plein de faillites)
L'tat finira fatalement par arrter de donner des aides,  ce moment l les entreprises devront faire faillite, il n'y a pas l'alternative. Les entreprises n'ont plus d'argent pour payer les charges. (le loyer, les salaires et tout ce que vous voulez)
Il faudrait tre fou pour emprunter de l'argent, il vaut mieux faire faillite tout de suite et ne pas s'enfoncer plus profondment dans les problmes.

Peut-tre que toutes ses entreprises qui vont mourir feront un bon terreau pour que de nouvelles entreprises poussent, mais j'y crois pas.
J'ai entendu plein d'conomistes dirent qu'en 2021 il y aurait plein de faillites, et l je pense qu'ils ont raison. On verra.

Licenciements, chmage: est-ce vraiment la faute du Covid ? Rponse sans langue de bois avec Olivier Delamarche dans CEST CASH !!



> Selon une tude Trendeo pour Le Monde, *35 664 destructions de postes auraient t annonces depuis le mois de septembre. Mediapart parle de prs de 75 000 emplois condamns ou menacs dans 317 entreprises.* Et si certaines rgions comme lIle-de-France ou lAuvergne-Rhne-Alpes sont plus lourdement touches, cest le pays tout entier qui est concern par ces vagues de licenciements. Pourtant, aprs un premier, puis un deuxime confinement avec les retombes conomiques que lon connat, lEtat avait semble-t-il pris la mesure du problme en annonant des plans daides massifs aux entreprises afin de les aider  surmonter la crise tout en prservant lemploi de ses salaris. Mais au vu du nombre important de plans sociaux annoncs, on est en droit de se demander  quoi ces aides ont-elles servi. Le coronavirus ne pourrait-il finalement tre quun prtexte pour mettre en uvre des plans de restructurations penss bien en amont au sein des entreprises ? La crise sanitaire est-elle seule responsable ou est-ce que certaines entreprises profitent dun effet daubaine pour licencier massivement ?





> Si ils peuvent ouvrir massivement...


Ouais en 2029.  ::ptdr:: 
Les gouvernements vont nous souler avec le port du masque et les restrictions pendant des annes peut-tre encore, en tout cas a semble dj mort pour 2021. Du coup les festivals vont faire faillite galement.

----------


## CinePhil

> si autant de Franais vont  Amsterdam, c'est pour faire des choses qu'on ne peut pas faire en France (comme acheter du Gouda par exemple).


T'es dj dans un bon trip toi ! Ton gouda, a devait tre de la bonne !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

Justement ton exemple est mauvais.

Un restaurant  des charges fixes comme le loyer non comprssible. Ils ont donc mang leur conomies pour payer le loyer.


Mais tout ce qui est charges salariales... c est pris en charge  100% par l tat. 
Dans le cas des festivals,  c est encore pire... les salaris sont souvent avec des contrats prcaires... donc il n y a juste pas eu d embauche en retour.

Alors pas de festival en 2021... oui a parat logique parce que sans salaris ils ne vont rien pouvoir organiser... Mais quand a rouvre... a rouvre. 

Les festivals qui ont des fonds important sont rare... Je pense le hellfest et 2 o 3 autres...

----------


## foetus

> Oui, tellement beaucoup que tu n'es pas capable de donner un seul exemple avr...


J'avais donn l'exemple  ::mrgreen::  15 septembre 2020 Un retour de cas de polio en Afrique li  une souche vaccinale alimente le complotisme anti-Bill Gates, source LeMonde

Mais c'est encore 1 source qui dment les rumeurs : on a 1 vaccin de polio et on a constat de nouveaux cas ... mais ce n'est pas grave c'est normal.

Il y aussi les cas de diabte avec le ROR par exemple. Mais comme d'habitude, on t'inocule 1 virus inactif, le patient ragit : c'est normal.

----------


## Invit

> Un retour de cas de polio en Afrique li  une souche vaccinale alimente le complotisme anti-Bill Gates, source LeMonde
> 
> Mais c'est encore 1 source qui dment les rumeurs : on a 1 vaccin de polio et on a constat de nouveaux cas ... mais ce n'est pas grave c'est normal.


"il est trompeur de dire que le VPO serait un vecteur majeur dpidmie, car cest prcisment ce vaccin qui a largement contribu  rduire le nombre de cas de poliomylite de plus de 99 % depuis 1988"

sans commentaire

----------


## foetus

> "il est trompeur de dire que le VPO serait un vecteur majeur dpidmie, car cest prcisment ce vaccin qui a largement contribu  rduire le nombre de cas de poliomylite de plus de 99 % depuis 1988"
> 
> sans commentaire


Bien oui  ::mrgreen::  c'est ce que je dis : c'est le verre  moiti vide et le verre  moiti plein.

Cet exemple  le VPO montre que mme 1 vaccin matris peut poser problme. On peut se gargariser de son succs, mais il en a laiss des "vaccins" sur le carreau.

Et avec les vaccins COVID, on a beau dire que cela fait des annes qu'on travaille sur les coronavirus, que l'ARN message cela date de 1980-90 (si je ne dis pas de btises), on n'a pas de recul.

Il ne faut pas tre dupe non plus : les rougeurs, les allergies et les malaises ne sont pas des effets secondaires comme les mdias et le Dr Martin Blachier mettent les projecteurs dessus pour dire que c'est sr.
Il faut attendre des semaines, des mois pour que les premiers vrais effets secondaires apparaissent.

----------


## Invit

> Bien oui  c'est ce que je dis : c'est le verre  moiti vide et le verre  moiti plein.
> 
> Cet exemple  le VPO montre que mme 1 vaccin matris peut poser problme. On peut se gargariser de son succs, mais il en a laiss des "vaccins" sur le carreau.


Tu es en train de dire que passer de 50 000 enfants paralyss par an  200 est un problme, et donc une raison justifie de se mfier des vaccins.
Dsol mais a n'a aucun rapport avec "le verre  moiti vide et le verre  moiti plein".

----------


## Mat.M

> Quand tu regardes un peu la comptabilit, le problme c est de payer les charges fixes, le fameu seuil de rentabilit. En general les entreprise sont un peu au dessus. La ils vont tre largement en excdent... ce qui veut dire des profits record.


voui d'accord mais le problme des entreprises c'est que dans les chanes de valeurs intermdiaires, tant donn que les achats souvent c'est de l'exportation, avec l'inflation leur rentabilit finit par se tasser.
Pour faire court et pour donner un exemple trs concret, une entreprise et une Direction des Services Informatiques qui veut lancer un projet a finit par lui coter plus cher en licences Oracles ou autres diteurs qu'en cots salariaux...
la diffrence entre bnfice net et cot de production se rapproche du zro.



> elle n'a pas rpondu au tlphone (elle se lavait les cheveux...),


il est dconseiller de se laver et de rpondre au tlphone  cause du risque d'lectrocution.
On a vu comment a s'est pass pour Claude Franois.



> les flics sont passs dans les 5 minutes, elle a eu de la chance que son frre, prsent, aie pu expliquer la situation.


c'est certain qu'en Pologne on n'est pas trop dconneur et on ne rigole pas trop avec la loi...dans la vieille ville de Varsovie pas de bars  tapas et flamenco comme  Barcelone.



> se sont insurgs du manque de coordination des politiques.


dj que Mr Macron a du mal  coordonner ses troupes...on est pas sortis de l'auberge  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu es en train de dire que passer de 50 000 enfants paralyss par an  200 est un problme, et donc une raison justifie de se mfier des vaccins.
> Dsol mais a n'a aucun rapport avec "le verre  moiti vide et le verre  moiti plein".


Non, ce que l on dit c est que chaque vaccin  un taux d chec ( mort, handicap, ...) connus. En fonction de ce taux d chec et de la dangerosit de la maladie cible, on a une politique vaccinale adaptable.

On ne vaccine par exemple pas toute la population contre la grippe, mais galement contre la tuberculose.
De mmoire le vaccin de la rage n est pas non plus mis en place parce que le rapport bnfice risque n est pas positif.

Ici je pense que le rapport est largement positif pour les plus de 60 ans, mais je m interroge pour les autres tranche d ge.

Par exemple les enfants de moins de 10 ans... qui n ont pas de risque... Pourquoi les vacciner...


Aprs, il y a aussi un autre aspect, celui de limiter les transmissions pour limiter les mutations. Plus un virus se propage, plus il va muter... donc mme chez des population peu  risque... peut tre que cela peut limiter le problme...

----------


## Invit

> Non, ce que l on dit c est que chaque vaccin  un taux d chec ( mort, handicap, ...) connus.


Je ne sais pas de quel "on" tu parles, mais moi je rpondais juste aux commentaires prcdents en disant que rduire de 99% le nombre d'enfants paralyss n'est pas un exemple de "campagnes de vaccination qui ont pos beaucoup de problmes".




> Aprs, il y a aussi un autre aspect, celui de limiter les transmissions pour limiter les mutations. Plus un virus se propage, plus il va muter... donc mme chez des population peu  risque... peut tre que cela peut limiter le problme...


Bah voil. La vaccination c'est aussi une protection collective, pour radiquer le virus.
C'est bien beau de dfendre sa libert individuelle vaccinale mais faudra pas venir se plaindre si le virus continue  se propager. Ou  muter vers des formes encore pires... https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/ro...e_4227031.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais tout ce qui est charges salariales... c est pris en charge  100% par l tat.


Pas ternellement, un jour il faudra bien arrter.
Sinon au fil des annes de confinement la dette de l'tat va se multiplier :
En 2020, la dette publique de la France devrait atteindre 119,8% du PIB



> C'est un chiffre qui peut donner le tourner. *Les mesures prises pour soutenir l'activit conomique face au deuxime confinement vont se traduire par une nouvelle aggravation de la dette publique franaise*, qui devrait atteindre 119,8% du PIB en 2020, a indiqu vendredi le ministre de l'Economie Bruno Le Maire. "Nous avions prvu pour 2020 un niveau d'endettement de 117,5% du PIB. Ce chiffre va passer  119,8%", a-t-il affirm dans un entretien au Parisien.





> Dans le cas des festivals,  c est encore pire... les salaris sont souvent avec des contrats prcaires... donc il n y a juste pas eu d embauche en retour.


Il y a des gens qui bossent pour le HellFest toute l'anne, l ils ont boss pendant des mois pour rien. 
Les festivals ont perdu beaucoup d'argent :
Coronavirus : lassureur du Hellfest refuse dindemniser le festival



> Le Covid-19 a caus, pour les organisateurs du festival, *2 millions deuros de pertes qui rsultent des frais avancs au cours de lanne (22 salaris, frais de promotion, amortissement bancaire)*. Soit un dixime du budget annuel dHellfest. Mais le festival narrive pas  obtenir rparation pour des prjudices censs tre couverts :  Albingia nous a adress une fin de non-recevoir sous prtexte que ce type de pandmie ne rentrait pas dans les termes de notre police dassurance , dplore Ben Barbaud.
> (...)
> Restent aussi exclues les pertes pcuniaires rsultant  dune pidmie de grippe aviaire (), de pneumonie atypique (SRAS : syndrome respiratoire aigu svre), du virus Ebola et de pandmies reconnues par les autorits franaises ou par lOMS . Cest l que tout se corse. Dun ct, Ben Barbaud considre que  le SRAS est une maladie infectieuse des poumons, apparue en Chine en novembre 2002, qui a provoqu une pidmie et fait au moins 774 morts. La maladie sest manifeste jusquen mai 2004 . De lautre,* lassureur affirme que le Covid-19 nest quune forme drive du SRAS*.  Dailleurs, le nom du Covid est le SRAS-Covid-2 [sic] , explique-t-on chez Angie, la socit de communication dAlbingia. Chacun campe sur ses positions.
> 
> Ben Barbaud rappelle quAlbingia a modifi ses contrats dassurance  partir de janvier 2020 en incluant dans cette clause le Covid-19. Signe,  ses yeux, que lassureur est de mauvaise foi  son encontre.  Cest par souci dexhaustivit , explique-t-on chez Angie. Assureur indpendant, Albingia compte plusieurs autres festivals parmi ses clients cette anne. Lentreprise est pour le moins prospre puisque son rsultat sest lev lan dernier  41 millions deuros. Dans le cas du Hellfest, le risque des 2 millions deuros de pertes est port  la fois par Albingia ( 40 %) mais aussi par Generali et Pont Neuf pour les 60 % restants. Ce conflit semblait suffisamment tendu pour que les relations seffectuent par avocats interposs.


Dans le monde de l'entreprise on entend constamment qu'on manque de visibilit, mais alors en 2020/2021 c'est particulirement vrai, personne ne sait ce qui va se passer.




> Mais quand a rouvre... a rouvre.


En 2030 ?
Dans combien de temps est-ce qu'on pourra aller au magasin sans avoir  porter un masque ?
Est-ce qu'un jour on retrouvera nos liberts ?

Les gouvernements peuvent nous maintenir dans la peur ternellement.
En ce moment les mdias n'arrtent pas de parler de mutation, alors qu'on voit des mdecins parler des mutants et des variants du virus depuis des mois dans les vidos de l'IHU  Mditerrane Infection.
Il y a des schmas qui montrent les mutations qui ont t repres dans chaque pays, je ne comprend pas pourquoi aujourd'hui a commence  intresser les mdias. (ce n'est pas la premire mutation et on ne sait pas si cette mutation a rendu le virus plus dangereux)
Peut-tre que c'est  cause des 23 diffrences.
Covid-19 : ce que l'on sait de la nouvelle souche plus contagieuse dtecte au Royaume-Uni



> Cette variante, qui serait apparue mi-septembre  Londres ou dans le Kent (sud-est), tait  l'origine de 62% des contaminations enregistres  Londres en dcembre et de 43% dans le sud-est, bien plus qu' la mi-novembre. Selon le conseiller scientifique du gouvernement, Patrick Vallance, cette variante contient 23 changements par rapport au virus dsormais bien connu des chercheurs. Il s'agit d'un "nombre inhabituellement grand", beaucoup tant "associs aux changements dans la protine que le virus fabrique" et " la manire dont le virus se lie aux cellules ou les pntre", prcise-t-il.


Il est un peu plus contagieux, mais c'est peut-tre une bonne chose pour atteindre l'immunit collective.

Covid-19 - Ces cinq choses que l'on sait sur la nouvelle souche du coronavirus trs active en Grande-Bretagne



> Nomme "VUI-2020-12-01", la variante du virus SARS-CoV-2 de la maladie Covid-19 a t dtecte au Royaume-Uni au mois de septembre *parmi environ 12.000 mutations enregistres.* 
> 
> Toutefois, son comportement ne prtait pas  inquitude jusqu' ces derniers jours o le gouvernement britannique a lanc de premires alertes aux services de sant des autres pays. La France dit avoir saisi les centres nationaux de rfrence pour la lutte contre les maladies transmissibles ds le mardi 15 dcembre.


En tout cas c'est chouette que les pays ferment leur portes au Royaume-Uni, c'est le protocole  suivre, les gouvernements sont en train d'apprendre.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a des schmas qui montrent les mutations qui ont t repres dans chaque pays, je ne comprend pas pourquoi aujourd'hui a commence  intresser les mdias. (ce n'est pas la premire mutation et on ne sait pas si cette mutation a rendu le virus plus dangereux)


5 novembre : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...s_4169243.html
3 juillet : https://www.leparisien.fr/societe/co...20-8346600.php
6 mars : https://www.leparisien.fr/societe/co...20-8274408.php
...

----------


## fredoche



----------


## Ryu2000

Les docteurs qui tiennent des propos qui ne vont pas dans le sens du gouvernement risquent de finir en hpital psychiatrique (en dictature c'est qu'ils se font, les rsistants sont envoy dans des camps de travail ou des hpitaux psychiatrique).
Le professeur Perronne et sa famille doivent tre inquiet en ce moment.
En France quand un mdecin ne rpte pas la propagande officielle il prend cher. a dissuade les autres de s'loigner de l'idologie autorise.

On dirait que des dputs LREM veulent interdire la libert d'expression :
Covid-19 : une trentaine de dputs de la majorit appellent  en finir avec le discours antivaccin



> Rappelant que la vaccination est un acte citoyen car elle assure la protection de tous et surtout des plus faibles, les lus rclament des messages simples et transparents pour gagner la confiance des Franais.
> 
> Dans ce combat, la France et d'autres pays font face  des mouvements naturalistes qui propagent, notamment sur les rseaux sociaux, l'ide selon laquelle nos dfenses naturelles auraient la capacit de lutter seules contre la maladie. C'est oublier les plus faibles, c'est oublier les malades et les morts qui chaque jour s'accumulent, insistent-ils, alors que la France a franchi vendredi la barre des 60.000 morts depuis le dbut de l'pidmie.


On devrait encore avoir le droit de critiquer des vaccins facultatifs.
Cette vaccination n'est pas obligatoire, donc on va se faire vacciner si on le souhaite. Ne pas aller se faire vacciner tout de suite c'est de l'altruisme, ce ne serait pas gentil de prendre la place d'un faible. Que les faibles aillent se faire vacciner en premier. Une fois que tous les obses, les diabtiques, les hypertendus, les cancreux, les immunodprims se seront fait vacciner, on verra o on en sera (le virus aura peut-tre disparu d'ici l).

L'UE fait une grosse runion en urgence (je ne comprend pas pourquoi ce n'est pas fait  distance, aujourd'hui il faut faire des efforts pour voyager le moins possible) :
Nouvelle souche du coronavirus. Les ambassadeurs des 27 se runissent lundi  Bruxelles



> Les ambassadeurs des pays de lUE se runiront en urgence lundi  Bruxelles pour aborder le sujet des restrictions dans les dplacements causes par la nouvelle souche du coronavirus apparue au Royaume-Uni.


En plus le sujet de la runion c'est les restrictions dans les dplacements.
Les politiciens devraient essayer de montrer l'exemple parfois.

===
Mme dans les mdias mainstream, on commence  entendre parler de faillite et d'entreprises zombies :



=====
Edit :
Votre entreprise ne pourra pas vous vacciner de force :
Covid-19: que risquera un salari s'il refuse de se faire vacciner ?



> La vaccination contre la Covid-19 ne devrait pas intervenir avant le printemps. Mais les entreprises se prparent dj. Elles aimeraient inciter leurs salaris  se faire vacciner le plus vite possible afin qu'ils puissent cesser le tltravail intensif et revenir au bureau.
> 
> La ministre du Travail, lisabeth Borne, a dj prcis les rgles du jeu. Les entreprises pourront proposer  leurs collaborateurs des campagnes de vaccination, comme elles le font dj pour la grippe par exemple. *Mais elles ne pourront pas imposer  leurs salaris de s'y plier.*


Mais le vaccin peut devenir obligatoire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En tout cas c'est chouette que les pays ferment leur portes au Royaume-Uni, c'est le protocole  suivre, les gouvernements sont en train d'apprendre.


Merci de prendre les britanniques et les routiers pour des bouseux : https://www.motoringresearch.com/car...el-bans/?amp=1 , https://www.kentlive.news/news/kent-...-covid-4817879 , https://www.marseillenews.net/news/l...ent-82577.html  ::?: 

La situation est ni plus ni moins que scandaleuse ! 

Brexit + restriction de circulation pour quitter le GB/UK + fermeture de frontire on nage en plein dlire ...

Ct franais (et belge) , pour un jour de semaine et de vacances j'ai constat ce matin un nombre anormalement lev PL sur les routes ! Bref ...

Le scenario qu'on voit ici , on dirait les procdures lourdes des annes 1990 avec la crise de la vache folle ... Certains n'ont jamais du y prter attention . Process de dsinfections , contrles sanitaire et j'en passe ... Si on rinstaure ce type de systme on va asphyxier GB+Ireland+Iceland par ricoch ...

On voit que certains ne connaissent pas la vie sur une le ! Les insulaires sont juste hyper dpendant des liaisons avec le continent ...

----------


## Invit

> ...


Cool, la suite de hold-up... Encore du bon gros dlire wtf en perspective.

Edit : le dbunkage dans Science et Avenir (srement un partenaire du vilain complot) : https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sant...traites_150080

Edit 2 : Donc en fait, on sait trs bien soigner la covid mais il y a une omerta de big pharma pour vendre plutt des mdicaments et vaccins onreux et les gouvernements/mdecins/scientifiques collaborent car ils sont en conflits d'intrts.
Mais en ralit, ce qui fonctionne ce sont des vieux mdicaments peu onreux et les mdecines naturelles ou alternatives. D'ailleurs le ralisateur du documentaire et ses intervenants vendent des documentaires, livres ou consultations mdicales sur la mdecine naturelle ou alternative donc on peut leur faire confiance...

Edit 3 : et les carences en nutriments qui sont nfastes pour la sant et ben elles sont nfastes pour la sant...
Et aussi le sucre c'est pas bien mais le gouvernement de la propagande officielle eh ben il fait rien que de le nous le cacher. D'ailleurs c'est pour a qu'on n'a pas de "plan national nutrition sant", ni "manger-bouger", ni loi "Alimentation, publicit et promotion"... wait...
https://solidarites-sante.gouv.fr/pr...professionnels
https://www.mangerbouger.fr/
https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/jorf/...T000000787078/

Le pire c'est que j'exagre mme pas. Il y en a aussi sur l'homopathie qu'on n'aurait "jamais tudie", des "photos" de comprims de remdesivir, etc, etc. Franchement, y a battle avec hold-up au podium du foutage-de-gueule.

----------


## Invit

> Le professeur Perronne et sa famille doivent tre inquiet en ce moment.
> En France quand un mdecin ne rpte pas la propagande officielle il prend cher. a dissuade les autres de s'loigner de l'idologie autorise.


Juste pour info : avant de profiter de la crise covid avec son livre, ses passages tv, etc, perronne "alertait" les gens sur la maladie de Lyme chronique, qui serait due  des tiques trafiques par un chercheur nazi, le tout cach par l'arme amricaine. https://www.lejdd.fr/Societe/Sante/M...cariens-810259

----------


## Ryu2000

> Merci de prendre les britanniques et les routiers pour des bouseux :


Non mais l c'est exceptionnel, de toute son histoire jamais l'humanit n'avait t confront  une crise aussi grave.
Enfin si il y a quand mme eu :
La peste noireLa peste de JustinienLa grippe espagnole (Influenza)La variole et les AmrindiensLa peste AntonineLa grippe asiatiqueLa pandmie de cholraLa grande peste de LondresLa peste d'Athnes

On ne sait pas, peut-tre que le virus qui circule au Royaume-Uni est extrmement mortel.
Dans le doute il faut empcher les gens qui sont au Royaume-Uni de venir chez nous, on sait jamais, les virus peuvent devenir plus dangereux.
On ne peut pas prendre le risque de laisser un nouveau mutant se propager en France.  ::P: 

Il y a aussi un ct politique, peut-tre que l'UE a un peu envie d'embter le Royaume-Uni  cause du Brexit.



> Il reste peu de temps maintenant et, dans leurs prparatifs, les entreprises continuent dtre freines par les restrictions imposes pour contrler la propagation du Covid-19, un manque de directives dtailles et une incertitude persistante sur les conditions finales des relations futures entre le Royaume-Uni et lUE.


On dirait qu'il y a un petit ct "Tiens, voil ce qu'il se passe quand on quitte l'UE !".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Edit : le dbunkage dans Science et Avenir (srement un partenaire du vilain complot) : https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sant...traites_150080


Dbunkage du dbunkage :



> Au contraire, les seules tudes qui runissent ces critres (sans lesquels il est impossible de conclure sur leffet dun mdicament), tels que les essais Recovery (Royaume-Uni) ou Discovery/Solidarity (France, OMS), montrent que lhydroxychloroquine na aucune efficacit contre la maladie Covid-19.


Pourquoi parler de Discovery puisque cette tude a t arrte avant terme ? Trs tonnant ce manque de rigueur dans une revue qui se veut scientifique.

Ensuite les auteurs tentent de minorer les liens des experts avec Gilead en les comparant avec les liens qu'ils entretiennent avec Sanofi



> *La plupart dexperts qui ont conseill le prsident de la Rpublique ont un lien dintrt avec Gilead*
> Cette affirmation est fausse, mme si "Mal traits" prtend le dmontrer en utilisant un de nos articles. Selon le documentaire, le suppos acharnement des chercheurs et des autorits de sant contre lhydroxychloroquine est d au lobby de Gilead Sciences, groupe pharmaceutique amricain qui produit le remdesivir. Pour le montrer, ils commencent par noncer le chiffre total des versements de Gilead aux professionnels de sant en France depuis 2013 : 18,5 millions. Le chiffre rel est en fait trois fois plus lev (selon le site eurosfordocs.fr) : 63 millions ! Pourtant, cette somme nest rien compare  celle verse par Sanofi (producteur du plaquenil) : 874 millions ! Cest--dire que Gilead nest pas lentreprise avec le plus de liens dintrt avec les professionnels de sant en France, elle est en fait loin derrire le producteur franais dhydroxychloroquine, Sanofi.


Et l ils nous prennent pour des billes. Sanofi n'a pas le monopole de l'hydroxychloroquine puisque cette molcule est dans le domaine public et que n'importe quelle industrie pharmaceutique peut le fabriquer sans verser de royalties  quiconque. Ils ont plus intrt  miser sur un vaccin que sur un mdicament bon march qui ne leur rapportera quasiment rien, concurrence oblige.  Ce n'est pas le cas du remdesivir de Gilead vendu  prix d'or:



> Le laboratoire a ainsi fix le prix du remdesivir  390 $ par flacon dans les pays dvelopps, portant le prix total dun traitement avec lantiviral  traitement de 5 jours avec 6 flacons -  2 340 $ (2 085 ) par patient.


Pourtant selon l'OMS il n'a pas plus d'efficacit que l'hydroxychloroquine :



> Le remdesivir de Gilead n'aurait pas les effets attendus sur les malades du coronavirus, selon les rsultats d'une vaste tude dvoils par l'OMS.
> Le remdesivir a "peu ou pas" d'effet pour rduire la dure d'hospitalisation des personnes atteintes du Covid-19, selon les rsultats provisoires des essais Solidarity dvoils par l'Organisation mondiale de la sant (OMS).
> ...
> En revanche, ces essais cliniques confirment que le remdesivir n'apporte aucun avantage sur la rduction de mortalit. Ils aboutissent aux mmes indications sur l'hydroxychloroquine, le lopinavir/ritonavir et l'interferon, ajoute l'OMS. Les essais Solidarity, pilots par l'organisation, sont mens dans plus de 30 pays. Les mdicaments n'ont pas t tests pour une utilisation prventive.


On se demande donc pourquoi ce traitement a t autoris et recommand en Europe et pas l'hydroxychloroquine, alors qu'il coute plusieurs centaines de fois plus cher pour une mme efficacit selon l'OMS. Mais tu as sans doute raison puisque tu le dit, tout est normal et les lobby n'ont rien  voir dans cette histoire, les explications sont purement scientifiques.




> Et aussi le sucre c'est pas bien mais le gouvernement de la propagande officielle eh ben il fait rien que de le nous le cacher. D'ailleurs c'est pour a qu'on n'a pas de "plan national nutrition sant", ni "manger-bouger", ni loi "Alimentation, publicit et promotion"...wait.. 
> https://solidarites-sante.gouv.fr/pr...professionnels
> https://www.mangerbouger.fr/
> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/jorf/...T000000787078/


Oui il existe de la communication sur le sujet mais ce n'est que de la communication qui n'est contraignante pour personne, comme celle qui existe pour l'cologie. Ce que l'on attendrait de concret par exemple, c'est d'interdire le sucre dans des aliments qui n'en ont pas besoin comme le pain et toute une kyrielle de produits industriels qui sont gavs de sucre pour ses proprits conservatrices et addictives. C'est la politique de la communication que Macron pousse  son paroxysme, on cre des organismes, des comits de rflexion pour dire que l'on fait quelque chose, et cela se traduit par des recommandations mais aucune rglementation pour ne pas gner les industriels.

Je parlais d'cologie au passage, et en rentrant les termes "convention citoyenne pour le climat" dans google, je tombe directement sur ce twit:  On voit bien que ce qui revenait dans son discours c'tait l'incitation et surtout pas la rgulation ou l'interdiction... alors qu'on sait bien que cela ne fonctionne pas et que l'on est en tat d'urgence 
Etonnant, non ? comme un air de dj vu, dj entendu...

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi parler de Discovery puisque cette tude a t arrte avant terme ? Trs tonnant ce manque de rigueur dans une revue qui se veut scientifique.


"Discovery a donc rejoint Solidarity afin de contribuer  lui fournir des donnes solides et rigoureuses. Les premiers rsultats de Solidarity sont dsormais publis dans le New England Journal of Medicine." https://presse.inserm.fr/les-resulta...edicine/41642/

Trs tonnant ce manque de rigueur dans un message qui se veut dbunker...




> ...
> les liens des experts avec Gilead
> ...
> Ce que l'on attendrait de concret par exemple, c'est d'interdire le sucre
> ...
> Je parlais d'cologie au passage, et en rentrant les termes "convention citoyenne pour le climat" dans google
> ...


C'est cens prouver que l'HCQ, l'AZM, les huiles essentielles et l'artmisia sont efficaces contre la covid, comme le dit le "documentaire" ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un projet de loi qui veut interdire  ceux qui ne sont pas vaccin l'accs aux transports et  certains lieux :
PROJET  DE  LOI instituant un rgime prenne de gestion des urgences sanitaires,



> 6 Le Premier ministre peut, le cas chant dans le cadre des mesures prvues aux 1  5, subordonner les dplacements des personnes, leur accs aux moyens de transports ou  certains lieux, ainsi que lexercice de certaines activits  la prsentation des rsultats dun test de dpistage tablissant que la personne nest pas affecte ou contamine, au suivi dun traitement prventif, y compris  ladministration dun vaccin, ou dun traitement curatif. Le dcret mentionn au deuxime alina du prsent article prcise ltendue de cette obligation ainsi que ses modalits dapplication sagissant notamment des catgories de personnes concernes.


Avec un test de dpistage ngatif, combien de temps on sera libre de circuler ?

----------


## halaster08

> On se demande donc pourquoi ce traitement a t autoris et recommand en Europe et pas l'hydroxychloroquine, alors qu'il coute plusieurs centaines de fois plus cher pour une mme efficacit selon l'OMS. Mais tu as sans doute raison puisque tu le dit, tout est normal et les lobby n'ont rien  voir dans cette histoire, les explications sont purement scientifiques.


Comme dans hold-up, il a certains fait qui sont vrai dans ce documentaire (notamment quand ils mettent en vidence les incohrences de nos gouvernements), mais ils mettent en parallle ces faits avec d'autres compltements farfelu et invrifiable ou tout simplement faux, tout a pour servir des thses complotistes.
Tu penses vraiment que 99% des mdecins du monde entier sont vendu a big pharma et qu'en a fait ils peuvent facilement soigner la covid mais ne le font pas pour les sous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu penses vraiment que 99% des mdecins du monde entier sont vendu a big pharma et qu'en a fait ils peuvent facilement soigner la covid mais ne le font pas pour les sous ?


Quand un mdecin critique la stratgie du gouvernement ou l'industrie pharmaceutique il lui arrive plein de problmes (campagne de diffamation, procs, radiation, etc).
Donc la plupart des mdecins prfrent ne pas rflchir et suivre la ligne officielle pour ne pas avoir de problme.
Les mdecins ne veulent pas attirer l'attention, ils veulent faire leur carrire discrtement et ne pas avoir d'ennuie avec le systme.

Les mdecins se laissent facilement avoir par l'industrie pharmaceutique, il suffit de voir la crise des opiodes aux USA.
L'industrie pharmaceutique a pouss les mdecins  prescrire des mdicaments extrmement dangereux.

 Jai expliqu  un mdecin quil ny avait pas de dose plafond  : comment les opiacs ont drogu les Etats-Unis



> Ce courrier fait partie des pices  conviction qui sempilent depuis plusieurs annes maintenant sur le bureau des juges amricains  la suite de milliers de plaintes dposes contre les fabricants dantidouleurs  base dopiacs, accuss davoir rendu  accrocs  des millions de patients. Les chiffres sont vertigineux : *entre 2006 et 2014, au pic du succs de ces molcules, les pharmaciens ont dlivr 100 milliards de comprims doxycodone et dhydrocodone,* les deux principales molcules incrimines. Depuis 1999, plus de 200 000 dcs par overdose leur sont attribuables aux Etats-Unis, selon les Centers for Disease Control (CDC).


L'industrie pharmaceutique a fait croire que ces mdicaments n'taient pas addictif. Et les mdecins n'ont rien vu du tout, ils ont continu d'en prescrire.

======
Est-ce que a veut dire qu'il y a, en France, 9 fois plus de personnes immunises qu'on ne le croit ?
90% des cas symptomatiques n'ont pas t dtects aprs le premier confinement



> Ensemble, ces rsultats suggrent que la majorit des infections par le SarS-CoV-2 n'ont pas t dtectes au cours des premires semaines aprs ce confinement. *Pour les auteurs, les stratgies de tester, tracer et isoler, doivent tre considrablement amliores pour contrler la propagation du Covid-19 et permettre la leve des mesures restrictives appliques pour freiner le deuxime vague en Europe* et "viter une troisime vague".


=========
Il y a justement un article qui illustre un peu ce que je disais :
Covid-19 : plainte du Conseil de lordre contre six mdecins, dont Didier Raoult et Christian Perronne



> Parmi les mdecins viss figure le Pr Didier Raoult, de linstitut hospitalo-universitaire (IHU) Mditerrane, dfenseur controvers de lhydroxychloroquine. *Il est au coeur dune polmique pour avoir trill la gestion de la crise par les autorits et les conflits dintrt dans la recherche internationale sur le traitement du Covid-19*. Ses propos avaient pouss le conseil dpartemental de lOrdre des mdecins des Bouches-du-Rhne  saisir la juridiction disciplinaire, et le Cnom a choisi de sy associer.


Voil ce qui arrive ds qu'on parle du gouvernement ou de l'industrie pharmaceutique.

----------


## Invit

> Quand un mdecin critique la stratgie du gouvernement ou l'industrie pharmaceutique il lui arrive plein de problmes (campagne de diffamation, procs, radiation, etc).
> ...
> Il y a justement un article qui illustre un peu ce que je disais :
> Covid-19 : plainte du Conseil de lordre contre six mdecins, dont Didier Raoult et Christian Perronne
> Voil ce qui arrive ds qu'on parle du gouvernement ou de l'industrie pharmaceutique.


Mais oui, c'est exactement ce qu'il s'est pass... D'ailleurs ce sont les seuls 6 mdecins en France qui ont os critiquer le gouvernement ou l'industrie pharmaceutique... Et on essaie de les museler pour cela; pas du tout parce qu'ils auraient "indment promu l'hydroxychloroquine, et enfreint au moins neuf articles du code de dontologie mdicale". https://www.lci.fr/sante/covid-19-le...s-2173548.html

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant d'hydroxychloroquine elle a t approuve en Italie rcemment :
Hydroxychloroquine approuve en Italie : le rapport scientifique complet



> Italie : le 7 dcembre les professeurs : Prof. Alessandro Capucci, cardiologue, Prof. Luigi Cavanna, oncologue et le Dr. Paola Varese ont vers un rapport mdical dexpertise scientifique sur l'utilisation de l'hydroxychloroquine dans les premiers symptmes de la pathologie sras-cov2.
> 
> Ce rapport forme la base scientifique dont les arguments ont t repris par Conseil dEtat italien dans la dcision pour lautorisation de lhydroxychloroquine dans le traitement de la Covid-19 en phase prcoce.


Partout dans le monde il y a des mdecins qui ont vu que l'hydroxychloroquine pouvait tre trs efficace en prvention ou au tout dbut de la maladie.

a date d'avril, il y a peut-tre plus rcent aujourd'hui :
CORONAVIRUS : PAYS O LHYDROXYCHLOROQUINE EST RECOMMANDE

----------


## halaster08

Je vous propose de regarder cette vido de clment Victorovitch qui explique les procds rhtorique dans hold up pour nous faire accepter leur raisonnement fallacieux, je pense qu'on peut facilement faire le parallle avec ce nouveau "documentaire"

----------


## Invit

> En parlant d'hydroxychloroquine elle a t approuve en Italie rcemment :
> Hydroxychloroquine approuve en Italie : le rapport scientifique complet


Le titre de france-soir : "Hydroxychloroquine approuve en Italie : le rapport scientifique complet"
La news : "Par mesure de prcaution, la note AIFA du 22 juillet 2020, conteste par un groupement de mdecins gnralistes, doit tre suspendue, dans la partie o elle interdit la prescription hors AMM (c'est--dire pour un usage non prvu par la notice) d'hydroxychloroquine pour lutte contre Covid -19, alors que le non-remboursement du mdicament reste inchang". https://www.giustizia-amministrativa...ta-al-covid-19

Donc, si je rsume le feuilleton : la chloroquine fonctionne mais en fait c'est l'hydroxychloroquine, mais en fait c'est l'HCQ+AZM en dbut et en fin de maladie, mais en fait c'est juste en dbut, mais en fait c'est en phase prcoce voire en prventif.
Ca va tre quoi ensuite ? Alors oui a marche mais uniquement en suppositoire de 2kg ?

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai l'impression que a veut dire qu'il est possible que certains vaccins deviennent inutile :
COVID-19: BIONTECH CAPABLE DE FOURNIR UN NOUVEAU VACCIN "EN SIX SEMAINES" EN CAS DE MUTATION DU VIRUS SELON SON PATRON
C'est comme le vaccin contre le grippe 2017 en 2021.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

D'aprs des tudes la souche de virus de GB vient des Pays Bas : https://www.sudinfo.be/id299154/arti...coronavirus-la !

----------


## Paraffine

> Mais tout ce qui est charges salariales... c est pris en charge  100% par l tat.


ABSOLUMENT PAS !
Les emplois en France sont principalement fournis par les petites entreprises qui sont dans une situation dramatique.
Celles qui peuvent exercer doivent faire face  un absentisme massif, et non seulement il faut qu'elles se dbrouillent pour compenser, sans pouvoir embaucher -car elles ne peuvent pas licencier les absents - mais il faut encore qu'elles PAYENT ces salaris absents, car *ni le chmage partiel ni les congs maladies ne couvrent la totalit de ce qui est vers aux salaris !* Ce sont bien les entreprises qui versent la diffrence, et il me semble que cela reprsente au moins 20% de la charge. J'ignore comment font les entreprises qui doivent rester fermes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les emplois en France sont principalement fournis par les petites entreprises qui sont dans une situation dramatique.


Je crois qu'il parlait des entreprises fermes en ce moment  cause du confinement (restaurant, bar, boite de nuit, salle de sport, etc).
Il doit y avoir une histoire d'indemnisation ou je ne sais pas quoi :
Les mesures de soutien aux entreprises pendant le confinement

En 2020 plein d'entreprises ont mise en pause ou ralentit des projets, du coup plein de prestataires se retrouvent en intercontrat, aujourd'hui le chmage de ceux qui sont en SSII est pay en grande partie par l'tat.
Quand l'tat arrtera d'aider les entreprises, il faudra virer tous les prestataires sans mission. Parce que l'entreprise n'a pas les moyens de payer leur chmage partiel.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

Il me semble que la France a t le seul pays  mettre en place ces mesures conomique (Chmage partiel etc..) pour limiter les dgts (mme s'il y en aura).

Je ne pense pas que l'on peut les critiquer pour cela.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> "Discovery a donc rejoint Solidarity afin de contribuer  lui fournir des donnes solides et rigoureuses. Les premiers rsultats de Solidarity sont dsormais publis dans le New England Journal of Medicine." https://presse.inserm.fr/les-resulta...edicine/41642/


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, je dis qu'on nous prsente apparemment trois tudes: "...tels que les essais Recovery (Royaume-Uni) ou Discovery/Solidarity (France, OMS)..." qui en fait ne sont que deux, puisque Discovery a arrt son tude avant terme et s'est base sur les rsultats de Solidarity.




> les liens des experts avec Gilead
> ...
> Ce que l'on attendrait de concret par exemple, c'est d'interdire le sucre
> ...
> Je parlais d'cologie au passage, et en rentrant les termes "convention citoyenne pour le climat" dans google
> ...
> C'est cens prouver que l'HCQ, l'AZM, les huiles essentielles et l'artmisia sont efficaces contre la covid, comme le dit le "documentaire" ?


Je commentais le dernier paragraphe de l'article de sciencesetavenir. La comparaison entre les liens et la rmunration des experts gouvernementaux de la part de Gilead et Sanofi n'est pas un argument si Sanofi n'avait pas d'intrt  promouvoir l'hydroxychloroquine. Et il n'y en avait pas puisqu'il n'y a pas de brevet attach  cette molcule, alors qu'il y en a un pour Gilead et le remdesivir. Ce paragraphe est du remplissage qui ne dmontre rien,  part le fait que les experts gouvernementaux ont des conflits d'intrt.

Concernant le sucre, c'est toi qui en parlais en disant que le gouvernement fait quelque chose et en donnant pour preuve des liens vers "manger-bouger" etc. Mais ce n'est que de la communication, aucune dcision contraignante n'a jamais t prise tout comme pour l'cologie. C'est du bla bla sans intrt.

Et je ne cherche pas  prouver quoi que ce soit, ce qui m'intresse c'est la qualit des arguments utiliss. Un autre exemple: on tient  mesurer les effets de l'hydroxychloroquine uniquement sur la morbidit. Pourquoi pas, mais alors pourquoi Gilead s'est dispens de ce critre en cours de route et a rorient l'intrt de sa molcule sur la dure d'hospitalisation. Bizarrement cette fois-ci personne n'a bronch, et Gilead a empoch des centaines de millions avec des contrats Europens. Pour entendre ensuite l'OMS dire que les rsultats sont galement nuls concernant la dure d'hospitalisation. 

Force est de constater que la vigilance des "experts" est  gomtrie trs variable. Et  quand la mise en accusation de Gilead, et celle de ces pseudos experts qui ont cautionn cette farce  quelques centaines de millions d'euros ? Nada, tous les projecteurs doivent tre braqus sur le diabolique Raoult. Les autres sont par dfinition d'honntes gens puisqu'ils reprsentent les autorits, c'est crit chapitre 1, verset 1 de la bible selon saint Macron.

----------


## Invit

> Concernant le sucre, c'est toi qui en parlais en disant que le gouvernement fait quelque chose et en donnant pour preuve des liens vers "manger-bouger" etc. Mais ce n'est que de la communication, aucune dcision contraignante n'a jamais t prise tout comme pour l'cologie.


Le "documentaire" dit qu'on n'informe pas sur les dangers du sucre. C'est juste compltement faux.




> Et je ne cherche pas  prouver quoi que ce soit, ce qui m'intresse c'est la qualit des arguments utiliss. Un autre exemple: on tient  mesurer les effets de l'Hydroxychloroquine uniquement sur la morbidit. Pourquoi pas, mais alors pourquoi Gilead...


On nous a vant l'HCQ comme donnant des rsultats spectaculaires et rduisant la mortalit. A ma connaissance, Gilead n'a pas prtendu cela.




> Force est de constater que la vigilance des "experts" est  gomtrie trs variable.


Oui, un peu comme les "experts" qui nous sortent c19study.com pour nous montrer l'effet positif de l'HCQ, tout en "oubliant" de prciser que ce mme site dit que le remdesivir aussi a un effet positif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne pense pas que l'on peut les critiquer pour cela.


Il ne critiquait pas l'tat, il faut relire ses messages en entier pour comprendre le contexte, il me semble qu'il disait qu'il n'y aura pas de faillite en 2021 en partie parce que l'tat paie le chmage partiel (c'tait pas exactement a).

----------


## CinePhil

Ce matin, je suis all dans un grand centre commercial au sud de Toulouse. J'ai t trs tonn de voir presque tout un tage de la galerie marchande vide de magasins. Je ne sais pas si c'est suite aux confinements et que ces magasins ont t ferms pour cause de faillite mais la dernire fois que j'y tais all (peut-tre il y a un an aussi au moment de Nol), je n'avais pas constat d'emplacements commerciaux vides. D'ordinaire, ce centre commercial est archi plein de clients tous les samedis et tous les jours en priode de ftes. Ces emplacements vides rvlent une situation anormale.

La crise conomique est ou sera bien plus grave que la crise sanitaire.

----------


## Invit

Il a une blouse blanche et c'est crit en majuscules donc a doit tre srieux...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Comme dans hold-up, il a certains fait qui sont vrai dans ce documentaire (notamment quand ils mettent en vidence les incohrences de nos gouvernements), mais ils mettent en parallle ces faits avec d'autres compltements farfelu et invrifiable ou tout simplement faux, tout a pour servir des thses complotistes.
> Tu penses vraiment que 99% des mdecins du monde entier sont vendu a big pharma et qu'en a fait ils peuvent facilement soigner la covid mais ne le font pas pour les sous ?


Je n'ai jamais dit que j'approuvais mot pour mot tout ce qui tait dit dans ce documentaire, en fait je n'en ai pas parl. 

Mais que certains points du documentaire soient excessifs ne change rien au fait que nous sommes bien plus proche d'un pays gouvern pour le seul profit de groupements d'intrts privs que dans l'intrt gnral. Et tout comme les media mainstream ne filment systmatiquement que les violences des black block pour dtourner le message des manifestants, on parlera systmatiquement de thses complotistes pour caricaturer ceux qui mettent en vidence l'influence des lobbys les plus puissants. 

Tu reprends le mme principe quand tu dis "Tu penses vraiment que 99% des mdecins du monde entier sont vendu a big pharma..." en utilisant la technique du "Yes Set" dcrite dans ta vido sauf que tu pousses le bouchon encore plus loin puisque tu caricatures pour dclencher une approbation  bon compte. 

Le fait est qu'en France, les mdecins gnralistes n'ont pas le droit de prescrire de l'hydroxychloroquine contre le covid quand bien mme certains seraient persuads de son efficacit, donc pas besoin de mouiller tout le monde pour donner l'illusion d'une unanimit. Et d''o tu sors ton "99% des mdecins du monde entier" ? Je ne sais pas comment tu fais tes comptes, mais si j'en crois le nombre de pays qui utilisent cette molcule, ils doivent reprsenter plus de 1% du total. 

Je ne suis pas certain que tes caricatures soient volontaires, peut-tre as-tu besoin de te rassurer  bon compte, et d'un autre ct ce sont les lments de langage communment rpandus pour dnigrer toute critique.   De nombreux ressorts de l'idologie nolibrale qui tente de changer la psychologie humaine pour la conformer  l'acceptation d'une guerre de comptitivit permanente de tous contre tous et d'une gouvernance justifie par des experts choisis par le pouvoir, sont exposs dans cet entretien entre Laure Adler et Barbara Stiegler. Cela ne traite pas spcifiquement de la crise du covid, mais nul doute que cette crise sera utilise pour imposer de nouveaux sacrifices, toujours pour le seul bnfice d'une infime minorit. La mise en place d'un tat policier n'est pas anecdotique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai t trs tonn de voir presque tout un tage de la galerie marchande vide de magasins.


Ce n'est pas un nouveau phnomne.
a fait des annes que plein de boutiques ferment et que les locaux restent disponible.
Il y a mme une technologie qui a t dvelopp pour que ce ne soit pas trop triste.
2015 : Ils inventent de fausses vitrines, faute de magasins
2017 : Commerce. De fausses vitrines pour dynamiser le centre de Guingamp

Il doit y avoir une acclration en 2020, il y a plein de commerants qui sont forcs d'abandonner,  cause des restrictions leur magasin n'est plus rentable.
Confinement  Annecy : Des commerces affichent   vendre  avec le numro de lElyse pour alerter sur leur situation



> Lobjectif tait dinterpeller les habitants :  demain, si on continue  avoir des mesures ingales dans les secteurs conomiques, nos centres-villes mourront, il ny aura plus de commerces de proximit .
>  Emmanuel Macron avait dit que les leons de la mondialisation seraient tires et que le commerce de proximit serait privilgi mais au deuxime confinement, cest linverse ! , a regrett Karine Zerbola, tout en dnonant les difficults daccder aux aides gouvernementales annonces.





> Il me semble que la France a t le seul pays  mettre en place ces mesures conomique (Chmage partiel etc..


a je n'y crois pas du tout, je pense que a doit tre un peu prs partout pareil.
Si l'tat ne payait pas le chmage des employs, les entreprises seraient obliges de faire faillite tout de suite. Comme on dit dans le monde de l'entreprise "*nous n'avons pas de visibilit*", le confinement pourrait durer jusqu'en 2023, on ne peut pas savoir, donc ce serait de la folie de faire un prt en esprant que a reparte bientt.

L'UE prte de l'argent aux tats :
Coronavirus: l'UE verse 17 milliards d'aide  l'Italie, l'Espagne et la Pologne



> Il s'agit des premiers versements effectus dans le cadre du programme temporaire "Sure" qui a pour vocation de *soutenir des mesures de chmage partiel en rponse  la crise sanitaire.*
> Ce soutien consiste en des prts garantis  des conditions avantageuses. L'argent est emprunt par la Commission sur les marchs financiers, en profitant des faibles taux d'intrt dont elle bnficie, puis prt  des Etats membres dans le besoin.
> Dans le dtail, l'Italie a obtenu mardi 10 milliards d'euros, l'Espagne 6 milliards et la Pologne 1 milliard.


Mme aux USA des entreprises pourront toucher des subventions :
Le plan d'aide aux PME, une tentative de chmage partiel  made in USA 



> Officiellement, le  programme de soutien aux salaires  amricain ( paycheck protection program , ou PPP) est un dispositif de prts aux plus petites entreprises. Mais c'est, en ralit, un programme de maintien de l'emploi : *le prt de deux ans se transforme en subvention si l'entreprise s'engage  maintenir ou  remettre  niveau l'emploi et les salaires au niveau de ce qu'ils taient mi-fvrier, avant la crise de coronavirus.*

----------


## halaster08

> Tu reprends le mme principe quand tu dis "Tu penses vraiment que 99% des mdecins du monde entier sont vendu a big pharma..." en utilisant la technique du "Yes Set" dcrite dans ta vido sauf que tu pousses le bouchon encore plus loin puisque tu caricatures pour dclencher une approbation  bon compte.


Pas du tout, le principe de "yes set" c'est de faire une srie d'affirmation vraie pour faire accepter la fausse qui est derrire, moi je ne fais qu'une affirmation les thses soutenues dans ce "documentaire" sont fausses malgr le fait que certains lments soient vrais
Alors oui le 99% est caricatural ,en mme temps tout le docu l'est donc je ne vois pas comment rsum leur propos sans l'tre a mon tour




> Je ne sais pas comment tu fais tes comptes, mais si j'en crois le nombre de pays qui utilisent cette molcule, ils doivent reprsenter plus de 1% du total.


Donc tu dis toi mme que c'est caricatural, mais tu me demandes quand mme comment je fais mes calculs ?
Calcul scientifique = (donnes srieuses - donnes arbitraires qui vont dans mon sens) * foutage de gueule = 99% c'est moi qui ait raison

D'ailleurs si des pays utilisent ce fameux remde miracle interdit en France a cause de big Pharma, ils ne doivent plus avoir de soucis avec la covid, c'est tonnant qu'on en entende pas parler dans les Mdias, a doit tre un coup de big Mdia a




> Je n'ai jamais dit que j'approuvais mot pour mot tout ce qui tait dit dans ce documentaire, en fait je n'en ai pas parl.


Non tu es plus subtil, tu attaques juste tout ceux qui essayent d'expliquer pourquoi leurs conclusions sont fausses




> peut-tre as-tu besoin de te rassurer  bon compte


Je pense plutt que c'est ceux qui croient en un remde miracle qui ont besoin de se rassurer  bon compte

Mais bref, croyez ce que vous voulez, pour ma part ces documentaires sont tout autant manipulatoire (voir plus) que les beaux discours du gouvernement

----------


## CinePhil

> De nombreux ressorts de l'idologie nolibrale qui tente de changer la psychologie humaine


LOL ! De la part de quelqu'un qui voque dans le mme message les caricatures de celui auquel il rpond, a ne manque pas de sel !  ::): 


C'est plutt l'habitude du socialisme de vouloir construire un "homme nouveau".

Le libralisme laisse vivre chacun comme il le souhaite tant qu'il ne porte pas atteinte aux droits naturels des autres. C'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> les thses soutenues dans ce "documentaire" sont fausses malgr le fait que certains lments soient vrais


Tu exagres. Elle est peut-tre vraie la thse du virus cr artificiellement dans le but de vendre des vaccins nanoparticules activables en 5G qui permettent de contrler la population mondiale aprs avoir musel les rares mdecins, scientifiques et journalistes qu'on n'a pas russi  corrompre...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> D'ailleurs si des pays utilisent ce fameux remde miracle interdit en France a cause de big Pharma, ils ne doivent plus avoir de soucis avec la covid, c'est tonnant qu'on en entende pas parler dans les Mdias, a doit tre un coup de big Mdia a


Personne n'a jamais dit que ce traitement radiquait compltement le covid mais que cela diminuait le nombre de cas graves. Pourquoi ce besoin permanent de caricature ?




> Non tu es plus subtil, tu attaques juste tout ceux qui essayent d'expliquer pourquoi leurs conclusions sont fausses


Quelles conclusions ? Je vois une suite d'interview que j'approuve plus ou moins, et parfois je n'ai pas d'avis car je ne connais pas le sujet. 

Alors oui le titre est accrocheur, mais toutes les communications le sont aujourd'hui. Volont de maltraitance ? sans aller jusque l il est vident que la priorit des dernires annes n'est pas dans l'amlioration des soins ni dans la prvention. Depuis combien d'annes les grves dans les urgences, les alertes dans tout le systme hospitalier ? Et pourquoi Salomon n'a pas renouvel le stock de masques et a trafiqu un rapport d'expert pour se disculper de toute responsabilit ? Bien sr pour faire des conomies sur la sant, avec toujours le mme discours, faire aussi bien avec moins de moyens mais cela a des limites.

Concernant plus prcisment le traitement du covid, je m'tonne un peu qu'une molcules prescrite auparavant  des centaines de millions de personnes depuis des dizaines d'annes devienne tout d'un coup toxique. Mais il fallait a pour l'interdire, sinon pourquoi ne pas essayer un mdicament sans risque quitte  servir de placebo.




> Je pense plutt que c'est ceux qui croient en un remde miracle qui ont besoin de se rassurer  bon compte


Toujours de la caricature. Le remdesivir n'est pas miraculeux non plus, pourtant il est autoris et il coute beaucoup plus cher.




> Mais bref, croyez ce que vous voulez, pour ma part ces documentaires sont tout autant manipulatoire (voir plus) que les beaux discours du gouvernement


Tout dpend comment tu les utilise. Si c'est pour avoir un avis tranch sur chacun des sujets voqus il faut complter ses sources, mais si c'est pour alerter l'opinion et se poser des questions pourquoi pas. D'ailleurs comme dit dans ta vido, la grande majorit de ce qui est dit dans la premire partie est vraie, ensuite libre  chacun de critiquer plus ou moins les interprtations de la seconde partie.

Ce que je voulais dire plus gnralement, c'est que la thorie du complotisme est trs souvent voque pour balayer d'un revers de main les critiques envers le pouvoir. Cela ne veut pas dire que ce n'est jamais le cas, mais c'est un lment de langage commun, utilis bien plus que ncessaire par facilit et viter de rpondre point par point sur les sujets voqus.

----------


## BenoitM

> Personne n'a jamais dit que ce traitement radiquait compltement le covid mais que cela diminuait le nombre de cas graves. Pourquoi ce besoin permanent de caricature ?


Ca ne diminue pas les cas graves.
Euh on a pas de preuve relle et  premire vue on a des traitement plus probant...




> Concernant plus prcisment le traitement du covid, je m'tonne un peu qu'une molcules prescrite auparavant  des centaines de millions de personnes depuis des dizaines d'annes devienne tout d'un coup toxique. Mais il fallait a pour l'interdire, sinon pourquoi ne pas essayer un mdicament sans risque quitte  servir de placebo.


Euh peut-tre pour le cot? 
Euh peut-tre pour les effets secondaire avec d'autres mdicaments qui eux sont efficace? 
Euh et pourquoi ne pas simplement donner les traitements qui eux ont un relle effet? 




> Toujours de la caricature. Le remdesivir n'est pas miraculeux non plus, pourtant il est autoris et il coute beaucoup plus cher.


Euh remdesivir  est dconseill par l'OMS  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Elle est peut-tre vraie la thse du virus cr artificiellement dans le but de vendre des vaccins nanoparticules activables en 5G qui permettent de contrler la population mondiale aprs avoir musel les rares mdecins, scientifiques et journalistes qu'on n'a pas russi  corrompre...


De manire plus rationnelle cette pidmie peut avoir 4 sources d'origines :

> un animal / groupe d'animaux malade(s) qui contamine(nt) les humains , puis la contagion prend une proportion exponentielle chez les humains
> une mauvaise manipulation dans la chaine de traitement d'un labo ... un laborantin se serait contamin de la sorte
> un attentat bactriologique/biologiques
> un sabotage ou acte malveillant volontaire

Arrtez avec les thses complotistes .

Dans la ttes des industriels, videment qu'il y a de l'argent en jeu ...

A ce moment allons jusqu' remettre en cause le march des pompes funbres .. bah quoi on se fait bien de l'oseille sur le malheurs des gens ? Pourtant personne n'est choqu du march des pompes funbres ...

----------


## Invit

> Concernant plus prcisment le traitement du covid, je m'tonne un peu qu'une molcules prescrite auparavant  des centaines de millions de personnes depuis des dizaines d'annes devienne tout d'un coup toxique.


L'HCQ a t classe comme dangereuse *avant* la crise sanitaire : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrox...C3%A9gislation
Et des molcules dont on dcouvre la dangerosit au cours du temps, il y en a plein. La dpakine, par exemple...




> Toujours de la caricature. Le remdesivir n'est pas miraculeux non plus, pourtant il est autoris et il coute beaucoup plus cher.


- l'HCQ est un remde miracle pour ceux qui ont besoin de se rassurer  bon compte
- C'est de la caricature ! Et d'ailleurs le remdesivir a enrichit big pharma.
- ...




> D'ailleurs comme dit dans ta vido, la grande majorit de ce qui est dit dans la premire partie est vraie


Ce n'est pas du tout ce qui est dit dans la vido : "Soyons clair, la mauvaise gestion de la crise sanitaire, les dclarations contradictoires et parfois mensongres du gouvernement, les consquences dramatiques du confinement puis du dconfinement, on a, je crois, raison de poser ces questions, on l'a d'ailleurs fait sur ce plateau mme."

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le libralisme laisse vivre chacun comme il le souhaite tant qu'il ne porte pas atteinte aux droits naturels des autres. C'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre !


Je n'ai jamais critiqu le principe du libralisme, par contre le nolibralisme oui. La diffrence entre les deux c'est une question de mesure, d'quilibre. Ce n'est pas le sujet ici mais au passage si tu pouvais nous dispenser de tes affichettes ridicules. Je ne l'ai pas accus d'appartenir  une famille politique, j'ai dit qu'il utilisait peut-tre un peu trop rapidement les lments de langage du pouvoir actuel  (reprsentant du nolibralisme) qui consiste  parler de thorie du complot pour viter de rpondre aux critiques. En rsumer, on nous souffle  longueur de journe des rponses gnriques, toutes faites, qui vitent que l'on se pose des questions. Et c'est un pige pas toujours facile  viter car on prfre toujours pouvoir trancher que de rester dans le questionnement et l'incertitude.

----------


## halaster08

> Personne n'a jamais dit que ce traitement radiquait compltement le covid mais que cela diminuait le nombre de cas graves. Pourquoi ce besoin permanent de caricature ?


A deux minutes dans le docu d'aprs le mdecin avec son traitement 0 hospitalisation 0 dcs, c'est pas moi qui caricature




> Le remdesivir n'est pas miraculeux non plus, pourtant il est autoris et il coute beaucoup plus cher.


Mais j'ai jamais dit qu'utiliser du remdesivir tait une bonne/meilleur ide, j'ai l'impression que tu me prtes des intentions qui ne sont pas les miennes




> Ce que je voulais dire plus gnralement, c'est que la thorie du complotisme est trs souvent voque pour balayer d'un revers de main les critiques envers le pouvoir. Cela ne veut pas dire que ce n'est jamais le cas, mais c'est un lment de langage commun, utilis bien plus que ncessaire par facilit et viter de rpondre point par point sur les sujets voqus.


A quel moment j'ai utilis l' "argument" du complotisme pour tout balayer ? tu es sur que c'est a moi que tu rpond ?




> Quelles conclusions ? Je vois une suite d'interview que j'approuve plus ou moins


Merci de ne pas te faire passer pour plus bte que tu ne l'es, peut tre qu'ils ne le disent pas ouvertement mais c'est clairement sous-entendu

----------


## CinePhil

> Je n'ai jamais critiqu le principe du libralisme, par contre le nolibralisme oui. La diffrence entre les deux c'est une question de mesure, d'quilibre.


Alors 2 liens :
Qu'est-ce que le libralisme ?
Qu'est-ce que le soi-disant "no-libralisme" ?
Et tant qu'on y est dans les conneries, ajoutons l'ultralibralisme !

Les deux derniers ne sont que des pouvantails pour effrayer les moutontribuables !

Quant  mes affichettes, vu la quantit de ridicule qu'il y a dans cette discussion, a ne change pas grand chose !  ::mrgreen:: 




> pouvoir actuel (reprsentant du nolibralisme)


Encore un qui vt dans un monde parallle ! Dis, on fait comment pour aller dans ton monde o le libralisme (fut-il no) est au pouvoir ?   ::ptdr:: 

LREM est en grande partie compos d'anciens socialistes. Macron et sa clique sont des tatistes pur jus, trs loin du libralisme. Ils n'ont fait qu'augmenter l'intervention de l'tat dans tous les domaines de nos vies, dpenser toujours plus et souvent pas aux endroits o cela aurait pu tre utile. Cette crise sanitaire qui est aussi, voire surtout, une crise de la mauvaise gestion de la sant depuis des annes en est la preuve. Le confinement impos est surtout pour ne pas voir les urgences s'engorger.

----------


## CinePhil

> A deux minutes dans le docu d'aprs le mdecin avec son traitement 0 hospitalisation 0 dcs, c'est pas moi qui caricature


C'est SON tmoignage de ce qu'IL a constat. Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il en faisait une gnralit pour tous ceux qui ont essay le mme traitement  leurs patients.

----------


## Invit

> C'est SON tmoignage de ce qu'IL a constat. Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il en faisait une gnralit pour tous ceux qui ont essay le mme traitement  leurs patients.


Juste comme a, dans le documentaire, son traitement c'est 4 "trucs" : de l'azithromycine, un "mdicament pour l'aider  respirer" puis du zinc. Le 4e "truc" on ne sait pas. Par contre on a le droit  des "80 patients, 0 hospitalisation, 0 dcs", "on tait 3 gnralistes, 200 patients traits ... plus un dcs et plus une hospitalisation".

Par contre, en avril, son traitement c'tait : un antibiotique de la famille des macrolides, du zinc, du Montelukast, un anti-inflammatoire et une hparine... https://infodujour.fr/sante/33596-co...-setait-trompe

Mais dans tous les cas, pas d'HCQ...

Et surtout : on ne peut rien tirer de son tmoignage. Il ne sait mme pas si ses patients avaient vraiment la covid ou juste certains symptmes...

Et au lieu d'en parler  l'ordre des mdecins, comme c'est la rgle, il en parle aux journaux... Mais c'est srement pour diffuser l'information plus rapidement, c'est pas le genre de mdecin  chercher de la reconnaissance publique en crivant des livres... https://www.amazon.fr/Jean-Jacques-E...ont_pop_book_1

----------


## CinePhil

Donc, selon toi, un mdecin, a doit :
- fermer sa gueule ;
- ne pas publier de livre ;
- bien obir  la doxa de l'ordre des mdecins et du gouvernement sur la manire dont il doit soigner ses patients.

Autrement dit ne plus tre un mdecin mais un technicien qui applique des procdures sans rflchir !  ::(: 

De mmoire, il a t confront, comme la plupart des mdecins,  un afflux de patients qui prsentaient des symptmes Covid sans savoir si c'tait d au SARS-Cov2 et il a tent de soigner avec ses connaissances et son exprience, comme l'ont fait d'autres mdecins. Ce qu'il a essay a, d'aprs lui, fonctionn et il a voulu noncer  ses collgues qu'il y a un traitement qui a donn des rsultats sur ses patients. En quoi est-ce mal ?
C'est d'ailleurs aussi, il me semble, ce qu'a fait Raoult, avec davantage de moyens vu la renomme du professeur et de l'institut qu'il dirige.

Je comprends la colre de certains mdecins  qui on dit, en gros : "Vous avez russi  soigner des patients mais ce n'est pas comme a qu'il fallait les soigner et maintenant vous n'avez plus le droit de faire ainsi !"

EDIT :

Dans l'article dont tu donnes le lien, je lis ceci :



> Prs de Grenoble, le Dr Sabine Paliard-Franco traite ses patients touchs par la Covid-19 avec des antibiotiques macrolides associs  des Cphalosporine de 3me gnration appels C3G. Elle obtient des rsultats spectaculaires. Nous lavons contacte *mais elle nest pas autorise par le Conseil de lOrdre  parler  la presse*.


Moi je trouve a scandaleux !

----------


## Invit

> Donc, selon toi, un mdecin, a doit :
> - fermer sa gueule ;
> - ne pas publier de livre ;
> - bien obir  la doxa de l'ordre des mdecins et du gouvernement sur la manire dont il doit soigner ses patients.
> 
> Autrement dit ne plus tre un mdecin mais un technicien qui applique des procdures sans rflchir !


On n'est pas du tout dans la caricature l...

Avant de "soigner", il faut dj savoir de quoi on est malade et quel traitement fonctionne rellement. Et pour cela, on a encore rien trouv de plus efficace que de faire des tudes srieuses. 

Et, oui, un mdecin a le droit d'crire des livres mais que a te plaise ou non, c'est un intrt personnel qui peut expliquer un manque de clairvoyance. Quant  se faire de l'argent en pleine crise avec son livre "Je ne pouvais pas les laisser mourir !: Le cri d'un gnraliste en guerre", moi je trouve a vraiment dgueullasse. Sauf peut-tre s'il reverse les bnfices  la recherche contre la covid; on y croit...

Et comme c'est Nol, voici quelques vidos sur pourquoi il faut faire des vraies tudes au lieu de se prcipiter sur le premier cacheton qui a l'air de fonctionner :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> De mmoire, il a t confront, comme la plupart des mdecins,  un afflux de patients qui prsentaient des symptmes Covid sans savoir si c'tait d au SARS-Cov2 et il a tent de soigner avec ses connaissances et son exprience, comme l'ont fait d'autres mdecins. Ce qu'il a essay a, d'aprs lui, fonctionn et il a voulu noncer  ses collgues qu'il y a un traitement qui a donn des rsultats sur ses patients. En quoi est-ce mal ?


Pour l'opinion publique , on peut lui reprocher d'avoir utilis ses patients comme cobayes.

On est dans une situation d'urgence  chercher des traitements. videment ceux qui s'y opposent , sont pas les plus reprsentatifs (parfois mme minoritaire et avec une grande bouche ... hlas), ils sont les plus audibles ... Et la majorit silencieuse dans tout cela.

Comme pour tout chercheurs comme professionnels de sant sont bien contraints de faire des ajustements sur terrain ... 

Dans le mme registre on aurait pu aussi reprocher  ceux qui ne font rien ... de ne rien faire ???!!! 

Il est prfrable d'avoir un pro de sant qui essaye est se plante (du moment qu'il ne donne pas la mort et / ou qu'on ne finit pas grabaterre avec son traitement ...) , qu'un pro de sant passif ! 




> Je comprends la colre de certains mdecins  qui on dit, en gros : "Vous avez russi  soigner des patients mais ce n'est pas comme a qu'il fallait les soigner et maintenant vous n'avez plus le droit de faire ainsi !"


En situation de crise entre respecter une procdure longue  lettre et court-circuiter / outrepasser pour avoir un rsultat ... souvent on est contraint d'utiliser l'option 2.  




> C'est d'ailleurs aussi, il me semble, ce qu'a fait Raoult, avec davantage de moyens vu la renomme du professeur et de l'institut qu'il dirige.


Forcement avec les moyens de Raoult on peut faire des tests  grandes chelles ... donc court-circuiter de manires encore plus flagrante !

Entre un mdecin de ville qui va soigner 10 pkins et un institut de renom qui va en faire 1 000 ou 10 000  la vue des autorits , le rapport d'outrepassement poids/puissance n'est pas du tout le mme ! 

Pourtant ils font tous les 2 la mme chose ...

----------


## Invit

> elle nest pas autorise par le Conseil de lOrdre  parler  la presse.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Moi je trouve a scandaleux !


Mais... non... pas du tout.

Un mdecin peut faire des observations trs intressantes mais a ne prouve absolument rien et a peut tre compltement faux. Il faut faire des tudes scientifiques pour savoir, et c'est un autre mtier. Donc, oui : il doit faire remonter l'information  sa "hirarchie" et non  la presse.

Pour faire le parallle avec l'informatique, quand tu trouves une faille de scurit dans le projet, tu ne fais pas un tweet, tu en parles au chef de projet... De mme, quand tu trouves une faille style meltdown ou spectre, si tu n'es pas compltement irresponsable, tu en parles aux personnes concernes au lieu d'aller te vanter de ta dcouverte sur tous les rseaux...

----------


## Invit

> Donc, si je rsume le feuilleton : la chloroquine fonctionne mais en fait c'est l'hydroxychloroquine, mais en fait c'est l'HCQ+AZM en dbut et en fin de maladie, mais en fait c'est juste en dbut, mais en fait c'est en phase prcoce voire en prventif.
> Ca va tre quoi ensuite ? Alors oui a marche mais uniquement en suppositoire de 2kg ?


Eh mais, j'tais peut-tre pas loin en fait...

"L'Institut Pasteur de Lille, qui annonce depuis plusieurs semaines la dcouverte d'un mdicament  trs efficace  contre le SARS-CoV-2 et potentiellement disponible immdiatement, refuse d'en donner le nom pour viter une  hystrie . Selon l'agence AEF info, il s'agirait du clofoctol, un ancien suppositoire prescrit contre les affections respiratoires bnignes."

https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...i-covid-83743/

----------


## CinePhil

> Avant de "soigner", il faut dj savoir de quoi on est malade et quel traitement fonctionne rellement. Et pour cela, on a encore rien trouv de plus efficace que de faire des tudes srieuses.


Et donc en attendant d'avoir le rsultat d'tudes soi-disant srieuses, le mdecin laisse crever ses malades ?  ::roll:: 




> Pour l'opinion publique , on peut lui reprocher d'avoir utilis ses patients comme cobayes.


Et donc pour ne pas froisser "l'opinion publique", il doit attendre le rsultat "d'tudes srieuses" pour ne pas utiliser ses patients comme cobayes et donc les laisser crever ?  ::roll:: 
D'ailleurs, les "tudes srieuses", elles font quoi, entre autres ? Des test de soins face  des placebos. C'est  dire qu'on ne soigne pas ceux  qui on donne un placebo et on a une chance de gurir ceux  qui on donne le vrai traitement. Si ce n'est pas prendre des patients pour des cobayes, a...  ::roll:: 




> On est dans une situation d'urgence  chercher des traitements.


Justement, dans l'urgence, le mdecin essaie de soigner avec ce qu'il connait en fonction des symptmes qu'il dcouvre. Il n'attend pas le rsultat d'tudes qui prendront des semaines et laisseront en attendant ses malades crever.




> Il est prfrable d'avoir un pro de sant qui essaye est se plante (du moment qu'il ne donne pas la mort et / ou qu'on ne finit pas grabaterre avec son traitement ...) , qu'un pro de sant passif !


Exactement ! Et jusqu' plus ample inform, c'est ce qu'on fait ces mdecins un peu mdiatiss  qui on fait aujourd'hui des procs en sorcellerie.

Ton message commenait mal ou je l'ai mal interprt. Du coup je le plussoie quand mme.  ::calin:: 




> Donc, oui : il doit faire remonter l'information  sa "hirarchie" et non  la presse.


Heureusement que tu as mis hirarchie entre guillemets !
Sauf dans les hpitaux o il y a des mdecins chefs et des pas chefs, un gnraliste est un travailleur indpendant. En principe, le conseil de l'ordre n'est pas sa hirarchie et ne devrait intervenir que quand il fait des conneries graves pour ses patients.




> Pour faire le parallle avec l'informatique, quand tu trouves une faille de scurit dans le projet, tu ne fais pas un tweet, tu en parles au chef de projet...


Trs mauvais parallle !
Il n'y a pas de chef de projet en mdecine, sauf dans un labo de recherche en mdecine. Mais le gnraliste il est tout seul et il se documente auprs de ses confrres quand il n'est pas sr de son diagnostic ou du traitement  appliquer. Il n'appelle pas le conseil de l'ordre avec son patient qui souffre dans son cabinet !

----------


## Invit

> Et donc en attendant d'avoir le rsultat d'tudes soi-disant srieuses, le mdecin laisse crever ses malades ?


La caricature... tout a...

Dj contrairement  ce que dit perronne, c'est pas parce qu'on ne prescrit pas d'HCQ qu'on "laisse crever" les patients.
Donc, non, il ne laisse pas crever ses malades mais il suit les recommandations ou prescrit ce qui lui semble le mieux tout en communiquant avec ses collgues et non avec les journalistes ou les diteurs.

----------


## Invit

> Justement, dans l'urgence, le mdecin essaie de soigner avec ce qu'il connait en fonction des symptmes qu'il dcouvre. Il n'attend pas le rsultat d'tudes qui prendront des semaines et laisseront en attendant ses malades crever.


En gnral, si c'est une nouvelle maladie, c'est qu'on ne connait pas de traitement avr... Et pour la faon d'en trouver un efficacement j'ai donn des liens qui en parlent mais visiblement tu t'en fous compltement et prfre tre ouvert d'esprit avec tes propres sources uniquement...




> Sauf dans les hpitaux o il y a des mdecins chefs et des pas chefs, un gnraliste est un travailleur indpendant. En principe, le conseil de l'ordre n'est pas sa hirarchie et ne devrait intervenir que quand il fait des conneries graves pour ses patients.
> ...
> Il n'y a pas de chef de projet en mdecine, sauf dans un labo de recherche en mdecine. Mais le gnraliste il est tout seul et il se documente auprs de ses confrres quand il n'est pas sr de son diagnostic ou du traitement  appliquer. Il n'appelle pas le conseil de l'ordre avec son patient qui souffre dans son cabinet !


Mais non. Un gnraliste est libre de grer son cabinet mais sa pratique mdicale est trs rglemente, et heureursement. Quant  l'hopital, dsol mais oui il y a bien une hirarchie avec des chefs de service, la direction, les agences nationales, etc.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A quel moment j'ai utilis l' "argument" du complotisme pour tout balayer ? tu es sur que c'est a moi que tu rpond ?


L:
"...mais ils mettent en parallle ces faits avec d'autres compltements farfelu et invrifiable ou tout simplement faux, tout a pour servir des thses complotistes."




> Merci de ne pas te faire passer pour plus bte que tu ne l'es, peut tre qu'ils ne le disent pas ouvertement mais c'est clairement sous-entendu


Oui pour faire vite, on se fout de nous, le gouvernement est aux ordres des multinationales et les autorits de sant sont trs conciliantes.   

Et alors, c'est une rvlation inconcevable ? Pourtant dans les pages prcdentes on a dj parl du mdiator, des Monsanto paper, j'en oublie certainement mais on pourrait trouver une liste longue comme le bras en cherchant un peu. 

Un petit retour vers le scandale de l'amiante:



> Le terme mdiatique scandale de lamiante dsigne le dlai entre la prise de conscience en France dabord dans les annes 19701, puis dans les annes 19902,3 du problme sanitaire caus par lexposition  lamiante et le dlai de raction des pouvoirs publics, confronts au lobbying des industries de lamiante. Il sest coul plus dun demi-sicle entre les premires tudes irrfutables (1945) et linterdiction de lamiante en 1997 par le prsident Jacques Chirac. Les premires dcisions adquates (1977-78) nont t prises qu la suite de la mdiatisation (1975) des polmiques entre scientifiques tel Henri Pzerat et lobbyistes de lamiante tel Marcel Valtat.


Et puis SimonDecoline a rappel l'histoire de la Dpakine prescrite depuis 1967 et dont les premires tudes qui rvlaient des risques on t publies ds le dbut des annes 1980:



> Ds les annes 1980, de nombreuses tudes rvlent les risques de malformations congnitales pour le ftus expos au valproate de sodium, la molcule active de la Dpakine.
> 
> Ds le dbut des annes 2000, le valproate de sodium est souponn d'impacter le dveloppement cognitif et comportemental des enfants exposs in utero. Suites  ces nouvelles donnes scientifiques, le laboratoire Sanofi indique avoir alert  plusieurs reprises les autorits de sant et sollicit des modifications dans les documents d'informations. 
> 
> Ce n'est qu'en 2010 que les risques de malformations congnitales et de troubles neurocomportementaux sont mentionns dans la notice de ces mdicaments.
> 
> En 2014, plusieurs familles portent plainte contre le laboratoire Sanofi pour dfaut d'informations concernant les risques de la Dpakine. 
> 
> En juin 2015, l'Agence nationale du mdicament (ANSM) dcide de renforcer les conditions de prescription et de dlivrance de ce mdicament pour les femmes enceintes ou en ge de procrer, avec notamment la mise en place d'un formulaire d'"accord de soins" qui doit tre obligatoirement sign par les patientes. 
> ...


Par comparaison l'hydroxychloroquine est prescrite depuis 1955 sur un public infiniment plus large  des centaines de millions de personnes et c'est seulement aujourd'hui, soit 65 ans plus tard, qu'on s'aperoit tout d'un coup quelle est trs toxique au point d'tre interdite de prescription par les gnralistes alors qu'elle tait en vente libre quelques mois plus tt. Cela a t beaucoup plus vite que pour l'amiante, le mdiator ou la dpakine et sans tape intermdiaire. Faut pas trop faire marcher ses neurones sinon il y a de quoi se poser des questions...

Il n'y a pas besoin du documentaire "Mal Traits" pour savoir qu'on se fout de nous depuis longtemps. Et rien n'est rassurant pour le prsent, surtout pas Macron et son gouvernement ni les mdias qui nous ont bassins pendant des lustres au dbut de l'pidmie en rejetant la faute du manque de masques sur les gouvernements prcdents, alors que le snat a mis en vidence la responsabilit de Salomon avec au passage la pression qu'il a faite sur un expert pour modifier son rapport afin de se disculper. Tout cela ne nous dit rien sur la validit totale ou partielle de ce qui est affirm dans le documentaire, mais sur le fond cela n'est pas dterminant pour savoir qu'on ne peut pas faire confiance  ce gouvernement, qui au passage s'tait prcipit sur l'tude bidon de Lancet pour interdire l'hydroxychloroquine. Alors  dfaut de crdibilit et d'intgrit, cela ne m'tonne pas qu'ils fassent toute une campagne sur les thories complotistes pour tenter de discrditer les critiques, c'est tout ce qu'ils peuvent faire.

----------


## Danfre

> Par comparaison l'hydroxychloroquine est prescrite depuis 1955 sur un public infiniment plus large  des centaines de millions de personnes et c'est seulement aujourd'hui, soit 65 ans plus tard, qu'on s'aperoit tout d'un coup quelle est trs toxique au point d'tre interdite de prescription par les gnralistes alors qu'elle tait en vente libre quelques mois plus tt. Cela a t beaucoup plus vite que pour l'amiante, le mdiator ou la dpakine et sans tape intermdiaire. Faut pas trop faire marcher ses neurones sinon il y a de quoi se poser des questions...


Personne n'a prtendu que nos gouvernants avaient ts particulirement aviss dans la gestion de la crise. Aprs tout, notre premier ministre tait l'architecte du premier dconfinement, et le directeur de la sant a essay de se couvrir pour sa gestion des masques. On sait bien que quoi qu'il arrive, eux, et tous ceux qui dans notre "haute" administration on merd  un moment ou  un autre, n'auront jamais  assumer et ne seront jamais inquits pour a. 

Personne non plus n'a d'illusion sur les objectifs premiers des labos pharmaceutiques.

Mais simplement : QUEL intrt y a t'il  prescrire massivement un mdicament qui n'a pas fait preuve de son efficacit contre le COVID ? Juste au motif qu'il cote moins cher ?
Ce serait sacrment irrespectueux de la vie des gens qui pourraient s'exposer  des effets secondaires avec un minimum d'espoir d'en tirer un bnfice en retour.

----------


## halaster08

> L:
> "...mais ils mettent en parallle ces faits avec d'autres compltements farfelu et invrifiable ou tout simplement faux, tout a pour servir des thses complotistes."


Bah justement je dis bien qu'il y a des fait vrais donc je ne balaye pas tout, juste les thses complotistes (et je n'utilise pas le mot comme un argument mais comme un fait) soutenues implicitement  la fin du docu / sous entendu dans certaines interview (thses en question: "on a un traitement efficace mais les gouvernement aux ordres de big pharma nous interdisent de les utiliser", ou encore "on veut forcer les gens a subir le vaccin avec les nanoparticules activables via la 5g")




> Oui pour faire vite, on se fout de nous, le gouvernement est aux ordres des multinationales et les autorits de sant sont trs conciliantes.   
> 
> Et alors, c'est une rvlation inconcevable ?


Si le virus tait localis dans un pays pourquoi pas, mais l c'est mondial donc a sous-entend que la mme multinationale a achet tous les gouvernements/mdecins du monde donc non dsol c'est inconcevable
Que le gouvernement soit incomptent et essaye de cacher leur conneries, qu'ils en profitent pour favoriser qq copains au passage a oui c'est clair et c'est d'ailleurs grce  ces faits que ces docu essayent de faire passer le reste.

Bref je le redis ya du vrai dans ces docu mais le plus important pour moi c'est la conclusion et elle est compltement farfelue

Si vous voulez voir de vraies critiques des actions du gouvernement les diffrentes oppositions le font trs bien (par oppositions je ne parle pas forcment que des autres partis politiques)

En bref ya du vrai la dedans mais a reste de la grosse merde

Sur ces bonnes paroles, je vous souhaite nanmoins  (presque) tous de bonnes ftes de fin d'anne  ::chin::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et donc en attendant d'avoir le rsultat d'tudes soi-disant srieuses, le mdecin laisse crever ses malades ? 
> 
> Et donc pour ne pas froisser "l'opinion publique", il doit attendre le rsultat "d'tudes srieuses" pour ne pas utiliser ses patients comme cobayes et donc les laisser crever ? 
> D'ailleurs, les "tudes srieuses", elles font quoi, entre autres ? Des test de soins face  des placebos. C'est  dire qu'on ne soigne pas ceux  qui on donne un placebo et on a une chance de gurir ceux  qui on donne le vrai traitement. Si ce n'est pas prendre des patients pour des cobayes, a... 
> 
> Justement, dans l'urgence, le mdecin essaie de soigner avec ce qu'il connait en fonction des symptmes qu'il dcouvre. Il n'attend pas le rsultat d'tudes qui prendront des semaines et laisseront en attendant ses malades crever.


J'voquais justement ce problme . Le "dilemme thique", un professionnel se retrouve dans une situation ou la procdure habituelle lui impose un protocole. En cas de non respect c'est la sanction.




> Exactement ! Et jusqu' plus ample inform, c'est ce qu'on fait ces mdecins un peu mdiatiss  qui on fait aujourd'hui des procs en sorcellerie.
> 
> Ton message commenait mal ou je l'ai mal interprt. Du coup je le plussoie quand mme.


Les mdecins ont tout simplement t au pied du mur a devoir agir , dans l'urgence .

J'aurais t toubib, quitte a avoir des pousses rouges et  jeter un pav dans la marre, j'aurais pris l'option 2. Agir avec ce que je connais , sans protocole ... Oui je sais c'est inentendable ... Quand vous tes au pied du mur et / ou pris en tenaille vous avez rarement d'autres options. C'est cela une situation de crise.

----

Inversement , la Chine n'aurait pas communiqu sur le covid19. Les mdecins en Europe et ailleurs dans le monde auraient du traiter un souche "virulente de grippe" , hautement contagieuse , hautement transmissible et qui fait plus de mort qu' l'habitude.

La comme maintenant le / les vaccins ne seraient mme encore administrs. 

Sans recherche sur ce virus, on se serait retrouv avec une situation encore pire dans les hpitaux. En somme une pidmie de grippe ingrable. Je n'ose imaginer la scnario cauchemardesque. 




> Oui pour faire vite, on se fout de nous, le gouvernement est aux ordres des multinationales et les autorits de sant sont trs conciliantes.


Tu as dj du entendre parler de "mdecine de guerre" ou "militaire"  la suite des attentats du 15 novembre ?

Ici le covid fait parti du risque NRBC : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risques_NRBC_en_France

Nuclaires, Radiologiques, Biologiques/Bactriologique, Chimiques

Nuclaires > Fukushima ou Tchernobyl 
Radiologiques > les risques du Radon et de son gaz dans le cave des maisons (par exemple a cause des sols  quartz) : https://radonova.fr/le-radon-est-il-...les-sous-sols/ (pas trs connu se risque ou alors on l'oublie souvent  pense  Pierre et Marie Curie qui en sont morts ... )
Biologiques/Bactriologique > SRAS , MERS , covid19, Ebola , Chikungunya , sida , MST ...
Chimiques > Lubrizol, AZF, Svso (du nom d'une ville italienne ou il y a eu une explosion chimique), Beyrouth , l'Erika 

On fait vite car on est en situation d'urgence ... Quand il y a un grave accident de la route du attends la parution d'un protocole pour secourir les gens ?

J'aimerai bien te voir  la tte d'une cellule de crise  devoir grer une situation d'urgence ! Tu changeras vite de discours ...

Et puisque tu veux l'entendre et / ou qu'on l'crive , non l'tat ne se fout pas de nous et oui il est malsain de se faire de l'argent en temps de crise ...

---

Sinon dernire chose , pour l'histoire de la vaccination :  titre purement personnel je me ferai vaccin. Je me suis mme inscrit sur une liste d'attente de personne non prioritaire. Rendez  l't 2021 , si tout va bien  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Pourtant dans les pages prcdentes on a dj parl du mdiator, des Monsanto paper, j'en oublie certainement mais on pourrait trouver une liste longue comme le bras en cherchant un peu.


Donc, quand on dcouvre des dangers pour le mediator, l'amiante, la dpakine, le DDT, les CFC, les nitrites, etc c'est normal mais pour l'HCQ, c'est un complot du nouvel ordre mondial en prvision de la pandmie qui va arriver quelques mois plus tard... Logique.




> Il n'y a pas besoin du documentaire "Mal Traits" pour savoir qu'on se fout de nous depuis longtemps


Justement : ce n'est pas parce que les industriels et les gouvernements se foutent de nous qu'on doit aussi aller se faire foutre de nous par tous les "documentaires" conspirationnistes qui pullulent sur internet... et qui dcrdibilisent au passage les vrais documentaires qui dnoncent des vrais problmes...

----------


## Invit

Les vaccins  ARN. Principe, risques rels, risques fantasms.

----------


## pmithrandir

Vous semblez dire que le conseil de l ordre reproche  ces mdecins d avoir propos le mauvais traitement en dbut d pidmie
 Ce n est pas le cas  ma connaissance. Dans l urgence on fait ce que l on peut avec ce que l on a


Ce qui est reproch c est de continuer  dfendre publiquement, et non au sein de procdure scientifiques, des traitements qui sont considr comme fantaisiste. C est du charlatabisme  ce niveau l.

Et comme je l avais dis e. Dbut de thread... Raoul et consorts sont de toute manire coupable.

Soit le traitement fonctionne et ils auraient d faire des tudes bien propre pour sauver le monde.
Soit leur traitement est inefficace et ils auraient d arrter d en faire la publicit.

Je suis donc assez peu mu par ceux qui cri  la casse aux sorcires.

Et les coupures de la.part de Sanofi, des arts, etc... C est pas venu en 2 jours. C est venu doucement au fur et  mesure que l on a pu constater que rien ne soutenait le succs de ce traitement.

Aprs si il marche avec un certain dosage... Il fallait le dmontrer. Il y a bien assez de patients  Marseille pour mener une tude propre... que sont 200 personnes lorsque l on parle d un virus qui tue des millions d humain  travers le monde.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Vous semblez dire que le conseil de l ordre reproche  ces mdecins d avoir propos le mauvais traitement en dbut d pidmie
>  Ce n est pas le cas  ma connaissance. Dans l urgence on fait ce que l on peut avec ce que l on a
> 
> Ce qui est reproch c est de continuer  dfendre publiquement, et non au sein de procdure scientifiques, des traitements qui sont considr comme fantaisiste. C est du charlatabisme  ce niveau l.
> 
> Et comme je l avais dis e. Dbut de thread... Raoul et consorts sont de toute manire coupable.


Tu rsumes parfaitement la situation . On ne peut pas avoir toujours raison . Dans le cas de Raoult  un moment s'enfoncer dans des idos c'est clairement du charlatanisme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si le virus tait localis dans un pays pourquoi pas, mais l c'est mondial donc a sous-entend que la mme multinationale a achet tous les gouvernements/mdecins du monde donc non dsol c'est inconcevable


Pourquoi tu caricatures toujours en encore... L'hydroxychloroquine est autorise dans de trs nombreux pays: Maroc, Algrie, Chine, Inde, Iltalie, Venezuela, Pologne etc. il y a une liste ici qui date de Juin.   




> Bref je le redis ya du vrai dans ces docu mais le plus important pour moi c'est la conclusion et elle est compltement farfelue


Si la conclusion se trouve  la fin, j'entends un mdecin dire qu'il faut viter la pense unique et prserver la diversit. C'est cela que tu appelles farfelu ?




> Ce qui est reproch c est de continuer  dfendre publiquement, et non au sein de procdure scientifiques, des traitements qui sont considr comme fantaisiste. C est du charlatabisme  ce niveau l.
> 
> Et comme je l avais dis e. Dbut de thread... Raoul et consorts sont de toute manire coupable.
> 
> Soit le traitement fonctionne et ils auraient d faire des tudes bien propre pour sauver le monde.
> Soit leur traitement est inefficace et ils auraient d arrter d en faire la publicit.


Fantaisiste, charlatanisme, coupable... Et alors que penser des mdecins des autres pays qui l'ont autoris, mmes qualificatifs, tous coupables, charlatans, criminels ? 

On lui reproche ds le dpart de n'avoir fait que des tudes observationnelles, alors qu'on commence toujours par cela avant de faire des tudes randomises. Ensuite pour valider un protocole, il faut toujours qu'il soit confirm par d'autres quipes indpendantes. Mais apparemment cela n'en valait pas la peine et en guise d'explications on a fait des attaques sur son look de gaulois qui sduit les opposants au systme. Et puisqu'il insistait (donc oblig de faire sa grande gueule), on a consenti  intgrer son protocole dans une tude franaise Discovery, qui manque de bol a t arrte avant terme. 

Je ne sais rien de l'efficacit de son protocole, par contre il semble bien qu'on ait tout fait pour ne pas le tester. Interdiction donc pas de prescription donc pas de rsultats. Quant aux risques, on les a sans doute survalus puisque l'hydroxychloroquine est prescrite  titre prventif en Inde. Possible aussi que cette molcule ait une petite efficacit mais que Sanofi n'ait pas envie de monopoliser ses lignes de productions avec un produit peu rentable. L encore c'est la thorie du complot, mais qui l'a alimente en multipliant les attaques ad hominem alors qu'il tait simple de faire d'autres tudes indpendantes qui auraient clos le dbat?

Et pour ne pas rester dans le doute, on accuse le diabolique Raoult qui sert de tte de turc. La preuve, vous en parlez comme si c'tait Raoult contre le reste du monde, comme s'il tait le seul  s'tre intress  cette molcule. Ce faisant, vous n'tes pas dans la ralit (car non il n'est pas le seul) et c'est pour cela que je dis que vous tes sensibles  la propagande des mdias et du gouvernement qui ont cr cette crispation qui vous entraine systmatiquement dans la caricature. 

En rsumer, je n'affirme rien, j'ai des doutes, mais vous me rpondez comme si vous aviez des certitudes. Cependant l'utilisation abusive et rpte d'arguments caricaturaux me fait penser que dans l'absolu vous n'en avez pas plus que moi.

Enfin bon, esprons que ce sera plus clair pour les vaccins. Et bon passage  la nouvelle anne pour tous.

----------


## pmithrandir

Nous ne partageons pas la mme  analyse pour les mme faits.

Pour moi le traitement dfendu n  jamais t tudi par aucun pays. Le mdicament oui... avec des rsultats non pertinent.
Mais ce traitement non.

Je suis d accord avec toi sur la ncessit remonte d information Quand on trouve un traitement qui semble bien.

Sauf que depuis le dbut on en reste  ce stade. L observatio  non soutenue par des chiffres. Mme sur 200 personnes.
Tu ne vas pas me dire si avec l hystrie sur l hydro chloridrine... personne, dans le monde entier... n est prt  financer une tude. Rien qu en lanant un crowdfunding on runirait les fonds en qq jours.
Que tous les pays pauvres n ont pas la possibilit de fournir des conditions favorable contre la promesse d un traitement abordable.

Regarde la dmarche de l institut pasteur. 
Une molcule prometteuse... a semble encourageant... donc on lance une vrai tude. On ne s arrte pas aux vido YouTube

----------


## fredoche

> Nous ne partageons pas la mme  analyse pour les mme faits.
> 
> Pour moi le traitement dfendu n  jamais t tudi par aucun pays. Le mdicament oui... avec des rsultats non pertinent.
> Mais ce traitement non.
> 
> Je suis d accord avec toi sur la ncessit remonte d information Quand on trouve un traitement qui semble bien.
> 
> Sauf que depuis le dbut on en reste  ce stade. L observatio  non soutenue par des chiffres. Mme sur 200 personnes.
> Tu ne vas pas me dire si avec l hystrie sur l hydro chloridrine... personne, dans le monde entier... n est prt  financer une tude. Rien qu en lanant un crowdfunding on runirait les fonds en qq jours.
> Que tous les pays pauvres n ont pas la possibilit de fournir des conditions favorable contre la promesse d un traitement abordable.


Je suis dsol, je crois qu'il y a une forme d'aveuglement crasse, qui correspond  ce que l'*on ne veut pas voir* :
https://c19study.com/

Les tudes sont toutes listes, bibliographies et ne concernent pas que l'hydroxychloroquine, mais aussi l'ivermectine qui est 100% positive, la vitamine D 90 ou 95% positive. 
C'est pas juste Raoult, c'est des tas de mdecins  travers le monde, des tas d'tudes. Ce sont videmment tous des charlatans.

Par contre en face t'as une tude faite par des trous du cul qui n'ont jamais vu un malade de leur vie, ils prennent 30 tudes, ils en gardent 5, et eux sont crdibles. Ouahouuu  :8O:  Bah ouais a dbunke grave.
Ah oui les mmes qui font des tudes sur les trottinettes, ou les intuitifs vs rflexifs ::aie::  bah oui a dbunke l. On sait  qui se fier  ::calim2:: 

Alors il y en a qui dbunkent, moi je crois plutt qu'ils rament, dans la btise et l'ignorance. Et l'ignorance a une signification volontaire, ce n'est pas seulement un dfaut de savoir c'est aussi un refus de savoir. Quand j'ignore quelqu'un ce n'est pas seulement ne pas le voir, c'est aussi parfois en faire le choix
Aprs t'as les marteaux, j'ai dj donn l'image du clou Raoult. On tape.

Au passage quand je vais  la pharmacie demander de la vitamine D: "Ah non monsieur que sur ordonnance". Bah oui vous comprenez les dosages, tout a...
Je vais au magasin bio, pas de souci, vitamine D, vitamine C, zinc, et le tout pour pas cher.

J'avais cit ici le Pr Seheult et ses vidos sur la covid-19, en Avril il expliquait prendre en prventif tous les jours vitamine C, D, et zinc. C'est un mec qui bosse en ra hospitalire depuis le dpart sur le covid-19
ici en France qui vous en parle de tout a ? A part pour dbunker
Et rassurez-vous c'est un fervent promoteur du remdesivir et maintenant des vaccins

Et pour finir l'obsolescence programme, a vous parle non? Pourquoi on admet a dans tous les domaines, surtout ceux qui sont les ntres, et pas pour les mdicaments ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19 : l'Espagne tiendra un registre des personnes refusant d'tre vaccines

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Covid-19 : l'Espagne tiendra un registre des personnes refusant d'tre vaccines


Bien malin  qui se disait , "moi je me vaccinerai pas".

A savoir pour la reprise des "voyages internationaux" aussi bien europens que mondiaux .

> d'un ct obligation se de faire vacciner , au risque de ne pas pouvoir franchir de frontire
> de l'autre que des pays ferment purement et simplement leur vannes de "touristes" vers la France 

On connait les risques :

> les franais deviendraient "persona non gratta" dans de nombreux pays
> pour des obligations privs/familiale/pro/perso/tude les franais seraient coincs en France ... Bonjour les dgts socio-conomique , aprs les fermetures prolongs des frontires en 2020-2021 ... On ne peut pas se permettre de maintenir un tel niveau de pression.
> on ne peut pas se permettre de sabrer "l'industrie du tourisme"

Quelques chiffres :

> 5  6 millions dtrangers vivent dans un bassin transfrontalier de la France (Belgique, Luxembourg, Allemagne, Suisse, Italie, Monaco, Andorre, Espagne).
> 1,5 millions de francophones en Belgique et en Suisse vivent  +/- 20 km de la France et en dpendent sur le plan socio-conomique.
> 2 millions de franais vivent  ltranger.
> 7  8 millions de franais vivent dans un dpartement comportant un bassin de vie transfrontalier (Nord, Ardennes, Nancy-Metz, Strasbourg, Doubs , Jura, Savoie, Nice , Perpignan, Biarritz  ) 
> 2 millions de franais travaillent dans l'industrie du tourisme 

----

Si demain on veut viter un bras de fer France VS reste du monde et franais avec un lien  l'tranger VS franais restant en France ... Le gouvernement a un sacr dfis sur la table pour ne pas "gripper" les relations internationales de la France ... 

----

C'est purement personnel , je me ferai vaccin ds le feu vert des autorits pour le faire. 

Vous pouvez mettre des pouces rouges  gogo  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Je suis dsol, je crois qu'il y a une forme d'aveuglement crasse, qui correspond  ce que l'*on ne veut pas voir* :
> https://c19study.com/
> 
> Les tudes sont toutes listes, bibliographies et ne concernent pas que l'hydroxychloroquine, mais aussi l'ivermectine qui est 100% positive, la vitamine D 90 ou 95% positive. 
> C'est pas juste Raoult, c'est des tas de mdecins  travers le monde, des tas d'tudes. Ce sont videmment tous des charlatans.
> ...


Ce site indique aussi que le remdesivir a un effet positif.

"une forme d'aveuglement crasse, qui correspond  ce que l'*on ne veut pas voir*"...  ::aie:: 

Et pour la nime fois, c'est un site de propagande bidon qui mlange tout et n'importe quoi et dtourne mme des rsultats.

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche... a serait donc un complot mondial contre ces quelques mdicaments. Tous les gouvernement tant prt  mettre leurs conomies  genoux pour donner de l argent aux fabricants de vaccins.

Et pas un seul, pas un ne prterait attention  ces tudes pour les gnraliser et mettre son pays en ordre de marche plus vite que les autres.

Moi cette hypothse d un complot mondial me.semble bien moins crdible que la toute bte... a ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

A dfaut d'tre de "grand voyageurs" , l'ide d'un passeport sanitaire  l'image d'autre de vaccins obligatoires pour accder  d'autres territoire :

https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...ee?id=10662785
https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detai...in?id=10662949

Si pour visiter Australie, comme Russie on demande de me faire vacciner soit au dpart ou  l'arriver , aucun problme > feu vert !

D'ailleurs ne rvez pas ! Un journe shopping  Londres ? Un tour d'Europe ? La Scandinavie, comme l'Europe de l'Est ou les pays d'Europe insulaire vous imposerons le vaccins !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> D'ailleurs ne rvez pas ! Un journe shopping  Londres ? Un tour d'Europe ? La Scandinavie, comme l'Europe de l'Est ou les pays d'Europe insulaire vous imposerons le vaccins !


Sauf que pour l'instant, la plupart des mdecins (en fait tous ceux que j'ai entendu dans les mdias) disent  propos des vaccins ARN qu'ils ne protgeront pas ncessairement contre la transmission. C'est  dire que ceux qui sont vaccins pourraient faire une forme bnigne sans complication mais qu'ils pourraient tre nanmoins contagieux. A suivre.

----------


## fredoche

ok simon donc il dtourne 200 rsultats et tudes 

trop fort 

Sauf que tu suis les liens et tu vas les lire les tudes, et tu peux te faire une opinion par toi-mme, et pas par le mec qui t'explique comment les lire. Surtout que t'as pas besoin de les lire en entier, suffit de lire les intros la plupart du temps. Oui par contre a suppose de lire l'anglais

Mais en fait il est o le complot dans vos tronches ? en biais ?

Tu sais Pierre l'hydroxychloroquine n'a t interdite que en France et en Belgique  ma connaissance; On en a restreint l'usage dans quelques pays europens, dont la Suisse. Mais bon peu importe c'est jamais que ceux qui scorent au top mondial des dcs quel que soit le taux pris en compte. La Suisse clate tout le monde en ce moment. La Belgique a mis le monde entier en zone rouge pour ce qui est de l'accs  son pays, mme lantarctique encore il ya une semaine ou deux :
https://diplomatie.belgium.be/fr
sauf que la plupart des pays de la plante n'ont pas les problmes de la Belgique,  commencer par la plus grande partie de lAsie et de lAfrique

Moi je m'en fous de vos histoires de complot, de grand marabout dcrt par une starlette youtube, de remdesivir  1,5 milliards d' (et arrte de rpondre tout le temps  cot de la plaque simon, avec moi a marche pas).
 La pense unique elle est  l'oeuvre ici, et  plein tube. 
Vitamine D qui ? personne
Ok l'HCQ a sert  rien, et bien on laisse les gens mettre 10 en l'air si a les chante et basta. T'as quelque chose  dire Simon ?
Ivermectine quoi ? Le monde?  rien ? Libration ? rien, BFMerde rien 

Je veux dire vous avez un gouvernement qui tabasse les gens tous les WE depuis 2 ans, des anciens ministres de l'ducation, professeur de philosophie qui appelle  l'arme pour flinguer  vue, des centaines de milliards dtourns des budgets pour une infime frange de la population, des gorilles chouchous de prsidents qui peuvent tout se permettent c'est Jupiter qui assume, des grands dbats monologues faon Castro-Chavez, des consultations poubelles (t'as pas t lcher 2-3 ides Pierre non ? C'est devenu quoi ?), des menteurs manipulateurs fouteurs de gueules, branleurs en vido, dfroqus prsidents, mis en examen prsidents, allergiques au homard qui vous gouvernent, et quoi ? Vous croyez encore que ces gens l roulent pour le bien du plus grand nombre ? pour vous ?

Mais il vous faut quoi ?

Vous croyez que a va les toucher la misre ? 
Vous croyez vraiment que il n'y a que les firmes pharma qui font la culbute ? Ha bah non, Ah excuse Fredoche, on peut pas voir, on ignore... 
*Le meilleur mois du CAC40 jamais vu depuis qu'il existe : Novembre 2020* : https://www.google.com/search?q=le+m...mois+du+cac+40
Ignore ou Ignare : choisis ton camp, dans les deux tu perds  ::calim2:: 

Enfin je sais pas, mais s'il y avait une logique a se saurait non ?

Sauf qu'on donne du crdit  tudiants chercheurs sortis de nulle part ou  des youtubeurs gocentrs en mal de tte de turc, on a un directeur gnral de la sant qui vient te faire la litanie des morts au 20h tous les soirs et qui a lui-mme non seulement *menti devant le snat*, l'une des chambres de notre parlement  nous le peuple, *nous*  mais en plus est  l'origine de la pnurie de masques qui ne servaient  rien, qu'on tait trop cons pour mettre mais qui sont obligatoires mme sans un seul pquin  100m  la ronde, et mme en maternelle tiens.
Tout a pour protger des morts dont l'age mdian  est de 84 ans

Alors on fait un couvre-feu  20h parce que tu comprends des fois que t'aille serrer une pogne en louced  2h du mat chez ton pote gaston faut pas dconner non plus

Il est o votre cerveau ?

Vous croyez  quoi de tout a l ? C'est pas le grand complot, C'est la grande manipulation  grande chelle, et vous en redemandez encore...

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses Simon ?

Dsol je pourrais faire plus structur mais a m'emmerde.

Allez enfermez-vous bien...

----------


## fredoche

Un scoop : on a retrouv Raoult sans la barbe en Allemagne, dguis en femme :
https://www.ispsw.com/wp-content/upl...08/711_Lin.pdf




> It is important to point out that HCQ is not a cure, nor is it an effective treatment for severe case of Covid-19. *Rather, many Asian countries use it to treat early and mild cases of the virus to prevent it from becoming worse*, which according to a recent Henry Ford Hospitals group study of 2,500 patients, show promise it could reduce mortality by about half compared to those not given the drug.13 The Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS) seems to share views on the drug's benefits as well.


Donc non tu vois Pierre ce n'est pas un complot mondial. Par contre a on va surement pas te le dire en France. On a un clou, on tape non ?

Au passage on peut en discuter. J'ai une amie qui vient de passer une nuit  lhpital hier soir en Thalande pour suspicion de COVID. En attente des rsultats, c'est elle qu'on a isole  lhpital, dingue non. Rsultat ngatif, elle a plus qu' bouffer du miel et se foutre de l'eau de mer dans le nez

En Thalande ils s'attendent  un nouveau lockdown en Janvier. Pourquoi parce que des immigrs birmans auraient t  la source de nouveaux cas de contamination dans le pays. Mais par contre depuis deux mois l'pidmie tait dclare termine dans ce pays. Retour  la normale, un vrai.
Dingue non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'ide d'un passeport sanitaire


Chaque pays tablit ses propres rgles, ce n'est pas impossible que certains pays demandent soit un certificat de vaccination, soit un test ngatif trs rcent pour laisser entrer une personne.
a ne me concerne pas donc ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent.
Il faut faire attention  ce qui rentre (si on arrivait  bloquer tous les porteurs, la maladie ne rentrerait pas) :
Les contrles sanitaires  la frontire franaise pourraient aussi toucher les Suisses



> Jura, Neuchtel, Vaud et Valais figurent en effet depuis le 19 dcembre sur un dcret paru au journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise, tout comme d'ailleurs Uri et les Grisons ainsi que certaines rgions d'Espagne. Des rgions considres comme des zones  risques.
> 
> Si vous venez d'une de ces zones et que vous entrez en France, techniquement d'aprs ce dcret vous tes susceptibles de pouvoir fournir un test PCR ngatif ralis dans les 72 heures sous peine d'tre mis en quarantaine pendant sept jours.
> 
> Il est crit dans ce dcret que le prfet de chaque dpartement est notamment habilit  prescrire la mise en quarantaine ou le placement et le maintien en isolement des personnes ne pouvant justifier  leur arrive d'un test ralis moins de 72 heures avant leur entre en France.


Par contre si un jour il faudra prsenter un certificat de vaccination pour aller  un festival ou  la salle de sport, l a me posera problme. Parce que si t'as besoin d'un vaccin pour avoir les mmes droits que les autres c'est qu'il est obligatoire.

Parfois 20 ans aprs l'apparition d'un vaccin on se rend compte qu'il tait trs toxique. Je n'ai pas particulirement envie de prendre le risque. (surtout que je ne trouve pas le SARS-CoV-2 trs violent)
Il est impossible de prvoir les effets  long terme, on peut juste vacciner un maximum de monde et attendre de voir ce qu'il se passe.
Les laboratoires pharmaceutiques ne prennent pas de risque, car il y a des lois qui les protgent. Par exemple il y a une histoire de "Office national d'indemnisation des accidents mdicaux" pour les vaccins obligatoires :
Accidents vaccinations obligatoires



> Il s'agit d'une procdure amiable, rapide et gratuite permettant aux victimes dune vaccination obligatoire dobtenir rparation sans passer par une procdure en justice. Cette voie de rglement du litige est obligatoire avant toute action en justice.


Et l il y a une protection spciale pour les vaccins contre le SARS-CoV-2 :
Les laboratoires seront-ils responsables en cas d'effets secondaires lis au vaccin contre le Covid-19 ?



> La Commission prcise que "la responsabilit reste toujours celle des entreprises".
> 
> L'Union europenne a,  ce jour, conclu des accords d'achat anticip (des accords de pr-achat qui n'engagent pas dfinitivement les Etats) avec le laboratoire sudo-britannique AstraZeneca, ainsi qu'avec le franco-britannique Sanofi-GSK. Chaque accord est spcifique.
> 
> D'aprs un responsable de l'Union europenne cit par l'agence Reuters, *les gouvernements de l'UE devront s'acquitter d'une participation aux frais judiciaires d'AstraZeneca en cas de poursuites pour d'ventuels effets secondaires de son vaccin* contre le Covid-19. Selon ce mme responsable, AstraZeneca, qui propose le vaccin le moins cher, a obtenu des conditions diffrentes de celles obtenues par Sanofi et un soutien supplmentaire de l'Union europenne. AstraZeneca n'aurait  rgler les frais de justice que jusqu' un certain seuil. Cet accord avec AstraZeneca a t conclu en aot mais les clauses de responsabilit, de mme que les autres aspects du contrat restent confidentiels.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que tu suis les liens et tu vas les lire les tudes, et tu peux te faire une opinion par toi-mme, et pas par le mec qui t'explique comment les lire. Surtout que t'as pas besoin de les lire en entier, suffit de lire les intros la plupart du temps. Oui par contre a suppose de lire l'anglais


On a dj parl de ce site. Il recense des tudes qui n'ont rien  voir avec le traitement de la covid-19 par l'HCQ (il y a mme des papiers des annes 1880...). La plupart des papiers ne sont pas des RCT ni mme des publications revues par les pairs. Des papiers qui ne montrent pas de surmortalit (c'est--dire "pas d'effet") sont compts comme positif.
J'ai dj parl de a ici mme et on m'a donn un exemple de "papier RCT peer-review montrant l'efficacit de l'HCQ" et en fait c'tait une tude de l'HCQ en prventif o les auteurs concluaient que a n'avait pas d'effet.
Ce site c'est de la merde, autant que le papier du "lancet-gate", sauf que ce dernier a t retir et n'est plus pris en compte dans les tudes et dcisions actuelles.




> Moi je m'en fous de vos histoires de complot, de grand marabout dcrt par une starlette youtube, de remdesivir  1,5 milliards d' (et arrte de rpondre tout le temps  cot de la plaque simon, avec moi a marche pas).


Heu quoi ? Visiblement l'HCQ ne gurit pas les dlires paranoiaques.




> La pense unique elle est  l'oeuvre ici, et  plein tube.


Oui. A plein youtube mme. Elle a mme sa chaine ddie : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFa...ACu7jplePDfXmA. Et son "documentaire"  500k euros aussi...




> Vitamine D qui ? personne


Ce que tu ne comprends pas avec les vitamines C/D et zinc, c'est que ce ne sont pas des mdicamments magiques pour soigner une maladie. C'est leur carence qui est nfaste pour la sant, de manire gnrale. En prendre en prventif est inutile voire nfaste. Si tu as un doute, va voir ton mdecin pour te faire prescrire une analyse et des complments si tu as des carences.




> Ivermectine quoi ? Le monde? rien ? Libration ? rien, BFMerde rien


La recherche c'est dans les revues scientifiques, pas dans les media (coucou didier)




> Sauf qu'on donne du crdit  tudiants chercheurs sortis de nulle part ou  des youtubeurs gocentrs


C'est du grand n'importe quoi. Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne connais que la meta-analyse de Fiolet, raoult et c19study que la recherche ne fait rien d'autres.




> Ok l'HCQ a sert  rien, et bien on laisse les gens mettre 10 en l'air si a les chante et basta. T'as quelque chose  dire Simon ?


Non, s'ils veulent avoir des problmes cardiaques c'est pas mon problme. Par contre, le remboursement, un peu plus. Et surtout le fait qu'ils se croient protgs avec a et refusent les masques, vaccins, couvre-feu, etc, et que la pandmie continue encore et toujours.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que pour l'instant, la plupart des mdecins (en fait tous ceux que j'ai entendu dans les mdias) disent  propos des vaccins ARN qu'ils ne protgeront pas ncessairement contre la transmission. C'est  dire que ceux qui sont vaccins pourraient faire une forme bnigne sans complication mais qu'ils pourraient tre nanmoins contagieux. A suivre.


Ceux que j'ai entendu (qui avaient analys les tudes) disaient qu'on n'avait pas encore d'tudes  ce sujet pour l'homme. Par contre a semble dj tre le cas pour l'animal, ce qui est encourageant. Donc oui,  suivre.

----------


## fredoche

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas avec les vitamines C/D et zinc, c'est que ce ne sont pas des mdicamments magiques pour soigner une maladie. C'est leur carence qui est nfaste pour la sant, de manire gnrale.* En prendre en prventif est inutile voire nfaste*. Si tu as un doute, va voir ton mdecin pour te faire prescrire une analyse et des complments si tu as des carences.


Qu'est ce que tu veux que je te dise ?


Tiens a dure une heure, a cause english, et pas une fois le mot Raoult n'est prononc. Tu crois que tu peux y arriver ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, ne pense pas que je sois contre l hcq.

Si une tude montre que a fonctionne je serai heureux que a soit autoris et gnralis.

Ce que je reproche, c est le manque de mthode,  pas le manque de rsultat.

Si un de mes collgues me disait... Mon code fonctionne... mais je ne sais pas le prouver et je refuse de faire des tests... Je ne suis pas sr d accepter son code ... encore moins dans un contexte mdicale.
Si il met sa fiert en veilleuse et qu il fait les tests... Je ne vois pas pourquoi son code serait refus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En prendre en prventif est inutile voire nfaste.


Pour prendre une dose nfaste de vitamine C, ou de vitamine D ou de Zinc, il faut dj y aller.

Intoxication par la vitamine C



> La prise de > 2 g de vitamine C par jour peut provoquer des nauses et une diarrhe, perturber l'quilibre anti- ou pro-oxydants de l'organisme, et, en cas de thalassmie ou d'hmochromatose, aggraver la surcharge en fer.


Hypervitaminose (intoxication par la vitamine) D



> Parce que la synthse de 1,25-dihydroxyvitamine D (le mtabolite le plus actif de la vitamine D) est strictement rgule, l'intoxication par la vitamine D ne se produit habituellement qu'en cas d'administration de posologies excessives (sur ordonnance ou prise de mga vitamines). L'administration de vitamine D  1000 mcg (40 000 units)/jour induit des effets toxiques chez le nourrisson en 1  4 mois. Chez l'adulte, l'administration de 1250 mcg (50 000 units)/jour pendant plusieurs mois peut entraner une intoxication. L'intoxication par la vitamine D peut survenir par iatrognie lorsque l'hypoparathyrodie est traite d'une manire agressive.


Zinc



> L'ingestion de plus grandes quantits (200  800 mg/jour), habituellement par l'intermdiaire d'aliments acides ou de boissons contenues dans des rcipients galvaniss (recouverts de zinc), entrane une anorexie, des vomissements et une diarrhe. Une intoxication chronique peut entraner une carence en cuivre et provoquer des lsions nerveuses.


Par exemple pour prendre 200mg de zinc par jour il faudrait avaler l'quivalent de plus de 18 glules comme a :
ZINC ULTIMINE 5,5%

Gnralement prendre une dose raisonnable de complment alimentaire (vitamines, minraux) est bnfique. Il est extrmement difficile d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut grce  l'alimentation, donc nous sommes carencs.
 cause du confinement et des restrictions les gens sont moins sortis, ils ont t moins expos au soleil, donc ils ont une carence en vitamine D.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)C'est purement personnel , je me ferai vaccin ds le feu vert des autorits pour le faire.


Pareil. J'ai un a priori favorable sur le vaccin Astra Zeneca (avec des sources internes).




> Sauf que pour l'instant, la plupart des mdecins (en fait tous ceux que j'ai entendu dans les mdias) disent  propos des vaccins ARN qu'ils ne protgeront pas ncessairement contre la transmission. C'est  dire que ceux qui sont vaccins pourraient faire une forme bnigne sans complication mais qu'ils pourraient tre nanmoins contagieux. A suivre.


En gros, c'est a. Tu est quand mme moins contagieux, et moins expos  des risques majeurs, mais a n'est pas une panace radicatrice. Le besoin de masque et de distanciation social reste, le risque est fortement rduit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 





> Gnralement prendre une dose raisonnable de complment alimentaire (vitamines, minraux) est bnfique. Il est extrmement difficile d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut grce  l'alimentation, donc nous sommes carencs.
>  cause du confinement et des restrictions les gens sont moins sortis, ils ont t moins expos au soleil, donc ils ont une carence en vitamine D.


Avec le confinement les gens sont donc :

> rests chez eux (pas de relation social, ni d'activit de divertissement) > impact trs important sur le mental et la psychologie de la population
> a rester chez soi les gens ont plus mang pour tuer le temps (pas d'activit physique ou alors trs peu) 
> le tltravail a favoris la sdentarit (plus de dplacement domicile travail donc plus assis a travailler)
> l'enfermement entre 4 murs joue sur le moral et le mental
> a ne pas pouvoir travailler des gens sont coincs chez eux 

On va tous finir gros lard ou obse, dprim (vu qu'on ne peut pas se divertir) , sdentaire (vu qu'on bouge moins) , sans emploi (vu qu'on ne peut pas tous travailler), sans moyen de faire partie d'une asso pour faire du sport (vu les gens n'auront pas d'argent pour payer une cotisation) , clibataire (vu les relations sociales sont interdites) , parqu par zones gographiques (vu qu'on ne peut pas quitter telle ou telle zone pour cause de confinement ... )

Le tableau  venir s'annonce extrmement proccupant pour la dcennie  venir  ::?: 

Et dans tout cela les jeunes gnrations doivent se "projeter dans l'avenir" . Pauprisation , prcarisation , uberisation vous avez dit ?

----------


## Invit

> On va tous finir gros lard ou obse, dprim (vu qu'on ne peut pas se divertir) , sdentaire (vu qu'on bouge moins) , sans emploi (vu qu'on ne peut pas tous travailler), sans moyen de faire partie d'une asso pour faire du sport (vu les gens n'auront pas d'argent pour payer une cotisation) , clibataire (vu les relations sociales sont interdites) , parqu par zones gographiques (vu qu'on ne peut pas quitter telle ou telle zone pour cause de confinement ... )


Mais non car on a un traitement curato-prventif trs prouv,  base de HCQ + AZM + zinc + vit C/D + artemisia + larmes de crapaud des mers du sud. C'est bien pour cela qu'on a pas besoin de vaccin, non ?




> Et dans tout cela les jeunes gnrations doivent se "projeter dans l'avenir" . Pauprisation , prcarisation , uberisation vous avez dit ?


On n'a pas attendu la covid pour prendre ce chemin, et les consquences du changement climatique risquent d'tre encore plus grave que cela. D'ailleurs c'est peut-tre a le complot du nouvel mondial : une pandmie artificielle pour rduire les activits humaines gnratrices de GES...

----------


## Invit

> Tiens a dure une heure, a cause english, et pas une fois le mot Raoult n'est prononc.
> ...


Trs intressant. Donc les carences c'est pas bien, de mme que l'obsit et le glucose-fructose. Et a concerne une bonne partie de la population.

Et alors ? C'est cens tre nouveau ? Ou prouver qu'il faut complmenter  l'aveugle ? Ou que l'HCQ est efficace ? Ou qu'il faut arrter les masques, vaccins, fermetures, etc ? 

Ben probablement pas en fait. Le seul truc que a prouve c'est que les politiques de sant publiques pourraient tre plus insistantes. Et c'est aussi le cas pour le tabac, l'alcool, la pollution des transport routiers, les nitrites dans la charcuterie, etc. Sauf que quand elle le fait elle se fait rembarre parce que l'conomie, l'emploi, la libert, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais non car on a un traitement curato-prventif trs prouv,  base de HCQ + AZM + zinc + vit C/D + artemisia + larmes de crapaud des mers du sud. C'est bien pour cela qu'on a pas besoin de vaccin, non ?


Certaines carences affaiblissent le systme immunitaire.
Ce n'est jamais mauvais d'avoir suffisamment de vitamine C, de vitamine D, de vitamine K2, etc.
C'est compliqu de rcuprer tous les micronutriments uniquement grce  son alimentation.

Les effets secondaires de l'hydroxychloroquine sont parfaitement connus depuis des dcennies, il n'y a quasiment pas de risque  en prendre, et apparemment il peut avoir un effet positif en prvention ou au tout dbut de l'infection, donc la balance penche du ct des bnfices.
En Italie les mdecins peuvent tester des trucs :
Covid, "oui  l'hydroxychloroquine". Le Conseil d'tat a fait droit au recours des mdecins contre la note de l'Aifa qui suspendait l'utilisation.



> Les mdecins se sont plaints que leur autonomie de dcision, protge par la Constitution et la loi, tait viole en prescrivant le mdicament sous leur propre responsabilit  des patients qui n'taient pas hospitaliss. "Le choix d'utiliser ou non le mdicament, dans une situation de doute et de contraste dans la communaut scientifique, sur la base de donnes cliniques non ambigus, concernant son efficacit au seul stade prcoce de la maladie - lit-on dans l'arrt du Conseil d'tat - doit tre renvoy  l'autonomie de dcision et  la responsabilit du mdecin individuel" "en science et en conscience" et avec le consentement clair vident du patient individuel. Reste ferme le suivi constant et attentif du mdecin qui l'a prescrit. L'ordonnance prcise que la dcision de l'AIFA d'exclure la prescription d'hydroxychloroquine hors AMM du rgime de remboursement n'est pas susceptible de suspension (ni de litige).


Courez vous faire vacciner si vous voulez, mais personne ne peut anticiper ce qui va se passer, aucune personne qui a boss sur ces vaccins ne peut savoir quels seront les effets secondaires  long terme (en plus c'est un peu un nouveau type de vaccin), on en saura plus dans 20 ans.




> > le tltravail a favoris la sdentarit (plus de dplacement domicile travail donc plus assis a travailler)


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Le nombre d'heures de travail ne change pas, tu fais tes 39h, 42h, 45h selon ton contrat et tu t'arrtes, ce n'est pas parce que tu es chez toi que tu dois faire plus d'heures de travail.
 cause du travail certains passaient plus de temps assis car il sont assis pour faire les voyages entre le domicile et le lieu de travail.




> clibataire (vu les relations sociales sont interdites)


Thoriquement il y a moyen de faire des rencontres, par contre le premier rendez-vous ce ne sera pas au cinma, au bar, au restaurant, etc.
C'est soit une promenade dehors, soit directement  la maison.




> > l'enfermement entre 4 murs joue sur le moral et le mental


En dehors des heures de couvre feu t'as le droit de te promener.
Il y a mme moyen de faire du ski de fonds :
Vacances de fin d'anne malgr le Covid-19 : grce au ski de fond et aux raquettes, la revanche des stations de moyenne montagne

----------


## fredoche

> Trs intressant. Donc les carences c'est pas bien, de mme que l'obsit et le glucose-fructose. Et a concerne une bonne partie de la population.
> 
> Et alors ? C'est cens tre nouveau ? Ou prouver qu'il faut complmenter  l'aveugle ? Ou que l'HCQ est efficace ? Ou qu'il faut arrter les masques, vaccins, fermetures, etc ? 
> 
> Ben probablement pas en fait. Le seul truc que a prouve c'est que les politiques de sant publiques pourraient tre plus insistantes. Et c'est aussi le cas pour le tabac, l'alcool, la pollution des transport routiers, les nitrites dans la charcuterie, etc. Sauf que quand elle le fait elle se fait rembarre parce que l'conomie, l'emploi, la libert, etc...


En fait t'es grave comme mec. Laisse tomber...

----------


## Invit

> En fait t'es grave comme mec. Laisse tomber...


Mince alors, je l'ai vex et maintenant il boude...

----------


## fredoche

> Si une tude montre que a fonctionne je serai heureux que a soit autoris et gnralis.
> 
> Ce que je reproche, c est le manque de mthode,  pas le manque de rsultat.
> 
> Si un de mes collgues me disait... Mon code fonctionne... mais je ne sais pas le prouver et je refuse de faire des tests... Je ne suis pas sr d accepter son code ... encore moins dans un contexte mdicale.
> Si il met sa fiert en veilleuse et qu il fait les tests... Je ne vois pas pourquoi son code serait refus.


mthode RCT?
C'est ici : https://hcqmeta.com/#rct

T'attends quoi au juste ? Que le gars qui sait que son traitement marche choisisse sciemment de ne pas le donner  la moiti d'un chantillon bien balanc sur tous les critres possibles, et qu'il compte le nombre de morts en plus ? Pour prouver qu'il a raison... ouhaou  ::weird:: 

Donc c'est quoi a comme mthode d'un point de vue thique ?

Pourquoi tu compares a  tes tests de codes ? tu joues la vie des gens ? Tu joues la vie des gens directement en testant tes codes ? Tu veux demander  Boeing de tester ses codes en lanant ses zings avec ou sans les mises  jour pour voir si a tue plus ou moins ? Oui ou non ? C'est compltement ouf ce que je dis ? Bah toi aussi non ?

si je te dis, pour savoir si la mort au rat a tue les humains, on va faire 2 groupes et on teste, et on compte les morts. Tu vas trouver a thique ?

T'en veux encore des exemples compltement dconnects ?

Mais rpondez  cette question en fin de compte : pour atteindre ce graal scientifique dfendu par certains, il faut faire de ces tres humains malades  et infects plus ou moins en danger de mort puisque cette maladie tue, il faut en faire des cobayes, c'est a ? C'est a la bonne mthode scientifique ? La seule mthode scientifique qui vaille ? Faire des cobayes ?
bah oui mon pote on va peut-tre te goinfrer d'un placebo, parce que tu comprends, j'ai mes stats  faire pour mon RCT. Salut ta femme et tes gosses maintenant, parce que on sait pas hein...

Mais moi je vais vous comparer  ce fameux docteur de la 2nde guerre mondiale, le docteur M... rien  voir avec le chanteur. Ah oui mais point Godwin Fredoche :*You looooooose !*

----------


## fredoche

> Mince alors, je l'ai vex et maintenant il boude...


Non t'inquite, le "laisse tomber" c'est pour moi 

t'es incurable, la stupidit a ne soigne pas.

----------


## Invit

> T'attends quoi au juste ? Que le gars qui sait que son traitement marche choisisse sciemment de ne pas le donner  la moiti d'un chantillon bien balanc sur tous les critres possibles, et qu'il compte le nombre de morts en plus ? Pour prouver qu'il a raison... ouhaou 
> 
> Donc c'est quoi a comme mthode d'un point de vue thique ?


Si c'est pour tourner en rond, il valait peut-tre mieux que tu continues  bouder.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Le nombre d'heures de travail ne change pas, tu fais tes 39h, 42h, 45h selon ton contrat et tu t'arrtes, ce n'est pas parce que tu es chez toi que tu dois faire plus d'heures de travail.
>  cause du travail certains passaient plus de temps assis car il sont assis pour faire les voyages entre le domicile et le lieu de travail.


Vu qu'il n'y a plus de barrire vie pro/perso et que le travail "est  la maison" , le temps pass  travailler augmente ... Dj les temps de transports sont consacrs  faire du taff ... Donc facilement 1  2h de plus par jour . L'effet "ouvrir son pc et lire les mails / notification" aussi . Les 35/39/40 h et plus sont allgrement dpasses ...





> Thoriquement il y a moyen de faire des rencontres, par contre le premier rendez-vous ce ne sera pas au cinma, au bar, au restaurant, etc.
> C'est soit une promenade dehors, soit directement  la maison.
> 
> En dehors des heures de couvre feu t'as le droit de te promener.
> Il y a mme moyen de faire du ski de fonds :
> Vacances de fin d'anne malgr le Covid-19 : grce au ski de fond et aux raquettes, la revanche des stations de moyenne montagne


Entre la thorie et la pratique il y a un foss norme ... 

--- 

Tiens une tude belge et anglaise sur les effets du confinement et de l'isolement. Maintenant on va tous finir fou : https://www.rtbf.be/tendance/bien-et...on?id=10663331 , https://www.rtbf.be/tendance/bien-et...de?id=10523531 , on va tre plus "rveur" et finir par avoir Alzheimer ou avoir des trouble de la mmoire et de dmence .  ::?:

----------


## tanaka59

Un indicateur plus que fiable qui vient de tomber :

Belgique : 126 000 mort en 2020 : https://www.sudinfo.be/id302813/arti...nt-de-morts-en , en temps normal +/- 100 000 morts par an : http://sante.wallonie.be/sites/defau...-mortalite.pdf . Au dernier comptage la Belgique recense 19 500 mort du covid au 31/12/2020 ...

25% de mortalit en plus ... Entre ce qui a t rellement compt des morts du covid et la surmortalit constat ... 75% ont "bien t compt". 

Au niveau mondial , on sait qu'on a 75  85 millions de morts par an pour toute cause confondu. En se basant sur taux, donc on aura 15  25 millions de mort en plus au niveau mondial  :8O:  en 2020 ! C'est bien au dl des 1,8 millions compts ... 10 fois plus en ralit ... Car  il y a des pays ou l'on ne compte pas voir plus ... faute de moyen ou par ne pas avoir l'opinion publique sur le dos .

Pour la Chine on passe de 87 000  quasiment 900 000 et de 4 500  45 000 morts ! https://www.20minutes.fr/monde/29419...etude-chinoise

C'est lquivalent de la population des pays bas ou de la roumaine qui est ray de la carte en 1 anne !

----------


## Paraffine

En quoi la mortalit mondiale par covid-19 aurait-elle *quoi que ce soit*  voir avec celle de la Belgique ?
D'aprs STATBEL, il y a au 13 dcembre 15000 morts de plus qu' la mme date en 2019, dont la *majorit* (plus de 8700) *pour les plus de 85 ans*, soit une augmentation de 20% pour cette classe d'ge. Quant  la mortalit des 0-24 ans, elle reprsente entre *55% et 60%* de celle des trois annes prcdentes, soit une sacre chute. Notre Europe vieillissante n'est pas le centre du monde et la pyramide des ges de la population mondiale n'a *RIEN*  voir avec celle de la Belgique. D'autant que le Japon, dont la population n'est pas non plus de la premire jeunesse, n'a pas du tout la mme mortalit annonce par covid (moins de 30 morts par million d'habitants vs plus de 1600 pour la Belgique).

Officiellement on en est  plus de 1,6 million de victimes du covid au niveau mondial, sachant que les statistiques de plusieurs pays sont  prendre avec des pincettes. Mais prs de *9 millions* d'enfants de moins de 5 ans meurent chaque anne dans le monde ! Sans que le covid y soit pour rien. Des PETITS ENFANTS, bon sang ! En France nous avons la chance d'avoir principalement  craindre le cancer (>150 000 morts/an en France selon l'INSEE). Et dans une *moindre* mesure, en ce moment, le fameux covid.




> Pour la Chine on passe de 87 000  quasiment 900 000 et de 4 500  45 000 morts ! https://www.20minutes.fr/monde/29419...etude-chinoise


L'article ne parle que d'une estimation du nombre de personnes ayant t en contact avec le virus (environ 500 000 pour la seule ville de Wuhan). En aucun cas nous ne connaissons le niveau de mortalit ; il faudra attendre la publication de la mortalit "globale" du pays pour nous en faire une ide. Ce chiffre de 45 000 morts est fantaisiste. Cela peut autant tre la moiti ou dix fois plus. Et a resterait encore le cadet des soucis de la Chine, qui compte plus de 9,8 millions de dcs annuels.

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, a te choquera srement mais oui, Je pense qu en temps que personne responsable ils auraient d mener une tude en double aveugle.

Imagine la force des rsultats suivants 

2000 personnes positive covid.
1000 placebo, 1000 hydro 
a fait pour le groupe, avec la mthode actuelle environ 20  30 morts et une intubation de N jours en moyenne, chiffre  affiner avec les stats. C est ce qui serait fait dans tous les autres hpitaux.
Pour le groupe hydro... ils auraient le meme acces au traitement symptomatique... mais en plus peut tre la chance d avoir autre chose... en plus ou en moins.

Il est o le problme thique  leur donner les mme chances  minima que dans les autres hpitaux du pays?

Avec ce genre de premire tude,  leur porte, ils pourraient facilement dire si, sur des groupes de 1000 personnes on voit une diffrence statistiquement pertinente. Et ce sans faire le moins du monde de mal. 

Quand on compare les 2 groupes... c est pas rien contre hydro seule.
C est  minima accs  la ranimation, aux respirateurs et aux soins de base qu offre un hpital.

Et les 2000 patients ne doivent pas tre accueilli en mme temps mais juste partag par moiti selon la date d accueil pour eviter les biais saisonniers ou de surcharge de l hpital.
Bien sr, personne dans le personnel soignant ou responsable ne doit tre en mesure de dire  un instant t, ce patient est sous tel traitement pour viter les biais d accs aux ressources, humaines ou matrielles.


La on commencerai  avoir une base solide pour dfendre quelque chose. Et ce sans pour autant tuer beaucoup de monde comme tu le penses. Surtout rapporte aux millions de morts mondialement. 
Cette tude aurait t faite des le dbut... nous ne serions pas dans cette hystrie collective.


Et je ne doute pas un instant que l on trouve 2000 personnes positives acceptant de tester l HCQ sans mme obtenir une compensation dans la rgion de Marseille.

----------


## Paraffine

> Fredoche, a te choquera srement mais oui, Je pense qu'en tant que personnes responsables ils auraient d mener une tude en double aveugle.


Il est thiquement douteux de donner un traitement "standard"  ceux qui croient au traitement  tester, et inversement.

Franchement, au moins, pour le covid-19, cela ne devrait pas tre *si compliqu* de trouver un bon nombre de personnes persuades de l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine,  qui on en donnerait, et autant de personnes persuades de son inefficacit voire de sa dangerosit,  qui on n'en donnerait pas ! De mon point de vue cela diminuerait mme les biais associs aux effets placebo et nocebo. En effet il ne faut pas prendre les patients pour des quiches, aussi ceux qui estiment tre dans le "mauvais" groupe dveloppent vraisemblablement des effets "nocebo"...

Et humainement cela me parat *autrement* valable.

----------


## Invit

> ceux qui estiment tre dans le "mauvais" groupe dveloppent vraisemblablement des effets "nocebo"... De mon point de vue cela diminuerait mme les biais associs aux effets placebo et nocebo.


C'est bien pour cela qu'on fait un groupe placebo en alatoire double-aveugle. Quant  l'effet nocebo "parce qu'on estimerait tre dans le mauvais groupe" (en supposant qu'on puisse le savoir), si a impacte vraiment le rsultat final, a veut juste dire que le traitement test est en ralit tellement peu efficace qu'il n'arrive mme pas  compenser cet effet.




> Franchement, au moins, pour le covid-19, cela ne devrait pas tre *si compliqu* de trouver un bon nombre de personnes persuades de l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine,  qui on en donnerait, et autant de personnes persuades de son inefficacit voire de sa dangerosit,  qui on n'en donnerait pas !
> ...
> En effet il ne faut pas prendre les patients pour des quiches...


Si on fait un essai "RCT" c'est justement parce que personne ne sait rellement si le traitement est efficace. Donc si un patient a dj une croyance, a veut juste dire que quelqu'un l'a dj pris pour une quiche en lui donnant cette croyance.

Les RCT ont t tudis sous de nombreux aspects, dont l'thique (cf les 2 vidos que j'ai donnes prcdemment). D'ailleurs, j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi l'argument du "on fait a depuis des dcennies" serait recevable pour justifier l'usage de l'HCQ mais pas des RCT.

----------


## Paraffine

> Quant  l'effet nocebo "parce qu'on estimerait tre dans le mauvais groupe" (en supposant qu'on puisse le savoir)...


Justement, on ne sait pas. Mais les patients n'tant pas des machines, ils ont ncessairement une opinion sur le sujet. Vraie ou fausse. Et l'incertitude ne va certainement pas dans le bon sens thrapeutique.




> Si on fait un essai "RCT" c'est justement parce que personne ne sait rellement si le traitement est efficace.


Dans ce cas pourrais-tu m'expliquer en quoi tenir compte des volonts du patient pourrait poser problme ? Ce serait si horrible de le traiter en humain responsable ? C'est de sa carcasse qu'il s'agit, quand mme.

----------


## Invit

> Justement, on ne sait pas. Mais les patients n'tant pas des machines, ils ont ncessairement une opinion sur le sujet. Vraie ou fausse.


Alors dj non, tout le monde n'a pas une opinion, surtout pas sur un problme auquel mme les experts ne savent pas rpondre. Et ensuite, c'est la ralit qu'on cherche  connaitre. L'aspect psychologique peut jouer un rle dans une gurison mais on ne soigne pas avec des opinions.




> Et l'incertitude ne va certainement pas dans le bon sens thrapeutique.


Je ne comprends pas cette phrase : l'incertitude envers quoi ? c'est quoi le "bon sens thrapeutique" ?




> Dans ce cas pourrais-tu m'expliquer en quoi tenir compte des volonts du patient pourrait poser problme ?


Franchement, non. Si tu ne connais pas l'intrt de la randomisation et du double aveugle dans les tudes statistiques va voir les pages wikipdia ou les dizaines de cours en ligne ou vidos youtube qui expliquent a trs bien.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essai_...#Randomisation



( partir de 5:50 notamment)

----------


## Paraffine

> Alors dj non, tout le monde n'a pas une opinion, surtout pas sur un problme auquel mme les experts ne savent pas rpondre.


Tu n'as pas compris. J'ai pourtant bien crit "sur le fait d'tre dans le "mauvais" groupe". Le patient a une opinion sur le fait qu'il absorbe le mdicament  tester ou un autre traitement (placebo ou traitement de rfrence). C'est sans doute que tu n'as jamais t concern par une tude thrapeutique pour toi ou un proche, et tant mieux pour toi.




> Je ne comprends pas cette phrase : l'incertitude envers quoi ? c'est quoi le "bon sens thrapeutique" ?


L'incertitude concernant le traitement. Dans un post prcdent, j'explique que l'implication du patient aide  la gurison. Cf. les tudes sur l'effet placebo, les tudes de psychologie sociale sur la thorie de l'engagement. Notamment, le fait d'avoir le contrle sur  l'administration de son antidouleur (drivs de morphine) permet de diminuer les doses utilises. 




> Si tu ne connais pas l'intrt de la randomisation et du double aveugle dans les tudes statistiques (...)


Tu n'as toujours pas rpondu  la question. En quoi le fait de choisir son groupe pourrait-il fausser les rsultats, dans la mesure o l'on compose des groupes comparables en ge et en antcdents mdicaux ? C'est bien joli les statistiques, mais c'est la peau des gens qu'on risque, et je ne vois pas en quoi jouer leur traitement au d fait avancer le schmilblick.

Par ailleurs je doute que les choses aient beaucoup chang depuis cet article de 2013 (la page est un rsum, il faut tlcharger le pdf), qui fait l'objet d'un commentaire ici .
Malgr des tudes _joliment_  randomises on en arrive  douter de l'intrt de plus de 85% des autorisations de mise sur le march accordes par la FDA sur les 30 dernires annes.
Laisser les cobayes choisir *leur* poison et retrouver quelque dignit me parat la moindre des choses.

----------


## Invit

> Tu n'as pas compris. J'ai pourtant bien crit "sur le fait d'tre dans le "mauvais" groupe". Le patient a une opinion sur le fait qu'il absorbe le mdicament  tester ou un autre traitement (placebo ou traitement de rfrence). 
> ...
> L'incertitude concernant le traitement. Dans un post prcdent, j'explique que l'implication du patient aide  la gurison. Cf. les tudes sur l'effet placebo, les tudes de psychologie sociale sur la thorie de l'engagement.


C'est plutt toi qui n'a pas compris que c'est justement pour cela qu'on teste par rapport  un placebo (ou traitement de rfrence) et en aveugle. Personne ne nie l'effet placebo, et justement on cherche  voir si le traitement est plus efficace que l'effet placebo.




> Tu n'as toujours pas rpondu  la question. En quoi le fait de choisir son groupe pourrait-il fausser les rsultats, dans la mesure o l'on compose des groupes comparables en ge et en antcdents mdicaux ?


Tu n'as pas regard les liens que j'ai donns et qui expliquent cela.




> C'est bien joli les statistiques, mais c'est la peau des gens qu'on risque, et je ne vois pas en quoi jouer leur traitement au d fait avancer le schmilblick.


Merci pour ce bon sentiment complment mal venu. Encore une fois si tu avais regard les liens que j'ai donns, tu aurais compris que c'est justement en faisant des tudes srieuses avec des stats srieuses qu'on sauve le plus de vie.

----------


## pmithrandir

La difference d effete placebo est visible 
Si le patient connat le fait de prendre un placebo
Si le personnel mdical connait ce fait.

Donc ta proposition revient  comparer un groupe qui prend l hcq et un autre groupe qui ne prend rien.

Tu feras donc beneficier ton groupe HCQ d un bonus placebo : on me soigne avec un mdicament qui fonctionne.


Remarque que mon analyse serait trs diffrente si la prise dHCQ entranait l arrt d un traitement efficace. Ce n est pas le cas ici. Tu compares une situation X  une situation X +1

C est le cas le plus facile.

----------


## Paraffine

> La difference d'effet placebo est visible ;
> - Si le patient connat le fait de prendre un placebo
> - Si le personnel mdical connait ce fait.


Bien sr !




> Donc ta proposition revient  comparer un groupe qui prend l hcq et un autre groupe qui ne prend rien.


*Non !* . L'autre branche de l'alternative est le traitement de rfrence, choisi par le patient. Traitement standard, traitement officiel, protocole officiel, appose l'tiquette de ton choix.




> Tu feras donc beneficier ton groupe HCQ d un bonus placebo : on me soigne avec un mdicament qui fonctionne.


Pas du tout : il s'agit de faire jouer l'effet placebo *A FOND* dans les *DEUX* groupes, pour qu'il bnficie aux *malades*. D'ailleurs, idalement, l'quipe thrapeutique de chaque groupe devrait aussi tre convaincue de la meilleure efficacit du traitement qu'elle applique.

----------


## Paraffine

> Personne ne nie l'effet placebo, et justement on cherche  voir si le traitement est plus efficace que l'effet placebo.


On cherche  comparer, non un traitement et l'effet placebo, mais DEUX TRAITEMENTS dont un PEUT TRE un placebo, si on soigne une affection *benigne*. On ne va pas laisser les gens malades sans traitement, non mais. On n'est pas chez Mengele, enfin !
L'effet placebo ou nocebo joue dans les deux groupes.
Cependant on n'value *jamais* le sentiment du patient de prendre l'un ou l'autre mdicament, ni la confiance qu'il place dans le traitement, ce qui induit un *BIAIS*.
Tout comme le mode de recrutement, d'ailleurs. 

C'est dprimant, je commence  m'tonner que pour achever la parfaite abstraction du systme les partisans des tests en double aveugle ne recommandent pas une participation  l'insu des principaux intresss, dans l'intrt de la science... ::calim2::

----------


## Paraffine

> Tu n'as pas regard les liens que j'ai donns et qui expliquent cela.


Tu n'as pas lu "dans la mesure o on constitue des groupes comparables". Or la principale "vertu" de la randomisation est... la constitution de groupes comparables, youpi. En quoi le volontariat peut-il EMPCHER la constitution de groupes comparables?

D'ailleurs, je trouve que chaque groupe devrait dpendre d'une quipe mdicale diffrente, chacune tant convaincue de la supriorit de l'approche thrapeutique qu'elle administre.

----------


## Invit

> Cependant on n'value *jamais* le sentiment du patient de prendre l'un ou l'autre mdicament, ni la confiance qu'il place dans le traitement, ce qui induit un *BIAIS*.


Oui. La randomisation + double aveugle supprime ce biais dans les 2 groupes. On cherche  tudier l'efficacit du traitement, pas ce biais. Et si ton ide c'est que ce biais pourrait tre plus efficace que le traitement lui-mme, alors c'est que le traitement n'est pas efficace. Ou que tu supposes que le chamanisme est plus efficace que la mdecine conventionnelle.

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs, je trouve que chaque groupe devrait dpendre d'une quipe mdicale diffrente, chacune tant convaincue de la supriorit de l'approche thrapeutique qu'elle administre.


Ca va compltement  l'encontre de toutes les tudes qui ont men  la RCT. Mais propose ta mthode aux scientifiques, peut-tre que ce sont eux qui se trompent...

----------


## Paraffine

> Oui. La randomisation + double aveugle supprime ce biais dans les 2 groupes..


Tu m'expliques comment la randomisation en double aveugle empche les patients de *PENSER* qu'ils sont dans un groupe ou un autre ??

----------


## Invit

> Tu m'expliques comment la randomisation en double aveugle empche les patients de *PENSER* qu'ils sont dans un groupe ou un autre ??


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit. Ca supprime le biais : ils pensent ce qu'ils veulent mais la rpartition alatoire fait que c'est  peu prs aussi souvent vrai que faux, ce qui annule le biais.
C'est expliqu dans les liens que j'ai donnes.

----------


## Paraffine

> Ca va compltement  l'encontre de toutes les tudes qui ont men  la RCT. Mais propose ta mthode aux scientifiques, peut-tre que ce sont eux qui se trompent...


La quasi totalit des tudes est finance par l'industrie pharmaceutique. La RCT est dans ce cas un *moindre mal*, je suppose, pour limiter les tricheries. Cependant rien n'oblige  publier une tude qui ne plait pas au commanditaire, alors que les officines gouvernementales n'ont plus que des tudes prives  se mettre sous la dent. Encore un biais.

Un article paru dans le Journal of Law, Medecine and Ethics jette le discrdit  sur les autorisations de la FDA des 30 dernires annes bases sur ces tudes dlgues auprs des principaux intresss. A la lumire du rquisitoire il semble que l'enjeu est bien davantage de mener des tudes indpendantes. Auquel cas la randomisation perd de son intrt pratique.
L'article de Wikipdia qui y est consacr relve d'ailleurs que la randomisation "brute" est rarement satisfaisante en termes de groupes comparables ds lors que l'chantillon est restreint (ce qui est le cas de la majorit des tudes).

----------


## Invit

> La quasi totalit des tudes est finance par l'industrie pharmaceutique. La RCT est dans ce cas un *moindre mal*, je suppose, pour limiter les tricheries. Cependant rien n'oblige  publier une tude qui ne plait pas au commanditaire, alors que les officines gouvernementales n'ont plus que des tudes prives  se mettre sous la dent. Encore un biais.
> 
> Un article paru dans le Journal of Law, Medecine and Ethics jette le discrdit  sur les autorisations de la FDA des 30 dernires annes bases sur ces tudes dlgues auprs des principaux intresss. A la lumire du rquisitoire il semble que l'enjeu est bien davantage de mener des tudes indpendantes. Auquel cas la randomisation perd de son intrt pratique.
> L'article de Wikipdia qui y est consacr relve d'ailleurs que la randomisation "brute" est rarement satisfaisante en termes de groupes comparables ds lors que l'chantillon est restreint (ce qui est le cas de la majorit des tudes).


Ok donc nous voila retombs dans les conflits d'intret avec big pharma, les fraudes, les incomptences des admnistrations publiques... la boucle est boucle... Allez, bonne anne.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bref... vous pouvez ergotter longtemms sur les protocoles en cours.

Dans le cas prsent, la meilleure manire de faire approuver un traitement n est pas de dire... ce que vous faites d habitude est nul... mais de s y conformer.

Si le groupe placebo avait eu 30 morts et le groupe hcq 10 on aurait pu conomiser 20 morts... en mars. Et 20 millions depuis.
Mme si on le faisait aujourd'hui... le rapport bnfice cot serait quand mme rentable en quelques minutes.

La seule vraie excuse pour ne pas le faire n est pas thique... elle est politique et mdiatique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ok donc nous voila retombs dans les conflits d'intret avec big pharma, les fraudes, les incomptences des admnistrations publiques... la boucle est boucle... Allez, bonne anne.


Et oui la part de bureaucratie franaise ... Dans la vaccination 200/300 en France (c'est rien c'est normal ...) , 1 millions chez nos voisins anglais et 150 000 en Allemagne ! Mon dieu quelle inerties des pouvoirs pubiques !




> La seule vraie excuse pour ne pas le faire n est pas thique... elle est politique et mdiatique.


Exactement ... D'un point de vu "thique" ... C'est pas entendable, pourtant on devrait s'y rsoudre de gr ou de force . Donc politiquement incorrect car c'est une faute ...  ::?:

----------


## Paraffine

> a supprime le biais : ils pensent ce qu'ils veulent mais la rpartition alatoire fait que c'est  peu prs aussi souvent vrai que faux, ce qui annule le biais.


Les chantillons sont si petits qu'on intervient aprs randomisation pour rquilibrer les groupes (cf. le lien que tu as donn). 
Il serait donc logique de recueillir davantage d'information pour vrifier si la rpartition s'est correctement quilibre. Dans l'tat actuel des choses, on espre que c'est bien rparti... Ce ne serait pas plus scientifique de vrifier ?

Quant aux officines gouvernementales, je pense que leur rle est de conduire quelques tudes d'intrt public et pas _seulement_  de compiler celles qu'on veut bien leur donner. C'est de la dmission, et c'est ce qui est reproch  la FDA ; la rgle des "3 C" : _confiance_ sans _contrle_ = _connerie_. 

@pmithrandir ; j'espre bien qu'on n'en est pas  20 millions de morts, ce serait plus du tiers de la mortalit annuelle "habituelle". Le dernier chiffre que j'ai lu atteint 1,6 millions, c'est dj trs lev (autant que le nombre de morts attribu au diabte sucr en 2016). Il y a encore une tude ici  (mdecins allemands).
Le problme avec toutes ces tudes, c'est  quel point la taille des chantillons est minuscule. J'avais entendu parler d'une tude internationale en cours en coopration entre diffrents pays, notamment d'Afrique : avez-vous des chos ?

----------


## Invit

> Les chantillons sont si petits qu'on intervient aprs randomisation pour rquilibrer les groupes (cf. le lien que tu as donn).


Je te parle des RCT pour trouver un traitement qui fonctionne rellement contre la covid. Par exemple, Recovery c'est 1542 patients dans le bras HCQ pour un bras controle de 3132 patients. Va plutt faire ta critique  raoult et ses 30 patients, et qui se permet encore de sortir "moins c'est nombreux, plus c'est significatif".
Bon j'arrte l. Visiblement ce qui t'intresse ce n'est pas d'essayer connaitre la ralit mais de confirmer tes croyances prconus.

----------


## Paraffine

> Je te parle des RCT pour trouver un traitement qui fonctionne rellement contre la covid. Par exemple, Recovery c'est 1542 patients dans le bras HCQ pour un bras controle de 3132 patients. Va plutt faire ta critique  raoult et ses 30 patients, et qui se permet encore de sortir "moins c'est nombreux, plus c'est significatif".
> Bon j'arrte l. Visiblement ce qui t'intresse ce n'est pas d'essayer connaitre la ralit mais de confirmer tes croyances prconus.


Pourquoi ce procs d'intention ? Je parle mthode de construction des groupes et son thique vis--vis des malades, ce qui ne t'intresse visiblement pas, c'est ton droit...

Les chantillons dans le cadre gnral (pas ncessairement celui du covid) sont la plupart du temps riquiqui pour des raisons de cot, donc d'une validit statistique douteuse. La randomisation est alors un cache misre plutt qu'autre chose, et tant qu' revenir sur cette randomisation pour construire des groupes vaguement quilibrs (ce  quoi on en est rduit en raison de la taille de l'chantillon), en quoi le volontariat et la transparence envers les malade pour construire ces mmes groupes invalideraient-ils les rsultats ? Se placer du ct des personnes employes comme cobayes, parler thique ne t'intresse pas, OK. Pas la peine de s'nerver pour autant. 

De ma fentre c'est moins un problme de mthodologie que de cot pour la constitution des groupes. C'est sr, jouer  pile ou face c'est moins cher.

Je peux comprendre que tout le monde n'a pas eu un proche embarqu dans une tude thrapeutique pour constater les dgts.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi ce procs d'intention ? Je parle mthode de construction des groupes et son thique vis--vis des malades


Non, pas du tout. Si c'tait le cas, tu te serais intress srieusement aux mthodes style RCT et compris que c'est ce qu'on a de plus thique pour l'instant. Maintenant peut-tre que tu vas nous trouver une mthode encore meilleur, sauf que toutes les critiques que tu as faites ont dj t rfutes par les nombreuses tudes sur le sujet.




> Les chantillons dans le cadre gnral (pas ncessairement celui du covid) sont la plupart du temps riquiqui pour des raisons de cot, donc d'une validit statistique douteuse


N'importe quoi. Les mthodes statistiques sont tudies depuis des dcennies et on sait trs bien valuer la confiance qu'on peut avoir dans une tude. Et encore une fois le topic ici c'est la covid et on peut facilement avoir des chantillons de taille suffisante.




> La randomisation est alors un cache misre plutt qu'autre chose, et tant qu' revenir sur cette randomisation pour construire des groupes vaguement quilibrs (ce  quoi on en est rduit en raison de la taille de l'chantillon), en quoi le volontariat et la transparence envers les malade pour construire ces mmes groupes invalideraient-ils les rsultats ? Se placer du ct des personnes employes comme cobayes, parler thique ne t'intresse pas, OK. Pas la peine de s'nerver pour autant.


Encore une fois tu n'as rien compris  la mthode mais tu te permets d'insulter les scientifiques qui prendraient les patients pour des "cobayes".




> De ma fentre c'est moins un problme de mthodologie que de cot pour la constitution des groupes. C'est sr, jouer  pile ou face c'est moins cher.


Encore une insulte : les scientifiques sacrifieraient l'thique de leur travail pour des raisons de facilit et d'conomie... 




> Je peux comprendre que tout le monde n'a pas eu un proche embarqu dans une tude thrapeutique pour constater les dgts.


Je commence  en avoir marre de tes insinuations; non seulement j'ai eu des proches concerns mais j'ai galement boss avec des mdecins et des scientifiques sur plusieurs tudes. Et tous ceux que j'ai croiss savent trs bien ce qu'est une vie humaine. 
Mais c'est sr que toi tu peux te permettre de les insulter car tu fais tellement plus qu'eux pour sauver des vies, derrire ton petit clavier...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pourquoi ce procs d'intention ? Je parle mthode de construction des groupes et son thique vis--vis des malades, ce qui ne t'intresse visiblement pas, c'est ton droit...
> 
> Les chantillons dans le cadre gnral (pas ncessairement celui du covid) sont la plupart du temps riquiqui pour des raisons de cot, donc d'une validit statistique douteuse. La randomisation est alors un cache misre plutt qu'autre chose, et tant qu' revenir sur cette randomisation pour construire des groupes vaguement quilibrs (ce  quoi on en est rduit en raison de la taille de l'chantillon), en quoi le volontariat et la transparence envers les malade pour construire ces mmes groupes invalideraient-ils les rsultats ? Se placer du ct des personnes employes comme cobayes, parler thique ne t'intresse pas, OK. Pas la peine de s'nerver pour autant. 
> 
> De ma fentre c'est moins un problme de mthodologie que de cot pour la constitution des groupes. C'est sr, jouer  pile ou face c'est moins cher.
> 
> Je peux comprendre que tout le monde n'a pas eu un proche embarqu dans une tude thrapeutique pour constater les dgts.





> Non, pas du tout. Si c'tait le cas, tu te serais intress srieusement aux mthodes style RCT et compris que c'est ce qu'on a de plus thique pour l'instant. Maintenant peut-tre que tu vas nous trouver une mthode encore meilleur, sauf que toutes les critiques que tu as faites ont dj t rfutes par les nombreuses tudes sur le sujet.
> 
> N'importe quoi. Les mthodes statistiques sont tudies depuis des dcennies et on sait trs bien valuer la confiance qu'on peut avoir dans une tude. Et encore une fois le topic ici c'est la covid et on peut facilement avoir des chantillons de taille suffisante.
> 
> Encore une fois tu n'as rien compris  la mthode mais tu te permets d'insulter les scientifiques qui prendraient les patients pour des "cobayes".
> 
> Encore une insulte : les scientifiques sacrifieraient l'thique de leur travail pour des raisons de facilit et d'conomie... 
> 
> Je commence  en avoir marre de tes insinuations; non seulement j'ai eu des proches concerns mais j'ai galement boss avec des mdecins et des scientifiques sur plusieurs tudes. Et tous ceux que j'ai croiss savent trs bien ce qu'est une vie humaine. 
> Mais c'est sr que toi tu peux te permettre de les insulter car tu fais tellement plus qu'eux pour sauver des vies, derrire ton petit clavier...


Au lieu de vous crper le chignon , pourquoi pas devenir cobaye ? 

En souhaitant me faire vacciner (ds que possible  titre perso) , je serais un cobaye vivant  ::lol::

----------


## Paraffine

> En souhaitant me faire vacciner (ds que possible  titre perso) , je serai un cobaye vivant


Tu n'aurais pas compris que les modalits actuelles des tudes ne m'emballent pas des masses ?  :;): 
En tant que trouillarde et RCT-sceptique, je te remercie sincrement de ton dvouement  la cause de la vaccination  :;): 
Mes beaux-parents aussi sont volontaires, et cherchent sans succs  obtenir quelque information sur une date de disponibilit  ::(:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Tu n'aurais pas compris que les modalits actuelles des tudes ne m'emballent pas des masses ?


Les mthodes de "tirages" sont plus que contestables ... Faites dans l'urgence ... sans chantillonnage. Sans rel mthodologie. J'appelle la mthodologie un "torchon".

----------


## Paraffine

> Non, pas du tout. Si c'tait le cas, tu te serais intress srieusement aux mthodes style RCT et compris que c'est ce qu'on a de plus thique pour l'instant.


J'ai lu les liens que tu as transmis, j'ai bien compris l'intrt des *tudes cliniques compares*. Je questionne la faon de constituer les groupes.
J'ose esprer que (se) poser des questions sur ce type d'tude n'est pas encore un crime de lse-majest, quand bien mme je n'ai pas les qualits d'un Cdric Paternotte pour crire que 


> Les essais contrls randomiss ne constituent par ailleurs pas une panace et sont loin dtre parfaits  ils sont critiquables et critiqus


Je n'ai toujours rien lu sur la supriorit d'une constitution des groupes au hasard par rapport  un volontariat bas sur l'accord clair du patient. 

D'aprs cet article obtenu en suivant tes liens, les tudes RCT doivent faire basculer d'un ct ou de l'autre l'"equipoise" de la communaut scientifique. Celle de chaque quipe soignante est une autre affaire, donc permettre  des quipes ayant des avis divergents de se faire chacune le "champion" de son propre groupe est conforme  l'thique. Il faut toutefois que les groupes et les conditions soient comparables si on veut les exploiter statistiquement. Si je sais lire, pour mener une tude RCT entre deux traitements _avec thique_, l'quipe soignante *ne doit avoir aucune conviction concernant la supriorit de l'un ou de l'autre* (condition sine qua non). Donc, oui, les patients peuvent tre des cobayes tant qu'il n'y a pas de conviction... Cobaye signifiant "Sujet d'exprience" d'aprs le CNTRL, ce n'est pas une insulte.

J'aimerais que le prix que les malades payent soit moins lev et qu'on leur donne plus de considration et de chances sans sacrifier la validit statistique des tudes. Cela a un cot. La contrainte conomique intervient bien videmment dans les soins ! Gestion des lits, triage, gestion des urgences, temps consacr aux patients... faire des choix en fonction des cots, c'est normal, y compris pour la sant, y compris quand des vies sont en jeu. Utiliser le hasard comme arbitrage vis--vis des cots a un sens. Le faire passer comme une solution prfrable  n'importe quelle autre, je questionne l'avantage mthodologique. Composition des groupes ? Faire des "twin pairs" est plus prcis. Neutraliser l'effet placebo ? Que l'on soit volontaire pour l'un ou pour l'autre groupe il joue de la mme faon.

Merci de ne pas voir des insultes o il n'en existe pas et de me reconnatre le droit de questionner la doxa existante, qui n'a aucune raison d'tre parfaite.

----------


## Invit

> Celle de chaque quipe soignante est une autre affaire, donc permettre  des quipes ayant des avis divergents de se faire chacune le "champion" de son propre groupe est conforme  l'thique.


Absolument pas. Ce n'est pas ce que dit ton article et les raisons sont donnes dans les liens que j'ai dj donns.




> Si je sais lire


C'est peut-tre tout le problme, effectivement.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, parrafine, le problme vient du double effet placebo que l'on dsire liminer autant que possible dans une tude.
 - Si le patient sait ce qu'il prend, ca change ses chances de gurison
 - Si l'quipe soignante le sait, ca change aussi les chance de gurison.

C'est tout simplement le problme de la part psychologique dans la gurison que nous ne savons pas maitriser, donc qui est attnue autant que possible dans les tudes.
Je rappelle juste que le but des tudes n'est pas de gurir les malades qui en font partie, mais bien de savoir si le mdicament est valable ou pas. La gurison est un aspect secondaire et accessoire de l'tude.

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour

Il  est amusant et instructif  de constater que tous les grands dirigeants  europeens  qui ont tent  d'unifier l'Europe sous leur ferule  depuis Charlemagne, Charles Quint ,Napoleon ,Hitler  (voire Staline )ont echou dans leur entreprise lorsqu'ils  etaient  deux doigts de reussir .
Une  commission de bureaucrates au cul de plomb  y reussira -t-elle  ? j'en doute .
Il est aussi  egalement amusant et instructif  de constater que la GB a t le plus farouche opposant  tous les projets cit ci-avant.
Ibn Khaldoun  ,historien maghrebin,  a souvent rpt "l'intrt de la science historique , c'est de donner des leons".

----------


## Jon Shannow

As-tu aussi remarqu que tous les "grands dirigeants" que tu cites, ont essay de "dominer" l'Europe par la force militaire, et non la dmocratie ? 
Alors, certes, l'UE est loin d'tre un modle de dmocratie, mais on est aussi assez loin des "modles" que tu cites.

Donc, je ne sais pas si l'UE arrivera ou non,  s'unir suffisamment pour enfin devenir une Nation, mais, je pense que c'est la meilleure chose qui soit arrive  ce continent depuis que le monde est Homme...  ::roll::

----------


## Gunny

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...t_4243955.html
A peine 500 vaccins ? Incroyable, au Danemark on a commenc le mme jour et on en est  presque 50 000 personnes vaccines (soit 0,8% de la population). Ils ont quasiment distribu leur stock entier de vaccin, certaines rgions ont dj fini de vacciner les vieux en maison de retraite...
Je sais que je ne devrais plus tre surpris par l'incomptence du gouvernement, et pourtant ils arrivent  foirer tellement plus chaque jour que je ne sais mme plus quoi dire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> A peine 500 vaccins ?


Non mais c'est bon, a vient juste de commencer, si a se trouve la France va rattraper les autres trs vite.
Macron semble trs mcontent de la situation :
 ::fleche::  "a doit changer vite et fort", la colre d'Emmanuel Macron sur la vaccination
 ::fleche::  Vaccin : "Nous sommes sur un rythme de promenade en famille", s'irrite Macron

Il va y avoir une runion tout  l'heure :
Vaccination : Emmanuel Macron convoque une runion  l'lyse



> *Le chef de ltat, qui veut acclrer la campagne, va runir vers 17h* son premier ministre et plusieurs membres du gouvernement. Jean Castex changera ensuite avec les responsables de la majorit.


========
Ce serait dommage :
VACCIN : 25  30% DES DOSES COMMANDES POURRAIENT TRE PERDUES



> Un conseiller du Premier ministre Jean Castex estime mme que 25  30% des 200 millions dunits commandes par la France risquent dtre ainsi perdues, selon Le Figaro. Soit entre 50 et 60 millions de doses qui pourraient tre rendues inutiles, par les besoins dont ncessitent les vaccins  ARNm (comme celui de Pfizer/BioNtech) : conservation  -70C, chane du froid  respecter et injection  raliser dans les 5 jours lorsque le srum est dcongel.


Les choses vont s'acclrer donc on en arrivera peut-tre pas l.

Edit :
Des mdecins vont tre motivs pour vacciner des dizaines de milliers de personnes :
POURQUOI LES MDECINS TOUCHERONT 5,40 EUROS POUR CHAQUE PATIENT INSCRIT DANS LE FICHIER "SI VACCIN COVID"



> Aprs chaque injection, le mdecin doit saisir le nom et l'ge, dcrire son tat de sant, mais aussi ajouter des lments sur la vaccination elle-mme, comme la date, le lieu ou le modle du vaccin  ce qui lui demande plusieurs minutes supplmentaires lors de la consultation. Un "travail supplmentaire" qu'il est "lgitime de valoriser", assure la Caisse nationale dAssurance maladie, interroge par 20 Minutes. Sans compter que l'injection du vaccin contre le Covid-19, avant laquelle une consultation pr-vaccinale est obligatoire

----------


## Paraffine

J'ai entendu une _rumeur_  selon laquelle on reprocherait en Allemagne au gouvernement franais de jouer la montre pour que la majorit de la population franaise "attende" le vaccin Sanofi, cela au dtriment de celui de Pfizer.
D'o les chiffres mirobolants de la vaccination ici (on se demande ce qui serait pire de l'inefficacit crasse ou de la mauvaise foi)
Amis germanophones, avez-vous des informations ?

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai entendu une _rumeur_  selon laquelle on reprocherait en Allemagne au gouvernement franais de jouer la montre pour que la majorit de la population franaise "attende" le vaccin Sanofi, cela au dtriment de celui de Pfizer.
> D'o les chiffres mirobolants de la vaccination ici (on se demande ce qui serait pire de l'inefficacit crasse ou de la mauvaise foi)
> Amis germanophones, avez-vous des informations ?


Euh le vaccin de Sanofi ne serait prs que pour la fin 2021, donc le gouvernement franais va devoir encore attendre longtemps.

Sinon les pays-bas eux n'ont pas encore pu commencer car il n'avait pas de base informatique pour encoder les personnes qui reoivent le vaccin.

----------


## pmithrandir

Y a d'autres vaccins plus pratique avant celui de sanofi.

En particulier le AstraZeneca qui permet de faire tourner la chaine logistique actuelle, et non une nouvelle a -70.
Le tout pour un prix de 6 par patient contre 30 pour celui de pfizer...
Sur une base de 30 millions de vaccins, ca fait moins de 200M d'un cot avec une infrastructure eprouve(pharmacie, medecin generalistes, etc...) contre 900 Millions et toute une chaine logistique a mettre en place, soit surement plus de 2 ou 3 milliard d'euros...

Si ca se joue a quelques jours pret... j'attendrai  leur place.

----------


## Gunny

> Y a d'autres vaccins plus pratique avant celui de sanofi.
> 
> En particulier le AstraZeneca qui permet de faire tourner la chaine logistique actuelle, et non une nouvelle a -70.
> Le tout pour un prix de 6 par patient contre 30 pour celui de pfizer...
> Sur une base de 30 millions de vaccins, ca fait moins de 200M d'un cot avec une infrastructure eprouve(pharmacie, medecin generalistes, etc...) contre 900 Millions et toute une chaine logistique a mettre en place, soit surement plus de 2 ou 3 milliard d'euros...
> 
> Si ca se joue a quelques jours pret... j'attendrai  leur place.


On va avoir besoin des deux de toutes faons, et les cots sont minuscules par rapport  ce que la pandmie cote actuellement.

----------


## el_slapper

Le Astra Zeneca est un poil moins efficace que le Pfizer...mais les effets secondaires sont largement moindres aussi. Ajout  la chaine logistique nettement moins dlirante, il a clairement ma prfrence (je manque de billes sur le Moderna, quia l'air bien vu de loin, mais je ne connais personne de directement impliqu).

----------


## Ryu2000

> les effets secondaires sont largement moindres aussi.


Avec les connaissances actuelles, 20 ans aprs que des centaines de millions de personnes se soient fait vaccines on en saura plus.

Melenchon semble un peu se mfier des vaccins Pfizer et BioNTech :
Covid-19 : Mlenchon plaide pour acheter des vaccins  la Russie, Cuba ou la Chine



> "Pour les volontaires  la vaccination il nest pas admissible de forcer le choix des gens vers la formule" dveloppe par lAmricain Pfizer et lAllemand BioNTech, base sur la technologie de thrapie gnique dite de "*lARN messager*", ajoute Jean-Luc Mlenchon.





> les cots sont minuscules par rapport  ce que la pandmie cote actuellement.


Les vaccins ne changeront peut-tre rien  la situation. Pour l'instant on ne peut pas savoir ce qu'il va se passer.

----------


## el_slapper

> Les vaccins ne changeront peut-tre rien  la situation. Pour l'instant on ne peut pas savoir ce qu'il va se passer.


Non. Mais on peut savoir que les exprimentations des vaccins russes et chinois ont fait de la casse. Beaucoup plus que les autres. De toutes faons, si on ne tente pas de vaccin, on sait ou on va (i.e. on continue la dgringolade entame en Mars dernier), ce qui justifie certaines prises de risque. Et les exprimentations ont t faites sur des chantillons de 20000  50000 patients. Certes, on a pas de vision  long terme, mais on est pas en position de se le permettre.

----------


## Invit

> Y a d'autres vaccins plus pratique avant celui de sanofi.
> 
> En particulier le AstraZeneca qui permet de faire tourner la chaine logistique actuelle, et non une nouvelle a -70.
> Le tout pour un prix de 6 par patient contre 30 pour celui de pfizer...
> Sur une base de 30 millions de vaccins, ca fait moins de 200M d'un cot avec une infrastructure eprouve(pharmacie, medecin generalistes, etc...) contre 900 Millions et toute une chaine logistique a mettre en place, soit surement plus de 2 ou 3 milliard d'euros...
> 
> Si ca se joue a quelques jours pret... j'attendrai  leur place.


Oui mais on s'en fout de la vrit, tout ce qui nous intresse c'est de gueuler. On a vaccin en 10 mois, hop on gueule que c'est trop rapide. On met 2 semaines avant de lancer la vaccination de masse, hop on gueule que c'est pas assez rapide.

----------


## micka132

> On a vaccin en 10 mois, hop on gueule que c'est trop rapide. On met 2 semaines avant de lancer la vaccination de masse, hop on gueule que c'est pas assez rapide.


Dans la majorit des cas ce ne sont pas les mme personnes qui gueulent pour l'un et pour l'autre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans la majorit des cas ce ne sont pas les mme personnes qui gueulent pour l'un et pour l'autre.


T'es sur ? :;): 

Moi, je pense que l'on aurait du vacciner  tour de bras ceux qui le voulaient. Y a environ 40% des franais qui sont pour se faire vacciner. Dans les 60% restant, il y a une majorit qui sont mfiants vis  vis du vaccin, mais pas contre la vaccination. Et il y a une minorit d'imbciles contre les vaccins par principe, sans savoir rellement pourquoi, mais tre contre, a fait "genre". Et enfin, il y a une toute petite minorit qui ne peut pas (pour des raisons mdicales) se faire vacciner.

Il est important que le plus grand nombre se fasse vacciner afin d'endiguer cette pidmie. Pour cela, il me semblait correct de vacciner les volontaires, afin que les rticents puissent constater qu'elles taient les consquences (au moins  court terme, le long terme on ne le saura pas avant des lustres), et si les gens vaccins n'avaient pas de problmes durant les semaines, voire les mois qui suivent les injections, je pense que le 60% de rfractaires aurait fondu comme un bonhomme de neige en t...

Mais ce n'est que mon avis personnel

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es sur ?


videment. Je ne vois pas comment ceux qui ne souhaitent pas se faire vacciner pourrait tre mcontent du fait que la campagne de vaccination commence doucement.
Si tu ne comptes pas te faire vacciner, a ne te concerne pas.

C'est chez ceux qui sont presss de se faire vacciner qu'il y en a qui rle parce que des autres pays ont vaccins un peu plus de monde que la France (pour le moment).
On a command 200 millions de doses, ds  qu'on en reoit il faut vite en faire quelque chose.  (si a se trouve la France vaccinera bientt plus rapidement que les autres pays)
VACCIN : 25  30% DES DOSES COMMANDES POURRAIENT TRE PERDUES




> Il est important que le plus grand nombre se fasse vacciner afin d'endiguer cette pidmie.


Pas forcment, plein d'pidmies ont disparues sans vaccin. (le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV par exemple)
Si a se trouve les vaccins seront inefficaces car le virus a trop mut.

----------


## Invit

> Pour cela, il me semblait correct de vacciner les volontaires, afin que les rticents puissent constater qu'elles taient les consquences (au moins  court terme, le long terme on ne le saura pas avant des lustres), et si les gens vaccins n'avaient pas de problmes durant les semaines, voire les mois qui suivent les injections, je pense que le 60% de rfractaires aurait fondu comme un bonhomme de neige en t...


Je ne trouve pas a correct de faire appel  des volontaires pour servir de "cobaye" ou de "preuve" aux autres. On subit tous la crise donc c'est  tout le monde de faire des efforts.

Pourquoi on commencerait pas plutt par vacciner ceux qui gueulent contre les masques, confinements, fermetures, etc. Ou ceux qui font des centaines de km tous les week-ends pour aller faire du shopping, la fte, la plage, etc ?

Ou pourquoi on ne "rcompenserait" pas ceux qui ont fait l'effort de se faire vacciner en leur autorisant les restos, bars, salles de sport, cinmas, etc ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou pourquoi on ne "rcompenserait" pas ceux qui ont fait l'effort de se faire vacciner en leur autorisant les restos, bars, salles de sport, cinmas, etc ?


Si le gouvernement faisait a, a voudrait dire que le vaccin est obligatoire (parce qu'on a pas le droit de donner des droits diffrents aux citoyens).
Covid-19 : six questions sur le projet de loi qui fait craindre  l'opposition la mise en place d'un "passeport sanitaire"



> Le Rassemblement national (RN) et la droite ont alert sur une possible restriction  la libert de dplacement et sur une manire dtourne de rendre la vaccination obligatoire en France. Lundi soir, Florian Philippot, prsident des Patriotes, dnonait l'instauration d'un "passeport sanitaire"  travers un projet de loi Castex "clairement dictatorial et totalitaire".
> 
> "Nous avons dcouvert un projet de loi dans lequel il y a quelques lignes qui vous indiquent que si vous n'tes pas vaccin, alors vos liberts vont se restreindre", sest insurg de son ct le porte-parole du RN, Sbastien Chenu, sur France 2. "Tout a est trs dangereux, c'est juridiquement compltement ridicule, parce que, videmment, a voudrait dire qu'il faut que la vaccination soit obligatoire dans ce cas-l", a ajout le dput du Nord.
> 
> "Jamais nous naccepterons que le gouvernement impose par la coercition ce quil na pas t capable de faire accepter par la confiance. *Il ne peut y avoir de citoyennet de seconde zone pour les individus non-vaccins*. Cest profondment dltre et liberticide", s'est indigne sur Twitter la prsidente du RN, Marine Le Pen. 
> 
> "Que cache Emmanuel Macron ? Je croyais, navement, que dans notre patrie, le respect des liberts tait la rgle et ses restrictions, l'exception. L, l'excutif aurait tout pouvoir pour suspendre nos liberts sans contrle du Parlement ? Inconcevable", a ragi sur le rseau social le numro 2 des Rpublicains Guillaume Peltier.
> 
> Un risque illustr, selon les dtracteurs du texte, par la proposition de loi de Valrie Six, dpute UDI, qui suggre de dlivrer un "passeport vert" aux personnes vaccines contre le Covid-19 pour leur permettre l'accs aux lieux publics comme les restaurants ou les lieux culturels.


Peut-tre que la vaccination sera obligatoire en juin, les lois vont changer, il faut attendre pour voir ce qu'il va se passer, peut-tre que pour aller au festival cet t il faudra avoir un certificat de vaccination.

----------


## Invit

> on a pas le droit de donner des droits diffrents aux citoyens


La bonne blague. Va dire  un smicard qu'il a les mmes droits qu'un Bernard Arnault et qu'il a le droit de s'acheter un jet priv, un yacht, un chateau et des toiles de maitres.

Bref, a rsume bien la mentalit de certains : on n'accepte aucune concession mais on voudrait bien que quelqu'un se sacrifie pour nous viter le mur vers lequel on court...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne trouve pas a correct de faire appel  des volontaires pour servir de "cobaye" ou de "preuve" aux autres. On subit tous la crise donc c'est  tout le monde de faire des efforts.


Ce n'tait pas le sens de mes propos. Certains *veulent* se faire vacciner et ne le peuvent pas car ils n'entrent pas dans les critres d'urgence du gouvernement (d'abord les phad, puis les soignants de plus de 50 ans, ...), du coup on vaccine au compte-goutte alors mme que l'on nous bassine depuis prs d'un an sur "l'urgence sanitaire" et "on attend avec IMPATIENTE" le vaccin.  ::roll:: 

Qu'une majorit ait des rticences vis  vis de ce vaccin ne me choque pas. Aprs tout, il faut avoir confiance dans Big Pharma ET dans le gouvernement, autant dire que j'ai mme du mal  comprendre qu'il y ait 40% dans cette catgorie. Bon, je pense qu'il y a aussi des gens qui se disent qu'il faut le faire, et aprs, on verra. (Peut pas y avoir 40% de franais ayant confiance dans le gouvernement...  ::aie:: )





> Pourquoi on commencerait pas plutt par vacciner ceux qui gueulent contre les masques, confinements, fermetures, etc. Ou ceux qui font des centaines de km tous les week-ends pour aller faire du shopping, la fte, la plage, etc ?


Parce que, pour garder un semblant de dmocratie, et viter que l'on remarque trop la drive autoritaire de ce gouvernement, il a t dcid que la vaccination ne serait pas obligatoire. Alors, pour la rendre obligatoire pour certaines personnes, il faudrait passer par la loi, mais a prend du temps, toussa, toussa.




> Ou pourquoi on ne "rcompenserait" pas ceux qui ont fait l'effort de se faire vacciner en leur autorisant les restos, bars, salles de sport, cinmas, etc ?


C'est  l'tude...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La bonne blague. Va dire  un smicard qu'il a les mmes droits qu'un Bernard Arnault et qu'il a le droit de s'acheter un jet priv, un yacht, un chateau et des toiles de maitres.


Mais, il a le droit ! Rien dans la loi, interdit  un smicard de s'acheter un tout a. C'est les moyens qui manquent, pas le droit.




> Bref, a rsume bien la mentalit de certains : on n'accepte aucune concession mais on voudrait bien que quelqu'un se sacrifie pour nous viter le mur vers lequel on court...


Ta remarque rsume assez bien ta mentalit aussi. Tu lis uniquement dans le sens qui t'intresse. Comme sur le dossier de la Chloroquine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La bonne blague.


En principe les citoyens franais ont le droit d'aller dans des endroits qui acceptent le public comme des salles de sports, des bars, des festivals, des restaurants.
Pour supprimer des droits  ceux qui ne sont pas vacciner il faut rendre le vaccin obligatoire. On ne peut pas supprimer des droits  des citoyens qui n'ont pas fait un vaccin facultatif.
Sinon a reviendrait au mme que le score sociale en Chine (les citoyens avec un mauvais score perde des droits (comme le droit de voyager par exemple)).




> qu'il a le droit de s'acheter un jet priv


Ce n'est pas une histoire de droit, c'est une histoire d'argent.
Ce n'est pas la loi qui t'empche d'acheter des trucs d'ultra riche.

Un droit a ressemble un peu  quelque chose comme a :  Toute personne a le droit de circuler librement et de choisir sa rsidence  l'intrieur d'un tat .




> on n'accepte aucune concession mais on voudrait bien que quelqu'un se sacrifie pour nous viter le mur vers lequel on court...


Je ne comprend pas, qui pourrait se sacrifier pour nous viter un mur ?

Bon de toute faon avant le SARS-CoV-2 la situation conomique tait dj foutue, donc au final a ne fera qu'acclrer un peu les choses.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Non. Mais on peut savoir que les exprimentations des vaccins russes et chinois ont fait de la casse. Beaucoup plus que les autres.


Tu as des sources sur cet aspect ? Car je me suis toujours pos la question vu le peu d'infos qu'on a et le peu de transparence sur ces vaccins

----------


## el_slapper

> Tu as des sources sur cet aspect ? Car je me suis toujours pos la question vu le peu d'infos qu'on a et le peu de transparence sur ces vaccins


Pour le Chinois, tu trouveras que les brsiliens ont fait plusieurs essais cet automne, sans tre convaincus. Ils ont arrt plusieurs fois suite  des dcs suspects. Le Russe est reparti en exprimentations en Guine, sur une nouvelle version (sous entendu, les anciennes versions, euh.....). Et j'ai aussi des infos "internes" (ma boite fait du logiciel pour hpitaux, on a des sources internes). En l'tat actuel des choses, leurs vaccins, j'en veux pas.

Aprs, on verra ce qu'en diront les guinens - la nouvelle version du vaccin chinois est peut-tre mieux faite. Mais la premire gnration? Argh.

----------


## tanaka59

> Je ne trouve pas a correct de faire appel  des volontaires pour servir de "cobaye" ou de "preuve" aux autres. On subit tous la crise donc c'est  tout le monde de faire des efforts.
> 
> Pourquoi on commencerait pas plutt par vacciner ceux qui gueulent contre les masques, confinements, fermetures, etc. Ou ceux qui font des centaines de km tous les week-ends pour aller faire du shopping, la fte, la plage, etc ?
> 
> Ou pourquoi on ne "rcompenserait" pas ceux qui ont fait l'effort de se faire vacciner en leur autorisant les restos, bars, salles de sport, cinmas, etc ?





> La bonne blague. Va dire  un smicard qu'il a les mmes droits qu'un Bernard Arnault et qu'il a le droit de s'acheter un jet priv, un yacht, un chateau et des toiles de maitres.
> 
> Bref, a rsume bien la mentalit de certains : on n'accepte aucune concession mais on voudrait bien que quelqu'un se sacrifie pour nous viter le mur vers lequel on court...


Faites comme moi , allez vous faire vacciner  :;):  

Comme disait un certain franais partie en Pentagonie = "donner son corp  la science"

----------


## Invit

> Mais, il a le droit ! Rien dans la loi, interdit  un smicard de s'acheter un tout a. C'est les moyens qui manquent, pas le droit.
> 
> Ta remarque rsume assez bien ta mentalit aussi. Tu lis uniquement dans le sens qui t'intresse. Comme sur le dossier de la Chloroquine.


Effectivement, c'est une bonne comparaison.
Si a te plait d'avoir des "droits" que tu ne pourras jamais exercer et des "mdicaments" qui pourraient peut-tre fonctionner dans les protocoles qu'on a pas encore rfuts, tant mieux pour toi.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Pour le Chinois, tu trouveras que les brsiliens ont fait plusieurs essais cet automne, sans tre convaincus. Ils ont arrt plusieurs fois suite  des dcs suspects. Le Russe est reparti en exprimentations en Guine, sur une nouvelle version (sous entendu, les anciennes versions, euh.....). Et j'ai aussi des infos "internes" (ma boite fait du logiciel pour hpitaux, on a des sources internes). En l'tat actuel des choses, leurs vaccins, j'en veux pas.
> 
> Aprs, on verra ce qu'en diront les guinens - la nouvelle version du vaccin chinois est peut-tre mieux faite. Mais la premire gnration? Argh.


Merci  !

----------


## micka132

> Je ne trouve pas a correct de faire appel  des volontaires pour servir de "cobaye" ou de "preuve" aux autres. On subit tous la crise donc c'est  tout le monde de faire des efforts.
> 
> Pourquoi on commencerait pas plutt par vacciner ceux qui gueulent contre les masques, confinements, fermetures, etc. Ou ceux qui font des centaines de km tous les week-ends pour aller faire du shopping, la fte, la plage, etc ?
> 
> Ou pourquoi on ne "rcompenserait" pas ceux qui ont fait l'effort de se faire vacciner en leur autorisant les restos, bars, salles de sport, cinmas, etc ?


C'est pour le bien de tous !
Qu'il est mignon le dictateur en herbe.




> Ceux qui peuvent renoncer  la libert essentielle pour acheter un peu de scurit temporaire, ne mritent ni la libert ni la scurit.


Je suis persuad que tu ne comprendras pas  ::roll::

----------


## Mat.M

> Oui mais on s'en fout de la vrit, tout ce qui nous intresse c'est de gueuler..


vous avez raison ; dans le monde dans lequel on vit tout n'est que _commedia dell'arte_, c'est une vritable masquarade... ::D: 



> Qu'il est mignon le dictateur en herbe.


puisqu'on nous parlait d'thique prcdemment,attention aux "golden rules"



> Treat others as you would like others to treat you

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui peuvent renoncer  la libert essentielle pour acheter un peu de scurit temporaire, ne mritent ni la libert ni la scurit.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Je suis persuad que tu ne comprendras pas


Oh mais si, j'ai trs bien compris que, comme beaucoup, tu n'as rien compris  cette citation  ::roll:: 

"la comprhension et l'utilisation contemporaines de cette citation sont errones et approximatives"
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_peu...erdre_les_deux

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11653486

----------


## micka132

> Oh mais si, j'ai trs bien compris que, comme beaucoup, tu n'as rien compris  cette citation


Que la citation ne soit pas la bonne ne change rien  cette phrase; Dans cet tat l elle possde son propre sens,  mditer ou non selon ton envie.

Mais si tu veux absolument y associer les dpenses rgaliennes, je te ferais remarquer qu'ici on ne parle pas du cout conomique absolument faramineux de toute cette gestion de crise, qui provoquera probablement la mort de dizaines de millions de personne (pas chez nous je te rassure).
Non, ici on parle juste de libert de se faire injecter ou non un produit.

----------


## Invit

> Que la citation ne soit pas la bonne ne change rien  cette phrase; Dans cet tat l elle possde son propre sens,  mditer ou non selon ton envie.


Sauf que son sens original a bel et bien un intrt. Tu devrais regarder la vido (ainsi que la video suivante que le type a fait sur ce sujet), tu aurais peut-tre moins de certitudes sur les "liberts" et ce qu'elles impliquent...

----------


## CinePhil

La libert consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.

Le reste est du verbiage !

----------


## Invit

> La libert consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.


Donc tu es en train de dire qu'il faut obliger les gens  se faire vacciner. Parce que sinon le virus va continuer  se propager et on aura encore des fermetures, couvre-feu, etc, c'est--dire une atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.

----------


## fredoche

Tu es quand mme balaise pour faire dire aux gens ce qu'ils ne disent pas. C'est systmatique, et  mon sens de la manipulation, tout  fait trollesque

----------


## Invit

> Tu es quand mme balaise pour faire dire aux gens ce qu'ils ne disent pas. C'est systmatique, et  mon sens de la manipulation, tout  fait trollesque


Merci.

Je n'ai pas vraiment de mrite, en partant de propos mal dfinis ou avec des incohrences, c'est facile.

Par contre, je suis un petit joueur  ct de nos gouvernants qui arrivent  nous faire croire que choisir qui va dcider  notre place pendant les 5 prochaines annes c'est tre en dmocratie. Mais on a la "libert" de rler donc tout va bien.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> La libert consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.
> 
> Le reste est du verbiage !


Se faire vacciner est un droit ... comme cela peut tre un devoir pour d'autres maladies ... Bien dit  :;):  

Partir en vacances dans un pays tropical est un droit. Respecter les htes en se faisant vacciner contre les maladies locales est un devoir ...




> Merci.
> 
> Je n'ai pas vraiment de mrite, en partant de propos mal dfinis ou avec des incohrences, c'est facile.
> 
> Par contre, je suis un petit joueur  ct de nos gouvernants qui arrivent  nous faire croire que choisir qui va dcider  notre place pendant les 5 prochaines annes c'est tre en dmocratie. Mais on a la "libert" de rler donc tout va bien.


Si nos politiques ne te plaisent pas , prsentes toi ...

----------


## Invit

> Si nos politiques ne te plaisent pas , prsentes toi ...


Choisir quelqu'un qui va tout dcider  notre place c'est justement le contraire d'une dmocratie. Une dmocratie c'est quand les citoyens votent vraiment les lois, ce qui n'est pas du tout notre cas (on ne peut mme pas virer un lu qui ne respecte pas ses promesses lectorales...). Bon, j'exagre un peu : on a vot en 2005 pour refuser la constitution europenne... et on nous l'a quand mme impose...

Que a me plaise ou non n'est pas le problme; je dis juste que quand on dfinit mal les mots qu'on utilise, on peut faire passer un tat autoritaire pour une "dmocratie" pleine de "liberts".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Y a d'autres vaccins plus pratique avant celui de sanofi.
> 
> En particulier le AstraZeneca qui permet de faire tourner la chaine logistique actuelle, et non une nouvelle a -70.
> Le tout pour un prix de 6 par patient contre 30 pour celui de pfizer...
> Sur une base de 30 millions de vaccins, ca fait moins de 200M d'un cot avec une infrastructure eprouve(pharmacie, medecin generalistes, etc...) contre 900 Millions et toute une chaine logistique a mettre en place, soit surement plus de 2 ou 3 milliard d'euros...
> 
> Si ca se joue a quelques jours pret... j'attendrai  leur place.


Ce sont des lments qui taient connus lorsque l'tat/l'Europe a pass commande, donc c'est  voir pour la suite mais cela n'explique pas le retard franais pour la premire campagne de vaccination. 

Cela fait depuis le dbut de cette crise que l'on observe des dysfonctionnements, un manque d'organisation dans la disponibilit et la distribution des masques pour le personnel soignant et la population, aucune anticipation pour organiser la rentre scolaire dans de bonnes conditions avec un minimum de protection, une coordination chaotique pour les campagnes de tests, et mme chose pour la vaccination.

Ensuite on exploite pas les tests au maximum puisque l'on fait trs peu de squenage et que l'on partage difficilement les rsultats malgr les recommandations de lAcadmie des sciences et celle de mdecine :



> les donnes de squence dun virus qui a fait plus dun million de morts peuvent grandement contribuer  sauver des vies. Il est lourd de consquences de ne pas les rendre accessibles le plus rapidement possible sur lINSDC ou Gisaid. Nous en appelons  la responsabilit des chercheurs et  la vigilance de leurs tutelles scientifiques pour que cesse cette rtention dinformation qui jette le discrdit sur lensemble de notre communaut scientifique et mdicale nationale.


Le squenage est indispensable pour connatre les diffrentes souches de virus qui circulent et pouvoir anticiper des mesures de protection/confinement/traitement, d'autant que plusieurs souches seraient apparemment plus contagieuses et pourraient peut-tre remettre en cause l'efficacit des vaccins actuels.  En plus du variant anglais, il y a aussi le variant sud africain qui inquite.

Comme pour le reste, c'est l'opacit qui rgne au dtriment de la transparence et de l'efficacit. C'est Macron qui est responsable de ce manque d'organisation globale en se dconnectant compltement du processus dmocratique et des responsables civils avec des dcisions prises en catimini dans des conseils de dfense. C'est typique du mgalomane qui s'entoure de lche bottes qui ne contesteront pas son autorit, et c'est tout le contraire des qualits requises pour un homme d'tat qui doit mobiliser l'ensemble des troupes. 

Quand au sujet de la vaccination, mme si une personne sur deux y est favorable pour l'instant, cela fait suffisamment de candidats pour puiser le nombre de vaccins disponibles, et donc une bonne partie de ceux l qui ne devraient pas encombrer les hpitaux dans les prochaines semaines quand l'pidmie risque de rebondir. Alors pourquoi attendre ? Les prsidents de rgions s'tonnent de ne pas tre consults, de mme les pharmaciens qui pourtant vaccinent contre la grippe, et comme d'habitude c'est le bazar et la France est encore  la traine, mais on se consolera en regardant leurs sketch  la tl. 

Personnellement je ne supporte plus leurs tronches de faux cul tout juste bon  mentir,  diviser,  tout casser, mais incapables d'organiser un projet cohrent qui engage l'ensemble de la nation. Au del de l'aspect idologique, Macron et sa troupe ont des problmes consternants de comptence pour gouverner un pays, je le disais dj en tout dbut d'pidmie avec le maintien ubuesque d'lections la veille du confinement sans masques disponibles, et rien ne s'est amlior depuis. Bref, mme avec les vaccins, c'est pas gagn, et c'est d'autant plus inquitant que nous avons un systme dcisionnel inadapt qui se traduit dans les faits par un manque d'organisation flagrant et rcurrent depuis le dbut de cette crise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite on exploite pas les tests au maximum puisque l'on fait trs peu de squenage


Il me semble que l'IHU Mditerrane Infection fait beaucoup de squenages.




> Macron et sa troupe ont des problmes consternants de comptence pour gouverner un pays


Ouais mais en mme temps c'tait un peu la promesse lors de sa campagne, les gens qui ont vot au premier tour l'ont fait "parce qu'il est jeune, beau et nouveau" l'argument principal des lecteurs LREM c'tait que les membres d'LREM n'taient pas des politiciens, ils taient ni de gauche, ni de droite.  l'poque a parlait beaucoup de la corruption des lus.

"Nous, dputs LREM, sommes des politiciens non-professionnels et nous devons le rester"
Ex-PS, LR, UDI et sans tiquette... la galaxie Macron sur les bancs de lAssemble
"Opportunisme cynique" et "immaturit politique": quand Cazeneuve allume Macron




> Bref, mme avec les vaccins, c'est pas gagn, et c'est d'autant plus inquitant que nous avons un systme dcisionnel inadapt qui se traduit dans les faits par un manque d'organisation flagrant et rcurrent depuis le dbut de cette crise.


Si le PS, l'UMP, LFI tait au pouvoir on serait exactement dans le mme situation.

Si on ne regarde pas les pays asiatiques comme Singapour ou Taiwan, on voit que les autres pays ne grent pas l'pidmie mieux que la France.
Ce n'est pas trs grave que la campagne de vaccination commence un peu lentement, elle va s'acclrer. C'est pas la fin du monde de devoir attendre un peu plus pour se faire vacciner.
Il parait que Jean Castex va s'exprimer ce soir :
Vaccins, stations de ski, restaurants Ce que pourrait annoncer Jean Castex ce jeudi



> Aprs la polmique sur les lenteurs de la vaccination en France, Jean Castex devrait confirmer les propos de son ministre de la Sant mardi. *Olivier Vran a promis dacclrer la cadence* en ouvrant la vaccination avant fin janvier, dans des centres ddis en ville,  toutes les personnes ges de plus de 75 ans qui ne vivent pas en maison de retraite.
> 
> Les professionnels de sant de plus de 50 ans ou  risque devraient galement pouvoir se faire vacciner.
> 
> Mercredi, la France comptait seulement 7 000 personnes qui avaient reu la premire injection alors que le Royaume-Uni, lAllemagne, lItalie et lEspagne ont dpass plus ou moins largement les 100 000.


Il y aura peut-tre un troisime confinement strict.

----------


## CinePhil

> Envoy par CinPhil
> 
> La libert consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.
> 
> 
> Donc tu es en train de dire qu'il faut obliger les gens  se faire vacciner.


Aucunement !
Une obligation est le contraire de la libert !




> Parce que sinon le virus va continuer  se propager et on aura encore des fermetures, couvre-feu, etc, c'est--dire une atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.


Rflexion purement utilitariste !

Apporte donc la preuve que MON refus de me faire vacciner va TE conduire aux urgences et l tu pourras dire que j'ai port atteinte  ton droit naturel de sret !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je n'ai pas vraiment de mrite, en partant de propos mal dfinis ou avec des incohrences, c'est facile.


Ou peut-tre tout simplement que tu n'as pas compris mon propos qui tait pourtant limpide et aucunement incohrent.




> Par contre, je suis un petit joueur  ct de nos gouvernants qui arrivent  nous faire croire que choisir qui va dcider  notre place pendant les 5 prochaines annes c'est tre en dmocratie.


a par contre c'est tout  fait vrai. Tu vois, quand tu veux !  ::mrgreen:: 

La vraie dmocratie, c'est le march : tu "votes" pour les produits ou services qui te conviennent. Ceux qui ne conviennent  personne ou  pas suffisamment de gens finissent par disparatre.

La pseudo-dmocratie politique des lection est juste, dans son principe, une dictature de la majorit et, dans la ralit, du fait des taux de participation, des votes blancs ou nuls et de ceux qui n'ont pas le droit de voter, une dictature de la minorit.




> Mais on a la "libert" de rler


Et encore, de moins en moins, accueillis par des coups de matraque, des tirs de LBD, des arrestations arbitraires, des procs pour dlit d'opinion...
Ce pays est foutu !

----------


## Invit

> Aucunement !


Ben si. Selon ta dfinition, on ne peut avoir une libert que si a ne porte pas atteinte "aux droits naturels des autres". Dsol mais tre confin ou aux urgences c'est une atteinte aux droits naturels donc on n'a pas la libert de choisir de se faire vacciner ou pas. Et si ton argument c'est que sans vaccin, l'pidemie finira bien par s'arrter mais juste avec un peu plus de morts, bah c'est encore une atteinte aux droits naturels.




> La vraie dmocratie, c'est le march : tu "votes" pour les produits ou services qui te conviennent. Ceux qui ne conviennent  personne ou  pas suffisamment de gens finissent par disparatre.
> 
> La pseudo-dmocratie politique des lection est juste, dans son principe, une dictature de la majorit et, dans la ralit, du fait des taux de participation, des votes blancs ou nuls et de ceux qui n'ont pas le droit de voter, une dictature de la minorit.


Non. La question c'est juste de savoir qui vote et pour quoi. La dmocratie c'est quand les citoyens votent et pour les lois. Donc il y a trs peu de dmocraties actuellement (peut-tre la Suisse).
Je ne dis pas que c'est bien ou mal, juste que les expressions comme "dmocratie reprsentative" ou "dmocratie indirecte" sont du gros bullshit.

----------


## CinePhil

> Ben si. Selon ta dfinition, on ne peut avoir une libert que si a ne porte pas atteinte "aux droits naturels des autres".


Petite leon de droit naturel (extraits de la DDHC de 1789) :



> Art. 1er. Les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et gaux en droits. (...)
> Art. 2. Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la libert, la proprit, la sret, et la rsistance  l'oppression.


En ne faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la libert des autres de le faire, de ne pas le faire, de circuler librement avec ou sans masque... ?
=> Non

En ne faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la proprit des autres ?
=> Non

En ne faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la sret des autres ?
=> Non puisque je ne les empche pas de se protger contre le risque prsent par le virus et dont je ne suis pas le diffuseur volontaire.
Nota : on entend dire ces temps-ci que mme les vaccins pourraient tre propagateurs du virus.

En ne faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la la rsistance  l'oppression des autres ?
=> Non puisqu'ils peuvent toujours se dfendre contre une ventuelle atteinte  leurs droits naturels.

----------


## CinePhil

> Ben si. Selon ta dfinition, on ne peut avoir une libert que si a ne porte pas atteinte "aux droits naturels des autres".


Petite leon de droit naturel (extraits de la DDHC de 1789) :



> Art. 1er. Les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et gaux en droits. (...)
> Art. 2. Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la libert, la proprit, la sret, et la rsistance  l'oppression.


En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la libert des autres de le faire, de ne pas le faire, de circuler librement avec ou sans masque... ?
=> Non

En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la proprit des autres ?
=> Non

En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la sret des autres ?
=> Non puisque je ne les empche pas de se protger contre le risque prsent par le virus et dont je ne suis pas le diffuseur volontaire.
Nota : on entend dire ces temps-ci que mme les vaccins pourraient tre propagateurs du virus.

En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la la rsistance  l'oppression des autres ?
=> Non puisqu'ils peuvent toujours se dfendre contre une ventuelle atteinte  leurs droits naturels.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nota : on entend dire ces temps-ci que mme les vaccins pourraient tre propagateurs du virus.


Ouais mais apparemment t'es un peu contagieux quand tu te fais vacciner. (il faut attendre encore 4, 5 semaines pour avoir suffisamment de donnes)
Covid-19 : les vaccins nous empchent-ils d'tre contagieux ?



> Selon des documents de la FDA, l'agence amricaine du mdicament et publis dans la revue New England Journal of Medecine, le vaccin limite aussi la contagiosit. *En tous cas en ce qui concerne celui de Moderna, le nombre de patients asymptomatiques est moins lev dans le groupe vaccin que dans le groupe tmoin, surtout aprs les deux injections.* Cela ne porte que sur un petit nombre de personnes, cela demande donc encore de nouvelles publications mais cest trs encourageant.


Mme en tant vaccin tu peux toujours tre contagieux et tu peux mme faire une forme grave, mais on va dire que c'est ngligeable :



> Le vaccin n'est pas synonyme d'abandon des gestes barrires. Une fois vaccins, les soignants doivent toujours porter le masque parce que, pour linstant, *on sait que ces vaccins empchent de faire des formes graves du Covid  95% pour ceux de Pfizer-BioNTech et Moderna,  70% pour AstraZeneca*, mais on ne sait pas vraiment sils empchent dattraper le virus quand mme. Les essais cliniques ont dabord regard si les patients vaccins tombaient plus ou moins malades que les patients du groupe tmoin. Mais ils navaient pas encore compar si les patients vaccins, certes, allaient bien, mais taient quand mme porteur du virus. Quelle part dentre eux restait asymptomatiques ? Et est-ce que l aussi cest moins que dans le groupe tmoin ?


Mme sans vaccin la probabilit de faire une forme grave est trs faible.

----------


## virginieh

> En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la sret des autres ?
> => Non puisque je ne les empche pas de se protger contre le risque prsent par le virus et dont je ne suis pas le diffuseur volontaire.
> Nota : on entend dire ces temps-ci que mme les vaccins pourraient tre propagateurs du virus.


Seulement si ton nota est vrai, pour l'instant c'est une possibilit et pas une certitude. Si une personne vaccine ne propage pas le virus alors tu portes atteinte  la suret des autres en ne te vaccinant pas.

----------


## CinePhil

> Si une personne vaccine ne propage pas le virus alors tu portes atteinte  la suret des autres en ne te vaccinant pas.


Non parce que rien ne permet de dire que c'est moi qui aurait infect telle personne.

Remarque : la vie 100% sre n'existe pas !

Tu as peur du virus ? => protge toi ; fais-toi vacciner si a te chante. Tant que tu ne me forces pas  adopter ton comportement, aucun problme.

----------


## Invit

> Petite leon de droit naturel (extraits de la DDHC de 1789) :


Merci Professeur. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas la seule dfinition existante (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droit_naturel).




> En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la sret des autres ?
> => Non puisque je ne les empche pas de se protger contre le risque prsent par le virus et dont je ne suis pas le diffuseur volontaire.


Je pense que ces 10 derniers mois nous ont montr que tous nos gestes barrires nempchent pas le virus, ce qui invalide cet argument.




> Nota : on entend dire ces temps-ci que mme les vaccins pourraient tre propagateurs du virus.


J'ai entendu exactement le contraire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Seulement si ton nota est vrai, pour l'instant c'est une possibilit et pas une certitude. Si une personne vaccine ne propage pas le virus alors tu portes atteinte  la suret des autres en ne te vaccinant pas.


Bien sur que non, les nvross de l'hygine n'ont qu' se faire vacciner. Ce sont eux qui se mettent en risque selon leur propre systme de valeur en se vaccinant pas, ou en refusant tout traitement. D'autant que rien ne prouve que untel leur a transmis la maladie.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la proprit des autres ?
> => Non


Tu rigoles et pourtant il y a eu une jurisprudence en Belgique et Espagne ...

Lors du premier confinement de mars  mai 2020, plusieurs villes ctires de la cte Belge ont dcid d'interdire l'accs aux non rsidents pour prserver la population plutt g qui y vie . But avou > viter les brassages de populations chose comprhensible . 

Je vais prendre l'exemple d'une personne "A" propritaire d'un btiment dans une juridiction "B" (pays ou rgion diffrente).

Prenons plusieurs cas 

"A" vient d'une rgion ou il n'y a pas assez de personnes vaccines (donc rgion  risque)
"A" va vers la rgion "B" ou il n'y pas assez de personnes vaccines (donc rgion  risque)
La juridiction "A" de dpart ou d'arrive "B" impose des conditions de filtrages pour passer la frontire (test et / ou vaccin).

En ne remplissant pas tout ou partie des conditions la personne "A" ne pourra pas accder  la juridiction "B" ou elle est propritaire d'un btiment. 

"En ne me faisant pas vacciner, est-ce que je porte atteinte  la proprit des autres ?" > la rponse est oui. 

La jurisprudence qui a t soulev en Belgique et Espagne et le "libre accs  la proprit". Des professionnels comme des particuliers se sont vus interdire l'accs  leur propre maison et / ou entreprise ..

La rgion des Balares a t attaqu en justice en Espagne par des professionnels et propritaire de maison Allemands , mme chose en Belgique. L'tat Belge a t condamn pour mesure disproportionne d'entrave d'accs  la proprit (pro comme prive).

Dans les deux cas Balares comme Belgique ont perdu le procs.

---

Pour illustrer le phnomne en France cela reviendrait  interdire l'accs aux logements des quelques 400 000 anglais qui y vivent (principaux comme secondaire) ... Financirement , juridiquement, conomiquement se serait se tirer une balle dans le pied ... en sus d'tre juridiquement illgale . 

Quelques liens : https://www.courdecassation.fr/publi...143.html#2.2.1
https://www.rtbf.be/info/belgique/de...re?id=10503913
https://www.lesoir.be/300470/article...-action-contre

Comme le droit Belge le cite , ainsi que son quivalent franais "l'entrave au droit d'accs  la proprit en cas de ncessit publique doit tre limit dans le temps et justifi". Quand la situation s'ternise dans le temps, le propritaire qui est un administr comme tout le monde se retrouve doublement pnaliser : continuer de payer des charges pour un bien dont il ne peut plus assurer l'entretien et l'occupation. 

En cas de problme structurel / sinistre sur le bien immobilier , le propritaire n'est mme plus en capacit de rpondre  la moindre injonction de l'administration ... vu qu'il ne peut pas venir dans la juridiction . 

Dsol CinePhil , je viens de te dmontrer le contraire .  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que ces 10 derniers mois nous ont montr que tous nos gestes barrires nempchent pas le virus, ce qui invalide cet argument.


C'est surtout l'incurie du gouvernement et des mesures idiotes prises en dpit du bon sens qui font que le virus circule toujours avec aisance dans notre pays.

Prenons des exemples simples : 
1) Dconfinement en juin dernier. Le gouvernement met en place des zones rouges et des zones vertes. OK. C'est pas idiot. Mais, chacun est libre de circuler de zone rouge en zone verte et vice-versa. Donc, propagation aise du virus !
2) Nol dernier. En France Mtropolitaine, les bars, restaurants restent ferms. OK. Dans les DOM-TOM, l'pidmie tant moins forte, les bars et restaurants peuvent ouvrir. OK. Mais, on permet aux personnes de la mtropole de se rendre dans les DOM-TOM. Pas mieux pour relancer l'pidmie dans ces territoires. 

Et, je ne reparlerais pas du 1er confinement, ou il fallait aller voter. 

Bref, le gouvernement ne gre pas bien cette crise sanitaire, et si on en est au 2nd confinement (avant un 3me, n'en doutons pas), c'est en grande partie du  l'incapacit du gouvernement de mettre en place une vraie politique de lutte. Quitte  fcher des gens. De toutes faons, toutes les mesures seront critiques. Autant prendre les bonnes. 





> J'ai entendu exactement le contraire.


Mais, toi tu ne lis pas, tu n'coutes pas. . . Tu sais ! Enfin, tu crois savoir.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> C'est surtout l'incurie du gouvernement et des mesures idiotes prises en dpit du bon sens qui font que le virus circule toujours avec aisance dans notre pays.
> ...


Oui, c'est tellement pratique de rejeter la faute sur les autres, alors pourquoi se priver ?
D'ailleurs on voit bien que les autres pays comparables grent a tellement mieux...
Bon j'exagre, la chine dit qu'elle arrive  contrler... un bel exemple de dmocratie qu'on envie tous...




> Mais, toi tu ne lis pas, tu n'coutes pas. . . Tu sais ! Enfin, tu crois savoir.


Oui, les attaques personnelles aussi, c'est pratique. Pourquoi s'emmerder  donner des arguments ou  rflchir ?

----------


## fredoche

> Oui, c'est tellement pratique de rejeter la faute sur les autres, alors pourquoi se priver ?
> D'ailleurs on voit bien que les autres pays comparables grent a tellement mieux...
> Bon j'exagre, la chine dit qu'elle arrive  contrler... un bel exemple de dmocratie qu'on envie tous...


rejeter la faute sur les autres, c'est un exercice permanent du gouvernement depuis cette crise, en montrant systmatiquement du doigt les franais. Je vais pas  nouveau citer le prfet lallement, mais c'en est la caricature.
Tu as toi-mme beau jeu de dsigner rgulirement l'autre, par exemple celui qui ne ferait pas vacciner, ou celui qui ne respecte pas  la lettre les consignes iniques de privation de liberts qui sont rgulirement mises en place

Comparaison n'est pas raison, il parait... En attendant tu as des tas d'exemples de pays qui n'ont pas nos problmes, tant en terme de malades que de morts, mais aussi en terme d'organisation des soins, de confinement des personnes et de privations des liberts, ou en manipulation  outrance de l'opinion publique  travers communication et propagande, et grce * la peur*

Et surtout "les autres pays" a ne veut rien dire. Lesquels ?

En France il ne faut surtout pas pointer du doigt le merdier tel qu'il est. Pourtant c'est un beau merdier, bien dsorganis, et maintenu en l'tat, par des tas de gens bien-pensants (dont toi ?). Allez tu nous feras bien un petit laus sur l'utilit du couvre-feu  18h, ou sur le seul contrle au frontire pour les gens revenant de Suisse, devant les camras bien sur, des fois qu'il n'y ait pas plus urgent et important  rgler.
Et surtout premiers contrles aux frontires depuis un an, de toutes les frontires





> Oui, les attaques personnelles aussi, c'est pratique. Pourquoi s'emmerder  donner des arguments ou  rflchir ?


C'est ce que je vois  luvre depuis un an concernant Raoult, et t'es pas le dernier. Et si jamais on peut considrer que ce qu'il dfend est cens, il faut voir comment on devient considr, par toi en premier lieu.
En attendant au milieu de cette bouillie de paroles et du bordel sans nom qu'est la gestion de la crise  la franaise, c'est le seul avec l'ensemble de son institution qui dans ce pays montre une dmarche structure, active, organise.

ddoumeche parlait il y a prs d'un an de l'trange dfaite, tout  fait visionnaire de nos travers encore actuels

Effectivement des tas de "sachants", dont toi probablement, merci Jon

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon j'exagre, la chine dit qu'elle arrive  contrler... un bel exemple de dmocratie qu'on envie tous...


Les dictatures ont plus de facilits  grer les pidmies, par exemple quand t'as t test et qu'on sait que t'es contagieux, on surveille bien que t'es chez toi. (un peu comme les militants cologistes assigns  domicile pendant la COP21)
C'est plus simple de tracer les gens en dictature.




> D'ailleurs on voit bien que les autres pays comparables grent a tellement mieux...


C'est vrai qu'en dehors de l'Asie, les autres pays ne font pas forcment mieux que la France.




> Oui, c'est tellement pratique de rejeter la faute sur les autres, alors pourquoi se priver ?


Critiquer le gouvernement c'est la base de la dmocratie, c'est un principe sacr. Mais l c'est particulirement justifi. (bon cela dit c'est un scnario nouveau en occident, personne n'tait prt et n'avait anticip le problme)

Le gouvernement LREM a t particulirement nul depuis le dbut. 

La ministre de la sant a essay de stopper le virus avec des affiches.
Agns Buzyn sur le coronavirus: "Tous les aroports internationaux ont des affiches d'information"Il y eu plein d'histoires avec le masque :
D'inutile  quasi obligatoire : la comdie du masque a trop dur
La vente de masques en pharmacies tait-elle en fait autorise depuis le 23 mars ?Au niveau de la communication c'est n'importe quoi, les restaurants, les cinmas, etc, n'ont jamais eu les informations  l'avance ( certains moments ils pensaient pouvoir rouvrir et au final non).
En revanche les campagnes de vaccination commencent trs bien, donc on voit que le gouvernement fait des efforts pour s'amliorer. (il faudra se dpcher pour ne pas gcher des doses, parce que a coute cher, mais a devrait aller)




> les attaques personnelles


Si on recherche des informations  propos de la contagiosit aprs la vaccination, on ne trouve que des articles qui disent qu'on peut tre contagieux aprs s'est fait vacciner. (mais c'est ngligeable)
Covid-19 : la vaccination empche-t-elle la contagion ?



> Le Pr Daniel Floret, vice-prsident de la commission technique des vaccinations, a indiqu que  le vaccin stoppe la maladie au niveau des poumons mais pas forcment l'entre du virus dans le corps, c'est l le problme. Pour qu'il empche la transmission, il faut qu'il bloque la pntration du virus au niveau de ces voies ariennes.  Il estime donc quun malade, ayant quelques symptmes sans forme grave, pourrait transmettre le virus tout en tant immunis. Daprs Bruno Pitard, directeur de recherche au CNRS, lefficacit du vaccin va dterminer le niveau de contagion :  Pour vous donner une image, si vous avez 100 particules virales et qu'il en bloque 80, il en reste 20, vous pouvez donc avoir quelques symptmes. Si vous allez au cinma et que vous toussez  ct d'une personne sans masque, il est possible de la contaminer .


Peut-on tre contagieux mme si lon a t vaccin ? Ouest-France vous rpond



> Le 22 dcembre, lpidmiologiste Yves Buisson expliquait, sur LCI , que *le vaccin nempchera pas la contamination dune personne*. Dans ces conditions, la personne vaccine peut tre contamine et la personne contamine peut vhiculer le virus pendant un certain temps sans tre malade, puisque ses anticorps empcheront le passage  la phase maladie.


Vaccin et contagieux, cest possible?



> La plupart de ces essais nont en revanche pas cherch  savoir si les personnes vaccines avaient t infectes par le coronavirus. Ce qui nest pas impossible. Le vaccin est effectu de manire intramusculaire, il induit donc une raction immunitaire gnralise. Celle-ci rduit le risque de dvelopper des symptmes, mais nempche pas forcment lentre du virus et sa multiplication au niveau des muqueuses nasales, explique Blaise Genton, chef de la policlinique de mdecine des voyages et vaccination  Unisant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les dictatures ont plus de facilits  grer les pidmies, par exemple quand t'as t test et qu'on sait que t'es contagieux, on surveille bien que t'es chez toi. (un peu comme les militants cologistes assigns  domicile pendant la COP21)
> C'est plus simple de tracer les gens en dictature.


Oui, c'est plus simple en dictature (comme si nous n'y tions pas - bon, on a un semblant de dmocratie - style Russie  ::aie:: )
Mais, comme tu le fais remarquer, des personnes ont t assignes  rsidence lors du G7  Biarritz en 2019. Et, ils ont bloqu tout le centre ville de Biarritz.
Donc, c'est possible pour protger quelques "personnalits politiques" mais pas pour lutter contre une pandmie... On voit o sont les priorits dans ce pays.

Comme je l'ai dj dit. La Chine est peut-tre une DictaDure, mais nous sommes en DictaMolle et non en dmocratie. Et, depuis que Macron est au pouvoir, a se durcit...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Oui, c'est plus simple en dictature (comme si nous n'y tions pas - bon, on a un semblant de dmocratie - style Russie )
> Mais, comme tu le fais remarquer, des personnes ont t assignes  rsidence lors du G7  Biarritz en 2019. Et, ils ont bloqu tout le centre ville de Biarritz.
> Donc, c'est possible pour protger quelques "personnalits politiques" mais pas pour lutter contre une pandmie... On voit o sont les priorits dans ce pays.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dj dit. La Chine est peut-tre une DictaDure, mais nous sommes en DictaMolle et non en dmocratie. Et, depuis que Macron est au pouvoir, a se durcit...


Oui d'accord, mais en quoi a nous avance sur la bonne faon de grer la pandmie ou la ncessit ou non de la vaccination ?

----------


## Invit

> Si on recherche des informations  propos de la contagiosit aprs la vaccination, on ne trouve que des articles qui disent qu'on peut tre contagieux aprs s'est fait vacciner. (mais c'est ngligeable)
> Covid-19 : la vaccination empche-t-elle la contagion ?Peut-on tre contagieux mme si lon a t vaccin ? Ouest-France vous rpondVaccin et contagieux, cest possible?


Tu extrais uniquement la partie qui va dans le sens de l'absence d'immunit collective, alors que tes articles disent galement :




> Cependant, Jean-Michel Pawlotsky, virologue du CHU de Henri-Mondor dans le Val-de-Marne, nest pas du mme avis :  Certes, en thorie, c'est possible, le vaccin n'est pas l'armure de Dark Vador, mais dans les faits, c'est peu probable .





> Cependant, les personnes vaccines seront "sans doute peu contagieuses", a prcis le professeur Yves Buisson, puisque leur charge virale sera probablement assez faible.





> Blaise Genton se veut rassurant: Je ne peux pas imaginer que ces vaccins naient pas un effet sur la propagation du virus, car ils rduisent nettement la survenue des symptmes. Or les personnes qui ont des symptmes sont bien plus contagieuses que les asymptotiques. Si on ne peut donc pas garantir que les vaccins empchent de transmettre la maladie  ses proches, ils en rduisent a priori nettement le risque. Se vacciner permet donc bien de se protger, mais aussi de protger les autres, au moins dans une certaine mesure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, c'est possible pour protger quelques "personnalits politiques" mais pas pour lutter contre une pandmie...


Ouais mais en mme temps c'est plus simple de ferm une ville que de fermer toutes les villes, et en plus c'tait pour une courte dure.




> La Chine est peut-tre une DictaDure, mais nous sommes en DictaMolle et non en dmocratie.


Je prfre l'expression "dictature molle", mais oui c'est exactement a. a se durcit vraiment lentement afin que l'on ne s'en rende pas trop compte. (c'est comme les taxes sur le tabac qui augment progressivement)




> mais en quoi a nous avance sur la bonne faon de grer la pandmie ou la ncessit ou non de la vaccination ?


Au niveau de la gestion des pidmies ont a des leons  apprendre de la Chine.
L-bas quand on ferme une frontire, a ne rigole pas. Ce n'est pas une passoire comme en France.
Et les chinois acceptent mieux le fait d'tre trac, ce qui aide pas mal.




> Tu extrais uniquement la partie qui va dans le sens de l'absence d'immunit collective


Ouais mais mme le reste ne contredit pas ce que je dis, puisque c'est :
-  en thorie, c'est possible 
-  les personnes vaccines seront "sans doute peu contagieuses"  (donc des personnes vaccines seront contagieuses)
-  Si on ne peut donc pas garantir que les vaccins empchent de transmettre la maladie  ses proches 

L o je ne suis pas d'accord c'est l :



> Or les personnes qui ont des symptmes sont bien plus contagieuses que les asymptotiques


Quand t'as des symptmes tu restes chez toi et tu fais trs attention.
Est-ce qu'on on certains que les asymptomatiques sont moins contagieux que les symptomatiques ? Parce qu'ok, ils toussent et ternuent beaucoup moins, mais en dehors de a, parfois il doit y avoir des supercontaminateurs asymptomatiques.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui, c'est plus simple en dictature (comme si nous n'y tions pas - bon, on a un semblant de dmocratie - style Russie )
> Mais, comme tu le fais remarquer, des personnes ont t assignes  rsidence lors du G7  Biarritz en 2019. Et, ils ont bloqu tout le centre ville de Biarritz.
> Donc, c'est possible pour protger quelques "personnalits politiques" mais pas pour lutter contre une pandmie... On voit o sont les priorits dans ce pays.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dj dit. La Chine est peut-tre une DictaDure, mais nous sommes en DictaMolle et non en dmocratie. Et, depuis que Macron est au pouvoir, a se durcit...


Pour exemple en Suisse les personnes infectes par le COVID, comme les voyageurs en provenance de nombreux pays, sont soumis  une quarantaine stricte d'une dizaine de jours au minimum.
Ici visiblement tout le mode surveille tout le monde et la dnonciation est considre comme "normale".
J'ai donc eu oue-dire par exemple d'une personne verbalise alors qu'elle tondait sa pelouse. Amende svre, de plus de 1000 CHF.

Autre exemple d'une famille de franais qui serait revenue des DOM alors territoire soumis  quarantaine mais qui ont prtendu simplement rentrer de France. Fouille  la douane, dcouverte des billets d'avion, ils auraient pris 7000 CHF par personne, 28000 CHF, c'est norme.

Je ne sais si ce ne sont que des ragots dforms de la ralit , je ne pense pas tant que a.

Et pourtant la Suisse est plutt considre comme trs dmocratique,  juste titre il me semble, mais pas laxiste, a c'est sur

----------


## CinePhil

> Dsol CinePhil , je viens de te dmontrer le contraire


Tu n'as rien dmontr du tout !
L'atteinte  la proprit est dans ce cas l le fait du gouvernement qui restreint l'accs  la proprit prive. Ce n'est pas moi qui porte atteinte  cette proprit prive en ne me faisant pas vacciner mais le gouvernement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Comparaison n'est pas raison, il parait... En attendant tu as des tas d'exemples de pays qui n'ont pas nos problmes, tant en terme de malades que de morts, mais aussi en terme d'organisation des soins, de confinement des personnes et de privations des liberts, ou en manipulation  outrance de l'opinion publique  travers communication et propagande, et grce * la peur*
> 
> Et surtout "les autres pays" a ne veut rien dire. Lesquels ?
> 
> En France il ne faut surtout pas pointer du doigt le merdier tel qu'il est. Pourtant c'est un beau merdier, bien dsorganis, et maintenu en l'tat, par des tas de gens bien-pensants (dont toi ?). Allez tu nous feras bien un petit laus sur l'utilit du couvre-feu  18h, ou sur le seul contrle au frontire pour les gens revenant de Suisse, devant les camras bien sur, des fois qu'il n'y ait pas plus urgent et important  rgler.
> Et surtout premiers contrles aux frontires depuis un an, de toutes les frontires


Espagne, Italie, Portugal, Grce ... ont pondu des "confinements primtriques" ,  l'chelle de rgions, intercommunalits ou mme de villes ... C'est surtout un merdier politique au final car la Catalogne ou le Pays Basque font cavaliers seul face  Madrid ... Rsultat en Catalogne bar et restaurant ouverts ... et pidmie qui repart  la hausse. Pendant ce temps on assiste  des clivages politiques et/ou rgionaux Espagnol VS Catalan ou des guguerre politiques entre partie "rgionaux" VS "nationaux" ... Les Madrilnes ne comprennent pas ce que font les Barcelonais ... Inversement les Catalans sont fout de rage de ne pas pouvoir quitter la Catalogne ... il y a comme une "muraille" avec les Mossos d'Esquadra ... L'herbe n'est pas plus verte qu'en France ... En Italie c'est une guguerre entre lus locaux a qui sortira l'arrt municipal le plus ridicule ...




> C'est surtout l'incurie du gouvernement et des mesures idiotes prises en dpit du bon sens qui font que le virus circule toujours avec aisance dans notre pays.
> 
> Prenons des exemples simples : 
> 1) Dconfinement en juin dernier. Le gouvernement met en place des zones rouges et des zones vertes. OK. C'est pas idiot. Mais, chacun est libre de circuler de zone rouge en zone verte et vice-versa. Donc, propagation aise du virus !
> 2) Nol dernier. En France Mtropolitaine, les bars, restaurants restent ferms. OK. Dans les DOM-TOM, l'pidmie tant moins forte, les bars et restaurants peuvent ouvrir. OK. Mais, on permet aux personnes de la mtropole de se rendre dans les DOM-TOM. Pas mieux pour relancer l'pidmie dans ces territoires. 
> 
> Et, je ne reparlerais pas du 1er confinement, ou il fallait aller voter. 
> 
> Bref, le gouvernement ne gre pas bien cette crise sanitaire, et si on en est au 2nd confinement (avant un 3me, n'en doutons pas), c'est en grande partie du  l'incapacit du gouvernement de mettre en place une vraie politique de lutte. Quitte  fcher des gens. De toutes faons, toutes les mesures seront critiques. Autant prendre les bonnes. 
> ...


La dure du lockdown 1 en Europe a t trop courte ... rsultat des contaminations en mode "vase communiquante". Une rgion fortement touche dcrot puis une rgion voisine vierge ou peu touch flambe quelques mois plutard.

Rsultat des "incendies" ici est la  n'en plus finir. Les politiques d'ouvertures et de fermetures de frontires intempestives et des politiques de traages hasardeuses ... sont justes dsastreuses ... Quitte a faire un lockdown long genre 3 mois pour juguler de partout et vraiment faire baisser les chiffres de partout. Au moins c'est radical et on ne s'aventure pas  rouvrir et  filer une crasse  un voisin  cause d'un lockdown court ... Puis quand les chiffres sont bien bas la on peut rouvrir. 




> Oui, c'est plus simple en dictature (comme si nous n'y tions pas - bon, on a un semblant de dmocratie - style Russie )
> Mais, comme tu le fais remarquer, des personnes ont t assignes  rsidence lors du G7  Biarritz en 2019. Et, ils ont bloqu tout le centre ville de Biarritz.
> Donc, c'est possible pour protger quelques "personnalits politiques" mais pas pour lutter contre une pandmie... On voit o sont les priorits dans ce pays.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dj dit. La Chine est peut-tre une DictaDure, mais nous sommes en DictaMolle et non en dmocratie. Et, depuis que Macron est au pouvoir, a se durcit...


Je te pose directement la question : jusqu' quel point / niveau "d'acceptabilit" dans l'espace publique es tu prt  te faire "traquer / suivre" par des camras/gps/outils numriques ?

Point de vu purement personnel quand je vois ce que la Chine utilise : 

> retrouver un fraudeur/agresseur/dlit de fuite/criminel de tout bord
> retrouver des personnes malades et / ou cas de contact pour les prvenir qu'ils puissent se mettre  l'abris le temps de la guerison
> retrouver une personne disparue/enleve

Quand on tombe dans le sphre prive la c'est bien plus discutable.




> Tu n'as rien dmontr du tout !
> L'atteinte  la proprit est dans ce cas l le fait du gouvernement qui restreint l'accs  la proprit prive. Ce n'est pas moi qui porte atteinte  cette proprit prive en ne me faisant pas vacciner mais le gouvernement.


Bien sur que ci. 

La somme des dcisions individuelles de ne pas se faire vacciner et / ou de ceux qui ne sont pas encore vacciner, peut conduire le gouvernement d'une juridiction  prendre ce type de mesure . C'est "un facteur" influant.

----------


## Ryu2000

L il y a une tude qui dit que l'immunit tient assez longtemps :
Covid-19 : combien de temps dure votre immunit aprs une premire contamination ?



> "*Nous savons que le virus induit une immunit importante chez les patients contamins et cette immunit est d'autant plus forte si le patient a dvelopp une forme grave de la maladie*", prcise  La Dpche Guy Gorochov, chef du dpartement dimmunologie  l'hpital de la Piti-Salptrire  Paris. A contrario, les personnes contamines par le Covid-19 ayant dvelopp une forme bnigne voire asymptomatique de la maladie dveloppent moins d'immunit. "Selon les donnes que nous avons, nous constatons que cette immunit dure longtemps mme si les anticorps dclinent au fur et  mesure du temps", rsum encore le professeur Guy Gorochov.  
> 
> Les chercheurs australiens ont pu observer la prsence, pendant au moins huit mois aprs linfection, de lymphocytes B, qui scrtent des anticorps et qui par consquent possdent une fonction de "mmoire" des virus.
> 
> Autre bonne nouvelle, chez les patients contamins, les chercheurs ont galement constat une autre forme d'immunit. "Mme si les anticorps disparaissent peu  peu, l'immunit mmoire reste trs prsente mme plusieurs annes aprs la contamination, dtaille le chef du dpartement dimmunologie  l'hpital de la Piti-Salptrire. Cela signifie que si des patients sont  nouveau exposs  la maladie, une raction immunitaire aura lieu. En cas de recontamination, les formes graves se feront donc plus rares."
> (...)
> Une fois vaccine, impossible pour l'heure d'affirmer que la personne n'est plus contagieuse. "*Cette hypothse est actuellement explore mais aucune tude fiable ne peut affirmer qu'un patient vaccin ne peut pas contaminer d'autres personnes*", rappelle l'immunologue.


Le gars dit qu''il faut quand mme se faire vacciner mme si on a fait une forme grave.

----------


## Invit

> Et surtout "les autres pays" a ne veut rien dire. Lesquels ?


Ben si, a veut dire les autres pays que la France. Mais si tu connais un pays comparable (age de la population, densit, etc) qui gre mieux la crise, n'hsite pas  nous l'indiquer.




> C'est ce que je vois  luvre depuis un an concernant Raoult, et t'es pas le dernier. Et si jamais on peut considrer que ce qu'il dfend est cens, il faut voir comment on devient considr, par toi en premier lieu.
> ...
> Effectivement des tas de "sachants", dont toi probablement, merci Jon


Mais je t'en prie, donne des exemples. Je me suis peut-tre nerv ponctuellement mais la grande majorit de mes messages concernent justement des tudes ou des articles sourcs. Donc me faire traiter de "sachant" qui ne lit personne et fait des attaques personnelles, c'est vraiment le monde  l'envers.

Quant aux attaques personnelles sur raoult, c'est lui-mme qui met en avant sa personne comme argument (je suis l'lite, je suis le meilleur expert, je suis un grand mtholodologiste...). Donc forcment, critiquer cet argument revient  critiquer sa personne. Au passage, il ne se gne pas pour critiquer les autres gratuitement (les pieds nickels font de la science, l'autre folle qui critique mes papiers, Faucy a d devenir gateux ...).

----------


## fredoche

Tiens mon grand... de toute faon tu vas trouver  redire,  dbunker, c'est a le principe de l'arrogance  la franaise 


Tu noteras que c'est ce que disait Raoult aussi *ds le dbut* : dpister, soigner, traiter

Il y a une semaine de a j'crivais ici qu'une amie en Thalande avec tous les symptmes du rhume, c'est elle qu'on a mis en quarantaine  lhpital, dans une chambre  l'isolement, le temps d'avoir les rsultats du test PCR. On fait a en France ? Non, en France c'est tout le monde  la maison, enferms malades ou pas. Mais la Thalande c'est pas comparable hein, c'est des gniakous et des plages.

Mais avant que tout ce petit monde, toi y compris,  avoue un  semblant de remise en cause, il y aura de l'eau qui aura coul sous les ponts.

Raoult il a fait  l'chelle d'un tablissement ce qui aurait du se faire dans tout le pays. *Agir*, dpister, traiter.

Sauf qu'en France on aime bien la branlette intellectuelle, donc dans 10 ans encore on le conchiera par ce qu'il n'aura pas fait des RCT, et on aura des tas de couillons qui viendront pincer du bec la bouche en cul de poule pour le traiter de charlatan.

C'est aussi le seul avec son tablissement qui fait des squenages et a fait 6 mois au minimum qu'il en fait et qu'il en parle, pour identifier les souches virales, et suivre les mutations.
"
Mais pendant ce temps presque un an aprs t'es encore l  nous balancer des vidos qui expliquent que "han c'est pas du double-aveugle c'est pas bien". 
Non c'est pas bien c'est pathtique, et il fallait surtout l'interdire son mdoc, sinon merde on aurait pu avoir tort.

Regarde encore aujourd'hui on montre partout qu'il y a d'autres trucs qui peuvent marcher, tu balaies tout d'un revers de main. T'en viens  nous raconter que la vitamine D c'est nfaste. 

C'est vos cerveaux qu'ils faut dbunker les gars, sortir vos neurones du bunker des certitudes et du scientisme qui vous rend cons, plus que vos pieds

----------


## Invit

> Tiens mon grand... de toute faon tu vas trouver  redire,  dbunker, c'est a le principe de l'arrogance  la franaise 
> ...
> Mais la Thalande c'est pas comparable hein, c'est des gniakous et des plages.
> ...
> Non c'est pas bien c'est pathtique, et il fallait surtout l'interdire son mdoc, sinon merde on aurait pu avoir tord.
> ...
> T'en viens  nous raconter que la vitamine D c'est nfaste. 
> ...
> C'est vos cerveaux qu'ils faut dbunker les gars, sortir vos neurones du bunker des certitudes et du scientisme qui vous rend cons, plus que vos pieds


Ok bon, les propos compltement dforms et les insultes jusqu' essayer de me faire passer pour un nazi... c'en est trop.

----------


## fredoche

O vois-tu que je veux te faire passer pour un nazi ?

Tu me demandes des exemples, tu en as o ils font mieux,  la pelle si tu veux mme. Toute lAsie, toute lAfrique, toute lOcanie. C'est le comparable qui risque de coincer. Et redite, comparaison n'est pas raison.

Et quand  tre con, t'inquite pas, nous sommes tous infects depuis la naissance dans ce beau pays. Alors je le suis au moins autant que toi, mais je l'admets.

----------


## Invit

> Mais la Thalande c'est pas comparable hein, c'est des gniakous et des plages.
> 			
> 		
> 
> O vois-tu que je veux te faire passer pour un nazi ?


Si tu avais un cerveau fonctionnel tu le saurais dj mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, c'est inutile d'essayer de te l'expliquer.
Merci quand mme pour l'exemple de la Thalande qui semble donc confirmer qu'une bonne gestion d'pidmie passe par des mesures drastiques qui rduisent significativement l'conomie et les liberts individuelles, et qui doivent tre poursuivies sur le long-terme jusqu'... un vaccin : https://www.thailande-fr.com/sante/1...#axzz6j2qKHgEi
Mais continue  balancer tes insultes, c'est tellement plus facile que de vrifier ses informations.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias en font des caisses avec 2 nouveaux mutants alors qu'apparemment ils ne sont pas plus virulent que les autres
Bon  la limite peut-tre que les hpitaux seront rapidement saturs, mais a ne change pas grand chose par rapport  d'habitude, puisque les hpitaux sont saturs chaque anne. Il parait que l'oxygnothrapie  haut dbit aide pas mal les malades, donc a devrait aller.

Covid-19 :  Il est  craindre que laggravation de lactuelle vague impose mi-janvier un nouveau confinement 



> La pandmie a chang de nature galement. Les 25 000 mutants du Covid dcrits jusquici taient sans consquence vidente sur lhistoire de la maladie. Cependant, deux nouveaux mutants sont apparus (Royaume-Uni et Afrique du Sud), *beaucoup plus contagieux, apparemment sans consquences sur la virulence*. Ces mutations facilitent lentre du virus dans les cellules et en augmentent les quantits produites dans la salive, principal vecteur de transmission. Modifient-elles galement la rsistance du virus dans lenvironnement ? Sa capacit  chapper au systme immunitaire ? Lmergence de ces variants pose aussi le problme de la sensibilit des tests PCR, de lefficacit de nos stratgies pour les identifier et limiter leur diffusion, et surtout des potentielles consquences sur lefficacit des vaccins.




Il y aura peut-tre un troisime confinement, ce qui peut provoquer un pic 2 ou 3 semaines aprs le dbut du confinement, parce que si il y a une personne contagieuse dans une famille confin, elle va contaminer tout le monde. Le confinement fait circuler les maladies dans les familles, c'est pour a qu'il est important de ne pas dormir dans le mme lit que son conjoint, on sait jamais il est peut-tre infect, dans le doute il ne vaut mieux par prendre de risque. ( moins qu'il prsente un test ngatif qui date de moins de 24h)

----------


## ONTAYG

> Les mdias en font des caisses avec 2 nouveaux mutants alors qu'apparemment ils ne sont pas plus virulent que les autres


Mais plus contagieux, ce qui implique plus de malades et donc plus de risques d'hospitalisations et plus de dcs, donc c'est normal que l'on en fasse des caisses comme tu dis.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, tu n'as toujours pas compris comment ca se passait.

Si tu as 100 000 personnes contamines, et que 10% finissent en ra, tu rempli 10 000 lits, mais globalement, tu auras peu de mort.(1000 a 2000)
Si en revanche tu as 200 000 personnes, il te manque 10 000 lits, donc tu n'a plus 1000 a 2000 morts, mais 10 000. (on se dit que 10% vont s'en sortir quand mme...c'est surement optimiste)

galement, tu as une mutation toutes les 10 000 transmissions. Donc plus il y a de transmissions... plus tu prends le risque qu'un variant plus dangereux apparaisse. En gnral, un virus mute pour devenir moins puissant mais plus contagieux(ce qui augmente son taux de survie) mais parfois, ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gnral, un virus mute pour devenir moins puissant mais plus contagieux


Exactement, et si a se trouve c'est le cas l.
Le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV ont disparus comme a, la mme chose peut arriver avec le SARS-CoV-2.
Le SARS-CoV-2 pourrait devenir moins dangereux que la grippe.

Le truc sympa c'est qu'ils reconnaissent qu'il est possible que le virus mute tellement que certains vaccins pourraient devenir inefficace.
Le ratio personnes en ranimation/personnes contamines est peut-tre en train de diminuer (+ de contamins, - de ranimations).

On verra bien.
Le troisime confinement risque d'avoir lieu.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est marrant, ton post est plein de vide. Toutes tes phrases sont au conditionnel, parce que ce ne sont que des hypothses sans fondement.




> Exactement, et *si a se trouve* c'est le cas l.
> Le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV ont disparus comme a, la mme chose *peut arriver* avec le SARS-CoV-2.
> Le SARS-CoV-2 *pourrait* devenir moins dangereux que la grippe.
> 
> Le truc sympa c'est qu'ils reconnaissent* qu'il est possible* que le virus mute tellement que certains vaccins pourraient devenir inefficace.
> Le ratio personnes en ranimation/personnes contamines *est peut-tre* en train de diminuer (+ de contamins, - de ranimations).
> *
> On verra bien.*
> Le troisime confinement *risque* d'avoir lieu.


Donc en gros, tu ne sais rien, mais tu rponds pleins de choses ... Ca sert a quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

a sert  exprimer un point de vue. L je suis optimiste, je me dis que la maladie va disparaitre naturellement et qu'il n'y a pas  s'inquiter. J'essaie la pense positive.  ::P: 

Je trouve qu'on en fait trop et que les restrictions ont aggraves le problme.
Je ne comprend pas comment on peut-tre inquiet de faire une forme grave et de ne pas avoir de place  l'hpital. Je ne trouve pas ce virus particulirement virulent. Par contre la crise conomie a fait vraiment flipper.
Suisse: la moiti des htels et restaurants risquent la faillite

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L'hyper contagieusit du variant anglais s'explique tout simplement :

> moins de respect des gestes barrires
> port du masque facultatif

Forcement une population qui respecte moins ... c'est plus de risque de transmission. 

Au final tout le monde s'affole pour rien ...

---

Pour votre gouverne :

> a y est j'ai rserv ma dose vaccin (on demandera  Benzne du Mupet Show de venir faire pique-pique)  ::D:  (veridict) !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne comprend pas comment on peut-tre inquiet de faire une forme grave et de ne pas avoir de place  l'hpital.


Tu ne comprends pas pourquoi on s'inquite si on ne pas peut pas se faire soigner quand on a une maladie grave ? Peut-tre parce qu'on risque plus de mourir si on ne fait rien, va savoir, les gens ont parfois des ides bizarres.



> Je ne trouve pas ce virus particulirement virulent. Par contre la crise conomie a fait vraiment flipper.


On s'en fout de ce que tu trouves ou de ce que tu ne trouves pas. Le baromtre c'est le taux de disponibilit des lits dans les hpitaux, la dangerosit, la propagation, les mutations du virus et les moyens pour soigner et vacciner. Tout est li mais on doit faire attention de ne pas saturer les hpitaux, comme *pmithrandir* ou d'autres te l'ont dj expliqu. Et a c'est pas subjectif, ce n'est pas un point de vue, les capacits d'accueil dans les hpitaux c'est un nombre qu'on peut faire voluer dans une certaine mesure mais pas  l'infini.

Quant  la crise conomique, de toutes faons avec ou sans covid le modle actuel est dficient. Le covid n'est qu'un rvlateur supplmentaire qui montre que l'quilibre financier conjugu  la course au profit maximal n'est pas une doctrine viable puisqu'on faisait dj du quantitative easing - quivalent dguis de cration montaire - bien avant le covid. Ce que je trouve inquitant c'est que l'on veuille coute que coute prserver ce "modle" puisque entre la rarfaction des ressources naturelles, le rchauffement climatique et l'effondrement de la biodiversit, on savait dj que l'on allait droit dans le mur.  Le problme ce n'est pas tant la crise, ce sont les responsables politiques qui font tout pour que rien ne change.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme ce n'est pas tant la crise, ce sont les responsables politiques qui font tout pour que rien ne change.


Tu exagres : ils font aussi des choses pour que a change en encore pire.

----------


## el_slapper

> O vois-tu que je veux te faire passer pour un nazi ?


Tu amnes la thailande sur la table (qui ne l'tait pas), ce qui jusque l est une manuvre lgitime. Et dans le mme post - donc sans qu'il aie pu dire quoi que ce soit sur la Thailande, tu l'accuses de les mpriser en utilisant un terme hautement raciste.

----------


## fredoche

Ok alors je vais le prendre pour moi le terme "hautement raciste". Le nazi par contre il va se le garder pour lui le cher Simon, n'est-ce pas...

la question telle que pose par le monsieur :




> Ben si, a veut dire les autres pays que la France. Mais si tu connais un pays comparable (age de la population, densit, etc) qui gre mieux la crise, n'hsite pas  nous l'indiquer.


Des pays comparables il y en a une chie de par le monde, plus jeune, plus vieux, plus riche, plus petit, plus grand. Il y en a des tas qui font mieux. Mais quand on se nourrit le bulbe  coup de tronche en biais, on a du mal  voir clair de tout ce qui nedit pas RCT ou vaccin ou confinement visiblement.

Lui il voit la Thalande qui va vacciner en mai, mais il ne voit pas qu'il y a 60 morts covid-19 au total dans le pays, et que depuis le mois de novembre, il n'y a avait plus aucune mesure anti-covid. Ca fait jamais que quelque *10 000 fois moins qu'en France*, pour un nombre d'habitants quivalents. Une paille

C'est sur  ce niveau on compare plus. 

Pourtant c'est con a rpond pas mal aux critres:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tha%C3%AFlande
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/France



> Mais si tu connais un pays comparable (age de la population, densit, etc)


mme population quasiment, densit plus importante, esprance de vie moindre

Mais j'attends  nouveau une dmonstration de mauvaise foi sur la bonne mthode (scientifique)  la franaise

Parce que  un moment donn il va bien falloir les regarder en face les chiffres, et arrter l'onanisme anti-raoult sur les RCT, qui de toute faon existent aussi : https://hcqmeta.com/#rct, mais qu'on ne veut pas surtout pas voir puisque tout ce qui ne va pas dans le bon sens est du complotisme.

----------


## Invit

> la question telle que pose par le monsieur :


La question tait de savoir si avec un gouvernement comptent et des gestes barrires, on peut se passer de vaccination et de mesures nfastes pour l'conomie (https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11668151).

La Thailande semble avoir une bonne gestion de la crise mais elle mise galement sur la vaccination et prend galement des mesures nfastes pour l'conomie.  https://th.ambafrance.org/COVID-19-l...s-restrictives :

"Ces 28 provinces ont mis en place les mesures restrictives suivantes :
- Fermetures des coles, lyces, universits et de tout tablissement denseignement priv ou public jusquau 31 janvier.
- Fermeture jusqu nouvel ordre de tous les bars, pubs et discothques.
- Les restaurants peuvent tre ouverts au service ( Bangkok uniquement entre 6h00 et 21h00, et aprs 21h00 pour la vente  emporter  partir du 5 janvier et jusqu nouvel ordre), mais ne doivent pas servir dalcool et sont tenus de faire respecter les rgles de distanciation sociale.
- Interdiction de tout rassemblement ou vnements tels que sminaires, runions, concerts, festivals religieux, ftes traditionnelles ou expositions.
- Contrles sanitaires renforcs pour les dplacements inter-provinciaux.
Dune manire gnrale, tous les employeurs sont encourags  mettre en place le tltravail au sein de leur entreprise, jusqu nouvel ordre."




> Parce que  un moment donn il va bien falloir les regarder en face les chiffres, et arrter l'onanisme anti-raoult sur les RCT, qui de toute faon existent aussi : https://hcqmeta.com/#rct, mais qu'on ne veut pas surtout pas voir puisque tout ce qui ne va pas dans le bon sens est du complotisme.


Pour la nime fois, hcqmeta et c19study sont des sites de dsinformations qui font dire aux tudes ce qu'elles ne disent pas. Et encore une fois, ces sites disent aussi que le remdesivir a un effet positif. A un moment donn il va bien falloir les regarder en face les chiffres...

----------


## Invit

A propos de la gestion de la crise en Thailande :

"Coronavirus : en Thalande, les infections en baisse, mais la pauvret en hausse" https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9964_3210.html
"En Thalande, la crise conomique provoque une hausse des suicides" https://www.lemonde.fr/international...3521_3210.html
"Thalande : plus de 10 000 personnes dans les rues de Bangkok contre le gouvernement et pour une rforme de la monarchie" https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9066_3210.html

Mais c'est le journal "le monde" donc c'est peut-tre de la propagande du nouvel ordre mondial.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A propos de la gestion de la crise en Thailande :
> 
> "Coronavirus : en Thalande, les infections en baisse, mais la pauvret en hausse" https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9964_3210.html
> "En Thalande, la crise conomique provoque une hausse des suicides" https://www.lemonde.fr/international...3521_3210.html
> "Thalande : plus de 10 000 personnes dans les rues de Bangkok contre le gouvernement et pour une rforme de la monarchie" https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9066_3210.html
> 
> Mais c'est le journal "le monde" donc c'est peut-tre de la propagande du nouvel ordre mondial.


Ben dis donc, ils en sont presque au mme point qu'en France, alors...  part la crise sanitaire qui y est mieux gre

----------


## Invit

> Ben dis donc, ils en sont presque au mme point qu'en France, alors...  part la crise sanitaire qui y est mieux gre


Voila, c'est a. En prenant  peu prs les mmes mesures mais plus tt.

Ah non, cette mesure l, nous on ne l'a pas eue : "Coronavirus: le roi de Thalande se confine dans un htel avec son harem" https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6cb9dc1a2fb83

----------


## Ryu2000

> cette mesure l, nous on ne l'a pas eue


Tu ne sais pas qui Macron a invit quand ils taient tranquille dans le pavillon de chasse.



Apparemment Taiwan a bien gr l'pidmie :
Pandmie de Covid-19 : la stratgie gagnante de Tawan



> La politique tawanaise dans la gestion de la pandmie a t largement mdiatise durant le premier confinement.  Le pays a ragi trs tt. Tawan ntant pas membre de lOrganisation mondiale de la Sant en raison de lopposition de la Chine, le gouvernement sest renseign par ses propres moyens et a suspendu les vols avec Wuhan ds le 23 janvier. Puis Tawan a rtabli lobligation de visa pour les pays touchs par lpidmie (sauf pour les trangers ayant dj une carte de rsident), afin de tarir le flot de touristes. *Il a aussi mis en place lobligation de test PCR ngatif avant lembarquement dun vol  destination de lle*, et lobligation de quatorzaine pour les arrivants . Comme dautres pays asiatiques, Tawan a tir les leons du SRAS en 2003, dont le taux de mortalit  Tawan tait lev (21 %).  Cette nouvelle pidmie a donc t prise trs au srieux .


En France, pendant des mois, on a laiss les gens qui arrivaient de Chine ou d'Italie entrer sans aucune vrification.
Alors que ds que la Chine a lanc l'alerte, on aurait du surveiller tout ce qui rentrait.

----------


## pmithrandir

@ryu : https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...5_4355770.html

Et la il prennent une hypothse de facteur de mort constant en ne mettant pas de limites a la capacit de lhpital. C'est bien sur une hypothse incomplte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi un virus trs contagieux est plus dangereux quun virus trs ltal


a dpend parce que si un virus a une mortalit quasi nulle (moins que le rhume, la grippe, la gastro), il peut bien avoir un R0 trs lev il ne fera pas beaucoup de morts.
Imaginez une maladie avec le mme R0 que la rougeole (12-18) mais une mortalit encore plus faible :
Plus de 41 000 cas et 37 dcs : une pidmie de rougeole indite svit en Europe

J'imagine que la maladie la plus dangereuse ce serait :
- longue phase contagieuse sans symptme
- mortalit forte et rapide ds l'apparition du premier symptme
Pendant que t'as pas de symptme tu contamines un maximum de gens et ds que t'as des symptmes on a pas le temps de te soigner parce que tu meurs trop vite.




> Et la il prennent une hypothse de facteur de mort constant


Avec cette hypothse forcment que plus il y a de malade plus il y a de morts.
Gnralement quand ce type de virus mute il a tendance  devenir moins dangereux (mais j'imagine que c'est possible que la dangerosit d'un virus peut stagner ou augmenter galement).

====
Bref, j'tais venu pour autre chose :
Covid-19 : une entreprise veut imposer  ses salaris un botier autour du cou qui sonnera en cas de contact trop proche



> Pour lutter plus efficacement contre le Covid-19, l'entreprise souhaite que chaque salari porte en permanence un badge autour du cou autour d'une dragonne qui va mettre un son de 85 dcibels si une distanciation sociale de moins de deux mtres n'est pas respecte. Les ouvriers des ateliers le porteraient  la ceinture par scurit. La mesure doit s'appliquer sur tous les sites du groupe en France dans le Loiret, l'Eure, l'Orne, la Vienne et le Haut-Rhin mais aussi en Europe.


a me fait penser aux colliers dans le film Running Man.

----------


## Lucio_

> Parce que  un moment donn il va bien falloir les regarder en face les chiffres, et arrter l'onanisme anti-raoult sur les RCT, qui de toute faon existent aussi : https://hcqmeta.com/#rct, mais qu'on ne veut pas surtout pas voir puisque tout ce qui ne va pas dans le bon sens est du complotisme.


Un site qui s'appelle hcqmeta est il une source fiable?
Il semblerait que non:
https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sant...traites_150257
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...895041024.html

D'ailleurs, je crois qu'entre le nom de domaine, et l'auteur qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un compte twitter, on a deja de quoi avoir des doutes.
Et aussi, dans les tudes du Pr Raoult, mme si on ignore l'absence de RCT, il y a quand mme des soucis.

----------


## Lucio_

> > moins de respect des gestes barrires
> > port du masque facultatif


Le port de masque n'est pas facultatif au RU.

----------


## Ryu2000

Isral/Covid-19: 4.500 personnes infectes aprs avoir reu la premire dose de vaccin



> La cheffe des services de sant publique au ministre de la Sant, le Dr Sharon Elrai-Price, a averti mardi lors d'un briefing qu'une seule dose du vaccin contre le coronavirus n'offrait pas une protection suffisante contre l'infection par le virus.
> 
> Le Dr Elrai-Price a not que 17% des patients gravement malades qui sont actuellement hospitaliss sont des patients qui ont reu une premire dose du vaccin avant leur hospitalisation.
> 
> Les donnes montrent qu' ce jour, 4.500 personnes ont t diagnostiques positives au coronavirus aprs avoir reu la premire dose de vaccin, dont 375 ont t hospitalises en raison de la maladie.
> 
> Parmi les personnes hospitalises, 244 l'ont t dans la premire semaine suivant leur vaccination, 124 au cours de la deuxime semaine, et 7 plus de 15 jours aprs avoir reu le vaccin.


L on dirait que c'est la premire injection qui a rendu les gens malades.
Si aprs t'tre fait vacciner tu dveloppes une forme grave de la maladie, je ne suis pas convaincu que la deuxime dose va amliorer la situation.

====
L ils disent qu'il est trop tt pour savoir :
Covid-19 : l'efficacit du vaccin est-elle vraiment contredite par la flambe pidmique en Isral ?



> Or les explications pour justifier ce paradoxe sont simples. Tout d'abord, il est encore beaucoup trop tt pour analyser ces donnes. Le vaccin Pfizer ncessite en effet une deuxime dose pour atteindre son niveau d'efficacit annonc. Or, cette dernire doit tre administre au minimum 21 jours aprs la premire. 
> 
> Ensuite, l'efficacit a t estime par le laboratoire sept jours aprs l'administration des deux doses.* En tout, il faut donc quatre semaines entires pour analyser les rsultats*. Ce qui nous conduit, avec un dbut de campagne le 19 dcembre, au 16 janvier. Et encore. Oui, le pays a commenc  administrer sa seconde dose du vaccin samedi dernier, mais toute la population n'est pas inocule au premier jour. S'il y a actuellement 20% des Israliens qui ont reu une dose, ils n'taient que 2% il y a encore trois semaines. Une campagne, mme intensive, n'aura donc pas d'impact significatif avant le mois de mars a minima. D'ailleurs, lorsqu'un internaute fait remarquer  l'auteur de ces graphiques l'importance de ce dlai, le principal intress confesse lui-mme que, oui "il faut attendre". "On aura la rponse prochainement", admet-il, assurant qu'il ne fait que "poser une question", pourtant pleine d'insinuations trompeuses.


Ce serait impressionnant que la deuxime dose du vaccin amliore l'tat de sant de ceux qui ont dvelopp une forme grave aprs la premire dose du vaccin.

Les juifs ultra orthodoxes doivent se dire qu'ils ont raison d'un peu se mfier des vaccins.
Les juifs orthodoxes sont-ils anti-vaccin ?

----------


## Invit

> Isral/Covid-19: 4.500 personnes infectes aprs avoir reu la premire dose de vaccin
> 
> L on dirait que c'est la premire injection qui a rendu les gens malades.
> Si aprs t'tre fait vacciner tu dveloppes une forme grave de la maladie, je ne suis pas convaincu que la deuxime dose va amliorer la situation.
> ...


Dsol mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Un vaccin ne protge pas  100%, ils sont presque 2 millions  se faire vacciner et ils sont en pleine vague pidmique. Si l'un d'entre eux pte dans les 2 semaine, a veut dire que le vaccin est laxatif ?

----------


## Ryu2000

On verra l'tat des patients 3 semaines aprs la premire dose, quand ils iront se faire injecter la seconde dose. Si a se trouve la proportion de malades sera plus lev que la moyenne du pays.
En tout cas il y a pas mal de gens qui ont dvelopps une forme grave aprs s'tre fait vacciner et si a se trouve, si ils n'taient pas aller se faire vacciner, ils ne seraient pas malade.

Les laboratoires galrent  faire un vaccin efficace contre la grippe, alors qu'ils connaissent la maladie depuis longtemps, ce serait bizarre qu'ils arrivent  faire quelque chose d'efficace contre le SARS-CoV-2 aussi vite, mais on ne sait jamais, les miracles arrivent peut-tre.

Le truc positif c'est que les mdias mainstream reconnaissent que thoriquement il est possible que certaines mutations du virus rendent les vaccins inefficaces :
Une autre mutation du virus questionne l'efficacit des vaccins anti-Covid



> Des tests en laboratoire ont en effet montr que la mutation E484K *semblait* capable de diminuer la reconnaissance du virus par les anticorps, et donc sa neutralisation.
> 
>   ce titre, elle *peut* aider le virus  contourner la protection immunitaire confre par une infection antrieure ou par la vaccination , explique le Pr Franois Balloux, de l'University College de Londres, cit par l'organisme britannique Science Media Centre.
> 
> C'est cette perspective  d'vasion immunitaire  qui proccupe les scientifiques, avec en ligne de mire la question de l'efficacit des vaccins.
> 
> Le 8 janvier, BioNTech et Pfizer, les fabricants du principal vaccin administr dans le monde, ont assur que ce dernier tait efficace contre la mutation N501Y. Mais leurs vrifications en laboratoire n'ont pas port sur E484K. Elles ne suffisent donc pas  conclure que l'efficacit du vaccin sera la mme contre les variants qui la portent que contre le virus classique.


Bon de toute faon en France on a pas encore vaccin 100% des plus de 75 ans, donc on a encore 2, 3 jours pour voir venir, avant que tout le monde se fasse vacciner.
Les campagnes de vaccination massives vont bientt arriver. Trs vite des dizaines de millions de franais vont recevoir leur premire dose.

----------


## Invit

"En 2020, anne marque par le Covid-19, la mortalit a augment de 9% en France par rapport  2019, selon une estimation provisoire de l'Insee.
Cette hausse de la mortalit est entirement due aux plus de 65 ans, explique l'institut : en dessous, on constate soit une hausse ngligeable, soit une baisse de la mortalit, notamment chez les moins de 25 ans."
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4259091.html

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu exagres : ils font aussi des choses pour que a change en encore pire.


Oui mais paradoxalement, c'est toujours la mme politique. La maximisation des profits est sans limite puisqu'on voudra toujours augmenter les profits par rapport aux annes prcdentes. Donc toujours moins d'impts, toujours plus de rendement demands de la part des salaris et sous traitants, c'est  dire toujours plus de travail pour le mme prix, et toujours moins de rglementation qui pourrait gner ces profits. 

Le pige  con du nolibralisme c'est de faire croire qu'il existe un juste quilibre, mais il n'y en a pas. Les services publics se dgradent continuellement, la part des actionnaires augmente continuellement au dtriment de la part salariale, les liberts individuelles se rduisent comme peau de chagrin avec un flicage continu des comportements, et bientt une interdiction de fait du droit de manifester puisque la rpression pourra se faire sans tmoins gnants. 

Certains pensent en votant pour cette politique qu'il s'agit de faire un effort pour se remettre  niveau, mais il n'y a pas de niveau, les efforts et sacrifices demands sont continus, progressifs et sans limite. D'ailleurs les lments de langage du medef et donc du gouvernement, sont identiques depuis des dcennies: il faut toujours plus de comptitivit. Donc que l'on aille vers le pire n'est pas un changement de politique, c'est la continuit de la mme politique.

----------


## Ryu2000

https://twitter.com/ce_avec/status/1350368583264698370

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Les produits dont les ventes ont explos avec la crise : https://www.leparisien.fr/economie/c...21-8419434.php

Travaillant dans l'industrie des produits mnagers et de bricolages , je peux affirmer ces chiffres. 

Quand on regarde en dtail comme les dsinfectants et produit d'entretien de surface ou encore les gants ... des chiffres stratosphriques +50  +250 % !  ::lol:: 

Le malheur des un fait le bonheur des autres. ^^

----------


## Invit

> https://twitter.com/ce_avec/status/1350368583264698370


C'est incroyable un dni pareil...
Il y a 6 mois c'tait la grippe et il n'y aurait pas de surmortalit. Et maintenant ce serait de la faute de la canicule et des cancers mal soigns. Et aprs ce sera quoi, les effets secondaires du vaccin ou du dernier album d'Alain Souchon ?

----------


## Ryu2000

En tout cas il y a une choses que personne ne peut nier c'est qu'en 2020 il y a a eu un peu prs autant de morts que les autres annes.
Le retard des diagnostic est peut-tre plus grave que le SARS-CoV-2 :
Retard de diagnostic du cancer : jusqu 6000 morts en plus  cause du Covid

Les italiens commencent  se rveiller un peu :
Covid-19. En Italie, les restaurateurs appellent  rouvrir leurs tablissements malgr la crise



> En France, plusieurs restaurateurs appellent  imiter leurs homologues italiens et  ouvrir massivement  partir du 1er fvrier, rapporte Libration.


J'aimerais bien que les restaurants, les bars, les boites de nuits, rouvrent tous en mme temps.

----------


## foetus

> En tout cas il y a une choses que personne ne peut nier c'est qu'en 2020 il y a a eu un peu prs autant de morts que les autres annes.


 ::mrgreen::  nous en avions discut avec @SimonDecoline au moment du 7 dcembre 2020, le point o en 2020 il y a eu autant de morts qu'en 2019.

Je pensais qu'on allait arriver  peu prs 25 - 30000 morts (il restait 23 jours). En ralit, c'est officiel : 53 900 morts en + en 2020, et surtout +10% pour les sniors (>  65 ans) et -6% pour les jeunes (< 25 ans)

Covid-19 en France : 54 000 morts supplmentaires en 2020, selon l'Insee, source libration

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Dans le cadre de la lutte contre le terrorisme  la frontire franco-espagnol , une fermeture partielle (plus ou moins "dguise") selon les locaux : https://www.sudouest.fr/2021/01/16/p...95231-4171.php . Forcement en cas de durabilit d'une telle mesure, on risque de voir des manifs de plus en plus nombreuses. Le risque existe aussi  la frontire avec la Catalogne (pour le moment calme).

Mme chose  la frontire alsaco-allemande : https://www.dna.fr/culture-loisirs/2...ns-restriction . Des manifs depuis plusieurs semaines ct allemand.

A la frontire franco-belge ou le sujet est sur la table : https://www.lalibre.be/belgique/soci...78e227df946338 , https://www.rtbf.be/info/belgique/de...on?id=10674546 .

---

L'horeca belge manifeste est exige de pouvoir rouvrir ds le 1 fvrier : https://www.sudinfo.be/id310766/arti...oyens-nous-les . Les salons de coiffures aussi.

---

Tiens autant jeter un pav dans la marre :

tes vous pour ou contre la frontire entre pays europen ?

Si oui , pour combien de temps selon vous ? 

Genre mme cet t, voir mme jusqu' nouvelle ordre ? On devrait cantonner chacun dans son pays et interdire les voyages ? En gros byebye la belle mre, l'oncle , le fils , mre grand, la maison de vacances, l'asso de sport , les magasins et j'en passe de l'autre ct d'une frontire ?

---

----------


## foetus

> On devrait cantonner chacun dans son pays et interdire les voyages ?


J'ai entendu dire que pendant l't 2020, l'Allemagne et l'Angleterre avaient oblig 1 passeport test (1 truc comme cela) pour aller en Espagne. Rsultat : le tourisme espagnol a plong de + 60%
Mais pour aller en France, c'tait porte ouverte (le tourisme franais a seulement plong de 30-40%)

Donc, bon, c'est + ou - le cas ... mais en soum-soum  ::mrgreen:: 

dit : chiffres  vrifier  ::oops::

----------


## Ryu2000

> On devrait cantonner chacun dans son pays et interdire les voyages ?


De toute faon il n'y a rien  faire dans les autres pays non plus
Je ne vois pas l'intrt de se rendre  l'tranger. Il faut juste laisser les suisses faire leur courses en France, et les Franais aller bosser en Suisse, mais en dehors de a, il n'y a pas de raison de traverser des frontires.
C'est dj bien gr aujourd'hui :
La frontire France/Suisse reste ouverte pour faire vos courses !



> Comment puis-je me rendre en France pour y effectuer mes courses?
> Il vous suffit de remplir lattestation numrique de dplacement drogatoire (tlcharger ici) et  de cocher la case n2  Dplacements pour effectuer des achats de fournitures ncessaires  lactivit professionnelle, des achats de premire ncessit dans des tablissements dont les activits demeurent autorises, le retrait de commande et les livraisons  domicile Cette autorisation vous permet de vous rendre dans votre magasin Carrefour ou Carrefour Market  pour y faire vos courses comme vous le souhaitez. *En revanche vous ne pourrez pas vous promener en France car vous serez  plus d1km de votre domicile.*





> tes vous pour ou contre la frontire entre pays europen ?


videment, au minimum jusqu' 2030.
La premire chose  faire quand on veut diminuer la circulation d'un virus c'est de fermer les frontires.
Il faut viter qu'une grippe Belge ou qu'un rhume Allemand arrivent en France.




> l'asso de sport


C'est interdit  cause des restrictions. L il y a un couvre feu, bientt il y aura peut-tre un confinement.
Il y a bien les sports extrieurs, donc en ce moment vous pouvez faire du ski de fond :
Sport. Quelles sont les nouvelles restrictions imposes par le couvre-feu ?



> Lors de sa prise de parole jeudi 14 janvier, Jean Castex, Premier ministre du gouvernement franais, a annonc la mise en place dun couvre-feu ds 18 heures sur lensemble du territoire franais. Sen est suivie une srie de restrictions et notamment pour le sport. Le Ministre des sports a dtaill ces nouvelles mesures ce vendredi 15 janvier. Le sport en intrieur de nouveau interdit pour les mineurs ​
> 
> Concernant la pratique sportive pour les mineurs, il a notamment annonc que la pratique du sport dans les quipements couverts tait momentanment suspendue pour les mineurs dans le cadre de lcole, des centres ars ou des loisirs sportifs. En revanche,  la pratique des adultes comme des enfants restera possible dans lespace public et dans les quipements sportifs de plein air, de manire auto-organise ou encadre mais toujours dans le respect des normes sanitaires et sans contact entre les personnes , prcisent Jean-Michel Blanquer, ministre de lducation nationale, de la Jeunesse et des Sports, et Roxana Maracineanu, ministre dlgue charge des sports, dans un communiqu publi sur le site du gouvernement. Ainsi, les gymnases, piscines, dojos, salles omnisports, de danse, de tennis devront tre ferms ds ce samedi 16 janvier,  18 h.


Les choses finiront par voluer, peut-tre que dans 3, 4 mois, il n'y aura plus de cas svre et que la vie retournera  la normale (faillites, licenciements, etc). Mais il ne faut pas trop esprer non plus.

----------


## Invit

> En tout cas il y a une choses que personne ne peut nier c'est qu'en 2020 il y a a eu un peu prs autant de morts que les autres annes.


C'est une blague ? Une surmortalit de presque 10% c'est "un peu prs autant que les autres annes" ?
Je pense que si on rduisait ton salaire de 10% tous les ans, tu ne dirais pas la mme chose...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> J'ai entendu dire que pendant l't 2020, l'Allemagne et l'Angleterre avaient oblig 1 passeport test (1 truc comme cela) pour aller en Espagne. Rsultat : le tourisme espagnol a plong de + 60%
> Mais pour aller en France, c'tait porte ouverte (le tourisme franais a seulement plong de 30-40%)
> 
> Donc, bon, c'est + ou - le cas ... mais en soum-soum 
> 
> dit : chiffres  vrifier


Effectivement pour voyager un test pcr ngatif obligatoire .




> De toute faon il n'y a rien  faire dans les autres pays non plus
> Je ne vois pas l'intrt de se rendre  l'tranger. Il faut juste laisser les suisses faire leur courses en France, et les Franais aller bosser en Suisse, mais en dehors de a, il n'y a pas de raison de traverser des frontires.
> C'est dj bien gr aujourd'hui :
> La frontire France/Suisse reste ouverte pour faire vos courses !


D'ici quelques mois un nouveau secteur risque de se prendre une claque. C'est celui des maisons de vacances et rsidences secondaires. 

Ramen au nombre d'habitants : Portugal, Espagne, France, Italie, Grce , le taux de propritaires d'une rsidence secondaire est trs lev. Aussi bien nationaux qu'tranger. D'un point de vu fiscal et d'un point de vu conomique on parle de plusieurs dizaine milliards d'euros ... Idem pour le secteur de l'immobilier qui risque de se gripper. Pour donner un chiffre en France 2  2,5 millions de maisons de vacances , dont 40  50 % appartiennent  des trangers (benelux, anglais, allemand ... ).

Vous me direz , on s'en fou cela ne rapporte rien ... et pourtant au contraire ! En coupant les vannes du tourisme / conomique en rsidence secondaire / maison de vacances, des collectivits et mairies vont se retrouver avec des pertes financires abyssales. Sans parler des risques collatraux, revente massive, crise immobilire, dsertification de territoire ruraux, crise conomiques pour les acteurs du commerces locales (gastronomie, htellerie, tourisme de mmoire ... ) .

Midi, Sud ouest, cte atlantique, Prigord, alpes, Normandie, Hauts de France ... On est bien content en temps normal d'avoir ces touristes qui font vivre la France profonde ... On nous parle toujours de la France des mtropoles ... La France rurale est priphrique aussi est impacte par cette pidmie. Pourtant cela nmeut personne chez nos narques  ::?: 




> videment, au minimum jusqu' 2030.
> La premire chose  faire quand on veut diminuer la circulation d'un virus c'est de fermer les frontires.
> Il faut viter qu'une grippe Belge ou qu'un rhume Allemand arrivent en France.


Ok, rsignons nous  fermer les frontires sans perspectives. Quitte  tre radicale et  dire ce qui fche. Refermer les frontires jusqu' dbut avril et maintenir des confinements strict jusqu' fin mars ? 8  12 semaines marges ... Que demande le peuple ?




> C'est interdit  cause des restrictions. L il y a un couvre feu, bientt il y aura peut-tre un confinement.
> Il y a bien les sports extrieurs, donc en ce moment vous pouvez faire du ski de fond :
> Sport. Quelles sont les nouvelles restrictions imposes par le couvre-feu ?


Justement parlons des sport extrieurs : marche , jogging, vlo , randonne ... A cause des restrictions justement bon nombre d'assos sportives dextrieurs ont jet temporairement l'ponge  cause des restrictions.




> Les choses finiront par voluer, peut-tre que dans 3, 4 mois, il n'y aura plus de cas svre et que la vie retournera  la normale (faillites, licenciements, etc). Mais il ne faut pas trop esprer non plus.


Jespre , qu'on va avoir une sortie de tunnel pas trop lointaine au niveau collectif. Car quand je vois tout secteurs d'activits les dgts psychosociaux et conomiques , il y a de quoi tre vraiment inquiet si rien ne bouge :/ 

Quand je vois les restrictions ici est la , j'essaye de me mettre  la place des nombreux de cas de figures que vivent les personnes. Je dirais qu'on va de invivable  cauchemardesque.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Idem pour le secteur de l'immobilier qui risque de se gripper.


En principe le prix de l'immobilier devrait diminuer, ce qui est une excellente chose, puisque les prix taient gonfls.




> Sans parler des risques collatraux, revente massive, crise immobilire, dsertification de territoire ruraux, crise conomiques pour les acteurs du commerces locales (gastronomie, htellerie, tourisme de mmoire ... ) .


Pour la dsertification des territoires ruraux je ne suis pas convaincu. Le confinement a donn envie  des gens de vivre  la campagne, quand tu ne peux pas aller ni aux bars, ni aux restaurants, ni aux concerts, ni aux conventions, ni aux muses, a ne sert  rien de vivre en ville. Pourquoi payer plus cher pour moins de place ?




> On est bien content en temps normal d'avoir ces touristes qui font vivre la France profonde ...


Le tourisme est compltement mort, pourquoi aller ailleurs pour subir un confinement ou un couvre feu ?
Si c'est pour tre enferm, autant rester chez soi, surtout qu'il n'y a rien  faire dehors  part se promener.




> Refermer les frontires jusqu' dbut avril et maintenir des confinements strict jusqu' fin mars ? 8  12 semaines marges ...


Des frontires sont ouvertes, t'as le droit d'aller faire tes courses dans certains pays. (en Suisse, mais en Allemagne)
Passage aux frontires



> Ltat doit agir pour viter une 3e vague mais galement pour prserver les services de sant et le personnel soignant en premire ligne. Des mesures ont ainsi t prises pour limiter les passages aux frontires et la circulation du virus.
> (...)
> Les ministres-prsidents de Bade-Wurtemberg, Rhnanie-Palatinat et Sarre se sont engags  ce que les citoyens puissent se dplacer sans restrictions dans la zone frontalire dans un dlai de 24h pour permettre  la vie transfrontalire de se poursuivre. En savoir plus ici
> (...)
> *Il ny a pas dobligation de prsenter un certificat mdical attestant de sa bonne sant ou un test srologique ngatif  lentre en Suisse.*





> A cause des restrictions justement bon nombre d'assos sportives dextrieurs ont jet temporairement l'ponge  cause des restrictions.


a peut redmarrer plus fort si un jour on retrouve nos liberts. Si des associations meurent d'autres vont naitre.
Ce n'est pas grave si elles hibernent pendant quelque temps. Peut-tre qu'il y aura plus de membres dans le futur.




> Car quand je vois tout secteurs d'activits les dgts psychosociaux et conomiques , il y a de quoi tre vraiment inquiet si rien ne bouge :/


Pendant encore des mois et des mois, la sant physique et mentale de nombreux peuples va continuer de se dgrader petit  petit. Si au moins les salles de sports taient ouvertes, les gens pourraient pratiquer des activits physique, a renforcerait leur systme immunitaire.
Les restrictions nous affaiblissent.
En parlant de sant mentale :
La sant mentale des tudiants peut-elle tuer plus,  terme, que le virus?



> Une situation douloureuse pour les tudiants, qui peinent  suivre correctement les cours et doivent, pour certains, rester confins dans de petits espaces, seuls. Pour plusieurs prsidents duniversit, il est ncessaire de permettre aux tudiants de reprendre les cours en amphithtres avec leurs camarades au plus vite. Parmi eux, dix ont rdig le 24 novembre une tribune pour interpeller le gouvernement. Qui se rend compte que cette situation est une vritable bombe  retardement sociale et humaine?, interrogent-ils. Michel Deneken, prsident de luniversit de Strasbourg et signataire de ladite tribune a par ailleurs confi deux jours aprs  France Info que la dtresse morale des tudiants tuera plus,  terme, que le virus.
> 
> Une phrase choc, qui interroge sur le rel tat de sant psychologique des tudiants. Nous navons pas encore de chiffres sur le taux de suicide des tudiants depuis le dbut du confinement. Les anticiper  partir de constats est donc compliqu. Nous savons toutefois selon les statistiques de lObservatoire de la vie tudiante que les envies suicidaires ont doubl, et que les tats dpressifs ont t multiplis par 2,5, explique Dr Dominique Monchablon, psychiatre et chef de service du Relais tudiant lycen  Paris.
> 
> Pour Michel Deneken, ses propos auprs de France Info avaient pour but dveiller les consciences, de tirer la sonnette dalarme. Je ne parle pas de lvolution des suicides  proprement parler puisquon na pas de chiffres. Jespre que nous naurons pas  en parler. Mais je parle de la hausse du nombre denvies suicidaires est inquitante. *Et je pense aussi  la mort sociale  laquelle sont confronts les tudiants derrire leurs crans, loin des bancs de luniversit*, indique le prsident de luniversit de Strasbourg.


En ce moment il n'y a aucun espoir, ils veulent durcir les restrictions.
Coronavirus : avancer le couvre-feu "n'est pas suffisant", selon la prsidente de Meurthe-et-Moselle
C'est probablement foutu pour les festivals cet t. (les magasins, les restaurants, les bars, vont avoir du mal  survivre, plein d'entreprises ne pourront jamais rembourser leur prt)
On finira probablement par retrouver l'ambiance de l'Allemagne en 1920.

----------


## CinePhil

> D'ici quelques mois un nouveau secteur risque de se prendre une claque. C'est celui des maisons de vacances et rsidences secondaires.


En tout cas, dans le Mdoc, les agents immobiliers vendent les maisons comme des petits pains et voient leur catalogue se rduire de plus de moiti. Il y a plus d'acheteurs que de vendeurs et les prix montent.
Dixit plusieurs agents immobiliers rencontrs ce week-end.

----------


## micka132

> C'est incroyable un dni pareil...
> Il y a 6 mois c'tait la grippe et il n'y aurait pas de surmortalit. Et maintenant ce serait de la faute de la canicule et des cancers mal soigns. Et aprs ce sera quoi, les effets secondaires du vaccin ou du dernier album d'Alain Souchon ?


J'ai beau voir et revoir cette courbe je ne comprends toujours pas la psychose.
S'il y a bien des gens qui nient totalement le virus, ce n'est pas le cas des mdecins "rassuristes"; ils essayent de prendre du recul sur les donnes. Ici on a pour moi une preuve supplmentaire qu'il n'y avait pas lieux de saborder nos conomies comme nous l'avons fait.

Grippe espagnole 50  100 millions de mort pour une population 4.3x moins importante qu'aujourd'hui (https://www.lejournaldumedecin.com/a...eck=1588184091). Soit 215  430 millions rapports  notre population. Et surtout une cible qui tait plutt jeunes (20-40 ans).

Peut tre que l'pidmie voluera autrement, mais mis  part les quelques premiers mois d'incertitude, trs rapidement (mars~avrils) on avait dj la ltalit et la cible de ce virus, et le bilan annuel ne fait que les confirmer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> En tout cas, dans le Mdoc, les agents immobiliers vendent les maisons comme des petits pains et voient leur catalogue se rduire de plus de moiti. Il y a plus d'acheteurs que de vendeurs et les prix montent.
> Dixit plusieurs agents immobiliers rencontrs ce week-end.


Avec le Brexit et le Covid y a t il proportionnellement toujours autant d'allemands, d'anglais et beneluxois qui invesstissent dans la pierre par la bas ?

Les anglais qui ont l'habitude de passer plusieurs mois dans leurs maisons de vacances sont quelques 300 000 en France. Avec le Bexit , le Covid et les mandres de l'administration franaise, c'est juste un joyeux bordel ... Plusieurs mois de retard . Je ne crains que cette situation ne freine les hardeurs d'investisseurs trangers. 




> En principe le prix de l'immobilier devrait diminuer, ce qui est une excellente chose, puisque les prix taient gonfls.


La classe moyenne qui a investi dans la pierre (franaise comme trangre ), risque d'y laisser des plumes. 

J'explique le raisonnement. 

Prenons l'exemple d'un franais ou d'un allemand qui investit dans la pierre en Espagne en Catalogne :

> l'ide est de s'y rendre en priode estivale
> bnficier d'un bien immobilier pour les vacances
> actuellement priode de covid et dincertitude (pas de possibilit de voyager, fermeture de frontire , restriction, quarantaine ... )

Le contexte pidmique remets en cause plusieurs choses : le droit d'accs  la proprit priv, la libre circulation (les voyages).

Allez dire cela  un investisseur tranger, quel intrt d'aller investir dans la pierre pour un btiment qu'on ne pourra pas accder ou de jouir de sa proprit prive ? On va faire crouler l'investissement immobilier ...




> Pour la dsertification des territoires ruraux je ne suis pas convaincu. Le confinement a donn envie  des gens de vivre  la campagne, quand tu ne peux pas aller ni aux bars, ni aux restaurants, ni aux concerts, ni aux conventions, ni aux muses, a ne sert  rien de vivre en ville. Pourquoi payer plus cher pour moins de place ?


Beaucoup d'trangers qui viennent en vacances en France sont trs satisfait du monde rural pour y passer leur sjour.




> Le tourisme est compltement mort, pourquoi aller ailleurs pour subir un confinement ou un couvre feu ?
> Si c'est pour tre enferm, autant rester chez soi, surtout qu'il n'y a rien  faire dehors  part se promener.


Existe t il une loi qui interdit  un allemand d'avoir un carr de verdure sur la ct normande ou un anglais un bout de jardin dans le Prigord, car il n'en dispose pas dans son pays ? 




> Des frontires sont ouvertes, t'as le droit d'aller faire tes courses dans certains pays. (en Suisse, mais pas en Allemagne)
> Passage aux frontires


Vu le contexte en Allemagne , Italie et Autriche , les frontires peuvent trs vite se fermer ... 




> Les restrictions nous affaiblissent.
> En parlant de sant mentale :
> La sant mentale des tudiants peut-elle tuer plus,  terme, que le virus?


Je confirme , le constat est alarmant pour les professionnels de la psychologie ... de plus en plus de dtresses mentales et motionnelles ... Les dgts psycho-sociaux sont colossaux. 




> En ce moment il n'y a aucun espoir, ils veulent durcir les restrictions.
> Coronavirus : avancer le couvre-feu "n'est pas suffisant", selon la prsidente de Meurthe-et-Moselle


Beaucoup de pays visent des restrictions au moins jusqu' la fin mars ... Cela fera 1 ans tout juste qu'on a connu les premires restrictions . Voir enfin le bout du tunnel serait pas du luxe ... cela commence  faire long ...  ::?: 




> C'est probablement foutu pour les festivals cet t.


Clairement ... D'ailleurs l'euro 2020 risque purement de passer  la trappe et les JO/para lympie se feront  8 clos c'est dj act .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai beau voir et revoir cette courbe je ne comprends toujours pas la psychose.
> ...
> Ici on a pour moi une preuve supplmentaire qu'il n'y avait pas lieux de saborder nos conomies comme nous l'avons fait.


Quelle preuve ? Rien ne permet de dduire le nombre de morts si aucune mesure n'avait t prise. Pour le premier confinement total on ne peut s'en prendre qu'au gouvernement qui n'avait pas renouvel le stock de masques. Pour la suite, ce que je critique c'est le manque flagrant d'anticipation et d'organisation, mais pas le principe de vouloir contrler l'pidmie.




> Grippe espagnole 50  100 millions de mort pour une population 4.3x moins importante qu'aujourd'hui (https://www.lejournaldumedecin.com/a...eck=1588184091). Soit 215  430 millions rapports  notre population. Et surtout une cible qui tait plutt jeunes (20-40 ans)


C'est quoi ces comparaisons ? Tu pourrais aussi comparer avec le moyen ge, pourquoi pas. Donc si j'ai bien compris tu trouverais normal qu'on sacrifie 215  430 millions de personnes parce qu'ils sont vieux ? Chacun ses critres d'extermination, les nazis en avaient d'autres. On pourrait aussi supprimer ceux qui approchent l'age de la retraite, ainsi que les chmeurs et les handicaps, tout a serait profitable pour l'conomie. Et pourquoi pas les salaris qui voudraient prendre des congs pays... tant qu' faire les choses bien. Et si on faisait un rfrendum pour savoir tous les humains qu'ont peut sacrifier en mme temps que celui contre les violences animales ?

Tu vois mieux l'engrenage maintenant ? On nous prend dj suffisamment pour des cons, pas la peine de leur donner raison.

----------


## foetus

> Donc si j'ai bien compris tu trouverais normal qu'on sacrifie 215  430 millions de personnes parce qu'ils sont vieux ?


 ::whistle::  on peut se poser la question quelle sera la mortalit en 2021, en 2022.

Parce que si on arrive  + de 100 - 150 000 morts (surtout les > 65 ans) sur 3 - 4 ans (sans parler des dommages collatraux comme les retards de traitements, dpressions - suicides, ...), on peut se demander si le confinement est la pire des solutions car elle dure dans le temps (technique du "_stop and go_")
Faire comme la Sude, distanciation physique - tltravail - masque + 1 couvre feu  22 - 23 heures et laisser passer ce virus.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Faire comme la Sude, distanciation physique - tltravail - masque + 1 couvre feu  22 - 23 heures et laisser passer ce virus.


Oui donc comme en France sauf que le couvre feu est plus avanc en France. Aprs la densit de population en Sude est de 23 hab./km2 contre 107,2 hab./km2 en France, c'est normal qu'ils aient plus de marge car le virus circule moins, et en plus il ont des habitudes de vie naturellement plus distantes. Faut comparer des choses comparables. 

Sinon on pourrait peut-tre aussi penser  augmenter les capacits hospitalires pour avoir plus de marge, cela fait quinze ans qu'on diminue les lits et que l'on ferme des hpitaux pour faire des conomies, tout comme le gouvernement n'avait pas renouvel les stocks de masques pour faire des conomies. Voil ce qu'il en cote de faire passer l'conomie avant tout. 

On pourrait aussi parler de l'organisation de la vaccination, plus on prend du retard et plus le risque d'engorgement des hpitaux perdure. 

On pourrait aussi parler de l'organisation de l'industrie pharmaceutique. Dans cet article je lis que 1499 mdicaments sont en difficult ou en rupture dapprovisionnement, dont des anti-cancreux etc... parce que pour beaucoup ce sont des mdicaments  faible marge. Le problme tait connu bien avant le covid mais apparemment mme aprs le covid rien ne change car  part les belles promesses habituelles "rien ne sera jamais plus comme avant", on attend toujours des actes. 

Pour dmolir le code du travail, le systme des retraites, taper sur les chmeurs, supprimer l'impt sur la fortune et baisser les charges et les impts sur les entreprises continuellement depuis 15 ans, l y'a de la bonne volont, pour le reste y'a plus personne.

----------


## CinePhil

> Avec le Brexit et le Covid y a t il proportionnellement toujours autant d'allemands, d'anglais et beneluxois qui invesstissent dans la pierre par la bas ?


Sans doute pas mais les Franais achtent en masse et, selon une agente immobilire, "tout et n'importe quoi".

Il y a probablement beaucoup de Franais qui se disent : "Quitte  tre en tltravail, autant que ce soit dans un cadre agrable !" Comme a crit quelqu'un plus haut,  quoi bon rester en ville si on ne peut plus profiter de ses avantages (choix de sorties varis) et n'avoir que les inconvnients.

Dans le coin de Mdoc o je suis all ce week-end, certains prix de maison on augment de 100 000 euros en peu de temps. Quand on voit les prix demands pour certaines maisons, c'est juste hallucinant comme c'est cher. Ce qui risque de baisser, c'est le logement en ville. Tant mieux pour ceux qui ne peuvent faire autrement que de vivre en ville ou pour les banlieusard qui pourront enfin se rapprocher de leur lieu de travail.

----------


## foetus

> Aprs la densit de population en Sude est de 23 hab./km2 contre 107,2 hab./km2 en France, c'est normal qu'ils aient plus de marge car le virus circule moins, et en plus il ont des habitudes de vie naturellement plus distantes. Faut comparer avec ce qui est comparable.


Dtrompe toi  ::mrgreen::  Mi - Fin dcembre 2020, les hpitaux  Stockholm taient surchargs. Et depuis, la Sude connat 1 mortalit assez importante.
Quelques mesures prises : pas de rentre physique, 1 client par mtre carr, recommendation de ne pas aller dans les stations de ski et du port du masque dans les transports en commun.





> Sinon on pourrait peut-tre aussi penser  augmenter les capacits hospitalires pour avoir plus de marge


Les hpitaux continuent de fermer. Certains disent que ce sont les directives UE.

Malgr les dclarations dOlivier Vran, suppressions de lits et fermetures dhpitaux se poursuivent, le 3 dcembre 2020, source bastamag





> On pourrait aussi parler de l'organisation de la vaccination, plus on prend du retard et plus le risque d'engorgement des hpitaux perdure.


Si j'ai tout compris, il faut vacciner 30  60% de la population avant 10 mois, sinon on n'aura pas l'immunit collective. Et donc le vaccin ne servira  rien.
Fameuse immunit collective qu'on n'a tant entendu dire en fvrier - mars 2020 pour la rhabiliter.
Apparemment, certains vaccins sont efficaces contre le variant anglais mais pas contre le variant sud-africain ni brsilien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La classe moyenne qui a investi dans la pierre (franaise comme trangre ), risque d'y laisser des plumes.


C'est le jeu !
On dit toujours qu'il faut investir quand c'est bas et vendre quand c'est haut, si t'as investit quand c'tait haut, bien fait pour toi ! La bulle immobilire ne peut pas gonfler  l'infini, de temps en temps il faut qu'elle se calme.
Si quelqu'un achte une maison principale et qu'elle perd de la valeur pendant qu'il l'a rembourse ce n'est pas trop grave encore. Sauf si il perd son emploi, ne peut plus rembourser et est oblig de la vendre, le prix de vente pourrait tre plus faible que ce qu'il lui reste  rembourser et l il serait bien dans la merde, mais a lui apprendra  un investir quand l'conomie va mal.
Pendant un moment les banques prtaient facilement de l'argent, les taux taient bas, donc plein de gens ont achet une maison et les prix ont monts. 

Pensez plutt  ceux qui n'ont pas encore investit dans l'immobilier et qui pourront acheter un logement  un prix raisonnable, dans 3, 4 ans.




> Avec le Brexit et le Covid y a t il proportionnellement toujours autant d'allemands, d'anglais et beneluxois qui invesstissent dans la pierre par la bas ?
> (...)
> Les anglais qui ont l'habitude de passer plusieurs mois dans leurs maisons de vacances sont quelques 300 000 en France.
> (...)
> un allemand qui investit dans la pierre en Espagne en Catalogne :
> (...)
> Allez dire cela  un investisseur tranger
> (...)
> Existe t il une loi qui interdit  un allemand d'avoir un carr de verdure sur la ct normande ou un anglais un bout de jardin dans le Prigord


D'o vient cette fixation pour les proprits secondaires  l'tranger ? Il n'y a que toi qui est obsd avec a.
T'as fais un hritage ?
T'es mari  une fille unique qui a des parents riches ?
Comment a se passe ?

Qu'est-ce que a peut foutre que des gens ont un peu de mal  se rendre dans leur maison secondaire en ce moment ?
Au pire a va durer jusqu'en 2026, 2027, il suffit d'attendre un petit peu et il les frontires vont redevenir grandes ouvertes comme avant
Qu'est-ce que a change d'tre enferm dans sa maison principale dans son pays, ou tre enferm dans sa maison secondaire  l'tranger ?




> Beaucoup d'trangers qui viennent en vacances en France sont trs satisfait du monde rural pour y passer leur sjour.


La France c'est le pays qui reoit le plus de touristes au monde.
Il y a beaucoup de gens qui viennent de l'tranger pour aller dans des villages Franais.




> de plus en plus de dtresses mentales et motionnelles ...


Il faut tenir encore quelque annes, mais a va s'arranger.
On est pas si mal, on a accs  de la nourriture, on a de l'lectricit et de l'eau potable, a pourrait facilement tre pire. Donc profitez parce que la vie ne sera pas toujours aussi facile. (ok la sant physique et la sant psychique se dgradent, mais la situation pourraient tre bien pire, au moins on est pas dans la situation des palestiniens, il faut relativiser)




> Beaucoup de pays visent des restrictions au moins jusqu' la fin mars ...


Ce n'est probablement que le dbut. En fvrier il y a des rhumes et des grippes, a va passer pour du SARS-CoV-2, l'tat d'alerte va augmenter.
Prparez-vous psychologiquement  ce que les restrictions soient prolonges (a ne peut pas faire de mal de se prparer).




> Voir enfin le bout du tunnel serait pas du luxe ...


Ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite.
Quoi qu'en ce moment il y des campagnes MASSIVES de vaccination, des millions de personnes se font vacciner, on verra dans 2 mois si a commence  changer quelque chose.




> les JO


Le Japon tait dj dans un tat catastrophique et il va perdre des milliards  cause des JO. 
Et la France va faire pareil en 2024...  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  




> ce que je critique c'est le manque flagrant d'anticipation et d'organisation


a fait trs longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu d'pidmie, c'est normal que les gouvernements soient mal organiss, nous ne sommes pas  Singapour ou Taiwan.
Alors ok il existe plusieurs rapports scientifique qui prvenaient qu'en cas d'pidmie ce serait la merde. Mais le gouvernement ne peut pas suivre les recommandations de tous les rapports scientifiques, il n'a pas un budget illimit.
En plus a irait contre la logique de l'UE, qui veut que les services publiques soient rduit au minimum pour pousser les gens  passer par des services privs.

Heureusement qu'il s'agit d'une maladie trs peu dangereuse (en moyenne les gens qui meurent  l'IHU Mditerrane Infection ont une esprance de vie de 3 ans).
Si il s'agissait d'une maladie vraiment grave, la gestion en janvier, fvrier, mars, avril aurait fait mal. (les frontires grandes ouvertes, aucun test, aucun masque)
C'est un peu comme avoir une mauvaise note  un DS qui a coef trs bas, tu peux t'amliorer avant que a ne compte vraiment.




> Faire comme la Sude, distanciation physique - tltravail - masque + 1 couvre feu  22 - 23 heures et laisser passer ce virus.


Arrtez de rver, le trip du gouvernement c'est "oh mon dieu les lits de ranimation pourraient tre saturs, il faut absolument empcher a !", alors qu'ils sont saturs chaque anne, parce que les gouvernements successifs dtruisent les services publics.

====
Edit :
On ne va rien changer : le maire de Saint-Brieuc refuse dappliquer le couvre-feu  18h

----------


## micka132

> Quelle preuve ? Rien ne permet de dduire le nombre de morts si aucune mesure n'avait t prise. Pour le premier confinement total on ne peut s'en prendre qu'au gouvernement qui n'avait pas renouvel le stock de masques. Pour la suite, ce que je critique c'est le manque flagrant d'anticipation et d'organisation, mais pas le principe de vouloir contrler l'pidmie.


Des tudes sur l'inutilit du confinement sur la mortalit existe
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/e...208-X/fulltext
Par contre j'attend des tudes qui dmontrent le contraire. 




> Donc si j'ai bien compris tu trouverais normal qu'on sacrifie 215  430 millions de personnes parce qu'ils sont vieux ?


Ce n'est pas mon propos, je dis que la grippe espagnole tait 100 fois plus grave si l'on considre toute vie quivalente et encore plus si l'on considre que la vie d'un jeune est plus prcieuse que celle d'un vieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour l'instant, au niveau de la vaccination, tout se passe comme prvu :
Covid-19. Un lien tabli en Norvge entre treize dcs et des effets secondaires du vaccin



> LAgence norvgienne du mdicament a constat que  le nombre dincidents jusqu prsent nest pas alarmant et conforme aux attentes , a ragi le laboratoire Pfizer dans un communiqu cit par Bloomberg.


La population japonaise est vieillissante et en parallle il y a des jeunes qui se suicident  cause de la crise conomique.
Le Japon face  la hausse des suicides



> Nous devons trouver un quilibre entre la gestion du Covid-19 et la gestion de l'conomie () beaucoup de personnes se sont suicides parce qu'elles ont perdu leur emploi, leurs revenus et n'avaient plus d'espoir , a-t-il ajout.





> Des tudes sur l'inutilit du confinement sur la mortalit existe


On dirait que plus la priode de confinement est longue, plus elle fait de dgt.

----------


## Darkzinus

Ralentir la propagation du virus c'est aussi ncessaire pour ne pas acclrer les mutations dj nombreuses

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne pas acclrer les mutations dj nombreuses


a dpend, il pourrait y avoir des mutations trs contagieuses, mais sans aucun danger, ni symptme. Les mutants plus agressif circuleraient moins et les systmes immunitaires apprendraient  se dfendre en luttant contre un mutant bnin. Ce serait gagnant-gagnant.
*Les mutations peuvent rendre le virus plus contagieux et moins virulent.*

Les mutations sont graves dans les pays o les gens peuvent acheter des antibiotiques sans ordonnance, ils prennent des antibiotiques dont ils n'ont pas besoin et a crer des bactries rsistantes aux antibiotiques. (je raconte mal et ce n'est pas li aux virus)

----------


## Paraffine

> Aprs la densit de population en Sude est de 23 hab./km2 contre 107,2 hab./km2 en France, c'est normal qu'ils aient plus de marge car le virus circule moins, et en plus il ont des habitudes de vie naturellement plus distantes. Faut comparer avec ce qui est comparable.


Au Japon la densit est de plus de 330 personne/km2. A Tawan on grimpe  650 habitants/km2. Pas sr que ce soit "le" critre.
Par contre, il se peut que le niveau d'hygine en Sude soit plus proche de celui du Japon que de celui de la France.

Quant au manque de distanciation... esprons que cela nous "protge" (un peu) d'une autre forme de mortalit "covid-related".

Edit : 


> La population japonaise est vieillissante et en parallle il y a des jeunes qui se suicident  cause de la crise conomique.


Je n'avais pas vu ton post, Ryu.

Je pensais que la Sude tait un pays au taux de suicide proccupant, comme le Japon. Or la France dans le classement de l'OMS (2016) tait relativement proche de ce dernier (17,7 vs 18,5 pour 100 000 habitants), la Sude plus loin derrire avec 14,8 pour 100 000. Aprs, c'est peut-tre le taux de suicide *des jeunes* qui rend le sujet plus sensible dans ces pays (mais je n'ai pas de chiffres sur ce point-l). L'OMS a publi (en 2014 - du moins pour la VF) un document "Prvention du suicide - Ltat durgence mondial". La crise conomique et les confinements risquent fort d'alourdir sacrment le bilan. Mais nous aurons les chiffres bien plus tard, sans doute.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Oui donc comme en France sauf que le couvre feu est plus avanc en France. Aprs la densit de population en Sude est de 23 hab./km2 contre 107,2 hab./km2 en France, c'est normal qu'ils aient plus de marge car le virus circule moins, et en plus il ont des habitudes de vie naturellement plus distantes. Faut comparer avec ce qui est comparable. 
> 
> Sinon on pourrait peut-tre aussi penser  augmenter les capacits hospitalires pour avoir plus de marge, cela fait quinze ans qu'on diminue les lits et que l'on ferme des hpitaux pour faire des conomies, tout comme le gouvernement n'avait pas renouvel les stocks de masques pour faire des conomies. Voil ce qu'il en cote de faire passer l'conomie avant tout. 
> 
> On pourrait aussi parler de l'organisation de la vaccination, plus on prend du retard et plus le risque d'engorgement des hpitaux perdure. 
> 
> On pourrait aussi parler de l'organisation de l'industrie pharmaceutique. Dans cet article je lis que 1499 mdicaments sont en difficult ou en rupture dapprovisionnement, dont des anti-cancreux etc... parce que pour beaucoup ce sont des mdicaments  faible marge. Le problme tait connu bien avant le covid mais apparemment mme aprs le covid rien ne change car  part les belles promesses habituelles "rien ne sera jamais plus comme avant", on attend toujours des actes. 
> 
> Pour dmolir le code du travail, le systme des retraites, taper sur les chmeurs, supprimer l'impt sur la fortune et baisser les charges et les impts sur les entreprises continuellement depuis 15 ans, l y'a de la bonne volont, pour le reste y'a plus personne.


Pour preuve au benelux les scores de contaminations sont stratosphriques ! Jusqu' 370 habitants au km , la densit de population pose problme pour le distanciation  




> Sans doute pas mais les Franais achtent en masse et, selon une agente immobilire, "tout et n'importe quoi".
> 
> Il y a probablement beaucoup de Franais qui se disent : "Quitte  tre en tltravail, autant que ce soit dans un cadre agrable !" Comme a crit quelqu'un plus haut,  quoi bon rester en ville si on ne peut plus profiter de ses avantages (choix de sorties varis) et n'avoir que les inconvnients.
> 
> Dans le coin de Mdoc o je suis all ce week-end, certains prix de maison on augment de 100 000 euros en peu de temps. Quand on voit les prix demands pour certaines maisons, c'est juste hallucinant comme c'est cher. Ce qui risque de baisser, c'est le logement en ville. Tant mieux pour ceux qui ne peuvent faire autrement que de vivre en ville ou pour les banlieusard qui pourront enfin se rapprocher de leur lieu de travail.


Pour se mettre "au vert" ou on assiste  une vritable fivre acheteuse. D'ici la a ce que le gouvernement viennent mettre une forme d'entrave genre pour contrer la btonisation ou la prservation du patrimoine  ::?: 




> C'est le jeu !
> On dit toujours qu'il faut investir quand c'est bas et vendre quand c'est haut, si t'as investit quand c'tait haut, bien fait pour toi ! La bulle immobilire ne peut pas gonfler  l'infini, de temps en temps il faut qu'elle se calme.
> Si quelqu'un achte une maison principale et qu'elle perd de la valeur pendant qu'il l'a rembourse ce n'est pas trop grave encore. Sauf si il perd son emploi, ne peut plus rembourser et est oblig de la vendre, le prix de vente pourrait tre plus faible que ce qu'il lui reste  rembourser et l il serait bien dans la merde, mais a lui apprendra  un investir quand l'conomie va mal.
> Pendant un moment les banques prtaient facilement de l'argent, les taux taient bas, donc plein de gens ont achet une maison et les prix ont monts. 
> 
> Pensez plutt  ceux qui n'ont pas encore investit dans l'immobilier et qui pourront acheter un logement  un prix raisonnable, dans 3, 4 ans.
> 
> 
> D'o vient cette fixation pour les proprits secondaires  l'tranger ? Il n'y a que toi qui est obsd avec a.
> ...


2/3 bricoles :

> quid des JO de Pkin d'hiver en 2022 ?  ::lol::   ::roll:: 
> la saison touristique 2020 a dj t dsastreuse printemps/grandes vacances/automne/noel/puis celles du ski) (a venir), histoire de boucle la boucle
> lEurope est un bordel politique donc la gestion des frontires et loi sur le continent dans les quelques 45 juridictions est un capharnam ... qu'il plus est lEurope n'est pas une ile 

L'ensemble des pays du sud de lEurope ne peuvent se permettre d'avoir encore une priode estivale printemps/t dsastreuse ... Paradoxalement le covid vient torpiller et doucher les prvisions de relance de secteur ... C'est cela l'hyper spcialisation dans l'industrie du tourisme et des services ...




> Pour l'instant, au niveau de la vaccination, tout se passe comme prvu :
> Covid-19. Un lien tabli en Norvge entre treize dcs et des effets secondaires du vaccin
> 
> La population japonaise est vieillissante et en parallle il y a des jeunes qui se suicident  cause de la crise conomique.
> Le Japon face  la hausse des suicides


En Asie la population est vieillissante .




> On dirait que plus la priode de confinement est longue, plus elle fait de dgt.


Comme par hasard ! Au plus on avance au moins on a de lien social ... Et tout est fait pour "sanctionner" , "sanctionner" , "sanctionner"  ... A un moment dans cette doxa les gens deviennent fout  ne plus pouvoir rien faire ... Si la peur "du gendarme"  celui qui ne sera "dans le rang" ... Cette "peur du gendarme" pse surtout sur ceux qui en ont le moins besoin ... Travailleurs et tudiants qui vivent avec une pe de damoclse ...




> Ralentir la propagation du virus c'est aussi ncessaire pour ne pas acclrer les mutations dj nombreuses


Trs juste.

----------


## Invit

> Des tudes sur l'inutilit du confinement sur la mortalit existe
> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/e...208-X/fulltext


Pas du tout. Ton papier dit qu'il n'ont pas observ d'efficacit mais que leurs donnes sont trs incompltes :

"in our analysis, full lockdowns and wide-spread COVID-19 testing were not associated with reductions in the number of critical cases or overall mortality.
There are important limitations with our data, including the fact that at or prior to May 1, 2020, many countries included in our dataset were not yet in the plateau or downslope phase of their individual epidemiologic curves, with border restrictions having been introduced only very recently"




> Par contre j'attend des tudes qui dmontrent le contraire.


Si tu avais lu ton papier, tu aurais vu qu'il se compare avec une tude sur Hong-Kong indiquant l'efficacit du confinement :

"Our study shows that non-pharmaceutical interventions (including border restrictions, quarantine and isolation, distancing, and changes in population behaviour) were associated with reduced transmission of COVID-19 in Hong Kong, and are also likely to have substantially reduced influenza transmission in early February, 2020."

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...090-6/fulltext

----------


## Ryu2000

> > quid des JO de Pkin d'hiver en 2022 ?


Tous les JO sont une perte d'argent, c'est du gaspillage de ressource.
On construit des infrastructures qui seront trs rapidement abandonnes.
a va peut-tre se calmer, mais avant il y avait une surenchre  chaque fois, chaque dition coutait plus cher que la prcdente.
Dcrpis ou abandonns : quand les temples des Jeux olympiques galrent  se reconvertir
Mais on peut trs bien organiser des JO sans public, dans des infrastructures existantes.
C'est un peu con de gaspiller autant de milliards, pour si peu de temps. (parfois a coute chre de dtruire ce qui a t construit)




> > la saison touristique 2020 a dj t dsastreuse printemps/grandes vacances/automne/noel/puis celles du ski)


Le saison touristique 2021 sera peut-tre encore pire.
Les restaurants, les bars, les boites de nuits, etc, seront peut-tre fermes plus longtemps en 2021 qu'en 2020.




> > lEurope est un bordel politique


Pour une fois l'UE laisse les pays grer le problme, ce qui est trs positif.
Je n'ai pas l'impression que l'UE impose beaucoup de chose en ce moment, ce qui est rare.
L'UE a mme laiss les pays fermer leur frontires, ce qui tait inimaginable avant 2020. (je crois que a a commenc en Allemagne, et sous certains aspects, l'UE est dirig par l'Allemagne)




> L'ensemble des pays du sud de lEurope ne peuvent se permettre d'avoir encore une priode estivale printemps/t dsastreuse ...


On va vers une grande dpression ou quelque chose comme a, de toute faon c'tait invitable vu la situation conomique des dernires dcennies.
Coronavirus : "C'est une sorte de nouvelle grande dpression qui commence", estime Arnaud Montebourg



> Les restaurateurs, les patrons de thtre, les salles de sports, les cafetiers sont sans perspectives d'ouverture. Le gouvernement devrait proposer une nouvelle salve d'aides. "C'est trs difficile pour l'tat de distribuer des aides  des centaines de milliers de commerants donc le temps que cela arrive, tout le monde sera dj mort", estime Arnaud Montebourg.
> 
> "Nous ne sommes pas dans une crise conomique. C'est une sorte de nouvelle grande dpression qui commence. *Parce que vous avez toutes les personnes qui taient intrimaires, en CDD qui ont perdu leur emploi.* On voit les files d'attente lors des distributions de soupe populaire qui s'allongent. Vous avez aujourd'hui une pauvret qui se rpand  une vitesse incroyable. [...] La France est une cocotte-minute", juge Arnaud Montebourg.
> 
> Dans son livre, L'engagement, Arnaud Montebourg critique la bureaucratie. "Elle est trs forte. Vous avez une sorte de cercle invisible et invincible presque, de la haute technocratie qui dirige ce pays. Et qui est une forme d'arrogance par rapport  la socit", conclut Arnaud Montebourg.


L'industrie du tourisme est morte, on a accorder des prts aux entreprises du milieu touristiques, mais elles ne pourront jamais rembours car elles vont faire faillites. (ou alors c'est l'esclavage, les restaurateurs travailleront toute leur vie pour rembourser une dette irremboursable)




> En Asie la population est vieillissante .


La situation au Japon est pire qu'ailleurs, les japonais doivent avoir 20 ans d'avance sur nous. L-bas la crise  commenc  la fin des annes 1980/au dbut des annes 1990.
Les japonais ne font pas d'enfants et il n'y a pas d'immigration. En France il y a une forte immigration et ceux qui viennent, sont gnralement issus de culture o l'ont fait beaucoup d'enfants.

=====
Bref, on va enfin arriver officiellement dans une crise conomique profonde, la faute sera entirement mise sur le SARS-CoV-2 (alors que mme sans a l'conomie tait dj condamne).




> "Our study shows that non-pharmaceutical interventions (including border restrictions, quarantine and isolation, distancing, and changes in population behaviour) were associated with reduced transmission of COVID-19 in Hong Kong, and are also likely to have substantially reduced influenza transmission in early February, 2020."


Ce qui serait chouette ce serait de ne confiner que les malades et les faibles, les autres devraient pouvoir continuer de vivre normalement (aller  la salle de sport et aux festivals).
Il y a des gens qui ne feraient pas de forme grave, il faudrait juste les empcher d'approcher des faibles.

Les restrictions nous affaiblissent, le manque d'activit physique est trs nocif.

----------


## micka132

> Pas du tout. Ton papier dit qu'il n'ont pas observ d'efficacit mais que leurs donnes sont trs incompltes :
> 
> "in our analysis, full lockdowns and wide-spread COVID-19 testing were not associated with reductions in the number of critical cases or overall mortality.
> There are important limitations with our data, including the fact that at or prior to May 1, 2020, many countries included in our dataset were not yet in the plateau or downslope phase of their individual epidemiologic curves, with border restrictions having been introduced only very recently"


Donc ils s'amusent  faire des papiers inutiles?  ::weird:: 
Pourquoi quand un papier te marque noir sur blanc quelque chose, si cela ne va pas dans le sens que tu veux il faut aller chercher le dtail qui le discrditerait complment. 




> Si tu avais lu ton papier, tu aurais vu qu'il se compare avec une tude sur Hong-Kong indiquant l'efficacit du confinement :
> "Our study shows that non-pharmaceutical interventions (including border restrictions, quarantine and isolation, distancing, and changes in population behaviour) were associated with reduced transmission of COVID-19 in Hong Kong, and are also likely to have substantially reduced influenza transmission in early February, 2020."


Regarde pour ton exemple : Including=>   Peut tre que ce n'est que la distanciation, peut-tre que ce n'est que le contrle des frontires? 


Peut-tre que demain une tude trouvera l'oppos, en s'appuyant sur d'autres donnes, et peut tre que plus tard on trouvera encore l'inverse avec une mta mta analyse?

Le gros problme c'est que toute ces tudes ne peuvent pas reflter la ralit, parce qu'elle est beaucoup trop complexe, mais qu'on veut faire croire celle-ci ou celle l c'est du sr, et donc on prend telle dcision. Et pour appuyer ces dcisions on fait peur puisqu'on a choisi le scenario catastrophe. D'autres s'en sortent pas plus mal avec d'autres choix.

----------


## Invit

> Donc ils s'amusent  faire des papiers inutiles?


Malheureusement, c'est trs possible. Figure-toi que c'est exactement comme a que certains font pour tre "meilleur expert mondial expertscape".




> Pourquoi quand un papier te marque noir sur blanc quelque chose, si cela ne va pas dans le sens que tu veux il faut aller chercher le dtail qui le discrditerait complment.


C'est une blague ? Je cite explicitement ton papier. C'est toi qui le dforme pour justifier ce que tu veux. 




> Le gros problme c'est que toute ces tudes ne peuvent pas reflter la ralit, parce qu'elle est beaucoup trop complexe, mais qu'on veut faire croire celle-ci ou celle l c'est du sr, et donc on prend telle dcision. Et pour appuyer ces dcisions on fait peur puisqu'on a choisi le scenario catastrophe. D'autres s'en sortent pas plus mal avec d'autres choix.


Raison de plus pour faire des tudes rigoureuses et pour lire les papiers, plutt que croire ce qu'en disent les gens (que ce soit le gouvernement ou des contradicteurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

Le coronavirus pourrait finir en simple rhume



> *Les chercheurs ont compar le SARS-CoV-2 avec les six autres coronavirus affectant l'Homme (les quatre virus du rhume, le SARS et le MERS).* Selon eux, le nouveau coronavirus se comporte comme ceux  l'origine du rhume. Ce dernier infecte gnralement les enfants  l'ge de 3  5 ans pour la premire fois, ge auquel la maladie est moins svre que chez l'adulte. Ensuite, les infections se rptent rgulirement jusqu' ce que le systme immunitaire soit suffisamment fort pour que linfection ne provoque que des symptmes bnins. En d'autres termes, le virus continue  circuler, mais il n'entrane plus de morts. C'est un peu la mme chose avec le vaccin : mme si celui-ci n'vite pas la transmission, il permet de limiter le nombre de cas graves.
> 
> Cette vision est partage par beaucoup de scientifiques.  Nos systmes de sant vont devoir s'adapter pour tenir sur le long terme, car la Covid va tre une maladie supplmentaire  prendre en charge. Les effets du coronavirus vont se ressentir pour les dcennies  venir, atteste dans La Croix Romulus Breban, chercheur  l'unit d'pidmiologie des maladies mergentes  l'Institut Pasteur, qui fait une analogie avec la grippe. Nous vivons avec cette maladie saisonnire et elle n'est plus traite comme une maladie d'importance primordiale, mme si elle fait toujours beaucoup de morts. Nous parvenons  contenir les pidmies parce que nous avons mis en place une stratgie de vaccination et qu'il y a des structures de surveillance  l'chelle internationale.


Il est possible que le SARS-CoV-2 devienne comme le rhume et la grippe. Nos systmes immunitaires vont apprendre  le combattre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...fp?id=10676475

Maintenant le coup des masques FFP2 ? Masque en tissu et chirurgicaux bientt interdit ?

En France , Allemagne , Autriche , Belgique ... Cela vire au scandale d'tat  :8O: 

Si on commence  interdire l'accs aux commerces / TC / service (publique et de soin) faute de FFP2 pour les civils , on va assister  des meutes devant les magasins ?

A toujours prendre la population pour des imbciles , les gens vont finir par se rvolter ... Cela va tourner  lmeute ...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Bon bah c'est officiel : les "pieds nickels font de la science" avouent que leur traitement ne rduit pas la mortalit : 

"We agree with colleagues that clinical outcomes are also key elements to consider when assessing the effect of hydroxychloroquine-azythromycin (HCQ-AZ) combination [1]. To this end, we reanalyzed our data on all patients enrolled in our study (n=42) and, in addition to viral clearance over time, we analyzed clinical outcomes, including the need for oxygen therapy, transfer to intensive care unit (ICU), death and length of stay at hospital. Requirement for oxygen therapy, transfer to ICU and death did not significantly differ between groups."

Mais on a quand mme droit  un joker sur la dure d'hospitalisation pour sauver les meubles :

"Length of stay at hospital and viral persistence were significantly shorter in the treated patients group, compared to the control group. Length of stay was calculated in 38 of 42 patients because two patients died, one was discharged against medical advice and information was missing for one patient"

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7779282/

----------


## Ryu2000

Cette quipe de scientifique disait que l'hydroxychloroquine diminuait la charge virale et c'est confirm par l'tude.
Covid-19 : non, Didier Raoult n'a pas admis que l'hydroxychloroquine tait inefficace



> L'IHU insiste lui pour rappeler que cette tude s'intressait avant tout  la charge virale. "La premire tude de l'IHU (Gautret et al) n'a jamais tir de conclusions sur la mortalit *mais sur la charge virale, qui chute grce (au traitement) hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine*", explique sur Twitter Yanis Roussel, doctorant et charg de communication  l'IHU Mditerrane Infection. Une contre-vrit pour Matthieu Mulot qui rappelle que l'tude Gautret et al portait aussi sur la mortalit (dans un endpoint secondaire, c'est  dire de manire plus marginale).
> 
> Dans la lettre publie, les chercheurs de l'IHU crivaient galement que "la dure du sjour  l'hpital et la persistance virale taient sensiblement plus courtes dans le groupe de patients traits". Ils ne reviennent donc pas sur cette affirmation. "*L'efficacit de HCQ (hydroxychloroquine) + AZ (azithromycine) pour rduire la dure du portage viral*, montre dans notre tude IJAA a t confirme, avec par la suite la dmonstration d'une efficacit sur la mortalit. Nous n'avons jamais chang d'avis", a d'ailleurs tweet lundi matin, le professeur marseillais. "Non, Didier Raoult n'a pas chang d'avis, renchrit Yanis Roussel, interrog par le JDD. Cette lettre se situe dans un contexte. Il s'agit d'un dbat scientifique, pas de politique."


Il n'y a pas plus de morts chez ceux qui prennent de l'hydroxychloroquine, en revanche pour ceux qui prennent de Remdesivir, ce n'est pas la mme chose.

====
Il est facile d'avoir des carences en vitamine D :
Covid-19 : 73 experts lancent un appel pour qu'on donne de la vitamine D  la population franaise



> a ne remplacera pas le vaccin et d'ailleurs ce n'est pas prsent comme la panace, mais a pourrait aider : 73 experts francophones et 6 socits savantes franaises (notamment la Socit Franaise de Pdiatrie et la Socit Franaise de Griatrie et Grontologie) appellent  donner un supplment en vitamine D  l'ensemble de la population franaise, en particulier aux personnes ges et  risque. Un nombre croissant d'tudes scientifiques montre en effet que la vitamine D pourrait avoir un effet protecteur contre l'infection, et surtout contre les formes de graves.


On en trouve ici :
VITAMINE D QUALID
Je conseil a aussi :
COLLAGNE PEPTIDE PEPTAN 1 (TENDONS & ARTICULATIONS) (avec l'alimentation actuelle c'est difficile de ne pas avoir de carence en collagne)
Ce produit aide certaines personnes  dormir :
ZMB PIDOLATES (Magnsium, Zinc, Vitamine B6)
Il parait que a c'est pas mal, parce qu'il y a trop d'Omga 6 et pas assez d'Omga 3 dans ce qu'on mange :
OMGA 3 EPAX

----------


## Invit

> Cette quipe de scientifique disait que l'hydroxychloroquine diminuait la charge virale et c'est confirm par l'tude.
> Covid-19 : non, Didier Raoult n'a pas admis que l'hydroxychloroquine tait inefficace


Personne ne dit le contraire. Ca dit juste que a ne rduit pas la mortalit ni le besoin d'oxygne ou de ranimation. Alors que pendant des mois, ils nous ont fait croire qu'on mourrait moins chez eux grce  leur traitement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personne ne dit le contraire.


Donc il n'y a pas de problme et tout le monde est d'accord.

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a pas plus de morts chez ceux qui prennent de l'hydroxychloroquine, en revanche pour ceux qui prennent de Remdesivir, ce n'est pas la mme chose.


Est-ce-qu'un jour on pourra enfin parler de l'HCQ sans qu'on nous sorte le remdesivir ?
Si je parle d'un problme dans un code JavaScript, tu vas me sortir "oui mais C on peut avoir des memory leaks" ?




> Je conseil a aussi :
> COLLAGNE PEPTIDE PEPTAN 1 (TENDONS & ARTICULATIONS) (avec l'alimentation actuelle c'est difficile de ne pas avoir de carence en collagne)
> Ce produit aide certaines personnes  dormir :
> ZMB PIDOLATES (Magnsium, Zinc, Vitamine B6)
> Il parait que a c'est pas mal, parce qu'il y a trop d'Omga 6 et pas assez d'Omga 3 dans ce qu'on mange :
> OMGA 3 EPAX


Merci docteur. Vous prennez la carte ?

----------


## Invit

> Donc il n'y a pas de problme et tout le monde est d'accord.


Maintenant oui : ils ont admis que HCQ ne semble pas rduire la mortalit ni les cas graves, avec cette tude, contrairement  ce qu'ils ont racont pendant des mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Merci docteur.


Nutrimuscle c'est un excellent magasin de compltement alimentaire, c'est du haut de gamme.

Bref, un peu de Vitamines, un peu de Peptan, un peu de ZMB, un peu de Cratine, un peu d'Omga 3, a ne fait de mal  personne (c'est pas vident d'avoir ce qu'il faut uniquement via l'alimentation).
C'est bien d'essayer de renfoncer son *systme immunitaire*. Surtout qu'on est enferm chez nous en ce moment, on n'a pas d'activit physique, si en plus on a des carences

----------


## el_slapper

> Bon bah c'est officiel : les "pieds nickels font de la science" avouent que leur traitement ne rduit pas la mortalit : (.../...)


Le pire, c'est qu'on avait dj ces rsultats fin avril 2020 : la chloroquine ne sauve pas des vies, elle libre des lits plus vite. J'ai du le poster  l'poque - et je n'tais sans doute pas le seul. Quasiment 9 mois pour accepter l'vidence. Evidence soutenue par les faits.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le pire, c'est qu'on avait dj ces rsultats fin avril 2020 : *la chloroquine ne sauve pas des vies, elle libre des lits plus vite.* J'ai du le poster  l'poque - et je n'tais sans doute pas le seul. Quasiment 9 mois pour accepter l'vidence. Evidence soutenue par les faits.


Du coup, dans la situation actuelle (enfin depuis le dbut de la pandmie en France), librer des lits plus vite, c'est quand mme sauver des vies. Et, donc, la chloroquine sauve bien des vies. N'en dplaise  certains !  :8-):

----------


## Lucio_

L'tude ne concernait pas les patients en ra, qui sont les endroits qui risquent d'tre surchargs.
Mais bon, vous avez plus de chances d'y passer (12.5% contre 0%), de finir en ranimation (25% contre 11,9%), par contre vous serez malade moins longtemps.
 moins que l'chantillon ne soit pas assez important. Mais dans ce cas-l, il reste insuffisant concernant la libration des lits.

----------


## Invit

> Du coup, dans la situation actuelle (enfin depuis le dbut de la pandmie en France), librer des lits plus vite, c'est quand mme sauver des vies. Et, donc, la chloroquine sauve bien des vies. N'en dplaise  certains !


Mme pas. Dans la publication, ils disent que a ne rduit pas non plus le passage  l'oxygnothrapie ni  la ra. Or c'tait surtout les lits de ra qui taient en tension.

----------


## Invit

En ce qui concerne les traitements, parmi toutes les molcules miraculeuses qu'on nous a sorti, on devrait enfin avoir des rsultats srieux pour la vitamine D et pour le mdicament mystre de l'Institut Pasteur de Lille, d'ici quelques mois :
https://trialsjournal.biomedcentral....63-020-04928-5
https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/870155/a...box=1601024679

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'tude ne concernait pas les patients en ra


Une fois que t'es en ranimation c'est trop tard,  ce moment l le problme ce n'est plus la charge virale. Ce mdicament peut tre efficace en prvention ou au tout dbut de la maladie.
On devrait en apprendre plus dans le futur, car je crois que des chercheurs de l'IHU  Mditerrane Infection continuent de raliser des tudes sur l'hydroxychloroquine.

La Belgique ne rigole pas avec le traage de la maladie :
Covid-19. Une Belge aurait ramen le variant britannique de Suisse, 5 000 personnes en quarantaine



> Habitant Edegem, prs dAnvers, la mre de famille a pris des vacances en Suisse du 19 au 27 dcembre. Divorce, elle avait laiss sa fille  son pre, mais la rcupre  son retour. Le 3 janvier, la mre a effectu un test Covid-19 et sest avre positive. Trois jours aprs, cest sa fille qui a dvelopp les premiers symptmes de la maladie. Elle et son pre ont tous deux t galement contamins, et il sagit du variant britannique du virus.
> 
> Le 17 janvier, les autorits communales ont dcid de fermer deux coles afin de freiner sa propagation. Dans ltablissement dEdegem, o la fillette tait scolarise, des tests ont t raliss sur 1 450 lves et 250 enseignants. Dans lcole de Kontich, o un professeur dEdegem tait galement en poste, ce sont 500 lves et 50 enseignants qui ont t tests. Quelques tests sont revenus positifs, mais les autorits locales nont divulgu aucun chiffre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Du coup, dans la situation actuelle (enfin depuis le dbut de la pandmie en France), librer des lits plus vite, c'est quand mme sauver des vies. Et, donc, la chloroquine sauve bien des vies. N'en dplaise  certains !


Certains faisant des spculations sur l'efficacit thrapeutique d'un mdicament  partir d'tudes n'voquant pas l'tat de sant de malades: pas de score news2, aucun de taux d'hypertension, de cardiaques, d'obsit. Peut-tre devrait-on dlocaliser la pharmacope en Chine et en Inde, on ferait l aussi des conomies d'chelle.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs certaines tudes il est possible que certains vaccins soient moins efficace avec certains variants.
Le scenario tant redout se confirme: le variant sud-africain serait rsistant au vaccin



> De premiers lments semblaient montrer une efficacit au moins du vaccin de BioNTech/Pfizer, le premier arriv sur le march, contre une des mutations partage par les trois variants, la N501Y.
> (...)
> Une tude de chercheurs sud-africains mise en ligne, mercredi, et pas encore value par dautres scientifiques, va plus loin. Elle conclut que le variant sud-africain dans son ensemble "est largement rsistant aux anticorps neutralisants provoqus en rponse  une infection par des souches en circulation prcdemment".


C'est un peu comme avec la grippe, parfois le vaccin cible un variant et le patient est infect par un autre variant.
Mais d'un autre ct, il y a galement des tudes qui disent que si t'as guris de la maladie une fois, t'es un peu plus rsistants aux autres variants. Donc peut-tre que les anticorps qui apparaissent aprs la vaccination, vont un petit peu aider quand mme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais d'un autre ct, il y a galement des tudes qui disent que si t'as guris de la maladie une fois, t'es un peu plus rsistants aux autres variants. Donc peut-tre que les anticorps qui apparaissent aprs la vaccination, vont un petit peu aider quand mme.


Un peu c'est pas beaucoup voire peu signifiant. D'ailleurs dans ton article :



> Une tude de chercheurs sud-africains mise en ligne, mercredi, et pas encore value par dautres scientifiques, va plus loin. Elle conclut que le variant sud-africain dans son ensemble "est largement rsistant aux anticorps neutralisants provoqus en rponse  une infection par des souches en circulation prcdemment".


Comme quoi l'ide de laisser le virus se propager en confinant unquement les vieux n'est pas une bonne ide car en se dupliquant il a d'autant plus de chances de crer des variants soit plus contagieux soit plus dangereux, soit les deux. C'est le cas pour la grippe qui peut-tre plus ou moins dangereuse suivant les annes. Et comme pour la grippe l'immunit plus ou moins grande procure par les vaccins ne dure pas ternellement. Et puis mme une forme lgre peut laisser des squelles pas forcment diagnostiques et si l'on rechute avec une autre variante et des squelles pas encore rsorbes sur des organes essentiels a peu mal se passer y compris pour des plus jeunes. 

Ce n'est pas qu'une grosse grippe comme tu le dis souvent. C'est plus dangereux, plus contagieux avec des risques de contamination quasiment toute l'anne et des squelles qui peuvent durer longtemps (plusieurs mois) contrairement  la grippe. Bref,  part le fait que c'est un virus il n'y a pas grand chose de comparable, les consquences n'ont rien de comparables. La chance pour l'instant c'est que cela se passe plutt bien pour une grande majorit, mais cela risque de ne pas durer si on laissait faire, en tous cas ce serait jouer avec le feu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Or c'tait surtout les lits de ra qui taient en tension.


Tu as vraiment bien intgr le vocabulaire comptable des gestionnaires/politiciens ddaigneux, mprisants et mprisables. Oui je sais, c'est une expression, mais elle n'est pas anodine, c'est mpriser les gens, leurs comptences et leurs problmes, c'est dpersonnaliser les services en les assimilant  un problme d'intendance. Des lits en tension on s'en fout un peu et  la limite tant mieux s'ils sont bien tendus, par contre le personnel soignant c'est un vrai problme et depuis un an c'est de pire en pire, alors que c'tait dj pas loin de la catastrophe avant. Faudrait peut-tre penser  eux de temps en temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en se dupliquant il a d'autant plus de chances de crer des variants soit plus contagieux soit plus dangereux, soit les deux.


*Soit aucun des 2*. 
Les autres virus de la famille du SARS-CoV-2 ont disparu naturellement parce qu'ils sont devenu moins dangereux et moins contagieux.
Il n'y a pas eu besoin de vaccin contre le SARS-CoV-1 ni contre le MERS-CoV.

Si le virus devenait plus contagieux mais que toute la dangerosit disparaissait, les gens dvelopperaient des anticorps sans prendre de risque. (a existe des maladies bnigne, des variants du SARS-CoV-2 peuvent tre bnin (dans le tas a doit bien exister))
La grande majorit des gens qui sont contamin par le SARS-CoV-2 gurissent sans problme et ils n'ont pas de squelle non plus. Mais comme on s'affaiblit  cause des restrictions, le moindre petit virus peut finir par faire mal.
Il est possible que le Remdesivir ait aid le virus  muter.
Le Remdesivir  lorigine du variant anglais ? Les suspicions de Didier Raoult



> Selon linfectiologue marseillais, le Remdesivir est un agent mutagne et son utilisation sur certains patients immuno-dprims pourrait tre  lorigine de la mutation du virus :  P*our peu que vous ayez associ des anticorps spcifiques et quelque chose qui acclre la mutation du virus, vous avez jou  lapprenti-sorcier et vous avez cr un virus rsistant aux anticorps et qui va pouvoir se diffuser. On suspecte que cest ce qui sest pass avec le mutant anglais* , avance Didier Raoult, sans pour autant apporter de donnes statistiques pour corroborer son propos. Encore une fois, il compare le mdicament de Gilead avec son traitement  base dhydroxychloroquine :  On a toujours plus de risque avec un traitement que lon ne connat pas quavec un mdicament que lon a donn  des milliards de gens , insiste-t-il. Didier Raoult continue donc de dfendre lhydroxychloroquine malgr la dernire polmique qui a agit la toile le week-end dernier.





> Ce n'est pas qu'une grosse grippe comme tu le dis souvent.


Ah ben non, pour certains c'est moins grave qu'une grippe, il y a des asymptotique qui gurissent sans avoir de symptme.
Cette maladie est un problme pour ceux qui ont un systme immunitaire faible, mais en principe quand on est contamin la premire fois le systme immunitaire apprend  combattre la maladie, ensuite il est plus efficace pour lutter contre les autres variants. D'aprs certaines tudes mme attraper un rhume peut aider le systme immunitaire  combattre les variants du SARS-CoV-2.
Peut-tre que dans le futur il y a aura : rhume, grippe, et SARS-CoV-2 chaque anne. Et le SARS-CoV-2 ne sera pas la maladie la plus dangereuse des 3.
Le seul problme c'est que la maladie est nouvelle, mais une fois que nos systmes immunitaires seront habitus, ce sera comme un petit rhume.

Les restrictions feront plus de dgts que le virus. (augmentation des cancers, de l'obsit (obsit qui peut entrainer une forme de diabte), dpression, etc)
Si le gouvernement tait responsable il laisserait les Franais aller  la salle de sport, pour renforcer leur systme immunitaire.

Et le plus grave c'est la crise conomique. (qui fera encore plus de morts que les cancers).
Dette : le dficit budgtaire de la France a doubl en 2020



> Le dficit de ltat - hors primtre des collectivits locales et de la scurit sociale - est pass de prs de 93 milliards d'euros en 2019  178,2 milliards d'euros en 2020. C'est aussi 30 milliards d'euros de plus que le dficit enregistr en 2009 lors de la crise financire.


Le gouvernement ne compte pas faire baisser la dette avant 2025 Cest beaucoup trop tard



> Du cash frais pour continuer  tourner. 2020: la mga-salle de shoot pour financer la France injecte 1 milliard par jour. Les Franais ont le droit de connatre la vrit. Notre avenir ne tient qu un fil: le professionnalisme dune petite agence de ltat, lAgence France Trsor. Une quarantaine de personnes dans un open space. Des agents sous contrat qui pourraient tout aussi bien bosser pour des banques ou en salle de marchs. Ce sont nos mercenaires de la dette.


L'tat de l'conomie est beaucoup plus inquitant que les nombreux variants du virus

Il ne faut pas avoir peur de cette maladie (sauf si on est obse ou cardiaque), si quelqu'un avec un bon systme immunitaire attrape la maladie, il faut qu'il s'isole le temps de la combattre et aprs il peut sortir de l'isolement. (le problme c'est que bien souvent on est contamin sans le savoir)
Ce sont les asymptomatiques qui contaminent le plus de monde (mme si ils ne toussent pas).

----------


## Invit

> Tu as vraiment bien intgr le vocabulaire comptable des gestionnaires/politiciens ddaigneux, mprisants et mprisables. Oui je sais, c'est une expression, mais elle n'est pas anodine, c'est mpriser les gens, leurs comptences et leurs problmes, c'est dpersonnaliser les services en les assimilant  un problme d'intendance. Des lits en tension on s'en fout un peu et  la limite tant mieux s'ils sont bien tendus, par contre le personnel soignant c'est un vrai problme et depuis un an c'est de pire en pire, alors que c'tait dj pas loin de la catastrophe avant. Faudrait peut-tre penser  eux de temps en temps.


Merci beaucoup pour cette belle leon d'humilit, de compassion et d'humanisme.
Mes sentiments et penses personnelles ne sont pas le sujet et je n'ai pas  les taler en permanence pour justifier mes propos. Et surtout tu n'en as aucune ide alors tes insultes de merde, tu te les gardes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Merci beaucoup pour cette belle leon d'humilit, de compassion et d'humanisme.
> Mes sentiments et penses personnelles ne sont pas le sujet et je n'ai pas  les taler en permanence pour justifier mes propos. Et surtout tu n'en as aucune ide alors tes insultes de merde, tu te les gardes.


Ce n'tait pas une insulte. Si tu sais lire j'ai parl du vocabulaire comptable des gestionnaires/politiciens ddaigneux, mprisants et mprisables, ce sont donc ceux qui sont  l'origine de ce vocabulaire que je trouve mprisable. Et c'est bien pour relativiser que j'ai dit que c'tait une expression, sous-entendu une faon de parler que l'on reprend couramment sans ncessairement avoir conscience qu'elle n'est pas anodine, car elle induit un tat d'esprit pour aborder la situation, sans prendre en considration l'aspect humain qui est pourtant ici essentiel. Cela fait pro mais en mme temps c'est un lment de langage pour formater les esprits. Je n'ai pas dit pas que c'tait ton intention, j'ai dit que tu l'as bien intgr, je n'ai pas dit pas que tu l'as bien matris.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les nerlandais supportent mal les restrictions, quand on leur impose un couvre-feu ils font des meutes.
Coronavirus : des manifestations anti-confinement aux Pays-Bas basculent en meutes



> Les troubles sont survenus au lendemain de l'instauration de mesures sanitaires plus strictes pour enrayer la propagation du coronavirus, *dont un couvre-feu* - une premire dans le pays depuis la Deuxime Guerre mondiale.  Amsterdam, la police a fait usage dans l'aprs-midi de canons  eau pour disperser des manifestants runis sur une place du centre-ville, ont dclar des tmoins.
> 
> Prs de 200 personnes, certaines d'entre elles ayant jet des pierres et tir des feux d'artifice, ont t arrtes dans la capitale, a indiqu la police. La chane de tlvision NOS a rapport que la police anti-meute a t dploye dans au moins une dizaine de villes aprs l'entre en vigueur du couvre-feu  21 h.
> 
> Elle a fait tat de vhicules incendis, de jets de pierres contre les forces de l'ordre et de dgradations de biens publics. Dans la soire, la police militaire a dclar sur Twitter qu'elle se dployait pour pauler la police dans au moins deux villes du Sud du pays. Sur des images tlvises, on pouvait voir des bandes de jeunes piller des magasins, lancer des bicyclettes et dclencher des incendies  Eindhoven.


Il parait que rcemment  Amsterdam la plupart des gens ne portaient de masque dans la rue. Quand tu fais des meutes le masque est pratique parce qu'il cache le visage. (il ne manque plus que des lunettes et une capuche ou un bonnet et c'est parfait)

C'est marrant qu'en France il ne se passe rien, les franais ont tout accept sans bronch. Alors que les restrictions sont beaucoup plus dures.

================
Edit :
Covid-19.  Nous nous dirigeons vers une guerre civile  : en Europe, le ton monte contre le confinement



> Des milliers de personnes avaient aussi manifest samedi  Madrid, dnonant la  tromperie  dun virus qui, selon certains manifestants,  nexiste pas . De nombreux manifestants ne portaient pas de masques, malgr lobligation lgale de le porter en permanence sur la voie publique et au milieu de la troisime vague, qui a fait plus de 400 morts par jour cette semaine.
> 
> * Les gens doivent enlever leur bandeau sur les yeux, avoir moins peur et se rendre compte que ce nest quune mauvaise grippe, quil faut attendre quelle passe et cest tout , a dclar  lAFP Milagros Solana, une retraite de 71 ans.*
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines, la gronde des anti-confinements enfle. Le week-end dernier, quelques milliers de personnes ont galement manifest  Prague contre les mesures de restriction mises en place pour freiner la propagation du virus.
> 
> Fin octobre 2020, les Italiens avaient fait entendre leurs mcontentements. Des milliers de personnes avaient manifest, plus ou moins violemment, du nord au sud du pays contre le couvre-feu. Les autorits italiennes avaient redouter une bombe sociale aprs le dernier dcret, particulirement restrictif, mis en place pour viter le retour du cauchemar du printemps dernier.


J'aime bien voir des gens qui se rvoltent un peu.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'tait pas une insulte. Si tu sais lire j'ai parl du vocabulaire comptable des gestionnaires/politiciens ddaigneux, mprisants et mprisables, ce sont donc ceux qui sont  l'origine de ce vocabulaire que je trouve mprisable. Et c'est bien pour relativiser que j'ai dit que c'tait une expression, sous-entendu une faon de parler que l'on reprend couramment sans ncessairement avoir conscience qu'elle n'est pas anodine, car elle induit un tat d'esprit pour aborder la situation, sans prendre en considration l'aspect humain qui est pourtant ici essentiel. Cela fait pro mais en mme temps c'est un lment de langage pour formater les esprits. Je n'ai pas dit pas que c'tait ton intention, j'ai dit que tu l'as bien intgr, je n'ai pas dit pas que tu l'as bien matris.


Tu n'as jamais entendu des expressions comme "c'tait juste" ou "c'tait tendu" ? Et tu n'as jamais lu, entendu ou vu un media parler de tension dans les hopitaux ? Et tu connais une expression aussi simple et explicite pour dire la mme chose de faon plus humaine ?
Dsol mais sous couvert de je dis a mais je dis rien, c'est bien un procs d'intention, insultant et mprisable, et compltement hors-sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu n'as jamais lu, entendu ou vu un media parler de tension dans les hopitaux ?


Moi j'en ai entendu parler !
2019 : Urgences : qu'est-ce que le plan "hpital sous tension" ?
2018 : Urgences : le dispositif "hpital sous tension" en vigueur dans prs de 100 tablissements
2017 : Epidmies hivernales : lAP-HP a dclench le niveau 3 du plan  Hpital en Tension 
2016 : CHU de Rennes : plan "hpital en tension" niveau 2 dclench
2015 : Marisol Touraine dclenche le plan ORSAN pour faire face  lpidmie de grippe saisonnire
2014 : Service durgences hospitalires : situations de tension et rsilience

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les nerlandais supportent mal les restrictions, quand on leur impose un couvre-feu ils font des meutes.
> Coronavirus : des manifestations anti-confinement aux Pays-Bas basculent en meutes
> 
> Il parait que rcemment  Amsterdam la plupart des gens ne portaient de masque dans la rue. Quand tu fais des meutes le masque est pratique parce qu'il cache le visage. (il ne manque plus que des lunettes et une capuche ou un bonnet et c'est parfait)
> 
> C'est marrant qu'en France il ne se passe rien, les franais ont tout accept sans bronch. Alors que les restrictions sont beaucoup plus dures.
> 
> ================
> Edit :
> ...


Les manifs contre la loi scurit ou les meutes en banlieues durant les confinements 1 et 2  ... Renseignes toi auprs de policiers tu verras .

Donc en France aussi , cela tourne  lmeute , simplement on le masque pour ne pas froisser l'opinion .

On ne veut surtout pas montrer le nombre de vhicule du SAMU ou des pompiers caillasss . Puis le jour ou l'ambulance ne viendra faute dmeute on dira que c'est la faute du SAMU. Ou comment la loi se retourne contre ceux qui sont censs nous porter secours ...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc en France aussi , cela tourne  lmeute , simplement on le masque pour ne pas froisser l'opinion .


En France il n'y a pas eu de manifestation contre les mesures du gouvernement (confinement, couvre feu) aussi violente ou aussi massive qu'aux Pays-Bas.

====
En Chine ils ont trouv un moyen pour motiver les gens  rapidement se faire vacciner :
Covid-19 : le dpistage rectal de plus en plus frquent en Chine



> Dans le quartier de Daxing, au sud de Pkin, plus dun millier de professeurs et d'lves ont t soumis au dpistage rectal, *en plus du prlvement dans le nez et la gorge*. Pour le docteur Li Tongzeng, ces nouveaux test sont trs utiles : "Le coronavirus reste prsent plus longtemps dans l'anus que dans les voies respiratoires. Le dpistage rectal permet  daugmenter le taux de dtection des personnes infectes, notamment par les nouveaux variants."


Pour la blague : on te fait un prlvement dans le nez, puis un prlvement dans la gorge, puis un dpistage rectal, puis une prise de sang et  la fin on te dit que si tu te fais vacciner on ne te fera plus subir d'examen.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En Chine ils ont trouv un moyen pour motiver les gens  rapidement se faire vacciner :
> Covid-19 : le dpistage rectal de plus en plus frquent en Chine
> 
> Pour la blague : on te fait un prlvement dans le nez, puis un prlvement dans la gorge, puis un dpistage rectal, puis une prise de sang et  la fin on te dit que si tu te fais vacciner on ne te fera plus subir d'examen.


D'aprs les scientifiques : c'est encore plus performant niveau tracking que dans le nez ... En Europe on test l'analyse en station d'puration.

Niveau image que renvoie ce type de test c'est : ne venez pas en Chine sinon c'est coloscopie  ::?: 

Histoire de dcourager tout voyageur entrant / sortant de Chine c'est radical.  ::?:   :8O:

----------


## MABROUKI

> En France il n'y a pas eu de manifestation contre les mesures du gouvernement (confinement, couvre feu) aussi violente ou aussi massive qu'aux Pays-Bas.
> 
> ====
> En Chine ils ont trouv un moyen pour motiver les gens  rapidement se faire vacciner :
> Covid-19 : le dpistage rectal de plus en plus frquent en Chine
> 
> Pour la blague : on te fait un prlvement dans le nez, puis un prlvement dans la gorge, puis un dpistage rectal, puis une prise de sang et  la fin on te dit que si tu te fais vacciner on ne te fera plus subir d'examen.


Etonnant &  indit  ,le  virus  emprunterai  la voie  rectale pour nous emmerder ,c'est le cas de le dire, mener la vie dure , 
Dois-t-on comprendre aussi  qu'on sera bientt oblig de mettre un masque ( inventer) sur le gros cul, et que les petes et les gaz seront confins chez leur propritaire.
Ce  virus, mon  dieu, est un vraie zombie !!!
Autrement  dit c'est  un truc typiquement  chinois de se faire entuber par le gros  cul.
Chez moi ,c'est  une blague  populaire  de dire "qu'on  s'est fait pntrer le  gros doigt dans l'anus jusqu' la garde" pour dire qu'on s'est fait avoir aller-retour .
Les chinois  envisageraient-il ,aprs avoir couv ce virus de merde et nous le refiler , de nous mettre le doigt dans le cul pour nous dire qu'ils nous ont eu, gros jean comme devant !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu n'as jamais entendu des expressions comme "c'tait juste" ou "c'tait tendu" ? Et tu n'as jamais lu, entendu ou vu un media parler de tension dans les hopitaux ? Et tu connais une expression aussi simple et explicite pour dire la mme chose de faon plus humaine ?
> Dsol mais sous couvert de je dis a mais je dis rien, c'est bien un procs d'intention, insultant et mprisable, et compltement hors-sujet.


Bien sr que j'ai dj entendu l'expression "tension dans les hpitaux". Je dis simplement qu'elle ne veut rien dire, qu'elle n'est pas signifiante car elle ne rend compte ni de l'intensit du problme, ni de sa nature (lit/structure/quipement/personnel). 

Et en l'occurrence en ce moment je me dis qu'il faudrait penser au personnel, car cela fait presque un an qu'ils ont une charge de travail supplmentaire importante soutenue, continue et pour certains risque, en plus du travail qu'ils faisaient les annes prcdentes, sans compter la baisse des effectifs due aux arrts maladie pour cause de covid justement. Et si cela dure trop longtemps c'est pas impossible que mme les plus vaillants et rsistants finissent par tre au bout du rouleau, compltement puiss. Ce ne sont pas que les lits qui vont manquer si a continue, c'est aussi le personnel. Tout a n'est pas voqu dans l'expression "tension dans les hpitaux". Cela pourrait tout aussi bien voquer un manque d'quipement ncessaire aux soins comme c'tait le cas pour les respirateurs ou un manque de places. On vite ainsi de parler spcifiquement de l'aspect humain des hpitaux, des patients, des conditions de travail et de la sant du personnel. 

Concernant l'intensit du problme, c'est la mme expression que l'on entend depuis 10 ans. Si la premire anne tait dj en tension, qu'il y a de plus en plus de grves et de lits dans les couloirs, cela fait dj longtemps qu'on devrait parler de *sur*tension, alors aujourd'hui avec le covid en plus... Mais en employant toujours cette mme expression les gens peuvent se dire que la situation est la mme qu'il y a dix ans, donc au final pas plus grave qu'avant, et qu'elle sera toujours grable puisqu'on en a l'habitude. Genre la tension dans les hpitaux c'est normal. Donc forcment cette expression habituelle passe facile, a mange pas de pain, c'est la routine, c'est quasiment insignifiant mme si c'est vrai.

Et ce n'tait pas insultant mme si le dbut de ma rponse tait ironique. J'aurais pu dire la mme chose dans d'autres circonstances, mais si j'ai souvent entendu parler de tension dans les hpitaux, j'ai moins souvent entendu parler de tension sur les lits. Et l encore aucune vocation du personnel soignant. Voil pourquoi j'ai cit ta phrase pour faire cette remarque.

----------


## Ryu2000

On va peut-tre pouvoir tirer des informations de l'exprience qui a eu lieu :
En Isral, des milliers d'ultra-orthodoxes runis aux obsques d'un rabbin malgr le virus


Si a ne crer par de cluster, on devrait laisser le Hellfest avoir lieu. C'est rien du tout 20 000 personnes pendant 3 jours

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Au lieu de s'en prendre au quidam moyen, le gouvernement ferait mieux de s'occuper des hpitaux. 

https://actu.fr/ile-de-france/buchel..._39108490.html
https://www.bfmtv.com/paris/ile-de-f...101290317.html
https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...101310260.html
https://www.bfmtv.com/politique/couv...102010066.html
https://www.cnews.fr/france/2021-02-...emique-1041711

https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/296...-agglomeration
https://www.ladepeche.fr/2021/01/29/...se-9340790.php

Ou comment le couvre feu aggrave la situation , en mettant plus de monde dans les transports en HDP et en gnrant plus de bouchons ...

Forcement qui dit plus de bouchons dit aussi plus de risque de se faire verbaliser ... Me dit on dans l'oreillette que les franais sont indisciplins infantiliss plutt . 

Ces mthodes sont justes  gerber. Des travailleurs qui n'ont pas d'attestations et qui mettent plus d'1 heure sont considrs comme des vulgaires chiens, que la fourrires essaye d'attraper. 

https://actu.fr/ile-de-france/paris_..._39064587.html

Ce gouvernement est une honte .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des travailleurs qui n'ont pas d'attestations et qui mettent plus d'1 heure sont considrs comme des vulgaires chiens, que la fourrires essaye d'attraper.


Les travailleurs peuvent tlcharger l'attestation. Si ils ne l'ont pas ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'a eux mme.

L'article des Yvelines, parle de bouchons le dimanche en fin d'aprs midi, il ne devait donc pas il y avoir beaucoup de gens qui rentraient du boulot  ce moment la.
Aujourd'hui avoir un travail est un privilge, pensez aux festivals, aux salles de sport, aux restaurants, aux bars, aux discothques, aux cinmas, aux thtres, aux muses, aux conventions, etc. Donc il ne faut pas se plaindre. (en plus il y a souvent du tltravail)




> Au lieu de s'en prendre au quidam moyen, le gouvernement ferait mieux de s'occuper des hpitaux.


Officiellement, en dissuadant les gens de sortir de chez eux, le gouvernement diminue le nombre de nouveaux malades et libre de la place dans les hpitaux.
En ralit a ne fonctionne pas du tout leur plan, mais ils sont tous nuls et conseill par des corrompus, donc forcment que a ne peut que mal se passer.

Les dcisions sont toutes mauvaises, on dirait qu'ils le font exprs, mais ce n'est peut-tre juste que de l'incomptence.
Peut-tre qu' force d'assigner le peuple  domicile, a va finir en rvolution ^^. Pour l'instant les Franais sont calme, mais si a continue pendant des annes, ils vont surement commencer  s'agacer un petit peu.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir , 




> Les travailleurs peuvent tlcharger l'attestation. Si ils ne l'ont pas ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'a eux mme.


Donc tu trouves normal que des employeurs ne donnent pas d'attestation, tout en sachant que des employs dans leur murs arrivent aprs 18h ???!!! 

J'en connait qui sont hors la loi.




> L'article des Yvelines, parle de bouchons le dimanche en fin d'aprs midi, il ne devait donc pas il y avoir beaucoup de gens qui rentraient du boulot  ce moment la.
> Aujourd'hui avoir un travail est un privilge, pensez aux festivals, aux salles de sport, aux restaurants, aux bars, aux discothques, aux cinmas, aux thtres, aux muses, aux conventions, etc. Donc il ne faut pas se plaindre. (en plus il y a souvent du tltravail)


A la limite , un bouchon de fin de week end n'est pas reprsentatif des travailleurs ... Tous les jours tu as des contrles  18h  Lille porte des Postes ... J'ai un collgue qui a eu 135  ... D'une part c'est dgueulasse pour celui qui reoit la prune, et d'autre part c'est aussi du sale boulot pour la police ... 




> Officiellement, en dissuadant les gens de sortir de chez eux, le gouvernement diminue le nombre de nouveaux malades et libre de la place dans les hpitaux.


Parfaitement , c'est exactement cela . Grer par la peur. 




> En ralit a ne fonctionne pas du tout leur plan, mais ils sont tous nuls et conseill par des corrompus, donc forcment que a ne peut que mal se passer.


Tout dpend de  qui tu te fies. En Belgique, certains scientifiques sont plus pragmatiques : https://www.sudinfo.be/id329993/arti...-laethem-quand




> Les dcisions sont toutes mauvaises, on dirait qu'ils le font exprs, mais ce n'est peut-tre juste que de l'incomptence.


Bureaucratie quand tu nous tiens ... Fait et pens par des technocrates ... puis dcisions dilues  tous les niveaux ... Qui donne des mesures aberrantes voir absurdes. 

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/928582/a...om_direct=true

Mouhahaha ... je jubile quand je vois leur histoire de faux test PCR ... A ne prendre aucune prcaution , c'est  la port de n'importe quel quidam qui touche un peu en Word, PDF, PAO ... de trafiquer un tel document. 

Ce que dit la loi concernant la fraude au test PCR :

> faux et usage faux
> contre faon
> exercice illgal de la mdecine
> usurpation d'identit
> tentative dhomicide involontaire (en effet quelqu'un qui est rellement malade et se balade avec faux test, peut tre accus d'utiliser une arme bactriologie et de bioterrorisme ... puis si il contamine quelqu'un c'est une tentative d'homicide ...)




> Peut-tre qu' force d'assigner le peuple  domicile, a va finir en rvolution ^^. Pour l'instant les Franais sont calme, mais si a continue pendant des annes, ils vont surement commencer  s'agacer un petit peu.


C'est les personnes prives de travailler qui risque de mettre le feu au poudre pour une fois ... une sorte de mouvement gilet jaune .

----------


## Jon Shannow

Petit article intressant sur les vaccins  ARN messager

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu trouves normal que des employeurs ne donnent pas d'attestation, tout en sachant que des employs dans leur murs arrivent aprs 18h ???!!!


a ne change rien. Dans mon entreprise on a reu un PDF, mais on peut tlcharger le mme sur internet. (j'ai pas regard dans le dtail, parce que mme quand je vais au bureau,  18h il y a longtemps que je suis chez moi)
Au bureau gnralement il y a internet et une imprimante, donc on peut tlcharger le PDF et l'imprimer.




> J'en connait qui sont hors la loi.


Il faut leur dire car ils ne doivent pas le savoir.




> Tous les jours tu as des contrles  18h  Lille porte des Postes ...


Comme disait le Sergent Pepper : "This is the law".
Les contrles vont se durcir (c'est pour essayer d'viter un troisime confinement) :
Covid-19 : le gouvernement mise sur les contrles pour viter le reconfinement



> Le mme jour, le porte-parole du gouvernement, Gabriel Attal, a confirm ce ton de fermet :  On a fait le choix de tout faire pour viter un reconfinement. La contrepartie de a, cest videmment que les rgles actuelles, et notamment le couvre-feu  18 heures, soient pleinement respectes , do  *une augmentation des contrles* , a-t-il dit sur Franceinfo.
> 
> La veille, cest Grald Darmanin, le ministre de lintrieur, qui, lors dun dplacement au page de Buchelay dans les Yvelines pour une opration de contrle, justement, annonait une augmentation de 30 % des interventions policires visant  sassurer du respect du couvre-feu.  *Les Franais doivent savoir quaprs 18 heures, ils ont beaucoup de chance de se faire contrler et donc verbaliser* , a-t-il averti alors que les tlvisions passaient en boucle les protestations dautomobilistes ulcrs davoir reu une amende alors quils taient coincs dans les embouteillages.
> 
>  Quelques cas isols  de fronde
> Vendredi 29 janvier, lexcutif a,  la surprise gnrale, dcid de ne pas imposer de troisime confinement, prfrant durcir les contraintes du couvre-feu  18 heures appliqu depuis la mi-janvier. Matignon espre ainsi grer la contestation naissante contre les restrictions imposes avec larrive, il y a un an, du coronavirus. Si 60 % des Franais sont favorables  un troisime confinement, selon un sondage IFOP pour Le Journal du dimanche, CNews et Sud Radio publi le 31 janvier, seuls 36 % font confiance au gouvernement pour faire face  la pandmie. Et larrive ces derniers jours du hashtag #jenemeconfineraipas sur Twitter ainsi que la diffusion de vidos de restaurateurs bravaches se vantant douvrir leurs choppes malgr linterdit ont oblig lexcutif  agir.  Que fait la police ? , sagaait-on  Bercy.


Nous ne sommes pas prt de revivre comme avant 2020.
Il y a toujours des nouveaux variants, donc de nouvelles pidmies.
Mme si le variant principal tait totalement bnin le gouvernement serait quand mme en alerte maximale.
Les variants peuvent tre plus ou moins contagieux et plus ou moins dangereux.
Je pense que le top ce serait un variant sans danger (bien moins dangereux qu'un rhume) mais trs contagieux. Quelque part ce serait comme un vaccin en moins risqu.
Ce serait comme se faire injecter un virus inactiv. Du coup le systme immunitaire apprendrait  se dfendre sans prendre de risque.
Tout le monde pourrait produire des anticorps qui permettront de lutter contre les autres variants.

Mais des variants plus agressif que le variant britannique pourraient galement apparaitre. (ce type de virus mute plus vite dans les levages de visons et chez les personnes qui prennent du remdesivir).
En tout cas aujourd'hui le virus n'est dangereux que pour les plus fragiles (plus de 80 ans, obses, cancreux, etc). Donc il faut faire attention de ne pas contaminer les plus faibles.




> Parfaitement , c'est exactement cela . Grer par la peur.


Bof, je ne vois pas o est la peur.
Le gouvernement a juste dit "si vous n'avez pas de motif valable vous devez tre chez vous  partir de 18h".
Les contrles sont l pour s'assurer que les gens respectent les rgles.

Il est probable que bientt le gouvernement dise que les gens n'ont pas assez bien respect le couvre feu et qu'il faut un troisime confinement.




> c'est  la port de n'importe quel quidam qui touche un peu en Word, PDF, PAO ... de trafiquer un tel document.


Il est possible de scuris ce type de document, il suffit de faire comme avec les billets de concerts. Il y a un QR Code et on peut vrifier que le billet est bien dans la base de donnes et qu'il n'a pas dj t flash.




> C'est les personnes prives de travailler qui risque de mettre le feu au poudre pour une fois ... une sorte de mouvement gilet jaune .


Je ne sais pas, on verra bien dans les annes  venir.

Il y a des pays qui grent mieux que la France :
Pays-Bas : un festival techno en plein air vient dtre autoris pour cet t



> Cest une nouvelle encourageante pour le secteur de la culture : au Pays-Bas, le festival techno et hip-hop Frontier a obtenu une autorisation pour sorganiser cet t. Lvnement se tiendra en plein air et *autorisera laccs uniquement aux participants pouvant prsenter un test ngatif au Covid de moins de 72 heures*.
> (...)
> En effet, le festival, dont la programmation techno et hip-hop sera *entirement compose dartistes nerlandais, est rserv aux rsidents du pays*, de faon  limiter les risques. Sans aucun doute un exemple encourageant  suivre  lheure o, malgr loptimisme de la ministre la Culture, lavenir immdiat des festivals franais reste flou.

----------


## ONTAYG

> En tout cas aujourd'hui le virus n'est dangereux que pour les plus fragiles (plus de 80 ans, obses, cancreux, etc). Donc il faut faire attention de ne pas contaminer les plus faibles.


A priori sur Marseille ils reoivent des gens de plus jeunes, par contre je ne sais pas si c'est des personnes dj  risques o s'ils sont  risques sans le savoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A priori sur Marseille ils reoivent des gens de plus jeunes


C'est trs rare que des jeunes fassent des formes graves ( moins qu'ils ne soient obse, diabtique, cancreux).
Gnralement les jeunes gurissent facilement.

===
Il faut rouvrir des tablissements pour l'conomie et la sant mental du peuple :
Covid-19 : pourquoi certains pays europens assouplissent-ils leurs restrictions sanitaires ?



> Mais pour le gouvernement de la rgion,* fermer certains commerces n'entrane que des faillites et du chmage, sans forcment permettre d'inflchir la courbe des contaminations*, note El Pais. "A Madrid, nous faisons tout ce qui est en notre pouvoir pour maintenir les secteurs de l'htellerie, de la restauration et de la culture ouverts, et ce malgr la pression politique de l'ensemble des institutions", a ainsi dclar la prsidente de la communaut de Madrid, Isabel Daz Ayuso. 
> 
> Un discours galement tenu du ct de la Catalogne : "Nous ne sommes pas un pays pauvre ni un pays riche. Si nous pouvions donner les mmes aides qu'en France ou en Allemagne, nous n'aurions sans doute pas tout rouvert", a rcemment reconnu Josep Maria Argimon, secrtaire de l'Agence de sant publique de cette rgion, relve LCI.


===
Dans un article il y a crit que si le SARS-CoV-2 est dangereux c'est parce qu'il n'est pas assez ltal (je raconte mal) :
Cinq raisons pour lesquelles le SARS-CoV-2 est bien pire que les autres virus



> Il existe des maladies bien plus graves que la Covid-19, comme Ebola o le virus tue jusqu' 90 % des personnes infectes. De mme, le taux de ltalit du SRAS de 2003 a t estim  43 % chez les plus de 60 ans et 13 % chez les moins de 60 ans, *contre 0,23 %  1,15 % pour la Covid-19*. Du coup, il est beaucoup plus facile de dtecter les porteurs de virus.  Le SRAS de 2003 n'tait contagieux qu'aprs l'apparition des symptmes, ce qui laissait le temps d'isoler les patients avant qu'ils n'en contaminent d'autres. Et ils taient d'autant plus reprables qu'ils faisaient toujours des formes graves , explique dans Libration l'pidmiologiste Arnaud Fontanet, de l'Institut Pasteur.
> 
> *Avec la Covid, 59 % des infections proviennent de personnes asymptomatiques, soit en priode d'incubation, soit des patients qui ne dveloppent jamais de symptmes.*  La ltalit d'un virus ne donne pas vraiment d'indication sur sa dangerosit, confirme l'pidmiologiste Pascal Crpey. Avec une progression plus souterraine et plus silencieuse que le SRAS, la Covid-19 a fini par toucher beaucoup plus de monde et donc provoquer beaucoup plus de victimes. 
> 
>  l'inverse, d'autres maladies hautement transmissibles comme le rhume ou la grippe ont des taux de ltalit trs faibles et personne n'a jamais song  confiner tout le monde pour une grippe mme lors des pires saisons pidmiques.


Il y a beaucoup de gens qui sont infect par le virus et qui ne dveloppe jamais de symptme.
Une grosse partie des gens gurissent sans se rendre compte qu'ils taient malade  un moment donn.

====
Re Edit :
Il se rveille aprs onze mois de coma et dcouvre le Covid-19, quil a dj contract deux fois



> Plong dans le coma depuis le 1er mars 2020, un jeune Britannique de 19 ans sest rveill il y a quelques semaines, ignorant tout de la pandmie. Pourtant, durant son hospitalisation, il a contract le Covid-19  deux reprises

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

On en parlait il y a quelques mois, une explosion du nombre dinfarctus et de dcs (un dommage collatral du covid19) : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/930348/a...-l-epidemie-de

---

Sude et Denmark se lancent dans le passeport vaccinal : https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/europ...ux?id=10690426

----------


## Ryu2000

La perspective dune mutation rsistante au vaccin fait trembler Isral



> Les services de renseignement militaire israliens craignent de voir apparatre un variant du coronavirus qui rsiste au vaccin. Ils lont fait savoir mi-janvier dans un rapport affirmant que *la campagne de vaccination de masse qui se droule en mme temps que lpidmie active peut entraner une pression volutive sur le virus et gnrer des mutations*.


On dirait qu'ils ont beaucoup utilis le vaccin Pfizer l-bas :
En Isral, le vaccin de Pfizer  tout-va



> Depuis, Isral fait la course en tte, et les gros titres, avec ses 20% de population vaccine, selon les donnes du ministre de la Sant, dont 70% des personnes ges de plus de 60 ans. Sur la deuxime marche, les Emirats arabes unis, autour de 9%, puis le Bahren, 4,25%. Et loin, trs loin, la France culmine au milieu des polmiques internes  moins de 0,1%.


On verra bien si des nouveaux variants vont contaminer ceux qui ont reu le vaccin Pfizer et le vaccin AstraZeneca, ou pas.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Dans l'une des mesures prise en France en sanctionnant les automobilistes englus dans les bouchons par exemple , n'est on pas face  une "punition collective" ? https://rationalitelimitee.wordpress...t-il-disuasif/

En somme les bon payent pour les plus mauvais qui eux ne se feront jamais avoir ou alors trs peu de chance ...

Avec le risque de l'inacceptabilit sociale ... Genre qui supporte encore le couvre feu  18h ?

---

Cela me rappelle 2 histoires personnellement vcu au collge dans ma jeunesse. 

> Chaque semaine le prof principal dsignait un responsable, des documents administratifs  transmettre de prof en prof (le fameux cahier de suivi de la classe et des devoirs). Un beau les jours responsables dsigns, se sont clipss, pour ne pas avoir a faire les taches confis de transmissions de documents. Puis voila qu'un prof tiers dcide de dsigner d'autres responsables. On me confie donc l'un des documents en question . 

Sauf que des petits malins en ont profit pour profiter de la situation, pour piquer les documents en les arrachant des mains ... On vous confie une responsabilit , d'une part ce n'est pas  vous de le faire  la base et des petits "malins" sabotent le tout pour vous faire porter le chapeau ... le sanction tombe ... sur vous . Heure de colle et j'en passe ... Motif : se justifier du pourquoi du comment du parce que on a agit ainsi ... WTF  ::weird::  ? On doit se justifier et payer de la merde des autres ? C'est trop facile .

> Autre exemple et mme registre . Un cours de sport dans un hall passant du collgue. Plusieurs lves passant dans les couloirs se mettent  provoquer ceux du cours de sport ... un bagarre clate . Par "faciliter" , le prof "sanctionne" une moitie de classe au pifomtre. Dure dure de se justifier quand on est "pch"  la masse ... 

---

Do mon interrogation et mon scepticisme sur l'acceptabilit sociale, des mesures chez ceux qui respectent et sont de plus en hostiles quand une sanction tombe, alors qu'ils n'ont strictement rien  se reprocher. Sanction qu'on peut tout  fait qualifier d'arbitraire et d'injuste . 

Aprs on s'tonne du refus de se soumettre  des rgles de plus en plus rigide ... Rsultat une personne honnte en deviendra malhonnte par ... ncessit, non pas choix ... simplement qu'elle doit subir  ::?: 

Vous voyez ou je veux en venir ?

----------


## Invit

> Genre qui supporte encore le couvre feu  18h ?


Tu prfres le confinement, comme c'est le cas actuellement en Allemagne et dans plein d'autres pays en europe ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu prfres le confinement, comme c'est le cas actuellement en Allemagne et dans plein d'autres pays en europe ?


Aucun des deux .

----------


## Invit

> Aucun des deux .


Moi pareil. Et j'aimerais aussi arrter de bosser, qu'un camion vienne me livrer une palette de lingots d'or tous les matins et vivre en pleine forme jusqu' 250 ans. Mais le gouvernement choue lamentablement  cela. Macron dmission !

----------


## Ryu2000

> On vous confie une responsabilit , d'une part ce n'est pas  vous de le faire  la base et des petits "malins" sabotent le tout pour vous faire porter le chapeau ... le sanction tombe ... sur vous .


C'est souvent comme a que fonctionne les responsabilits.
Par exemple, quand un projet est un chec, en principe la faute doit retomber sur le manager. (quand il y en a un)

Quand t'es responsable, c'est toi qui paie en cas de problme.
Par exemple :
"Frdric nous a menti..." : dans les coulisses de la dmission du directeur de Sciences Po




> Dure dure de se justifier quand on est "pch"  la masse ...


a s'appelle "tre au mauvais au mauvais moment". Pas de bol !

====
Peut-tre que de plus en plus de restaurants, bars, etc, vont faire de la dsobissance civile. Ils vont ouvrir alors que c'est interdit.
J'irai au bout : ces restaurateurs en colre qui rouvriront leur tablissement ce lundi
C'est bien sympa d'essayer de survivre avec les aides de l'tat, mais au bout d'un moment il faut aller de l'avant et faire faillite.
L'conomie est morte, tout va s'effondrer.
Comment la justice se prpare  la dferlante des faillites

----------


## fredoche

> Moi pareil. Et j'aimerais aussi arrter de bosser, qu'un camion vienne me livrer une palette de lingots d'or tous les matins et vivre en pleine forme jusqu' 250 ans. Mais le gouvernement choue lamentablement  cela. Macron dmission !


Mais qu'est ce que a a  voir avec ce que dit tanaka59 ?

Dans ton raisonnement 2 options, et aucune autre envisageable : couvre-feu  18h ou confinement

Et quand quelque part la rponse suggre qu'on pourrait peut-tre envisager autre chose, puisque aucune n'est prfrable, tu pars dans des dlires. Tu cherches quoi sinon ridiculiser les autres de manire systmatique.

Quand est-ce que toi tu rflchis vraiment ?

Et puis  ta rponse dbile c'est tout simple : Tu aimerais arrter de bosser: Arrte. Tu veux une palette de lingots d'or tous les matins livre par camion, tu la commandes, tu la paies et tu l'auras

Et ta vie  250 ans, c'est ton fantasme, tanaka n'a rien exprim de tel. T'as le droit de rver hein...

Mais lui il demande que l'on sorte de cet excs d'autoritarisme qui impose n'importe quelle mesure coercitive voir punitive sous prtexte de pandmie.
videmment avec des gens comme toi et cette faon de raisonner ou de ridiculiser ceux qui oseraient questionner ces mesures, ce n'est pas prs d'tre remis en cause

----------


## Invit

> ...
> Mais lui il demande que l'on sorte de cet excs d'autoritarisme qui impose n'importe quelle mesure coercitive voir punitive sous prtexte de pandmie.
> videmment avec des gens comme toi et cette faon de raisonner ou de ridiculiser ceux qui oseraient questionner ces mesures, ce n'est pas prs d'tre remis en cause


Mais je t'en prie, explique-nous la bonne faon de faire.
Les pays qui arrivent  endiguer la pandmie utilisent gnralement des mesures liberticides. Personne n'a le monopole du dlire...

----------


## fredoche

Tu ne regardes que ce que tu as envie.

Les pays qui arrivent  endiguer l'pidmie utilisent des traitements, isolent les gens porteurs du virus, testent leur population, prennent des prcautions sanitaires

Mais a vous tes pas prts de l'admettre, tellement camp dans vos certitudes. Tu te crois tellement intelligent que tu n'es pas capable de moindre esprit critique, de la moindre remise en cause. Tu ne vois mme pas ces manipulations  grande chelle. Tu es juste incapable de les admettre.

Quand on organise des contrles routiers comme ceux de ce fameux 31 janvier  18h pour parader devant les camras, qu'est ce que c'est sinon un traquenard et de la manipulation. Quand des milliers de gens se font verbaliser alors qu'ils taient de bonne foi. Quel intrt pour stopper l'expansion de l'pidmie ? Quand des gens sont dans leur voiture pour rentrer chez eux, quand ils se retrouvent pris dans un bouchon qui n'a pas d'autre cause que lorganisation de ce contrle

Une maladie a se soigne.

----------


## fredoche

> Mais je t'en prie, explique-nous la bonne faon de faire.
> Les pays qui arrivent  endiguer la pandmie utilisent gnralement des mesures liberticides. Personne n'a le monopole du dlire...


Et puis ton petit jeu de c'est a ou rien dautre c'est exactement ce qui est propos aujourd'hui par nos gouvernants.

Quand bien mme je napporterai pas d'alternative, a ne fait pas de la mthode actuelle la bonne faon de faire. Toi qui me demandait si j'avais lu l'tude des chercheurs de stanford relatives  ces mesures strictes, toi l'as tu lue ? Parce que moi oui mais je sens bien que toi non, plus prompt  te fier aux youtubeurs prts  faire le buzz.

Qu'est ce qu'elle dit cette tude sinon que rien ne prouve que toutes ces mesures renforces soient d'une quelconque utilit

Ca fait 3 mois que a dure ces confinements, couvre-feux, a a chang quoi ?

Est ce que a prouve en quoi que ce soit que ce soit la bonne faon de faire ? non

Les pays qui utilisent les mesures liberticides n'ont visiblement pas de meilleurs rsultats, nulle part

Tuer la libert a bien des consquences mais aucune n'a t prouve sur la maladie

Et pour ce qui est du dlire c'est de toi que je parlais, de ta faon de prendre quelque mots pour partir en live sur arrter de bosser, les palettes de lingots d'or, la vie   250 ans. Et a c'est bien ta faon de faire, de prendre un petit bout pour partir en live et en rajouter un max.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un peu de patience, si a se trouve dans 3, 4 mois le protocole sanitaire va s'assouplir un petit peu.  ::P: 
Les salles de sports finiront par rouvrir, il faudra juste s'identifier  l'entre, pour qu'on puisse nous dire si on tait  la salle en mme temps que quelqu'un qui a t test positif depuis.
un QR Code pour les restaurants et les salles de sports  l'tude pour l'appli TousAntiCovid



> D'aprs nos informations, le gouvernement travaille actuellement sur une mise  jour de l'appli TousAntiCovid, destine aux restaurants et aux salles de sport. Elle permettra d'alerter rapidement les clients en cas de cas positif aux mmes horaires de visite.


La plupart des malades sont asymptomatiques et ne se feront jamais tester. Mais l'important c'est que les salles de sport rouvrent.

----------


## Invit

> Les pays qui arrivent  endiguer l'pidmie utilisent des traitements,


Les traitements, c'est quand les gens sont malades et c'est dj trop tard pour limiter la propagation. Et si tu veux parler de prophylaxie, on n'a rien de srieux pour l'instant : peut-tre certaines carences (vitamine D, etc) et peut-tre les anticorps monoclonaux de synthse  2000 euros le traitement.




> isolent les gens porteurs du virus, testent leur population, prennent des prcautions sanitaires


Oui. Donc des mesures liberticides. Sans parler du tracking massif, des fermetures ou confinements locaux, etc. 




> Mais a vous tes pas prts de l'admettre, tellement camp dans vos certitudes. Tu te crois tellement intelligent que tu n'es pas capable de moindre esprit critique, de la moindre remise en cause. Tu ne vois mme pas ces manipulations  grande chelle. Tu es juste incapable de les admettre.
> ...


Attaques personnelles, procs d'intention, blablabla.




> Quand bien mme je napporterai pas d'alternative, a ne fait pas de la mthode actuelle la bonne faon de faire. Toi qui me demandait si j'avais lu l'tude des chercheurs de stanford relatives  ces mesures strictes, toi l'as tu lue ? Parce que moi oui mais je sens bien que toi non, plus prompt  te fier aux youtubeurs prts  faire le buzz.


Bravo. Lis aussi celle-ci https://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-020-01009-0 et parle-moi des arguments de fond plutt que de t'attaquer  ma petite personne, ce dont tout le monde se fout.

----------


## fredoche

Je l'ai donc lue, et elle est quilibre  de nombreux points de vue. Qu'en conclues-tu ?

----------


## Invit

> Je l'ai donc lue, et elle est quilibre  de nombreux points de vue. Qu'en conclues-tu ?


Que les NPI ont un impact significatif. Qu'elles peuvent tre adaptes  la situation : par exemple on peut parfois s'en sortir avec une restriction de circulation ou un couvre-feu, sans aller jusqu' un confinement total. Et que l'efficacit des mesures dpend normment de la situation, de la population, etc. Bref, que c'est compliqu.

Mais surtout que a ne prouve pas que "le confinement ne sert  rien, c'est prouv par une tude", ni que notre gouvernement fait la pire gestion de crise du monde. Je caricature mais c'est quasiment ce que certains prtendent.

Et toi qu'en conclues-tu ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu ne regardes que ce que tu as envie.
> Les pays qui arrivent  endiguer l'pidmie utilisent des traitements, isolent les gens porteurs du virus, testent leur population, prennent des prcautions sanitaires


A part quelque les en interdisant toutes les entres dans le pays, je ne connais pas beaucoup de pays qui ont russi.
Tous les pays europens ont la mme stratgie.
Ah et mme la Sude  du faire un "mini" lockdown.

Et peut-tre se demand pourquoi on n'applique pas une politique de testing? On en a peut-tre simplement pas les moyens? 
Un peu comme tout le monde a envie des vaccins mais que la chane de production ne suit pas...





> Ca fait 3 mois que a dure ces confinements, couvre-feux, a a chang quoi ?
> Est ce que a prouve en quoi que ce soit que ce soit la bonne faon de faire ? non
> 
> Les pays qui utilisent les mesures liberticides n'ont visiblement pas de meilleurs rsultats, nulle part


Ah et pourquoi on voit une diminution des hospitalisations alors?  ::aie:: 
Ah et donc en Chine quand tu enfermes et que tu mets les gens en quarantaine que tu fais un lockdown sur des quartiers entier c'est pas liberticide?  ::aie:: 
Euh il me semble que tous les pays ont pris des mesures liberticides.
Ps : Ce n'est pas parce qu'un prsident ne met pas de mesure qu'il n'y a pas de mesure dans le pays.
Il existe des pouvoirs rgionaux, locaux qui eux en mettent...

----------


## foetus

> Tous les pays europens ont la mme stratgie.


Il y a 1 autre stratgie  ::mrgreen::  tu sais laquelle  ::whistle::  : laisser faire les mdecins gnralistes (le terrain) avec les bons mdicaments.
Mais en France :
le seul mdicament autoris, c'est le paractamol. Apparemment, comme il fait baisser la temprature c'est encore pire  ::aie::  Mais le traitement azithromycine semble tre efficace.on les ignore ... mme les pharmaciens.





> Euh il me semble que tous les pays ont pris des mesures liberticides.


Si la Sude n'a pas confin en mars - avril 2020, c'est que 40% de la population c'est auto-confin en tltravaillant. (<- je suis  peu prs sr du pourcentage  ::mrgreen:: )
Et les sudois sont des gens assez "distants" en temps normal (au moins 1 mtre entre eux)

Effectivement, ce ft  1 peu l'enfer  Stocklom (et 1 autre ville) pendant 3 - 4 semaines fin 2020 (srement qu'il n'y a pas 36 hpitaux non +), mais la situation revient  la normale.
Et pendant cette priode, il y a des restrictions du nombre de personnes lors des rassemblements, fermeture de certains magasins, recommandation du port du masque dans les transports en commun, ... (en Sude, si j'ai bien tout compris, l'tat recommande  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Invit

Oups... John Ioannidis, un des auteurs de "l'tude de Stanford qui tudie l'efficacit du confinement" et encens par raoult, a tudi l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine : 

"We probably killed about a hundred thousand people with hydroxychloroquine as treatment globally."

https://twitter.com/Tipuncho/status/1359924228808654853

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus : LAllemagne ferme ses frontires et sattire des critiques de lUE



> Il faut empcher au mieux toute nouvelle intrusion , fait valoir le ministre de lIntrieur du Bade-Wurtemberg, une rgion frontalire de la France. Ce tour de vis nest pas du got de lUnion europenne, qui craint comme au printemps 2020 la tentation du  chacun pour soi  des pays du bloc et une remise en cause de lespace Schengen de libre circulation face  la pandmie. * La Commission europenne est proccupe par les rcentes dcisions unilatrales*  en matire de frontires, a indiqu dimanche le commissaire  la Justice Didier Reynders.


Quand il y a une pidmie, le protocole consiste  fermer les frontires.
Moins les gens voyagent, moins les virus voyagent.

----------


## el_slapper

> Quand il y a une pidmie, le protocole consiste  fermer les frontires.
> Moins les gens voyagent, moins les virus voyagent.


Tiens, pour une fois, tu ne dis pas de conneries. Mais a rejoint ce que disent les autres : les mesures qui marchent sont toutes, peu ou prou, liberticides.




> Oups... John Ioannidis, un des auteurs de "l'tude de Stanford qui tudie l'efficacit du confinement" et encens par raoult, a tudi l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine : 
> 
> "We probably killed about a hundred thousand people with hydroxychloroquine as treatment globally."


Oui, on ne le rappellera jamais assez. Les covidiots sont des criminels. Leurs chefs des criminels de masse. Qu'on aie commenc avec la chloroquine quand on ne savait rien,  la rigueur, je peux le comprendre. On a essay, pas de chance. Mais  la mi Avril 2020, on avait toutes les billes pour arrter les frais. On ne l'a pas fait. Et *a*, c'tait criminel.

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## fredoche

> Que les NPI ont un impact significatif. Qu'elles peuvent tre adaptes  la situation : par exemple on peut parfois s'en sortir avec une restriction de circulation ou un couvre-feu, sans aller jusqu' un confinement total. Et que l'efficacit des mesures dpend normment de la situation, de la population, etc. Bref, que c'est compliqu.
> 
> Mais surtout que a ne prouve pas que "le confinement ne sert  rien, c'est prouv par une tude", ni que notre gouvernement fait la pire gestion de crise du monde. Je caricature mais c'est quasiment ce que certains prtendent.
> 
> Et toi qu'en conclues-tu ?


Qu'effectivement c'est compliqu et qu'ils mettent en balance les mesures prises, la situation de chaque pays, et l'impact fort de ces mesures. La partie discussion est fort intressante.

Cependant tu as encore beau jeu de dformer mes propos en utilisant des guillemets de plus, si c'est  moi que tu t'adresses. Et c'est typique de ta faon de faire, et en cela si tu considres cette attaque comme personnelle, il ne tient qu' toi de changer de faon de faire.

Voici ce que j'ai crit : "Qu'est ce qu'elle dit cette tude sinon que* rien ne prouve que toutes ces mesures renforces soient d'une quelconque utilit*"
Voici ce que tu cris :"le confinement ne sert  rien, c'est prouv par une tude"

Ta capacit  interprter et dformer, amplifier, transformer les propos des autres si c'est ce que tu as cherch  faire avec moi est dtestable.
Cela tant je ne suis mme pas sur que tu saisisses la nuance. Alors dans ce cas c'est grave





> Oups... John Ioannidis, un des auteurs de "l'tude de Stanford qui tudie l'efficacit du confinement" et encens par raoult, a tudi l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine : 
> 
> "We probably killed about a hundred thousand people with hydroxychloroquine as treatment globally."
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tipuncho/status/1359924228808654853


C'est l o je vous trouve tous effarants. 
On peut vous mettre sous le nez des kms de contenus censs, ils seront rejets au profits de quelques exclamations Twitter ou de vidos youtube pour lesquelles le terme de "putaclic" que tu n'hsites pas  employer convient parfaitement. Quand je lis le fil Twitter que a gnre a me laisse pantois et je suis heureux de ne pas utiliser ce genre d'application.
Dans ce mme fil on lit encore et toujours ces allusions au dbunkage,  la falsification, alors qu'au mieux on peut reprocher l'absence d'une mthode ne souffrant pas de critiques comme ces fameuses RCT qui de toute faon souffrent de tous types de critiques elles aussi.

Je ne crois pas que ces mmes contributeurs aient une morve quivalente envers l'tude du Lancet qui tait elle rellement une falsification grossire, ou cette fameuse tude recovery qui utilise des doses de cheval sur des patients malades qui ne sont ds lors plus que des cobayes au profit de quels intrts ? 
O est votre discernement rellement ? Qu'on fasse spcialement  dessein une tude bidon ne soulve aucune question en vous ?





> Tiens, pour une fois, tu ne dis pas de conneries. Mais a rejoint ce que disent les autres : les mesures qui marchent sont toutes, peu ou prou, liberticides.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, on ne le rappellera jamais assez.* Les covidiots sont des criminels. Leurs chefs des criminels de masse*. Qu'on aie commenc avec la chloroquine quand on ne savait rien,  la rigueur, je peux le comprendre. On a essay, pas de chance. Mais  la mi Avril 2020, on avait toutes les billes pour arrter les frais. On ne l'a pas fait. Et *a*, c'tait criminel.


Toi tu mrites le pompom, sans doute possible.
L o votre logique  2 balles vient se fracasser, la tienne avec, c'est que c'est chez nous, dans nos pays, o les chiffres de mortalit ont explos, et clatent tous scores. Et tu auras du mal  en prter la responsabilit  des mdicaments interdits. N'est peut-tre pas covidiot celui qu'on croit

Et au demeurant l pas besoin d'tudes RCT pour souponner de grosses failles dans le systme, dans les systmes occidentaux. Les chiffres parlent d''eux-mme :
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
un petit classement par deaths/1M pop et on pourra ensuite se poser la question d'o sont les criminels de masse et qui peut-on rellement incriminer

----------


## Ryu2000

> un petit classement par deaths/1M pop


Je suis du, la Sude n'a pas fait beaucoup mieux que la France  ::(: 
La France est  1,258 morts / millions et la Sude  1,226.
Cela dit il y a plein de choses qui se passent mieux en Sude qu'en France en ce moment. Les gens subissent moins de restriction l-bas.

"ON A BESOIN DE NOUS SUR LE PONT": CES SOIGNANTS QUI NE VEULENT PAS DU VACCIN D'ASTRAZENECA



> Effets indsirables, *efficacit limite voire nulle face au variant sud-africain*... dans les hpitaux franais, certains professionnels de sant sont sceptiques face au vaccin d'AstraZeneca.
> (...)
> Tout d'abord, selon lui, les professionnels de sant "sont soumis  de fortes charges virales, donc il leur faut le vaccin le plus efficace. Nous sommes amens  rencontrer le virus plusieurs fois par jour au sein des services. Nous devons donc bnficier de la plus forte protection afin d'tre auprs de nos patients".
> 
> Ensuite, poursuit-il, "si un soignant est vaccin avec ce vaccin, *celui-ci ne l'empchera pas de transmettre la maladie au patient*. Bien souvent dans les tablissements de soin, la pathologie se transmet par le biais des soignants, c'est ce qu'on appelle une infection nosocomiale, or ce vaccin ne diminue pas ou trs peu la contagiosit. Il n'est donc pas le plus efficace pour cela".
> (...)
> Enfin, le vaccin britannique "n'est pas efficace sur le variant sud-africain", souligne encore le mdecin. Une tude publie le 7 fvrier affirme en effet que ce vaccin offre "une protection limite contre les formes modres de la maladie dues au variant sud-africain chez les jeunes adultes". Or "*les soignants vont forcment tre amens  rencontrer le variant sud-africain*".


Ce genre d'article est extrmement rare, d'habitude quand les soignants souhaitent viter un vaccin particulier, on en entend pas parler.
Apparemment le AstraZeneca n'est pas top, mais il y a le Pfizer et le Moderna qui sont peut-tre un peu plus efficace.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je suis du, la Sude n'a pas fait beaucoup mieux que la France 
> La France est  1,258 morts / millions et la Sude  1,226.


C'est surtout par rapport  ses voisins ou la Sude est une catastrophe (+-125 morts pour la Finlande et Norvge et le Danemark 400 morts)





> Ce genre d'article est extrmement rare, d'habitude quand les soignants souhaitent viter un vaccin particulier, on en entend pas parler.
> Apparemment le AstraZeneca n'est pas top, mais il y a le Pfizer et le Moderna qui sont peut-tre un peu plus efficace.


Et je vois pas en quoi c'est rare. Ici tu as plusieurs vaccins diffrents qui n'ont pas la mme efficacit et les gens veulent celui qui a plus d'efficacit, ca me semble logique  ::): 

Et j'adore quand mme des gens qui disent que des trucs sont rare mais qu'il utilise des liens de mass media pour le montrer.
Donc on en parle pas mais ca passe dans les mdias  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je vois pas en quoi c'est rare.


Il y a des mdecins qui font des faux certificats de vaccination et t'en entendra jamais parl. Il y des enfants de mdecins qui n'ont pas reu tous les vaccins obligatoires pourtant dans leur carnet de sant il y a crit qu'ils sont  jour. a tu ne le verras jamais dans les mdias mainstream pourtant a existe, si les mdecins en parlent ils perdent leur job, donc ils sont contraint de ne rien dire.
Pour le moment il y a 11 vaccins obligatoire, et a va continuer d'augmenter, dans le tas, il doit y en avoir qui penchent plus du ct du risque que du ct du bnfice.

Je vois rarement des critiques de vaccin dans les mdias, gnralement c'est toujours : il y a 0 risque et beaucoup de bnfice.
Pour un coup c'est : il n'y a pas de bnfice, par contre il y a un peu de risque.

----------


## Invit

> Cependant tu as encore beau jeu de dformer mes propos en utilisant des guillemets de plus, si c'est  moi que tu t'adresses. Et c'est typique de ta faon de faire, et en cela si tu considres cette attaque comme personnelle, il ne tient qu' toi de changer de faon de faire.
> 
> Voici ce que j'ai crit : "Qu'est ce qu'elle dit cette tude sinon que* rien ne prouve que toutes ces mesures renforces soient d'une quelconque utilit*"
> Voici ce que tu cris :"le confinement ne sert  rien, c'est prouv par une tude"
> 
> Ta capacit  interprter et dformer, amplifier, transformer les propos des autres si c'est ce que tu as cherch  faire avec moi est dtestable.
> Cela tant je ne suis mme pas sur que tu saisisses la nuance. Alors dans ce cas c'est grave


Les guillemets, c'tait pour rsumer le point vue que certains font de cette tude pour aller dans leur sens. Je n'ai pas prtendu te citer. Faut arrter ta parano, ainsi que tes insultes. Perso j'en ai marre de lire tes conneries. Salut.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et au demeurant l pas besoin d'tudes RCT pour souponner de grosses failles dans le systme, dans les systmes occidentaux. Les chiffres parlent d''eux-mme :
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> un petit classement par deaths/1M pop et on pourra ensuite se poser la question d'o sont les criminels de masse et qui peut-on rellement incriminer


Je me demande c'est quoi l'occident? 
Donc tu crois que le Togo, Somalie, Syrie ont eu un systme qui a mieux grer la pandmie? :d
Bon on peut supposer que les pays asiatiques qui ont t confront  2-3 pidmie ont mieux gr et que les lois liberticides les drangements moins.

Dans les systmes qui permet de bien grer le Covid :
1) tre un pays pauvre
2) Avoir une faible esprance de vie
3) Peu de tourisme
4) tre une le (Japon, Core du Sud, Core du Nord, Australie, Island, Cuba) et imposer de forte contraintes aux frontires.






> on pourra ensuite se poser la question d'o sont les criminels de masse et qui peut-on rellement incriminer


Euh tu veux dire quoi?

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y a des mdecins qui font des faux certificats de vaccination et t'en entendra jamais parl.


Mais comment tu le sais si t'en a jamais entendu parler?  ::aie:: 




> Je vois rarement des critiques de vaccin dans les mdias, gnralement c'est toujours : il y a 0 risque et beaucoup de bnfice.


Ben faut arreter de mettre des filtres quand tu regardes les mdias et ne pas retenir que ce qui t'intresse 




> Pour un coup c'est : il n'y a pas de bnfice, par contre il y a un peu de risque.


Et? Ce n'est pas la ralit?
Tu veux qu'on disent quoi un mensonge?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 4) tre une le (Japon, *Core du Sud, Core du Nord*, Australie, Island, Cuba) et imposer de forte contraintes aux frontires.



La Core, une le ?   ::mouarf:: 

Pour rappel

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais comment tu le sais si t'en a jamais entendu parler?


Il n'y a pas que les mdias mainstream dans la vie.
Il y a des mres qui cherchent des mdecins prt  fournir de faux certificats de vaccination, les mdecins prt a faire a on probablement fait la mme chose avec leurs enfants.




> Tu veux qu'on disent quoi un mensonge?


Je suis trs content quand les mdias parlent d'un vaccin plus risqu que bnfique, c'est cool  :+1: 
Les critiques de vaccins a ne cours pas les rues.

En plus l c'est un nouveau vaccin, c'est cool qu'on se soit aperu aussi vite qu'il n'tait pas terrible. Alors que parfois a prend des dcennies.
On verra quand on aura le recul, les autres vaccins sont peut-tre encore pire ^^.

====
Bref.
L en gros on ferme toute une ville ds qu'on repre un cas :
Appliquer la stratgie "Zro Covid" en France et en Europe? Ces scientifiques sont pour



> Cette stratgie vise  *rduire  zro la circulation du coronavirus dans une rgion* ou un pays, grce  des mesures strictes prises ds que des cas apparaissent, combines  un contrle drastique des foyers dinfection (tester, tracer, isoler). Paralllement, la vie normale peut se poursuivre dans les zones o le virus ne circule pas.
> (...)
> On essaie en vain de contrler lpidmie, il y a sans cesse des rsurgences et donc des confinements supplmentaires, et personne ne peut rien planifier, pour partir en vacances, se marier ou investir dans la cration dun restaurant, dclare-t-il  lAFP. Et *plus le virus circule, plus on sexpose  lapparition de mutations. On ne peut pas continuer avec une troisime, quatrime, quinzime, vingtime vague*, insiste le Pr McKee, persuad que le Zro Covid est la seule alternative.


a ne devrait pas plaire  certains, comme eux par exemple :
Pays-Bas : un tribunal ordonne la leve du couvre-feu,  violation profonde du droit  la libert de mouvement et  la vie prive 



> Le couvre-feu doit tre lev immdiatement , a dclar le tribunal dans un communiqu, estimant que le gouvernement a abus des pouvoirs durgence disponibles.  *Le couvre-feu est une violation profonde du droit  la libert de mouvement et  la vie prive* , ncessitant donc  un processus dcisionnel trs minutieux , a-t-il ajout.

----------


## BenoitM

> La Core, une le ?  
> 
> Pour rappel


Euh non pas une ile mais une frontire terrestre infranchissable donc ca revient un peu au mme  ::): 
Bon pour la Core du Nord, c'est vrai que l je ne sais pas  trop comment se passe la frontire avec la Chine, mais vu qu'il y a n'a pas d'exode de Nord Coren je me dis qu'elle doit tre assez fermer.
Le but est d'avoir des frontires facilement contrlable, quand il s'agit d'une le et que la majorit des gens voyage en avion c'est beaucoup plus facile.






> Je suis trs content quand les mdias parlent d'un vaccin plus risqu que bnfique, c'est cool


Euh je crois pas que ca existe  ::roll:: 




> Les critiques de vaccins a ne cours pas les rues.


Euh peut-tre parce qu'on fait des testes avant et donc qu'ils sont assez sure
Sinon j'entend pas non plus de masse de critique sur l'aspirine, l'eau et mme sur le coca ou le vin...




> En plus l c'est un nouveau vaccin, c'est cool qu'on se soit aperu aussi vite qu'il n'tait pas terrible. Alors que parfois a prend des dcennies.


Euh 1) Ce n'est pas qu'il n'est pas terrible, c'est qu'il est moins efficace  ::roll:: 



> Alors que parfois a prend des dcennies.


On parle de quel vaccin l?

----------


## virginieh

Dans ce cas l pourquoi tu as pas mis la France ? A par le gros "trou" au niveau du nord-est, on a quasiment de frontires naturelles. On annexe tout ce qu'il y a entre nous et le rhin et c'est bon (la moiti de la Belgique est dj francophone de toute faon).

 ::mouarf::

----------


## CinePhil

https://www.cnews.fr/emission/2021-0...raoult-1047524

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh peut-tre parce qu'on fait des testes avant et donc qu'ils sont assez sure


Il y a plein de mdicaments dangereux qui ont t autoriss, Mdiator, Distilbne, Vioxx, Diane 35, Dpakine, Gardasil, etc.
Aux USA c'est pire ils ont Ritalin, Adderall, OxyContin, Fentanyl, etc.




> Sinon j'entend pas non plus de masse de critique sur l'aspirine, l'eau et mme sur le coca ou le vin...


Il y a plein de critiques sur Coca Cola, dj dans le light et dans le zero il y a des additifs qui inquitent beaucoup de monde, et dans le normal il y a du mauvais sucre, puisqu'il est extrait du mas.
Ensuite l'entreprise est critiqu pour gaspiller beaucoup d'eau (il faut plusieurs L d'eau pour faire un L de Coca Cola).

Il y a eu galement plein d'articles qui ont parl du danger du surdosage de paractamol. Aucun mdicament n'est anodin ils reprsentent tous un risque. Il faut faire attention parce qu'on trouve du paractamol dans plusieurs mdicaments.




> On parle de quel vaccin l?


Ouais par exemple a :
Anatomie dun scandale sanitaire Le vaccin Dengvaxia de Sanofi contre la dengue.



> Quand jai vu les photos de ces familles philippines qui manifestaient contre Sanofi et son vaccin contre la dengue le Dengvaxia, en criant  les enfants philippins ne sont pas des cobayes , cela ma fait penser au titre dun livre publi en 2015 par un professeur de mdecine danois mondialement connu le Professeur Peter C. Gtzsche : *Remdes mortels et crimes organiss. Comment lindustrie pharmaceutique a corrompu les services de sant* ! Le dcor est plant, et comme mdecin et militant franais, je me devais de partager les informations sur Sanofi, multinationale franaise de la pharmacie ! Mais avant de parler du vaccin, faisons un dtour par le virus de la dengue et son histoire, qui nous apprend beaucoup sur la mondialisation librale.


Scandale du vaccin contre la dengue aux Philippines : vers des inculpations chez Sanofi

Je me mfie de l'industrie pharmaceutique, elle essaie de faire croire aux gens qu'ils ont besoin de mdicament et parfois ce sont des mauvais mdicaments. (parfois le bnfice est nul, mais pas les risques)
Rappelez-vous du scandale de la Dpakine.

Si a se trouve les vaccins Pfizer et Moderna font baisser la fertilit et on est pas prt de le savoir. Enfin c'est un exemple d'effet secondaire que tu ne peux pas voir  court terme.
Il ne faut pas croire que les laboratoires respectent une thique, comme dans les autres industries, ils veulent juste faire un maximum d'argent.

Enfin bref, pour l'instant cette vaccination n'est pas obligatoire, alors tout va bien. Pourvu qu'il en reste ainsi.

----------


## el_slapper

> Euh non pas une ile mais une frontire terrestre infranchissable donc ca revient un peu au mme 
> Bon pour la Core du Nord, c'est vrai que l je ne sais pas  trop comment se passe la frontire avec la Chine, mais vu qu'il y a n'a pas d'exode de Nord Coren je me dis qu'elle doit tre assez fermer.
> Le but est d'avoir des frontires facilement contrlable, quand il s'agit d'une le et que la majorit des gens voyage en avion c'est beaucoup plus facile.(.../...)


C'est assez ferm, mais il y a des porosits quand mme, avec des trafics. Les autorits des deux pays sont assez coulantes, a permet  la Core du Nord de ne pas totalement crever, ce qui arrange les chinois. Rien  voir avec la frontire entre les deux Cores qui, pour le coup, justifie la comparaison avec une ile. Mais bon, ce n'est pas non plus la frontire franco belge qu'on passe  certains endroits sans mme s'en rendre compte, juste en passant la rue.




> Dans ce cas l pourquoi tu as pas mis la France ? A par le gros "trou" au niveau du nord-est, on a quasiment de frontires naturelles. On annexe tout ce qu'il y a entre nous et le rhin et c'est bon (la moiti de la Belgique est dj francophone de toute faon).


Les Pyrnes ont de grosses porosits le long des cotes, et d'aucuns passent quotidiennement pour aller au resto en Espagne. Le nombre de ponts sur le Rhin est impressionnant, cette frontire "naturelle" n'est pas un obstacle.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La Core, une le ?  
> 
> Pour rappel





> Euh non pas une ile mais une frontire terrestre infranchissable donc ca revient un peu au mme 
> Bon pour la Core du Nord, c'est vrai que l je ne sais pas  trop comment se passe la frontire avec la Chine, mais vu qu'il y a n'a pas d'exode de Nord Coren je me dis qu'elle doit tre assez fermer.
> Le but est d'avoir des frontires facilement contrlable, quand il s'agit d'une le et que la majorit des gens voyage en avion c'est beaucoup plus facile.


Vu comme cela c'est plus facile , effectivement des pays insulaire ou bien sans liaison terrestre avec d'autres pays.




> Bref.
> L en gros on ferme toute une ville ds qu'on repre un cas :
> Appliquer la stratgie "Zro Covid" en France et en Europe? Ces scientifiques sont pour


Problmatique dj soulignes  de nombreuses reprises. Dans les villes europennes et / ou occidentales modernes continentales quand on a une urbanisation anarchique c'est dure de fermer hermtiquement.

> nombres de routes (autoroute, nationale, route  grande circulation, rue, chemin vicinaux ... )
> voies de transports terrestres  contrler (bus, mtro, tram, train, cheminement pdestre, piste cyclable , gare ... )
> le nombre de policier  dployer
> la frontire "gographique" et "administrative"

Prenez une grande ville comme Lyon, Bruxelles, Barcelone , Rome , Paris et tentez de mettre une "frontire tanche" . 

L'anne dernire dans les petites villes italiennes sous cloches ... il tait toujours possible de quitter les villes par les chemins de traverses ...

Quid aussi des populations  "cheval" sur 2 juridictions ? On condamne le ct pair et pas impair ? 

A savoir qu'en Chine chaque  rgion jouit d'une certaine "autonomie" est dispose de frontires contrles et contrlable avec postes de douanes ! En Occident (Europe, Amrique du Nord, Amrique du Sud ...) quand vous changez de rgions vous n'avez pas de poste de douane .

Pour des pays comme les USA, Canada, Mexique, Brsil ... on peut "fermer" ventuellement entre rgion/tat vu la taille des pays et les densits de populations . 

C'est peut tre un sujet futur pour nos politiques. Comment "dcouper" le territoire pour activer des zones que l'on peut fermer ou ouvrir en cas de d'pidmie ... Genre se poser la question de comment isoler Lyon ou Rennes par exemple.




> a ne devrait pas plaire  certains, comme eux par exemple :
> Pays-Bas : un tribunal ordonne la leve du couvre-feu,  violation profonde du droit  la libert de mouvement et  la vie prive


Le barreau des avocats belges (soit 20 000 professionnels) porte plainte contre l'tat Belge.




> Dans ce cas l pourquoi tu as pas mis la France ? A par le gros "trou" au niveau du nord-est, on a quasiment de frontires naturelles. On annexe tout ce qu'il y a entre nous et le rhin et c'est bon (la moiti de la Belgique est dj francophone de toute faon).


Tu oublies les Suisses et Monaco :p 

Trves de plaisanterie. Fermer une frontire  qui passe au dessus d'un cours d'eau (le Rhin par exemple) est plus simple (fermer 20 / 30 /40 ponts ) VERSUS avoir une urbanisation contigu et anarchique comme celle de la Belgique et de ces voisins ...




> Il y a plein de mdicaments dangereux qui ont t autoriss, Mdiator, Distilbne, Vioxx, Diane 35, Dpakine, Gardasil, etc.
> Aux USA c'est pire ils ont Ritalin, Adderall, OxyContin, Fentanyl, etc.


Roaccutane pour l'acne , Microginon pour la contraception ... Combien de scandale  venir encore ? 




> Il y a plein de critiques sur Coca Cola, dj dans le light et dans le zero il y a des additifs qui inquitent beaucoup de monde, et dans le normal il y a du mauvais sucre, puisqu'il est extrait du mas.
> Ensuite l'entreprise est critiqu pour gaspiller beaucoup d'eau (il faut plusieurs L d'eau pour faire un L de Coca Cola).


Anecdote vcu par l'un de mes proches qui  fait 2 ans tudes  Mexico :

> 1L d'eau coute 3 , 1L de Coca coute 1,5  2  
> l'eau coute plus cher que le Coca
> ds le plus jeune age les mexicains sont accoutum  boire du Coca
> beaucoup de Mexicains sont gros , + de 50% de la population est en surpoids




> Il y a eu galement plein d'articles qui ont parl du danger du surdosage de paractamol. Aucun mdicament n'est anodin ils reprsentent tous un risque. Il faut faire attention parce qu'on trouve du paractamol dans plusieurs mdicaments.


Aspartame, Stevia, Sucrette ... On en reparle ? Combien de produit chimique dans l'alimentation ont fait scandale ? Le DrPepper par exemple ... il a fait son grand retour en France en 2016 




> Enfin bref, pour l'instant cette vaccination n'est pas obligatoire, alors tout va bien. Pourvu qu'il en reste ainsi.


Dtrompe toi , elle deviendra possiblement obligatoire d'ici 5  7 ans. 

Comme pour la fivre jaune ou d'autres maladies tropicales. Je suis tout  fait pour ce vaccin . A l'chelle "intercontinental". Genre le Canadien qui vient Europe devra se faire vacciner, rtroactivement l'Europen qui ira en Amrique du Nord aussi. Si vous restez en Europe (Allemagne, Suisse, Italie, ... ) moins de problme. Peut tre d'ici 10 ans  l'chelle europenne.

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## Invit

> 


C'est indcent. Cet abruti raconte connerie sur connerie depuis au moins un an. Et maintenant il tond les derniers moutons qui croient encore en lui avec son bouquin de merde. Vivement qu'il finisse en taule pour tout le mal qu'il a fait, et France Poire avec...

----------


## Lucio_

> 


Pr Peronne sur France Soir qui parle de.. vrit, on ne peut que s'attendre a du lourd
Et on a t servit.
Les deux premieres minutes: on interdit de soigner. Alors que pour l'instant aucun traitement efficace n'a t interdit.
Quelque dizaine de dcs de moins de 60 ans: alors qu'il y a eu plus de 3000 personnes de moins de 55 ans.




> Les moins de 55 ans reprsentent au contraire moins de 5 % des dcs.


https://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/plu...5-ans-20210119

Et puis le principe de dire qu'une maladie n'a pas besoin de prendre de grande mesures parce que la maladie ne fait pas "beaucoup" de victimes, c'est oublier que les mesures sont peut etre la cause du "faible" nombre de dcs.

France soir, une magnifique source d'information neutre



> Libration note que bien que FranceSoir  se rfugie souvent derrire le concept de libert dexpression pour dfendre sa  vision , il nhsite pas  se montrer moins respectueux de celle-ci lorsquil sagit de faire taire, ou du moins intimider, celles ou ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux , mentionnant notamment une vaste campagne de dnigrement  l'encontre de chercheurs auteurs d'une mta-analyse sur l'hydroxychloroquine  laquelle a particip FranceSoir  en affirmant notamment que les auteurs de cette tude sont soumis  des lobbys, et quils sappuient sur des chiffres faux 13, alors que ces travaux sont pourtant reconnus ailleurs pour leur srieux mthodologique29 et corrobors par des publications ultrieures30.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/FranceSoir

----------


## Invit

> Pr Peronne sur France Soir qui parle de.. vrit, on ne peut que s'attendre a du lourd
> Et on a t servit.
> ...


En mme temps, qui coute encore Perronne. Avant le covid, il voulait nous faire croire  une maladie, qu'il tait le seul  diagnostiquer, propage par des tiques gntiquement modifis par un ancien mdecins nazi, le tout cach par l'arme amricaines...  ::aie:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Perronne
En 2016, il affirme que l'explosion de la maladie de Lyme, cache par  l'arme amricaine et les scientifiques sous sa coupe , est due  une prolifration mal contrle de tiques trafiques par le chercheur en virologie nazi11  Erich Traub19  rfugi aux tats-Unis20,21. Le professeur Didier Raoult le qualifie alors de  confrre qui a pris une position de leader du Lyme, sans bagage scientifique spcifique dans ce domaine, autre que ses croyances et le support de ses disciples22,23 .

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Qui a envie de se faire titiller en Espagne : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/938204/a...n-france-et-si ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Euh je crois pas que ca existe


ll y en a quelques un quand mme.
charbon, rage, par exemple.

Ou tous les vaccins contre des maladies qui ont disparue, et qui donc malgr leur faible taux de mortalit, tue plus que la maladie.
(c'est pour cela que certains vaccins ne sont pas obligatoire, ou sont juste conseill dans certains cas.

Par exemple, vacciner tous les francais contre la fivre jaune... c'est plus risquer que de ne rien faire.

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, les vaccins obligatoires sont positif pour la population.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ll y en a quelques un quand mme.
> charbon, rage, par exemple.
> 
> Ou tous les vaccins contre des maladies qui ont disparue, et qui donc malgr leur faible taux de mortalit, tue plus que la maladie.
> (c'est pour cela que certains vaccins ne sont pas obligatoire, ou sont juste conseill dans certains cas.
> 
> Par exemple, vacciner tous les francais contre la fivre jaune... c'est plus risquer que de ne rien faire.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, les vaccins obligatoires sont positif pour la population.


De toute faon, pour les vaccins (et pas que), c'est le rapport bnfices/risques qui est pris en compte. C'est pour cela qu'il y a des tests de raliser sur de nombreux volontaires. Afin, d'valuer ce rapport.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Allez c'est parti , en Belgique l'ordre des avocats veut mener une action contre l'tat Belge voir l'UE : https://plus.lesoir.be/354163/articl...-democratiques

Des procs pour pour "mesures disproportionnes" : https://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/fai...--1280345.aspx , http://covidplainte.be/

----

En France :

Le passeport vaccinal pose question : https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/vi...ormale-7157784 . Quid de ceux ne pouvant pas se faire vacciner ? On cre une socit sgrgationniste ... T'es vaccins tu fais ce que tu veux, t'es pas vaccin t'as aucun droit = un citoyen de seconde zone . thiquement cela me gne beaucoup. 

A quand la fin du couvre feu  18H et la rouverture des centres commerciaux de plus de 20 000 m : https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/vi...a-18-h-7156981 , https://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/le-...asins-20210217 ... le rallongement des jours va donner des envies aux de gens de sortir le soir pour faire sport en extrieur ... Oh pardon que dis je c'est criminel de faire un footing  18h01 ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es vaccins tu fais ce que tu veux, t'es pas vaccin t'as aucun droit = un citoyen de seconde zone . thiquement cela me gne beaucoup.


a fonctionne dj comme a aujourd'hui. Si il te manque un vaccin obligatoire tu perds des droits.
L'UE va peut-tre imposer un passeport vaccinal.




> A quand la fin du couvre feu  18H et la rouverture des centres commerciaux de plus de 20 000 m


On va dj attendre avril et on verra aprs.
On est pas prt de retrouver les liberts qu'on avait avant 2020, mais les salles de sports, les bars, les cinmas, les salles de concerts finiront bien par rouvrir  un moment donn. (mais il y a aura des contraintes lourdes)

Moselle : Vran prend la plume, en allemand, pour viter une fermeture unilatrale de la frontire

====
Covid-19 : un nouveau variant insensible aux vaccins dcouvert dans une dizaine de pays, dont la France



> Un nouveau variant, le quatrime, a t dcouvert par des chercheurs de l'universit d'Edimbourg, en Ecosse. Il s'agirait d'une version du virus assez semblable aux variants sud-africain et brsilien, plus rsistante par consquent aux vaccins dvelopps  l'heure actuelle. Des cas seraient notamment apparus en France. De quoi inquiter les autorits.


a ne m'tonnerait pas que des laboratoires sortent un nouveau vaccin tous les 6 mois pour contrer un nouveau variant.
Ils le font bien chaque anne avec la grippe.

====
On dirait que la France n'est pas trs forte en squenage :
Coronavirus :  En Seine-Saint-Denis, on est pass, en une semaine, de 0  7,7 % de variants sud-africain et brsilien 



> Pourquoi ny a-t-il pas de variant franais ?
> A vrai dire, on nen sait rien. Il y en a peut-tre dj un mais on ne le sait pas. *En France, on fait trs peu de squenages, cest--dire danalyse complte de lARN du virus. Nous nous concentrons sur la recherche des mutations quon connat dj. Donc comme on ne cherche pas de nouveau variant, il est logique quon nen trouve pas.* Les laboratoires pourraient pourtant procder  ce squenage, mais pour linstant, le gouvernement prfre laisser cette tche  lInstitut Pasteur ou au centre national de rfrence des maladies respiratoires, cest dommage.


====
Edit :
Covid-19 : l'homme de Nandertal vous a (peut-tre) permis d'viter une forme svre



> Fait surprenant, une tude a rvl l'an dernier que le plus grand facteur de risque gntique doublant le risque de dvelopper une forme svre de Covid-19 avait galement t hrit des Nandertaliens. Le nouveau facteur gntique identifi irait donc dsormais dans une direction totalement oppose, se rvlant lui protecteur Difficile de s'y retrouver.
> 
> "Il est assez tonnant que, malgr l'extinction des Nandertaliens il y a environ 40.000 ans, leur systme immunitaire nous influence encore de manire positive et ngative aujourd'hui", commente l'un des auteurs de l'tude. "L'augmentation de la frquence de cette variante protectrice de Nandertal suggre qu'elle a pu tre bnfique galement dans le pass, peut-tre lors d'autres pidmies causes par des virus  ARN", conclut-il.


Il y a plein d'autres facteurs qui entrent en compte, parce que les africains n'ont pas de gne de Neandertal et j'ai l'impression qu'ils font moins de formes graves que les eurasiens par exemple.

====
Re Edit :
C'est marrant ces consultations, il y en a eu une  propos de la lgalisation du cannabis et maintenant a :
Covid-19 : le Cese lance une consultation sur le passeport vaccinal



> Que pensez-vous du passeport vaccinal? : telle est la question pose sur le site participez.lecese.fr jusqu'au 7 mars. En rponse  cette proposition d'un laissez-passer pour accder aux lieux aujourd'hui ferms (restaurants, cinmas, stades, muses), cinq choix sont proposs (de trs dfavorable  trs favorable), ainsi qu'un champ de commentaire facultatif.

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Le monde musulman se demande sir les vaccins sont halal et kasher dans une moindre mesure pour les juifs aussi : https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...er?id=10699338 .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le monde musulman


La grande majorit des musulmans ne se pose la question "est-ce que le vaccin est halal ?".
Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des religieux qui se mfient un peu des vaccins :
En Isral, un rabbin ultra-orthodoxe affirme que le vaccin contre le Covid-19 rend homosexuel
Les juifs orthodoxes sont-ils anti-vaccin ?
A New York, certains juifs prfrent la rougeole au vaccin
Les Amricaines ultra-orthodoxes perplexes face aux vaccins et aux variants
Cela dit a ne concerne qu'une minorit dans une minorit, donc on s'en fout un peu.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Aprs les dpressions, infarctus , problmes cardiaques, et autre trouble psychosociaux , v'la l'agora phobie  cause de l'isolement ? : https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...le?id=10700032

Allons nous conserver des gestes barrires comme le masque ou le lavage des mains post pidmie : https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...re?id=10701596 ?

Pour ma part je ne suis pas oppos  garder le masque en "temps normal" ... TC, avion, train, ou en hiver en cas de priode grippes et autre gastros ... Je vais minspirer de ce qui se fait en Asie et je trouve a bien . A mon sens c'est du civisme (qui manque beaucoup en Europe .

Tiens retour d'ebola et de la peste en Afrique : https://www.france24.com/fr/afrique/...l-y-a-cinq-ans , https://www.sudinfo.be/id365700/arti...emocratique-du

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs les dpressions, infarctus , problmes cardiaques, et autre trouble psychosociaux


Non mais c'est bon il ne reste peut-tre plus qu'un an et demi de couvre feu / confinement.
Il y a un type qui a fait une prvision :
Covid-19 : "Probablement qu' l't 2022, tout sera beaucoup plus facile", estime le Pr Didier Pittet



> "Ensuite, il y aura la campagne de vaccination avec tous ces vaccins dont on va pouvoir disposer. Et on va pouvoir faire un premier bilan au dbut de l't", estime l'pidmiologiste suisse. Mais d'aprs Didier Pittet, l'pidmie risque de survivre  l't. "*Ensuite, on va se propulser vers l'automne et  ce moment-l il y aura certainement d'autres variants, peut-tre qu'il faudra d'autres vaccins. Et il faudra encore pouvoir passer un automne qui ne sera pas normal et ensuite l'hiver*".
> 
> Le prsident de la mission indpendante estime donc pouvoir tirer un "vritable bilan de la situation en t 2022". Tout sera alors "beaucoup plus facile", pense-t-il. Mais avant cette date, les Franais pourront "retourner au thtre et on aura d'autres activits sociales agrables", estime-t-il.


Si a se trouve  partir de l't 2022 les restrictions vont commencer  s'assouplir  ::P: 
Ou alors peut-tre que des variants totalement bnin vont prendre le dessus, et on pourra retrouv une vie normale avant. 




> Je vais minspirer de ce qui se fait en Asie et je trouve a bien


Ils mettent des masques uniquement quand ils sont malades. a m'tonnerait que ce genre de pratique arrive en Europe. Mais on sait jamais, peut-tre que des gens vont spontanment se mettre  porter un masque quand ils seront malades.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Non mais c'est bon il ne reste peut-tre plus qu'un an et demi de couvre feu / confinement.


Je suis dubitatif , sur le maintient du couvre feu  18h ... Depuis 1 semaines il fait clair jusqu' 18h30 voir 19h selon ou l'on se trouve en France. Dans 5 semaines on repasse  l'heure d't . A 20 /20h30 il fera clair ... Je vois de plus en plus de monde sortir le soir aprs 18h pour se dgourdir les pattes (marcher , courir, faire du vlo ... ) . 

Actuellement le seul ou l'on peut encore ventuellement "faire sport" reste le dimanche. Le samedi tant consacr aux courses ...

Moi mme membre d'une grosses asso de marche (+/- 90 membres), j'ai eu des chos que les fdrations de marches, de course a pieds et de cyclotourisme exhortent le gouvernement  une lev progressive du couvre feu , pour justement les sports en extrieurs. 

En milieu rural , des assos de marcheurs ou cyclistes se sont vues verbaliss  cause de maires un peu "trop tatillons" ... Quand je vois des maires ragir de la sorte , je ne comprend pas . A part emmerder le monde ou le citoyen lambda qui demande  faire du sport ... les bras m'en tombe . 

A un moment ce genre de comportement de certains maires agacent et poussent les gens  justement ... Ne plus respecter des rgles d'un dbilit s'en nom ... Comme il sera plus "facile" de montrer du doigt et de culpabiliser, celui qui va une fois transgresser un rgle qui devient lourde  la longue ...  Pour contester , on peut invoquer par exemple qu'on pense  sa sant mental et sa sant physique (viter de finir gros ou avec des problmes cardiaques ... ) .

Le sport en intrieur tant interdit ... on va faire chier les assos des sports en extrieurs ... 




> Ils mettent des masques uniquement quand ils sont malades. a m'tonnerait que ce genre de pratique arrive en Europe. Mais on sait jamais, peut-tre que des gens vont spontanment se mettre  porter un masque quand ils seront malades.


Cela s'appelle du civisme , penser  lintrt gnral et de la responsabilit (penser  autrui ... ) . C'est un geste simple ... qui fait beaucoup. Rien d'infantilisant , c'est du bon sens.

----------


## Gunny

Coronavirus  Dunkerque : Jean Castex demande  des mesures supplmentaires de freinage 




> Il souhaite donner un "dernier sursis aux Dunkerquois et aux Dunkerquoises" et plaide notamment pour une augmentation de la vaccination et une politique de "zro rassemblement, zro regroupement".


"Franaises, Franais. Le Coronavirus c'est de votre faute alors arrtez d'tre malades svp, c'est relou maintenant. Si vous n'arrtez pas on va devoir reconfiner et ce sera votre faute. Pas la mienne. Je ne suis que premier ministre, qu'est-ce que vous voulez que je fasse ? Connards de ch'tis, ingrats avec a"

----------


## foetus

> Connards de ch'tis, ingrats avec a"


 ::whistle::   Paris, la mairie nous refait le coup des rues interdites (*) : ce sont 2 rues/ place ( ::whistle::  l o A. Benalla a tabass du mchant gilet jaune si j'ai bien compris)

* : en aot, 5 jours il me semble avant que le port du masque soit obligatoire PARTOUT, c'tait que quelques rues. Donc, en tournant  gauche et/ ou  droite tu pouvais te prendre 1 prune de 135 uros  ::ptdr:: 
Et la rue de Buci, rue avec beaucoup de bars tait dj vise.
D'ailleurs, samedi 20 fvrier 2021 en passant par cette  rue, je me suis dit : "tiens il y a 1 monde fou debout dehors  ::koi::  ... avec 1 verre  la main  ::mouarf:: "

----------


## Ryu2000

Je navais pas prvu de recommencer  remplir le frigo  : les super-parents dclasss par le retour de leurs enfants prodigues



> Mais pour ces super-parents, le Covid-19 met la pagaille dans des parcours qui se dessinaient si bien. Leurs enfants ont dcroch des places dans les meilleures grandes coles, dans des universits internationales. Les gniteurs navaient pourtant pas prvu quils paieraient 1 000  2 500 euros par mois pour avoir leurs gamins sur Zoom dans le salon. Ils nimaginaient pas quils les pousseraient  partir au bout du monde pour quils restent dans leur chambre dtudiant et saperoivent, lors de leurs rares passages sur le campus, que les autres lves trangers ne sont pas l.


Covid-19 : comment les scientifiques suivent la flambe des dpressions



> On a d'abord observ un fort tat anxieux au dbut du premier confinement (27 % de personnes anxieuses contre 13 % habituellement), indique Enguerrand du Roscoat. Puis l'anxit a rapidement diminu jusqu'au dconfinement en mai. Le deuxime confinement s'est traduit diffremment, avec moins de troubles anxieux mais davantage de dpressions.  La prvalence des tats dpressifs a ainsi t multiplie par deux entre fin septembre (11 %) et dbut novembre (23 %).  Aujourd'hui, on a environ 30 % des gens soit anxieux, soit dpressifs , dclare le chercheur.


Covid: comment le taux de suicide chez les femmes au Japon a augment ?



> Le Japon signale les suicides plus rapidement et plus prcisment que n'importe o ailleurs dans le monde. Contrairement  la plupart des pays, ils sont compils ici  la fin de chaque mois. Pendant la pandmie de Covid, les chiffres ont rvl une histoire troublante.
> 
> En 2020, pour la premire fois en 11 ans, le taux de suicide a augment au Japon. Plus surprenant encore, alors que les suicides masculins ont lgrement diminu, les taux chez les femmes ont fait un bond de prs de 15 %.
> 
> En un mois, en octobre, le taux de suicide fminin au Japon a fait un bond de plus de 70 % par rapport au mme mois de l'anne prcdente.
> 
> Que se passe-t-il ? Et pourquoi la pandmie de Covid semble-t-elle frapper les femmes bien plus durement que les hommes ?


COVID : ANGOISSE, ISOLEMENT... LA DOUBLE PEINE DES MALADES DU CANCER



> Dj en temps normal, latteinte psychologique est trs forte, confirme Isabelle Huet, directrice de lassociation Rose up, qui accompagne les femmes atteintes dun cancer. Ces personnes se sentent souvent seules, et le Covid est venu aggraver a.
> 
> Car avec la pandmie, les contacts sont considrablement rduits. Dabord par les confinements et couvre-feu, mais aussi par les nouvelles normes sanitaires. Impossible par exemple daller en chimiothrapie avec un proche. Un sige sur deux est condamn, raconte Stphane, actuellement soign pour un cancer du clon. De grands pans de plexiglas sparent les patients () Je ne peux pas me faire accompagner.


Alcool, tabac, drogues, mdicaments Les addictions, autre dgt collatral du Covid-19



> Le stress induit par lisolement, labsence de cadre ou la prcarit ont fait augmenter la consommation de substances, voire les dpendances. *Les professionnels de laddictologie et de la sant mentale sen inquitent, dautant que la crise conomique risque de saggraver.*


Covid-19: "flambe des tentatives de suicide" chez les enfants ? - 31/01

Ce serait bien que la situation s'amliore. C'est difficile de supporter les restrictions.

 San Francisco il y a peu de gens qui meurent  cause de la maladie :
La drogue, lpidmie silencieuse qui ravage San Francisco



> Nombre de morts du Covid-19  San Francisco en 2020 ? 235. Nombre de victimes de surdoses ? 699. Le rapport du mdecin lgiste de la ville publi en janvier a cr un choc : lan dernier, la drogue a tu trois fois plus dhabitants que la pandmie. Un record absolu : en 2019, les surdoses avaient emport 441 personnes, dj une augmentation de 70 % par rapport  2018 (259 morts). *En 2020, San Francisco  qui possde le taux de mortalit par Covid-19 le plus faible de toutes les grandes villes amricaines*  a perdu deux personnes par jour, en moyenne,  cause de la drogue. Une pidmie  silencieuse , terre dans les contre-alles du centre-ville et les chambres dhtel pour indigents.

----------


## CinePhil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?fbclid...ature=youtu.be

----------


## fredoche

> C'est indcent. Cet abruti raconte connerie sur connerie depuis au moins un an. Et maintenant il tond les derniers moutons qui croient encore en lui avec son bouquin de merde. Vivement qu'il finisse en taule pour tout le mal qu'il a fait, et France Poire avec...


ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que rien ne change. Tu es incapable de discuter sur le fond alors autant attaquer le personnage et la forme. Mais si par hasard on t'interroge sur ta faon de t'exprimer on attente  ta personne et on t'insulte. 

Mme tarif pour Lucio_ sur Perronne et d'un coup des gens reconnus par leurs pairs depuis des dcennies deviennent de sombres charlatans complotistes.

Vous tes pathtiques sans mme pouvoir en prendre conscience

*BenoitM* regarde juste ce qui t'arrange... le Vietnam est une ile ? l'inde est une ile ? la thailande, le Cambodge, Birmanie, Pakistan, tous les pays d'afrique... 
La Belgique est toujours en occident ? Elle est classe 3e, c'est pas l o tu habites ? C'est pas l o l'HCQ a t interdite comme en France ? C'est pas l o une tude de mdecins hospitaliers a finalement montr que l'HCQ tait bnfique aux patients ?

Quand certains en viennent  voquer les criminels de masse ils feraient bien de regarder les chiffres. Typiquement la Belgique s'est comporte  l'identique de la France pour les traitements. Pour parler de crimes de masse, il faut que les gens meurent en masse. C'est typiquement le cas en France et en Belgique, pays o on traite Raoult de charlatan et o on interdit et les soins et l'HCQ, et on dnigre toute autre forme potentielle de traitement.
Alors les simon des collines ou les el_slapper feraient bien de balayer devant leur portes avant de parler de criminalit de masse ou de charlatanisme. Les covidiots ou les abrutis, moi je les connais, ce ne sont pas ceux qu'ils prtendent dsigner. C'est plutt ceux qui balancent ce mot  tout bout de champ

----------


## fredoche

Pour les _gentils forumeurs_ qui bouffent la propagande des mass media comme du petit lait et viennent nous donner des leons d'intelligence :



2014 : pas de covid, un mec qui prsente des dcennies de travaux, un professeur qui montre  quel point la science est faite de dbats et de combats. Des quipes qui font des tests PCR depuis les annes 90, avant qu'aucun de vous ne sache ce que c'est. Et une prsentation passionnante au demeurant

Mais c'est sur c'est un charlatan.

Vous tes comme la meute,  hurler avec les loups.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des gens reconnus par leurs pairs depuis des dcennies deviennent de sombres charlatans complotistes.


Un scientifique peut avoir accomplit des tonnes de grandes choses pendant sa carrire, a ne l'empchera pas d'avoir tort sur un point  un moment donn. (je ne dis pas que c'est le cas du professeur Raoult ou du professeur Perronne, je dis juste que c'est un argument qui peut exister)

Il y a des exemples l :
Maladie du Nobel - Liste de prix Nobel touchs
Apparemment il y a Luc Montagnier qui est trs mal vu aujourd'hui, alors qu'il a fait partie d'une quipe qui a gagn un prix Nobel en 2008.

----------


## fredoche

Et pour nos amis belges et franais qui ont encore une capacit  rflchir et au libre-arbitre :



c'est aussi disponible, et en priorit au dpart sur vimeo :







```
https://vimeo.com/509238270
```

Mais visiblement il a disparu alors que la version que j'ai vue totalisait plus de 600 000 vues, soit une bonne partie de la population belge

Et j'ai vu la campagne de dnigrement que cela a dclench en Belgique, ce qui devient habituel dsormais. Se poser des questions est indcent, anormal, complotiste, bientt synonyme de flonie ou de haute-trahison

----------


## fredoche

> Un scientifique peut avoir accomplit des tonnes de grandes choses pendant sa carrire, a ne l'empchera pas d'avoir tort sur un point  un moment donn. (je ne dis pas que c'est le cas du professeur Raoult ou du professeur Perronne, je dis juste que c'est un argument qui peut exister)
> 
> Il y a des exemples l :
> Maladie du Nobel - Liste de prix Nobel touchs
> Apparemment il y a Luc Montagnier qui est trs mal vu aujourd'hui, alors qu'il a fait partie d'une quipe qui a gagn un prix Nobel en 2008.


Bien sur qu'il peut avoir tort, mais il serait temps et "fair" de reconnaitre la dmarche scientifique et mdicale de l'IHU *au complet* qui ne se limite pas  une propagande pro-HCQ
Il est bien plus commode de taper sur le clou Raoult. Hein les marteaux ?

En attendant les chiffres de mortalit  l'IHU sont toujours trs trs largement en leur faveur. Donc les criminels de masse, ils sont o ?

----------


## Linkin

Si je ne me trompe pas l'IHU ne traite pas les patients atteints de forme grave. Ceux l sont envoys aux autres tablissements de Marseille. Donc le taux de mortalit n'est pas trs pertinent.



> Cet tablissement est devenu emblmatique depuis le dbut de l'pidmie de Covid-19. L'Institut hospitalo-universitaire en maladies infectieuses de Marseille (IHU Mditerrane), dirig par le controvers Dider Raoult, qui dfend le recours  l'hydroxychloroquine comme traitement efficace contre le virus, ne dispose pas de lits de ranimation  destination des patients atteints d'une forme grave du virus.  Alors que ces services de ranimation enregistrent les taux de mortalit lie au Covid-19 les plus levs, Didier Raoult a communiqu depuis le dbut de la crise sanitaire sur les excellents rsultats de son institut en terme de mortalit dans son service.
> 
> _Le Figaro_ a vrifi cette information divulgue lundi 5 octobre par Renaud Muselier, prsident LR de la rgion PACA sur le plateau de _Cnews._ Le quotidien a effectivement constat que l'IHU Mditerrane ne disposait pas de lits de ranimation.
> Cet tablissement spcialis faisant partie intgrante de l'AP-HM, les cas graves de Covid-19 sont transfrs en ranimation dans les services appropris de l'AP-HM. De quoi expliquer le taux trs faible de mortalit lie au Covid-19  l'IHU Mditerrane.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Un nouveau variant tunisien ou algrien : https://www.courrierinternational.co...vec-la-tunisie , https://www.realites.com.tn/2021/02/...i-les-raisons/ ?

Vers un dbut de mouvements sociaux en plus des restrictions dj lies au covid : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/944667/a...ofessionnelles ?

----------


## fredoche

> Si je ne me trompe pas l'IHU ne traite pas les patients atteints de forme grave. Ceux l sont envoys aux autres tablissements de Marseille. Donc le taux de mortalit n'est pas trs pertinent.


C'est vrai mais les chiffres qu'ils donnent, ce taux de mortalit, prennent en compte ceux qui sont envoys en ranimation :
https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/covid-19/

Quand bien mme on se focalise encore une fois sur ces gens  qui l'on reproche d'avoir propos un protocole de traitement qui depuis accumule des lments nombreux en leur faveur et pas juste marseillais.

Et c'est comme l'arbre qui cache la fort de dcs et de mdiocrit  trs grande chelle qui touchent nos pays. Ou la paille contre la poutre

Se focaliser sur la brique de ce mur sans voir la cathdrale de dcs qui vous surplombe. Ne pas voir la "big picture" comme on dit en anglais.

En France encore  l'heure actuelle aucun traitement n'est envisageable ni envisag, aucun

Et j'attends des explications sur le pourquoi *on fabrique une tude mensongre sur l'HCQ*   publie en grande pompe dans le Lancet qui dclenche dans la foule l'interdiction immdiate et totale de l'HCQ en France et en Belgique ? Il est pas l le charlatanisme ? Non a c'est normal ?
Pourquoi ?

Pourquoi les grands et preux chevaliers blancs de la zttique ne se sont-ils pas empars du sujet pour dnouer les fils de cette escroquerie ?
Pourquoi tout cela n'est qu' charge contre l'HCQ et Raoult ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste pour rire (mais pas tant que a  ::calim2:: )

----------


## Lucio_

> Mme tarif pour Lucio_ sur Perronne et d'un coup des gens reconnus par leurs pairs depuis des dcennies deviennent de sombres charlatans complotistes.


Et alors? en quoi le fait qu'il soit reconnu par leurs pairs depuis des dcennies empche de dire des betises? 
Il y a bien des prix Nobels de mdecines qui se mettent  raconter n'importe quoi aprs avoir reu leur prix. a a mme un nom:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maladie_du_Nobel

Aprs, si vous tes d'accords avec lui, nous expliquer pourquoi j'ai tort, et donc lui a raison, ne serait-ce pas mieux?





> Vous tes pathtiques sans mme pouvoir en prendre conscience


Pourquoi autant de mpris?



> Pour les gentils forumeurs qui bouffent la propagande des mass media comme du petit lait





> Et pour nos amis belges et franais qui ont encore une capacit  rflchir et au libre-arbitre :


Vous savez, ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas d'accord avec vous, que nous ne rflchissons pas. 
Vous me reprochez de critiquer le Pr Personne malgr son status, ce qui me semble contradictoire.
Avec le Pr Personne pas besoin de rflchir, mais avec le gouvernement, si on est d'accord on ne rflchit pas?

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est scandaleux :
En Espagne, la Galice va punir ceux qui refusent de se faire vacciner contre le Covid-19



> La droite  la tte de la cinquime rgion dEspagne a instaur, mercredi 24 fvrier, une amende allant de 1000  60 000  pour les personnes qui refusent de se faire vacciner contre le coronavirus.


En France on va tre surveill de prs :



> https://twitter.com/LPLdirect/status...76661063016452
> [ALERTE INFO] Un pass sanitaire #COVID19 est en construction en #France pour "tester et identifier" les gens ainsi que leurs "cas contacts". Le pass aura aussi accs  la #vaccination. En change : permettre la "vie d'avant". #Macron #COVID19france

----------


## halaster08

> Vous savez, ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas d'accord avec vous, que nous ne rflchissons pas. 
> Vous me reprochez de critiquer le Pr Personne malgr son status, ce qui me semble contradictoire.
> Avec le Pr Personne pas besoin de rflchir, mais avec le gouvernement, si on est d'accord on ne rflchit pas?


C'est pourtant simple a comprendre, c'est un raisonnement par contrapose, A=rflchir, B= tre d'accord avec Perrone, lui il a rflchit donc il est d'accord avec Perronne (A => B)
Par contrapose non B => non A donc ne pas tre avec Perronne => ne pas rflchir

Ce qui peux se rsumer par : "tous les gens qui pensent pas comme moi c'est des cons"

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si je ne me trompe pas l'IHU ne traite pas les patients atteints de forme grave. Ceux l sont envoys aux autres tablissements de Marseille. Donc le taux de mortalit n'est pas trs pertinent.


Mais tu te trompes justement puisque tous les patients de l'IHU sont suivis dans les tudes, mme ceux envoys en ra dans d'autres hopitaux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est scandaleux :
> En Espagne, la Galice va punir ceux qui refusent de se faire vacciner contre le Covid-19


L'une des premires ressources en Espagne c'est le tourisme ... je vois mal cette rgion se tirer une balle dans le pied en allant , envoyer paitre ce secteur d'activit est une bombe a retardement ! 

Sans parler des voyagistes et des propritaires de maisons de vacances , qui vont se faire une joie de lancer des procdures en justice ...

Cela finira devant les tribunaux ...

----------


## Invit

> Et alors? en quoi le fait qu'il soit reconnu par leurs pairs depuis des dcennies empche de dire des betises? 
> ...


Tu as raison mais tu perds ton temps. perronne n'a jamais t "reconnu par ses pairs". Quand il dlirait sur le Lyme chronique, avant de dlirer sur la covid, mme raoult se foutait de sa gueule :

"Notre spcificit est que nous avons au Conseil national des universits et au Haut Comit de sant publique, un confrre qui a pris une position de leader du Lyme, sans bagage scientifique spcifique dans ce domaine, autre que ses croyances et le support de ses disciples. Il n'a pas de production scientifique lisible. Il a embras les thories alternatives et a mme convaincu un grand hebdomadaire qu'il existait un complot tendant  dissimuler (pour quelle raison ?) l'ampleur du dsastre." https://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-po...084159_445.php

Et maintenant, perronne est invit  l'ihu pour vanter la merveilleuse chlorquine...

----------


## Ryu2000

LE VACCIN DE PFIZER SERAIT MOINS EFFICACE SUR LES PERSONNES SOUFFRANT DOBSIT



> Aprs avoir analys la rponse immunitaire de 248 soignants ayant reu les deux doses du vaccin amricano-allemand, les scientifiques italiens ont remarqu que *les personnes obses -  l'indice de masse corporelle (IMC) suprieur  30 - produisaient environ moiti moins d'anticorps que les patients en bonne sant.*
> 
> Soulignant que l'obsit est un facteur de fragilit face au coronavirus - *elle accrot le risque de mortalit de prs de 50 % et d'hospitalisation de 113 % selon une tude* publie en aot 2020 dans la revue Obesity Reviews -, les chercheurs appellent  concevoir un programme de vaccination efficace pour ce sous-groupe.


Pour perdre du poids il faut dpenser plus d'nergie qu'on en consomme, donc il faut faire plus de sports et manger moins.  cause des restrictions il est trs compliqu de faire du sport et  cause des restrictions les gens sont stresss et dprims ce qui pousse certains  trop manger.

================
Edit :
Il y a des danois qui en ont marre des restrictions :
Qui sont les Men in Black, ces militants danois coronasceptiques ?



> Samedi 27 fvrier, avec 1200 participants, le cortge tait plus fourni qu' l'accoutume dans les rues de la capitale danoise. Cette fois-ci, huit personnes ont t arrtes pour avoir vis les forces de l'ordre avec des feux dartifice. Libert pour le Danemark scandaient les militants, fumignes en main. *Si cette maladie est si dangereuse, pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas plus de morts?*, s'insurgeait un manifestant coronaseptique. Ils se mobilisaient contre le prolongement de la plupart des restrictions en vigueur jusqu'au dbut du mois d'avril: les bars et les restaurants, entre autres, resteront ferms.
> 
> L'autre motif d'inquitude des manifestants est la mise en place d'un coronapass numrique, une application mobile qui permet de prouver sa vaccination  l'aide d'un QR code, d'abord pour les voyages  l'tranger et  terme pour aller au restaurant, dans les stades ou dans d'autres lieux publics. Le parlement a adopt une loi pidmique qui peut nous priver de nos droits constitutionnels, s'alarmait la semaine dernire le mouvement sur sa page Facebook, dans un inventaire  la Prvert.* Il y a maintenant la possibilit de privation de libert, de tests forcs (aussi pour nos enfants), d'isolement forc, de traitement forc, de vaccins forcs, la possibilit d'une surveillance intensive et d'enregistrement des citoyens...*.

----------


## Lucio_

Se plaindre des restrictions parce qu'il n'y a pas "beaucoup" de morts, c'est comme reprocher au mdecin d'avoir prescrit des mdicaments parce qu'au final, on a guri.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est comme


On n'a pas de preuve que la situation serait pire sans restriction.
Ce n'est pas forcment dans les pays o les restrictions sont les plus faibles qu'il y a le plus de morts.

Le gouvernement pense qu'il y a aura peut-tre un assouplissement quand les plus de 50 ans seront vaccins.
ASSOUPLISSEMENT DES RESTRICTIONS ANTI-COVID: POURQUOI EMMANUEL MACRON PARLE DE "4  6 SEMAINES"?



> Selon les informations de BFMTV, cette priode estime par l'excutif fait rfrence  lavance de la vaccination en France, en particulier chez les personnes les plus ges. L'ide est que, dans quatre  six semaines, plus de Franais seront vaccins, et il y aura eu des avances sur les traitements anti-Covid-19, ce qui permettrait d'avoir une diminution de l'pidmie.
> 
> Le Premier ministre Jean Castex a annonc jeudi dernier qu' la mi-mai, "la totalit des personnes de plus de 50 ans se seront vu proposer une premire injection" contre le Covid-19. Pour l'heure, prs de trois millions de personnes ont reu au moins une dose, dont 1,561 million deux doses.


Les variants actuels sont dangereux que chez ceux qui ont un systme immunitaire faible, pour la grande majorit des gens ils ne posent aucun problme (si ils se font infecter, ils vont probablement tre asymptomatique et gurir tranquillement).
Il est possible que des variants plus contagieux et moins dangereux apparaissent. Ce qui est pas mal, parce qu'on pourrait rapidement arriver  l'immunit collective.

----------


## Gunny

> Se plaindre des restrictions parce qu'il n'y a pas "beaucoup" de morts, c'est comme reprocher au mdecin d'avoir prescrit des mdicaments parce qu'au final, on a guri.


Et puis c'est quoi 87.000 morts en un an hein, peanuts,  peine un franais sur 770, tout juste la population de Dunkerque ou Poitiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et puis c'est quoi 87.000 morts en un an


C'est totalement ngligeable  ::idea:: 

L'crasante majorit des gens qui sont morts avait une trs faible esprance de vie, avant 2020. Dans les statistiques il y a de tout et n'importe quoi (ou comptabilise ce qu'on veut comme "mort Covid").
Pour mettre un peu en perspective :

Le cancer en chiffres



> *On estime  157 400, le nombre de dcs par cancer survenus en France en 2018*, 89 600 hommes et 67 800 femmes.


Maladies cardiovasculaires : 400 morts par jour en France



> Angine de poitrine, infarctus du myocarde, insuffisance cardiaque, accident vasculaire crbral *En France, les maladies cardiovasculaires sont  lorigine denviron 140 000 dcs par an*. Cest presque 400 par jour. A titre de comparaison, les accidents de la route taient responsables en 2018 de 3 248 morts. Soit environ 9 morts par jour.


En France, lalcool et le tabac sont les drogues les plus meurtrires



> Selon les chiffres de lInsee sur les morts lies  lalcool et au tabac, et ceux de lAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament et des produits de sant (ex-Afssaps), ce sont les drogues lgales qui tuent le plus en France. *Le tabac est responsable de 78 000 dcs chaque anne, lalcool 49 000.* Les opiodes lgaux  hors traitements de substitution  ont tu 43 personnes.




Il y a un beau tableau :
Mortalit en France - Tableau des causes de mortalit
Obsit : 55 000
Diabte : 32 156
Maladie infectieuse : 25 600

Chaque anne il y a a aussi :
La grippe a engendr une surmortalit estime  13 000 morts pendant lhiver 2017-2018



> Sant publique France, le nouveau nom de lInstitut de veille sanitaire (InVS), vient dannoncer la fin de lpidmie de grippe en France. Lorganisme annonce cette anne 13 000 dcs lis  la grippe. Pour autant, bien que ce chiffre puisse paratre lev,* il reste plus bas que celui de lanne dernire*, o 14 348 personnes seraient dcdes des suites de la grippe.
> 
> Selon les estimations de Sant publique France, 93 % des dcs concernaient des personnes ges de 65 ans et plus. Deux pics de mortalit ont t observs cette anne : le premier entre le 1er et le 7 janvier et le deuxime entre le 5 et le 11 mars.


Le plupart des infects sont asymptomatiques, ils gurissent sans se rendre compte qu'ils taient malade  un moment donn. Et on doit stopper le monde  cause de a ?
Les pays n'ont toujours pas de stratgie, ils sont tellement bloqu que a fini parfois en confinement

Coronavirus : les contaminations se font majoritairement au sein du foyer selon une tude britannique

----------


## Invit

> Et puis c'est quoi 87.000 morts en un an hein, peanuts,  peine un franais sur 770, tout juste la population de Dunkerque ou Poitiers.


C'est vrai. Et puis Poitiers il pleut tout le temps et Dunkerque c'est que des alcooliques qui violent leurs enfants tous les soirs en sortant de la mine de charbon. Alors c'est vraiment pas une grande perte...  ::aie::

----------


## Lucio_

> Ce n'est pas forcment dans les pays o les restrictions sont les plus faibles qu'il y a le plus de morts.


Tout comme, ce n'est pas forcment dans les pays o le nombre de chasse neiges sont les plus faibles qu'il y a le plus de neiges sur les routes.
Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que d'investir dans des chasses neiges, ne permet pas de dgager les routes.

Et cela s'applique aussi avec le Covid, parce que bizarement, il semblerait que les pays qui sont peu touchs, ne prennent pas de mesure drastique.





> Ce qui est pas mal, parce qu'on pourrait rapidement arriver  l'immunit collective.


Vous en connaissez des maladies ou on est arriv  l'immunit collective? 
Les seuls que j'ai en tete, il a fallut un vaccin pour y arriver.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous en connaissez des maladies ou on est arriv  l'immunit collective?


Il y a plein de maladies qui ne sont pas dangereuses pour nous, mais qui le sont pour des gens qui n'ont jamais t en contact avec elles.
Les grippes, les rhumes, les gastro entrite pourraient faire normment de mal  des gens qui n'ont jamais t en contact avec ces maladies.
C'est pour a que les peuples qui vivent isoler sur une le, doivent absolument tuer tous les gens qui essaient de venir chez eux. (parce qu'ils transportent plein de virus)
Qui sont les Sentinelles, ce peuple qui s'attaque  quiconque s'approche de son le ?



> De ce fait, l'ONG Survival International dcrit les Sentinelles comme la socit "la plus vulnrable de la plante". *En raison de leur isolement complet, ils ont en effet plus de risques de tomber malades et d'tre dcims par des virus comme celui de la grippe ou de la rougeole* qui seraient apportes par des visiteurs.


Le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV ont disparu sans vaccin.
Les variants ont tendance  muter dans des versions de moins en moins dangereuses.
Ebola, Sras, peste noire : comment meurent les pidmies ?



> Les virus tuent, mais sont freins au contact des personnes les plus rsistantes. "Une pidmie s'arrte  un certain stade, notamment lorsque l'agent infectieux a procd  la 'slection' des plus fragiles, indique  francetv info le professeur Franois Bricaire, chef du service des maladies infectieuses et tropicales  l'hpital de la Piti Salptrire,  Paris, et coauteur de Pandmie : la grande menace. *Avec Ebola, on voit que le taux de mortalit est dj pass de 86%, au dbut, en Guine,  54% aujourd'hui.*"
> 
> La rsistance d'une population  un virus peut s'expliquer par de premiers cas de gurison. Ainsi, " La Runion, de nombreux habitants sont aujourd'hui immuniss contre le chikungunya parce qu'ils ont dj t infects", explique  francetv info le professeur Patrice Debr, chef de service du laboratoire d'immunologie  la Piti Salptrire et coauteur de Vie et mort des pidmies.

----------


## BenoitM

> Chaque anne il y a a aussi :
> La grippe a engendr une surmortalit estime  13 000 morts pendant lhiver 2017-2018


A part qu'ici on est  une surmortalit de quelque 53.900 dcs de plus qu'en 2019 avec toute les mesures qu'on a prit

----------


## Ryu2000

86 803 sur 66,99 millions a fait 0,1296%. Donc que dalle.
Et on est mme pas certains que sans restrictions il y aurait eu plus de morts.

Vous devriez avoir beaucoup plus peur des cancers, des maladies cardiovasculaires, de l'obsit, du diabte, que du SARS-CoV-2. Il ne va probablement pas rester l trs longtemps.
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a de plus en plus d'infects et de moins en moins de morts. Ce qui peut tre trs bien, une fois que t'as t infect et que t'as combattu la maladie, t'es plus fort pour faire face aux autres variants.

Vivement la fin de toutes les restrictions, mais on risque de les subir pendant encore longtemps.  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> Et on est mme pas certains ...
> probablement...
> J'ai l'impression ...
> on risque ...


donc en fait tu n'en sais rien

----------


## Ryu2000

Personne ne peut savoir, donc tout le monde doit parler comme a, c'est le protocole. J'aime bien respecter les rgles.
On aura plus d'infos des annes aprs que la pandmie soit termine.

----------


## ONTAYG

> 86 803 sur 66,99 millions a fait 0,1296%. Donc que dalle.


Ce que tu dis est de l'inhumatin



> Et on est mme pas certains que sans restrictions il y aurait eu plus de morts.


Alors pourquoi les courbes baissent lorsque l'on met des restrictions en place et pourquoi elles montent lorsque l'on enlve les restrictions.

J'espre que tu n'es juste l que pour dclencher la haine et faire le buzz, sinon si ce que tu cris tu le penses, tu es un des tres les plus immondes que je connaisse.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a plein de maladies qui ne sont pas dangereuses pour nous, mais qui le sont pour des gens qui n'ont jamais t en contact avec elles.
> 
> C'est pour a que les peuples qui vivent isoler sur une le, doivent absolument tuer tous les gens qui essaient de venir chez eux. (parce qu'ils transportent plein de virus)
> Qui sont les Sentinelles, ce peuple qui s'attaque  quiconque s'approche de son le ?


Il s'agit soit d'autochtones, soit de pygms qui ne veulent pas ou ne sont jamais entrs en contact avec le monde extrieur. Qu'on les laissent . En plus on risquerait de leur refiler plein de maladie ...




> Vivement la fin de toutes les restrictions, mais on risque de les subir pendant encore longtemps.


Commence dj par ne pas respecter les existantes  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  ... C'est ce que je fais depuis belle lurette et je n'ai rien  me reprocher ...  ::roll::  Attestions, couvre feu et autres joyeusets c'est dj de l'histoire ancienne pour ma part. Ils peuvent aller se brosser avec leurs injonctions et j'en passe et des meilleurs .  

Les efforts c'est comme le compte en banque  0 . Pas possible de faire plus ... 

Je respecte dj le lavage des mains et surfaces, je porte un masque , je respecte la distanciation sociale , je ne sers ni la main et ne fais pas d'embrassade. Que voulez vous de plus ?

A force c'est toujours les mmes les dindons de la farce. Maintenant se sera sans moi. J'arrte de faire parti de cela. Charge aux autres de se dmerder.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que tu dis est de l'inhumatin


Ce sont des *statistiques*. Il y a plein de choses qui tuent beaucoup plus que le SARS-CoV-2, qui taient l avant et qui seront l aprs.
Je trouve que ceux qui chouinent parce que quelque vieux meurent sont hypocrites. Ils n'taient pas trs loin de la mort de toute faon. Ce n'est pas un drame, c'est le cycle de la vie.




> Alors pourquoi les courbes baissent lorsque l'on met des restrictions en place et pourquoi elles montent lorsque l'on enlve les restrictions.


C'est pas du tout aussi clair que a.
J'ai dj vu un pic commencer 3 semaines aprs le dbut du confinement. Une personne infect confin, va contaminer toute sa famille.




> J'espre que tu n'es juste l que pour dclencher la haine et faire le buzz


Ce serait pas trs intressant comme projet.
La ralit c'est que j'en ai juste rien  foutre, pour moi le SARS-CoV-2 ce n'est rien, par contre les consquences des restrictions vont tre terrible.
L'tat pourrait au moins autoriser les festivals de 60 000 personnes pendant 3 jours, sans masque, ni distanciation sociale. Ils se passent en extrieur a ne risque rien.  ::P: 




> Commence dj par ne pas respecter les existantes


Je respecte les rgles, mme quand elles n'ont pas de sens.
De toute faon il n'y a rien  faire : pas de salle de sport, pas de bars, pas de cinma, pas de club.
Bon  la limite il y a moyen de faire des grosses ftes entre potes, mais il suffit d'un dlateur et c'est foutu.




> Les efforts c'est comme le compte en banque  0 . Pas possible de faire plus ...


Le compte en banque est un mauvais exemple, parce que tu peux avoir des dettes (ce qui est horrible, mais il faut bien acheter une maison  un moment donn).
Si tu ne respectes pas les restrictions tu peux finir en prison.
Confinement :  Dunkerque, des peines de prison ferme pour des dfauts dattestation

----------


## CinePhil

> Si tu ne respectes pas les restrictions tu peux finir en prison.
> Confinement :  Dunkerque, des peines de prison ferme pour des dfauts dattestation


Ce pays se transforme petit  petit en dictature. Nous sommes bel et bien sur la Route de la servitude. Ce pays est foutu !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je respecte les rgles, mme quand elles n'ont pas de sens.


Donc on te dit de te jeter d'un pont ou de prendre la voie express a contre sens tu le fais ? 

J'applique ce qui a du sens et qui est logique . Pas des choses illogiques qui sont des attrapes  balou.  




> De toute faon il n'y a rien  faire : pas de salle de sport, pas de bars, pas de cinma, pas de club.


Si du sport en extrieur ... Faire de la marche entre 18h et 19h ... Je ne vois aucun problme . 




> Bon  la limite il y a moyen de faire des grosses ftes entre potes, mais il suffit d'un dlateur et c'est foutu.


C'est en Belgique que la dlation est une mode.




> Si tu ne respectes pas les restrictions tu peux finir en prison.
> Confinement :  Dunkerque, des peines de prison ferme pour des dfauts dattestation


Dans ce cas va jeter en prison les quelques millions de franais, qui sont en retard a cause des bouchons et des transports publiques car l'employeur ne donne pas d'attestation .

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce pays se transforme petit  petit en dictature. Nous sommes bel et bien sur la Route de la servitude. Ce pays est foutu !


Rien capter, logiquement il devait dj tre en prison

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'applique ce qui a du sens et qui est logique . Pas des choses illogiques qui sont des attrapes  balou.


Si on enlevait toutes les lois qui n'ont pas de sens, il n'en resterait pas beaucoup.




> car l'employeur ne donne pas d'attestation .


Non mais t'es extrmement pnible avec a (et avec les maisons secondaires), il faut arrter tout de suite.
Confinement et attestations : mon employeur peut-il refuser de me faire un justificatif de dplacement professionnel ?



> *Dun point de vue lgal, est-ce que mon employeur est tenu de me fournir une attestation de dplacement professionnel ou bien peut-il refuser de men octroyer une ? (Thierry/Grenoble)*
> Le ministre de l'Intrieur, que nous avons interrog, nous prcise que votre employeur doit vous fournir un justificatif de dplacement professionnel. Il peut tre tlcharg en cliquant ici. Ce document, qui vous vite de remplir une attestation de dplacement drogatoire pour chaque trajet domicile/travail quivaut  une attestation de dplacement permanente.


L'entreprise n'a pas le droit de ne pas te donner d'attestation et au pire tu peux la remplir toi mme (il manquera peut-tre 2 champs).
Pourquoi un employeur refuserait de tamponner cette attestation ? Mme sans attestation il est possible de convaincre un policier que tu rentres du boulot.




> Ce pays est foutu !


Il y a plein de pays qui ne font pas mieux. Dans d'autres pays les restrictions sont stricts.

----------


## CinePhil

> Si on enlevait toutes les lois qui n'ont pas de sens, il n'en resterait pas beaucoup.


Le rve !  ::): 




> Il y a plein de pays qui ne font pas mieux. Dans d'autres pays les restrictions sont stricts.


C'est pas une raison pour copier les pires !

----------


## Ryu2000

Il semblerai que l'immunit augmente dans certaines villes :
L'immunit au Covid-19 a doubl dans la population suisse 



> Concrtement: entre la premire et la deuxime vague, *la proportion de la population prsentant une immunit est passe, dans le canton de Genve, de 8%  21%.* Des anticorps ont t retrouvs dans un quart de la population vaudoise, contre 10%  lissue de la premire vague.* A Neuchtel, cette proportion est passe de 5%  17%*. Mme mouvement ascendant  Fribourg o dsormais 20% de la population prsente des anticorps, contre 8%  lissue du printemps. Limmunit de la population dans le canton de Ble est, quant  elle, passe de 6%  13%, et de 3%  8% dans le canton de Zurich.


En principe une fois que ton systme immunitaire sait produire des anticorps, il est plus performant pour lutter contre d'autres variants.

Apparemment  Genve les enfants ont plus de liberts :
COVID-19 - Restrictions, fermetures et autres mesures



> (exceptions :  les espaces intrieurs des installations et tablissements de culture et de sport pour les activits des enfants, adolescents et jeunes adultes jusqu' 20 ans; les espaces extrieurs des installations et tablissements dans les domaines de la culture, du divertissement, du sport et des loisirs; les installations sportives rserves aux clients des htels; les centres questres, les muses et lieux d'expositions et les bibliothques).


Plusieurs tudes viennent  la conclusion que les enfants contaminent peu :
Coronavirus : selon une tude, les enfants sont de tout petits contaminateurs



> Le professeur Robert Cohen, vice-prsident de la Socit franaise de pdiatrie, a men une tude, que nous prsentons en exclusivit, qui montre que *les enfants sont trs peu impliqus dans la transmission du virus.*


L il y a un gars qui est stupfait que les pro UE trouvent inconcevable de fermer les frontires entre les pays membres alors qu'ils sont ok pour mettre des contrles  l'entre de chaque cinma, bar, restaurant :



> https://twitter.com/Guillaume_Bigot/...95058025725953
> Les idologues  euro-gagas qui hurlent  la mort aussitt que lon parle de frontires entre les pays veulent un passeport intrieur avec QR code pour aller au restaurant ou au cin.


La vaccination va s'acclrer en France :
Covid : comment la campagne de vaccination va passer  la vitesse suprieure



> Aprs une phase trs difficile de pnurie de vaccins contre le Covid, les Europens pourraient bientt faire face  un problme de riches : *comment grer l'arrive soudaine de gros volumes ?* En mars, la France doit recevoir prs de 10 millions de doses des trois vaccins dj autoriss, soit plus que tout ce qu'elle a reu depuis Nol (7 millions de doses). Sauf nouvel accident de production, en avril, les livraisons vont encore acclrer, avec 14 millions d'units supplmentaires.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et puis c'est quoi 87.000 morts en un an hein, peanuts,  peine un franais sur 770, tout juste la population de Dunkerque ou Poitiers.


Ce n'est rien du tout, aucune hausse de mortalit parmi les moins de 65 ans. On veut juste faire passer les morts de vieilesse pour des victimes du covid

----------


## Invit

> On veut juste faire passer les morts de vieilesse pour des victimes du covid


Et la baisse d'esprance de vie en 2020, t'explique a comment ?
https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...#titre-bloc-19

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est rien du tout


Il y a eu un peu plus de dcs en 2020 qu'en 2019 :
volution du nombre de dcs depuis le 1ᵉʳ janvier 2021
Il y a un schma "*Nombre de dcs cumuls depuis le 1er janvier*".

Le total de 2019 c'est 613 456.
Le total de 2020 c'est 668 700.
a doit faire une augmentation de 9%.
Mais bon peut-tre qu'il y aurait eu la mme augmentation sans le SARS-CoV-2, on ne pourra jamais savoir.
L'augmentation est plus faible d'habitude :
Mortalit en France - Historique du nombre de dcs et des taux de mortalit associs



> En 2017, un nouveau record est atteint avec 603 000 dcs, avec un taux de mortalit de 929,7 pour 100 000 habitants, soit une augmentation de plus de 9 000 dcs (*1,5 %*) par rapport  2016, avec un taux de mortalit de 920,9 pour 100 000 habitants. *Lpidmie de grippe hivernale amorce fin 2016 a entran un pic de dcs exceptionnel en janvier 2017 : 67 000 dcs en France mtropolitaine.*
> 
> En 2019, 612 000 personnes sont dcdes en France, en hausse de *0,4 %*.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et la baisse d'esprance de vie en 2020, t'explique a comment ?
> https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...#titre-bloc-19


Quelle baisse d'esprance de vie ? la population a continu d'augmenter en 2020 (+0,25%)

Il n'y aura peut-etre aucune surmortalit du au vaccin qui ne protge de rien non plus.

----------


## Lucio_

> Quelle baisse d'esprance de vie ? la population a continu d'augmenter en 2020 (+0,25%)
> 
> Il n'y aura peut-etre aucune surmortalit du au vaccin qui ne protge de rien non plus.


Protege de rien?
On dirait que si:

----------


## Invit

> Quelle baisse d'esprance de vie ? la population a continu d'augmenter en 2020 (+0,25%)
> 
> Il n'y aura peut-etre aucune surmortalit du au vaccin qui ne protge de rien non plus.


Oui, bien-sr. On est dans la matrice et la cuillre n'existe pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Protege de rien?
> On dirait que si:


Cela n'a pas l'air de se vrifier sur les courbes pidmiques francaises ou israliennes

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Il y a eu un peu plus de dcs en 2020 qu'en 2019 :
> volution du nombre de dcs depuis le 1ᵉʳ janvier 2021
> Il y a un schma "*Nombre de dcs cumuls depuis le 1er janvier*".
> 
> Le total de 2019 c'est 613 456.
> Le total de 2020 c'est 668 700.
> a doit faire une augmentation de 9%.
> Mais bon peut-tre qu'il y aurait eu la mme augmentation sans le SARS-CoV-2, on ne pourra jamais savoir.
> L'augmentation est plus faible d'habitude :
> Mortalit en France - Historique du nombre de dcs et des taux de mortalit associs


Surmortalit constate en Belgique +25 % , dont au moins 75% des "dcs" du au covid identifis.  France +9%

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des donnes intressantes l :



> https://twitter.com/24hPujadas/statu...70046938787842
> LES INDISPENSABLES Punaise
> 
> #Confinement  Les rassemblements extrieurs sont-ils aussi source de contaminations ?
> 
>  Analyses et dcryptages de @baptistemor1 dans Les Indispensables
> 
> #24hPujadas #LCI #La26


Les gros rassemblement  l'extrieur, sans port du masque, ne crer jamais de cluster. Que ce soit une manifestation BLM, une Rave ou n'importe quoi.

Covid-19 : les rassemblements en plein air favorisent-ils la propagation du virus ?



> Ils notent qu'une tude de mdecins du groupe d'intervention sur les foyers de contamination du ministre de la Sant japonais a ainsi calcul que *la probabilit d'tre contamin tait 18,7 fois moins leve en extrieur qu'en intrieur*. Ils relaient un autre constat notable. Une tude d'universitaires chinois a constat que sur 318 clusters identifis dans 120 villes de Chine, un seul tait survenu  l'extrieur. Leur analyse confirme que le risque de contamination en extrieur existe, mais qu'il est bien plus faible qu'en intrieur. Mais les auteurs soulignent que leurs conclusions se fondent sur des donnes trs limites.
> (...)
> Les preuves de contaminations en plein air existent elles aussi. A San Francisco (Etats-Unis), des chercheurs du dpartement d'pidmiologie de l'universit de Californie ont pass en revue les tudes traitant des modes de transmission du Sars-CoV-2, le virus responsable du Covid-19. Leurs travaux ont t publis dans le Journal of Infectious Diseases (en anglais), le 15 fvrier. *Les contaminations  l'extrieur reprsentent moins de 10% des infections et moins de 5% sont lies  des activits en plein air, valuent ces scientifiques, en se basant sur cinq publications diffrentes.*


Covid-19 : que sait-on des risques de contaminations en extrieur ?



> Si les contaminations en intrieur sont plus importantes, celles en extrieur sont aussi possibles, mais toutefois plus limites. Ainsi, une tude mene par* luniversit Canterbury Christ Church a dmontr que sur 25 000 cas de Covid-19 tudis, seuls 6% taient lis  une contamination en extrieur.* "Cependant, le risque de transmission  l'extrieur augmente lorsque la distanciation sociale n'est pas respecte et que la densit, la circulation et la taille des rassemblements augmentent, en particulier pendant une dure prolonge", prcise la pr-publication.


Donc il n'y a pas de raison d'interdire les gros festivals  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> ...
> Covid-19 : que sait-on des risques de contaminations en extrieur ?
> 
> Donc il n'y a pas de raison d'interdire les gros festivals


Tu devrais lire les articles que tu cites, au lieu d'extraire les passages qui te font plaisir :




> Ce qui pose rellement problme, ce n'est pas de se rencontrer en extrieur avec d'autres personnes, mais plutt dans quelles conditions.
> 
> "Il ny a pas de masque, il y a des rassemblements avec des gens serrs, mais surtout il faut parler fort car il y a de la musique et du bruit, donc on projette encore plus loin les postillons, sources de contamination", explique Mircea T.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu devrais lire les articles que tu cites


Je voulais juste parler de l'tude japonaise et de l'tude californienne et il y avait les 2 dans le mme lien, je m'en fous de l'interprtation de France TV
Les manifestations  l'extrieur ne crer pas de cluster.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Les manifestations  l'extrieur ne crer pas de cluster.


Ah bon : https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/298...vid-19-explose

----------


## Invit

> je m'en fous de l'interprtation de France TV


Mircea T. Sofonea, pidmiologiste et matre de confrences  luniversit de Montpellier

----------


## Invit

> Je voulais juste parler de l'tude japonaise et de l'tude californienne 
> ...
> Les manifestations  l'extrieur ne crer pas de cluster.


Dsol mais tes tudes ne disent pas du tout ce que tu conclut.

L'tude japonaise (d'avril 2020) tudie les environnements clos; elle ne dit pas du tout que "les manifestations  l'extrieur ne crer pas de cluster"  :
"Conclusions It is plausible that closed environments contribute to secondary transmission of COVID-19 and promote superspreading events. Our findings are also consistent with the declining incidence of COVID-19 cases in China, as gathering in closed environments was prohibited in the wake of the rapid spread of the disease." https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...72v2.full-text

Quant  l'tude de canterbury, elle dit justement qu'il faut faire attention avec les "grosses" manifestations :
"However, there is some evidence to suggest that there is a higher risk of outdoor transmission in environments where the natural social distancing that takes place when milling around in everyday life is breached, and gathering density, circulation and size is increased, particularly where this involves an extended duration. This could include aspects of outdoor concerts, festivals and some types of physical activity and sporting events." https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...17v2.full-text

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah bon


C'tait une figure de style. (hyperbole)
Sans exagrer, a ferait : il y a beaucoup moins de chance de crer de cluster  l'extrieur qu' l'intrieur.

BFM TV dit que c'est faux :
Covid-19 : une vingtaine de journalistes de BFMTV et des mdecins surpris dans un restaurant clandestin  Paris



> D'aprs nos confrres, des journalistes de la chane info taient prsents dans ce restaurant, un "tablissement  la mode, qui se vante de se trouver au carrefour des grands mdias".  leurs cts, *des consultants sant, dont des cadres de lAP-HP (Assistance publique  Hpitaux de Paris), et un grad de la brigade des sapeurs-pompiers*. Le grant du restaurant clandestin a t plac en garde  vue pour mise en danger dautrui.
> 
> Vingt personnes sur place ont t verbalises par les forces de l'ordre, en raison de la pandmie de Covid-19 qui oblige les restaurants  fermer leurs portes depuis plusieurs mois. Le Canard Enchain, qui dvoile l'affaire, ne manque pas d'ironiser : "suggestion pour le prochain reportage : dans larrire-cuisine de BFM."
> 
> De son ct, *le magazine Capital indique que le restaurant "Aux 3 Prsidents" est situ au rez-de-chausse du groupe Altice, proprit de BFMTV, RMC ou SFR, et appartient en personne au PDG du groupe Patrick Drahi.* Une source interne au groupe prcise  Capital que le personnel du groupe audiovisuel tait compos de techniciens de production, de journalistes sportifs de RMC sport, d'anciens journalistes de Mediapro, d'intermittents et de personnels mdicaux de l'hpital Georges-Pompidou qui ne sont pas des consultants de BFMTV.


Il parait que le diagnostic est plus prcis :
Covid : la Chine va gnraliser le test anal aux arrivants trangers



> Certains mdecins estiment en effet que le recours  un couvillon anal constitue une mthode plus fiable que les autres solutions utilises pour dtecter le Covid-19. L'infection resterait visible plus longtemps dans l'anus que dans les voies respiratoires. Le dpistage par voie rectale permettrait ainsi de* rduire le taux de faux ngatifs*. Comme le dtaille Reuters, ces tests sont dj obligatoires dans les aroports de plusieurs villes comme Pkin et Shangha mais aussi dans le port de Qingdao. Des plateformes de tests vont tre amnages. Mais la solution choisie par la Chine pour endiguer l'pidmie fait polmique car juge humiliante.


Au moins c'est moins dangereux que faire une prise de sang.

Les mdias parlent enfin de l'obsit !
Covid-19 : 40% des morts avaient des "problmes de poids", l'obsit est une "urgence vitale" estime un collectif d'associations



> "Il faut que lobsit soit reconnue comme une grande cause nationale", comme une "pathologie chronique" a dclar Anne-Sophie Joly, la prsidente du collectif national des associations dobses, jeudi 4 mars sur franceinfo. Alors que les hpitaux font face  l'pidmie de Covid-19, *elle insiste sur l'importance de cette question alors que le "47% des gens qui occupent la ranimation" et "40% des dcs" sont des personnes "qui ont des problmes de poids".*


On dirait que les obses ont plus de risque de finir en ranimation.
Le truc qui est dommage c'est que pour perdre du poids il faut consommer plus d'nergie, ce qui n'est pas vident  cause des restrictions. Les gens ne peuvent pas aller  la salle de sport pour faire du cardio.

----------


## ONTAYG

> De son ct, le magazine Capital indique que le restaurant "Aux 3 Prsidents" est situ au rez-de-chausse du groupe Altice, proprit de BFMTV, RMC ou SFR, et appartient en personne au PDG du groupe Patrick Drahi. Une source interne au groupe prcise  Capital que le personnel du groupe audiovisuel tait compos de techniciens de production, de journalistes sportifs de RMC sport, d'anciens journalistes de Mediapro, d'intermittents et de personnels mdicaux de l'hpital Georges-Pompidou qui ne sont pas des consultants de BFMTV.


Du coup ils vont dire que c'est restaurant d'entreprise  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Les mdias parlent enfin de l'obsit !
> Covid-19 : 40% des morts avaient des "problmes de poids", l'obsit est une "urgence vitale" estime un collectif d'associations


Ils en parlent dj depuis pratiquement 1 an... https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...t_3904441.html

----------


## Ryu2000

Cool  :8-): 
L'autre jour je cherchais des articles qui parlaient de SARS-CoV-2 et d'obsit et j'en avais pas trouv.

Je cherchais une phrase de ce genre :



> L'ge n'est peut-tre finalement pas forcment le facteur le plus dcisif dans l'aggravation du coronavirus Covid-19. En effet, *la majorit des patients qui sont dans les services de ranimations des hpitaux franais ont un point commun : ils sont en surpoids*.


Je comprend pas comment j'ai pu louper a :
Covid : sept maladies particulirement  risque



> D'autres affections sont lies  des risques accrus. *L'obsit augmente ainsi les risques d'tre hospitaliss de 64 % et ceux de mourir de 56 %, tandis que le diabte accrot le risque d'hospitalisation de 64 % et celui de dcs de 75 %*. Une plus forte corrlation entre ces deux pathologies et les risques lis au Covid-19 a t releve chez les moins de 80 ans. Ont aussi t tablis dans une moindre mesure comme facteurs de risque, entre autres, l'hypertension, l'insuffisance cardiaque, l'AVC ou encore d'autres cancers.


En plus l'obsit peut conduire au diabte de type 2.
Les obses et diabtiques sont  risque. 

Est-ce que a a chang depuis le 23 janvier 2021 ?
Vaccination : les personnes obses sinquitent dtre oublies



> Des situations  risque de forme grave de Covid-19, comme *lobsit, le diabte, linsuffisance respiratoire et cardiaque ne sont  ce stade pas considres  ultra-prioritaires  pour tre ligibles  la vaccination*.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Dans une tribune accorde  la RTBF, la police belge craint des dbordements (genre situation insurrectionnel, mouvement sociaux, meutes, manifestations ... ) l ou elle n'a pas lhabitude avec les citoyens lambdas ... Auquel cas , disons le , elle risque d'tre assez vite dpasse voir dborde et en sous effectifs : https://www.rtbf.be/info/regions/lie...rs?id=10712188

Disons le clairement, avec les restrictions de plus en svres (voir dogmatique , illogique), on s'en prend au final aux gens honntes ... La police craint d'avoir a faire face de manire massive,  des gens normaux qui ptes les plombs, par excs de colre, de rage ... avec des rebellions, et outrages  agents . En gnral , ce type de situation drape assez vite ...

Certe une vue " caricaturale " , la scne de Depardieu compltement fou se faisant expulser du commissariat dans le film "Le plus beau metier du monde" illustre parfaitement le genre de situation qu'on risque de voir dans les mois  venir :

https:// www.dailymotion.com/video/x1wm7r

On connaissait les chauffeurs et truands forcer les barrages de police ... Bientt se sera "monsieur et madame tout le monde" qui par colre et rage feront de mme ? 

Quand le systme pousse les gens  bout, vous n'avez pas de coupable. Si au final , le systme lui mme donc les politiques et l'organisation de l'tat qui est devenu compltement fou .  ::?:

----------


## el_slapper

Il y a des lments illogiques dans nombre de contraintes, en effet, ici ou ailleurs (hier, je suis tomb sur un article Belge qui disait qu'il serait  nouveau autoris de traverser les maisons pour aller au jardin, c'est assez surraliste en effet).

Mais la situation est ce qu'elle est, et les mesures prises, aussi imparfaites soient-elles, rpondent  une irresponsabilit majeure de la part d'une bonne part de la population. C'est bien gentil de dire "je suis libre", mais quand on abuse de la libert de contaminer les autres, il ne faut pas s'tonner d'un retour de bton.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a des lments illogiques dans nombre de contraintes, en effet, ici ou ailleurs (hier, je suis tomb sur un article Belge qui disait qu'il serait  nouveau autoris de traverser les maisons pour aller au jardin, c'est assez surraliste en effet).
> 
> Mais la situation est ce qu'elle est, et les mesures prises, aussi imparfaites soient-elles, rpondent  une irresponsabilit majeure de la part d'une bonne part de la population. C'est bien gentil de dire "je suis libre", mais quand on abuse de la libert de contaminer les autres, il ne faut pas s'tonner d'un retour de bton.


Au niveau strictement personnel je fais dj plus que ncessaire (masque, lavage, dsinfection, distanciation social, geste barrire , principe de la bulle social , minimisation des contacts sociaux ... ). Bref impossible de faire plus. Tu peux aussi trouver cela goste ... je fais attention  ma sant mentale et physique ... j'ai pas envie de saturer moi mme les services de sant !

Sur d'autres aspects plus personnel , je suis confront  des situations kafkaennes face  l'administration franaise et belge ... Alors que je dois rpondre  des obligations *LEGALES* en temps qu'administr. Si les interdictions lies au covid mempchent d'y rpondre.

Soit je rpond aux obligations lgales de la loi belge et je suis en infraction avec la loi franaise ... Soit je ne rpond pas  me obligation lgales belges et je suis en infraction avec la loi franaise ...

Ou comment finir par se claquer la tte contre un mur face  une administration rigide et dconnecte ...  ::arf:: 

Par contre pour rclamer ces sous l'administration est la !  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax:: 

A un moment rejeter la faute sur la majorit , cela a bon dos ... "tenir la population  l'usure" pour "la pousse  la faute" ... quelle hypocrisie  ::?:

----------


## fredoche

> Mais la situation est ce qu'elle est, et les mesures prises, aussi imparfaites soient-elles, *rpondent  une irresponsabilit majeure de la part d'une bonne part de la population*. C'est bien gentil de dire "je suis libre", mais quand on abuse de la libert de contaminer les autres, il ne faut pas s'tonner d'un retour de bton.


Faut arrter le dlire l

Les irresponsables majeures ce serait pas plutt ceux qui traitent les autres de l'tre en permanence ?

En France   18 h tu es un irresponsable majeur si tu traines dans la rue, en fort ou au beau milieu d'une plage.

Genre t'es  la Cure, commune des Rousses frontalire avec la Suisse, tu fais 10 m, tu passes le poste de douane et tu redeviens un citoyen normal.

Ici en Suisse je peux sortir marcher aprs le boulot et ne rien risquer, ni virus, ni amendes.
En France le mme truc tu risques juste 135 

tre majeur c'est tre responsable civilement et pnalement. Les gars si vous avez toujours besoin qu'on vous torche ou qu'on vous mouche et qu'on vous explique ce que vous devez faire et pas faire, c'est un problme d'ducation qui vous concerne. Mais ne projetez pas vos tares et dfaillances _majeures_ sur les autres justement, qui n'ont pas besoin de gardes-chiourmes comme vous.

Et puis arrter de toujours accuser l'autre d'tre toujours le vecteur potentiel du virus, d'tre le responsable, le coupable, le criminel, le meurtrier. Quelle mentalit de merde

----------


## Lucio_

Pour quelqu'un qui se prtend ouvert au dialogue, vous insultez beaucoup les gens...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand le systme pousse les gens  bout


Pour l'instant les gens tolrent encore toutes les rgles.
Ils sont encore trs calme :
Covid-19 : "Cela n'a aucun sens", ragissent des Parisiens aprs l'vacuation des quais de Seine et du canal Saint-Martin par la police



> D'autres, en revanche, s'interrogent sur cette vacuation : "Oui, c'est ridicule, on est dehors, on restait  peu prs loigns les uns des autres. *Et l, on va juste aller se mettre ailleurs et a ne change rien, lance une Parisienne. On a envie de prendre l'air parce qu'il fait beau et qu'on habite  Paris et qu'on a des petits appartements. Cela n'a aucun sens de nous empcher d'tre sur le canal. Je ne comprends pas.*"
> 
> Si beaucoup ont du mal  comprendre, tous se plient aux injonctions, qui n'ont donn lieu  aucune amende, comme l'explique le commissaire Robin Vives : "Le message de fermet invite d'abord les gens  quitter les lieux. Si, en face de nous, on a des gens qui peuvent tre rcalcitrants, il y aura une verbalisation. Mais effectivement, avec discernement, on fait en fonction des situations." Dans le cas de la consommation d'alcool interdite sur les quais, l'amende est de 135 euros.


Les gens taient tranquille en train de boire des bires dehors, et ils vont devoir rentrer chez eux pour continuer de boire des bires dans un petit appartement, c'est moins fun.

Peut-tre qu'Anne Hidalgo provoque un peu le gouvernement, parce qu'elle a dit quelque chose du genre "On le sait il vaut mieux tre dehors que dedans pour viter les contaminations".
vacuation des quais de Seine  Paris ce week-end : "Choque", Anne Hidalgo va demander des comptes au prfet de police



> La maire de Paris concde qu'il "faut intervenir lorsque les gens ne respectent pas les gestes barrires ou qu'ils sont en train de consommer des boissons sans masque  quelques centimtres les uns des autres. Mais les scnes que j'ai vues n'taient pas exactement celles-l. Il y avait beaucoup de parents avec des poussettes, de personnes qui se promenaient", raconte-t-elle, soulignant qu'"il vaut mieux tre dehors que dedans pour viter les contaminations". *Anne Hidalgo estime que les Franais et les Parisiens en particulier, "sont quand mme trs raisonnables depuis plus d'un an".*


Est-ce que le monde redeviendra un jour comme avant ?
J'espre qu'on retrouvera les festivals de 60 000 personnes sans masque, sans vaccination, ou quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Invit

> Faut arrter le dlire l
> 
> Les irresponsables majeures ce serait pas plutt ceux qui traitent les autres de l'tre en permanence ?
> 
> En France   18 h tu es un irresponsable majeur si tu traines dans la rue, en fort ou au beau milieu d'une plage.
> ...
> Et puis arrter de toujours accuser l'autre d'tre toujours le vecteur potentiel du virus, d'tre le responsable, le coupable, le criminel, le meurtrier. Quelle mentalit de merde



Je ne crois pas que le virus se dplace tout seul sur ses petites papattes...

Et perso, ce que je constate c'est qu' chaque fois que je fais mes courses hebdomadaires  l'picerie du coin, je croise des gens avec le masque sous le nez qui vont juste acheter le pain et le journal. A une poque, l'picerie avait mme mis une affche disant qu'ils refuseraient les gens qui viennent plusieurs fois dans la mme journe.

Avant de venir pleurer qu'on nous infantilise, il faudrait dj arrter de faire l'enfant..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Faut arrter le dlire l


Je pense, pour le coup, que c'est toi qui dlire un peu. L'air de la Suisse est peut-tre trop riche en oxygne ?  ::mouarf:: 



> tre majeur c'est tre responsable civilement et pnalement. Les gars si vous avez toujours besoin qu'on vous torche ou qu'on vous mouche et qu'on vous explique ce que vous devez faire et pas faire, c'est un problme d'ducation qui vous concerne. Mais ne projetez pas vos tares et dfaillances _majeures_ sur les autres justement, qui n'ont pas besoin de gardes-chiourmes comme vous.
> 
> Et puis arrter de toujours accuser l'autre d'tre toujours le vecteur potentiel du virus, d'tre le responsable, le coupable, le criminel, le meurtrier. Quelle mentalit de merde


Si je suis ton raisonnement, les gens sont majeurs et responsables. OK
Donc, on peut enlever les contrles radar sur les routes, tout le monde tant majeur et responsable au volant, il n'y a aucun excs de vitesse.
Pas de contrle dalcoolmie au volant non plus, personne ne roule aprs avoir trop bu.
Pareil, pour l'usage des smartphones au volant. Tout le monde tant majeur et responsable...

On peut mme supprimer les avocats, les tribunaux, les prisons. Tout le monde tant majeur et responsable, aucun dlit, aucun crime n'est a dplorer... 

Ha ! On me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas le cas  ! On nous aurait menti ? Des gens majeurs et responsables commettraient des dlits, il y en aurait mme qui commettraient des crimes !  :8O:  Waouh ! J'y crois pas !

Redescend de tes montagnes suisses, et ouvre les yeux. Le monde des Bisounours, c'est pas dans le coin !

----------


## ONTAYG

L'Italie va reconfiner, ils ont tout ouvert et voil.

Si on ouvre tout sans que les gens soient responsables cela ne servira  rien.

----------


## Invit

> L'Italie va reconfiner, ils ont tout ouvert et voil.
> 
> Si on ouvre tout sans que les gens soient responsables cela ne servira  rien.


En mme temps on en est pas loin.

Mais le gouvernement  trouver le truc : il laisse les parisiens tranquilles et envoie leurs hospitaliss en rgion comme a il peut confiner nice ou dunkerque et personne ne dit rien. Par contre, si la police a le malheur de mettre quelques contraventions sur les quais de seine, c'est presque un drame national...

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps on en est pas loin.


En France tout est ferm, il y un couvre feu strict et pourtant on ne fait pas beaucoup mieux que les pays un peu plus souple.
La menace de nouveau confinement plane sur la France depuis des mois.

----------


## CinePhil

Si vous tombez malade, choisissez vos statistiques  vos risques et prils !

----------


## Invit

> Si vous tombez malade, choisissez vos statistiques  vos risques et prils !


Quitte  faire de l'humour tu aurais d nous donner celle-ci :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Je scrutai les chiffres du covid et j'ai bondi au plafond en constant les chiffres rcents.

> le nombre total de personnes ayant le covid toutes formes confondues (en ra comme forme svre) baisse
> le nombre de personnes en ra avec le covid augmente
> le nombre de contamination reste stable et leve

Le problme de fond tant que le nombre de personnes en ra ne va faire croitre ... Le "vivier" de malade va venir de ceux hospitaliss ( toutes formes confondues), dont l'tat s'aggrave ...

Avec un rythme de croisire de +/- 50 personnes en moyenne envoyes en ra chaque jour ... On risque d'avoir 6  7 000 personnes en ra d'ici le mois de mai !

Alors qu'on a dj un couvre feu des plus drastique ...  ::?: 

Quid d'un reconfinement d'ici le mois d'avril ? Les efforts colossaux depuis l'anne dernire n'auront donc servit  rien ?  ::?: 

---

Dans les dommages collatraux, maintenant c'est la psychiatrie qui est dans une situation explosive : https://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article...0_1651302.html , https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...2303_3232.html

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gens n'en peuvent plus des restrictions, ils sont "limite nervous breakdown" comme on dit dans le jargon.
Malheureusement ils vont probablement subir des restrictions pendant longtemps encore. Si a se trouve l'anne prochaine on sera toujours enferm.

Des milliers de manifestants dans les rues de Montral contre les restrictions anti-Covid



> Des milliers de personnes ont manifest dans les rues de Montral pour dnoncer les restrictions anti-Covid.
> 
> Cette  *Marche des insoumis*  visait  protester contre les mesures sanitaires drastiques mises en place par le gouvernement du Qubec pour limiter la propagation du coronavirus dans la province, lune des plus touches du pays.
> (...)
> *Il y avait surtout des familles avec des enfants dans la foule* mais aussi quelques groupuscules qui voulaient se confronter avec la police , a ajout le porte-parole, Manuel Couture.


C'est compliqu mais il faut essayer de survivre aux restrictions.

----------


## CinePhil

Y aurait-il  certains endroits une saturation volontaire des lits de ranimation ?
C'est ce que laisse entendre le chef du service d'urologie de l'hpital Cochin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y aurait-il  certains endroits une saturation volontaire des lits de ranimation ?


D'aprs les mdias aujourd'hui les poumons sont plus atteints :
Covid-19 : pourquoi les patients sont de plus en plus jeunes en ranimation



> "Aujourdhui, on a une moyenne dge qui oscille entre 60 et 62 ans en soins intensifs au CHU", confirme la cheffe du service de ranimations polyvalentes de Purpan. "Il est encore un peu tt pour attribuer avec certitude les raisons de ce phnomne, mais instinctivement, cest vrai quon peut relier a aux bienfaits de la vaccination chez les plus de 75 ans, quon ne voit plus arriver chez nous, et  la circulation du variant anglais qui pourrait provoquer des cas plus graves chez des patients plus jeunes", dtaille Batrice Riu-Poulenc.
> 
> Hormis lge, le profil des malades na pas chang : "*On est toujours face  des patients souffrant dhypertension, de diabte, en surpoids Des hommes en majorit.*" Ce qui change en revanche, et cest peut-tre l aussi  mettre  lactif du variant anglais infectant dsormais 70 % des patients pris en charge en soins intensifs au CHU de Toulouse, cest la gravit de la maladie. "*Dordinaire, on admet les patients en ranimation quand ils prsentent un pourcentage datteinte des poumons au scanner compris entre 25 % et 50 %, mais l, on en voit arriver avec 75 % datteinte*"


Peut-tre qu'il y a des variants plus agressifs qui circulent en ce moment.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Y aurait-il  certains endroits une saturation volontaire des lits de ranimation ?


La rponse est oui. 

Les hpitaux doivent avoir des lits "tampons" par mesure de scurit "extrme". 

Si 100 lits occups et qu'on dit 100%. En ralit la disponibilit est de 100 + x pourcent. 




> Peut-tre qu'il y a des variants plus agressifs qui circulent en ce moment.


On a un variant franais maintenant !

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a un variant franais maintenant !


Je ne sais pas, mais par contre j'ai entendu parler d'un variant Breton  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Y aurait-il  certains endroits une saturation volontaire des lits de ranimation ?
> C'est ce que laisse entendre le chef du service d'urologie de l'hpital Cochin.


Je pense surtout que la mdecine est une science inexacte par nature. Le mdecin va voir un patient  la limite pour entrer en ra... si la ra est pleine, il va le garder. Si la ra est vide, il l'enverra pour prendre le moins de risque possible.
Au final, il limite son risque et augmente son taux de survie, mme si le bnfice cout risque est moins pertinent.

Cela peut avoir galement comme le sous entend ce grand ponte(qui ne m'est pas sympathique) d'autres motivations.
Mais peut etre aussi une lassitude, un ras le bol de la mdecine de guerre, une fatigue gnrale qui incite a plus protger.

Ou encore tout simplement, le fait qu'on envoie a lhpital que les cas les plus grave, les autres restant chez eux gr par la mdecine de ville.(contrairement au premier confinement ou cette dernire tait cart massivement.)

Bref, la thorie du complot n'est surement pas la seule.

----------


## Invit

> 


"Je regarde sur covidtracker et je me demande pourquoi le nombre de ra augmente alors que le nombre d'admissions baisse."
ah bon ?

----------


## foetus

> "Je regarde sur covidtracker et je me demande pourquoi le nombre de ra augmente alors que le nombre d'admissions baisse."
> ah bon ?


Dbouche le champagne  ::roll:: , Castex a annonc + de fermet pour l'Ile-de-France. Cela sent le confinement que la majorit des mdecins veulent depuis janvier.
Et si on suit leur logique (seulement 3 semaines s'il est fait tt), il devrait durer 6  8 semaines. Et en + c'est bonnard, le gouvernement prvoit que la vaccination sera efficace  partir de juin qui devrait concorder  la fin de ce suppos confinement.

----------


## CinePhil

> "Je regarde sur covidtracker et je me demande pourquoi le nombre de ra augmente alors que le nombre d'admissions baisse."
> ah bon ?


Et tu donnes un graphique qui monte une augmentation des ranimations => OK
Et un graphique qui montre une augmentation du nombre de cas => KO ! Tous les "cas" ne se retrouvent pas en admission  l'hpital !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Cela sent le confinement que la majorit des mdecins veulent depuis janvier.
> Et si on suit leur logique (seulement 3 semaines s'il est fait tt), il devrait durer 6  8 semaines - et en + c'est bonnard, le gouvernement prvoit que la vaccination sera efficace  partir de juin qui devrait concorder  la fin de ce suppos confinement.


Au niveau national ou IDF ? 

Leurs confinement ils peuvent se le mettre la ou je pense , ainsi que les attestations. 

Pour les prochaines semaines pour les vacances , le planning est dj boulonn et fix. Se sera un dpart en vacances confinement ou pas ... Je me moque royalement des restrictions  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  . J'ai budgtis un budget amende ... histoire de payer les amendes et passer entre les mailles du filets.  ::roll:: 

J'invite tout ceux qui le peuvent  botter en touche ce confinement est  faire ce que vous voulez malgr les indirections.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Et tu donnes un graphique qui monte une augmentation des ranimations => OK
> Et un graphique qui montre une augmentation du nombre de cas => KO ! Tous les "cas" ne se retrouvent pas en admission  l'hpital !


Ce sont les graphiques de la page principale. Et si tu regardes dans la page des dtails, il n'y a rien de trs diffrent : les hospit sont relativement stables, avec une bosse qui correspond  un ralentissement des ra. L'urologue qui vend des bouquins sur les crises n'a juste pas compris qu'une hospit dure dans les 8 jours et monte  20 jours en cas de ra, d'o une accumulation.

----------


## Ryu2000

L Sude ne s'est toujours pas soumise.
Coronavirus : o en est la Sude, ce pays qui a fait le pari de ne pas instaurer de confinement ?



> L-bas, les bars et restaurants sont ouverts,  condition d'tre quatre  table. Quant aux salles de sports et aux centres commerciaux, ils n'ont jamais ferm leurs portes. *Trs peu de Sudois portent le masque dans la rue. Il est seulement recommand dans les transports en commun aux heures de forte affluence.* Les autorits de Stockholm, la capitale, ont nanmoins recommand en fvrier dernier l'utilisation du masque dans les transports publics, quel que soit le moment de la journe, et dans les lieux clos lorsque la distance sociale ne peut tre maintenue, face  la crainte d'une troisime vague. 
> (...)
> Dans les coles, davantage de prcautions sont prises : ds qu'un enfant tousse un peu, ou qu'il a de la fivre, les parents doivent le garder pendant une semaine  la maison. Quant au tltravail, il est trs bien appliqu. Pierre et Victoire sont Franais. Ces cadres vivent avec leurs trois enfants  Stockholm depuis quatre ans. *Mme s'ils ont conscience que ce modle serait difficilement transposable en France, notamment pour des raisons culturelles*, ils sont trs heureux d'avoir vcu cette priode en Sude.
> 
> "On n'a pas du tout souffert d'une privation de libert,  aucun moment. Tous nos amis qu'on a au tlphone en France sont extrmement dprims, ont beaucoup souffert de cette situation et continuent  en souffrir alors que moi je n'ai jamais entendu un tel tmoignage en Sude", confient-t-ils.
> 
> "Et ici, il n'y a pas de surprise. On n'attend pas l'allocution de la semaine prochaine ou de dans deux jours pour savoir  quelle sauce on va tre mang. On sait que, globalement, *ils vont peut-tre augmenter un peu les restrictions ici ou l mais a ne va pas radicalement changer nos vies*. Et en plus, on n'a pas le sentiment d'tre infantiliss", ajoute le couple de cadres.


Culturellement les sudois aiment bien avoir beaucoup d'espace personnel.

----------


## Invit

> L Sude ne s'est toujours pas soumise.


Vraiment ?

"Les Sudois sont aussi beaucoup plus disciplins : quand on leur demande de moins se tasser dans les transports en commun, ils s'excutent.
...
ds qu'un enfant tousse un peu, ou qu'il a de la fivre, les parents doivent le garder pendant une semaine  la maison"
...
Il y a dix fois plus de morts dans le pays qu'en Norvge ou en Finlande
...
75% des lits de ranimation sont actuellement occups."

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vraiment ?


Oui  :;): 
Ces exemples ne reprsentent pas de la soumission, ils reprsentent de la discipline.

Bon  la limite  la place de "soumission" on pourrait dire qu'ils ne sont pas influenable. Contrairement aux autres ils ont laiss les salles de sports, les bars, les restaurants ouverts. Ils n'ont pas suivi la mode  :8-): 
De toute faon il y a toujours 10m entre 2 sudois, donc a va ils peuvent tousser sans contaminer les autres ^^.

En France on est pas prt de retourner  la salle de sport et a fait chier.

----------


## Invit

> Contrairement aux autres ils ont laiss les salles de sports, les bars, les restaurants ouverts. Ils n'ont pas suivi la mode


Oui, la fameuse libert sudoise :

https://se.ambafrance.org/COVID19-La-situation-en-Suede



> Fermeture des restaurants et bars  20h30 ;
> 
>     Port du masque recommand dans les transports en commun ;
> 
>     Limitation de la frquentation des lieux ferms comme les boutiques, les centres commerciaux ou les salles de sports, (1 personne par 10m). Les achats en magasin peuvent tre effectues dans le respect des mesures sanitaires (nombre maximum de clients en fonction de la taille de ltablissement doit tre affich et surveill).
>     Une seule personne par foyer pour faire les courses.
> 
>     Certains tablissements publics sont ferms (ex : piscines, bibliothques, gymnases, muses). ;
> 
> ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Plusieurs ractions  chaud aprs les nouvelles restrictions :

1) aprs 1 an on se retrouve dans la mme situation , en pire mme > je vois plus aucun intrt d'tre solidaire pour ceux qui ont dj donne massivement. C'est niet , il n'est plus du tout ncessaire dadhrer 

2) le secteur du tourisme , des loisirs, vnementiel et les assos = les grands oublis, pire encore avec les vacances de pques , "on boucle" "la boucle" et on va dtruire pour la "version 2" l'un des moteurs de l'conomie franaise  qu'est le tourisme  :8O: 

C'est panique gnral a bord du navire ...

Rendez vous le 19 avril ? le 19 mai ? le 19 juin ? le 19 juillet ? avant ?  ::?:

----------


## BenoitM

> 1) aprs 1 an on se retrouve dans la mme situation , en pire mme > je vois plus aucun intrt d'tre solidaire pour ceux qui ont dj donne massivement. C'est niet , il n'est plus du tout ncessaire dadhrer


C'est quand mme bte d'appliqu des mesures alors qu'on avait enfin trouver la solution au problme des pensions.




> 2) le secteur du tourisme , des loisirs, vnementiel et les assos = les grands oublis, pire encore avec les vacances de pques , "on boucle" "la boucle" et on va dtruire pour la "version 2" l'un des moteurs de l'conomie franaise  qu'est le tourisme


Tu as oubli le secteur hospitalier  :;): 
C'est sur que ca va donner envie de voyag si tous le monde est alit dans les hpitaux.

Je sais pas o en est la France mais en Belgique on reparle de nouveau stopper les hospitalisations autre que covid.

Donc soit les mesures ne servent  rien (ce qui est possible) soit on va se retrouver avec encore plus de mort car plus de place pour soign les gens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est quand mme bte d'appliqu des mesures alors qu'on avait enfin trouver la solution au problme des pensions.


Quel commentaire malsain  ::furieux::   ::rouleau::   ::furax:: 




> Tu as oubli le secteur hospitalier


Il n'est pas oubli ... On reparle aussi du secteur psychiatrique et cardiologique qui arrive aussi  saturation ? Tout va bien continuons de dtruire la sant mentale et physique de la population ... 

Revenir  la situation d'il y a un est juste ffarant ... Il n'y a pas de mot assez fort pour dire que c'est pire qu'un scandale ...




> C'est sur que ca va donner envie de voyag si tous le monde est alit dans les hpitaux.


Ce n'est pas mieux non plus en Italie, Portugal, Espagne, Grce ... Pourtant ces pays vivent du tourisme comme la France ! La Grce est tellement au bord du gouffre qu'elle est prte a accueillir les touristes ...ds le mois de mai coute que coute !




> Je sais pas o en est la France mais en Belgique on reparle de nouveau stopper les hospitalisations autre que covid.


Sensiblement les mmes problmes ... Pas un pays qui fait mieux que l'autre ...




> Donc soit les mesures ne servent  rien (ce qui est possible) soit on va se retrouver avec encore plus de mort car plus de place pour soign les gens.


C'est bien le problme ... les contaminations se font en milieu priv ! Rsultat au plus on confinera au plus ... les cas exploseront . 

La situation est juste effarante  tous les niveaux ... pas grave continuons dans la btise.

----------


## Gunny

Comme d'habitude, le gouvernement attend qu'il soit trop tard pour prendre des dcisions, qui se rvlent compltement insuffisantes et inadaptes car ils sont juste incapables d'assumer le moindre gramme de responsabilit. Depuis le dbut de la crise la France a le cul entre deux chaises parce que nos chers dirigeants n'coutent personne  part les ultra-riches, et ont trop peur de prendre des vraies dcisions.
Et pendant ce temps l le nombre de morts du covid en France a atteint la population d'Avignon.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Comme d'habitude, le gouvernement attend qu'il soit trop tard pour prendre des dcisions, qui se rvlent compltement insuffisantes et inadaptes car ils sont juste incapables d'assumer le moindre gramme de responsabilit. Depuis le dbut de la crise la France a le cul entre deux chaises parce que nos chers dirigeants n'coutent personne  part les ultra-riches, et ont trop peur de prendre des vraies dcisions.
> Et pendant ce temps l le nombre de morts du covid en France a atteint la population d'Avignon.


Heu, et tu crois que c'est mieux dans les autres pays ? L'italie reconfine, etc ...

Merci de ton analyse Docteur, c'est fous ce qu'il y a grands penseurs sur le net qui ont toutes les solutions, car il faut avoir des solutions pour critiquer. 

Et je crois qu'aucun pays n'a trouv la solution idal, il y a toujours des contreparties plus ou moins acceptes par les populations en fonction de leur discipline.

ONTAYG

----------


## Gunny

> Heu, et tu crois que c'est mieux dans les autres pays ? L'italie reconfine, etc ...
> 
> Merci de ton analyse Docteur, c'est fous ce qu'il y a grands penseurs sur le net qui ont toutes les solutions, car il faut avoir des solutions pour critiquer. 
> 
> Et je crois qu'aucun pays n'a trouv la solution idal, il y a toujours des contreparties plus ou moins acceptes par les populations en fonction de leur discipline.
> 
> ONTAYG


Oui c'est mieux dans d'autres pays, rien qu'ici au Danemark le nombre de contamination (relatif  la population) est 5 fois moindre qu'en France, le nombre de morts 10 fois moindre, et on a dpass les 10% de vaccins.
Je ne critique pas le principe du confinement (a fonctionne, c'est un fait), mais la faon dont le gouvernement franais s'y prend. Les "on va voir comment a volue" de Castex sont ridicules car on sait trs bien comment a va voluer, ce qui fait que les dcisions sont prises trop tard. Les coles restent ouvertes (et la gestion de l'pidmie y est dsastreuse, pour avoir des proches dans l'ducation nationale). Le tltravail est mollement pouss. Focus sur la responsabilit individuelle uniquement, en ngligeant les devoirs de l'tat. Etc. C'est trop peu, trop tard, et  la troisime vague et aprs un an j'ai du mal  leur trouver des excuses.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la fameuse libert sudoise


Exactement  :;): . Ils peuvent faire 1000 fois plus de choses que nous  :8-):  ::P: 
1 personne par 10m dans les salles de sport, c'est beaucoup mieux qu'avoir les salles de sports fermes.
Ils peuvent aller au cinma, au bar, au restaurant.

Il y a plein de gens qui ont plus envie de respecter les rgles quand ils ne sont pas oblig de le faire. Quand on leur dit "vous pouvez porter masque si vous voulez", a les motive plus que quand on leur dit "vous devez porter un masque, sinon c'est une grosse amende".




> 1) aprs 1 an on se retrouve dans la mme situation


Dans 4, 5 ans a ira un peu mieux, il faut juste un peu de patience.




> 2) le secteur du tourisme , des loisirs, vnementiel et les assos = les grands oublis


Ces activits pourront reprendre quand les services de ranimation seront loin de la saturation, ce n'est pas prt d'arriver.




> l'un des moteurs de l'conomie franaise  qu'est le tourisme


Quand le tourisme joue un rle aussi important dans ton conomie c'est mauvais signe, a fait un peu pays du tiers-monde.
C'est triste qu'il n'y ait plus aucune industrie qui se porte bien en France...




> Rendez vous le 19 avril ?


Ouais le 19 avril 2027, les restaurants et les bars seront peut-tre ouvert.  ::mouarf:: 




> On reparle aussi du secteur psychiatrique et cardiologique qui arrive aussi  saturation ? Tout va bien continuons de dtruire la sant mentale et physique de la population ...


Peut-tre que ce traumatisme sera utilis pour changer le monde. Il faut faire accepter aux gens de perdre de la qualit de vie.
L pendant des annes, l'conomie sera  l'arrt, la sant physique et psychique des gens va se dgrader petit  petit.

Parfois on parle du "monde d'aprs" dans les mdias et c'est un truc plus cologique (donc beaucoup moins de voyages et de consommation).




> Et je crois qu'aucun pays n'a trouv la solution idal


Si, il y a des pays asiatiques qui savent grer, ils ont subit le SARS-CoV-1 il n'y a pas si longtemps donc ils sont encore chaud.
Ce sont des peuples disciplins, qui ont l'esprit de groupe, la densit de population est forte donc quand ils toussotent un peu ils portent un masque pour viter de contaminer les autres.
En principe dans les pays comme Singapour, Tawan, la Core du Sud, ils ont du maitriser la situation.
Sinon il y a l'Australie et la Nouvelle Zlande qui s'en sortent bien.




> Je ne critique pas le principe du confinement (a fonctionne, c'est un fait)


Bof...
Confiner tout le monde n'est pas une solution, a permet juste de gagner un peu de temps, en attendant de trouver mieux. Le problme c'est que pendant le confinement le virus circule dans les foyers. Si il y a un malade dans le foyer il risque de contaminer tout le monde.

Si on ne confinait que les malades et les faibles ce serait beaucoup mieux. 
D'un ct c'est un peu le cas puisque les coles sont ouvertes, on sait que les enfants ne font pas de forme grave et ne sont pas trs contagieux.

Le problme c'est qu'on ne fait pas assez de test. Donc le gouvernement est contraint de confiner des dpartements.
========
========
En ce moment les parisiens sont en train de fuir Paris.
Troisime confinement : les Parisiens se ruent sur les billets de train vers les dpartements non confins



> Aprs les annonces de Jean Castex ce jeudi 18 mars, dcrtant un troisime confinement dans seize dpartements, de nombreux Franciliens auraient rserv des billets de train pour *fuir* la zone en direction des dpartements o le confinement nest pas appliqu, notamment louest de la France, la Bretagne ou le Pays basque, rapporte le Parisien.

----------


## Invit

> au Danemark le nombre de contamination (relatif  la population) est 5 fois moindre qu'en France, le nombre de morts 10 fois moindre


Donc le Danemark a 4 fois plus de mortalit que la Norvge, qui lui est un voisin plus proche que la France...
Faut arrter de comparer tout et n'importe quoi.




> la faon dont le gouvernement franais s'y prend. [...] aprs un an j'ai du mal  leur trouver des excuses


Je suis plutt d'accord. 
Peut-tre sa population...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Donc le Danemark a 4 fois plus de mortalit que la Norvge, qui lui est un voisin plus proche que la France...


On cite souvent la "Norvge" en modle ... Dsol , elle se barricade ferme ces frontires et j'en passe ... justement elle va se prendre de plein fouet une vague ... Finlande et Sude ne font gure mieux .

https://www.rfi.fr/fr/europe/2021031...es-%C3%A9coles

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On cite souvent la "Norvge" en modle ... Dsol , elle se barricade ferme ces frontires et j'en passe


Mais c'est exactement ce qu'il faut faire, justement...




> ... justement elle va se prendre de plein fouet une vague ...


T'as vu a dans ta boule de cristal ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Excusez moi... mais vous le voyez ou le confinement ?

Y a quelques magasins qui vont fermer.. mais qui ltait dj avec le couvre feu.

100% des gens peuvent sortir autant de temps qu'ils le veulent dans un primetre de 10km... soit pour un parisien... presque toute l'ile de france.
Au passage le couvre feu repasse a 19h.... 

Je trouve au contraire que les choses s'allgent massivement derrire le discours martial.


Autrement, petite remarque cynique de benoit, mais qui je pense reprsente la stratgie de certains. Des pays comme le Royaume Unis ou les Etats Unis avec leur politique du plus faible qui est limin est atroce... mais  la fois super efficace du point de vue conomique.
Vous imaginez, ils liminent : 
 - les vieux
 - les obses
 - toutes les comorbidits

Bref, tout ce qui coute cher  la socit. De la a penser que c'est volontaire... je suis moi mme convaincu que ca les arrange bien.
Quand ils auront bien amliorer leur pyramide dmographique, ils vont venir nous botter les fesses avec cet avantage en tout cas.

Au passage ils ne prennent pas la peine d'aider les entreprises et les gens a passer le cap, les plus fort survivront les autres seront crass. Mais la force publique garde toutes ses cartouches pour relancer l'conomie aprs trs fortement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mais c'est exactement ce qu'il faut faire, justement...


Je pensais que le virus s'arrte  la frontire ? Donc non fermer les frontires n'est pas non plus gage de scurit absolue ... Cela ralentit ... le virus passe quand mme . Nuance ! Les travailleurs ou des situations X ou Y de dplacement se font quand mme ... 

Franchement je plaint les norvgiens. :/




> T'as vu a dans ta boule de cristal ?


Non c'est de l'analyse de situation et de l'anticipation .

Toutes les villes importantes ou il n'y a pas encore eu de "flamb" ... le pire est  craindre. Lyon, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Rennes, Nantes , ... Pourquoi cela a flamb a Dunkerque et Nice  votre avis ? Tout simplement que le "virus" se dplace. 

En sommes les zones les plus "sure" sont celles oui il y a eu le virus ... On en reparle dans quelques moi si tu veux  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ou alors les villes n ont pas tous les mmes atouts.
En particulier une ville de cadre avec des maisons et 80% de tltravail ne s en sortira pas comme une ville de HLM aux transports en commun bonds.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je trouve au contraire que les choses s'allgent massivement derrire le discours martial.


Les choses peuvent changer en 4 semaines, ou aprs, peut-tre que dans 4 semaines le gouvernement va dire que c'est la merde et qu'il faut durcir le protocole.




> Des pays comme le Royaume Unis ou les Etats Unis avec leur politique du plus faible qui est limin est atroce... mais  la fois super efficace du point de vue conomique.


Je trouve que retrouver un peu de slection naturelle a ne fait pas de mal.
L'important c'est le plus grand nombre, tant pis pour la minorit.

Notre pays va tre  l'arrt pendant des annes, les consquences vont tre catastrophiques pour tout le monde. a fait chier. L'conomie ne repartira jamais. Du coup c'est l'occasion pour changer de paradigme.




> Donc non fermer les frontires n'est pas non plus gage de scurit absolue ...


Dans le protocole, fermer les frontires est la premire chose  faire.
En janvier 2020 c'est ce qu'il aurait fallut faire, il fallait tester tout ce qui rentrait dans le pays.

Lors de la prochaine pandmie, a se passera mieux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Dans le protocole, fermer les frontires est la premire chose  faire.


A minima verrouiller Schengen , par bloc de pays/rgion ... 

Mme les migrants > allez zou en quarantaines. On sait pas d'ou ils viennent . Il peuvent tre contaminant comme contamins ...




> En janvier 2020 c'est ce qu'il aurait fallut faire, il fallait tester tout ce qui rentrait dans le pays.


Dans un monde parfait on aurait du avoir au mme moment, les mmes contrles dans les airports grecques, polonais, norvgiens, portugais ... Vu que chaque pays  jouer le truc "perso" ... On connait le rsultat. 




> Lors de la prochaine pandmie, a se passera mieux.


Quand on voit le cirque qu'il y a eu ... Peut tre que dans les airports on va avoir des contrles supplmentaires maintenant ? Idem dans les ports et certaines frontires terrestres ... Russie <> UE , USA <> Canada . Par contre un retournement de situation  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  , Amrique latine , Afrique, paus d'Asie vont se mefier des Europens et Nord Amricains ! Et w un retour de bton !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Aprs le variant "franais/ breton" , le variant Belge ! : https://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/soc...e-1287852.aspx . A noter celui ci est proche gntiquement d'un variant magrbin .

Colre, un peu partout en Europe aprs les restrictions : https://www.rtl.be/info/magazine/sci...--1287856.aspx

Me Mlenchon veut faire reouvrir les magasins micromania : https://www.bfmtv.com/politique/la-f...103210145.html . Les JV sont essentiels selon lui . Bon il est un peu en retard, maintenant tout passe par internet ou presque  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les JV sont essentiels selon lui .


Il a raison quand il dit que "C'est la premire industrie culturelle du pays !".
Les disquaires sont ouvert alors que peu de gens achtent des CD ou des vinyles.
Les libraires sont ouvert alors qu'on peut trs bien commander des livres sans se rendre dans un magasin. (bon  la limite on peut dire qu'il y a parfois des vendeurs qui conseillent des livres)
Si les disquaires et les librairies sont ouverts, les magasins de jeux vido devraient l'tre galement.
Soit on ouvre les 3, soit on ferme les 3, mais il n'y a pas de raison de leur imposer des traitements diffrents.

Melenchon essaie de se faire pote avec des joueurs, ils reprsentent beaucoup de monde.
L c'est de la politique, comme les dcisions du gouvernement sont trs impopulaires, les autres partis politiques doivent trouver le plus de critiques  faire.
Par exemple :
Gestion du Covid : la mthode de Macron "n'est pas la bonne", dnonce Anne Hidalgo



> Alors que Paris et l'Ile-de-France sont entrs samedi dans un troisime confinement, Anne Hidalgo tait l'invite d'Europe 1 dimanche matin. *La maire de Paris en a profit pour critiquer le manque de transparence de l'excutif.* "Une pidmie se gre en donnant beaucoup dinformations. Je pense que la mthode qui a t choisie par le Conseil de dfense et le Prsident de la Rpublique, de ce point de vue, nest pas la bonne. Il faut que lon partage beaucoup linformation. Ce qui a manqu, cest lexplication sur pourquoi fin janvier-dbut fvrier, alors que beaucoup de pays europens dcident de reconfiner, en France, la dcision nest pas celle-l. Il fallait quon connaisse les lments qui taient entre les mains du Prsident de la Rpublique", demande l'dile.


Elle a choisi de critiquer le manque de transparence. Les prsidentielles approchent, donc il faut bien trouver quelque chose.

L il y la critique "si la France a ralentit la vaccination avec AstraZeneca c'est pour faire comme l'Allemagne" :
Suspension dAstraZeneca : Emmanuel Macron a-t-il commis une faute politique ?



> Sur Public Snat ce mercredi, le prsident centriste de Normandie Herv Morin a dnonc un choix motiv par  des pays europens affols et un sentiment de panique .  Jai trouv a excessif , a galement fustig  sur France Info ce mercredi Yannick Jadot, eurodput EELV, qui a dnonc  une faute de lAllemagne, suivie par la France . Car dimanche dernier, la veille de lannonce de la suspension, le Premier ministre Jean Castex assurait sur Twitch quil fallait  avoir confiance dans ce vaccin . Lexcutif se voit ainsi accus par lopposition, notamment  droite, davoir embot le pas  lAllemagne dans la prcipitation.
> 
>  Cette dcision est navrante. Manifestement, notre pays a t pris de court par lannonce allemande, prise de la faon unilatrale,  limproviste , dplore la dpute Les Rpublicains des Hauts-de-Seine Constance Le Grip. Pour le patron des snateurs LR Bruno Retailleau,  *cest lAllemagne qui pse de toute sa puissance en Europe, qui a dict le choix sur la France et Emmanuel Macron* , a-t-il dclar ce mercredi sur CNews.


On dirait que mme EELV critique un peu Macron et l'UE  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Vers un nouveau confinement ? Lopposition dnonce dj la dcision dun homme seul



> Emmanuel Macron na pas encore tranch sur un reconfinement de lIle-de-France mais de nombreuses voix dans lopposition dnoncent dj mercredi la dcision dun homme seul  dans le secret du conseil de dfense .
> 
>  Cest le reproche que je fais depuis le dbut au prsident de la Rpublique de dcider seul , a critiqu sur Franceinfo le dput europen EELV Yannick Jadot.
> 
>  On attend les dclarations du prsident de la Rpublique comme  chaque fois,* il y a trs peu de concertation avec les forces politiques, avec les lus locaux, avec les forces sociales de ce pays* , a-t-il dplor.
> (...)
> Vaccins Covid-19 : "*Il ny a pas cette transparence au Parlement europen que le groupe vert demande. Cest clairement la Commission europenne qui bloque, en se cachant derrire le secret commercial des laboratoires*", dplore Yannick Jadot


Si Yannick Jadot tait au pouvoir il aurait fait exactement comme Macron : suivre les recommandations de l'UE.

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## Invit

> 


Au fait, a donne quoi leur procs pour charlatanisme ? Ils ont t radis ou pas encore ?

----------


## Gunny

"Dedans avec les miens, dehors en citoyen" : le nouveau slogan du gouvernement face au Covid
"... Et le reste le gouvernement s'en lave les mains"

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Avec les motifs de restrictions de dplacement en France et Belgique, des associations attaques aux pnales .

Belgique : Tweres qui reprsentent les propritaires de bien immobiliers, bateaux et mobiles homes  et / ou de l'tranger vient d'attaquer l'tat Belge en justice pour "entrave  l'accs  la proprit prive" . https://www.lesoir.be/362470/article..._x8qR28EPyWGO4. 5000 plaignant viennent de se manifester , des centaines de cas de logement inoccups plusieurs mois  cause des restrictions de dplacement ont t cambriol, vandalis, squatt voir mme pil 

France : https://www.dalloz-actualite.fr/flas...de-deplacement , les personnes travaillant en Outre Mer ou Mtropole  titre provisoire et disposant de leur rsidence principale en Mtropole ou en Outre Mer , ne sont pas autoriss  regagner leur rsidence principale ! La encore entrave  l'accs  la proprit et  la rsidence principale ! Ici si je retraduis , l'tat fout les citoyens et administrs qui payent des impts, ont des titres de proprits,  la porte de leur propre logement ! 

Pour bien imager la situation de faon simple , vous rentrez du travail > arriv  quelques encablure de chez vous > barrage de police vous interdisant de rentrer dans votre propre domicile ... sans justification de leur part. Sous des couverts de "bienpensance" et couverture de risque juridique on va sortir le "principe de prcaution" ... 

C'est trs grave comme situation  :8O: . Je suis effar !

Avec ce type de situation l'tat franais reconnat donc sa faiblaisse  protger le citoyen. Tout en cautionnant le squatte , le vol, la spoliation, l'appropriation du bien d'autrui  :8O: 

La France et la Belgique viennent de tomber bien bas la. On vient d'ouvrir un boite de pandore ... 

Cette situation n'en ai que plus rvoltante !  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau::

----------


## CinePhil

propos de vaccination, l'avis deJean-Franois Huet, mdecin anesthsiste ranimateur, pubi sur facebook :



> a devient fatigant de le rpter 
> 1) un vaccin N'EST PAS UN TRAITEMENT ANTIVIRAL. 
> 2) Un vaccin est une MESURE PREVENTIVE destine  tenter de rduire la "pression virale" sur une population, idalement pour une pidmie virale prvue et  condition de vacciner contre les bons clones actifs 
> ( cf Grippe)
> 3) A ce jour on ne sait RIEN ou presque de l'utilit et des consquences d'une vaccination MASSIVE dans une pidmie EN COURS,qui peut hypothtiquement tre une victoire forcment partielle ou une catastrophe immunitaire sans prcdent,en exerant une pression slective en faveur de variants possiblement plus dangereux et rsistants aux vaccins ,entranant une course sans fin des vaccins derrire les mutations .
> On sait par ailleurs que certaines de ces mutations concernent directement la protine S contre laquelle les vaccins  ARN m sont supposs induire des anticorps .
> Au total cette vaccination, aussi utile qu'elle puisse tre chez les sujets exposs aux formes graves NE DISPENSE EN AUCUNE FAON 
> 1) Des recherches sur les traitements spcifiques et sur l'amlioration des traitements symptomatiques 
>  2) D'amliorer les MOYENS DE PRISE EN CHARGE AUX NIVEAUX 
> ...


Il me prcise, dans un autre commentaire facebook :



> je suis un produit de la Facult Ren Descartes ( Paris V) et de l'APHP. J'ai fait ma thse dans le service de ranimation polyvalente de l'hpital Cochin et j'ai multiplie les gardes en USI dans divers hpitaux parisiens ( Cochin Boucicaut ,Henri Mondor...) avec une problmatique unique : le manque de lits et de moyens mis en exergue par les reanimateurs actuels au cours d'une pidmie qui aggrave forcment les problmes.
> Quand on en est  reprocher aux citoyens patients assurs sociaux et contribuables, ( massifs) de tomber malades et par l de surcharger les services hospitaliersn...a veut dire qu'on est tomb bien bas et qu'on retourne la charge de la responsabilit dans les problmes rencontrs
> C'est tout simplement PATHTIQUE .

----------


## Jon Shannow

> propos de vaccination, l'avis deJean-Franois Huet, mdecin anesthsiste ranimateur, pubi sur facebook :
> 
> 
> Il me prcise, dans un autre commentaire facebook :


C'est assez marrant que ce soit le mec qui prne le no-libralisme (responsable de la destruction de l'hpital plublique) qui vient nous sortir, ce qui est une charge claire contre cette politique no-librale. 

Paradoxe, quand tu nous tiens !

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est assez marrant que ce soit le mec qui prne le no-libralisme (responsable de la destruction de l'hpital plublique) qui vient nous sortir, ce qui est une charge claire contre cette politique no-librale.


 ::roll:: 
La "destruction de l'hpital public", c'est sa sur-administration :

----------


## ddoumeche

> je suis un produit de la Facult Ren Descartes ( Paris V) et de l'APHP. J'ai fait ma thse dans le service de ranimation polyvalente de l'hpital Cochin et j'ai multiplie les gardes en USI dans divers hpitaux parisiens ( Cochin Boucicaut ,Henri Mondor...) avec une problmatique unique : le manque de lits et de moyens mis en exergue par les reanimateurs actuels au cours d'une pidmie qui aggrave forcment les problmes.
> Quand on en est  reprocher aux citoyens patients assurs sociaux et contribuables, ( massifs) de tomber malades et par l de surcharger les services hospitaliersn...a veut dire qu'on est tomb bien bas et qu'on retourne la charge de la responsabilit dans les problmes rencontrs
> C'est tout simplement PATHTIQUE .


Pourtant la sant dispose d'un budget considrable de plusieurs centaines de milliards d'euros, le plus elev d'europe derrire la Suisse. Budget qui n'a pas vari, mais serait insuffisant pour ouvrir quelques lits de ranimations dans la rgion la plus dveloppe de France .... peut-tre que les managers de la sant souffrent d'une maladie neurodgnrative incurable, peut-tre que le bureaucratisme coercitif (30% du travail mdical contemporain), les comits thodules de toute sorte (35000 fonctionnaires  l'APHP ne voyant jamais de patients ... mais prtendant rationaliser), les efforts budgtaires orient vers les EHPAD et cachant denombreux abus, expliquent les dboires de l'hopital public.

D'autant que le neolibralisme en France, on le cherche toujours. Comme si la pnurie des masques, la non commande de masques, la rquisition des masques lui taient du. Les responsables de la destruction de l'hopital public sont connus : Castex, Hirsch, Salomon et pas mal d'autres.

Peut-tre faudrait-il conseiller  votre thsard de se former lui et ses collgues au Lean Management, mthode qui a fait de Toyota le premier constructeur mondial. Sinon l'ultime option reste de privatiser tous les tablissements hospitaliers parisiens. La bataille sera rude.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L'interdiction pure et simple des voyages "non essentiel" remis en cause par le droit begle : https://www.lalibre.be/belgique/soci...50a605170c144b

---

On continue dans le delire bureaucratico-administratif : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/966755/a...om_direct=true . Un frigo ou une machine  laver n'est pas essentiel ... Des fleurs sont essentielles .

Aprs avoir cum le registre du commerce et service RCS, j'ai mal au crane pas vous ?  ::alerte::   ::koi::   ::arf::   ::mur:: 

On voit degr d'amateurisme.  ::?: 

---

En Espagne possibilit de franchir les frontire rgional en train ou avion ... pas en voiture ??? https://lepetitjournal.com/madrid/a-...espagne-301354

Ou est le bon sens la cohrence et la logique ???  :8O:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La "destruction de l'hpital public", c'est sa sur-administration :


La sur-administration est voulue uniquement par les politiques no-librales en place. Leur logique est celle de vouloir mettre des administrations pour grer des services publiques afin que ceux-ci soient rentables. Hlas, le but mme d'un service publique n'est pas d'tre rentable, mais de rendre un service. 

Si on prend l'hpital publique,il y a plus d'administratifs aujourd'hui que de personnel soignants. Et ce sont des "gestionnaires" qui dirigent les hpitaux, en lieu et place des mdecins. on marche sur la tte.

Quant  ton "point nolibralisme", outre le fait que c'est comme les points goldwin, a n'a aucun intrt, tu reliras ce qui y est crit, et tu comprendras qu'il ne s'applique aucunement dans mon post. En effet, je n'ai jamais dit que tu appartenais  un groupe politique quelconque, ni mme qu'il existait un parti politique se rclamant du nolibralisme (ils sont pas fous, ils avancent masqus), je n'ai parl que de la doctrine politico-conomique dnomme no-libralisme.

Cette ligne politico-conomique devrait servir de rfrence pour la distinction des partis politiques et des programmes, en lieu et place du "droite/gauche" qui ne veut plus rien dire.

----------


## CinePhil

> La sur-administration est voulue uniquement par les politiques no-librales en place.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Dis, toi qui vois des libraux partout, on fait comment pour aller dans ton monde parallle ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Leur logique est celle de vouloir mettre des administrations


=> PAS LIBRAL !



> pour grer des services publiques


=> PAS LIBRAL !




> Si on prend l'hpital publique,il y a plus d'administratifs aujourd'hui que de personnel soignants.


Et donc a ce serait selon toi "libral" ? Fut-ce "no" ?
Mais tu es compltement  ct de la plaque mon pauvre ! C'est de l'tatisme pur jus !




> Cette ligne politico-conomique devrait servir de rfrence pour la distinction des partis politiques et des programmes, en lieu et place du "droite/gauche" qui ne veut plus rien dire.


Effectivement, le clivage droite/gauche a perdu de sa pertinance et de sa clart. Le vrai clivage est entre le libralisme et l'tatisme. Et tous les partis franais sont tatistes ! Il n'y a pas de libralisme dans ce pays qui consacre plus de 60% de son PIB  la dpense publique !
http://h16free.com/2017/09/16/59083-...isme-en-france

Alors pour le "no-libralisme" dont personne ne se rclame mais que tous les accrocs  l'tat (qu'ils soient de droiche ou de gaute) critiquent, c'est par l.
Et pour le libralisme, c'est par l. Bonne lecture !

----------


## foetus

> En Espagne possibilit de franchir les frontire rgional en train ou avion ... pas en voiture ??? https://lepetitjournal.com/madrid/a-...espagne-301354
> 
> Ou est le bon sens la cohrence et la logique ???


Je ne sais pas si c'est la raison, mais cela semble logique  ::mrgreen::  : si tu "vas trop loin", il faut arriver dans 1 endroit o on peut te tester/ contrler/ valider ton voyage. D'o 1 gare, 1 aroport, 1 port, ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je ne sais pas si c'est la raison, mais cela semble logique  : si tu "vas trop loin", il faut arriver dans 1 endroit o on peut te tester/ contrler/ valider ton voyage. D'o 1 gare, 1 aroport, 1 port, ...


Un franais ne peut pas faire Toulouse <> Madrid par la route, encore moins Barcelone <> Madrid par la route pour un espagnol.

Un espagnol ne peut pas non plus faire Barcelone <> Madrid en avion ... par contre un tranger peut le faire , genre via une escale  Barcelone et un atterrissage  Madrid en venant de Toulouse ou Marseille par exemple ??? 

Cela manque profondment de logique et est un manque de respect envers les espagnols  ::furax::  ... Un franais ou un allemand peut aller faire la fte la bas. Par contre un espagnol de Barcelone ne peut pas aller voir sa famille  Valence ...

Honntement cela ne me fait pas rigoler ...  

Dans le mme genre, c'est comme ci chaque franais ne pouvait pas quitter son dpartement et que nous avions des hordes de touristes aux 4 coins de la France ... Sur le plan lgal, thique , cela 1) choque , 2) est discriminatoire , 3) est une atteinte  la libert , 4) est une atteinte  la libert de mouvement sur des notions de "nationalit" ou de "rgionalisme" ... C'est contraire au droit europen et aux droits de l'homme ... par contre on prfre en rigoler ... 

Le jour ou il y aura de la distinction de la sorte entre rgions franaises, vous serez les premiers  vous insurger !

----------


## foetus

@tanaka59 malheureusement il faudra s'y faire  ::triste:: 

C'est l'ide du couvre-feu et du passeport vert, c'est  dire de rduire les dplacements et les runions au maximum (de sorte que le virus circule le moins possible) mais en mme temps de faire fonctionner "l'industrie" (tourisme dans ton cas) en s'assurant de pouvoir contrler les gens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> malheureusement il faudra s'y faire


J'ai bien peur que par agacement , des gens qui jusqu' maintenant n'ont jamais eu aucun problme avec le police ou la justice (en somme Mr toutlemonde) , commentent des actions graves ... Genre un barrage de police anti covid, sous le coup de la colre, une personne contrle en vienne aux mains ... pire renverse , blesse ou tue un policier ...  ::?: 

Mets toi  la place d'un brigadier plutt rigide . Pour X ou Y raison une personne de bonne de fois , se voit empcher ou de passer un frontire nationale/rgionale ... Imprvu , sous la colre la personne force le barrage .

Tu me dirais "oui mais devant un policier on ne doit rien dire ..." . Une personne de bonne fois, devant le rigidit administrative ou policier, part gnralement au quart de tour sous le coup de la colre . On ne parle mme plus de retenu , on parle de "tornade" ou de "furie" ou de "colre noir". 

La pression sur la population est telle, que le moindre vnement de ce type risque de mettre le feu aux poudres ... Je serai flic, je n'aurai pas envie de me trouver sur les lieus ou cela se produit ...  ::?:  Qui plus est, la population est aussi a cran et d'humeur massacrante. 

En somme une explosion des outrages  agents et rebellions de Mr toutlemonde ... 




> C'est l'ide du couvre-feu et du passeport vert, c'est  dire de rduire les dplacements et les runions au maximum (de sorte que le virus circule le moins possible) mais en mme temps de faire fonctionner "l'industrie" (tourisme dans ton cas) en s'assurant de pouvoir contrler les gens.


Pour sortir du tunnel , pas le choix que de vacciner, vacciner, vacciner ! Bon sens , que foutent ils avec leurs doses ?!

----------


## Gunny

> La sur-administration est voulue uniquement par les politiques no-librales en place. Leur logique est celle de vouloir mettre des administrations pour grer des services publiques afin que ceux-ci soient rentables. Hlas, le but mme d'un service publique n'est pas d'tre rentable, mais de rendre un service. 
> 
> Si on prend l'hpital publique,il y a plus d'administratifs aujourd'hui que de personnel soignants. Et ce sont des "gestionnaires" qui dirigent les hpitaux, en lieu et place des mdecins. on marche sur la tte.


Je vais placer cette citation de Noam Chomsky ici (https://twitter.com/noamchomskyt/sta...61017159356416) :



> That's the standard technique of privatization: defund make sure things don't work, people get angry, you hand it over to private capital
> NC


Le but tant de tout pter pour revendre les pices, les moyens importent peu.




> Quant  ton "point nolibralisme", outre le fait que c'est comme les points goldwin, a n'a aucun intrt, tu reliras ce qui y est crit, et tu comprendras qu'il ne s'applique aucunement dans mon post. En effet, je n'ai jamais dit que tu appartenais  un groupe politique quelconque, ni mme qu'il existait un parti politique se rclamant du nolibralisme (ils sont pas fous, ils avancent masqus), je n'ai parl que de la doctrine politico-conomique dnomme no-libralisme.
> 
> Cette ligne politico-conomique devrait servir de rfrence pour la distinction des partis politiques et des programmes, en lieu et place du "droite/gauche" qui ne veut plus rien dire.


Les no-libraux dtestent tre appels no-libraux, pour la mme raison que les nazis dtestent tre appels nazis (l'ironie du "point" n'est pas perdue ici): demande  des gens au hasard s'ils supportent le no-libralisme, tu ne vas pas avoir beaucoup de "oui".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le jour ou il y aura de la distinction de la sorte entre rgions franaises, vous serez les premiers  vous insurger !


Il y en a dj eu lors du premier confinement et a va probablement revenir un jour.
On n'avait pas le droit de faire plus de 100km si a nous faisait sortir du dpartement. Je me rappelle parce que le premier jour o on pouvait bouger, je suis aller acheter une Sega Naomi Universal Cabinet.

Moins il y a de gens qui voyagent, moins les variants voyagent.
Dis toi qu'on s'entraine pour le jour o il y aura une maladie vraiment dangereuse. Quand on voit le bordel que c'est, alors que ce n'est que le SARS-CoV-2...
On va probablement subir des restrictions pendant longtemps encore (peut-tre plusieurs annes), c'est fini de se balader dans plusieurs pays sans raison. De toute faon il n'y a rien  faire : pas de restaurant, pas de bar, pas de muse, pas de thtre, pas de convention, pas de festival, pas de concert, rien du tout.

Ce qui est le plus grave ce sont toutes les faillites qui attendent. Le chmage va exploser. Si a se trouve la crise conomique va tre encore plus grave que celle qui a produit la seconde guerre mondiale.




> Pour sortir du tunnel , pas le choix que de vacciner, vacciner, vacciner !


Vous avez trop foi dans les vaccins. Il n'y a pas de garanti que dans ce scnario a va marcher.
Thoriquement a pourrait fonctionner comme la grippe, chaque anne les vaccins ne visent qu'un variant, alors qu'il y en a plusieurs.
Vos vaccins de 2020 finiront peut-tre par devenir totalement inutile.
Ceux qui ont un bon systme immunitaire vont dvelopper des anticorps sans problme.

=====
J'ai aperu Etienne Chouard parler d'un mdicament, est-ce que a vous dit quelque chose ?
Grard MAUDRUX, mdecin :  Pourquoi lIVERMECTINE est probablement le meilleur traitement de la Covid  (chez Laurent Mucchielli)

J'ai trouv une tribune qui parle des restrictions et du no-libralisme :
La macronie est un Etat nounou no-libral



> En Grande-Bretagne, la stigmatisation de l'interfrence de l'Etat dans tous les domaines  surtout dans celui des aides sociales, coteuses, inutiles, allant aux non-mritants, pense-t-on  prend la forme de l'Etat nounou (Nanny State), quolibet haineux qui pointe du doigt le cancer de l'assistanat, pour reprendre la mtaphore de Laurent Wauquiez. L'expression est tellement connue qu'elle a t rcemment reprise ironiquement par la brasserie Brewdog, en Ecosse, pour vendre un breuvage houblonn qu'on trouve dsormais en supermarchs.
> 
> En France, et mme si notre pays ne fait sans doute pas exception tant lEtat no-libral sest impos comme la norme, la pandmie a impos un type trs trange dEtat nounou, un Etat nounou de type uniquement discursif, o les exhortations infantilisantes ne se comptent plus, mais o, trs loin dun Etat omniprsent, *elles illustrent en ralit la faiblesse des services publics, des hpitaux aux universits.*

----------


## foetus

> J'ai bien peur que par agacement , des gens qui jusqu' maintenant n'ont jamais eu aucun problme avec le police ou la justice


As-tu suivi l'actualit de la France depuis les gilets jaunes  ::weird::  la police qui mutile les manifestants (pas tout blanc non plus), les procs  tire-larigot (tu as 1 bombe de peinture ou dfensive dans ton sac tu vas en gav), et tout le pataqus.
A. Benella qui casse du manifestant.
As-tu suivi la loi de scurit globale depuis dcembre 2020  ::weird::  qui interdit qu'on filme la police

Aprs il y aussi des aggressions assez violentes envers la police : l'assaut et l'incendie d'1 voiture de police (avec 3 agents  l'intrieur), le tir de mortier contre la gendarmerie, ...

La population est en gnral,  cran envers la police. Et depuis ce confinement il y en a eu des histoires d'amendes dbiles/ qui mettent la rage : la femme seule  la plage, la femme de 73 ans ayant Alzheimer qui se prend 1 procs.
Et dernirement les barrages : quand tu te fais contrler, tu as dpass l'heure du couvre feux  force d'attendre.





> Vos vaccins de 2020 finiront peut-tre par devenir totalement inutile.


C'est dj presque mort pour les vaccins actuels  ::whistle::  il faut qu'avant octobre 2021 on est vaccin entre 18 et 40 millions de franais pour avoir la sacro-sainte immunit collective (qui d'ailleurs a t tant critique il me semble depuis le 1ier confinement par les spcialistes/ mdecins/ ... et qui tait de 11% en mai 2020  la sortie du confinement)

----------


## CinePhil

Eh ! Vous tes compltement bouchs !
Ce que vous appelez "no" libralisme n'a rien  voir avec le libralisme. Ce que vous dnoncez est de la social-dmocratie, du capitalisme de connivence et de l'tatisme. C'est de ces maux dont notre pays crve  petit feu.
Encore une fois, il n'y a pas de libralisme en France ! Un pays champion du monde des prlvements obligatoires N'EST PAS LIBRAL !

Le libralisme consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.
L, l'tat nous prive petit  petit de nos droits ; notamment le droit de circuler librement depuis un an. Pour y voir du libralisme, fut-il "no", "ultra" ou "turbo" ou je ne sais quoi, faut vraiment avoir une vision dforme de la ralit.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le libralisme consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai _sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres._


En italique, la partie importante. Quand le simple fait de voyager va propager des virus et faire mourir des gens (ma grand-mre et sa sur y sont passes), eh bien voyager devient une atteinte au droit naturel d'autrui (genre, vivre).

----------


## CinePhil

> Quand le simple fait de voyager va propager des virus et faire mourir des gens


NON ! Ce n'est pas parce que je vais voyager que telle personne va mourir.
C'est compltement stupide comme raisonnement !

Si je suis  proximit de quelqu'un et que je lui ternue dessus alors que je sais que je suis porteur d'un virus respiratoire mortel, l oui, je prote atteinte  son droit naturel de sret. Et seulement dans ce cas l parce que c'est un acte conscient.

Si je suis malade, j'appelle mon mdecin. S'il juge que je dois tre hospitalis, j'y vais jusqu' ce que le corps mdical m'autorise  en sortir. Ensuite, je respecte ses consignes sanitaires (convalescence chez moi, lavage des mains frquent et masque ds que je suis  proximit de gens).


Vous avez plus peur de vivre que de mourir ; a devient effarant !
Et trs inquitant parce que sous ces prtextes et ce genre de raisonnement foireux, a autorise ceux qui nous gouvernent  toutes les drives liberticides.

Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !

----------


## halaster08

> NON ! Ce n'est pas parce que je vais voyager que telle personne va mourir.


 Mais ouais, je vois pas en quoi aider  la propagation du virus me rend responsable des contaminations !

----------


## CinePhil

> Mais ouais, je vois pas en quoi aider  la propagation du virus me rend responsable des contaminations !


Vous ne savez pas si c'est moi qui ai propag le virus ou un autre.
Ce n'est pas parce que j'aurai pris le TGV pour aller quelque part que j'aurai forcment transport le virus  cet endroit. Il y a des mesures sanitaires dans les TGV, d'ailleurs pas forcment toujours adquates. Par contre, les millions de Parisiens qui s'entassent dans le mtro en touchant les barres  mains nues, a ne choque personne et c'est autoris, alors que le transfert manuel est probablement la premire cause de propagation du virus.

----------


## foetus

> Si je suis malade, j'appelle mon mdecin.


Et si tu es asymptomatique, tu le sais comment  ::koi:: 

Les tests  + de 40 cycles (comme en France et en Suisse) ne sont pas fiables.

Tu le vois bien : depuis 4 mois c'est le couvre feu, on porte le masque partout, les ra/ hpitaux sont de + en + pleins (mme si d'aprs 1 mdecin 80-85% d'occupation c'est 1 petite anne parce que les hpitaux sont toujours en tension)
Et le variant anglais augmente de + en +. En idf, en % d'hospitalistation c'tait, 10% en janvier,  57% fin fvrier et 70% mi mars (<- chiffres  la loupe)

Tu fais quoi  ::weird::  je suis libre, je vous emm*rd* je circule  ::triste::

----------


## el_slapper

> Vous ne savez pas si c'est moi qui ai propag le virus ou un autre.


On fusille un homme. Lequel des tireurs l'a tu?

Plus srieusement, le sujet, c'est la gestion du risque. Quand on a des niveaux habituels, donc faibles, de virus qui se baladent et font du dgt, on considre que le risque est acceptable. Quand on est en pandmie majeure (une fois par sicle, ces temps ci, manque de pot, a tombe maintenant), alors le niveau de risque si on ne prend aucune prcaution devient inacceptable (en partie eu gard aux capacits hospitalires, d'ailleurs).




> Ce n'est pas parce que j'aurai pris le TGV pour aller quelque part que j'aurai forcment transport le virus  cet endroit.


Non, mais c'est _possible_. De mme qu'un gugusse qui tire au hasard dans la rue peut possiblement tuer quelqu'un (mme si il ne vise personne en particulier, je ne parle pas de meurtre dlibr), si tu te balades en priode de pandmie, le risque devient inacceptable. C'est tout. Le risque, _en ce moment_, est bien trop fort. D'ailleurs, la police arrtera le mec qui fait feu dans la rue (voire mme juste qui trimballe une arme visiblement utilisable), mme si il n'a tu encore personne. Et comme en ce moment, se balader sans masque, ou changer de rgion, c'est dangereux pour les autres, on l'interdit.

Histoire. Pendant la grande peste de 1347-1351, 30  35% des gens dans les zones impactes sont morts. Sauf  Milan et en Pologne, qui avaient ferm leurs frontires - le taux de dcs tait en dessous de 15%, l bas. Alors oui, les arbaltriers polonais qui peraient le crne des honntes voyageurs s'approchant des frontires taient _liberticides_. Totalement liberticides. Pour autant, les rsultats justifient les mesures. On ne sait pas qui serait mort si les frontires avaient t ouvertes, mais on sait que plein de gens seraient morts. Et toi, sous prtexte qu'on ne sait pas donner un nom aux gens qui seraient morts, tu dis qu'il aurait fallu les laisser entrer? C'est criminel, comme manire de penser. Tu cherches des excuses.




> Il y a des mesures sanitaires dans les TGV, d'ailleurs pas forcment toujours adquates. Par contre, les millions de Parisiens qui s'entassent dans le mtro en touchant les barres  mains nues, a ne choque personne et c'est autoris, alors que le transfert manuel est probablement la premire cause de propagation du virus.


Non, 95% des transmissions sont par arosols. Le toucher, c'est anecdotique, . Tu soulves un vrai point quand mme : si les TGV et avions sont  peu prs ventils comme il faut, les transports en commun locaux, eux, sont beaucoup plus difficiles  arer. En outre, les transports grandes lignes ont 2 autres soucis : (1) les gares/aroports ne sont pas forcment ars comme il faut, et (2) les voyageurs ramnent le virus de zones touches vers des zones peu touches. C'est pour a qu'il faut limiter au maximum les voyages interrgionaux.

Pour les mtros/bus, c'est un peu diffrent. Le souci, c'est l'entassement des gens, et il est bien rel, et oui, c'est un problme. C'est pour a que le gouvernement gueule "le tltravail, le tltravail". Je triche en allant au bureau en voiture, et surtout en bossant dans un open space ou je suis absolument seul. Dans d'autres conditions, oui, je ferais du tltravail. Et si on m'en donne l'ordre, pas de discussion, je passe en tltravail - le gouvernement n'a pas  prendre en compte mes petites fesses personnelles, il fait les lois pour tout le monde. Une des leons du premier confinement, c'est que certains jobs sont essentiels  l'conomie. Et que certains de ceux-ci ne sont pas faisables en tltravail. Et que souvent ce sont des jobs mal pays qui ne permettent pas (spcialement en IdF) de s'acheter une voiture. Donc il faut garder les transports en commun ouverts. Sinon, plus personne n'a d'eau, d'lectricit, de nourriture. Le truc, c'est que plein d'autres gens qui pourraient tltravailler les prennent aussi, d'o les entassements que tu dplores, tout comme moi. Je dteste conduire, mais je sais pourquoi a fait 1 an que je n'ai pas pris le tramway.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les tests  + de 40 cycles (comme en France et en Suisse) ne sont pas fiables.


Ouais mais ces tests produisent des faux positifs, pas de faux ngatifs.
Une personne asymptomatique va forcment tre test comme tant positive.

Si t'as t test positif tu t'isoles et tu n'approches de personne.
Personnellement je n'ai jamais t test. Et je pense que c'est le cas de la majorit des franais. (on ne peut pas savoir si on a port le virus  un moment donn)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> As-tu suivi l'actualit de la France depuis les gilets jaunes


Bien videment , je ne suis pas n de la dernire pluie . D'ailleurs mes explications sur les taxes sur le secteur automobiles incessante font justement cho  ce mouvement des gilets jaunes (prix des carburants , consquence socio-econimique , perte de libert de dplacement, entrave au travail et  la vie quotidienne ...).




> Aprs il y aussi des aggressions assez violentes envers la police : l'assaut et l'incendie d'1 voiture de police (avec 3 agents  l'intrieur), le tir de mortier contre la gendarmerie, ...


Et c'est l le fond du problme, un police compltement dpasse par des blacks blocks, des "pseudo meutiers blakc like mater" , lez zadistes, les meutes dans les quartiers des barres HLM ... Qui n'intervient pas / plus ou se fait carrment bouffer par des truands ... 




> La population est en gnral,  cran envers la police. Et depuis ce confinement il y en a eu des histoires d'amendes dbiles/ qui mettent la rage : la femme seule  la plage, la femme de 73 ans ayant Alzheimer qui se prend 1 procs.
> Et dernirement les barrages : quand tu te fais contrler, tu as dpass l'heure du couvre feux  force d'attendre.


Retournement de situation, l'tat "exige d'tre ferme" sur le citoyen lambda ... Harceler le pkin moyen qui rentre du travail, ou le franais dans sa vie strictement perso et quotidienne  coup d'attestation  tout va ... J'appelle cela un profond irrespect de la population ...  ::furax:: 

Donc que la majorit silencieuse, se rebiffe pour dfendre ses droits et libert fondamentale est pleinement justifi ... C'est fait de manire lgale a cout d'explications et de texte loi ... malheureusement tre honnte dans se pays peut conduire  une amande ou en garde  vue ! 

Une commerante mise en garde vue alors que son commerce ne recevait pas de publique : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...n_4345607.html . Des exemple de la sorte j'en ai des centaines, voire des milliers . 

Donc, si demain on en arrive  des scnes, ou le citoyen lambda est contraint de commettre une outrage  agent, de forcer un barrage de police pour faire valoir et respecter ses droits fondamentaux ... Je lui donnerai raison, bien que cela puisse en choquer certains ...

On est dans une situation ou les criminels sont protgs par la justice et la loi ... par contre le citoyen mis devant le fait accompli doit la fermer et se retrouve sanctionn ... bah non , c'est pas comme cela que sa marche  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::  

La justice n'a qu'a faire son travail et on ne serait pas dans ce type de situation ... qu'on condamne les truands . Je vois les loups sortir du bois et les levs de boucliers arriver. 




> En italique, la partie importante. Quand le simple fait de voyager va propager des virus et faire mourir des gens (ma grand-mre et sa sur y sont passes), eh bien voyager devient une atteinte au droit naturel d'autrui (genre, vivre).


Et tu te prends en pleine poire le TFUE article 20  26 : https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Trait...nne#Article_20

> entrave  la citoyennet 
> entrave  la libre circulation
> entrave aux droits fondamentaux ... 

On est en 2021 , plus en 1300-1400 et j'en passe ... Il existe des lois ou chaque citoyen a des droits et des devoirs ... Je peux en citer des dizaines voir des centaines de situations ou les droits sont bafous et tu trouves cela "normal" . Je suis effar par de tels propos  :8O: 




> NON ! Ce n'est pas parce que je vais voyager que telle personne va mourir.
> C'est compltement stupide comme raisonnement !


C'est pourtant ce qui est adopt ... hlas , comme raisonnement . Le problme de fond sous-jacent c'est que les tats n'ont aucune influence et ne peuvent avoir aucune influence sur la gestion / regul de sphre prive ... 

En somme comme ils n'ont pas la mise main mise ils se disent :

> en restreignant les combinaisons et possibilits de dplacement on diminue la probabilit d'interaction sociale ... donc de transmission du virus ... 

Ce qui est compltement contre productif , car au final les contaminations dans la sphres prive explosent, ainsi que dans le cadre rglementaire (travail, tude, activit autorise, transport publique ... ) . L'tat n'a pas et naura jamais les moyens de rguler la sphre prive et encore moins la sphre des activits autorises  fonctionner.

On peut encore longtemps continuer dans cette btise. 




> Si je suis  proximit de quelqu'un et que je lui ternue dessus alors que je sais que je suis porteur d'un virus respiratoire mortel, l oui, je prote atteinte  son droit naturel de sret. Et seulement dans ce cas l parce que c'est un acte conscient.
> 
> Si je suis malade, j'appelle mon mdecin. S'il juge que je dois tre hospitalis, j'y vais jusqu' ce que le corps mdical m'autorise  en sortir. Ensuite, je respecte ses consignes sanitaires (convalescence chez moi, lavage des mains frquent et masque ds que je suis  proximit de gens).


A cause d'une imprparation et d'une hystrie collectives, les mesures prises font pire que mieux ...

Pour venir  bout de lpidmie 7 choses : 

> aucun contact physique
> dsinfection et lavage des surfaces  outrance
> port du masque
> se tenir loin des gens quand on a des interactions 
> tester massivement, tout le temps et partout pour traquer les "malades" 
> se mettre en arrt maladie quand on est malade
> vacciner / mdicamenter / soigner  tour de bras




> Vous avez plus peur de vivre que de mourir ; a devient effarant !
> 
> Et trs inquitant parce que sous ces prtextes et ce genre de raisonnement foireux, a autorise ceux qui nous gouvernent  toutes les drives liberticides.
> 
> Il est temps que cesse cette masquarade !


Exactement plus de peur de vivre que de mourir  :8O:  Les dvires liberticides provoquent une grave crise psychosocial ...  ::?: 




> Tu fais quoi  je suis libre, je vous emm*rd* je circule


La majorit silencieuse n'emmerde personne car elle applique dj cela : 
> aucun contact physique
> dsinfection et lavage des surfaces  outrance
> port du masque
> se tenir loin des gens quand on a des interactions 
> se mettre en arrt maladie quand on est malade

C'est le cul-de-jatte qui se fout du boiteux ? 

Vivre est un crime ? Pens effarante, on tombe bien bas  :8O: 

Charge ensuite  l'tat de mettre cela en place

> tester massivement, tout le temps et partout pour traquer les "malades" 
> vacciner / mdicamenter / soigner  tour de bras

----------


## CinePhil

> Et si tu es asymptomatique, tu le sais comment


Je ne le sais pas et toi non plus. Tu ne peux donc m'accuser, moi, de t'avoir fil le virus. 
Peut-tre qu'on est all dans le mme magasin et que c'est toi qui a contamin un produit que j'ai finalement mis dans mon caddie. Et toi tu as t vecteur du virus sans le savoir via un autre produit touch par une personne asymptomatique avant toi.
Faut-il pour autant arrter d'aller s'acheter de quoi manger ? Faut-il s'arrter de vivre ?
 l'entre de mon supermarch, il y a une bouteille de gel hydro-alcoolique. Je m'en sers en entrant dans le magasin ; je ne vois pas beaucoup de personnes en faire autant.  ct de a, quand je vois une personne toute seule dans la rue ou dans sa voiture avec un masque, je me marre !




> Tu le vois bien : depuis 4 mois c'est le couvre feu, on porte le masque partout, les ra/ hpitaux sont de + en + pleins


Ce qui est peut-tre un signe que toutes ces mesures de protection ne servent finalement pas  grand chose.
Si, a a servi  quasiment radiquer la grippe et la gastro en 2020. Mais pour stopper, le Sars-Cov-2, on ne peut pas dire que a ait chang grand chose. Au lieu de forcer tout le monde  mettre un masque partout et  bloquer une grande partie de l'conomie, il aurait mieux valu insister sur le lavage des mains. La distance sociale aurait largement suffi dans bien des cas.




> Tu fais quoi je suis libre, je vous emm*rd* je circule


En l'occurrence, je suis en tltravail  quasi temps plein. Je ne sers plus de mains, je n'embrasse plus que ma compagne, Je ne sors quasiment plus que pour faire mes courses et en gardant mes distances. Alors la probabilit pour que le virus soit pass ou passe par moi est trs faible.
Mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir retourner jouer  mon club de billard ; voir des films au cinma ( un sige et une range de distance des voisins ne faisant pas partie du cercle familial, a devrait tre largement suffisant comme mesure de protection) ; aller au restau de temps en temps (ce que nous faisions avec ma compagne avant la sance de cinma)...

Bref, vivre  peu prs normalement sans pour autant passer pour un dangereux criminel.




> On fusille un homme. Lequel des tireurs l'a tu?


Il me semble justement que l'un des tireurs a une balle  blanc. Ce qui fait que le tireur ne sait pas s'il a tu le condamn ou pas.
De toute manire, fusiller un homme, ce n'est pas libral ; je n'entre pas dans ce genre de considration hors sujet.




> Plus srieusement, le sujet, c'est la gestion du risque.


Je vais t'apprendre une chose : vivre, c'est risqu !  ::mrgreen::  La vie est une maladie mortelle et contagieuse !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Quand on a des niveaux habituels, donc faibles, de virus qui se baladent et font du dgt, on considre que le risque est acceptable.


C'est  partir de combien de morts que a devient inacceptable ? Parce que la grippe tue chaque anne entre 15 000 et 20 000 personnes... sans confinement, sans masque, sans distanciation sociale... et surtout sans que a incite nos autorits  nous emmerder dans nos vies pour tous ces morts, tout aussi regrettables que les morts de la covid-19.

Le monde s'est affol alors que la probabilit de mourir de la covid-19 pour une personne d'ge moyen et en bonne sant est trs faible. 




> "alors le niveau de risque si on ne prend aucune prcaution devient inacceptable (en partie eu gard aux capacits hospitalires, d'ailleurs).


Elle est probablement l, la vraie raison. Nos capacits de lits en soins intensifs tait (et est encore) probablement trop faible par rapport  notre population. J'ose esprer que nos gouvernants en tirent de bons enseignements.
J'ai lu ici ou l, depuis un an :
- que les services de soins intensifs et de ranimation sont trs rgulirement en flux tendu, ce qui est manifestement un choix politique et/ou administratif ;
- qu'il y aurait encore moins de lis en soins intensifs qu'il y a un an (l si c'est vrai, l'administration hospitalire marche sur la tte !).

Il y eu plein d'erreurs commises dans la gestion de cette crise sanitaire et les privations de libert qu'on subit depuis un an sont en grande partie dues aux erreurs passe et depuis la survenue de la pandmie. Et puisque a c'est tendu  tous les pays, c'est probablement vrai  peu prs partout ailleurs.




> Non, mais c'est possible.


Oui, tout comme il est possible qu'en revenant d'un pays tropical, tu ramnes avec toi une saloperie contaminante qu'on ne trouve normalement que l-bas. C'est juste la faute  pas de chance ; pas forcment la tienne, si tu te comportes en touriste occidental normal sans aller crapahuter dans des marais douteux et sans mesures d'hygine lmentaire.




> De mme qu'un gugusse qui tire au hasard dans la rue peut possiblement tuer quelqu'un


Tu sais faire la diffrence entre un acte volontaire (tirer dans la rue) et involontaire (voyager en ne sachant pas qu'on est porteur d'un virus qui jusque l n'a encore engendr aucun symptme) ?  ::roll:: 




> si tu te balades en priode de pandmie, le risque devient inacceptable.


Alors reste chez toi si tu as peur de vivre ! 
Moi  57 ans, je n'ai pas envie de passer le reste de ma vie clotr, masqu, sans loisirs avec des potes autour d'un billard, d'un resto, d'un cinma, sans visiter de muse ou autre monument, sans voyager...
Mais cette quoi cette vie de merde que vous semblez accepter sans broncher !!! ::evil::  Rveillez-vous de ce cauchemar !




> Le risque, en ce moment, est bien trop fort.


J'ai bien plus peur de mourir lentement dans de grandes souffrances d'un cancer que de claquer en quelques jours de la covid !
Si tu n'a pas 80 ans et pas d'affection co-morbides avec la covid, putain mais vis ! Sors de la torpeur qui t'immobilise ! Ou bien reste chez toi si tu as peur mais ne m'empche pas de vivre !




> Histoire. Pendant la grande peste de 1347-1351


Tu fais la diffrence entre une maladie qu'on ne savait pas traiter au moyen-ge, qui avait des conditions d'hygine gnrale bien moindre qu'aujourd'hui et le coronavirus actuel qu'ont sait dj traiter dans la majorit des cas, qui rend malade et tue finalement peu de monde en proportion des contamins et encore moins en proportion de la population pourtant bien plus grande qu' l'poque ?  ::roll:: 




> Non, 95% des transmissions sont par arosols.


Alors explique moi comment le virus se propage aussi bien alors que l'extrme majorit des gens portent un masque... mais n'ont pas de gants et utilise reltivement peu le gel hydro-alcoolique ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je triche en allant au bureau en voiture


tiens ! Je croyais qu'il fallait rester chez soi !  ::mouarf:: 




> Une des leons du premier confinement, c'est que certains jobs sont essentiels  l'conomie.


Et en quoi les coiffeurs (ferms pendant le premier confinement), par exemple, ne seraient pas essentiels  l'conomie ? Pas plus que les autres commerces dits "non-essentiels" mais qui emploient au total des centaines de milliers de personnes. Toutes ces entreprises qui se retrouvent dans la merde, voire en faillite  cause du fait qu'on les a empches de travailler alors qu'elles taient prtes  mettre en place des mesures d'hygine et de distanciation sociale !
J'ai regard le (mauvais) match de l'quipe de France de foot hier soir. Stade vide => combien d'quivalent jour/homme de perdus (stadiers, barmens, guichetiers...) ? Chaque fois que je vois un truc ferm pour cause de covid, je pense non seulement  ce que je vois mais aussi  ce que je ne vois pas : les fournisseurs et sous-traitants de cette activit conomique ; certains autres commerces alentours qui peuvent aussi profiter de la venue des clients de cet endroit ferm... Tout s'enchane ! Les restaurants ferms, ce sont des producteurs de produits de bouche qui voient leur CA diminuer ou disparatre. Et qu'il ne rattraperont pas parce que c'est de la consommation instantane. Bref, les consquences conomiques sont bien plus grandes que les consquences humaines. Et ces consquences conomiques entranent des consquences humaines (suicides, dpressions, chmage, pauvret...).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faut-il pour autant arrter d'aller s'acheter de quoi manger ? Faut-il s'arrter de vivre ?


Il faut limiter ses dplacements au minimum (travail et course). Si tout le monde se promenait n'importe comme, tous les variants seraient partout. Si dans le tas il y avait un variant plus contagieux et plus dangereux que les autres il pourrait faire rapidement beaucoup de dgts. 
C'est pour a qu'il ne faut pas bouger. (cela dit si il y avait un variant extrmement contagieux, mais totalement bnin, a pourrait tre une bonne nouvelle)




> ct de a, quand je vois une personne toute seule dans la rue ou dans sa voiture avec un masque, je me marre !


La personne avait l'obligation de porter son masque pour raliser une action, puis elle est mont dans sa voiture, le masque ne la drangeait pas alors elle l'a gard, en plus elle en aura besoin plus tard et il faut viter de manipuler son masque, le virus se transmet beaucoup par les mains, si tu touches un objet contamin puis ton masque, c'est pas top.




> je n'embrasse plus que ma compagne


Dans le protocole il est conseill de ne pas dormir dans la mme pice que son partenaire.
Si votre partenaire est contamin il risque de vous contaminer.




> Je vais t'apprendre une chose : vivre, c'est risqu !


Certes, mais si un virus dangereux circulait (comme la peste ou bola) il faudrait fermer les frontires et viter de se runir en masse  l'intrieur.




> Le monde s'est affol alors que la probabilit de mourir de la covid-19 pour une personne d'ge moyen et en bonne sant est trs faible.


Aprs plusieurs d'annes de confinement il ne restera plus grand monde en bonne sant  ::mouarf::

----------


## virginieh

> Ce que vous appelez "no" libralisme n'a rien  voir avec le libralisme. Ce que vous dnoncez est de la social-dmocratie, du capitalisme de connivence et de l'tatisme. C'est de ces maux dont notre pays crve  petit feu.
> Encore une fois, il n'y a pas de libralisme en France !


D'accord avec toi sur ce point.

Mais ...




> C'est assez marrant que ce soit le mec qui prne le no-libralisme _soutient la politique actuelle de gestion des administrations_ (responsable de la destruction de l'hpital plublique) qui vient nous sortir, ce qui est une charge claire contre cette politique no-librale _actuelle de gestion des administration_. 
> 
> Paradoxe, quand tu nous tiens !


Tu te chamailles avec lui pour un terme erron, une fausse tiquette mais qu' force de l'entendre dans les mdias les gens utilisent. Reste que ta pancarte, ne sert  rien pour faire avancer le dbat, au final.
Reste que depuis des annes les politiciens ont rduit de beaucoup la capacit et les personnels des hpitaux. En consquence, quand on a une crise comme maintenant  on n'a aucune souplesse. Et c'est bien le manque de place en ranimation qui semble tre le curseur (je dis semble parce qu'avec la subtilit du gouvernement, c'est difficile d'en tre certain) des mesures restrictives qu'on subit.
Tu nous reproche de les subir sans broncher, mais tu te bats plus contre nous pour l'usage d'une tiquette errone pour dsigner l'idologie de nos gouvernements que contre les restrictions et le gouvernement.

----------


## Invit

> Le monde s'est affol alors que la probabilit de mourir de la covid-19 pour une personne d'ge moyen et en bonne sant est trs faible.


Effectivement, peu de chance de mourir - quoique qu' 2,75 millions de morts, a n'est pas non plus ngligeables.
Mais tu ellipses les squelles : quand tu lis les tmoignages abondants de personnes initialement en bonne sant et jeunes qui n'ont toujours pas retrouv une sant normale plusieurs mois aprs avoir t infects...
C'est plus difficile d'avoir des donnes l-dessus, mais le cot (humain et $) va tre norme de ce ct-l. 
Et je ne pense pas que l'on ait envie de vivre avec un tat de fatigue chronique possiblement irrversible... En tout cas, je parle pour moi  :;):

----------


## CinePhil

> Envoy par Jon Shannow
> 
> C'est assez marrant que ce soit le mec qui soutient la politique actuelle de gestion des administrations


Et o le sieur Jon Shannow ou toi avez-vous vu que je "soutiens la politique actuelle de gestion des administrations" ?  :8O: 




> Reste que depuis des annes les politiciens ont rduit de beaucoup la capacit et les personnels des hpitaux.


Depuis des annes, on est largement pass  la mdecine ambulatoire, ce qui demande moins de personnel. Il ne faut donc pas s'tonner que le nombre de lits dans les hpitaux, et peut-tre aussi le personnel (j'aimerais voir les chiffres, je n'ai vite fait trouv que des courbes un peu anciennes), baisse. Par contre, il eut t souhaitable que les investissements se reportent dans les services d'urgence (courbe trs ascendante des passages par les urgences depuis pas mal d'annes) et de soins intensifs. Ces services souffriraient sans doute moins de la saturation quasi permanente maintenant.




> Tu nous reproche de les subir sans broncher, mais tu te bats plus contre nous pour l'usage d'une tiquette errone pour dsigner l'idologie de nos gouvernements que contre les restrictions et le gouvernement.


Au contraire !
J'ai t l'un des premiers, sinon le premier,  crire dans cette longue discussion : "Il faut que cesse cette masquarade !"
Je dnonce ces atteintes  la libert depuis un an, que ce soit ici de faon assez sporadique parce que je suis quasiment le seul  le faire et qu' chaque fois je me prends une vole de rponses  anti-librales, ou sur facebook.




> Effectivement, peu de chance de mourir - quoique qu' 2,75 millions de morts, a n'est pas non plus ngligeables.


Sur 7 milliards d'humains : 0,03% ! On est dans l'paisseur du trait, l !
Il y a environ 57 millions de morts par an dans le monde (chiffre donn par Wikipedia pour 2015). Les morts covid reprsenteraient donc 4,8% des morts de 2020. 
En France en 2020 le nombre de morts a augment de 55000 mais dans cette augmentation, il n'y en aurait que 42000 qu'on pourrait comme statistiquement  compter comme ajouts  cause de la covid.
Il en est probablement de mme partout dans le monde.

----------


## el_slapper

0.03% dj parce que tous les pays ne comptent pas forcment correctement. Les estimations Franaises, quand tu les compare  la surmortalit, semblent  peu prs exactes. Les estimations chinoises ou indiennes, euh, comment dire.....

0.03% aussi parcequ'on a pris des mesures, et des mesures plus efficaces (et moins brutales) que de buter tout voyageur approchant.

et surtout, a, c'est la mortalit. Rajoute tous les gens dont la vie est brise...




> (.../...)Moi  57 ans, je n'ai pas envie de passer le reste de ma vie clotr, masqu, sans loisirs avec des potes autour d'un billard, d'un resto, d'un cinma, sans visiter de muse ou autre monument, sans voyager...


Donc pour ton petit confort personel, tu est prt  mettre en danger la vie d'autrui. Je connais personnellement 2 victimes de COVID long (une collgue de 35 ans, et le fils de mon chef, 12 ans). On peut aussi parler de Jean-Kevin Augustin, 23 ans, dont la seule comptence est de taper (et trs bien, en plus) dans un ballon, et qui ne retrouvera peut-tre jamais la condition physique pour tre professionnel. Et tant d'autres. Et toi, tu veux continuer  ce que les gens tombent comme des mouches. Pour ton petit confort  toi. Voil. Tu est prt  tuer des gens pour le plaisir de faire un billard. Tu l'as crit noir sur blanc. Et ton excuse, c'est que personne n'aura jamais la certitude que c'est toi (pas mme toi). Tu te rends compte? Tuer des gens pour pouvoir faire une partie de billard. Tu en est l. Et tu en est fier.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne le sais pas et toi non plus. Tu ne peux donc m'accuser, moi, de t'avoir fil le virus. 
> Peut-tre qu'on est all dans le mme magasin et que c'est toi qui a contamin un produit que j'ai finalement mis dans mon caddie. Et toi tu as t vecteur du virus sans le savoir via un autre produit touch par une personne asymptomatique avant toi.


Tu soulignes ici un problme de fond, on ne peut pas savoir ou est comment , ni exactement quand on se contamine. Le nombre de combinaison est statistiquement quasi infini ...




> Faut-il pour autant arrter d'aller s'acheter de quoi manger ? Faut-il s'arrter de vivre ?


Non ... Et certains veulent imposer ce "nouveau" mode de vie ...




> l'entre de mon supermarch, il y a une bouteille de gel hydro-alcoolique. Je m'en sers en entrant dans le magasin ; je ne vois pas beaucoup de personnes en faire autant.  ct de a, quand je vois une personne toute seule dans la rue ou dans sa voiture avec un masque, je me marre !


Faut il encore que les cartouches soient rempli ^^




> Ce qui est peut-tre un signe que toutes ces mesures de protection ne servent finalement pas  grand chose.


On est dans un schma ou les contaminations se font  domicile !!! On ne pas interdire aux gens de vivre eux ... 

Paradoxalement , le Canada qui a impos des quarantaines dans des hotels  renonc  le faire car le nombre dhtel que l'on peut rquisitionner n'a pas un nombre de place infini ... 

Un rapide calcul ... Chaque semaine en France c'est environs 100  150 k contaminations , multipli par le nombre de cas de contact (4, 5, 6) ... en 1 semaines les chambres de quarantaines seraient pleines ...  On a 653 000 chambres monopolisable ... 




> Si, a a servi  quasiment radiquer la grippe et la gastro en 2020. Mais pour stopper, le Sars-Cov-2, on ne peut pas dire que a ait chang grand chose. Au lieu de forcer tout le monde  mettre un masque partout et  bloquer une grande partie de l'conomie, il aurait mieux valu insister sur le lavage des mains. La distance sociale aurait largement suffi dans bien des cas.


Je me rpte : 

> aucun contact physique
> dsinfection et lavage des surfaces  outrance
> port du masque
> se tenir loin des gens quand on a des interactions 

Les 4 fondamentaux. 




> En l'occurrence, je suis en tltravail  quasi temps plein. Je ne sers plus de mains, je n'embrasse plus que ma compagne, Je ne sors quasiment plus que pour faire mes courses et en gardant mes distances. Alors la probabilit pour que le virus soit pass ou passe par moi est trs faible.
> Mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir retourner jouer  mon club de billard ; voir des films au cinma ( un sige et une range de distance des voisins ne faisant pas partie du cercle familial, a devrait tre largement suffisant comme mesure de protection) ; aller au restau de temps en temps (ce que nous faisions avec ma compagne avant la sance de cinma)...


C'est ce comment on fait en Chine




> Bref, vivre  peu prs normalement sans pour autant passer pour un dangereux criminel.


Exactement




> Elle est probablement l, la vraie raison. Nos capacits de lits en soins intensifs tait (et est encore) probablement trop faible par rapport  notre population. J'ose esprer que nos gouvernants en tirent de bons enseignements.
> J'ai lu ici ou l, depuis un an :
> - que les services de soins intensifs et de ranimation sont trs rgulirement en flux tendu, ce qui est manifestement un choix politique et/ou administratif ;
> - qu'il y aurait encore moins de lis en soins intensifs qu'il y a un an (l si c'est vrai, l'administration hospitalire marche sur la tte !).


J'avais eu des chiffres entre les mains assez parlant en 2015/2016. Le nombre de lits tout confondu dans les hpitaux par nombre d'habitants, et le nombre d'ambulance par nombre d'habitants en France > on est des bonnets dnes , je vais vous retrouver cela. 




> Il y eu plein d'erreurs commises dans la gestion de cette crise sanitaire et les privations de libert qu'on subit depuis un an sont en grande partie dues aux erreurs passe et depuis la survenue de la pandmie. Et puisque a c'est tendu  tous les pays, c'est probablement vrai  peu prs partout ailleurs.


L'occident, Europe, Amerique du Nord ... Sont la rise du monde oui !




> Alors reste chez toi si tu as peur de vivre ! 
> Moi  57 ans, je n'ai pas envie de passer le reste de ma vie clotr, masqu, sans loisirs avec des potes autour d'un billard, d'un resto, d'un cinma, sans visiter de muse ou autre monument, sans voyager...
> Mais cette quoi cette vie de merde que vous semblez accepter sans broncher !!! Rveillez-vous de ce cauchemar !


Je confirme, on se croirait en plein rve ! Non, non la situation est bien cauchemardesque !




> Et en quoi les coiffeurs (ferms pendant le premier confinement), par exemple, ne seraient pas essentiels  l'conomie ? Pas plus que les autres commerces dits "non-essentiels" mais qui emploient au total des centaines de milliers de personnes. Toutes ces entreprises qui se retrouvent dans la merde, voire en faillite  cause du fait qu'on les a empches de travailler alors qu'elles taient prtes  mettre en place des mesures d'hygine et de distanciation sociale !
> J'ai regard le (mauvais) match de l'quipe de France de foot hier soir. Stade vide => combien d'quivalent jour/homme de perdus (stadiers, barmens, guichetiers...) ? Chaque fois que je vois un truc ferm pour cause de covid, je pense non seulement  ce que je vois mais aussi  ce que je ne vois pas : les fournisseurs et sous-traitants de cette activit conomique ; certains autres commerces alentours qui peuvent aussi profiter de la venue des clients de cet endroit ferm... Tout s'enchane ! Les restaurants ferms, ce sont des producteurs de produits de bouche qui voient leur CA diminuer ou disparatre. Et qu'il ne rattraperont pas parce que c'est de la consommation instantane. Bref, les consquences conomiques sont bien plus grandes que les consquences humaines. Et ces consquences conomiques entranent des consquences humaines (suicides, dpressions, chmage, pauvret...).


La notion d'essentielle mme est arbitraire et subjective . Une chose essentielle pour moi ne l'ai pas forcement pour une autre personne ... J'ai besoin d'un lave linge par exemple. Avoir des vtements propres et lavs est gage d'hygine et d'un certain savoir vivre ... Pour d'autre cela peut s'apparenter  luxe inutile ... Chacun ces priorits

---




> Au contraire !
> J'ai t l'un des premiers, sinon le premier,  crire dans cette longue discussion : "Il faut que cesse cette masquarade !"
> Je dnonce ces atteintes  la libert depuis un an, que ce soit ici de faon assez sporadique parce que je suis quasiment le seul  le faire et qu' chaque fois je me prends une vole de rponses  anti-librales, ou sur facebook.


Depuis un moment , je suis aussi en accord avec des points de vu que tu as. 




> Sur 7 milliards d'humains : 0,03% ! On est dans l'paisseur du trait, l !
> Il y a environ 57 millions de morts par an dans le monde (chiffre donn par Wikipedia pour 2015). Les morts covid reprsenteraient donc 4,8% des morts de 2020. 
> En France en 2020 le nombre de morts a augment de 55000 mais dans cette augmentation, il n'y en aurait que 42000 qu'on pourrait comme statistiquement  compter comme ajouts  cause de la covid.
> Il en est probablement de mme partout dans le monde.


Mortalit mondiale en temps normale 75  85 millions de dcs par an. 




> Donc pour ton petit confort personel, tu est prt  mettre en danger la vie d'autrui.


Et la sant mentale tu t'en tamponnes ? Et les autres pathologie ? (cardiologie, crbrale, cancer ...) ?

Donc on ne met la vie de personne en danger ... et on ne pense pas "qu' notre pomme" .




> Et toi, tu veux continuer  ce que les gens tombent comme des mouches.


Ce qu'on demande et veut c'est que le gouvernement change de stratgie et arrte ce rouleau compresseur infernal , qui dtruit  tous les niveaux !  




> Pour ton petit confort  toi. Voil. Tu est prt  tuer des gens pour le plaisir de faire un billard. Tu l'as crit noir sur blanc.


Tu es devenu compltement fou ma parle ?  :8O:  . Vivre est un "crime" donc ?




> Et ton excuse, c'est que personne n'aura jamais la certitude que c'est toi (pas mme toi). Tu te rends compte? Tuer des gens pour pouvoir faire une partie de billard. Tu en est l. Et tu en est fier.


On peut aussi avoir une politique totalement inverse. Plus ferme . On ouvre tout, tout fonctionne , on mets le population face  sa responsabilit individuelle. 

La pression doit aller sur ceux qui ne respectent rien (carnaval sauvage, fte sauvage , refus du port du masque ... ) . 

Je prfre voir les boites de nuits tourner et les gens y porter le masque. Quitte  avoir des amnagements stricts, que ne rien pouvoir faire du tout ... On viterait aussi les ftes sauvages . 

CinePhil est un adulte civique et responsable de 57 ans, qui sait encore faire une partie de billard avec port du masque et lavage des mains ...

----------


## CinePhil

> 0.03% dj parce que tous les pays ne comptent pas forcment correctement. Les estimations Franaises, quand tu les compare  la surmortalit, semblent  peu prs exactes.


J'ai lu plusieurs tmoignages de personnes ayant constat avec effarement que la cause de dcs (covid) tait fausse sur le certificat de dcs de leur proche (morts de cancer ou autre affection connue et vcue depuis plus ou moins longtemps).
Alors les chiffres franais, je m'en mfie aussi !

Sans compter la politique de la peur avec les "cas" sous-entendus comme "malades" alors que probablement beaucoup taient asymptomatiques mais tests car obligatoire pour prendre un avion ou parce que cas contact.
Je souponne aussi fortement un amalgame entre les personnes en "ranimation" et celles en "soins intensifs", voire avec des personnes en ranimation mais pas pour cause covid.
Bref, la dsinformation a t partout et tout le temps depuis le dbut de cette crise sanitaire.




> 0.03% aussi parce qu'on a pris des mesures


a reste  prouver et c'est improuvable !




> et surtout, a, c'est la mortalit. Rajoute tous les gens dont la vie est brise...


Tout comme est brise la vie de ceux qui dcouvrent qu'ils ont un cancer (1re cause de mortalit) ou une autre affection grave qui change les conditions personnelles de vie (diabte qui t'oblige  rguler ton insuline quotidiennement, maladies cardio-vasculaires qui t'obligent  faire attention au moindre effort physique...) ; ou ceux qui ont perdu brutalement un proche par une autre cause que le covid.





> Donc pour ton petit confort personel, tu est prt  mettre en danger la vie d'autrui.


Tu as peur ? Reste chez toi !
Et laisse moi vivre !




> Je connais personnellement 2 victimes de COVID long (une collgue de 35 ans, et le fils de mon chef, 12 ans).


Qui aurait pu mourir d'autre chose ; le rsultat aurait t le mme. Et ces deux personnes avaient-elles des affections de co-morbidit par rapport au Covid ?
Le pre de ma compagne (89 ans) est mort cet automne. Diagnostiqu positif covid  son arrive  l'hpital, sa mort a probablement t classe covid par le Luxembourg (son pays, o il est mort). Mais vu son tat de sant dj prcaire, la probabilit qu'il serait de toute manire mort quelques semaines ou mois plus tard est forte et il aurait pu tre class dans les morts de maladies cardio-vasculaires. Sa femme (90 ans) a probablement t infecte elle aussi mais elle vit encore... en tat avanc de dmence snile. Quand elle fera son dernier sjour  l'hpital, si elle est diagnostique positive covid, elle sera classe dans les morts covid alors que la cause "normal"  dclarer serait la dmence (une des principales causes de mortalit des personnes trs ges).

Donc ton exemple comme les miens ne veulent rien dire !




> On peut aussi parler de Jean-Kevin Augustin, 23 ans, dont la seule comptence est de taper (et trs bien, en plus) dans un ballon, et qui ne retrouvera peut-tre jamais la condition physique pour tre professionnel.


Et bien   23 ans, il a toute ses chances de pouvoir faire autre chose de sa vie. Ou mme devenir entraneur de foot. S'il tait si talentueux, ce sera srement un atout prcieux pour le ou les clubs qui l'accueilleront parce qu'ayant perdu la possibilit de faire une carrire de joueur professionnel, il aura  coeur de faire son possible pour former des futurs talents et il apportera peut-tre finalement plus au foot ainsi que s'il avait t joueur moyen dans un clubs professionnel franais. Tout est possible pour lui ; sa vie n'est aps finie.




> Et toi, tu veux continuer  ce que les gens tombent comme des mouches.


O ai-je dit a !  ::roll:: 
Tu as peur ? Reste chez toi !
Et laisse moi vivre !




> Pour ton petit confort  toi.


Pour une vie normale et sans excs que j'avais avant. C'est trop demander ?




> Tu est prt  tuer des gens pour le plaisir de faire un billard.


Arrte de m'accuser de tentative de meurtre s'il te plat !
Tu as peur ? Reste chez toi !
Et laisse moi vivre !




> Tu l'as crit noir sur blanc.


NON ! Tu interprte mes propos comme a t'arrange  cause de ta peur de vivre !

Bref, tes propos ont insultants et compltement stupides !

----------


## el_slapper

> NON ! Tu interprte mes propos comme a t'arrange  cause de ta peur de vivre !


Je me contente de te lire. Tu est prt  faire prendre des risque qui vont faire mourir ou laisser des squelles graves  plein de gens juste pour faire une partie de billard. C'est bien ce que tu as dit. Tu considres le risque comme acceptable. Et la raison de le courir, c'est de se faire plaisir. C'est ce que tu as crit!!! Je reprends juste les points saillants de ton message, et c'est a qui reste. Tu veux avoir du plaisir, ce que tu appelles "vivre", et tant pis si il y a des consquences. Ton "vivre", c'est faire mourir, ou condamner  l'impotence.




> Bref, tes propos ont insultants et compltement stupides !


(je suppose qu'il manque un s  "ont" - je rponds comme si c'tait le cas. Si ton intention tait diffrente, merci de me le signaler)

Insultants, c'est bien possible. Stupide, je laisse les lecteurs juger. Je prfre tre insultant que criminel. Je prends toutes les mesures ncessaires pour ne tuer personne...et par les temps qui courent, c'est en effet bien plus contraignant que d'habitude. Eh bien voil. Je suis quelqu'un de responsable qui fait ce qu'il a  faire, mme quand a le gave. Et on a des gamins irresponsables qui salissent le nom de "libert" au prtexte fumeux que notre gouvernement est incomptent (ce qui est vrai, d'ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour faire n'importe quoi en face).

Pour les statistiques de dcs, on a 53 000 dcs supplmentaires en 2020 (chiffres INSEE), pour 65 000 dcs _estims_ du COVID (chiffres John Hopkins). Sachant que certaines victimes du COVID seraient mortes dans l'anne quand mme, on a des chiffres qui sont _dans l'ordre de grandeur_ crdibles ( vue de nez, je dirais plus ou moins 30%). Il y a bien videmment des erreurs, dans les deux sens, et il est trs difficile de savoir dans quel sens il faudrait corriger, je vais donc m'en abstenir. On a donc  la louche 10% (entre 7% et 13%) des dcs de 2020 en France lis au COVID. Mme si c'est 7%, c'est tout sauf anodin. Et en ayant pris des mesures drastiques. Que d'aucuns bafouent juste pour se faire plaisir.

(NB : Tanaka59 a un argument bien plus intressant sur les consquences ennuyeuses pour la sant, physique ou mentale, des mesures prises - il me faudra plus de temps pour y rpondre, et certainement pas en le foulant du pied. Ca, au moins, ce n'est pas un argument irresponsable)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Tu est prt  faire prendre des risque qui vont faire mourir ou laisser des squelles graves  plein de gens juste pour faire une partie de billard. C'est bien ce que tu as dit. Tu considres le risque comme acceptable. Et la raison de le courir, c'est de se faire plaisir. C'est ce que tu as crit!!! Je reprends juste les points saillants de ton message, et c'est a qui reste. Tu veux avoir du plaisir, ce que tu appelles "vivre", et tant pis si il y a des consquences. Ton "vivre", c'est faire mourir, ou condamner  l'impotence.


Je la faire coute . Actuellement ce qui attrait  lconomie/secteur du divertissement/culture/loisir/voyage/sport/dtente est interdit car considr comme "a risque" .

Plusieurs situation qu'on trouve impensable en ce moment : 

Mr Michu habite Bruxelles et est propritaire d'une maison de vacance sur la Costa brava espagnol . En quoi faire du "maison  maison" pour un belge vers lEspagne est dangereux ?
Mr Martin a l'habitude d'aller en boite de nuit danser coll-serr . Pourquoi ne pas reconvertir la boite de nuit en bar ou restaurant avec une distanciation sociale , quitte  renoncer  la piste de danse en intrieur ?
Mme Ginette est fonctionnaire  paris dans un appartement qu'elle loue. En quoi lui interdire de rentrer dans les outres mers chez son mari est plus dangereux que celui qui fait paris Lille tous les jours en train ? 
Mr Durand pratique la rando pdestre en asso en extrieur . En quoi interdire les assos dexercer , est plus dangereux que les mmes marcheurs qui iraient marcher hors cadre associatif ?
Mme Dupont est clibataire et va rgulirement  des speeds datings. En quoi avoir un cadre certes austre avec masque et plexi serait plus dangereux qu'en temps normal ?  

Par contre on peu entasser les gens dans les magasins avec un couvre feu  18h et dans les mtros comme des sardines ... la aucun problme circuler il n'y a rien a voir .

Les gens ont un cerveau est savent rflchir ... Du moins pas en France d'aprs notre gouvernement ... 

Forcement on en vient  des aberrations, mis bout  bout cela provoque des catastrophes sur la plan psychique ... donc la sant mentale en prend un coup. 

---

Rsultat on en vient  des situations kafkaennes ... et dangereuse sur le plan de la colre dans la population .

Vis  vis de la loi , on bafoue les droits et devoirs de citoyennet de Mr Michu . Vis a vis d'un administr espagnol, Mr Michu est hors la loi , car la loi lui interdit de rpondre  ces obligations de citoyens .
Mr Martin , il est peut tre prfrable pour lui de faire des fte sauvage sans prcaution ?
Pour , Mme Ginette, de quel droit se permet on de qualifier sa relation maritale (prive qui plus est) de "non essentiel" ? Sur le plan thique, juridique et moral , c'est tout bonnement scandaleux ! Pour enfoncer le clou de quel droit se permet on d'interdire l'accs au domicile de Mme Ginette ? 
Mr Durand , qui pratique une activit sportive, risque des problmes de sant  moyen terme, sur la dure si on envoie des signaux "d'interdiction" de faire du sport 

En Belgique , avec l'interdiction des "voyages non essentiels", la population va s'entasser sur le moindre carr de pelouse encore dispo ... Forcement pour le pays le plus densment peupl dEurope, pour appliquer la distanciation sociale c'est contre productif ! La population s'y entasse ! 

https://belgapolitica.be/wp-content/...8WiJtuqseVdaec




> Insultants, c'est bien possible.


Oui ton commentaire est insultant est dplac. Car les personnes victimes de pathologie mentale  cause des restriction , peuvent a terme venir encore plus surcharger les hpitaux ! On en reparlera quand les AVC, accident cardiaque et j'en passe, exploserons avec le stress gnr !

Tout le monde n'a pas des nerfs transmutant et d'acier ...  ::?: 




> Stupide, je laisse les lecteurs juger. Je prfre tre insultant que criminel.


Tu es les deux . Insultant ET criminel, tu te focalises sur les patients covid ... en en oubliant tous les autres et le dommages colltaraux . Quand on provoque et soutient un effet domino , qu'on prenne ces responsabilits ! 

Ne viens pas chouiner dans quelques mois , si les pathologies cardiaques lis au stress explosent avec une surmortalit . Tu auras t prvenu et mis en garde .




> Je prends toutes les mesures ncessaires pour ne tuer personne...


Les quelles ?




> (NB : Tanaka59 a un argument bien plus intressant sur les consquences ennuyeuses pour la sant, physique ou mentale, des mesures prises - il me faudra plus de temps pour y rpondre, et certainement pas en le foulant du pied. Ca, au moins, ce n'est pas un argument irresponsable)


Dbattons sur n'importe quel angle de la situation. 

---

A titre purement personnel , je prfre voir tout le pays tourner , tout secteur mme  30 ou 50 % de capacit pendant plusieurs mois que voir l'activit  l'arrt complte . Qui est encore plus dsastreuses. 

On pourrait aussi changer de mthode et autoriser les voyages trs court. Moins de 48/72h ... Au del c'est quarantaine . Cela limiterait tout autant les envies de voyager longtemps. Cela viterait aussi de btes cloisonnements transfrontaliers ...  Le secteur du tourisme pourrait aussi tourner "au ralentit" ... et tournerait quand mme, mme si faiblement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka, tu utilises les soit disant nombreux morts venu ou a venir li indirectement au COVID pour justifier tout ton argumentaire.

Le porblme, c'est que tu parles de morts qui viendront plus tard, contre des morts qu'on peut viter aujourd'hui.
Les pathologie cardiaques, psychologiques, etc... sont et seront surement affecte indirectement par tout cela. Les personne qui refuse de se faire soigner par peur du COVID sont galement relles. 

Mais aujourd'hui, on parle bien de la balance quilibre bnfice a court terme. C'est le principe d'une pandmie, on pare au plus urgent et on reporte a demain la gestion des autrs pathologies qui peut tre traite a plus long terme.

Maintenant pour tes exemples : 



> Mr Michu habite Bruxelles et est propritaire d'une maison de vacance sur la Costa brava espagnol . En quoi faire du "maison  maison" pour un belge vers lEspagne est dangereux ?


Ce qui est dangereux, c'est de transporter le virus avec soit d'un pays  l'autre. Tu prnes une fermeture des frontires, arrive trop tardivement depuis la chine. C'est la mme chose ici.Croire que mr Michu va rester chez lui sans voir personne est illusoire. Il va aller dans des magasins,  la boulangerie, dans la rue, etc... autant de chances de contaminer quelqu'un avec un variant non prsent localement.




> Mr Martin a l'habitude d'aller en boite de nuit danser coll-serr . Pourquoi ne pas reconvertir la boite de nuit en bar ou restaurant avec une distanciation sociale , quitte  renoncer  la piste de danse en intrieur ?


Je pense qu'il sagit la d'une dcision prive a prendre par le propritaire de la boite de nuit Mais vu qu les bars et les restaurants sont galement ferms... je ne pense pas que ca va tre son premier choix.




> Mme Ginette est fonctionnaire  paris dans un appartement qu'elle loue. En quoi lui interdire de rentrer dans les outres mers chez son mari est plus dangereux que celui qui fait paris Lille tous les jours en train ?


Fredoche voquait le cas de la polynesie franaise, pargne par le covid. Leur dfense s'appelle l'ocan. Elle a fonctionn pendant des millnaire pour protger les populations des maladies prsentes sur le continent, affaiblissant au passage leur dfense immunitaire(il ya eu pas mal de cas d'iliens dcims par l'arrive d'une maladie ou d'un virus venu du continent contre lequel ils n'avaient aucun anticorps).

Mme Ginette devrait donc pouvoir, au nom de son lien marital, tre en mesure de se relocaliser avec son mari aprs une quarantaine. 
Mais faire les allez retour, c'est je pense inacceptable. (cela l'est tout autant pour les touristes)


Aprs, le cas est plutot rare je pense que tu en conviendras... 



> Mr Durand pratique la rando pdestre en asso en extrieur . En quoi interdire les assos dexercer , est plus dangereux que les mmes marcheurs qui iraient marcher hors cadre associatif ?


Le nombre de personnes implique me semble le critre. Si on parle d'une association, c'est bien dans l'optique qu'un groupe se retrouve. C'est exactement ce que veulent limiter les gouvernements. En plus, ne nous faisons pas plus stupide que nous ne le sommes... il est vident que les gestes barrires et la distanciation ne sont pas respect longtemps dans un groupe. On marche cote a cote, on se parle, etc...




> Mme Dupont est clibataire et va rgulirement  des speeds datings. En quoi avoir un cadre certes austre avec masque et plexi serait plus dangereux qu'en temps normal ?


2 aspects ici. 
Le premier, le princpe meme consiste  faire dfiler plusieurs personnes a la mme place. Ce qui impliquerait de nettoyer cette place parfaitement entre chaque personne.
Le second, est plus discutable d'un point de vue moral, mais le but n'est pas d'entretenir une relation platonnique. Le maintien des gestes barrires me semble illusoire juste aprs. Sauf que nous ne parlons pas ici de relations durable et rgulire comme dans un couple tabli, mais juste d'un potentiel. Donc d'un risque sanitaire (qui est a pondr par le droit  choisir sa vie affective et sexuelle)

On a plus souvent ce genre de rflexions pour les IST, et c'est bien le point qui me parait le plus problmatique de ta liste. Autant sur une priode courte de quelques semaine je pense qu'il est lgitime de faire passer la sant publique avant la vie affective des gens, autant sur une priode longue on implique une intrusion dans la sphre prive qui me parait outrepasser la priorit de prvention sanitaire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Cinephil, je pense que la majeure partie du desacord que vous avez consiste dans la comprhension de la notion de resposanbilit.

Tu sembles penser que l'on ne peut par tre responsable d'un acte, s'il n'est pas commis volontairement.

En bref, si en vivant ta vie tu transmets le COVID a quelqu'un sans avoir t conscient de l'avoir, cela te semble normal et non rprhensible.
Tu sembles dire, de ce que je comprends de ton discours, que le fait d'tre potentiellement vecteur / transporteur de maladie n'est pas grave au point de limiter tes liberts.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce point.
En effet, l'ide qu'un acte doive tre commis volontairement pour qu'il soit rprhensible est fausse (on parle bien d'homicide involontaire dans un autre registre)
De la mme manire, les liberts sont la, comme tu le rappelles pour permettre a chacun d'voluer sans entamer la libert des autres.

Ici, tu ferai donc passer ta libert au del de celle de toutes les personnes a comorbidit(lie a l'age ou a leur sant) ce qui est discutable d'un point de vu galit des citoyens.
De la mme manire, sous prtexte que tu es en bonne sant, tu mettrais en danger d'autres personnes(ce qui reste illgal mme en temps normal) en les exposant a une transmission accrue d'un virus.

En temps normal, la balance est en faveur de ces comportements. Ici, je pense que non, ce n'est plus le cas. 



Et ne crois pas tre le seul affect. Cette crise m'a dj cout trs cher et elle mempche de travailler comme je l'entends dans ma nouvelle maison, retardant donc l'entre dans les lieux avec ma famille. L'impact est extrmement fort pour moi et se chiffe en plusieurs milliers d'euros. Pourtant, j'aurai t a 2km de chez moi dans un logement qui m'appartient... seul  bricoler... Pas le genre de situation dangereuse je pense.

----------


## virginieh

> Tu as peur ? Reste chez toi !
> Et laisse moi vivre !


Tu l'as rpt combien de fois cette phrase dans tes post ? C'est fou ce que les gens sont gostes de ne pas penser  toi.

Heureusement que toi, tu n'as que ton confort personnel en tte pour compenser.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le porblme, c'est que tu parles de morts qui viendront plus tard, contre des morts qu'on peut viter aujourd'hui.
> Les pathologie cardiaques, psychologiques, etc... sont et seront surement affecte indirectement par tout cela. Les personne qui refuse de se faire soigner par peur du COVID sont galement relles.


C'est bien la problme de fond, on ne pare qu'a l'urgence ... Or on doit aussi anticiper le reste et on ne le fait pas ! La psychiatrie commence aussi  exploser de malade !!! Les cabinet des psychologue mme chose !

La sant ne se limite pas qu' la biologie ... Il y a aussi le physique , le cardiaque et le mentale ... 




> Mais aujourd'hui, on parle bien de la balance quilibre bnfice a court terme.


Et c'est la que le pige se referme . "Penser  court terme". 

Macron gre l'urgence ... En 2022 quand on changera de mandature il refourguera le bb au suivant et le suivant sera dans une situation bien pire ???!!!  :8O:  Bel esprit de civisme que de penser  court terme et de laisser la merde aux autres  :8O: 




> On a plus souvent ce genre de rflexions pour les IST, et c'est bien le point qui me parait le plus problmatique de ta liste.


Je ne suis pas nait de a dernire pluie . L'homicide volontaire / par imprudence / involontaire en transmettant une maladie est puni par la loi en France : https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/si...femmes-6264553




> C'est le principe d'une pandmie, on pare au plus urgent et on reporte a demain la gestion des autres pathologies qui peut tre traite a plus long terme.


Et c'est la que l'effet domino arrive . On reporte et accumule moultes problmes . Cela va tellement s'entasser qu'on arrivera plus durant plusieurs annes  grer correctement le flux du systme de sant. Donc des dommage collatraux tout aussi important que le covid , donc tout autant de mort (en plus de tout et n'importe quoi). Le fameux "effet papillon".




> Autant sur une priode courte de quelques semaine je pense qu'il est lgitime de faire passer la sant publique avant la vie affective des gens


Entre Mars 2020 et juin 2020 le fait de "geler" l'activit partout en Europe tait comprhensible . Vu l'urgence et l'inedicit de la situation .

On est en Mars 2021 et nous voila dans une 3me vagues, donc au mme point de dpart que l'anne dernire ... En cumul cela reprsente 8  12 mois de privation , de restrictions et j'en passe . 

Pour donner un ordre de grandeur du temps pass sous "restrictions"  l'chelle d'une : 

une personne de 10 ans : 5  10 % de sa vie
une personne de 18-20 ans : 3  5 % de sa vie
une personne de 30-40 ans : 2  3 % de sa vie
une personne de 50 ans : 1  2 % de sa vie
une personne au dl de 65 ans : 1% de sa vie




> autant sur une priode longue on implique une intrusion dans la sphre prive qui me parait outrepasser la priorit de prvention sanitaire.


Et c'est la qu'on ouvre la boite de pandore. La situation dure maintenant depuis plus d'un an . Combien de temps les gens "devraient" accept de perdre au total ? Il y a matire  discussions. 

Un personne de 65 ans aura moins d'impact sur le restant de sa vie , qu'une personne de ma tranche d'age 20/30 ans.  

A titre purement perso , perdre 2  3 % de vie "sur ma sphre prive" est bien plus problmatique sur le long terme  l'chelle d'une vie qu'une personne de 60 ou 70 ans ... Je parle en terme ce qu'on entreprend, fait , souhaite raliser.

Donc oui  un moment cette crise sanitaire ,avec les restrictions , commence  outrepasser dans ma sphre prive . Je pense ici qu'on est tous impacts  des degrs divers et varis. 

---

Pour sortir de ce tunnel , c'est soigner et vacciner  tour de bras, moyen humain comme matriel , on rquisitionne et on y va . On soigne , on vaccine. 

On est en pandmie , donc il est mme plus que normal de soigner massivement . 

Quid de l'impact sur la sphre prive  grande chelle des mesures de restrictions ? Qui maintenant ont un impact sur la sphre publique , avec l'arrt quasi gnralis de pents entier de l'conomie. Donc oui l'impact sur la sphre prive devient de plus en problmatique , en y additionnant la somme des cas particuliers .




> Tu sembles penser que l'on ne peut par tre responsable d'un acte, s'il n'est pas commis volontairement.


Bien videment qu'on peut ne pas tre responsable d'un acte et pourtant avoir pris les prcautions .... 

Je reprend mon exemple de couvre feu  18h. 

Tu prends le train  16h en avance , donc avec prcaution. Tu n'as pas d'attestation pour te dplacer, car on ne t'en fourni pas ou le motif de ton dplacement n'entre pas dans les motifs autoriss. Le train est en retard ... Qui est responsable ? Toi ou l'oprateur de transport ? C'est l'oprateur de transport qui a une obligation de moyen et de rsultat ... donc si on te sanctionne , a ton tour tu te retournera contre l'oprateur de transport . La faute lui incombe pas toi.

Dans le cas d'une contamination, prendre ces responsabilits c'est :

porter le masque
dsinfecter
respecter la distanciation sociale
respecter les gestes barrires

Si malgr cela il y a une contamination en matire de responsabilit individuel c'est discutable ... La ngligence peut aussi venir de celui qui ne respecte pas les protocoles ... Le risque zro nexiste pas . Donc on aura beau vouloir nous jetter la ngligence  la figure ... On a quand mme pris des mesures ...

C'est comme fermer les frontires ... La Norvge rsistait bien jusqu' la . Maintenant c'est en train de flamber , donc le risque sera toujours existant . La preuve le virus monte en flche. 

Pourquoi tu as une tel vision, tout simplement qu'en Europe (et en particulier en France). On veut toujours et  tout pris trouver un responsable en cas de problme. La vie de tous les jours , dans tout ce que l'on fait, les responsabilits sont tellement diffuse qu'il est statistiquement impossible de reprocher une ngligence . 

On doit tous vivre avec ceux risques ... qu'on le veuille ou non. Sinon on ne fait plus rien ... La preuve tout est  l'arrt.  

En terme de droit juger une responsabilit sur des facteurs statistiques , probabiliste et alatoire est un exerce complexe ... On ouvre une boite de pandore.




> En bref, si en vivant ta vie tu transmets le COVID a quelqu'un sans avoir t conscient de l'avoir, cela te semble normal et non rprhensible.


Dans le risque zro il y a l'ignorance . On ne peut tout savoir, sur tout et tout le temps. Donc oui il y a des cas ou en cas de transmission , c'est "non rprhensible" du fait que la personne l'ignore et potentiellement ne le sera jamais . Est elle pour autant moins responsable qu'un autre ?

Combien de personnes ont le covid et ne sont pas dtects ? Cela revient  adopter un raisonnement "TOR" , tout ou rien . Malheureusement statistiquement avoir un rsultat de 100 % dans la dtection ou un sondage est impossible.

Rsultat on fait preuve d'un profonde rigidit et d'un bureaucratie monstre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka, je suis conscient e l'impact sur les jeun qui est disproportionn.

Aprs, cela ne fait pas un an que tout est ferm. Les choses ont beaucoup rouvert cet t. Sans cela, je pense que nous n'aurions pas tenu le coup psychologiquement parlant.
De plus, les restrictions aujourd'hui sont assez limits, mme dans les zones touches. la plupart des gens peuvent encore se voir la journe, et autour de moi les gens ont juste programm des djeuner au lieu de diner. Lalcoolmie a surement baiss, mais je pense que la vie sociale continue, mme a un rythme ralenti.

Je suis dailleur pour une organisation diffrente ou l'on demanderait des efforts plus importants aux personnes ges, en donnant plus de libert aux autres tranches d'age, mais je ne vois pas bien comment cela pourrait tre formul. (aprs, dire que  partir de 60 ans tu as une restriction, ce n'est pas plus absurde que de dire tous les homme n le 27/01/1917 doivent rejoindre l'arme).

Maintenant, je n'ai pas de solution miracle.
je sais juste que la solution qui consiste a nier l'impact des rapports humain et  tous sortir pour vivre comme avant ne me parait pas tenable.
Et galement que la priorit du court terme passe toujours avant le long terme. Tu n'en as peut tre pas conscience, mais l'humain a une capacit de rsilience importante. Compare ca aux personnes qui ont vcu pendant la guerre. Ils ont bien russi  revivre ensuite, oubliant petit  petit la plupart des dsagrments pour reprendre une vie normale. Ce sera la mme chose ici.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Aprs, cela ne fait pas un an que tout est ferm. Les choses ont beaucoup rouvert cet t. Sans cela, je pense que nous n'aurions pas tenu le coup psychologiquement parlant.


Confinement 1 : 15 mars au 15 juin 2020 
Confinement 2 : depuis la mis octobre 2020 jusqu'a la mis dcembre 
Confinement 3 : depuis janvier jusqu' maintenant . 

N'ayons pas peur des mots un couvre feu le week end et / ou nocturne est une forme de confinement ... Sur les 12 derniers mois  part du 15 juin au 15 septembre et la trves de Noel , on est 8/9 mois de confinement est restriction en tout genre.

Avril / Mai on va encore avoir droit  des restrictions (encore plus svre) ?




> De plus, les restrictions aujourd'hui sont assez limits, mme dans les zones touches. la plupart des gens peuvent encore se voir la journe, et autour de moi les gens ont juste programm des djeuner au lieu de diner. Lalcoolmie a surement baiss, mais je pense que la vie sociale continue, mme a un rythme ralenti.


Plus depuis Janvier avec un couvre feu  18h/19h et les confinements le week end ... Tu peux aller bosser de 6h  18/19h puis aprs basta. La rgle des 10 km ne permet pas de "ce que tu veux". On est en confinement donc il est interdit de recevoir chez soi ...




> Je suis dailleur pour une organisation diffrente ou l'on demanderait des efforts plus importants aux personnes ges, en donnant plus de libert aux autres tranches d'age, mais je ne vois pas bien comment cela pourrait tre formul. (aprs, dire que  partir de 60 ans tu as une restriction, ce n'est pas plus absurde que de dire tous les homme n le 27/01/1917 doivent rejoindre l'arme).


On a oubli 2 catgories de la population franaise ... Les inactifs et les jeunes retraits ! C'est chez ces personnes que lpidmie fait des ravages. Les inactifs de la classe d'age 18-65 ans sont les plus a risques de commettre des ngligences. Vu qu'elles ne travaillent pas, le fait d'tre de manire rpt dans un cadre priv, les gestes barrires sont allgrement bafou ... Les messages de prventions que le actifs ont avec les protocoles sanitaires en entreprises ou lieu de formations , n'arrivent pas a ces personnes ... Do un relchement est une explosion de lpidmie . 

Pourquoi  votre avis les quartiers les plus pauvres , sont les plus touchs ? Tout simplement que la population inactive se "brasse" naturellement , pour avoir une interaction et chapper  l'isolement sociale habituel vu qu'elles ne travaillent pas ...

Le problme de fond tant que la majorit des contaminations se font dans la sphre prive (ou les gens sont naturellement moins vigilant) ... On aura beau interdire tout ce qu'on veut dans la sphre publique ... Les contamination explosent . A moins que l'tat ne trouve une solution pour lgifr sur la sphre prive ? (chose que personne ne souhaite) car juridiquement et thiquement c'est contraire aux droits fondamentaux . Donc lpidmie est belle et bien hors de contrle. 




> je sais juste que la solution qui consiste a nier l'impact des rapports humain et  tous sortir pour vivre comme avant ne me parait pas tenable.


Peut tre que dans leur message de prvention l'tat  oubli les inactifs et jeunes retraits ? 




> Et galement que la priorit du court terme passe toujours avant le long terme. Tu n'en as peut tre pas conscience, mais l'humain a une capacit de rsilience importante. Compare ca aux personnes qui ont vcu pendant la guerre. Ils ont bien russi  revivre ensuite, oubliant petit  petit la plupart des dsagrments pour reprendre une vie normale. Ce sera la mme chose ici.


A la diffrence que nos grands parents et arrires grands parents ont connu une "guerre physique". Nous sommes face  un phnomne ici ou nous avons un "ennemi" invisible. En somme nous somme dans une sorte de "guerre" ou "torture" psychologique". 

C'est une "guerre" ou "torture" encore plus dangereuse car les dommages sont "invisibles". Combien de dcs lis au stress qui conduisent les gens  avoir des accidents cardiaques, avc, infarctus, suicide, cerveau qui ne rpond plus ? 

Minorer ce phnomne maintenant , c'est le faire revenir en pleine poire dans quelques mois, annes .

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19: l'Allemagne classe la France entire comme zone  haut risque

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Covid-19: l'Allemagne classe la France entire comme zone  haut risque


J'en parlais il y a quelques moins ... La France va tre le bonnet dne de l'Europe d'ici l't . Attendez vous  de trs mauvaises surprises dans les mois  venir . Les franais seront persona non grata ou alors nous n'aurons pas assez de touriste. LEspagne et l'Italie vont rcuprer le gteau.

L'Espagne aussi s'y mets : https://www.bfmtv.com/international/...103270132.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France va tre le bonnet dne de l'Europe d'ici l't .


Les autres ne font pas tellement mieux. 




> Les franais seront persona non grata ou alors nous n'aurons pas assez de touriste. LEspagne et l'Italie vont rcuprer le gteau.


C'est rp pour tout le monde le tourisme cet t. ( moins d'aller en Australie ou en Nouvelle Zlande)
Ce sera peut-tre pire que l'anne dernire. Statistiquement il y a plus de malades cette anne, non ?

Il est probable que la fte finisse par se calmer  Madrid :
Espagne :  dfaut den avoir la possibilit en France, les touristes franais se rendent  Madrid pour faire la fte



> "Boire de lalcool, manger des tapas et faire la fte", voil lobjectif des Franais qui se rendent  Madrid en ce moment, rapporte La Vanguardia. Car si les Espagnols sont soumis  un "confinement territorial" de ses rgions, le pays est en revanche ouvert aux touristes internationaux. Daprs le journal espagnol, neuf vols en provenance de Paris, deux de Lyon, trois de Munich, cinq de Rome ou encore cinq de Milan devraient arriver, ce vendredi,  Barajas, un des vingt et un districts de la ville de Madrid.


On approche du mois d'avril et on voit les pays durcir leur restrictions.
Il y aura peut-tre un assouplissement  partir du moins de juillet, mais ce n'est pas gagn. Cela dit les virus sont imprvisible, on ne sait jamais, peut-tre que les variants qui circuleront dans un futur proche seront tous totalement bnin, ou peut-tre qu'ils seront plus violent et insensible aux vaccins Pfize, Moderna, AstraZeneca.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les autres ne font pas tellement mieux.


Italie, Espagne et Allemagne n'ont pas des score de 800  1000 cas aux 100 k habitants !




> C'est rp pour tout le monde le tourisme cet t. ( moins d'aller en Australie ou en Nouvelle Zlande)
> 
> Ce sera peut-tre pire que l'anne dernire. Statistiquement il y a plus de malades cette anne, non ?


Portugal, Espagne, France, Italie, Grce qui vivent majoritairement du tourisme (10  20 % des revenus de ces pays ne peuvent pas se permettre griller la saison touristique ... ). A moins d'avoir 10 millions de chmeurs de plus pour 100/150 millions dhabitants ? 

Sans tourisme les conomies sont  bout de souffle ... sinon c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied !




> On approche du mois d'avril et on voit les pays durcir leur restrictions.


Je pense que la France va se prendre une racl comme elle a jamais eu ! Macron va en tomber de sa chaise  tre europen  outrance.

----------


## pmithrandir

Moi je pense que vous n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce que vous dites, mais vous le faites avec une conviction dbordante.

Srieusement, la situation dans 3 mois pleins... je demande  voir. 
On a par exemple l'Allemagne ou pour viter de dclencher un ras le bol, ils viennent de revenir srieusement en arrire sur le sujet de la pause de Paques. Vous allez voir que les prochaines restrictions vont elles aussi tre moins accepte(puisqu'ils savent que le pouvoir faibli)

Vous avez des pays comme l'Espagne et l'Italie qui vont s'ouvrir vite, au risque de manquer toute la saison. Ces 2 pays ayant t traumatis par 2020. (et on ne parle pas de traumatisme a la francaise, la claque a t plus lourde la bas).

Ajoutez a cela des discussions sur un confinement plus stricte, localis ou pas ? Qui n'a de sens que si les transferts inter regionaux sont interdits bien sr.
En mme temps, confiner le finistre et ses 16 hospitalisation pour 100 000 au mme niveau que Paris et ses 130... ca n'a pas de sens logique, mais ca peut en avoir un politique.

Vous avez encore un mix de pression mdicale, politique interne, europenne et internationale... bref, des milliers de bonnes et mauvaises raisons d'ouvrir ou de fermer les vannes.

Donc la situation dans 3 mois... admettons que nous sommes sur d'une chose, on en sait rien !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Italie, Espagne et Allemagne n'ont pas des score de 800  1000 cas aux 100 k habitants !


Je viens de voir des statistiques, et que ce soit morts par millions d'habitants ou infects par 100 000 habitants on voit que l'Italie et l'Espagne sont proche de la France.
Il faut voir qu'en France on compte n'importe quoi comme mort "Covid" et que le nombre infects c'est du pif total, puisque relativement peu de gens ont t test en ralit. Il y a surement des dizaines voir des centaines de milliers de Franais qui ont t asymptomatique  un moment donn sans le savoir, puis ils ont guris. 




> Portugal, Espagne, France, Italie, Grce qui vivent majoritairement du tourisme (10  20 % des revenus de ces pays ne peuvent pas se permettre griller la saison touristique ... ).


Pour la France aussi le tourisme devient trs important (on devient de plus en plus un pays du tiers-monde, il ne reste pas beaucoup de grosses industries  ct).
Il est trs probable qu'il n'y ait pas de tourisme cet t, on voit bien que les restrictions se durcissent partout. Je pense qu'il ne va pas rester beaucoup de rgions ouvertes.




> Sans tourisme les conomies sont  bout de souffle ... sinon c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied !


L'conomie des pays union-europens taient dj foutue avant 2020...
a finira par tre pire que la crise de 1927. Le monde va changer, on sera plus pauvre et plus endett.




> Je pense que la France va se prendre une racl comme elle a jamais eu !


Les autres vont prendre aussi cher  part Singapour, Taiwan, la Chine, la Core, l'Australie, la Nouvelle Zlande, l'Afrique, etc.

====
Bref, apparemment ce weekend il y a eu des manifestations (pour le climat ou une connerie comme a) dans des grandes villes.
Et l on voit plein des centaines voir des milliers de gens danser sur du France Gall, c'est toujours sympa  :;):  :8-):  :8-):  :+1:  :+1:  :+1: 



> https://twitter.com/CharlesBaudry/st...00734614642689
> Grosse ambiance sur la Place de la Rpublique  #Paris  la fin de la manifestation #VraieLoiClimat o de nombreux jeunes se runissent pour danser et profiter de la #mto.  
> #ClimateAction #28mars #MarchePourLeClimat #MarcheClimat

----------


## pmithrandir

Si pour toi le tiers monde commence  la 6eme conomie mondiale... Je pense que tu as du rien comprendre  tes cours de geo

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Moi je pense que vous n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce que vous dites, mais vous le faites avec une conviction dbordante.


Je fais des hypothses de scnarios. Quand je vois comment la France est  la ramasse ... Sachez tout de mme que nous sommes la ris europenne ... Vous connaissez beaucoup de pays ou les taux sont  800 ou plus pour 100 k habitant en Europe ? Dunkerque, Nice , IDF ... 




> Srieusement, la situation dans 3 mois pleins... je demande  voir.


Compar  l'anne dernire , ce qui est sur c'est que jusqu' la mis avril , cela a bien flamb ... On a qu'a regarder les courbe de l'anne dernire. 




> On a par exemple l'Allemagne ou pour viter de dclencher un ras le bol, ils viennent de revenir srieusement en arrire sur le sujet de la pause de Paques. Vous allez voir que les prochaines restrictions vont elles aussi tre moins accepte(puisqu'ils savent que le pouvoir faibli)


En mme temps plus personne n'en veut des restrictions ...




> Vous avez des pays comme l'Espagne et l'Italie qui vont s'ouvrir vite, au risque de manquer toute la saison. Ces 2 pays ayant t traumatis par 2020. (et on ne parle pas de traumatisme a la franaise, la claque a t plus lourde la bas).


La grce pousse dj pour la mis mai ... et le gouvernement aimerait des le 1er mai !




> Ajoutez a cela des discussions sur un confinement plus stricte, localis ou pas ? Qui n'a de sens que si les transferts inter regionaux sont interdits bien sr.
> En mme temps, confiner le finistre et ses 16 hospitalisation pour 100 000 au mme niveau que Paris et ses 130... ca n'a pas de sens logique, mais ca peut en avoir un politique.


On en parle depuis le dbut ... mais le gouvernement est ttu. 




> Vous avez encore un mix de pression mdicale, politique interne, europenne et internationale... bref, des milliers de bonnes et mauvaises raisons d'ouvrir ou de fermer les vannes.


C'est cela le problme . Des lobbies conomiques pour le que l'co ne soit pas  la ramasse. Le corps mdicale, bah le hic c'est que celui ci va tre face  un dilemme thique ... Qui on garde , qui on laisse dprir ... 

C'est la mme chose que L'IA d'une voiture autonome : cas 1 on sauve le conducteur et on renverse le cycliste, cas 2 on sauve le cycliste et envoie la voiture dans le dcors ... Dans les 2 cas vous pouvez finir en justice voir en prison, pour homicide.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si pour toi le tiers monde commence  la 6eme conomie mondiale...


Si on regarde d'autres critres on voit que la France n'est plus si puissante que a.
La France se Tiers-Mondialise



> Comme je lcrivais en 2013, la France est en marche vers le Tiers-Monde. En effet, en 1990, la France se situait au 8me rang mondial dans le classement de l'IDH, elle est passe au 12me rang en 2000, au 20me en 2012, au 22me en 2015 et au 26me en 2018. En quasiment trente ans, la France a rgress de 18 places dans le classement du PNUD.





> La grce pousse dj pour la mis mai ... et le gouvernement aimerait des le 1er mai !


Ils sont peut-tre trop ambitieux.
Si on regarde cet article du 23 mars 2021 :
Coronavirus: les indicateurs se dgradent en France, la Grce bat son record de contaminations quotidiennes



> La Grce a battu mardi son record journalier de cas d'infection par le coronavirus, avec 3.586 nouvelles contaminations signales au cours des dernires 24 heures, dont la moiti dans la rgion d'Athnes. *L'augmentation incontrle met le systme de sant grec sous pression croissante*. Le nombre de patients ncessitant une ventilation artificielle a, lui aussi, atteint un record depuis le dbut de la pandmie dans le pays, avec 699 cas.
> 
> Le gouvernement grec a affect 200 mdecins et pneumologues indpendants  la lutte contre le coronavirus afin de soulager le personnel surcharg des hpitaux publics cette semaine.
> 
> Les cliniques prives ont galement t sommes de rserver des places pour les patients souffrant d'autres maladies que le Covid-19.
> 
> Environ 10% des 11 millions d'habitants du pays ont dj reu deux doses d'un vaccin anti-Covid. Ils sont 500.000  avoir reu la premire injection.
> 
> Le nombre de dcs lis au coronavirus a augment de 51, au cours des dernires 24 heures, pour atteindre 7.582 personnes au total en Grce.
> ...


Vu de Suisse :
Coronavirus: la Grce ajoute  la liste des pays  risque, les Etats-Unis, le Royaume-Uni et l'Irlande retirs



> La Grce figure dsormais sur la liste des pays pour lesquels l'entre en Suisse est soumise  une quarantaine. L'Office fdral de la sant publique (OFSP) a actualis mercredi sa liste des pays  risque. Les Etats-Unis et la Grande-Bretagne n'y figurent plus.
> 
> Cette nouvelle liste entrera en vigueur le lundi de Pques 5 avril, indique l'OFSP sur son site internet. Outre la Grce, la Bosnie-Herzgovine, la Jamaque, le Paraguay, la Tanzanie et l'Ukraine y ont t ajouts.
> 
> En revanche, la rgion italienne des Pouilles (sud), celle de Nouvelle-Aquitaine en France, l'Irlande, le Qatar, la Lituanie, Sainte-Lucie, Antigua et Barbuda et la Barbade ont t retirs de cette liste rouge.


a ne sert d'essayer d'anticiper ce qu'il va se passer, il suffit d'attendre et de constater.
Mais aujourd'hui on a l'impression que les restrictions vont se durcir. Mais a reste imprvisible.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka, l'indice que tu prsente est assez difficile a interprter entre pays.
Il dpend fortement du nombre de tests effectus. Pas de test - pas d'infection disait Trump, il avait raison d'un point de vue statistique.

De plus, tu regardera mais l'Italie par exemple est confine en grande partie. Et pas notre confinement parisien, non, un vrai comme en mars dernier.


Pour l'IDH, Ryu, je ne suis pas tonn. La politique depuis 20 ans consiste a donner aux entreprises beaucoup d'argent et a les dedouaner de toutes responsabilit envers le pays(formation, chomage, assurance maladie, etc...) donc d'un cot on dpense beaucoup, de l'autre on asseche nos service publics alors qu'aucue alternative n'existe aujourd'hui.


C'est logique dans ce contexte que ca se casse la gueule. 

Je pense qu'il nous faudrait bien 2 mandats a gauche pour redresser la barre et recommencer a taxer de manire plus quilibre(ca ne veut pas dire plus, mais diffremment Tanaka). le tout en retirant petit a petit les "aides" aux entreprises pour revenir a une situation plus quilibre en faveur de la communaut. Mais encore une fois, je ne vois ni programme en ce sens, ni personnage pour l'incarner. Un bon Jospiniste serait pourtant assez adapt a ce genre de challenge... ni trop a droite comme Hollande, ni incapable de comprendre le monde conomique comme un Mlenchon, ni idaliste / futuriste comme Hamon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense qu'il nous faudrait bien 2 mandats a gauche pour redresser la barre et recommencer a taxer de manire plus quilibre


 :8O:  Vous tes beaucoup trop optimiste. La situation est beaucoup plus dsespr que a
Et de toute faon la France n'a pas de marge de manuvre puisqu'elle est dans l'UE. Donc mme si un bon parti prenait le pouvoir il ne pourrait pas faire grande chose.

===
Aujourd'hui plein de pays sont en rcession et ce n'est pas prt de changer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,  

Pour les experts de l'OMS : https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/intern...n-1289499.aspx , le covid ne vient pas d'un labo Wuhan . C'est improbable. 

J'ai envie de dire de qui se moque t on . La France reproche  la Chine ... Ce qu'elle a dj fait elle mme en fait : https://www.lepoint.fr/sante/comment...1939030_40.php . En 2015 l'INRA a refourgu un animal de labo aux abattoirs ... pour tre consomm !

Ma position claire sur le virus chapp d'un labo : Hypothse probable , sans pour autant tre vrifiable. 

D'aprs des reportages sur France 2 dans envoy spciale , c'est comme les souches de maladies infectieuses, conserves dans les hpitaux italiens ... accessible en open bar ! 




> Tanaka, l'indice que tu prsente est assez difficile a interprter entre pays.
> Il dpend fortement du nombre de tests effectus. Pas de test - pas d'infection disait Trump, il avait raison d'un point de vue statistique.


C'est normal ds qu'on creuse , on en perd en route ... C'est assez technique a expliquer . Je ne vais pas faire une longue tribune pour entrer dans les dtails.




> Je pense qu'il nous faudrait bien 2 mandats a gauche pour redresser la barre et recommencer a taxer de manire plus quilibre(ca ne veut pas dire plus, mais diffremment Tanaka). le tout en retirant petit a petit les "aides" aux entreprises pour revenir a une situation plus quilibre en faveur de la communaut. Mais encore une fois, je ne vois ni programme en ce sens, ni personnage pour l'incarner. Un bon Jospiniste serait pourtant assez adapt a ce genre de challenge... ni trop a droite comme Hollande, ni incapable de comprendre le monde conomique comme un Mlenchon, ni idaliste / futuriste comme Hamon.


Pourquoi des mandats  gauche et pas au centre ou  droite ou autre ? 

En faite ce que veulent les franais , c'est une politique de socialisme plutt nationale . Une sorte de mixe entre Lepen , Montebourg, Melenchon et Dupont Aignan , sans pour autant avoir la personnalit de ces personnes ...

----------


## Ryu2000

On parle  nouveau du fait qu'attraper un rhume peut aider  se dfendre face au SARS-CoV-2 :
Et si contracter un rhume aidait  combattre le Covid-19 ?



> Les scientifiques, dont les travaux ont t publis dans Journal of Infections Diseases, ont ralis plusieurs observations sur la base de diffrents scnarios. Le premier consistait  injecter dans des rpliques de nos cellules respiratoires le virus provoquant le rhume, et 24 heures plus tard celui du Covid-19. Rsultat : le Sars-Cov-2 ne parvient pas  se rpliquer dans l'organisme, empch par le rhinovirus, qui a dj commenc  se dvelopper.
> 
> Les chercheurs ont ensuite reproduit l'exprience dans l'autre sens, en injectant d'abord le virus provoquant le Covid-19, puis celui du rhume. Le rsultat fut similaire : une forte diminution de la rplication du Sars-Cov-2 a t observe aprs l'infection du rhinovirus. "*Le Sars-Cov-2 ne dcolle jamais, il est fortement inhib par le rhinovirus*", commente le Dr Murcia, l'un des auteurs de l'tude,  BBC News. "Une prvalence leve de rhinovirus pourrait arrter de nouvelles infections du Sars-Cov-2."

----------


## Gunny

> Pourquoi des mandats  gauche et pas au centre ou  droite ou autre ? 
> 
> En faite ce que veulent les franais , c'est une politique de socialisme plutt nationale . Une sorte de mixe entre Lepen , Montebourg, Melenchon et Dupont Aignan , sans pour autant avoir la personnalit de ces personnes ...


Oui, honntement la plupart des franais tombent sous l'ombrelle (trs large) "socio-dmocrate", le problme est que le paysage politique actuel ne reflte pas cette ralit. 
L'illusion centriste  clat avec Macron et la dcision de Bayrou de s'allier avec lui : il n'y a pas de centre, c'est du nolibralisme. La droite traditionnelle (LR) ne sait plus trop o s'asseoir et se rfugie dans les valeurs traditionnelles qui commencent srieusement  vieillir. L'extrme droite (RN) se rve championne du petit peuple mais est aphone et se trane tellement de casseroles racistes et fascistes que c'est dur de s'y identifier. Pendant ce temps, la gauche (LFI + PS post-Macron) pourrait ratisser large mais refuse de s'allier sous la mme bannire.
L'lphant dans la pice c'est la Vme rpublique. Notre systme actuel n'est simplement pas prvu pour fonctionner avec un paysage politique morcel sur de multiples axes.

EDIT : Mea culpa, je n'avais pas fait attention que l'on est dans le topic sur le Coronavirus. Je vous invite  continuer la discussion dans l'autre topic gneraliste.

----------


## CinePhil

Et si, nous sommes bien sous un rgime social-dmocrate ; une conomie trs dirige ; une volont de la part de l'tat de s'occuper de tous les aspects de nos vies sous prtexte de progrs.
https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Social-d%C3%A9mocratie

Alors  chaque fois que vous direz des conneries sur le libralisme, vous y aurez droit !

----------


## Gunny

> Et si, nous sommes bien sous un rgime social-dmocrate ; une conomie trs dirige ; une volont de la part de l'tat de s'occuper de tous les aspects de nos vies sous prtexte de progrs.
> https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Social-d%C3%A9mocratie
> 
> Alors  chaque fois que vous direz des conneries sur le libralisme, vous y aurez droit !


Avant, j'utilisais le terme "nolibralisme" sans vraiment rflchir. Maintenant, je rflchis, et je sais que a te fait chier, alors je le fais exprs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'extrme droite (RN) se rve championne du petit peuple mais est aphone et se trane tellement de casseroles racistes et fascistes que c'est dur de s'y identifier.


Il faut arrter avec ce mensonge, ce parti n'est pas plus raciste que les autres
a doit prendre de moins en moins, plein de gens ont raliss que ce parti ne pouvait pas tre pire que PS/UMP/LREM/EELV/LFI.


D'aprs moi ce parti est juste un pouvantail qui motive les citoyens  aller voter contre lui quand il arrive au second tour.
Ce qui donne des scores norme comme 82,21% pour Chirac et 66,10% pour Macron.

===
Bon sinon, comme chaque anne les services de ranimation sont saturs, donc il y aura du trie "dsol vous tes trop vieux ou trop obse, alors on va donner le lit  quelqu'un qui a plus de chance de survie".
Covid-19 : le nombre de patients en ranimation franchit le pic de la deuxime vague



> Les mdecins l'ont rpt  plusieurs reprises, c'est dsormais le cas : il y a plus de patients en ranimation pour une infection au Covid-19 que lors du pic de la deuxime vague, le 16 novembre dernier. Ce lundi, 4974 malades du coronavirus sont pris en charge dans les services de ranimation, selon les donnes publies par Sant publique France. En novembre, ce chiffre tait mont  4903, avant de redescendre progressivement.


Pour rappelle, en novembre 2020 on parlait de a :
Covid-19 :  Il y a des malades qui ne seront pas pris en ranimation. On sy prpare 



> Bertrand Guidet est chef du service de mdecine intensive ranimation de lhpital Saint-Antoine,  Paris. Il a particip en mars  la rdaction dun texte intitul  *Priorisation de laccs aux soins critiques dans un contexte de pandmie*  command par le ministre de la sant. Sa thmatique de recherche depuis vingt ans est la prise en charge des patients gs en ranimation.

----------


## virginieh

C'est triste de voir un modrateur s'entter  faire du HS.
Je t'ai dis effectivement l'tiquette applique  la politique du gouvernement est fausse.
T'amuser  coller ton "point" sur des sujets pour les attaquer juste sur cette tiquette, c'est du HS. Ca n'apporte rien au sujet. Vu le nombre de fois o tu le fait, a tourne presque au flood.
Et tout a venant d'un modrateur du forum, je me rpte c'est triste.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avant, j'utilisais le terme "nolibralisme" sans vraiment rflchir. Maintenant, je rflchis, et je sais que a te fait chier, alors je le fais exprs.


+1000

----------


## halaster08

> C'est triste de voir un modrateur s'entter  faire du HS.


On est dans la partie politique du forum, il n'y a aucune modration ici c'est comme a

----------


## CinePhil

> Avant, j'utilisais le terme "nolibralisme" sans vraiment rflchir. Maintenant, je rflchis, et je sais que a te fait chier, alors je le fais exprs.


C'est vachement intelligent comme comportement !  ::roll:: 

C'est fou comme a va augmenter la crdibilit de tout ce que tu vas crire ici !  ::lol::

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est triste de voir un modrateur s'entter  faire du HS.


Ah parce que le commentaire de Gunny tait dans le sujet, peut-tre ?

Et donc je devrais me taire parce que je suis quasiment le seul libral ici ? Ou parce que je suis modrateur et que donc mes propos devraient tre modr en laissant passer toutes les conneries diriges, en l'occurrence, contre moi ?
C'est le rgne de la pense unique ici ?

Ou alors je prends mon rle de modrateur et je supprime tout ce qui n'est pas directement li au sujet de la discussion... et ce serait sans doute pris pour de la censure par les "bien pensants" qui savent mieux que nous ce qui est bon pour nous. 

Alors non, je ne me tairai pas.
 vous de rester dans le sujet qui est, je le rappelle : "Coronavirus, traitements et choix effectus en France"

----------


## Ryu2000

> vous de rester dans le sujet qui est, je le rappelle : "Coronavirus, traitements et choix effectus en France"


En parlant de France et de virus, je viens de voir qu'il tait possible que les restrictions se durcissent trs bientt :
Les chiffres de ce mardi vont-ils obliger Emmanuel Macron  prendre des mesures fortes ?



> Selon les dernires donnes de l'agence sanitaire, arrtes  jeudi, *le taux d'incidence a encore grimp en Ile-de-France  640 nouveaux cas pour 100 000 habitants sur sept jours*, tout comme dans les Hauts-de-France,  502. Dsormais, 57 dpartements ont un taux d'incidence suprieur au seuil d'alerte maximale (250) des autorits sanitaires, contre 42 cinq jours plus tt, et seulement 23 au 10 mars.
> 
> La semaine dernire, plus de 2 000 dcs de malades du Covid-19 ont encore t enregistrs  l'hpital ou dans les Ehpad. Et la flambe pidmique - entre 40 000  50 000 patients tests positifs chaque jour la semaine dernire - n'augure pas d'une baisse immdiate des entres  l'hpital. Au total, 28 322 patients infects par le coronavirus sont actuellement hospitaliss dans le pays.


C'est bizarre que l'le de France ne soit pas plus confin que a.

Macron va peut-tre s'exprimer mercredi :
Covid-19 : Emmanuel Macron pourrait prendre la parole ds mercredi



> Sur la table, plusieurs options pour lutter plus efficacement contre l'pidmie tout en insistant le plus possible sur la vaccination. La question de la fermeture des coles est notamment au cur des rflexions. L'excutif envisage notamment de profiter des vacances de Pques pour fermer les tablissements pendant trois ou quatre semaines.  Si nous ne prenons aucune mesure, le risque, c'est que les coles ferment toutes seules , estime un ministre auprs de France Info, alors que le nouveau protocole sanitaire exige la fermeture d'une classe ds l'existence d'un cas de Covid.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vachement intelligent comme comportement ! 
> 
> C'est fou comme a va augmenter la crdibilit de tout ce que tu vas crire ici !


Je dirais que c'est largement au niveau de tes rponses en employant ce "point". 
Ni le nolibralisme, ne va pas empcher que ce soit la doctrine conomico-politique mene actuellement pas la plupart des tats dans le monde.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah parce que le commentaire de Gunny tait dans le sujet, peut-tre ?


Non, et il s'en est excus, il me semble.




> Et donc je devrais me taire parce que je suis quasiment le seul libral ici ? Ou parce que je suis modrateur et que donc mes propos devraient tre modr en laissant passer toutes les conneries diriges, en l'occurrence, contre moi ?
> C'est le rgne de la pense unique ici ?


Bien sr que non. Mais, ce n'est pas en mettant ce "point" btement, alors mme qu'il n'est pas adapt (comme je te l'ai dj dmontr), que tu vas nous faire changer d'opinion (sur toi et sur le nolibralisme).

Que tu sois libral est une chose, que tu n'aimes pas le terme "nolibral", c'est encore autre chose, que tu penses que le libralisme n'a rien  voir avec la forme actuelle dites "nolibralisme", c'est ton droit, et c'est peut-tre vrai. Mais, ni que le nolibralisme existe, c'est un peu ni que la terre est ronde. 




> Ou alors je prends mon rle de modrateur et je supprime tout ce qui n'est pas directement li au sujet de la discussion... et ce serait sans doute pris pour de la censure par les "bien pensants" qui savent mieux que nous ce qui est bon pour nous. 
> 
> Alors non, je ne me tairai pas.
>  vous de rester dans le sujet qui est, je le rappelle : "Coronavirus, traitements et choix effectus en France"


Nous ne te demandons pas de te taire, chacun est libre de sa parole, dans le respect des autres. Et, je trouve, au contraire qu'il est bon d'avoir des opinions divergents dans une discussion. Mais, si c'est pour faire du Ryu avec le nolibralisme, tes rponses n'apportent rien aux discussions. Et, que tu sois modrateur, ne change rien  mon opinion sur la qualit de tes rponses sur ces questions.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Aprs lEspagne et lAllemagne, c'est lItalie et la Belgique qui s'y mettent .

Italie = quarantaine : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/internationa...nne-7900014253
Belgique = Police et commune pourront venir frapper a votre porte : https://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/soc...f-1289632.aspx , tout erreur oublie peut entrainer 250  d'amende ... voir plus . Pour les trangers, la police se rserve le droit de dcider d'une convocation au tribunal et de peines plus lourdes (plusieurs milliers d'euros d'amende ou bien 6 jours de prison). 

Bientt le Luxembourg, la Suisse et Andorre ?

----------


## CinePhil

Moins de 65 ans : aucune surmortalit en 2020 et ils reprsentent 80% de la population.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs lEspagne et lAllemagne, c'est lItalie et la Belgique qui s'y mettent .


C'est le protocole  suivre en cas de pandmie. Limiter le passage au frontire c'est la premire chose  faire.
L a doit refroidir certaines personnes d'aller se promener dans un autre pays. L'conomie va continuer d'tre  l'arrt en 2021. Pendant ce temps l les entreprises et les tats s'endettent pour payer des chmages partiels (au final les entreprises feront faillites et ne rembourseront jamais).

Le boom de la dette risque de mener  un krach en Bourse et plomber lconomie, avertit le FMI




> Moins de 65 ans : aucune surmortalit en 2020


Ouais c'est clair que a ne tue pas des masses.
Le retard des diagnostics et des traitements contre le cancer fera peut-tre plus de morts que a dans les annes  venir. Il y a galement les dpressions, les suicides, les violences conjugales, etc.
Coronavirus : "Les tentatives de suicides des enfants ont doubl", alarme une pdiatre
Courage, encore quelque annes et vous pourrez retourner au cinma.

Le gouvernement peut s'en venter :  Si en France il y a si peu de mort c'est grce aux restrictions strict. On a mis en place des confinements, des couvre-feux, on a fait la promotion du tltravail, on a contrl les gens, on leur a fait remplir des formulaires, on en train d'organiser des campagnes de vaccination massive comme jamais il y en a eu de toute l'histoire de l'humanit. La surmortalit en 2020 n'est que de 3,66%, c'est grce  la ractivit du gouvernement, sans a, ce taux serait peut-tre multipli par 40. Heureusement on a pris les bonnes dcisions aux bons moments  :8-):  :+1:  .

----------


## CinePhil

Et ces choix de traitement des patients  l'hpital, on en parle ?

Tmoignage hallucinant, choquant... les mots me manquent. 
Mon frre an est mort d'un infarctus, chez lui, fin fvrier ; je me dis : "Heureusement qu'il n'est pas all  l'hpital et que sa femme et ses filles n'aient pas eu  faire face  a !"

----------


## Invit

> ...
> Moins de 65 ans : aucune surmortalit en 2020 et ils reprsentent 80% de la population.


A propos de Toubiana, une petite vido sur ses "comptences" en pidmiologie :

----------


## CinePhil

> A propos de Toubiana, une petite vido sur ses "comptences" en pidmiologie


Et bien sr, toi, informaticien, tu en sais pus que lui sur le sujet !  ::roll:: 

En l'occurrence, il est venu parler d'une tude sur la mortalit en 2020 et il me semble que c'est son domaine d'expertise :



> Laurent Toubiana, n le 3 mai 1958  Alger, est un chercheur franais. pidmiologiste et expert dans les systmes dinformation en sant, il travaille  lInstitut national de la sant et de la recherche mdicale (INSERM). Il est le fondateur et directeur de l'Institut de recherche pour la valorisation des donnes de sant. Depuis 2003, il anime le groupe de recherche  Systmes Complexes et pidmiologie .

----------


## Invit

> Et bien sr, toi, informaticien, tu en sais pus que lui sur le sujet !


Il ne t'a pas chapp que je ne donne pas mon avis sur Sud Radio en me prsentant comme un pidmiologiste ?

Et si tu avais vraiment regard la page wikipedia et la vido, tu n'aurais pas donn ce lien... Petit extrait de la partie discussion sur wikipedia (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discus...urent_Toubiana) : 




> Si on se base sur le profil Google Scholar de Laurent Toubiana : https://scholar.google.fr/citations?...sortby=pubdate
> 
> Ses contributions rcentes sont trs modestes, et pas vraiment reconnues par un grand nombre de citations (le critre standard pour dterminer un minimum la notorit d'un chercheur, ou si ses travaux sont reconnus). Elles ne traitent pas non plus de maladies infectieuses, mais plutt de problme d'hypertension ou autres maladies du mme style. C'est bien de l'pidmiologie, a n'est pas pour autant des maladies infectieuses, domaine pour lequel il se fait passer pour un spcialiste dans les media.
> 
> L'institut qu'il se targue de diriger est en fait une association loi 1901. Il est seul dans cette association ou presque (une seule autre personne pour les aspects informatiques est donne sur le site web, il n'y a pas d'annuaire du personnel - et pour cause). Il signe tous les communiqus de presse.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Voici ce que va faire un Belge : https://www.rtl.be/info/vous/temoign...--1289802.aspx 

A la pelle UE + GB , cela fait  la pelle 25 millions de propritaires. Sans compter ceux propritaire d'un bateau, camping car, caravane, mobile home ... On peut pousser jusqu' 30 millions au total. Si tous faisons pareil, serions nous des criminels ?

> jouissance de la proprit prive avec des documents en bonne et du forme
> titres de proprits et documents en rgle
> respect de la bulle sociale et familiale
> trajets fait 9 fois sur 10 en voiture
> pas de brassage de population comme dans les htels ou gtes
> citoyens avec des obligations administratives et juridiques ... un rsidant permanent n'a pas plus ou moins de droit juridique qu'un rsidant secondaire (tenu de payer des taxes, charges et impts ...) 

En suivant la mme logique alors, si je me rend dans mon domicile principal on peut me verbaliser pour les mmes motifs , si je rentre d'un rsidence secondaire ... Mieux encore, la police vous refuse l'accs au territoire national 

C'est compltement absurde . C'est aussi contraire  la dclaration des droits de l'homme universelle et du citoyen . 

> remise en cause du droit  la proprit
> discrimination sur des principes nationalistes/rgionalistes
> remise en cause du droit  la citoyennet
> entrave  la libre circulation
> entrave  la sphre prive , en entravant une personne  rentrer chez elle (la loi interdit aux forces de l'ordre de maintenir une personne contre son gr sans fondement juridique ainsi qu' lui imposer un lieu de rsidence)

En cas ou la police vient sonner dans un hall d'immeuble ou  votre porter, rservez vous le droit , de porter plainte pour harclement et / ou violation de domicile. 

A force de s'en prendre avec acharnement sur les mauvaises personnes, le systme va vite se retourner contre lui mme. Un juge n'aura d'ailleurs aucun problme a disculper un propritaire ... administrativement et juridiquement , il a toute les preuves qu'il est chez lui ...  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 

La violation de la sphre prive est une trs grave atteinte aux liberts. Si ce n'est la pire ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L'tat belge est hors la loi : https://www.sudinfo.be/id384535/arti...-dici-30-jours

----------


## foetus

Bon aprs l'allocution du prsident, tout tait prvu  ::zoubi::  :
Le couvre feu tendu/ confinement du 19 mars, tendu  l'ensemble du territoireLa vaccination et la rouverture de certains lieux planifies  la mi mai pour tre efficient  la mi juin

La nouveaut : la fermeture des lieux avec les enfants (coles, crches) et les vacances unifies (il me semble)

Et 1 dernier chiffre  ::mrgreen::  : "44 % des patients en ranimation ont dsormais moins de 65 ans".
Il va dans le sens de la communication. Pendant la 1ire vague, les clips montraient des personnes ges en ranimation. Depuis, novembre 2020, ce ft des gaillards de 30 - 40 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est bte, si le PS, l'UMP, LREM n'avaient pas dtruit l'hpital public, aujourd'hui a nous couterait moins cher (les restrictions pourraient tre moins dures si on avait plus de lits de ranimation disponible) :
Reconfinement : un cot de 11 milliards d'euros par mois, estime Bercy



> Le Ministre de l'Economie et des Finances estime le cot global  11 milliards d'euros par mois dont 4 milliards lis aux nouvelles mesures annonces ce soir. Ce montant correspond aux dpenses mensuelles pour le fond de solidarit, *le chmage partiel et les exonrations de charges.*


Plein de gens sont au chmage partiel, ils passeront au chmage tout court, puis au RSA.
Les entreprises devraient commencer les plans sociaux. Par exemple il y a des socits de services qui ont trop de prestataires sans mission. Au bout d'un moment il faut les virer parce que l'conomie ne repartira jamais. Aujourd'hui les aides de l'tat permettent aux entreprises de payer les chmages partiels, mais a ne va pas durer ternellement.

----------


## Paraffine

> Aujourd'hui les aides de l'tat permettent aux entreprises de payer les chmages partiels, mais a ne va pas durer ternellement.


Concernant le chmage partiel, [ partir d'aujourd'hui]* erratum :  compter du 1er mai* ltat diminue ses contributions. Les contrats d'apprentissage et de professionnalisation sont pris en charge; pour les autres ltat contribue  hauteur de 36% du salaire brut (au taux horaire minimum de 8,11 euros); le salari devant percevoir au minimum 60% du salaire brut (plafonn  60% de 4,5 SMIC), et la CSG+CRDS tant dues, les entreprises doivent prendre en charge quasiment la moiti des salaires bruts pour les employs sans activit (pas de charges sociales, puisque c'est une indemnit). Comment serait-ce tenable, en particulier pour des entreprises qui n'ont plus le droit d'exercer mais ont toujours des charges fixes  payer ? Sans parler des entrepreneurs et grants qui n'ont plus de rmunration.

Les marges des entreprises n'taient dj pas merveilleuses, comment esprer remonter la pente avec des dettes qui s'accumulent (charges sociales reportes mais non annules, loyers, taxes...) ? 

Quid des recettes fiscales 2021 ? Ce n'est pas l'impt sur le revenu pay par les particuliers qui fait bouffer le mammouth...

Quid de l'impact sur les caisses de retraite et la scurit sociale, avec le plongeon des paiements de charges sociales ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les marges des entreprises n'taient dj pas merveilleuses, comment esprer remonter la pente avec des dettes qui s'accumulent (charges sociales reportes mais non annules, loyers, taxes...) ?


Les entreprises finiront par faire faillite, par consquent de nombreux prts ne seront pas rembourss.

L il y a un optimiste qui a donn son avis :
10% DES ENTREPRISES POURRAIENT NE PAS REMBOURSER LEUR PGE



> Le dispositif des PGE (prts garantis par l'Etat) pour soutenir les entreprises en difficult  cause de la crise du covid-19 est un indniable succs. Rappelons que ce dispostif permet  une entreprise de demander un crdit  une banque, crdit garanti par l'Etat en cas de dfaut.
> 
> *Car toutes les entreprises ayant reu un PGE ne seront pas en mesure de le rembourser.* Quel sera alors le cot pour l'Etat?


Il y a des histoires de dette dans des produits financiers. Ils sont nots AAA alors qu'il sont remplit de merde, a peut finir par poser des problmes, un peu comme en 2008 avec les CDS.




> Quid de l'impact sur les caisses de retraite et la scurit sociale, avec le plongeon des paiements de charges sociales ?


On va probablement tous se prcariser, on gagnera moins d'argent et on paiera plus de taxes et d'impts. (les chmeurs vont galrer  trouver du travail, les retraits vont perdre du revenu)
Les dettes qui taient dj beaucoup trop grosses avant 2020, sont en train de gonfler  une vitesse hallucinante.
Apparemment a coute cher d'aider les entreprises  survivre encore un peu.
Parfois les cendres des entreprises dcdes forme un bon terreau pour que de nouvelles entreprises voient le jour et soient plus efficace que les prcdentes entreprises, mais l j'y crois pas.

Les dcennies  venir risque de ne pas tre marrante. Dans le systme capitalistes les choses s'amliorent pendant un temps aprs une grande guerre (par exemple : 1945-1975).

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'avec le dveloppement du tltravail, les grandes villes vont peut-tre se vider un peu, donc les loyers vont baisser. (et les salaires de ceux qui bossent dans des grandes villes aussi)

===
C'est pas pour tout de suite, on a peut-tre encore quelque annes de confinement  tenir. On voit, qu' moins d'un miracle, la reprise n'aura pas lieu en 2021 et de toute faon elle sera beaucoup moins forte qu'espr.

----------


## CinePhil

Pas directement li au sujet de la covid mais en rponse  ce que vient d'crire Ryu2000 :
https://www.culture-tops.fr/critique...core-longtemps

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Comment serait-ce tenable, en particulier pour des entreprises qui n'ont plus le droit d'exercer mais ont toujours des charges fixes  payer ?


Pour tenir, cela suppose de bloquer toutes activit materiel/de service et sur les comptes bancaires de l'entreprise. Des qu'un acteurs conomiques doit/devrait effectuer un paiement ou un prlvement, c'est bloquer sur des comptes "tampons" les actifs . En somme l'entreprise est dans une forme de "sommeil" , avec un bouclier juridique. 

L'tat se limiterait  verser des pensions / allocation de substitution au salaire. Cela concernerait aussi bien le dirigeant, comme le plus petit ouvrier ... 




> Les marges des entreprises n'taient dj pas merveilleuses, comment esprer remonter la pente avec des dettes qui s'accumulent (charges sociales reportes mais non annules, loyers, taxes...) ?


talement de la dette, renoncer aux investissements de l'tat. En somme renoncer  l'entretient et la construction des infras publiques  ... Le problme tant que l'tat dpens(e)(ait) dj normment en dpense de fonctionnement !

C'est comme ci dans un mnage : le linge, l'entretien, les travaux, d'une maison laissent dj a dsirer. Que l'on manque de budget pour le faire et qu'on dit "on baisse encore les budgets " . C'est trs dangereux . Couper dans des dpenses de fonctionnement, qu'on manque dj d'argent pour le faire ...




> Quid des recettes fiscales 2021 ?


Tu ajoutes encore plus de 0 sur les comptes dj dans le rouge ...




> Quid de l'impact sur les caisses de retraite et la scurit sociale, avec le plongeon des paiements de charges sociales ?


La encore , dettes abyssal qui va grossir. Les remboursements et pensions baisseront ou alors n'augmenteront pas, tout au plus . 

La France risque carrment le dfaut de paiement . Temps mieux aussi d'un autre ct ... Cela fera prendre conscience, qu'on ne peut pas avoir uniquement des dpenses de fonctionnement "obligatoire" et de l'autre aucune dpense d'investissement ...

----------


## foetus

> La France risque carrment le dfaut de paiement . Temps mieux aussi d'un autre ct ...


 ::whistle::  je ne sais pas si c'est applicable dans ton cas (trs grosses difficults  payer les retraites, d'ailleurs il y a eu 1 manif de retraits lundi 29 mars ou mardi 30 mars 2021 dans ce sens), mais tu oublies 1 truc : le plan de relance de 750 milliards europen.

Apparemment ce plan n'est toujours pas ratifi. Mais si c'est le cas, l'Europe contrlera encore + nos dpenses - et 1 mise sous tutelle comme la Grce si cela se passe mal  ::aie:: 
D'ailleurs, il y a eu des blocages en juin - juillet 2020 de certains tats membres (Pays-Bas, Sude...) considrant leur contribution au budget disproportionne qui ont obtenu une hausse de leurs rabais au budget europen.
Et en mars 2021, la Pologne et la Hongrie ont saisi la Cour de Justice de lUE pour 1 mcanisme de blocage du versement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Apparemment ce plan n'est toujours pas ratifi. Mais si c'est le cas, l'Europe contrlera encore + nos dpenses - et 1 mise sous tutelle comme la Grce si cela se passe mal 
> D'ailleurs, il y a eu des blocages en juin - juillet 2020 de certains tats membres (Pays-Bas, Sude...) considrant leur contribution au budget disproportionne qui ont obtenu une hausse de leurs rabais au budget europen.
> Et en mars 2021, la Pologne et la Hongrie ont saisi la Cour de Justice de lUE pour 1 mcanisme de blocage du versement.


1) Tout  fait on peut imaginer une tutelle de la France.

2) Exactement, les pays germanophones ou scandinaves , ne veulent pas et n'ont pas  payer pour un payer dpensier comme la France .

----------


## Ryu2000

Bruxelles, un rassemblement interdit dispers par la police au canon  eau



> Plusieurs milliers de personnes s'taient runies dans un parc de la capitale belge ce jeudi, malgr les interdictions de rassemblement en vigueur.
> 
> La police a fait usage de *canons  eau* ce jeudi  Bruxelles pour disperser un vaste rassemblement dans un parc qui avait t interdit par les autorits en raison de la pandmie cause par le coronavirus, ont constat des journalistes de l'AFP.


C'est sympa a permet aux jeunes de se dfouler un peu  ::P:  (le mauvais ct c'est que des policiers finissent blesss  ::(: ).
Dbordements  Lige: 36 policiers blesss, dj une dizaine d'interpellations

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les entreprises finiront par faire faillite, par consquent de nombreux prts ne seront pas rembourss.
> 
> L il y a un optimiste qui a donn son avis :
> 10% DES ENTREPRISES POURRAIENT NE PAS REMBOURSER LEUR PGE
> 
> Il y a des histoires de dette dans des produits financiers. Ils sont nots AAA alors qu'il sont remplit de merde, a peut finir par poser des problmes, un peu comme en 2008 avec les CDS.
> 
> 
> On va probablement tous se prcariser, on gagnera moins d'argent et on paiera plus de taxes et d'impts. (les chmeurs vont galrer  trouver du travail, les retraits vont perdre du revenu)
> ...


J'ai mme entendu, par ma voisine qui connait le maire de la ville, qui lui mme mange avec le prfet parfois que l'on nous cache des choses.

Suite aux problmes de malnutrition et de carotte contamines au COVID, sisi, la covid passe dans les carottes, c'est le docteur Andr Monetou qui le dmontre(vous chercherez la vido sur youtube, c'est trs bien expliqu)... Bref, certains bb commencent  avoir un appendice supplmentaire dans la main gauche.Il semble que ca soit une rminiscence gntique exacerbe par la maladie chez les nouveaux n. Une tude est en cours en maternelle et a serait la raison derrire les fermetures pour circonscrire la panique.
Imaginez alors, si mme les enfants ne sont plus en scurit, il faut vraiment avoir peur pour demain, on va avoir le plus grand mal a s'en relever.

Et je peux aussi vous dire que en apart, les plus proche du gouvernement se demande toujours pourquoi on a pas confin plus fort comme le demandait les soignants. Certains disent que c'est le lobbie du BTP et des restaurateurs qui fait pression directement sur Brigitte macron. Une histoire de copain d'enfance... et donc Macron n'ose pas aller plus loin a cause de ca.

Bref, moi jachte de l'or et de diamants dans tous les vendeurs de bijoux pas cher pour avoir des biens a vendre au cas ou car je pense que dans quelques mois on en viendra a manquer de nourriture.

----------


## Ryu2000

Rigolez si vous voulez, mais vous verrez que les dettes finiront par avoir des consquences graves.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Passeporc en test au Denmark : https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/europe...s-1291202.aspx

----------


## virginieh

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Passeporc en test au Denmark : https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/europe...s-1291202.aspx


Quest ce que tu veux leur faire subir  ces pauvres cochons ?

----------


## Gunny

> Quest ce que tu veux leur faire subir  ces pauvres cochons ?


Flskesteg ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Qu'est ce que tu veux leur faire subir  ces pauvres cochons ?


Rien pourquoi  ::mouarf:: 




> Flskesteg ?


Arrtes tu m'ouvre lapptit  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Pas de retour  la normale sans 90% de vaccins selon l'Institut Pasteur



> Il faudrait que ce pourcentage de personnes vaccines soit atteint d'ici le 1er septembre pour mettre fin aux mesures de contrles de l'pidmie de Covid-19.
> (...)
> "Si une telle couverture vaccinale ne peut tre atteinte, un certain contrle de la circulation du virus pourrait devoir tre maintenu, par exemple *par l'intermdiaire du tester-tracer-isoler*, de mesures de protections (par exemple masques) et d'un certain niveau de distanciation physique", crivent les chercheurs dans l'tude mise en ligne mardi. Mais les intentions vaccinales des Franais sont actuellement bien plus faibles. Selon la dernire enqute de Sant publique France fin mars, les intentions de vaccination taient au mieux de 79%, pour les plus de 65 ans, tombant  36% pour les 18-24 ans.


D'ici l plein de variants moins dangereux peuvent apparaitre.
J'aime bien le concept tester, tracer, isoler, c'est le protocole qui a t utilis dans certains pays asiatiques qui ont bien gr la situation. (c'est cool de laisser les gens sains se dplacer librement et enfermer les malades chez eux)
Est-ce que les tests peuvent indiquer si on a t malade et que maintenant on est guris ?
Se faire infecter par un virus et gurir, gnralement c'est comme se faire vacciner.

Macron garanti que le confinement prendra fin en mi-mai :
Pour Emmanuel Macron, il n'y aura pas un autre confinement d'ici septembre



> Le prsident de la Rpublique s'est voulu optimiste "face"  des collgiens, assurant que *le dconfinement aurait lieu  la mi-mai*, avec des assouplissements dede mesures cet t.


On verra comme a va voluer, c'est impossible d'anticiper ce qu'il va se passer. Cela dit, je pense qu'il est probable que la confinement actuel soit prolong, a m'tonnerait qu'il ne dure que 4 semaines (entre le moment o tu as t infect et le moment o les symptmes sont les plus forts il peut se passer 2, 3 semaines).

L'Allemagne va peut-tre se fermer un petit peu, vite fait :
COVID-19: ANGELA MERKEL FAVORABLE  UN "COURT VERROUILLAGE" DE TOUTE L'ALLEMAGNE



> Le dirigeant de l'une des rgions du pays rclame un confinement rapide et dur dans tout le pays pour une priode transitoire "de deux  trois semaines". Angela Merkel soutient l'ide, selon une porte-parole.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'tude est peut-tre fausse, mais en tout cas c'est possible que des vaccins existants soient peu efficace contre certains nouveaux variants.
Vaccination: Le vaccin Pfizer serait moins efficace contre le variant sud-africain, selon une tude isralienne



> Le variant sud-africain du coronavirus est davantage capable de  franchir  les dfenses du vaccin Pfizer/BioNTech que les autres formes du virus. Tel est le rsultat dune tude mene par luniversit de Tel-Aviv et Clalit, la principale caisse maladie du pays qui a *compar 400 personnes non vaccines ayant contract le Covid-19  400 autres personnes partiellement ou totalement vaccines et layant galement contract.*
> 
> Selon cette tude publie samedi mais non encore value par des pairs, moins de 1 % des contaminations en Isral sont dues au variant sud-africain. Mais parmi les 150 personnes ayant reu les deux doses ncessaires du vaccin,  le taux de prvalence (du variant sud-africain) tait huit fois plus lev que chez les personnes non vaccines , indique ltude.  Cela veut dire que le vaccin Pfizer/BioNtech, bien quextrmement protecteur, noffre probablement pas le mme niveau de protection contre le variant sud-africain du coronavirus  que contre les autres formes du virus, note ltude.

----------


## Invit

> L'tude est peut-tre fausse,


ou peut-tre que c'est encore une tude qui ne dit rien et que les journalistes n'ont pas compris :

"non encore value par des pairs"

"Mais vu le  trs petit nombre de personnes vaccines infectes  par le variant sud-africain -huit-, cest  statistiquement insignifiant , a-t-elle estim."

----------


## Ryu2000

En attendant il y a des gens qui ont reu 2 doses de vaccin et qui sont quand mme tomb malade des semaines plus tard.
Exactement comme avec la grippe, le vaccin ne peut pas tre efficace contre tous les variants.
Agns Buzyn sur l'pidmie de grippe : "Les industriels doivent parier sur les souches qui vont circuler 6 mois avant que le premier virus napparaisse"

Il est tout a fait possible que des nouveaux variants insensible aux vaccins Moderna, Pfizer, Johnson&Johnson apparaissent.

----------


## Invit

> En attendant il y a des gens qui ont reu 2 doses de vaccin et qui sont quand mme tomb malade des semaines plus tard.


Voila, c'est exactement ce que veut dire "le vaccin est efficace  95%", qu'on rpte depuis des mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec des nouveaux variants ce pourcentage pourrait diminuer.

----------


## Invit

> Avec des nouveaux variants ce pourcentage pourrait diminuer.


Tout  fait. Mais ce n'est pas ce que montre l'tude.

Et avec des ailes, les licornes roses pourraient galoper sur les arcs-en-ciel. Mais ce n'est pas non plus ce que montre l'tude.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce n'est pas ce que montre l'tude.


Pour l'instant.
Des nouveaux variants rsistants aux vaccins et trs contagieux peuvent apparaitre et se rpandre.

Pour l'instant a va, les variants les plus rsistants aux vaccins ne circulent pas beaucoup, mais a peut changer.
Plus contagieux, plus rsistant, mais moins rpandu : faut-il avoir peur du "variant Henri Mondor" ?



> Un nouveau variant du coronavirus, le "variant Henri Mondor" - du nom de l'hpital o il a t identifi -, *porteur de mutations qui pourraient le rendre plus transmissible ou rduire sa sensibilit  la vaccination*, est sous surveillance en France. Il reprsenterait aujourd'hui environ 2% des nouvelles contaminations.

----------


## Invit

> Pour l'instant.
> Des nouveaux variants rsistants aux vaccins et trs contagieux peuvent apparaitre et se rpandre.
> 
> Pour l'instant a va, les variants les plus rsistants aux vaccins ne circulent pas beaucoup, mais a peut changer.
> Plus contagieux, plus rsistant, mais moins rpandu : faut-il avoir peur du "variant Henri Mondor" ?


Et sinon, a t'arrive de partager des infos qui n'ont pas du conditionnel  toutes les phrases ?
Tiens par exemple, sur lAngleterre qui r-ouvre ses bars et restaurants aprs sa campagne de vaccination ?

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de vaccin, a me rappelle un truc :
Le Chili se reconfine, malgr son taux de vaccination trs lev
tats-Unis : pourquoi les contaminations augmentent malgr une campagne vaccinale massive
Covid-19. Malgr le confinement et la vaccination, le nombre de dcs et de cas explosent en Isral
Covid-19 : des clusters dtects dans des Ehpad malgr la vaccination des rsidents

Bon aprs ils disent que tu ne fais pas de forme grave quand t'as t vaccin.
Le gouvernement veut changer la philosophie des Franais, il faudrait qu'ils soient tous volontaire pour se vacciner chaque anne contre la grippe par exemple  ::roll::  ::(: 
VACCINER 90% DES ADULTES? ALAIN FISCHER JUGE LE SEUIL "TRS DIFFICILE"  ATTEINDRE



> "Pour la grippe par exemple, les Britanniques et les Amricains les vaccinent beaucoup. Pas tellement pour les protger, car ils ne font pas de grippes svres, mais pour limiter la diffusion du virus  leurs grands-parents. *Ce nest pas dans la philosophie de la vaccination franaise, mais on va devoir tendre vers cela* pour le Covid", concde l'immunologue.


Je trouve que c'est plus simple de ne vacciner que les personnes  risque.

----------


## ONTAYG

Remonter un article sur Isral qui date de plus de 2 mois actualit chaude  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Ok, j'abandonne. Ca ne m'intresse pas de troller sur les titres putaclics des articles alors que leur contenu dit  peu prs le contraire de ce que tu sous-entends.

----------


## Ryu2000

> date de plus de 2 mois


J'ai jamais dis que je ne partageais que des articles rcents dans cette liste.

Si a peut vous faire plaisir il y a a qui est plus rcent :
Des rappels de vaccin imposs tous les six mois en Isral ? C'est plus compliqu que a...



> Dans la suite de son intervention, Benjamin Netanyahu explique pourquoi ces doses sont importantes. "Nous ne savons pas la dure de la protection qu'elles confrent, *ce qui nous oblige  nous prparer au pire scnario"*, glisse-t-il. "Cest--dire devoir vacciner tous les six mois." On constate ici que le Premier ministre ne parle  aucun moment d'imposer  la population une telle chance, mais qu'il explique simplement dployer des moyens pour garantir que les autorits puissent ragir si l'immunit venait  se rvler moins longue qu'espre.


Les laboratoires pensent au scnario dans lequel il faudrait constamment se faire vacciner pour tre  jour.
a peut se passer comme avec les vaccins contre la grippe. Un vaccin ne peut pas contrer tous les variants de grippe qui circulent (et des nouveaux variants peuvent apparaitre n'importe quand).

Bon de toute faon en France on a pas fini de vacciner tout le monde, d'ici l on devrait en apprendre plus.
L'objectif est extrmement lev, vacciner 90% des adultes c'est trop ambitieux.

----------


## Charvalos

> Ok, j'abandonne. Ca ne m'intresse pas de troller sur les titres putaclics des articles alors que leur contenu dit  peu prs le contraire de ce que tu sous-entends.


C'est Ryu, faut pas se fatiguer. Il ne lit que les titres et jamais le contenu.  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est Ryu, faut pas se fatiguer. Il ne lit que les titres et jamais le contenu.


Tu penses vraiment qu'il lit ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'tude est peut-tre fausse, mais en tout cas c'est possible que des vaccins existants soient peu efficace contre certains nouveaux variants.
> Vaccination: Le vaccin Pfizer serait moins efficace contre le variant sud-africain, selon une tude isralienne


C'est pas de bol d'tre tomb sur cet article car apparemment Pfizer est justement parmi les vaccins qui protgent le mieux contre le variant sud africain.
source



> Concernant les territoires o le variant sud-africain reprsente prs de la moiti des cas et o la fourniture dun seul type de vaccins est favorise par les contraintes logistiques, (Guyane, Mayotte, La Runion), la HAS recommande la poursuite de la stratgie mise en place avec utilisation exclusive des vaccins  ARNm.
> 
> Concernant la situation en Moselle, dans un contexte o le variant Sud-Africain est significativement prsent mais sans augmentation de sa prvalence au cours des quatre dernires semaines, la HAS recommande  ce stade, de continuer  privilgier laccs aux vaccins pour lesquels on dispose de donnes en faveur du maintien dun niveau lev defficacit contre le variant dit  sud-africain . Il sagit des vaccins Comirnaty (BioNTech/Pfizer) et ARNm-1273 (Moderna)[4], dune part et du vaccin Janssen[5], dautre part, ds lors quil sera disponible.
> 
> Pour cela, la HAS recommande la mise en place, en Moselle, dun accs aux professionnels autoriss en ville  ces vaccins.
> ...
> Le variant dit  sud -africain  diffuse  un niveau nettement infrieur, estim  moins de 20 % actuellement dans tous les autres dpartements, ce qui ne justifie pas de mettre en place,  ce stade, de stratgie diffrencie de recours aux vaccins dans dautres territoires.


La mauvaise nouvelle serait plutt pour le vaccin AstraZeneca, et cela ne va pas nous aider  avoir rapidement une couverture vaccinale efficace et maximale si l'on doit se passer de ce vaccin. Donc oui on peut avoir des inquitudes en cas de prolifration du variant sud-africain mais apparemment tu n'as pas choisi l'information la plus pertinente pour en parler.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est dommage que les salles de sports soient fermes, le confinement contraint de nombreuses personnes  tre inactives :
Le manque d'exercice accroit le risque de faire une forme plus svre du Covid-19, selon une tude



> Comme facteur de risque de maladie grave, l'inactivit physique n'est dpasse que par un ge avanc et des antcdents de transplantation d'organe, selon les chercheurs. Et *compare aux autres facteurs de risque comme le tabagisme, l'obsit, l'hypertension artrielle, les maladies cardiovasculaires ou le cancer, "l'inactivit physique tait le facteur de risque le plus important dans tous les rsultats"*, soulignent-ils, sans pour autant apporter la preuve d'un lien direct entre le manque d'exercice et les rsultats obtenus.


Cela dit, ceux qui ont des problmes de sant peuvent avoir une ordonnance pour se rendre  la salle :
Obsit, hypertension... le sport sur ordonnance largi aux maladies chroniques

----------


## foetus

Comme on dit  ::mrgreen::  "je me suis perdu sur Youtube" et "l'algo Youtube a remont cette vido Pourquoi ? no lo s"

C'est 1 reportage d'avril 2021 de France 3 Provence-Alpes-Cte d'Azur sur 1 nouveau traitement pour viter les Covid longs (s'il est pris tt) : l'azithromycine
Oui 2021  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'Azithromycine


C'est mieux de tester a que le Remdesivir  ::ptdr:: . Mme l'OMS a fini par le dconseiller.
Remdsivir inefficace : comment la Commission europenne s'est laisse sduire par Gilead



> Depuis le 20 novembre, l'OMS dconseille le Remdsivir pour traiter le Covid. *En octobre, la Commission europenne avait sign un contrat pour permettre aux tats europens d'acheter jusqu' 1,2 milliard de dollars de ce traitement*. L'institution s'est-elle fait berner ? Nous lui avons pos la question.


Il faudra peut-tre une nouvelle dose de Pfizer chaque anne :
Vaccin contre le Covid-19 : une troisime dose de Pfizer  probablement  ncessaire, assure le PDG



> Les personnes ayant reu le vaccin de Pfizer devront  nouveau recevoir une dose, a affirm jeudi 15 avril le patron du gant pharmaceutique amricain.  Une hypothse vraisemblable est quune troisime dose sera probablement ncessaire, entre six mois et douze mois, et  partir de l, *il y aura une vaccination  nouveau chaque anne*, mais tout cela doit tre confirm , a prcis Albert Bourla, prsident-directeur gnral (PDG) de Pfizer, dans des dclarations rendues publiques par la chane CNBC.  Et dautre part, les variants joueront un rle-cl.


J'espre que a ne devra jamais obligatoire, je ne me fais pas vacciner contre le grippe, a m'ennuierait de me faire vacciner contre a
Par contre celui qui se fait vacciner contre le grippe chaque anne pourra peut-tre faire d'une pierre deux coups.

----------


## virginieh

N'empche on a la rponse  ceux qui croient que Macron ne fait rien  propos de l'pidmie :


```
"Nous n'oublierons aucun visage, aucun nom", affirme Emmanuel Macron alors que le virus a fait 100 000 morts en France
```

Il fait un scrapbook des photos de toutes les victimes  et replace leur noms dessous pour les savoir par coeur. Il agit.  ::calim2::

----------


## CinePhil

Interview d'un mdecin sur les chiffres de la Covid en Belgique.
https://www.facebook.com/kairospress...74172166793958

----------


## ABCIWEB

> N'empche on a la rponse  ceux qui croient que Macron ne fait rien  propos de l'pidmie :
> 
> 
> ```
> "Nous n'oublierons aucun visage, aucun nom", affirme Emmanuel Macron alors que le virus a fait 100 000 morts en France
> ```
> 
> Il fait un scrapbook des photos de toutes les victimes  et replace leur noms dessous pour les savoir par coeur. Il agit.


Je ne sais pas qui lui fait ses discours, mais c'est de son niveau, totalement  ct de la plaque. Il aurait mieux fait de ne rien dire plutt que sortir cette phrase gnrique, ou s'excuser pour les morts qui lui sont directement imputables, pour avoir organis des lections sans moyen de protection la veille d'un confinement gnral. 

Sans oublier le reste, le non renouvellement du stock de masque par Salomon mais qu'il imputait aux gouvernements prcdents, etc. Totale incomptence de A  Z, sauf pour les soutiens aux entreprises et le chmage partiel mais a c'est plus facile puisqu'il suffit de payer en creusant la dette qu'il va nous demander de rembourser avec des rformes antisociales puisque c'est sa seule volont et son seul savoir faire. Et maintenant il joue aux pidmiologiste. Un prsident de la rpublique qui veut se donner l'apparence d'un super hro alors qu'il ne serait pas  la hauteur d'un second rle dans une caricature des films de Marvel. L'interprtation manque de profondeur et il n'est pas aid par ses dialogues, rien n'est srieux, tout est bcl et le personnage n'incarne rien, rien d'humain.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure comme ils se goinfrent les types c'est impressionnant  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: :
Des mdecins pays jusqu 750 euros de lheure pour vacciner, l'Assurance maladie met fin  la facturation  l'acte



> Mais l'Assurance maladie a dcid  partir du jeudi 15 avril, de passer  *forfait horaire  105 .* "Il a t dcid de retenir un mode unique de rmunration dans ces centres, en supprimant la possibilit de facturer  lacte la prise en charge de chaque patient vaccin", dtaille l'organisme. 
> 
> Une journe travaille en semaine sera donc rmunre 840 euros, avec en plus des majorations le samedi aprs-midi, les dimanches et les jours fris. Un mdecin pourra donc gagner 920  tous les dimanches travaills. Toutefois, la facturation  l'acte continue de s'appliquer pour un mdecin qui vaccine son propre cabinet


Je comprend mieux pourquoi tant de gnralistes sont pro vaccination. Leur rves serait une vaccination obligatoire pour tous, tous les 6 mois.

On a encore dcouvert un nouveau variant :
Flambe du coronavirus en Inde : que sait-on du variant "double mutant" qui inquite le monde ?



> L'Inde est frappe de plein fouet par une deuxime vague de Covid-19. En l'espace de 24 heures, 200 000 contaminations ont t recenses dans le pays, un record. Cette flambe pourrait tre due au "variant indien", dit "double mutant". *Il serait  la fois plus contagieux et plus rsistant aux anticorps.*





> Je ne sais pas qui lui fait ses discours, mais c'est de son niveau, totalement  ct de la plaque.


C'est tellement n'importe quoi, que je commence  me demander si ce n'est pas lui qui les crits. (quand il tait au collge une professeur de Franais a du lui le fliciter pour un texte et il ne s'en est jamais remis)
Si il y a des auteurs de discours et une conseillre en communication, il ne doit pas beaucoup couter leur conseils ^^.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Cela arrive un peu tard , par contre l'ide de fond est pas mal : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...r_4379421.html

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Hantavirus. Nouvelle pidmie : https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...a-2056945.html ?

----------


## CinePhil

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Hantavirus. Nouvelle pidmie : https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...a-2056945.html ?


7 malades alors qu'il y en a environ 95 par an habituellement et particulirement dans le nord-est o ces 7 malades rsident, on ne peut pas encore parler d'pidmie...

Mais bien sr la presse monte a en pingle pour faire peur !

----------


## CinePhil

Analyse des chiffres de la mortalit attribue  la covid en 2020 et au dbut du premier trimestre 2021 :



> Comme lobserve Anne Fagot-Largeault dans son dernier ouvrage (Ontologie du devenir, Odile Jacob), la grippe espagnole a fait au dbut du XXme sicle 50 millions de morts dans le monde alors que la population tait 4 fois moindre. Notre seuil de tolrance  la mort sest effondr. Nest-ce pas vanit ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> la grippe espagnole a fait au dbut du XXme sicle 50 millions de morts dans le monde alors que la population tait 4 fois moindre.


Ouais mais  l'poque ils ne pouvaient pas faire grand chose contre, il y avait moins de connaissances et de technologie.
Aujourd'hui les gouvernements peuvent se fliciter en disant que si le SARS-CoV-2 fait si peu de mort c'est grce  toutes les mesures qui ont t mises en place.

On ne pourra jamais savoir si avec moins de restrictions il y aurait eu plus de morts.
En attendant nous n'avons pas fini de subir des restrictions, parce qu'il y a toujours des malades en ranimation et il y a toujours des nouveaux mutants qui apparaissent.
Mais  force les systmes immunitaires de tous ceux qui vivent l o le virus circulent seront capable de lutter contre ce virus, comme ils savent trs bien lutter contre le rhume, la grippe, l'angine, etc.
Que ce soit en entrant en contact naturellement avec le virus ou par la vaccination, les survivants seront tous capable de se dfendre. Le SARS-CoV-2 fera bientt moins de mort que la grippe.

----------


## Danfre

> Ouais mais  l'poque ils ne pouvaient pas faire grand chose contre, il y avait moins de connaissances et de technologie.
> Aujourd'hui les gouvernements peuvent se fliciter en disant que si le SARS-CoV-2 fait si peu de mort c'est grce  toutes les mesures qui ont t mises en place.
> 
> On ne pourra jamais savoir si avec moins de restrictions il y aurait eu plus de morts.
> En attendant nous n'avons pas fini de subir des restrictions, parce qu'il y a toujours des malades en ranimation et il y a toujours des nouveaux mutants qui apparaissent.
> Mais  force les systmes immunitaires de tous ceux qui vivent l o le virus circulent seront capable de lutter contre ce virus, comme ils savent trs bien lutter contre le rhume, la grippe, l'angine, etc.
> Que ce soit en entrant en contact naturellement avec le virus ou par la vaccination, les survivants seront tous capable de se dfendre. Le SARS-CoV-2 fera bientt moins de mort que la grippe.


"Si peu"... Et c'est fou de voir, qu'un an plus tard, on essaye toujours de minimiser les choses de faon aussi dgueulasse. On a quand mme dpass les 100000 morts en France, hein. Tant mieux pour vous si vous n'avez pas t concerns, un peu de dcence pour les autres ce serait bien aussi.


Et tenez,pour complter dans la srie des arguments foireux, un petit florilge collect par l'excellent Monsieur Phi :
L'avis de nos grands "penseurs" :



Et sur le fameux sujet de la libert vs les restrictions :

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a quand mme dpass les 100000 morts en France


C'est subjectif comme truc. Pour moi c'est ngligeable. (a fait quoi ? 0,15% de la population Franaise ?)
En gros, chaque anne en France 150 000 personnes meurent du cancer et 150 000 personnes meurent de problme de cur. Parfois la grippe fait 15 000 morts.
Une partie des morts "Covid" est compose de gens qui seraient morts de toute faon.

----------


## CinePhil

L'Acadmie de Mdecine recommandait la vitamine D en traitement prventif et suppltif  la covid19... ds mai 2020 !

----------


## Invit

> L'Acadmie de Mdecine recommandait la vitamine D en traitement prventif et suppltif  la covid19... ds mai 2020 !


Vraiment ?
"La vitamine D ne peut tre considre comme un traitement prventif ou curatif de linfection due au SARS-CoV-2 ; mais en attnuant la tempte inflammatoire et ses consquences, elle pourrait tre considre comme un adjuvant  toute forme de thrapie."

----------


## CinePhil

J'avais effectivement mal lu la phrase : ""La vitamine D NE peut tre considre" mais il y a quand mme un paradoxe avec la recommandation qui suit dans la note :



> -recommande de doser rapidement le taux de vitamine D srique  (cest--dire la 25 OHD) chez les personnes ges  de  plus  de  60  ans  atteintes  de  Covid-19, et d*administrer, en cas de carence*, une dose de charge de 50.000  100.000 UI *qui pourrait contribuer  limiter les complications respiratoires*;
> -recommande d*apporter une supplmentation en vitamine D de 800  1000 UI/jour* chez les personnes ges de moins de 60 ans ds la confirmation du diagnostic de Covid-19.


C'est pour a que j'ai parl de traitement suppltif.

----------


## Ryu2000

En rgle gnrale les gens sont carencs en vitamine D. La vitamine D amliore le fonctionnement du systme immunitaire. Il est toujours intressant de se supplmenter en vitamine D, surtout quand il y a des maladies qui circulent.
SARS-CoV-2 ou pas a ne change rien, la vitamine D est ncessaire au bon fonctionnement du systme immunitaire donc c'est mieux de ne pas en tre carenc.

Le truc bizarre c'est que les mdias ont prsents a comme quelque chose de dangereux  cause des surdoses.
C'est comme tout il faut respecter la dose. C'est dangereux de prendre trop de n'importe quoi, si tu bois 14L d'eau dans la mme journe tu risques d'avoir des problmes. (concentration en sel minraux trop faible)

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans certains pays des grands rassemblements ont lieu :
En Isral, une bousculade gante fait plus de 40 morts lors dun plerinage juif



> Les autorits avaient permis la prsence de 10 000 personnes dans lenceinte du tombeau, mais, selon les organisateurs, plus de 650 bus ont t affrts dans tout le pays, *soit au minimum 30 000 personnes, tandis que la presse locale faisait tat de 100 000 personnes sur place*.


Il y avait peut-tre plus de monde qu'au Hellfest.
Finalement c'est peut-tre pas si mal cette histoire de vaccin.  ::idea:: 

===
Trs bientt tous les plus de 18 ans pourront aller se faire vacciner :
COVID-19: MACRON CONFIRME L'OUVERTURE DE LA VACCINATION  TOUS LES ADULTES LE 15 JUIN



> *En attendant, la vaccination est ouverte ds ce samedi  "quelque 4 millions de Franais fragiles", soit tous les adultes qui ont une "maladie chronique", comme l'obsit, l'hypertension, le diabte, l'insuffisance rnale, cardiaque ou les cancers.* Viendra ensuite le 15 mai l'ouverture  tous les plus de 50 ans, sans exception, a confirm Emmanuel Macron sur Twitter.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Graphique explicite (dsol pour la qualit) :

----------


## Ryu2000

Vaccination : Pour les jeunes obses, le soulagement et lespoir dun  t heureux 



> Les personnes majeures obses peuvent se faire vacciner en France depuis ce samedi, quel que soit leur ge.Un largissement de la vaccination qui soulage cette population particulirement  risque.Avec la premire dose reue, de nombreuses personnes obses voient enfin le bout du tunnel.


Je trouve que c'est bien que les obses de moins de 55 ans aient accs  la vaccination avant ceux qui sont en bonne sant.
Tomber malade est beaucoup plus dangereux pour eux, que pour une personne en forme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Vers une reprise des concerts debout :  https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/998236/a...ee-des-brevets ? 




> DIRECT. Covid-19: les festivals debout  partir du 1er juillet, avec 4m par personne	
> 
> Les festivals en plein air et en configuration debout pourront reprendre avec une jauge de 4 m par festivalier  partir du 1er juillet, a annonc jeudi la ministre de la Culture Roselyne Bachelot.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Dans certains pays des grands rassemblements ont lieu :
> En Isral, une bousculade gante fait plus de 40 morts lors dun plerinage juif
> 
> Il y avait peut-tre plus de monde qu'au Hellfest.
> Finalement c'est peut-tre pas si mal cette histoire de vaccin. 
> 
> ===
> Trs bientt tous les plus de 18 ans pourront aller se faire vacciner :
> COVID-19: MACRON CONFIRME L'OUVERTURE DE LA VACCINATION  TOUS LES ADULTES LE 15 JUIN


Peux-tu m'expliquer  pourquoi  on ne vaccine pas les enfants et jeunes mineurs  scolariss ,les  tudiants  qui  sont un vecteur de propagation plus que prouv .
Un  jeune  scolarise  garantit  l''infection  de chaque famille.
Alors  qu'un enseignant  vaccin  garantit  sa propre  sant.
Je  trouve  aberrant  cette  non vaccination  et  la fermeture  des ecoles,colleges  ,lyces &  universites qui est un pis aller. 
Les milieux  collectifs  doivent etre la priorit vaccinale .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peux-tu m'expliquer  pourquoi  on ne vaccine pas les enfants


Parce qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de vaccin, plus t'es jeune plus ton systme immunitaire se met  jour rapidement. Peu d'enfants de 12 ans sont morts du SARS-CoV-2.
Il y a des tudes qui montrent que globalement les enfants ne font pas de forme grave et sont peu contagieux.
C'est toujours mieux d'viter un nouveau vaccin. C'est cool qu'on ne force pas les enfants  se faire vacciner. Mais on peut surement faire vacciner les enfants obses, diabtiques, immunodprims, etc. Parce que si t'as une leucmie, l le virus peut te faire mal.

====
Bon sinon, Melenchon ne semble pas d'accord avec les gars d'LREM, il y a un truc qui colle pas quelque part :

Mlenchon dit que le gouvernement Franais tait contre les licences libres sur les vaccins ou un truc comme a :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...79572265082881
> Papa #Biden a parl. Mini #Macron s'aligne. Victoire totale pour nous tous qui nous sommes mobiliss dans le monde entier pour les licences libres sur les #vaccins.





> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...42587786072068
> L'Europe qui protge est le dernier obstacle aux licences libres sur les #vaccins anti #Covid19. Sans oublier au Parlement europen, les Franais : toute la droite, le RN, LREM et 3 dputs PS. L'Europe des valeurs blabla : non assistance  personne en danger


Un petit message d'Adrien Quatennens (il partage des images) :



> https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...01707364614145
> Entre vritable changement davis et sincre foutage de gueule, on hsite ! 🙄 #brevets


Des types d'LREM ne disent pas la mme chose (le type s'appelle Clment Beaune, peut-tre que a dit quelque chose  quelqu'un) :



> https://twitter.com/CBeaune/status/1390253853359083520
> #Vaccin | Tant mieux, les tats-Unis se rallient  *ce que la la France et lUnion europenne dfendent depuis un an* : faire du vaccin un bien public mondial !
> Au-del des annonces, il faut du concret, vite : lenjeu est de produire et livrer des doses aux pays en difficult.


Le gars partage une vido de Macron qui dfend les vaccins libres. Alors que si on cherche on trouve des dclarations de Macron un peu plus ancienne o il tait contre les vaccins libres.
Changer d'avis c'est trs bien, le problme c'est que les gens d'LREM essaient de faire croire qu'ils dfendaient les vaccins libres depuis le dbut.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

En Belgique , campagne d'appel  la dsobissance civile : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/999373/a...rdees-mouscron

----------


## MABROUKI

> Parce qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de vaccin, plus t'es jeune plus ton systme immunitaire se met  jour rapidement. Peu d'enfants de 12 ans sont morts du SARS-CoV-2.
> Il y a des tudes qui montrent que globalement les enfants ne font pas de forme grave et sont peu contagieux.
> C'est toujours mieux d'viter un nouveau vaccin. C'est cool qu'on ne force pas les enfants  se faire vacciner. Mais on peut surement faire vacciner les enfants obses, diabtiques, immunodprims, etc. Parce que si t'as une leucmie, l le virus peut te faire mal.


Tu  n'as pas  repondu aux questions  poses : pourquoi fermer les tablissements d'enseignements comme lieu  de propagation du covid 19,puisque  cette population est considre  comme immune naturellement, mais  porteuse du virus, selon toi ?
Est-ce  qu'une personne immune  porte le  virus ? oui ou non.

sur  ce lien  video (direct 22 h)  ce  media  trs  officiel  & scrogneugneu se fait l'cho   de la  vaccination  des  enfants aux  USA at Canada :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

L'Australie contrainte de trouver une autre politique de fermeture de frontire  cause de l'UE . Pas assez de vaccins ni de vaccins ... 

https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...y2m?li=BBoJvSH

Fermeture des frontires jusqu'en 2022 ? 

conomiquement l'Australie est entrain de saper son conomie  ::?: 

Pour les Australiens, Neo zlandais et autres, j'esperent qu'ils pourront se rouvrir aux mondes ... Tout cela a cause des conneries de l'UE sur l'export des vaccins ! Isols sur leurs cailloux comme ils sont c'est juste tuer leur conomie en les laissant dans une merde noire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi fermer les tablissements d'enseignements comme lieu  de propagation du covid 19


J'en sais rien.
Comme dis le proverbe : les voies du gouvernement sont impntrables (ou "the governement works in mysterious way" en anglais). Les humains ne peuvent pas comprendre un gouvernement.
L je crois que les coles sont ouvertes. Mais c'tait probablement pour viter que les enfants contaminent les adultes.

Les enfants peuvent tomber malade et contaminer des gens. Mais globalement ils ne font pas de forme grave (a c'est certains, on voit bien dans les statistiques que trs peu d'enfants meurent) et apparemment ils ne sont pas trs contagieux. (a dpend des tudes)




> la vaccination des enfants aux USA at Canada


Pourvu qu'on en arrive pas  ce stade en France. Si on pouvait viter a ce serait cool.
Tant que c'est pas obligatoire a va.
La chose positive c'est que parfois pour se rendre  un vnement il faut prouver qu'on a t vaccin, mais si on a contract la maladie et qu'on a gurit on a galement le droit d'y aller.
Avec un peu de chance plein d'enfants sont tomb malade et on guris, sans se rendre compte de rien, du coup leur systme immunitaire s'est mis  jour, ils n'ont pas besoin de vaccin.




> Fermeture des frontires jusqu'en 2022 ?


Pourquoi pas ?
Better safe than sorry comme on dit.
Ils ont raison de se protger, le virus ne circule pas trop par l-bas, donc autant que a reste comme a.




> conomiquement l'Australie est entrain de saper son conomie


Le pays se porte relativement bien, l-bas les festivals ont lieu. Les bars et les salles de sports sont ouverts.
Les gens peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent, *parce que les frontires ont t fermes.*
Fermer des frontires strictement a sauve des vies.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pourquoi pas ?
> Better safe than sorry comme on dit.
> Ils ont raison de se protger, le virus ne circule pas trop par l-bas, donc autant que a reste comme a.
> 
> Le pays se porte relativement bien, l-bas les festivals ont lieu. Les bars et les salles de sports sont ouverts.
> Les gens peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent, *parce que les frontires ont t fermes.*
> Fermer des frontires strictement a sauve des vies.


Je ne critique pas le fait que l'Australie, comme Nouvelle Zealand ferment leur frontire . Ils veulent se protger du virus c'est normal.

Je prend l'exemple de la Norvge : 

> 2020 confinement et fermeture des frontires
> peu de cas 
> 2021 (l'arrive des variant en plus) nempche pas une flambe des cas (voir mes posts de mars / avril )  ...

Le problme de fond est que les humains continuent de voyager qu'on le veille ou non . Il ne peut pas y avoir 0 zro voyageur. Les pays ne sont pas des forteresses imprenables ...

Ce qui est maintenant  craindre, ce que les pays qui se son barricads voient exploser les cas .

Soit Australie, comme Nouvelle Zealand arrivent  vacciner massivement (ce que je doute fort quand je vois lEurope bloquer l'envoi de vaccin ... ) , sinon je vois bien arriver une nouvelle flambe la bas ... 

On a eu 3 vagues. 

A mon sens , les pays qui "retardent" et se barricadent , risquent trs gros. Il y a de quoi tre trs inquiets pour ces pays .  ::?: 

Au plus l'Australie et la Nouvelle Zealand verrouilleront leur pays, au plus ils aggraveront une catastrophe conomique et sociale qui sera encore plus forte sur le long terme ... 

L'autre particularit de ces pays , c'est aussi la faible densit de population et la distanciation trs importantes avec les infras mdicales en cas de ppin.

Les "minis confinements"  rptition en Nouvelle Zealand ne sont pas non plus trs bon signe ... Quasiment toutes les semaines une ville no zlandaise doit confiner 3/4/5 jours et tester massivement. L'herbe n'y est donc pas plus verte.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> On a eu 3 vagues. 
> 
> A mon sens , les pays qui "retardent" et se barricadent , risquent trs gros. Il y a de quoi tre trs inquiets pour ces pays . 
> 
> Au plus l'Australie et la Nouvelle Zealand verrouilleront leur pays, au plus ils aggraveront une catastrophe conomique et sociale qui sera encore plus forte sur le long terme ... 
> 
> L'autre particularit de ces pays , c'est aussi la faible densit de population et la distanciation trs importantes avec les infras mdicales en cas de ppin.
> ...


Euh non , ces 2 pays et  d'autres  , profiteront  (au sens le moins noble du mot profiteur) des larges mesures vaccinales prises par les autres pays  dont l'effet est d'radiquer la contagion.
Au moment opportun   ils "rouvriront" leur  pays  et  ,en bonus ,auront une bonne  sant conomique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Euh non , ces 2 pays et  d'autres  , profiteront  (au sens le moins noble du mot profiteur) des larges mesures vaccinales prises par les autres pays  dont l'effet est d'radiquer la contagion.
> Au moment opportun   ils "rouvriront" leur  pays  et  ,en bonus ,auront une bonne  sant conomique.


Au contraire , Australie, Nouvelle Zlande et pays limitrophes vont tre les dindons de la farce ! Donc un dsastre conomique en perspective  ::?: 

> Pays majoritairement tributaire des exportations anglaises et / ou  de l'UE pour les vaccins
> faible couverture vaccinale ( peine 15% de la population a eu au moins 1 dose)
> bloc de pays ferms (un bulle isole, dj isole conomiquement et gographiquement ... en plus douanirement maintenant) ... C'est de la folie pour le "mentale" des gens vivant la bas et dont les proches sont  l'autre bout du monde ... Pas possible de les voir pendant 24 ou 36 mois ?
> conomie fortement dpendante de la zone euro et USA et pays pauvres voisins (mains d'oeuvre bon march). L'Australie compte beaucoup sur une main duvre bon march pour faire tourner son industrie agricole, minire, portuaire ... Frontires fermes = pas de mains d'oeuvre
> la limitation des mouvements pour entrer et sortir d'Australie , fait exploser le prix des billets d'avions ... Ce qui menace la Quantas de faillite . 
> pays vaste ou l'pidmie se rpend lentement ... faible infras sanitaire dans le bush ... C'est un cocktail explosif si l'pidmie gagne les zones rcules du pays !

https://news-24.fr/lambassadeur-daus...-vaccin-covid/

Aucun pays ne ressortira gagnant ... ils ressortiront tous perdant car chaque pays  un avantage qu'il tire de la mondialisation ... Pas de mondialisation = pas profit qui rentre . La France c'est le tourisme ... Sans tourisme et bien des pertes abyssal.

Tout le monde se targue d'avoir verrouill ces frontires ... Jusqu'au jour ou la population va commencer  se rvolter et / ou se rebeller contre les mesures de fermeture ... Que les politiques et industriels se bougent leur popotins et produisent pour vacciner  tour de bras.

Je plains franchement les ocaniens coups du reste du monde  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme de fond est que les humains continuent de voyager qu'on le veille ou non


Bonne chance pour entrer illgalement en Australie ou en Nouvelle Zlande si tu te fais prendre tu risques de regrett d'avoir essay.
Ils ont une politique d'immigration diffrente de la notre.




> Soit Australie, comme Nouvelle Zealand arrivent  vacciner massivement


D'ici 2023 c'est largement jouable  ::P: 
Ils ont de la marge.




> A mon sens , les pays qui "retardent" et se barricadent , risquent trs gros.


Des annes aprs que tout soit fini, on ferra le bilan.
La stratgie de l'Australie est peut-tre bonne.
Ils ont suivi le protocole standard :
Il y a un nouveau virus potentiellement dangereux => on ferme les frontires.
Ils connaissant la rgle 0. C'est dj pas mal.




> Aucun pays ne ressortira gagnant ...


a c'est  cause de l'conomie mondiale. Ds qu'il y a un problme a touche tout le monde. C'est pour a qu'il faut tendre vers l'autonomie. Plus tu peux te passer des autres mieux c'est.
C'est pour a que l'hyper spcialisation est horrible, parfois le monde dpend d'une seule usine, ds que l'usine est  l'arrt a bloque des industries.




> La France c'est le tourisme


C'est triste  ::(: 
L'industrie du tourisme reprsente une part importante pour l'conomie franaise, un peu comme dans un pays du tiers-monde.
Ce serait pas mal qu'il y ait d'autres industries qui se dveloppent.




> Jusqu'au jour ou la population va commencer  se rvolter et / ou se rebeller contre les mesures de fermeture ..


Les gens qui trouvent que les frontires sont trop fermes aujourd'hui sont ultra minoritaire.
Il y a un paquet de gens qui aimeraient que les frontires soient plus fermes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si a continu comme a il faudra se faire vacciner tous les 6 mois :
Covid-19. Le variant indien est plus contagieux et semble rsister aux vaccins, selon lOMS



> Ce variant pourrait tre class par lOMS dans la liste des variants considrs comme plus dangereux que la version originelle du virus en raison de leur plus grande contagiosit, leur capacit  surmonter les dfenses que procure la vaccination et le taux de mortalit des patients atteints, a estim la scientifique.
> 
> Le variant B.1.617 prsente des mutations qui augmentent les transmissions, et qui peuvent aussi potentiellement le rendre rsistant aux anticorps qui se sont dvelopps grce  la vaccination ou  une contamination naturelle, a-t-elle expliqu.
> (...)
>  Plus le virus se rplique, se diffuse et se transmet, plus le risque de mutations et dadaptation augmente, a soulign la scientifique.  Les variants qui accumulent un grand nombre de mutations peuvent finalement devenir rsistants aux vaccins dont nous disposons actuellement .

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un problme qui est l depuis longtemps et qui sera encore l bien aprs le SARS-CoV-2.
Une tude prvoit une forte hausse des maladies lies  lobsit et  lalcool en France



> *Si la consommation d'alcool et l'volution du poids des Franais restent en l'tat*, le pays enregistrera d'ici 2030 73 000 nouveaux cas de cirrhoses, 55 000 nouveaux cas de cancers du foie et 61 000 nouveaux cas d'autres maladies chroniques du foie, selon cette tude rendue publique  l'occasion du Congrs europen sur l'obsit (10-13 mai), organis en ligne  du Covid-19.
> 
> Ses auteurs *prdisent* aussi 425 000 nouveaux cas de maladies coronariennes et 550 000 AVC.


Par exemple :
Obsit svre : 2,8 millions de morts chaque anne !



> Selon l'OMS (Organisation mondiale de la sant), en 2014, on dnombre 1,9 milliards d'adultes en surpoids et 600 millions dfinis comme  obses  dans le monde ; *au moins 2,8 millions en dcdent chaque anne, soit 6 850 par jour.* Considre dsormais comme un grave problme de sant publique, l'obsit est  l'origine de nombreuses complications qui entranent une surmortalit et touche les personnes de plus en plus jeunes. Face  cet enjeu, les Journes europennes de l'obsit reviennent les 18 et 19 mai 2018 pour une 9e dition (site en lien ci-dessous). Leur credo :  Osez, mangez, bougez pour votre sant  ; la Journe mondiale de l'obsit est, quant  elle, clbre le 11 octobre.


AVC : 40 000 morts par an en France



> C'est la premire cause de mortalit chez la femme, la troisime chez l'homme. Chaque anne en France, 150 000 personnes sont victimes d'un accident vasculaire crbral, un AVC. Cette attaque survient  la suite de l'arrt brutal de la circulation sanguine dans le cerveau, provoqu dans la plupart des cas par un caillot de graisse qui bloque une artre. Dans la zone touche, les cellules crbrales cessent d'tre irrigues et meurent.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Epidemie hors de contrle en Inde : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1003061/...om_direct=true

Mme chose dans les pays voisins : Npal , Bouthan , Pakistan , Sri Lanka , Bangladesh

Jeux de mots pourri : Avant l'pidmie tout allez bien et maintenant > bang la desh ...  ::lol::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

L'hypothse de l'accident / incident / ngligence dans un labo de Wuhan relanc : https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...0154_3244.html .

Il y a quelques mois, quand j'avais dj mis cette hypothse. Tout le monde m'avait rit au nez ... et me disait aussi que c'tait fantaisiste ... 

Quand le "bon sens" se fait entendre ... C'est pas tout les jours  ::?:

----------


## virginieh

Comme je l'avais dit  l'poque c'est une hypothse crdible, qui de toute faon continuera d'tre nie par la chine, pour des raisons politiques.
Et comme je l'avais dit  l'poque, qu'est ce que a changerait si c'tait avr ?
Pas grand chose les accidents peuvent toujours arriver dans ce genre de labo, malgr toutes les prcautions prises.
Le virus est l, et rsoudre ce problme est bien plus important que chercher un ou des coupables.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Comme je l'avais dit  l'poque c'est une hypothse crdible, qui de toute faon continuera d'tre nie par la chine, pour des raisons politiques.
> Et comme je l'avais dit  l'poque, qu'est ce que a changerait si c'tait avr ?


Beaucoup de pays cherchent  se ddouaner de certaines catastrophes (France > accident de la caravelle , accident du Bugaled Breizh ,  communication autour de l'accident de Tchernobyl , USA et Malaisie > Accident du MH370 , Russie > divers accidents militaires jamais rsolus, Chine > le covid ... ) 




> Pas grand chose les accidents peuvent toujours arriver dans ce genre de labo, malgr toutes les prcautions prises.


Tout  fait 




> Le virus est l, et rsoudre ce problme est bien plus important que chercher un ou des coupables.


Jespre qu'on en viendra  bout !  :8O:

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

J'entendais il y a une semaine sur France inter les diffrents moyens employs aux USA pour inciter  la vaccination, et on reconnait le pragmatisme amricain. Suivant les tats, cela peut-tre un ticket de concert gratuit, ou encore une bire, un joint de cannabis, de l'argent liquide, ou encore la participation  une tombola avec 1 million de dollars pour le gagnant, etc.

Bref les amricains ne manquent pas d'ides pour faire vacciner les plus rticents et avoir une couverture vaccinale maximale. C'est amusant de constater que ce serait impossible en France, on aurait tout de suite une association anti alcoolique ou anti drogue sur le dos, sans compter le gouvernement qui se vante de mobiliser, au dtriment du reste, les forces de police pour rcuprer quelques grammes de cannabis. Macron 43 ans, Biden 78 ans, petit clin d'oeil  ceux qui pensent qu'un prsident jeune est plus en phase avec le monde rel  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Suivant les tats, cela peut-tre un ticket de concert gratuit, ou encore une bire


Ah ouais on dirait que c'est vrai :
Cannabis, beignets, bire... les entreprises amricaines rcompensent les vaccins



> Dans ce pays o le vaccin AstraZeneca na toujours pas obtenu dautorisation, les entreprises amricaines encouragent les habitants  se faire vacciner en change de bons dachats, donuts, marijuana et autres petites cadeaux.





> C'est amusant de constater que ce serait impossible en France, on aurait tout de suite une association anti alcoolique ou anti drogue sur le dos


Je pense que a pourrait passer, dans le cadeau de nol de mon entreprise il y avait une bire. Donc pourquoi pas aprs un vaccin ? (aprs un don du sang il y a manger, a pourrait tre pareil aprs un vaccin)

Bon de toute faon en France tout le monde ne peut pas aller se faire vacciner. Moi par exemple je suis trop jeune et trop en bonne sant pour pouvoir me faire vacciner.  :8-): 
J'espre que l'pidmie sera termine avant que a arrive  mon tour  ::P: 
Avec un peu de chance en juin 2022 il y aura des festivals de 60 000 personnes sans masque et sans vaccin. Ce serait top  :+1:

----------


## Gunny

> Salut,
> 
> J'entendais il y a une semaine sur France inter les diffrents moyens employs aux USA pour inciter  la vaccination, et on reconnait le pragmatisme amricain. Suivant les tats, cela peut-tre un ticket de concert gratuit, ou encore une bire, un joint de cannabis, de l'argent liquide, ou encore la participation  une tombola avec 1 million de dollars pour le gagnant, etc.
> 
> Bref les amricains ne manquent pas d'ides pour faire vacciner les plus rticents et avoir une couverture vaccinale maximale. C'est amusant de constater que ce serait impossible en France, on aurait tout de suite une association anti alcoolique ou anti drogue sur le dos, sans compter le gouvernement qui se vante de mobiliser, au dtriment du reste, les forces de police pour rcuprer quelques grammes de cannabis. Macron 43 ans, Biden 78 ans, petit clin d'oeil  ceux qui pensent qu'un prsident jeune est plus en phase avec le monde rel


Le gouvernement franais :

----------


## Nicodu10

Si la solution la plus simple (et a parait vident pour n'importe qui) tait de fermer les frontires ds le dbut (ex: Australie, Nouvelle Zlande) Pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas fait ? 
-> Pourquoi ont-ils pris un norme risque en rapatriant les Franais de Wuhan sans mme tester les militaires les accompagnants ? 

Un enfant, je crois, n'aurait mme pas commis ce genre d'erreur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas fait ?


Le gouvernement a sous estim le virus.
Au dbut de 2020, la France tait encore  fond dans le dlire "vive la libre circulation des biens et des personnes sans aucun contrle".  cette poque fermer les frontires taient inenvisageable pour le pouvoir.

C'est un peu de la faute  l'OMS et l'UE  ::P: 
Coronavirus : "Fermer les frontires n'est pas efficace, les virus n'ont pas de passeport"



> Alors que deux nouveaux cas de coronavirus sont confirms en France, la crainte d'une pandmie augmente. Des fermetures de frontires sont en question. *Mais l'Organisation mondiale de la sant estime que l'pidmie n'est pas hors de contrle*. Analyse de l'pidmiologiste Antoine Flahault.
> 
> Le monde n'est "tout simplement pas prt"  faire face  l'pidmie du nouveau coronavirus, *tant du point de vue "psychologique" que "matriel"*, a dclar mardi l'expert qui dirige la mission conjointe OMS/Chine.


L c'est l'avis des "experts" :
Coronavirus Covid-19 : la fermeture des frontires est-elle une mesure efficace pour lutter contre l'pidmie ?
Coronavirus : pourquoi la fermeture des frontires est juge "illusoire" et "inefficace"

Chaque jour des avions en provenance de Chine atterrissaient en France et il n'y avait aucun contrle (cela dit, est-ce que la France avait les moyens de tester les voyageurs  ce moment l ?).
La prochaine fois ce sera mieux gr. Maintenant on sait que les affiches c'est un peu faible.
Agns Buzyn sur le coronavirus: "Tous les aroports internationaux ont des affiches d'information"

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Si la solution la plus simple (et a parait vident pour n'importe qui) tait de fermer les frontires ds le dbut (ex: Australie, Nouvelle Zlande) Pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas fait ?


Car on a eu affaire  des pieds nickels.




> Pourquoi ont-ils pris un norme risque en rapatriant les Franais de Wuhan sans mme tester les militaires les accompagnants ?


Car on a eu affaire  des pieds nickels.

---

A la prochaine pidmie peut tre que les pays auront retenu la leon ... Continuer de garder les frontires ferms c'est comment dire . Penser qu'on peut vivre en autarcie . USA et Canada vont bien tt ou tard devoir rouvrir la frontire .

De manire plus pragmatique :

le besoin de scurit sanitaire ) c'est comprhensible que les pays prennent des dispositions pour viter une flamb de l'pidmie sur leur sol

le besoin de lien social ) c'est la que cela se corse, quand votre population est fortement tributaire des changes internationaux. La le maintient dans la dure de la fermeture des frontires commencent  poser de srieux problme prsycho-sociaux.

En gros  la prochaine alerte . On fige tout les mouvements (genre 2/3/4 mois) , histoire de bien maitriser l'incendie. Puis seulement ensuite on rouvre progressivement une fois les foyer teints .

Il y a fermer et fermer 

1) fermer de manire dure

2) contrler scrupuleusement et mthodiquement chaque personne qui passe un frontire. 

Dans le second cas on peut quand mme passer  condition d'accepter des process plus stricts et plus rigides.

----------


## Nicodu10

Au vu du cours du march du transport par conteneur qui va bientt nous faire une courbe verticale si a continue, les ruptures de stocks (qui sont dj bien prsentes) vont se faire de plus en plus visible (sans compter l'inflation...) 

https://harpex.harperpetersen.com/harpexVP.do


C'est bizarre quand mme avec les vaccins officiellement et avec les chiffres nous sommes normalement sur le point de nous en sortir. 
Mais quand on fouille bien les indicateurs conomiques nous indiquent le contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bizarre quand mme avec les vaccins officiellement et avec les chiffres nous sommes normalement sur le point de nous en sortir. 
> Mais quand on fouille bien les indicateurs conomiques nous indiquent le contraire.


Il y a 2 choses :
- les restrictions des liberts  cause d'un virus (on ne peut toujours pas faire des festivals de 60 000 personnes sans masque et sans certificat en France)
- la crise conomique
a fait longtemps qu'on s'enfonce dans une crise conomique profonde. Pandmie ou pas a ne change pas grand chose. (les tats se sont endetts de quelque dizaines milliards de plus, mais c'est une goute d'eau dans un ocan, vu qu'ils taient dj surendetts depuis longtemps)

Quand les mdias ou le gouvernement disent qu'on va s'en sortir, a ne veut pas dire que l'conomie se portera bien, a veut dire qu'un jour on aura plus  porter de masque.
L'aprs confinement va tre difficile, l'UE risque de nous imposer l'austrit, il va falloir essayer de s'endetter un peu moins vite, donc de diminuer les dpenses publics (a ne fonctionne pas, mais c'est la seule ide qu' l'UE).

La crise du Covid-19 fait exploser la dette publique, srieux dfi pour les grandes puissances



> Le FMI, qui publie jeudi son dernier rapport sur la surveillance budgtaire, rappelle que le montant total des aides des gouvernements pour lutter contre la crise sanitaire et conomique provoque par la pandmie de Covid-19 s'lve  *14.000 milliards de dollars*, soit 2.200 milliards de plus qu'en octobre dernier.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

La branche mdicale de la psychiatrie dborde  son tour : https://www.rtbf.be/info/belgique/de...ts?id=10769659

----------


## Ryu2000

Grippe aviaire H10N3 : la Chine a dtect un premier cas humain



> Le patient, g de 41 ans, est hospitalis depuis la fin avril. Il a fallu un mois pour identifier la maladie. Les autorits assurent que le risque dune pidmie est  extrmement faible .


 ::P: 

Avant 2020 quand on voyait ce genre d'article on s'en foutait, maintenant on sait que des fois a prend des proportions.  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

L'UE accepte les japonais en Europe , rtroactivement le Japon n'accepte pas encore les europens ... https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detai...is?id=10774492 

Wait and see.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Avant de prendre pour argent comptant l'article en question , le mieux est encore de tout lire l'article. 

Un groupe d'hommes politiques a mis une hypothse (donc rien d'officiel), simplement de l'lucubration et la gesticulation. 

C'est tellement pic que cela vaut le coup d'en rigoler ... c'est d'une absurdit sans nom.   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen:: 

Il y est propos de "dsactiver les droits civiques" en cas de "mise en quarantaine" en cas de maladie grave comme le covid . (par exemple dsactiver un titre d'identit comme permis de conduire). 

https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/305...es-quarantaine 

Bonne lecture

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un groupe d'hommes politiques a mis une hypothse


Ce n'est pas un groupe d'homme.
Coronavirus : Le Snat envisage-t-il de dsactiver temporairement le compte bancaire et le titre de transport des personnes en quarantaine?



> Le travail des membres [du Snat] vise  anticiper la survenue de nouvelles crises sanitaires, en recourant plus intensment aux outils numriques, "en assumant si ncessaires des mesures plus intrusives, mais aussi plus cibles et limites dans le temps", [selon] les rapporteurs *Ren-Paul Savary, Vronique Guillotin et Christine Lavarde* , nous apprend cet article.


Ils se sont juste inspir des pays asiatiques. Pourquoi  Singapour,  Taiwan et en Chine le problme a vite t rgl ? Parce qu'ils testent et ils tracent les malades.
En plus a permet de laisser ceux qui ne sont pas malade vivre plus normalement.
Je ne sais pas si ce projet finira pas tre mis en place dans le futur, mais si on oublie le risque d'abus de la part du gouvernement c'est quelque chose qui pourrait tre trs utile lors de la prochaine pandmie.
Les variants du SARS-CoV-2 ne sont pas trs dangereux, c'est clairement pas bola, mais peut-tre qu'un jour il y a aura une maladie dangereuse qui circulera.

Au lieu de confiner tout le monde, on pourrait ne confiner que ceux qui sont malades (mais il faudrait faire normment de tests pour les trouver, parce qu'il n'y a pas toujours de symptme)

===

Aujourd'hui il n'y a pas des masses de Franais qui sont malades :



> Pour les auteurs de ce document,  exploiter des donnes de manire intrusive et drogatoire  serait justifi par la finalit de telles mesures comme par leur limitation  un nombre restreint de personnes plutt qu lensemble du pays :  *Seules les personnes diagnostiques positives, soit moins de 0,1 % de la population fin mai 2021, [seraient] soumises  des mesures disolement*, [] troitement contrles (par une golocalisation en direct par exemple) et svrement sanctionnes (par une amende prleve automatiquement, par exemple).


Je pense que plupart des gens qui ont contract la maladie n'ont jamais t diagnostiqu. Beaucoup d'asymptomatiques ont t diagnostiqu, mais encore plus on du passer  ct, moi par exemple je n'ai jamais fais de test PCR ou je sais pas quoi. Si a se trouve j'ai t contamin par plusieurs variants.




> le Japon n'accepte pas encore les europens ...


Le Japon va ouvrir ses portes  certains pays. Le Japon essaie de ne pas prendre trop de risque. Ce serait dommage qu'une grosse vague de contamination dmarre  cause de touristes provenant d'un pays europen.

Apparemment le Japon a russi  ne pas annuler les JO. L'conomie du pays se porte extrmement mal, et il va s'endetter plusieurs de milliards de plus pour rien du tout. Ils sont aussi con que nous (la France va accueillir les JO de 2024, quelle ide de merde). Le bon ct c'est que a va faire chier les parisiens, il parait qu'en temps normal c'est dj bloqu de tous les cts, mais si en plus t'ajoute un village olympique  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que c'est une bonne nouvelle :
Covid-19 : l'immunit des personnes infectes pourrait durer plusieurs annes



> Dans certains cas, la prsence d'anticorps est dtectable chez les personnes infectes jusqu' treize mois aprs leur infection au Covid-19, souligne Le Monde , sans compter la prsence de cellules "mmoires" qui, en cas de rinfection, peuvent rapidement se transformer en cellules scrtant des anticorps.


Par contre ils disent qu'il faut quand mme se faire vacciner 3 fois

----------


## Ryu2000

Eux ils ne risquent pas de faire une forme grave, ils ont reu 2 ou 3 doses de vaccin puis ils se sont fait contaminer.
Maintenant les variants doivent leur faire moins mal qu'un rhume ou qu'une grippe.
En Isral, 40% de vaccins parmi les nouvelles contaminations : est-ce un chec ?

Plus les gens se feront infecter, vacciner, ou les deux, plus l'immunit collective sera forte.

----------


## Ryu2000

Une grosse manifestation a eu lieu  Londres :
Tens of thousands of anti-lockdown protesters march on London in biggest demo yet - with signs demanding 'arrest Matt Hancock' after he was caught cheating while preaching Covid rules to the rest of UK
C'est une exprience, on verra si a va crer un cluster ou pas.

C'est sympa il y a de la musique :
https://twitter.com/4_04_Not_Found/s...62123925639175

Je ne suis pas forcment d'accord avec le message, mais au niveau slogan, syllabes, boucle, a colle parfaitement :
https://twitter.com/Gsk50806282/stat...92814470037507

Il y avait du monde :
https://twitter.com/disclosetv/statu...79353325031425

----------


## fredoche

Excellentes images 

Bizarrement pas de robocops arnachs tout en noir pour cogner et mutiler dans le tas

Les 2 -1 vont-ils nous exprimer le pourquoi de ces moins ou est-ce juste un rflexe conditionn envers Ryu ? Il est _parfois_ difficile de rflchir pour les moutons

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bizarrement pas de robocops arnachs tout en noir pour cogner et mutiler dans le tas


Maintenant que vous le dites, c'est vrai qu'on dirait qu'il n'y a pas de bless dans le camps des manifestants, c'est pas comme en France.
Three arrested and three officers injured at anti-lockdown protests in London




> -1


Il ne faut jamais parler de a.
Et l en plus il y la blague du cluster qui peut nerver des gens et il y a aussi le slogan "Fuck Boris Johnson" qui peut choquer ceux qui n'aiment pas le langage familier.

====
Bon sinon j'ai vu une autre news :
Coronavirus : Oxford et AstraZeneca commencent  tester un vaccin contre le variant Beta (sud-africain) sur des volontaires
C'est la course entre les variants et les laboratoires.

Il me semble qu'il y a des nouveaux variants qui circulent depuis le "sud africain". En ce moment les mdias parlent beaucoup du variant "Delta".
On dirait que le virus fait trs peu de morts en ce moment.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,

Aprs les humains, le covid fait des ravages chez les mammifres : https://www.lemonde.fr/blog/realites...n-zoo-en-inde/

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pas nouveau.
D'ailleurs des millions de visons ont t extermins, il est possible que les mutants se dveloppent plus vite dans ce genre d'levage.
Covid-19 : 2,5 millions de visons extermins au Danemark
Le Danemark va exhumer 4 millions de visons abattus en novembre dernier
Le coronavirus prcipite la fin de l'industrie de fourrure de vison aux Pays-Bas

Origine du Covid-19 : les pistes se tournent vers les levages de vison



> Ces lments permettent de mieux comprendre comment des levages de visons auraient pu servir dintermdiaire entre la chauve-souris et lhomme dans le cas du SARS-CoV-2. Ce phnomne a t observ dans le cas de la grippe aviaire, avec lintroduction du virus par le biais de contact avec les rservoirs sauvages (palmipdes) asymptomatiques puis *lamplification de la maladie dans les levages intensifs  forte densit*, et la production au final de souches virales mutantes virulentes pour les animaux sauvages rservoirs initiaux.


====
Il y a peut-tre un lien entre les nombreuses restrictions imposes par le gouvernement et la consommation de drogue chez les jeunes :
Alcool, drogues dures des niveaux de consommation inquitants chez les jeunes



> En 2021, 14 % des jeunes interrogs dclarent avoir essay lecstasy, la MDMA, le GHB, les poppers, le protoxyde dazote ou le LSD, 11 % affirment avoir pris de la cocane, et 8 %, de lhrone.
> (...)
> Alcool, tabac, cannabis, drogue dure les jeunes de 16  30 ans affichent  des niveaux de consommation trs alarmants , affirme une enqute publie mardi 6 juillet, ralise en mars 2021 par Ipsos pour le groupe dassurance la Macif auprs de 3 500 personnes. Une triste photographie prise dans le contexte de la crise sanitaire : pendant plus dun an,  lexception de quelques interludes, *la jeunesse a t prive dindpendance, de vie sociale, avec sans doute un fort dsir de rattrapage et dvasion.*
> (...)
> *Ces pertes de contrle sinscrivent dans un contexte plus gnral danxit.* La moiti des consommateurs de substances (alcool, drogues, etc.) ont expriment durant lanne des motions ngatives, un bad trip (mal-tre), des pisodes dchec scolaire (30 %), disolement social (27 %). Deux consommateurs sur dix reconnaissent galement avoir rencontr des troubles de la sexualit (20 %) ou affront des penses suicidaires (20 %) .


====
L'article n'est pas rcent, mais j'ai entendu le mme tmoignage rcemment :
Soignants : Sils mobligent  me faire vacciner, je dmissionne
En ce moment le gouvernement rflchit  rendre la vaccination obligatoire chez les soignants.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si je comprends le besoin de libert face au vaccin, je suis partag sur l'octroie de cette libert  des personnes qui sont massivement au contact de personnes en situation de faiblesse.

Aprs, il est vrai que la rponse n'a toujours pas t donn de savoir si tre vaccin empche d'tre porteur sain. 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, la vaccination obligatoire n'a aucun sens, si ce n'est de garantir la scurit des personnels soignants (ce qui finalement peut dj tre un objectif lgitime en soit)


EDIT : https://www.ledauphine.com/sante/202...ssion-du-virus

Et bien il semble que si, les vaccins aident bien  ralentir la propagation du virus.
La vaccination obligatoire pour les personnels soignant est donc pertinente. A plus forte raison a mesure qu'ils sont au contact de personnes vulnrables.
Sur le mme modle, la vaccination de la population dans son ensemble pourrait tre impose a plus longue chance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, il est vrai que la rponse n'a toujours pas t donn de savoir si tre vaccin empche d'tre porteur sain.


Mais Bien sr que si !
On sait que les gens qui ont t vaccins 3 fois peuvent contaminer les autres et retomber malade.
Isral est un pays "hyper" vaccin et il subit aussi le variant Delta. A quoi sert la vaccination?



> *Imaginons donc que 100 % des Israliens soient vaccins, toutes nouvelles contaminations viendraient logiquement de personnes vaccines...* "Cela ne remet en aucun cas lefficacit des vaccins  endiguer lpidmie", est-il prcis. 
> 
> En proportion, il y a prs de  8,5 fois plus dinfections chez les personnes qui ne sont pas compltement vaccines. Soit un taux d'efficacit du vaccin d'environ 90 % cite Le Monde.


====
Les personnes vaccines peuvent mourir du variant Delta, mais les cas restent trs rares
Tu m'tonnes que les cas sont rares ! Dj chez les non-vaccins le variant Delta ne tue quasiment personne

Les mdias disent que le nombre de nouvelles contaminations explose dans plein de pays, et en parallle on voit que le nombre de mort tend vers 0.
Si a se trouve il n'y aura plus jamais de variants trs dangereux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si je comprends le besoin de libert face au vaccin, je suis partag sur l'octroie de cette libert  des personnes qui sont massivement au contact de personnes en situation de faiblesse.
> 
> Aprs, il est vrai que la rponse n'a toujours pas t donn de savoir si tre vaccin empche d'tre porteur sain.


Non ce n'est pas le cas.
Le vaccin diminue les risque d'tre porteur, d'tre malade mais ce n'est pas une garantie de 100% (entre 75-85%)



> Si ce n'est pas le cas, la vaccination obligatoire n'a aucun sens, si ce n'est de garantir la scurit des personnels soignants (ce qui finalement peut dj tre un objectif lgitime en soit)


Supprimons la ceinture de scurit, les airbags et tout autres systme de scurit car ca n'empche pas les accidents ni les morts.




> Tu m'tonnes que les cas sont rares ! Dj chez les non-vaccins le variant Delta ne tue quasiment personne
> Les mdias disent que le nombre de nouvelles contaminations explose dans plein de pays, et en parallle on voit que le nombre de mort tend vers 0.
> Si a se trouve il n'y aura plus jamais de variants trs dangereux.


1) Il y a moins de mort car les gens  les plus  risque sont vaccines 
2) Il ne faut pas prendre en compte que le nombre de mort mais surtout regarder le nombre d'hospitalisations.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Si je comprends le besoin de libert face au vaccin, je suis partag sur l'octroie de cette libert  des personnes qui sont massivement au contact de personnes en situation de faiblesse.
> 
> Aprs, il est vrai que la rponse n'a toujours pas t donn de savoir si tre vaccin empche d'tre porteur sain. 
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, la vaccination obligatoire n'a aucun sens, si ce n'est de garantir la scurit des personnels soignants (ce qui finalement peut dj tre un objectif lgitime en soit)
> 
> EDIT : https://www.ledauphine.com/sante/202...ssion-du-virus
> 
> Et bien il semble que si, les vaccins aident bien  ralentir la propagation du virus.
> ...


Dans le fond l'imposition d'un vaccin a une profession est dj existant pour d'autres maladies comme les hpatites. Donc rien de choquant sur le principe.

Aprs pour le vaccin du covid c'est vrai qu'on a pas vraiement de recul , donc c'est discutable .

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1) Il y a moins de mort car les gens  les plus  risque sont vaccines


Ce n'est pas le facteur unique. Le fait que les variants sont moins violents joue galement. (et il y a d'autres facteurs)




> 2) Il ne faut pas prendre en compte que le nombre de mort mais surtout regarder le nombre d'hospitalisations.


J'ai vu des articles dire que les hospitalisations diminuaient.
En ce moment il parait que le variant delta tourne pas mal, peut-tre qu'il est plus contagieux et moins dangereux que d'autres variants.
Il y a un autre variant qui s'appelle "*delta plus*".

Je trouve a sympa a me rappelle les titres de jeux Street Fighter (Street Fighter EX Plus Alpha).
Si a pouvait passer par "Alpha 3" et "Super 2X" ce serait top  :+1:

----------


## Gunny

> Si je comprends le besoin de libert face au vaccin, je suis partag sur l'octroie de cette libert  des personnes qui sont massivement au contact de personnes en situation de faiblesse.
> 
> Aprs, il est vrai que la rponse n'a toujours pas t donn de savoir si tre vaccin empche d'tre porteur sain. 
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, la vaccination obligatoire n'a aucun sens, si ce n'est de garantir la scurit des personnels soignants (ce qui finalement peut dj tre un objectif lgitime en soit)
> 
> 
> EDIT : https://www.ledauphine.com/sante/202...ssion-du-virus
> 
> ...


En filigrane est aussi l'ide que tous les soignants sont qualifis pour prendre ce genre de dcision simplement parce qu'ils travaillent dans le domaine mdical. En vrit la plupart n'ont pas plus d'autorit que nous sur le sujet car ils ne sont pas spcialistes en pidmiologie ou en immunologie, et beaucoup ont une formation relativement courte (infirmire = 3 ans). Tout comme chez nous, l'avis d'un ingnieur C embarqu ne vaut pas grand chose sur des questions d'architecture cloud.
Comme le dit tanaka, les vaccins obligatoires pour certaines professions a existe dj donc ce n'est pas nouveau. Et a ne veut pas dire non plus que l'on va introduire de force une aiguille dans le bras des gens, mais simplement que l'on n'aura pas le droit d'exercer cette profession si on n'est pas vaccin. Honntement, avoir si peu conscience de la balance risque/bnfice d'un vaccin(/traitement) et si peu de considration pour toutes les personnes fragiles dont on s'occupe au quotidien devrait de toute faon disqualifier de travailler dans le domaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je suis un peu du des noms des nouveaux variants :
Covid-19 : Lambda, Epsilon... aprs Delta, ces nouveaux variants qui inquitent



> L'Organisation mondiale de la Sant (OMS) considre actuellement quatre variants comme "proccupants" : Alpha (dit "britannique"), Bta ("sud-africain"), Gamma ("brsilien") et Delta ("indien"). Le variant Delta, 40  60% plus contagieux que la mutation Alpha, reprsente  ce jour 30% des contaminations au Covid-19 en France, selon le ministre de la Sant. Mais d'autres pourraient venir s'ajouter  cette liste. 
> (...)
> Parmi eux, les variants Epsilon et Lambda. Considrs comme moins dangereux et classs dans la catgorie " suivre" par l'OMS, ils sont pour l'heure sous surveillance. 
> 
> Le variant Epsilon a t dtect en mars 2020 en Californie. Peu rpandu et class dans la catgorie "variant d'intrt",* il rsisterait mieux que les autres variants aux anticorps produits par l'organisme aprs une double dose de vaccin  ARN messager*, selon une tude mene par l'Universit de Washington aux tats-Unis et publie par Science. En France, on comptabiliserait sept cas actuellement.
> (...)
> De son ct, le variant Lambda a t repr au Prou fin 2020. Il circulerait actuellement dans une trentaine de pays dont les tats-Unis, le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne. Selon une tude mene par lUniversit du Chili et publie sur le site Medrxiv.org, il est notamment plus contagieux que les Alpha u Gamma. 
> 
> *Mais ce qui inquite le plus les chercheurs chiliens, c'est que cette mutation rsisterait aussi plus fortement aux vaccins*.


Il aurait pu y avoir un variant "alpha 2".  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

====
J'ai l'impression que la vaccination contre le SARS-CoV-2 fonctionne comme la vaccination contre la grippe : les vaccins ne protgent pas contre tous les variants et des nouveaux variants ne cessent d'apparaitre.
Est-ce qu'il faudra vacciner tout le monde tous les 6 mois ?

----------


## foetus

> Est-ce qu'il faudra vacciner tout le monde tous les 6 mois ?


D'aprs ce que j'avais compris en dcembre 2020 lors des explications  ::mrgreen:: , si on n'a pas vaccin entre 35 et 75% de la population pour atteindre l'immunit collective dans les 10 mois (octobre 2021 donc), la vaccination ne servira  rien et il faudra recommencer.
En Isral, cela fait + de 3 mois qu'on parle de la 3ime dose fin 2021 et le vaccin franais Sanofi arrive.

Depuis 1 ou 2 mois, le discours change : on parle par tranche d'ge ou par profession.
En France, on a vaccin massivement les + de 65 ans, les personnes  risques.
On voulait vacciner les + jeunes parce qu'ils sont vecteurs.

On va finir par se faire "vacciner" comme lorsqu'on va au coiffeur ou chez le garagiste pour faire le contrle technique de sa voiture.
 18 uros (pour l'instant) la dose Pfizer on comprend 1 peu pourquoi  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> Honntement, avoir si peu conscience de la balance risque/bnfice d'un vaccin(/traitement) et si peu de considration pour toutes les personnes fragiles dont on s'occupe au quotidien devrait de toute faon disqualifier de travailler dans le domaine.


ok nickel 

Donc on vire tous  ceux qui refusent ces vaccins  la con qui n'ont rien prouv pour le moment sinon les bnfices gigantesques de leurs socits productrices.

Et on met  la place de tous ces chmeurs  venir les gros malins qui sont capables d'crire ce genre de conneries, et qui sont bien sur prt  aller torcher des culs de vieillards et aller soigner des escarres purulents de jour comme de nuit, weekend et jours fris inclus, aprs avoir pris 2 bonnes doses dans le bras tout en acceptant par contrat crit de ddouaner  la fois ces socits multimilliardaires et tous les gouvernements complices de toutes les consquences potentielles.

Je vois d'ici l comment a va bien marcher le systme de sant dans son ensemble dans quelques semaines.

Tous volontaires les gars, vous tes qualifis d'office vous par contre

Allez-y les pouces rouges, mais vous envoyez votre CV en mme temps  l'assistance publique, ils en cherchent des clowns comme vous  Bac +3 pay 1400 net et prts  donner des leons de sant publique au reste des citoyens

----------


## Ryu2000

> si on n'a pas vaccin entre 35 et 75% de la population pour atteindre l'immunit collective dans les 10 mois (octobre 2021 donc), la vaccination ne servira  rien et il faudra recommencer.


C'est n'importe quoi cette histoire.




> En Isral, cela fait + de 3 mois qu'on parle de la 3ime dose fin 2021


Il y a mme des immunodprims qui se font vacciner 4 fois.
Covid-19. Une quatrime dose de vaccin envisage pour les personnes svrement immunodprimes

#OnVousRpond : 3e dose de vaccin Pfizer, qui est concern ?

Bientt il y aura des nouvelles versions des vaccins. Ils peuvent peut-tre en faire 1 par trimestre (je trouve que a n'a pas de sens de se faire injecter plusieurs fois le mme vaccin) :
"Un mois suffit"  laborer un vaccin  ARN contre une souche rsistante




> On va finir par se faire "vacciner" comme lorsqu'on va au coiffeur ou chez le garagiste pour faire le contrle technique de sa voiture.


Le gouvernement aimerait bien faire des gens non vaccins des citoyens de seconde zone, en leur supprimant des droits, mais il ne va peut-tre pas y arriver.
Il semblerait que les hpitaux se vident, donc les gens finiront pas arrter d'avoir peur. Ils vont arrter d'couter le gouvernement et les mdias et tout ira mieux.




> ok nickel


Les soignants qui ne souhaitent pas se faire vacciner feront peut-tre grve si on essaie de les contraindre  se faire vacciner.
Le gouvernement devrait laisser tomber.

----------


## BenoitM

> On va finir par se faire "vacciner" comme lorsqu'on va au coiffeur ou chez le garagiste pour faire le contrle technique de sa voiture.
>  18 uros (pour l'instant) la dose Pfizer on comprend 1 peu pourquoi


Vu le prix des mesures : lockdown, masques, ralentissement de l'conomie
Vu le cot des services hospitaliers

Je crois pas qu'on soit sur 18  :;):

----------


## Danfre

Les personnels soignants sont  la fois les plus exposs et les plus  mme de contaminer des personnes fragiles.
S'ils sont vraiment concerns par la sant de leurs patients il ne devrait avoir besoin de  les "forcer"  se faire vacciner ; sinon, h ben ils n'ont peut tre pas choisi la bonne profession, hein..

----------


## Ryu2000

> il ne devrait avoir besoin de  les "forcer"  se faire vacciner


Ils ne viennent pas nous donner des conseils de programmation, donc nous n'avons pas  leur donner des conseils de mdecine.
C'est leur mtier, ils connaissent parfaitement les bnfices et les risques.

De toute faon c'est ngligeable, la plupart des soignants ont dj reu 1 dose ou plus. Toutes les personnes  risque se sont dj fait administr 2 ou 3 doses.



> Danielle n'est pas la seule  tre mfiante. D'aprs une enqute nationale mene en mai, seuls *72,2% des mdecins ont reu une premire dose*. C'est encore moins pour les autres catgories de soignants : 58,7% pour les infirmiers et 50% pour les aides-soignants. Tous ces professionnels de sant, rticents au vaccin, partagent leurs doutes sur les rseaux sociaux. Et  chaque fois, ce sont les mmes arguments, il n'y a pas suffisamment de recul.


De toute faon ils ont tous du entrer en contact avec des variants des milliers de fois donc ils produisent des anticorps.

Les mdecins n'ont qu' s'arranger entre eux pour produire de faux certificat comme d'habitude, je ne sais pas pourquoi ils se font chier  ::P:

----------


## foetus

> Les mdecins n'ont qu' s'arranger entre eux pour produire de faux certificat comme d'habitude, je ne sais pas pourquoi ils se font chier


 ::whistle::  le 8 juin 2021, Paris : Une infirmire souponne davoir fait semblant de vacciner des patients, source 20 minutes

----------


## pmithrandir

Justement, les mdecins sont pour a 72%... alors que les aide soignant, les moins qualifis... mais aussi les plus au contact, ne le font pas.
Donc doit on vraiment laisser le choix ?

Fredoche, une journe a lhpital en ranimation, c'est 1700  3000 euros. Donc a 18 euros la dose, tu en payes pas mal avant de perdre de l'argent. ca pourrait tre moins cher peut tre, mais ca reste plus avantageux que de payer des gens  lhpital.

----------


## Ryu2000

Whaaa  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
La Cnil valide l'envoi aux mdecins traitants de la liste de leurs patients non vaccins



> D'abord, la transmission ne doit tre ralise qu' la demande du mdecin traitant et non systmatiquement  l'ensemble des personnels. Ensuite, la liste doit tre supprime par le mdecin ds la fin de l'action de sensibilisation. Les prises de contact par le professionnel de sant doivent avoir pour objectif d'informer et de sensibiliser les personnes, et non d'essayer de les convaincre lorsqu'elles indiqueront ne pas souhaiter se faire vacciner, le choix devant rester libre.


a se passe comment quand ton mdecin traitant est parti en retraite ?

====
Tiens c'est marrant, mme dans ce sondage on voit que les jeunes et les femmes sont un peu moins sensible  la propagande officielle :
SONDAGE BFMTV - 61% DES FRANAIS FAVORABLES  DES MESURES DE RESTRICTION PLUS CONTRAIGNANTES POUR LES NON-VACCINS



> En affinant un peu plus ces rsultats, il est possible de constater l encore que la volont d'obligation vaccinale grandit avec l'ge: 79% des 65 ans et plus sont d'accord avec l'ide de la vaccination impose  la population globale et 90% pour les soignants.  l'inverse, ces chiffres reprsentent respectivement 47 et 54% des sonds de la tranche *18-24 ans*. Si les hommes sont globalement plus favorables  l'obligation pour la population globale et les soignants, les individus dj vaccins, peu importe le sexe, sont largement favorables  la vaccination obligatoire (88% soignants, 79% grand public).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir , 

Mon opinion concernant l'tat actuel de l'pidmie. Je suis pas scientifique , ni quoi que cela soit en mdecine ... J'avance juste des arguments de manires pragmatiques et logiques.

1) Concernant lpidmie en elle mme :

Il aura fallu que la maladie (sorti de nul part) s'adapte aux mammifres (ici humains et animaux domestiques). Au file de plusieurs cycles (3 / 4 ), la maladie gagne en proportion de contagiosit et baisse en proportion de ltalit. La vaccination n'y est pas pour rien . Un "bouclier" supplmentaire.

2) Concernant les variants :

On le voit , la contagiosit augmente, sans pour autant faire exploser la ltalit. 

De ce que je pense, le "covid19" "sras cov2" , sera rtrograd au rang de "grippe" . Avec une particularit , un degr trs lev de contagiosit et de transmissibilit ...

3) Rendez vous fin 2022 voire mi 2023 pour un "dbut" de retour  la normal (voyages internationaux, grands vnements, port du masque, gestes barrires ... ) . 

Si vous aviez prvu de passer vos vacances dans le bush australien, c'est rap , faudra encore tre un peu patient.  ::lol::

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonsoir , 
> On le voit , la contagiosit augmente, sans pour autant faire exploser la ltalit.


Les Indiens, les Brsiliens, les Russes, les Colombien, les africains du sud n'ont pas tout  fait l'air d'accord avec ton analyse.

https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/c...cutif-20210703 (juin)
https://www.levif.be/actualite/inter...eck=1625725573 (mais)
Statistique brsil

----------


## foetus

> Les Indiens, les Brsiliens, les Russes, les Colombien, les africains du sud n'ont pas tout  fait l'air d'accord avec ton analyse.


Ouais mais bon  ::koi:: 

L'inde c'est "375 dcs dans les dernires 24 heures" : cela fait trs peur pour 1 population de 1,366 milliard (2019) et aussi pauvre.
Et rappelons que l'inde c'est officiellement 215 000 morts soit  peu prs 2 fois + de morts que le France et ayant 1 population + de 4 fois suprieure.

Le Brsil tant dcrie est  529 000 morts (pour 213 millions) donc ce n'est pas l'hcatombe annonce pour 1 pays aussi pauvre. Mais je ne connais pas toutes les mesures mises en place et d'aprs ce que j'ai compris surtout l'absence de mesures.

Pour moi le + gros problme du COVID, c'est le COVID long. Juste 1 exemple : Jean-Kevin Augustin il est tout cass depuis mars 2021.
Et si tu veux 1 exemple foireux : Christophe Lemaitre qui a dit adieu au JO suite  1 vaccination qui s'est mal passe (il est fatigu)

----------


## ONTAYG

> L'inde c'est "375 dcs dans les dernires 24 heures" : cela fait trs peur pour 1 population de 1,366 milliard (2019) et aussi pauvre.
> Et rappelons que l'inde c'est officiellement 215 000 morts soit  peu prs 2 fois + de morts que le France et ayant 1 population + de 4 fois suprieure.
> 
> Le Brsil tant dcrie est  529 000 morts (pour 213 millions) donc ce n'est pas l'hcatombe annonce pour 1 pays aussi pauvre. Mais je ne connais pas toutes les mesures mises en place et d'aprs ce que j'ai compris surtout l'absence de mesures.


Sauf que l'on est pas sr de leurs chiffres. C'est vrai que l'on peut aussi se mfier des notres.




> Et si tu veux 1 exemple foireux : Christophe Lemaitre qui a dit adieu au JO suite  1 vaccination qui s'est mal passe (il est fatigu)


Il y aura toujours des cas particuliers comme tous les mdicaments, etc .. Personnellement je n'ai aucun retour ngatif dans mon entourage sur la vaccination (famille et amis), par contre des restes de Covid oui, et mme des jeunes.

Les femmes prennent plus de risques avec la pilule qu'avec la vaccination.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les femmes prennent plus de risques avec la pilule qu'avec la vaccination.


La pilule tu peux l'arrter quand tu veux, alors qu'une fois que t'es vaccin il n'y a pas de retour en arrire.
Les femmes ne subissent pas de pression pour prendre la pilule, il existe d'autres contraceptifs (et certains protgent contre les IST en plus).

Trop de pression :
Ils sont soignants et refusent de se faire vacciner : "On se sent comme des pestifrs"



> L'obligation serait pourtant efficace. Camille l'admet, *elle cderait  la pression* : "*la peur* de perdre des patients pourrait m'amener  la vaccination dici la fin de lanne. Je suis remplaante et *jai peur* quon ne me donne plus de travail si je n'ai pas fait les injections". Comme elle, Vanessa l'avoue : "si lobligation passe j'irai, mais  contrecur".
> 
> Marjorie est plus radicale, et pourrait envisager de dmissionner : "si cette loi est adopte, nous devrons choisir entre arrter de travailler ou se faire vacciner de force pour garder notre emploi, c'est inadmissible. Et la France connatrait une pnurie de soignants encore plus importante", suppose-t-elle.


====
J'tais pas venu pour a.
Je voulais dire que des gens qui font des pronostics alors qu'en ralit il est impossible d'anticiper ce qu'il va se passer.
On ne peux pas savoir ce que seront les variants aprs Epsilon, Lambda, Delta Plus.

Regardez a :
Covid-19.  Toute personne non vaccine sera contamine par le variant Delta  selon lARS AquitaineCoronavirus : Delfraissy prvoit une 4e vague  la rentre, mais moins forte grce  la vaccinationVers une quatrime vague de Covid-19 ? "Tout se joue dans les 15 jours  venir", assure le Pr Alain FischerCovid-19 : "La 4e vague, on ne l'vitera pas, mme si tout le monde se vaccine", estime Martin Blachier

Bon sinon il va falloir passer  3 doses de vaccin, puis 4, etc :
Moderna :  Le plus prudent est de prvoir une troisime dose de vaccin 



> Ds septembre, le variant Delta sera dominant et il vaut mieux dclencher ce rappel deux mois trop tt, plutt que deux mois trop tard , affirme Stphane Bancel, le PDG de Moderna. Entretien.


Les gens entrent en contact avec des variants et/ou se font vacciner, donc l'immunit collective se dveloppe, il est probable qu' force les variants feront moins mal que la grippe.
J'espre qu'un jour nous retrouverons nos liberts.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les Indiens, les Brsiliens, les Russes, les Colombien, les africains du sud n'ont pas tout  fait l'air d'accord avec ton analyse.
> 
> https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/c...cutif-20210703 (juin)
> https://www.levif.be/actualite/inter...eck=1625725573 (mais)
> Statistique brsil





> Ouais mais bon 
> 
> L'inde c'est "375 dcs dans les dernires 24 heures" : cela fait trs peur pour 1 population de 1,366 milliard (2019) et aussi pauvre.
> Et rappelons que l'inde c'est officiellement 215 000 morts soit  peu prs 2 fois + de morts que le France et ayant 1 population + de 4 fois suprieure.
> 
> Le Brsil tant dcrie est  529 000 morts (pour 213 millions) donc ce n'est pas l'hcatombe annonce pour 1 pays aussi pauvre. Mais je ne connais pas toutes les mesures mises en place et d'aprs ce que j'ai compris surtout l'absence de mesures.
> 
> Pour moi le + gros problme du COVID, c'est le COVID long. Juste 1 exemple : Jean-Kevin Augustin il est tout cass depuis mars 2021.
> Et si tu veux 1 exemple foireux : Christophe Lemaitre qui a dit adieu au JO suite  1 vaccination qui s'est mal passe (il est fatigu)


A la liste de ces pays j'ajouterai > Mexique, Thalande, Malaisie, Philippines, Amrique latine , la Chine (elle mme ) , Indonesie... 

Le point commun de tous ces pays ? 

Une trs forte population.
A part les grandes villes les infras sanitaires et mdicales sont dfaillantes dans les provinces des pays en question ...
Pas sur que dans la Russie ou Brsil profond les infras mdicales soient aussi  la pointe que lorsqu'on habite le confin du Bush Australien ou la Canada profond ... 

C'est que l'on appellait il y a encore quelques temps "les pays en voie de dveloppement" . Les conditions d'hygines sont allgrement bafoues 

Habiter Mexico c'est comme habiter Paris ou Londres ou New York. Par contre une fois dans le Mexique profond , c'est pas la Creuse ou la Suisse ... Non non non ... Le niveau de pauvret c'est lEurope de l'Est d'il y a 20 ou 30 ans ... 

Au final l'Europe et l'Amrique du Nord s'en sorte "un peu mieux" grce  la vaccination. Les pays d'Asie comme le Japon, la Core et Taiwan s'en sortent aussi "mieux" car culturellement dj  la pointe dans le domaine des pimies. Australie et Nouvelle Zaland , peuvent "s'isoler" . C'est lavantage des les-continents-pays.

---

C'est pour les autres pays au monde ou l'on doit s'inquiter et en particulier l'Afrique ... Pas de chiffre voir trs peu ... C'est une bombe  retardement  :8O: 

Les pays riches peuvent s'estimer "chanceux" que la situation ne soit pas pire.

----------


## BenoitM

> A la liste de ces pays j'ajouterai > Mexique, Thalande, Malaisie, Philippines, Amrique latine , la Chine (elle mme ) , Indonesie... 
> 
> Le point commun de tous ces pays ? 
> 
> Une trs forte population.


Et les pays europens ont pas une forte population?
Paris et Barcelone, Londres sont des villes dsertes? Pourtant le taux de mortalit y baisse.
La majorit des dcs sont recenss dans les grandes villes pas dans les trous perdus  :;): 

De plus en Europe, les hospitalisations baissent aussi donc ce n'est pas du qu'au meilleur service de sant)
Et vu qu'on parle de record dans des pays, on les compare avec leurs propre rsultat et donc leur systme de sant ne sont pas dtrior ou amlior en 3 mois...

Bref encore plein de contre vrits  :;):

----------


## foetus

> Et les pays europens ont pas une forte population?


Apparemment c'est la Rpublique tchque le pays le + touch en Europe.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et les pays europens ont pas une forte population?


Il y a des fortes taux de populations en Europe aussi.




> Paris et Barcelone, Londres sont des villes dsertes ? Pourtant le taux de mortalit y baisse.
> La majorit des dcs sont recenss dans les grandes villes pas dans les trous perdus


Tu as plus de chance de recevoir des soins qualits/vites quand tu habites un pays riches comme la France, l'Allemagne, l'Australie, les USA, le Japon, que lorsque tu habites des pays comme le Mexique , le Bresil, l'Afrique du Sud ou la Russie ... Cela a t flagrant rcemment au Mexique et en Indonsie , la "qualit" des soins, c'est une bouteille d'oxygne et rien de plus dans de nombreux cas ... 

En Occident vous ne vous rendez pas "compte" de la "chance" que l'on a eu de pouvoir crer des lits (certes on a un systme de sant bien bordlique et qui a montrer ses limites ). Des pays comme le Mexique et en Indonsie n'ont n'y personnel ni infras pour "pousser les murs" ...




> De plus en Europe, les hospitalisations baissent aussi donc ce n'est pas du qu'au meilleur service de sant)
> Et vu qu'on parle de record dans des pays, on les compare avec leurs propre rsultat et donc leur systme de sant ne sont pas dtrior ou amlior en 3 mois...
> 
> Bref encore plein de contre vrits


Ce sont des constatations. Ni des vrits, ni des contre vrits ... 

Pourquoi crois tu que la Chine ne dit pas tout et ne sais pas tour rgler face au covid ? Tout simplement que les coins de Chine reculs sont trs pauvres ... A peine 1 chinois sur 2 vie " l'occidentale" . Les infras de sant pour une bonne moitier du pays sont critiques. Va voir  la frontire Sino-Russe, Sino-vietnamienne, Sino-mongole ... L'pidmie est loin d'tre contrl. 




> Apparemment c'est la Rpublique tchque le pays le + touch en Europe.


Faire ce genre de comparaison morbide ne m'amuse plus beaucoup ...

---

Cela ne sert  rien de vouloir jouer au jeu des "oui mais" ... 

En somme pays riche qui poussent les murs en urgence (avec organisation bien bordlique). Pays pauvres avec manque de personnel et d'infra ... qui ne peuvent pousser les murs . Dans un cas comme dans l'autre tout le monde a t dbord et dpass.  ::?:

----------


## foetus

> Faire ce genre de comparaison morbide ne m'amuse plus beaucoup ...


 ::mrgreen::  c'est toujours intressant de savoir ce qu'on fait les autres pays et "les rsultats"

Par exemple, on a parl de la Sude qui n'avait pas confin entre mars et mai 2020 avec beaucoup de tltravail : sensiblement pareil que la France mais pire par rapport  la Finlande et  la Norvge.
L'Inde qui a 2 fois + de morts, a trait  l'ivermectine : les faits sont l mais les tudes "srieuses" dtruisent ce traitement.
L'Afrique on n'a pas trop de chiffres, mais Maroc/ Tunisie/ Algrie ont eu des confinements mais semblent s'en sortir : est-ce la chaleur ? l'hydrochloriquine ?

Pour la Tchquie je n'arrive pas  trouver le pourquoi  ::koi::  mais cela tre suite  1 mauvaise politique (3 ministres de la Sant en 1 an)

Sortir les chiffres de morts ne sert qu' faire peur. En France, la majorit des morts ce sont les + de 65 ans (j'ai vu pass 3 EPAHD sur 4 touchs en 2020)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> c'est toujours intressant de savoir ce qu'on fait les autres pays et "les rsultats"
> 
> Par exemple, on a parl de la Sude qui n'avait pas confin entre mars et mai 2020 avec beaucoup de tltravail : sensiblement pareil que la France mais pire par rapport  la Finlande et  la Norvge.
> L'Inde qui a 2 fois + de morts, a trait  l'ivermectine : les faits sont l mais les tudes "srieuses" dtruisent ce traitement.
> L'Afrique on n'a pas trop de chiffres, mais Maroc/ Tunisie/ Algrie ont eu des confinements mais semblent s'en sortir : est-ce la chaleur ? l'hydrochloriquine ?
> 
> Pour la Tchquie je n'arrive pas  trouver le pourquoi  mais cela tre suite  1 mauvaise politique (3 ministres de la Sant en 1 an)
> 
> Sortir les chiffres de morts ne sert qu' faire peur. En France, la majorit des morts ce sont les + de 65 ans (j'ai vu pass 3 EPAHD sur 4 touchs en 2020)


Toutes causes de dcs confondues dans le monde on oscille entre 80 et 85 millions par an. Avec le covid dans les pays riches on a comptabilis +10  +20 de dcs selon les pays . Avec une crasante majorit de personnes ges ou de avec des pathologies sous-jacentes. On verra dans 2/3 ans si ce chiffre passe au dessus des 90 millions.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, il y a 3 choses importantes qui justifie une vaccination rapide du monde entier : 
 - on diminue la pression sur les hpitaux (moins de malades)
 - on diminue le risque de contagion(vaccins 8-9 fois moins porteurs)
 - On diminue donc le nombre de variant qui apparaissent...

Vous avez tous fait S je pense... donc les cours de bio et les mutations 1 fois sur 10 000 reproduction ca doit vous parler.

Si on laisse circuler le virus, il se reproduit plus souvent, donc on multiplie le nombre de mutations. La plupart sont inoffensives, et mme pas considr comme pertinentes. La plupart meurt.
Mais a chaque fois, on prend le risque de voir merger un variant plus dangereux.

Ca n'arrivera peut tre jamais, ou peut tre que ca arrivera avec tout le monde vaccin. Mais les probabilits nous demandent de limiter la contagion au plus tt.

Pour ma part, que des vieux meurt, je m'en fout. ca fait partie de l'ordre des choses et ca n'est pas dans des proportions inacceptables. en revanche, j'ai trs peur qu'un des variant soit extrmement contagieux(et ils ont l'air de l'tre de plus en plus) et donc que des mutations se mettent vite en place pour rsister au vaccin.

----------


## fredinkan

> Si on laisse circuler le virus, il se reproduit plus souvent, donc on multiplie le nombre de mutations. La plupart sont inoffensives, et mme pas considr comme pertinentes. La plupart meurt.
> Mais a chaque fois, on prend le risque de voir merger un variant plus dangereux.
> 
> Ca n'arrivera peut tre jamais, ou peut tre que ca arrivera avec tout le monde vaccin. Mais les probabilits nous demandent de limiter la contagion au plus tt.


Je rejoins mon VDD sur ce point.
La plupart des mutations qui ont t obtenues en laboratoire l'an passes taient d'une dangerosit bien infrieures au virus originel. Ce fait est all dans le sens de ceux disant que le virus tait artificiel.
Le problme c'est qu'en tant arriv dans des zones trs peuples (USA, Inde et Brsil avec respectivement 34, 30 et 18 millions d'infections *recenses*), on va forcment avoir un pool de mutation important.




> Pour ma part, que des vieux meurt, je m'en fout. ca fait partie de l'ordre des choses et ca n'est pas dans des proportions inacceptables. en revanche, j'ai trs peur qu'un des variant soit extrmement contagieux(et ils ont l'air de l'tre de plus en plus) et donc que des mutations se mettent vite en place pour rsister au vaccin.


La rsistance aux vaccins est clairement ce qui fait peur au plus de gens (et  nos gouvernements)
J'imagine que vous tes nombreux  avoir jou  plague inc. Un virus qui devient trs contagieux, aroport, pour lesquels on a au moins 1 infect par continent et qui devient rsistant au vaccin, c'est la victoire du jeu assure. C'est ultra simpliste, mais il ne faut pas forcment chercher plus loin.

Nos dirigeants souhaitent  tout pris ne pas avoir  refermer tous les commerces / units de production / etc., car on risquerait d'avoir une crise encore plus important que celle que nous allons dj exprimenter en 2022...

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai trs peur qu'un des variant soit extrmement contagieux(et ils ont l'air de l'tre de plus en plus) et donc que des mutations se mettent vite en place pour rsister au vaccin.


Quelque part les vaccins aident les variants rsistants aux vaccins  se dvelopper.
En vulgarisant  l'extrme : imaginons qu'une personne non vaccin porte un variant non rsistant aux vaccins et un variant rsistant aux vaccins, peut-tre que le variant non rsistant va prendre le dessus et faire mourir le variant rsistant, cette personne va faire circuler un variant qui peut tre stopp par un vaccin.

Par contre si la personne est vaccin, le variant non rsistant va mourir, la variant rsistant va se dvelopper, et la personne vaccin va faire circuler un variant rsistant.
====
Ou vu d'un autre angle :
Covid-19 : l'explosion des variants est-elle provoque par le vaccin Pfizer ?



> Sauf que cette phrase, sortie de son contexte, semble mal interprte. En fait, comme l'explique l'Acadmie, il pourrait effectivement y avoir un lien entre la vaccination et la diffusion d'un certain variant. Mais pas dans le sens o l'entend Alexandra Henrion-Claude. Le vaccin pourrait en effet mettre une pression sur tel ou tel variant. "a s'appelle tout simplement l'volution", lance, d'entre de jeu, Vincent Marchal, professeur de virologie et chercheur au Centre de recherche Saint Antoine (Inserm/Sorbonne Universit),  qui LCI a soumis l'hypothse mise par la gnticienne. Pour l'mettre, il faut dj accepter deux postulats. Premirement, que certains variants chappent  la vaccination. Pour rappel, cela pourrait tre le cas pour celui dtect en Afrique du sud, selon certains rsultats encore trs prliminaires. Deuximement, que le vaccin ne neutralise pas la rplication du virus. C'est--dire qu'il n'vite pas la transmission. L encore, des tudes sont en cours. 
> 
> Dans ce cas de figure, un vaccin pourrait en effet permettre l'mergence d'un certain variant. Car il va venir mettre "*une pression de slection sur une famille du virus*". En somme, il va oprer uniquement sur la variante sur laquelle il est effectif. Laissant l'autre, qui n'est pas neutralise par le produit, continuer  se rpliquer. "Naturellement, le deuxime variant prsent  ce moment-l, vous risquez effectivement de le slectionner", comme le veut la thorie de l'volution. Mais ici, on voit bien que la prolifration d'une certaine forme du virus n'est que la consquence logique de la disparition de l'autre. "Ce n'est en rien le vaccin qui prcde le variant", rsume Vincent Marchal. En ralit, cette gnticienne fait donc "une lecture  l'envers de la biologie et de ses fonctionnements", analyse le chercheur.

----------


## Danfre

Le virus ne mute pas forcment pour tre plus dangereux, il mute c'est tout. Et les variants qui se rpandent ou survivent le mieux ont vocation  s'imposer sur les autres par slection naturelle.
Laisser des populations non vaccines c'est s'exposer  de nouveaux variants et  des vagues  rptition. C'est particulirement dramatique dans les pays mergents, notamment en Afrique o le taux de vaccination moyen avoisinerait seulement les 2%. 
Cela laisse peu d'espoir de se dbarrasser dfinitivement de cette saloperie. Alors c'est d'autant plus indcent qu'il y en ai  encore chez les privilgis que nous sommes qui refusent de se protger : ils ne font que donner aux "big pharma" une raison de nous vendre un rappel de vaccin tous les ans...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Laisser des populations non vaccines c'est s'exposer  de nouveaux variants et  des vagues  rptition.


Il n'y a pas moins de variants qui apparaissent et circulent quand 100% de la population est vaccin.
Quand tout le monde est vaccin il ne circule que des variants rsistants aux vaccins.




> C'est particulirement dramatique dans les pays mergents, notamment en Afrique o le taux de vaccination moyen avoisinerait seulement les 2%.


Le SARS-CoV-2 ne crer pas de problme dans les pays pauvres d'Afrique, on le voit sur les cartes de statistiques :
https://news.google.com/covid19/map
Le problme dans les pays pauvres c'est surtout la malnutrition et le manque d'hygine qui font que le systme immunitaire des gens est trop faible. (mais officiellement on dit qu'ils meurent  cause du SIDA)




> Cela laisse peu d'espoir de se dbarrasser dfinitivement de cette saloperie.


Dans l'histoire de l'humanit des tonnes de maladies ont disparues alors que les vaccins n'existaient pas.
Au bout d'un moment on atteint l'immunit collective, aujourd'hui on produit des anticorps pour lutter contre le rhume, la grippe, la gastro-entrite, etc, et il n'y a plus de problme.

Par contre il ne faut pas essayer d'entrer en contact avec une tribu isole, parce qu'on transporte des virus et des microbes qui peuvent faire des dgts considrables chez ceux qui n'y sont pas prpar.




> ils ne font que donner aux "big pharma" une raison de nous vendre un rappel de vaccin tous les ans...


a c'est pour la grippe et ce n'est pas un rappel c'est une tombola.
La grippe ne s'arrte jamais car "c'est toujours l'hiver quelque part", en faisant le tour du monde des variants se dveloppent et les laboratoires jouent  Am stram gram pour dterminer quel variant sera dominant en occident.
Il y a peut-tre 3 variants qui circulent, le vaccin n'en couvre qu'un.

----------


## Ryu2000

En isral environ 90% de la population est vaccin, du coup quand on trouve des nouveaux cas, statistiquement a a plus de chance de tomber sur des personnes vaccines :
Coronavirus: un premier cas du variant Delta Plus dcouvert en Isral (Haaretz)



> Les craintes autour de la souche Delta Plus, qui est une mutation du variante Delta, est qu'elle soit plus transmissible et quelle soit rsistante aux anticorps crs par lorganisme aprs une premire contamination au Covid ou *aprs une injection de vaccin.*
> 
> La nouvelle souche a t dcouverte *chez une femme vaccine* qui est entre en Isral depuis l'tranger, a rapport le quotidien Haaretz, sans prciser le pays d'origine de la voyageuse.
> 
> Un homme qui a t en contact avec la femme en Isral a depuis contract le COVID-19 et un squenage gntique est en cours pour vrifier s'il est galement porteur de la souche Delta Plus, prcise Haaretz.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le chef de la lutte contre le coronavirus, le professeur Nachman Ash, a annonc que les voyageurs vaccins revenant de destinations  haut risque pourraient tre contraints  l'isolement, suite  la propagation du variant Delta dans le pays qui a vu le nombre de cas quotidiens de Covid-19 dpasser la barre des 500 infections.


Mme si on vous a administr vos 3 doses de vaccin, il faudra quand mme porter un masque et passer des tests, vous pourrez toujours vous retrouver en quarantaine.

====
Nous ne sommes pas prts de retrouver nos liberts :
Covid-19 : le variant Delta contraint Emmanuel Macron  un nouveau tour de vis

=== 
Aprs le Delta, le variant Lambda, plus rsistant au vaccin et plus contagieux, est arriv en Europe



> Un nouveau variant a fait son apparition au mois d'avril en Inde, alors que le pays faisait dj face  une forte vague pidmique. Baptis "Delta plus", il s'agit en fait d'un sous-variant du Delta. Il diffre en revanche de par sa rsistance aux anticorps, qui semble plus importante que pour d'autres souches. Ce variant a d'ailleurs t class comme "proccupant" par les autorits sanitaires indiennes.
> 
> En France, le variant Delta Plus - ou AY1 de son nom scientifique - a dj fait son apparition, puisqu'il a t dtect huit fois au cours du mois de juin selon un rapport d'analyse de risque sur les variants mergents du SARS-CoV-2 ralise par Sant publique France et le Centre nationale de recherche des virus des infections respiratoires. 
> 
> Cette souche est prsente dans d'autres pays europens, tels que le Royaume-Uni, le Portugal, la Pologne ou encore la Suisse.


Un sous-variant de Delta-Plus pourrait apparaitre, il serait probablement encore plus rsistant aux vaccins (et il pourrait se nommer Delta Plus Plus  ::P: ).

----------


## foetus

Il y a Christian Vlot qui parle des vaccins

----------


## Danfre

> Il y a Christian Vlot qui parle des vaccins 
> ...


"info" France-Soir   ::roll:: 

Pour rappel au sujet de ce monsieur et des mthodes de la criigen :
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...7_4355770.html

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il n'y a pas moins de variants qui apparaissent et circulent quand 100% de la population est vaccin.
> Quand tout le monde est vaccin il ne circule que des variants rsistants aux vaccins.


Toi, tu n'as encore rien compris.

Si tout le monde est vaccin, tu divise ton taux de contamination par 10, donc le virus ne se transmet presque plus, donc au lieu d'avoir 30 Millions de transmissions et donc 3000 variants... tu as 300 000 transmissions et...30 variants

les probabilits que parmi ces 30 variants l'un soit plus ltal, est extrmement faible.

On voit dailleurs, que la rtention de vaccin revient a se tirer une balle dans le pied, parce qu'un variant indien arrive chez nous en moins de 2 mois.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir 

Concernant la vaccination obligatoire des mdicaux et paramdicaux :

1) C'est vrai rendre la vaccination obligatoire aussi rapidement est abrupte. Je partage tout  fait le manque de recul , par rapport  la rapidit de la chose. Je comprend aussi les rticences 

2) Ceux qui sont mdicaux et paramdicaux ont dj du accepter d'autres vaccins obligatoires par le pass pour d'autres maladies, pour travailler dans ce secteur. Qu'un nouveau vaccin obligatoire, arrive pour des questions de scurit, salubrit, sant publique est tout simplement du bon sens .

J'entendais un exemple plus quaberrant : 

> civil avec vaccin et 1 seule dose = pas possible d'entrer dans un tablissement mdical et  / ou paramdical

> dans les mmes tablissements du personnel mdical / paramdical , travaille sans vaccin (donc non protg , mme partiellement).

C'est un manque de civisme et aussi une faute professionnel. 

C'est comme refuser de travailler avec des EPS (quipement de scurit), bien que vivement conseiller car il y a trop d'accident . 

On ne demande pas 100% de vaccin (c'est utopique soyons raliste). On demande surtout le "maximum" de personne . Le pourcentage on s'en tamponne. Soit on fait tout pour annihiler ce truc collectivement, soit on laisse cette crasse se pavaner avec un "carton" en terme de choix sociaux-conomique potentiellement dsastreux ... 

Le manque de civisme de certains, ne doit pas pnaliser et ruiner les efforts de ceux qui ont beaucoup donns ... Soyons clair ces mme personnes ne refournirons pas d'efforts pour une "4me salve" .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tout le monde est vaccin, tu divise ton taux de contamination par 10, donc le virus ne se transmet presque plus, donc au lieu d'avoir 30 Millions de transmissions et donc 3000 variants... tu as 300 000 transmissions et...30 variants


C'est pas automatique, parce qu'il y a des variants qui ne sont pas sensible aux vaccins.
Aujourd'hui il y a le variant Delta Plus par exemple et il y a des gens vaccins qui le transmettent.
Aprs il y a Lambda, Epsilon et aprs y'en aura d'autres.

Allez vous faire injecter votre troisime dose  :;):

----------


## foetus

> Allez vous faire injecter votre troisime dose


En rebondissant sur l'actualit, a y est vaccination obligatoire pour les soignants (<- en ralit pas encore mais comme le conseil scientifique le recommande, c'est presque fait mais on ne sait jamais)
Et en regardant vite fait, cela fait 1 semaine qu'on parle de la vaccination obligatoire pour les 24/ 59 ans (au Snat on commence a en dbattre)
 ::mouarf::  ameli qui me dit que je n'ai pas de mdecin traitant.

Tout cela me fait penser  l'obligation des masques l'anne dernire  ::whistle:: 
C'est le prsident qui avait ouvert le bal le 14 juillet 2020, avec 1 gros dbat juillet/ aot, avec les artistes/ autres clairement l pour allumer les anti, les maires qui ont pass en force, les demi-mesures (Paris et ces rues masques)
On se souvient tous du "ferme la, c'est juste 1 bout de tissu/ papier qui protge"
Pour 1 obligation assez brutale fin aot 2020.
Pour qu' partir de fvrier - mars 2021, silence radio sur l'inefficacit et 1 fin de cette obligation en catimini le 17 juin 2021.

Les vaccins c'est parti pour la mme chose  ::roll::   ::roll:: 
Ce qui me surprend  ::weird:: , en Europe, la France est parmi les pays qui a le + vaccin (23 millions de complmentrent vaccins).
J'attends juste le pic de contamination de l'hiver (novembre ou mars) et le discours du gouvernement avec autant de vaccins ... s'il n'a pas dj la tte aux prsidentielles
O. Vran nous a sorti 'les vaccins protgent  100% de confinement' Attendons  ::roll::  parce le gouvernement a menti sur tout.





> Pour rappel au sujet de ce monsieur et des mthodes de la criigen :
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...7_4355770.html


Effectivement il a 1 dossier  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais dans la vido que j'ai poste, il ne donne pas vraiment son avis. Il explique les diffrences entre les vaccins, pourquoi il ne faut pas vacciner pendant 1 pidmie, ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est pas automatique, parce qu'il y a des variants qui ne sont pas sensible aux vaccins.
> Aujourd'hui il y a le variant Delta Plus par exemple et il y a des gens vaccins qui le transmettent.
> Aprs il y a Lambda, Epsilon et aprs y'en aura d'autres.
> 
> Allez vous faire injecter votre troisime dose


C'est exactement ce que l'on dit.

Si toute la poppulation est vaccine, le R du virus va tomber.
Donc les transmissions avec. Et du coup, la rgle des 1 pour 10 000 va jouer en notre faveur.

Plus on attend, plus on gnre de mutations... et plus on a de chance qu'un nouveau variant rsistant se mette en uvre. Alors oui, on peut attendre que la nature fasse la slection naturelle entre le virus et nous... mais je ne suis pas sur qu'on en sorte tous gagnants. Si la plupart du temps ca se passe bien, on voit aussi que dans l'histoire, l'humanit s'est pris de belles claques. Je prefererai que la prochaine claque ne soit pas de mon vivant, ni de celui de mes petits enfants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus on attend, plus on gnre de mutations...


En Isral il y a 90% de vaccins et il y a des infects.
C'est all extrmement vite l-bas.
Comment Isral a organis la campagne de vaccination la plus rapide du monde

Donc je ne suis pas convaincu par votre argument, vu que j'ai un exemple qui montre que mme quand on vaccine tout le monde, tout de suite, les contaminations finissent par repartir un petit peu quand mme.




> et plus on a de chance qu'un nouveau variant rsistant se mette en uvre.


Ce sont les personnes vaccins qui favorisent l'apparition de variant rsistants aux vaccins. Parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison que les variants rsistants aux vaccins gagnent la slection naturelle chez ceux qui ne sont pas vaccins.




> Alors oui, on peut attendre que la nature fasse la slection naturelle entre le virus et nous...


Ce n'est pas la peste noire non plus
Gnralement les virus de ce type deviennent de moins en moins dangereux.
Aujourd'hui trs peu de gens meurent  cause des variants actuels.




> Je prefererai que la prochaine claque ne soit pas de mon vivant, ni de celui de mes petits enfants.


C'est la chose la plus goste que je n'ai jamais lu.
Parce que si quelque chose pouvait rduire drastiquement la population mondiale a sauverait l'environnement et les gnrations futures.
Aujourd'hui on est en train de dtruire la plante pour construire des voitures lectriques. C'est une catastrophe cologique.

Bref, nous sommes trop nombreux  vivre trop bien, nous consommons trop de ressource et a ne peut pas durer ternellement, il y a toujours une limite.
 On ne peut pas avoir une croissance infinie dans un monde o les ressources sont finies 

Enfin ce ne sont pas le SARS-CoV-2 et les variants de ce type qui vont radiquer 4 milliards d'tres humains.

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est la chose la plus goste que je n'ai jamais lu.
> Parce que si quelque chose pouvait rduire drastiquement la population mondiale a sauverait l'environnement et les gnrations futures.


T'en sors toujours autant tu peux pas t'empcher ... Et foutaise la diminution de la population mondiale c'est surtout le mode de vie qui est  revoir. Les gros pollueurs sont les pays  la dmographie la plus faible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'en sors toujours autant tu peux pas t'empcher ...


C'est la thse de Bill Gates  ::P: 

Il faudrait qu'une variable tende vers 0, a peut tre P, S, E ou C.
C'est facile de faire baisser C il suffit d'augmenter la part du nuclaires dans le mix nergtique mondiale, vu que c'est de trs trs loin la source d'nergie la moins carbon  ::P:  




> Et foutaise la diminution de la population mondiale c'est surtout le mode de vie qui est  revoir.


Ouais mais on ne se dirige pas vers la dcroissance choisie.
Il faudrait que les gens arrtent de voyager, qu'ils arrtent d'acheter des smartphones, des tablettes, des gadgets connects, etc.
Mais ce n'est pas le cas, au contraire on pousse les consommateurs  acheter des vhicules lectrique neufs, alors que l'extraction des matriaux ncessaire  leur fabrication polluent normment.

Il faudrait qu'on consomme des produits locaux, mais les gouvernements dveloppent le libre change et a crer des aberrations monstrueuses, des produits parcourent des milliers de km, pour rien.

Cela dit, vu la crise conomique qui s'approche, nos niveaux de vies vont drastiquement s'abaisser, profitez parce que nos vies seront bientt moins confortables.

----------


## el_slapper

> Les gros pollueurs sont les pays  la dmographie la plus faible.


La Chine?

----------


## BenoitM

> En Isral il y a 90% de vaccins et il y a des infects.
> C'est all extrmement vite l-bas.


Euh ils sont  63% 




> Ce sont les personnes vaccins qui favorisent l'apparition de variant rsistants aux vaccins. Parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison que les variants rsistants aux vaccins gagnent la slection naturelle chez ceux qui ne sont pas vaccins.


Vu qu'on a eu plein de variants avant l'arriver des vaccins pas vraiment.




> Gnralement les virus de ce type deviennent de moins en moins dangereux.


Ils ne sont pas intelligent.
Il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils deviennent moins dangereux ou plus

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh ils sont  63%


Chez les plus de 50 ans c'est  90%.
Il est possible qu'en France la vaccination devienne obligatoire et qu'il y ait un rappel tous les 3 ou 6 mois.




> Vu qu'on a eu plein de variants avant l'arriver des vaccins pas vraiment.


Tous ces variants n'taient peut-tre pas rsistants aux vaccins.




> Il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils deviennent moins dangereux ou plus


Le but du virus c'est de multiplier, si il tue son hte il se diffuse moins, donc la slection naturelle fait que les variants qui se diffusent le plus ne sont pas les plus mortels.

Et si on regarde le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV, ils ont disparus naturellement avant l'apparition du premier vaccin.




> La Chine?


Ils produisent beaucoup pour des consommateurs tasuniens, allemands, anglais, etc.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il faudrait qu'on consomme des produits locaux, mais les gouvernements dveloppent le libre change et a crer des aberrations monstrueuses, des produits parcourent des milliers de km, pour rien.


Comme le nutriscore et le score de rparabilit. Un produit local IGP/AOP ou bien un appareil lectronique de petite srie ont les plus mauvais score ... La PME qui produit 1000 units aura un score moindre que Samsung ou Apple ...  ::?:  . C'est compltement aberrant ...

Par rapport au Covid la on va pouvoir a commencer  parler JO/Para :

Aout 2021 > JO au Japon sans trangers ni touristes (la campagne de vaccination traine et il y a une nouvelle hausse des cas ...) . En mme temps au Japon la population est vieillissante et froussarde avec la vaccination. En esprant qu'il arrive  s'en sortir.

Fvrier/Mars 2022 > Jo d'hiver  Pkin  ::mrgreen::  (w alors la je pense que les chinois n'accepteront aucun trangers  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  )

----------


## foetus

> je pense que les chinois n'accepteront aucun trangers


Ce sont les chinois qui avaient mis quarantaine dau moins quatorze jours dans un htel + test anal  l'entre du Pays  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 




> Au mois de janvier dernier cest un millier dcoliers et de professeurs dun campus de Pkin qui avaient subi le test anal. Les autorits chinoises justifient la mise en place du dpistage anal en raison de son efficacit suppose, qui selon Lu Hongzhou expert en sant publique  lUniversit de Fudan permettrait dviter des faux ngatifs.

----------


## Darkzinus

> La Chine?


Et nous autres occidentaux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ce sont les chinois qui avaient mis quarantaine dau moins quatorze jours dans un htel + test anal  l'entre du Pays


Oui il parait effectivement ... ET c'est mme trs srieux leur truc !  :8O: 

Comme chantait si bien Dutronc , "un jouet qui fait craque"  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Sur Twitter il y a plein de gens qui s'emballent, il faut se calmer ce n'est qu'une tude sur des animaux pour le moment.
Mais je comprend qu'ils aient envie d'y croire. Surtout maintenant que les gens qui ne se sont pas fait injecter 2 doses de vaccin sont devenus des citoyens de seconde zone.
Livermectine, un traitement efficace contre le Covid-19 ? Ltude prometteuse de lInstitut Pasteur



> Test sur des animaux, cet antiparasitaire intestinal pourrait avoir des effets positifs sur les symptmes du Covid-19. Livermectine permettrait notamment de diminuer linflammation au niveau des voies respiratoires et rduirait le risque de perte dodorat. Toutefois, les chercheurs ajoutent que ce traitement nagit pas sur la rplication virale du virus.

----------


## ONTAYG

Si la dcision de Macro est efficace et que l'on freine l'pidmie en France par rapport aux autres pays, on va le fliciter d'avoir anticiper, par contre si cela rate on voit le clouer au piloris.

Cela me fait penser  Roselyne avec le H5N1, si on avait eu une pandmie on l'aurait flicit, mais comme il n'y a rien eu on l'a descendu pour les dpenses faramineuses.

Que l'on soit ou non d'accord avec sa politique gnral, je pense que notre prsident  prit une bonne dcision pour sauver la vie de milliers de Franais et ne pas bloquer notre conomie par un nime confinement (mais si elle risque de ralentir un peu avec les accs restreints).

L'avenir nous le dira, mais il fallait oser le faire quitte a tre encore plus impopulaire  10 mois des lections.

----------


## pmithrandir

C est sur qu il prend un sacr pari
 Si il le gagne il emporte l lection  coup sr

Dans le cas contraire on ne le loupera pas.

----------


## Gunny

> C est sur qu il prend un sacr pari
>  Si il le gagne il emporte l lection  coup sr
> 
> Dans le cas contraire on ne le loupera pas.


C'est une bonne dcision  prendre car au vu de l'efficacit des vaccins, il y a peu de risque que serrer la vis ne fonctionne pas. Ils vont faire quoi de toute faon les anti-vaccins, manifester ? Comme les gilets jaunes ? Encore mieux pour lui, la gestion dsastreuse de l'pidmie et les 111.000+ franais morts va tre oublie et il va s'en sortir avec une figure d'homme fort face  la crise.

----------


## foetus

> Si la dcision de Macro est efficace et que l'on freine l'pidmie en France par rapport aux autres pays, on va le fliciter d'avoir anticiper, par contre si cela rate on voit le clouer au piloris.


Ce que tu n'as pas vu, c'est qu'on ne lutte pas contre le COVID mais contre 1 variant.
En mars 2020, c'est le COVID. En aot - dcembre 2020 1 variant. En janvier - mai 2021 (apparu en septembre), la variant alpha anglais. Depuis avril 2021 (apparu en mars), le variant delta indien.

D. Raoult est le premier a avoir parl et alert sur ces variants, et j'ai le souvenir (peut-tre erron  ::oops:: ) qu'il a dit avoir t surpris du nombre de variants.

Tout cela pour dire, que j'ai bien l'impression, que Macron s'en cogne de gagner contre le variant delta, parce qu'il sait qu'il en aura 1 autre aprs.
Ces vagues successives permettent au gouvernement de toujours rajouter des "trucs".

Si E. Macron veut gagner la prsidentielle, il a dj pens au vote lectronique, il a pens au R.N. au 2ime tour.
Certains disent (suite  la candidature de X. Bertrand) que la multiplication des candidats  droite va lui profiter.
Et comme certains disent, d'ici avril 2022, il peut y avoir le pass pour aller voter.
Mme la date a fait dbat d'aprs ce que j'ai vu : pendant les vacances - bizarre ... ou pas  ::whistle:: 
Et que ce soit E. Macron ou pas, il y aura de forte chances que le futur prsident soit en 1 excutant de l'UE.

----------


## ONTAYG

> D. Raoult est le premier a avoir parl et alert sur ces variants, et j'ai le souvenir (peut-tre erron ) qu'il a dit avoir t surpris du nombre de variants.


Je n'coute plus un mec qui ds le dbut  dit qu'il y aura pas plus de morts que d'accidents de trottinette et avec une tude biais en ne prenant pas les cas  risques.




> Mme la date a fait dbat d'aprs ce que j'ai vu : pendant les vacances - bizarre ... ou pas


il a t montr que les lections prsidentielles se sont toujours  1 ou 2 semaines prts faites  ces priodes et sachant que les vacances s'talent sur 4 semaines tu en auras toujours en vacances, Marine Le Pen a critiqu ce choix, et en fait mme quand son pre est arriv au second tour il y avait des vacances scolaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une bonne dcision  prendre car au vu de l'efficacit des vaccins, il y a peu de risque que serrer la vis ne fonctionne pas.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ces propos, puisqu'en israel il y a une grosse partie de la population qui a reu au moins 2 doses (environ 60%) et le pays parle de troisime dose et de re-confinement.


Si ce sont les vrais statistiques on voit qu'il y a des cas chez les compltement vaccins. Ils sont peut-tre un peu moins nombreux  faire une forme grave et il sont peut-tre un peu moins contagieux, mais au final les vaccins transmettent la maladie et tombent malade.

Je trouve que vous avez beaucoup trop foi dans le vaccin. Alors que des nouveaux variants plus rsistants aux vaccins continueront d'apparaitre.
Cela dit ces nouveaux variants ne feront peut-tre quasiment pas de mort.




> Certains disent (suite  la candidature de X. Bertrand) que la multiplication des candidats  droite (comme pour la gauche en 2017) va lui profiter.


Il n'y avait pas plus de candidats de gauche que de candidats de droite.
Gauche
Parti socialisteLutte ouvrireNouveau Parti anticapitalisteLa France insoumise Droite
Debout la FranceFront nationalSolidarit et progrsRsistonsLes RpublicainsEn marche Centre
Union populaire rpublicaine

En 2022 Zemmour va prendre des lecteurs chez LR et au RN.
Melenchon va se faire attaquer par les mdias (et peut-tre la police et la justice, il pourrait lui arriver un peu la mme chose qu' Fillon en 2017).
Je pense que les scores du LR, du RN, de LREM, de LFI pourraient tre trs proche comme en 2017.

----------


## foetus

> Tout cela pour dire, que j'ai bien l'impression, que Macron s'en cogne de gagner contre le variant delta, parce qu'il sait qu'il en aura 1 autre aprs.
> Ces vagues successives permettent au gouvernement de toujours rajouter des "trucs".


Je serais cynique je dirais de toute manire ce n'est pas dans l'intert de E. Macron de combattre le variant.
 chaque fois, qu'il y a chec, il y a toujours 1 serrage de vis : l'obligation des masques, le couvre-feu (pratique pour empcher les manifs), la drogation (pratique pour contraindre les gens  rester chez eux - nudge) ... et maintenant le pass sanitaire.





> Il n'y avait pas plus de candidats de gauche que de candidats de droite.


J'ai chang ma phrase  ::oops::  parce que j'avais entendu cela ailleurs et aprs vrification, en 2017 c'est E. Macron estampill gauche (exactement du centre gauche au centre droit) qui semble avoir dj profit de la multiplication des candidats  gauche pour passer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en 2017 c'est E. Macron estampill gauche (exactement du centre gauche au centre droit)


Hein ?
Ok il y a eu le discours "ni gauche, ni droite" mais personne n'aurait du tre assez con pour gober a.

Si on regarde les articles de Mai 2017 :
TROIS NUANCES DE DROITE DANS LE GOUVERNEMENT COMPOS PAR MACRON



> Avec ces nominations, Emmanuel Macron fait ainsi un coup politique. Il prend une personnalit dans chaque chapelle de la droite traditionnelle. Un sarkozyste, avec la prsence de Grald Darmanin  l'Action et aux comptes publics ; un juppiste, avec Edouard Philippe, et un lemairiste, avec le chef de file du mouvement, Bruno Le Maire, qui devient le patron de Bercy.





> qui semble avoir dj profit de la multiplication des candidats  gauche pour passer.


Il a surtout profit de l'aide des mdias, de l'acharnement judiciaire et mdiatique contre Fillon, d'Hamon qui a t lch par le PS, c'est peut-tre anecdotique mais Bayrou l'a soutenu (a lui a apport au moins 1 voie  ::ptdr:: ).

Le PS et l'UMP n'organiseront plus de primaire, ils voulaient Valls et Jup, ils ont eu Hamon et Fillon.
Les hauts grads du PS et de l'UMP ont prfr soutenir Macron.

----------


## Danfre

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ces propos, puisqu'en israel il y a une grosse partie de la population qui a reu au moins 2 doses (environ 60%) et le pays parle de troisime dose et de re-confinement.
> ...
> Si ce sont les vrais statistiques on voit qu'il y a des cas chez les compltement vaccins. Ils sont peut-tre un peu moins nombreux  faire une forme grave et il sont peut-tre un peu moins contagieux, mais au final les vaccins transmettent la maladie et tombent malade.
> 
> Je trouve que vous avez beaucoup trop foi dans le vaccin. Alors que des nouveaux variants plus rsistants aux vaccins continueront d'apparaitre.
> Cela dit ces nouveaux variants ne feront peut-tre quasiment pas de mort.
> ...


Si le vaccin ne protge pas totalement de la contamination, il rduit et pas qu'un peu, le risque de dvelopper une forme grave de la maladie et de finir  lhpital. De ce ct, les observations sont raccord avec les taux de protection prvus.
https://www.leparisien.fr/societe/sa...UY2DCCED74.php

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je serais cynique je dirais de toute manire ce n'est pas dans l'intert de E. Macron de combattre le variant.
>  chaque fois, qu'il y a chec, il y a toujours 1 serrage de vis : l'obligation des masques, le couvre-feu (pratique pour empcher les manifs), la drogation (pratique pour contraindre les gens  rester chez eux - nudge) ... et maintenant le pass sanitaire.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai chang ma phrase  parce que j'avais entendu cela ailleurs et aprs vrification, en 2017 c'est E. Macron estampill gauche (exactement du centre gauche au centre droit) qui semble avoir dj profit de la multiplication des candidats  gauche pour passer.


Le problme de cette ide c est que a ne correspond pas au personnage.
Vous pensez vraiment que son ide tait de mettre en oeuvre les plus gros budget sociaux depuis toujours?

La seule chose qu il pourrait en ressortir, c est une augmentation de la dette franaise dans l ide de prsenter plus tard. Mais la monte du populisme met  mal cette ide. Le pays ferait juste dfaut.

L pidmie l empch de mettre en oeuvre toutes les rformes qu il voulait faire. Retraite chmage.. etc... 

Il gagne quoi ? Le plaisir grisant de rester  l lyse ? En ne maitrisant rien du calendrier  cause des stimuli du virus? La belle affaire

----------


## foetus

> L pidmie l empch de mettre en oeuvre toutes les rformes qu il voulait faire. Retraite chmage.. etc...


Donc on peut dire que tu es pour ces rformes. Ne soit pas trop impatient, cela reprend en octobre - novembre 2021.





> Il gagne quoi ? Le plaisir grisant de rester  l lyse ? En ne maitrisant rien du calendrier  cause des stimuli du virus? La belle affaire


En 2020 :
Loi des retraites avec mme 1 49.3 en mars 2020 " l'approche du coronavirus"Loi "scurit globale"Loi biothique (PMA)Loi contre les contenus haineux sur internetloi sur lIVGLoi contre le  sparatisme Il y a aussi des lois pour Renault et LaPoste (mais chut ce n'est pas vrai, alors que les syndicats disent qu'ils savaient pour le plan de licenciement en dcembre 2019)
C'est vrai que cette pidmie l'empche de mener  bien le pays, je vais presque pleurer - on a vot 1 prsident et il ne peut rien rformer.
Quelle est ta loi que tu prfres ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Loi des retraites abandonne jusqu a nouvel ordre

Loi "scurit globale" mise en place mais sans ses 2 mesures phares : interdiction de filmer et police municipale boostee... et pas le temps de refaire le travail.

Loi biothique (PMA) la y a pas d opposition relle au sein de la classe politique.. Donc a a t vite. ( et celle la je suis totalement pour)

Loi contre les contenus haineux sur internet loi presque vide aprs passage devant le conseil constitutionnel. Pareil, pas le temps de faire plus.

loi sur lIVG adapte contre l avis du gouvernement en premiere lecture qui autoriserai a avorter jusqu' 14 semaines si le parcours lgislatif se terminait.

Loi contre le  sparatisme  ce n est qu un projet et de la mme manire que la PMA, en dehors de l instruction  domicile le reste est assez consensuel. Mme cette dernire est plus un dogme lectoral qu un problme de conviction. Donc a va vite.

Il y a aussi des lois pour Renault et LaPoste je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. 


Bref au final on voit

Des textes polmiques qui sont tous ressorti amput du parcours lgislatif et constitutionnel. Et que le gvt n  pas pu revoter autrement.
Des textes sur les valeurs qui sont pass rapidement sans faire de vague
Et les textes majeurs de libralisation conomique... Qui sont coincs au stade de projet.

Super bilan effectivement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> [*]Loi des retraites avec mme 1 49.3 en mars 2020 " l'approche du coronavirus"


Quid d'une simplification dans les 42 rgimes ? Quid aussi de certains avantages non justifis ? RATP , SNCF ... peuvent avoir le droit le partir  52/55 et les autres doivent se la fermer et accepter les 64 ? 

Drle de conception de la "justice sociale" .  Projet de loi bcl et inachev .




> [*]Loi biothique (PMA)


"Vive la mercantilisation du corps humain". J'ai pas trop suivi l'actualit de ce truc , par contre de ce que je constate "le corps humains" devient un "service marchand". Comme le fait "d'avoir un enfant" pourra se comparer  "acheter un chien/chat/perroquet/cheval ... " 




> [*]Loi contre les contenus haineux sur internet


Beaucoup d'lucubrations qui au final vont surtout emmerds des sujets et thmatiques "pri" , au lieu de s'attaquer au vrai fond du problme. Parler d'histoire (avec un grand H), sur certaine priode sera bientt plus criminel , que le ngationnisme !  :8O: 




> [*]Loi contre le  sparatisme


La encore , on prfre s'attaquer  lapprentissage des langues rgionales ... au lieu de s'attaquer  des enseignements sectaristes  ::?:  

--- 

Bientt des affiches "Interdit aux non vaccins" : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1046559/...nord-et-le-pas ?

Dans le fond le pass-sanitaire c'est de la sgrgation mdicale . Qui imaginerait un commerant mettre sur la devanture de son magasin "Interdit aux cancreux, handicaps, dficient mentaux, nains , cul de jattes , boiteux ... " ? C'est pourtant la boite de pandore qu'on vient d'ouvrir !

Aprs avoir parl aux franais comme des enfants , le gouvernement parle aux franais comme des animaux (comme  des chiens comme on dit ...) . 

---

Pour la vaccination obligatoire du personnel mdical et paramdical , l'approche n'a pas t la bonne ... D'un autre ct , quand on travaille dans ce milieu il y a dj des vaccines aux quels on est tenu de se soumettre , sans rel "vague" possible :

https://www.presanse-pacacorse.org/a...sur-ecran-.pdf
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...osdroits/F2366

Le gouvernement a comme  son habitude foir approche et comm' .

----------


## seedbarrett

> Dans le fond le pass-sanitaire c'est de la sgrgation mdicale . Qui imaginerait un commerant mettre sur la devanture de son magasin "Interdit aux cancreux, handicaps, dficient mentaux, nains , cul de jattes , boiteux ... " ? C'est pourtant la boite de pandore qu'on vient d'ouvrir !


Interdit aux handicaps c'est le cas partout : il suffit de 2 marches et la personne en fauteuil est fichue. Le mtro parisien y'a que la ligne 14 d'accessible, et pas partout. Pareil au cinma, il y a des films que tu pas voir si pileptique

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a des


Ouais mais ici la sgrgation est systmatique, c'est pas "il y a une vieille salle de cinma inaccessible pour vous" c'est "tous les restaurants, tous les cinmas, tous les bars, tous les concerts, sont inaccessibles  ceux qui n'ont pas de pass sanitaire".
J'imagine qu'il y a des lois qui obligent les nouveaux btiments publics  tre accessible en fauteuil roulant.

Bon aprs a va parce qu'il y a toujours moyen de faire un test et si il est ngatif, on regagne des liberts pendant presque 48h. Si tu sors de chez toi une fois par mois, a reste acceptable.
Je vais tester, parce qu'il faut que j'aille voir Kaamelott, si le film ne fait pas un gros score il n'y aura pas de trilogie, donc c'est important d'y aller.

----------


## Gunny

> Qui imaginerait un commerant mettre sur la devanture de son magasin "Interdit aux cancreux, handicaps, dficient mentaux, nains , cul de jattes , boiteux ... " ? C'est pourtant la boite de pandore qu'on vient d'ouvrir !


Indice : aucune de ces personnes ne risque de transmettre une maladie hautement contagieuse et potentiellement mortelle. Encore mieux : ces personnes  la sant fragile sont mises en danger par ceux qui refusent de suivre les rgles d'hygine de base.

D'autre part, il ne s'agit pas de vaccins, mais de dtenteurs de pass sanitaire, c'est  dire qu'un test ngatif suffit. On a un pass sanitaire similaire au Danemark depuis plusieurs mois et a fonctionne trs bien. C'est simplement du bon sens, si on veut garder l'pidmie sous contrle tout en permettant une rouverture, il faut restreindre l'accs  certaines activits aux personnes qui ne sont pas  risque de transmettre le virus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une maladie hautement contagieuse et potentiellement mortelle


C'est le cas de la grippe et pourtant on a pas besoin de pass sanitaire
Certaines annes il y a peut-tre 20 000 franais qui meurent  cause de la grippe, si a se trouve le SARS-CoV-2 fait dj moins de morts que a. Enfin on verra en 2023 quand on aura les statistiques de 2022.

----------


## foetus

> on aura les statistiques de 2022.


Malheureusement on aura jamais le nombre de morts lis au vaccin (*) et tous les problmes lis (AVC, Guillain-Barr, myocardie, ...)
Il y a quelque semaine dans l'mission de P. Praud, 1 pon avait dit "il ne faut pas parler des effets secondaires, parce que cela freinera la vaccination. Il ne faut pas de grain de sable"
Mais en France on n'a pas la capacit de vacciner 15  20 millions de personnes avant septembre 2021.
Et l'efficacit des vaccins commence  fuiter.

*: parce qu'on ne pourra jamais faire le lien. Et en + c'est souvent les labos qui mnent les enqutes (pour les thromboses et AstraZeneca c'est dj le cas il me semble)
Mais bon, personne ne voit le problme.

Et aujourd'hui j'ai entendu que l'avant projet de loi sur le pass sanitaire prvoit cette mesure jusqu' dcembre 2021 : 5 mois.
Mais les gens oublient que le vaccin de juin de 2021, ne sera pas le vaccin de novembre de 2021 ni celui de mars 2022 avec les rappels et les nouveaux variants.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je vais tester, parce qu'il faut que j'aille voir Kaamelott, si le film ne fait pas un gros score il n'y aura pas de trilogie, donc c'est important d'y aller.


Et si le COVID n'est pas diminu, et que les cinmas sont ferms, c'est plus d'un film qu'il n'y aura pas. Donc, plutt que de balancer des conneries sur le vaccin, rflchissez un peu.   ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si le COVID n'est pas diminu, et que les cinmas sont ferms


J'attends de voir le nombre de mort remonter, pour l'instant il n'y a rien.
Il n'y a pas de raison de s'inquiter plus que lors d'une pidmie de grippe ou de gastro entrite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'attends de voir le nombre de mort remonter, pour l'instant il n'y a rien.
> Il n'y a pas de raison de s'inquiter plus que lors d'une pidmie de grippe ou de gastro entrite.


On a dj expliqu plein de fois que ce n'est pas forcment le nombre de morts qui est important.  ::roll:: 
Mais le nombre de contamins, qui augmentent le nombre d'hospitalisation et donc fait courir un risque  toute le population par saturation des hpitaux. Ensuite, aprs une hospitalisation longue en soins intensifs, le retour  la vie normal est long, quand il existe. Des gens ont des squelles lourdes. Ne pas se faire vacciner, c'est tout simplement tre complice du virus. Mais, je crois que a a dj t dit, redit et re-redit. Bref, si t'as rien d'autre  dire, ben... dit rien !  ::roll::

----------


## ONTAYG

> J'attends de voir le nombre de mort remonter, pour l'instant il n'y a rien.


Sauf que lorsque le nombre de mort augmente de manire significative il est trop tard et on est oblig de mettre des restrictions strictes donc confinement.

Il y en a qui ont du mal  comprendre que prendre les devants est la meilleure solution pour viter les morts et les squelles.

Si le gouvernement ne fait rien on va lui reprocher de ne pas avoir assez vaccins.
S'il en fait trop on lui reproche aussi.

Personnellement je prfre qu'il prenne trop de prcautions.

L je viens de voir que des centres de vaccination ont t vandaliss, les personnes qui disent que l'on porte atteinte  leur libert portent atteinte  la libert de ceux qui veulent se faire vacciner en dtruisant les centres.

Cela me fait penser aux anti avortements aux Etats-Unis qui assassinaient les mdecins qui faisaient des IVG lgales car c'tait des assassinS.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le nombre de contamins, qui augmentent le nombre d'hospitalisation et donc fait courir un risque  toute le population par saturation des hpitaux.


a fait des annes que les gouvernements successifs ont dtruit le systme hospitalier franais, ils se retrouvent satur  la moindre pidmie, on ne va pas supprimer toutes les liberts de la population  chaque fois.

Il serait intressant de crer des hpitaux et des postes. Et c'est possible vu qu'il y a la masse de candidat pour devenir infirmier ou doctoresse.
Ce serait pas mal que les hpitaux saturent moins facilement qu'aujourd'hui.




> le retour  la vie normal est long


C'est rare. La plupart du temps les gens gurissent sans problme.
Il y a plein de gens qui ont t test positif, qui ont fini par gurir et qui n'ont jamais ressenti de symptme.




> Personnellement je prfre qu'il prenne trop de prcautions.


Pas moi, sinon on ne vit jamais.
Je n'accepterai pas de me faire vacciner contre la grippe chaque anne.

Si a se trouve le SARS-CoV-2 fonctionne un peu comme la grippe :
Le vaccin contre la grippe est-il vraiment efficace ?



> Contrairement  ce que l'on pourrait penser, le vaccin contre la grippe n'est jamais efficace  100%. Chaque anne, l'Organisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) se base sur les souches qui circulent le plus pour dcider de la composition du vaccin. Mais ce n'est pas une dcision qui se prend  la dernire minute. Pour assurer une production suffisante de vaccins, l'OMS a fait sa slection au mois de fvrier 2019. *Il suffit donc qu'une souche de grippe ait mut entre le moment o on a fabriqu le vaccin et l'pidmie, pour que celui-ci perde une partie de son efficacit.* Ces dernires annes, l'efficacit du vaccin se situe entre 30  50% environ.


Plus a ira, moins les vaccins seront efficace.




> L je viens de voir que des centres de vaccination ont t vandaliss


Il suffit d'une personne pour vandaliser un lieu, donc ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
Personne ne soutient ce type d'action, c'est contre productif pour la cause.

----------


## seedbarrett

C'est justement pour limiter les mutations qu'il faut se vacciner. Si ton virus ne circule pas, ne se reproduits pas, il ne peut pas voluer. En te vaccinant en fait tu protges les plus faibles qui ne peuvent pas le faire, mais aussi les autres. D'ou l'utilit du vaccin si on veut revivre  nouveau. Ce sera plus efficace qu'une manifestation sans masques et les un sur les autres  se promener avec une toile jaune  la poitrine du plus mauvais got

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est justement pour limiter les mutations qu'il faut se vacciner.


D'un autre cot plus il y a de vaccins plus les variants qui rsistent  la vaccination se propagent, puisque qu'ils ne sont plus en comptition avec les autres.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est rare. La plupart du temps les gens gurissent sans problme.
> Il y a plein de gens qui ont t test positif, qui ont fini par gurir et qui n'ont jamais ressenti de symptme.


C'est marrant que tu dises cela, car pour ce qui est des cas, encore beaucoup plus rares, des personnes faisant une raction au vaccin, a te conforte dans le fait que de ne pas se vacciner. a manque de logique tout a.  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'un autre cot plus il y a de vaccins plus les variants qui rsistent  la vaccination se propagent, puisque qu'ils ne sont plus en comptition avec les autres.


Heu ! T'as vu a o ? Encore ta boule de cristal ? On t'a dj dit qu'elle devait tre fle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> des personnes faisant une raction au vaccin


Nous n'avons aucune ide des effets  long terme de ces vaccins. L'ARN Messager est une technologie rcente.
Par exemple si un mdicament faisait diminuer la fcondit on mettrait des dcennies avant de s'en rendre compte. Il y a des changements invisibles.




> T'as vu a o ?


C'est l'volution et la slection naturelle, qu'on retrouve partout.
Quand le virus se rplique des mutations peuvent avoir lieu, parfois elles sont utiles et rendent le virus plus contagieux ou plus rsistant.

C'est un peu comme les microbes qui deviennent rsistant aux antibiotique, si trop de gens en prennent.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Nous n'avons aucune ide des effets  long terme de ces vaccins. L'ARN Messager est une technologie rcente.


Puisque tu aimes bien mettre des articles : https://www.franceinter.fr/societe/v...ui-est-nouveau

Ce qui est nouveau c'est que l'on fabrique de manire diffrente, mais le principe est dj utilis depuis longtemps.

----------


## seedbarrett

> D'un autre cot plus il y a de vaccins plus les variants qui rsistent  la vaccination se propagent, puisque qu'ils ne sont plus en comptition avec les autres.



Ils se propagent avec un mauvais taux de couverture. Sachant que les vaccins contamines moins de personnes que les non vaccins (et sont plus dur a infecter), c'est le fait qu'il y ai des non vaccins qui dtruit la campagne de vaccination. C'est eux qui contamine le plus dans tous les cas. 
Donc il faut aussi se vacciner pour viter l'apparition de variant surpassant le vaccin justemement. Et si une mutation lieu tous les 100 000 cas, alors c'est une raison de plus de se vacciner: tu vas contaminer moins de gens si t'es malade, et retarder le nombre d'essais du 1/100 000 chance de crer un variant

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'un autre cot plus il y a de vaccins plus les variants qui rsistent  la vaccination se propagent, puisque qu'ils ne sont plus en comptition avec les autres.


Alors oui, tu as raison, un variant qui se transmettrait malgr les vaccins serait plus rsistants aces derniers.

Mais la ou tu n'as rien compris, c'est que la lutte ne se fait pas sur le R d'un hypothtique variant du futur, mais sur ceux qui sont dj prsent.

Si tu ne vaccine pas, tu va avoir dans le pays une transmission  50M de personnes dans l'hypothse ou chaque francais le chope une fois et que le virus est trs contagieux, et que l'on ne chope le COVID qu'une fois. (dj, on restreint beaucoup)

Si tu vaccines, ton R tombe a 0,1 ou 0,2, donc ca vient avec 2 consquences : 
 - le nombre de contamin diminue fortement (par 10)  la premire gnration
 - la seconde gnration est 100 fois moins nombreuse, etc... 

Bref, l'pidemie s'eteint trs rapidement, donc les mutations ne se font plus.

Le choix est donc : 
prefere t on tenter 1 chance sur 10 000 sur 50M de personnes, soit environ 5000 variants...
ou 1 chance sur 10 000 sur 30 000 contamins... soit 3 variants... 3 petites chances d'volution pour le virus.

Je pense que la seconde solution a un risque proche de 0 quand la premire comporte un risque notable.

gnralise ca  l'chelle du monde, et tu verras que si on vaccine vite, on aura 2 ou 3000 variants dans le monde, quand on en aura environ 500 000 sans vaccins...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir

Un article qui rsume assez bien le problme de fond du pass sanitaire : https://www.nouvelobs.com/vaccinatio...IeJ0AcgdVT-7fQ

"La cage dacier normative [...] se refermera sur le citoyen, pris dans un imbroglio bureaucratico-numrique [...] " . On va plus "emmerder" le citoyen lambda (qui peut tout simplement avoir oubli son pass papier ou numrique ... ) . Sources de tensions, agressivits ... voire ce qu'on peut redouter . Que des situations ne dgnrent et n'en viennent aux mains ... Avec le pass sanitaire , on a plu l'impression que le gouvernement parle  des enfants. On a plus l'impression qu'il essaye de grer du "btail".

----------


## Gunny

> Bonsoir
> 
> Un article qui rsume assez bien le problme de fond du pass sanitaire : https://www.nouvelobs.com/vaccinatio...IeJ0AcgdVT-7fQ
> 
> "La cage dacier normative [...] se refermera sur le citoyen, pris dans un imbroglio bureaucratico-numrique [...] " . On va plus "emmerder" le citoyen lambda (qui peut tout simplement avoir oubli son pass papier ou numrique ... ) . Sources de tensions, agressivits ... voire ce qu'on peut redouter . Que des situations ne dgnrent et n'en viennent aux mains ... Avec le pass sanitaire , on a plu l'impression que le gouvernement parle  des enfants. On a plus l'impression qu'il essaye de grer du "btail".


Et Gaspard Koenig a l'air de penser que les franais sont des gaulois dbiles et agressifs et qu'on ne peut pas trop leur en demander. Je ne sais mme pas comment le nouvel obs a mis son tampon sur ce torchon. Ce mec n'a *aucune* ide de ce dont il parle et reprsente les pires clichs que l'on peut se faire sur les philosophes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et Gaspard Koenig a l'air de penser que les franais sont des gaulois dbiles et agressifs et qu'on ne peut pas trop leur en demander. Je ne sais mme pas comment le nouvel obs a mis son tampon sur ce torchon. Ce mec n'a *aucune* ide de ce dont il parle et reprsente les pires clichs que l'on peut se faire sur les philosophes.


Ce qu'il critique c'est la "surnomalisation". Trop lois et de rglements difficilement comprhensible. Quand dans le mme temps les lois de bases sont allgrement bafoues et peu voire pas sanctionnes . Rsultat dans cette complexit "technico-brureaucrato-administrative" , peu de monde fait l'effort intellectuel de rflchir, car c'est "lourd  digrer".

Ajouter  cela une "acculturation" qui tourne tout vers le bas avec un manque de connaissance technique et de rflexion technique. Pas tonnant que le mille feuille soit imbuvable pour le quidam moyen. 

Un systme trop normatif ,  prend les franais pour des "gaulois dbiles et agressifs" , pour des "enfants" quoi ... 

Faire respecter des lois lmentaire et faire une purge du superficiel est pas quelque chose de choquant ...

Exemple concret : 

> on fait chier la France rurale avec le 80km/h au lieu du 90km/h 
> on considre donc la France rurale et priphrique comme des imbciles au volant

> rsultat l'automobiliste qui passera 1 fois  un endroit (rtrograd 90  80) , flash  82 par exemple, sera mis sur le mme pied qu'un chauffard  130

Pendant ce temps on fait fit des problmes de fond : alcool au volant, tlphone, squattage de la bande du milieu , circulation anarchique des 2 roues non motoriss ...

Trop souvent on entend encore "oui mais j'ai une bonne excuse pour le tlphone au volant" , par contre  82 au lieu de 80 la on va te louper et ta pas intrt  broncher . A dfaut cette politique peut mme tre contreproductive , car le conducteur n'est pas serein en conduisant et cela peut engendrer d'autres accidents. A avoir le nez sur le compteur on peut accrocher une voiture ou renverser un piton ... Forcement on ne peut plus observer la route correctement, car on peut pas tout voir.

----------


## Gunny

> Puisque tu aimes bien mettre des articles : https://www.franceinter.fr/societe/v...ui-est-nouveau
> 
> Ce qui est nouveau c'est que l'on fabrique de manire diffrente, mais le principe est dj utilis depuis longtemps.


Super article ! C'est trs bien expliqu.
La sret de ces vaccins dpasse mme les estimations : Moins de ractions allergiques que prvu avec les vaccins anti-covid [i.e Pfizer & Moderna] (en danois)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Des chercheurs israliens sont sur 3 pistes de medoc contre le covid  ::D:  : https://www.laprovence.com/actu/coro...existants-pour . 

Good new et wait and see.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu vaccines, ton R tombe a 0,1 ou 0,2


Au Royaume-Uni et en isral une large partie de la population est vaccin et pourtant les contaminations ont augment en Juillet au Royaume-Uni, et commence un petit peu  augmenter en isral (pour l'instant c'est anecdotique, mais on ne sait jamais).
Des clusters se produisent dans des endroits o il y a le pass sanitaire (il n'y a quasiment que des doubles vaccins).

On verra bien, mais si a se trouve les variants qui prendront la place du variant Delta, n'en auront rien  foutre que t'ai reu 2 doses de Pfizer, Moderna, AstraZeneca, Janssen.
La bonne nouvelle c'est qu' force de se faire contaminer nos systmes immunitaires sont de plus en plus apte  se dfendre face  cette famille de virus.
On dirait que plus le temps passe, moins t'as de chance de faire une forme grave ou d'avoir des squelles  long terme.

Il y a aura de plus en plus de vaccins qui feront circuler le virus.

========
Il semblerait que l'fficacit des vaccins diminue petit  petit :
Vaccine 39% effective at halting virus transmission, 91% against serious illness, Israel's health ministry says
Un gros pourcentage des vaccins sont contagieux.

----------


## tanaka59

https://www.varmatin.com/faits-de-so...ntieres-704456

----------


## Ryu2000

a n'a peut-tre aucun lien avec le vaccin (les analyses complmentaires et l'expertise mdicale vont prendre plusieurs mois), mais en tout cas la famille et les proches du dfunt ne doivent pas tre trs fan des vaccins actuel contre le SARS-CoV-2 :
Ce que l'on sait de la mort de Maxime Beltra, dcd  22 ans aprs une injection du vaccin Pfizer-BioNTech



> Dans une vido poste et relaye sur les rseaux sociaux par les antivax, notamment, un homme se prsentant comme Frdric, pre de Maxime Beltra, filme le certificat de vaccination au nom de son fils, n le 27 octobre 1998. "Il devait partir en Grce avec son amie, dit-il en voix off. Malheureusement il ne va pas partir (...) suite  un choc allergique aprs avoir t vaccin  14 heures. Il est dcd ce soir  23 heures". 
> 
> Le pre de famille ajoute : "Il est criminel de mettre sur le march des vaccins qui n'ont pas t certifis, qui n'ont pas t vrifis, qui tuent des jeunes de 22 ans en pleine forme avec une espce de corruption  vomir de nos lites". 
> 
> L'homme qui s'exprime prcise qu'il "a perdu son seul fils". "*Pour un virus qui tue moins de 1% de la population, nous sommes en train de vacciner l'ensemble de l'humanit* avec des traitements qui n'ont jamais t examins en profondeur et dont nous ne connaissons pas les effets secondaires", poursuit-il avant de qualifier les "dcideurs" de "criminels" et de s'en prendre aux "mdias de propagande".


Il aurait ingr un aliment dont il tait allergique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a n'a peut-tre aucun lien avec le vaccin (les analyses complmentaires et l'expertise mdicale vont prendre plusieurs mois), mais en tout cas la famille et les proches du dfunt ne doivent pas tre trs fan des vaccins actuel contre le SARS-CoV-2 :
> Ce que l'on sait de la mort de Maxime Beltra, dcd  22 ans aprs une injection du vaccin Pfizer-BioNTech
> 
> 
> Il aurait ingr un aliment dont il tait allergique.


Pour l'instant l'enqute n'est pas termine, et ce n'est pas la peine de vhicule une fausse nouvelle (faique niouse pour les british).
Surtout qu'il y a de fortes prsomptions pour que ce ne soit absolument pas li  la vaccination 
Mais bon, colporter des conneries, c'est tellement facile.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bon, colporter des conneries, c'est tellement facile.


C'est le job des mdias, qu'est-ce que tu veux
En tout cas le gars a t vaccin, il est mort, son pre n'est pas content, a semble vrai pour le moment. (j'ai commenc mon paragraphe par "a n'a peut-tre aucun lien avec le vaccin" donc quoi qu'il arrive personne ne peut venir m'embter, s'il vous plait ne venez pas m'agresser, je n'ai rien fais de mal  ::java:: )

Ils en parlent tous :
Que sait-on du dcs de Maxime Beltra, 22 ans, survenu aprs avoir reu une dose de vaccin ?Ste : enqute ouverte aprs le dcs d'un jeune homme, son pre accuse le vaccin PfizerCoronavirus : Une information judiciaire ouverte aprs la mort dun homme vaccin quelques heures avantSte : dcs d'un jeune homme suite  un choc allergique alimentaire quelques heures aprs sa vaccination anti-CovidInformation judiciaire sur la mort dun jeune homme quelques heures aprs sa vaccinationVaccination ou allergie alimentaire ? Ce que l'on sait sur la mort suspecte d'un jeune homme  Ste

Dois-je vous rappelez que l'objectif d'un journal est de gnrer du trafic afin de gagner de l'argent comme toutes les autres entreprises ? Ce genre d'article est susceptible de "faire cliquer" les lecteurs.

Officiellement le risque de faire une thrombose  cause d'un vaccin est plus faible que le risque de faire une thrombose naturellement. (mais il existe quand mme)
Covid-19 : quels sont les symptmes dune thrombose lie  la vaccination ?



> Les premiers signalements de thromboses atypiques sont apparus avec le vaccin dAstraZeneca. LAgence europenne du mdicament et lANSM franaise ont reconnu ce risque qui doit dsormais tre mentionn. Il existe galement avec lautre vaccin  vecteur viral autoris en France, le produit de Johnson & Johnson (aussi appel Janssen). Dans les deux cas, *ces thromboses lies  la vaccination reprsentent un phnomne trs rare, de lordre dun cas pour 100 000 injections, soit bien moins que les risques de thromboses en population gnrale*, hors vaccination anti-Covid.
> 
> Pour les vaccins  ARN (Pfizer et Moderna), sil existe bien de rares signalements de thromboses chez des personnes vaccines, les agences du mdicament ne font pour linstant pas le lien avec les injections.  *Il ne faut pas oublier quil y a beaucoup de thromboses hors vaccin*, rappelle Thomas Vanassche, spcialiste des maladies sanguines et vasculaires  lhpital universitaire de Louvain en Belgique. Au fur et  mesure que la vaccination progresse, vous allez voir des thromboses chez des personnes vaccines mais sans forcment quil y ait un lien entre les deux.   Cette pathologie est trs exceptionnelle, insiste Annie-Pierre Jonville-Bera, du centre rgional de pharmacovigilance de Tours. Plus lge avance, plus le risque diminue.


Bon aprs ce n'est pas l'effet secondaire de la vaccination qui m'inquite le plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Franais (vaccins ou pas) qui se rendront au Royaume-Uni devront rester isol entre 5 et 10 jours, ils devront galement payer les tests :
Quarantaine pour les Franais vaccins en Angleterre : Beaune juge la mesure "discriminatoire"



> Le gouvernement en a dcid ainsi en raison de la "prsence persistante de cas en France du variant Beta (du coronavirus)", a-t-il annonc vendredi soir. Pourtant, fait remarquer Clment Beaune, ce variant "reprsente moins de 5% des cas en France et est surtout dans des territoires d'Outre-mer qui ne sont pas concerns par les flux vers le Royaume-Uni".


Dans le doute, il vaut mieux ne pas prendre de risque  ::P: 

====
Aux USA que vous soyez vaccins ou pas, il faudra porter un masque  l'intrieur, car avec le variant Delta la charge virale est la mme chez les vaccins et les non-vaccins :
CDC's new masking guidance prompted by science that emerged in just the last several days, Walensky says



> Walensky had told reporters Tuesday that* for Delta variant infections of vaccinated people, the amount of virus found in them was "pretty similar to the amount of virus in unvaccinated people.*
> Still, she said the "vast majority" of transmission is through unvaccinated people.
> *The CDC updated its mask guidance Tuesday to recommend fully vaccinated people wear masks indoors* in parts of the country with "substantial" or "high" transmission of Covid-19.
> The CDC also recommended that everyone in and around K-12 schools wear masks, even if they are fully vaccinated.

----------


## foetus

> Surtout qu'il y a de fortes prsomptions pour que ce ne soit absolument pas li  la vaccination


 ::roll::  tu veux des chiffres officiels : recherche Enqute de pharmacovigilance du vaccin Pfizer  BioNTech Comirnaty  Rapport n 16 : priode du 14 mai 2021 au 27 mai 2021

[pour la priode du 27/12/2020 au 27/05/2021 inclus] Au total, sur les 22 233 cas rapports, 16 081 (72,3 %) correspondaient  des cas non graves et 6 152 (27,7 %)  des cas graves au regard des dfinitions rglementaires internationales de pharmacovigilance. Depuis le prcdent rapport, 2 700 nouveaux cas ont t transmis, dont 905 graves (33,5 %).



```

```

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure elle a t juge extrmement rapidement :
Vaccination : Une contractuelle de la CPAM cope d'un an de prison ferme pour trafic de faux certificats



> Elle avait gnr 200 faux QR code pour les vendre sur Snapchat. Une contractuelle du vaccidrive de Villepinte (Seine-Saint-Denis) a t condamne  un an d'emprisonnement ferme par le tribunal de Bobigny pour trafic de faux certificats de vaccination au Covid-19.
> 
> Le tribunal l'a condamne  18 mois d'emprisonnement, dont six mois avec sursis, la peine ferme ayant t amnage sous la forme d'une dtention  domicile sous surveillance lectronique, et  une amende de 10.000 euros.


C'est dissuasif, ceux qui trafiquent des faux certificats devraient arrter parce que les sanctions sont lourdes et tombent instantanment.

=========
On se dirige peut-tre vers un rappel de vaccin tous les 6 mois :
Ces donnes peu rassurantes venues dIsral



> En outre, des donnes publies par le ministre de la sant suggrent que les personnes qui ont t les premires  recevoir leurs deux doses du vaccin Pfizer sont susceptibles d'tre touches par une Covid grave, *le vaccin semblant perdre de son efficacit protectrice avec le temps.*
> 
> Ces statistiques mettraient ainsi en vidence le fait que *les personnes vaccines en janvier 2021 n'ont plus qu'une protection de 16 % contre l'infection, alors que chez celles vaccines en avril, l'efficacit serait de 75 %.*
> 
>  Nous avons examin des dizaines de milliers de personnes testes au mois de juin, ainsi que des donnes sur le temps coul depuis leur deuxime injection, et *nous avons constat que les personnes vaccines tt taient plus susceptibles d'tre testes positives*  indique le Dr Yotam Shenhar au Times of Israel.
> 
> Certains observateurs temprent nanmoins ces chiffres en rappelant que les premiers vaccins taient souvent des sujets trs fragiles et gs donc susceptibles dtre immunodprims.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> tu veux des chiffres officiels : recherche Enqute de pharmacovigilance du vaccin Pfizer  BioNTech Comirnaty  Rapport n 16 : priode du 14 mai 2021 au 27 mai 2021
> 
> [pour la priode du 27/12/2020 au 27/05/2021 inclus] Au total, sur les 22 233 cas rapports, 16 081 (72,3 %) correspondaient  des cas non graves et 6 152 (27,7 %)  des cas graves au regard des dfinitions rglementaires internationales de pharmacovigilance. Depuis le prcdent rapport, 2 700 nouveaux cas ont t transmis, dont 905 graves (33,5 %).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Bon, d'abord ma remarque ne portait que sur le cas cit par Ryu.
Ensuite, ton analyse est sympa, mais oublie un truc. Il y a 22 233 cas (au total - non graves et graves), ce chiffre parait norme en effet. Mais il faut le ramener aux 26 698 147 injections. Ce qui fait 0.08 % de cas  problmes dont 0.002 % de cas graves. 
Bref, statistiquement c'est nul !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je trouve que ce dessin est un rsum des posts de ce forum sur le covid...

----------


## foetus

Jon Shannow ou le PNJ macroniste  ::zoubi:: 




> Il y a 22 233 cas (au total - non graves et graves), ce chiffre parait norme en effet. Mais il faut le ramener aux 26 698 147 injections. Ce qui fait 0.08 % de cas  problmes dont 0.002 % de cas graves. 
> Bref, statistiquement c'est nul !


Bien voila tu es prvisible  ::roll:: 
prpare toi, parce qu'on a se dirige vers 1 injection tous les 6 mois. Je te souhaite d'tre en bonne sant, pas de comorbidits caches, et ne pas tomber dans les 0.002 % ce faible pourcentage, on peut y ajouter toutes les victimes de cette gestion par ce gouvernement. Combien d'assesseurs sont morts ? combien de suicides ? combien de morts suite aux reports des oprations ? combien de dpressions ? ... parce contre l, silence radio, pas de chiffres. Parce que ce n'est pas grave, le pourcentage est trs faible.As-tu remarqu que le vaccin touche presque sensiblement de la mme faon les tranches d'ges. Alors que le COVID c'est + de 80% pour les > 65 ans. Mais ce n'est pas grave, les myocardies qui touchent les ados et le Guillain-Barr, c'est 1 pourcentage trs faible.





> Je trouve que ce dessin est un rsum des posts de ce forum sur le covid...


 ::roll::  on peut parler aussi de tous les experts "plateau tl", qui certes travaillent l'hpital mais ne sont pas pidmiologiste sauf Pr Didier Raoult

Et E. Macron pidmiologiste, on en parle  ::sm:: 



> Le ministre de lEducation nationale Jean-Michel Blanquer lui a mme adress ses louanges :  Le prsident a acquis une vraie expertise sur les sujets sanitaires () Ce nest pas un sujet inaccessible pour une intelligence comme la sienne et au regard du temps important quil y consacre depuis plusieurs mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce faible pourcentage, on peut y ajouter toutes les victimes de cette gestion par ce gouvernement.


Ouais justement ils vont te dire que si tout le monde s'tait prcipit pour se faire vacciner le plus tt possible comme l'avait demand le gouvernement, tout irait mieux aujourd'hui.
L'conomie repartirait plus vite, donc il y aurait moins de suicides et de dpression.
Il y aurait moins de malades "COVID" dans les hpitaux, donc il n'y aurait pas de retard pour les autres.

Bon aprs l'accs  la vaccination pour tout le monde est assez rcente et le gouvernement n'avait fait que de la merde avant (ce qui n'a toujours pas chang), mais quand mme.
C'tait un scnario qui n'avait jamais t vu en Occident (alors que Singapour et Taiwan taient prt), maintenant on sait un peu plus quoi faire si on nouvelle pidmie apparait quelque part (fermer les frontires, tester tout le monde, isoler et tracer les malades, etc).

Les vaccins sont en retard, c'est un peu comme utiliser le vaccin contre la grippe de 2017 en 2019, isral a plus de 6 mois d'avance sur nous et on voit que a ne fonctionne pas trs bien. Mme avec 2 doses de vaccins le port du masque et les confinements vont faire leur retour.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon Shannow ou le PNJ macroniste


Lol 
Moi, Macroniste ? hahahaha ! Tu sais vraiment pas de quoi tu parles, mme sur ce sujet  ::ptdr:: 




> on peut parler aussi de tous les experts "plateau tl", qui certes travaillent l'hpital mais ne sont pas pidmiologiste sauf Pr Didier Raoult


Sauf que Raoult n'est pas pidmiologiste !  ::aie::  source



> Didier Raoult, n le 13 mars 1952,  Dakar au Sngal, est un mdecin franais, spcialiste des maladies infectieuses, professeur de microbiologie  la facult des sciences mdicales et paramdicales de Marseille et  l'institut hospitalo-universitaire Mditerrane Infection (IHU).


Ce qui ne lui enlve pas ses qualits, loin de l. Et, j'tais une de ses dfenseurs, avant qu'il ne pte un plomb. 




> Et E. Macron pidmiologiste, on en parle


Mais, ai-je dis quoi que ce soit qui ferait penser cela. 

J'en ai rien  faire de Macron. J'espre qu'il devra rendre des comptes sur la gestion de cette pidmie (et sur pas mal d'autres choses, d'ailleurs).
L, on est dans la merde  cause d'une saloperie de virus. Ce qui a t mal fait, c'est du pass. Aujourd'hui, l'important c'est de sortir de cette crise sanitaire, qui, au passage n'est pas franco-franaise, mais internationale. Et pour s'en sortir, y a pas de miracle, il faut que la majorit des gens POUVANT se faire vacciner le fasse. Mais, comme, les cons sont lgions (pas qu'en France), il faut que les autorits rendent obligatoire (d'une faon ou d'une autre) cette vaccination, parce que visiblement le "par solidarit avec les personnes ne pouvant se faire vacciner et pour protger les plus faibles, il est important de se vacciner", a ne suffit pas ! 

Chaque gouvernement essaie  sa faon, et avec plus ou moins de succs, des mthodes pour combattre cette pandmie. Alors, on peut critiquer beaucoup de choses concernant les manquements du gouvernement, mais c'est pas forcment mieux ailleurs, et pour ma part j'aurais choisi une mthode beaucoup plus radicale : vaccination obligatoire pour tout ceux qui le pouvait (mdicalement parlant).

Oui, je suis un dictateur !  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

> Je trouve que ce dessin est un rsum des posts de ce forum sur le covid...


Mon chef a un diplme dans une discipline connexe, et a t form par des experts en virologie. On a plthore d'experts mdicaux dans ma boite. Quand j'affirme des trucs, c'est *toujours* avec leur aval. Et aprs avoir compris le pourquoi. Qui peut en dire autant?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Le truc cool avec le covid c'est que cela donne des ides  certains : 

S'vader de la quarantaine : https://nantes.maville.com/actu/actu...47454_actu.Htm

Solution 1 : prendre la poudre d'escampette ou filer  l'anglaise comme on dit

Solution 2 : faire une farce et dire que vous allez commettre un acte de bioterrorisme ou une attaque bactriologique  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  

Pour cette seconde solution , je suis d'accord c'est moins drle , voire pas drle du tout ... bon en mme temps si on peut plus rigoler  ::aie::   ::lol:: 

--- 

Scenario hollywoodien me direz vous ... Se dire qu'un jour on aurait ce type de scenario Orwellien / SF , c'est juste ahurissant .

----------


## Ryu2000

S'chapper d'une quarantaine a n'a rien d'exceptionnel, il y en a plein qui ont essay.

Il y a des personnes vaccines qui ne sont pas moins contagieuses que des personnes non-vaccines :
Coronavirus : Des documents amricains sonnent lalarme face au variant Delta et assurent que  la guerre a chang 



> La prsentation sappuie notamment sur une analyse mene  Provincetown, dans lEtat du Massachusetts, o prs de 900 cas de Covid-19 ont t dpists aprs les festivits de la fte nationale du 4-Juillet, bien que les trois quarts des participants  lvnement aient t vaccins. Or, *il ny avait  pas de diffrence  dans la charge virale des personnes vaccines ou non vaccines, selon la prsentation des CDC, ce qui semble indiquer un mme degr de contagiosit quel que soit le statut vaccinal.*
> (...)
> Par ailleurs, les documents du CDC montrent que les contaminations de personnes vaccines ne sont pas aussi rares quon le pensait avec  35.000 infections symptomatiques par semaine sur les 162 millions dAmricains vaccins .


Bon aprs ils disent que le risque de mourir ou dtre gravement malade est divis par dix avec un vaccin.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Voil typiquement, le genre de situation ou c'est y aller au culot et faire le forcing pour prendre le bateau : https://rmc.bfmtv.com/emission/je-va...e-2046675.html  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen:: 

Ne pas respecter la quarantaine.  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen::  

Prenez la poudre d'escampette .  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils testent des trucs :
Coronavirus : Moderna assure que son vaccin est efficace pendant au moins six mois



> Lentreprise teste plusieurs versions dune dose de rappel afin daugmenter la protection immunitaire contre les variants : 
> une troisime dose du vaccin initialune nouvelle formule base sur le variant Beta (identifi pour la premire fois en Afrique du Sud)une dose contenant  parts gales le vaccin initial et la nouvelle formule
> Les trois diffrents candidats  ont dclench une production robuste danticorps  contre le variant Delta, ainsi que contre les variants Gamma et Beta, a dclar Moderna.


Maintenant il n'y a plus qu' attendre les variants qui remplaceront les variants actuels.

=====
a ne rigole pas en Allemagne :
En Allemagne, les non-vaccins ne seront bientt "autoriss  entrer nulle part"



> En Allemagne, avec 52% de la population vaccine, soit 40 millions de personnes, la vaccination contre le Covid-19 semble commencer  patiner. Alors le gouvernement envisage srieusement de durcir les restrictions  l'encontre des personnes non-vaccines, ds la mi-septembre. Selon le Bild, aller au restaurant,  l'htel, ou encore chez le coiffeur pourrait n'tre autoris que pour les personnes ayant reu une vaccination complte. Le gouvernement allemand souhaitant que les personnes non-vaccines "ne soient autorises  entrer nulle part".
> 
> Angela Merkel et son gouvernement souhaitent ainsi mettre la pression sur les non-vaccins, alors que la situation sanitaire se dgrade dans de nombreux pays europens. Outre l'interdiction d'accder  certains lieux pour les non-vaccins, les tests devraient devenir payants ds cet automne, selon le journal Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung. Et "dautres restrictions pourraient tre ncessaires".

----------


## tanaka59

Hello, 

La frontire USA <> Canada vient de rouvrir : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...s_4732691.html . Aprs 18 mois de fermetures.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La frontire


Ne t'inquites pas, il est possible que bientt des frontires se referment.  :;):  (a dpend des variants qui prendront la place du variant Delta)

====
COVID-19: EN ISRAL, LE SPECTRE D'UN NOUVEAU CONFINEMENT DS SEPTEMBRE



> De leur ct, les personnes de plus de 60 ans sont appeles  recevoir une troisime dose de vaccin, bien que l'effet ne soit pas encore entirement prouv scientifiquement.
> (...)
> "Un confinement n'est pas la bonne solution. Il n'est pas clair qu'il y ait une corrlation entre un confinement et une baisse des [cas] confirms et des patients dans un tat grave. Ce qui est clair, c'est qu'il existe une corrlation entre le confinement et les dommages conomiques. [...] Nous devons nous prparer  vivre aux cts du coronavirus. Tout comme nous savons vivre aux cts de la grippe, il en va de mme pour le coronavirus", a ainsi dclar le ministre des Finances Avigdor Lieberman, lors d'un point presse tenu ce lundi.


israel est en avance, ce qui arrive l-bas risque d'arriver en France.

Peut-tre que bientt avoir t vaccin 2 fois ne donnera plus accs  tout.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ne t'inquites pas, il est possible que bientt des frontires se referment.  (a dpend des variants qui prendront la place du variant Delta)


Les pays qui rouvrent leurs frontires les font par "bulles" .

L'Europe et quelques pays limitrophes. Les USA et le Canada + quelques iles des carabes. L'Australie, La Nouvelle Zland + quelques les du Pacifique. Le Japon et la Core Du Sud . 

Les autres pays c'est "sauvent qui peut". 

On remet une 5me vague  la rentre ?  ::?:

----------


## alexrtz

> Les pays qui rouvrent leurs frontires les font par "bulles" .
> 
> L'Europe et quelques pays limitrophes. Les USA et le Canada


Il n'y a pas de "bulle" US - Canada.
La frontire terrestre est ouverte pour les touristes seulement dans le sens US => Canada.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il n'y a pas de "bulle" US - Canada.
> La frontire terrestre est ouverte pour les touristes seulement dans le sens US => Canada.


Ah bon ? Je pensais que c'tait retro actif dans les deux sens ... 

Bon dans un premier temps soit la frontire referme ct Canadien en cas de ppin, soit les USA dessert les boulons pour les Canadiens si la situation s'amliore ... selon les scnarios.  ::weird:: 

---

Concernant la 4me vague dans les DOM-TOM , bon je pense que le mieux c'est de regarder la raliter en face et d'aller vers la vaccination obligatoire pour tous ... Le vaccin du covid fera parti des prochains vaccins obligatoire, comme la polio , le ttanos ... 

---

Concernant la fuite du covid d'un labo suite  la suite d'une ngligence / d'une erreur / d'un sabotage 

https://www.lalsace.fr/sante/2021/08...t-sur-la-table

Les autorits chinoises sont bien emmerdes , car il y a "trop de concidence" . Gopolitiquement aucun pays ne veut assumer d'avoir une catastrophe de la sorte ... 

Si la Chine ou tout autre pays do vient le covid dirait "oui le covid vient d'ici" ... je n'ose imaginer les mouvements de colres de la populations ... 

Maintenant pour radiquer cette crasse c'est une plait ... C'est purement hypothtique , j'ai l'impression que maintenant le covid sera prsent ad vitam et ternam.  ::?:

----------


## alexrtz

> Ah bon ? Je pensais que c'tait retro actif dans les deux sens ...


Dans l'article dont tu as mis le lien:



> La frontire terrestre entre les Etats-Unis et le Canada a rouvert lundi 9 aot *pour les Amricains* entirement vaccins, aprs quasiment 17 mois de fermeture en raison de la pandmie de Covid-19.

----------


## bombseb

> bon je pense que le mieux c'est de regarder la raliter en face et d'aller vers la vaccination obligatoire pour tous


Et ceux qui veulent pas on les met dans des camps centre de quarantaine ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et ceux qui veulent pas on les met dans des camps centre de quarantaine ?


1) Il existe dj des vaccins obligatoires quand on occupe certaines professions (hpatite par exemple pour le corps mdical) .

2) Lorsqu'on veut voyager en temps normal sous les tropiques , des vaccins contre la fivre jaunes sont exigs. 

3) Pour les enfants cela existe aussi ...

---

En suivant cette logique , rien empercherait ne rendre un vaccin obligatoire pour tout adulte ... Sauf contre indication mdical.

Pas de question de mettre des camps, ne soyons pas dbile  ce point ... Enfin !  ::?:   ::weird::  Ceux qui ne veulent vraiment pas , pourront toujours truander (faux certificat, ou fausse vaccination d'un mdecin verreux ... ) que voulez vous.

----------


## foetus

vrifier : mais les vaccins ne peuvent pas tre rendus obligatoire parce qu'ils sont en phase 3 avec 1 autorisation de mise sur le march conditionnelle en Europe.
Le fameux "phase 3, mais on s'en fiche"  ::roll::  phase 3 qui est la priode de tests sur les hommes (homme et femme)

Et d'ailleurs, comment rendre obligatoire des vaccins qui ont du mal face au variant Delta (3ime dose "_booster_" pour les + fragiles ou ceux vaccins de longues dates) et apparemment inefficace comme le variant Colombien.

J'en parlais avec Ryu2000 : Coronavirus : Il n'est pas encore ncessaire d'adapter le vaccin Pfizer aux variants, 20 minutes le 9 aot 2021
On verra bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Coronavirus : Il n'est pas encore ncessaire d'adapter le vaccin Pfizer aux variants, 20 minutes le 9 aot 2021





> Le vaccin anti-Covid des laboratoires Pfizer/BioNTech na  pas encore  besoin dtre adapt aux nouveaux variants du coronavirus en circulation, a assur lors dune confrence de presse lundi le patron de BioNTech, prconisant plutt une   troisime dose .
>  Il est possible que dans les 6  12 mois prochains, un variant merge et require ladaptation du vaccin, mais ce nest pas encore le cas , a affirm Ugur Sahin.
>  La meilleure approche pour grer cette situation est de continuer avec une dose de rappel , a-t-il ajout.


Peut-tre qu'ils veulent dj vendre une troisime dose  tout le monde, avant de sortir un nouveau vaccin.
Pourtant on voit qu'avec le variant delta les vaccins sont autant contagieux que les non vaccins.

Les vaccins seront toujours en retard par rapport aux variants. ( moins de gagner  Am stram gram en ciblant un des variants rare pour le moment, mais qui prendrait le dessus par la suite)

----------


## pmithrandir

Autant srement pas.
On parle de 40%  60% selon les tudes de contagion en moins.


Maintenant ce n est pas vrai que certains vaxcins sont obligatoire. Ils sont obligatoire pour certaines activits. Les tmoins de jehova par exemple n en font pas 

Les vaccins sont donc essentiel pour aller  l cole, faire certaines professions etc ... On est sur un concept assez proche du pass sanitaire en fait

----------


## Ryu2000

La troisime dose se rapproche :
INFOGRAPHIES. Covid-19 : Isral face au mur Delta



> Les services de sant du pays tentent galement d'enrayer cette quatrime vague - dj l'une des plus importantes - en fournissant depuis plusieurs jours aux plus de 50 ans une troisime dose de vaccin. *Un million de personnes ont dj profit de ce "booster"* bienvenu en Isral, qui peine par ailleurs  convaincre les non-vaccins de se faire immuniser. Environ 63% de la population a reu ses deux doses, 5% sont partiellement immuniss. Des chiffres qui stagnent depuis un trimestre. Le Portugal, l'Espagne, la Belgique ou encore le Canada et le Chili ont depuis largement rattrap l'ancien leader mondial des injections. 
> 
> De fait, si en valeur absolue les vaccins sont les plus touchs par les infections en Isral, les taux d'incidence demeurent plus levs chez les non-vaccins, dans toutes les tranches d'ges, et plus particulirement chez les plus gs, les mieux protgs (prs de 90% des plus de 60 ans ont reu deux doses, plus de 50% trois injections).

----------


## Ryu2000

En Italie les terrasses des restaurants sont rserves aux clients qui n'ont pas de pass sanitaire :
En Italie, pour manger en terrasse, il vaut mieux ne pas avoir de pass sanitaire



> Le pass sanitaire a ses paradoxes partout o il est mis en place, notamment en Italie. Nos voisins transalpins peuvent en effet, depuis le 6 aot, faire valoir leur vaccination contre le Covid-19  ou un test PCR ngatif ou un certificat de rtablissement  pour avoir accs  certains tablissements, dont les restaurants. Seulement, certains clients ont fait savoir leur mcontentement en dcouvrant que certains lieux rservaient les places en terrasse aux personnes non-vaccines. Les dtenteurs dudit pass sanitaire se voient, eux, contraints de se restaurer  lintrieur, comme le rapportent nos confrres du Corriere della Sera.


Je vois une certaine logique l-dedans.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Oh punaise ils sont fort les ricains niveau frontire : https://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle...ada-etats-unis

Un amricaine peut aller au canada si il est vaccin en voiture ou en avion.
Un canadien peut aller aux usa uniquement par avion pas en voiture .  ::aie:: 

C'est d"un ridicule sans nom ... Jespre que USA et canadiens vont trouver une solution un peu meilleur :/

----------


## Ryu2000

En ce moment on entend parler des variants C.1.2 et B.1.621.

Variant C.1.2 : le variant du Covid circule-t-il dj en France ?



> Les donnes communiques par les autorits sud-africaines ne permettent pas encore de certifier que le variant est beaucoup plus contagieux car leur tude doit encore tre confirme par des pairs. Toutefois, le variant C.1.2 afficherait un taux de 41,8 mutations par an, soit un taux 1,7  1,8 fois plus rapide que la moyenne de tous les autres variants. Il serait en cela le variant le plus loign de la souche originelle du coronavirus dtecte  Wuhan, en Chine, fin 2019. Et il se propagerait trs rapidement. Selon l'tude, on ne comptait que 0,2 % de ce nouveau variant en Afrique du Sud en mai dernier. Il reprsentait 1,6% des nouveaux cas en juin, puis 2% en juillet. Une augmentation similaire au variant Delta. Les auteurs de l'tude manifestent leur inquitude du fait de sa contagiosit trs leve, mais aussi de sa probable capacit  chapper, au fil des mutations,  l'immunit gnre par les vaccins actuels.


Covid-19 : le variant Mu prdominant en Colombie



> Le variant B.1.621, selon la nomenclature scientifique, a t class fin aot comme variant  suivre par l'Organisation mondiale de la sant (OMS). Il est apparu pour la premire fois sur la cte atlantique de la Colombie (nord) en janvier. Selon l'OMS, ce variant prsente des mutations qui pourraient indiquer un risque d'chappement immunitaire (rsistance aux vaccins), et des tudes supplmentaires sont ncessaires pour mieux comprendre ses caractristiques. Il a dj t identifi dans plus de 43 pays et a dmontr une forte contagiosit, a rappel Marcela Mercado.


Les vaccins seront toujours en retard par rapport aux variants.
Pfizer et Moderna ont dvelopp des nouveaux vaccins plus efficace contre le variant Delta, le temps qu'ils arrivent d'autres variants auront pris le dessus.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Un DOM-TOM (Nouvelle-Caldonie) , rend la vaccination obligatoire pour tous : https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...3284_3244.html . 

D'ici quelques semaines, cela sera le cas en France mtropolitaine. C'est une question de temps.

Ceux qui s'y opposent, ont parfaitement le droit de douter. Simplement qu'au vu du contexte pidmique, cela tait tout simplement une option qui pouvait se produire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Simplement qu'au vu du contexte pidmique


Bof.
Si on regarde les pays qui ont le plus fort taux vaccinale au monde, on voit que mme quand quasiment tout le monde est vaccin, les contaminations peuvent augmenter.

Islande
Israel









L c'est encore le variant Delta qui circule donc a va c'est tranquille, mais ces successeurs seront encore plus rsistants aux vaccins.
On verra si les nouveaux vaccins Pfizer et Moderna seront efficace contre les prochains variants.

Bon  la limite on peut dire "en tant vaccin on rduit ses chances de faire une forme grave" mais ceux qui sont vaccins devraient rgulirement se faire tester, pour savoir si ils transmettent la maladie ou pas.
Si 100% de la population tait vaccin, 100% des gens  l'hpital serait vaccin. Donc le gouvernement va devoir changer un de ses messages de propagande. Parce que l'histoire de 8 formes graves sur 10, n'a pas de sens, puisqu'il y a beaucoup plus de vaccins que de non vaccins.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bof.
> Si on regarde les pays qui ont le plus fort taux vaccinale au monde, on voit que mme quand quasiment tout le monde est vaccin, les contaminations peuvent augmenter.
> 
> L c'est encore le variant Delta qui circule donc a va c'est tranquille, mais ces successeurs seront encore plus rsistants aux vaccins.
> On verra si les nouveaux vaccins Pfizer et Moderna seront efficace contre les prochains variants.
> 
> Bon  la limite on peut dire "en tant vaccin on rduit ses chances de faire une forme grave" mais ceux qui sont vaccins devraient rgulirement se faire tester, pour savoir si ils transmettent la maladie ou pas.
> Si 100% de la population tait vaccin, 100% des gens  l'hpital serait vaccin. Donc le gouvernement va devoir changer un de ses messages de propagande. Parce que l'histoire de 8 formes graves sur 10, n'a pas de sens, puisqu'il y a beaucoup plus de vaccins que de non vaccins.


Je vois plusieurs problme de fond .

1) Dans l'imaginaire collectif les vaccins obligatoires c'est quand on est enfant/mineur.

2) ventuellement quelques rares cas chez l'adulte : vaccin contre l'hpatite ou certaines maladies pour les gardiens de prisons ou des pro de la sant (par exemple)

3) Quand on part en voyage  l'tranger , vaccin contre la fivre jaune (https://vaccination-info-service.fr/...s/A-l-etranger) .

Avant 2020 personne ne se serait dit qu'un jour , un vaccin contre une pidmie peut devenir obligatoire chez l'adulte et de manire aussi massive ...

Ceux qui sont contre la vaccination ou rticent  le faire, doutent de l'efficacit ou reste septique face un vaccin arriv aussi rapidement sur le march ... 

Lintrt d'une "vaccination" obligatoire c'est : des questions de sant et salubrit publique ... Vacciner  tour de bras pour limiter le plus de possible les formes graves . L'ide de fond et la logique est de rendre la maladie le plus "bnin" possible.

----------


## pmithrandir

L ide de la vaccination est double selon moi 

Permettre de ralentir la propagation en limitant la charge virale.

Limiter les formes graves 


Si je fais un parallle. La gastro est extrmement contagieuse, mais on vit avec parce qu elle ne nous met pas en danger. Elle ne sature pas non plus l hpital dans des proportions importante.

Si on arrive  faire en sorte que le covid sur une maladie qui se traite en mdecine de ville en qq jours... toute cette mobilisation s arrte et la vie reprend son cours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'ide de fond et la logique est de rendre la maladie le plus "bnin" possible.


La maladie est dj bnigne pour la plupart des gens Si tu te fais infect t'as plus de chance d'tre asymptomatique que de finir  l'hpital.
On devrait juste vacciner les faibles. C'est rare qu'un jeune qui n'a pas d'autre problme de sant face une forme grave.
Peut-tre que le gouvernement rendra la vaccination obligatoire, mais a me parait compliqu.

Si a se trouve il faudra se faire vacciner tous les 6 mois (comme je l'avais dj dis en citant une tude) :
Isral: le responsable de la lutte contre le coronavirus appelle  se prparer  une 4e dose de vaccin



> Le ministre de la Sant avait annonc la semaine dernire que le passeport vert - document attestant d'un schma vaccinal complet ou du rtablissement de la maladie - *expirerait six mois aprs l'injection d'une deuxime ou troisime dose de vaccin*, laissant dj entendre qu'une quatrime injection tait  prvoir.


Bref, ils n'ont pas fini de nous faire chier avec a.

----------


## Ryu2000

En 2020, 2021 les gens ont appris plein de choses  propos des virus, dans les mdias il y a souvent des explications de ce genre :
Variants du Sars-CoV-2 : d'Alpha  Mu, l'apparition rcurrente de nouvelles souches est-elle inquitante ?



> Lorsqu'il pntre dans une cellule humaine, le Sars-CoV-2 se rplique en recopiant son code gntique, un gnome ARN compos de 30 000 "briques" appeles nuclotides. Au cours de ce processus, "il peut se glisser des erreurs de copie, qu'on appelle mutations", poursuit le spcialiste. Concrtement, un ou plusieurs de ces nuclotides peuvent tre ajouts, remplacs ou supprims. Contrairement  d'autres virus  ARN, comme la grippe ou le VIH, les coronavirus ont la particularit d'tre dots d'un "mcanisme d'dition" charg de faire des "corrections", expose  son tour Jean-Claude Manuguerra, virologue  l'Institut Pasteur.
> 
> *Des chercheurs ont estim que le Sars-Cov-2 acquiert environ deux mutations par mois*, soit deux fois moins que la grippe*. Et ces mutations ne sont pas ncessairement une mauvaise nouvelle pour l'homme. Au contraire, la plupart d'entre elles "sont nfastes pour le virus", rappelle Etienne Decroly. D'autres sont considres comme neutres, et n'ont pas d'effets dtectables sur le cycle de vie du virus. Enfin, *certaines mutations sont susceptibles de modifier la transmissibilit du virus, sa virulence, ou influer sur l'efficacit des vaccins.* Si elles permettent au virus de causer "des infections avec des profils diffrents", par rapport aux souches prcdentes, on parle alors de variant, complte Samuel Alizon.


Il y a tout un champ lexical qu'on entendait moins souvent avant 2020 comme "gnome ARN", "mutation", "variant", "souche", etc.
Si a se trouve il y a des collgiens qui en savent pas mal sur les virus, alors que je ne sais mme pas si c'est au programme d'SVT ^^.
Il y a moyen de faire des analogies pour illustrer la thorie de l'volution, c'est comme dans l'algorithme :



> construction et valuation d'une *population initiale* ;
> Jusqu' atteindre un *critre d'arrt* :
> *slection* d'une partie de la population,
> *reproduction* des individus slectionns,
> *mutation* de la descendance,
> *valuation* du degr d'adaptation de chaque individu,
> *remplacement* de la population initiale par une nouvelle population.


a va peut-tre cr des vocations, aujourd'hui il y a des enfants qui doivent se dire que c'est trop cool le squenage de l'ADN.

====
Pourvu que cette tendance continue :
Covid-19 : moins de 10000 patients hospitaliss en France, la baisse se poursuit



> Alors que la vaccination patine en France, le nombre de malades du Covid-19 hospitaliss est pass sous la barre des 10 000 pour la premire fois depuis le 15 aot et une nouvelle baisse lgre a galement t enregistre en soins critiques.


Le nombre de cas peut augmenter n'importe quand, a dpend des variants qui circulent et d'autres facteurs.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est &vident que la baisse est prsente.

Les personnes les plus  mme de finir  l'hopital sont les vieux, qui sont vaccins a 90%
Les mdians, de 35 a 70 ans sont galement pas mal vaccins, et leur risque est natturelment plus faible. Mme avec le degr de contagion plus fort du Delta, il fallait bien que ca se calme.

Les populations plus jeunes sont extremeent peu concern par l'hospitalisation, mme si des enfants sont quand mme dcd du COVID, ce qui n'tait pas possble avec la premire version.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est &vident que la baisse est prsente.


Ouais mais a ne veut rien dire parce que a peut trs bien remonter, comme c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois. (mme en israel ou en Islande, des pays trs vaccins)
Mais c'est vrai qu' force d'entrer en contact avec cette famille de virus, nos systmes immunutaires se mettent  jour et  la fin le SARS-CoV-2 fera moins mal que la grippe.
Ce serait top qu'on ait pass le dernier pic et que le gouvernement mette fin au pass sanitaire, au port du masque, etc. Les Franais aimeraient bien retrouver des librts. (comme aller au festival sans masque et sans pass)

====
Bon sinon il y a des gens vaccins avec le vaccin Janssen qui font des formes graves :
VACCIN JANSSEN : UNE SURREPRSENTATION DE PATIENTS EN RANIMATION, SIGNALE L'ANSM



> Un peu plus d'un million dinjections ont t ralises depuis le mois davril avec le srum unidose produit par les laboratoires Johnson & Johnson. Parmi tous ces gens vaccins, 32 cas dinfection au Covid-19 ont t recenss, dont 29 cas graves et 4 dcs enregistrs. Les autorits de sant ont identifi le variant responsable de l'infection pour 17 personnes, et il s'agissait  chaque fois du variant Delta.


Il y a des laboratoires qui essaient de faire la course, mais ils seront toujours en retard :
Vaccin anti Covid : vers une quatrime dose pour renforcer l'immunit en Isral



> D'aprs lui, de nouveaux variants toujours plus contagieux vont apparatre dans les mois  venir. Partant de cette situation, il explique que les anticorps produits par le corps seront affaiblis. Salman Zarka plaide alors pour une injection rgulire chaque anne ou tous les 6 mois par exemple. *Des vaccins adapts aux variants qui circulent actuellement pourraient voir le jour en Isral fin 2021 ou dbut 2022 selon le spcialiste.*


On en aura plus rien  foutre des variants actuels quand on sera en 2022...

----------


## Ryu2000

a dpend :
Covid-19 : pourquoi il est de plus en plus difficile de modliser lvolution de lpidmie



> Avec un  optimisme prudent , ils ne prvoient pas de reprise importante avant le dbut de lanne 2022. Mais tout dpend :
> du climatde la couverture vaccinalede lefficacit des vaccinsde la prsence de variantsdu relchement des Franais
> Une longue liste qui tmoigne de la difficult  saisir, depuis un an et demi, les soubresauts pidmiques et que rsume lavertissement qui introduit traditionnellement ces rsultats :  Ces scnarios sont faits sur la base de donnes incompltes et dhypothses incertaines. () Les trajectoires dcrites dpendent des hypothses faites ; si les hypothses ne se ralisent pas, la dynamique observe pourra tre diffrente des projections.


La couverture vaccinale est norme, il doit y avoir 72% des Franais qui se sont fait injecter 2 doses.Les vaccins sont efficace au moins 6 mois.Les Franais ne peuvent pas se lcher parce qu'il y a des contrles de pass sanitaire partout.
Donc avec un peu de chance a pourrait bientt tre la fin des restrictions de liberts. (a va tre chouette quand il n'y aura plus de masque ni de pass sanitaire)

Au niveau des variants l'OMS suit : Eta, Iota, Kappa, Lambda et Mu.
Il y a des variants plus rsistants aux vaccins que d'autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

Nous, lus locaux, demandons l'abandon du passe sanitaire



> Pourtant, chaque jour, dans nos communes de Haute-Savoie, qu'elles soient grandes ou petites, rurales ou urbaines, nous constatons peu  peu la division s'immiscer. Nous voyons les couples que nous avons unis se dchirer. *Nous assistons  l'clatement d'associations centenaires. Aux refus gns d'accueillir des clients par des restaurateurs dj au bord de la rupture financire.*
> 
> Plus globalement, nous voyons la politique s'immiscer l o elle n'avait pas sa place jusqu'alors. Les pro et anti, que ce soit sur le sujet du passe ou du vaccin, se retrouvent subitement en opposition, l o ils vivaient paisiblement en harmonie. Les contrles permanents sont autant de rappels, de coups de couteau, dans cette plaie de discorde. Ils sont effectus par des hommes et femmes qui n'en ont pas la vocation et qui subissent eux-mmes de devoir se substituer  ce qui, jadis, tait le pr carr des comptences rgaliennes. Hier, nos policiers municipaux ne pouvaient pas contrler une identit dans la rue, *aujourd'hui vigiles ou bnvoles d'associations sont contraints de mettre en uvre des barrages filtrants  l'entre d'un gymnase ou d'un centre commercial*.
> 
>  cette implosion socitale sans prcdent, *nous voyons nos services publics, dj fragiles, subir de plein fouet les suspensions d'agents*. Les lits dj trop peu nombreux de nos EHPAD se ferment les uns aprs les autres,  la suite de suspensions de soignants. Les mmes, qu'hier encore, nous applaudissions tous le soir venu. Laissant ainsi, autant de familles dans l'embarras et les plus fragiles d'entre nous, nos seniors, dans des situations inacceptables. Nous constatons, aussi, le retour contraint de personnes en situation de handicap, qui ne peuvent rester dans leurs centres spcialiss, faute de personnel. Les pharmacies de nos villages se retrouvent contraintes  rduire leurs amplitudes horaires faute de personnel vaccin. Nos centres de secours, dj en tension perptuelle, doivent se rorganiser et faire face au refus de pompiers dj volontaires  se faire vacciner.


Malheureusement le gouvernement n'coutera jamais ces lus locaux.
En plus le timing est mauvais, parce le nombre de cas commence  augmenter un petit peu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si jamais vous faites une forme grave vous pouvez essayer un type d'anti dpresseur il parait que a peu aider :
Covid: des antidpresseurs confirment leur efficacit contre la forme grave de la maladie



> 741 patients ont ainsi reu de la fluvoxamine en traitement curatif du Covid, et 756 ont t traits avec un placebo, pour une moyenne dge de 50 ans.  la fin de lessai men de janvier  juin 2021, les rsultats sont clairs: le risque dhospitalisation diminue de 66% chez les patients ayant pris le traitement. La mortalit, elle, baisse de 85% dans cette mme population.


Et sinon le truc qui m'intresse :
De plus en plus de doubles vaccins: le profil des personnes hospitalises change, les mdecins prconisent une 3e dose



> Alors que le taux d'incidence est reparti  la hausse ces derniers jours en France, les hospitalisations sont elles aussi en lgre augmentation. Dans les Pays-de-la-Loire, et c'est nouveau, le profil des admissions change depuis la rentre. Dsormais les patients compltement vaccins affluent dans les hpitaux: "*Sur 92 patients admis en ranimation pour Covid-19, 40 avaient un schma vaccinal complet*", explique Alain Mercat, le chef du service de ranimation du CHU d'Angers.


Le gouvernement aurait pu faire un truc simple : une dose de vaccin donne un pass sanitaire de 6 mois. C'tait une solution plus simple, plus efficace et plus facile  faire accepter.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Si jamais vous faites une forme grave vous pouvez essayer un type d'anti dpresseur il parait que a peu aider :
> Covid: des antidpresseurs confirment leur efficacit contre la forme grave de la maladie
> 
> Et sinon le truc qui m'intresse :
> De plus en plus de doubles vaccins: le profil des personnes hospitalises change, les mdecins prconisent une 3e dose
> 
> Le gouvernement aurait pu faire un truc simple : une dose de vaccin donne un pass sanitaire de 6 mois. C'tait une solution plus simple, plus efficace et plus facile  faire accepter.


Il faut aussi garder  l'esprit que si l'on valide 3 doses par terrien > 21  24 milliards de doses ? C'est beaucoup ... a t on la possibilit de faire suivre les chaines de productions ? J'en doute. 

Avant de courir aprs une troisime dose , je laisse ma place pour les pays plus pauvres qui galrent.

----------


## halaster08

> Avant de courir aprs une troisime dose , je laisse ma place pour les pays plus pauvres qui galrent.


Mais quelle ide saugrenue !
RaF des pauvres ce sont des gens qui ne sont rien, vite une troisime dose et mme une quatrime au cas o pour nos premier de corde ! c'est quand mme eux qui tirent l'humanit vers le haut, faut savoir tre pragmatique mon bon monsieur

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,




> Mais quelle ide saugrenue !
> RaF des pauvres ce sont des gens qui ne sont rien, vite une troisime dose et mme une quatrime au cas o pour nos premier de corde ! c'est quand mme eux qui tirent l'humanit vers le haut, faut savoir tre pragmatique mon bon monsieur


En Europe et Amrique du Nord on a eu "la chance" d'tre dans des pays "riches" pour l'accs au vaccin ... Nombre de pays  niveau de vie intermdiaire galrent ... Soit 2 milliards d'humains ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Comme prvu en 2020 , l'Australie se rouvre au monde aprs 18 mois de fermeture : https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/intern...y-1334844.aspx

Mme chose en Nouvelle Zaland , avec plus de prudence : https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/n...ertes-20211028 , https://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/no...1-9d137aad4b8a

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19: Researcher blows the whistle on data integrity issues in Pfizers vaccine trial

Ou en Franais :
C'est quoi le PfizerGate ?



> Une enqute publie le 2 novembre dans la revue mdicale BMJ dnonce la falsification de donnes et des problmes de scurit lors de l'essai clinique du vaccin contre le Covid labor par Pfizer. Qui est la lanceuse d'alerte et quelles sont ses rvlations ? Les dtails du scandale du PfizerGate.


====
3e dose de vaccin Covid : bientt indispensable pour le pass sanitaire ?



> Nouveau durcissement du gouvernement dans la campagne de vaccination ? Selon la ministre du Travail Elisabeth Borne interroge par Europe 1, le retrait du pass sanitaire pourrait tre act en cas de refus de la 3e dose. "C'est quelque chose qu'on regarde mais ce n'est pas dcid aujourd'hui" a-t-elle dclar vendredi 15 octobre. "*On sait que l'immunit baisse fortement au bout de six mois, donc il faut absolument faire cette troisime dose*". Dbut septembre, le ministre de la Sant assurait  L'Info qu'une "personne ligible  une dose de rappel conservera un pass valide en 2/2. Si la personne fait une troisime dose, elle aura un nouveau pass sur lequel il sera marqu 3/3. Mais l'ancien restera valable".

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19 : le vaccin Moderna dsormais dconseill pour les moins de 30 ans par la Haute Autorit de sant



> La HAS estime ainsi que seul Pfizer, lautre vaccin  ARN messager et pour lequel le risque de complications cardiaques graves est bien moindre, doit dsormais tre administr aux jeunes. Les stocks disponibles permettent a priori dassurer un tel changement de stratgie. Le ministre de la Sant na pas encore ragi, mais il suit gnralement ce type de recommandations et il ny a pas de raison quil en soit autrement cette fois-ci.

----------


## tanaka59

La bonne blague  ::aie:: 




> Covid-19 : le vaccin Moderna dsormais dconseill pour les moins de 30 ans par la Haute Autorit de sant


J'ai 30 ans justement et j'ai eu ma deuxime dose en juillet de ce vaccin

Si je calcule , cela suppose une 3me dose courant janvier . Si le gouvernement exige  terme une 3me dose pour tous. Je vais aller de ce pas rserver ma place pour janvier. Premier arriv , premier servi  ::mouarf:: 

Je ne vais pas attendre une obligation gouvernementale ... C'est une question de bon sens ... D'autant que j'estime qu'on a d'autre  recevoir de personne ... 

Le gouvernement continue de parler aux franais comme  des mmes de cp

----------


## escartefigue

> Le gouvernement continue de parler aux franais comme  des mmes de cp


C'est oublier un peu vite qu'il y a encore un grand nombre d'anti-vaccin et que 68% seulement de la population sont vaccins.

----------


## Ryu2000

Point pidmiologique COVID-19 du 4 novembre 2021 - Poursuite de la reprise pidmique en mtropole : pour la 3me semaine conscutive le taux dincidence augmente



> Au 02 novembre, 76,4% de la population avait reu au moins une dose de vaccin et *74,6% tait compltement vaccine*.


Les pays qui ont une couverture vaccinale encore plus importante qu'en France ne s'en sortent pas mieux.
En isral a va tre 3 dose pour tout le monde.
Troisime dose pour tous : quelles leons tirer de lexemple isralien ?

Ils s'taient quasiment tous fait injecter 2 doses :
Isral : une tude amricaine sme le doute sur la troisime dose obligatoire



> Naftali Bennett, Premier ministre et ardent promoteur de cette troisime dose, a lui aussi t un porte-parole convaincant :  Cette troisime dose protge la population, lconomie et le bien-tre gnral. Attendre trop longtemps pour ladministrer risquerait de gcher les gains dj enregistrs grce  la vaccination et droder la confiance du public  proclamait-il y a quelques semaines. Jusqu prsent, tout semblait lui donner raison. Mais la commission amricaine a quelque peu altr cet optimisme, *dautant que les cas dinfection, qui atteignent les 7 000 par jour, restent malgr tout  un niveau trs lev.*


Les gouvernements auraient du dire qu'une dose donnait droit  6 mois de pass sanitaire et a aurait t plus simple pour tout le monde.

----------


## Nicodu10

Pourquoi dire "anti-vaccin" chacun est libre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi


C'est de la manipulation par le langage.
a donne directement une image ngative, alors que ce ne sont des gens qui ne se mfient que d'un seul vaccin, ils ne sont pas convaincu que la balance penche plus du ct bnfice que du ct risque.
On devrait les appeler "les sceptiques au sujet des vaccins contre le SARS-CoV-2" ou un truc comme a.

Selon comment on regarde le bnfice de la vaccination n'est pas toujours flagrant, par exemple :
Covid-19 : le point sur la vaccination en Europe, pays par pays



> Le Danemark se classe troisime avec 86,5% de sa population de plus de 12 ans totalement vaccine.


Covid-19 : face  une nouvelle vague, le Danemark va rtablir le pass sanitaire



> Le Danemark fut en septembre l'un des rares pays  lever la quasi totalit des restrictions sanitaires aprs avoir russi  empcher une nouvelle vague pidmique au printemps et en t grce aux mesures de confinement en vigueur depuis les ftes de fin d'anne 2020.
> 
> Mais alors que le nombre quotidien de nouvelles infections dpassait  peine la barre des 200 mi-septembre, plus de 2.000 cas ont en moyenne t recenss quotidiennement ces derniers jours dans le pays.
> Par ailleurs, le pourcentage de tests de dpistage positifs a presque doubl entre mi-septembre et fin octobre, pour s'tablir  2,3%.


Il y a un paquet de vaccin qui portent le virus, ils font rarement des formes graves, mais a risque de produire plein de variants de plus en plus rsistants aux vaccins.
D'ailleurs il va y avoir une mise  jour du vaccin Pfizer, mais le temps de dvelopper et de faire valider le truc, d'autres variants seront l.
Covid-19 : BioNTech prvoit d'amliorer son vaccin face au risque de variants plus agressifs



> Le PDG des laboratoires BioNTech, qui a coproduit le vaccin Pfizer contre le Covid-19, anticipe une "mise  jour" de son vaccin en 2022. Uğur Şahin voque la possibilit d'une nouvelle campagne de vaccination l'anne prochaine pour lutter contre de nouveaux variants plus virulents.


Si a se trouve 2022 tout entier sera aussi pourri que 2020 et 2021, mme avec 100% population vaccin.

----------


## behe

> Les pays qui ont une couverture vaccinale encore plus importante qu'en France ne s'en sortent pas mieux.
> En isral a va tre 3 dose pour tout le monde.


Juste sur ce point, Israel (62%) n'a pas une meilleure couverture vaccinale que la France (68%).  Les Arabes israliens et les ultra-orthodoxes tant contre la vaccination

----------


## Ryu2000

> Israel (62%)


Ouais mais si on compte ceux qui ont moins de 12 aussi
Les cas de Covid augmentent en Isral malgr une forte couverture vaccinale Quen penser ?



> Isral affiche un des taux de vaccination les plus levs au monde, avec quelques 78 % de sa population de plus de 12 ans ayant reu ses deux injections.


J'ai vu une pyramide des ges d'israel et ils sont nombreux  avoir moins de 12 ans.

Au pire mettez Danemark  la place d'isral et a marche C'est pas encore la troisime dose pour tous pour le moment, mais c'est un nouveau confinement.

Singapour face  une flambe des cas de Covid



> Depuis le dbut de la pandmie, Singapour fait office de modle en terme de gestion sanitaire et de vaccination, *avec plus de 83% des habitants qui ont reu deux doses de vaccins.* Mais depuis quelques semaines, le pays enregistre des nombres records de nouveaux cas quotidiens de contamination, avec un pic atteint ce vendredi 8 octobre : 3 590 nouveaux cas dans ce petit tat denviron 5 millions dhabitants. Sur les rseaux, les anti-vaccin mettent en avant ce chiffre comme la preuve que la vaccination ne fonctionne pas, mais pour les pidmiologistes du pays rien nest moins vrai.


Aujourd'hui trs peu de gens meurent  cause du SARS-CoV-2, ceux qui ont eu la maladie et ceux qui se sont fait vaccin on trs peu de chance de faire une forme grave, donc on devrait se dbarrasser des masques et des pass sanitaires. (les gens qui ont attrap la maladie, on gurit, puis se sont fait vacciner, sont devenu trs rsistant)
On ne va pas continuer ces conneries pendant encore 107 ans.

De toute faon bien avant le SARS-CoV-2 les services de ranimation se saturaient extremement vite.

----------


## Nicodu10

Rappelons que le taux de ltalit du covid-19 est de 0.5% environ d'aprs les tudes les plus rcentes. 

L'article ici montre bien qu'au final c'est +/- une grippe depuis le dbut : https://theconversation.com/comment-...-grippe-156609

De plus les gens oublient que la population vieillit normment, et cela dans la quasi totalit des pays dvelopps. 
Avec ou sans covid-19 dans les prochaines annes, les hpitaux seront de plus en plus surchargs et les pics de mortalit de plus en plus important.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je croyais que c'tait que du chiffre d'affaire et qu'il n'y avait pas de bnfice, mais en fait si :
PFIZER, BIONTECH ET MODERNA APPROCHENT LES 1000 DOLLARS DE BNFICES PAR SECONDE AVEC LEURS VACCINS



> Ces groupes pharmaceutiques ont amass cet argent *en vendant l'immense majorit de leurs doses  des pays riches*, aux dpens des nations moins dveloppes o le taux de vaccination reste trs faible, dplore l'association.
> (...)
> Lors de son dernier point d'activit, Pfizer indique viser 36 milliards de dollars de revenus gnrs par son vaccin anti-Covid Comirnaty en 2021, soit 2,3 milliards de doses vendues (pour un chiffre d'affaires global de l'ensemble du groupe vis de 81  82 milliards de dollars sur l'ensemble de l'anne). Le groupe prcisait aussi que les bnfices lis  son vaccin reprsenteraient prs de 37% de l'ensemble de ses profits cette anne. Soit environ 8,7 milliards de dollars de rsultat net aprs impt sur les 23,5 milliards  23,8 milliards de dollars de bnfices nets viss pour l'anne 2021.


Sur le long terme a doit rapporter moins que le viagra ( moins qu'ils continuent de vendre plusieurs doses  tout le monde pendant plusieurs annes) :
Le Viagra, la machine  cash de Pfizer, a 20 ans

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 



Vu que nous sommes devenus spcialistes covid.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gens en ont de plus en plus marre des restrictions :
Pays-Bas : des blesss par des tirs de la police  Rotterdam lors d'une manifestation contre des mesures de confinement partiel dues au Covid-19



> La semaine prcdente, le Premier ministre nerlandais Mark Rutte avait annonc la rintroduction d'un confinement partiel avec une srie de restrictions sanitaires, touchant notamment le secteur de la restauration, pour faire face  un nombre record de cas de Covid-19. Les bars et les restaurants doivent fermer  20 heures, au moins jusqu'au 4 dcembre.


Guadeloupe : blocages et manifestations contre le pass sanitaire



> Aprs quatre jours de blocages de routes et de laccs au CHU de Guadeloupe, parfois maills de violences par des manifestants opposs au pass sanitaire et  lobligation vaccinale des soignants, le gouvernement hausse le ton, vendredi, en annonant lenvoi de 200 policiers et gendarmes en renfort.


=====
Je mlange 2 blagues vu sur Twitter :



> https://twitter.com/idrissaberkane/s...71426656555008
> Dcs cumuls dus  la Covid-19 dans le monde : on y observe un spectaculaire aplanissement de la courbe grce  la campagne de vaccination massive entame en janvier 2021 Visage en fte

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce pays est en avance par rapport  la France, donc on peut anticiper ce qu'il va nous arriver :
Face  l'augmentation inattendue des nouveaux cas chez les vaccins ayant reu le rappel, Isral pense dj  la 4e dose



> "Il n'est pas draisonnable de penser que nous aurons besoin d'un quatrime vaccin", a annonc le ministre de la Sant isralien ce mercredi 24 novembre.


Ils devraient changer le systme, a devrait tre : une dose offre 6 mois de pass sanitaire (que tu ais reu 0 dose ou 4 doses).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je mlange 2 blagues vu sur Twitter :


Juste pour rebondir sur le graphique, il faut bien avouer qu'il est trompeur.
Pour bien le comprendre, il faut  voir qu'il est cumulatif, c'est  dire qu'il ne peut jamais descendre. De plus, a l'exception de celui d'en bas, il est extrmement difficile de visualiser la vitesse de progression du nombre de mort dans chaque zone.
A chaque fois, il faut comparer la pente du dessous avec celle de l'element... sachant que a chaque fois, on a forcement une lgre augmentation.


J'ai t regard sur our world data, et dj je ne trouve pas ce graphique qui additionne les zone entre elles, mais galement on voit bien dessus que justement... en juin l vitesse de progression diminue fortement avant de reaugmenter en octobre novembre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les donnes doivent tre l apparemment :
Coronavirus (COVID-19) Deaths

Ce qui est certains, c'est qu'en isral un norme pourcentage de gens ont reu 3 doses et ils attrapent le virus.
En France aussi il y a eu : Brigitte Klinkert, Jean Castex, Michel Cymes, Emmanuel Macron, etc.

Ils sont proche de la mort et ils n'en ont plus rien  foutre  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  (ils peuvent mourir d'un rhume  ce stade l) :
Covid : 500.000 seniors de plus 80 ans toujours pas vaccins, le gouvernement ragit

A quoi bon,  mon ge ? : ces plus de 80 ans qui refusent la vaccination contre le Covid-19



> A un ge o leur risque de mourir du coronavirus en cas dhospitalisation est 16 fois plus lev que chez leurs concitoyens de 18  49 ans, prs de 13 % des Franais les plus gs restent impermables  la vaccination. Par difficult daccs, parfois, mais aussi par choix.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je suis tomb sur un dbat intressant dans l'mission _Interdit d'interdire_, disponible sur YouTube depuis ce lundi 22 novembre :


Plusieurs sujets sont abords autour de la crise sanitaire. La question _5me vague : la faute aux non-vaccins ?_, qui fait le titre de la vido, n'est qu'un sujet parmi d'autres de cet pisode.
Les deux invits, Antoine Flahault et Jean-Michel Claverie, sont en dsaccord sur plusieurs sujets, dont la vaccination des enfants contre le Covid-19, mais sont d'accord sur quelques autres, par exemple quand il insistent sur l'importance de l'aration.
Jean-Michel Claverie critique pas mal de fois notre gouvernement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Les donnes doivent tre l apparemment :
> Coronavirus (COVID-19) Deaths
> 
> Ce qui est certains, c'est qu'en isral un norme pourcentage de gens ont reu 3 doses et ils attrapent le virus.
> En France aussi il y a eu : Brigitte Klinkert, Jean Castex, Michel Cymes, Emmanuel Macron, etc.
> 
> Ils sont proche de la mort et ils n'en ont plus rien  foutre  (ils peuvent mourir d'un rhume  ce stade l) :
> Covid : 500.000 seniors de plus 80 ans toujours pas vaccins, le gouvernement ragit
> 
> A quoi bon,  mon ge ? : ces plus de 80 ans qui refusent la vaccination contre le Covid-19


L'histoire de la 3me dose me laisse perplexe ... Veran assure que tout ira bien . On se marrer avec les passent actif ou inatif ... Bref je parie des incidents ou des passes valables ne passeront  ::?: 

On va se marrer quand le quidam moyen sera coinc pour X ou Y raison ... malgr la 3 me dose. 

Un "blocus"  l'entre d'un btiment, malgr un pass valide ... qui ne passe pas ? Mthode gros beuh > forcer le passage en bousculant  ::mrgreen::  . Puis si le mec ou la gonzesse qui contrle est pas content(e) , c'est l'envoyer chier .  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'histoire de la 3me dose me laisse perplexe ...


Assez vite la troisime dose sera obligatoire pour garder le pass sanitaire. Il y a des tudes qui montrent qu'avec le temps la protection offerte par la vaccination Covid diminue jusqu' quasi-disparaitre. Si le gouvernement ne force pas les gens  se faire vacciner  nouveau, il y aurait trop de double vaccins qui feraient des formes graves (parce que les vieux et les faibles sont presque tous vaccins).

Tous les 6 mois il faut une dose, avec la grippe c'est tous les ans. (et a a une chance sur trois de marcher, souvent les variants qui circulent ne sont pas stopps par le vaccin)
Mais au moins avec la grippe, la formule du vaccin change, l j'ai l'impression que c'est toujours la mme, c'est bizarre.




> Puis si le mec ou la gonzesse qui contrle est pas content(e) , c'est l'envoyer chier .


Les gens qui vrifient les pass sanitaire n'ont pas envie de le faire, ils y sont contraints, ce n'est pas leur mtier, a leur fait perdre du temps.
Il ne faut pas les embter.

On va voir ce qui va arriver.
Perso je pense que la troisime dose deviendra obligatoire et qu'il y aura un nouveau confinement.
Mais quand on prvoit l'avenir on a beaucoup plus de chance de se planter que d'avoir raison, donc on ne peut qu'attendre et regarder.

Un scnario cool ce serait que le nombre de morts diminue et qu'il ne soit plus du tout li au nombre d'infects, comme si avoir le SARS-CoV-2 serait comme avoir un rhume. (la mortalit est dj faible aujourd'hui, mais peut-tre que si elle descend encore un peu on retrouvera nos liberts)

=====
Edit :
Covid-19 : un nouveau variant en Afrique du Sud, explosion des cas en Europe



> Un nouveau variant du Covid-19, dit B.1.1.529, *potentiellement* trs contagieux et aux mutations multiples, a t dtect en Afrique du Sud, qui voit les signes d'une nouvelle vague.  ce stade, les scientifiques sud-africains ne sont *pas certains* de l'efficacit des vaccins existants contre ce nouveau variant.
> 
>  ce jour, 22 cas ont t signals, touchant principalement des jeunes, selon l'Institut national des maladies transmissibles (NICD). Des cas ont galement t signals au Botswana voisin et  Hongkong, sur une personne de retour d'un voyage en Afrique du Sud.
> 
> L'OMS a dclar suivre de prs ce nouveau variant et doit se runir vendredi pour dterminer sa dangerosit. Selon les scientifiques, le nouveau variant B.1.1.529 prsente au moins 10 mutations, contre deux pour le Delta.


Pour l'instant on ne sait rien.
Il existe plein de variants et ils ne sont pas tous plus dangereux que le variant Delta.

Covid-19 : que sait-on du nouveau variant, au profil de mutations horrible, identifi en Afrique du Sud ?



> Baptis B.1.1.529, ce variant prsente pas moins de 32 mutations sur la protine Spike. Ce qui fait craindre  certains scientifiques une moindre efficacit des vaccins, mme si *on manque de donnes solides*.  On ne sattend pas  le voir arriver tout de suite en France, mais a peut aller trs vite , indique un expert.


Il y a des pays qui commencent  refuser les gens qui viennent de France :
CORONAVIRUS : POURQUOI LE MAROC SUSPEND-IL LES VOLS DEPUIS ET VERS LA FRANCE ?



> Cette dcision, prise *en raison de la reprise pidmique en France*, entrera en vigueur dimanche 28 novembre 2021  23h59 (22h59 GMT) et ce jusqu nouvel ordre explique le communiqu du ministre marocain. Le Maroc souhaite prserver les acquis en matire de gestion de la pandmie de la Covid-19 et pour faire face  la dgradation de la situation sanitaire dans certains pays du voisinage europen.


===========================
N'importe quoi
Les financiers trouvent toujours des prtextes bizarres pour justifier que l'conomie se porte mal :
Nouveau variant du Covid: la Bourse de Paris plonge de plus de 4%



> La Bourse de Paris craquait en dbut de sance vendredi, chutant de plus de 4,03%, rattrape comme d'autres places mondiales par l'mergence d'un nouveau variant particulirement contagieux en Afrique du Sud.


============================
Covid-19 : la France suspend les vols en provenance dAfrique australe aprs la dcouverte dun nouveau variant



> Cette dcision fait suite  celle de lAllemagne et du Royaume-Uni. LOMS doit se runir vendredi au sujet de ce variant B.1.1.529, qui prsente un nombre  extrmement lev  de mutations.


C'est bizarre qu'ils s'inquitent autant.

----------


## foetus

> Antoine Flahault et Jean-Michel Claverie, sont en dsaccord sur plusieurs sujets, dont la vaccination des enfants contre le Covid-19


L'argument du pour (si j'ai bien cout), c'est pour viter les lois dbiles surtout la fermeture des classes.

Mais, pour les petits gosses leur sort semble rgler : l'Europe (Agence europenne des mdicaments - EMA) a valid le vaccin Pfizer pour les 6 - 11 ans, O. Vran a mis en place 1 loi trs trs contraignante (pratique et financier) : 2 autotests par semaine pour les 6ime.
Maintenant que le pass sanitaire est repouss jusqu'en juillet 2022 et que personne a mouft, bien maintenant on va morfler  ::mrgreen:: 
Avec les petits gosses, la France va arriver  > 80% de vaccins. LOUL, en janvier 2021, tout le monde a rabch en boucle "70% de personnes vaccines pour avoir l'mmunit collective".

Le seul truc que je suis content avec les annonces c'est la 3ime dose + le masque obligatoire + le pass  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Dans le fond le passe-sanitaire, je trouve cela particulirement scandaleux et dgueulasse ... Cela laisse sous entendre que n'importe quel tablissement recevant du publi,c peut maintenant interdire l'accs aux handicaps, cancreux, porteur du VIH, celui qui  un le syndrome de la Tourette , qui est autiste , dficient mental et j'en passe ... 

Un commerant serait donc en droit de mettre ce type d'affichette sur sa devanture ??? : 


Dans le fond on "cautionne" donc la sgrgation sur le plan mdicale ... 

Site de l'ONU : https://www.un.org/fr/universal-decl...-human-rights/

Article 2

Paragraphe 1 

*Chacun peut se prvaloir de tous les droits et de toutes les liberts proclams dans la prsente Dclaration, sans distinction aucune, notamment de* race, de couleur, de sexe, de langue, de religion, d'opinion politique ou de toute autre opinion, d'origine nationale ou sociale, de fortune, de naissance ou de *toute autre situation*.

Faire de la distinction vaccins VS non vaccins est en soit de la sgrgation .

----------


## Ryu2000

> interdire l'accs aux handicaps, cancreux, porteur du VIH, celui qui  un le syndrome de la Tourette , qui est autiste , dficient mental et j'en passe ...


Ben non parce que ce ne sont pas des maladies transmissibles, sauf le VIH mais c'est pas une maladie aroporte. (a se transmet en partageant des seringues par exemple)
Le SARS-CoV-2 a ressemble plus  un rhume ou une gastro, il ne faut pas tousser sur les gens et il ne faut pas les toucher. (en gros il ne faut pas les approcher, se laver les mains trs souvent, et ne pas toucher ce qu'ils touchent)

Les gouvernements du monde entier panique, alors que c'est pas une maladie trs dangereuse :


Si jamais le variant Omicron rsiste aux vaccins, les entreprises pharmaceutique sont prtes  en commercialiser un nouveau en 3 mois. (pour l'instant on ne sait pas)
Covid : Pfizer et BioNTech promettent un nouveau vaccin en 100 jours
Covid : Moderna travaille sur un rappel ddi au variant Omicron
Variant Omicron : possible de dvelopper  trs rapidement  un vaccin, selon un scientifique dOxford



> Dans un communiqu, AstraZeneca a dclar avoir  dvelopp, en troite collaboration avec lUniversit dOxford, une plateforme vaccinale qui nous permet de rpondre rapidement aux nouvelles variantes qui peuvent apparatre . La socit pharmaceutique britannique a annonc quelle  menait dj des recherches dans les endroits o le variant a t identifi .
> 
> Les fabricants de vaccins Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna et Novavax se sont galement dclars confiants dans leur capacit  combattre la souche Omicron.


C'est un business qui tourne bien en ce moment, on parle de milliards de doses chaque anne.
Des variants rsistants aux vaccins finissent toujours par arriver, mais ces variants ne sont pas forcment dangereux.




> en janvier 2021, tout le monde a rabch en boucle "70% de personnes vaccines pour avoir l'mmunit collective".


L'efficacit des vaccins ne fait que de baisser.
Covid-19 : lefficacit des vaccins fortement rduite par le variant Delta



> "Il y a des donnes qui suggrent qu'avant l'arrive du variant Delta,* les vaccins rduisaient la transmission d'environ 60%, avec Delta cela a chut  40%*", a-t-il soulign.


Il faut aussi voir avec le temps, parce que plus la dernire dose s'loigne, moins elle a d'effet.
Primary, Recall, and Decay Kinetics of SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Antibody Responses



> Finally, *antibodies from vaccination waned similarly to natural infection, resulting in an average of ∼90% loss within 90 days.* In summary, our findings suggest that two doses are important for quantity and quality of humoral immunity in SARS-CoV-2-naı̈ve persons, while a single dose has maximal effects in those with past infection. Antibodies from vaccination wane with kinetics very similar to that seen after mild natural infection; booster vaccinations will likely be required.





> Le seul truc que je suis content avec les annonces c'est la 3ime dose + le masque obligatoire + le pass


Selon comment on regarde 3ime dose et pass sanitaire c'est la mme chose.
Si des gens se pressent  aller se faire injecter une dose de plus c'est uniquement pour garder le pass sanitaire.

Je trouverai a marrant qu'Omicron rsiste vraiment aux vaccins, parce qu'en Isral ils en sont  4 doses, du coup ils devraient repartir  0 avec un autre vaccin. (et aprs il y aura de nouveaux variants qui rsisteront aux nouveaux vaccins)
C'est comme se faire vacciner 4 fois contre les grippes de 2019 en 2021.

Pour la vaccin contre la grippe les laboratoires doivent faire Am stram gram  ::ptdr::  :
pidmie de grippe : "Le vaccin est moyennement efficace cette anne", constate Agns Buzyn



> "Le vaccin est moyennement efficace cette anne", constate-t-elle. "Il y a deux virus qui circulent - c'est de plus en plus le cas -, c'est pour a que l'on a un vaccin qui essaye de couvrir diffrentes souches", explique-t-elle. "Sur le virus classique, la souche A, le vaccin couvre  peu prs 50% des gens, *sur l'autre virus la couverture est trs mdiocre,  20%*, ce qui peut expliquer les mauvais chiffres", dtaille-t-elle. Et ce alors mme que la France est "probablement au pic" de l'pidmie.
> 
> "*Chaque vaccin est un pari. On est oblig de parier sur les souches qui vont circuler six mois avant que le premier virus n'apparaisse dans le monde*", poursuit Agns Buzyn. "*Le temps de fabriquer un vaccin, il faut plusieurs mois, et les industriels parient sur les mutations  venir*". D'o l'efficacit variable de la vaccination d'une anne  l'autre. "Parfois le pari est gagnant, de temps en temps moyennement gagn, parfois pas du tout."

----------


## foetus

> L'efficacit des vaccins ne fait que de baisser.


On en avait parl en mai/ juin, et le 9 aot 2021, le patron de BioNTech a dit "Il n'est pas encore ncessaire d'adapter le vaccin Pfizer aux variants".
Donc aprs la 3ime dose "_booster_" et 1 ventuellement variant.

Coronavirus : Il n'est pas encore ncessaire d'adapter le vaccin Pfizer aux variants, source 20minutes

Et justement 1 intervenant dans la vido poste "il est interdit d'interdire" a rappel qu'1 promesse des vaccins ARN tait 1 mise  jour rapide.
Donc pour l'instant, c'est peut-tre pour la 4ime dose (srement mai - juillet 2022)

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu.

Pas dangereux...ton graphique parle de 0.5% de mort.

Soit 325 000 personnes en France.

Moi j appelle a un virus assez dangereux. Et on ne parle ici que d une vague. Avec une mortalit calcule avec un systme hospitalier qui gre encore un peu.

Balance lui 5 fois plus de patients et ton taux de dcs va exploser. Parce que tout ceux que l on branche  un reanimateur aujourd'hui et qui s en sorte mourront simplement


On parle donc pour un virus qui circule librement... de 3 ou 4 fois plus de morts au moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et justement 1 intervenant dans la vido poste "il est interdit d'interdire" a rappel qu'1 promesse des vaccins ARN tait 1 mise  jour rapide.


Les laboratoires pharmaceutiques (Pfizer, Moderna, AstraZeneca, Jansen, etc) viennent de dire : "On va regarder si le variant Omicron rsiste  notre vaccin, si c'est le cas on en sortira un nouveau en 100 jours". (si c'est pas le cas ils vont continuer de commercialiser les vieilles formules en attendant un variant rsistant)

Le nouveau variant Omicron rsistant au vaccin? Pfizer/BioNTech tudient la question



> Le laboratoire allemand BioNTech, alli  Pfizer, attend  au plus tard dans deux semaines  *de premiers rsultats dtudes* qui permettront de dterminer si le nouveau variant dtect en Afrique du Sud est capable dchapper  la protection vaccinale, a indiqu une porte-parole.


En ce moment tout le monde s'emballe  propos du variant Omicron, il est peut-tre beaucoup plus contagieux, mais si a se trouve il est encore moins ltal que les autres variants.
Si on regarde des vieux articles d'aout 2020, on voit que c'est une hypothse qui existe (parce que c'est arriv avec d'autres virus) :
PLUS CONTAGIEUX MAIS MOINS LTAL? DES SCIENTIFIQUES S'INTERROGENT SUR UNE MUTATION DU CORONAVIRUS



> Peut-tre une bonne nouvelle sur le front de l'pidmie du coronavirus. Des chercheurs s'interrogent sur les effets d'une mutation gntique du virus SARS-CoV-2,  l'origine du Covid-19, qui *pourrait* l'avoir rendu  la fois plus contagieux mais aussi moins meurtrier. C'est *l'hypothse* avance par des scientifiques dans la revue Cell et par Paul Tambyah, un infectiologue singapourien et prsident de la Socit internationale des maladies infectieuses, rapporte Le Figaro.





> Pas dangereux...ton graphique parle de 0.5% de mort.


Oui donc que dalle. (en plus on ne compte pas tous les asymptomatiques et les autres non diagnostiqu, en fait c'est beaucoup moins de 0,05% des infects de 40  49 ans qui pourraient mourir  cause de ce virus)
Ils ont quasiment tous plus de 80 ans, beaucoup d'entre-eux sont probablement morts d'autre chose, mais ils ont t compatibilis comme a (il faudrait regarder mais si a se trouve dans les statistiques 2020, 2021, il n'y a quasiment pas de mort de la grippe)

Chaque anne 160 000 Franais meurent du cancer.
140 000 meurent de maladies cardiovasculaires.
Mme la grippe tue des gens :
La grippe a t dix fois plus meurtrire que la canicule en 2017



> Dans les faits, la grippe qui a touch plus d'un million de personnes en  peine cinq semaines en dbut d'anne 2017 a augment les dcs de manire significative. Amorce fin 2016, cette pidmie a entran un pic de dcs exceptionnel en janvier 2017 : 67.000 dcs en France mtropolitaine.
> 
> C'tait 13.000 morts de plus qu' la mme priode de l'anne prcdente et c'est surtout un niveau jamais vu depuis dcembre 1969, quand la grippe hivernale dite  de Hong Kong  avait atteint la France.


Bref, j'ai hte de voir les gens qui ont reu 4 doses, se faire confiner.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les laboratoires pharmaceutiques (Pfizer, Moderna, AstraZeneca, Jansen, etc) viennent de dire : "On va regarder si le variant Omicron rsiste  notre vaccin, si c'est le cas on en sortira un nouveau en 100 jours". (si c'est pas le cas ils vont continuer de commercialiser les vieilles formules en attendant un variant rsistant)
> 
> Le nouveau variant Omicron rsistant au vaccin? Pfizer/BioNTech tudient la question
> 
> En ce moment tout le monde s'emballe  propos du variant Omicron, il est peut-tre beaucoup plus contagieux, mais si a se trouve il est encore moins ltal que les autres variants.
> Si on regarde des vieux articles d'aout 2020, on voit que c'est une hypothse qui existe (parce que c'est arriv avec d'autres virus) :
> PLUS CONTAGIEUX MAIS MOINS LTAL? DES SCIENTIFIQUES S'INTERROGENT SUR UNE MUTATION DU CORONAVIRUS
> 
> Oui donc que dalle. (en plus on ne compte pas tous les asymptomatiques et les autres non diagnostiqu, en fait c'est beaucoup moins de 0,05% des gens de 40  49 ans qui pourraient mourir  cause de ce virus)
> ...


A un moment ils nous les brisent ... un faux test pcr avec le qr code du certificat de vaccination et hop.

C'est pas un secret de polichinelle. Les documents fournis sont de vulgaires PDF. Refaire la mme trame de fond du test PCR sur Word y inclure le qr code du certificat de vaccination ... Puis vous avez votre faux test pcr.  ::aie:: 

Ils ceux qui ne se font plus tester tout court et vont bosser avec le covid ... 

---

Autre exemple, je fais parti d'une asso et au printemps 2022 l'anne prochaine on fait un salon ... Personne n'est chaud pour jouer "la police sanitaire".  ::?:  

Perso je me vois mal valider des qr code comme du btail ... Juste histoire de faire du zle et d'tre procdurier, pourquoi ne pas refuser l'accs  l'aveugle , au borgne, au cul-de-jatte , au cancreux ? Oui je sais, c'est profondment raciste, sgrgationniste , scandaleux ... comme soulign plus haut dj  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> un faux test pcr avec le qr code du certificat de vaccination et hop.


a coute moins cher de raliser un vrai test que d'acheter un faux certificat.
Et si tu te fais chopper avec un faux pass sanitaire (surtout  l'aroport) tu risques gros.
Un homme voyageait avec un faux test PCR : il prend un an de prison et 4 000 euros damende

J'imagine que le QR Code reprsente une cl primaire dans une table de base de donnes, donc il faut le QR Code d'un vrai pass sanitaire (avec a il y a moyen de rcuprer les dates des 3 vaccinations, l'identit de la personne, etc), donc a doit tre assez facile de montrer que le pass sanitaire ne vous appartient pas.




> Autre exemple, je fais parti d'une asso et au printemps 2022 l'anne prochaine on fait un salon ... Personne n'est chaud pour jouer "la police sanitaire".


La solution c'est d'annuler l'vnement. De toute faon au printemps 2020 on sera probablement confin.  ::P: 

a c'est la bonne mentalit :
"On ne maintiendra pas le march de Nol si on est dans lobligation de contrler le pass sanitaire", prvient la Ville
Sans masque et sans pass, sinon on annule.




> pourquoi ne pas refuser l'accs  l'aveugle , au borgne, au cul-de-jatte , au cancreux ?


Parce que ces maladies ne se transmettent pas

a fait des annes que les gouvernements successifs (UMP, PS, LREM) ont dtruit l'hpital public, parce qu'il y a une rgle de l'UE qui dit que la dette publique ne doit pas reprsenter plus de 3% du PIB, et comme nous sommes gouvern par des cons, il ont dcid de faire des conomies aux mauvais endroits.
Il est extrmement facile de saturer les urgences en France, leur capacit est ridicule. (et c'est pareils avec tout le reste, les services de ranimations, etc)

Aujourd'hui en cas d'pidmie de grippe ou de gastro on pourrait confiner la France.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> a coute moins cher de raliser un vrai test que d'acheter un faux certificat.


Pourquoi payer quand on peut le faire soit mme  ::aie:: . A part passer un peu de temps , tu ne payes personnes ... 




> Et si tu te fais chopper avec un faux pass sanitaire (surtout  l'aroport) tu risques gros.


Tu utilises tes "propres" donnes . 




> La solution c'est d'annuler l'vnement. De toute faon au printemps 2020 on sera probablement confin.


Tu remontes le temps toi ?  ::lol:: 




> Parce que ces maladies ne se transmettent pas


Alors pourquoi ne pas se priver de refuser celui qui  la grippe, le rhume, une allergie passagre ou que sais je encore ?




> Aujourd'hui en cas d'pidmie de grippe ou de gastro on pourrait confiner la France.


On va se marrer le jour ou les commerants, vont faire du zle et refuser l'accs  une personne "pour motif sanitaire" . 

L'clop pas le droit de boire un caf, l'aveugle pas le droit d'aller en boite de nuit, le cancreux pas le droit d'acheter de fringues et celui qui  la grippe pas le droit d'acheter le journal.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu remontes le temps toi ?


Faute de frappe, mais au final 2020, 2021, 2022 c'est toujours la mme merde.




> Alors pourquoi ne pas se priver de refuser celui qui  la grippe, le rhume, une allergie passagre ou que sais je encore ?


Si le gouvernement le demandait il faudrait le faire. Mais il ne le demandera pas.




> On va se marrer le jour ou les commerants, vont faire du zle et refuser l'accs  une personne "pour motif sanitaire" .


Il faut d'abord que le gouvernement autorise les contrles.
Aujourd'hui les seuls qui ont perdu leur liberts sont ceux qui n'ont pas de pass sanitaire SARS-CoV-2.
C'est le seul filtrage lgal. (a et l'ge, par exemple quand il y a aura des Coffee Shop en France quelqu'un vrifiera la carte d'identit de chaque personne qui voudra rentrer)

Si t'interdit l'entre  ton magasin  quelqu'un qui a le rhume, il peut porter plainte et il gagnera forcment.

----------


## Gunny

> Ryu.
> 
> Pas dangereux...ton graphique parle de 0.5% de mort.
> 
> Soit 325 000 personnes en France.
> 
> Moi j appelle a un virus assez dangereux. Et on ne parle ici que d une vague. Avec une mortalit calcule avec un systme hospitalier qui gre encore un peu.
> 
> Balance lui 5 fois plus de patients et ton taux de dcs va exploser. Parce que tout ceux que l on branche  un reanimateur aujourd'hui et qui s en sorte mourront simplement
> ...


Je n'arrive pas  croire qu'on en soit encore  devoir expliquer a aprs presque 2 ans de pandmie et 5 vagues de contaminations.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'arrive pas  croire qu'on en soit encore  devoir expliquer a aprs presque 2 ans de pandmie et 5 vagues de contaminations.


Il n'y a pas plus bte que celui qui ne veut pas comprendre.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Vu que la maladie n'est dangereuse que pour les faibles on aurait pu rendre la vaccination obligatoire pour eux (obses, diabtiques, immunodprims, vieux, problmes de cur ou de poumons, etc), on aurait mme pu les confiner strictement. (parce que ce sont eux qui risquent de finir en ranimation)

- on vitait de saturer les services d'urgence et les services de ranimation (ces services saturent trs vite, on le savait avant 2019)
- on ne stoppait pas l'conomie
- on ne supprimait pas les liberts de tout le monde

Il y a probablement beaucoup plus de gens infects qu'on ne le croit, surtout chez les vaccins parce qu'ils ne font pas de test, donc ils ne peuvent pas savoir si ils sont malades ou pas (si a se trouve dans la plupart des cas le malade ne ressent aucun symptme).

En ce moment les pays du monde entier ferment leur frontire, a pourrait continuer par un confinement  ::P: 
 moins que le variant Omicron soit hyper contagieux et pas du tout dangereux (moins qu'un rhume), comme a on pourrait enfin retrouver nos liberts. (souvent quand on virus gagne en contagiosit il perd en ltalit)

Variant Omicron : quels sont les pays qui ont dcid de fermer leurs frontires ?



> *Le gouvernement japonais a annonc ce lundi qu'il allait refermer ses frontires  tous les visiteurs trangers* face au variant Omicron, trois semaines aprs avoir assoupli certaines restrictions pour permettre l'entre des voyageurs d'affaires, tudiants et stagiaires trangers. Les Japonais revenant de neuf Etats d'Afrique australe et de pays o des infections au nouveau variant ont t recenses devront quant  eux se soumettre  "de strictes mesures d'isolement en fonction des risques", a prcis le Premier ministre Fumio Kishida devant la presse. 
> 
> *Les autorits marocaines ont galement dcid dimanche de suspendre tous les vols directs de passagers  destination du Maroc* pour une dure de deux semaines  compter de ce lundi  23H59. "Cette dcision intervient en raison de la propagation rapide du nouveau variant du virus du Covid-19, Omicron, notamment en Europe et en Afrique, et afin de prserver les acquis raliss par le Maroc dans la lutte contre la pandmie et protger la sant des citoyens", a expliqu, dans un communiqu, le Comit interministriel de suivi de la pandmie. Une valuation de la situation "sera entreprise rgulirement afin d'ajuster, au besoin, les mesures ncessaires", a ajout le communiqu. 
> 
> Isral, o un cas a t confirm chez un voyageur revenant du Malawi, a lui aussi* interdit dimanche soir l'entre des trangers sur son territoire* et impose  ses ressortissants vaccins un test PCR et trois jours de quarantaine (sept pour les non-vaccins). Le pays venait  peine de rouvrir ses frontires le 1er novembre et s'apprte  clbrer huit jours durant la fte juive de Hanouka.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vu que la maladie n'est dangereuse que pour les faibles


Dj, ton postulat de dpart est faux ! La maladie est dangereuse pour plein de personne. Le risque est aggrav pour les personnes que tu listes, mais a ne veut en aucun cas dire qu'il est nul pour les autres, loin de l.




> on aurait mme pu les confiner strictement. (parce que ce sont eux qui risquent de finir en ranimation)


Et, tu aurais le premier  crier  la discrimination.
Ensuite, toutes personnes atteinte de ce virus peut se retrouver en ranimation.

C'est quand mme dingue que tu sois toujours incapable de comprendre un truc du niveau 1+1=2 que des dizaines de personnes t'ont dj expliqu et r-expliqu.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La maladie est dangereuse pour plein de personne


Dans plus de 99,9% des cas il n'y a pas de consquences graves, c'est comme un rhume.
C'est trs rare de finir en ranimation.

Il y a bien des gens qui meurent de la grippe

----------


## escartefigue

Tout dpend ce qu'on appelle les personnes "faibles".
D'aprs ce qu'on lit sur diffrents sites d'information mdicale, l'immense majorit des personnes prsentant des symptmes graves est la population ge de 65 ans et plus, les autres facteurs tels que l'obsit, l'insuffisance hpatique ou rnale, la grossesse, etc. interviennent dans une bien moindre mesure

----------


## Ryu2000

> interviennent dans une bien moindre mesure


Si vous voulez, mais les obses sont un peu plus vulnrable que les autres (si t'as 85 ans et que t'es obse et diabtique, t'as de quoi tre inquiet).

Obsit et Covid-19



> Parce que *les personnes en situation dobsit font partie des populations reconnues vulnrables  la COVID-19*, le ministre des solidarits et de la sant rappelle limportance de la prvention, de la continuit de leur suivi mdical et de la vaccination.
> 
> Les donnes issues des tudes successivement conduites ont confirm les rsultats que recueillaient ds avril 2020 les quipes du CHRU de Lille : *plus de 47 % des patients infects entrant en ranimation sont en situation dobsit et la forme svre ( savoir un IMC suprieur  35) augmente significativement le risque dtre plac sous respiration mcanique invasive, indpendamment de lge, de lhypertension artrielle et du diabte.*


Une tude franaise confirme limportance de lobsit dans les formes graves dinfections Covid-19



> *Ds de le dbut de la pandmie de Covid-19, le monde mdical a t frapp par le nombre important de patients atteints dobsit admis dans les services hospitaliers.* Il tait crucial, compte tenu de lpidmie mondiale dobsit actuelle, de dmontrer scientifiquement si ces sujets sont significativement plus victimes de formes svres de Covid-19.

----------


## Gunny

> Tout dpend ce qu'on appelle les personnes "faibles".


Ben ce sont les personnes pour qui le COVID est dangereux. CQFD.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Vu que la maladie n'est dangereuse que pour les faibles on aurait pu rendre la vaccination obligatoire pour eux (obses, diabtiques, immunodprims, vieux, problmes de cur ou de poumons, etc), on aurait mme pu les confiner strictement. (parce que ce sont eux qui risquent de finir en ranimation)


Sauf que beaucoup de personnes ne savent pas qu'elles sont  risques, par exemples beaucoup de personnes sont diabtiques sans le savoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> beaucoup de personnes sont diabtiques sans le savoir.


On aurait pu mettre un place un certificat ncessitant une visite mdicale,  la fin on saurait si on est  risque ou pas. (prise de sang pour tout le monde, et on fait les tests IST pendant qu'on y est, comme a tout le monde sait o il en est)

Covid-19 : on sait enfin pourquoi les diabtiques font davantage de formes graves



> Depuis le dbut de la pandmie on a remarqu que *le risque de dvelopper des formes graves tait trs li  certains facteurs, tels que lge, lhypertension, lobsit et le diabte.* Ce dernier, par exemple, augmente considrablement le risque de dcs suite  linfection :


L a fait 4 choses  regarder :
- ge
- hypertension
- obsit
- diabte

Bon aprs c'est difficile de t'tablir un score et de pouvoir dire " partir de ce niveau de diabte, a devient dangereux".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans plus de 99,9% des cas il n'y a pas de consquences graves, c'est comme un rhume.
> C'est trs rare de finir en ranimation.
> 
> Il y a bien des gens qui meurent de la grippe


On t'a dj expliqu, redit, r-expliquer que ce n'est pas le fait qu'un virus soit mortel qui en fait un virus dangereux. Mais, c'est a capacit  se divulguer : sa contagiosit, d'un cot et le fait des formes graves qui risquent de saturer les hpitaux.
On s'en fout que la covid soit moins mortelle que la grippe. Ce qui est important c'est qu'il se propage plus vite et qu'il envoie beaucoup de monde en soins intensifs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les R0 des variants du SARS-CoV-2 ne sont probablement pas plus lev que le R0 de la grippe.
Il y a galement des gens qui font des formes graves de grippe. Les pidmies de grippe saturent les hpitaux chaque anne et on n'en fait pas une horloge

Le SARS-CoV-2 c'est quasiment pareil. a fait chier de tout stopper parce que les hpitaux saturent pour un rien.
2017 : plus de 600 000 dcs en France, un record depuis l'aprs-guerre



> L'an dernier, 606 000 personnes sont dcdes en France, soit 12 000 de plus qu'en 2016, consquence du vieillissement des   baby-boomers   ns aprs 1945 et d'*une pidmie de grippe particulirement meurtrire*, selon une tude publie lundi par l'Insee. Le phnomne n'est pas nouveau :   En dix ans, (ce) nombre a augment de 14 %  , souligne l'Institut national de la statistique, rappelant que 531 000 dcs avaient t recenss en 2007. Aprs le bond constat en 2015 (+ 34 000), celui de 2017 conforte une tendance qui devrait durer   du fait de l'arrive des gnrations nombreuses du baby boom (nes entre 1946 et 1974)  des ges de forte mortalit  .


Seuls ceux qui ont peur de la grippe devraient avoir peur du SARS-CoV-2.

======
C'est sympa il y a plein de graphiques pour 2017 :
606 000 personnes sont dcdes en France en 2017, la moiti avait plus de 83 ans

----------


## ONTAYG

> Seuls ceux qui ont peur de la grippe devraient avoir peur du SARS-CoV-2.


N'importe quoi, en te lisant on croit lire les pseudos pidmiologistes sur FaceBook.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quel est le R0 du variant Delta ?
> 
> Le R0, en pidmiologie, est dfini comme le nombre moyen de personnes qu'une personne contagieuse peut infecter. Le niveau du R0 du virus Sars-Cov-2 historique est estim  3, celui du variant Alpha  environ 4,5 et celui du variant Delta  environ 6,6 (en l'absence de mesures barrires dont la vaccination).


virus de la grippe saisonnire entre 2 et 3 : https://www.sante-sur-le-net.com/r0-...us-contagieux/

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> On aurait pu mettre un place un certificat ncessitant une visite mdicale,  la fin on saurait si on est  risque ou pas. (prise de sang pour tout le monde, et on fait les tests IST pendant qu'on y est, comme a tout le monde sait o il en est)
> 
> Covid-19 : on sait enfin pourquoi les diabtiques font davantage de formes graves
> 
> 
> L a fait 4 choses  regarder :
> - ge
> - hypertension
> - obsit
> ...


A la longue liste on pourrait aussi ajouter "les TED" : (troubles envahissants du dveloppement) (TDAH, TSA, hpi , les dys ... ) . Une tude avait corrl la probabilit dtre neuro-atypique , la dpression avant covid et de faire une forme longue du covid. Encore une fois "au conditionnel" , faut que je retrouve l'tude.

--- 

Concernant la dangerosit du covid, un pidmiologiste avait compar cela avec llasticit du prix en conomie.

Peu de volume = prix lev
Gros volume = prix bas

En pidmiologie c'est la mme chose :

Peu de malade et beaucoup de morts = virus trs dangereux (bola)
Beaucoup de malades et peu de morts = virus trs contagieux (le covid, la grippe, la gastro ... ) 

Le problme de fond du covid , c'est c'est son "degr" contagiosit , pas sa ltalit. 

D'un point de vu purement statistique et mathmatique covid, grippe et gastro sont sensiblement dans les mmes proportions malades/dcs. Ce qui pose le plus problme ici , c'est le facteur "degr" , "rang" ou "chelle" si vous prfrez. 

Ce facteur degr/rang/chelle, classe le covid bien au dessus de la grippe et de la gastro dans le classement. 

Vous arrivez  suivre mon explication et la logique que je mets dessus ? 

Exemple (fictif) :

gastro 9 % de malade 1% de dcs
grippe 18% de malade 2% de dcs
covid 27% de malade 3% de dcs
maladie toto 36% de malade 4 % de dcs 
maladie titi 45% de malade 5 % de dcs 
maladie titi 54% de malade 6 % de dcs 
etc ... 

On est toujours sur un ratio 10% ... cependant multipli . Ce qui explique l'inquitude sur le systme de sant ... 

120 k dcs, 7,65 millions de malades sur une population de 68 millions .

----------


## Ryu2000

Vivement qu'on sache si le variant Omicron rsiste aux vaccins ou pas.
Un type de chez Moderna pense qu'il faudra un nouveau vaccin, un type de chez Pfizer pense que les doses de rappel suffiront.
Quoi qu'il arrive ils vont encore vendre des milliards de doses et ils travaillent dj sur des nouveau vaccins au cas o.

OMICRON: LE PATRON DE MODERNA SATTEND  UNE "BAISSE SIGNIFICATIVE" DEFFICACIT DES VACCINS ACTUELS



> "Moderna et Pfizer ne peuvent pas livrer un milliard de doses la semaine prochaine. () Mais pourrons-nous avoir le milliard de doses dici lt? Certainement", a dclar Stphane Bancel. En attendant, *le PDG de Moderna prconise un rappel vaccinal avec des doses plus leves pour les personnes ges et les personnes avec comorbidits.*


Je trouve ce passage bizarre :



> Mais Stphane Bancel a dclar de son ct que plusieurs scientifiques taient inquiets compte tenu des multiples mutations observes dans le nouveau variant. *Daprs lui, la plupart des experts pensaient quun variant avec autant de mutations nmergerait pas avant un ou deux ans.*


Je ne vois pas comment des experts pourraient prdire a. a semble trs alatoire comme processus. C'est un peu comme l'algorithme gntique, tu ne peux pas dire "cette mutation devrait arriver dans N gnrations".

Covid-19 : la comorbidit, qu'est-ce que c'est ?



> En matire de Covid-19, la liste des comorbidits possibles est longue, et de trs nombreux Caldoniens peuvent sy reconnatre. *On insiste souvent sur lobsit, et le diabte* justement, mais ce nest pas tout. Il y a linsuffisance rnale. Les affections cardiovasculaires. Les maladies respiratoires, incluant les cancers du poumon, notamment, ainsi que les autres cancers  des stades avancs. 
> 
> On peut aussi voquer lasthme svre, les apnes du sommeil. La BPCO (bronchopneumopathie chronique obstructive), une insuffisance respiratoire souvent lie au tabagisme. La cirrhose du foie frquemment cause par lalcoolisme. Les infections  VIH, le virus de limmunodficience humaine, non contrle
> 
> Quant  la "multimorbidit", c'est en quelque sorte un mille-feuille de plusieurs maladies, que lon retrouve souvent chez les personnes ges.

----------


## halaster08

> Je ne vois pas comment des experts pourraient prdire a.


Peut tre que tu n'as pas le niveau ncessaire en virologie ?

Perso je vois pas comment on peut greffer un cur mais je fais confiance aux chirurgien expert qui disent que c'est possible

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut tre que tu n'as pas le niveau ncessaire en virologie ?
> 
> Perso je vois pas comment on peut greffer un cur mais je fais confiance aux chirurgien expert qui disent que c'est possible


Tu ne peux pas dire a. Ryu est un de ces membres qui savent tout sur tout, et surtout beaucoup mieux que les experts. S'il le dit, c'est forcment vrai.  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> virologie


Si Stphane Bancel dit vrai, il connait beaucoup d'experts qui se sont plants

----------


## pmithrandir

On peut bien sur prdire ryu... a base de probabilit par exemple.

Pour avoir n mutations, il y a une chance sur XXX, ce qui a YYY% de chance de s'tre produit avant telle date... plus la date avance dans le temps, plus la chance augmente...
Mais ca reste des probabilits, donc parfois ca va plus vite que prvu.

Par exemple, si je te donne 3 ds et que je te demande de faire trois 6. que tous les jours tu as le droit a un lancer.
Il te faudra n lancer pour y arriver en moyenne, donc plus on se rapproche de n jours, plus la probabilit augmente que tu l'ai fait.
Mais tu y arrivera peut tre du premier coup, ou peut tre bien aprs cette date.

Pour le virus, este maintenant a dterminer ce qui relve du pas de bol(les proba) ou de l'volution imprvue du virus

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai dj parl de ce scnario (parce que c'est arriv avec d'autres virus) :
Variant Omicron : la "lumire au bout du tunnel" qui mettra fin  l'pidmie de covid ?



> "*Au fur et  mesure que le coronavirus voluera, il sera de moins en moins agressif*", a ajout le professeur Granot. Omicron pourrait donc,  terme, supplanter Delta par sa grande capacit de transmission mais paralllement faire chuter drastiquement l'impact sur le systme de sant.  Selon l'immunologue, le virus sera probablement encore prsent pendant de nombreuses annes, avec de nouvelles variantes, de moins en moins capables d'atteindre le statut d'pidmie mondiale.
> 
> Si elle tait avre, une telle hypothse serait de nature  rassurer les nombreux pays, inquiets de l'apparition du variant Omicron, qui ont dcid de nouvelles restrictions sanitaires, notamment des fermetures de frontires.
> 
> Ce 30 novembre, 205 cas sont avrs dans le monde, dont la majorit en Afrique du Sud et au Bostwana, et 1.307 cas probables.


Quelque part ce serait chouette que des variants totalement bnins et trs contagieux se mettent  circuler. Comme a tout le monde acqurait une rsistance immunitaire sans prendre de risque.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Et l o le Pr. Raoult est criminel, c'est de ne pas avoir effectu correctement sa premire tude, puis d'avoir fait un battage mdiatique, qui a normment retard la mise en place de protocoles de soins, donc des morts qu'on aurait pu sauver.


Dis-moi, j'ai une question. Vu que tu traites Raoult de criminel, est-ce que tu as reu comme moi ce genre de message de la part des modos :




> Bien que nous puissions comprendre votre dsir de vous exprimer, nous avons t oblig de supprimer votre message ci-dessous pour diffamation.
> 
> Vous n'ignorez pas qu'il n'est pas ncessaire que les affirmations soient fausses pour qu'il y ait diffamation. Le seul fait de citer une marque, une socit, un individu et de tenir  son gard des propos qui peuvent lui porter prjudice constitue une diffamation, ce qui tombe sous le coup de la loi et peut donc entrainer des procs.


Visiblement, toi tu as le droit de diffamer Raoult.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Et l o le Pr. Raoult est criminel, c'est de ne pas avoir effectu correctement sa premire tude, puis d'avoir fait un battage mdiatique, qui a normment retard la mise en place de protocoles de soins, donc des morts qu'on aurait pu sauver.


Cette grosse blague.

Le gouvernement a dit de prendre du doliprane et de rester  la maison. Mais les morts c'est la faute  Raoult, qui a soign les gens. J'en ai entendu des conneries, mais l c'est le summum.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> T'as raison oui, c'est un criminel


Toi aussi tu diffames. Les modos n'ont pas encore supprim ton message, bizarre.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'arrive pas  croire qu'on en soit encore  devoir expliquer a aprs presque 2 ans de pandmie et 5 vagues de contaminations.


Moi ce que j'arrive pas  comprendre c'est que vous n'avez toujours pas compris que la vie tue.

Vous n'acceptez juste pas qu'un jour vous allez mourir.

Faire chier les autres car vous n'avez pas fait le deuil de votre immortalit c'est assez goste.

Si je meurs demain, dans 6 mins ou 60 ans je m'en fous. Vous devriez en faire de mme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Moi ce que j'arrive pas  comprendre c'est que vous n'avez toujours pas compris que la vie tue.
> 
> Vous n'acceptez juste pas qu'un jour vous allez mourir.
> 
> Faire chier les autres car vous n'avez pas fait le deuil de votre immortalit c'est assez goste.
> 
> Si je meurs demain, dans 6 mins ou 60 ans je m'en fous. Vous devriez en faire de mme.


Pff... moi ce que je n'arrive pas  comprendre c'est que l'on puisse sortir de telles neries. A ce compte l autant supprimer tous les mdecins et tous les hpitaux puisqu'on va tous mourir un jour. Il n'y a pas que la vie qui tue, la connerie aussi a tue.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

C'est l o je me marre. Les personnes qui croient au drglement galactique, croient aussi en la vaccination intersidrale.

Tous ces glands te racontent qu'un minent scientifique comme Raoult n'est pas crdible, pourtant il te demande de faire confiance  d'minents scientifiques inconnus pour le rchauffement galactique.

La dissonance cognitive est  un niveau trs lev en ce moment.

----------


## Invit

Ils vont voter macron ou pecresse en 2022 faudrait surtout pas que leur mode de vie change.

Une gnration carrment goste

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tous ces glands te racontent qu'un minent scientifique comme Raoult n'est pas crdible, pourtant il te demande de faire confiance  d'minents scientifiques inconnus pour le rchauffement galactique.


Ces derniers temps entre Sibeth Ndiaye qui "insulte" les franais, d'avoir un QI d'huitre qui ne savent pas mettre un masque . Ou encore Jean Castex qui parle aux franais comme des mmes de primaire ... Dsol il n'y a pas rien n'a attendre de ces personnes ...

1) une quipe gouvernementale incapable de communiquer correctement et clairement
2) une quipe gouvernementale  la ramasse sur des sujets techniques (qui ne sais pas les expliquer, ne connait pas les sujets de fond)
3) le manque de culture ou dintrt scientifique dans une organisation , gnr de l'incomprhension et du dsintrt pour le/les sujet(s) technique(s) abord(s)
4) l'incomprhension et du dsintrt laisse place au m'entoufitisme

Au final les personnes qui auront fait l'effort de chercher  comprendre et / ou dchiffrer, sont celles qui ont le plus de risque de se faire harceler/emmerder par les autorits . Car elles auront eu une once de rflexion , et on ne va pas accepter "le risque qu'elle calcule" > principe de prcaution. 

Dans la culture populaire latine/franaise, "jauger un risque" est vu comme de "linterprtation" et non un calcul ... Forcement au final on ne fait pas confiance au citoyen et on prfrence l'emmerder.




> La dissonance cognitive est  un niveau trs lev en ce moment.


Comme prcit plus haut, ceux qui ont encore une once de rflexion sont vus comme "dviant" et "anticonformiste" . Donc condamnable ... 

---

Cela me fait penser  la citation d'un militaire m'a sorti un jour.

Quand l'tat affirme avoir raison sur un sujet sensible, l'affirmation est fausse. Il y a une autre explication officieuse qu'on ne dira pas. 

Un forme de mensonge et de dni institutionnalis ...

---

Les pseudos scientifiques de tout bords en profitent. Laissant la place  des charlatants qui arrivent  faire croire que 1+1=3 ...  ::?:  Affligeant et dsolant  ::(:   ::?:   ::arf::   ::boulet::   ::cfou::   :-1:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonjour.
> 
> C'est l o je me marre. Les personnes qui croient au drglement galactique, croient aussi en la vaccination intersidrale.
> 
> Tous ces glands te racontent qu'un minent scientifique comme Raoult n'est pas crdible, pourtant il te demande de faire confiance  d'minents scientifiques inconnus pour le rchauffement galactique.
> 
> La dissonance cognitive est  un niveau trs lev en ce moment.


La distorsion cognitive est galement  un niveau trs lev quand je lis tes propos.

Personnellement je n'ai jamais attaqu Raoult, car au pire si son traitement ne fonctionnait pas, il utilisait une molcule qui avait t pralablement administre sur plusieurs centaines de millions de personnes avec des effets secondaires trs mesurs, et en absence de traitements efficaces  cette poque, ce n'tait pas un pari trs risqu.

Les pisse vinaigre qui le traite de criminel pour ne pas avoir respect tous les protocoles scientifiques se gardent bien de parler du Distilbne, ou encore du Chlordcone ou du Mediator qui ont t utiliss avec l'aval des autorits sanitaires, mais qui ont nanmoins t la cause de nombreux dcs et malformations en tout genre, tout a pour protger les intrts de big pharma au dtriment de la sant publique. Mais l on ne critique pas et personne n'a t condamn, puisque c'tait avec la bndiction des autorits "scientifiques". Et ce n'est pas du pass puisqu'on a vu dernirement le couple Macron/Merkel s'opposer  la leve des brevets sur les vaccins anti covid, alors que l'on sait trs bien qu'en absence de traitement au niveau mondial, le virus va muter et continuer  se propager pour le plus grand intrt de l'industrie pharmaceutique mais au dtriment de l'ensemble de la population mondiale.

Aprs faire le lien entre cette histoire et le rchauffement climatique est pour le moins stupide. Il n'y a pas besoin de scientifiques pour tre convaincu du rchauffement climatique, il suffit d'observer les photos des glaciers du Mont Blanc il y a cinquante ans et maintenant. Je parle du  Mont Blanc, mais c'est partout pareil, y compris pour l'tendue de la banquise. 

Et puis surtout il faudrait viter de juger les scientifiques sur leur renomme, c'est vraiment puril et tout  fait manipulable puisque ce sont les mdias qui font la renomme. Il faut des faits, des thories vrifiables pour parler "d'minents" scientifiques, tout en sachant qu'un minent scientifique peut aussi se tromper sur tel ou tel sujet, il n'y a pas de vrit absolue, il faut te faire  cette ide. Einstein ou Darwin ont t de grands scientifiques mais leurs thories taient incompltes dans le sens o elles ne suffisent pas  tout expliquer. C'est pareil aujourd'hui. 

As-tu rellement besoin "d'minents" scientifiques pour te convaincre du rchauffement climatique? Que fais-tu de ton sens de l'observation et des recoupements que tu peux faire en lisant l'norme documentation accumule depuis de nombreuses annes. Au passage, Irne Frachon qui a t la lanceuse d'alerte concernant les dangers du Mediator, n'tait pas une "minente scientifique" mais une pneumologue parmi tant d'autres qui a fait correctement son travail. C'est le courage et la tnacit dont elle a fait preuve pour rvler cette affaire qui la rend exceptionnelle, tout comme le scientifique qui l'a soutenu et qui a d ensuite s'exiler au Canada car blacklist par les labos Franais pour avoir dit la vrit.




> Ils vont voter macron ou pecresse en 2022 faudrait surtout pas que leur mode de vie change.
> Une gnration carrment goste


Nan, mme sous la torture je ne voterai jamais Macron ni Pecresse, jamais. Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai des points de dsaccord avec vous, que je suis fervent de la politique actuelle. En admettant que vous tes dans l'opposition, je dis simplement que vos arguments ne tiennent pas la route, et peuvent disqualifier l'opposition si l'on vous prend au pied de la lettre. Par exemple quand tu disais que "nous n'avons pas fait le deuil de notre immortalit" cela peut tout aussi bien tre un argument en faveur de la continuit de la destruction des hpitaux. D'ailleurs il y a encore eu une manifestation du personnel hospitalier ce week end.



> lhpital public, "jai des collgues qui pleurent quand ils viennent travailler"
> ...
> Saturation des services durgence, fermetures de lits, difficults  assurer la continuit des soins pour les patients hors Covid Les professionnels de sant rencontrs par France 24 se livrent sur leur quotidien compliqu. 
> ..
> Plus de 5 700 lits dhospitalisation complte ont t ferms durant lanne 2020 dans lhpital public malgr la pandmie de Covid-19, selon une tude de la Drees publie en septembre 2020, poursuivant ainsi un processus engag depuis des annes. Et les conditions dhospitalisation "se dgradent depuis quelques annes  cause de la T2A (tarification  lactivit, NDLR) qui rend les hospitalisations de patients de plus en plus courtes", affirme  France 24 Annie, 60 ans, infirmire  lhpital Necker  Paris.


Alors si face  ces problmes vitaux, tu nous sort benoitement ta thorie selon laquelle "nous n'avons pas fait le deuil de notre immortalit", on peut se demander pour qui tu roules, car le Macron que tu critiques apparemment se ferait un rgal de reprendre tes propos pour accentuer sa politique de destruction des services publics, hpitaux y compris.

----------


## Lucio_

> Bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> Cette grosse blague.
> 
> Le gouvernement a dit de prendre du doliprane et de rester  la maison. Mais les morts c'est la faute  Raoult, qui a soign les gens. J'en ai entendu des conneries, mais l c'est le summum.


Parce que donner du doliprane, ce n'est pas soigner les gens?

----------


## Ryu2000

On ne sait toujours pas si le variant Omicron est :
- moins dangereux que les autres variants
- plus rsistants aux vaccins que les autres variants

Par contre on sait qu'il :
- prsente plus de mutations
- est plus contagieux

Beaucoup d'quipes bossent dessus, on devrait avoir plus d'infos dans 2 semaines.
Pour l'instant elles ne se prononcent pas :
Variant Omicron : des premiers signaux encourageants sur sa gravit  



> Clairement, en Afrique du Sud, Omicron se transmet davantage , a-t-il dclar, en se rfrant  la courbe  verticale  du nombre de nouveaux cas dans ce pays.  Mais jusquici, mme sil est trop tt pour tirer des conclusions dfinitives, on ne dirait pas quil prsente un haut degr de gravit , a-t-il poursuivi.  Jusquici, les signaux concernant la gravit sont *un peu encourageants.* .


Ce serait vraiment top que ce variant soit totalement bnin. Pour l'instant ils n'ont pas vu des masses de gens infects par ce variant faire des formes graves, mais il faut attendre que plus de vieux et d'obses se fassent contaminer afin de rcolter plus de donnes, c'est encore trop tt pour dire que sa dangerosit est plus faible.
Mais c'est un scnario trs commun chez les virus, donc il y a des chances pour a finisse par arriver, un virus trs contagieux, mais pas dangereux du tout, c'est gnralement une bonne nouvelle.

=====
Ce variant donne de l'espoir, on s'approche peut-tre de la fin des restrictions de liberts (c'est le fonctionnement de l'volution et de la slection naturelle) :
"Quand un virus est plus contagieux, il est souvent moins dangereux": le docteur Marty se veut rassurant face au variant Omicron



> "Tout porte  croire quil serait plutt moins ltal. Quand un virus est beaucoup moins contaminant il est en gnral moins ltal. Le but dun virus cest de se dplacer. *Sil tue tout de suite, il ne peut pas se dplacer, il na donc aucun intrt  tre plus ltal.* Dans lvolution naturelle dun virus, plus on volue dans une maladie, moins il devient grave", ajoute le praticien.


Variant Omicron : et si l'apparition de ce "super variant" tait une bonne nouvelle ?



> S'il a gagn en transmissibilit - car il n'avait pas d'autres choix pour se maintenir - il pourrait avoir perdu en virulence  force de s'tre transform. "Le variant Omicron a tellement de mutations qu'il pourrait tre moins pathogne. Si cela est confirm, il pourrait devenir une souche trs intressante pour l'espce humaine", souligne le professeur mrite qui prend soin d'utiliser  chaque fois le conditionnel.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Parce que donner du doliprane, ce n'est pas soigner les gens?


Non ce n'est pas soigner les gens et je te dfie de me trouver l'tude en double aveugle prouvant que le doliprane a le moindre effet sur le covid

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On ne sait toujours pas si le variant Omicron est :
> - moins dangereux que les autres variants
> - plus rsistants aux vaccins que les autres variants


Par contre, apparemment il touche d'avantage les enfants. source

Ce qui pourrait tre inquitant.



> Pour les admissions  lhpital,  nous enregistrons une augmentation assez forte dans toutes les tranches dge, et particulirement parmi les moins de 5 ans , a indiqu le Dr Wassila Jassat, une spcialiste en sant publique de lInstitut national sud-africain pour les maladies contagieuses (NICD).

----------


## halaster08

> Par contre, apparemment il touche d'avantage les enfants.


Un variant catholique ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un variant catholique ?


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Gunny

> Un variant catholique ?


Je lutte pour ne pas rire trop fort au bureau.

Les enfants sont disproportionnellement touchs par le COVID en ce moment parce qu'ils sont  0% de vaccins, donc je ne suis pas surpris qu'on les voient disproportionnellement arriver  l'hpital si omicron est plus virulent. Mais pour l'instant on en sait encore trs peu. En tout cas vous pouvez tre srs qu'il est dj bien l en Europe et qu'il va y rester :
253 cas du variant omicron dtects en tout au Danemark
Variant Omicron : pourquoi le Danemark semble particulirement touch (spoiler : c'est parce que le Danemark teste et squence normment plus que les autres pays europens)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Un variant catholique ?


Non cathodique. TV con sot mateur . Le virus consommation "Omicron" onde  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

En attendant 2 ans que cette pseudo pidmie existe, pas vaccin, jamais chop ce virus imaginaire.

Personne dans mon entourage proche ou lointain non plus.

Bref encore un truc pour nous priver de nos liberts. Comme ils voudront le faire avec le pseudo rchauffement climatique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> En attendant 2 ans que cette pseudo pidmie existe, pas vaccin, jamais chop ce virus imaginaire.
> 
> Personne dans mon entourage proche ou lointain non plus.
> 
> Bref encore un truc pour nous priver de nos liberts. Comme ils voudront le faire avec le pseudo rchauffement climatique.


Ce qu'on oublie aussi c'est l'impact  long terme de crise du covid ...

Il y a eu les drames  court terme (malades, dcs ... ) certes. 

Dans le long terme je mettrai "le renoncement" ou la "non ralisation" . Tout ces "petits" "projets de vie" qui n'ont pas vu le jour ou ne le verrons jamais.

Des personnes qui ne se sont pas maris
Des clibataires qui ne se sont pas rencontrs
Des bbs qui ne sont pas ns ....
Des voyages qui n'ont pas eu lieu avec les fermetures de frontires...

Fermer les boites de nuit , restreindre la vie sociale, c'est possiblement 10 000 clibataires hommes/femmes qui ne feront pas naitre 5000 bbs. Ces 5000 bbs c'est potentiellement tout autant de personnes et leur descendances qui ne seront pas la dans 20 ou 30 ans pour faire tourner le pays ... Enfonant le pays un peu plus en rcession 

Les quelques 5 millions de "roads trippers" qui chaque anne sillonnaient le monde de pays en pays . C'est autant d'changes et interactions culturelles qui n'auront jamais lieux ... 

A long terme cette crise du covid va avoir des impacts financiers colossaux. A un moment , on devra vivre avec le covid. Comme la grippe ou la fivre jaune ... 

Dans 20 ou 30 ans on se mordra les doigts d'avoir eu un systme de sant , sous dimensionn qui a mis l'conomie  genoux.

----------


## ONTAYG

> En attendant 2 ans que cette pseudo pidmie existe, pas vaccin, jamais chop ce virus imaginaire.


C'est dsolant d'entendre cela.
Tant mieux pour toi et ton entourage, mais n'en fait pas une gnralit.

Dans ma famille et mon entourage pro et personnel de nombreux cas de tous les ges (et plus de jeunes que de personnes ages), et quelques uns ont encore des squelles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En attendant 2 ans que cette pseudo pidmie existe, pas vaccin, jamais chop ce virus imaginaire.


Ne pas se faire vacciner, c'est tre goste.

----------


## tatayo

> En attendant 2 ans que cette pseudo pidmie existe, pas vaccin, jamais chop ce virus imaginaire.
> 
> Personne dans mon entourage proche ou lointain non plus.
> 
> Bref encore un truc pour nous priver de nos liberts. Comme ils voudront le faire avec le pseudo rchauffement climatique.


29 ans de permis, je conduis tous les jours et je n'ai jamais eut d'accident de voiture, encore une invention pour nous priver de libert sur la route.

Drle de logique: ce que je ne vois pas n'existe pas.

"Accessoirement" : dans mon entourage 2 personnes touches dont un svrement (plusieurs jours de coma) et un mort. Tu penses qu'ils simulent ?

Tatayo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pas vaccin, jamais chop ce virus


Ben a t'en sais rien, souvent les infects ne ressentent pas de symptme.
Il est possible de tomber malade, puis de gurir, sans le savoir. Bon aprs il y a pas mal de gens qui ont perdu l'odorat pendant longtemps.




> Comme ils voudront le faire avec le pseudo rchauffement climatique.


Il y a vraiment un changement climatique.
Et pour le moment les gouvernements n'utilisent pas a pour supprimer des liberts, mais pour crer et augmenter des taxes ainsi que pour pousser les gens  la consommation (il faut que tout le monde achte une voiture lectrique neuve). Par contre les gouvernements n'ont pas de problme avec les bateaux et les avions qui transportent des marchandises ou des personnes.




> A un moment , on devra vivre avec le covid.


Si a se trouve c'est ce que vont apporter le variant Omicron et les suivants.
La probabilit que des variants moins agressif apparaissent est lev, si a se trouve le variant Omicron ne provoque jamais de symptme grave.
Le SARS-CoV-2 finira aussi bnin qu'un rhume.




> A long terme cette crise du covid va avoir des impacts financiers colossaux.


Arf, de toute faon pandmie ou pas, l'conomie mondiale tait dj foutue.
a allait s'effondrer de toute faon, l on pourra mettre a sur le dos de la pandmie, mais en fait a ne vient pas de a
Sans pandmie on serait galement dans une situation catastrophique (mme si l on a amplifi les problmes, par exemple les tats se sont endetts encore plus rapidement que d'habitude).




> Ne pas se faire vacciner, c'est tre goste.


Les gens qui ne sont pas vaccins ne peuvent pas aller au cinma, au restaurant,  la salle de sport, au bar, etc.
Ils peuvent juste rester enfermer seul chez eux et c'est tout.

Ensuite les gens vaccins finissent par tre contagieux, ils ne prennent pas de prcaution particulire, vu qu'ils ont tendance  avoir trop confiance dans le vaccin.
T'as plus de chance de te faire contamin par quelqu'un de vaccin que par quelqu'un de non vaccin (en plus les vaccins sont beaucoup plus nombreux, donc statistiquement c'est forcment ce groupe qui contamine le plus de monde).

Il est probable que le variant Omicron rsiste aux vaccins. Si c'est le cas vos 3, 4 doses ne serviront plus  rien. Exactement comme avec la vaccin de la grippe de l'anne prcdente.  :+1: 

Le vrai problme c'est que a fait des dcennies que les gouvernements successifs suivent les conseils de l'UE et dmontent les services publics.
Du coup ds qu'il y a des gens malades les urgences et les services de ranimation saturent extremement facilement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les gens qui ne sont pas vaccins ne peuvent pas aller au cinma, au restaurant,  la salle de sport, au bar, etc.
> Ils peuvent juste rester enfermer seul chez eux et c'est tout.


Ben, non justement, ils peuvent faire plein de choses. Et s'ils choppent le virus, ils ont plus de chance de dvelopper une forme grave. A Strasbourg, le plan blanc a t dclench. 9 patients sur 10 en ra-covid ne sont pas vaccins. 




> Ensuite les gens vaccins finissent par tre contagieux, ils ne prennent pas de prcaution particulire, vu qu'ils ont tendance  avoir trop confiance dans le vaccin.


Le vaccin rduit les chances d'tre infect, donc d'tre contagieux. Il rduit les chances de dvelopper un forme grave et donc de se retrouver en service de ra. 
Rduire, n'a jamais signifier annuler. Et il n'a jamais t dit que les vaccins devaient renoncer aux gestes barrires. 



> T'as plus de chance de te faire contamin par quelqu'un de vaccin que par quelqu'un de non vaccin (en plus les vaccins sont beaucoup plus nombreux, donc statistiquement c'est forcment ce groupe qui contamine le plus de monde).


J'espre quand mme que tu comprends l'absurdit de ta phrase !  ::roll:: 




> Il est probable que le variant Omicron rsiste aux vaccins. Si c'est le cas vos 3, 4 doses ne serviront plus  rien.


Sauf que pour le moment tu n'en sais rien, pas plus que moi. Et, de toutes faons, mme s'il est moins efficace contre ce variant, il y a de forte chance qu'il le soit quand mme un peu. Et ce sera toujours plus efficace que de ne pas tre vaccin.

----------


## Invit

Moi ce que je trouve goste c'est de me priver de deux ans de vie en bonne sant et de pourrir mes 20 prochaines annes en bonne sant pour sauver des vieux qui ne seront plus l dans 5-10 ans de toute manire.

C'est peut tre cr mais c'est la ralit. 

Quand il faut dfendre nos vieux faut se sacrifier par contre quand on achte des merdes made in china fabriqu par des esclaves on n'entend plus votre conscience bizarrement.

Et l vous allez me sortir mais ya pas que les vieux qui meurent du covid, non mais la grande majorit si. Des jeunes meurent de la grippe et c'est dommage, des  jeunes meurent d'une mningite et c'est dommage. 

Pas pour a qu'on emmerde son monde, qu'on bloque l'conomie et qu'on met en place des mesures digne d'une dictature.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi ce que je trouve goste c'est de me priver de deux ans de vie en bonne sant et de pourrir mes 20 prochaines annes en bonne sant pour sauver des vieux qui ne seront plus l dans 5-10 ans de toute manire.
> 
> C'est peut tre cr mais c'est la ralit. 
> 
> Quand il faut dfendre nos vieux faut se sacrifier par contre quand on achte des merdes made in china fabriqu par des esclaves on n'entend plus votre conscience bizarrement.


Si t'en es a compar l'achat de produits made in china  se faire vacciner pour sauver des vies... Ouf ! T'es vraiment barr.
Et, en plus, si, aprs 2 ans de pandmie, tu en es encore  croire qu'il n'y a que des personnes ges qui peuvent tre infectes, et que le problme de cette pandmie, c'est juste le nombre de morts, ben, t'es pas trs fut.

----------


## Invit

> Si t'en es a compar l'achat de produits made in china  se faire vacciner pour sauver des vies... Ouf ! T'es vraiment barr.
> Et, en plus, si, aprs 2 ans de pandmie, tu en es encore  croire qu'il n'y a que des personnes ges qui peuvent tre infectes, et que le problme de cette pandmie, c'est juste le nombre de morts, ben, t'es pas trs fut.


C'est toi qui n'est pas trs fut. Si pour toi asservir des gens  l'autre bout de la plante pour qu'ils te fabriquent des trucs n'est pas un problme moral alors ne la ramne pas pour d'autres.

Le problme c'est pas d'tre infect par un virus.

Tu connais le nombre de morts de la grippe depuis 50 ans dans le monde ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben, non justement, ils peuvent faire plein de choses.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, sans pass sanitaire tu ne peux pas faire grand chose.
Dans les bars, dans les boites de nuit, il n'y a que des gens vaccins et c'est l que les gens peuvent se faire infecter.




> Le vaccin rduit les chances d'tre infect, donc d'tre contagieux.


L'efficacit des vaccins est de plus en plus faible, en isral ils en sont  la quatrime dose.
6 mois aprs la dernire dose les vaccins n'ont plus d'effet positif.




> Sauf que pour le moment tu n'en sais rien


C'est quand mme bien parti pour  :+1: 
On en saura plus dans 2 semaines.  :;): 

Et au pire si ce variant ne rsiste pas totalement aux vaccins, d'autres variants le feront.
La plupart des gens infects sont vaccins, a peut "orienter" les mutations pour produire des variants plus rsistants aux vaccins.




> pour sauver des vieux qui ne seront plus l dans 5-10 ans de toute manire.


Il n'y a pas que des vieux, il y a aussi des obses, des diabtiques, des immunodprims, etc. (il y a toute une liste de comorbidits)
D'un autre ct il y a des vieux de 95 ans qui se sont fait infecter et qui ont gurit sans problme.
Il y a des tonnes d'histoires comme a (et des moins violente parce que certains ne vont pas jusqu' la case oxygne) :
 88 et 90 ans, ce couple de retraits guri du Covid-19 nous a mues

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est toi qui n'est pas trs fut. Si pour toi asservir des gens  l'autre bout de la plante pour qu'ils te fabriquent des trucs n'est pas un problme moral alors ne la ramne pas pour d'autres.


Je n'ai pas dit que je cautionnais ce genre de pratique. Loin de l. Je dis qu'il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. T'as vraiment de trs grosses difficults de comprhension. Mais, bon, a, tout le monde s'en tait dj rendu compte avec tes propos.



> Le problme c'est pas d'tre infect par un virus.
> 
> Tu connais le nombre de morts de la grippe depuis 50 ans dans le monde ?


Et, tu devrais apprendre  lire et couter. Un virus mortel est moins dangereux qu'un virus trs contagieux et qui rend les gens gravement et longtemps malades. 

bola est bien plus mortel que la grippe, mais, justement, le fait qu'il tue son hte fait qu'il ne peux pas se propager trs longtemps. C'est pour cela que les pidmies d'bola sont plus rapidement contenues.
Mais, je suppose qu'en pidmiologie comme en climatologie, tu es au niveau zro de comprhension...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

C'est bien ce que je dis le covid est trs contagieux et peu mortel.

Si il tait si dangereux que a il n'aurait pas tu que 0.08% de la population mondiale les gnies.

Donc a ne justifie pas de nous cassez les robignoles pour sauver 3 personnes qui toussent.

Mais entendons nous bien, je ne suis pas contre qu'on soigne des gens, je suis contre qu'on me prive de libert pour qu'on les soigne car on a gr le pays n'importe comment depuis 50ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien ce que je dis le covid est trs contagieux et peu mortel.


Ouais mais le truc c'est que les hpitaux saturent beaucoup trop facilement. Chaque anne ds qu'il y a une grippe ou une gastro qui passe, des services atteignent la saturation.
Les pays ne sont pas capable de grer beaucoup de malades en mme temps.

Si quelqu'un se retrouve dans un tat critique pour X ou Y raison, il n'aura peut-tre pas de place, et il va peut-tre crever comme a.
Donc les gouvernements essaient d'viter que trop de gens soient infects en mme temps, parce que peut-tre que 0,01% des infects passent par l'hpital et a peut suffire  saturer les services hospitaliers.

Heureusement les variants sont de plus en plus bnins et  force le virus n'enverra quasiment plus personne  l'hpital.  :+1:  (gnralement c'est comme a que a se passe)

Une stratgie qui aurait pu tre intressante aurait t de forcer les personnes  risque  se faire vacciner. Comme a ils auraient un peu moins de chance de faire une forme grave.

----------


## Invit

Mais a c'est pas mon problme c'est celui de l'tat. Il a qu' mieux grer son bordel.

Ce n'est pas  moi d'en payer les pots casss. Tu me diras que ce n'est pas aux malades non plus, certes mais ce n'est pas le sujet en tout cas pas le mien  ::): .

----------


## Mat.M

> Moi ce que je trouve goste c'est de me priver de deux ans de vie en bonne sant et de pourrir mes 20 prochaines annes en bonne sant pour sauver des vieux qui ne seront plus l dans 5-10 ans de toute manire.
> .


j'arrive pas trop bien  comprendre votre dmarche d'onanisme intellectuel....

le vaccin c'est une dcouverte scientifique et mdicale qui a t initie voil deux sicles de cela par un certain Louis Pasteur.
Depuis ce temps-l a fait des milliards individus ayant t vaccines sur terre.
Sur ce milliard dindividus  vaccins il y a certainement quelques cas de dcs par thrombose.
Donc a fait des annes que cette mthode curative/prventive  existe
On peut de manire empirique et lgitime penser que cette mthode a largement fait ses preuves n'est-ce pas ?


Et donc vous prfrez que les gens soient contamins par une saloperie plutt que de se faire vacciner ?
Vous avez une vision bien singulire des choses vous...




> Mais a c'est pas mon problme c'est celui de l'tat. Il a qu' mieux grer son bordel.


ehhh ltat c'est vous puisque vous payez des impts.
Cette remarque n'a aucun sens.

----------


## Invit

> j'arrive pas trop bien  comprendre votre dmarche d'onanisme intellectuel....
> 
> le vaccin c'est une dcouverte scientifique et mdicale qui a t initie voil deux sicles de cela par un certain Louis Pasteur.
> Depuis ce temps-l a fait des milliards individus ayant t vaccines sur terre.
> Sur ce milliard dindividus  vaccins il y a certainement quelques cas de dcs par thrombose.
> Donc a fait des annes que cette mthode curative/prventive  existe
> On peut de manire empirique et lgitime penser que cette mthode a largement fait ses preuves n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai jamais dit que j'tais anti vaccs je suis contre un vaccin contre un virus inoffensif par contre.





> ehhh ltat c'est vous puisque vous payez des impts.
> Cette remarque n'a aucun sens.


Ceux qui grent l'tat, a te va ? Ou tu vas encore jouer sur les mots ?

----------


## Mat.M

> J'ai jamais dit que j'tais anti vaccs je suis contre un vaccin contre un virus inoffensif par contre.


comme dirait le grand philosophe Rgis Laspals "c'est vous qui voyez y'en a qui ont essay ils ont eu des problmes"

----------


## Invit

a fait 2 ans je suis une anomalie statistique comme les 99.92% de la population qui ne sont pas morts c'est a ?

----------


## Mat.M

> a fait 2 ans je suis une anomalie statistique comme les 99.92% de la population qui ne sont pas morts c'est a ?


hhhmmm la susceptibilit vous perdra cher monsieur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais a c'est pas mon problme c'est celui de l'tat. Il a qu' mieux grer son bordel.


D'habitude les saturations ne sont pas trop grave :
- La grippe sature les urgences (2012)
- Hpitaux : les renseignements gnraux pointent des services durgences saturs (2015)
- Grippe : tension dans 142 hpitaux et dj lannonce dun lourd bilan (2017)
- Hpitaux: Pourquoi les services des urgences sont-ils saturs dans plusieurs villes de France?
Dans l'UE il y a la rgle de la dette publique qui ne doit pas dpasser les 3% du PIB, donc l'UMP, le PS, LREM ont fait des conomies dans les hpitaux.

"C'EST LA DESTRUCTION DE L'HPITAL PUBLIC": EN COLRE, LE PERSONNEL SOIGNANT EST DE RETOUR DANS LA RUE (2020)

De 1974  nos jours, de quand date la crise  l'hpital ? (2019)



> En ce jour de mobilisation de l'hpital public, retour sur les grandes dcisions qui ont conduit  la crise actuelle en cinq dates cls.


Trente ans de casse de lhpital public en France, Italie et Espagne



> En France, ce sont plus de 64 000 lits qui ont t supprims pour les hospitalisations  temps plein entre 2003 et 2016 (soit 13 % de la capacit dhospitalisation  temps plein) [1]. Cette diminution des capacits daccueil sest accompagne dun gel des salaires, dune baisse de lembauche de personnels hospitaliers (quels que soient les grades) et de contraintes budgtaires alignes sur des impratifs defficience et de rentabilit. Depuis le milieu des annes 90 en France, *tous les gouvernements (sous les prsidences successives de Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron) ont donc dlibrment favoris une mise en faillite de lhpital public*, contre laquelle plusieurs mobilisations et cris dalerte ont rgulirement t lancs, en vain : il est aujourdhui plus que ncessaire de dresser le bilan de cette destruction programme, au moment o Macron en France fait mine de dcouvrir ltat du systme de sant public.

----------


## Invit

> hhhmmm la susceptibilit vous perdra cher monsieur


Je suis tout sauf susceptible mais soit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19 : une troisime dose de vaccin, mais pas la dernire ?



> En pleine campagne de rappel, la ncessit d'une quatrime dose contre le Covid-19 suscite l'interrogation. Mercredi, Jean-Franois Delfraissy, prsident du Conseil scientifique, estimait au Snat qu'une quatrime dose serait "possible". Un avis partag par Benjamin Davido, infectiologue. "*On a vu que la deuxime dose s'essoufflait schmatiquement aprs cinq mois.*"
> 
> *D'o l'hypothse d'une quatrime dose, seulement un mois aprs le lancement de la campagne de vaccination par la troisime.* "On a envie de penser que la troisime dose, comme elle simule plus fort et plus haut le taux d'anticorps, a va prendre plus de temps pour que cette immunit diminue." Une immunit qui est estime  un an. Mais  l'heure o le variant Omicron se propage, pour l'infectiologue, "la vraie question, c'est de savoir si cette cintique de dcroissance des anticorps sera la mme avec Omicron s'il devient majoritaire ?"


Il est probable qu'avant l't les israliens reoivent une cinquime dose (nouvelle formule), puisqu'ils ont une dose d'avance par rapport aux Franais.
Il faut esprer que des variants de moins en moins dangereux apparaissent rapidement.

----------


## Invit

Comment vont faire les toxicos sans leur rappel tous les 6mois ils vont tre en manque non ? Je suis sr que la majorit des vaccins n'attendent que de recevoir la 3me dose, si ils pouvaient faire la 4me en mme temps ils courraient la faire  ::roll:: . 

Le nouveau monde n'est pas aussi bien que l'ancien il faut croire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis sr que la majorit des vaccins n'attendent que de recevoir la 3me dose


Ben non, a les fait un peu chier !
Ils prfraient qu'une dose suffise et on en parle plus, sauf que a ne tient pas dans le temps, il faut des rappels rgulier, au bout d'un moment c'est quasiment comme si tu n'avais jamais t vaccin.

Je crois que c'est devenu simple de se faire vacciner, apparemment tu peux prendre rendez-vous en pharmacie. (vu le nombre de pharmacies qu'il y a en France, a doit tre facile d'en trouver une)




> si ils pouvaient faire la 4me en mme temps ils courraient la faire


Ouais c'est possible qu'en France la troisime dose et la quatrime dose (nouvelle formule) ne soient pas trs espac dans le temps.
En isral ce sera entre la 4 et la 5.

Aprs il faut voir si le variant Omicron devient le variant principal, et, si oui,  quel point il est moins violent que les autres.
Parce que si la variant Omicron n'envoie personne  l'hpital et si le variant Omicron circule beaucoup plus que les autres, on est sauv.  :+1: 
Mais pour savoir il faut d'abord que des dizaines de millions de personnes se fassent infecter par le variant Omicron et qu'on surveille ce qu'il se passe.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Parce que donner du doliprane, ce n'est pas soigner les gens?


En effet, rien  redire.

J'imagine qu'il y a plein d'tudes concluantes sur le doliprane et le covid... J'attends encore les tudes qui glorifient le doliprane.

D'ailleurs, si le doliprane a suffit, que vient foutre ce vaccin dans l'histoire.

Vu que l'on a le doliprane, ni besoin de vaccin, ni besoin de passe.

Mais j'imagine qu'aprs la 10me dose de vaccin, on dira qu'il faut 20 doses, et tout ira bien...

C'est de la science  haut niveau en ce moment.

Vous avez quand mme vaccin des femmes enceintes. Sans connaissance des effets secondaires sur l'enfant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais j'imagine qu'aprs la 10me dose de vaccin, on dira qu'il faut 20 doses, et tout ira bien...


Normalement a ne devrait pas aller aussi loin, parce que ce type de virus a tendance  muter dans des versions moins violentes, on s'attend  ce que des variants bnins apparaissent (et aprs on s'en fout si ils sont trs contagieux et trs rsistants aux vaccins)

----------


## Invit

Rien n'est normal depuis le dbut de cette crise donc vos prvisions de prophte hein ...

Franchement les vaccins semblent de plus en plus appartenir  une secte.

Et ce dans l'indiffrence gnrale a fait peur.

C'est dans ces moments qu'on comprend comment des dictatures ont pu natre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien n'est normal depuis le dbut de cette crise donc vos prvisions de prophte hein ...


En ce moment il y a un paquet d'articles qui disent que le variant Omicron semble moins violent que le variant Delta.
Il faut encore attendre, mais a a l'air bien parti.  :+1: 
C'est peut-tre trop tt pour tre optimiste  fond, mais c'est probable que a finisse comme a, aprs tout c'est ce qui est arriv avec le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV par exemple.




> Franchement les vaccins semblent de plus en plus appartenir  une secte.


On verra les statistiques quand on passera  3 doses pour tout le monde (puis 4 doses 2 mois aprs).
Les gens n'ont pas encore besoin de 3 doses pour bnficier du pass sanitaire.

Beaucoup de gens se sont fait injecter 2 doses juste pour retrouver un peu de libert, ils s'en foutent de se protger eux ou les autres.
Aprs c'est cohrent, c'est pas comme si chaque anne ils allaient se faire vacciner contre la grippe en se disant "je rduis un peu les chances de transmettre la maladie  une personne souffrant de comorbidit".
La grippe tue un paquet de monde chaque anne et elle sature des services hospitaliers (en mme temps c'est pas difficile).
Et quand t'as la grippe tu t'en fous, tu ne mets pas de masque, tu n'utilises pas plus de solution hydroalcoolique, tu ne vas mme pas voir de mdecin, donc tu n'as pas de jour d'arrt, donc tu vas contaminer les gens de ton boulot.

----------


## Lucio_

> Bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> En effet, rien  redire.
> 
> J'imagine qu'il y a plein d'tudes concluantes sur le doliprane et le covid... J'attends encore les tudes qui glorifient le doliprane.



Vous vous rendez compte que l'on pourrait remplacer doliprane par plaquenil et l'on obtiendrait le mme rsultat?
Pourtant dans un cas, c'est soigner, dans l'autre non?
Au moins le doliprane rduit la temprature. 





> D'ailleurs, si le doliprane a suffit, que vient foutre ce vaccin dans l'histoire.
> 
> Vu que l'on a le doliprane, ni besoin de vaccin, ni besoin de passe.



Donc soit a marche  100%, soit a marche  0%?
Et vu q'on a la ceinture de scurit, ni besoin d'airbag, ni besoin de freins?

----------


## Invit

> Vous vous rendez compte que l'on pourrait remplacer doliprane par plaquenil et l'on obtiendrait le mme rsultat?
> Pourtant dans un cas, c'est soigner, dans l'autre non?
> Au moins le doliprane rduit la temprature. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donc soit a marche  100%, soit a marche  0%?
> Et vu q'on a la ceinture de scurit, ni besoin d'airbag, ni besoin de freins?


Sauf que dans ton analogie le vaccin c'est le mur vers lequel tu fonces tout droit  100km/h.

Pourquoi se mettre un obstacle potentiellement mortel devant toi alors que t'es sur une grande ligne droite ?

Je sais que certains sont masos mais l.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf que dans ton analogie le vaccin c'est le mur vers lequel tu fonces tout droit  100km/h.
> 
> Pourquoi se mettre un obstacle potentiellement mortel devant toi alors que t'es sur une grande ligne droite ?
> 
> Je sais que certains sont masos mais l.


Juste une question. Toi, qui  l'air de savoir de quoi tu parles. 
Qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire que le vaccin est "le mur vers lequel on fonce, et qui mortel ?"
Que tu ne te vaccines pas, est une chose. Mais quelles sont tes raisons ? Et quels arguments avancent-tu pour expliquer ces raisons ?

PS : Ce sont de vraies questions, j'aimerais bien comprendre.

----------


## Invit

Bah c'est simple.

Des gens sont morts  cause de ces vaccins. 

J'ai plus de chance de mourir avec ce vaccin qu'avec le covid, comme je suis quelqu'un de pragmatique j'ai choisi le virus qui m'est inoffensif.

Et si je meurs du covid ce sera une mort prmatur mais tant pis c'est le jeu. Demain je peux me faire shooter par une voiture aussi. C'est la vie.

J'ai fait le deuil de mon immortalit je suis prt donc m'en fous je veux juste qu'on me casse pas les bonbons.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Vous vous rendez compte que l'on pourrait remplacer doliprane par plaquenil et l'on obtiendrait le mme rsultat?


Non je ne me rends pas compte. C'est quoi la thse derrire ce truc ?

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Je vous invite  lire Wikipdia, Essai clinique.





> Phase III
> La phase III ou  tude pivot  est l'tude comparative d'efficacit proprement dite. En cas de positivit, elle conduit  une demande d'autorisation de mise sur le march. Elle compare le traitement soit  un placebo, soit  un traitement de rfrence. Les groupes sont de taille importante,






> Elle compare le traitement soit  un placebo, soit  un traitement de rfrence.



Normalement, cela veut dire que la moiti des vaccins, c'est juste de l'eau.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah c'est simple.


Pas tant que a.





> Des gens sont morts  cause de ces vaccins.


Ben, oui, mais... A lire
Du coup, oui, il y a eu quelques cas de dcs pouvant probablement tre li  la vaccination. Mais, quelques cas sur ... 70 millions de vaccins (aux USA). C'est trs trs peu. De plus, ils concernent Astra-Zeneca et Johnson & Johnson. En France, c'est surtout Pfizer ou Moderna qui sont utiliss.

Par contre, les morts  cause du covid, l, on en dnombre un paquet, et de tout ge, mme si plus l'ge avance, plus le risque est fort, mais c'est valable pour n'importe quelle maladie, en fait.




> J'ai plus de chance de mourir avec ce vaccin qu'avec le covid, comme je suis quelqu'un de pragmatique j'ai choisi le virus qui m'est inoffensif.


L par contre, tu te trompes compltement. C'est exactement le contraire. N'importe quelle personne avec un petit cursus scientifique peut le comprendre, normalement.




> Et si je meurs du covid ce sera une mort prmatur mais tant pis c'est le jeu. Demain je peux me faire shooter par une voiture aussi. C'est la vie.


Oui. L, tu as parfaitement raison. Mais, si tu transmets le covid  plusieurs personnes, c'est comme si tu conduisais ta voiture en tat d'brit et que tu tuais d'autres personnes. 




> J'ai fait le deuil de mon immortalit je suis prt donc m'en fous je veux juste qu'on me casse pas les bonbons.


Et, les autres, tu t'en fous. C'est pas ton problme de contaminer les autres, de leur faire courir un risque mortel ? C'est a ? 
Belle mentalit.

----------


## Invit

> Pas tant que a.
> 
> Ben, oui, mais... A lire
> Du coup, oui, il y a eu quelques cas de dcs pouvant probablement tre li  la vaccination. Mais, quelques cas sur ... 70 millions de vaccins (aux USA). C'est trs trs peu. De plus, ils concernent Astra-Zeneca et Johnson & Johnson. En France, c'est surtout Pfizer ou Moderna qui sont utiliss.


Il y a aussi quelques morts pour les millions d'infects du covid




> Par contre, les morts  cause du covid, l, on en dnombre un paquet, et de tout ge, mme si plus l'ge avance, plus le risque est fort, mais c'est valable pour n'importe quelle maladie, en fait.
> 
> L par contre, tu te trompes compltement. C'est exactement le contraire. N'importe quelle personne avec un petit cursus scientifique peut le comprendre, normalement.


Non je ne me trompe pas je ne risque rien. Je ne suis toujours pas mort aprs 2 ans. Donc je ne vais pas prendre de risque avec un vaccin qui a tu des gens, c'est un fait.




> Oui. L, tu as parfaitement raison. Mais, si tu transmets le covid  plusieurs personnes, c'est comme si tu conduisais ta voiture en tat d'brit et que tu tuais d'autres personnes. 
> 
> Et, les autres, tu t'en fous. C'est pas ton problme de contaminer les autres, de leur faire courir un risque mortel ? C'est a ? 
> Belle mentalit.


Les autres ont qu' se vacciner si le virus est dangereux pour eux. Je leur dois rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les autres ont qu' se vacciner si le virus est dangereux pour eux. Je leur dois rien.


Bien. Au moins, c'est parfaitement clair pour moi maintenant (et pour d'autres, je prsume), tu es goste (ce qui est le moindre mal chez toi), inculte, ignorant et incapable de comprendre quoi que ce soit. 
C'est donc tout naturellement, que tu vas passer directement dans ma liste d'ignorer. Je ne vois aucun intrt  te lire. ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, les morts  cause du covid, l, on en dnombre un paquet, et de tout ge


Ouais enfin c'est rare de trouver des gens de moins 60 qui sont mort de cette maladie (et en plus on sait que des gens qui sont mort pour d'autres raisons, apparaissent dans les morts SARS-CoV-2, donc a gonfle les statistiques, en ralit la maladie est encore moins mortel qu'elle ne parait).
Covid-19 - 95 % des personnes dcdes  l'hpital avaient 60 ans et plus, dcouvrez la rpartition des dcs par classes d'ge



> Nanmoins, puisqu'ils y sont quasiment invisibles, veuillez noter que les 0-9 ans et les 10-19 ans ne reprsentent chacun que 0,01 % des dfunts du Covid. Seuls 0,1% des morts appartenaient  la classe d'ge des 20-29 ans et 0,35%  celle des 30-39 ans.


La plupart de ceux qui sont morts souffraient de comorbidits et allaient mourir prmaturment de toute faon, ils auraient tout aussi bien pu mourir d'une grippe
Les jeunes qui sont morts avaient peut-tre des graves problmes de sant sans le savoir. Parce que toutes les maladies ne se font pas diagnostiquer immdiatement, par exemple si vous avez des cancers vous n'avez pas vraiment moyen de le savoir au dbut, gnralement le diagnostic arrive une fois que c'est trop tard.




> N'importe quelle personne avec un petit cursus scientifique peut le comprendre, normalement.


On n'a pas le recul suffisant pour connaitre toutes les consquences ngatives de ces vaccins. Par contre on commence  bien voir qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas trs longtemps.
Pour l'instant les gens ont reu 2 doses, bientt ce sera 4 (nouvelle formule avant l't), peut-tre que plus tu te fais injecter de dose plus le risque de subir un des effets secondaires des vaccins est important.

En plus parfois on mlange les vaccins (2 doses Pfizer, 1 dose Moderna, 1 dose de la nouvelle formule Pfizer  partir d'avril 2022, etc).
Le vaccin de Moderna dconseill pour les moins de 30 ans par la Haute Autorit de sant




> Mais, si tu transmets le covid  plusieurs personnes, c'est comme si tu conduisais ta voiture en tat d'brit et que tu tuais d'autres personnes.


C'est beaucoup plus proche de transmettre la grippe que de tuer des gens avec une voiture
Aujourd'hui il y a plus de gens vaccins qui transmettent la maladie que de gens non vaccins. (en mme temps c'est normal ils sont beaucoup plus nombreux)

=======
Une meilleure stratgie aurait t de rendre la vaccination obligatoire pour ceux qui ont des comorbidits. (obses, diabtiques, immunodprims, etc)
En France il doit y avoir 14% des plus de 85 ans qui n'ont pas reu toutes les doses. Dans certains pays ils sont beaucoup moins que a.

Avec un peu de chance les variants compltement bnins sont proches et a c'est cool  :+1:

----------


## Invit

> Bien. Au moins, c'est parfaitement clair pour moi maintenant (et pour d'autres, je prsume), tu es goste (ce qui est le moindre mal chez toi), inculte, ignorant et incapable de comprendre quoi que ce soit. 
> C'est donc tout naturellement, que tu vas passer directement dans ma liste d'ignorer. Je ne vois aucun intrt  te lire.


T'as oubli ngationniste et conspirationniste  ::D: .

a confirme tout ce qu'on dit depuis le dbut de cette pidmie sur les gens qui mettent en place des mesures dictatoriales et ceux qui les approuvent.

Donc vas-y ignore moi mets toi des illres.

Vous allez vous prendre un gilet jaune 2.0 dans 3 ans et vous n'allez rien comprendre.

----------


## escartefigue

> a confirme tout ce qu'on dit depuis le dbut de cette pidmie sur les gens qui mettent en place des mesures dictatoriales et ceux qui les approuvent.


Prsenter un passe sanitaire serait une mesure dictatoriale  ::roll::  ::fou:: 
Que pensez-vous de l'obligation de montrer ses papiers d'identit  un reprsentant des forces de l'ordre qui vous le demande ? C'est dictatorial ?
Et devoir s'arrter au feu rouge, au stop ?
Vous devriez demander la nationalit nord corenne, vous comprendriez la diffrence entre une dmocratie comme la France, o vous avez toute latitude pour raconter vos inepties  longueur de journes sur le web, et une dictature, o la moindre parole de travers est sanctionne  minima par de l'emprisonnement, voire pire.






> Vous allez vous prendre un gilet jaune 2.0 dans 3 ans et vous n'allez rien comprendre.


Paradoxal pour quelqu'un qui reproche au GIEC de faire des prvisions  ::mrgreen:: 
J'en fais une autre : je vois sans boule de cristal que vous allez encore augmenter votre collection de pouces rouges pour peaufiner votre score de Troll impnitent.

----------


## Invit

> Prsenter un passe sanitaire serait une mesure dictatoriale 
> Que pensez-vous de l'obligation de montrer ses papiers d'identit  un reprsentant des forces de l'ordre qui vous le demande ? C'est dictatorial ?
> Et devoir s'arrter au feu rouge, au stop ?
> Vous devriez demander la nationalit nord corenne, vous comprendriez la diffrence entre une dmocratie comme la France, o vous avez toute latitude pour raconter vos inepties  longueur de journes sur le web, et une dictature, o la moindre parole de travers est sanctionne  minima par de l'emprisonnement, voire pire.
> 
> Paradoxal pour quelqu'un qui reproche au GIEC de faire des prvisions 
> J'en fais une autre : je vois sans boule de cristal que vous allez encore augmenter votre collection de pouces rouges pour peaufiner votre score de Troll impnitent.



C'est pas une prvision il suffit de sortir de chez toi. Les mesures dictatoriales sont mises petit  petit pour passer inaperue. Si tu mets ton doigt dans de l'eau bouillante tu vas pleurer. Si tu augmentes la temprature petit  petit a passe crme.

----------


## Gunny

> J'en fais une autre : je vois sans boule de cristal que vous allez encore augmenter votre collection de pouces rouges pour peaufiner votre score de Troll impnitent.


Probablement pas tant que a, on ne peut pas donner un pouce rouge  un utilisateur ignor.

----------


## foetus

> Prsenter un passe sanitaire serait une mesure dictatoriale 
> Que pensez-vous de l'obligation de montrer ses papiers d'identit  un reprsentant des forces de l'ordre qui vous le demande ? C'est dictatorial ?
> Et devoir s'arrter au feu rouge, au stop ?


Je vais te rpondre mais je ne devrais pas  ::roll:: 

1 pass sanitaire contient des donnes mdicales (donc public) qui sont censes tre gards secrtes.
Mais on nous dit que c'est scuris que lors d'1 contrle, on ne voit que ton nom, ton prnom et vaccin (si je ne me trompe pas) ... pour l'instant

Ensuite, ton pass sanitaire, tu es cens le montrer lorsque tu vas au caf, au cinma ... dans les lieux de distraction/ loisirs.
Quel est le rapport avec les loisirs et ta sant ? tu vas me sortir que tu n'es pas goste et que tu ne veux pas contaminer les autres.
Mais est-ce que tu montres 1 pass lorsque tu as 1 rhume, la gastro ou autres maladies infectieuses ?
Et dans le mtro, le RER ... peut-tre  ton travail, tu fais comment puisque les gens autour de toi n'ont pas besoin de montrer 1 pass sanitaire ?

1 contrle de police tu n'en as pas 2 par jour contrairement au contrle du pass sanitaire. Et tu n'es pas s'en savoir que dans les banlieues, on reproche trop de contrles au facis.

Pour le feu rouge et le stop, cela s'appelle le code de la route.

Mais, toi tu t'en bats le steak; parce que tu es srement vaccin et tu as pris l'habitude de montrer ton pass sanitaire "c'est juste 1 contrle".
C'est comme en mai-juin 2020 avec le masque : "c'est juste 1 bout de tissu". Le truc c'est qu'on va devoir encore le porter tout 2022, soit pendant 2 ans, vaccin ou pas ... mme seul  l'extrieur parfois.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Prsenter un passe sanitaire serait une mesure dictatoriale


Exactement c'est un principe dictatorial. 

Pourquoi ne pas demander la carte de l'handicap ou le dossier mdical du cancreux ? Vite faut se protger pour pas choper le handicape ou le cancer .




> Que pensez-vous de l'obligation de montrer ses papiers d'identit  un reprsentant des forces de l'ordre qui vous le demande ?


C'est un cadre lgal . On contrle que la personne est bien elle mme.

Montrer un pass vaccinal n'a jamais prouv qu'on est pas malade ... 




> 1 pass sanitaire contient des donnes mdicales (donc public) qui sont censes tre gards secrtes.
> Mais on nous dit que c'est scuris que lors d'1 contrle, on ne voit que ton nom, ton prnom et vaccin (si je ne me trompe pas) ... pour l'instant
> 
> Ensuite, ton pass sanitaire, tu es cens le montrer lorsque tu vas au caf, au cinma ... dans les lieux de distraction/ loisirs.
> Quel est le rapport avec les loisirs et ta sant ? tu vas me sortir que tu n'es pas goste et que tu ne veux pas contaminer les autres.
> Mais est-ce que tu montres 1 pass lorsque tu as 1 rhume, la gastro ou autres maladies infectieuses ?
> Et dans le mtro, le RER ... peut-tre  ton travail, tu fais comment puisque les gens autour de toi n'ont pas besoin de montrer 1 pass sanitaire ?
> 
> 1 contrle de police tu n'en as pas 2 par jour contrairement au contrle du pass sanitaire. Et tu n'es pas s'en savoir que dans les banlieues, on reproche trop de contrles au facis.
> ...


Foetus souligne bien le problme . On fait chier le quidam moyen pour des contextes strictement personnel. Par contre on envoie au casse pipe dans les transports publics ...

En quoi il est moins risqu de prendre le tramway, que l'aller  un cours de peinture en association ?

----------


## Pyramidev

Le gouvernement actuel sanctionne svrement les non vaccins. Le prtendu but est de dsengorger les hpitaux, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les faibles moyens accords aux hpitaux sont un choix politique. Sinon, le gouvernement n'aurait pas continu de rduire le nombre de lits d'hpitaux en pleine crise sanitaire.
Si le gouvernement a mis en place le pass sanitaire, c'est surtout parce que, de manire gnrale, il tend vers une restriction des liberts de la population et une rpression de plus en plus svre des opposants.

Allan Barte, un dessinateur trs  gauche, illustre bien le manque de moyens accords aux hpitaux et les tendances autoritaires de notre gouvernement. Les images ci-dessous datent respectivement du 19/03/2020, du 27/03/2020 et du 12/11/2020 :







Pour rappel, la dernire image tait en rfrence  un projet de loi : https://www.liberation.fr/france/202...antes_1805266/
qui a t adopt : https://www.cgt.fr/actualites/france...adoptee-par-le

Cela arrange le gouvernement que les gens se vaccinent, car cela permet de dpenser encore moins pour les hpitaux. Du coup, il tape sur les non vaccins avec des discours hypocrites sur la responsabilit : vous ne voulez quand mme pas propager davantage le virus et engorger davantage les hpitaux, bande d'irresponsables ?!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Montrer un pass vaccinal n'a jamais prouv qu'on est pas malade ...


C'est clair, 6 mois aprs la dernire dose c'est quasiment comme si ils n'avaient jamais t vaccin.
Ils se baladent librement dans les bars et les concerts, alors que si a se trouve ils sont contagieux.
Le certificat de vaccination seul ne devrait pas donner droit  un pass sanitaire.

===========
On manque toujours de donnes, mais pour le moment a sonne comme une excellente nouvelle :
Covid-19 : Omicron se diffuse plus rapidement et les vaccins sont sans doute moins efficaces



> Le variant Omicron semble se propager plus vite que le variant Delta, *provoquer des symptmes moins svres et rendre les vaccins moins efficaces*, indique lOMS, qui souligne que les donnes restent trs parcellaires.
> (...)
> LOMS ne sait pas pour le moment -faute de donnes suffisantes- si ce taux de diffusion lev dans des populations  forte immunit vient du fait quOmicron  chappe  limmunit, profite dune transmissibilit plus leve inhrente ou sil sagit dune combinaison des deux .
> 
> Lorganisation prdit toutefois quil  est probable quOmicron surpasse Delta dans les lieux o il y a de la transmission communautaire .
> 
> Les donnes ne sont pas encore suffisantes non plus pour tablir le degr de gravit de la maladie provoque par Omicron, mme si *pour lheure les symptmes paraissent  lgers  modrs * aussi bien en Afrique australe, o il a t dtect, quen Europe.


Les prochains variants ne provoqueront peut-tre jamais de forme grave, les hpitaux retrouveront leur taux de saturation normaux et on pourra retrouver nos liberts !  :+1:  ::D:  :8-):  :;): 

=======
Le nombre de cas augmente un peu moins vite :
"Dbut d'un ralentissement de la progression de l'pidmie" : ce qu'a voulu dire Gabriel Attal



> "Ce qu'on constate depuis quelques jours, c'est, peut-tre, le dbut d'un ralentissement de la progression de l'pidmie", a dclar ce mardi sur France Inter le porte-parole du gouvernement, Gabriel Attal. En ajoutant immdiatement : "Vous voyez que je mets beaucoup de rserve. () Il y a toujours une augmentation, une augmentation forte. Si vous regardez, *il y a quelques jours le rythme de croissance c'tait une augmentation de 60% par semaine, et l on est pass  40%.*"

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'adore Allan BARTE  ::mouarf::  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, il ne faut pas mlanger "tre contre le Pass-Sanitaire" et "tre contre la vaccination".

Je ne suis pas pour le pass-sanitaire. Sans entrer dans les clichs sur les contrles, je dirais que ce qui m'nerve avec ce Pass-Sanitaire c'est que l'on oblige des personnes  faire la police alors qu'ils n'en ont pas la vocation, ni la volont, juste parce qu'ils veulent travailler.
Ensuite, en effet, pourquoi pas un pass-sanitaire pour aller travailler ? Pour prendre les transports en commun ? Pour donner des sous  MM. Leclerc, Auchan, Carrefour, ...  ? 

Bref, non, je ne suis pas pour le pass-sanitaire. Ce qui ne m'empche pas d'tre pour le vaccin. Il ne faut pas tout mlanger, mais pour cela, il faut rflchir, ce n'est visiblement pas  la porte de tous...

----------


## Lucio_

> Bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> Non je ne me rends pas compte. C'est quoi la thse derrire ce truc ?


Bonjour.



En effet, rien  redire.

J'imagine qu'il y a plein d'tudes concluantes sur le plaquenil et le covid... J'attends encore les tudes qui glorifient le plaquenil.

Vous voyez mieux comme ca?




> Sauf que dans ton analogie le vaccin c'est le mur vers lequel tu fonces tout droit  100km/h.
> 
> Pourquoi se mettre un obstacle potentiellement mortel devant toi alors que t'es sur une grande ligne droite ?
> 
> Je sais que certains sont masos mais l.


Sauf que TOUS les chiffres disent le contraire

----------


## Invit

Non les chiffres disent que 0.08% de la population est morte de ce virus.

Dans ces 0.08% la majorit sont des vieux ou des gens malades.

Donc t'as clairement plus de chance de faire une mauvaise raction au vaccin que de mourir de ce virus si t'es jeune et en bonne sant.

Donc mon choix est clair, je ne vais pas me faire injecter quelque chose qui peut me tuer.

----------


## Mat.M

> Donc t'as clairement plus de chance de faire une mauvaise raction au vaccin que de mourir de ce virus si t'es jeune et en bonne sant.


vous savez que vous pouvez vous touffer avec une arte de poisson mal avale ?
Pour moi manger du poisson c'est un truc redoutable et l je suis srieux lorsque j'cris cela.

Sinon vous pouvez trs bien vous promener dans les Rocheuses canadiennes et se faire attaquer par un grizzly

----------


## Invit

Personne ne te force  manger du poisson et mme si c'tait le cas il suffit de bien mcher.

L je n'ai aucun contrle sur le vaccin donc c'est niet.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> les chiffres disent que 0.08% de la population est morte de ce virus.
> 
> Dans ces 0.08% la majorit sont des vieux ou des gens malades.
> 
> Donc t'as clairement plus de chance de faire une mauvaise raction au vaccin que de mourir de ce virus si t'es jeune et en bonne sant.


Non rien n'est clair dans ce "raisonnement". Ce n'est pas parce que les vieux et les malades sont plus touchs et dcdent plus souvent du covid, que le bnfice/risque du vaccin est dfavorable pour les jeunes. Il y a bien eu une petite alerte avec l'astra zeneca mais on ne l'utilise plus. En fait, seuls des chiffres qui permettraient de mesurer ce rapport bnfice/risque peuvent rpondent  cette question. Donc ton raisonnement est faux par principe car tu ne regardes pas la bonne variable. Je ne dis pas que tu as tort puisque je ne connais pas ce ratio, je dis que les arguments que tu avances ne permettent pas de conclure, ni dans un sens ni dans un autre.




> Donc mon choix est clair, je ne vais pas me faire injecter quelque chose qui peut me tuer.
> ...
> L je n'ai aucun contrle sur le vaccin donc c'est niet.


Tu n'as aucun contrle non plus sur les voitures que tu croises mais je suppose que cela ne t'empches pas de prendre la route. 

Au passage, c'est bien toi aussi qui disait plus haut :



> Faire chier les autres car vous n'avez pas fait le deuil de votre immortalit c'est assez goste.
> 
> Si je meurs demain, dans 6 mins ou 60 ans je m'en fous. Vous devriez en faire de mme.


Donc apparemment ton travail de deuil a t trs relatif... et tu le rserve surtout pour les autres.

a fait grand guignol tout a. Tous les avis sont possibles mais faudrait srieusement muscler tes arguments si tu veux que l'on te prenne au srieux.

----------


## Invit

> Non rien n'est clair dans ce "raisonnement". Ce n'est pas parce que les vieux et les malades sont plus touchs et dcdent plus souvent du covid, que le bnfice/risque du vaccin est dfavorable pour les jeunes. Il y a bien eu une petite alerte avec l'astra zeneca mais on ne l'utilise plus. En fait, seuls des chiffres qui permettraient de mesurer ce rapport bnfice/risque peuvent rpondent  cette question. Donc ton raisonnement est faux par principe car tu ne regardes pas la bonne variable. Je ne dis pas que tu as tort puisque je ne connais pas ce ratio, je dis que les arguments que tu avances ne permettent pas de conclure, ni dans un sens ni dans un autre.


Bah si, qui sont les morts ? Les jeunes de 18  30 ans ? Ceux de 30  40 ans ? https://fr.statista.com/statistiques...us-age-france/

C'est ton raisonnement qui est faux, je risque rien avec ce rhume par contre avec le vaccin j'en sais rien. 




> Tu n'as aucun contrle non plus sur les voitures que tu croises mais je suppose que cela ne t'empches pas de prendre la route.


Sauf que j'ai le choix l avec le vaccin on veut ne pas me donner le choix pour sauver des boomers.




> Au passage, c'est bien toi aussi qui disait plus haut :
> 
> Donc apparemment ton travail de deuil a t trs relatif... et tu le rserves surtout pour les autres.
> 
> a fait grand guignol tout a. Tous les avis sont possibles mais faudrait srieusement muscler tes arguments si tu veux que l'on te prenne au srieux.


Non c'est pas parce que j'ai fait le deuil de mon immortalit que j'ai envie de me suicider, a n'a rien avoir.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Voici un article saisissant sur les impacts de la dsinformation et le faible taux de vaccination qui en suit, et qui svit plus fortement aux Etats-Unis chez les partisans de Trump
Dans les comts pro Trump les citoyens meurent plus du COVID (presque 3 fois plus) que les autres !

Ici :
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-r...n_4856827.html
et l :
https://www.ledevoir.com/monde/ameri...ions-pro-trump

*[EDIT]* j'ajoute un extrait du deuxime article, difiant. Notez l'irresponsabilit de certains lus rpublicains

En France, Marine le Pen, grande supporter de Donald Trump, milite galement contre les mesure sanitaires  ::aie:: 
La dfiance envers les sciences, les scientifiques et les intellectuels en gnral est une constante historique  l'extrme droite.

----------


## Gunny

> La dfiance envers les sciences, les scientifiques et les intellectuels en gnral est une constante historique  l'extrme droite.


Pas tonnant, les valeurs de la Science (se remettre en question, discuter et penser librement, admettre son ignorance, etc.) sont incompatibles avec celles l'autoritarisme (un chef, une vrit ternelle).

----------


## Invit

Pourquoi ne pas dire les nazis aussi, toujours tout ramener  l'extrme droite.

Je suis centriste d'ailleurs ton raisonnement ne marche pas. C'est pas la premire fois en plus.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pourquoi ne pas dire les nazis aussi, toujours tout ramener  l'extrme droite.


Parce que l'extrme droite (molle faon Dupont Aignan ou dure faon Zemmour, sans compter Le Pen en sandwich entre les deux ou Marchal qui tient la chandelle) est partout en ce moment, et qu'elle tient le mme discours que toi.




> Je suis centriste d'ailleurs ton raisonnement ne marche pas.


Tu te dis centriste, mais tu tiens un discours qui colle avec celui de l'extrme droite, sur tous les sujets ou on te voir intervenir. Sur quels sujets est-tu centriste?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Apparemment, l'ami Chemou c'est senti vis par l'excellent lien d'escartefigue et la juste remarque de Gunny.

Intrinsquement, il reconnait donc que tout ce qu'il bave, c'est de la dsinformation, et que ses dires proviennent d'infox et de sites complotistes antivax sans intrt.

On avance...  :8-):

----------


## Invit

> Parce que l'extrme droite (molle faon Dupont Aignan ou dure faon Zemmour, sans compter Le Pen en sandwich entre les deux ou Marchal qui tient la chandelle) est partout en ce moment, et qu'elle tient le mme discours que toi.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu te dis centriste, mais tu tiens un discours qui colle avec celui de l'extrme droite, sur tous les sujets ou on te voir intervenir. Sur quels sujets est-tu centriste?


Bah j'ai vot Hollande et Macron et je revoterai Macron en 2022. Rien avoir avec l'extrme droite comme tu dis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je revoterai Macron en 2022.


Sur ce forum j'ai crois 2 personnes qui soutiennent publiquement Macron : Mingolito et ChemOuRoussOuJadot.

Covid-19 : "On va passer cette vague", "il faut y croire", dit Jean Castex qui appelle  tre "vigilant, responsable, attentif"



> Concernant l'incertitude autour du variant Omicron, le Premier ministre a prcis qu'on "ne sait pas exactement quand ce variant va se dployer", mais "l'exprience conduit  dire qu'il faut nous y prparer* car les variants finissent toujours pas s'imposer*". "Notre devoir c'est d'anticiper sur la base de ce que l'on sait", a-t-il poursuivi, assurant que conformment  ce que "disent les Anglais", Omicron "est beaucoup plus contagieux que Delta mais n'entraine pas ncessairement des formes plus graves" et "il ne rsiste pas  l'injection de rappel qui agit comme une forme de booster", a assur Jean Castex.
> 
> Sans "rien affirmer avec certitude", il a rappel la volont du gouvernement de "laisser au maximum les coles ouvertes" avec "des protocoles sanitaires" adapts et en "multipliant les prcautions". Jean Castex ajoute que le taux de reproduction du virus "commence  dclrer". "Si on continue  vacciner massivement,  respecter les gestes barrires,  respecter le port du masque, le pass sanitaire, nous ne devrions pas avoir  prendre ce type de mesure", a-t-il affirm.


Un reconfinement n'est pas  l'ordre du jour, assure Olivier Vran



> Il insiste alors quon lui pose la question dun ventuel reconfinement: Nous ne nous dirigeons pas vers un confinement. Mais dire que cela narrivera jamais plus, cest impossible. Un nouveau variant peut toujours apparatre dans un coin de la plante.

----------


## escartefigue

> Bah j'ai vot Hollande et Macron et je revoterai Macron en 2022. Rien avoir avec l'extrme droite comme tu dis.


Petit rappel des pisodes prcdents




> *Ils vont* voter macron ou pecresse en 2022 faudrait surtout pas que leur mode de vie change.
> Une gnration carrment goste


"Ils vont" donc les autres 

 ::mouarf2::

----------


## halaster08

> Voici un article saisissant sur les impacts de la dsinformation et le faible taux de vaccination qui en suit, et qui svit plus fortement aux Etats-Unis chez les partisans de Trump
> Dans les comts pro Trump les citoyens meurent plus du COVID (presque 3 fois plus) que les autres !


Merci pour ce partage fort clairant sur les consquence de la dsinformation.

Du coup si la dsinformation tue, ne serait-il pas d'utilit publique de virer les dsinformateurs professionnels de certaines discussion ? On le voit bien malgr les rponses pertinentes apporte  chaque mensonges que certains se posent quand mme des question sur la pertinence du vaccin.

----------


## Gunny

> Merci pour ce partage fort clairant sur les consquence de la dsinformation.
> 
> Du coup si la dsinformation tue, ne serait-il pas d'utilit publique de virer les dsinformateurs professionnels de certaines discussion ? On le voit bien malgr les rponses pertinentes apporte  chaque mensonges que certains se posent quand mme des question sur la pertinence du vaccin.


Personnellement je pense que oui. Tu n'as dj pas le droit de promouvoir des traitements s'ils n'ont pas fait leurs preuves. Le discours anti-vaccin pour moi c'est exactement la mme chose, mais invers.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

On pourrait poser une question simple aux franais. Souhaitez-vous dpenser des milliards en vaccin, ou bien des milliards en augmentation de lits de ranimation et formation de personnels.

Le gouvernement actuel n'a pas t lu pour mettre en place le passe sanitaire. C'est quand mme nous qu'on paye.

La moindre des choses de la part d'un prsident et de son gouvernement, c'est de demander l'avis de ses employeurs.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonjour.
> 
> On pourrait poser une question simple aux franais. Souhaitez-vous dpenser des milliards en vaccin, ou bien des milliards en augmentation de lits de ranimation et formation de personnels.
> 
> Le gouvernement actuel n'a pas t lu pour mettre en place le passe sanitaire. C'est quand mme nous qu'on paye.
> 
> La moindre des choses de la part d'un prsident et de son gouvernement, c'est de demander l'avis de ses employeurs.


C'est bien ce qu'il fait, de demander l'avis de ses employeurs, mais il se trouve que ce sont les patrons du cac40. Donc tu as le droit d'avoir des vaccins, mais pas des hpitaux avec du personnel. Faut toujours se demander qui peut se faire un maximum de bnfices avec l'argent public, et tu comprendras mieux la politique de Macron  :;):

----------


## Invit

Voil maintenant ils vont vacciner nos enfants avec ce vaccin.

Alors que le virus n'a aucun effet sur la grande majorit d'entre eux.

La dictature sanitaire avance ses pions, ses lieutenants vont encore trouver des excuses pour le justifier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors que le virus n'a aucun effet sur la grande majorit d'entre eux.


Ils peuvent contaminer des vieux, des obses, des diabtique, des immunodprims, etc.
Si ces gens l se faisaient vacciner tous les 3 mois, ils auraient moins de chance de faire des formes graves.

----------


## escartefigue

> On pourrait poser une question simple aux franais. Souhaitez-vous dpenser des milliards en vaccin, ou bien des milliards en augmentation de lits de ranimation et formation de personnels.
> Le gouvernement actuel n'a pas t lu pour mettre en place le passe sanitaire. C'est quand mme nous qu'on paye.
> La moindre des choses de la part d'un prsident et de son gouvernement, c'est de demander l'avis de ses employeurs.


C'est oublier un peu vite qu' cause du COVID on a besoin de beaucoup plus de chambres (14 819 selon la source officielle ICI).
Avant d'augmenter la taille de la baignoire, il est bon de commencer par fermer le robinet !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On pourrait poser une question simple aux franais. Souhaitez-vous dpenser des milliards en vaccin, ou bien des milliards en augmentation de lits de ranimation et formation de personnels.


Mais, la question ne se pose pas dans ce contexte. C'est des vaccins ET des lits supplmentaires. Les deux ne sont pas en corrlation, mais alors pas du tout.

S'il y a saturation des lits d'hpitaux  cause du covid, ce n'est pas la vaccination qui va tout solutionner. Surtout, si demain, un autre virus arrive et qu'il faille  nouveau plein de lits et un nouveau vaccin qui mettra plus ou moins de temps  arriver.

Ta proposition est nulle. Surtout, ce n'est pas qu'une question de lits, mais aussi de personnel et pour cela il faudrait rendre les mtiers attractifs, donc, il y a aussi une question de salaires. 

La bonne question  poser aux franais, c'est : "Est-ce que vous voulez que les services nationaux que vous payez soient efficaces ou est-ce que vous prfrez payer pour que de grosses multinationales rcuprent votre argent au seul profit de leurs actionnaires ?"

----------


## escartefigue

Le problme de fond et que les lus ont tendance  favoriser les projets  court terme, pour que l'impact de leurs actions soit visible avant de se prsenter de nouveau pour une rlection.
Du coup, les projets sur le long terme et ceux qui n'ont pas d'impact visible par le public sont ngligs .
C'est la raison pour laquelle la dliquescence des hpitaux et de la justice et si criante. Ce sont des dcennies d'inaction que nous payons cash !
Les hpitaux comme la justice manquent de personnel, de moyens et... de considration.
L'ducation nationale n'est gure mieux lotie.

Et que disent les candidats  la prsidence de la rpublique ? Qu'il faut encore rduire le nombre de fonctionnaires bien sr.
Quand on leur demande o, c'est l que a se complique, ni dans la police, ni dans l'arme, ni dans la sant, ni dans la justice...
Au ministre des finances peut-tre, c'est l'un des plus gros employeurs de l'tat.
Sauf qu'en ce cas on diminue la lutte contre la fraude fiscale et on diminue encore le nombre d'inspecteurs de la rpression des fraudes qui sont dj bien en peine de traiter les dossiers.

----------


## halaster08

> Et que disent les candidats  la prsidence de la rpublique ? Qu'il faut encore rduire le nombre de fonctionnaires bien sr.
> Quand on leur demande o, c'est l que a se complique


D'aprs les macroniste on a quasiment retrouv le plein emploi (c'est le rsum de leur argumentation pour leur rforme contre les droits des chmeurs), du coup on peut en virer du cot de Ple Emploi
D'aprs les macroniste et le reste de la droite, l'assistanat c'est pas bien, et ceux qui trouvent pas de boulot c'est des fainants, du coup on peut en virer du cot de la CAF aussi, vu que a ne sert qu'a entretenir l'assistanat




> ni dans la sant


T'es sr de a ? malgr la pandmie a n'empche pas Macron de fermer des lits, qu'est-ce qu'on aurait eu sans cette pidmie ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> DT'es sr de a ? malgr la pandmie a n'empche pas Macron de fermer des lits, qu'est-ce qu'on aurait eu sans cette pidmie ...


C'est pas comme a que j'ai compris la phrase d'*escartefigue*, pour moi, il voulait dire que quand on les interrogeaient sur quelles administrations on appliquaient les rductions, ils ne savaient pas quoi rpondre, car en fait, il ne faut pas effrayer une partie de la population, donc c'est o ? Ben nulle part en fait, et partout en ralit !




> malgr la pandmie a n'empche pas Macron de fermer des lits, qu'est-ce qu'on aurait eu sans cette pidmie ...


En fait, je pense que a n'aurait rien chang. Il a fait ce qu'il avait prvu de faire. En gros ! On est devant le mur... qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? Pied au plancher, les gars, on continue !  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est pas comme a que j'ai compris la phrase d'*escartefigue*, pour moi, il voulait dire que quand on les interrogeaient sur quelles administrations on appliquaient les rductions, ils ne savaient pas quoi rpondre, car en fait, il ne faut pas effrayer une partie de la population, donc c'est o ? Ben nulle part en fait, et partout en ralit !


Je confirme  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

> La bonne question  poser aux franais, c'est : "Est-ce que vous voulez que les services nationaux que vous payez soient efficaces ou est-ce que vous prfrez payer pour que de grosses multinationales rcuprent votre argent au seul profit de leurs actionnaires ?"


Euh pas sur que se soit la mme somme
Entre 12  la dose  + budget de stockage  + mdecin qui te fait une piqure et le budget d'un lit d'hpital et les 3 infirmires qu'ils faut pour surveiller un lit.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le vaccin, il faut bien comprendre que c'est pas rentable pour l'industrie pharmaceutique.

25 000 personnes en soin intensif, c'est 200 euros de mdicament par jour / lit, soit 5 millions d'euros de mdicament  vendre par jour. Sur l'anne, on a donc 1,8Milliard d'euros, de mdicament.
En cout total, c'est 3000 par jour, soit 75 millions d'euros pour tous les patients, 27 milliard par an.

Le cout du vaccin seulement est de : 55Millions de personnes * 2 doses * 12 = 1.3Milliard d'euros par an avec 2 doses.

L'industrie gagne donc bien moins a vendre des vaccins.
Et en cout pour la socit, il faut ajouter aux 27Milliard d'euros des lits dhpitaux sans vaccins et sans confinement.... tous les arrts maladie et le cout de la mort(non remboursement d'emprunt, enfant qui deviennent pupilles, etc..)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le vaccin, il faut bien comprendre que c'est pas rentable pour l'industrie pharmaceutique.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Vaccins anti-Covid - Pfizer, BioNtech et Moderna ralisent un bnfice de 1.000 dollars par seconde
Pfizer explose ses bnfices et prvoit de vendre pour 33,5 milliards de dollars de vaccins en 2021
Pfizer : son vaccin anti- Covid-19 va lui rapporter (trs) gros

En principe les mdicaments sont prescrit  ceux qui sont malades, les vaccins sont prescrit  tout le monde (et l on parle d'au moins 4 doses par personne).
Pfizer avait fait fortune grce au Viagra, l ils doivent se faire encore plus de thune.
Le Viagra, la machine  cash de Pfizer, a 20 ans

Et de toute faon ce n'est pas parce que tu vaccines tout le monde au moins 4 fois que tu vas vendre moins de mdicament  :;): 

====
L'industrie pharmaceutique aime aussi vendre des produits dangereux et addictifs :
Crise des opiodes : un  deal   26 milliards de dollars aux Etats-Unis



> *Accuss d'avoir aliment la crise des opiacs qui ravage les Etats-Unis, le laboratoire Johnson & Johnson* et trois gros distributeurs amricains de mdicaments ont accept de payer 26 milliards de dollars pour solder des milliers de litiges, a annonc mercredi la procureure de l'Etat de New York.


Elle aime vendre des trucs  des gens qui n'en ont pas besoin :
La Ritaline, la drogue des examens pour tudiants en recherche de performances



> La Ritaline est *un psychostimulant proche de lamphtamine utilis pour traiter lhyperactivit chez lenfant*. Certains tudiants nhsitent pas,  lapproche des examens,  sen procurer  leurs risques et prils.


Aux USA ils essaient de convaincre le plus de parents possible que leur enfants  besoin de plein de mdicaments.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> C'est oublier un peu vite qu' cause du COVID on a besoin de beaucoup plus de chambres (14 819 selon la source officielle ICI).
> Avant d'augmenter la taille de la baignoire, il est bon de commencer par fermer le robinet !


Visiblement, l'augmentation de la taille de la baignoire n'est toujours pas d'actualit, mme aprs la fermeture du robinet. Je me pose des questions du coup.

En gros, si on arrivait  doubler le nombre de lits (14 819), on entendrait plus parler de ce coronavirus. Et puis 14 819 lits pour 67 millions d'habitants, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai presque envie de rire.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Mais, la question ne se pose pas dans ce contexte. C'est des vaccins ET des lits supplmentaires. Les deux ne sont pas en corrlation, mais alors pas du tout.


Le seul argument  peu prs crdible pour la vaccination actuellement, c'est la saturation des lits. Donc oui c'est corrl.

Aprs, le fond de ma pense est simple, le vaccin, c'est comme pour le tltravail, laissez les gens choisir.





> S'il y a saturation des lits d'hpitaux  cause du covid, ce n'est pas la vaccination qui va tout solutionner. Surtout, si demain, un autre virus arrive et qu'il faille  nouveau plein de lits et un nouveau vaccin qui mettra plus ou moins de temps  arriver.
> 
> Ta proposition est nulle. Surtout, ce n'est pas qu'une question de lits, mais aussi de personnel et pour cela il faudrait rendre les mtiers attractifs, donc, il y a aussi une question de salaires.


J'ai parl de formation de personnels, mais ajouter qu'il faut aussi un salaire attractif, c'est une vidence.




> La bonne question  poser aux franais, c'est : "Est-ce que vous voulez que les services nationaux que vous payez soient efficaces ou est-ce que vous prfrez payer pour que de grosses multinationales rcuprent votre argent au seul profit de leurs actionnaires ?"


Je trouve ta question nulle,, on dirait du Mlanchon d'il y a 15 ans, voir du Hollande lorsqu'il disait "la finance est mon ennemi"...

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Le vaccin, il faut bien comprendre que c'est pas rentable pour l'industrie pharmaceutique.
> 
> 25 000 personnes en soin intensif, c'est 200 euros de mdicament par jour / lit, soit 5 millions d'euros de mdicament  vendre par jour. Sur l'anne, on a donc 1,8Milliard d'euros, de mdicament.
> En cout total, c'est 3000 par jour, soit 75 millions d'euros pour tous les patients, 27 milliard par an.
> 
> Le cout du vaccin seulement est de : 55Millions de personnes * 2 doses * 12 = 1.3Milliard d'euros par an avec 2 doses.
> 
> L'industrie gagne donc bien moins a vendre des vaccins.
> Et en cout pour la socit, il faut ajouter aux 27Milliard d'euros des lits dhpitaux sans vaccins et sans confinement.... tous les arrts maladie et le cout de la mort(non remboursement d'emprunt, enfant qui deviennent pupilles, etc..)


Le montant de l'achat des vaccins, c'est o que l'on trouve cela ?

Et la composition des vaccins, c'est o que l'on trouve cela ?

----------


## ONTAYG

> En gros, si on arrivait  doubler le nombre de lits (14 819), on entendrait plus parler de ce coronavirus. Et puis 14 819 lits pour 67 millions d'habitants, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai presque envie de rire.


Donc pour toi si on augmente le nombre de lits (et donc le personnel) on rgle le problme, c'est  dire plus besoin de vaccination et de geste barrires ? Si c'est le cas, on va quand mme arriver  saturation, non ?

De plus il faut les mdecins, le seul prsident  avoir augmenter le Numrus Clausus c'est Macron, et c'est donc le prsident dans 10 ans qui va en tirer les bnfices.

----------


## Ryu2000

chaque fois qu'ils essaient d'anticiper un truc ils se plantent :
Covid - "Omicron provoquera plus d'hospitalisations et de morts que Delta": "Il faut prendre de nouvelles mesures de restrictions



> Pour la structure europenne, "la vaccination ne suffira pas". "Omicron sera le variant dominant au cours des deux premiers mois de l'anne" et, selon l'organisme, "mme s'il est aussi grave que le variant Delta, Omicron provoquera plus d'hospitalisations et de dcs" du fait de sa "transmissibilit accrue". "La croissance exponentielle des cas qui en rsultent l'emportera rapidement sur les avantages d'une gravit potentiellement rduite".
> 
> L'ECDC a indiqu que "le niveau global de risque pour la sant publique est valu comme trs lev".


a dpend  quel point la gravit est rduite.
Si a se trouve sur 2 millions de contaminer il y en a que 4 qui passeront par l'hpital  un moment donn.
Il est possible que des millions de gens soient infect par le variant Omicron et ne souffrent d'aucun symptme.
Je trouve qu'il est encore trop tt pour dire qu'li va tuer plus de monde, juste parce qu'il est plus contagieux.
On ne connait pas le ratio : nombre de formes graves / nombre d'infects. Si a se trouve il est infime.
Bon aprs il y a d'autres maladies et si effectivement le R0 est vraiment trs lev, les hpitaux finiront saturs (parce qu'il est facile de les saturer). Avant 2019 des services hospitaliers saturaient lors des pidmies de grippe.

----------


## Mat.M

> Le vaccin, il faut bien comprendre que c'est pas rentable pour l'industrie pharmaceutique.


je pense que l'intention tait d"crire "pas rentable pour les finances publiques".
Parce que dans le cas contraire, est-ce que vous faites attention  ce que vous crivez ?
Quel est le principe d'une entreprise commerciale ?



> L'industrie gagne donc bien moins a vendre des vaccins.


la rentabilit d'une entreprise commerciale et la gestion d'un service public ce sont deux choses totalement distinctes.
La rentabilitr pour une entreprise qu'est-ce que c'est ? La rentabilit ou vu autrement la marge nette c'est grosso-modo ce qui reste lorsque sur le chiffre d'affaire on soustrait les cots de production d'un service ou d'un bien de consommation, la fiscalit, les frais de fonctionnements,la charge de la dette pour les entreprises qui fonctionnent avec des emprunts.

Donc puisque le sujet c'est l'industrie pharmaceutique donc la production de vaccins une entreprise du secteur comme mettons Pfizer produit et commercialise des vaccins.
Elle a des usines  droite et  gauche  travers le monde, ces usines doivent faire appel  des fournisseurs pour les matires premires pour fabriquer des vaccins.
Aprs une fois que le vaccin est produit il faut dterminer un certain prix de vente du vaccin pour payer le personnel et les fournisseurs voire les actionnaires
Autrement si le prix de vente d'un vaccin est trop bas l'entreprise ne rentre pas dans ses frais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> je pense que l'intention tait d"crire "pas rentable pour les finances publiques".
> Parce que dans le cas contraire, est-ce que vous faites attention  ce que vous crivez ?


De ce que j'ai compris des propos de Pierre, c'est que c'est moins rentable pour l'industrie pharmaceutique que de vendre des mdocs en veux-tu en voil pour traiter les gens en ranimation.
a ne signifie pas que ce n'est pas rentable, c'est juste moins rentable.

Maintenant, c'est clair que si ce n'tait pas rentable, on aurait pas de vaccin.

----------


## Mat.M

> De ce que j'ai compris des propos de Pierre, c'est que c'est moins rentable pour l'industrie pharmaceutique que de vendre des mdocs en veux-tu en voil pour traiter les gens en ranimation.


ah bon vous tes certain de ce que vous crivez ?  ::mouarf:: 
Un rapide coup d'oeil sur boursorama boursorama.com concernant l'action de Sanofi? entreprise du pharmaceutique

----------


## Ryu2000

Mme si tout le monde tait vaccin les services de ranimations seraient saturs. Et les variants seraient plus rsistants aux vaccins.
Ce genre de vaccins est ultra rentable, c'est rare qu'on vaccine autant de monde avec autant de doses.

Mais aprs c'est vrai que les mdicaments sont trs rentable aussi, puisque souvent il faut les prendre toute sa vie, et quand ils commencent  provoquer des effets secondaires ont prescrits des mdicaments pour masquer les effets secondaires, qui eux mme vont provoquer d'autres effets secondaires, et a boucle.
Le cancer c'est une poule aux ufs d'or, vous imaginez le montant que doit rapporter une chimiothrapie  l'industrie pharmaceutique ?

----------


## halaster08

> ah bon vous tes certain de ce que vous crivez ?


C'est si dur a comprendre la diffrence entre "pas rentable" et "moins rentable" , regarde l'argent que se font les boites qui dtiennent les brevets des traitements pour diabtiques par exemple, tu verras que c'est bien plus rentable qu'un vaccin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les brevets des traitements pour diabtiques


Les brevets des mdicaments ne finissent pas dans le domaine public au bout de 20 ans ou une connerie comme a ?

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est si dur a comprendre la diffrence entre "pas rentable" et "moins rentable"


que vous me preniez pour un idiot c'est une chose mais vous voyez pas qu'avec l'argent de vos impts vous financez des entreprises qui se font du fric ?




> regarde l'argent que se font les boites qui dtiennent les brevets des traitements pour diabtiques par exemple, tu verras que c'est bien plus rentable qu'un vaccin.


modif de 16:14 avant de prendre les membres de ce forum pour des simples d'esprit je pense que prendre des cours d'conomie d'entreprise serait une bonne chose pour vous  ::mouarf:: 
Lisez le tableau que j'ai mis en image et que vous n'avez pas lu et vous comprendrez pourquoi il est tout autant rentable de produire des vaccins

----------


## pmithrandir

Le cours de la bourse, c'est la valorisation de la boite.
Pour le coup, mettre en place avec succs un vaccin ARN a t une grande victoire pour pfizer.

Mais en terme de machine a cash, c'est moins rentable que de laisser le pays tomber malade.

Et pour l'tat, vacciner est infiniment plus rentable que de soigner.
Parce que vacciner, ca veut dire reprendre la vie econnomique, tandis que soigner, c'est tre contraint par la limite hospitalire.



Et pour Ryu et Moldavi, regardez la diffrence entre premier covid et delta.
On a le premier qui nous a forc a nous confiner durement 2 mois et demi en mettant lhpital a genoux.

Pour le delta, on avait lgrement augment notre capacit hospitalire, mais surtout on avait vaccin une grande partie de la population.
On a eu un virus tout aussi letal, on le voit dans d'autre pays sans vaccin, voir plus letal... mais en france on a pu continuer  vivre presque normalement.
On a ferm les boites et demand un pass sanitaire dans les restaurants. 
C'est sans commune mesure avec le premier covid.

----------


## Ryu2000

a a l'air super prometteur leur truc :
Une tude isralienne affirme que l'ivermectine pourrait rduire drastiquement la transmission du Covid-19



> Le professeur Eli Schwartz, fondateur du Centre de mdecine gographique et des maladies tropicales de Tel Aviv, a en effet men un essai randomis, contrl et en double aveugle (ni le mdecin ni le personnel soignant ni le patient ne savent si ce dernier reoit le mdicament ou le placebo) sur 89 volontaires, positifs au Covid-19, du 15 mai 2020  fin janvier 2021. Diviss en deux groupes, la moiti des patients ont reu de l'ivermectine pendant trois jours d'affile, une heure avant le repas, et l'autre moiti un placebo, aux mmes horaires.
> 
> Deux rsultats en sont ressortis. Au bout de six jours, 72% des volontaires traits  l'ivermectine se sont rvls ngatifs, contre 50% chez ceux  qui l'on a administr le placebo. Surtout, seulement 13% des patients soigns avec le mdicament se sont rvls tre infectieux aprs six jours, contre 50% du groupe placebo. *Notre tude montre avant tout que l'ivermectine a une activit antivirale, mais aussi qu'il y a 100% de chances qu'une personne soit non infectieuse dans les quatre  six jours, ce qui pourrait entraner un raccourcissement du temps d'isolement et avoir un impact conomique et social norme*, s'est flicit le professeur Schwartz. Cet essai, qui n'a pas encore fait l'objet d'un examen par les pairs, ne prouve en revanche en aucune faon que l'ivermectine pourrait prvenir la maladie ou rduire les risques d'hospitalisation.

----------


## Invit

Vous dites que je mprise la vie des gens en ne me vaccinant pas mais vous ne parlez que d'argent.

Le syndrome de la pseudo lite du conseil scientifique qui ne jure que par des chiffres et qui est hors sol, hors du rel.

La vrit c'est que ce virus est inoffensif.

La vrit c'est que vous avez juste peur de mourir. Faudrait songer  grandir un peu dans vos ttes parce que l vous tes dans un dlire complet pour essayer d'empcher quelque chose qui arrivera forcment un jour.

----------


## tatayo

> La vrit c'est que ce virus est inoffensif.
> 
> La vrit c'est que vous avez juste peur de mourir. Faudrait songer  grandir un peu dans vos ttes parce que l vous tes dans un dlire complet pour essayer d'empcher quelque chose qui arrivera forcment un jour.


Il n'y a donc eut aucun mort ? Aucun malade ?
C'est une blague ???
Tu as des oeillres de la taille d'une oreille d'lphant, c'est pas possible.

J'en parlerai  mon oncle qui a pass plusieurs jours dans le coma...

Tatayo.

----------


## Invit

A ce moment l on confine tout le monde  cause de la cigarette ou de l'alcool c'est pareil hein.

----------


## tatayo

L'alcool est contagieux  ::roll:: .
Un mec bourr le touche... Paf, je suis bourr.

Tatayo

----------


## ABCIWEB

> De ce que j'ai compris des propos de Pierre, c'est que c'est moins rentable pour l'industrie pharmaceutique que de vendre des mdocs en veux-tu en voil pour traiter les gens en ranimation.
> a ne signifie pas que ce n'est pas rentable, c'est juste moins rentable.


Sauf que vous n'en savez rien, ni moi non plus d'ailleurs car je ne sais pas si les mdoc utiliss en ranimation sont des mdicaments gnriques (tombs dans le domaine public), les marges seraient alors faibles. Pour le reste il s'agissait surtout d'oxygnothrapie et de cortisone pour les malades les plus graves. Il y a maintenant des mdicaments spcial covid mais encore une fois rservs  des patients en situation critique, alors que les vaccins sont vendus par centaines de millions comme le disait *Ryu2000*.

Enfin bon l n'est pas le sujet. Quand je disais plus haut que le gouvernement ne se prive pas d'utiliser l'argent public tant que cela profite aux multinationales, je parlais d'une gnralit. Des hpitaux correctement quips en matriel et en personnel, ne profiteraient qu'aux soignants et aux malades, beaucoup moins  big pharma. De mme cela rendrait le priv moins attrayant. Alors c'est niet pour augmenter le nombre de personnel soignant. Les salaires ont t un peu augments avec le Segur, mais c'est un leurre car cela ne rend pas les conditions de travail plus attrayantes: l'argent ne permet pas de rcuprer du surmenage qui se rpercute sur la qualit des soins. C'est bien pour cela que le gouvernement ne parle que de salaire, car cela ne l'empche pas in fine de poursuivre sa destruction des services de sant publique, tout en disant qu'il fait des efforts pour le sauver.

Par contre quand cela profite  Big Pharma, on ne compte plus les dpenses publiques. Merkel et Macron se sont opposs  la leve des brevets sur les vaccins. Merkel ouvertement pour dfendre son industrie pharmaceutique, et Macron fidle  ses habitudes a dplac le sujet pour le reporter sur la leve des interdictions  l'export.

Bref on peut l'interprter comme on veut, toujours est-t-il que l'on reculera l'chance de la leve des brevets au plus tard,  jamais si possible. En attendant on paiera les vaccins au prix fort, et on utilisera galement l'argent public pour exporter  bas prix des vaccins vers l'Afrique et autres pays qui ont peu de moyens, sans que cela soit suffisant pour radiquer le virus  l'chelle mondiale. Comme d'habitude l'argent public est considr comme une charge insupportable quand il profite au public, mais comme un puits sans fond indispensable quand il profite au priv.

----------


## Invit

> L'alcool est contagieux .
> Un mec bourr le touche... Paf, je suis bourr.
> 
> Tatayo


Le rhume est contagieux on attend quoi pour confiner le monde et crer un vaccin qui ne marche pas.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Sauf que vous n'en savez rien, ni moi non plus d'ailleurs car je ne sais pas si les mdoc utiliss en ranimation sont des mdicaments gnriques


1) T'es bordelais ?  ::lol:: 

2) Les mdocs gnriques ne sont pas moins efficaces. Simplement que les industries pharmaceutiques sous traitent ... Dans le jargon pharma, il y a ce qu'on appelle les "faonniers" , "dit CAF" (conditionnement  faon en langage industriel).

Cela ne rapporte rien ... Juste en mettre un peu plus dans les poches des personnes aux manettes .

On fait mme du business sur la faon de produire des mdocs, de l'alimentaire , des boissons et j'en passe ...

----------


## pmithrandir

ABCIWEB, on peut en effet douter du cout en mdicament d'une journe  l'hopital pour le covid. J'ai stim ces chiffres, puisque nous ne pouvons pas trouver de rgles fixe ou de moyenne fiable.

En revanche, on connait le cout d'une journe d'hopital en ranimation, environ 3000 euros.

en allant sur ce lien : 
https://geodes.santepubliquefrance.f...=a01&view=map1

on peut connaitre par jour le nombre de personnes en ranimation.
En le multipliant par 3000, le cout minimum en soin intensif (la courbe que je regarde ci dessus) j'obtiens un couts en soin de 4 731 240 000 euros depuis mars 2020.
en 2020 (a partir du 18 mars) : 1 931 430 000
en 2021 : 2 799 810 000

A cela s'ajoute les hospitalisations autres, etc... 
La principale diffrence entre 2020 et 2021 tant l'ouverture importante de la vie et la mortalit qui diminue largemlent par rapport a la population touche. Le premier COVID tait gentillet compar au delta par exemple

----------


## Invit

J'avoue le delta a tu les 3/4 de la population une vraie hcatombe

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Donc pour toi si on augmente le nombre de lits (et donc le personnel) on rgle le problme, c'est  dire plus besoin de vaccination et de geste barrires ? Si c'est le cas, on va quand mme arriver  saturation, non ?


Tu penses vraiment qu'il faut 67 millions de lits de ranimation pour ce covid ?




> De plus il faut les mdecins, le seul prsident  avoir augmenter le Numrus Clausus c'est Macron, et c'est donc le prsident dans 10 ans qui va en tirer les bnfices.


C'est marrant parce que j'ai fait la premire anne de mdecine il y a longtemps. Et je me disais c'est quoi ce numerus clauses, c'est dbile. Si cela t'intresse je peux te parler de tous les pistonns de la mdecine et autre (comme certains grands sportifs), je l'ai vcu de l'intrieur. J'ai mme une thorie l-dessus qui explique pourquoi les mdecins pistonns dsertent la campagne.

Bref lorsque Macron empche les mdecins qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner, de pratiquer, alors il augmente le numerus clausus. Un vrai visionnaire ce prsident.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Et pour Ryu et Moldavi, regardez la diffrence entre premier covid et delta.
> On a le premier qui nous a forc a nous confiner durement 2 mois et demi en mettant lhpital a genoux.
> 
> Pour le delta, on avait lgrement augment notre capacit hospitalire, mais surtout on avait vaccin une grande partie de la population.
> On a eu un virus tout aussi letal, on le voit dans d'autre pays sans vaccin, voir plus letal...


Tu contredits ce qu'un minent scientifique spcialiste du sujet comme Raoult dit ; au fur et  mesure des mutations, le virus est moins virulent. C'est de l'observation. Lui aussi, le virus, il tente de survivre, et je pense qu'il a compris que ce n'est pas en tant un virus super ltal qu'il va accomplir sa mission.

Et puis pour finir, laissez faire les mdecins, ils sont plus comptents que le gouvernement pour savoir comment soigner leurs patients.

----------


## escartefigue

Petit rappel  destination de Chemou et de ses complices




> La vrit c'est que ce virus est inoffensif.






> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici un article saisissant sur les impacts de la dsinformation et le faible taux de vaccination qui en suit, et qui svit plus fortement aux Etats-Unis chez les partisans de Trump
> Dans les comts pro Trump les citoyens meurent plus du COVID (presque 3 fois plus) que les autres !
> 
> Ici :
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-r...n_4856827.html
> et l :
> https://www.ledevoir.com/monde/ameri...ions-pro-trump
> ...


ChemOuRoussOuJadot cessez d'noncer des contre-vrits   longueur de journe, les statistiques sont incontournables, 3 fois plus de morts aux tats unis dans les tats o la permabilit  la dsinformation fait baisser le taux de vaccination.
Nier l'vidence est un comportement irresponsable

----------


## Invit

Si ce virus est si dangereux que a pourquoi il n'a que 0.08% de mortalit ?

Et encore c'est une estimation large car dans les 5 millions de morts du covid certaines personnes ont t diagnostiques mortes  cause de cette maladie  tort. Dans la ralit c'est sans doute bien moins que a.

----------


## escartefigue

> Si ce virus est si dangereux que a pourquoi il n'a que 0.08% de mortalit ?
> 
> Et encore c'est une estimation large car dans les 5 millions de morts du covid certaines personnes ont t diagnostiques mortes  cause de cette maladie  tort. Dans la ralit c'est sans doute bien moins que a.



Faites-vous exprs chemou ? Vous tes donc capable d'tablir un meilleur diagnostic que les mdecins  ::roll:: 
A chaque intervention, vous creusez encore un peu plus votre propre trou, c'est consternant !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf que vous n'en savez rien, ni moi non plus d'ailleurs car je ne sais pas si les mdoc utiliss en ranimation sont des mdicaments gnriques (tombs dans le domaine public), les marges seraient alors faibles. Pour le reste il s'agissait surtout d'oxygnothrapie et de cortisone pour les malades les plus graves. Il y a maintenant des mdicaments spcial covid mais encore une fois rservs  des patients en situation critique, alors que les vaccins sont vendus par centaines de millions comme le disait *Ryu2000*.


Je pense qu'il est assez logique de penser que vendre des mdocs pendant une trs longue dure est plus intressant que de vendre une dose de vaccin une fois tous les x mois. 
Mais bon, le problme n'est effectivement pas l, comme tu le signales.




> Enfin bon l n'est pas le sujet. Quand je disais plus haut que le gouvernement ne se prive pas d'utiliser l'argent public tant que cela profite aux multinationales, je parlais d'une gnralit. Des hpitaux correctement quips en matriel et en personnel, ne profiteraient qu'aux soignants et aux malades, beaucoup moins  big pharma. De mme cela rendrait le priv moins attrayant. Alors c'est niet pour augmenter le nombre de personnel soignant. Les salaires ont t un peu augments avec le Segur, mais c'est un leurre car cela ne rend pas les conditions de travail plus attrayantes: l'argent ne permet pas de rcuprer du surmenage qui se rpercute sur la qualit des soins. C'est bien pour cela que le gouvernement ne parle que de salaire, car cela ne l'empche pas in fine de poursuivre sa destruction des services de sant publique, tout en disant qu'il fait des efforts pour le sauver.


Sur ce point je suis entirement d'accord.




> Par contre quand cela profite  Big Pharma, on ne compte plus les dpenses publiques. Merkel et Macron se sont opposs  la leve des brevets sur les vaccins. Merkel ouvertement pour dfendre son industrie pharmaceutique, et Macron fidle  ses habitudes a dplac le sujet pour le reporter sur la leve des interdictions  l'export.


Quand on voit que mme un pays comme les USA est plus social que la France, a fait peur !




> Bref on peut l'interprter comme on veut, toujours est-t-il que l'on reculera l'chance de la leve des brevets au plus tard,  jamais si possible. En attendant on paiera les vaccins au prix fort, et on utilisera galement l'argent public pour exporter  bas prix des vaccins vers l'Afrique et autres pays qui ont peu de moyens, sans que cela soit suffisant pour radiquer le virus  l'chelle mondiale. Comme d'habitude l'argent public est considr comme une charge insupportable quand il profite au public, mais comme un puits sans fond indispensable quand il profite au priv.


Bienvenue dans le no-libralisme. Et, ce n'est pas le prochain gouvernement (quand on regarde les candidats les mieux placs) qui changera quoique ce soit  cet tat de fait.  ::aie::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si ce virus est si dangereux que a pourquoi il n'a que 0.08% de mortalit ?


Officiellement c'est grce  la vaccination massive, car elle a permit de rduire le nombre de malades  l'hpital.
Les hpitaux saturent trs facilement. Dans les services d'urgence et dans les services de ranimation c'est rapidement le bordel. Et de toute faon on est limit en respirateurs et en oxygne.
Il faut absolument viter que trop de gens fassent des formes graves en mme temps.

Ce serait pas top de faire une forme grave et qu'on te dise  l'hpital "dsol c'est complet, rentrez chez-vous". (ou alors avoir un autre problme pas li au SARS-CoV-2 du tout)
Si la dernire dose que tu t'es fais injecter date de moins de 4 mois, t'as moins de chance de faire une forme grave.

La stratgie qui aurait sauv le plus de monde, aurait t de rendre la vaccination obligatoire pour les personnes souffrant de comorbidits (obse, diabtique, etc).
Parce que dans les statistiques ont voit clairement que parmi les morts il y a principalement des gens qui avaient d'autres problmes de sant.
En ce moment on vaccine les enfants de 5  11 ans, je trouve pas a super utile, mme si ils peuvent transmettre la maladie  des gens beaucoup plus faible qu'eux.
Si a se trouve le gouvernement va rendre la vaccination obligatoire prochainement, je ne sais pas si a va tre "ds 5 ans", il y a beaucoup de parents qui ne l'accepteraient pas.

En attendant l a va tre "troisime tous pour tous", et en avril ce sera "Pfizer nouvelle formule".

J'ai hte de voir ce que vont tre les variants aprs Omicron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Faites-vous exprs chemou ? Vous tes donc capable d'tablir un meilleur diagnostic que les mdecins 
> A chaque intervention, vous creusez encore un peu plus votre propre trou, c'est consternant !


Je suis d'accord avec toi, escartefigue, mais  chaque rponse que tu lui fais, a lui donne de l'importance (enfin un sentiment d'importance) qui le conforte dans son dsir d'tre mis en vidence. Le mieux est de l'ignorer tout comme son copain moldavi.

----------


## Gunny

> Je comprends pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu  prendre le nombre de personnes mortes du covid le multiplier par 100 et le diviser par 7 milliards.
> 
> a me semble  la porte de tout le monde non ?


Personnellement je recommande de saupoudrer les nombres d'un peu de noix de muscade frachement rpe avant de les mettre au four  180C pour 30 minutes environ.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le nombre de personnes mortes du covid


Officiellement c'est grce  la vaccination si il y a eu si peu de morts.
Quand les vaccins sont infects ils ont moins de chance de faire une forme grave, du coup a limite un peu la saturation des hpitaux.

Quand les hpitaux sont saturs ont donne du Rivotril aux vieux, pour librer les lits plus vite. (bonne chance pour survivre aux effets secondaires)
Si t'es vieux, on peut te virer pour donner ton lit  un plus jeune, il y a tout un trie.

Coronavirus: les hpitaux ont-ils refus les patients venus d'Ehpad?




> En grande difficult avant mme la pandmie, les hpitaux franais ont du faire face  l'pidmie de coronavirus avec les moyens du bord. Devant l'afflux de cas graves infects par le covid-19, *certains tablissements auraient mme t obligs de trier les patients*. Et selon une enqute de l'hebdomadaire Marianne, certains centres de rgulation du Samu auraient mme refus d'hospitaliser des rsidents d'Ehpad, alors que ces tablissements accueillant des personnes ges vulnrables payent un lourd tribut depuis le dbut de la crise.


Parfois on stop des services pour donner plus de place aux malades SARS-CoV-2, a fait un peu chier ceux qui ont d'autres problmes :
Covid-19 : des chirurgiens redoutent une vague de dprogrammations  catastrophique  en janvier



> Avec une consquence directe en chirurgie :  Les dprogrammations ont recommenc la semaine dernire, leur impact ne sera pas visible dici la fin de lanne car lactivit va baisser pendant les vacances, mais la situation risque dtre catastrophique en janvier , dclare-t-il. *Dautant plus qu' on manque de personnel dans tous les blocs de France   cause des dmissions, des arrts maladie ou encore des soignants  partis dans les centres de vaccination* , ajoute-t-il.


Chaque anne les hpitaux saturent  cause de la grippe, l on a vir pas mal de monde, il y en a qui ont rage-quit, et il y a un virus plus contagieux que la grippe, plus de malades en mme temps, a fait plus de gens  l'hpital en mme temps.

----------


## BenoitM

> Chaque anne les hpitaux saturent  cause de la grippe, l on a vir pas mal de monde, il y en a qui ont rage-quit, et il y a un virus plus contagieux que la grippe, plus de malades en mme temps, a fait plus de gens  l'hpital en mme temps.


J'ai jamais entendu qu'on arrtait les soins "normaux"  cause de la grippe.
Ni qu'on confinait les gens  cause de la grippe

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour.
> 
> Tu contredits ce qu'un minent scientifique spcialiste du sujet comme Raoult dit ; au fur et  mesure des mutations, le virus est moins virulent. C'est de l'observation. Lui aussi, le virus, il tente de survivre, et je pense qu'il a compris que ce n'est pas en tant un virus super ltal qu'il va accomplir sa mission.
> 
> Et puis pour finir, laissez faire les mdecins, ils sont plus comptents que le gouvernement pour savoir comment soigner leurs patients.


Absoluement pas.
Le virus est moins letal sur une personne... mais comme son degr de contagiosit est plus lev, il l'est plus que le COVID original.

Le seul cas, cit par Ryu, serait d'un virus qui devient benin, et extrmement contagieux. C'est alors le virus du covid qui tuerai le covid.


Pour les brevets, il y a 2 manires de voir la mise sur le domaine publique des vaccins : 
1 - ca permet de faire trs vite beaucoup de vaccins, et de sauver des gens aujourd'hui. 
2 - Ca dcourage tout investissement futur dans les vaccins, puisque de toute manire ca finit dans le domaine public.

En gros, bonne dcision  court terme, trs mauvaise  long terme. C'est tout l'inconvnient des centre de recherche priv, ils ne travaillent pas pour la gloire.


Je peux vous donner un exemple dans un domaine tout autre l'imprimerie.
Cet imprimeur ditait les professions de foi des candidats locaux. Il en ressortait que c'tait toujours peu pay, que les PDF arrivaient toujours en retard, et que a chaque fois, c'tait sur l'imprimeur que les politiciens tapaient en cas de retard.(donc mauvaise presse, etc...)
Ils ont dcid de ne plus imprimer les professions de fois des candidats.

Seul problme, ca pose un problme dmocratique... mais on ne va pas les forcer.

Ca illustre bien le rapport gagnant gagnant qu'on doit toujours prserver dans une relation public priv.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on doit se laisser faire, mais si il y a un brevet de 20 ans sur un vaccin, c'est aussi pour protger les intrets de tous. C'est un compromis jug acceptable.
Maintenant, rien nempche les tats de s'associer pour faire changer les conditions aux firmes prives. On le voit avec les transfert de technologies ou les grosses commandes.

Je te finance pour n milliard d'euros, mais le brevet n'est valable que 3 ans., ou le brevet valable 5 ans, mais avec n milliard de doser a 1 euros pour les pays pauvres, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai jamais entendu qu'on arrtait les soins "normaux"  cause de la grippe.


Ouais mais l c'est un truc nouveau, parfois plus contagieux, parfois plus dangereux.
Les systmes immunitaires ne sont pas  jour pour lutter contre le SARS-CoV-2, en revanche il y a plein de gens qui attrapent la grippe chaque anne, leur systme immunitaire est donc prt  lutter contre les variants de cette famille de virus.

Quand t'es habitu  lutter contre le grippe et le rhume il n'y a pas de problme, par contre quand tu n'es jamais entr en contact avec ces virus c'est chaud :
Un homme tu par la tribu isole des Sentinelles quil tentait dapprocher
Si l'un d'entre nous posons le pied sur le on rendrait tout le monde trs malade avec nos virus et nos microbes, on exterminerait peut-tre toute la civilisation.
Pour nous c'est totalement bnin, pour eux c'est la fin. C'est pour a que ce peuple doit  tout prix empcher les gens de se rendre sur leur le.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour nous c'est totalement bnin, pour eux c'est la fin. C'est pour a que ce peuple doit  tout prix empcher les gens de se rendre sur leur le.


Tu as la bonne finalit, mais pas la bonne histoire.

C'est juste une tribu de sauvage sans contact avec l'humanit.
Ds que quelqu'un vient, il le tue.

Et ils n'ont pas la moindre ide de ce qu'est un virus ni du risque qu'ils encourent.

C'est bien les pays autour qui mettent en oeuvre des rgles pour que cette partie d monde reste non accessible, pour les protger.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et ils n'ont pas la moindre ide de ce qu'est un virus ni du risque qu'ils encourent.


Je ne pense pas,  mon avis ils savent pertinemment que c'est extremement dangereux de laisser des gens arriver sur leur le parce qu'ils risquent de les rendre malade :
North Sentinel : derrire la mort dun missionnaire, une longue histoire de rsistance



> Traumatisme
> Dans les dcennies qui suivent, les populations locales vivant sous domination britannique dprissent. Parmi eux, les Grand-Andamanais, qui forment le groupe principal de larchipel, sont regroups de force dans des foyers et meurent par centaine, *terrasss par des pidmies*. Leur population passe de 3 500 personnes, en 1858,  90, en 1931. Les Onge, un autre peuple de larchipel, sont pacifis  leur tour au cours du XIXe sicle et seuls les Jarawa et les habitants de lle de North Sentinel chappent alors  loppression coloniale.


En rgle gnral il faut absolument exterminer tout ceux qui essaient d'entrer sur ton territoire (surtout si ce sont des britanniques), c'est toi ou eux.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les hypocondriaques veulent mettre en place le pass vaccinal, ils doivent tre nostalgiques des annes les plus sombres de notre histoire.
> 
> J'hsite  changer de nationalit, l o les gens peuvent vivre normalement. Malheureusement je ne parle pas portugais.


La beaut de l'europe, c'est 26 autres pays totalement ouvert.
Le choix est large.

En plus, vous avez de la chance, l'informatique recrute de partout.

Allez donc faire un tour ailleur, ca vous fera le plus grand bien je pense.

----------


## Mingolito

Encore des donnes qui ridiculisent totalement les antivax :

*Le rappel vaccinal rduit fortement le risque de dcs li au Covid-19*

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Les hypocondriaques veulent mettre en place le pass vaccinal, ils doivent tre nostalgiques des annes les plus sombres de notre histoire.
> 
> J'hsite  changer de nationalit, l o les gens peuvent vivre normalement. Malheureusement je ne parle pas portugais.


Welcome to Absurdistan :




L'herbe n'est pas plus verte en Belgique (francophone) ... Passant le frontire rgulirement France et Wallonie font globalement la mme chose ... 

Il est vrai que rebaptiser "France" par "Absurdie/Absurdistan" ne serait pas du luxe ... Quand on voit tout ce que Macron a pu pondre comme dcrets, tous plus ou moins foireux  certains moment du covid .

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Absoluement pas.
> Le virus est moins letal sur une personne... mais comme son degr de contagiosit est plus lev, il l'est plus que le COVID original


J'en ai entendu des conneries, mais l j'avoue que c'est le summum. Essayer dire qu'un virus tue plus parce qu'il est contagieux, tout en disant au dbut qu'il est moins ltal, une ppite.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Je suis d'accord avec toi, escartefigue, mais  chaque rponse que tu lui fais, a lui donne de l'importance (enfin un sentiment d'importance) qui le conforte dans son dsir d'tre mis en vidence. Le mieux est de l'ignorer tout comme son copain moldavi.


C'est normal d'ignorer les gens intelligents lorsque l'on a rien  dire de pertinent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Face au variant omicron, les frontires europennes se referment



> Comme au printemps 2020, *les pays de lUnion europenne ont vite dcid de rtablir des mesures de contrle  leurs frontires intrieures*,  rebours du droit communautaire. Une position qui mine largument du vaccin comme ssame pour retrouver une vie normale.
> 
> Le passeport sanitaire  et lobligation vaccinale quil implique  est-il en train de vivre ses derniers jours ? Totalement paniqus par lapparition du variant omicron, dont la ltalit semble pourtant, selon les autorits sud-africaines qui lont les premiers identifi, proche de zro, plusieurs Etats europens ont rtabli unilatralement des mesures de contrle  leurs frontires intrieures. Un mouvement inquitant qui rappelle la cacophonie de mars 2020.
> 
> *Ainsi, pour entrer en Irlande, en Italie, en Grce et au Portugal, il faut dsormais montrer un bon vieux test PCR ngatif,*  limage de ce qua dcid ladministration du Conseil des ministres de lUnion europenne, ou se rsoudre  une quarantaine. La France a pris la mme mesure pour les voyageurs en provenance du Royaume-Uni, limitant mme les entres aux dplacements essentiels. *La vaccination naura donc t un ssame permettant un retour  la vie normale que durant quelques mois*
> (...)
> Le certificat sanitaire, transform en passeport dans certains Etats, dont la France, pour avoir accs  certains commerces et services, perd aussi son sens puisquil donne une fausse impression de scurit, comme le reconnaissent les pays exigeant un test PCR. De mme, le dbat sur lobligation vaccinale devient lunaire puisque celle-ci na de raison que si elle permet dradiquer la maladie. Or, *le rtablissement des tests PCR est la reconnaissance implicite que cela ne sera jamais le cas, exactement comme pour la grippe contre laquelle il existe un vaccin  la russite trs variable, ce qui explique quil na jamais t question de le rendre obligatoire.*


Covid-19: les restrictions se multiplient, pression sur les non-vaccins



> Plusieurs pays du Vieux Continent ont renforc leurs mesures sanitaires  l'approche des ftes de fin d'anne.
> 
> En Irlande, les bars, pubs et restaurants devront fermer ds 20H00  partir de dimanche et cela jusqu' la fin janvier.
> 
> En France, le gouvernement a demand aux mairies d'annuler les concerts ou feux d'artifice prvus au soir du Nouvel An.
> 
> Sur le continent amricain, le Qubec va rinstaurer des jauges dans les bars, les restaurants et les magasins.
> 
> En Asie, la Core du Sud rtablit ce samedi des heures de fermeture obligatoire pour les cafs, restaurants, cinmas et autres lieux publics, et les rassemblements privs doivent y tre dsormais limits  quatre personnes.
> ...


C'est normal que les vaccins doivent prsenter un test PCR, puisqu'ils peuvent tre contagieux.

Variant Omicron : la dferlante arrive par le nord de l'Europe, le Danemark ferme les lieux culturels et l'Allemagne craint "une vague massive"



> Face  un nombre record de cas, le Danemark va fermer cinmas, thtres et salles de concert. En Allemagne, le nombre de nouveaux cas sur 24h a dpass vendredi les 50 000.
> 
> Le rythme des nouvelles contaminations s'est fortement acclr ces derniers jours *au Danemark o un nouveau record absolu de plus de 11 000 cas lors des dernires 24 heures a t enregistr*, et surtout un pic de plus de 2 500 cas du variant Omicron. En France, un tel niveau de contamination quivaudrait  prs de 120 000 cas par jour, un niveau encore jamais atteint.


Bars et restaurants sans alcool, tltravail gnralis La Norvge serre la vis face au Covid-19



> La Norvge a dvoil un nouveau train de mesures sanitaires face au Covid ce lundi 13 dcembre aprs la publication de projections alarmantes. La diffusion continue du variant Delta et lmergence de nouveau variant Omicron *pourraient conduire   une congestion complte du systme de sant* .


Le variant Omicron commence  circuler un petit peu. Si a continu comme a on va peut-tre repasser en 100% tltravail en janvier.  :;): 
On commence  bien voir que les vaccins ont plus de facilit  se faire contaminer par Omicron que par les autres variants. Peut-tre que les prochains variants seront encore plus rsistants aux vaccins.

===========
Edit :
95 cas du variant Omicron identifis  Montral, presque tous vaccins



> *Des 95 possibles cas du variant Omicron, 90% des personnes infectes ont reu leurs deux doses de vaccin.* Leur ge mdian est de 32 ans. Par contre, au niveau de la svrit de la maladie, on pense quune troisime dose pourrait donner une certaine protection. Mais il nous manque des donnes pour valuer a, a mentionn la Dre Drouin.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> J'en ai entendu des conneries, mais l j'avoue que c'est le summum. Essayer dire qu'un virus tue plus parce qu'il est contagieux, tout en disant au dbut qu'il est moins ltal, une ppite.


C est juste des maths


https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...5_4355770.html

Descend un peu vers le paragraphe sur la modlisation d un virus selon sa ltalit ou sa contagiosite.

Pour une personne il vaut mieux etre contamin par un  virus peu letal. Mais pour une population c est l inverse.

----------


## micka132

> On remarquera que ton graphique ne parle pas des - de 40 ans.


Surtout ce qui est pitoyable c'est de faire partir en base 100 toute les tranches d'ges, alors que la ralit c'est qu'il y a un univers parallle en terme de dcs.
Un vieux de 80 ans lambda  toujours beaucoup plus de chance de dcs en tant vaccin qu'un jeune de 30 ans sans vaccin. Ne parlons mme pas des enfants des 5  11 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un vieux de 80 ans lambda  toujours beaucoup plus de chance de dcs en tant vaccin qu'un jeune de 30 ans sans vaccin.


On veut viter que le vieux se fasse contaminer, donc il faut vacciner tout le monde (la vaccination rend les gens moins contagieux pendant un temps).
Si les vieux saturent les hpitaux, a va faire chier plein de gens qui ont d'autres problmes de sant. (parfois on arrte des services pour donner de la place aux patients SARS-CoV-2)

===
On peut enchainer les doses de plus en plus rapidement :
Troisime dose : le rappel vaccinal ouvert  tous 5 mois aprs la dernire dose ds ce samedi
Covid-19 : le dlai pour le rappel vaccinal ramen  4 mois, annonce Jean Castex

Plus la dernire injection s'loigne dans le temps, moins le vaccin a de l'effet. Sinon on ne se ferait pas chier  vacciner les gens 3 ou 4 fois.

----------


## tatayo

> Surtout ce qui est pitoyable c'est de faire partir en base 100 toute les tranches d'ges, alors que la ralit c'est qu'il y a un univers parallle en terme de dcs.
> Un vieux de 80 ans lambda  toujours beaucoup plus de chance de dcs en tant vaccin qu'un jeune de 30 ans sans vaccin. Ne parlons mme pas des enfants des 5  11 ans.


Ce qui est pitoyable ici est de ne pas savoir lire une lgende...

Tatayo.

----------


## micka132

> Ce qui est pitoyable ici est de ne pas savoir lire une lgende...
> 
> Tatayo.


C'est le principe mme de la base 100! 
Je dis justement que ca fait perdre de vu l'essentiel.

----------


## micka132

> On veut viter que le vieux se fasse contaminer, donc il faut vacciner tout le monde (la vaccination rend les gens moins contagieux pendant un temps).
> Si les vieux saturent les hpitaux, a va faire chier plein de gens qui ont d'autres problmes de sant. (parfois on arrte des services pour donner de la place aux patients SARS-CoV-2)


Tous les ans il y a ~120 000 personnes qui meurent du tabac + alcool. Pour la plus part elle ne meurt pas comme ca, mais bien  l'hpital. Ca n'encombre pas a ? On ne peut vraiment rien faire depuis tant d'anne  :8-): ? 40 000 mort d  la pollution, trop compliqu  rduire a aussi? Il faudrait restreindre des liberts (interdiction cigarette, contrle de la vente d'alcool...), c'tait donc bien impensable ! 
Tout ca c'tait avant, aujourd'hui il n'y a plus aucun problme  forcer  la vaccination toute une population avec un nouveau type de vaccin (toujours en AMM par ailleurs) et les quelques rcalcitrant on les prive finalement de tout un tas de libert.

Vous entendez le bruit des bottes? Non moi non plus, on est au 21eme aujourd'hui, les mthodes changent, mais le rsultat est le mme. Peut-tre un jour vous vous sentirez merdeux d'avoir participer  cette mascarade. Mais je pense que mme pas, vous vous trouverez des excuses comme bien d'autre l'ont fait avant vous.

----------


## tatayo

> mais t'es un vrai tocard ! C'est le principe mme de la base 100! 
> Je dis justement que ca fait perdre de vu l'essentiel.


"Chaque tranche d'ge doit tre lue indpendamment."
"Les risques sont calculs par rapport au risques des non-vaccins de chaque catgorie d'ge."

C'est pourtant clair, il n'est nullement question de comparer ici les diffrentes tranches d'ge, mais de voir l'impact de la vaccination pour chaque tranche d'ge.
Par exemple on vois bien ici que la premire dose est moins efficace pour les 40/59 ans (~45%) que pour les autres tranches (~70 et ~80%).
Par contre on vois que la situation s'inverse pour un "complet de moins de 3 mois sans rappel", mme si la vaccination est bien plus efficace (95% pour les 40/59 et 60/79 contre 90% pour les 80 et plus).

Et si tout ceci ressort clairement, c'est justement parce qu'on part ici d'une base "normalise",  100% pour tout le monde.

Il n'est nullement indiqu que ce graphique indique une quelconque rpartition par tranche d'ge.

Tatayo.

----------


## micka132

> il n'est nullement question de comparer ici les diffrentes tranches d'ge
> Par exemple on vois bien ici que la premire dose est moins efficace pour les 40/59 ans (~45%) que pour les autres tranches (~70 et ~80%).


C'est pas pour comparer mais la 1ere chose que tu me mets en exemple est une comparaison.  ::ptdr:: 
C'est un troll test ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous les ans il y a ~120 000 personnes qui meurent du tabac + alcool. Pour la plus part elle ne meurt pas comme ca, mais bien  l'hpital. Ca n'encombre pas a ?


Le tabac et l'alcool font tourner le commerce  fond.
Il y a des taxes gigantesque sur le tabac et l'alcool, une partie de ces taxes financent le remboursement des chimiothrapies. (en principe c'est a)

Les cancers c'est pas un truc exceptionnel, chaque anne on sait qu'on en aura un peu plus, donc a va, on gre tranquille. On ne risque pas de manquer de chimiothrapie.
Par contre le SARS-CoV-2 c'est un truc pas prvu, d'un coup a contamine plein de gens, donc c'est le bordel.
Rien que la grippe et la gastro saturent les hpitaux, mme si le systme y est prpar, alors une nouvelle maladie
Ce qui est chiant avec le SARS-CoV-2 c'est que c'est imprvisible on sait jamais quand aura lieu le prochain pic, on bat des records quand on ne s'y attend pas. (Coronavirus : Plus de 88.000 contaminations en 24 heures au Royaume-Uni, un nouveau record)




> 40 000 mort d  la pollution, trop compliqu  rduire a aussi?


Nous avons besoin de croissance, le PIB vient de la consommation, produire c'est polluer.
Dans un monde capitaliste, il faut polluer et a tue des gens.




> Vous entendez le bruit des bottes?


Ben ouais clairement. On sera peut-tre en tat d'urgence pendant des annes et des annes.  ::(: 
a va dj tre intressant de voir dans quelles conditions aura lieu la prsidentielle de 2022.
Est-ce qu'on aura le droit de voter si on a pas reu les 4 doses minimum ?

Le monde est en train de changer et pas en bien
La pandmie sera utilis comme prtexte pour faire accepter des choses qu'on ne devraient jamais accepter.

----------


## Gunny

Famous last words : Olivier Vran "Nous freinons le variant Omicron avec succs"

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour.
> 
> J'en ai entendu des conneries, mais l j'avoue que c'est le summum. Essayer dire qu'un virus tue plus parce qu'il est contagieux, tout en disant au dbut qu'il est moins ltal, une ppite.


C'est que tu t'emmles les pinceaux avec les mthodes stats alors ...

Explication :

Tableau fictif (et exemple)



Pour tablir un score de danger/dangerosit d'une maladie (comme le covid, grippe, gastro, palu ... ), on a besoin d'a minima 4 infos :

Taux de transmission > en somme un malade / un hte contamin , combien va t il en contaminer d'autres ?
Taux de ltalit  l'chelle de la population entire > sur l'ensemble de la population combien vont dcder de la maladie ?
Taux de ltalit  l'chelle des malades > sur l'ensemble de la population malade combien vont dcder ? 
Pourcentage de la population qui se fait contaminer > au global d'une population combien vont tre contamin ?

En tenant compte de ces 4 facteurs, on obtient un "score/degrs" . Que l'on retraduit par un systme de classement / podium . Pour les "stateux", on est dans le cadre d'une ACP ou ACM . Si l'on met du quanti/quali , c'est de l'ACP.

Si dans l'auditoire, personne n'arrive  lire ou comprendre ce type de tableau. Plus d'un peu aller se rhabiller. tant simple statisticien de formation, n'tant pas biostatisticien , ni virologue ou pidmiologiste je me comptabilise dedans ^^

---

Si certains sont vraiment intresss pour tenter de mettre des "mots" sur la dites comparaison. Je propose que vous me trouviez les chiffres pour 5 pays (disons : Belgique, Suisse, Autriche, Ireland, Portugal). Vous me les trouvez pour la grippe , la gastro, et le covid . 




> Bonjour.
> 
> C'est normal d'ignorer les gens intelligents lorsque l'on a rien  dire de pertinent.


Le problme de fond actuellement, qu'on a ne serait ce qu'une once de jugeote, rflexion bon sens, qui ne va pas dans le sens du collectif ... On est catalogu complotiste, dviant, lunaire ... minor . 

Cela me fait penser  un nanar amricain de 2006 : Idiocratie . Le niveau de QI ayant tellement baiss, dans l'intrigue de l'histoire, on pourchasse ceux avec un QI lev :

https://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefi...lm=109539.html




> Pour une personne il vaut mieux etre contamin par un virus peu letal. Mais pour une population c est l inverse.


Oui , c'est cela . Il y a le point de vu individu et le point de vu "population" .

----------


## tatayo

> T'oublies de dire que le covid tue 15 fois moins que n'importe quelle maladie.
> 
> Donc mme si une personne en contamine 15 c'est pas grave.


15 fois moins par rapport  la population total, ou en ne tenant compte que des malades ?
Je prcise que c'est une vraie question, il n'y a aucun jugement derrire.

Sinon je crois que je me suis mal exprim dans mon prcdent message.
Quand je disais qu'il ne faut pas comparer les diffrentes tranches d'ges, je voulais dire que ce n'est pas parce-qu'une barre est deux fois plus haute pour une tranche que pour une autre que deux fois plus de personnes sont concernes. Juste que le pourcentage est deux fois plus lev.
D'o l'utilisation d'une base 100 pour tout le monde, et en rponse au message de micka132 concernant cette base 100.
Il n'y a aucune interprtation de la part, juste une lecture du graphique.

Pour ce qui est du ct "orient" des chiffres, c'est valable pour les deux camps... De toute faon il y a 3 types de mensonges : les petits mensonges, les gros mensonges et les statistiques.

Tatayo

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Pour ce qui est du ct "orient" des chiffres, c'est valable pour les deux camps... De toute faon il y a 3 types de mensonges : les petits mensonges, les gros mensonges et les statistiques.
> 
> Tatayo


Le tableau de score/podium que j'voque dans mon post au dessus , c'est de la stat analytique de premier niveau.  On adhre ou pas  l'analyse , tout est question d'interprtation .

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que les ftes de Nol 2021 ne vont pas tre top :
Confinement, couvre-feu : les restrictions se durcissent chez nos voisins europens pour les ftes



> En France, mme si la situation sanitaire est dlicate, les ftes pourront bien avoir lieu avec, pour le moment, pas de mesures particulirement contraignantes. En revanche, la situation est loin d'tre la mme chez nos voisins europens. *L'Irlande par exemple instaure un couvre-feu, les Pays-Bas eux se reconfinent.*


Nous ne sommes pas loin de nous faire reconfiner.

Pourvu que a ne passe pas :
Mise en application du pass vaccinal, report des lections... Gabriel Attal s'exprime sur LCI
Quel gouvernement de merde, c'est incroyable !
Ils sont horribles les gens d'LREM, c'est hallucinant de voir qu'il est possible de faire pire que le PS et l'UMP.

=====
Est-ce que les non vaccins qui bossent dans des bureaux pourront repartir en 100% tltravail ?
"On va tre oblig de suspendre des gens": le gouvernement envisage le pass sanitaire en entreprise



> Sans compter que pour les entreprises, la mesure risque de faire des trous dans les plannings: "Aujourd'hui on a  peu prs 5  10% des salaris qui ne sont pas vaccins", assure Mathieu Coquer, le patron d'une PME dans le nettoyage. "On sera obligs de les mettre de ct, de les suspendre et de recruter de nouvelles personnes. a fait beaucoup de travail en plus. Je ne me vois pas essayer de convaincre les non-vaccins. On n'a pas envie de se braquer avec eux parce qu'on a envie de continuer  travailler".


Combien de temps il faut au minimum pour passer de 0 dose  3 doses ? (il faudra avoir 3 doses avant le mois d'avril, pour pouvoir faire la quatrime dose "nouvelle formule Pfizer".

=====
Ugur Sahin, PDG de BioNTech :  Mme les triples vaccins sont susceptibles de transmettre le Covid-19 



> *Les donnes prliminaires en provenance du Royaume-Uni pointaient une efficacit denviron 70 % aprs la troisime dose et denviron 20 %  40 % aprs la deuxime dose* , affirme-t-il. Une nouvelle tude de lImperial College London, publie aprs lentretien, fait mme descendre ce dernier chiffre sous les 20 %.
> (...)
> Mais combien de temps durera cette protection relative ? *Une quipe allemande a fait rcemment tat dune baisse trs rapide de lefficacit, mme aprs trois doses. Aprs trois mois, celle-ci retombait  25 %.*  Il y aura une perte de lefficacit contre Omicron avec le temps, cest trs probable, mais il faut encore en mesurer la rapidit. Je ne fonderai pas de prvisions sur des donnes prliminaires en laboratoire mais sur des donnes en vie relle, qui sont bien plus appropries, indique Ugur Sahin. Nous devons regarder la situation dune faon diffrencie. Il est vident que nous sommes loin des 95 % defficacit que nous avions obtenus contre le virus initial. Toutefois, aprs la troisime injection, notre vaccin semble fournir une protection de 70 % ou 75 % contre tout type de maladie, ce qui reste un bon rsultat pour un vaccin en gnral et je pense que nous serons largement au-del pour les formes svres.


Pourquoi au lieu de parler de N doses on ne parle pas de la date de la dernire dose ? Ce serait plus simple, de dire "une dose donne 3 mois de liberts".
Ils disent que 2 doses ne protgent pas assez, mais c'est peut-tre parce que la deuxime dose a t fait il y a trop longtemps.
a fera pareil avec la troisime dose, 6 mois aprs elle aura perdu quasiment toute son efficacit.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> On dirait que les ftes de Nol 2021 ne vont pas tre top :
> Confinement, couvre-feu : les restrictions se durcissent chez nos voisins europens pour les ftes


Justement j'entendais ce matin aussi qu'on peut jouer  saute frontire ^^ .

On ne peut plus faire France <> GB pour du tourisme provisoirement. Par contre , on peut faire France <> Ireland  ... Et depuis l'Ireland du Nord repartir sur l'ile de Grande Bretagne ^^  ::aie::  . Mme chose on peut faire Belgique <> GB depuis Zeebrugge ... sans problmes. La fermeture de la frontire FR/GB nous fait une belle jambe ^^




> Nous ne sommes pas loin de nous faire reconfiner.


Je le pense galement ...  ::?: 




> Pourvu que a ne passe pas :
> Mise en application du pass vaccinal, report des lections... Gabriel Attal s'exprime sur LCI
> Quel gouvernement de merde, c'est incroyable !
> Ils sont horribles les gens d'LREM, c'est hallucinant de voir qu'il est possible de faire pire que le PS et l'UMP.


Ce gouvernement montre une fois de plus son incomptence ... On est plus  cela prs , ils en sont coutumiers .

---

Un tour d'Europe justement : https://www.bfmtv.com/international/...112200107.html

---

NDA positif au covid : https://www.liberation.fr/politique/...LFBZE2L45PVXM/ !

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ce gouvernement montre une fois de plus son incomptence ... On est plus  cela prs , ils en sont coutumiers .


A parce que toi tu savais depuis que le virus est apparu tout ce qu'il fallait faire pour viter la pandmie, qu'il y aurait autant de variants ? 
Pour toi c'est une incomptence que de s'adapter  la situation que personne ne peut prvoir.

Eh bien prsente toi aux prochaines lections puisque tu sembles plus comptent dans cette priode de crise que le gouvernement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne peut plus faire France <> GB pour du tourisme provisoirement.


a n'a aucun intrt de faire du tourisme en 2020, 2021, parce que souvent voil ce qui se passe :
- Et si on allait au muse ?
- Impossible il est ferm.
- Ah ben a valait vraiment le coup de faire 3 tests PCR (en plus des 3 doses de vaccins) pour a !




> Ce gouvernement montre une fois de plus son incomptence ... On est plus  cela prs , ils en sont coutumiers .


Cela dit les autres pays ne s'en sortent pas tellement mieux. Je ne sais pas si d'autres pays ont ferms plus de lits d'hpitaux que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, mais au final ils sont dans la mme merde que nous. Les confinements vont revenir partout.

Le truc chiant en France c'est cette histoire de pass vaccinal, on dirait que le but c'est de monter les vaccins contre les non-vaccins, les vaccins sont souvent hyper agressif et mprisant. Les non-vaccins sont stigmatiss, ils sont mis au bord de la socit, ils perdent des droits, ils subissent des pressions de dingue, la majorit du peuple est contre eux.
C'est du divis pour mieux rgn, c'est exactement comme les histoires de fminismes, le but c'est de crer des divisions.
Le temps que les vaccins passent  critiquer les non-vaccins c'est un temps qu'ils ne passent pas  rflchir sur le gouvernement.

Bref, on devrait subir de nouvelles restrictions dans peu de temps.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Le truc chiant en France c'est cette histoire de pass vaccinal, on dirait que le but c'est de monter les vaccins contre les non-vaccins, les vaccins sont souvent hyper agressif et mprisant. Les non-vaccins sont stigmatiss, ils sont mis au bord de la socit, ils perdent des droits, ils subissent des pressions de dingue, la majorit du peuple est contre eux.
> C'est du divis pour mieux rgn, c'est exactement comme les histoires de fminismes, le but c'est de crer des divisions.
> Le temps que les vaccins passent  critiquer les non-vaccins c'est un temps qu'ils ne passent pas  rflchir sur le gouvernement.


Ce n'est pas qu'en France, plusieurs pays y rflchissent, et mme  New York ils vont le mettre en place.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour l'instant il n'y a pas encore beaucoup de pays qui sont autant avanc au niveau du pass sanitaire que la France. Mais c'est vrai que a va se rependre.

Il y a un truc bizarre l :
Covid-19 : l'OMS s'engage  faire tout ce qu'elle peut pour "mettre fin  la pandmie" en 2022



> Il a aussi une fois de plus plaid en faveur d'un meilleur accs aux vaccins dans les pays dfavoriss. "Si nous voulons mettre fin  la pandmie dans l'anne qui vient, nous devons mettre fin  l'iniquit [vaccinale] *en veillant  ce que 70% de la population de chaque pays soit vaccine d'ici au milieu de l'anne prochaine*", a affirm Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus. *Il a rpt que l'OMS n'tait pas oppose aux doses de rappel, mais a soulign qu'elles devaient tre rserves aux personnes  risque ou ayant plus de 65 ans.* Le chef de l'OMS a ainsi estim que les pays qui administrent des doses de rappel  des adultes ou des enfants en parfaite sant feraient mieux d'essayer de partager ces doses ou de convaincre les personnes non vaccines de sauter le pas.


a marche pas son truc, parce qu'au bout d'un temps le vaccin ne sert plus  rien. Si vous n'avez reu qu'une dose en janvier 2021, aujourd'hui vous n'tes pas beaucoup plus protg qu'un non vaccin.
Il parait que c'est a :



> *77.9% des Franais ont reu au moins une dose de vaccin*, 76.3% ont reu toutes les doses requises, 26.3% ont reu une dose de rappel supplmentaire.


C'est bon on a pass les 70% de la population qui a reu au moins une dose, l'OMS devrait nous laisser tranquille en 2022.  ::P: 

Par contre j'aime bien le passage qui dit que les autres doses devraient tre rserves aux personnes  risque.

=======
Edit :
Un point de vue intressant :
Grald Kierzek: Ne faisons pas porter la responsabilit de l'engorgement des hpitaux aux non-vaccins



> FIGAROVOX. - Le gouvernement franchit le cap du passe vaccinal. Est-ce un moyen d'acclrer la troisime dose ?
> 
> Grald KIERZEK. - Oui c'est une obligation vaccinale qui ne dit pas son nom. Plusieurs ministres ne s'en cachent pas dont le ministre de la sant et le porte-parole du gouvernement. Cela va acclrer la campagne vaccinale, troisime dose et mme premire puisque nous voyons des non-vaccins se convertir au vaccin. *Nanmoins, ce passe vaccinal ne change rien sur les plus  risque non encore vaccins ni sur l'volution pidmique et certains considrent mme que vacciner en masse en pleine pidmie est une erreur pour des raisons de pression de slection de variants et d'empchement de l'immunit naturelle.*
> 
> Les plus  risque sont clairement identifis depuis 20 mois : les plus de 65 ans


La pression de slection de variants fait que plus il y a de vaccins plus les nouveaux variants qui apparaissent ont des chances de rsister aux vaccins.
C'est marrant, c'est un peu comme avec les antibiotiques, si des gens prennent des antibiotiques quand ils n'en ont pas besoin a peut faire apparaitre des microbes rsistants.

Rsistance aux antibiotiques - Utilisation excessive comme mdicament chez l'Homme



> Un usage inutile (ex : prescription d'antibiotiques inutiles contre des maladies virales) ou imprudent d'antibiotiques  large spectre, comme la deuxime et troisime gnration de cphalosporine, a entran une rsistance  la mticilline, mme pour des organismes n'ayant jamais t directement exposs  la pression slective de la mticilline.
> 
> Les prescriptions de prcaution, des diagnostics incorrects (suivis d'antibiothrapies inutiles) et parfois l'utilisation inapproprie d'antibiotiques par les patients eux-mmes ont exacerb le phnomne ;

----------


## Ryu2000

> Combien de temps il faut au minimum pour passer de 0 dose  3 doses ?


J'ai trouv. Si on a 0 dose, on a pas besoin d'aller  3 doses tout de suite.
Pass sanitaire : si vous n'tes pas encore vaccin, combien de temps vous faudra-t-il pour l'obtenir ?



> compter du 15 janvier prochain, le pass sanitaire - qui deviendra un "pass vaccinal" - ne sera valide qu' condition d'avoir reu la dose de rappel... pour les personnes qui ont complt leur schma vaccinal il y a maximum sept mois. *Ainsi, pour une personne qui ne commencerait son parcours vaccinal qu'en cette fin d'anne, la problmatique n'est pas la mme : "une personne qui entamerait aujourd'hui son schma pourra obtenir un pass vaccinal une semaine aprs sa deuxime dose"*, prcise la DGS auprs de LCI. Le pass sanitaire reste valide si une personne a complt son schma vaccinal il y a moins de sept mois et pour cause : les personnes qui ont obtenu deux doses de vaccin ou une injection unidose il y a peu bnficient, selon les autorits sanitaires, d'une protection suffisante contre le virus.
> 
> Valider son pass sanitaire reste cependant particulirement long pour une personne qui n'a pas encore entam son parcours vaccinal. *Pour un parcours  deux doses (Pfizer et Moderna), il faut compter au moins 21 jours entre les deux premires doses*. Ajoutez par la suite sept jours pour valider votre pass. Pour un parcours vaccinal unidose (avec Johnson & Johnson), le pass n'est valide qu'une semaine aprs votre injection. La dose de rappel doit dans ce cas de figure tre administre a minima quatre semaines aprs l'injection unique.


Si j'ai bien compris le truc en 4 semaines il y a presque moyen de passer de 0 dose  avoir un pass vaccinal.
a fait une dose aujourd'hui, une dose au moins 21 jours aprs, et une semaine aprs c'est le pass.

======
Edit :
Des tudes commencent  paraitre :
Le variant Omicron quasiment pas neutralis cinq mois aprs la deuxime dose, selon l'Institut Pasteur
Il faudra probablement ne pas attendre plus de 4 mois entre 2 doses. Si vos dernire dose date de d'avant le mois d'aout il ne faudra pas tarder  en reprendre une.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai trouv. Si on a 0 dose, on a pas besoin d'aller  3 doses tout de suite.


Il suffit de deux dose pour avoir le pass.
Aprs il sera dsactiv dans 4 mois si tu ne fais pas la 3me dose

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il suffit de deux dose pour avoir le pass.


Plus pour longtemps pour ceux qui l'ont dj depuis un moment.  ::P: 
La rgle va changer, si ta dernire dose date d'il y a plus de 4 mois, ton pass vaccinal va tre dsactiv.

Mais le truc cool c'est qu'entre la dose 1 et la dose 2, il peut n'y avoir que 21 jours.
Alors qu'entre certaines doses, c'tait 6 mois, puis 5 mois, puis 4 mois.

----------


## foetus

> Mais le truc cool c'est qu'entre la dose 1 et la dose 2, il peut n'y avoir que 21 jours.


C'est 1 question que je me suis pos, n'tant pas vaccin, si je dcide de me faire vacciner combien de doses il me faudra  ::koi::  ?
Parce que me faire 2 doses de "Delta" pour avoir 1 dose "Omicron", mais LOUL  ::aie::  cela ne sert  rien. Delta c'est [presque] fini.

Mais tu m'as fait repenser au dbat sur la dure entre les 2 premires doses.
Et effectivement, si j'ai bien tout compris  ::oops:: , la premire dose t'injecte le vaccin, et la deuxime est l pour tester tes dfenses (srement le vaccin dsactiv).
Et donc cette dure est trs importante, pour laisser agir ton corps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que me faire 2 doses de "Delta" pour avoir 1 dose "Omicron", mais LOUL  cela ne sert  rien.


a sert  avoir un pass sanitaire.
L il y a moyen de se faire injecter 2 doses en janvier et tre tranquille au moins jusqu' fin mai.
Avec un peu de chance dans 4 mois les variants qui circuleront seront totalement bnin, le SARS-CoV-2 sera devenu un rhume et on en parlera plus. (il y a bien un moment o a va finir par arriver)

Vaccins Pfizer et Moderna. La 2e dose dsormais possible seulement 21 jours aprs la 1re injection



> Olivier Vran, le ministre de la Sant, a annonc ce mardi 15 juin sur son compte Twitter que la deuxime dose des vaccins Pfizer-BioNTech et Moderna contre le Covid-19 pouvait dsormais tre programme entre 21 et 49 jours aprs la premire dose.
> 
>  Vous hsitez  vous faire vacciner en juin parce que vous serez en vacances en juillet ? Nhsitez plus. Nous modifions les systmes de rendez-vous pour vous permettre de programmer votre rappel entre 21 et 49 jours aprs la 1re injection , a ainsi twitt Olivier Vran.
> 
> *Lobjectif est d aller le plus vite possible dans les primo-injections  et de  ne pas freiner laccs  la premire dose  cause des vacances* , a par ailleurs expliqu le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> A parce que toi tu savais depuis que le virus est apparu tout ce qu'il fallait faire pour viter la pandmie, qu'il y aurait autant de variants ?


Non




> Pour toi c'est une incomptence que de s'adapter  la situation que personne ne peut prvoir.


Persister et signer dans les erreurs  rptition oui ... 

Comme l'histoire du couvre feu  18h et de la verbalisation dbut 2021 . Un automobiliste pris dans les bouchons bien malgr lui, risquait plus qu'une personne se pavanant  minuit dans l'illgalit pour dealer ... 

En suivant la logique du gouvernement , soyons jusqu'au boutiste. Pourquoi ne pas avoir exig, de cesser toutes les activits ds 16h par exemple . Et d'exiger que les rues soient dsert  18h01 ? Si le virus est/tait si dangereux  l'poque fallait aller au bout de ces ides et de sa logique ... Non du "en mme temps" ... 

Gnrer des embouteillages monstres en IDF , Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse, Lille, Bordeaux ... ds 17h avec la peur de se faire verbaliser tait peut tre cohrent ? Gnrant de nombreux accidents quotidiennement.  Idem  Toulouse ou les heures de pointes et la concentration  dans le mtro ont fait exploser les contaminations ... A cause d'une trop forte concentration personne.

Je pourrais continuer avec la rglementation kafkaenne de l'ouverture des commerces essentiels/non essentiels en novembre 2020 ...

Les protocoles sanitaires dans les coles contradictoires entre temps de garderie et temps de la classe ... 

---

Quand un gestionnaire / oprateur d'une infra/lieu brassant du public, est dans l'incapacit de faire face  des situations imprvisible , soit c'est un manque danticipation soit c'est de l'incomptence. Quand cela se rpte dans le temps , c'est l'incomptence. Dans le priv tu te fais dgager et dois rendre des comptes.

Pour illustrer mon exemple, quand un train tombe en panne la SNCF ne verbalise pas ses passagers ... Bah ici c'est pareil . C'est  l'tat/collectivit  mettre les moyens, pour protger sa population. Pas la livrer  elle mme lui laissant le risque de faire aligner au moindre "ala" qui ne laisse pas de chance ...

---

On a parl aux franais comme des gamins ... Aux allemands comme des adultes. 

Avec ce gouvernement depuis dbut 2020 , tout a t fait en dpit du bon sens ... 




> Eh bien prsente toi aux prochaines lections puisque tu sembles plus comptent dans cette priode de crise que le gouvernement.


Chiche.




> a n'a aucun intrt de faire du tourisme en 2020, 2021, parce que souvent voil ce qui se passe :
> - Et si on allait au muse ?
> - Impossible il est ferm.
> - Ah ben a valait vraiment le coup de faire 3 tests PCR (en plus des 3 doses de vaccins) pour a !


Il y a des personnes qui vivent de la venue des touristes ... A un moment faudra peut aussi penser que ces personnes doivent bien travailler. Jouer a ouvrir et ferme des frontires en mode stop and go , n'est plus vraiment possible dans une conomie globalis ... 

Les animaux, les marchandises et les infos continuent de transiter , comme certains travailleurs. Ce qui nempche pas le virus de circuler ... A moins de vivre dans une utopie. Un pays comme l'Australie ou la NZ qui maintient ces frontires fermes, sera le premier a venir chouiner de la fragilit sur son conomie faute de touriste. 

La Norvge qui tait l'ant modle de la Sude en fermant ces frontires, se portent plus mal aujourd'hui que la Sude : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sc...e_2164763.html




> Cela dit les autres pays ne s'en sortent pas tellement mieux. Je ne sais pas si d'autres pays ont ferms plus de lits d'hpitaux que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, mais au final ils sont dans la mme merde que nous. Les confinements vont revenir partout.


En Belgique , c'est sensiblement pareil sur la fermeture des lits :

https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...ok?id=10618509
https://www.rtbf.be/info/dossier/epi...1b?id=10878960




> Bref, on devrait subir de nouvelles restrictions dans peu de temps.


Plutt d'accord sur ce point.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> C est juste des maths
> 
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...5_4355770.html
> 
> Descend un peu vers le paragraphe sur la modlisation d un virus selon sa ltalit ou sa contagiosite.
> 
> Pour une personne il vaut mieux etre contamin par un  virus peu letal. Mais pour une population c est l inverse.


Ce ne sont pas des maths, mais juste des prvisions statistiques. Plus il y a d'infects par un virus non ltal, plus il y a de risque de mort. Ce sont juste des statistiques et de la prvision, pas des maths. Il y a juste un risque, mais il faut le prouver.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> "Chaque tranche d'ge doit tre lue indpendamment."
> "Les risques sont calculs par rapport au risques des non-vaccins de chaque catgorie d'ge."
> 
> C'est pourtant clair, il n'est nullement question de comparer ici les diffrentes tranches d'ge, mais de voir l'impact de la vaccination pour chaque tranche d'ge.
> Par exemple on vois bien ici que la premire dose est moins efficace pour les 40/59 ans (~45%) que pour les autres tranches (~70 et ~80%).
> Par contre on vois que la situation s'inverse pour un "complet de moins de 3 mois sans rappel", mme si la vaccination est bien plus efficace (95% pour les 40/59 et 60/79 contre 90% pour les 80 et plus).
> 
> Et si tout ceci ressort clairement, c'est justement parce qu'on part ici d'une base "normalise",  100% pour tout le monde.
> 
> ...


Je pense qu'avec 10 doses a devrait tre bon, 100% de protection. Mais si c'est pas bon, alors il faudra envisager une 11me dose. Et si c'est toujours pas pas bon une 12me dose. Bref  la fin une intraveineuse en continu, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## Pyramidev

La Commission europenne a sign des contrats pour acheter plein de vaccins contre le Covid-19 pour 2022 et 2023. Avec le gouvernement franais actuel, pour maintenir le pass sanitaire / pass vaccinal, attendez-vous  de nombreuses injections obligatoires.

Voici quelques extraits de la page Stratgie europenne en matire de vaccins du site de la Commission europenne :



> Le 20 mai 2021, elle a sign un troisime contrat d'achat avec BioNTech-Pfizer. Ce contrat a pour objet de rserver *1,8 milliard* de doses supplmentaires, pour le compte de tous les tats membres de lUnion, entre fin 2021 et 2023. Il permettra lachat de 900 millions de doses du vaccin actuel et dun vaccin adapt aux variants (si celui-ci est ncessaire et est approuv), avec une option pour lachat de 900 millions de doses de plus.





> Le 4 aot 2021, la Commission europenne a approuv un contrat dachat anticip avec Novavax. Dans le cadre de ce contrat, les tats membres pourront acheter jusqu 100 millions de doses du vaccin Novavax, avec une option pour 100 millions de doses supplmentaires, en 2021, 2022 et 2023, une fois que le vaccin aura t examin et approuv par lAgence europenne des mdicaments comme tant sr et efficace. Les tats membres auront galement la possibilit de donner des vaccins aux pays  revenu faible et intermdiaire ou de les rorienter vers dautres pays europens.





> Le 10 novembre 2021, la Commission europenne a approuv un contrat avec Valneva, qui prvoit la possibilit pour tous les tats membres de lUE dacheter environ 27 millions de doses en 2022, une fois que le vaccin se sera rvl sr et efficace. Ce contrat prvoit aussi la possibilit dadapter le vaccin aux nouvelles souches et permettra aux tats membres de commander jusqu 33 millions de vaccins supplmentaires en 2023.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est que tu t'emmles les pinceaux avec les mthodes stats alors ...
> 
> Explication :
> 
> Tableau fictif (et exemple)
> ...


Visiblement, tu parles aussi de statistiques, plutt que de science. Au final, j'ai du mal  comprendre ta bouillie verbale.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ce ne sont pas des maths, mais juste des prvisions statistiques. Plus il y a d'infects par un virus non ltal, plus il y a de risque de mort. Ce sont juste des statistiques et de la prvision, pas des maths. Il y a juste un risque, mais il faut le prouver.


Donc il faut attendre qu'il y ait des morts pour prouver que les statistiques taient bonnes ou fausses ? Ou faut-il anticiper ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus il y a d'infects par un virus non ltal, plus il y a de risque de mort.


Pas forcment, par exemple si tout le monde avait le rhume en mme temps, il n'y aurait pas des masses de morts. (le rhume vient de ces types de virus : les picornavirids (dont les rhinovirus), les adnovirus ou les coronavirus)
Bon  la limite si tout le monde avait la grippe en mme temps a ferait peut-tre 60 000 morts. Mais il faut voir ce qui meurt aussi, ce sont des gens qui ont 85 ans avec d'autres problmes de sant.




> Je pense qu'avec 10 doses a devrait tre bon, 100% de protection.


Ce qui compte ce n'est pas le nombre de doses, c'est la date de la dernire dose.
Le gouvernement finira par dire qu'une dose donne 4 mois de pass vaccinal.

----------


## Invit

> Donc il faut attendre qu'il y ait des morts pour prouver que les statistiques taient bonnes ou fausses ? Ou faut-il anticiper ?


a fait 2 ans qu'on attend que l'humanit disparaisse  cause de ce rhume et pour l'instant rien ne se passe.

A part la stasi hypocondriaque qui veut contrler la population, arrter l'conomie et vacciner de force des gens, donc les violer, sinon tout va bien.

----------


## ONTAYG

> a fait 2 ans qu'on attend que l'humanit disparaisse  cause de ce rhume et pour l'instant rien ne se passe.


Ton rhume vient de mettre 3 collgues out, dont un en ranimations sans aucune morbidits, 29 ans et marathonien. Avoir autant de dni c'est lamentable.

----------


## escartefigue

Il faut apprendre  connatre ChemOuRoussOuJadot, c'est un garon tonnant !

Il prtend tre politiquement du centre 




> Je suis centriste d'ailleurs ton raisonnement ne marche pas. C'est pas la premire fois en plus.





> Bah j'ai vot Hollande et Macron et je revoterai Macron en 2022. Rien avoir avec l'extrme droite comme tu dis.


Mais il dfend toutes les thses de l'extrme droite :

La disparition du mle dominant au bnfice des fministes  ::roll:: , il a aussi le culte du "c'tait mieux avant" cher  Zemour et LePen




> Finalement une dictature eco fministe sera mise en place, les pronoms ils et elles seront bannis, on fera la guerre avec des jouets pour adultes contre les russes et les chinois, les tats-Unis s'effondreront suite  leur dlire woke et leur dlire racialiste.
> Finalement ce sera au tour de la France, qui s'effritera comme une cracotte de mauvaise qualit. Les Dom Tom et la corse deviendront indpendants, les rgions de mtropole commenceront  se foutre sur la tronche.
> Non ce n'est pas un film de science fiction, c'est la vraie vrit vraie qui nous attend.


La ngation du rchauffement climatique, qui passe bien entendu par le dnigrement des travaux des chercheurs du monde entier




> C'est pas parce qu'ils sont scientifiques qu'ils sont comptents.
> Ils ont beau venir de 2000 pays diffrents si ils sont nuls ils feront un rapport nul.
> Le rapport du giec est nul.





> Tiens ce matin  la radio des tempratures ngatives dans certains dpartements alors qu'on n'est pas mi novembre. 
> Il est brutal votre rchauffement climatique on se ple les miches le matin mais faut vite taxer les mchants pollueurs qui tuent des grenouilles violettes  l'autre coin du monde...





> Sauf que c'est pas une thorie, c'est la ralit, le rchauffement climatique n'existe pas.



Et ici, il vient dfendre les positions de la mre LePen et de son clone Zemour sur les mesures lies au COVID




> En attendant 2 ans que cette pseudo pidmie existe, pas vaccin, jamais chop ce virus imaginaire.
> Personne dans mon entourage proche ou lointain non plus.
> Bref encore un truc pour nous priver de nos liberts. Comme ils voudront le faire avec le pseudo rchauffement climatique.





> J'ai plus de chance de mourir avec ce vaccin qu'avec le covid, comme je suis quelqu'un de pragmatique j'ai choisi le virus qui m'est inoffensif.



On a donc affaire  un extrmiste refoul.

----------


## Invit

> Ton rhume vient de mettre 3 collgues out, dont un en ranimations sans aucune morbidits, 29 ans et marathonien. Avoir autant de dni c'est lamentable.



T'en sais rien t'es son mdecin ? 

Tu prends une anomalie statistique pour une gnralit...

C'est toi qui est dans le dni.

----------


## ONTAYG

> T'en sais rien t'es son mdecin ? 
> 
> Tu prends une anomalie statistique pour une gnralit...


Pourtant tu prends comme gnralit que ce soit un simple rhume, tu te contredis toi mme.

Je viens d'apprendre que mon fils  le COVID, 28 ans, je ne suis pas son mdecin mais je connais son cursus mdical et il est bien atteint.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les ratios "nombre de formes graves" / "nombre d'infects" sont trs faible avec chaque variant.
C'est assez facile de compter les formes graves, par contre c'est impossible de connaitre le nombre d'infects (une grosse partie des infects sont asymptomatiques).
C'est a qui est dangereux, parce que quand t'as des symptmes tu ne sors pas, alors que quand tu n'as pas de symptme tu ne prends pas de prcaution particulire.

Mme si le pourcentage de chance de faire une forme grave est extremement faible, il peut suffire  saturer les hpitaux Franais (en mme temps il y a de moins en moins de lits)
La bonne nouvelle c'est que les virus de cette famille on tendance  tre de plus en plus bnin au fils des gnrations.
De plus, en gurissant on met  jour notre systme immunitaire,  chaque fois il devient plus efficace pour lutter contre les variants du SARS-CoV-2.

Covid-19 : 40 % des cas sont asymptomatiques

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On a donc affaire  un extrmiste refoul.


J'ai ador.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Pourtant tu prends comme gnralit que ce soit un simple rhume, tu te contredis toi mme.
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre que mon fils  le COVID, 28 ans, je ne suis pas son mdecin mais je connais son cursus mdical et il est bien atteint.


Tu peux choper une grippe  n'importe quel ge pas pour a que tu vas mourir, mais statistiquement tu auras toujours quelqu'un pour en mourir.

Faut-il prendre des mesures dlirantes, qui tuent des gens tout a parce qu'une minorit  peur de mourir, pour autant ?

Je suis dans le camp des raisonnables qui pensent que non.

Perso quand j'ai de la fivre je prends un doliprane et je vais me coucher. Et si a dure 3 jours bah a dure trois jours. On n'est pas en sucre quoi.

----------


## Invit

> Il faut apprendre  connatre ChemOuRoussOuJadot, c'est un garon tonnant !
> 
> Il prtend tre politiquement du centre 
> 
> Mais il dfend toutes les thses de l'extrme droite :
> 
> La disparition du mle dominant au bnfice des fministes , il a aussi le culte du "c'tait mieux avant" cher  Zemour et LePen
> 
> La ngation du rchauffement climatique, qui passe bien entendu par le dnigrement des travaux des chercheurs du monde entier
> ...


Je ne vote pas Macron pour sa gestion de la crise du covid. Je considre a comme un non vnement. Et de toute manire ils auraient tous fait n'importe quoi.

Je partage des ides de la gauche et de la droite donc oui je suis centriste mais a ne m'empche pas de voir autre part pas comme vous qui essayez de mettre les gens dans des cases.

J'ai remarqu que les pro vacs aiment gnralement contrler les gens, les forcer  se faire vacciner qui est un viol, les forcer  rester chez eux, les forcer  penser comme eux.

J'ajouterai que imaginons qu'Hitler aime le sucre, le fait que vous aimiez le sucre ne ferait pas de vous un nazi. 

Et bien c'est pareil pour moi, les extrmistes et plus gnralement les personnes n'ont pas le monopole des ides. Et partager les ides de quelqu'un ne vous transforme pas subitement en cette personne.

On va pas refaire le dbat sur le rchauffement climatique, encore une preuve ce matin c'tait gel. Et  midi il faisait 3  l'ombre.

Vivement qu'on prenne 10 degrs hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme c'est que a sature les hpitaux, des services ferment pour donner des ressources aux malades SARS-CoV-2.

Le gouvernement essaie d'viter qu'il y ait trop de formes graves en mme temps.
La limite du systme hospitalier est rapidement atteinte.

Cancer : jusqu' 6.000 morts en plus  cause des retards de diagnostic lis au Covid
Covid-19 : des dgts collatraux majeurs chez les autres malades, privs de diagnostic ou de soins



> La dsorganisation des soins et *les dprogrammations massives de chirurgie et hospitalisations* ont de lourdes consquences sur les patients atteints dautres pathologies.


Il est possible d'avoir besoin de subir une opration chirurgical et qu'elle prenne des semestres de retard  cause des malades SARS-CoV-2.

===



> On va pas refaire le dbat sur le rchauffement climatique, encore une preuve ce matin c'tait gel.


Ce n'est plus "rchauffement climatique" c'est "changement climatique".
Quand on bat des records de froid, a valide la thse du changement climatique.

Ensuite, la temprature du jour concerne la mto et pas le climat.
Le climat a concerne la plante entire sur des dcennies.

Non, vagues de froid et changement climatique ne sont pas incompatibles

----------


## Invit

Non non au dbut ils parlaient du rchauffement climatique et aprs ils ont chang car les gens censs ont bien vu que quelque chose ne collait pas.

a me rappelle l'pisode 8 de la saison 9 de South Park vraiment criant de vrit cet pisode.

----------


## foetus

> Je ne vote pas Macron pour sa gestion de la crise du covid. Je considre a comme un non vnement. Et de toute manire ils auraient tous fait n'importe quoi.


Tu votes Macron et tu ne vois pas que sa gestion du COVID est quasi parfaite : destruction des gilets jaunes et quasi plus de manifestations, quasi destruction de l'opposition (sauf Zemmour), mise en place progressive d'1 "systme de crdit social" et les rformes comme celle des retraites n'ont pas changes d'1 iota (sans parler de l'agenda europen)

Aprs tu auras des gens comme @Jon Shannow, @escartefigue et autres qui te diront que la France ce n'est pas la Chine, c'est Bisounours land,  les hpitaux sont trs corrects et qu'il faut suivre le gouvernement (masque, Xime dose, vacciner ces gosses, refuser le diesel, ...)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,




> Visiblement, tu parles aussi de statistiques, plutt que de science.


Statistique , driv de l'Allemand et Italien "Stats" qui signifie , "tre en tat de" , "tre d'une faon donne  un instant T".

Comme son nom l'indique les stats servent  dcrire un tat. 

Faire de la science , sans chiffre et / ou  stats c'est comme tre subjectif . C'est beau , c'est moche, c'est laid, c'est grand, c'est petit. Cela na aucune valeur ... Au passage merci du dnigrement de mtier de statisticien  ::?: 




> Au final, j'ai du mal  comprendre ta bouillie verbale.


Je peux te fournir des cours sur le sujet . Stats descriptive, analytique, infrentielle, multivarie (de 4  plus de dimensions ... ) . J'ai tout cela en stock (MP pour plus d'info). 

Et non ce n'est pas une bouillie verbale. C'est de la description technique . C'est comme ci je lisais ton code PHP, C++, Cobol sans rien connaitre et que je disais "je comprend rien, il a fait de la merde".  

Quand on ne sait pas , on se documente , on demande, on se renseigne. 

On ne critique pas au risque de se ridiculiser ... 




> a fait 2 ans qu'on attend que l'humanit disparaisse  cause de ce rhume et pour l'instant rien ne se passe.
> 
> A part la stasi hypocondriaque qui veut contrler la population, arrter l'conomie et vacciner de force des gens, donc les violer, sinon tout va bien.


La police sanitaire tu veux dire ? (police de la pense, police de la bienpensance ...) Il y a une plthoricit de termes .




> Faut-il prendre des mesures dlirantes, qui tuent des gens tout a parce qu'une minorit  peur de mourir, pour autant ?


La sant ne se limite pas au biologique. Il y a aussi le mental/psychologique/psychique ... En France il y a un norme retard sur le sujet (10  15 ans de retards dans ce domaine). Il manque juste 10 000 place en psychiatrie. Cela nmeut personne. Pourtant une aggravation de la sant mentale peut faire exploser les risques en matires de cardiovasculaires (AVC, arrt cardiaque, ... ) . Si on continue dans ce dlire, le nombre de dcs ne va jamais arrter de croitre ... Au risque d'avoir une nouvelle dferlante sur le systme de sant. Qui n'en a vraiment pas besoin.

C'est connu que le stress est un facteur aggravant pour les sujet cardiaques. Le contexte covid est justement un facteur de "stress" ... Je vous refais pas le demonstration  




> Je suis dans le camp des raisonnables qui pensent que non.
> 
> Perso quand j'ai de la fivre je prends un doliprane et je vais me coucher. Et si a dure 3 jours bah a dure trois jours. On n'est pas en sucre quoi.


C'est plus qu'une certitude , on devra vivre avec ce virus au mme titre que la grippe. C'est juste du bon sens.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Donc il faut attendre qu'il y ait des morts pour prouver que les statistiques taient bonnes ou fausses ? Ou faut-il anticiper ?


C'est balze d'anticiper sur des prdictions sans certitudes. Je prfre les anticipations sur des expriences connues.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> 
> Statistique , driv de l'Allemand et Italien "Stats" qui signifie , "tre en tat de" , "tre d'une faon donne  un instant T".
> 
> Comme son nom l'indique les stats servent  dcrire un tat. 
> 
> Faire de la science , sans chiffre et / ou  stats c'est comme tre subjectif . C'est beau , c'est moche, c'est laid, c'est grand, c'est petit. Cela na aucune valeur ... Au passage merci du dnigrement de mtier de statisticien 
> ...


Le problme, c'est que tu penses que les statistiques et l'observation, c'est de la science.

1 + 1 = 2, a c'est de la science, et tu n'a pas les capacits de prouver que c'est faux. Par contre, tes statistiques et tes observations ne produisent jamais de chiffre aussi juste que 1 +  1 = 2. Ce n'est pas de la science.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

En bref, depuis 2 ans de covid, il y a du positif  mes yeux.

Tout le monde s'est rendu compte que le tltravail, c'est super bien, mme les patrons, mais surtout les employs...

L'exprience de faire plus fort que la nature, en gros tenter l'immunit artificielle (les vaccins), par rapport  l'immunit naturelle est trs intressante. C'est une belle exprience.

Les cobayes ont atteint je pense un niveau inespr dans cette exprience. Vu le pourcentage de cobaye, et avec la nouvelle pidmie de omicron, on peut dire que le vaccin a chou. 

Lorsque l'on ne veut pas avouer son chec, c'est normal d'accuser les non-vaccins.

Il faut garder les non-vaccins, parce qu'ils serviront de groupe tmoin dans 5/10 ans, si jamais il y a des effets nocifs  long terme du vaccin.

----------


## Invit

Je suis quasiment sr qu'il y en aura sinon les laboratoires ne se seraient pas dchargs de toute responsabilit sur le vaccin.

J'aurais les boules de m'tre fait inject a en sachant a.

----------


## Ryu2000

a ressemble  une bonne nouvelle :
Variant Omicron : des tudes britanniques rvlent un taux d'hospitalisation plus faible en comparaison avec le variant Delta



> Un motif d'espoir ? Deux tudes menes au Royaume-Uni et publies mercredi 22 dcembre montrent que les infections au variant Omicron sont moins susceptibles de provoquer des hospitalisations par comparaison avec le variant Delta. La premire tude cossaise, qui a examin les cas enregistrs en novembre et dcembre et admis  l'hpital, *suggre que cette mutation du virus "est associe  une rduction de deux tiers du risque d'hospitalisation".*


Pour que ce soit grave il faudrait qu'Omicron soit au moins 3 fois plus contagieux que Delta.
On verra quand on aura le R0.

Ce lien peut tre utile  certains :
Que faire en cas de symptmes voquant le Covid-19 ?



> En cas de symptmes, mme faibles, les bonnes dmarches sont les suivantes :
> sisoler sans dlai, et maintenir  distance les personnes, mme son entourage ;porter un masque en cas de sortie ;contacter son mdecin traitant ou, en son absence, un autre mdecin de ville (*ne pas se rendre directement chez le mdecin, ni aux urgences de lhpital*). Il ralise ou prescrit un test de dpistage (voir ci-aprs), il remet ou prescrit des masques chirurgicaux et dtaille les consignes disolement ;demander un arrt de travail en ligne sur le site declare.ameli.fr si vous ne pouvez pas tltravailler, afin de passer un test ou d'attendre les rsultats ;lister les personnes avec qui on a t en contact rapproch sans respecter les mesures sanitaires (personnes sous le mme toit, collgues partageant le mme bureau ) 2 jours avant le dbut des signes de la maladie jusqu la mise en isolement. Le mdecin et lAssurance Maladie pourront alerter ces personnes cas contact.
> 
> En cas de difficults respiratoires comme un manque de souffle au moindre effort ou lors de la prise de parole, appeler le 15 (ou le 114 pour les personnes sourdes ou malentendantes). En cas de doute sur un mdicament ou sur lvolution des symptmes, il faut contacter son mdecin.
> 
> Le recours  la tlconsultation dun professionnel de sant est encourag et facilit. Les tlconsultations sont prises en charge  100 %.

----------


## Invit

Les pro vacs on appelle comment un virus inoffensif qui ne tue personne ?

Les autres chut.

Spoil : un rhume

----------


## ONTAYG

> Les pro vacs on appelle comment un virus inoffensif qui ne tue personne ?


Lamentable

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Le problme, c'est que tu penses que les statistiques et l'observation, c'est de la science.


La discipline "La Statistique" est bien une science. La science de la donne en somme. Cela revient  pratiquer la discipline avec des chiffres qui ne quantifie rien. De l'algbre en somme. 




> 1 + 1 = 2, a c'est de la science, et tu n'a pas les capacits de prouver que c'est faux. Par contre, tes statistiques et tes observations ne produisent jamais de chiffre aussi juste que 1 +  1 = 2. Ce n'est pas de la science.


Tout dpend de ce que tu fais de "tes stastiques/donnes" . 

Se limiter  de la quantification = statistique descriptive. De la mtrologie en somme "science de la mesure". 

Interprter les chiffres ... C'est porter un jugement donc sortir de mon primtre en tant que statisticien. 

Logique qu'une donne/statistique ne produisent jamais un chiffre "exact". On est dans le cadre d'une probabilit, d'une prvision. On fait entrer les notions de biais, levier, d'inconnu ... 

---

Avec cette pidmie, j'en ai vu plus d'un tenter de faire des prev' ... bah il s'est plant systmatiquement ^^ . 

---

Avec le covid on ne peut que raisonner de manire empirique. On ne peut pas raisonner par "cloisonnement". 

En gros l'erreur qui a consist  dire "on arrte" des secteurs de l'conomie. C'est comme bricoler un moteur en tentant d'en retirer des pices . Dans un moteur (votre rseau interconnect) , bah  un moment cela drgule tout le systme puis crer des incendies a et la . 

On arrte pas l'conomie comme on pousse un bouton on/off tellement il y a des facteurs inconnus.

Il y a une rgle statistique simple. Le R (le coefficient de dtermination) . Quand celui ci fait moins de 0,75 soit moins de 75%, le modle math/stat de projection n'est absolument pas fiable (donc inutilisable). 75/85 c'est mdiocre, 85/95 moyen, 95/98 bon 98/100 parfait  quasi parfait . 

Je serais curieux de voir ces R , si ceux ci sont sous les 75% alors nous avons eux affaires  des predictologues qui sont de vritable charlatant.  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Lamentable


Plus ou moins que les pro vacs qui vont bientt avoir besoin d'un test en plus de leur pass vaccinal pour accder  certains services ?

Plus ou moins que le gouvernement qui va nous confiner pour la Saint sylvestre car on bat le record de cas tests ? Alors que les cas en ra sont anecdotiques.

----------


## Pyramidev

Actualit :
Deux tiers des Franais sont favorables au passe vaccinalPasse vaccinal : le projet de loi en commission  l'Assemble nationale mercrediCovid-19 : le gouvernement envisage d'imposer un test ngatif en complment du passe vaccinal
Concernant le dernier article, concrtement, cela signifie que, peut-tre que, dans certains lieux, le passe vaccinal ne sera pas suffisant : il faudra aussi un test qui montre qu'on n'a pas le Covid-19.

Des fois, je me demande ce qui se passe dans la tte des gens qui nous gouvernent. Est-ce un test de docilit pour voir  quel point les Franais sont prts  abandonner leurs liberts quand on rduit les moyens sur l'hpital public ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans certains lieux, le passe vaccinal ne sera pas suffisant : il faudra aussi un test qui montre qu'on n'a pas le Covid-19.


C'est normal puisque mme en ayant reu 3 doses de vaccin tu peux tre contagieux (regardez isral). C'est trs important que tous les vaccins aient bien conscience de a.
Ce qui compte ce n'est pas le nombre de doses, c'est la date de la dernire injection, plus elle s'loigne moins les vaccins ont de l'effet. a pourrait finir en 1 dose tous les 4 mois.

Le truc bizarre c'est de perdre le systme du test qui donne 72h de libert. Si ton test est ngatif il est impossible que tu sois contagieux. Donc tu devrais pouvoir vivre un peu.




> Deux tiers des Franais sont favorables au passe vaccinal


Alors a j'ai extrmement de mal  y croire. a devait tre un chantillon de 1006 fans de Macron ^^

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Plus ou moins que les pro vacs qui vont bientt avoir besoin d'un test en plus de leur pass vaccinal pour accder  certains services ?





> Concernant le dernier article, concrtement, cela signifie que, peut-tre que, dans certains lieux, le passe vaccinal ne sera pas suffisant : il faudra aussi un test qui montre qu'on n'a pas le Covid-19.
> 
> Des fois, je me demande ce qui se passe dans la tte des gens qui nous gouvernent. Est-ce un test de docilit pour voir  quel point les Franais sont prts  abandonner leurs liberts quand on rduit les moyens sur l'hpital public ?


On nage en plein dlire ^^ . Fin bon, bienvenue en Absurdistan ^^ .

Je pense qu'il devient temps de changer totalement d'approche :

> avoir le masque et appliquer les gestes barrires
> tenir inform publiquement qu'on a le covid

Cela en responsabiliserait peut tre certains .  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il ne faut surtout pas faire la fte  nouvel an, parce que la probabilit qu'un invit soit contagieux est leve. Trop de gens vont se faire contaminer en mme temps, a risque de saturer le systme hospitalier.

Covid-19 : "Danser  25 dans une pice, c'est dbile", dit Martin Hirsch qui met en garde contre "le sniper" Omicron



> "Les gestes barrires doivent tre compltement respects", a-t-il poursuivi, mettant en garde contre ces "moments o l'on est serr, sans masque, parce qu'on mange en se postillonnant dessus ou en respirant l'air que l'autre expire". "Si c'est retrouver quelques-uns de ses plus proches parents ou ses deux meilleurs amis parce que a fait du bien d'tre ensemble, a va trs bien, mais pas  25 dans une petite pice", a rpt Martin Hirsch. Selon lui, "aimer les gens, en ce moment, ce n'est pas les voir de trop prs, notamment quand ils sont fragiles, plus gs, et sans tre test".
> 
> "Il vaut mieux rester  couvert, c'est assez simple", a indiqu le directeur de l'AP-HP. "C'est comme quand vous tes sous la mitraille, vous tes sur un champ de tirs, il ne vaut mieux pas traverser le visage dcouvert en se demandant si les 10 snipers vont vous tirer dessus", a-t-il ajout. "Aujourd'hui, c'est  chacun de prendre la mesure du problme, la mesure de sa responsabilit, la mesure de sa capacit  protger", a-t-il estim. *Martin Hirsch a rappel que "c'est le moment o le virus explose", et que "ce n'est peut-tre pas la peine d'en acclrer la chose", pour soi, pour les autres mais aussi par "solidarit" avec le personnel soignant.*

----------


## Invit

> Il ne faut surtout pas faire la fte  nouvel an, parce que la probabilit qu'un invit soit contagieux est leve. Trop de gens vont se faire contaminer en mme temps, a risque de saturer le systme hospitalier.
> 
> Covid-19 : "Danser  25 dans une pice, c'est dbile", dit Martin Hirsch qui met en garde contre "le sniper" Omicron


Ceux qui vont saturer le systme hospitalier sont les hypocondriaques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les hypocondriaques.


Il parait qu'il y a vraiment des gens qui font des formes graves (a arrive aussi avec la grippe).
Pour remettre dans le contexte :
La grippe a t dix fois plus meurtrire que la canicule en 2017



> Dans les faits, la grippe qui a touch plus d'un million de personnes en  peine cinq semaines en dbut d'anne 2017 a augment les dcs de manire significative. Amorce fin 2016, cette pidmie a entran un pic de dcs exceptionnel en janvier 2017 : 67.000 dcs en France mtropolitaine.
> 
> C'tait 13.000 morts de plus qu' la mme priode de l'anne prcdente et c'est surtout un niveau jamais vu depuis dcembre 1969, quand la grippe hivernale dite  de Hong Kong  avait atteint la France.


On ne connait pas le ratio : nombre de formes graves / nombre d'infects, on sait juste qu'il est faible (surtout avec Omicron).
Au moins 40% des infects sont asymptomatiques, eux ne risquent pas de faire une forme grave.

2 news qui sont peut-tre corrles :
Le rush sur les tests Covid avant le rveillon
Coronavirus : Record absolu de contaminations en France et au Royaume-Uni

Forcment si plus de gens se font tester, on va trouver plus de cas positifs. Ces gens ressentaient soit des symptmes lgers, soit pas de symptme du tout. Parce que si les symptmes avaient t violent ils se seraient fait tester plus tt.

----------


## ONTAYG

C'est trs bien que les gens se fassent tester, et c'est ce qu'il faut, mme s'ils sont asymptomatiques, cela permet qu'ils s'isolent pour viter la propagation.

Par contre cela va tre un coup dur, car c'est plus de 80 000 arrt maladie par jour et pour 10 jours  chaque fois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre cela va tre un coup dur, car c'est plus de 80 000 arrt maladie par jour et pour 10 jours  chaque fois.


L de toute faon ce sont les vacances de Nol, c'est pas la priode la plus productive,  moins de bosser dans un magasin
a marche comment si on a pos des RTT et qu'aprs on reoit un arrt maladie ? Il y a moyen de dire "en fait j'tais pas en RTT, j'tais en arrt maladie" ? En fait a sert  rien puisque on perd les RTT en fin dcembre, mais peut-tre que le type qui avait dj cram ses RTT et qui a pris des congs pays  Nol, peut faire quelque chose avec l'arrt maladie ?

Il y a dj un paquet d'entreprises en chmage partiel, c'est pas 2, 3 arrt maladie qui va changer grand chose.

Le truc sympa qu'apparemment si t'as guris du Covid, tu peux avoir un pass sanitaire avec une seule dose de vaccin.
Covid-19 : quid de la vaccination pour les patients guris du virus ?



> Mme si linfection remonte  plus dun an, une seule dose suffit. Car lorsque qu'une personne a eu le Covid, son systme immunitaire se dfend encore mieux contre les variants. "*On constate  lheure actuelle quune seule dose est plus efficace chez les gens qui ont eu un antcdent de Covid pour couvrir lensemble des variants que deux doses chez ceux qui nont pas eu la maladie.* Cest un peu comme un rappel de vaccin", souligne le Pr Jean-Daniel Lelivre, chef du service des malades infectieuses de lHpital Henri-Mondor (AP-HP)  Crteil (Val-de-Marne).





> C'est trs bien que les gens se fassent tester


Personne n'a jamais dis le contraire, dans la plupart des cas si tu ne te fais pas tester tu ne peux pas savoir que t'es malade. Donc c'est vraiment important de se faire tester.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve a intressant que la propagande officielle dise a a propos du cannabis.
Vaccination, immigration, cannabis... Le guide pour survivre aux dbats du rveillon de Nol



> Que rpondre si on vous dit que la France est  la fois le pays le plus rpressif et le plus consommateur de cannabis ?
> 
> C'est vrai dans les deux cas. Environ un Franais sur deux (45%) a dj fum du cannabis, *c'est bien plus que la moyenne europenne*, d'aprs le dernier rapport de l'Observatoire europen des drogues et des toxicomanies. On compte dans le pays environ cinq millions de consommateurs de cannabis, dont 900 000 fumeurs quotidiens. *La France est aussi "championne" de la rpression.* Alors que dans la majorit des pays europens, l'usage du cannabis n'est pas interdit par la loi, c'est le cas en France. Seulement sept pays en Europe considrent que son usage est une infraction pnale, qui peut donc conduire  une peine de prison. Depuis un an, la France a aussi gnralis l'amende forfaitaire : une contravention de 200 euros qui vise principalement les fumeurs de cannabis.
> 
> >> Cannabis : les Franais sont-ils les plus gros consommateurs et les plus svrement punis en Europe, comme l'affirme Julien Bayou ?
> 
> Que rpondre si on vous dit que la lgalisation du cannabis permet de mettre un terme au trafic illgal ?
> 
> Direction le Canada, o la vente et la consommation de cannabis pour un usage rcratif sont lgalises depuis 2018. Deux ans plus tard, le march lgal de vente de cannabis a dpass le march illgal. *Les consommateurs se tournent de plus en plus vers les magasins de vente agrs par l'Etat*, dont les prix sont  prsent comptitifs avec ceux du march illgal. Cependant, le march noir n'a pas disparu, car le trafic illgal reste rentable pour les trafiquants l o il existe un manque de commerces agrs par l'Etat.


Peut-tre que les Franais vont commencer a tre inform correctement  propos de ce sujet.
Si on rsum l'article : la rpression ne fonctionne pas, quand on lgalise le march illgal diminue.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pourquoi demander des tests si la personne vient de se faire vacciner ?
Ce qui compte c'est la date de la dernire dose, si tu viens de te faire vacciner tu devrais directement avoir un pass vaccinal
Passe vaccinal : les nouveaux vaccins pourraient lobtenir avant mme leur 2e dose



> Alors que le texte sur le passe vaccinal sera prsent ce lundi 27 dcembre en Conseil des ministres, le gouvernement sinterroge sur la possibilit de *permettre aux nouveaux vaccins de se faire tester*, le temps davoir un ssame valide.

----------


## Invit

Parce que le vaccin n'empche pas les contaminations mais juste les formes graves  l'hpital.

Pour a que le vaccin sert  rien pour les jeunes et que la majorit des morts sont des vieux. 

Mais la stasi hypocondriaque est aveugle et veut injecter ce truc  tout le monde, imposer son point de vue, mettre en place des mesures dictatoriales

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Et bien c'est assez simple , refuser de se faire tester ... A un moment se demande quel est lintrt ?

Dans le fond c'est  se demander  quoi sert le pass sanitaire/vaccinal ??? Sachant qu'on peut quand mme tre malade mme vaccin ?! A un moment peut tre arrter cette hystrie ?  

Avoir le covid, comme tout autre problme de sant (piqure d'insecte, morsure de serpent ...) . On a autant de risque ... 

Je pense qu'on va finir par dire " Laissons les asymptomatiques en libert et concentrons nous sur les cas les plus graves . Fin de la quarantaine (oui) , fin du masque et fin des gestes barrires pas avant l't.

A couter les mdias et j'en passe, sur le sujet on demande si on est pas au "dliristan"  un moment ?  ::?:

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> La discipline "La Statistique" est bien une science. La science de la donne en somme. Cela revient  pratiquer la discipline avec des chiffres qui ne quantifie rien. De l'algbre en somme. 
> 
> 
> 
> Tout dpend de ce que tu fais de "tes stastiques/donnes" . 
> ...


Je me souviens des cours de statistiques en mdecine. Le prof nous a bien fait comprendre que les stats, ben c'est des stats, pas une science exacte. Il nous a d'ailleurs parl d'une seule statistique facile  dduire : une corrlation quasi parfaite entre l'augmentation du nombre de frigo dans les mnages, et la diminution des cancers de l'estomac. Il a bien prcis,  l'poque,  que c'tait le seul exemple quasi parfait de dduction statistique,  quelques cancers prts...

Donc la manire d'analyser les chiffres, c'est peut-tre de la science, mais les prdictions issues de cette analyse n'en sont pas.

D'ailleurs, ce n'est tellement pas une science, qu'il parle de biais statistique.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Plus ou moins que les pro vacs qui vont bientt avoir besoin d'un test en plus de leur pass vaccinal pour accder  certains services ?
> 
> Plus ou moins que le gouvernement qui va nous confiner pour la Saint sylvestre car on bat le record de cas tests ? Alors que les cas en ra sont anecdotiques.


Si mes souvenirs sont bons, au dbut du covid, il n'y avait ni de masques, ni de tests gnraliss. Du coup comment peut-on affirmer qu'il y a un record de cas, alors qu'il n'y avait pas de tests comme aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et bien c'est assez simple , refuser de se faire tester ... A un moment se demande quel est lintrt ?


Pas de test, pas de pass. (pas de restaurant, pas de bar, pas de cinma, pas de march de Nol, pas de salle de sport, pas de festival, etc)
Quand tu viens de recevoir une dose, tu devrais tre tranquille pendant un moment. C'est seulement quand la dernire dose date de plus de 4 mois que a devient intressant de demander un test.




> Du coup comment peut-on affirmer qu'il y a un record de cas, alors qu'il n'y avait pas de tests comme aujourd'hui ?


C'est vrai qu'il y avait moins de test  l'poque. Mais officiellement on bat le record :
Covid-19 : se dirige-t-on vers une pnurie de tests ?



> La France a franchi samedi, jour de Nol, la barre des 100.000 nouveaux cas de Covid-19 en 24 heures, du jamais vu, alors que le gouvernement doit rvaluer la situation lundi. Avec 104.611 nouveaux cas en 24h, le pays a atteint un seuil indit depuis le dbut de l'pidmie en mars 2020, selon les chiffres publis samedi soir par Sant publique France. La barre des 50.000 avait t passe le 4 dcembre et ce chiffre a donc doubl en trois semaines, selon les donnes de l'agence sanitaire.


Le mme scnario se rpte un peu :
Pnurie de tests pour Nol : ric Coquerel dnonce le "manque d'anticipation" du gouvernement

Le truc chouette c'est que les variants qui circulent aujourd'hui sont moins susceptibles d'envoyer des gens  l'hpital, que le premier variant. (la courbe des cas est lev, la courbe des morts est faible)
On va peut-tre bientt pouvoir vivre avec le SARS-CoV-2 comme on vit avec le rhume et la grippe.  :+1: 
Tant qu'on ne bat le record de saturation des hpitaux, tout va bien.

----------


## escartefigue

> Donc la manire d'analyser les chiffres, c'est peut-tre de la science, mais les prdictions issues de cette analyse n'en sont pas.


L'utilisation des statistiques pour extrapoler, faire des prvisions, est d'un usage extrmement courant dans de trs nombreux domaines.

Par exemple, dans le domaine informatique, il faut savoir que les optimiseurs des SGBD relationnels fonctionnent tous de la mme faon : c'est grce aux statistiques qu'ils extrapolent les chemins d'accs  utiliser pour les requtes. Ces choix sont efficients : il est en effet trs rare que les DBA soient obligs de pratiquer un forage du chemin d'accs pour modifier celui choisi par l'optimiseur (ce qu'on appelle faire un "hint").

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le truc chouette c'est que les variants qui circulent aujourd'hui sont moins susceptibles d'envoyer des gens  l'hpital, que le premier variant. (la courbe des cas est lev, la courbe des morts est faible)


Pour Omicron, je ne sais pas... mais pour le delta, il a t redoutable pour de nombreux pays.... ces mmes pays ou le vaccin n'tait pas massivement mis en place. (mais ca doit tre une concidence...)


Ce qui fait que le delta n'a pas gnr une hcatombe en France, c'est que la grande majorit des personnes sont vaccines, et qu'elles ont donc pu mieux rsister.

Et si on vaccine mme en dehors des groupes  risque, c'est parce qu'on se rend compte que le virus s'adapte, qu'il devient plus agressif pour les plus jeunes... et qu'avec sa vitesse de mutation, on a des risques non negligeable pour toute la population aujourd'hui. 

Au passage, le vaccin a t vendu comme  : 
 - vitant les formes grave du COVID

On se rend compte qu'il permet galement de diminuer la charge virale, donc normalement qu'il limite la contagion(pas qu'il la supprime)

mais jamais il n y a eu de promesse que les personnes n'attraperaient pas le virus, cest dailleur une ineptie. Un vaccin apprend au corps a fabriquer des anticorps.
Anticorps qui se declenchent dans les 3 jours aprs une attaque virologique ou bactrienne dans le corps humain.

Il faut donc que le corps accueille un virus pour qu'il le detecte, et qu'il lance la fabrication d'anticorps connus.

A contrario, si le corps ne connait pas un virus, il lance un processus de dcouverte qui prend bien plus de temps ou il essaye diffrents anticorps non spcialiss jusqu trouver quelque chose qui fonctionne. C'est toujours une bataille de rapidit entre l'volution des symptmes et la dcouverte de l'anticorps appropri.

----------


## Invit

Redoutable, qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.

99.92% de la population mondiale est toujours en vie pour rappel.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Redoutable, qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.
> 
> 99.92% de la population mondiale est toujours en vie pour rappel.


Pour rappel le taux de letalit c'est par rapport aux personnes contamines et non par rapport  la population totale, ce qui fait pas du tout le mme nombre de morts.

Par contre je pense que ton cerveau a atteint son taux de ltalit.

----------


## Invit

a vous arrange bien comme a le taux est plus haut.

Mais comme vous ne savez pas combien de personnes sont contamines. En 2 ans on peut approximer a  la totalit de la population, suffit de regarder comment une pidmie se rpand dans le jeux vido plague Inc.

Comme quoi avoir une bonne culture permet d'viter de faire des conneries, comme viter de faire un vaccin inutile, ou calculer correctement un taux de letalite d'un virus made in china.

----------


## tatayo

Sauf que si tu avais "un minimum de culture", tu saurais que le taux de ltalit (ou taux de mortalit) se calcule par rapport au nombre de malade, et non par rapport  la population totale.
Quelques infos ici, par exemple, ou l.

Une dernire explication l, mais je pense savoir ce que tu penses de LCI.

Mais visiblement tu prfres te baser sur un jeu.

tatayo.

----------


## escartefigue

> Comme quoi avoir une bonne culture permet d'viter de faire des conneries


Ca vite aussi d'en dire et d'en crire

----------


## Pyramidev

Pour ceux que a intresse, il existe une ptition contre le passe vaccinal : https://www.leslignesbougent.org/pet...vaccinal-5503/

 l'heure o j'cris ces lignes, il y a 543 342 signatures. Ce nombre augmente toutes les secondes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le message de la petition commence bien, mais vire rapidement  la propagande et a des arguments populistes dplaisants.

Maintenant, je pense que la question principale pose par le COVID est, a quel point la socit veut elle assume unchoix de sant individuel.
Jusqu'a aujourd'hui, on considrait qu'un choix de sant prvalait sur tous les autres impratifs, en particulier financier.

Par exemple, un comateux long dont la famille refuse l'arret des soins reste  lhpital jusqu sa mort physique, qui peut prendre des annes.
Des parents qui dcident d'avoir un enfant malform ne se voient pas facturer les soins a cet enfant par la suite.

On voit les limites d'un tel systme, trs gnreux, quand on cumule 2 choses : 
 - une volont de baisser les couts(parce qu'on baisse les charges et les impts, faut pas l'oublier) donc le nombre de lits
 - Une pidmie hautement virale qui surcharge un systme de soin dj affaibli.


La question est donc pour moi, accepteriez-vous de voir un niveau de charges et d'impots permettant de payer cette gnrosit de la nation pour assumer les choix individuels. (Ca s'appelle voter a gauche pour ceux qui comprennent pas...)

Avec la question subsidiaire... si oui, en attendant que le niveau hospitalier remonte (formation de soignants, recrutements, ouverture de lits, etc...) trouvez vous acceptable qu'une personne qui fait un malaise cardiaque, un AVC, etc... ne soit pas soign parce que la place est prise par un opposant au vaccin.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que si tu avais "un minimum de culture", tu saurais que le taux de ltalit (ou taux de mortalit) se calcule par rapport au nombre de malade, et non par rapport  la population totale.
> Quelques infos ici, par exemple, ou l.
> 
> Une dernire explication l, mais je pense savoir ce que tu penses de LCI.
> 
> Mais visiblement tu prfres te baser sur un jeu.
> 
> tatayo.


Les pro vacs se basent sur des courbes pour dcrter de confiner tout le monde, arrter une conomie, mettre en place des mesures dictatoriales car une petite partie de la population, au del de la moyenne de vie, qui allait passer  l'as dans les deux ans est morte "prmaturment".

Donc franchement ouais vous auriez d jouer  ce jeu au lieu de faire n'importe quoi depuis 2 ans, vous auriez au moins appris des bases en virologie.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoirn 




> Pour rappel le taux de letalit c'est par rapport aux personnes contamines


C'est vrai . 




> et non par rapport  la population totale, ce qui fait pas du tout le mme nombre de morts.





> Sauf que si tu avais "un minimum de culture", tu saurais que le taux de ltalit (ou taux de mortalit) se calcule par rapport au nombre de malade, et non par rapport  la population totale.
> Quelques infos ici, par exemple, ou l.
> 
> Une dernire explication l, mais je pense savoir ce que tu penses de LCI.
> 
> Mais visiblement tu prfres te baser sur un jeu.
> 
> tatayo.





> a vous arrange bien comme a le taux est plus haut.
> 
> Mais comme vous ne savez pas combien de personnes sont contamines. En 2 ans on peut approximer a  la totalit de la population, suffit de regarder comment une pidmie se rpand dans le jeux vido plague Inc.
> 
> Comme quoi avoir une bonne culture permet d'viter de faire des conneries, comme viter de faire un vaccin inutile, ou calculer correctement un taux de letalit d'un virus made in china.


Pour vous dpartager . Le taux de ltalit ET mortalit sont obligatoires tous les deux ... 

Comme dj expliqu plus haut, pour faire du diffrentiel entre maladie contagieuse on a besoin :

> du nombre total de contamination
> du nombre de dcs
> du taux de dcs par rapport  la population gnrale/globale
> du taux de dcs par rapport  la population malade




> Maintenant, je pense que la question principale pose par le COVID est, a quel point la socit veut elle assume unchoix de sant individuel.
> Jusqu'a aujourd'hui, on considrait qu'un choix de sant prvalait sur tous les autres impratifs, en particulier financier.
> 
> Par exemple, un comateux long dont la famille refuse l'arret des soins reste  lhpital jusqu sa mort physique, qui peut prendre des annes.
> Des parents qui dcident d'avoir un enfant malform ne se voient pas facturer les soins a cet enfant par la suite.
> 
> On voit les limites d'un tel systme, trs gnreux, quand on cumule 2 choses : 
>  - une volont de baisser les couts(parce qu'on baisse les charges et les impts, faut pas l'oublier) donc le nombre de lits
>  - Une pidmie hautement virale qui surcharge un systme de soin dj affaibli.
> ...


Tu soulves le cas de l'affaire Vincent Lambert. Cela pose plusieurs questions : 

> le cot "financier" / charge humaine pour s'occuper d'une personne dans le coma, qui potentiellement n'a quasi aucune chance de se rveiller
> le cot morale et psychologique pour l'entourage de personne (conjoint(e) , parent, enfant , frre , soeur... )
> l'aspect dignit   

Sur le plan thique / morale, quid du droit  l'euthanasie ? 

Mieux vaut conserver un lgume des annes dans le coma, sachant que la personne  quasi aucune chance de se rveiller un jour ? 

ou bien

Mieux vaut accompagner la personne , dans son dernier voyage et l'amener au boulevard des allongs ?

Cela aurait de quoi faire un dbat philosophique

----------


## Invit

Nan mais a c'est un dlire d'enfant gt, la raison voudrait qu'on Le laisse mourir.


Mais tout le monde sait que les religieux ne pensent pas avec leur tte mais avec leur ****.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je viens d'couter l'intervention de Jean Castex et d'Olivier Vran.




Entre 21m31 et 21m58, Olivier Vran admet que le variant Omicron est tellement contagieux qu'on ne peut pas freiner sa progression  moins de faire un confinement total. Il prend l'exemple du Danemark.

Pourtant, Jean Castex a fait passer les personnes qui n'ont pas pris leur 3e dose de vaccin contre le Covid-19 comme les responsables de l'engorgement des hpitaux. Il a bien insist que le gouvernement continuera de faire pression sur les personnes pas assez vaccines.

En fait, la rhtorique de Jean Castex est qu'avoir reu suffisament de doses de vaccin contre le Covid-19 est efficace contre les formes graves du Covid-19 et il se plaint que des personnes pas assez vaccines encombrent des hpitaux.

Avec Omicron, contrairement aux prcdents variants, l'argument principal pour se vacciner n'est plus d'viter une propagation trop rapide du Covid-19, mais d'viter de dvelopper soi-mme une forme grave du Covid-19.

Mais, quand on est jeune, on dveloppe rarement une forme grave du Covid-19. Du coup, pourquoi obliger tout le monde, mme les jeunes,  se vacciner ? N'est-ce pas compltement disproportionn ?

 mes yeux, le gouvernement cherche  se dresponsabiliser du manque de moyens des hpitaux et se sert des personnes pas assez vaccines contre le Covid-19 comme des boucs missaires pour faire diversion. Pour cela, il est prt  prendre des mesures liberticides. En outre, plus il tape sur les gens pas assez vaccins, plus il donne l'impression qu'il fait quelque chose contre la crise sanitaire.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Nan mais a c'est un dlire d'enfant gt, la raison voudrait qu'on Le laisse mourir.


On parle d'un tre vivant , pas d'un meuble qu'on benne car il manque une porte ... Soyons quand mme raliste et pragmatique . Dans des cas pareils comme voqu au dessus. L'euthanasie de la personne suppose un lourd suivi psychologique, de l'entourage pour accompagner l'entourage de la personne qui part. 




> Mais tout le monde sait que les religieux ne pensent pas avec leur tte mais avec leur ****.


Seul un juge peut se prononcer dans ce type cas . Histoire de garder une certaine dignit. 




> Entre 21m31 et 21m58, Olivier Vran admet que le variant Omicron est tellement contagieux qu'on ne peut pas freiner sa progression  moins de faire un confinement total. Il prend l'exemple du Danemark.
> 
> Pourtant, Jean Castex a fait passer les personnes qui n'ont pas pris leur 3e dose de vaccin contre le Covid-19 comme les responsables de l'engorgement des hpitaux. Il a bien insist que le gouvernement continuera de faire pression sur les personnes pas assez vaccines.
> 
> En fait, la rhtorique de Jean Castex est qu'avoir reu suffisament de doses de vaccins contre le Covid-19 est efficace contre les formes graves du Covid-19 et il se plaint que des personnes pas assez vaccines encombrent des hpitaux.
> 
> Avec Omicron, contrairement aux prcdents variants, l'argument principal pour se vacciner n'est plus d'viter une propagation trop rapide du Covid-19, mais d'viter de dvelopper soi-mme une forme grave du Covid-19.
> 
> Mais, quand on est jeune, on dveloppe rarement une forme grave du Covid-19. Du coup, pourquoi obliger tout le monde, mme les jeunes,  se vacciner ? N'est-ce pas compltement disproportionn ?
> ...


Depuis belle lurette ce gouvernement a perdu toute crdibilit ... De la comm' pour pas beaucoup d'effet. Comme on dit ici en Belgique (et aussi dans le Nord de la France). "Grand parleux, petit faiseux" .

----------


## Escapetiger

> Parce que le vaccin n'empche pas les contaminations mais juste les formes graves  l'hpital.
> 
> Pour a que le vaccin sert  rien pour les jeunes et que la majorit des morts sont des vieux. 
> 
> Mais la stasi hypocondriaque est aveugle et veut injecter ce truc  tout le monde, imposer son point de vue, mettre en place des mesures dictatoriales


 Gracchus *Garovirus* apparat dans Astrix chez les Helvtes. Cest un personnage dcadent qui organise des orgies et des repas gargantuesques. Il dtourne largent de Rome rcolt par les impts. Il empoisonne le questeur Claudius Malosinus venu examiner ses comptes. Il tente ensuite dempcher Astrix et Oblix de ramener ltoile dargent dHelvtie, une fleur entrant dans la composition de l*antidote* prpar par Panoramix. Il recevra une correction de la main mme du questeur, guri et nourri  la potion magique. Ne samuse quen organisant des orgies 

Source : https://www.asterix.com/portfolio/gracchus-garovirus/ (Gracchus *Garovirus* - Astrix - Le site officiel)

Rfrence : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrix_chez_les_Helvtes

----------


## Escapetiger

> Les pro vacs se basent sur des courbes pour dcrter de confiner tout le monde, arrter une conomie, mettre en place des mesures dictatoriales car une petite partie de la population, au del de la moyenne de vie, qui allait passer  l'as dans les deux ans est morte "prmaturment".
> 
> Donc franchement ouais vous auriez d jouer  ce jeu au lieu de faire n'importe quoi depuis 2 ans, vous auriez au moins appris des bases en virologie.



Dans les couloirs du Snat,  Rome, on commence  gloser sur limpuissance de lEmpereur face aux Irrductibles Gaulois. Csar doit rapidement soumettre ces odieux dissidents qui le narguent. Il envoie alors au Village Tullius Detritus, immonde personnage qui sme la zizanie partout o il passe. Sa mission : briser la belle union des rebelles gaulois, semer la discorde dans leurs rangs.

Bientt, tout le village est sens dessus dessous et la rumeur court quAstrix aurait vendu le secret de la potion magique aux romains ! Les Gaulois sentredchirent, les poissons dOrdralfabtix volent dans tous les sens, la  guerre psychologique  fait rage. Est-ce la fin du Village ?

Source : https://www.asterix.com/la-collectio...ms/la-zizanie/ (La Zizanie - Astrix - Le site officiel)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Zizanie_(Astrix)

...

----------


## Mat.M

> Depuis belle lurette ce gouvernement a perdu toute crdibilit ... De la comm' pour pas beaucoup d'effet


votre problme  vous les Belges c'est que c'est votre gouvernement est un peu improbable quelque part c'est une confdration de peuples une constitution politique faite de bric et de broc tant donn que les premiers ministres se succdent et ne restent pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> L'utilisation des statistiques pour extrapoler, faire des prvisions, est d'un usage extrmement courant dans de trs nombreux domaines.
> 
> Par exemple, dans le domaine informatique, il faut savoir que les optimiseurs des SGBD relationnels fonctionnent tous de la mme faon : c'est grce aux statistiques qu'ils extrapolent les chemins d'accs  utiliser pour les requtes. Ces choix sont efficients : il est en effet trs rare que les DBA soient obligs de pratiquer un forage du chemin d'accs pour modifier celui choisi par l'optimiseur (ce qu'on appelle faire un "hint").


Aprs avoir fait un rapport AWR sur une base oracle, on ajoute ou on enlve des index pour optimiser le tout. C'est le DBA qui le dcide, pas les stats, donc je ne sais pas de quoi tu me parles.

----------


## escartefigue

> Bonjour.
> Aprs avoir fait un rapport AWR sur une base oracle, on ajoute ou on enlve des index pour optimiser le tout. C'est le DBA qui le dcide, pas les stats, donc je ne sais pas de quoi tu me parles.


Dans la srie je mlange tout  ::roll:: 

Les index sont des objets de la base de donnes permettant de faciliter les recherches dans certains cas.
Certains sont crs par dfaut (ex : les index PK), d'autres selon le choix de l'utilisateur (le plus souvent le DBA).

*MAIS* : *l'utilisation* des index dpend du choix de l'optimiseur *en fonction des statistiques*.
Si les statistiques sont dfavorables  l'utilisation d'un index pour une requte, alors, celui-ci n'est pas utilis

Cas d'espce : une colonne code sexe ne pouvant prendre que deux ou trois valeurs (masculin, fminin, non communiqu), si elle fait l'objet d'un index, ne sera pas filtrante et donc l'index ne sera pas utilis comme critre de recherche.
D'une faon gnrale, si la population ramene par un index est de plus de 10% de l'effectif, alors l'index n'est pas utilis comme chemin d'accs.

 ces considrations il faut ajouter la notion d'"index couvrant" : un index non filtrant peut parfois tre utilis, non pas parce qu'il facilite la recherche, mais parce que toutes les colonnes utiles au traitement sont incluse dans l'index.

Encore une fois, le DBA peut forcer l'usage ou interdire l'usage d'un index, c'est ce qu'on appelle un "hint", mais c'est trs rare, le plus souvent, on laisse faire l'optimiseur. Et le choix du chemin d'accs par l'optimiseur (tel ou tel index, index scan, table scan...) dpend des statistiques.

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand je pensais au comateux, je pensais bien sur a Vincent Lambert, mais galement  d'autres personnes.
Mon arrire grand mre a dcid darrter de manger un jour... elle a t mise sous perfusion.

Son cerveau s'est teint rapidement (alzeihmer je crois)... mais le corps a survcu plus de dix ans. 



Pour la liaison entre vaccin,omicron qui surcharge les hpitaux et passe vaccinal,il faut bien comprendre que la population n'est pas du tout rpartie la mme manire dans les hpitaux.

Pour 9% de non vaccins, on utilise 43% des lits
Les 81% de vaccins utilisent 57% restant.
Le calcul est simple, si tout le monde est vaccin, on libre immdiatement de la place. En effet les non vaccins actuels ne reprsenterait alors que 6,3% des lits... soit 36.7% de lits disponible.

Comme la tension hospitalire conditionne toutes les autres mesures, confinement, couvre feu, fermeture des coles, teletravail, etc... on comprends facilement que librer 37% des lits est la manire la plus simple de laisser vivre le pays. Il y a surement d'autres manires,  court ou  long terme, mais rien d'aussi rapide je pense.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> votre problme  vous les Belges c'est que c'est votre gouvernement est un peu improbable quelque part c'est une confdration de peuples une constitution politique faite de bric et de broc tant donn que les premiers ministres se succdent et ne restent pas


Effectivement la Belgique est "un bordel politique" :

1 gouvernement et des ministres fdraux
1 gouvernement et des ministres rgionaux
1 gouvernement et des ministres par communauts (nerlandophone, germanophone et francophone)

Soit 7 premiers ministres et tout autant de ministres dlgus ... Sans oublier le bricolage du parlement flamand et du parlement de la communaut nerlandophone qui ont fusionn. 

Quand on parle d'efficacit en Belgique, c'est 7 ministres de la sant.  ::roll:: 

Vido explicative : 



---

Ne parlons pas du cas du Brabant Flamand et Wallon et Bruxelles qui s'charpent sur 6 communes .

3 communes  majorit francophone en Brabant Flamand veulent rejoindre Bruxelles et / ou la Wallonie. 3 commune de Bruxelles  majorit Nerlandophones veulent rejoindre la Brabant Flamand.  

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruxel...sement_BHV.PNG

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Aprs la thorie la pratique .

---

1) Y'en a t il parmi vous qui vont ou sont alls travailler malgr tre malade du covid ? 

2) Y'en a t il aussi parmi vous, qui se sont fait vaccins genre 15 jours ou 3 semaines aprs avoir eu le covid ?  

Avis purement perso, par rapport  la question 2). Je trouve que court-circuiter le process de la vaccination, et aller se faire vacciner malgr qu'on a eu le covid, il y a 2/3/4 semaines plutt ne me gne pas. Mme si un professionnel m'en dissuade .

L'ide est de baratiner et dire qu'on l'a pas eu avant la piqure . Puis seulement le dire aprs la piqure et rception du certificat. 

---

Tient aussi parmi vous , qui serait choqu de ne pas faire de quarantaine et de dire texto/clairement qu'il a le covid  son interlocuteur ?

Encore une fois avis purement perso , je ne trouve rien de choquant  commencer  adopter ce genre de pratique. 

Aprs si il y a un pataqus, car la personne n'est pas vaccin . C'est son problme pas le votre . 

Toujours a titre personnel, je prfre voir une personne en face de moi qui me dit "Gardes le masque car j'ai le covid , que de ne rien dire" . Au moins c'est transparent et honnte. 

---

Pour donner une stat aussi sur le covid.

Chaque jour 100 000 personnes ont le covid. 900 000 sont cas de contact . Soit 1 millions de personnes qui cas de contact ou covids. 

On est 67 millions en France. 

Cela veut donc dire ou  la vitesse ou vont les choses : entre le 1 janvier 2022 et le 10 mars que 100% des franais seront cas contact OU covids ...

----------


## Invit

100% des gens ont t contamins avec rhume dans leur vie.

Bah le covid c'est pareil, sauf pour 2-3 hypocondriaques.

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois le problme du covid, ce n est ni les malades ni mme les morts.
C est la surtension hospitalire.

Celle la mme qui de programme les soins non urgents, qui cote cher, qui empche de recevoir d autres urgences vitales, qui puis les soignants.

Sur le pays, si tu as 8000 personnes en ranimation tu va en sauver un paquet. Peut tre 75%. La ra est saturee

Si maintenant tu as besoins de 30 000 lits, les premiers auront 75% de chance de survie, les autre 5  10%. L hpital est satur.

Si maintenant c est 200 000 personnes qu il faut admettre on est pour les 162 000 personnes restantes.... a 1% de chance de survie sans soin  domicile.

Et ainsi de suite...

Les malades du covid qui le ressente comme un rhume ne font mme pas partie de l quation. Ils sont juste la en tant que contaminant.

----------


## Gunny

> Les malades du covid qui le ressente comme un rhume ne font mme pas partie de l quation. Ils sont juste la en tant que contaminant.


Et encore... C'tait vrai avant, maintenant avec Omicron on va se retrouver avec un pourcentage non ngligeable de la population en arrt maladie en mme temps.

----------


## tatayo

> 100% des gens ont t contamins avec rhume dans leur vie.
> 
> Bah le covid c'est pareil, sauf pour 2-3 *hypocondriaques*.


Lesquels ? Ceux qui ont fait un passage par la case "coma", ou ceux qui en sont morts ?

Tatayo

----------


## foetus

> Bah le covid c'est pareil, sauf pour 2-3 hypocondriaques.


Au COVID long prs dont personne ne parle et avec des squelles (autres que la perte de gout + graves) sur des priodes assez longues.

J'ai vu rcemment (les liens de Ryu2000 ? sur 20 minutes ? ailleurs ??) que le vaccin rduit de 50% le COVID long : est-ce encore 1 chiffre au pif  ::koi::  ?
Mais sur ce point l, c'est 1 bon argument pour les vaccins.
Je ne sais plus quand (juin ? mai ?) que la "France" commenait  prendre en considration le COVID long (autre qu'1 truc psychologique) ... mais depuis silence radio  ::roll::

----------


## Pyramidev

Cela me rappelle le dbat que j'avais cit le mois dernier :



> Je suis tomb sur un dbat intressant dans l'mission _Interdit d'interdire_, disponible sur YouTube depuis ce lundi 22 novembre :
> 
> 
> Plusieurs sujets sont abords autour de la crise sanitaire. La question _5me vague : la faute aux non-vaccins ?_, qui fait le titre de la vido, n'est qu'un sujet parmi d'autres de cet pisode.
> Les deux invits, Antoine Flahault et Jean-Michel Claverie, sont en dsaccord sur plusieurs sujets, dont la vaccination des enfants contre le Covid-19, mais sont d'accord sur quelques autres, par exemple quand il insistent sur l'importance de l'aration.
> Jean-Michel Claverie critique pas mal de fois notre gouvernement.


Le Covid long tait un des sujets abords entre 12m28 et 21m02. Antoine Flahault vantait le vaccin comme une prvention des risques de Covid long. Jean-Michel Claverie, par contre, pensait que le Covid long avait une origine psychosomatique. Antoine Flahault avait rpondu que l'ulcre de l'estomac venait d'une bactrie mais avait t considr  tort comme d'origine psychosomatique.

Au lieu de violenter les personnes pas assez vaccines, dont une partie des soignants, j'aurais bien aim que le gouvernement augmente les moyens des hpitaux, propage des informations et laisse aux gens la libert de dcider de se vacciner ou non. Il ne faut pas croire que, sans le passe sanitaire, la proportion de personnes vaccines serait proche de 0 !

Mais, la mthode actuelle du gouvernement, c'est de prendre les Franais pour des idiots, de faire passer des mesures souvent absurdes et de taper sur les rebelles.

Avant-hier soir, alors que Olivier Vrant a admis (entre 21m31 et 21m58) que le variant Omicron tait tellement contagieux qu'on ne pouvait pas freiner sa progression  moins de faire un confinement total, Gargamel a annonc des restrictions loufoques pour essayer de freiner la progression comme :  La consommation de boissons et d'aliments sera interdite dans tous les cinmas, les thtres, les quipements sportifs et les transports collectifs y compris longue distance. La consommation dans les bars et cafs ne pourra plus se faire seulement debout mais seulement de manire assise.  (8m31-8m51)




Parodies :

----------


## Ryu2000

> La consommation dans les bars et cafs ne pourra plus se faire seulement debout mais seulement de manire assise.


C'est parce que les gens prennent moins de place quand ils sont debout, en les forant  s'asseoir tu rduis la densit de population maximale dans le bar. (le nombre de chaises limite le nombre de clients)
Aprs a m'tonnerait que ce soit trs efficace pour ralentir les contaminations, mais je vois une certaine logique dans l'ide.

Isral : la quatrime dose du vaccin anti-Covid suspendue



> Annonce la semaine dernire, la quatrime dose est suspendue jusqu' nouvel ordre. Le directeur gnral du ministre de la Sant, Nahman Ash, attend les rsultats d'tudes. *Si Omicron est moins grave que les souches prcdentes, il pourrait favoriser l'immunit collective.*

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Dans la srie je mlange tout


Dans la srie je me la pte.




> Encore une fois, le DBA peut forcer l'usage ou interdire l'usage d'un index, c'est ce qu'on appelle un "hint", mais c'est trs rare, le plus souvent, on laisse faire l'optimiseur. Et le choix du chemin d'accs par l'optimiseur (tel ou tel index, index scan, table scan...) dpend des statistiques.


c'est peut-tre trs rare, mais sur un systme trs fortement sollicit, le DBA intervient plus efficacement que l'optimiseur. Et les histoires de plan d'excution et les stats, c'est comme celles pour le Covid, c'est souvent foireux  forte charge.

Mais si cela t'intresse, je demanderai  mon collgue qui fait des confrences Oracle, pourquoi il ajoute des index, alors qu'il y a un optimiseur et ces fameuses stats.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Encore une fois le problme du covid, ce n est ni les malades ni mme les morts.
> C est la surtension hospitalire.


Il semble que le problme de surtension hospitalire existait avant le covid.

----------


## escartefigue

> Mais si cela t'intresse, je demanderai  mon collgue qui fait des confrences Oracle, pourquoi il ajoute des index, alors qu'il y a un optimiseur et ces fameuses stats.


"_Pourquoi ils ajoutent des index alors qu'il y a des stats_"
Allez poser la question  vos DBA, vous les ferez bien rire  ::mrgreen:: 

Apprenez les fondamentaux des bases de donnes relationnelles, a vous vitera de dire, et pire, de rpter des normits  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> Il semble que le problme de surtension hospitalire existait avant le covid.


Chut il ne faut pas le dire car sinon leur argumentaire tombe.

----------


## foetus

Attention les symptmes d'Omicron sont trs diffrents de Delta et peuvent se confondre avec un rhume : Voici ce qui peut vouloir dire que vous tes positifs !




> Les symptmes sont donc : une forte fatigue, des courbatures, une toux sche ou une gorge qui gratte avec une faible fivre.
> 
> Pour le moment, le variant Omicron nentranerait pas danosmie (perte d'odorat) ni dagueusie (perte du got) chez les personnes infectes, alors mme quil sagit dun symptme reconnu du Covid-19 depuis 2020.


Je ne mets pas la source  ::mrgreen:: 

Est-ce vrai  ::koi::  ? mais Omicron ressemble donc  la grippe LOUL  ::ptdr::  enfin on y arrive. Mais le gouvernement accelre sur le pass vaccinal

Et si quelque passe, lorsqu'on dit "70% des lits de ranimation sont des non-vaccins", non-vaccins veut dire 3 doses ou 2 doses aprs septembre (3 mois)  ::koi::  ?

En parlant pass vaccinal :


Donc en gros : plus de tests pass obligatoire, contamin pas de pass, minimum d'ge 12 ans, et on attend l'obligation en entreprise  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Attention les symptmes d'Omicron sont trs diffrents de Delta et peuvent se confondre avec un rhume : Voici ce qui peut vouloir dire que vous tes positifs !


Omicron est un mixe entre rhume + grippe + sinusite + migraine . Omicron ressemble fortement  HSV1 et HSV2 (dit Epstein-Barr) : https://sante.journaldesfemmes.fr/fi...-mononucleose/ . Attention avec Omicron gonflement des poumons. 




> Donc en gros : plus de tests pass obligatoire, contamin pas de pass, minimum d'ge 12 ans, et on attend l'obligation en entreprise


Je prend 1 exemple.

Je dois faire ma dose 3 le 15 janvier par exemple (dernier delai le 15 fvrier). Car la dose 2 date du 15 juillet. 

Si je tombe malade d'ici la (donc report de la dose 3) , je suis donc citoyen de seconde de zone ? 

Aucun problme > falcification du certification de vaccination  ... Le gouvernement prend des mesures liberticides. Alors contournons ces mesures. Ce qui n'est pas logique et ne peut pas tre respect doit tre contourn. Il est temps de couper la tte de cette hydre.  ::?: 

Autre solution pourquoi pas une dose anecdotique et insignifiante ? En gros administrer une "sous dose" ... histoire d'avoir le pass ... C'est boite ... cependant rglo car on passe  la piqure .  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonjour.
> Il semble que le problme de surtension hospitalire existait avant le covid.


C'est tout  fait juste, sur ce point je t'ai plussoy. Sauf que Macron a continu  supprimer plus de 5000 lits d'hpitaux en pleine crise du covid




> Plus de 5 700 lits dhospitalisation complte ont t ferms durant lanne 2020 dans lhpital public malgr la pandmie de Covid-19, selon une tude de la Drees publie en septembre 2020, poursuivant ainsi un processus engag depuis des annes.
> ...
> "On voit bien maintenant quon ne peut plus soigner les patients comme on voudrait : il y a des fermetures de lits, une hmorragie de personnel Jai des collgues qui pleurent quand ils viennent travailler, ils sont puiss professionnellement. Dautres sont en arrt, et ceux qui sont encore l comblent les manques et finissent eux aussi puiss au travail."


La surtension hospitalire existait avant le covid mais Macron tel un bon petit soldat du nolibralisme, a poursuivi la casse des hpitaux en pleine crise du covid, quoi qu'il en cote ... Donc fatalement, le systme hospitalier craque de toute part. Le personnel est puis et ils n'ont aucun espoir d'amlioration car aucune augmentation *des effectifs* du personnel de sant n'a t prvue dans le Segur de la sant.

La ruse du diable est de vous habituer  penser que la surtension est un tat normal de fonctionnement. Sauf qu'en ajoutant de la surtension  la surtension et  la surtension,  un moment donn le systme claque. C'est comme l'histoire de donner des primes pour compenser le manque de personnel, a va un moment pour motiver, mais le corps humain  ses limites et a besoin de se reposer pour fonctionner correctement.  

Et donc oui on a tout intrt  monter une querelle provac/antivac et puis maintenant le pass sanitaire obligatoire, a permet comme d'habitude de monter les franais les uns contre les autres en dtournant l'attention. Ce sont vos voisins qui sont irresponsables, pas les hommes politiques qui continuent de fermer des lits en pleine crise du covid, pas non plus les mmes politiques qui n'ont pas renouvel le stock de masques avant la crise et qui ont fait pression sur le personnel de sant pour tenter de masquer leur dcision politique (fallait bien compenser une partie des 40 milliards/an de cadeaux fiscaux faits aux entreprises, la sant passe aprs). 

En ajoutant  a le fait que le couple Macron/Merckel s'est oppos  la leve des brevets sur les vaccins, ce qui favorise les possibilits de mutation dans les pays dfavoriss o le virus circule le plus, on est loin d'en avoir termin avec cette crise du covid et vous n'avez pas fini de rler, avec raison, qu'on supprime vos liberts. 

Mais le vrai problme ce n'est pas le vaccin, c'est de penser que Macron ou plus gnralement un reprsentant du nolibralisme aveugle est la solution. Ce n'est pas lui qui a cr le covid, mais il fera tout pour s'en servir et nous asservir. Et quand bien mme a ne vous drangerait pas de laisser crever des vieux ou mme des plus jeunes (car vous vous habituerez  toujours plus jeune), vous n'aurez pas pour autant le cul sorti des ronces, car la casse du systme de sant se poursuit, et donc il y aura toujours plus de contrainte sur le peuple. Le seul droit qu'il nous restera c'est d'aller bosser sans rien dire en suivant les itinraires flchs, puisque nous sommes dj par ailleurs habitus au matraque et  l'amputation de manifestants pacifiques, mme jeunes. Pensez-y quand vous irez voter pour votre sauveur.

----------


## halaster08

> Attention les symptmes d'Omicron sont trs diffrents de Delta et peuvent se confondre avec un rhume : Voici ce qui peut vouloir dire que vous tes positifs !
> 
> Je ne mets pas la source


Pourquoi pas de source ?





> Et si quelque passe, lorsqu'on dit "70% des lits de ranimation sont des non-vaccins", non-vaccins veut dire 3 doses ou 2 doses aprs septembre (3 mois)  ?


Il me semble que non vaccin c'est 0 dose

----------


## Invit

On le dit depuis le dbut que c'est un rhume ou une grippe. Les hypocondriaques se moquaient de nous mais c'est bien la vrit.

Ils ont peur de mourir d'un rhume  ::):  assez affligeant.

----------


## el_slapper

> On le dit depuis le dbut que c'est un rhume ou une grippe. Les hypocondriaques se moquaient de nous mais c'est bien la vrit.
> 
> Ils ont peur de mourir d'un rhume  assez affligeant.


Les frres Bogdanoff, parfaite sant, aucune comorbidit, non vaccins, un mort, un dans le coma. Ouais, un petit rhume de rien du tout.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Les frres Bogdanoff ...  non vaccins, un mort, un dans le coma ...


Comme tu le soulignes , non vaccins ... Leur age ? Entre 60 et 70 ans . Donc publique a risque.  ::?: 

C'est bien dommage qu'ils en soit arriv l .

----------


## Escapetiger

> On le dit depuis le dbut que c'est un rhume ou une grippe. Les hypocondriaques se moquaient de nous mais c'est bien la vrit.
> 
> Ils ont peur de mourir d'un rhume  assez affligeant.


Lu sur YouTube :

Il n'y a point de plus cruelle tyrannie que celle que l'on exerce  l'ombre des lois et avec les couleurs de la justice. Charles de Montesquieu

"L'imprudence des hommes, ou mme leur folie, est telle que certains sont pousss  la mort par la crainte de la mort."
Snque - Lettres  Lucillius

Source :



_Marie-Estelle Dupont -"La peur est beaucoup plus contagieuse que le Covid"_
Psychologue clinicienne, psychothrapeute & auteur (cf. https://www.marieestelledupont.com/)

[Edit]


_ On nous impose des choses qui font que la vie na plus de sens , estime Marie-Estelle Dupont_

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Lu sur YouTube :
> 
> Il n'y a point de plus cruelle tyrannie que celle que l'on exerce  l'ombre des lois et avec les couleurs de la justice. Charles de Montesquieu
> 
> "L'imprudence des hommes, ou mme leur folie, est telle que certains sont pousss  la mort par la crainte de la mort."
> Snque - Lettres  Lucillius
> 
> Source :
> 
> ...


Cette femme rsume bien la situation de fond. On en a compltement oubli et occult les problmes de sants mentales . Avec des dgts et rpercussions colossaux  long termes ...  ::?: 

Quid de la sant des dites personnes dans 30 ou 40 ans ? 

Nos politiques se foutent pas mal de ces questions ...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Nan mais tu comprends il faut protger les vieux  tout prix car c'est l'avenir de la France tu vois.

Les jeunes sont des cons ils ne comprennent rien il faut protger ceux qui ont boss toute leur vie cote que cote.

Alors pourrir les 30 prochaines annes pour eux ce n'est vraiment rien.

Mme si ils ont dpass l'esprance de vie.

Et qu'ils ne seront pas pas l dans 30 ans.

Mais c'est pas grave on se souviendra d'eux comme la gnration  qui a sauv la France des mchants anti vacs.

@El Slapper

Bogmachin avait 70 balais de ce fait il tait une personne  risque donc il avait qu' se vacciner point.

Moi 24 ans en pleine possession de mes moyens je n'ai aucun intrt  me vacciner. Je n'ai pas des tendances suicidaires donc je ne vois pas pourquoi je prendrais le risque de faire le vaccin.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pas optimal pour ceux qui avaient une opration prvu prochainement :
Covid-19 : l'ARS le-de-France demande aux hpitaux le maximum de dprogrammations possibles  partir de lundi



> L'agence rgionale de sant (ARS) d'Ile-de-France a demand aux tablissements de sant franciliens de dprogrammer le maximum des activits chirurgicales et mdicales qui peuvent l'tre  partir de lundi, en raison de l'afflux de malades du Covid.

----------


## Invit

Le vrai problme c'est pas que des gens ne soient pas vaccins. Mais plutt que les gens fragiles ne le soient pas.

Mais bon les pro vacs ne peuvent pas rflchir, ils coutent leurs matres et les suivent avueglement.

On en arrive  des situations dignes des plus grandes dictatures et tout a dans l'indiffrence gnrale de cette masse difforme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais plutt que les gens fragiles ne le soient pas.


Avec le variant Omicron tre vaccin n'aide pas des masses on dirait.
Il semblerait que les vaccins le transmettent et l'attrapent plus facilement.

Si on regarde cet article du 19 novembre 2021 :
The epidemiological relevance of the COVID-19-vaccinated population is increasing



> In Germany, the rate of symptomatic COVID-19 cases among the fully vaccinated (breakthrough infections) is reported weekly since 21. July 2021 and was 16.9% at that time among patients of 60 years and older. This proportion is increasing week by week and was 58.9% on 27. October 2021 (Figure 1) providing clear evidence of the increasing relevance of the fully vaccinated as a possible source of transmission. A similar situation was described for the UK. Between week 39 and 42, a total of 100.160 COVID-19 cases were reported among citizens of 60 years or older. *89.821 occurred among the fully vaccinated (89.7%), 3.395 among the unvaccinated (3.4%)*. One week before, the COVID-19 case rate per 100.000 was higher among the subgroup of the vaccinated compared to the subgroup of the unvaccinated in all age groups of 30 years or more. In Israel a nosocomial outbreak was reported involving 16 healthcare workers, 23 exposed patients and two family members. The source was a fully vaccinated COVID-19 patient. The vaccination rate was 96.2% among all exposed individuals (151 healthcare workers and 97 patients). *Fourteen fully vaccinated patients became severely ill or died, the two unvaccinated patients developed mild disease*. The US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) identifies four of the top five counties with the highest percentage of fully vaccinated population (99.984.3%) as high transmission counties.


Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais il parait qu'en Allemagne Omicron touche surtout les gens totalement vaccins (en mme temps les non-vaccins ne peuvent plus rien faire, donc c'est plus difficile pour eux de se faire contaminer) :



> https://twitter.com/disclosetv/statu...83826344267777
> JUST IN - Robert Koch Institute report released today states that *95.58% of the #Omicron cases in Germany are fully vaccinated* (28% of those had a "booster"), 4.42% are unvaccinated.


Bon aprs c'est pas trs grave parce que gnralement Omicron fait moins mal que les autres variants.
Ce n'est pas la fin du monde d'tre positif, il y a rarement une forme grave derrire.

----------


## Invit

Non la majorit des ra sont des gens non vaccins donc fragiles c'est eux le problme.

Pas moi qui va juste avoir le nez qui coule avec ce rhume.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Pas moi qui va juste avoir le nez qui coule avec ce rhume.


Le covid c'est un mix de 

> perte d'odorat (peut tre trs dangereux > nourriture avarie, odeur de gaz/fum/brul/monoxyde ... ) niveau scu c'est franchement hyper dangereux  ::?: 
> perte de got (le plus souvent partiel ), la encore c'est assez dangereux si nourriture avarie ...
> sinusite
> rhume
> infection haute et / ou basse

"Avoir le covid" n'est pas grave en soit .

C'est les consquences et rpercutions ... 

Perdre le gout et / ou odorat est dangereux pour les raisons prcites.

En cas de sensibilit ou problmatique allergique sous jacante , avoir le covid peut vite dgnrer . C'est la qu'en gnral cela envoie  l'hosto .  ::?:

----------


## Pyramidev

propos de la crise de vocation des infirmiers, je relaie un tmoignage disponible sur YouTube depuis le 23 novembre 2021 :


Stphanie est infirmire diplme depuis 1994.
Depuis 2006, elle tait infirmire anesthsiste et travaillait dans un bloc opratoire dans le mme CHU parisien.
Elle raconte que, dj avant la crise sanitaire, sur 15 ans, la charge de travail avait augment.
Ensuite, elle raconte ce qu'elle a vcu depuis la crise de Covid-19 : l'augmentation de sa charge de travail, puis son burn out, puis la reprise de son travail, puis sa suspension sans salaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Avoir le covid" n'est pas grave en soit .


a dpend pour qui, dans les formes les plus graves t'as besoin d'oxygne.

===
Pourvu que ce soit le cas :
"La cinquime vague de Covid-19 est peut-tre la dernire", espre Olivier Vran



> Dans une interview accorde au Journal du Dimanche, le ministre de la Sant a prdit une "immunit renforce" des populations  l'chelle mondiale grce  la diffusion massive du variant Omicron, plus contagieux mais moins dangereux. Le variant Delta, plus svre, reste en revanche une menace.


Avec un peu de chance des variants encore moins dangereux qu'Omicron vont apparaitre et ils n'enverront personne  l'hpital.

----------


## foetus

> Pourquoi pas de source ?


 ::whistle::  parce que c'est 1 blog d'un journaliste dcri. Et son blog n'a pas vraiment de rdacteurs ni de modrateurs.
Mais tu as quelques nouvelles que les sites grand public ne sortent pas. L l'Omicron sans perte d'odorat ni de got, les audiences tl, Kate Middleton au piano, ...





> Il me semble que non vaccin c'est 0 dose


Attends le 15 janvier, avec le rappel rduit  4 mois  ::mouarf::  les gens avec 1 dose, 2 doses, 2 doses dpareilles,  ::mrgreen:: 
Lundi 3 janvier 2022 (aujourd'hui) nouveau conseil et nouvelle douille en perspective.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pass sanitaire : le dlai de la dose de rappel rduit  4 mois le 15 fvrier



> Dans un entretien au  Journal du dimanche , Olivier Vran a indiqu que le dlai pour faire sa dose de rappel passera bientt de sept  quatre mois.
> 
> Une information capitale pour conserver son pass sanitaire. Comme la indiqu Olivier Vran dans une interview publie par Le Journal du dimanche, dimanche 2 janvier, le dlai pour faire sa dose de rappel sera rduit  quatre mois ds le 15 fvrier et toute personne nayant pas reu sa nouvelle injection de vaccin contre le Covid-19 verra son pass sanitaire devenir inactif.


4 mois aprs la deuxime dose il faut recevoir une troisime dose pour garder son pass sanitaire.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi le gouvernement ne met pas en place le systme : une dose donne 4 mois de pass sanitaire.
L a me semble compliqu inutilement.

Si quelqu'un reoit sa deuxime dose en mars, est-ce que a lui donne un pass sanitaire ?
Normalement si tu viens de te faire vacciner t'es plutt bien protg pendant 4 mois, donc a devrait te donner droit  un pass sanitaire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Que le Omicron soit moins dangereux, ca va dans le sens de l'volution. Ryu le soulignait il y a quelques semaines, l'espoir principal reste qu'un variant du Covid devienne majoritaire tout en n'tant pas dangereux pour l"homme(mais bien pour les autres versions du COVID).

On y est peut tre en ce moment, nous verrons bien.

En attendant, a pose quand mme la question des mutation, parce que plus de transmissions, c'est plus de variants potentiels... et le Omicron balaye plus facilement les protections offertes par le vaccin. Comme nous ne savons pas pourquoi les enfants ne sont pas ou peu touch par exemple, il n'est pas exclu qu'un variant soit plus dangereux pour d'autres catgories de population dans le futur.


Maintenant, pour le sujet de lhpital, je pense qu'on a mal ragit avec le Sgur de la sant. 
Le gouvernement a pris une mauvaise dcision, et les soignants leur ont servis d'idiots utiles.

On a des hpitaux en sous effectifs, avec des rythme de 12 heures, des arrts maladies qui se multiplie et des burn out.
On a un hpital qui n'arrive pas  grer une pidmie sans grands sacrifices.

La rponse du Sgur : on file une augmentations aux soignants... 
Je suis dsol, mais c'est compltement con.

On a jamais rduit les arrts maladie, les accidents du travail et les burn out avec de l'argent, au contraire. On peut rendre le poste plus attractif, mais au del de l'argent, c'est bien tous les impacts sur la vie des soignants qui font que ces mtiers sont moins attirants.

De mon cot, je n'oserai jamais faire bosser des informaticiens avec ces rythmes, parce que les rsultats seraient minables. (dj au bout de 6-8h de boulot c'est pas terrible)
Quand on a ce genre de problme, il faut tout simplement repartir sur un rythme soutenable par des humains. Et si travailler 12h l'tait, a fait longtemps que les usines tournerait en 2*12 et non en 3*8.
Il faut galement rduire la charge de travail, donc recruter dans les services.

Et la, tu obtiens non seulement la main duvre des personnes recrutes, mais galement celle des personnes qui ne sont plus arrtes.
Tu rduis au passage tes accidents du travail de manire significatives, ce qui mcaniquement augmente la satisfaction des services et la proportion de personnes actives.

Ce sont des dcisions structurantes pour des dcennies... engageantes pour l'tat.
Pas comme une augmentation de 100 ou 200 euros qui sera rattrape sur les prochaines annes en dclassement du point d'indice.

Que les soignants n'aient pas t capable de dpasser les petites revendications individualistes pour avoir une vision plus large est bien dommage. Ils auraient du leur envoyer les augmentations a la figure.
Mais a aurait voulu dire accepter que 12h de travail c'est trop... ce que peu infirmiers que je connais reconnaissent. A chaque fois j'entends, mais si, j'en suis capable, je fais aussi bien mon travail aprs 11h de travail que le reste du temps... J'en doute fortement. Mais les jours de repos en famille sont devenu un des avantages de ce mtier... avantage auquel ils ne sont pas prt  renoncer.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> On a jamais rduit les arrts maladie, les accidents du travail et les burn out avec de l'argent, au contraire. On peut rendre le poste plus attractif, mais au del de l'argent, c'est bien tous les impacts sur la vie des soignants qui font que ces mtiers sont moins attirants.
> 
> De mon cot, je n'oserai jamais faire bosser des informaticiens avec ces rythmes, parce que les rsultats seraient minables. (dj au bout de 6-8h de boulot c'est pas terrible)
> Quand on a ce genre de problme, il faut tout simplement repartir sur un rythme soutenable par des humains. Et si travailler 12h l'tait, a fait longtemps que les usines tournerait en 2*12 et non en 3*8.
> Il faut galement rduire la charge de travail, donc recruter dans les services.
> 
> Et la, tu obtiens non seulement la main duvre des personnes recrutes, mais galement celle des personnes qui ne sont plus arrtes.
> Tu rduis au passage tes accidents du travail de manire significatives, ce qui mcaniquement augmente la satisfaction des services et la proportion de personnes actives.
> 
> ...


Il ne viendrait  l'ide de personne d'aller puiser dans le personnel administratif, et de le foutre sur le terrain ? Si remplir encore et toujours plus de papier , nager en plein dlire bureaucratique vous soigne ... moi non .  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Il ne viendrait  l'ide de personne d'aller puiser dans le personnel administratif, et de le foutre sur le terrain ? Si remplir encore et toujours plus de papier , nager en plein dlire bureaucratique vous soigne ... moi non .


Ca ne me parait pas du tout les mmes comptences. 
Aprs, si le sens du message tait : laisser les gens soigner plutt que de perdre du temps  faire de ladministratif, c'est diffrent.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui,  10h08, Le Figaro a ouvert un sondage : Approuvez-vous la mise en place du passe vaccinal ?

 l'heure o j'cris ce message, les rsultats sont les suivants :
Oui : 42,11 %Non : 57,89 %Nombre de votants : 166 062

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui : 42,11 %


Les sondages sur internet a ne veut rien dire, le camp du oui peut trs bien tricher pour augmenter son score. Il doit y avoir des groupes de discussions de gens pro LREM qui s'organisent pour mener des actions.

Encore une fois le gouvernement essaie de diviser le peuple, il essaie clairement de monter les vaccins contre les non-vaccins.
Alors que ce n'est pas de la faute des non-vaccins si les vaccins attrapent la maladie, ou si les variants mutent et deviennent rsistant aux vaccins.

Pendant que les vaccins mettent toute la faute sur les nons-vaccins, ils oublient le rle du gouvernement dans la pandmie, a fait 15 ans que les gouvernements successifs dtruisent l'hpital public et depuis le dbut de la pandmie le gouvernement a fait beaucoup d'erreurs. 

====
J'aime pas Olivier Vran, il m'insupporte presque autant que Grald Darmanin.
Pass vaccinal : change tendu entre Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Olivier Vran  l'Assemble nationale



> "Nous sommes exasprs par cette incapacit  prvoir,  organiser  lavance et cette manie de tout faire au dernier moment dans la cohue et la prcipitation", a dclar le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne. "Vous avez sem un chaos indescriptible du fait de votre imprvoyance", a-t-il ajout, prenant pour exemple rcent la publication la veille de la rentre d'un nouveau protocole sanitaire  l'cole. 
> 
> "Nous tions contre le pass sanitaire, nous voici contre le pass vaccinal parce quil est 100% inefficace. 91% de la population ligible est vaccine et vous en faites un titre de gloire", a poursuivi Jean-Luc Mlenchon. "Admettons, mais  quoi a sert, si aussitt il y a 500.000 contaminations par jour ?"


On peut trs bien avoir reu 4 doses et tre contre le pass vaccinal.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Aprs, si le sens du message tait : laisser les gens soigner plutt que de perdre du temps  faire de ladministratif, c'est diffrent.


C'est exactement cela

----------


## escartefigue

Bonsoir,




> Les sondages sur internet a ne veut rien dire, le camp du oui peut trs bien tricher pour augmenter son score. Il doit y avoir des groupes de discussions de gens pro LREM qui s'organisent pour mener des actions.


Le mme argument peut tre donn pour les dfenseurs du "non",  l'arrive a ne doit pas changer grand chose au rsultat.
Et puis ce n'est pas le plus important, ce qui compte c'est de savoir si la dcision est la bonne, et pour le savoir, il faut prendre du recul par rapport aux vnments, c'est donc encore trop tt pour le dire





> Encore une fois le gouvernement essaie de diviser le peuple, il essaie clairement de monter les vaccins contre les non-vaccins.


Le gouvernement ne fait que relayer ce qui disent les experts sur ce sujet et surtout la quasi totalit des professionnels de sant. 
Tout simplement parce que les non-vaccins, bien que trs minoritaires dans la population, reprsentent la moiti des patients hospitaliss et 90% des cas graves !
Voyez par exemple ce qu'en dit la revue du praticien ici





> Alors que ce n'est pas de la faute des non-vaccins si les vaccins attrapent la maladie, ou si les variants mutent et deviennent rsistant aux vaccins.


D'une part, plus il y a de non vaccins, plus la pandmie dure et donc plus les probabilits d'apparition de variants augmentent.
Les statistiques sur ce sujet sont sans appel : 12 fois plus de contaminations par un non vaccin !

D'autre part, toutes ces personnes non vaccines qui amplifient la surcharge du personnel hospitalier provoquent des reports de soins dont sont victimes les patients d'autres pathologies. Ces reports de soins peuvent avoir des consquences graves.

----------


## Pyramidev

Notre gouvernement mise principalement sur la discrimination contre les gens pas assez vaccins, y compris des soignants dont on a cruellement besoin, et dlaisse des solutions  long terme, par exemple la gnralisation des purificateurs d'air.

 un moment donn, il faudrait que notre socit s'organise pour que,  terme, la majorit des citoyens n'ait plus besoin de recevoir une injection d'un vaccin exprimental tous les 3 mois.

Je ne suis pas un partisan de La France insoumise, mais je vais relayer des coups de gueule de trois de leurs dputs : Mathilde Panot (5m25), Ugo Bernalicis (14m22) et Jean-Luc Mlenchon (14m48).

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

La vaccination n'est pas obligatoire, et le gouvernement accable les non vaccins. Ma conclusion est simple, ce gouvernement est schizophrne (dsorganisation de la pense).

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> "_Pourquoi ils ajoutent des index alors qu'il y a des stats_"
> Allez poser la question  vos DBA, vous les ferez bien rire 
> 
> Apprenez les fondamentaux des bases de donnes relationnelles, a vous vitera de dire, et pire, de rpter des normits


Mes collgues DBA sont rentrs de vacances. On verra bien qui rira le dernier.

Je te tiens au courant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le variant Omicron semble tre une excellente nouvelle, parce qu'on bat les records de contaminations, mais les services hospitaliers ont dj t plus saturs, alors que :
- la destruction de l'hpital public a continu
- il y a eu des dmissions
- il y a eu des licenciements

Notre systme est trs mauvais pour grer les pidmies ( chaque grippe ou gastro c'est le bordel) et pourtant il semble que c'est suffisant pour grer Omicron.
Vivement l'apparition des prochains variants car ils seront probablement encore moins dangereux qu'Omicron. Ils peuvent tre aussi rsistants aux vaccins et aussi contagieux qu'ils veulent, si ils sont moins dangereux qu'un rhume c'est pas grave.  :+1: 

"50  80% MOINS SVRE": UN MEMBRE DU CONSEIL SCIENTIFIQUE QUALIFIE LA FLAMBE D'OMICRON DE "COMPLTEMENT DIFFRENTE"



> "On le fait aussi parce qu'on est devant un variant, qui, on le sait maintenant, est moins svre que les variants prcdents: de 50  80% moins svre. On est devant un variant qui a une dure, avant l'apparition des symptmes, qui est passe de cinq  trois jours. On est devant une population, si on prend les plus de 12 ans, qui a reu  90% deux doses de vaccin", a-t-il dtaill sur notre antenne.


Covid-19 : "Il est probable que nous ayons tous acquis une forme d'immunit", indique Olivier Vran



> "Vu le taux de contaminations dans notre pays et sur la plante, il est probable que nous ayons tous acquis une forme d'immunit ou par la vaccination, ou par l'infection, ou les deux", a indiqu Olivier Vran, le ministre de la Sant, lundi 3 janvier sur France Inter aprs avoir affirm que "peut-tre" nous faisions face  "la dernire des vagues" de Covid-19. Selon lui,  l'issue de la premire vague, alors qu'il n'y avait pas encore de vaccin, "4  5 % de la population avait atteint une forme d'immunit", alors qu' "l'issue de la vague Omicron", l'immunit sera "largement suprieure  50 %, voire quasiment de l'ordre de 100 % avec la vaccination".


====
Le pass vaccinal n'a pas beaucoup de sens, parce que tu peux tre vaccin et contaminer les autres. Les vaccins peuvent tre contagieux.
C'tait trs bien l'histoire du pass sanitaire, parce que si t'es ngatif, t'es ngatif et t'as pas de raison de perdre des droits.
Avoir reu une dose il y a moins de 4 mois, c'est bien, mais on devrait demander un test en plus.

----------


## Invit

Nan mais l'hpital c'est comme une autoroute si t'as trop de voitures a bouchonne. Bah l c'est pareil. 

Du coup le meilleur moyen de rsoudre les bouchons c'est de supprimer des voitures.

Le meilleur moyen de rsoudre les problmes de l'hpital c'est de supprimer les malades cf Aurore Berge 

https://twitter.com/EnModeMacaron/st...p2V8TtNKw&s=19

----------


## pmithrandir

> On peut trs bien avoir reu 4 doses et tre contre le pass vaccinal.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi la dessus.

Je suis pour la vaccination, mais le pass vaccinal me semble une mauvaise ide. Je pense que le pass sanitaire tait mieux dos.
En particulier, parce que l'tat n'a jamais oblig formellement a faire un traitement, donc ca sera un prcdent.
Quand on a un tel niveau de vaccination, on a plus besoin d'aller chercher au dessus. Le temps aurait fait plier la moiti des non vaccin en plus d'ici quelques mois sans plus d'efforts.



> Le meilleur moyen de rsoudre les problmes de l'hpital c'est de supprimer les malades cf Aurore Berge


De supprimer les malades qui ont besoin d'y aller...

On sait grer plusieurs millions de franais malade en France avec la medecine de ville.
Ce qu'on ne sait pas grer c'est des centaine de milliers d'hospitalisation.




> Pendant que les vaccins mettent toute la faute sur les non-vaccins, ils oublient le rle du gouvernement dans la pandmie, a fait 15 ans que les gouvernements successifs dtruisent l'hpital public et depuis le dbut de la pandmie le gouvernement a fait beaucoup d'erreurs.


Oui, il y a une responsabilit des gouvernements des 30 dernires annes dans cette situation.
Mais ca on ne peut rien y changer.

La situation aujourd'hui, c'est des lits qui ferment par manque de soignant, donc une contrainte non ajustable.
vacciner les gens, c'est 30% de capacit hospitalire en plus... l'quivalent de 10 ans d'efforts pour corriger les problmes de lhpital.



Aprs, quand JL mlenchon dit : a quoi ca sert de vacciner si on a 500 000 cas par jour, je pense qu'il peut reprendre des cours de collge sur le principe d'un virus et de a vaccination.

La vaccination entraine ton corps  produire des anticorps. Anticorps qui ragissent avec quelques jours de retard sur une contamination.
La schma est toujours le mme
contaminationidentification du virusSi virus inconnu, test de plusieurs anticorps (tape qui peut prendre plusieurs semaines)production d'anticorps en masse depuis le modle d'anticorps correct (2-3J)

On a donc toujours une priode ou nous sommes contamins, et parfois contaminants comme dans le cas du corona virus.
La diffrence majeure entre vaccins et non vaccins, c'est qu'un vaccin aura une rponse immunitaire en 3 jours, donc le virus n'aura eu le temps de se propager que partiellement dans le corps. Le corps du non vaccin mettra 15-21 jours  rpondre, sera extrmement contagieux et potentiellement en danger de mort... car son corps ne survivra pas assez longtemps pour trouver et produire les anticorps adapts.

----------


## Gunny

> Aprs, quand JL mlenchon dit : a quoi ca sert de vacciner si on a 500 000 cas par jour, je pense qu'il peut reprendre des cours de collge sur le principe d'un virus et de a vaccination.


Mlenchon a t trs raisonnable au dbut de la pandmie, mais depuis quelques mois il est tomb la tte la premire dans le panneau anti-Macron et commence  dire tout et n'importe quoi, pourvu que ce soit vu comme une opposition  Macron. Elle va tre belle la prsidentielle, parfois je me dis que, pour gagner, la seule chose que Macron a  faire c'est s'asseoir sur ses mains et attendre sans rien dire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils n'ont pas tous les statuts vaccinaux :
95,58 % de vaccins parmi les cas domicron en Allemagne : lInstitut Robert Koch reconnat une erreur de chiffres



> Ainsi, sur 10 443 cas domicron, le statut vaccinal tait en fait disponible pour 5 117 personnes (et non 4 206). Linformation qui peut dsormais tre dduite de ces chiffres est que 78,56 % des cas dinfection par omicron pour lequel le statut vaccinal tait connu concernaient des vaccins, et un peu moins de 22 % des non-vaccins. Des donnes quil faut toujours prendre avec prudence, puisque 51 % des statuts vaccinaux demeurent encore indisponibles.


Ils risquent de porter malheur  dire des trucs comme a :
Covid-19 : le Danemark annonce la  fin de la pandmie dans deux mois  avec Omicron



> Les autorits sanitaires danoises sont optimistes. Selon elles, le pays devrait rapidement retrouver une vie normale aprs une dernire vague du variant Omicron, rapporte le Daily Mail.  Je pense quon en a pour deux mois, et puis jespre que linfection commencera  se calmer et que nous retrouverons une vie normale , a dclar sur la chane Danish TV 2, Tyra Grove Krause, qui dirige le dpartement dpidmiologie de lInstitut national du Srum au Danemark.  Omicron amne la fin de la pandmie , a-t-elle assur.


Les virus mutent et on ne peut pas anticiper ce qui va arriver, et eux ils disent "Omicron est l pour rester".

----------


## Gunny

> Ils risquent de porter malheur  dire des trucs comme a :
> Covid-19 : le Danemark annonce la  fin de la pandmie dans deux mois  avec Omicron


Ok je parle danois et je peux dire que la directrice du SSI n'a absolument pas dit que la pandmie est finie dans 2 mois. Dans son discours en danois elle dit que l'pidmie va fortement augmenter pour atteindre un pic fin janvier, puis a va redescendre progressivement pour atteindre un niveau plus normal (quoi que cela veuille dire, je suppose "avant Omicron") pour le dbut du printemps. C'est un poil plus nuanc que "c'est fini dans 2 mois". Elle dit aussi que malgr que Omicron a moins de chance d'envoyer les gens  l'hpital, les hospitalisations vont augmenter et peser lourdement sur le systme de sant. 
Et c'est  supposer qu'il n'apparaisse pas de nouveau variant qui change encore la donne, ce qui est franchement trs optimiste compte tenu du nombre astronomique de contaminations que l'on va voir ce mois-ci...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mlenchon a t trs raisonnable au dbut de la pandmie, mais depuis quelques mois il est tomb la tte la premire dans le panneau anti-Macron et commence  dire tout et n'importe quoi, pourvu que ce soit vu comme une opposition  Macron. Elle va tre belle la prsidentielle, parfois je me dis que, pour gagner, la seule chose que Macron a  faire c'est s'asseoir sur ses mains et attendre sans rien dire.


Tu remarqueras que c'est exactement ce qu'il fait.

il va aller jouer en Europe, rcolter 2 ou 3 succs sur des sujets qui intresse les franais, (au moins des beaux engagements) et on sera dj)  la prsidentielle.
Tous les autres auront jou les hargneux et par la mme dmontr leur inadquation pour le poste... quand lui aura montr qu'il peut non seulement mener la France, mais aussi l'Europe en mme temps...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour.
> 
> La vaccination n'est pas obligatoire, et le gouvernement accable les non vaccins. Ma conclusion est simple, ce gouvernement est schizophrne (dsorganisation de la pense).


Dois je en conclure qu'une personne qui ne peut pas faire sa troisime car elle a le covid entre temps , est considre comme dangereuse ? 

---

Allez pour la petite anecdote : j'ai eu le variant : delta/indien la semaine du 26 dcembre.

Ma deuxime dose datait du 15/20 juillet 2021. Je devais faire ma troisime dose de rappel le 15 janvier 2022.

Conseil du pharmacien : attendre minimum 2 mois pour votre dose 3 de rappel
Conseil du toubib : attendre 6 mois pour votre dose de rappel

> dose 3 reporte  juin thoriquement

---

De manire  pouvoir continuer de faire mon "train quotidien" , j'attends un certificat de rtablissement . Celui ci  la mme valeur qu'un certificat de vaccination . Selon les dcisions gouvernementales, la dure pour avoir la troisime dose va possiblement changer . Ainsi je ferai ma dose 3 entre mars et juin ... 

C'est un ddale de rgle de gestion qui devient kafkaien au final !




> Nan mais l'hpital c'est comme une autoroute si t'as trop de voitures a bouchonne. Bah l c'est pareil. 
> 
> Du coup le meilleur moyen de rsoudre les bouchons c'est de supprimer des voitures.
> 
> Le meilleur moyen de rsoudre les problmes de l'hpital c'est de supprimer les malades cf Aurore Berge 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EnModeMacaron/st...p2V8TtNKw&s=19


Pour tout bon gestionnaire de rseau qui se respecte, quand j'entends ce type d'argument je bondis au plafond !  :8O: 

C'est l'infra qu'on adapte au flux ... Pas l'inverse ! C'est une question de bon sens ... Dans un magasin quand vous avez de la demande vous ouvrez des caisses ! Bah avec une autoroute on ajoute des voies ...  

Cela me fait penser  un propos d'une ministre franais : " augmenter le prix des mdicaments pour que les gens soient moins malade " ... C'est dbile comme mode de rflexion est pourtant c'est qu'on fait croire ... La "dmobilit" pour ceux qui ceux qui on dj . Tout faire pour ne pas gnrer de mouvement . 

Essentiel pas essentiel comme dirait l'autre.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est l'infra qu'on adapte au flux ... Pas l'inverse ! C'est une question de bon sens ... Dans un magasin quand vous avez de la demande vous ouvrez des caisses ! Bah avec une autoroute on ajoute des voies ...


Mouais m'enfin tout le monde de dit qu'il faut plus investir dans la prvention  :;): 
Ca formulation a peut-tre t maladroite... mais bon aller aux soins intensifs c'est pas comme si ca n'avait pas de consquence
Sjourner en soins intensifs peut provoquer des symptmes souvent trs invalidants
Donc diminuer le nombre de malade n'est pas une si mauvaise ide...

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui,  10h07, Le Figaro a ouvert un sondage : Etes-vous favorable  lapplication du passe vaccinal pour les 12-17ans ?

 l'heure o j'cris ce message, les rsultats sont les suivants :
Oui : 36,38 %Non : 63,62 %Nombre de votants : 128 324

 propos des enfants et adolescents, je relaie une vido :




La vido est assez longue (52m48) et part dans plein de directions. L'un des sujets abords est la souffrance psychologiques des enfants et des adolescents.

----------


## Invit

> Pour tout bon gestionnaire de rseau qui se respecte, quand j'entends ce type d'argument je bondis au plafond ! 
> 
> C'est l'infra qu'on adapte au flux ... Pas l'inverse ! C'est une question de bon sens ... Dans un magasin quand vous avez de la demande vous ouvrez des caisses ! Bah avec une autoroute on ajoute des voies ...  
> 
> Cela me fait penser  un propos d'une ministre franais : " augmenter le prix des mdicaments pour que les gens soient moins malade " ... C'est dbile comme mode de rflexion est pourtant c'est qu'on fait croire ... La "dmobilit" pour ceux qui ceux qui on dj . Tout faire pour ne pas gnrer de mouvement . 
> 
> Essentiel pas essentiel comme dirait l'autre.


C'est faux car le flux s'adapte aux infrastructures, la preuve en est que des que tu ajoutes des voies le flux augmente.

Et tu vas pas mettre une autoroute  16 voies pour grer un bouchon entre 7 et 9 h et 18 et 19h.

Bah pour les hpitaux c'est pareil. Enfin a devrait mais bon certains mdecins grassement pays pour leurs responsabilits ont tout fait pour ne pas en prendre.

Ils sont pays avec mes impts a ne devraient pas tre  eux de dcider.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Mouais m'enfin tout le monde de dit qu'il faut plus investir dans la prvention 
> Ca formulation a peut-tre t maladroite... mais bon aller aux soins intensifs c'est pas comme si ca n'avait pas de consquence
> Sjourner en soins intensifs peut provoquer des symptmes souvent trs invalidants
> Donc diminuer le nombre de malade n'est pas une si mauvaise ide...


La prvention passe aussi par un certain dimensionnement en amont des infras ... Un exemple ici en Belgique. Depuis le milieu des annes 2000 il y a une pnurie de pompiers ! C'est pas comme ci on avait rduit le risque d'incendie ou de catastrophe quelconque pour autant ... 

Plusieurs exemples 

> catastrophe de Saint Ghislain suite  fuite de GAZ (en 2004)
> attentat de Bruxelles en 2016
> inondations en 2021

A chaque fois les franais sont venus filer un coup de main aux Belges ...

Il y a un seuil critique de saturation en de du quel , cela suppose d'augmenter les capacits ... Nombres de petits hpitaux/cliniques/maternits ferms , lits ferms, personnel inexistants ... Jusqu'au jour ou l'on paralyse totalement le fonctionnement spatiotemporelle d'une zone ... car on a pas assez de monde pour grer, ni dinfras adaptes pour subvenir  la demande. 




> C'est faux car le flux s'adapte aux infrastructures


Malheureusement non ... C'est que ton infra est dj sous capacitaire. Plus communment appel "goulet dtranglement" ou "bride". Cres une chaine de traitement , et dplaces tes conditions. Ton "bouchon" va se dplacement de l'aval vers l'amont . 

Tu as toujours autant de demande, tu as beau mettre de plus en de condition / restriction ton flux entrant, continue d'tre le mme ... 




> La preuve en est que des que tu ajoutes des voies le flux augmente.


La encore c'est une ide reue ... Je vois le paradoxe de Braess sortir du bois . 

Rduire d'une bande une voie de communication , ne va pas faire disparaitre les encombrements.

Ce qui occupe l'espace au point d'arrive, ne disparait pas si tu supprimer une voie . 

Exemple avec le BP parisiens. Il y passe 1,2 millions de voitures quotidiennement. En passant de 4  3 voies , Paris ne pas perdre des habitants et des activits conomiques. Autre exemple , un accident avant une gare de page , ne fait pas passer moins de client . Simplement tu va a une retenu en amont qui n'a fait que dplacer le problme .




> Et tu vas pas mettre une autoroute  16 voies pour grer un bouchon entre 7 et 9 h et 18 et 19h.


Pas  ce point non plu




> Bah pour les hpitaux c'est pareil.


Les hpitaux saturent car ils sont "sous dimensionns" tout simplement ... 

---

Exemple : les Suisses ont expriment trs rcemment le risque systmique d'une infrastructure majeure totalement coupe.

L'apparition d'un trou sur la ligne CFF Lausanne-Genve, extrmement emprunte, a totalement paralys la circulation des trains pendant plusieurs jours.

Rsultat, les Suisses Romands veulent un trac nouveau et alternatif !

https://www.tdg.ch/geneve-veut-des-s...e-374492472134
https://www.letemps.ch/suisse/trou-t...resonner-berne

Ligne fortement emprunte , qui demande un augmentation de la capacit (un doublement des voies par exemple).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Un variant franais dcouvert dans le sud de la France : https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/01/04/...s-10026413.php

Fallait s'en douter le covid sature les standards des CPAM : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1122934/...ne-repond-plus

----------


## foetus

M. Blachier a dit (en gros)  ::mrgreen::  : "Si on n'avait pas autant test (*), la vague Omicron aurait t prise pour du Delta et ne se serait pas vu. C'est la vague fantme"

*: tester les gamins de 12 ans 3 fois par semaine, 1 milliards d'uros en tests en dcembre, ...

Il me semble que c'est la mme stratgie du gouvernement que l'anne dernire : tester massivement pour faire apparatre 1 vague
Et toujours l'anne dernire, le pic a commenc au alentour de 10 janvier (jusqu'en mai) : donc attendons 1 peu  ::wow:: 


Tiens personne en a parl, mais le gouvernement a pris des dcisions dimanche la veille de la rentre (et cela a mal pass LOUL  ::roll:: ), dont : tu es vaccin, tu n'as plus besoin d'tre isol en cas contact.

----------


## Invit

Blanchier c'est une girouette un jour il dit blanc le lendemain il est trait de raciste.

Bref.

Au moins les Lacombe, Delfrassi et co sont cohrents dans leur connerie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et toujours l'anne dernire, le pic a commenc au alentour de 10 janvier (jusqu'en mai) : donc attendons 1 peu


Ce ne sont pas les mmes variants qui circulent donc ce n'est pas la mme chose. Il parait qu'en Afrique du Sud le nombre de cas  trs vite chut.
Se faire contaminer par le variant Omicron c'est moins grave que de se faire contaminer par le variant Delta par exemple.
Si le variant Omicron circule autant c'est en partie parce qu'il y a un paquet de porteurs sain, c'est pour cela qu'on pousse les gens  se faire tester, il faut absolument identifier le plus de porteur sain possible.
Quand t'as des symptmes tu t'isoles naturellement parce qu'avec la fivre et la fatigue t'as la flemme de sortir, en plus tu sais que tu peux refiler ta maladie aux autres, alors que t'es asymptomatique t'as besoin de te faire tester pour savoir que tu peux contaminer les autres.

----------


## Pyramidev

Nouvelle tempte mdiatique :
Emmanuel Macron veut  emmerder  les non-vaccins  jusquau bout  Un prsident ne devrait pas dire a  : lopposition scandalise par les propos de Macron sur les non-vaccins

Quelques extraits des dclarations d'Emmanuel Macron :
 Nous mettons une pression sur les non-vaccins en limitant pour eux, autant que possible, laccs aux activits de la vie sociale.  Cest une toute petite minorit qui est rfractaire. Celle-l, comment on la rduit ?  On la rduit, pardon de le dire, comme a, en lemmerdant encore davantage.  Moi, je ne suis pas pour emmerder les Franais. Je peste toute la journe contre ladministration quand elle les bloque. Eh bien l, les non-vaccins, jai trs envie de les emmerder. Et donc on va continuer de le faire, jusquau bout.

----------


## pmithrandir

Petite analyse du monde ce matin : 
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...0_4355770.html

En voyant cela, on comprend mieux les propos de Macron hier je trouve...
Si les 5M de non vaccins l'taient, lhpital aurait une activit normale, et la vague omicron naurait rien chang du tout  nos habitudes...

Je pense que le passe vaccinal n'est pas la solution, mais c'est vrai que je comprend aussi qu'en tant que dirigeant, tu trouve une solution au problme, et que a cause d'une minorit ca ne passe pas... ca te gonfle srieusement.

Mais les gens sont sacrment extrme... la prof danglais de mon fils est bien plus disponible qu'avant.... elle a renonc a 22h de cours par semaine pour ne pas etre vaccine. Faut pouvoir se le permettre.

----------


## Gunny

> Petite analyse du monde ce matin : 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...0_4355770.html
> 
> En voyant cela, on comprend mieux les propos de Macron hier je trouve...
> Si les 5M de non vaccins l'taient, lhpital aurait une activit normale, et la vague omicron naurait rien chang du tout  nos habitudes...
> 
> Je pense que le passe vaccinal n'est pas la solution, mais c'est vrai que je comprend aussi qu'en tant que dirigeant, tu trouve une solution au problme, et que a cause d'une minorit ca ne passe pas... ca te gonfle srieusement.
> 
> Mais les gens sont sacrment extrme... la prof danglais de mon fils est bien plus disponible qu'avant.... elle a renonc a 22h de cours par semaine pour ne pas etre vaccine. Faut pouvoir se le permettre.


+1, un tout petit pourcentage de non-vaccin est assez pour engorger les hpitaux et faire durer la pandmie. Personnellement aprs 2 ans de pandmie j'en ai vraiment plein le cul des antivax, il n'y a aucune excuse  ne pas aller se faire vacciner (sauf raison mdicale valable), le monde ne tourne pas autour de votre nombril et les vaccins qui sont donns actuellement sont parmi les traitements les plus srs et les plus tudis de toute l'histoire de la mdecine. Le nombre de morts en France a dpass la population de Perpignan, il en faut encore combien de plus ? "Emmerder" les antivax c'est la seule alternative  rendre la vaccination obligatoire. 
Et non, refuser le vaccin ce n'est pas un geste anti-Macron, c'est un geste anti-social. La France n'est pas le seul pays au monde. Macron il n'en a rien  foutre, les antivax ce sont des idiots utiles, a lui permet de dvier l'attention de sa gestion catastrophique de la pandmie depuis le dbut. Les antivax sont une minorit et ne votent de toute faon pas pour Macron, donc il ne perd absolument rien  les antagoniser.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les antivax sont une minorit et ne votent de toute faon pas pour Macron, donc il ne perd absolument rien  les antagoniser.


Je ne susi mme pas sur qu'un seul candidat soit en mesure d'avoir les suffrage antivax.
Une grande partie ne vote jamais, par rejet du systme
L'autre se partage dans toutes les dominantes politiques, en particulier les extrmes complotistes

N'oublions aps que macron vise aussi les non vaccins non dogmatiques. Ces gens qui se laissent aller, qui n'ont pas besoin de passe sanitaire(je ne le sort que pour aller nager et manger au resto une fois apr semaine avec les collgues, cest pas particulirement essentiel)
Ceux la peuvent basculer quand les ennuis seront plus fort que la flemme...

----------


## micka132

> +1, un tout petit pourcentage de non-vaccin est assez pour engorger les hpitaux et faire durer la pandmie.


Tu sais, les non vax, une fois qu'ils ont chop le virus ils sont au moins autant immuniss que le vaccin.
Par ailleurs il reste quelques milliards de personne  vacciner, celles l mme qui ne sont pas vaccins pour des maladies beaucoup beaucoup plus ltale. Tu ne les vaccineras jamais. La pandmie, si elle doit durer, elle durera et ce n'est pas 5 millions de personnes supplmentaires  qui l'on va injecter un vaccin peu efficace contre la contamination qui changera quelque chose.





> il n'y a aucune excuse  ne pas aller se faire vacciner (sauf raison mdicale valable)


Tu peux me garantir qu'il n'y a aucun problme sur le long terme? Comment?




> le monde ne tourne pas autour de votre nombril et les vaccins qui sont donns actuellement sont parmi les traitements les plus srs et les plus tudis de toute l'histoire de la mdecine.


Le monde ne tourne pas autour du tien non plus. Les vaccins sont tellement bien tudis que l'on a pas accs au 3/4 d'entre eux, pourtant dans d'autre partie du monde c'est les notre qui ne sont pas valable. Que l'on me donne le choix, si l'on veut  tout prix imposer, d'un vaccin dit "classique".





> Le nombre de morts en France a dpass la population de Perpignan, il en faut encore combien de plus ?


Petit scoop: une grosse partie de ceux qui sont mort en avril l'anne dernire serait mort depuis d'autre chose. Dmographie lmentaire.





> Et non, refuser le vaccin ce n'est pas un geste anti-Macron, c'est un geste anti-social.


Un geste anti-social dans une socit qui accepte sans sourciller de cracher sur le fameux tat de droit, c'est si terrible que a? 




> Macron il n'en a rien  foutre, les antivax ce sont des idiots utiles, a lui permet de dvier l'attention de sa gestion catastrophique de la pandmie depuis le dbut. Les antivax sont une minorit et ne votent de toute faon pas pour Macron, donc il ne perd absolument rien  les antagoniser.


 Macron il en a surtout rien  foutre de la vie des gens. La gestion est peut tre catastrophique d'un point de vue sanitaire, mais elle ne l'est absolument pas d'un point de vue totalitaire. Faire avaler des petites couleuvres  chaque fois pour arriver  la couleuvre monstrueuse que l'on s'tait initialement fix.

----------


## Gunny

> Tu sais, les non vax, une fois qu'ils ont chop le virus ils sont au moins autant immuniss que le vaccin.
> Par ailleurs il reste quelques milliards de personne  vacciner, celles l mme qui ne sont pas vaccins pour des maladies beaucoup beaucoup plus ltale. Tu ne les vaccineras jamais. La pandmie, si elle doit durer, elle durera et ce n'est pas 5 millions de personnes supplmentaires  qui l'on va injecter un vaccin peu efficace contre la contamination qui changera quelque chose.


Non ils ne sont pas autant immuniss, et pendant qu'ils sont malades ils vont aller contaminer d'autres personnes,  un degr beaucoup plus lev que quelqu'un qui serait contamin malgr le vaccin. Ils risquent aussi beaucoup plus (x6) se de retrouver  l'hosto et donc d'occuper un lit qui pourrait bnficier  quelqu'un d'autre (et pour plus longtemps)




> Tu peux me garantir qu'il n'y a aucun problme sur le long terme? Comment?


Moi non mais des dizaines de milliers de personnes ont travaill d'arrache-pied  travers le monde dans le domaine de la recherche mdicale et ont quelque chose  dire sur le sujet. Les standards sont les mmes que pour les autres traitements et vaccins, donc si c'est pas assez pour toi je te recommande d'viter d'aller chez le mdecin ou  l'hpital (ou mme sortir de chez toi) parce qu' ce rythme l rien n'est assez sr.




> Le monde ne tourne pas autour du tien non plus. Les vaccins sont tellement bien tudis que l'on a pas accs au 3/4 d'entre eux, pourtant dans d'autre partie du monde c'est les notre qui ne sont pas valable. Que l'on me donne le choix, si l'on veut  tout prix imposer, d'un vaccin dit "classique".


Non c'est faux, les chiffres sont les mmes partout dans le monde. La dcision d'utiliser ou pas un vaccin est une dcision politique qui repose entre autre sur la balance bnfice/risque.




> Petit scoop: une grosse partie de ceux qui sont mort en avril l'anne dernire serait mort depuis d'autre chose. Dmographie lmentaire.


Ah donc c'est toi qui a une boule de cristal ?




> Un geste anti-social dans une socit qui accepte sans sourciller de cracher sur le fameux tat de droit, c'est si terrible que a?


Oui ? Je ne vois pas comment mettre en danger la vie des autres va arranger quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Les antivax sont une minorit et ne votent de toute faon pas pour Macron, donc il ne perd absolument rien  les antagoniser.





> Je ne susi mme pas sur qu'un seul candidat soit en mesure d'avoir les suffrage antivax.


Qu'appelez-vous "antivax" ? Ce qui compte, ce sont les antipasses, qui incluent aussi des gens triplement vaccins contre le Covid-19. Je ne sais pas quelle est leur proportion dans la population gnrale mais, parmi les lecteurs du Figaro, ils sont majoritaires :
57 % dsapprouvent la mise en place du passe vaccinal.63,23 % dsapprouvent lapplication du passe vaccinal pour les 12-17 ans.

 ma connaissance, les candidats antipasses sont (dans l'ordre alphabtique) : ric Zemmour, Florian Philippot, Franois Asselineau, Jean Lassalle, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, Marine Le Pen et Nicolas Dupont-Aignan.

Est-ce que j'en oublie ?

----------


## Invit

Si votre virus tait si dangereux que a la majorit des anti vacs devraient tre morts. a va faire 6 mois que le vaccin est disponible.

Or ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si votre virus tait si dangereux que a


C'est pas une question de dangerosit, c'est plus une question de saturation.
Quand il y a trop de malades en mme temps on arrte des services et c'est ce qu'on cherche  viter.

Si  la place du SARS-CoV-2 il y avait eu une grippe particulirement contagieuse, on serait dans une situation similaire, l'hpital serait satur et on chercherait des solutions pour viter que trop de gens tombent malade en mme temps.
Le problme ce n'est pas que des gens meurent, c'est que des gens passent  l'hpital et occupent des lits.

En 2022 l'hpital est particulirement affaiblit, puisque du personnel a t vir et il y a eu des dmissions.
Les infirmires quittent l'hpital : la vague de dmissions s'est accentue avec le Covid

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi, je ne suis pas pour emmerder les Franais. Je peste toute la journe contre ladministration quand elle les bloque. Eh bien l, les non-vaccins, jai trs envie de les emmerder. Et donc on va continuer de le faire, jusquau bout.


Cette phrase me donnerait presque envie de voter Macron  ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Non c'est faux, les chiffres sont les mmes partout dans le monde. La dcision d'utiliser ou pas un vaccin est une dcision politique qui repose entre autre sur la balance bnfice/risque.


A moins qu'il y ait des diffrences ethniques majeures, je ne vois pas comment le bnfice risque pourrait changer en fonction du pays dans lequel c'est tudi.

Blabla pour le reste, vous vous cachez derrire la science, mais vous tes dans une secte.

Si tu veux arreter de saturer les hopitaux : tu forces la vaccination des plus de 60 ans; retrait de la retraite pour ceux qui viennent pas. Le problme est rgl en 6 mois. Enfin avec vos paramtres...

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est pas une question de dangerosit, c'est plus une question de saturation.
> Quand il y a trop de malades en mme temps on arrte des services et c'est ce qu'on cherche  viter.
> 
> Si  la place du SARS-CoV-2 il y avait eu une grippe particulirement contagieuse, on serait dans une situation similaire, l'hpital serait satur et on chercherait des solutions pour viter que trop de gens tombent malade en mme temps.
> Le problme ce n'est pas que des gens meurent, c'est que des gens passent  l'hpital et occupent des lits.
> 
> En 2022 l'hpital est particulirement affaiblit, puisque du personnel a t vir et il y a eu des dmissions.
> Les infirmires quittent l'hpital : la vague de dmissions s'est accentue avec le Covid


Mince, je suis 100% d'accord avec Ryu...
Les bras m'en tombent...


ChemOuRoussOuJadot, on compte le nombre de mesure liberticide mise en place depuis le dbut de la pandmie pour ne pas saturer les hopitaux ?
Pour ne pas nous retrouver dans la situation des autres pays dans le monde qui n'ont pas eu ces mesures ?
L'italie qui triait ses malades en mars 2020 sur direction tatiques
L'inde ou l'oxygne manquait et ou les gens crevait devant les hopitaux
Tous les pays qui n'ont pas de structures hospitalires et qui n'ont donc rien pu faire ? (un de mes contact au Maroc me disait, ici quand on a le covid, on attend que ca passe et on espre que ca ira...)
Ou mme dans les DOM TOM come tahiti ou ils sont dbords par le COVID qui malmne tout, entraine du tri selon l'age, etc... en 2021 quand mme..

Moi j'en ai marre en tout cas...

----------


## pmithrandir

> A moins qu'il y ait des diffrences ethniques majeures, je ne vois pas comment le bnfice risque pourrait changer en fonction du pays dans lequel c'est tudi.


Si tu regardes tous les pays en dmocratie qui ont un certain niveau de richesse, ils utilisent tous les mmes vaccins.(avec lexception notable du royaume unis)
Les autres vaccins sont le fait de production nationale dans des pays dictatoriaux (Russie, chine, etc...) ou d'une politique agressive de soumission  un de ces 2 etats le plus souvent.

----------


## micka132

> Tous les pays qui n'ont pas de structures hospitalires et qui n'ont donc rien pu faire ? (un de mes contact au Maroc me disait, ici quand on a le covid, on attend que ca passe et on espre que ca ira...)


Oui il n'a pas de chance ton collgue d'avoir des autorits sanitaires autant incomptente ! Regardes moi ce protocole national covid  https://www.sante.gov.ma/Pages/activ...activiteID=336
Et ces rsultats en terme de mort
https://ourworldindata.org/explorers...ountry=FRA~MAR

Non vraiment on a de la chance en France

----------


## Mat.M

> Petit scoop: une grosse partie de ceux qui sont mort en avril l'anne dernire serait mort depuis d'autre chose. Dmographie lmentaire.


est-ce que vous avez des preuves afin d'tayer vos propos ?
S'il y a une surmortalit depuis mettons mars 2020 c'est une affirmation trs discutable.
Il faut voir les chiffres de l'volution dmographique le taux de mortalit etc...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> est-ce que vous avez des preuves afin d'tayer vos propos ?
> S'il y a une surmortalit depuis mettons mars 2020 c'est une affirmation trs discutable.
> Il faut voir les chiffres de l'volution dmographique le taux de mortalit etc...


+20% de surmortalit en Belgique en 2020, +15% la mme anne en France. 

En Belgique , d'aprs une tude stat, 75% des personnes dcdes qui avaient le covid on pu tre comptabilit. Il en manque 25% .

Cela reste empirique , sans interprtation . Qui dit mieux ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui il n'a pas de chance ton collgue d'avoir des autorits sanitaires autant incomptente ! Regardes moi ce protocole national covid  https://www.sante.gov.ma/Pages/activ...activiteID=336
> Et ces rsultats en terme de mort
> https://ourworldindata.org/explorers...ountry=FRA~MAR
> 
> Non vraiment on a de la chance en France


Et bien quand en plus de ca il te dit : (et faut aps oublier qu'il bosse dans l'IT, quelque chose qui paye bien en gnral)
 - on se teste pas, a coute trop cher
 - on peut pas tre soign donc on attend

etc...

Comment veux tu faire confiance dans des chiffres d'un pays qui ne peut pas suivre le rythme et ou la population n'a globalement pas les moyens de se soigner
c'est comme de dire qu'en inde il n y a pa eu beaucoup de mort... Soit tu crois les stats officielles, soit tu regardes plus loin et tu vois qu'il n y a ni test ni personne pour compter.

----------


## micka132

> Et bien quand en plus de ca il te dit : (et faut aps oublier qu'il bosse dans l'IT, quelque chose qui paye bien en gnral)
>  - on se teste pas, a coute trop cher
>  - on peut pas tre soign donc on attend


Nous n'avons pas plus l'argent qu'eux...On a juste la chance d'tre parmi les maitres du monde pour pouvoir faire n'importe quoi avec notre monnaie (jusqu' quand?).



> Comment veux tu faire confiance dans des chiffres d'un pays qui ne peut pas suivre le rythme et ou la population n'a globalement pas les moyens de se soigner.


H oui, c'est bien connu c'est toujours chez les autres que l'on maquille les chiffres. Mais en vrai, on peut dire a de n'importe quel maladie et/ou famine?
Donc quand on dit qu'il y 5 millions d'enfants de moins de 5 ans qui meurt chaque anne dans les pays pauvres, en vrai c'est peut etre 15 ? Dans tous les cas on est trs largement au dessus du covid, et sur des populations qui pourraient esprer vivre encore 60/70 ans, pas sur des gens qui en moyenne ont dj dpass lesprance de vie dans leurs pays (c'est juste pour relativiser, hein c'est pas histoire de dire bien fait pour les vieux).

----------


## Invit

> Mince, je suis 100% d'accord avec Ryu...
> Les bras m'en tombent...
> 
> 
> ChemOuRoussOuJadot, on compte le nombre de mesure liberticide mise en place depuis le dbut de la pandmie pour ne pas saturer les hopitaux ?
> Pour ne pas nous retrouver dans la situation des autres pays dans le monde qui n'ont pas eu ces mesures ?
> L'italie qui triait ses malades en mars 2020 sur direction tatiques
> L'inde ou l'oxygne manquait et ou les gens crevait devant les hopitaux
> Tous les pays qui n'ont pas de structures hospitalires et qui n'ont donc rien pu faire ? (un de mes contact au Maroc me disait, ici quand on a le covid, on attend que ca passe et on espre que ca ira...)
> ...


Oh mon dieu la vie tue il faut confiner tout le monde dans une bulle d'air.

C'est inacceptable de mourir en 2022.

Moi prsident j'interdirai la mort. Sauf ceux des autres pays quand on va chercher notre uranium. Ou quand on vend nos armes et qu'on prend notre comission mince j'en ai trop dit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mince, je suis 100% d'accord avec Ryu...
> Les bras m'en tombent...


Oui, a me fait a aussi de temps en temps (on dirait que toutes les ampoules ne sont pas grilles chez lui - c'est pas le cas de tous ici  :;):  )

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai une ide alors.

Puisque la mort n'est pas grave, mettons en place les mesures suivantes : 
 - autoriser la cigarette partout
 - arrter avec la ceinture de scurit et les siges auto
 - fermer les services des urgences... aprs tout on ne les as cr qu'au 20me siecle... et le samu national date de 1986... on vivait bien mieux avant(les 30 glorieuses...)
 - fermer des lits d'hopitaux... sauver des gens c'est tellement inutile.

La on sera sur d'conomiser plein d'argent et puis au prochain problme mdical bnin, tu mourras et tu auras atteint le bout de ta vie... peut tre un peu plus tot que prvu mais c'est la nature.

Et surtout, vive les engrais et autres projets cancerigene... Si la mort ne compte pas... pourquoi changer ca aussi.

----------


## Invit

Non j'ai mieux il suffit de confiner les gens et d'arrter l'conomie a fera plus de morts sur long terme.

C'est a que veulent les pro vacs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - autoriser la cigarette partout


Ce serait cool putain  ::heart::  ::heart:: 
J'aimerais bien retrouver l'ambiance des bars enfums de mon enfance.

a vient d'une loi de l'UE parce qu' Amsterdam t'as pas le droit de mettre de tabac dans tes joints, quand t'es au bar, au restaurant, au coffee shop, etc.
Il y a des gros systmes d'aration.

Vivement que le cannabis rcratif soit lgal en France, pas de tabac, pas de cancer  ::P: 
Bon aprs vu le montant du total des taxes sur le tabac, il doit y avoir largement de quoi payer toutes les chimios !




> Oh mon dieu la vie tue il faut confiner tout le monde dans une bulle d'air.


Avec un peu de chance ce sera bientt fini.
Macron sera triste, parce que l il est en marche vers la dictature.  ::massacre::  (d'ailleurs a fait flipper, parce que 4 mois avant une lection qui peut amener  une rlection le gouvernement se calme, mais aujourd'hui il est hyper nerv, si LREM passe en 2022, le gouvernement sera encore plus nerv qu'aujourd'hui  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: )

Il faut que des nouveaux variants encore moins dangereux qu'Omicron apparaissent, il y aura trs peu de cas Covid dans les hpitaux et on pourra enfin retrouver des liberts.  :+1:

----------


## micka132

> Puisque la mort n'est pas grave, mettons en place les mesures suivantes :


En fait le fond du problme vous (les "pro"vax) tes persuads que le vaccin est parfaitement inoffensif et qu'il est impossible d'avoir des effets  moyen long terme.
En partant de ce postulat, vous avec l'impression que l'on demande  tout un chacun de manger une mandarine tous les 4 mois pour sauver la plante.

Le seul problme, c'est que moi comme vous, comme toute la plante ne sait, en ralit strictement rien sur ces effets.
On a bien des expriences pour un certains nombre de vaccin qui gnralement ne tourne pas mal. Il se trouve que cette exprience ne s'applique pas aux vaccins qui sont autoriss chez nous ( ARNm et adnovirus).
Donc probablement qu'il ne se passera rien, et ca sera tant mieux. Mais peut tre pas. Alors pour sortir de ce dilemme on utilise chacun sa propre balance du bnfice risque.
Vous, vous ne voyez que le bnfice pour tout le monde (puisque aucun effet), moi je vois que le bnfice n'est pas trs grand dans mon cas et que j'ai un risque inconnu par le vaccin.  Si on tait face  Ebola, ou si j'avais 70 ans, probablement que je ne raisonnerais pas de la mme manire (risque infiniment plus grand du virus, ou risque du vaccin plus "petit" au regard de lesprance de vie qu'il reste  70 ans).

----------


## Invit

Ceux qui ce sont fait vacciner sont des cobayes, les plus jeunes d'entre eux en paieront peut tre les consquences d'ici 5  10 ans.

Mais bon ils vont te dire que c'tait ncessaire pour sauver des personnes en fin de vie.

----------


## Pyramidev

Il y a  la fois une incertitude sur les risques  long terme des variantes du Covid-19 et les risques  long terme des diffrents vaccins. L'avenir nous le dira.

En tout cas, face  ces incertitudes, je trouve scandaleux de faire passer les gens pas assez vaccins pour les boucs missaires de la saturation des hpitaux et d'obliger tout le monde  se faire injecter rgulirement des vaccins exprimentaux.

Les jeunes ont trs peu de chances de dvelopper une forme grave de Covid-19. Ce ne sont pas eux qui satureront les hpitaux. Laissez les gens valuer les bnfices et les risques.

----------


## Gunny

> En tout cas, face  ces incertitudes, je trouve scandaleux de faire passer les gens pas assez vaccins pour les boucs missaires de la saturation des hpitaux et d'obliger tout le monde  se faire injecter rgulirement des vaccins exprimentaux.


Les vaccins ne sont pas exprimentaux et les non-vaccins sont bien responsables de la saturation actuelle des hpitaux, directement et indirectement (et au del de la gestion minable des hpitaux par les gouvernements actuel et passs). Quand on ne veut pas tre trait comme un paria, on agit responsablement, sinon vous ne rcoltez que ce que vous semez. Le message de certains est littralement "j'en ai rien  foutre si je vous fais crever, moi je risque rien et puis vous allez mourir de toute faon". C'est quand mme fort de caf de venir se plaindre aprs que les gens vous vitent. C'est non seulement goste  l'extrme mais c'est en plus faux et par consquent compltement stupide : personne ne risque rien face au COVID, la balance risque/bnfice a dj t calcule par des gens dont c'est le boulot et la spcialit, et un quidam n'est pas plus malin qu'eux, pas plus que mon mdecin n'a de conseils  me donner en C#.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Ceux qui ce sont fait vacciner sont des cobayes, les plus jeunes d'entre eux en paieront peut tre les consquences d'ici 5  10 ans.
> 
> Mais bon ils vont te dire que c'tait ncessaire pour sauver des personnes en fin de vie.


C'est ce que pense aussi Yves Cochet. 

Tiens d'ailleurs celui ci en 2019 prdisait dj une catastrophe  venir : 



Rendez vous en 2025/2030 alors  :;): 




> Non j'ai mieux il suffit de confiner les gens et d'arrter l'conomie a fera plus de morts sur long terme.
> 
> C'est a que veulent les pro vacs.


Je suis pro vacs et contre l'arrt de lconomie  :;):  

Tu me classes dans quoi alors ?

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie un tmoignage d'une situation absurde : Pauline Chaniat, dentiste, est suspendue car non vaccine contre le Covid-19. De plus, elle est interdite de trouver un dentiste remplaant, alors qu'un remplaant vaccin contre le Covid-19 est disponible.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Petite analyse du monde ce matin : 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...0_4355770.html
> 
> En voyant cela, on comprend mieux les propos de Macron hier je trouve...


Bravo ! Quand bien mme il tient un discours indigne de sa fonction tu es toujours prsent pour dfendre sa majest. Mais qu'en est-t-il dans les autres pays ? Les autres dirigeants qui sont confronts aux mmes problmes et veulent gnraliser la vaccination parlent-ils d'*emmerder* ceux qui sont rticents ? *Non*. 

Macron est en campagne et il fait du populisme, c'est cela qui est inexcusable. C'est de mettre le dbat politique dans le caniveau tout comme le faisait Trump, qui est inexcusable.




> Je pense que le passe vaccinal n'est pas la solution, mais c'est vrai que je comprend aussi qu'en tant que dirigeant, tu trouve une solution au problme, et que a cause d'une minorit ca ne passe pas... ca te gonfle srieusement.


Lol, quelle solution a t-il trouv au problme ? C'est lui qui a cr les vaccins ou est-il le seul  vouloir gnraliser la vaccination ? Ni l'un ni l'autre.

Donc non seulement tu lui excuse tout mais en plus tu le pare de qualits qu'il n'a pas. Ta coupe est pleine de sirop bien trop sucr, cela en devient curant.

Quant  ses talents d'organisateur, on a encore vu le bordel qu'il a mis dans les coles en annonant les mesures sanitaires  mettre en place un dimanche en fin d'aprs midi, la veille de la rentre. Le pire c'est que ce n'est pas la premire fois. Pas plus que les anti vax, cet emmerdeur (puisque c'est un mot devenu acceptable que tu cautionnes) n'apprend rien des expriences passes, il n'a pas les qualits requises pour tre prsident. Et ce n'est pas de la thorie mais de la pratique puisque nous le voyons  l'oeuvre depuis cinq ans.

D'un autre ct, plus de 100 mdecins ranimateurs ont crit dernirement  Olivier Veran pour  lui demander de lever les tensions sur le recrutement des mdecins et augmenter durablement les capacits d'accueil en ranimation.



> Depuis le dbut de la pandmie, les professionnels des services de ranimation font face et leur rsilience n'est plus  prouver. Nanmoins, confronts aux vagues pidmiques successives et en l'absence de rponses concrtes aux difficults de leurs services, le doute et le dcouragement s'installent.


La seule rponse sera donc de dire que les anti vac sont des emmerdeurs, et toujours rien pour rsoudre les problmes de fond. Pas certain que c'tait la rponse qu'attendaient les mdecins. 

Mais comme il n'est pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir, je suppose que tu vas encore lui trouver des excuses. Je t'entends dj rpondre que cela fait 30 ans et nia nia nia, mais il s'agit des dcisions et des orientations  prendre aujourd'hui, pas de parler du pass. Et aujourd'hui c'est toujours rien, ou du symbolique. Quand je disais plus haut qu'il n'apprend rien, ce n'est pas une exagration de ma part. Ou alors il a des zones du cerveau bouches, genre AVC, et la seule chose qu'il ne peut pas apprendre, c'est l'intrt public... Ce qui l encore est rdhibitoire pour un prsident.

----------


## milky-way

> Les vaccins ne sont pas exprimentaux et les non-vaccins sont bien responsables de la saturation actuelle des hpitaux


Pour accder  l'hpital, en tout cas dans ma ville, il est ncessaire de prsenter le pass sanitaire, donc tre vaccin ou ngatif  Covid. Comment donc les non-vaccins pourraient tre responsable de sa saturation? 
Exprimentaux ou pas, mais dj plusieurs milliers des morts ont t reportes  VAERS suite  une vaccination Covid, plus que pour tous les autres vaccins confondus pendant une dure d'environ 30 ans il me semble. a en dit long sur leur potentielle dangerosit.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Je ne suis pas un partisan de La France insoumise, mais je vais relayer des coups de gueule de trois de leurs dputs : Mathilde Panot (5m25), Ugo Bernalicis (14m22) et Jean-Luc Mlenchon (14m48).


Aujourd'hui, je vous en relaie un quatrime.  ::mrgreen:: 
Cette fois, c'est Franois Ruffin (13m05) :

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> il est ncessaire de prsenter le pass sanitaire, donc tre vaccin ou ngatif  Covid.


Ceux ayant donc 2 doses, ne pouvant pas faire la 3me car ils ont eu la covid se retrouvent avec un "certificat de gurison/rtablissement" . 

Ce ssame c'est le test pcr "positif". Le certificat de gurison/rtablissement prend effet sur ce document  compter du 11me jour et reste valable 6 mois ... jusqu' la dose de rappel.

--- 

Je tire de mon exprience perso :

Dose 1 : 15 juin 2021
Dose 2 : 15 juillet 2021
Entre temps : la semaine du 27 dcembre : positif au variant delta/indien
Dose 3 : prvu le 15 janvier 2022
Dose report  juin (ou avril si changement dans le dlai) d'attente

---

Quand je lisais rcemment, qu'une partie de classe politique voulait ne pas reconnaitre le certificat de gurison/rtablissement ! 

Je vais tre cinglant la dessus = je ne suis pas un citoyen de seconde zone ou un paria en ayant eu covid !  ::evil::   ::alerte::   ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau:: 

https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/3...core-suspendus
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...a_4904953.html

---

On fait chier les personnes dans ma situation ? 

Faut en venir  produire de faux documents ? En mme temps pourquoi devrait on se considrer hors la loi, quand on vous sgrgue, et vous emmerde de la sorte ? . Autant retourner leur propres "armes" contre eux mmes.

Macron  bien dit "emmerder" , bah on lui renvoie la monnaie de sa pice et "on l'emmerde" . Comme dit l'adage "Pas trop de neige en haut ? Cela pue pas trop la merde en bas ?". 

---

Cette politique de pacotille on l'on prfre, emmerder le citoyen lamdba, qu'on considre comme un criminel par infantilisation . J'ai envie de dire, qu'ils aillent voir ailleurs faire chier la racaille qui pille, vole, viole, agresse, tue, trafique, truande ... Qu'on arrte d'emmerder le pkin moyen  la fin ! 

Le franais moyen , comme le touriste de passage en France ne sont pas des billes et encore moins des idiots. A force c'est  se demander si l'idiot n'est pas plutt macron lui mme et sa clic .

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> +1, un tout petit pourcentage de non-vaccin est assez pour engorger les hpitaux et faire durer la pandmie. Personnellement aprs 2 ans de pandmie j'en ai vraiment plein le cul des antivax, il n'y a aucune excuse  ne pas aller se faire vacciner (sauf raison mdicale valable), le monde ne tourne pas autour de votre nombril et les vaccins qui sont donns actuellement sont parmi les traitements les plus srs et les plus tudis de toute l'histoire de la mdecine. Le nombre de morts en France a dpass la population de Perpignan, il en faut encore combien de plus ? "Emmerder" les antivax c'est la seule alternative  rendre la vaccination obligatoire. 
> Et non, refuser le vaccin ce n'est pas un geste anti-Macron, c'est un geste anti-social. La France n'est pas le seul pays au monde. Macron il n'en a rien  foutre, les antivax ce sont des idiots utiles, a lui permet de dvier l'attention de sa gestion catastrophique de la pandmie depuis le dbut. Les antivax sont une minorit et ne votent de toute faon pas pour Macron, donc il ne perd absolument rien  les antagoniser.


Dans ton discours, tu oublies une chose. Le vaccin n'est pas obligatoire. Cest lgal de refuser la vaccination.

D'ailleurs, il suffit de se poser la question pourquoi le gouvernement ne rend pas la vaccination obligatoire, pour comprendre toute cette mascarade.

En fait le gouvernement ne le fait pas, car ni scientifiquement, ni constitutionnellement, il ne peut pas le faire.

Je suis d'ailleurs content que notre constitution et le serment d'hippocrate freinent les ardeurs de petits despotes. Et je remercie mes anctres.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Les non vaccins qui n'ont pas le droit de prendre l'avion, sont des mchants qui ont ramen le variant omicron depuis lAfrique du sud. Je n'en peux plus de toutes ces dbilits.

----------


## halaster08

> Alors pour sortir de ce dilemme on utilise chacun sa propre balance du bnfice risque.


Non
Tu as fait un calcul de bnfice/risque toi ? J'aimerais bien savoir sur quelle donnes tu t'es bas pour le faire et quelle mthodologie tu as appliqu.
Personnellement quand j'ai pas les comptences sur un sujet je prfre couter les experts plutt que me faire un avis au doigt mouill, or les experts sont quasi unanimes la balance bnfice/risque penche clairement cot vaccin, pour tout le monde, mme les jeunes.

----------


## Invit

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est ce que pense aussi Yves Cochet. 
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs celui ci en 2019 prdisait dj une catastrophe  venir : 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol les scientifiques prdisaient une hcatombe aussi pour le covid hein.

Au final il n'y a rien eu sauf la mise en place petit  petit d'une dictature sanitaire.

Ce matin la dmocratie franaise est tombe avec l'instauration du pass vaccinal.

Les non vaccins comme d'autres il y a 80 ans se font discriminer sur la seule base d'un petit bout de papier. Ils pourront se faire controller par des citoyens collabos ou la police.

Bah j'en sais rien je vois pas comment on peut tre vaccin et contre le confinement.

----------


## Invit

> Non
> Tu as fait un calcul de bnfice/risque toi ? J'aimerais bien savoir sur quelle donnes tu t'es bas pour le faire et quelle mthodologie tu as appliqu.
> Personnellement quand j'ai pas les comptences sur un sujet je prfre couter les experts plutt que me faire un avis au doigt mouill, or les experts sont quasi unanimes la balance bnfice/risque penche clairement cot vaccin, pour tout le monde, mme les jeunes.


Bah non c'est simple, si t'es vieux t'es  risque, c'est le premier facteur de comorbidit.

 Donc la majorit des jeunes n'ont pas  se faire vacciner car ils ne risquent rien.

La majorit des adultes < 50 ans sans comorbidits pareil.

En fait ils auraient du obliger la vaccination des + de 50 ans comme en Italie. Mais bon ya les lections.

----------


## milky-way

> les experts sont quasi unanimes la balance bnfice/risque penche clairement cot vaccin, pour tout le monde, mme les jeunes.


je ne sais pas comment ces "experts" peuvent avoir de l'expertise dans quelque chose qui est compltement nouveau. On ne pourra rellement juger de la scurit de ces vaccins que dans quelques dizaines des annes. Et en ce qui concerne ma sant je prfre me faire ma propre opinion que de faire confiance  des "experts".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les non vaccins qui n'ont pas le droit de prendre l'avion, sont des mchants qui ont ramen le variant omicron


C'est vrai que, dans les pays riches,  comme il y a beaucoup plus de gens vaccins que de gens non vaccins, les variants circulent principalement via des personnes vaccines.
Il y a beaucoup de vaccins qui portent la maladie. Quelque part a "oriente" un peu les variants dans des versions plus rsistantes aux vaccins. C'est comme la comptition dans les algorithmes gntiques, les individus les plus adapts gagnent la comptition et dans ce cas l ce sont des variants qui rsistent aux vaccins.
a rappel un peu quand quelqu'un prend des antibiotiques dont il n'a pas besoin, a crer des microbes rsistants aux antibiotiques.

Je crois que c'est l'OMS qui disait que d'aprs les donnes du Danemark, du Royaume-Uni, d'Afrique du Sud, on voit que le virus circule surtout chez les jeunes vaccins.
Omicron wave driven by 'young, healthy, vaccinated' population

Le titre est sympa mais l'article est pourri :
Covid-19 :  Aucun pays ne sen sortira  coups de rappels , prvient le Chef de lOMS
L'objectif c'est de vacciner 40% de la population mondiale, mais sinon a dit que les vaccins restent trs efficace contre tous les variants et que les types qui ont reu une dose ont moins de chance de faire des formes graves que ceux qui ont reu 0 dose,  mon avis c'est faux, puisqu'une dose n'a de l'effet que pendant 4 mois, aprs t'es pas tellement plus protg que celui qui n'a reu aucune dose.
Si tu n'as reu qu'une dose de Pfizer il y a 12 mois, a m'tonnerait que tu sois plus protg que le type qui a gurit de la maladie sans vaccin.

En tout cas je veux bien donner mes doses  des gens du tiers-monde, il n'y a pas de problme  ::P: 

=====
Vraisemblablement le vaccin protge, parce qu'en pourcentage il y a plus de non vaccins morts que de vaccins :
63% des morts du Covid taient-ils vaccins, comme l'affirme Philippe de Villiers ?



> Philippe de Villiers affirme que sur les dcs du Covid recenss par la Drees, *63% taient des personnes vaccines et 37% seulement des non-vaccines. Cest vrai*, mais cela ne veut pas dire que les vaccins meurent plus de la maladie que les non-vaccins.


90% des Franais sont vaccins, si les vaccins ne fonctionnaient pas du tout 90% des morts devraient tre vaccins. Alors que ce n'est que 63%.

Bref, je m'en fous au final, vivement que a passe cette histoire, parce que c'est super chiant.
Le gouvernement essaie de monter les vaccins contre les non-vaccins pour faire diversion, mais les non-vaccins ne sont pas l'ennemi, ils ont le droit de ne pas se faire vacciner.

=======
Putain c'est hallucinant le conseil de l'UE dit quelque chose qui a du sens pour une fois (il va neiger) :
Objet: Conseil de lEurope et vaccin contre la COVID-19



> Le 27 janvier 2021, le Conseil de lEurope a adopt une rsolution visant les vaccins contre le Covid-19. Lassemble parlementaire demande instamment aux tats membres et  lUnion europenne de: *sassurer que les citoyens sont informs que la vaccination nest PAS obligatoire et que personne ne subit de pressions politiques, sociales ou autres pour se faire vacciner, sil ne souhaite pas le faire personnellement* et *de veiller  ce que personne ne soit victime de discrimination pour ne pas avoir t vaccin, en raison de risques potentiels pour la sant ou pour ne pas vouloir se faire vacciner*.


L'UE pourrait peut-tre sanctionner la France  cause de LREM si a se trouve.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et en ce qui concerne ma sant je prfre me faire ma propre opinion que de faire confiance  des "experts".


Admettons mais sur quels lments concrets (je parle pas de ressenti ou d'intuition) te bases-tu pour te faire ton opinion ?

----------


## micka132

> Les vaccins ne sont pas exprimentaux


Ok, alors on ne sait pas pourquoi les vaccins ont une AMM CONDITIONNELLE, plutt qu'une AMM.
Une erreur sans doute !






> les non-vaccins sont bien responsables de la saturation actuelle des hpitaux,


Tous les non-vaccins? Ceux qui ont entre 5 et 60 ans? 
Moi je veux bien que tu me donnes les chiffres a pourrait peut-tre me faire changer d'avis!

Et puis, imagine une seconde que les vaccins amplifie la contagion, avec ce que l'on appelle l'ADE; ca serait la faute de qui si les hopitaux sont saturs?
Peut tre des gens qui ne risquait objectivement pas grand chose, mais qui se sont fait massivement vaccin.

Encore une fois, on ne sait pas grand chose, mais vous faites comme ci c'tait le cas. Dans le doute, on vaccine la terre entire, pour un virus qui objectivement n'est pas hyper ltal et cible  + de 95% les plus de 60 ans.

----------


## milky-way

> Admettons mais sur quels lments concrets (je parle pas de ressenti ou d'intuition) te bases-tu pour te faire ton opinion ?


Si on voudrait se baser sur des lment concrets, pour tre assez sr de soi, il faudrait avoir, au minimum : des statistiques sur une priode assez longue, au moins 10-15 ans, sur la mortalit et l'apparition des maladies chroniques/auto-immunes des vaccins vs non-vaccins. Par des "non-vaccins" je comprends ceux n'ayant eu aucune injection. Notons au passage que ce que les mesures actuelles sont susceptibles de produire, c'est justement d'liminer ce groupe de contrle.

Et comme je le disais plus haut nous avons dj des lments concrets sur la dangerosit des vaccins anti-covid,  savoir les statistiques VAERS, qui nous donnent  environ 10 mille morts au US et 15 mille en Europe, plus centaines des milliers des effets secondaires (je ne suis pas all vrifier ces chiffres moi-mme mais entendu des plusieurs sources, si vous ne leur faites pas confiance je vous laisse le soin de vrifier)

----------


## micka132

> Notons au passage que ce que les mesures actuelles sont susceptibles de produire, c'est justement d'liminer ce groupe de contrle.


Clairement, c'est un non sens scientifique d'liminer le groupe de contrle. Mais va leurs faire comprendre  ceux qui rige la science en dogme, sans mme en comprendre la nature.

----------


## Charvalos

> Et comme je le disais plus haut nous avons dj des lments concrets sur la dangerosit des vaccins anti-covid,  savoir les statistiques VAERS, qui nous donnent  environ 10 mille morts au US et 15 mille en Europe, plus centaines des milliers des effets secondaires (je ne suis pas all vrifier ces chiffres moi-mme mais entendu des plusieurs sources, si vous ne leur faites pas confiance je vous laisse le soin de vrifier)


En gros, t'as entendu / vu des chiffres qui vont dans ton sens et tu t'es arrt l, c'est tout. Et ces sources, c'est lesquelles ? Facebook ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Admettons mais sur quels lments concrets (je parle pas de ressenti ou d'intuition) te bases-tu pour te faire ton opinion ?


Le premier facteur de risque c'est l'ge ensuite ce sont les maladies.

Donc si tu es jeune et que t'es pas malade t'as plus de chance de choper un rhume que de finir en ra.

Donc comme a sert a rien de se faire vacciner pour un rhume, on se vaccine pas.

----------


## captain_mich

> il faudrait avoir, au minimum : des statistiques sur une priode assez longue, au moins 10-15 ans


Comment veux-tu avoir des stats  long terme et  grande chelle si tu n'appliques pas ton mdicament ou ton vaccin  grand chelle et sur le temps long ?

----------


## milky-way

> En gros, t'as entendu / vu des chiffres qui vont dans ton sens et tu t'es arrt l, c'est tout. Et c'est sources, c'est lesquelles ? Facebook ?


Qu'entends-tu par "mon sens" ? J'ai vu des captures d'cran du site officiel VAERS. Les donnes sont en libre accs, on peut faire une recherche soi-mme en 2 minutes, c'est donc tout  fait vrifiable. Sans connaitre l'outil a prendra plus de temps pour affiner la recherche et avoir les chiffres dont on a besoin. J'ai fait le choix de ne pas gaspiller mon temps pour me familiariser avec l'outil et faire confiance aux gens qui l'ont fait avant moi.

----------


## milky-way

> Comment veux-tu avoir des stats  long terme et  grande chelle si tu n'appliques pas ton mdicament ou ton vaccin  grand chelle et sur le temps long ?


Loin de moi l'ide l'ide d'interdire d'appliquer le mdicament/vaccin sur le temps long. Mais je suis absolument contre qu'on nous l'impose  tous, ce qui est en train de se passer.

----------


## Gunny

> Si on voudrait se baser sur des lment concrets, pour tre assez sr de soi, il faudrait avoir, au minimum : des statistiques sur une priode assez longue, au moins 10-15 ans, sur la mortalit et l'apparition des maladies chroniques/auto-immunes des vaccins vs non-vaccins. Par des "non-vaccins" je comprends ceux n'ayant eu aucune injection. Notons au passage que ce que les mesures actuelles sont susceptibles de produire, c'est justement d'liminer ce groupe de contrle.


On n'a absolument pas besoin de tout a pour valuer la sret d'un traitement ou d'un vaccin. Tu inventes des standards impossibles  remplir.

----------


## Invit

> On n'a absolument pas besoin de tout a pour valuer la sret d'un traitement ou d'un vaccin. Tu inventes des standards impossibles  remplir.


Le vaccin chez les jeunes sert  rien arrte de vouloir forcer les gens  se faire vacciner

----------


## milky-way

> On n'a absolument pas besoin de tout a pour valuer la sret d'un traitement ou d'un vaccin. Tu inventes des standards impossibles  remplir.


Qui on? Si tu n'en as pas besoin, ce n'est pas mon cas.
En quoi est-ce impossible  remplir? 
Tu trouves que c'est tout  fait possible de trouver un vaccin fiable utilisant une technologie indite pour une maladie dont "on ne connait rien" en espace de quelques mois, mais le fait de tenir des statistiques pendant quelques annes te parait impossible ?

----------


## Gunny

> Qui on? Si tu n'en as pas besoin, ce n'est pas mon cas.
> En quoi est-ce impossible  remplir? 
> Tu trouves que c'est tout  fait possible de trouver un vaccin fiable utilisant une technologie indite pour une maladie dont "on ne connait rien" en espace de quelques mois, mais le fait de tenir des statistiques pendant quelques annes te parait impossible ?


Oui c'est tout  fait possible, et on l'a fait. Les protocoles de tests sont tablis par des professionnels dont c'est le boulot de par le monde, et a n'a pas t diffrent pour les vaccins anti-COVID. Tu n'as visiblement aucune ide de ce qui est requis pour autoriser la mise sur le march d'un traitement, et tu as invent quelque chose dans ta tte qui n'existe pas en ralit. Pourtant c'est une info facile  trouver : https://ec.europa.eu/info/live-work-...-put-market_fr

----------


## Charvalos

> Tu trouves que c'est tout  fait possible de trouver un vaccin fiable utilisant une technologie indite pour une maladie dont "on ne connait rien" en espace de quelques mois, mais le fait de tenir des statistiques pendant quelques annes te parait impossible ?


L'ARN Messager n'est pas indit, si jamais...

Sa dcouverte date de 1960 : Dcouverte de lARN messager, en 1961, Institut Pasteur

Et grce aux volution technologique des ces dernires annes, les scientifiques, ceux dont c'est le boulot, ont russi  crer des vaccins. L'ARN Message, c'est plus de 30 ans de recherche en tout genre.

https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...ercheur-93233/
https://www.lemonde.fr/blog/realites...-arn-messager/
https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/scie...omplexe_158282

Et j'attends toujours la capture qui montre qu'il y a eu 10 millions de morts du vaccin.

----------


## milky-way

> L'ARN Messager n'est pas indit, si jamais...
> 
> Sa dcouverte date de 1960 : Dcouverte de lARN messager, en 1961, Institut Pasteur


Je vous remercie pour les liens, l'ARN Messager est produit par notre corps. Le vaccin  l'ARN Messager est quelque chose de trs rcent, aucun vaccin de ce systme utilis  grande chelle avant ceux du covid  ma connaissance.

----------


## Gunny

> Je vous remercie pour les liens, l'ARN Messager est produit par notre corps. Le vaccin  l'ARN Messager est quelque chose de trs rcent, aucun vaccin de ce systme utilis  grande chelle avant ceux du covid  ma connaissance.


Vaccins : "Utiliser l'ARN messager n'est pas nouveau, c'est savoir le fabriquer qui est nouveau"
En gros il n'y a pas de changement de nature des vaccins, mais un changement de mthode de production.




> Les vaccins de type ROR contiennent beaucoup d'ARN, de lipides, de protines diffrentes, ils sont produits dans des ufs fertiliss. Alors que les vaccins ARN nouveaux ne contiennent que la molcule d'ARN, seule, pure, et quatre lipides. Autrement dit, _la version  ARN messager est beaucoup plus pure et plus sre que les vaccins  ARN produits de faon naturelle, que vous avez eus prcdemment_"

----------


## milky-way

> Et j'attends toujours la capture qui montre qu'il y a eu 10 millions de morts du vaccin.


Pas 10 millions. De l'ordre de 10 mille aux US et 15 mille en Europe. Je n'ai pas la capture, vous pouvez faire vos recherches par vous-mmes, les donnes sont en libre-accs, je le dis dans mon message. Si vous n'y croyez pas et ne voulez pas l'investiguer, libre  vous.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pas 10 millions. De l'ordre de 10 mille aux US et 15 mille en Europe. Je n'ai pas la capture, vous pouvez faire vos recherches par vous-mmes, les donnes sont en libre-accs, je le dis dans mon message. Si vous n'y croyez pas et ne voulez pas l'investiguer, libre  vous.


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4814625.html
Et de plus les cas de thrombose c'est pas des "vieux vaccins" et non ceux  ARN Messager  :;):

----------


## Mat.M

> L'ARN Messager n'est pas indit, si jamais...
> .


c'est trs bien mais  quoi sert l'ARN Messager d'un point de vue biologie molculaire ? 
Parce que ce terme est utilis par tout le monde dans ce fil de discussion sans savoir de quoi vraiment il s'agit j'ai  l'impression.

----------


## milky-way

> Oui c'est tout  fait possible, et on l'a fait. Les protocoles de tests sont tablis par des professionnels dont c'est le boulot de par le monde, et a n'a pas t diffrent pour les vaccins anti-COVID. Tu n'as visiblement aucune ide de ce qui est requis pour autoriser la mise sur le march d'un traitement, et tu as invent quelque chose dans ta tte qui n'existe pas en ralit. Pourtant c'est une info facile  trouver : https://ec.europa.eu/info/live-work-...-put-market_fr


Alors tu dis que a n'a pas t diffrent pour les vaccins anti-COVID et tu postes un lien qui essaye justement d'expliquer pourquoi a a t diffrent pour ces vaccins l? 
Que a soit mis en place par des "professionnels dont c'est le boulot" ne change rien. Des professionnels peuvent se tromper, tre corrompus, suivre des indications de leur hirarchie etc. Et un traitement mdical n'est JAMAIS dpourvu de tout risque. Je le rpte encore, libre  chacun de prendre ces vaccins. Je ne veux juste pas qu'on l'impose  tout le monde. Pourquoi veux-tu nous l'imposer?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> c'est trs bien mais  quoi sert l'ARN Messager d'un point de vue biologie molculaire ? 
> Parce que ce terme est utilis par tout le monde dans ce fil de discussion sans savoir de quoi vraiment il s'agit j'ai  l'impression.


ARN pour Acide RibonNclique, c'est une copie d'ADN (Acide DsoxyriboNuclique) qui permet au cellules de synthtiser (produire) des protines.

----------


## BenoitM

Tendance premire RTBF: ARN Messager

----------


## micka132

> L'ARN Messager n'est pas indit, si jamais...
> 
> Sa dcouverte date de 1960 : Dcouverte de lARN messager, en 1961, Institut Pasteur


Oui, c'est comme dire Marie Curie elle touchait sa bille en bombe nuclaire.
Une dcouverte, ce n'est pas de lingnierie. Et mme aujourd'hui aprs plus d'un sicle de dcouverte du nuclaire on ne maitrise pas la fusion. L'arn messager sous forme de "vaccin" c'est nouveaux, point barre. 



> Et grce aux volution technologique des ces dernires annes, les scientifiques, ceux dont c'est le boulot, ont russi  crer des vaccins. L'ARN Message, c'est plus de 30 ans de recherche en tout genre.


Oui c'est trs bien, mais a reste une technologie nouvelle, dont on ne connait pas les effets long terme. 30 ans ou 60 ans, c'est la mise au point, pas le retour dexprience.




> Et j'attends toujours la capture qui montre qu'il y a eu 10 millions de morts du vaccin.


Il y a tout une franche d'antivax qui desservent grandement leurs causes  vouloir faire peur avec des chiffres farfelus. 
Ils tentent d'utiliser les mme mthodes que le gouvernement, sauf qu'ils n'ont pas le millime de la puissance de frappe.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils n'auront pas d'avenir donc pourquoi aller  l'cole ?  ::P: 
Covid-19 : 9202 classes fermes dans les coles en France, au plus haut depuis le printemps dernier



> Le nombre de classes fermes  cause de l'pidmie de Covid-19 a explos cette semaine pour s'tablir  9202, soit le plus haut niveau depuis le printemps 2021, a annonc jeudi 6 janvier le ministre de l'Education nationale.


On dirait que la vaccination ne change pas grand chose, des vnements semblent se rpter un peu.
Heureusement que les variants changent et deviennent moins dangereux.

----------


## micka132

> Vaccins : "Utiliser l'ARN messager n'est pas nouveau, c'est savoir le fabriquer qui est nouveau"
> En gros il n'y a pas de changement de nature des vaccins, mais un changement de mthode de production.


Merci d'avoir mis l'explication de quelqu'un qui il est certain n'a aucun conflit d'intrt (indice co-fondateur de Curevac).

Enfin bon pour marquer que l'usage du virus attnu c'est pareil que l'usage de l'ARNm, alors que le vaccin arnm code que pour une petite partie du virus (la spike), c'est comme dire que commander des olives ca revient  commander des pizzas!

----------


## Invit

> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4814625.html
> Et de plus les cas de thrombose c'est pas des "vieux vaccins" et non ceux  ARN Messager


Francetvinfo source pas du tout partisane et sre. Bref comme d'habitude les golems nous sortent des sources en carton pour justifier les mesures dictatoriales mises en place.

----------


## Gunny

> Merci d'avoir mis l'explication de quelqu'un qui il est certain n'a aucun conflit d'intrt (indice co-fondateur de Curevac).
> 
> Enfin bon pour marquer que l'usage du virus attnu c'est pareil que l'usage de l'ARNm, alors que le vaccin arnm code que pour une petite partie du virus (la spike), c'est comme dire que commander des olives ca revient  commander des pizzas!


En gros pour toi personne ne peut te convaincre car tous les gens qui savent de quoi ils parlent ont un conflit d'intrt. Les seules personnes crdibles sont donc celles qui n'y connaissent rien parce qu'elles ne sont pas affilies de prs ou de loin au domaine mdical. CQFD. Je comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi tes messages n'ont ni queue ni tte.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Merci d'avoir mis l'explication de quelqu'un qui il est certain n'a aucun conflit d'intrt (indice co-fondateur de Curevac).


T'es pas vaccin ? 

Qu'est ce qui te fait peur ? Je fais abstraction des idos politiques.

Dans plusieurs ou un avenir proche si tu as l'envie de voyager par exemple hors europe. Le vaccin contre le covid deviendra obligatoire pour le long distance. 

Je prfre te savoir vaccin , mme partiellement ... que pas du tout et en ra  ::?: 




> Il y a tout une franche


Une frange  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Ya aucune raison de finir en ra si t'as moins de 50 ans et pas de commorbidits

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Ya aucune raison de finir en ra si t'as moins de 50 ans et pas de commorbidits


Vois tu ce qui me gne le plus dans le covid  moyen terme / long terme . C'est pas le covid en lui mme. C'est les effets indsirables qu'il gnre : 

> perte de gout / odorat
> inflammation des voies respiratoires
> complication cardiaque 
> sur le sommeil / la fatigue .

---

Vois tu il y a quelques annes, j'avais visionn un reportage sur Fr5 ou Arte. Ils prenaient l'exemple d'un australien mordu par un reptile. A la suite de cette morsure, l'australien avait chop une bactrie (et un coronavirus aussi justement). 

Ds annes aprs ( 10/15 ans aprs cette morsure), celui a de nombreuses complications :

> il peut tomber raide de fatigue sans explication
> avoir des baisses de rgime qui ne prviennent pas 

C'est trs invalidant pour conduire ou travailler par exemple ... Il a donc un handicape reconnu . 

Dans 10 ou 20 ans je trouverais alarmant, qu'on nous signale plusieurs millions de personnes qui peuvent tomber raide de sommeil  cause des consquences de la maladie du covid . 

---

En l'absence de gout ou d'odorat les consquences peuvent tre dsastreuses :

> non dtection d'un incendie ou d'une fuite de gaz
> non dtection de nourriture avarie / impropre  consommer
> intoxication de manire atmosphrique (chemin ou chaudire qui produit du NOX ).

Perdre le gout ou l'odorat , c'est comme perdre la vue , l'ouie, la parole ... 

Dysgueusie/agueusie/Anosmie, hyposmie, parosmie ou fantosmie ...

---

Mettons nous somme en 2035 , tu as eu le covid en 2021/2022. Tu as eu une perte partiel de l'odorat . Celui ci n'est jamais revenu totalement. Tu as un incendie chez toi en pleine nuit. A cause d'un problme d'odorat, tu ne sens pas la fume ... Comment ragirais tu ?

---

Les consquences du covid  10/15 ans, sur les complications que cela va avoir on ne les connait pas encore. A titre personnel , je reste assez pessimiste sur les dsagrments, gnes voir handicapes que cela aura dans une dizaine d'anne.

----------


## milky-way

> Bonsoir, 
> Les consquences du covid  10/15 ans, sur les complications que cela va avoir on ne les connait pas encore. A titre personnel , je reste assez pessimiste sur les dsagrments, gnes voir handicapes que cela aura dans une dizaine d'anne.


Comment pourra-t-on savoir que ces complications sont dus au covid et pas aux vaccins anti-covid?

----------


## Gunny

> Comment pourra-t-on savoir que ces complications sont dus au covid et pas aux vaccins anti-covid?


Inscrit il y a deux jours, les seuls messages posts sont des conneries antivax. Nous avons affaire  un bon gros troll. Ajout direct  ma liste d'ignors.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment pourra-t-on savoir que ces complications sont dus au covid et pas aux vaccins anti-covid?


Les vaccins se font infecter, donc les gens auront reu 4, 5 doses et auront eu le Covid (peut-tre plusieurs fois).
Si il y a des effets  long terme on ne pourra jamais savoir si a vient des vaccins ou de la maladie.

De toute faon l'chantillon des non vaccins est beaucoup trop faible et va continuer de se rduire.

Beaucoup de scientifiques ont de l'espoir en ce moment, parce qu'il est probable que des nouveaux variants encore moins dangereux qu'Omicron apparaissent, si c'est le cas il y aura rapidement plus personne  l'hpital  cause de ces virus.

----------


## Invit

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Vois tu ce qui me gne le plus dans le covid  moyen terme / long terme . C'est pas le covid en lui mme. C'est les effets indsirables qu'il gnre : 
> 
> > perte de gout / odorat
> > inflammation des voies respiratoires
> > complication cardiaque 
> ...



Nan mais des complications tu peux en avoir avec n'importe quelle maladie. 

Faut arrter de faire son hypocondriaque.

Cte blague si il y a un incendie dans la maison en pleine nuit crois pas que tu vas te rveiller avec l'odeur de la fume. Tu vas mourir intoxiqu c'est tout.

Si l'odorat servait  empcher les intoxications aux fumes il n'y en aurait pas chaque hiver.

Bref je vois que des gens sont prts  donner leur libert car ils ont peur de ne plus sentir leurs pets.

Vivement la purification par l'atome comme on dit.

----------


## tatayo

Quelques infos sur les vaccins  ARNm, l'historique, les avantages, inconvnients et risques connus:
The Conversation
INSERM
INRAE
PolyTechnique Insight
Futura Science

J'ai essay de ne pas prendre de site qui semblerait un peu trop "partisan", comme SANOFI (clairement orient), Passeport Sant, France24 (?), Gouvernement.fr, quand bien mme ils donneraient les mmes infos que les sites ci-dessus.

Tatayo.

----------


## captain_mich

> Nan mais des complications tu peux en avoir avec n'importe quelle maladie. 
> 
> Faut arrter de faire son hypocondriaque.
> 
> Cte blague si il y a un incendie dans la maison en pleine nuit crois pas que tu vas te rveiller avec l'odeur de la fume. Tu vas mourir intoxiqu c'est tout.
> 
> Si l'odorat servait  empcher les intoxications aux fumes il n'y en aurait pas chaque hiver.
> 
> Bref je vois que des gens sont prts  donner leur libert car ils ont peur de ne plus sentir leurs pets.
> ...


Pourquoi le gaz domestique a une odeur ?
Pourquoi le monoxyde de carbone est dangereux ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si l'odorat servait  empcher les intoxications aux fumes il n'y en aurait pas chaque hiver.


L'odorat sauve la vie de plein de gens.
Si il y a une fuite de gaz tu vas la reprer.
Tu vas aussi viter des intoxications alimentaires, ne pas pouvoir contrler l'odeur des aliments c'est dangereux.

Le monoxyde de carbone c'est encore autre chose :
Le monoxyde de carbone, ce gaz inodore et invisible dont il faut se mfier



> Ce gaz toxique incolore, inodore et non irritant se diffuse trs rapidement dans l'air. Le dgagement est aussi favoris par une aration insuffisante. Il provient gnralement du mauvais entretien ou de la mauvaise utilisation d'appareils  combustion au bois, au gaz,  l'essence, au charbon, au fioul ou  l'thanol, explique le capitaine Guillaume Fresse. La fuite de ce gaz provient la plupart du temps d'une chaudire, d'une chemine, d'un pole, d'un groupe lectrogne ou encore d'une voiture et d'un barbecue... Il ne faut surtout pas utiliser un chauffage d'appoint de manire rgulire et installer un groupe lectrogne  l'intrieur d'un btiment.
> 
> En restant trop longtemps dans une pice o mane du monoxyde de carbone, le gaz se fixe sur l'hmoglobine et remplace l'oxygne dans le sang. Le gaz toxique provoque alors des maux de tte, des nauses et des tourdissements. Le monoxyde de carbone peut mme provoquer une paralysie musculaire et une confusion mentale. Selon la taille de la pice et l'importance de la fuite, les premiers effets commencent  se ressentir au bout de 20  30 minutes d'inhalation, prcise de le capitaine.


Si tu dors quand la pice se remplit de monoxyde de carbone il y a peu de chance que tu le remarques.




> Bref je vois que des gens sont prts  donner leur libert car ils ont peur de ne plus sentir leurs pets.


Les gens qui ont peur de la maladie sont ultra minoritaire.
Le vrai problme ce sont les gouvernements qui ptent des cbles et qui prennent des mesures liberticides.
On dirait qu'il y autre projet derrire et que la pandmie est un prtexte qui tombe bien.

Heureusement, avec un peu de chance des nouveaux variants moins dangereux devraient apparaitre et les cas Covid quitteront les hpitaux, le gouvernement ne pourra plus utiliser les virus pour contrler le peuple. 
On se dirige peut-tre petit  petit vers un systme de score social comme en Chine.
Le gouvernement ne cesse de pousser les limites. Tant que les gens tolrent il va plus loin.
C'est pour que Macron essaie de crer du racisme anti non-vaccins. Parce que pendant que les vaccins tapent sur les non-vaccins ils ne rflchissent pas au reste. C'est la stratgie du bouc-missaire. 
Le message du gouvernement c'est :
"Regardez moi ces enculs de non-vaccins, tout est de leur faute, si ils avaient reu une dose les hpitaux seraient vide, les festivals seraient plein, il n'y aurait pas de chmage, pas d'inflation, pas de faillite d'entreprise"

Les non-vaccins subissent de la sgrgation, ils sont spars des autres, ils n'ont accs  rien. Il y a mme des grandes surfaces qui veulent les empcher de faire leur course.

Au moins a change puisque d'habitude a parle d'islam, de terrorisme, etc, le groupe "non vaccin" et une nouveaut.
Le ct triste c'est que Mlenchon risque d'avoir tort pour cette lction :  ::(: 
Propos sur les attentats, vido menaante... La polmique Mlenchon en cinq actes
Il a dit que les terroristes aimaient bien attaquer juste avant les lections parce que a faisait du bruit dans les mdias.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi le gaz domestique a une odeur ?
> Pourquoi le monoxyde de carbone est dangereux ?


Pourquoi si le gaz domestique a une odeur a n'a pas empch le btiment dans le sud de s'effondrer ?

Parce que le monoxyde de carbone prend la place de l'oxygne dans le sang et ne s'vacue pas comme le co2

----------


## Ryu2000

On ajoute une odeur au gaz domestique pour que les gens puissent le sentir en cas de fuite :
Odeur de gaz : do vient-elle ?



> Dans son tat initial, le gaz domestique na pas dodeur. Toutefois, il reprsente un danger pour lhomme et peut potentiellement tre  lorigine dexplosions ou dasphyxies.* Pour viter de telles consquences, on ajoute une odeur au gaz domestique depuis quil a commenc  tre commercialis, aprs la Seconde Guerre mondiale.*





> Pourquoi si le gaz domestique a une odeur a n'a pas empch le btiment dans le sud de s'effondrer ?


On peut donner une odeur  un gaz par contre on ne peut pas le rendre non explosif.
L'odeur ne rgle pas tous les problmes, mais elle en rgle un important.

Si un gars perd l'odorat, son appartement peut se remplir de gaz, et  la moindre tincelle, paf !

----------


## Invit

Ok donc on met une place dictature pour te sauver d'une hypothtique fuite de gaz si tu chopes le covid bien videmment et que en plus tu perdes l'odorat.

a fait vachement de probabilit quand mme.

On devrait pas aussi confiner les gens chez eux au cas o une mtorite de la taille d'un pims rentre dans leur oreille les rend sourd d'une oreille et qu' cause de a le dimanche  10h quand ils traversent une autoroute pour aller chercher du pain ils n'entendent pas la tesla arriver  100km/h ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je dis juste que perdre son odorat c'est chiant.
a n'arrive pas  100% des gens qui se font contaminer par un des variants du SARS-CoV-2 (je crois que a arrive dans 40% des cas ou un truc comme a), mais quand a arrive c'est frustrant et potentiellement dangereux.

Je viens de gurir du Covid, j'ai eu de la fivre et de la fatigue pendant plusieurs jours (a ressemblait beaucoup  une grippe), mais a allait j'ai quasiment pas pris de paractamol, par contre j'ai perdu l'odorat et il peut mettre vraiment trs longtemps  revenir.
J'ai un collgue qui n'a plus d'odorat depuis des mois et des mois, dans mon cas je crois que c'est en train de revenir un peu, mais c'est subtil.

=====
Bon aprs pour l'histoire des vaccins, c'est vrai qu'il faudrait centrer la vaccination sur les gens qui souffrent de comorbidits.
Parce que c'est rare un enfant de 12 ans qui meurt du Covid, alors qu'un vieux de 85 ans obse qui meurt du Covid l c'est beaucoup plus commun.

Nous ne sommes pas tous gaux face  la maladie.
Par exemple les obses prennent beaucoup plus cher que les autres.

OBSIT: Dsormais seconde cause de mortalit aprs le tabac



> La hausse des taux dobsit sur laquelle les tudes pidmiologiques alertent maintenant depuis plusieurs dizaines dannes se poursuit, avec un constat aujourdhui sans appel : lobsit est finalement devenue la deuxime cause de dcs en Europe juste aprs le tabac. Cette large enqute, publie dans le Lancet et mene sur prs de 4 millions de personnes de 32 pays montre en effet que le surpoids -comme l'insuffisance pondrale- augmente considrablement le risque de dcs prmatur. En particulier chez les hommes.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Pourquoi le gaz domestique a une odeur ?


Oui , une odeur soufre d'oeuf pourri pour faciliter sa dtection en cas de fuite de Gaz . Il y a eu cela dans ma rue au printemps 2021 , des personnes dont le fils bosse dans une socit de Gaz , on eu le reflexe de reconnaitre l'odeur . Ce qui a permet de rparer le fuite.




> Pourquoi le monoxyde de carbone est dangereux ?


Mauvais entretien d'une chaudire ou chemin. Tu te retrouve a inhaler des Nox .

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Pourquoi si le gaz domestique a une odeur a n'a pas empch le btiment dans le sud de s'effondrer ?


Tout simplement que c'tait la nuit et un probable suicide . Le Gaz n'explose pas comme cela ... A moins de faire mumuse avec la gazinire en bouchant les aerations. La cela devient dangereux.

Dans un autre registre. A savoir qu'en France 50% des batiments des grandes villes comme Paris, Marseille, Lille, Lyon, Bordeaux , Toulouse ... Le rseau de gaz domestique dans les domiciles a en moyennes 40  60 ans.  Avec des tuyaux rouills en fontes. En cas de ppin , c'est une bombe  retardement . 

Dans un contexte covid , c'est une bombe  retardement. Car statistiquement tu augmentes le risque de "non dtections" du gaz. Donc d'explosion ... 




> Ok donc on met en place dictature pour te sauver d'une hypothtique fuite de gaz si tu chopes le covid bien videmment et que en plus tu perdes l'odorat.
> 
> a fait vachement de probabilit quand mme.


Des accidents de gaz trs impressionnant il y en a dj plusieurs : ttps://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosion_de_gaz#Explosions_notables_dans_des_b%C3%A2timents_d'habitation_ou_des_usines

Rue de Trevises  Paris en 2019
Ghislenghien en 2004 en Belgique
A San Fransisco en 2010  San Bruno 




> Je dis juste que perdre son odorat c'est chiant.
> a n'arrive pas  100% des gens qui se font contaminer par un des variants du SARS-CoV-2 (je crois que a arrive dans 40% des cas ou un truc comme a), mais quand a arrive c'est frustrant et potentiellement dangereux.


Voila , c'est handicapant et dangereux ... Donc non le covid n'est pas un jeu. 




> Je viens de gurir du Covid, j'ai eu de la fivre et de la fatigue pendant plusieurs jours (a ressemblait beaucoup  une grippe), mais a allait j'ai quasiment pas pris de paractamol, par contre j'ai perdu l'odorat et il peut mettre vraiment trs longtemps  revenir.
> J'ai un collgue qui n'a plus d'odorat depuis des mois et des mois, dans mon cas je crois que c'est en train de revenir un peu, mais c'est subtil.


Entre covids prompts rtablissement  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voila , c'est handicapant et dangereux ... Donc non le covid n'est pas un jeu.


Ouais enfin, les gens devraient avoir 1000 fois plus peur du Cancer que du SARS-CoV-2.
Le SARS-CoV-2 ne sera bientt plus un problme (parce que les virus mutent) alors que le Cancer sera encore l.
Les maladies de lappareil circulatoire et des maladies de lappareil respiratoire taient l avant et seront l aprs.

Enfin bref, vivement que a finisse qu'on en parle plus.
Le variant Omicron donne tellement d'espoir  :8-):  Des variants encore moins agressif devraient apparaitre.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Entre covids prompts rtablissement


Officiellement positif en ce jour (ngatif Lundi, mais vu mon tat de dbut de semaine a devait couver dj). D'ailleurs au rythme o a va peu de gens auront le temps de faire leur troisime dose (j'y pensais) avant de l'attraper.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs au rythme o a va peu de gens auront le temps de faire leur troisime dose (j'y pensais) avant de l'attraper.


Le dlai a t rduit, au bout d'un moment tu perds ton pass sanitaire, donc les gens qui ont reu 2 doses vont vite aller se faire injecter une troisime.
Si la dernire injection date de moins de 4 mois, t'es plus protg que celui qui n'a pas reu de dose.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,




> Officiellement positif en ce jour (ngatif Lundi, mais vu mon tat de dbut de semaine a devait couver dj). D'ailleurs au rythme o a va peu de gens auront le temps de faire leur troisime dose (j'y pensais) avant de l'attraper.


Quel est/serait le risque de tout mme passer  la piqure , 15 jours aprs avoir eu le covid ? 

Je n'ai toujours pas annul mon rdv du 15 janvier pour la 3me dose. 




> Le dlai a t rduit, au bout d'un moment tu perds ton pass sanitaire, donc les gens qui ont reu 2 doses vont vite aller se faire injecter une troisime.
> Si la dernire injection date de moins de 4 mois, t'es plus protg que celui qui n'a pas reu de dose.


Ce qui fait office de pass sanitaire , c'est le rsultat positif du test covid. Celui ci est valable  partir du 11me jour aprs avoir eu le covid. Et jusqu' 6 mois. Il est l'equivalent d'une dose de vaccin, c'est le certificat de "retablissement" en somme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est/serait le risque de tout mme passer  la piqure , 15 jours aprs avoir eu le covid ?


Ah ouais d'ailleurs il faut que j'appelle la pharmacie pour demander combien de temps aprs avoir t contamin on peut recevoir sa premire dose.
J'ai pas trouv l'info, j'avais vu "2 mois", mais j'ai vu plus galement.




> Celui ci est valable  partir du 11me jour aprs avoir eu le covid. Et jusqu' 6 mois.


a marche toujours a ?
Il faut que je regarde je crois que a fait 11 jours que j'ai t test positif.

Edit :
Je ne comprend pas.
Dans Tous Anti Covid sur le test positif il y a un message en jaune qui dit que le certificat n'est valable qu'en France et qu'il expire en juin 2022.
Ce certificat me donne accs  des trucs ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Ah ouais d'ailleurs il faut que j'appelle la pharmacie pour demander combien de temps aprs avoir t contamin on peut recevoir sa premire dose.


J'ai eu 3 avis en demandant  des pros de sant :

toubib familiale : attendre 2 mois minimum entre la contamination et l'injection : si l'on est a risque (quelque soit le nombre de dose reu auparavant), ou bien si l'on est pas vaccin du tout .
                     : attendre 6 mois entre la contamination et l'injection dans le reste des cas.

en officine : attendre entre 2 et 4 mois entre la contamination et l'injection , quelques soit le profil




> J'ai pas trouv l'info, j'avais vu "2 mois", mais j'ai vu plus galement.


C'est moi mme qui est avanc le chiffre  :;): 




> a marche toujours a ?


Quand on se fait dpister par un professionnel de sant / labo . Si l'on est positif , on reoit le rsultat labo du test PCR (comme un ECB, plaquette, hematoscopie ...) . On reoit aussi un documents du site de la SIDEP (en France), ou autre site selon le pays (en Belgique c'est un autre organisme). 

Le document reu comporte deux fiches :

Un feuillet : "Fiche de rsultat de test virologique de la Covid-19" ou "Fiche de rsultat de test antignique de la Covid-19" 
Un deuxime feuillet : "EU DIGITAL COVID CERTIFICATE / CERTIFICAT COVID NUMRIQUE EU" . 

Le deuxime feuillet  la tronche du certificat de vaccination . 

Le feuillet 1) est  conserver dans son carnet de sant, si l'on a dj fait une maladie contagieuse par le pass (scarlatine, rougeole , oreillon ... ) .
Le feuillet 2) est  utiliser en lieu et place du certification de vaccination : utilisable  partir du 11me jour aprs le rsultat positif au covid. Il est valade 6 mois jusqu' rception d'une dose de vaccin .




> Il faut que je regarde je crois que a fait 11 jours que j'ai t test positif.


Pour tester si ton pass sanitaire est " jour" , test l'appli TousAntiCovid  Verif. En scannant cela doit tre en vert . Sinon faut demander  un professionnel de sant, pourquoi cela ne passe pas au vert et auquel cas , lui demander le qc code ... 




> Je ne comprend pas.
> Dans Tous Anti Covid sur le test positif il y a un message en jaune qui dit que le certificat n'est valable qu'en France et qu'il expire en juin 2022.
> Ce certificat me donne accs  des trucs ?


Tous les pays utilisant le certificat europen, sont censs appliquer les mmes rgles ... Dans les faits c'est la foire d'empoigne  ::?:  ... Le mieux si l'on doit partir  l'tranger , c'est carrment prendre son carnet de sant et toutes les preuves de vaccinations comme le fait qu'on eu le covid ... Mme si cela ne passe pas vert, on vous laissera passer . 

Les gus qui contrlent on autre chose  foutre que de perdre leur temps avec un mille feuilles administratif.  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

> Tous les pays utilisant le certificat europen, sont censs appliquer les mmes rgles ... Dans les faits c'est la foire d'empoigne  ... Le mieux si l'on doit partir  l'tranger , c'est carrment prendre son carnet de sant et toutes les preuves de vaccinations comme le fait qu'on eu le covid ... Mme si cela ne passe pas vert, on vous laissera passer . 
> 
> Les gus qui contrlent on autre chose  foutre que de perdre leur temps avec un mille feuilles administratif.


Si vous devez voyager, le plus simple est d'aller voir sur le site de l'ambassade de France du pays concern. Comme ce sont des questions que tous les franais dans le pays leur posent, en gnral c'est bien expliqu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ouais enfin, les gens devraient avoir 1000 fois plus peur du Cancer que du SARS-CoV-2.


Qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que ce n'est pas le cas ? Ensuite, l'un n'empche pas l'autre et l'on ne choisi pas ses maladies.



> Le SARS-CoV-2 ne sera bientt plus un problme (parce que les virus mutent).


Tu n'en sais rien, et je n'ai entendu nulle part que le covid devait obligatoirement muter vers des formes de plus en plus bnignes. Si l'on prend le virus de la grippe pour exemple, il est plus ou moins grave suivant les annes et il n'a pas disparu. Aprs je ne suis pas spcialiste, mais toi non plus, donc tu devrais te garder de faire ces affirmations gratuites d'autant plus qu'aucun consensus scientifique  ma connaissance ne tient de tels propos, ou alors donnes des sources.

Aprs que le variant Omicron soit moins mortel ne rsout pas tout puisqu'il est beaucoup plus contagieux. Mme s'il provoque moins de ranimations il peut ncessiter suivant les cas des prises en charge hospitalires pour suivi des formes assez graves qui seront statistiquement d'autant plus nombreuses que le virus touchent une trs grande partie de la population. Et l'on en revient encore et toujours aux capacit d'accueil des hpitaux qui sont limites. Prises en charges qui s'ajoutent aux autres maladies qui n'ont pas disparues entre temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est moi mme qui est avanc le chiffre


Personnellement j'ai trouv l'information en utilisant une technologie qu'on nomme "moteur de recherche".




> toubib familiale : attendre 2 mois minimum


Je crois que c'est a, mais du coup si je peux avoir  un pass sanitaire de 6 mois, j'en ai plus rien  foutre  ::ptdr:: 

Par contre j'avais mal lu le message jaune, a parlait de "certificat de rtablissement", donc c'est pas automatique il faut faire un test RT-PCR ou antignique et qu'il soit ngatif.

Donc en fait j'ai pas encore mon pass sanitaire.
Il parait que mme si la loi du pass vaccinal passe mon certificat devrait rester valide.




> Tu n'en sais rien, et je n'ai entendu nulle part que le covid devait obligatoirement muter vers des formes de plus en plus bnignes.


Ce n'est pas obligatoire mais c'est trs probable.
C'est la direction naturelle des virus de cette famille. a ressemble au SARS-CoV-1 et au MERS-CoV.
On verra  ::lun:: 
 ::ange::  Omicron est porteur d'espoir  ::ange:: 

Maintenant il faut attendre les prochains variants qui circuleront beaucoup.
Il y a plein de variants qui ne sont plus sous surveillance car ils ne contaminent pas assez de gens :
Covid-19 : quel est ce "variant franais" dcouvert par l'IHU de Didier Raoult, dont la presse mondiale parle ?



> Ce "variant franais" existe vraiment, il a t mis en lumire dbut dcembre par des scientifiques de l'IHU-Mditerrane, dirig par Didier Raoult. En revanche, ce variant n'inquite pas particulirement la communaut scientifique. 
> 
> Cette nouvelle souche baptis "variant IHU"  est en fait lie  un autre variant, apparu en octobre dernier en France et au Congo, qui a provoqu depuis un peu plus de 300 cas positifs, d'aprs le dernier dcompte de Sante publique France, publi mi-dcembre. 
> 
> Selon plusieurs enqutes flash, ce variant reprsente moins de 1% des contaminations dans notre pays. Un nombre de cas trs faible, "il convient donc de rester prudent quant aux interprtations", note Sant publique France. Ce variant est quand mme "sous surveillance", c'est--dire qu'il est souponn de prsenter un risque, d'aprs la dfinition de l'OMS qui recense les variants. Cependant, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il est forcment dangereux. Depuis le dbut de la pandmie, *17 variants sous surveillance ont finalement t dclasss. *





> Aprs que le variant Omicron soit moins mortel ne rsout pas tout puisqu'il est beaucoup plus contagieux.


C'est bien pour l'immunit collective, une fois que t'as guris une fois, ton systme immunitaire est plus fort pour combattre la maladie.
Il y a beaucoup de gens contamin par Omicron, il y a trs peu de gens qui en font des formes graves.
Delta envoie des gens  l'hpital, mais Omicron beaucoup moins.

Covid-19 : pourquoi le variant Delta va encore mettre les hpitaux sous pression
Covid-19 : le variant Omicron majoritaire dans les labos du Grand Est, mais pas  l'hpital

======
Avoir un schma vaccinal complet n'a pas l'air de limiter la contamination tant que a :


Les vaccins ne semblent pas moins contagieux que les non vaccins.

----------


## milky-way

Ce n'est pas un "nouveau variant" moins contagieux/moins dangereux qui changerait quoi que ce soit  la situation actuelle. Cet t quand les chiffres taient aussi ridicules que 50 cas pour 100 000 habitants (dont les "cas asymptomatiques" ), nous tions toujours officiellement en tat d'pidmie et de crise sanitaire. Si en ce moment il y a 500 cas pour 100 000 (comme dans ma rgion), on en serait donc  10 fois plus qu'une pidmie normale, n'est-ce pas, une sorte de super-pidmie ? Le monde devrait d'crouler? Mais non, la vie continue comme avant ou presque. La "pandmie" que nous vivons n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une situation habituelle en matire de grippe/rhume saisonnire, mais elle sert de prtexte d'installation d'un contrle administratif renforc de la population, et engraisse en mme temps certains labos pharmaceutiques.

----------


## micka132

https://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...GEH6PG5M5Q.php

Pan pan cul cul pour cette mission.

C'est certain, quand on censure tout, il n'y a aucun effet secondaire. Pour un temps du moins.

Mais bon, vous comprenez ca va faire hsiter des gens... Faire hsiter un vieux de 75 ans, oui c'est peut tre problmatique, faire hsiter un jeune de 20 ans peut-tre pas!

Au final tout ceci est  l'image de notre dmocratie. Vous votez bien comme vous voulez, sauf pour ceux qu'il ne faut pas voter.

----------


## foetus

> Les vaccins ne semblent pas moins contagieux que les non vaccins.


Je pense que cela confirme les chiffres qu'on connat depuis mars 2020 (il me semble) venant d'Isral : l'efficacit du vaccin passe de 90%  60% en 90 jours (<- chiffre  la louche)

Donc cela semble normal que ceux qui ont fait le rappel il y a moins d'1 moins soient moins touchs :  peu prs 3 fois moins.
Aprs, comme d'habitude, pas d'ge ... et peut-tre d'autres infos.

Lorsque @Gunny nous dit 4 fois par page que "70% des ranimations sont des non-vaccins", dj il faut savoir ce que non-vaccins veut dire (j'avais pos la question) Mais d'aprs le gouvernement, vaccins, c'est 2 doses + le rappel.
Et ensuite, d'aprs les chiffres sur Internet, 80% des 70% des non-vaccins ont + de 60 ans. Mme histoire depuis 2 ans  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Non la majorit de ceux qui meurent du covid ont 40 ans et sont des sportifs.

Ce virus est trs trs dangereux, la probabilit de mourir 10 jours aprs tre infect est de 95,52%.

Donc vaccinez vous cote que cote sinon vous allez mourir et vos descendants sur 5 gnrations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'efficacit du vaccin passe de 90%  60% en 90 jours (<- chiffre  la louche)


a ce sont les vieilles donnes, depuis il y a eu des mutations. Les vaccins sont devenus beaucoup moins efficace que a, 4 mois aprs la dernire injection de Pfizer la vaccination n'a quasiment plus d'effet.
Les vaccins protgent beaucoup moins contre Omicron, mais heureusement c'est quasiment un rhume.

Des nouveaux vaccins vous tes commercialiss, des nouvelles mutations vont rendre les nouveaux variants rsistants aux nouveaux vaccins. C'est le cycle.
On n'arrive pas  vacciner efficacement contre la grippe, ce n'est donc pas tonnant de ne pas russir  vacciner contre une nouvelle maladie.

C'est connu comme truc, mais Agns Buzyn est au courant, c'est pour dire :
pidmie de grippe : "Le vaccin est moyennement efficace cette anne", constate Agns Buzyn



> "*Chaque vaccin est un pari. On est oblig de parier sur les souches qui vont circuler six mois avant que le premier virus n'apparaisse dans le monde*", poursuit Agns Buzyn. "Le temps de fabriquer un vaccin, il faut plusieurs mois, et les industriels parient sur les mutations  venir". D'o l'efficacit variable de la vaccination d'une anne  l'autre. "Parfois le pari est gagnant, de temps en temps moyennement gagn, parfois pas du tout."

----------


## Invit

Parier sur la vie des gens ils savent faire, comme ils le font avec le vaccin exprimental pfizer

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Pour rpondre au propos de edrobal , dans un sujet de manire un peu plus appropri : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11800934  :;): 




> Obligation vaccinale dguise comme ailleurs, o est la dmocratie ? Je vous laisse avec vos illusions. La Suisse est aussi aux mains d'une caste no librale pure et dure. Cela dit, je ne suis pas un rfugi fiscale, seulement un franco suisse sans illusion.


Au lieu de tergiverser sur la vaccination obligatoire. Allons y franco . Pour une raison simple ... Des non europens qui viennent d'inde, moyen orient, afrique ou autres pays doivent bien avoir certains vaccins  jour non ? Rtroactivement quand on va dans d'autres pays pour quelques nature que cela soit ... On exige aussi d'avoir un carnet de sant  jour . 

Si la vaccination covid devient obligatoire avec x rappels dans x annes ou mois. Je ne trouve rien de choquant et ne m'y oppose pas ... 

J'aimerai bien voyager en Afrique du Sud un jour ... Je me conformerai  l'obligation vaccinale du dit pays . Si je refuse certains vaccins, bah j'irai voir ailleurs et n'entrerai pas dans le dit pays. Avec le covid c'est la mme chose. 

Le covid n'est pas moins dangereux qui la fivre jaune. 

C'est du bon sens .

----------


## Pyramidev

> https://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...GEH6PG5M5Q.php
> 
> Pan pan cul cul pour cette mission.
> 
> C'est certain, quand on censure tout, il n'y a aucun effet secondaire. Pour un temps du moins.
> 
> Mais bon, vous comprenez ca va faire hsiter des gens... Faire hsiter un vieux de 75 ans, oui c'est peut tre problmatique, faire hsiter un jeune de 20 ans peut-tre pas!
> 
> Au final tout ceci est  l'image de notre dmocratie. Vous votez bien comme vous voulez, sauf pour ceux qu'il ne faut pas voter.


Merci pour cet article.

Je copie ici le lien vers la vido YouTube cite dans l'article :




Quelques points de repre (je n'ai pas tout mis) :

 1m18 : Le 19 mai 2021, Priscillia Loferne a eu sa premire injection contre la Covid 19.
 3m41 : On voit les chiffres de l'Agence nationale de scurit du mdicament sur les effets secondaires recenss des vaccins contre la Covid 19. Dans la suite de l'mission, les intervenants diront plusieurs fois que les chiffres sont en dessous de la ralit.
 5m57 : Ellen Bessis donne d'autres chiffres.
 8m38 : Priscillia Loferne raconte les symptmes qu'elle a eus aprs l'injection du vaccin contre la Covid 19. Elle a toujours des symptmes au moment de l'mission, 7 mois aprs.
 11m02 : Antoine Talarmin parle d'effets secondaires srieux des vaccins contre la Covid 19, dont les myocardites.
 12m40 : Ellen Bessis parle aussi d'effets secondaires graves, dont des sportifs morts aprs des injections.
 14m42 : Priscillia Loferne n'a pas encore perdu son travail et n'est pas encore suspendue. Elle souligne qu'elle a pris sa premire injection avant l'obligation vaccinale.
 15m20 : Priscillia Loferne raconte son parcours avec des mdecins, dont un neurologue et un allergologue, qui lui affirmaient que ses symptmes n'taient pas ds  la vaccination et qu'elle pouvait faire sa deuxime dose. Mais elle ne la veut pas et risque d'tre suspendue si elle ne la prend pas.
 22m38 : On voit un reportage avec d'autres personnes qui subissent des dsagrments aprs des vaccinations contre la Covid 19.
 27m14 : Le professeur Jacques Cohen parle des effets secondaires des vaccins ARN messager actuels. Par exemple, ils donnent plus de myocardites aux jeunes qu'au vieux et aux hommes qu'aux femmes. Dans la population gnrale, pour les plus de 30 ans, "y'a pas photo", la balance bnfices/risques est en faveur du vaccin. En dessous de 30 ans, c'est le cas aussi pour les personnes qui ont des facteurs de risque face au Covid 19, en particulier l'obsit, le diabte et la trisomie.
 33m38 : Priscillia Loferne continue de tmoigner. Elle a demand  son mdecin traitant un certificat de contre-indication pour pouvoir continuer de travailler sans se vacciner. Son mdecin traitant lui a donn la liste des effets secondaires du dcret du 7 aot et a dit qu'elle ne faisait pas partie des cas de contre-indication et donc qu'elle ne pouvait pas l'aider. Plus tard, Priscillia Loferne a rencontr un autre mdecin qui lui a conseill de consulter un cardiologue. Elle a pu consulter un cardiologue qui lui a diagnostiqu une pricardite, qui est un effet secondaire connu du vaccin Pfizer depuis juillet 2021.
 38m26 : Antoine Talarmin rappelle que, de manire gnrale, quand des gens ont des problmes qui surviennent aprs une vaccination, on ne peut pas savoir individu par individu si les problmes viennent de la vaccination. (Il parle, sans le nommer, du sophisme _post hoc ergo propter hoc_.) Ce sont les statistiques qui permettront de dire, globalement, quels problmes auront tendance  apparatre  cause de la vaccination.
 43m11 : Priscillia Loferne dit que le diagnostic de la pricardite explique une partie de ses symptmes, mais pas les autres.
 45m12 : Ce n'est que depuis la semaine dernire que Priscillia Loferne sait qu'elle a une pricardite. Elle se plaint que, avant qu'on ne sache qu'elle ait une pricardite, on lui disait qu'elle pouvait recevoir sa deuxime dose de vaccination, malgr les symptmes.
 49m00 : Antoine Talarmin affirme que, si les gens avaient t vaccins contre la Covid 19, il y aurait eu 500 morts en moins.

En fait, l'mission ne parle pas seulement des effets secondaires des vaccins contre la Covid 19 et des balances bnfices/risques. Le tmoignage de Priscillia Loferne met aussi en avant un problme de parcourt mdical, par exemple quand des mdecins lui ont affirm que ses symptmes n'taient pas ds  la vaccination, alors qu'ils ne pouvaient pas le savoir.

Je profite de ce tmoignage de Priscillia Loferne pour souligner un effet pervers de l'obligation de se vacciner contre la Covid 19 : quand une personne a des symptmes graves peu aprs une vaccination contre la Covid 19 (ce qui reste rare), mme si on n'est pas sr que ces symptmes viennent de cette vaccination, cela fait quand mme pencher la balance bnfices/risques lorsqu'il faudra prendre une autre dose de vaccin contre la Covid 19. Or, pour que la personne en question soit dispense de prendre une autre dose de vaccin, on voit que a peut tre compliqu.

----------


## milky-way

> Le covid n'est pas moins dangereux qui la fivre jaune.


On ne peut pas sortir une telle affirmation sans argumenter. 
Vaccin contre la fivre jaune -  on n'attrape pas la maladie, rappel tous les 10 ans (et encore c'est si on voyage, personne ne viendra vous le contrler dans la vie courante). 
Vaccin anti-covid - on attrape toujours la maladie, rappel tous les 6 (4, ou 3 ?) mois, contrles partout.

----------


## Invit

Oui et le vaccin contre la fivre jaune n'est pas exprimental comme ceux de pfizer et moderna.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Oui et le vaccin contre la fivre jaune n'est pas exprimental comme ceux de pfizer et moderna.





> On ne peut pas sortir une telle affirmation sans argumenter. 
> Vaccin contre la fivre jaune -  on n'attrape pas la maladie, rappel tous les 10 ans (et encore c'est si on voyage, personne ne viendra vous le contrler dans la vie courante). 
> Vaccin anti-covid - on attrape toujours la maladie, rappel tous les 6 (4, ou 3 ?) mois, contrles partout.


Ne pas oublier et bien garder  l'espirt :

> le covid est un contexte particulier 
> qui dit contexte particulier de crise , la recherche peut/va trs trs vite
> avec le contexte covid ... la recherche n'a jamais t aussi vite pour combattre une maladie 

Ce contexte de rapidit fait peur/laisse sceptique et perplexe, tout simplement qu'on imaginait pas la science pourvoir rpondre aussi vite . C'est mme normal de reste dubitatif voir d'avoir de la mfiance . 

Moi mme en 2020 , je me disais , impossible ils trouveront pas de vaccin avant 2022 voir plus ... Bah en 2021 je passai  la piqure. 

A un moment c'est "redescendre" sur terre et admettre que oui la science / recherche / mdecine peut aller trs trs vite ... 

Certes c'est politique et aussi conomique pour le bon fonctionnement de la socit dans son ensemble . Faut juste les sous et la volont politique pour le mener.

----------


## milky-way

Rien ne prouve que Covid est un contexte particulier du point de vue pidmiologique. C'est une situation normale en terme de grippe/rhume saisonnire. La seule diffrence se trouve dans les mesures liberticides prises.

----------


## foetus

> Covid est un contexte particulier du point de vue pidmiologique. C'est une situation normale en terme de grippe/rhume saisonnire.


 ::nono::  le COVID est "bizarre" (<- pour ne pas dire pas naturel) :
des gens sont asymptomatiquesil profite des comorbidits (obsit, diabte, ...) ... mme cachesla perte de l'odorat et du got, ce sont les nerfs qui sont touchsCOVID longj'ai vu 1 simulation amricaine de 2020 sur YouTube, il cre des thromboses au niveau des poumons (et le problme, les tous petits petits vaisseaux ne sont pas visibles  IRM, mais ils morflent). C'est pour cela que certaines personnes meurent en quelques heures.

Mais Omicron semble tre moins virulent : il ressemble de + en +  1 grippe

----------


## Invit

Attention maintenant il y a le deltacron, les golems vont vite avoir besoin d'une 5eme dose pour se protger de ce nouveau rhume.

Je crois que je vais finir par acheter des actions pfizer je vais devenir milliardaire.

----------


## micka132

> > qui dit contexte particulier de crise , la recherche peut/va trs trs vite


Et c'est trs bien. Mais il n'empeche que tu pourras mettre des milliards de milliards, le temps ne sera toujours pas achetable.
Qu'est-ce qui est si difficile  comprendre qu'il y a toujours des phases d'observation sur du moyen et long terme parceque justement des choses peuvent mettre du temps  se dclarer? 
Qu'est-ce qui est si difficile  comprendre que mme pour les personnes  risque ce virus n'est pas extrmement ltal ? Et que sur des personnes non  risque ca frise l'indcence de ne pas savoir d'autres maladie sont bien plus dangereuses (pour les enfants, grippes, bronchiolites...).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour,




> le COVID est "bizarre" (<- pour ne pas dire pas naturel)


En mme temps le Covid vient d'une ville dans la quelle, il y a beaucoup de labos sur la recherche d'agents pathognes . 

Que la souche de base , soit naturelle ou non n'est pas la problme ... C'est surtout que "trop ce concidences" pointes vers cette ville 

> ville picentre du dbut de lpidmie : Wuhan 
> forte activit de recherches de labos sur des agents pathognes
> manipulations d'agents pathognes de plusieurs seuil de criticits dans ces dits labos
> encombrement du systme hospitalier de Wuhan des l'automne 2019

Tout simplement que les autorits chinoises sont bien emmerdes, de devoir reconnaitre que cela a merd la bas. On pourrait peut tre mme aussi ddouaner des autorits chinoises dans cette histoire. 

D'une manire simple. Les laborantins qui "auraient" malencontreusement fait une gaffe, sont peut tre dcds. Rsultat des courses, quasi impossible de remonter toute la chaine pour avoir qui est responsable. Encore moins de savoir les tenants et aboutissants. 

Une fois dans la "nature", le covid va maintenant se faire une "place" au mme titre que les autres virus (rhume, grippe, gasto, tourista ... ). Il sadapte.

---




> Et c'est trs bien. Mais il n'empeche que tu pourras mettre des milliards de milliards, le temps ne sera toujours pas achetable.


Cette politique de toujours vacciner plus,  tour bras va bien finir par cesser. C'est une question de temps. De mon opinion, je ne voit gure plus de 3 ou 4 doses . 

A moyen / long terme par contre je vois encore des rappels . 12 , 24 , 36 mois ? Seul l'avenir nous le dira.




> Qu'est-ce qui est si difficile  comprendre qu'il y a toujours des phases d'observation sur du moyen et long terme parce que justement des choses peuvent mettre du temps  se dclarer ?


J'ai dj dit plus haut. Cela va devoir tre scrut / trait . Dans les annes / dcennies  venir. 

Tous les effets handicapants / incommodants du covid  long terme. 




> Qu'est-ce qui est si difficile  comprendre que mme pour les personnes  risque ce virus n'est pas extrmement ltal ?


Handicapants / incommodants  long terme. Peut tre a tu dj eu une maladie (genre maladie de Lyme) et dont les effets secondaires peuvent mettre 5  20 ans  se rveiller ? Avec le covid c'est pareil. On va devoir surveiller tous ces effets  moyen / long terme.




> Et que sur des personnes non  risque ca frise l'indcence de ne pas savoir d'autres maladie sont bien plus dangereuses (pour les enfants, grippes, bronchiolites...).


Comme pour les attentats du 11 septembre. Aujourd'hui en 2021/2022 , il y a prs de 40 000 personnes avec des problmes de sant et effets secondaires . On est pass de 3500/4000 morts direct  plus de 10000 dcs ... La encore arrtons de se focaliser sur le cours terme. On doit regarder  5 /10/20 ans pour viter un engorgement des professionnels de sant .

Dans 10 ou 20 ans , tu rigoleras beaucoup moins si tu dois voir un cardiologue et qu'on te dit 6  12 mois d'attente. Alors que potentiellement , tu as besoin d'un traitement dans les 3 mois. Entre temps sur courra simplement le risque de trpasser d'un AVC ou un d'un arrt cardiaque ?  ::?: 

---

Au risque de marteler un discours , penser aussi aux effets  long terme !  ::?:

----------


## milky-way

> le COVID est "bizarre" (<- pour ne pas dire pas naturel) :
> des gens sont asymptomatiquesil profite des comorbidits (obsit, diabte, ...) ... mme cachesla perte de l'odorat et du got, ce sont les nerfs qui sont touchsCOVID longj'ai vu 1 simulation amricaine de 2020 sur YouTube, il cre des thromboses au niveau des poumons (et le problme, les tous petits petits vaisseaux ne sont pas visibles  IRM, mais ils morflent). C'est pour cela que certaines personnes meurent en quelques heures.
> 
> Mais Omicron semble tre moins virulent : il ressemble de + en +  1 grippe


- Une maladie ne peut pas tre asymptomatique, "cas asymptomatique" voudrait dire que soit le test donne des faux positifs, soit que la prsence d'agent pathogne ne suffit pas pour avoir la maladie. (dans ce cas est-ce vraiment utile de lutter contre l'agent pathogne => chercher un vaccin ?)
- Les mmes comorbidits prsentent un risque lors d'une grippe traditionnelle
- qu'entend-t-on par cela, une hospitalisation longue suite au test positif covid ou un tat grippal qui perdure ?
- une simulation sur Youtube ne prouve rien. Je n'ai vu/entendu d'aucun cas de personne morte du covid en quelques heures (et pourtant vu l'orientation des mdias il ne manqueraient pas d'en parler je pense). Du vaccin, oui.

----------


## micka132

> Dans 10 ou 20 ans , tu rigoleras beaucoup moins si tu dois voir un cardiologue et qu'on te dit 6  12 mois d'attente. Alors que potentiellement , tu as besoin d'un traitement dans les 3 mois. Entre temps sur courra simplement le risque de trpasser d'un AVC ou un d'un arrt cardiaque ?


Tout est possible, mais c'est dj un effet court terme du vaccin, la probabilit que les dclarations de cas se multiplient avec le temps ne me semble pas dconnante. 
Peut-tre que le virus aussi, peut-tre mme que ca viendrait de la fameuse protine spike?
Comme d'hab le problme que je vois c'est qu'on sait rien mais qu'on fait semblant que si, et qu'on dramatise la situation au point de croire que l'on peut se passer de prcautions. Encore une fois, 75 ans ou 20 ans, pour ce virus, c'est un univers parallle.
---



> Au risque de marteler un discours , penser aussi aux effets  long terme !


Mais ca vaut pour le vaccin; sauf que le vaccin on veut me l'injecter de force. 
Dans le doute que peut-tre j'aurais quelque chose, je devrais prendre quelque chose qui peut-tre me fera lui aussi quelque chose?

Consentement libre et clair, quand tu n'as ni l'un ni l'autre il faut srieusement se poser des questions sur l'poque que l'on vit.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> - Une maladie ne peut pas tre asymptomatique, "cas asymptomatique" voudrait dire que soit le test donne des faux positifs, soit que la prsence d'agent pathogne ne suffit pas pour avoir la maladie. (dans ce cas est-ce vraiment utile de lutter contre l'agent pathogne => chercher un vaccin ?)


Un test pcr / antigne peut tre ngatif alors qu'on est porteur du covid !

Comment ? L'avoir dans les voies respiratoires ... Mme un test srologique n'est pas fiable  100 % car on a du mal  estimer si la charge virale est encore contagieuse ou pas. Cela supposerait de faire des IRM  tout le monde ^^

Tient, encore un variant : https://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/cov...hypre-20220109

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Une maladie ne peut pas tre asymptomatique


Ben si ! Il y a moyen de faire une forme bgnine.

Covid-19 : 40,5% des malades sont asymptomatiques, selon une tude
Parfois il n'y a pas de symptme, ou alors ils sont faibles et la personne ne s'en rend pas compte.

===



> Tient, encore un variant : https://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/cov...hypre-20220109


C'est normal que des variants apparaissent. C'est cool que des laboratoires fassent du squenage, a me rappel un truc d'ailleurs :
Coronavirus : le virus a-t-il mut comme l'affirme Didier Raoult ?



> Ce mardi 15 septembre, Didier Raoult a lui aussi dfendu devant le Snat que le virus avait mut. "*Il y a eu 23 mutations par rapport  la source de Wuhan*, a expliqu le professeur marseillais. La variabilit des virus que nous avons maintenant est 10 fois plus importantes qu'en mai. On a fait 500 squences de gnomes viraux de juillet-aot. C'est visible." 
> (...)
> La professeure Karine Lacombe, infectiologue  l'hpital Saint-Antoine (Paris), a assur sur RTL le mardi 8 septembre que "*le virus (n'avait) pas mut*" et qu'il tait "*exactement le mme*" : "*Les souches qui circulent en France sont celles qui circulaient en mars et avril*".
> 
> Jean-Franois Delfraissy, prsident du Conseil scientifique, a confirm les propos de sa consur deux jours plus tard sur les ondes de RTL. "*On est bien dans une pidmie o le virus est le mme. Il n'a pas chang.* Il n'est pas plus faible. Le virus continue  circuler."


Le virus avait dj mut  l'poque, mais les types du conseils scientifique ne le savaient.

Peut-tre que le variant Deltacron se fera dclass comme plein d'autres :
Covid-19 : quel est ce "variant franais" dcouvert par l'IHU de Didier Raoult, dont la presse mondiale parle ?



> Selon plusieurs enqutes flash, ce variant reprsente moins de 1% des contaminations dans notre pays. Un nombre de cas trs faible, "il convient donc de rester prudent quant aux interprtations", note Sant publique France. Ce variant est quand mme "sous surveillance", c'est--dire qu'il est souponn de prsenter un risque, d'aprs la dfinition de l'OMS qui recense les variants. Cependant, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il est forcment dangereux.* Depuis le dbut de la pandmie, 17 variants sous surveillance ont finalement t dclasss.*


Pour l'instant on ne sait pas si le variant Deltacron est trs contagieux ou trs dangereux, il va falloir analyser pendant des semaines avant d'avoir suffisamment d'infos.
Le pire des cas ce serait que ce variant ait la contagiosit et la rsistance aux vaccins d'Omicron et la dangerosit de Delta.
Parce que l il y aurait un paquet de compltement vaccins qui feraient des formes graves.
Mais il y a trs peu de chance que ce soit le cas.

----------


## milky-way

> Ben si ! Il y a moyen de faire une forme bgnine.
> 
> Covid-19 : 40,5% des malades sont asymptomatiques, selon une tude
> Parfois il n'y a pas de symptme, ou alors ils sont faibles et la personne ne s'en rend pas compte.


Pas de symptme = pas de maladie. Le titre de l'article fait une faute en transformant les "cas asymptomatiques" en "malades asymptomatiques". J'ai parl des "cas asymptomatique" plus haut.
Une forme bnigne, oui, les gens font souvent du rhume bnin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas de symptme = pas de maladie.


C'est faux.
Par exemple il est possible que j'ai actuellement 4 cancers sans le savoir. (c'est pas diagnosticable au dbut)
Par contre je sais que je n'ai pas le SIDA, parce qu'il est possible de se faire tester. Et normalement tous les couples l'ont fait parce que dans le protocole avant d'arrter le prservatif et d'utiliser la pilule ou le strilet il faut que faire des tests IST.

Ce n'est pas parce que pour l'instant il n'y a pas de symptme qu'il n'y a pas de maladie.
Asymptomatique : quel est cet tat ?



> Il existe diffrentes maladies dont lexistence de patients asymptomatiques constitue une grande part. Souvent, ces maladies ont un premier stade asymptomatique. Voici un exemple de troubles prsentant une phase sans symptmes apparents :
> Le virus ZikaLes coronavirus (comme le Sars-Cov2 qui svit depuis fin 2019)Les cancers (do limportance du dpistage, pour le cancer du sein notamment)Le VIH (virus du Sida)La tuberculoseLa fivre typhodeLa chlamydiaLe virus dEpstein-Barr (EBV, ou virus de lherps)Les hpatites B et CLe cholra
> Cette liste peut stendre  diverses IST (Infections Sexuellement Transmissibles), dont la chlamydia.





> Une forme bnigne, oui, les gens font souvent du rhume bnin.


Ouais ben 40% des gens qui ont le Covid n'ont pas de symptme.
Il doit exister des variants du Covid qui ressemblent au rhume.

Pour le Covid on peut parler de porteur sain :
Porteur sain Covid (asymptomatique) : dfinition, test, isolement



> Prs de la moiti des personnes positives  la Covid-19 n'ont pas de symptmes. *Elles sont asymptomatiques et dvelopperaient des anticorps qui combattraient l'infection. Nanmoins, elles sont contagieuses.* Pendant combien de temps ? Quand faire un test ? Respecter un isolement ? Dfinition, pourcentages, que faire...


Si tu n'as pas de symptme, mais que ton systme immunitaire produit des anticorps pour lutter contre le SARS-CoV-2 a doit vouloir dire que t'es un cas asymptomatique.

----------


## milky-way

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Un test pcr / antigne peut tre ngatif alors qu'on est porteur du covid !
> 
> Comment ? L'avoir dans les voies respiratoires ... Mme un test srologique n'est pas fiable  100 % car on a du mal  estimer si la charge virale est encore contagieuse ou pas. Cela supposerait de faire des IRM  tout le monde ^^


Parce que le coton tige dans le nez ne va pas chercher dans les voies respiratoires? Le test srologique n'est pas fiable parce qu'il ne cherche pas le virus mais les anti-corps, qui ne sont pas propres uniquement au covid. Comment vous voulez trouver un virus avec une IRM est au-dla de tout entendement. Vous ne maitrisez pas du tout le sujet visiblement.

----------


## milky-way

> C'est faux.
> Par exemple il est possible que j'ai actuellement 4 cancers sans le savoir. (c'est pas diagnosticable au dbut)
> Par contre je sais que je n'ai pas le SIDA, parce qu'il est possible de se faire tester. Et normalement tous les couples l'ont fait parce que dans le protocole avant d'arrter le prservatif et d'utiliser la pilule ou le strilet il faut que faire des tests IST.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que pour l'instant il n'y a pas de symptme qu'il n'y a pas de maladie.


Stade asymptomatique + maladie par la suite != maladie asymptomatique

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Parce que le coton tige dans le nez ne va pas chercher dans les voies respiratoires ?


Effectivement , tu peux ne rien avoir dans le nez ou la bouche. Tu as des infections respiratoires haute et / ou  basse ... Une inflammation pulmonaire n'indique pas ncessairement la prsence d'agent pathogne dans le nez ... Donc un test pcr ne sert  rien dans le prsent cas.

Par contre un imagerie / IRM / Scanner des voies respiratoires thoracique devient ncessaire.  




> Le test srologique n'est pas fiable parce qu'il ne cherche pas le virus mais les anti-corps, qui ne sont pas propres uniquement au covid.


La datation de la contamination peut donc tre elle aussi foireuse. Tu as crois l'agent pathogne sans mme le savoir. 

J'ai deux collgues qui ont fait des tests srologiques et ... positif . Par contre impossible de dater ou quantifier la charge virale potentielle.




> Comment vous voulez trouver un virus avec une IRM est au-dla de tout entendement. Vous ne maitrisez pas du tout le sujet visiblement.


Tout simplement en analysant : 

> les taux de dilatation des voies respiratoires (IRM)
> en scannant/imageant en 3D les poumons pour savoir si ils sont enflamms (scanner)

----------


## milky-way

On serait donc en prsence d'une maladie respiratoire/pulmonaire mais rien ne nous indique qu'il s'agit du covid. Par ailleurs cela ne m'tonnerait pas si le port abusif des masques chirurgicaux rsulterait en une augmentation des infections pulmonaires bactriennes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonjour,
> 
> En mme temps le Covid vient d'une ville dans laquelle, il y a beaucoup de labos sur la recherche d'agents pathognes . 
> 
> Que la souche de base , soit naturelle ou non n'est pas la problme ... C'est surtout que "trop de concidences" pointent vers cette ville 
> 
> > ville picentre du dbut de lpidmie : Wuhan 
> > forte activit de recherches de labos sur des agents pathognes
> > manipulations d'agents pathognes de plusieurs seuil de criticits dans ces dits labos
> > encombrement du systme hospitalier de Wuhan ds l'automne 2019


- Il avait dj des cas de covid en octobre 2019 en France et chaque annes les maladies respiratoires tuent des millions de gens dans le monde. On ne sait mme pas d'o l'pidmie est rellement partie, et elle ressemble pour l'instant trait pour trait aux pidmies de grippe de 1958 et 1968.
- Il existe des labos P4 en France et notamment  Paris, et des pidmies de mningite  Dieppe. C'est donc la preuve que les militaires franais font des expriences sur les enfants. Non, c'est simplement le fait qu'il existe un foyer persistent et qu'on ne vaccine pas les nourrissons dans cette rgion, alors qu'on devrait sans doute.
Si j'tais un pidmiologiste franais maniaque voulant tuer des anglais et des prussiens, j'inventerais un truc plus efficace qu'une grippe ne faisant mourir que les vieux, je partirais d'un MERS et le ferait muter jusqu' ce qu'il ne touche que les gens avec un fort accent tranger. Et j'viterais de le relacher au milieu de Paris.
- c'est  cela que sert un labo P4. Ceci dit, il a bien t reconnu que le champion de la vaccination contre les traitements, le docteur Fauci, avait financ des recherches gntiques illgales sur les virus, ce qui n'a sans doute pas cr le Covid mais reste un prcdent dangereux. Certains l'ont dit  l'poque, je n'ai pas cri au complotisme sur ce point mme si l'accusation semblait grave.
- tout cela aurait pu passer inaperu dans de nombreux pays si un ophtalmologiste local n'avait pas remont un problme sur son Tik-Tok, ce qui a contribu  crer une psychose mondiale en se greffant sur les peurs suscit par le Sars-cov-1, qui lui tait mortel  30%. En mme temps, les autorits chinoises locales n'ont pas t trs transparentes et se sont faite tapper sur les doigts par Pkin plus tard.
- cela rejoint le point n1

Cette histoire de labo  Wuhan est surtout instrumentalise par les milieux anticommunistes Tawanais, Hong Kongais et amricains pour faire porter le chapeau  la Chine. Ils ont raliss de nombreux "documentaires" de propagande sur le sujet, mme Fox News est trs circonspecte sur les soit disant tmoins... comme cette virologiste de Honk Kong hystrique, le docteur Li-Meng Yan.
Mais si tu me donnes un budget et un studio de post production, je peux te prouver que Agnes Buzyn, le professeur Montagnier et l'Acadmie Royale de Belgique ont cr la grippe H1N1, car les coincidences cela se fabriquent.

----------


## Invit

> - Il avait dj des cas de covid en octobre 2019 en France et chaque annes les maladies respiratoires tuent des millions de gens dans le monde. On ne sait mme pas d'o l'pidmie est rellement partie, et elle ressemble pour l'instant trait pour trait aux pidmies de grippe de 1958 et 1968.
> - Il existe des labos P4 en France et notamment  Paris, et des pidmies de mningite  Dieppe. C'est donc la preuve que les militaires franais font des expriences sur les enfants. Non, c'est simplement le fait qu'il existe un foyer persistent et qu'on ne vaccine pas les nourrissons dans cette rgion, alors qu'on devrait sans doute.
> Si j'tais un pidmiologiste franais maniaque voulant tuer des anglais et des prussiens, j'inventerais un truc plus efficace qu'une grippe ne faisant mourir que les vieux, je partirais d'un MERS et le ferait muter jusqu' ce qu'il ne touche que les gens avec un fort accent tranger. Et j'viterais de le relacher au milieu de Paris.
> - c'est  cela que sert un labo P4. Ceci dit, il a bien t reconnu que le champion de la vaccination contre les traitements, le docteur Fauci, avait financ des recherches gntiques illgales sur les virus, ce qui n'a sans doute pas cr le Covid mais reste un prcdent dangereux. Certains l'ont dit  l'poque, je n'ai pas cri au complotisme sur ce point mme si l'accusation semblait grave.
> - tout cela aurait pu passer inaperu dans de nombreux pays si un ophtalmologiste local n'avait pas remont un problme sur son Tik-Tok, ce qui a contribu  crer une psychose mondiale en se greffant sur les peurs suscit par le Sars-cov-1, qui lui tait mortel  30%. En mme temps, les autorits chinoises locales n'ont pas t trs transparentes et se sont faite tapper sur les doigts par Pkin plus tard.
> - cela rejoint le point n1
> 
> Cette histoire de labo  Wuhan est surtout instrumentalise par les milieux anticommunistes Tawanais, Hong Kongais et amricains pour faire porter le chapeau  la Chine. Ils ont raliss de nombreux "documentaires" de propagande sur le sujet, mme Fox News est trs circonspecte sur les soit disant tmoins... comme cette virologiste de Honk Kong hystrique, le docteur Li-Meng Yan.
> Mais si tu me donnes un budget et un studio de post production, je peux te prouver que Agnes Buzyn, le professeur Montagnier et l'Acadmie Royale de Belgique ont cr la grippe H1N1, car les coincidences cela se fabriquent.


Yen a mme qui ont tourn des films faisant croire qu'on est all sur la lune en 1969 alors qu'on est pas foutu d'y retourner maintenant avec toute notre technologie  ::aie::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> - Il avait dj des cas de covid en octobre 2019 en France et chaque annes les maladies respiratoires tuent des millions de gens dans le monde. On ne sait mme pas d'o l'pidmie est rellement partie, et elle ressemble pour l'instant trait pour trait aux pidmies de grippe de 1958 et 1968.
> - Il existe des labos P4 en France et notamment  Paris, et des pidmies de mningite  Dieppe. C'est donc la preuve que les militaires franais font des expriences sur les enfants. Non, c'est simplement le fait qu'il existe un foyer persistent et qu'on ne vaccine pas les nourrissons dans cette rgion, alors qu'on devrait sans doute.
> Si j'tais un pidmiologiste franais maniaque voulant tuer des anglais et des prussiens, j'inventerais un truc plus efficace qu'une grippe ne faisant mourir que les vieux, je partirais d'un MERS et le ferait muter jusqu' ce qu'il ne touche que les gens avec un fort accent tranger. Et j'viterais de le relacher au milieu de Paris.
> - c'est  cela que sert un labo P4. Ceci dit, il a bien t reconnu que le champion de la vaccination contre les traitements, le docteur Fauci, avait financ des recherches gntiques illgales sur les virus, ce qui n'a sans doute pas cr le Covid mais reste un prcdent dangereux. Certains l'ont dit  l'poque, je n'ai pas cri au complotisme sur ce point mme si l'accusation semblait grave.
> - tout cela aurait pu passer inaperu dans de nombreux pays si un ophtalmologiste local n'avait pas remont un problme sur son Tik-Tok, ce qui a contribu  crer une psychose mondiale en se greffant sur les peurs suscit par le Sars-cov-1, qui lui tait mortel  30%. En mme temps, les autorits chinoises locales n'ont pas t trs transparentes et se sont faite tapper sur les doigts par Pkin plus tard.
> - cela rejoint le point n1
> 
> Cette histoire de labo  Wuhan est surtout instrumentalise par les milieux anticommunistes Tawanais, Hong Kongais et amricains pour faire porter le chapeau  la Chine. Ils ont raliss de nombreux "documentaires" de propagande sur le sujet, mme Fox News est trs circonspecte sur les soit disant tmoins... comme cette virologiste de Honk Kong hystrique, le docteur Li-Meng Yan.
> Mais si tu me donnes un budget et un studio de post production, je peux te prouver que Agnes Buzyn, le professeur Montagnier et l'Acadmie Royale de Belgique ont cr la grippe H1N1, car les coincidences cela se fabriquent.


Pas besoin de tomber dans le complotisme , ni de faire des plans sur la comte .

Pour ma part la thorie que j'avance concernant la "source du covid" . Je la laisse  l'tat d'hypothse . 

Sur le plan personnel, je considre simplement cette hypothse comme la plus probable/crdible . Seulement je n'ai pas "d'lment de preuve" pour affirmer ou infirmer mon hypothse. 

Ceux qui ne la partagent pas c'est leurs choix.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils ne sont pas si cons que a ceux qui gouvernent isral finalement :
Covid-19 : Isral opte pour une nouvelle stratgie contre le variant Omicron



> Isral a rouvert ses frontires dans la semaine. Peu de touristes sont toutefois pour le moment prsents  l'aroport, la nouvelle n'ayant t annonce qu'il y a quelques jours. Pour Isral, *les quelques cas venus de l'tranger ne changeront plus la donne. Le pays est en effet submerg par les contaminations*, si bien qu'il est contraint de restreindre les tests. Les PCR sont par exemple interdits aux moins de 60 ans. 
> 
> Isral change donc de stratgie, et se rsout  ce que le Covid-19 se propage dans la population la moins  risque. "*L'Omicron est l, il se propage, et on sait que la maladie ne va pas tre grave.* Elle ne sera grave que pour les populations  risque, donc la stratgie est de les protger", explique Valrie Aloush, responsable unit Covid  l'hpital Ichilov de Tel Aviv.


La stratgie "si vous n'tes pas  risque, faites vous vite tous contaminer pendant qu'Omicron circule, comme a vous allez acqurir une immunit sans prendre trop de risque" me semble intressante.
Il faut protger les faibles, mais les autres peuvent vivre normalement. (avec Omicron on commence  se rapprocher du rhume (qui peut t'enlever l'odorat  ::(: ))

On est peut-tre proche de la fin, mais il y a un truc inquitant quand mme :
Christophe Castaner sur le pass vaccinal : "Il n'a pas vocation  tre illimit dans le temps"
 chaque fois que le gouvernement dit quelque chose de ce genre, il se passe l'inverse.
Donc en France on risque de subir des restrictions de libert pendant encore longtemps.
Il est probable qu'LREM bricole un truc pour la prsidentielle, a m'tonnerait que a se passe comme une lection normale. Il vont essater de mettre en place des solutions qui les aideront  tricher.

----------


## virginieh

> La stratgie "si vous n'tes pas  risque, faites vous vite tous contaminer pendant qu'Omicron circule, comme a vous allez acqurir une immunit sans prendre trop de risque" me semble intressante.
> Il faut protger les faibles, mais les autres peuvent vivre normalement. (avec Omicron on commence  se rapprocher du rhume (qui peut t'enlever l'odorat ))


Phrase 1 : faites exprs d'tre porteur du virus (et donc volontairement augmenter la diffusion du virus)
Phrase 2 : protgez les faibles (mais les autres deviennent volontairement porteur donc facteur de risques de contamination pour les plus faibles justement)

Quand tu deviens porteur du virus, quelque soit ton tat de sant personnel (et mme si tu es asymptomatique) tu augmente les risques pour ton entourage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu augmente les risques pour ton entourage.


Ouais mais l'entourage  risque reoit des doses  de vaccins rgulirement.
Pour l'instant ils disent que si ta dernire dose de Pfizer date de moins de 4 mois, tu as moins de chance de faire une forme grave.

En tout cas il se passe un truc, Isral en tait aux doses 4 et 5 et d'un coup ils disent qu'Omicron n'est pas trs dangereux.
Peut-tre que tout va changer trs vite, a va tre confinement + minimum 5 doses obligatoire + frontires fermes.
Ou alors peut-tre que les gens positifs vont gurir facilement et que les hpitaux ne seront pas plus saturs qu'avant 2020.

Pour 99% de la population ce n'est pas grave de se faire infecter. (en plus des variants moins dangereux peuvent apparaitre)
Si c'tait une pidmie de rhume, on en ferait pas une pendule.

Chaque anne les pidmies de grippe et de gastro entrite saturent le systme, mais d'habitude le gouvernement s'en fout.

=====
J'ai mal formul le truc, les gens ne font pas exprs de se faire contaminer, c'est juste trs facile de se faire contaminer, il parait qu'il est possible de se faire contaminer en touchant une barre (dans le bus, dans le mtro) juste aprs un infect, parce que t'as vite fait de te toucher le visage, mme avec un masque.

----------


## Ryu2000

En fait il est possible de se faire infecter peu de temps aprs la troisime dose :
Covid-19 : pourquoi des triples vaccins sont-ils contamins par le variant Omicron ?



> Selon les donnes du ministre de la Sant, plus de 28 millions de Franais ont dsormais reu leur dose de rappel. Pourtant, une partie d'entre eux contracte tout de mme le Covid-19 dans les semaines qui suivent. Comment l'expliquer ?
> (...)
> Depuis, les tudes se sont affines, comme celles menes au Royaume-Uni ou au Danemark. "L'efficacit de la troisime dose contre l'infection symptomatique y varie entre 54 et 75%", dtaille auprs de LCI Thibault Fiolet, pidmiologiste  l'Inserm. Une protection importante, pas totale, m*ais qui pourrait surtout ne pas durer*. "D'aprs la dernire analyse de Public Health England, l'efficacit de la dose de rappel diminue un peu au bout de dix semaines", poursuit Thibault Fiolet. "Jusqu' quatre semaines aprs la troisime injection, la protection tait de 65  75%.  dix semaines, cela tombait  40  50%."


Attendez une seconde, a veut dire que :
- 2 semaines aprs la dernire dose tu peux tre positif
- avec le temps l'efficacit des vaccins diminue

En gros la protection n'est pas top  la base et elle disparait rapidement. (il y a des gens qui ont fait une forme moins grave grce  la vaccination, et il y a des gens qui ont t moins contagieux grce  la vaccination)
Les vaccins existent depuis 1 an, depuis il y a un paquet de mutations. Les laboratoires ont anticip le truc, parce qu'ils se sont mis  bosser sur des nouvelles formules. C'est comme si ds qu'ils ont vu le squenage d'Omicron, ils savaient que leur vaccins allaient perdre beaucoup en efficacit)

Les bnfices de ces vaccins ne sont pas normes en ce moment je trouve.
Au moins quand on vaccine des bbs contre l'hpatite B, on peut dire "Regardez, il y a 0 bb avec l'hpatite B, a prouve l'efficacit des vaccins !".
Mais l a fait "Regardez cette personne qui a reu 4 doses, elle est quand mme positive".

----------


## pmithrandir

Alors, pour ton exemple sur l'hepatite B, ton affirmation n'est pas vrae.
On eput dire : aucun bb n'a eu de signes d'infection a l'hepatite B. 
Parce que le virus, lui il circule, et il entre. La diffrence c'est qu'il se fait dtruire avant d'tre contagieux ou nocif.

Ici, le covid est contagieux avant mme les signes clinique, juste aprs l'entre du virus dans le corps. Les dfenses immunitaires n'ont mme pas le temps de faire effet.

----------


## Invit

A vous entendre le covid c'est ebola.

Vous tes tellement matrixs par ce rhume c'est assez incroyable.

Tout le monde va tre infect par le virus  ce rythme et aucune des mesures ne va changer a.

Sauf  instaurer une dictature petit  petit.

----------


## foetus

> Du vaccin, oui.


Tu sembles rien connatre du COVID (consquences  long terme, rapidit de certaines morts, virus assez spcial, ...) mais tu es pro-vaccin  ::triste:: 

On m'a dit sur 1 autre site, qu'en France on ne pouvait pas faire comme en Irsal (laisser les gens se contaminer) parce qu'en Irsal, ils sont tous vaccins.
 ::triste::  80%  2 doses (et 1 grosse partie aprs juillet 2021, moins de 6 mois), 33% de rappels, mais ce sont les 15 millions de non-vaccins (en comptant les gosses de moins de 6 ans) qui empchent "les mesures efficaces".

----------


## Invit

> Phrase 1 : faites exprs d'tre porteur du virus (et donc volontairement augmenter la diffusion du virus)
> Phrase 2 : protgez les faibles (mais les autres deviennent volontairement porteur donc facteur de risques de contamination pour les plus faibles justement)
> 
> Quand tu deviens porteur du virus, quelque soit ton tat de sant personnel (et mme si tu es asymptomatique) tu augmente les risques pour ton entourage.


La propagande de l'tat fonctionne bien  ce que je vois.

En quoi tre porteur du virus est un risque pour les autres ? Si t'es  risque t'es cens faire attention donc si tu le chopes c'est que tu l'as un peu fait exprs.

Le gouvernement et le prsident de l'assemble nationale eux mme l'ont dit.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> A vous entendre le covid c'est ebola.


Non la peste bubonique (dit l'ipestis)




> Vous tes tellement matrixs par ce rhume c'est assez incroyable.
> 
> Tout le monde va tre infect par le virus  ce rythme et aucune des mesures ne va changer a.
> 
> Sauf  instaurer une dictature petit  petit.





> La propagande de l'tat fonctionne bien  ce que je vois.
> 
> En quoi tre porteur du virus est un risque pour les autres ? Si t'es  risque t'es cens faire attention donc si tu le chopes c'est que tu l'as un peu fait exprs.
> 
> Le gouvernement et le prsident de l'assemble nationale eux mme l'ont dit.


L'alternative  la dictature sanitaire ? Reprendre progressivement une vie normal (en maintenant quand mme les gestes barrires et le masque encore) . Ne plus mettre de quarantaine et autres joyeusets.

Avoir du bon sens , en ayant la convenance de prvenir qu'on a le covid ...

---

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1124916/...-le-microbiote

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment on ne va pas continuer le protocole "1 dose tous les 4 mois" ternellement :
Covid-19 : le variant Omicron va faire sortir le virus de la phase pandmique, estime l'Agence europenne des mdicaments



> "Personne ne sait exactement quand nous serons au bout du tunnel, mais nous y arriverons", a dclar mardi 11 janvier Marco Cavaleri, chef de la stratgie vaccinale de l'Agence europenne des mdicaments (EMA). Selon cet organisme, bien que la maladie soit toujours en phase pandmique, la propagation du variant Omicron va transformer le Covid-19 en une maladie endmique, avec laquelle l'humanit peut apprendre  vivre. Concernant l'administration d'un quatrime vaccin  la population, *l'EMA a exprim des doutes, affirmant que l'injection de doses rptes n'tait pas une stratgie "durable". Un avis partag par l'OMS un peu plus tt mardi.*
> 
> "*Avec l'augmentation de l'immunit dans la population  et avec Omicron, il y aura beaucoup d'immunit naturelle* en plus de la vaccination , nous avancerons rapidement vers un scnario qui sera plus proche de l'endmicit", a ajout Marco Cavaleri lors d'une confrence de presse. Mais, a-t-il soulign, "nous ne devons pas oublier que nous sommes toujours dans une pandmie".

----------


## Dave Hiock

Pathtique et puril !



> En quoi tre porteur du virus est un risque pour les autres ?


Tu as dbranch ton cerveau, _si il existe_, ou alors tu es rest dans ton monde et n'a pas entendu parler de contagion !




> Si t'es  risque t'es cens faire attention donc si tu le chopes c'est que tu l'as un peu fait exprs.


Je te propose d'aller  l'encontre de la famille, ou des proches, des *125000 dcs* imputs au COVID et de leur exposer ton point de vue.

Prviens nous quand tu arrteras de jouer au Kk dans ton quartier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Dave Hiock) Passes le bonjour  Dmi Grants  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

On va probablement bientt atteindre le pic de cette vague :
Covid-19 : le gouvernement "suit l'hypothse d'une diminution du nombre des contaminations" ces "prochains jours", selon Olivier Vran
Les prochaines vagues devraient faire encore moins mal.
Le ratio [nombre de gens  l'hpital  cause du SARS-CoV-2/nombre de gens infects] ne fait que de diminuer.
Si les futurs variants continuent sur cette voie, on sera bon  :+1: 

========
Partout sur terre, l'arme US est l pour faire chier :
Les militaires amricains bass au Japon, jugs responsables de la propagation dOmicron dans lArchipel



> La libre circulation des soldats amricains stationns dans lArchipel, qui sont exempts des rgles de quarantaine et des tests aux frontires, est souponne de contribuer au rebond de lpidmie.


D'ailleurs a me rappelle que beaucoup de chinois pensent que ce sont des soldats US qui ont amens le virus en Chine :
Coronavirus : l'arme amricaine a-t-elle amen le Covid-19  Wuhan en octobre 2019 ?



> Selon lui, des soldats amricains auraient introduit le virus dans la ville chinoise de Wuhan, picentre mondial de l'pidmie,  l'occasion des Jeux mondiaux militaires auxquels une dlgation amricaine a pris part au mois d'octobre 2019.

----------


## Invit

> Pathtique et puril !
> 
> Tu as dbranch ton cerveau, _si il existe_, ou alors tu es rest dans ton monde et n'a pas entendu parler de contagion !
> 
> Je te propose d'aller  l'encontre de la famille, ou des proches, des *125000 dcs* imputs au COVID et de leur exposer ton point de vue.
> 
> Prviens nous quand tu arrteras de jouer au Kk dans ton quartier.



Tu as dbranch ton cerveau, _si il existe_, ou alors tu es rest dans ton monde et n'as pas entendu parler de gestes barrires !

Le premier tant de se laver rgulirement les mains.

Le deuxime de porter un masque et de le changer rgulirement.

Le troisime tant d'essayer de garder une distance sociale avec les autres.



Perso en un an et demi en respectant ces 3 points, sauf le deuxime ou je garde mon masque 3 mois par flemme d'en acheter, je ne l'ai pas eu.

La majorit des gens qui sont morts du covid sont des vieux donc ne bougent pas beaucoup, ne rencontrent pas beaucoup de gens donc oui si ils sont morts du covid c'est un peu comme si ils l'avaient voulu, ils avaient qu' faire attention.

Et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le gouvernement.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour 




> D'ailleurs a me rappelle que beaucoup de chinois pensent que ce sont des soldats US qui ont amens le virus en Chine :
> Coronavirus : l'arme amricaine a-t-elle amen le Covid-19  Wuhan en octobre 2019 ?


Tout simplement que la Chine est en porte  faux vis  vis des USA sur le sujet ... Le Chine elle mme ne sait pas identifier elle mme toute la chaine de contamination ... 

Ayant dj expos mon point de vu sur le sujet. Simplement je ne suis pas en accord avec llucubration sur la responsabilit des USA.

----------


## foetus

Cela a t aliment par la fermeture en juillet 2019 du Fort Detrick

Fort Detrick, sa page wikipdia accus d'tre le berceau de la maladie de Lyme et de la Covid-19  ::ptdr:: 

 ::whistle::  nous en avons parl  l'poque, l'arrive du COVID coincide avec le moment o la Chine devient le numro 1 mondial conomique, devanant les tats-Unis

----------


## Ryu2000

Des chercheurs spcialistes dans le domaine ont remarqus des choses intressantes :
Didier Raoult sur le Covid-19 : Dans les pays o on a le plus vaccin, il y a le plus de cas



> [A l'Institut Hospitalo-Universitaire Mditerrane Infection], dans les cas qui se prsentent pour se faire tester, il assure qu'*il y a la mme incidence [cas positifs] tant parmi les non-vaccins que parmi les vaccins. Les gens qui sont vaccins sont aussi symptomatiques que les non-vaccins, ils ont les mmes charges virales,* appuie-t-il, ajoutant : Mais ce qui est trs intressant, cest qu'il y a entre 25 et 30% [parmi] les vaccins, qui ont eu une injection depuis moins de trois semaines. Et note Didier Raoult, 10% des cas que nous diagnostiquons actuellement sont des gens qui viennent davoir une injection. Se rfrant aux statistiques de l'universit Johns-Hopkins, le professeur Raoult commente que dans tous les pays survaccins, c'est les pays qui ont eu le plus de vaccins qui ont le plus de cas actuellement. En France, 25% des cas de Covid sont survenus depuis moins d'un mois, [priode o] on a fait 15 millions d'injections vaccinales. Selon l'infectiologue, il faut donc se pencher sur cette question des anticorps facilitants [car] on sait dsormais que la vaccination ne contrle pas lpidmie. Comment se fait-il que dans les pays o on a le plus vaccin, il y a le plus de cas ?, questionne-t-il par voie de consquence.


VRAI OU FAUX. Est-ce vraiment "dans les pays o on a fait le plus de vaccins qu'il y a le plus de cas", comme l'affirme le Pr Raoult ?



> premire vue, plus on vaccine plus le nombre de cas positifs est effectivement important. 
> (...)
> Le Pr Didier Raoult met en avant le phnomne des anticorps facilitants. Cette thorie est avance pour le virus Ebola, la dengue ou le Sida. "Selon cette thorie, les virus verraient leur pntration dans les cellules de l'organisme facilite par une interaction avec des anticorps neutralisants prexistants", explique  La Dpche le Pr Antoine Flahault, pidmiologiste et directeur de l'institut de sant globale  Genve.
> 
> Ce phnomne a pu s'observer avec le vaccin Sanofi contre la dengue. "On a vu des formes graves survenir prfrentiellement lors de l'exposition au virus de personnes vaccines qui n'avaient jamais contract la maladie auparavant". Ainsi, des personnes vaccines contre la dengue ont dvelopp des formes plus svres que des personnes non vaccines.

----------


## milky-way

> Tu sembles rien connatre du COVID (consquences  long terme, rapidit de certaines morts, virus assez spcial, ...) mais tu es pro-vaccin 
> 
> On m'a dit sur 1 autre site, qu'en France on ne pouvait pas faire comme en Irsal (laisser les gens se contaminer) parce qu'en Irsal, ils sont tous vaccins.
>  80%  2 doses (et 1 grosse partie aprs juillet 2021, moins de 6 mois), 33% de rappels, mais ce sont les 15 millions de non-vaccins (en comptant les gosses de moins de 6 ans) qui empchent "les mesures efficaces".


Dsol je n'ai rien compris  ton message et non, je ne suis pas pro-vaccin.

----------


## milky-way

> Tout le monde va tre infect par le virus  ce rythme et aucune des mesures ne va changer a.
> 
> Sauf  instaurer une dictature petit  petit.


Oui, la dictature qui s'installe nous protge du virus. Enfin, elle n'empche pas les contaminations, mais protge des formes graves. Enfin, pas chez tout le monde, mais chez les gens qui ne font pas des formes graves  ::ptdr::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Cela a t aliment par la fermeture en juillet 2019 du Fort Detrick
> 
> Fort Detrick, sa page wikipdia accus d'tre le berceau de la maladie de Lyme et de la Covid-19 
> 
>  nous en avons parl  l'poque, l'arrive du COVID coincide avec le moment o la Chine devient le numro 1 mondial conomique, devanant les tats-Unis


Dans les explications plus rationnelles . Ds septembre 2019 a t identifi une saturation des hpitaux de la ville de Wuhan, au moment des jeux sportifs militaires. La aussi beaucoup dathltes tombs malades : https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9365_3210.html .

Pour la saturation des hpitaux , faut que je retrouve l'extrait d'un reportage TV de France 5 qui voque octobre 2019.

Mme encore plutt en 2019 , le virus du covid a t identifi en mars 2019 ! A Barcelone dans les eaux uses : https://theconversation.com/le-coron...rs-2019-141754 

Autant dire que si ngligence il y a eu , celle ci doit/devrait remonter d'au moins 2018 ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Des chercheurs spcialistes dans le domaine ont remarqus des choses intressantes :
> Didier Raoult sur le Covid-19 : Dans les pays o on a le plus vaccin, il y a le plus de cas
> 
> 
> VRAI OU FAUX. Est-ce vraiment "dans les pays o on a fait le plus de vaccins qu'il y a le plus de cas", comme l'affirme le Pr Raoult ?


Je dirais qu'il y a une explication simple. les pays ou l'on vaccine sont ceux les plus riches, c'est a dire ceux qui testent le plus et ceux qui ont une administration et un systme de soin capable de suivre une pidmie...
Au passage c'est aussi les pays ou les niveaux d'ducation sont les plus forts.

----------


## el_slapper

> A vous entendre le covid c'est ebola.


Non, c'est pire. Ebola tue trop vite, donc se propage peu. Le COVID, lui, est un tueur lent, ce qui lui laisse le temps de se rpandre.




> Tout le monde va tre infect par le virus  ce rythme et aucune des mesures ne va changer a.


Non, mais au plus tard tu est infect, au mieux. Dj parce que les protocoles de soins s'amliorent avec le temps et l'exprience, et aussi parce que a permet de tomber sur un systme de sant moins cras par le poids des cas  grer.




> Sauf  instaurer une dictature petit  petit.


Oui, la dictature. On a mme pas mis en place la vaccination obligatoire. En 1914 et 1939, on envoyait les gendarmes chercher les gens, et les gens en question partaient  40  l'assaut pour revenir  3 (mon arrire grand pre), ou bien voyaient leurs camarades brls au lance-flammes dans les forts de la ligne Maginot - alors qu'ils s'taient dj rendus (mon grand-pre). En comparaison, une petite piqure de rien du tout (je reviens tout juste de mon numro 3), c'est peanuts. Et ils ne l'ont mme pas rendu obligatoire, ce rien du tout.

Tu n'as pas l'impression d'en faire un peu trop?

----------


## milky-way

> Je dirais qu'il y a une explication simple. les pays ou l'on vaccine sont ceux les plus riches, c'est a dire ceux qui testent le plus et ceux qui ont une administration et un systme de soin capable de suivre une pidmie...
> Au passage c'est aussi les pays ou les niveaux d'ducation sont les plus forts.


Avec Covid on a tout vu, des "malades asymptomatiques" et maintenant une pidmie invisible dans les pays moins riches..

----------


## tatayo

> Non, mais au plus tard tu est infect, au mieux.


Surtout pas, malheureux !
Si tu attends trop, tu risques de basculer dans une tranche d'ge  risque !
Chopes le vite et jeune, tant que tu es dans une tranche d'ge kivabien ! Ainsi tu ne risques rien du tout !

 ::dehors:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Avec Covid on a tout vu, des "malades asymptomatiques" et maintenant une pidmie invisible dans les pays moins riches..


Si tu test pas, tu trouves rien. Alors oui, chez les pays riches on trouve plus de test, vu qu'on utilise des centaines de millions de test mensuellement. Et oui, il y a plus de mort dans les pays ou la pyramide des ges est comme la notre, avec de nombreux vieux, au contraire de beaucoup de pays ou il y a pour majorit des jeunes. Au pif l'gypte. Mais j'avoue que a demande de rflchir 5 minutes avant de poster, c'est pas toujours simple.

----------


## micka132

> Tu n'as pas l'impression d'en faire un peu trop?


Il en fait surement trop, car il est vident que le jour o l'on sera en dictature, ce sera marqu au JT du 20h

----------


## milky-way

> Si tu test pas, tu trouves rien. Alors oui, chez les pays riches on trouve plus de test, vu qu'on utilise des centaines de millions de test mensuellement. Et oui, il y a plus de mort dans les pays ou la pyramide des ges est comme la notre, avec de nombreux vieux, au contraire de beaucoup de pays ou il y a pour majorit des jeunes. Au pif l'gypte. Mais j'avoue que a demande de rflchir 5 minutes avant de poster, c'est pas toujours simple.


Donc on utilise des centaines de millions de test mensuellement pour dpister une maladie qui fait les gens mourir de vieillesse ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Non, c'est pire. Ebola tue trop vite, donc se propage peu. Le COVID, lui, est un tueur lent, ce qui lui laisse le temps de se rpandre.
> 
> 
> 
> Non, mais au plus tard tu est infect, au mieux. Dj parce que les protocoles de soins s'amliorent avec le temps et l'exprience, et aussi parce que a permet de tomber sur un systme de sant moins cras par le poids des cas  grer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, la dictature. On a mme pas mis en place la vaccination obligatoire. En 1914 et 1939, on envoyait les gendarmes chercher les gens, et les gens en question partaient  40  l'assaut pour revenir  3 (mon arrire grand pre), ou bien voyaient leurs camarades brls au lance-flammes dans les forts de la ligne Maginot - alors qu'ils s'taient dj rendus (mon grand-pre). En comparaison, une petite piqure de rien du tout (je reviens tout juste de mon numro 3), c'est peanuts. Et ils ne l'ont mme pas rendu obligatoire, ce rien du tout.
> ...


Si pour toi violer des gens avec un vaccin, car oui forcer une pntration est un viol, c'est normal, je crois que c'est toi qui n'en fais pas assez.

Le covid contrairement  ebola est facilement vitable en utilisant des gestes simples.

De plus le covid ne tue que les personnes fragiles, donc si ces personnes avaient t rigoureuses en respectant scrupuleusement les gestes barrires elles ne seraient pas mortes.

Bien videmment je ne parle pas du covid attrap  l'hpital, l c'est juste pas de chance, mais bon ce n'est pas la majorit des cas en mme temps.

Si tu es en bonne sant que tu sois infect au dbut de la pseudo pandmie ou  la fin a change rien. Si tu es une personne fragile et bien il faut respecter les gestes barrires sinon tant pis pour toi.

Il ne faut pas comparer 1914 1940 et notre poque. Il est beaucoup plus difficile de se cacher aujourd'hui qu' ces poques.

----------


## Invit

> Surtout pas, malheureux !
> Si tu attends trop, tu risques de basculer dans une tranche d'ge  risque !
> Chopes le vite et jeune, tant que tu es dans une tranche d'ge kivabien ! Ainsi tu ne risques rien du tout !
> 
> 
> 
> Tatayo.


Bah quand on regarde la pyramides des ges des morts du covid la majorit a plus de 60 ans donc oui quand t'es jeune tu risques rien.

La preuve je suis toujours vivant.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Si pour toi violer des gens avec un vaccin, car oui forcer une pntration est un viol, c'est normal, je crois que c'est toi qui n'en fais pas assez.
> 
> Le covid contrairement  ebola est facilement vitable en utilisant des gestes simples.
> 
> De plus le covid ne tue que les personnes fragiles, donc si ces personnes avaient t rigoureuses en respectant scrupuleusement les gestes barrires elles ne seraient pas mortes.
> 
> Bien videmment je ne parle pas du covid attrap  l'hpital, l c'est juste pas de chance, mais bon ce n'est pas la majorit des cas en mme temps.
> 
> Si tu es en bonne sant que tu sois infect au dbut de la pseudo pandmie ou  la fin a change rien. Si tu es une personne fragile et bien il faut respecter les gestes barrires sinon tant pis pour toi.
> ...


As tu dj envisager un voyage , hors Europe ? Amerique du Sud, Oceanie, Asie ou Afrique ?

Tu es quand mme conscient qu'un vaccin pour d'autres maladies peut tre exig ?

----------


## Invit

Sauf que personne ne t'oblige  voyager.

----------


## milky-way

> Bonsoir, 
> As tu dj envisager un voyage , hors Europe ? Amerique du Sud, Oceanie, Asie ou Afrique ?
> 
> Tu es quand mme conscient qu'un vaccin pour d'autres maladies peut tre exig ?


Donne-nous un exemple d'un vaccin pr-covid qui
- ne donne aucune protection contre l'infection
- a besoin des rappels tous les 6 - 4 mois
- est exig par des patrouilles de la police dans des cafs, cinmas, trains  la population rsidant depuis toujours dans le pays, et le cas chant est suivi des amendes mirobolantes.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Sauf que personne ne t'oblige  voyager.


Voyager est un souhait / envie . Si le pays ou je me rend me demande une "mise  jour vaccinal" , je m'y plis tout simplement . 




> Donne-nous un exemple d'un vaccin pr-covid qui
> - ne donne aucune protection contre l'infection
> - a besoin des rappels tous les 6 - 4 mois
> - est exig par des patrouilles de la police dans des cafs, cinmas, trains  la population rsidant depuis toujours dans le pays, et le cas chant est suivi des amendes mirobolantes.


Sur l'aspect vaccin obligatoire uniquement (jenlve l'aspect covid) : 

Fivre jaune
Encphalite japonaise
Encphalite  tiques
Fivre typhode
Infections invasives  mningocoques
Hpatite A
Hpatite B
Rage 

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/F720

En cas de voyage  l'tranger.

Si je mets le contexte covid, clairement on frise le dlire psychotique ... rien de comparable

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est interdit de rendre ces vaccins obligatoire, puisqu'ils n'ont pas fini leur phase 3 :

D'ailleurs il parait que Pfizer va prolonger sa phase 3. ( la base c'tait 2023)

Ici a parle de 2026 apparemment :
A Phase 1/2/3 Study to Evaluate the Safety, Tolerability, and Immunogenicity of an RNA Vaccine Candidate Against COVID-19 in Healthy Children and Young Adults

=====
D'aprs une tude le CBGA et le CBDA qu'on retrouve dans le cannabis aident  combattre le SARS-CoV-2 :
Cannabis Compounds Prevented Covid Infection in Laboratory Study



> Cannabis compounds prevented the virus that causes Covid-19 from penetrating healthy human cells, according to a laboratory study published in the Journal of Nature Products. 
> 
> The two compounds commonly found in hemp -- called cannabigerolic acid, or CBGA, and cannabidiolic acid, or CBDA -- were identified during a chemical screening effort as having potential to combat coronavirus, researchers from Oregon State University said. In the study, they bound to spike proteins found on the virus and blocked a step the pathogen uses to infect people.


Une nouvelle beaucoup moins bonne :
Pfizer Bets On Medical Cannabis With $6.7 Billion Acquisition



> Pfizer is to enter the medical cannabis industry betting on a promising cannabinoid-based bowel disease treatment.


=======
Recevoir une dose tous les 4 mois pourrait affaiblir le systme immunitaire :
Frequent Boosters Spur Warning on Immune Response



> European Union regulators warned that frequent Covid-19 booster shots could adversely affect the immune response and may not be feasible.  
> 
> *Repeat booster doses every four months could eventually weaken the immune response and tire out people*, according to the European Medicines Agency. Instead, countries should leave more time between booster programs and tie them to the onset of the cold season in each hemisphere, following the blueprint set out by influenza vaccination strategies, the agency said.

----------


## Invit

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Voyager est un souhait / envie . Si le pays ou je me rend me demande une "mise  jour vaccinal" , je m'y plis tout simplement . 
> 
> 
> 
> Sur l'aspect vaccin obligatoire uniquement (jenlve l'aspect covid) : 
> ...


Le covid c'est une maladie que tu ne peux pas attraper dans un restaurant assis mais que tu peux avoir debout ou assis dans un train  ::aie:: . 

Une maladie qui tue autant dans une masse  l'extrieur que seul dans le dsert  ::aie:: . 

Une maladie qui tue de 22h  6h si tu n'as pas un justificatif pour sortir  ::aie:: .

En fait votre virus c'est l'administration franaise pas le pauvre covid qui n'a rien demand  personne.

Le pire dans tout a c'est que les pro vacs vont encore trouver des justificatifs bidons du genre : faut sauver les gens cote que cote.

Alors qu'ils achtent du made in china donc participent  la mondialisation donc n'en ont rien  faire des gens  ::aie:: .

----------


## Breton29000

Deux ans aprs le dbut de cette fameuse maladie qui est le covid, on a l'impression que les chiffres n'intressent plus personne. Plus de 5M de morts dans le monde et on dirait que ce bilan est banalis...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus de 5M de morts dans le monde et on dirait que ce bilan est banalis...


Ben ouais, c'est pas si norme que a, si on regarde un article de 2010 par exemple :
Les infections respiratoires font 4,25 millions de morts par an

Et si on regarde la grippe :
Estimation des dcs lis aux maladies respiratoires, dus  la grippe saisonnire : 290 000  650 000 par an

Ou a :
Lobsit tue trois fois plus que la faim dans le monde



> *L'hypertension artrielle, souvent due  une mauvaise alimentation, le tabagisme et l'alcool ont tu plus de 20 millions de personnes en 2010.* L'obsit tait responsable de la mort de 3 millions d'tres humains, tandis que la malnutrition et la sous-nutrition ont caus 1 million de dcs cette anne-l.


Par rapport  la population mondiale 5 millions d'humains c'est ngligeable.

En plus sur les 5 millions ce sont surtout des vieux, beaucoup d'entre eux sont morts  cause d'autres problmes de sant.
Mais admettons que c'tait un cataclysme, qu'normment de gens sont morts prmaturment  cause de la pandmie : maintenant un des variants qui circule le plus c'est Omicron et il envoie beaucoup moins de gens  l'hpital, et parmi ceux qui vont  l'hpital il y en moins qui ont besoin d'aller en ranimation  un moment donn. 

Maintenant il faut attendre les nouveaux variants qui circuleront le plus et esprer qu'ils n'envoient pas trop  l'hpital, c'est la seule solution pour s'en sortir.
Si des traitements efficace pouvaient tre commercialis a pourrait aider aussi.
En ce moment on voit plein de gens qui gurissent tranquillement, sans ressentir des symptmes trop contraignants. (et ils n'ont que du paractamol)

----------


## Breton29000

Pourquoi comparer les morts d'une maladie  une autre ? C'est quand mme une maladie ou des restrictions ont t prises en sachant que nous avons des techniques en mdecine plus avances qu'il y a 10 ans. En portant des masques, en tant plus vigilant auprs des autres, on arrive tout de mme  des chiffres exorbitants.

----------


## Darkzinus

Et tous ces chiffres ne sont que les donnes officielles communiques par chaque pays ....

----------


## Invit

Je vais t'apprendre quelque chose. 

Chaque anne des gens meurent, oui je te jure personne n'est immortel, sauf peut tre Drucker et la reine d'Angleterre, les plus chanceux on les met dans un cercueil qu'on enterre ou qu'on brle.

Et chaque anne de nouvelles personnes naissent.

Et rvlation de ouf guedin il y en a mme qui meurent avant de natre.

On appelle a le cycle de la vie.

----------


## Breton29000

> Je vais t'apprendre quelque chose. 
> 
> Chaque anne des gens meurent, oui je te jure personne n'est immortel, sauf peut tre Drucker et la reine d'Angleterre, les plus chanceux on les met dans un cercueil qu'on enterre ou qu'on brle.
> 
> Et chaque anne de nouvelles personnes naissent.
> 
> On appelle a le cycle de la vie.


Mais non c'est vrai ? Je me coucherai moins bte  ::D: 

Si vos proches taient morts  cause du covid, votre parole ne serait pas la mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi comparer les morts d'une maladie  une autre ?


Ben pour avoir un repre ! Si tu n'as qu'une donne tu ne peux en sortir aucune information. Il faut bien comparer  quelque chose.
Si on te dit "ce Tank pse 10 tonnes" et que tu n'y connait rien en Tank, tu ne peux pas savoir si c'est lger ou lourd. Il faut bien regarder les autres Tanks.

Une maladie qui tue 5 millions d'humains en plus de 2 ans, c'est pas la pire chose qui soit arriv  l'humanit.
La grippe existe depuis trs longtemps et elle fait toujours des morts malgr le fait que des laboratoires essaient de dvelopper des traitements et des vaccins depuis des dcennies.
Le total de morts de la grippe de 2020  2030 sera probablement plus lev que le total de morts du SARS-CoV-2 de 2020  2030.
Il est possible que cette maladie ne tue bientt plus personne. Bon aprs quand une personne de 85 ans, obse et diabtique va mourir, on la comptabilisera comme mort SARS-CoV-2...

La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'il semble que des variants moins dangereux circulent.
Si a continue dans cette direction, on va bientt sortir de cette crise.
On ne peut qu'attendre les prochains variants trs contagieux et regarder si ils sont dangereux ou pas.

----------


## Invit

> Mais non c'est vrai ? Je me coucherai moins bte 
> 
> Si vos proches taient morts  cause du covid, votre parole ne serait pas la mme.


Dans ce cas je suppose que tu interdis  toutes les personnes que tu chries de :

- Prendre la voiture.
- Traverser un passage piton
- Boire de l'alcool
- De fumer
- Manger de la nourriture industrielle 
- Manger de la nourriture pas bio
- Ne pas manger quilibrer
- De mettre le nez dehors si jamais une grippe passe par l 
- De ne pas se laver les mains rgulirement

----------


## Breton29000

> Ben pour avoir un repre ! Si tu n'as qu'une donne tu ne peux en sortir aucune information. Il faut bien comparer  quelque chose.
> Si on te dit "ce Tank pse 10 tonnes" et que tu n'y connait rien en Tank, tu ne peux pas savoir si c'est lger ou lourd. Il faut bien regarder les autres Tanks.
> 
> Une maladie qui tue 5 millions d'humains en plus de 2 ans, c'est pas la pire chose qui soit arriv  l'humanit.
> La grippe existe depuis trs longtemps et elle fait toujours des morts malgr le fait que des laboratoires essaient de dvelopper des traitements et des vaccins depuis des dcennies.
> 
> La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'il semble que des variants moins dangereux circulent.
> Si a continue dans cette direction, on va bientt sortir de cette crise.
> On ne peut qu'attendre les prochains variants trs contagieux et regarder si ils sont dangereux ou pas.


De ce point de vue je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas la pire maladie qui soit arrive. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut la ngliger, on ne connait pas grand chose  cette maladie.
Son nombre de variants assez consquent rend la maladie plus dangereuse avec le temps. 

A voir si l'volution du covid ira dans le bon ou le mauvaos sens...

----------


## Breton29000

> Dans ce cas je suppose que tu interdis  toutes les personnes que tu chries de :
> 
> - Prendre la voiture.
> - Traverser un passage piton
> - Boire de l'alcool
> - De fumer
> - Manger de la nourriture industrielle 
> - Manger de la nourriture pas bio
> - Ne pas manger quilibrer
> ...


Je ne suis personne pour interdire quoi que ce soit  quelqu'un, je ne baisse simplement pas ma garde. 

J'ai pas fais attention pendant 2 ans pour attraper le Covid maintenant.

C'est juste mettre les chances de son ct.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Son nombre de variants assez consquent rend la maladie plus dangereuse avec le temps.


En fait c'est exactement le contraire qui se passe pour le moment.
Le premier variant qui a circul tait le plus dangereux, des dizaines de mutants plus tard il y a eu Delta, qui a fait moins mal que le premier, et maintenant il y a Omicron qui fait moins mal que Delta.
En gros chaque vague est provoqu par un nouveau variant trs contagieux, mais le ratio [nombre de cas graves/nombres d'infects] ne cesse de diminuer.

Si a continue dans cette direction, on est bon.
Au bout d'un moment des variants bnins devrait apparaitre et le SARS-CoV-2 fera moins mal qu'un rhume.

----------


## Invit

> De ce point de vue je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas la pire maladie qui soit arrive. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut la ngliger, on ne connait pas grand chose  cette maladie.
> Son nombre de variants assez consquent rend la maladie plus dangereuse avec le temps. 
> 
> A voir si l'volution du covid ira dans le bon ou le mauvaos sens...



Non justement c'est le contraire, a prouve bien que vous ne connaissez rien  ce sujet.

Le but d'un virus n'est pas de tuer. Son but est de se multiplier.

De ce fait, via le processus de slection naturelle, seules les souches ayant les symptmes les moins virulents perdureront.

----------


## Breton29000

Dans la logique des choses oui, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut baisser nos gardes. C'est bien de penser  nous mais il faut aussi penser aux autres. 
Peut-tre que le variant arrivant aprs Omicron sera encore moins dangereux que Delta ou Omicron, mais si une personne age l'attrappe, a pourra tout autant tre une catastrophe pour elle.

Toujours rester sur ses gardes, j'espre de tout coeur que le virus va s'essouffler, mais vigilance et prvention avant tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si une personne age l'attrappe, a pourra tout autant tre une catastrophe pour elle.


Ouais autant qu'attraper une grippe. (si on parle des potentiels variants moins dangereux qui remplaceront Omicron)
D'ailleurs il y a des vieux qui se font vacciner contre la grippe chaque anne, l'efficacit de ces vaccins se joue  Am stram gram (les laboratoires doivent parier sur le variant qui circulera le plus 6 mois plus tard).




> vigilance et prvention avant tout.


On ne peut pas faire plus qu'aujourd'hui. Il y a du tltravail pour les gens qui bossent dans des bureaux, le port du masque est obligatoire partout, tout le monde se fait tester, tout le monde utilise de la solution hydroalcoolique plusieurs fois par jour, etc.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Deux ans aprs le dbut de cette fameuse maladie qui est le covid, on a l'impression que les chiffres n'intressent plus personne. Plus de 5M de morts dans le monde et on dirait que ce bilan est banalis...


Quelques chiffres pour avoir du contexte .

* Au niveau mondial d'aprs l'OMS et l'ONU il y a entre 75 et 85 millions de morts toutes causes confondus chaque anne. L'OMS met une marge d'erreur assez importante de 20  30 % . Officiellement 60  65 millions de morts sont comptabiliss. 20  25 millions ne le sont pas . Essentiellement dans des pays pauvres d'Asie ou d'Afrique ou le suivi de la population est dfaillant ... 

* Exemple avec l'Inde qui a fait un recensement (en 2012/2013) et a comptabilis + 200 millions de personnes de plus ... Entre 2000 et 2012/2013 . L'Inde a fait un bond de +20% de population . Passant de 1  1,2 milliards ...

* Pour revenir aux chiffres du covid . 

Sur l'anne 2020 en France on a comptabilis +15 % de dcs par rapport aux annes classique. En Belgique on a comptabilis +25% de dcs. 

L'organisme de la statistique Belge a fait une tude de fond. Sur le nombre de personnes comptabilises mortes du covid corrl  la sur mortalit. 25% des dcs sont passs sous les radars .

En somme en Belgique sur 100 dcs lis au covid , 75% ont pu tre trac . Ce qui fait un "trou de 5000  7000 dcs" non tracs.

----------


## milky-way

" En 2020, 126.850 dcs ont t enregistrs en Belgique. Cela reprsente 18.105 dcs de plus quen 2019, soit une hausse de 16,6%. Par rapport au nombre moyen de dcs enregistrs pendant la priode 2017-2019, laugmentation atteint 15,7%. " https://statbel.fgov.be/fr/themes/po...alite-generale

----------


## Ryu2000

a c'est le bon plan pour rester tranquille chez soi (comme a il va pouvoir viter de croiser Blanquer) :
Covid-19 : le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran positif au virus



> Ce jeudi 13 janvier, le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran a t test positif au Covid-19, selon son entourage. Sur Twitter, le ministre a confirm l'information, assurant se mettre  l'isolement ds maintenant. Il promet cependant continuer d'assurer ses fonctions  distance.


C'est bien, il montre l'exemple, il suit le protocole. Il montre qu'on peut travailler  distance.

Il s'est fait tester parce qu'il avait des symptmes et d'aprs les tudes scientifiques c'est avant l'apparition des symptmes qu'on est le plus contagieux, il est donc thoriquement possible qu'il ait infect d'autres ministres.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Le Covid tue moins de 1% de la population mondiale. C'est juste une gripette avec oxygnation en plus. Pas la peine de s'affoler. Plus de 99% de la population va en survivre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le ministre de la Sant, triple vaccin, rattrap par le virus



> Petit dtail : *lundi, 10 janvier, Olivier Vran tait auditionn par le Snat*  propos de ce projet de loi sur le pass vaccinal. La vido (consultable en replay sur le site de Public Snat,  la fin de la vido, 1 h 33 mn) le ministre de la Sant  toussote  selon expression, boit un verre deau avant de rassurer son auditoire  jai la gorge sche  dit-il. Mais on voit bien quil a le souffle court, la voix raille, bref quil est pris. Plusieurs snateurs lui lancent alors  un test un test .  lvidence Olivier Vran semble donc dj infect. Entre lundi 10 et jeudi 13 janvier 2022, le ministre a rencontr beaucoup de monde. Et potentiellement transmis le virus. Qui a dit  Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais ???


Si on suit le protocole toutes les personnes qui taient au snat lundi sont cas contact, donc ils doivent tltravailler.
Ce serait marrant un cluster au snat. Il arrive que les vaccins aient une charge virale plus importante que les non-vaccins. On verra quand on aura le recul, mais il est possible que les vaccins soient plus contagieux que les non-vaccins.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le ministre de la Sant, triple vaccin, rattrap par le virus
> 
> Si on suit le protocole toutes les personnes qui taient au snat lundi sont cas contact, donc ils doivent tltravailler.


Non. Tu es "cas contact" si tu tais  moins d'un ou deux mtres et que tu ne portais pas de masque.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le ministre de la Sant, triple vaccin, rattrap par le virus
> 
> 
> Si on suit le protocole toutes les personnes qui taient au snat lundi sont cas contact, donc ils doivent tltravailler.
> Ce serait marrant un cluster au snat. Il arrive que les vaccins aient une charge virale plus importante que les non-vaccins. On verra quand on aura le recul, mais il est possible que les vaccins soient plus contagieux que les non-vaccins.


Mme pas... puisque Veran portait son masque... 

Normalement pas de cas contact dans la salle si il y a un respect des gestes barrires tout le long.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dommage
Mais bon il y aura peut-tre quand mme des lus positifs, tout n'est pas perdu.  ::mouarf:: 
Il y a des variants contagieux donc on ne sait jamais.

Vran a reu 3 doses, il porte un masque en permanence et a ne l'a pas empch de se faire contaminer.

=======
Covid-19 en France : le scnario catastrophe semble sloigner, notamment  lhpital



> Mais un espoir sest confirm ces dernires semaines : Omicron est moins dangereux que les prcdentes incarnations du virus. Il provoque moins dhospitalisations,  la fois car les populations sont mieux vaccines et car *il est en soi moins virulent*. Sur cette base, lInstitut Pasteur, dont les prvisions sont attentivement surveilles par le gouvernement franais, vient de rviser ses prcdentes modlisations, particulirement incertaines et donnes fin dcembre. Il se concentre dsormais sur un scnario, jug le plus probable, dans lequel le pic dhospitalisations quotidiennes serait atteint fin janvier et compris entre 2 500 et un peu plus de 5 000.
> 
> Ce dernier cas dpasserait le record du printemps 2020, au dbut de la pandmie en France. Mais, contrairement  maintenant, il avait fallu un strict confinement pour stopper les hospitalisations et viter un effondrement du systme de sant. Surtout, un autre constat, effectu dans les pays gagns en premier par Omicron comme lAfrique du Sud ou le Royaume-Uni, est encourageant. *Les personnes hospitalises vont moins en ranimation et restent moins longtemps  lhpital*. En prenant en compte ces lments, les chercheurs de Pasteur jugent probable quil ne faille pas, au maximum, disposer de plus de 6 000 places en soins critiques, un niveau cette fois infrieur au sommet observ au dbut 2020.


Les hpitaux vont avoir une charge de travail digne de la grippe de 2017, mais ils ont l'habitude. (quoi que maintenant ils ont moins de moyens, moins de main d'uvre, voil ce qui se passe quand LREM se retrouve au pouvoir).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dommage
> Mais bon il y aura peut-tre quand mme des lus positifs, tout n'est pas perdu. 
> Il y a des variants contagieux donc on ne sait jamais.
> 
> Vran a reu 3 doses, il porte un masque en permanence et a ne l'a pas empch de se faire contaminer.


Rflchis 2 secondes. Vran est un ministre, donc un mec public qui a des rendez-vous et des repas d'affaires. Pendant les repas, le masque tombe !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ok alors tous les gens qui ont mang avec lui son cas contact.
On est contagieux avant de ressentir des symptmes, il a ressenti des symptmes pendant plusieurs jours avant de se faire tester.
Les cas contacts sont peut-tre nombreux, il faut qu'ils aillent se faire tester et si ils sont positifs il faut qu'ils s'isolent.

====
J'aime bien comme ils expliquent la mutation des virus :
Aprs Omicron, le prochain variant sera-t-il forcment moins dangereux?



> Pour comprendre, il faut rappeler que comme tous les virus, le Sars-Cov2 mute rgulirement, de manire alatoire. Ces mutations sont comme des fautes de frappe dans un texte, elles nont souvent pas de consquence. Mais il arrive quelles changent le sens dun mot, dune phrase, voire dun chapitre entier (plus de dtails dans la vido ci-dessous).


Par contre il y a un truc bizarre, l ils disent qu'Omicron est plus proche d'Alpha que de Delta :



> Ce nest pas du tout ce quil sest pass avec le coronavirus Sars-Cov2. Delta navait absolument aucun lien avec Alpha, pas plus quavec Beta. Et Omicron est trs loign lui aussi de Delta. Dans un sens, *cest un plus proche cousin dAlpha que de Delta*. Cest ce que permet de visualiser le graphique ci-dessous ralis par Emma Hodcroft, chercheuse  luniversit de Ble, spcialiste de la gntique des virus.


Et l ils disent que les prochains variants qui circuleront le plus ne seront pas forcment des descendants d'Omicron :



> *Mais cela ne veut pas dire que si un prochain variant simpose, ce sera un descendant dOmicron*. Des chercheurs se sont rcemment rendu compte que les coronavirus humains plus classiques (qui provoquent un simple rhume) voluaient pour sadapter  notre immunit, mais ils voluaient en escalier, petit  petit, rappelle lpidmiologiste Adam Kucharski. Comme le virus de la grippe ou encore ce que les chercheurs pensaient tre un modle plutt classique dvolution.


Mais si a se trouve un variant descendant d'Omicron peut devenir dangereux (c'est peu probable, mais on sait jamais). Ils disent "Jusqu maintenant, aucun variant proccupant na t le descendant dun prcdent variant".
Et si le prochain variant majoritaire ne descend pas d'Omicron, il sera peut-tre quand mme moins dangereux qu'Omicron.

Il faut attendre la prochaine vague pour savoir, pour l'instant on a pas encore atteint le sommet de la vague Omicron.
Juste pour montrer qu'on peut faire un lien entre une vague et le variant dominant  cette poque :

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ok alors tous les gens qui ont mang avec lui son cas contact.
> On est contagieux avant de ressentir des symptmes, il a ressenti des symptmes pendant plusieurs jours avant de se faire tester.
> Les cas contacts sont peut-tre nombreux, il faut qu'ils aillent se faire tester et si ils sont positifs il faut qu'ils s'isolent.
> 
> ====
> J'aime bien comme ils expliquent la mutation des virus :
> Aprs Omicron, le prochain variant sera-t-il forcment moins dangereux?
> 
> 
> ...


On aurait pu lappeler Omacron le variant . Vu que c'est lui virus  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Omacron


Macron est beaucoup plus dangereux qu'Omicron
C'est irrespectueux envers le variant de faire ce genre de blague.

Si vous aimez les jeux de mots avec le nom des variants, vous n'avez peut-tre pas fini de vous amusez puisqu'aprs Omicron c'est :
- Pi
- Rho
- Sigma
- Tau
- Upsilon
- Phi
- Chi (Ki)
- Psi
- Omega

Vous trouvez peut-tre une meilleure blague la prochaine fois.

----------


## seedbarrett

> On aurait pu lappeler Omacron le variant . Vu que c'est lui virus

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment les britanniques ne se prcipitent pas pour recevoir plus de doses :
Covid booster jabs in England to be thrown away as demand falls



> Booster jabs distributed in England for the pre-Christmas vaccination push are to be thrown away because of a lack of demand, a leaked NHS memo reveals.
> 
> It is not known exactly how many vaccines will be discarded but it is likely to be hundreds of thousands, sources told the Health Service Journal (HSJ), which obtained the memo.
> (...)
> Primary care bosses blamed the wastage on as many as 30% of people not turning up for their booster appointment.


Si a se trouve c'est pour a que Macron pte un cble en ce moment, peut-tre qu'il ne supporte pas le gchis.

====
L'efficacit des vaccins contre la transmission n'est pas flagrante en isral :









====
Pass vaccinal: Sylvain Waserman s'explique sur le "champagne"



> Mme indignation du ct de Thomas Portes, ancien porte-parole de Sandrine Rousseau qui a depuis ralli Jean-Luc Mlenchon. *Il dnonce lindcence et le mpris absolu du vice-prsident.*


Si tu veux savoir si t'as atteint la moiti, tu ne demandes pas a. Si il avait dis un truc du genre "est-ce qu'on a fait la moiti ?" a n'aurait pas pos problme. L a n'avait rien  voir.

----------


## Invit

Le vaccin sert  rien quand tu es en bonne sant c'est pas nouveau.

Il aurait mieux fallu cibler les personnes  risque mais bon.

Les hypocondriaques franais ont peur de mourir  ::aie:: .

Franchement au lieu de nous emmerder avec un vaccin qui sert  rien. 

On va tous mourir un jour vaccin ou pas, zen.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le vaccin sert  rien quand tu es en bonne sant c'est pas nouveau.


Aujourd'hui, on nous dit que le vaccin sert  un peu rduire les chances de faire une forme grave pendant 4 mois.
D'ailleurs c'est assez marrant de voir comme les promesses baissent  chaque fois.

Au tout dbut les promesses de la vaccination tait :
- vous ne pouvez plus tre positif donc :
- vous ne pouvez plus faire de forme grave
- vous ne pouvez plus transmettre la maladie

Aprs c'tait :
- vous gurirez plus facilement
- vous transmettrez moins la maladie

Maintenant on sait qu'on peut tre positif 2 semaines aprs la dernire dose.
Et a a continu, comme a. Ce serait marrant que dans le futur ils commencent  dire "Ah merde ! Les vaccins sont plus contagieux que les autres en fait !".
Bon aprs il y a peut-tre un peu d'efficacit, parce que 90% des Franais sont vaccins et ils reprsentent moins de 90% des formes graves. Mais bon j'ai pas tellement confiance dans les statistiques Franaises. (si t'as reu au moins une dose, tu ne peux plus appartenir  la catgorie "non-vaccin")
En mme temps, avec ce genre de maladie, un vaccin ne peut pas stopper des variants qui n'existent pas encore.




> Les hypocondriaques franais ont peur de mourir .


Trs peu de gens ont peur.
Et ceux qui ont peur vont vite se calmer, parce qu'ils vont tre positifs, a va passer tranquille, et voil.

Les gens se vaccinent pour avoir un pass, ils ne se vaccinent pas pour protger eux ou les autres.




> On va tous mourir un jour vaccin ou pas, zen.


Non mais l ce qui fait chier c'est que les gouvernements successifs ont ferms des lits, Macron a fait comme Sarkozy et Hollande (sauf qu'il y avait une pandmie pendant le mandat de Macron, donc il est pire que les autres).
Bref, le systme hospitalier Franais sature extrmement facilement.
Il saturait bien avant 2020.  la moindre pidmie de grippe a sature de tous les cts. Et c'est pire aujourd'hui qu'en 2020 (LREM ralise l'exploit de faire pire que le PS et l'UMP).




> https://twitter.com/Francois_Ruffin/...02197535182848
> Votre #passevaccinale est une loi de diversion, pour dtourner le regard. Dtourner le regard de vos fautes : 5700 lits ferms en 2020, pas de masques FFP2, pas de purificateurs d'air, aucune leve des leve sur les vaccins.


==============
D'aprs l'agence europenne du mdicament, ce n'est pas une bonne ide de recevoir une dose tous les 4 mois :
EU drug regulator expresses doubt on need for fourth booster dose



> The WHO also warned that repeated COVID boosters were not a viable strategy, comments the EUs medicines regulator echoed.
> 
> If we have a strategy in which we give boosters every four months, we will end up potentially having problems with immune response, the EMAs Cavaleri said.
> 
> And secondly of course there is the risk of fatigue in the population with continuous administration of boosters.


=====
Edit :
Excellente nouvelle, le nombre de cas positif augmente, le nombre d'hospitalisation diminue (c'est probablement le meilleur scnario, c'est la seule chose qui peut nous permettre de cette pandmie) :
COVID-19 : LES HOSPITALISATIONS EN RANIMATION SONT EN BAISSE



> Ces services comptent 3.852 malades graves du Covid, contre 3.895 la veille, 3.939 jeudi et 3.985 mercredi.
> 
> En revanche, cette baisse ne s'observe ni dans le nombre total de malades hospitaliss (24.544, contre 23.889 mercredi), ni dans le nombre quotidien de nouveaux cas de contamination recenss.
> 
> Ce dernier s'lve  324.580, contre 303.669 le samedi prcdent. La hausse semble toutefois se ralentir puisque le nombre de cas tait de 219.126 le samedi 1er janvier.


Gurir de la maladie, a immunise plus que recevoir 4 doses de Pfizer.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui,  9h51, Le Figaro a ouvert un sondage : Pensez-vous que le passe vaccinal est toujours adapt face  Omicron ?

Rsultats actuels :
 Oui : 37,82 %
 Non : 62,18 %
 Nombre de votants : 106 659

----------


## Invit

> Aujourd'hui,  9h51, Le Figaro a ouvert un sondage : Pensez-vous que le passe vaccinal est toujours adapt face  Omicron ?
> 
> Rsultats actuels :
>  Oui : 37,82 %
>  Non : 62,18 %
>  Nombre de votants : 106 659


trange les golems ne veulent pas une quatrime dose ?  ::roll::  A moins que des pirates russes aient mis leur nez l o il ne faut pas  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

1:16 :
- Le pass vaccinal va entrer en vigueur, il ne sera mme plus utile.
- Alors pourquoi avez-vous pouss votre troupe  le voter ?

C'est n'importe quoi.  ::roll:: 
====
a c'est mieux :
Passe vaccinal : 60 dputs emmens par LFI saisissent le Conseil constitutionnel



> Selon ces dputs, le passe vaccinal porte atteinte   la libert personnelle, au droit au respect de la vie prive,  la libert daller et venir, au droit dexpression collective des ides et des opinions, et au droit  mener une vie familiale

----------


## Invit

> 1:16 :
> - Le pass vaccinal va entrer en vigueur, il ne sera mme plus utile.
> - Alors pourquoi avez-vous pouss votre troupe  le voter ?
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi. 
> ====
> a c'est mieux :
> Passe vaccinal : 60 dputs emmens par LFI saisissent le Conseil constitutionnel


Parce qu'ils veulent les votes des vieux. Ya que les vieux ou les fils  papa qui votent  droite.

----------


## Ryu2000

a n'a aucun sens pourquoi faire les lois les plus liberticides, quand le variant dominant n'est pas dangereux ?
Omicron est une chance, il devrait nous librer. Les dputs votent de la merde, en mme temps ils font parti des pires partis qui existent : Modem, LREM, LR.
Mme au PS il y a eu un peu de rsistance.

PASS VACCINAL: COMMENT VOTRE DPUT A-T-IL VOT?



> Vote  l'unanimit au MoDem, o les 32 dputs sigeant mercredi soir ont vot pour le projet de loi.


Ceux qui ont vot pour savent que c'est de la merde.

Au lieu de prparer ce genre de projet, le gouvernement aurait mieux fait de crer des lits, malheureusement le gouvernement a prfr continuer de fermer des lits, alors que a fait des annes et des annes que les hpitaux saturent.
Il y a des chances pour que les prochains variants dominants soient de plus en plus bnin.

----------


## Invit

> a n'a aucun sens pourquoi faire les lois les plus liberticides, quand le variant dominant n'est pas dangereux ?
> Omicron est une chance, il devrait nous librer. Les dputs votent de la merde, en mme temps ils font parti des pires partis qui existent : Modem, LREM, LR.
> Mme au PS il y a eu un peu de rsistance.
> 
> PASS VACCINAL: COMMENT VOTRE DPUT A-T-IL VOT?
> 
> Ceux qui ont vot pour savent que c'est de la merde.
> 
> Au lieu de prparer ce genre de projet, le gouvernement aurait mieux fait de crer des lits, malheureusement le gouvernement a prfr continuer de fermer des lits, alors que a fait des annes et des annes que les hpitaux saturent.
> Il y a des chances pour que les prochains variants dominants soient de plus en plus bnin.


Je pense que c'est un complot pour empcher monsieur 0.5% de faire 0.3% cette anne et se dcridibiliser dfinitivement.

----------


## BenoitM

> Au lieu de prparer ce genre de projet, le gouvernement aurait mieux fait de crer des lits, malheureusement le gouvernement a prfr continuer de fermer des lits, alors que a fait des annes et des annes que les hpitaux saturent.
> Il y a des chances pour que les prochains variants dominants soient de plus en plus bnin.


Crer des lits ca demande du personnel. Les tudes d'infirmir c'est 4 ans. Plus normalement un an de spcialisation en soins intensifs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Crer des lits ca demande du personnel.


Exactement et c'est pour cela qu'il est compltement stupide de faire a :
 Ici, on prfre fermer des lits dhpitaux et virer les personnels non vaccins 



> Depuis le 15 septembre, ces personnels soignants ne peuvent plus exercer leur profession, ni toucher leur salaire. Ils expliquent les raisons de leur choix de ne pas se vacciner et ses consquences.


15 000 soignants non vaccins et 2 000 dmissions : quelles consquences dans les hpitaux ?



> partir du 16 octobre 2021, ils devront tous prsenter un schma vaccinal complet. Une situation qui risque d'aggraver le manque de personnel, alertent des soignants.


LREM a tout fait pour fragiliser le systme hospitalier, il doit y avoir des villes de 200 000 habitants qui n'ont que 12 lits de ranimations.

a fait super longtemps qu'on sait qu'il n'y a pas assez de lits de ranimation, regardez cet article de 2008 par exemple :
Les units de ranimation marchent  flux tendu l'hiver



> Les lits disponibles en services de ranimation sont-ils suffisants actuellement, en priode hivernale et festive ? L'impossibilit de trouver un lit en ranimation pour un malade dans un tat svre, alors que, selon le ministre de la Sant, onze lits taient disponibles cette nuit-l dans la Rgion Ile-de-France, pointe en tout cas clairement un problme d'organisation.


Pendant des annes il y avait moyen de crer plus de postes, c'est facile, il suffit d'augmenter le nombre de candidats aux diffrents concours, il ne manque pas de candidats.

Et l en 2020, 2021, 2022, il y avait moyen de bricoler quelque chose pour crer des lits de ranimation. Mais  la place Macron a continu d'en supprimer.
Les services de ranimations saturent pour un rien depuis plus d'une dcennie.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

L'pidmie est officiellement hors de contrle : https://www.sudouest.fr/sante/corona...ns-7852099.php

465 000 cas ce jour. 41,3% des franais sont cas de contact. 0,7% des franais on le covid chaque jour . 

Il est tend d'arrter lhystrie non ?  ::?:

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Plus de 99% de la population mondiale a survcu au covid. C'est juste une gripette.

Et pour en rajouter une couche, en 2020 lorsqu'il ny avait pas de vaccin; 99% de la population mondiale a survcu au covid. C'tait juste une gripette.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'pidmie est officiellement hors de contrle : https://www.sudouest.fr/sante/corona...ns-7852099.php


a c'est top pour l'immunit collective  :+1: 
Il y a plus en plus de personnes positives et de moins en moins de personnes  l'hpital  cause du SARS-CoV-2, c'est le meilleur scnario !

Le seul moyen de s'en sortir c'est que des variants bnins apparaissent et c'est ce qui est en train d'arriver.
La probabilit que les variants les plus contagieux qui succderont  Omicron soient encore + bnins est lev. C'est cool  :8-): 

Quand les variants qui circuleront seront totalement bnins, LREM n'aura plus de prtexte pour nous faire chier.
En attendant aller vous faire injecter une quatrime dose  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19 : Jean Castex et Olivier Vran annonceront un "calendrier" de leve des restrictions  19 heures



> Le Premier ministre Jean Castex tiendra une confrence de presse jeudi  19h pour prsenter un "calendrier prcis de leve progressive des dernires" restrictions face  l'pidmie de Covid-19, a annonc le porte-parole du gouvernement Gabriel Attal ce midi.
> (...)
> L'excutif est confront  une situation paradoxale : si *le nombre de cas positifs continue  augmenter* - et  battre des records  plus de 300.000 contaminations quotidiennes sur la moyenne des sept derniers jours -, *la pression sur les services de ranimation tend  stagner.* Sans doute un effet du variant Omicron, moins svre que le Delta.


Oui, le variant Omicron est la seule bonne nouvelle depuis le dbut de l'pidmie, c'est gnial qu'un variant trs peu svre et trs contagieux circule. (c'est comme a qu'on se sort de ce genre d'pidmie)
Cela dit, il n'est pas garanti que tous les prochains variants dominant seront encore moins svre qu'Omicron (la probabilit est trs lev, mais elle n'est jamais de 100%).

Personne ne peut anticiper  quoi ressemblera les prochains variants les plus contagieux, donc le gouvernement ne peut pas tablir de calendrier.
Aprs la vague Omicron, il y aura d'autres vagues. Elles peuvent passer inaperu, si ce sont des variants totalement bnins, les gens ne ressentiront aucun symptme, ils ne se feront donc pas tester, on ne s'apercevra pas du fait que plein de gens sont positifs, mais ce sera trs bien comme a, vu que la maladie sera bnigne.

 part attendre la prochaine vague, on ne peut pas faire grand chose.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Oui, le variant Omicron est la seule bonne nouvelle depuis le dbut de l'pidmie, c'est gnial qu'un variant trs peu svre et trs contagieux circule. (c'est comme a qu'on se sort de ce genre d'pidmie)
> Cela dit, il n'est pas garanti que tous les prochains variants dominant seront encore moins svre qu'Omicron (la probabilit est trs lev, mais elle n'est jamais de 100%).
> 
> Personne ne peut anticiper  quoi ressemblera les prochains variants les plus contagieux, donc le gouvernement ne peut pas tablir de calendrier.
> Aprs la vague Omicron, il y aura d'autres vagues. Elles peuvent passer inaperu, si ce sont des variants totalement bnins, les gens ne ressentiront aucun symptme, ils ne se feront donc pas tester, on ne s'apercevra pas du fait que plein de gens sont positifs, mais ce sera trs bien comme a, vu que la maladie sera bnigne.
> 
>  part attendre la prochaine vague, on ne peut pas faire grand chose.


Les admissions en soins critiques diminuent mais les admissions hospitalires sont nanmoins en augmentation de +13.56 % en 7 jours. On en revient toujours aux capacits d'accueil des hpitaux et la pression sur le personnel soignant. A noter que le nombre de dcs a augment de 3.85% (info vers le bas de la page) avec 216 morts par jour. C'est quand mme beaucoup plus que la grippe qui suivant ce lien fait une moyenne de 5 morts/jour.




> part attendre la prochaine vague, on ne peut pas faire grand chose.


Ni dire grand chose non plus, donc tu vas te mettre en veilleuse d'ici l je suppose...  ? Parce que l, tu nous rabche la mme chose tous les jours, a "commence"  tre lassant. Et pas la peine non plus de nous recopier les dclarations quotidiennes du gouvernement sur le covid tant donn qu'on entend que a aux infos.

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec Omicron, moins de patients en ranimation, et des sjours moins longs  l'hpital

Les infects meurent de moins en moins (et ce sont toujours des vieux, des obses, des immunodprims) :


Il y a un truc en commun entre le monde de l'entreprise et celui de l'pidmiologie : "Il n'y a pas de visibilit". Il est impossible d'anticiper  quel point les prochains variants seront rsistant aux vaccins, ni  quel point ils seront contagieux.
Voil le calendrier du gouvernement :
Covid-19 : le calendrier dallgement des mesures sanitaires



> Outre l'entre en vigueur prochaine du  pass vaccinal , le 24 janvier prochain (sous rserve de la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel), et l'ouverture du rappel vaccinal aux adolescents de 12  17 ans, le Premier ministre, Jean Castex, a dtaill le calendrier de leve des mesures sanitaires lors de sa confrence de presse de ce jeudi 20 janvier 2022.
> 
> 2 fvrier
> Leve des jauges dans les tablissements accueillant du public assis (stades, salles de concerts, thtres). Pour accder  ces lieux, le port du masque reste obligatoire.En entreprise, le tltravail ne sera plus obligatoire mais restera recommand.Fin de l'obligation du port du masque en extrieur.15 fvrier
> Le dlai dinjection du rappel vaccinal contre le Covid-19 sera rduit de 7  4 mois.16 fvrier
> Les discothques, fermes depuis le 10 dcembre, pourront rouvrir dans le respect du protocole sanitaire.Les concerts debout pourront reprendre dans le respect du protocole sanitaire.La consommation sera  nouveau possible dans les stades, cinmas et transports, de mme que la consommation debout dans les bars.


On devrait tre proche du pic :


============
==== EDIT ====
============

Peut-tre que formuler comme a, vous allez comprendre ce que j'essaie de dire.
Covid, Omicron, BA.2 : "L'arrive d'un nouveau variant" inquite le Conseil scientifique



> Un Conseil scientifique qui se laisse aller  quelques prvisions en fin de texte : "O allons-nous aprs Omicron ?" 
> 
> "Lambiance gnrale parfaitement comprhensible est de penser quon sera en mars avril 2022 'au dbut de la fin' *en raison dune immunit collective trs leve lie au nombre massif dinfections avec le variant Omicron qui est nettement moins svre*, et dun trs haut niveau vaccinal, y compris pour la 3eme dose/rappel. Lexprience rcente (variants Alpha, Delta et Omicron) nous a malheureusement montr que larrive dun nouveau variant tait difficile, voire trs difficile  anticiper Une veille internationale permettra de faire une analyse de risque au dcours de la fin de la circulation du virus Omicron en France".
> 
> "Va-t-on vers :*Un nouveau variant trs transmissible mais encore moins svre ?* Un variant se rapprochant des variants antrieurs en termes de svrit ?Un variant dchappement au vaccin ?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, les capacits des systmes de surveillance, pidmio-clinique afin de dfinir trs rapidement les caractristiques du nouveau variant seront essentielles. Elles doivent donc tre anticipes et prpares. Le Conseil scientifique devrait produire un nouvel avis sur ces grandes questions dans les semaines  venir".


Il faut attendre la vague 6 pour avoir les infos. Si les prochains variants dominants sont encore moins svre qu'Omicron, on pourra supprimer toutes les restrictions.

----------


## Pyramidev

Le Conseil constitutionnel avait t saisi contre le passe vaccinal :



Finalement, le Conseil constitutionnel a valid le passe vaccinal, sauf dans les meetings politiques :
https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/01/21/...i-10060518.php

Ugo Bernalicis est mcontent :

----------


## micka132

> Aujourd'hui,  9h51, Le Figaro a ouvert un sondage : Pensez-vous que le passe vaccinal est toujours adapt face  Omicron ?
> 
> Rsultats actuels :
>  Oui : 37,82 %
>  Non : 62,18 %
>  Nombre de votants : 106 659


Encore 37% ? Pas mal pour le pays des lumires  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore 37% ?


Les militants LREM se sont peut-tre organiss pour faire gonfler le "Oui". Ils ont probablement des discords et ils peuvent trouver plein de gens pour manipuler des sondages internet.
Et il y a aussi les gens qui sont dans l'tat d'esprit "je me suis fait injecter 3 doses, je ne veux pas que ceux qui ont reu 0 dose aient autant de droits que moi, je suis un meilleur citoyen qu'eux et je veux qu'ils en bavent le plus possible".
Il y a peut-tre des gens qui ont peur "sans pass sanitaire on va tous mourir".

C'est bizarre cette histoire de pass sanitaire. Par exemple le gouvernement a prvenu qu'ils allaient allger des mesures sanitaires en fvrier (20 janvier) juste avant que le pass vaccinal entre en vigueur (24 janvier).
Quand le nombre de cas va chuter je ne sais pas comment le gouvernement va russir  maintenir le pass sanitaire.
On ne doit pas tre loin du sommet de la vague et une fois que a descend, a descend assez vite. ( moins qu'une sixime vague commence au mme moment)

L entre le pic 2 et le pic 3 on dirait que des variants se sont enchains assez vite (peut-tre Bta, Gamma, Delta) :

Mais bon en rgle gnrale ce sont des variants moins dangereux, donc a va, les hpitaux pourront  nouveaux saturer avec autre choses que des formes graves de Covid.

On voit que la courbe des cas positifs se dtachent de la courbe des morts (on test peut-tre  peine plus aujourd'hui qu'avant) :


Et pour en revenir  l'inutilit du pass sanitaire, j'aimerais rappeler que Pcresse a demand aux lus de son parti de voter POUR et une fois qu'il est pass elle l'a critiqu. Pourquoi forcer des gens  voter pour si tu sais que c'est de la merde ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Et pour en revenir  l'inutilit du pass sanitaire, j'aimerais rappeler que Pcresse a demand aux lus de son parti de voter POUR et une fois qu'il est pass elle l'a critiqu. Pourquoi forcer des gens  voter pour si tu sais que c'est de la merde ?


Le sacro saint "en mme temps" macroniste ... Aucune crdibilit. Faites ce que je dis pas ce que je fais  ::roll::  Lhpital qui se fout de la charit en somme.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Parce qu'ils veulent les votes des vieux. Ya que les vieux ou les fils  papa qui votent  droite.


Ah bon ? Merci pour cette analyse politique ; un vritable mpris de la gauche caviar  ::aie::  :



> Le terme gauche caviar (ou gauche de salon) dsigne, en France et au Qubec, des personnalits considres comme loignes des milieux populaires mais se rclamant de la gauche. Il est  rapprocher du terme bourgeois-bohme et de l'expression  Avoir le cur  gauche, mais le portefeuille  droite .
> (.../...)

----------


## Mat.M

> lorsqu'il ny avait pas de vaccin


_vade retro satana_ ,arrire Satan et le Diable est dans les dtails...
c'est dingue comment une substance cense tre curative est devenue la substance du Diable....

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Il faut apprendre  connatre ChemOuRoussOuJadot, c'est un garon tonnant !
> 
> Il prtend tre politiquement du centre
> 
> Mais il dfend toutes les thses de l'extrme droite :
> 
> La disparition du mle dominant au bnfice des fministes , il a aussi le culte du "c'tait mieux avant" cher  Zemour et LePen
> 
> La ngation du rchauffement climatique, qui passe bien entendu par le dnigrement des travaux des chercheurs du monde entier
> ...


 vous lire, il semblerait qu'il devient impossible de prendre les opinions sans "vrifier" si elles vont "bien ensemble" (sous quels critres ?). Les opinions doivent s'valuer individuellement, afin d'tre argumentes ; prtendre le contraire est extrmement dangereux, car dans ce cas, on ne peut plus argument sans qu'une autre opinion vienne biaiser l'argumentation. Je trouve cela trs bien que les gens ne se rangent pas dans les cases que la socit a prvues ; cela signifie simplement qu'ils sont humains...




> Il faut apprendre  connatre ChemOuRoussOuJadot, c'est un garon tonnant !


Et alors ??!

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Au bout de 2 annes de Covid, les chiffres sont l.

Le Covid a tu moins de 1% de la population mondiale.

C'est juste une gripette.

----------


## Ryu2000

Merci Omicron  ::heart::  ::rose:: 
On espre que les variants qui te remplaceront seront au moins aussi cool que toi.  ::ange:: 

La fin de la pandmie est  plausible  en Europe grce  Omicron, estime lOMS



> LOrganisation mondiale de la Sant (OMS) estime que le territoire europen pourrait en finir avec la pandmie de coronavirus* en raison du grand nombre dinfections constates*.
> 
> Le variant Omicron, qui pourrait contaminer 60 % des Europens dici mars, a amorc une nouvelle phase de la pandmie de Covid-19 dans la rgion et pourrait la rapprocher de son dnouement, a estim ce dimanche 23 janvier le directeur de lOMS Europe.


Schiappa a t infect, elle a de la chance, une fois qu'elle aura gurit son organisme devrait tre prt  lutter contre les futurs infections potentiels.  :+1: 

====
C'est le bordel  Bruxelles ! 
Bruxelles : des dizaines de milliers de manifestants contre les restrictions sanitaires



> Des milliers de manifestants, venus de toute l'Europe, ont protest contre les mesures sanitaires  l'appel de plusieurs associations europennes ce dimanche. Des incidents ont clat en dbut d'aprs-midi. Le Service europen pour l'action extrieure a t pris pour cible.


J'ai vu une vido de gens qui lancent des barrires en direction de policiers qui essaient de se protger dans le mtro, c'est impressionnant. C'est pas souvent qu'on voit des barrires tomber comme a.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/01/24/...s-10066067.php
> 
> Covid-19 : la Cour de justice de la Rpublique classe sans suite prs de 20 000 plaintes contre des ministres

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Tiens je viens de tomber sur ceci (cela date de 2021 apparemment) : https://www.encephale.com/Videos/Les...-bureaucratose

On y parle :

bureaucratose     
quantophrnie
tartarinisme
bureaucratite (pour les formes graves forme grave , voir dlire bureaucratosique )

Document sur un ton satirique ... cependant srieux  ::?:

----------


## micka132

N'empche, omicron n'est que le rsultat de la pression de la vaccination de masse.
C'est un pur hasard qu'il est heureusement moins dangereux. Le hasard aurait tout aussi bien pu en faire un plus dangereux.  
On passe (pour le moment)  cot d'un gros carnage sur un coup de chance.
Mais ca, les idoltres de la vaccination massive ne le comprennent pas.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> N'empche, omicron n'est que le rsultat de la pression de la vaccination de masse.


D'aprs les observations, un virus mute toujours, vaccin ou pas. D'ailleurs en 2020, le virus a mut, et il n'y avait pas de vaccination de masse. Si l'on considre que la vaccination de masse pendant une pidmie est d'une grande dbilit, on peut se poser beaucoup de questions l-dessus. Surtout sur l'interprtation  en faire.




> C'est un pur hasard qu'il est heureusement moins dangereux. Le hasard aurait tout aussi bien pu en faire un plus dangereux.


Les observations contredisent cela. Un virus qui mute devient moins ltal, mais plus contagieux. D'un point de vue observationnel, il n'y pas de hasard.

Il y a cependant pour moi un cas ou c'est parfois faux. Je vous laisse deviner quel est ce cas. Pour vous aider, ce sont des histoires de vaches/chauves-souris/pangolins/visons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un virus qui mute devient moins ltal, mais plus contagieux.


Ce n'est pas exactement a.
Dj au niveau du SARS-CoV-2 on retrouve beaucoup de variants qui n'ont pas circul tant que a. Ils ont t suivi par l'OMS peu de temps.
Ensuite les nouveaux variants ne sont pas forcment moins ltaux. (globalement c'est vrai que les virus de cette famille ont tendance  muter dans des versions moins dangereuses, mais un variant plus ltal peu toujours apparaitre)

Omicron nous donne beaucoup d'espoir, un variant trs contagieux mais trs peu dangereux, c'est la meilleure configuration qui pouvait se produire.
Se faire contaminer par Omicron, c'est mieux que de recevoir une dose de plus (les vaccins ciblent la premire version du virus).

Plusieurs pays mettent fin aux restrictions.
Vivre sans restrictions : la Catalogne met fin au pass sanitaire
Restrictions contre le Covid-19 : Royaume-Uni, Danemark, Pays-Bas... Ces pays europens qui allgent les mesures

Le gouvernement Franais fait de la merde, comme  son habitude :
Coronavirus : la dure du certificat de rtablissement bientt rduite  4 mois
a fait chier !
Mon certificat de rtablissement devait tre valide jusqu' fin juin et il ne va tre valide que jusqu' fin avril.  ::(: 
Normalement les restrictions devraient sauter d'ici l.
J'ai l'impression que le gouvernement force la vaccination parce qu'il a command trop de doses et qu'elles vont bientt primer.

Macron et Trudeau sont idologiquement trs proche :
Canada : dmonstration de force  Ottawa des camionneurs contre les mesures sanitaires

----------


## micka132

> D'aprs les observations, un virus mute toujours, vaccin ou pas. D'ailleurs en 2020, le virus a mut, et il n'y avait pas de vaccination de masse.


Les virus  Arn particulirement. C'est pas un certain Raoult qui le disait en aout 2020, et que "tout le (beau) monde" disait qu'il racontait de la merde?  




> Si l'on considre que la vaccination de masse pendant une pidmie est d'une grande dbilit, on peut se poser beaucoup de questions l-dessus. Surtout sur l'interprtation  en faire.


 La vaccination de masse pour ce virus l, avec ces vaccins monocibles, dont on connait les populations  risque oui c'est une dbilit. 
Ce n'est pas spcialement que la vaccin favorise la mutation, c'est que le virus va rencontrer des anticorps exclusivement tourns contre la proteine spike de wuhan, et donc les mutations "survivante" seront celles qui rsisteront  ces anticorps.
Au plus tu as de monde qui a ce type exclusif d'anticorps, au plus tu augmentes la probabilit d'avoir un virus qui se fout du vaccin. Pour des populations qui ne risquent quasi rien, c'est donc stupide d'augmenter les chances de mutations favorisant la contamination des personnes vaccins et rellement fragile face  ce virus. C'est exactement ce qui se passe avec Omicron. Le vaccin ne sert (quasi?) plus  rien.

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/laurent-m...hristian-velot




> Les observations contredisent cela. Un virus qui mute devient moins ltal, mais plus contagieux. D'un point de vue observationnel, il n'y pas de hasard.


Je n'ai pas les qualifications pour dire si c'est vrai ou non, mais l encore c'est du Raoult 100% le gars sur qui "tout le (beau) monde" tombe.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant ce qu'il se passe au Canada, il y a une manifestation massive contre l'obligation vaccinal.
Covid-19 au Canada : Les camionneurs du  convoi de la libert  manifestent toujours contre les restrictions



> Le mouvement des camionneurs canadiens prend de lampleur. Pour la deuxime journe conscutive, des manifestations contre les restrictions sanitaires ont secou la capitale canadienne Ottawa dimanche. De nombreux supporteurs du  convoi de la libert  sont descendus dans les rues. Ce mouvement de contestation initi par des camionneurs soppose  lobligation vaccinale pour traverser la frontire terrestre canado-amricaine, la plus longue au monde. Depuis samedi, ces chauffeurs poids lourd sont arrivs  Ottawa en convois de tout le pays pour se faire entendre.


Elon Musk tweets des trucs :



> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1486846468887560201
> If you scare people enough, they will demand removal of freedom. This is the path to tyranny.





> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1486827458632503297
> Seems odd that the UN still hasnt released 2020 world death rates





> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1486772334635536395
> Canadian truckers rule





> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1486753860555358216
> Je maple syrup


Officiellement Trudeau s'est isol parce qu'il est cas contact.
Il parait qu'il s'est fait exfiltr pour fuir les manifestants, a me rappel a :
Lors de la quatrime semaine de mobilisation des Gilets jaunes, un plan pour exfiltrer Emmanuel Macron est prpar

Quelqu'un a achet le nom de domaine http://liar.com maintenant a renvoi sur la page Wikipdia de Trudeau.  ::ptdr:: 

Ils ont raison d'tre mcontent, il faut mettre fin  toutes les restrictions. Vu les variants qui circulent en ce moment, c'est pas trs grave de se faire infecter ( part si on est obse)
Il parait qu'en France les gens ne se prcipitent pas trop pour recevoir une dose de plus, beaucoup prfrent perdre des droits plutt que de se faire injecter une nouvelle dose tous les 4 mois  :+1:  ::D: 

Covid-19 : les centres de vaccinations sont dserts



> Lundi est normalement une grosse journe pour le centre de vaccination situ  Montreuil (Seine-Saint-Denis) mais, ce matin du 31 janvier, il est quasiment vide. Les quelques personnes prsentes ne sont pas venues avec enthousiasme. "C'est pour faire plaisir aux enfants parce que moi, depuis le dbut, je ne voulais pas le faire", avoue un homme. " contrecur, on le fait, on n'a pas le choix", rpond une femme.


La stratgie de Macron ne fonctionne pas (la division entre les gens qui courent pour recevoir leur N dose le plus tt possible et les autres) :
Premiers signes proccupants pour Emmanuel Macron



> Entre la ralit et la perception quils en ont, il suffit dun rien pour que dans lesprit des Franais, et donc des lecteurs, limage dEmmanuel Macron passe de celle dun prsident protecteur tenant bon la barre dans cette crise  rallonge,  celle d*enquiquineur en chef instaurant un tour de vis ne se justifiant pas totalement*, selon le journal.
> 
> Selon Giuliano da Empoli, lexemple italien montre quutiliser les armes du populisme contre les populistes ne contribue finalement qu renforcer lemprise de ces derniers. Pour Rmi Lefebvre, il y a une stratgie de cynisme, de polarisation, cest totalement assum de la part du prsident sortant, quitte  affaiblir ainsi sa lgitimit pour un second mandat.

----------


## Ryu2000

4 janvier :
Justin Trudeau a reu sa troisime dose de vaccin

Aujourd'hui :
Le Premier ministre canadien Justin Trudeau positif au Covid-19

a me ferait chier d'tre positif si peu de temps aprs avoir reu une dose.

----------


## BenoitM

> 4 janvier :
> Justin Trudeau a reu sa troisime dose de vaccin
> 
> Aujourd'hui :
> Le Premier ministre canadien Justin Trudeau positif au Covid-19
> 
> a me ferait chier d'tre positif si peu de temps aprs avoir reu une dose.


L'important c'est surtout de ne pas avoir de symptme grave  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Les cas grave sont extrmement rares, surtout avec Omicron.
Trudeau n'est ni vieux, ni obse, donc a devrait aller.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Les cas grave sont extrmement rares, surtout avec Omicron.
> Trudeau n'est ni vieux, ni obse, donc a devrait aller.


Sauf que lorsque tu n'as aucune comorbidits et que cela tombe dessus tout t'en fout que ce soit graves ou non dans les statistiques lorsque tu es malade au point d'tre hospitalis en urgence.

----------


## micka132

> Sauf que lorsque tu n'as aucune comorbidits et que cela tombe dessus tout t'en fout que ce soit graves ou non dans les statistiques lorsque tu es malade au point d'tre hospitalis en urgence.


C'est vrai, c'est exactement le mme raisonnement qu'il faut avoir avec le vaccin. Balance bnfice risque...Vous ne voulez pas le comprendre parcequ'on vous mattraque qu'il n'y a pas et n'aura pas d'effet secondaire. Pour aujourd'hui c'est faux et pour demain personne n'en sait rien. Il ne s'agit pas de dire qu'il y a normment d'effets secondaire, il s'agit d'appliquer le mme raisonnement, des statistiques faibles, mais tu en a rien  foutre si tu te retrouves dans la statistique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> lorsque tu n'as aucune comorbidits et que cela tombe dessus


a a autant de chance d'arriver avec une grippe, je ne me suis jamais fais vaccin contre la grippe, donc je ne vais pas le faire contre le SARS-CoV-2.

Si a se trouve les tudes prouveront que contre les variants de 2022, les vaccins qui ciblaient un variant de 2020 n'ont aucun effet positif.
Le vaccin n'empche pas de se faire contaminer, il n'empche pas de contaminer les autres, et il ne rduit peut-tre pas tant que a les chances de faire une forme grave.

Covid-19. Plus de 47 % des patients en ranimation sont en situation dobsit



> Selon les donnes du ministre de la Sant, prs de la moiti des patients infects du Covid-19 en ranimation sont obses. Un chiffre alarmant qui sexplique par le facteur daggravation de cette pathologie sur les formes graves du virus. Une situation difficile pour les concerns.

----------


## BenoitM

Aprs si toute la populations est clou au lit pendant 1 semaines tous les six mois. C'est pas trs bon pour l'conomie non plus. Mme si individuellement ce n'est pas grave. Bon sauf si tu es indpendant et que tu as plus de revenu pendant cette semaine.

Il me semble que votre vision c'est :
Positif et juste un rhume
Hospitalisation et c'est fini
Mort

1) Il y a des formes svre qui ne vont pas jusqu' lhospitalisation.
2) Quand on subit une hospitalisation il y a des consquences  long terme.
3) Mme sans hospitalisation, il peut y avoir des consquence sur la dure. Mais bon ceux qui parle de covid long sont srement des menteurs aussi  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs si toute la populations est clou au lit pendant 1 semaines tous les six mois.


a ne fonctionne pas comme a.

Aprs avoir guris, ton systme immunitaire est plus apte  combattre les prochains variants.Les prochains variants qui circuleront seront probablement encore moins dangereux qu'Omicron.Beaucoup de gens ont gurit d'Omicron en 2, 3 joursBeaucoup d'infects n'ont pas pris de cong maladie (parmi ceux qui peuvent travailler  distance).

Quand t'as un rhume tu ne restes pas clou au lit 1 semaine, l c'est pareil.
Le scnario le plus plausible c'est que de moins en moins de gens finiront  l'hpital  cause des variants du SARS-CoV-2, mme si un nouveau variant trs contagieux apparait et provoque une nouvelle vague.

Il est possible que toutes les restrictions sautent trs bientt. Quand les cas SARS-CoV-2 seront rares dans les hpitaux, le gouvernement n'aura plus de prtexte pour continuer de restreindre le peuple.
J'espre que le gouvernement ne mettra pas en place un vote  distance, ou une connerie du genre, pour l'lection prsidentielle.

----------


## micka132

> Aprs si toute la populations est clou au lit pendant 1 semaines tous les six mois. C'est pas trs bon pour l'conomie non plus. Mme si individuellement ce n'est pas grave. Bon sauf si tu es indpendant et que tu as plus de revenu pendant cette semaine.


Mais a sort do ces conclusions? Le vaccin rduit les formes graves, c'est  dire celles qui t'envoie  lhpital, rien ne prouve qu'il rduit les formes intermdiaires. 
Et mme si c'est vrai, pourquoi tu ne prends pas en considration les gens qui, sans parler de forme grave, ragisse pas bien et qui se retrouve galement au lit pendant quelques jours  la suite du vaccin? Ne me dis pas que c'est anecdotique, ou alors tu vis dans une bulle.




> 3) Mme sans hospitalisation, il peut y avoir des consquence sur la dure. Mais bon ceux qui parle de covid long sont srement des menteurs aussi


Mais bien entendu ceci n'existe que pour le virus, pas pour le vaccin. Il est l le problme, vous n'imaginez pas une seconde qu'il puisse se passer exactement la mme chose pour le vaccin. Et mme si c'est 10 fois moins, tu vaccines 20 ou 30 fois plus que ce que le virus contamine tout seul.

----------


## foetus

> Mais a sort do ces conclusions? Le vaccin rduit les formes graves, c'est  dire celles qui t'envoie  lhpital, rien ne prouve qu'il rduit les formes intermdiaires.


Si, le vaccin rduit les hospitalisations : de tte, c'tait 20  30% pour Delta. Le hic, le vaccin est efficace 2.5 - 3 mois.





> Ne me dis pas que c'est anecdotique, ou alors tu vis dans une bulle.


Il y a 1 chiffre qui est sorti aux tats-Unis : en 6 mois de vaccin COVID-19 (Pziffer peut-tre Moderna), il y a eu autant d'accidents graves qu'en 30 ans de vaccination (avec d'autres vaccins)
Mais cela reste 1 chiffre trs bas style 0.2% donc pas grand chose.
Comme tu le dis : face au vaccin ou au COVID long, il faut avoir le bon karma  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

Il y a environ 10 000 morts par an en France en raison de problme sur des mdicaments.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas pour la vaccination.

----------


## Invit

En attendant le mass va bientt sauter et je me serais pas vaccin.

Rsultat des courses, jamais chop le covid en 2 ans, donc pas mort de ce soit disant virus tueur.

a me ferait chier de m'tre fait vacciner pour rien.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il y a 1 chiffre qui est sorti aux tats-Unis : en 6 mois de vaccin COVID-19 (Pziffer peut-tre Moderna), il y a eu autant d'accidents graves qu'en 30 ans de vaccination (avec d'autres vaccins)


Un lien sur l'tude qui a permis de dterminer ce chiffre ?

----------


## ONTAYG

> Rsultat des courses, jamais chop le covid en 2 ans, *donc pas mort de ce soit disant virus tueur.*


Donc tu es une sorte de ngationniste.

----------


## Invit

> Donc tu es une sorte de ngationniste.


Oui antismite reptilien nonazi et complotiste aussi, on me l'a dj dit il y a quelques mois. 

Merci de me le rappeler.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il dit que ce virus a tu des gens et c'est vrai. C'est galement le cas de la grippe par exemple.
Il faut dire que les hpitaux Franais saturent extremement facilement. Le nombre de lits ne cesse de diminuer.

Omicron tue beaucoup moins que les variants Alpha, Bta, Gamma, Delta. Il y a peu de chance que des variants trs contagieux et plus dangereux apparaissent.
En plus gurir de la maladie amliore l'immunit pendant longtemps.

On retrouve des anticorps chez les non-vaccins 20 mois aprs la contamination.
Prevalence and Durability of SARS-CoV-2 Antibodies Among Unvaccinated US Adults by History of COVID-19



> In this cross-sectional study of unvaccinated US adults, antibodies were detected in 99% of individuals who reported a positive COVID-19 test result, in 55% who believed they had COVID-19 but were never tested, and in 11% who believed they had never had COVID-19 infection. Anti-RBD levels were observed after a positive COVID-19 test result up to 20 months, extending previous 6-month durability data.


Grce  Omicron, beaucoup de gens sont maintenant mieux quip pour lutter contre les prochains variants.  :+1: 
L c'est tip-top, tu te fais contaminer, tu guris rapidement et aprs t'es prpar.  :8-): 

On dirait que gurir protge beaucoup plus que recevoir 3 doses de "vaccin".
3 mois aprs la dernire injection il reste peu d'anticorps.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On dirait que gurir protge beaucoup plus que recevoir 3 doses de "vaccin".
> 3 mois aprs la dernire injection il reste peu d'anticorps.


Qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire cela ? Dans la mesure o l'on peut-tre contamin plusieurs fois, je dirais que ce n'est pas plus efficace que le vaccin, de l  dire que le vaccin l'est moins, il y a un pas que je ne franchirai pas. A moins que tu es des donnes dmontres sur ce point, bien sr.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans l'article que j'ai cit a parle d'anticorps 20 mois aprs l'infection, chose qui est impossible avec le vaccin.
On verra bien ce que diront les tudes dans quelques annes. (j'ai vu des tudes qui disent que ceux qui ont gurit puis qui ont reu une dose sont super protg, mais ceux qui ont juste gurit doivent tre pas mal non plus)

En attendant ce que les gens se font injecter ne semble pas efficace. Il n'empche pas de transmettre la maladie, il n'empche pas d'tre malade, ni de faire une forme grave.
De toute faon on va vite arrter de parler de vaccin, parce qu'on va sortir de la pandmie, il n'y aura plus d'histoire de restrictions, de pass sanitaire, de masque, etc.
Le variant qui circule le plus n'est pas trs mchant, c'est la seule chose qui peut nous librer. (enfin un traitement aurait t cool, parce que le paractamol c'est pas optimal)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans l'article que j'ai cit a parle d'anticorps 20 mois aprs l'infection, chose qui est impossible avec le vaccin.


Alors que l'on peut chopper cette saloperie 2 fois en quelques semaines ? a signifierait que les anti-corps ne sont pas hyper efficace, que ce soit par infection ou par vaccin. 




> On verra bien ce que diront les tudes dans quelques annes. (j'ai vu des tudes qui disent que ceux qui ont gurit puis qui ont reu une dose sont super protg, mais ceux qui ont juste gurit doivent tre pas mal non plus)


Donc, on ne sait rien, mais a te permet de faire des affirmations !  ::roll:: 




> En attendant ce que les gens se font injecter ne semble pas efficace. Il n'empche pas de transmettre la maladie, il n'empche pas d'tre malade, ni de faire une forme grave.


Ce qui a toujours t dit, c'est que le vaccin *limite* les contaminations, les transmissions et les risques de faire une forme grave. C'est pas pour rien, que la majorit des patients en ra lors de cette dernire vague sont des non-vaccins.



> Les non-vaccins dix-sept fois plus reprsents dans les admissions en ranimation


Donc, si, ce que les gens se font injecter est efficace. Et s'il n'y avait pas 5 millions d'abrutis refusant la vaccination, on n'aurait pas eu de problme avec cette 5me vague. C'est aussi simple que a.





> De toute faon on va vite arrter de parler de vaccin, parce qu'on va sortir de la pandmie, il n'y aura plus d'histoire de restrictions, de pass sanitaire, de masque, etc.
> Le variant qui circule le plus n'est pas trs mchant, c'est la seule chose qui peut nous librer. (enfin un traitement aurait t cool, parce que le paractamol c'est pas optimal)


Dtrompes-toi. On va, effectivement, arrter de parler de pass-sanitaire, de vaccin, de restrictions, ... PARCE QU'ON entre en priode lectorale. Mais, le virus, lui, il s'en moque. Et, il n'est pas dit, mais alors pas dit du tout, qu'il n'y ait pas une 6me vague, que le prochain variant ne soit pas encore plus contagieux, et plus grave que les prcdents. C'est le problme avec les mutations, on ne sait pas du tout comment elle vont tre. On suppose, ou plutt, on espre. Mais, la nature, elle n'est pas contrlable.

----------


## Dave Hiock

_Avertissement : pour des raisons videntes danonymat les noms des personnages ont t modifis._

Mr Dugland : Rsultat des courses, jamais chop le covid en 2 ans, donc pas mort de ce soit disant virus tueur.

Mr Duchne : Cest bien, jen suis ravi !

Mr Dugland : a me ferait chier de m'tre fait vacciner pour rien.

Mr Duchne : Depuis que je conduis, jamais eu daccident, mme caus par un tiers et tu sais quoi cela me fait chier de prendre une assurance.

Mr Dugland : ... pfeuu ..

Mr Duchne : Allez patron remet nous une dose pour fter cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, on ne sait rien, mais a te permet de faire des affirmations !


J'ai dis "on dirait", j'ai rien affirm.
J'ai le droit d'avoir une opinion personnelle.
Je ne suis pas poustoufl par l'efficacit des vaccins. En mme temps on arrive dj pas  vacciner efficacement contre la grippe, alors les chances d'y arriver avec une maladie nouvelle sont forcment maigre.




> Ce qui a toujours t dit, c'est que le vaccin *limite* les contaminations, les transmissions


Je ne suis pas convaincu.
Il y a quand mme beaucoup de vaccins (de 1 dose  4 doses) qui transmettent la maladie et qui ont ressenti des symptmes.
80% de la population Franaise a du recevoir au moins une dose.




> Alors que l'on peut chopper cette saloperie 2 fois en quelques semaines ?


Je n'ai pas vu de donnes la dessus.
Je sais qu'on peut-tre positif 2 semaines aprs avoir reu une dose, mais je ne sais pas si on peut se faire contaminer 2 semaines avoir guris.
Mais peut-tre qu'il est possible d'avoir t infect par Delta, puis par Omicron.

En principe le systme immunitaire devrait avoir moins de mal  lutter contre le virus la deuxime fois.




> On va, effectivement, arrter de parler de pass-sanitaire, de vaccin, de restrictions, ... PARCE QU'ON entre en priode lectorale.


Bientt la majorit des gens qui seront  l'hpital le seront pour d'autre motif que le SARS-CoV-2.
Certains seront positif, mais ils viendront pour un problme plus grave. 

 ce moment l le gouvernement devra assouplir les restrictions.




> Et, il n'est pas dit, mais alors pas dit du tout, qu'il n'y ait pas une 6me vague, que le prochain variant ne soit pas encore plus contagieux, et plus grave que les prcdents.


Ouais on va dire qu'il est thoriquement possible que des variants plus dangereux qu'Omicron apparaissent.
Mais il beaucoup plus probable qu'il n'y ait plus de variants  la fois trs contagieux et trs dangereux.

On verra bien lors de la sixime vague. (si il y en a une)
Bientt on aura atteint le pic des hospitalisations et le pic des dcs.
On a atteint le pic des nouveaux cas, mais si un nouveau variant trs contagieux apparait, il peut y avoir une nouvelle vague avec un nouveau pic. On sait jamais, mais pour le moment c'est bien parti (si on regarde les pays en avance sur nous).

----------


## Franois M.

> Donc tu es une sorte de ngationniste.


Dans la mesure o le forum est remplit de ngationnistes du grand remplacement, il est difficile de lui jeter la pierre sur ce point.

----------


## Franois M.

> Trudeau n'est ni vieux, ni obse, donc a devrait aller.


Dommage.

----------


## Franois M.

> Mais bon ceux qui parle de covid long sont srement des menteurs aussi


Pour tre honnte on se rappellera qu'il y a une tude, conteste il est vrai, qui remet largement en cause, non pas forcment le Covid long en lui mme, mais son incidence.

----------


## BenoitM

> une tude, conteste il est vrai


C'est bien tu as tout rsum  :;):

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est bien tu as tout rsum


Conteste ne signifie pas invalide; mais ce genre de nuance a l'air d'chapper  pas mal de gens.

----------


## BenoitM

> Conteste ne signifie pas invalide; mais ce genre de nuance a l'air d'chapper  pas mal de gens.


C'est comme le voiture de VW. Leurs mesures taient biais mais pas invalide.

----------


## foetus

> Un lien sur l'tude qui a permis de dterminer ce chiffre ?


1 lien 1 peu long  lire Vaccination contre la COVID-19 : un remde pire que le mal ?

2-3 citations :



> Les seules donnes remontes sont tout simplement du jamais vu dans l'histoire de la vaccination et c'est valable pour tous les pays qui publient leurs donnes de pharmacovigilance : il y a un bond statistique colossal et difiant (+ 1000 % sur les dcs aux USA) qui ne laisse aucun doute sur les effets dltres de ces "vaccins". Il ne peut y avoir de confusion avec un autre traitement anti-COVID puisqu'ils sont interdits ou administrs au compte-goutte dans ces mmes pays.





> [En Europe], prs de 3 millions de cas d'effets indsirables y sont enregistrs dont plus de 43 000 personnes handicapes et prs de 38 000 dcs suite  la "vaccination". C'est tout simplement du jamais vu dans l'histoire de la pharmacovigilance europenne.





> [En France, srement janvier 2022] 29 157 cas graves et 1 512 morts





> [Tweet de Jean-Michel Claverie] 12-15 ans (male) : +2240% (23 fois +) de myocardies; 16-17 (male) : +3933% (40 fois +); 18-24 ans (male) : + 1836%; 25-29 ans (male) : + 522%

----------


## Franois M.

> 1 lien 1 peu long  lire Vaccination contre la COVID-19 : un remde pire que le mal ?
> 
> 2-3 citations :


Donc il ne s'agit absolument pas d'une tude (qui suppose un "peer review") mais d'un article.

De plus, le site de publication - site appartenant  Christophe Magdelaine qui est avant tout un militant pastque, gographe de formation -  incite  la plus extrme prudence sur la considration  accorder  a .....

Bref, aucune donne  l'appui de ces fadaises.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est comme le voiture de VW. Leurs mesures taient biais mais pas invalide.


Tu as l'air d'en connaitre un rayon sur le processus de peer review d'une publication scientifique. ......
C'est impressionnant ....
Quant  trouver un rapport avec VW .....

Au demeurant, je ne suis pas vtrinaire,mais je sais quand mme reconnaitre un blaireau quand j'en vois un ....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au demeurant, je ne suis pas vtrinaire,mais je sais quand mme reconnaitre un blaireau quand j'en vois un ....


Tu as un miroir ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## micka132

> Donc, si, ce que les gens se font injecter est efficace. Et s'il n'y avait pas 5 millions d'abrutis refusant la vaccination, on n'aurait pas eu de problme avec cette 5me vague. C'est aussi simple que a.


Et si on avait pas une bande de @@@@@, dont au moins un auquel tu as probablement donn ta voix(Sarkozy?), qui n'ont pas arrt de dfoncer l'hpital publique, on serait surement mieux prpar  grer une crise sanitaire.
Une petite recherche google, et l'on voit que chaque anne les hpitaux sont saturs par la grippe.
https://www.google.com/search?q=satu...&bih=973&dpr=1 
La normalit c'est la quasi saturation des hpitaux.

Par ailleurs, crois tu vraiment qu'avec 3 millions de personnes vaccins en plus entre 12 et 59 ans ca aurait chang la 5eme "vague"?
Au passage ces "vagues", c'est un terme tellement con, que l'on a arrt de l'utiliser depuis la 4625eme vague de grippe.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment il y aurait un professeur Yaakov Jerris qui serait le directeur de l'hpital Ichilov  Tel-Aviv qui dit que dans son hpital 80% des cas graves sont vaccins.
80% Of Serious COVID Cases Are Fully Vaccinated Says Ichilov Hospital Director



> Right now, most of our severe cases are vaccinated, Jerris told Channel 13 News. They had at least three injections. Between seventy and eighty percent of the serious cases are vaccinated. So, the vaccine has no significance regarding severe illness, which is why just twenty to twenty-five percent of our patients are unvaccinated.





> https://twitter.com/efenigson/status...85170270408704
> '80% of serious COVID cases are fully vaccinated' says Ichilov hospital director. Vaccine has "no significance regarding severe illness," says Prof. Yaakov Jerris, on channel 13 news, 2 days ago. 
> As they say: Its for your health. 
> https://israelnationalnews.com/news/321674


D'aprs Google 72,6% des israliens ont reu au moins une dose et 66,2% des israliens sont compltement vaccin.

Isral: le ministre de la Dfense Benny Gantz test positif au Covid-19



> Le ministre a t vaccin avec la quatrime dose rcemment.

----------


## Invit

> Apparemment il y aurait un professeur Yaakov Jerris qui serait le directeur de l'hpital Ichilov  Tel-Aviv qui dit que dans son hpital 80% des cas graves sont vaccins.
> 80% Of Serious COVID Cases Are Fully Vaccinated Says Ichilov Hospital Director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'aprs Google 72,6% des israliens ont reu au moins une dose et 66,2% des israliens sont compltement vaccin.
> 
> Isral: le ministre de la Dfense Benny Gantz test positif au Covid-19


a fait 15 ans qu'on vous dit que le vaccin sert  rien d'autre que payer les dividendes des actionnaires

----------


## Franois M.

> Et si on avait pas une bande d'encul, dont au moins un auquel tu as probablement donn ta voix(Sarkozy?), qui n'ont pas arrt de dfoncer l'hpital publique, on serait surement mieux prpar  grer une crise sanitaire.


Si on n'avait pas une bande de @@@@  qui depuis 1981 ruinent la France par leur politique collectiviste et l'assistanat en rsultant (avec l'aide il est vrai d'une "droite" lche et molle qui, les rares fois o elle repasse au pouvoir n'annule pas les dpenses votes par la gauche)  le problme ne se poserait pas.

Accessoirement, les pays qui n'ont pas ou quasiment pas d'hpitaux publics comme l'Allemagne ne me semblent pas avoir plus mal grs la crise.

Ce qu'on peut reprocher  Sarkozy, c'est de ne pas avoir t jusquau bout : il n'y a aucun besoin d'hpitaux publics.

Les services publics c'est comme les filles publiques, certains en ont peut tre besoin, mais s'en passer c'est mieux;

----------


## Ryu2000

Les problmes des hpitaux Franais viennent de l'UE.

Comment et pourquoi lhpital public franais est-il en train dtre dtruit ? Dossier tabli par Hippocrate et la commission Sant de lUPR.



> Impts, TVA, taxes, prlvements  la source, RSA, prime dactivit, SMIC, CICE, TICPE, fiscalit cologique, CSG, minimum vieillesse, retraites, ISF, IFI, Scurit sociale, AAH, APL, CAF, financement des services publics, des coles, des hpitaux, de la justice, des pompiers, de la dpendance, chmage, etc., cest dans llaboration de ces deux lois (LF et LFSS) quest scell le sort de tous ces sujets, et pas ailleurs.
> 
> Il faut savoir que, du fait de son appartenance  lUnion europenne, le gouvernement franais est tenu chaque anne de prsenter  la Commission europenne, par le biais du RESF, la politique budgtaire quil compte mettre en uvre pour appliquer les  recommandations  dictes par la Commission.
> 
> En voici un exemple, tir dune annexe du RESF 2018 pour le suivi des recommandations en 2017 : comme on le voit, il ny est question que dinjonctions de rduire encore et toujours les dpenses publiques pour la sant.
> 
> 
> Et bien entendu rebelote lanne suivante, pour lannexe du RESF 2019 portant sur le suivi des recommandations de 2018 : il faut rduire encore et toujours les dpenses publiques pour la sant, en 2019 comme en 2018, de mme que ctait demand en 2017, 2016, etc., et que cela devait tre demand en 2021.
> 
> ...

----------


## Invit

C'est quoi l'intrt de faire du copier coller comme a ? Tu pourris tous les threads en postant des articles que t'as lu  moiti.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'tait une raction  a :



> Si on n'avait pas une bande d'enculs qui depuis 1981 ruinent la France


Et l on est dans le topic du SARS-CoV-2.
Donc je voulais parler du dclin de l'hpital public en France et du fait que a venait des directives de l'UE.

 Nos dirigeants sont rests sourds au cri dalarme des soignants sur la dgradation de lhpital public 



> Le Covid a acclr une crise des hpitaux dnonce depuis longtemps par les personnels, explique, dans une tribune au  Monde , le mdecin anesthsiste-ranimateur Philippe Bizouarn, qui dplore labsence de raction de la part du gouvernement et son  cynisme .
> (...)
> Cette ccit, cette surdit encore, ne sont-elles pas les mots dun vritable mensonge dEtat, incapable de dire enfin que les hpitaux publics ne sont plus une priorit ? Que lhpital public doit disparatre, au profit de structures prives  but lucratif ou non ? Que les soignants spuisent sans comprendre tout ce qui leur est donn  une aumne pour leur silence ? Que les patients, si patients, ne pourront plus tre correctement soigns parce que les moyens ne peuvent tre, selon nos dcideurs, accords  tous. Dire cela, et lassumer ! Cyniquement, mais en toute transparence !


Les hpitaux saturent depuis des annes et les gouvernements successifs continuent de supprimer des lits.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et si on avait pas une bande d'encul, dont au moins un auquel tu as probablement donn ta voix(Sarkozy?), qui n'ont pas arrt de dfoncer l'hpital publique, on serait surement mieux prpar  grer une crise sanitaire.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Franois M.

> Donc je voulais parler du dclin de l'hpital public en France et du fait que a venait des directives de l'UE.


Oui, tu voulais mentir comme d'habitude. 
Que la France soit un enfer collectiviste mal gr quoique totalitaire n'est pas la faute de l'UE. 

La CMU qui permet  des gens ne cotisant pas et n'ayant jamais cotis d'tre soign aux frais de la princesse c'est la faute de l'UE ? L'AME qui permet  des crapules de clandestins d'tre soign aux frais du contribuable c'est aussi la faute de l'UE ?

Non, ce sont juste des dlires de gauche que la droite lche n'a jamais supprim.





> Les hpitaux saturent depuis des annes et les gouvernements successifs continuent de supprimer des lits.


Dj dit : dans la mesure o on augmente les places  en ambulatoire, heureusement qu'on supprime des places en hospitalisation complte; mais certains ont la comprenette difficile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'AME qui permet  des crapules de clandestins d'tre soign aux frais du contribuable c'est aussi la faute de l'UE ?


a je m'en fous.

Je critique la diminution des dpenses dans l'hpital public et les projets de privatisation.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je critique la diminution des dpenses dans l'hpital public et les projets de privatisation.


Oui, mais tu attribues les actions des prsidents franais, l'UE alors que ce sont bien les gouvernements franais qui appliquent ces dcisions. Et, si l'UE les a fait passer c'est que les gouvernements franais taient d'accord. Comme tu le rpte  l'envie, pour qu'une dcision soit prise au sein de l'UE, il faut l'accord des 27. Donc, l'accord de la France. CQFD.

L'UE n'est pas une entit propre (ni sale, d'ailleurs), c'est un outil politique, et les tats membres en font ce qu'ils veulent. Et un outil n'est ni bon ni mauvais. C'est la manire dont on s'en sert qui compte.
Prend un marteau. C'est un outil, pratique pour enfoncer des clous (par exemple). Mais, si quelqu'un s'en sert pour frapper une autre personne, alors cela devient une arme. Mais, est-ce que c'est le marteau le coupable ?

Comme on dit, ce n'est pas l'objet qui fait la fonction, mais la fonction qui fait l'objet. 

Le tats de l'UE en on fait un outil du capitalisme no-libral pour asservir les peuples aux actionnaires,  leurs profits et aux grandes multinationales. Ce n'est pas l'UE qui en est responsable, ce sont les tats, donc les gouvernements, lus par des peuples aveugls et rendus sourds par une propagande no-librale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme tu le rpte  l'envie, pour qu'une dcision soit prise au sein de l'UE, il faut l'accord des 27.


Non, c'est beaucoup plus compliqu que a.
D'ailleurs il faudrait que je regarde a  nouveau :



Tout n'est pas vot  l'unanimit. Il y a des trucs comme la fiscalit qui sont vot  l'unanimit, mais c'est pas le cas avec tous les sujets.




> L'UE n'est pas une entit propre (ni sale, d'ailleurs), c'est un outil politique, et les tats membres en font ce qu'ils veulent. Et un outil n'est ni bon ni mauvais. C'est la manire dont on s'en sert qui compte.


L'UE c'est un truc o il y avait 27 pays, des lobbys  Bruxelles, des gens comme Ursula Von Der Leyen, etc.
Je prfre avoir mon propre outil, plutt qu'un outils partag avec autant de monde.




> Ce n'est pas l'UE qui en est responsable, ce sont les tats, donc les gouvernements, lus par des peuples aveugls et rendus sourds par une propagande no-librale.


Si les Franais lisaient un gouvernement diffrents des autres, il ne pourrait rien faire parce qu'il serait seul contre 26.

Union europenne. Comment laustrit nous pourrit la vie



> Alimentation, retraite, services publics, salaires souvent avec la bndiction des gouvernements, les dcisions de lUnion europenne  de la Commission, du Parlement ou celles graves dans les traits  ont des consquences directes sur notre quotidien.


 La Commission europenne a demand 63 fois aux tats de rduire les dpenses de sant  dnonce leurodput Martin Schirdewan



> Martin Schirdewan, coprsident de la Gauche unitaire europenne, dmontre le rle des politiques daustrit dans la dgradation du secteur public de la sant en Europe.


Les compromis c'est nul, devoir se mettre d'accord avec 26 autres pays + Ursula Von Der Leyen a fait chier.
Je prfrerais qu'on ait encore un peu de souverainet. (que nos gouvernements fassent de la merde parce que c'est leur ide, au lieu de suivre les directives de l'UE)
Macron se fait fliciter par Ursula Von Der Leyen  ::vomi:: 



> https://twitter.com/vonderleyen/stat...69353968885762
> Bonne nouvelle pour la France!
> Nous estimons qu'elle a fait un pas majeur pour recevoir un paiement important sous #NextGenerationEU
> Ds que les tats-membres y auront consenti, nous dbourserons 7,4 milliards 
> C'est le dbut dun succs franais, soutenu par l'Europe.


Continuez de croire que l'UE pourrait devenir quelque chose de bien si les 27 gouvernements n'taient pas des no-libraux, je continuerai de croire que l'UE sera toujours pourrie.
Elle finira bien par s'effondrer de toute faon.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Oui, tu voulais mentir comme d'habitude. 
> Que la France soit un enfer collectiviste mal gr quoique totalitaire n'est pas la faute de l'UE. 
> 
> La CMU qui permet  des gens ne cotisant pas et n'ayant jamais cotis d'tre soign aux frais de la princesse c'est la faute de l'UE ? L'AME qui permet  des crapules de clandestins d'tre soign aux frais du contribuable c'est aussi la faute de l'UE ?
> 
> Non, ce sont juste des dlires de gauche que la droite lche n'a jamais supprim.
> 
> Dj dit : dans la mesure o on augmente les places  en ambulatoire, heureusement qu'on supprime des places en hospitalisation complte; mais certains ont la comprenette difficile.


Donc si je comprend, mme en temps que franais vous tes moins bien couvert et renoncez  vous soigner ???  ::weird:: 

On marche compltement sur la tte chez vous ... 

Une personne qui ne cotise pas au systme se fait soigner au frais du contribuable .

Aprs il y aussi des situations comme en Belgique ... Mme avec systme de protection mutualiste / assurantiel , l'organisme nhsite pas jecter ceux qui leur coutent trop cher (je parle du priv) .

---

Si vous tes en situation de "couter" trop  une assurance/mutuelle prive on hsite pas  vous jeter dehors , alors que vous cotiser ... une personne en situation irrgulire allez hop on lui ouvre les vannes  grand par le contribuable . Situation compltement hrtique et ubuesque  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Ouais j'avoue mieux vaut laisser des clandestins malades dans les rues c'est beaucoup mieux.

Comme a ils s'intgreront mieux  la socit avec les clodos sous les ponts.

----------


## pmithrandir

> La CMU qui permet  des gens ne cotisant pas et n'ayant jamais cotis d'tre soign aux frais de la princesse c'est la faute de l'UE ? L'AME qui permet  des crapules de clandestins d'tre soign aux frais du contribuable c'est aussi la faute de l'UE ?


La CMU, je ne te souhaite pas d'y etre ligible
Ca reste un service minimum pas si glorieux que tu le pretends. Elle sert  viter de devoir traiter trop tard des soins trop longtemps repouss faute d'argent.

Quand  l'AME, qui coute assez peu on remarquera, elle est l pour viter que des foyers pidmiques se dclenchent chez les sans papiers, qui vivent dans des conditions de promiscuit et d'hygine dj limite.

Dans les 2 cas, l'ide est la mme, soigner quelqu'un aux urgence coutent vraiment cher. Le laisser mourir devant lhpital ne se fera pas, donc mieux vaut le soigner le amont.


Pour un exemple, mon grand pre, pourtant pas  plaindre, a fini par faire un malaise cardiaque. La raison... une infection entre par des dents mal soigne qui a progressivement pris le dessus.
Pour une visite chez le dentiste  22 euros, il a fini par plusieurs semaines dans un hopital avec soin intensif cardiaque a un moment... 
Je pense que c'est pas la bonne solution.

Et pour les trangers qui viennent en france, il y a toujours une demande de paiement qui est adresse. On ne soigne pas gratuitement tout le monde pour n'importe quoi.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> La CMU, je ne te souhaite pas d'y etre ligible
> Ca reste un service minimum pas si glorieux que tu le pretends. Elle sert  viter de devoir traiter trop tard des soins trop longtemps repouss faute d'argent.
> 
> Quand  l'AME, qui coute assez peu on remarquera, elle est l pour viter que des foyers pidmiques se dclenchent chez les sans papiers, qui vivent dans des conditions de promiscuit et d'hygine dj limite.


Bien que belge, j'ai des personnes de mon entourage vivant en France. L'un d'eux s'est dj retrouv avec la CMU. 

Bah certains professionnel de sant le refusent ! 

Donc oui par moment des "franais" des "nationaux" sont moins bien soigns que des clandestins ... Ce n'est pas une affirmation, c'est un constat .

J'ajouterai aussi un autre constat. Se faire soigner par un pro de sant "non gnraliste", devient du clientlisme. Quand on voit qu'on manque de dermato,allergologue,ostheo et j'en passe ... Vous tes une espce de client de la sant.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ouais j'avoue mieux vaut laisser des clandestins malades dans les rues c'est beaucoup mieux..


Non, leur place est dans un charter pour le retour au pays, avec 1,06 milliard deuros (cot AME 2021) on peut excuter quelques renvois.

----------


## Invit

Les intgrer cote moins cher et rapportera beaucoup plus. Le problme ce sont les xnophobes pas les malheureux qui fuient la misre.

----------


## Franois M.

> Les intgrer cote moins cher et rapportera beaucoup plus. Le problme ce sont les xnophobes pas les malheureux qui fuient la misre.


Propos ignobles.

La menace diversitaire et ethno-culturelle ne se chiffre pas.

On ne va pas se soumettre  un ethnocide pour payer les retraites.

----------


## Invit

> Propos ignobles.
> 
> La menace diversitaire et ethno-culturelle ne se chiffre pas.
> 
> On ne va pas se soumettre  un ethnocide pour payer les retraites.


Si elle se chiffre pas pourquoi tu chiffres le soit disant cot pour les ramener chez eux en avion ?

Pourquoi tu pignes car on leur paie des soins ?

C'est bien un problme de chiffres et au final d'argent non ?

C'est quoi le cot d'entretenir des racistes et des xnophobes ? Personne n'en parle mais vu tous les dommages qu'ils font  la socit c'est bien pire que soigner quelques malheureux qui n'ont rien demand d'autre que de vivre dcemment.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Bien que belge, j'ai des personnes de mon entourage vivant en France. L'un d'eux s'est dj retrouv avec la CMU. 
> Bah certains professionnel de sant le refusent ! 
> Donc oui par moment des "franais" des "nationaux" sont moins bien soigns que des clandestins ... Ce n'est pas une affirmation, c'est un constat .
> 
> J'ajouterai aussi un autre constat. Se faire soigner par un pro de sant "non gnraliste", devient du clientlisme. Quand on voit qu'on manque de dermato,allergologue,ostheo et j'en passe ... Vous tes une espce de client de la sant.


Les clandestins ont un accs aux urgences, pas a un mdecin.
Dj, pour trouver un mdecin traitant, c'est compliqu. Quand tu es en plus avec un nom  consonnance trangre, c'est encore pus complexe. Donc si en plus tu dpends de l'AME ou de la CMU et que tu payera pas directement, tu n'as mme pas de rendez vous.

Et le manque de praticien devient complexe. 
J'ai une petit fille de 9 mois. Elle a eu le droit d'aller une fois chez le pdiatre, parce que j'ai un enfant avec handicap et que nous sommes pass par un osteo qui la connaissait.
Le reste du temps c'est gnraliste parce que les pdiatres sont dbords. (entre autre parce qu'ils font aussi de la bobologie et des vaccination d'enfant... que les gnralistes peuvent faire aussi...)

Pour voir un neuropdiatre, c'est 1 an d'attente si on a pas de recommandation.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est quoi le cot d'entretenir des racistes et des xnophobes ? Personne n'en parle mais vu tous les dommages qu'ils font  la socit c'est bien pire que soigner quelques malheureux qui n'ont rien demand d'autre que de vivre dcemment.



Les dommages  la socit viennent essentiellement des tenants de l'idologie diversitaires et des ngationnistes du grand remplacement; ne pas inverser les rles.
L'ignoble "vivre ensemble" qu'on essaye de nous imposer a une provenance claire je crois.

----------


## Franois M.

> Les clandestins ont un accs aux urgences, pas a un mdecin.n.


Totalement faux.
https://www.senat.fr/lc/lc160/lc160_mono.html#toc0

----------


## Invit

> Les dommages  la socit viennent essentiellement des tenants de l'idologie diversitaires et des ngationnistes du grand remplacement; ne pas inverser les rles.
> L'ignoble "vivre ensemble" qu'on essaye de nous imposer a une provenance claire je crois.


Aprs je trouve que c'est une amlioration, avant vos boucs missaires vous les metiez dans des camps, l au moins vous voulez les ramener chez eux.

----------


## Franois M.

> Aprs je trouve que c'est une amlioration, avant vos boucs missaires vous les metiez dans des camps, l au moins vous voulez les ramener chez eux.


Les collabos se trouvent toujours de bonnes excuses pour pactiser avec l'envahisseur.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Non, leur place est dans un charter pour le retour au pays, avec 1,06 milliard deuros (cot AME 2021) on peut excuter quelques renvois.


Quand on voit comment en Europe cela relve de Kafka quand une personne est dans lillgalit d'accs au territoire ...

En temps que touriste allez un peu en Australie y faire un tour. Pour moins que cela les douaniers australiens peuvent vous refouler ... Au moins le ton est donn la bas. Il est clair et net. Quel est le problme de demander pte blanche pour l'accs  un territoire ? 

Dans le lieu ou va habitez ou bien mme la ou vous travaillez, il y a des rgles d'accs ? Si vous voulez continuer qu'on accde en France comme dans un moulin faites l'autruche  ::aie:: 




> Les intgrer cote moins cher et rapportera beaucoup plus. Le problme ce sont les xnophobes pas les malheureux qui fuient la misre.


Combien sont rellement francophone ? Combien sont manuel ? Littraire ? Matheux ?

Sais tu rellement combien de temps il faut pour apprendre une langue ? 

En Belgique quand un francophone ou nerlandophone doit apprendre la langue de la rgion voisine, il faut compter 10 ou 15 ans de pratique ... Et encore au del de 30/40 ans on estime mme qu'il faut 20 ans de pratiques ! 

Un guss qui sort de je ne sais ou. Potentiellement analphabte , illettr ou que sais je ... qui plus est n'est pas francophone ... Bon courage pour lui apprendre une langue comme le franais, l'espagnol , l'italien ou le portugais.

---

Mathmatiquement, cela fait un mec de 50 ans qui aura du mal aligner 1 phrase en franais . Quid de l'absence de taff par le pass pour financer sa retraite ?

On arrive dj pas payer des retraites dcentes  des gens en Europe et faudrait en plus subvenir  une dferlante de personnes n'ayant jamais cotises ??? 

Le nombre de cotisant baisse partout, la pression fiscal sur ceux la augmentent , ainsi que le nombre d'annes  travailler ... Bah je vois pas comment vous payerait leur retraites  ces personnes arrives d'on ne sait ou  ::?: 




> Si elle se chiffre pas pourquoi tu chiffres le soit disant cot pour les ramener chez eux en avion ?


Ils prennent tous les risques pour un pseudo eldorado qui n'existent pas. S'endettent auprs des mafias . 

Le billet retour est pay gracieusement par le contribuable europen qui lui n'a rien de demand ... Bah c'est assez simple a comprendre, autant qu'ils dveloppent leur pays et pas celui d'un autre ... 

Quand on a un pays en ruine , au lieu de le quitter on se relve les manches pour le relever . Sinon c'est une forme de lchet  ::(: 




> Pour voir un neuropdiatre, c'est 1 an d'attente si on a pas de recommandation.


Je connais des retraits qui habitent Dunkerque et Valenciennes (en France), ainsi que des Belges du ct de Ath. Pour avoir des RDV en ophtalmologie ils prennent RDV  Nice ... 2 mois d'attentes. Ils y vont en priode de congs. Dans les Hauts de France il faut 4  6 mois (voir 9 mois) d'attentes ... Pour ce mme type de praticien ... Normal ?  ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Oui, mais tu attribues les actions des prsidents franais, l'UE alors que ce sont bien les gouvernements franais qui appliquent ces dcisions. Et, si l'UE les a fait passer c'est que les gouvernements franais taient d'accord. Comme tu le rpte  l'envie, pour qu'une dcision soit prise au sein de l'UE, il faut l'accord des 27. Donc, l'accord de la France. CQFD.


Ce n'est pas si simple. Le budget de relance Europen par exemple, tait conditionn  la poursuite de rformes structurelles, comprendre anti sociales mme si bien entendu les media ont parl de tout autre chose (lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, investissement dans le numriques etc.)



> Au-del des investissements, les Etats membres devaient assortir leur plan national d'un volet de rformes. La France devait notamment montrer son intention de mener des rformes structurelles, dj rclames de longue date par Bruxelles.
> 
> "Un peu une liste  la Prvert", a point le prsident de la commission des Finances  l'Assemble nationale.
> ...
> Dans son plan, le gouvernement a repris une bonne partie des rformes adoptes depuis 2017: la politique du logement, la loi climat ou encore la loi de simplification de l'action publique et de la vie des entreprises.
> ...
> D'abord la critique rforme de l'assurance-chmage, dont l'entre en vigueur a t suspendue pendant la crise et est dsormais prvue en juillet. L'excutif veut aussi revoir la gestion de ses finances publiques, comme prconis dans un rcent rapport command par Matignon, avec l'objectif de "revenir  une politique budgtaire prudente".


Si la France s'est vante publiquement de la rforme de l'assurance chmage parce que a fait bander les neuneus qui pensent qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver du travail, il ne dtaille pas le reste des mesures budgtaires pour diminuer les dpenses publiques. La destruction en cours des hpitaux publics est certainement trs bien vue par Bruxelles et les lobbies qui pourront investir dans ce secteur porteur. De mme pour l'enseignement etc, etc.

Il aurait donc fallu refuser de signer ce plan de relance Europen pour garder le contrle de notre politique publique et sociale, ce qui aurait t peru comme un refus d'aller de l'avant auprs des pro europens ba  qui l'on a prsent ce plan comme une victoire et une nouvelle re de la construction europenne.  

Pour dire que mme un prsident ayant un programme politique trs diffrent de celui de Macron aurait ram grave dans la mme situation s'il avait voulu s'opposer  ces contraintes.




> L'UE n'est pas une entit propre (ni sale, d'ailleurs), c'est un outil politique, et les tats membres en font ce qu'ils veulent. Et un outil n'est ni bon ni mauvais. C'est la manire dont on s'en sert qui compte.
> Prend un marteau. C'est un outil, pratique pour enfoncer des clous (par exemple). Mais, si quelqu'un s'en sert pour frapper une autre personne, alors cela devient une arme. Mais, est-ce que c'est le marteau le coupable ?
> 
> Comme on dit, ce n'est pas l'objet qui fait la fonction, mais la fonction qui fait l'objet. 
> 
> Le tats de l'UE en on fait un outil du capitalisme no-libral pour asservir les peuples aux actionnaires,  leurs profits et aux grandes multinationales. Ce n'est pas l'UE qui en est responsable, ce sont les tats, donc les gouvernements, lus par des peuples aveugls et rendus sourds par une propagande no-librale.


Tu oublies au passage que les tats membres ont sign le trait de Lisbonne de 2007 qui les engage indpendamment de leur gouvernance future. Tu oublies aussi le poids des lobbies.  

Le problme est que vous rvez d'une Europe des peuples ou d'une Europe idale qui n'existera jamais puisque tout est configur pour que cela n'arrive pas. Et au nom de ces rves vous redemandez plus d'Europe, ce qui se traduit dans les faits par plus de coups de marteaux. On n'a pas fini de se faire dfoncer la tte  ce jeu l.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Si la France s'est vante publiquement de la rforme de l'assurance chmage parce que a fait bander les neuneus qui pensent qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver du travail, il ne dtaille pas le reste des mesures budgtaires pour diminuer les dpenses publiques.


En regardant votre 20h national sur TF1 , justement . +6  7 % de demandeurs d'emplois catgorie B et C . On se vente aussi d'avoir 850  900 milles intrimaires .

Certains se diront "chouette moins chomeurs" ... d'autres diront "merde plus de travailleurs prcaires".

cumuler les emplois temporaires
+
ne pas connaitre son avenir professionnel  6/12/18 mois pour des travailleurs entre 25 et 40 ans
+
ne pas savoir ou ni pour qui l'on va travailler
+
l'incertitude sur la dure et la porosit des contrats
+
le reforme de votre assurance chmage avec des priodes  coefficient dgressif
=
en cas de nouveau "cassage de gueule" de l'conomie, vous allez exploser le nombre de chmeurs en catgorie A ma parole ?  :8O:  

Moins d'allocation chmage et plus de prcarit ... En cas de crash de l'conomie . Ple Emploi (quivalent du forem-onem en Belgique) va voir rouge . 

Comme loi anti pauvre il n'y a pas mieux ... 

Savent pas crer de l'emploi et ouvrir des entreprises en France ?  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous devriez crer un topic pour parler des clandestins.
Et si c'est pour parler de chmeur et d'entreprises en France vous pouvez aller dans le topic de Macron.

Mais vite fait quand mme :



> En regardant votre 20h national sur TF1 , justement . +6  7 % de demandeurs d'emplois catgorie B et C . On se vente aussi d'avoir 850  900 milles intrimaires .


L'intrim n'est pas la seule chose qui fait baisser le chmage, ce qui joue le plus ce sont les radiations et les formations.




> Savent pas crer de l'emploi et ouvrir des entreprises en France ?


Crer une entreprise en France c'est compliqu, c'est un enfer administratif, et a coute la blinde en impts, taxes, etc.
Je ne sais pas si a existe toujours mais  l'poque il y avait un truc qui s'appelait RSI.
C'tait un rgime spcial de la Scurit Social, et c'tait de la merde, a coutait extrmement cher et a protgeait mal.
Le gouvernement essayait de faire croire aux indpendants qu'ils taient oblig d'y souscrire, alors qu'en fait il y a une loi de l'UE qui fait que si un indpendant veut passer par une entreprise Suisse  la place du RSI, il peut.

====
Pour en revenir au SARS-CoV-2 :



Si vous avez moins de 60 ans vous n'avez pas de raison d'avoir peur de vous faire contaminer par le variant Omicron.
Quand ils disent "non vaccin" a englobe aussi ceux qui ont reu 2 doses mais qui doivent faire une troisime dose ?

====
Un peu partout les gens manifestent, parce qu'ils en ont marre des restrictions. Aujourd'hui c'est plutt une bonne chose de se faire contaminer par Omicron. Donc il faut faire sauter toutes les restrictions, il faut arrter les pass, les masques et toutes ces conneries.
Si un variant dangereux circulait ce serait diffrent.

Covid-19 : un dimanche de mobilisation en Europe et au Canada contre les restrictions sanitaires

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas si simple. Le budget de relance Europen par exemple, tait conditionn  la poursuite de rformes structurelles, comprendre anti sociales mme si bien entendu les media ont parl de tout autre chose (lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, investissement dans le numriques etc.)


Et la France l'a sign des 2 mains, non ? Elle tait peut-tre mme  l'origine du truc. Donc, ce n'est pas l'ue le responsable, mais la France, en partie.




> Si la France s'est vante publiquement de la rforme de l'assurance chmage parce que a fait bander les neuneus qui pensent qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver du travail, il ne dtaille pas le reste des mesures budgtaires pour diminuer les dpenses publiques. La destruction en cours des hpitaux publics est certainement trs bien vue par Bruxelles et les lobbies qui pourront investir dans ce secteur porteur. De mme pour l'enseignement etc, etc.


Entirement d'accord. Mais, c'est Macron qui fait la rforme, pas l'UE.




> Il aurait donc fallu refuser de signer ce plan de relance Europen pour garder le contrle de notre politique publique et sociale, ce qui aurait t peru comme un refus d'aller de l'avant auprs des pro europens ba  qui l'on a prsent ce plan comme une victoire et une nouvelle re de la construction europenne.


Et ? Ils savent trs bien expliqu (en mentant comme des arracheurs de dents) que la destruction des services publics est une ncessit. S'ils avaient eu la volont inverse, ils auraient tout aussi bien pu le faire. Mais en fait, ils ont fait ce qu'ils voulaient faire. Et, l'UE ne leur sert que de paravent.




> Pour dire que mme un prsident ayant un programme politique trs diffrent de celui de Macron aurait ram grave dans la mme situation s'il avait voulu s'opposer  ces contraintes.


Pourquoi ? Il suffit de dire NON. La France a un droit de vto, il me semble. Par contre, maintenant, effectivement, a sera dur de faire marche arrire.




> Tu oublies au passage que les tats membres ont sign le trait de Lisbonne de 2007 qui les engage indpendamment de leur gouvernance future. Tu oublies aussi le poids des lobbies.


Pour le trait de Lisbonne, dois-je te rappeler qu'il s'agit d'une dcision de Sarkozy d'aller  l'encontre du rsultat du rfrendum, auquel les franais avaient dit "Non". Et, que Sarkozy a t lu par ces mmes franais, alors mme que c'tait dans son programme. Le trait de Lisbonne n'aurait jamais du pass. Mais ce n'est pas la faute de l'UE mais bien la volont des diffrents gouvernements des tats membres.
Quant aux lobbys, oui, ils ont un pouvoir de nuisance. Mais ce pouvoir, qui leur donne ? Les hommes politiques qui s'empressent de les couter pour toucher leurs pots de vin ! 




> Le problme est que vous rvez d'une Europe des peuples ou d'une Europe idale qui n'existera jamais puisque tout est configur pour que cela n'arrive pas. Et au nom de ces rves vous redemandez plus d'Europe, ce qui se traduit dans les faits par plus de coups de marteaux. On n'a pas fini de se faire dfoncer la tte  ce jeu l.


Le problme c'est que vous gobez la propagande de nos lus qui rejettent leurs fautes sur l'UE alors mme que l'UE, c'est eux qui la font.
Et, si ce sont d'autres qui font l'UE, alors l'UE sera diffrente. Mais, pour cela, il faudrait d'arrter d'lire des no-libraux. Et, pour cela, il faudrait qu'il y ait une alternative valable  ce courant. Hlas, ce n'est toujours pas le cas. Aucun candidat n'a autre chose  nous proposer de valable.

----------


## captain_mich

> Crer une entreprise en France c'est compliqu, c'est un enfer administratif, et a coute la blinde en impts, taxes, etc.


C'est peut-tre compliqu mais a n'empche pas de crer des entreprises :
https://www.forbes.fr/management/cla...ne-entreprise/
La Banque mondiale fait galement un classement.
Enfin bref ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le problme c'est que vous gobez la propagande de nos lus qui rejettent leurs fautes sur l'UE alors mme que l'UE, c'est eux qui la font.
> Et, si ce sont d'autres qui font l'UE, alors l'UE sera diffrente. Mais, pour cela, il faudrait d'arrter d'lire des no-libraux. Et, pour cela, il faudrait qu'il y ait une alternative valable  ce courant. Hlas, ce n'est toujours pas le cas. Aucun candidat n'a autre chose  nous proposer de valable.


C'est vrai que ca ressemble fort a ce genre de discours

Le maire : la zone commerciale a t dcid au niveau du dpartement, je n'y suis pour rien
Le prsident du conseil dpartemental : La mairie a accord son permis pour l'ouverture d'une zone commerciale, nous avons suivi leur recommandation, ce n'est pas nous.

Monsieur Dupont, Maire et Prsident du conseil dpartemental...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vrai que ca ressemble fort a ce genre de discours
> 
> Le maire : la zone commerciale a t dcid au niveau du dpartement, je n'y suis pour rien
> Le prsident du conseil dpartemental : La mairie a accord son permis pour l'ouverture d'une zone commerciale, nous avons suivi leur recommandation, ce n'est pas nous.
> 
> Monsieur Dupont, Maire et Prsident du conseil dpartemental...


 ::ptdr::  C'est tellement a.  ::ccool::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le problme c'est que vous gobez la propagande de nos lus qui rejettent leurs fautes sur l'UE alors mme que l'UE, c'est eux qui la font.
> Et, si ce sont d'autres qui font l'UE, alors l'UE sera diffrente.


O as-tu vu que je gobais la propagande de nos lus, dans quelles circonstances ? Donnes des exemples, mais tu n'en trouvera pas, jamais je n'ai cit des lus, ce n'est pas le sujet.

Tu n'as pas compris ou tu ne veux pas comprendre ? On ne peut pas faire l'EU comme on veut puisqu'il y a une constitution europenne (trait de Lisbonne) auxquels les tats sont tenus de se conformer. Pour faire une exception de temps  autre il faut l'accord de tous les tats, ce qui rend la procdure trs difficile. 

L'Europe n'est pas mallable comme tu le penses, les politiciens actuels n'ont que trs peu de marge pour amliorer le systme, mme avec la meilleure volont. Quand bien mme ils seraient vraiment de gauche leur libert d'action serait limite par le carcan nolibral de la constitution europenne. En d'autres termes, ce sont les fondations qui sont pourries, et tu peux bien rpter ton refrain sur la responsabilit des lus qui rejettent la faute sur l'Europe, pour te rassurer si a te chante, cela ne changera rien au problme de fond. Il faudrait que tous les politiciens et pays europens soient d'accord pour modifier cette constitution, ce qui relve du fantasme. 

Pour faire une Europe telle que tu la souhaite, il ne faut pas la dfendre telle qu'elle est, ni penser qu'elle pourrait voluer facilement sur ses bases actuelles, il faut refaire les fondations, sinon se contenter des dclarations de bonnes intentions, comme toujours, et des miettes qu'on nous donne comme symbole d'volution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme c'est que vous gobez la propagande de nos lus qui rejettent leurs fautes sur l'UE alors mme que l'UE, c'est eux qui la font.


C'est faux ce que vous dites.
Les critiques de l'UE de la part des lus sont ultra-rare.
Que ce soit PS, UMP, LREM, ils disent toujours des trucs comme "nous avons besoin d'une union europenne forte, pour nous protger". Alors que l'UE ne nous protge jamais.

Ou alors c'est du foutage de gueule, juste pour essayer de gagner en popularit.
Le plus union-europen des politiciens Franais a dit a une fois :
Macron surprend en dnonant "l'Europe ultralibrale"



> La petite phrase a fait bondir les adversaires de gauche du prsident de la Rpublique. Dans son entretien accord  Europe1 et diffus ce mardi 6 novembre, Emmanuel Macron a surpris en critiquant une "*Europe ultralibrale qui ne permet plus aux classes moyennes de bien vivre*". Une manire de retourner un reproche que ses opposants lui opposent depuis son lection  la prsidence de la Rpublique en mai 2017.


Le gars ne pense ce qu'il dit, c'est un union-europen convaincu.  l'poque il essayait de dire les choses que les gens voulaient entendre.

En attendant l'UE supprime la souverainet de chaque tat membre, les pays ne sont plus maitre d'eux-mmes, ils sont oblig de se soumettre aux lois de l'UE.

----------


## escartefigue

> En attendant l'UE supprime la souverainet de chaque tat membre, les pays ne sont plus maitre d'eux-mmes, ils sont oblig de se soumettre aux lois de l'UE.


C'est parce que l'UE a tant d'inconvnients que l'union a commenc avec 6 pays fondateurs (Allemagne, Belgique, France, Italie, Luxembourg et Pays Bas) et que ce sont maintenant 27 pays qui la constituent ?
Et il y a encore des pays qui souhaitent la rejoindre.
Tous ces pays seraient donc masochistes ?

Bien sr que l'UE est imparfaite et qu'elle impose des devoirs aux pays qui la constituent. Mais elle leur donne aussi des droits et une puissance de ngociation autrement plus importante que celle de chaque pays pris isolment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous ces pays seraient donc masochistes ?


Leurs lites sont corrompues, exactement comme en France.
Tous les plus gros partis sont pro UE.

Il n'y a qu'Asselineau, Dupont-Aignan et Philippot qui critiquent un peu l'UE.
De temps en temps Mlenchon mais c'est trs lger :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon fait le grand procs de l'Europe



> Le patron des Insoumis estime que l'UE est  l'origine des grands maux de notre temps. Pour les europennes, il veut donner une  racle   Macron.


Les pays qui rentrent dans l'UE ne sont pas contributeur net et peut-tre que pour eux l'adhsion  l'UE comporte des aspects positifs, ce n'est pas le cas pour la France.
Les tats membres de l'UE :
- 2013 : Croatie
- 2007 : Bulgarie, Roumanie
- 2004 : Chypre, Estonie, Hongrie, Lettonie, Lituanie, Malte, Pologne, Slovaquie, Slovnie, Tchquie
Ce ne sont pas eux qui paient le plus.

L'Allemagne arrive  s'en sortir, il faut dire que l'euro est adapt  l'conomie Allemande, donc a aide un peu.

----------


## escartefigue

> Leurs lites sont corrompues, exactement comme en France.


L'lite, pour autant qu'on puisse dfinir exactement ce que ce terme dfinit, n'est pas plus ni moins corrompue que le reste de la population.
Ce genre d'affirmations n'est que de la diffamation gratuite et populiste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce genre d'affirmations n'est que de la diffamation gratuite et populiste.


C'est la ralit surtout. On voit bien qu'il y a des histoires de lobbying et conflit d'intrt.
Par exemple il y a des connexions bizarres entre LREM et McKinsey.

Covid-19, conflit d'intrts, rforme des retraites : laudition gnante de McKinsey au Snat



> Auditionns par les snateurs, Karim Tadjeddine et Thomas London, deux directeurs associs de McKinsey en France ont maladroitement justifi leur influence auprs de ltat. Rcit.
> Leur audition au Snat tait des plus attendues. Mardi 18 janvier, deux des directeurs associs du cabinet McKinsey en France, Karim Tadjeddine et Thomas London, sont venus justifier de linfluence que lon prte  McKinsey auprs des pouvoirs publics. Les snateurs membres de la commission denqute sur  *l'influence croissante des cabinets de conseil sur les politiques publiques*  ont tent de comprendre pourquoi le cabinet amricain stait tant de fois retrouv aux cts de lexcutif quand il sagissait de mettre en uvre les politiques publiques.


Philippe Pascot a crit des livres sur la corruption des lus, comme "Pilleurs dtat" ou "Allez (presque tous) vous faire...", mais apparemment il n'est pas seul :
La Corruption des lites : Expertise, lobbying, conflits dintrts



> Le chaos financier qui affecte lconomie-monde est-il seulement leffet dun cycle et le produit derreurs politiques ? Nest-il pas aussi la consquence dagissements frisant la correctionnelle mais protgs par une  corruption douce  ?
> 
> Pour Nol Pons, *les multiples analyses de la crise financire globale ont mis en vidence les liens fusionnels entre les rseaux daffaires et le politique*. Drgulation, autocontrle vain, connivence  tous niveaux : un vritable systme sest mis en place, discret mais efficace, jouant de toutes les complaisances.
> 
> Dcrivant en profondeur le rle trouble du lobbying et des experts, le laxisme gnralis en termes de conflits dintrts, les logiques douteuses  luvre dans le monde de la finance, la pntration de lconomie par des organisations criminelles, Nol Pons claire dun jour indit des phnomnes au centre de lactualit, comme la crise de la dette souveraine, ou encore en rvle dautres, comme les oprations mafieuses dans le domaine des technologies de la communication et dans lconomie verte.


Je vois le pouvoir un peu prs dans cette ordre :
- Banques
- Entreprises
- Mdias
- Politiciens

Les mdias appartiennent aux grosses banques et aux grosses entreprises et les politiciens sont des marionnettes.
Les mdias ont beaucoup d'influence sur le rsultat d'une lection, donc il vaut mieux avoir leur soutient, pour cela il faut tre aider les propritaires des mdias.

=====
Bon sinon pour revenir au SARS-CoV-2 :
Covid-19 : ce que l'on sait du "convoi de la libert" contre les mesures sanitaires qui dmarre en France



> *Une ide venue du Canada. Des opposants aux restrictions sanitaires veulent organiser sur les routes de France un "convoi de la libert" inspir de la mobilisation rcemment observe en Amrique du Nord.* La capitale canadienne, Ottawa, est en effet sature depuis plusieurs jours de poids-lourds bloquant des rues et faisant hurler leurs klaxons. Dans l'Hexagone, les protestataires se donnent rendez-vous  Paris, samedi 12 fvrier. Voici ce que l'on sait de ce mouvement mergent mais dj trs actif sur les rseaux sociaux.

----------


## Invit

> L'lite, pour autant qu'on puisse dfinir exactement ce que ce terme dfinit, n'est pas plus ni moins corrompue que le reste de la population.
> Ce genre d'affirmations n'est que de la diffamation gratuite et populiste.


Ce genre d'affirmations n'est que de la propagande en faveur des lites.

Prouve le avant d'avancer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Franois M.

> Leurs lites sont corrompues, exactement comme en France.
> Tous les plus gros partis sont pro UE..


D'une part, il n'y a aucune liaison logique entre ces deux affirmations; d'autre part, concernant la premire tu es bien sr incapable de donner le moindre argument  probant.

Comme, de plus, tout le monde a pu constater que tu mens et affabules en permanence, comment prendre ce genre de clownerie au srieux ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je vais reformuler pour que vous arrtiez de m'embter :
Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de corruptions dans les gouvernements des pays europen, comme en France par exemple.

J'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux, je n'ai pas  ajouter des preuves ou quoi que ce soit, en principe les gens normaux doivent s'en foutre, parce que tout le monde a des opinions et aucune n'a de la valeur.

J'ai l'impression que plus t'es haut dans la hirarchie du pouvoir, plus t'as de chance d'tre corrompu. Que ce soit en politique, dans les banques, dans les entreprises, etc.
Un  monsieur anti-dlit d'initi  de Goldman Sachs inculp de dlit d'initi



> Un responsable de la conformit rglementaire de Goldman Sachs charg de lutter contre les dlits d'initi dans sa banque est lui-mme inculp de dlit d'initi. Jose Luis Casero Sanchez, dmissionnaire, avait accs aux informations sur les oprations de la banque d'affaires.


====
On dirait que les pics (contamination, hospitalisation, ranimation) sont bientt derrire nous (sauf si un nouveaux variants trs contagieux et plus dangereux qu'Omicron apparait).
Covid-19 en France : le nombre de contaminations en repli, moins de patients en ranimation



> lhpital, 3 555 patients Covid se trouvaient mardi en soins critiques, contre 3 622 lundi, et 3 751 le mardi prcdent. Le nombre de nouvelles admissions dans ces services est en repli et slve  320 (contre 454 il y a une semaine).


Vivement la fin du pass.
Ce serait chouette de retrouver enfin des liberts.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu n'as pas compris ou tu ne veux pas comprendre ? On ne peut pas faire l'EU comme on veut puisqu'il y a une constitution europenne (trait de Lisbonne) auxquels les tats sont tenus de se conformer. Pour faire une exception de temps  autre il faut l'accord de tous les tats, ce qui rend la procdure trs difficile. 
> 
> L'Europe n'est pas mallable comme tu le penses, les politiciens actuels n'ont que trs peu de marge pour amliorer le systme, mme avec la meilleure volont. Quand bien mme ils seraient vraiment de gauche leur libert d'action serait limite par le carcan nolibral de la constitution europenne. En d'autres termes, ce sont les fondations qui sont pourries, et tu peux bien rpter ton refrain sur la responsabilit des lus qui rejettent la faute sur l'Europe, pour te rassurer si a te chante, cela ne changera rien au problme de fond. Il faudrait que tous les politiciens et pays europens soient d'accord pour modifier cette constitution, ce qui relve du fantasme.


Pour info, il n'y a pas de constitution europenne, mais juste des traits.

Traits comme nous en avons avec tous nos partenaires, et qu'on peut rvoquer si on le dsire, ou les amender.
C'est dailleurs loin d'tre la premire fois que l'Europe change de prrogative dans l'histoire  Lisbone.

Donc oui, c'est modifiable, trs largement.
Surtout lorsque tu es contributeur net et que les autres pays sont partiellement tes obligs.

la France quitte l'Europe, l'Allemagne se retrouve  supporter des frais norme pour tenir les autres pays  flot. On l'a vu avec le dpart du RU, ce n'est pas un message facile pour les populations.

Donc si, l'Europe peut tre modifie.

ironiquement, c'ets dailleur  l'initiative de la France que le trait de Lisbonne a t mis en oeuvre... avec l'accord entier de Sarkozy

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je vais reformuler pour que vous arrtiez de m'embter


Un conseil d'ami 1  :;):  :

Limites toi  faire un constat avec des faits/chiffres.

De ce constat mets sur la table une hypothse/proposition/solution. 

Conseil d'ami 2 :

Mieux vaut tre transparent / limpide /clair et disant "Voici mon opinion et ma proposition" ...

Si il y a des mcontents c'est normal . On ne peut pas plaire  tout le mode 

-----




> Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de corruptions dans les gouvernements des pays europen, comme en France par exemple.


Hls ce n'est pas "penser" ... C'est un constat . Woerth , Balkany , Guant , Cahuzac (bracelet ... ) 




> J'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux, je n'ai pas  ajouter des preuves ou quoi que ce soit, en principe les gens normaux doivent s'en foutre, parce que tout le monde a des opinions et aucune n'a de la valeur.


Simplement que de faire la politique de l'autruche sans donner le fond de sa pens est "bien vu". A toujours faire cette politique ... le retour de boomerang ne fait que plus mal.

Donner une position clair / net / limpide , est mal vu ... Car le camp adverse est bien emmerd et se sent attaqu ... Si t'en est soit il , que celui ci ne soit pas dans le dni. 




> J'ai l'impression que plus t'es haut dans la hirarchie du pouvoir, plus t'as de chance d'tre corrompu. Que ce soit en politique, dans les banques, dans les entreprises, etc.


Effectivement , en partant de ce constat , on se demande si le citoyen lambda n'a pas intrt  devenir lui mme vreux et pourri  son tour  ::?:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'ai l'impression que plus t'es haut dans la hirarchie du pouvoir, plus t'as de chance d'tre corrompu. Que ce soit en politique, dans les banques, dans les entreprises, etc.


C'est pas spcialement tonnant : plus tu es haut, plus du as de pouvoir et d'influence, donc plus c'est intressant de t'acheter, et plus tu as de pognon pour en acheter d'autres. Il n'y a aucun intrt  corrompre le pkin lambda. Et lui n'a pas assez de pognon pour corrompre les autres.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est pas spcialement tonnant : plus tu es haut, plus du as de pouvoir et d'influence, donc plus c'est intressant de t'acheter, et plus tu as de pognon pour en acheter d'autres. Il n'y a aucun intrt  corrompre le pkin lambda. Et lui n'a pas assez de pognon pour corrompre les autres.


Moins 1 , tu oublies le clientlisme, le copinage la paix sociale .

----------


## escartefigue

Bonsoir



> Hls ce n'est pas "penser" ... C'est un constat . Woerth , Balkany , Guant , Cahuzac (bracelet ... )


Oui, ceux l ont faut, certains  plusieurs reprises et parfois lourdement. C'est incontestable et condamnable.
D'ailleurs ils ont t condamns (pour Eric Woerth, je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas).

Mais, d'une part ces brebis galeuses ne sont heureusement pas les plus nombreuses et d'autre part, on trouve des voleurs, des fraudeurs, des malhonntes dans tous les corps de mtier.

Les trs riches qui fraudent le fisc sont rarement des politiques, les artisans qui travaillent au noir non plus, pas plus les employeurs qui ne dclarent pas leur salaris ou embauchent des clandestins, ni les fraudeurs des cotisations sociales.
Pour autant, personne ne dit que tous les trs riches, tous les employeurs, tous les allocataires de prestations sociales sont des escrocs.

Par contre, ce qui est manifeste, c'est la diffrence de traitement dont bnficient les lites (pas seulement politiques) grce  leurs relations et  leur capacit financire pour se procurer les meilleurs avocats afin de s'en sortir le mieux possible.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Par contre, ce qui est manifeste, c'est la diffrence de traitement dont bnficient les lites (pas seulement politiques) grce  leurs relations et  leur capacit financire pour se procurer les meilleurs avocats afin de s'en sortir le mieux possible.


La petite phrase de Poutou en 2017 :




Limmunit ouvrire  ::ptdr::  

Bien dit.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour info, il n'y a pas de constitution europenne, mais juste des traits.


Joues sur les mots si tu veux mais cela ne change rien sur le fond, cf wiki :



> Le trait de Lisbonne est un trait sign le 13 dcembre 2007  Lisbonne entre les vingt-sept tats membres de l'Union europenne, qui transforme l'architecture institutionnelle de l'Union.
> Ce trait a t prpar, pendant le second semestre 2007, au sein d'une confrence intergouvernementale (CIG) constitue pour pallier la non-ratification du trait de Rome de 2004 tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe


On a pas employ le terme "constitution" pour diffrencier ce trait du prcdent de 2004 et faire passer plus facilement la pilule, mais c'est de la cosmtique et reste le mme principe. 

Et mme s'il est thoriquement modifiable, il ne peut pas l'tre sans l'accord de tous les pays, ce qui le rend pratiquement intangible, sauf ponctuellement pour une dure limite comme durant la crise du covid pour permettre des dpassements budgtaires et un plan de relance. Mais on a vu  l'occasion l'exigence des pays "frugaux" qui ont conditionn la poursuite des rformes structurelles (qui font partie du trait) en contre partie de leur signature. 



> Sude, Danemark, Pays-Bas, Autriche, ces pays dits "frugaux" seraient "radins" selon certains pays europens. Chacun de ces tats se disent plutt "conomes" et "bons gestionnaires". Pourquoi sont-ils si fermes ? Parce qu'ils disent avoir fait des rformes drastiques alors que d'autres pays europens ne les auraient pas faites. Ces rformes concernent le march du travail ou encore les retraites.
> ...
> Les pays frugaux rentrent dans la fameuse catgorie des tats contributeurs nets : en clair ils versent davantage au budget europen qu'ils ne reoivent. Mais ils sont largement gagnants. Ils contribuent peu par rapport au bnfice quils tirent de laccs au march europen.


Ce qui au final a abouti  un renforcement de la politique nolibrale... telle qu'elle tait voulue dans le trait. Les faits montrent qu'il n'y a jamais eu aucune modification dans la politique ultralibrale dfinie dans le trait, mais bien au contraire que sa mise en application se poursuit inexorablement. 

L'outil est conu pour fonctionner  sens unique, dans le sens d'une rduction de la politique publique des tats, ce qui rduit d'autant plus leur pouvoir d'intervention, et au final l'intrt pour les lections et la dmocratie. C'est l'ultralibralisme par excellence, le pouvoir est aux multinationales, point barre... et l'intendance suivra,  coups de LBD s'il le faut.

Je ne remet pas en cause l'intrt d'une Europe mais celle que nous avons a t volontairement dsaxe et oriente dans ses fondations et sa construction. Vous rvez d'utiliser cet outil autrement, mais c'est comme essayer de faire voler un marteau,  chaque fois il vous retombera sur la tte.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Et mme s'il est thoriquement modifiable, il ne peut pas l'tre sans l'accord de tous les pays, ce qui le rend pratiquement intangible, sauf ponctuellement pour une dure limite comme durant la crise du covid pour permettre des dpassements budgtaires et un plan de relance. Mais on a vu  l'occasion l'exigence des pays "frugaux" qui ont conditionn la poursuite des rformes structurelles (qui font partie du trait) en contre partie de leur signature.


Ces pays ont raisons d'tre frugaux. 

Un contribuable Neerlandais , ou sudois n'a pas  payer l'incurie d'un gouvernement comme celui des franais ...

---

Pour preuve tiens.

Chaque anne la France dpense 1 milliards d' qui vont  l'tat Belge ... pour financier 8 000 places en tablissements spcialiss pour personnes handicaps. 

Il manque pas des places chez vous pour ces personnes ? Le contribuable belge dans cette histoire, n'a pas  prendre a ses frais le "picage" de places et d'tablissement spcialiss que font les franais. 

On pourrait dire aussi beaucoup sur l'invasion de franais dans les facs belges ... Tournai, Bruxelles, Louvain .

D'ailleurs nous les wallons avons fait chier tous les europens sur un trait en le bloquant ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faut esprer qu'un variant trs contagieux n'apparaisse pas d'ici l :
GABRIEL ATTAL ANNONCE UNE POSSIBLE LEVE DU PASS SANITAIRE "FIN MARS, DBUT AVRIL"



> "On constate qu'il y a un dbut d'amlioration  l'hpital, et il y a des projections, des modlisations qui peuvent nous laisser esprer qu' cette horizon de fin mars dbut avril, *la situation se soit suffisamment dtendue  l'hpital pour que nous puissions lever le pass vaccinal*, peut-tre aussi avancer sur la question du port du masque" a-t-il dclar.


Quand il dit "lever le pass vaccinal", j'espre que a veut dire qu'on pourra  nouveau accder  des lieux sans aucun contrle.
Ce serait cool pour les festivals si les contrles disparaissaient totalement, ils ont t annuls en 2020, 2021, ce serait chouette qu'ils puissent  nouveau avoir lieu normalement.
Et j'aimerais bien reprendre le sport, mais il est hors de question que je prsente un pass.




> Mais, d'une part ces brebis galeuses ne sont heureusement pas les plus nombreuses et d'autre part, on trouve des voleurs, des fraudeurs, des malhonntes dans tous les corps de mtier.


a on en sait rien, il y a peut-tre peu d'enqutes, de condamnations, etc, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'il y a peu de dlits.
Si par exemple on contrlait le travail de l'ensemble des assistants des lus, on trouverait beaucoup d'emplois fictifs.

----------


## Franois M.

> Si par exemple on contrlait le travail de l'ensemble des assistants des lus, on trouverait beaucoup d'emplois fictifs.


Encore une affirmation que tu es bien entendu incapable se soutenir (et qui est d'ailleurs - qu'elle soit fausse ou vraie - dpourvue de logique propre, mais apparemment a ne perturbe pas ton esprit confus).

----------


## Franois M.

> Monsieur Dupont, Maire et Prsident du conseil dpartemental...


On va dire que c'est de l'humour (enfin j'espre) car pour ignorer que les fonctions de prsident de conseil rgional, prsident de conseil dpartemental, maire et maire dlgu sont strictement incompatibles entre elles il faut tre rest dans une grotte depuis quelques annes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> JLes faits montrent qu'il n'y a jamais eu aucune modification dans la politique ultralibrale dfinie dans le trait, mais bien au contraire que sa mise en application se poursuit inexorablement.


Et pourquoi, d'aprs toi ? Parce que tous les gouvernements des 27 pays sont no-libraux !
Il n'y a peut-tre que le Portugal qui ne le soit pas, mais ce n'est pas le Portugal seul qui peut faire changer les choses.

Maintenant, donne  la France un gouvernement socialiste (non no-libral), l, dj tu as une structure qui bouge. Le no-libralisme dur dans l'UE tait port par le couple anglo-allemand. Il ne reste plus que l'Allemagne. 
Les autres tant sur une ligne no-librale aussi, l'Allemagne peut continuer  imposer son point de vue. Si la France change son fusil d'paule, entre l'clatement de l'UE et un assouplissement des rgles, d'aprs toi, que choisira l'Allemagne ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant, donne  la France un gouvernement socialiste (non no-libral), l, dj tu as une structure qui bouge.


a ne changerait rien du tout.
Ce n'est pas la France qui dirige l'UE.

Par exemple, Macron a essay de faire une rforme de la zone euro et il y a un peu de rsistance.
Rforme de la zone euro : Merkel reste inflexible face aux ides de Macron



> Le conseil des ministres franco-allemands sur la rforme de la zone euro, c'est dans moins de dix jours (le 19 juin). Et Angela Merkel se montre toujours inflexible sur la question du budget d'investissement, une des mesures phares de la rforme soutenue par Emmanuel Macron, qui le veut consquent. "Je ne dit pas qu'il n'aura rien de ce qu'il veut", a-t-elle dclar dimanche 10 juin  la tlvision allemande.
> 
> Et d'ajouter que le prsident franais a fait des propositions "dont il sait depuis longtemps qu'elles ne sont pas les bonnes selon moi".


Heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas laiss faire Macron.
Rforme de la zone euro: le projet de Macron est dangereux selon des conomistes allemands



> "Nous, 154 professeurs d'conomies, mettons en garde contre l'dification d'une union montaire et bancaire europenne se dirigeant encore plus vers une union de la dette", crivent des conomistes allemands de premier plan contre la projets de rforme de la zone euro d'Emmanuel Macron.


Franois Hollande a essay de faire changer l'UE :
En cinq ans, Franois Hollande aura-t-il rorient lEurope ?



> Dj, pendant la campagne de 2012, il stait fix lobjectif de changer lEurope. *Une Europe critique  gauche pour tre trop librale, trop focalise sur la rduction des dficits et pas assez sur la relance de lconomie.* Son objectif paraissait ambitieux, alors que la chancelire allemande, Angela Merkel, a toujours fait de la discipline budgtaire des tats un pralable  dautres formes de politiques conomiques communes.
> (...)
> Problme : seuls 10 milliards deuros dargent  frais  seront en ralit mobiliss par les Etats europens, le reste du plan consistant  rorienter des fonds existants et  attirer des investissements privs. Des sommes hypothtiques, pour tre clair.
> 
> En outre, Franois Hollande na pas non plus russi  obtenir que le budget europen 2014-2020 (en baisse) soit mis   au service des grands projets davenir   Nouvelle annonce de mandat.
> 
> Pour que les Etats soient moins prisonniers de leur dette, Franois Hollande proposait aussi de mettre en place des euro-obligations Nouvelle annonce de mandat : des titres de dette europens, garantis par tous les pays de la zone euro, permettant aux tats les plus   fragiles   de bnficier de la crdibilit des autres. Juste aprs son lection, il prsente ces eurobonds comme le  point de dpart  de la relance. Mais Angela Merkel annonce la couleur ds juin 2012. Les euro-obligations ?   *Pas de mon vivant*  , tranche la chancelire, qui craint quun tel dispositif nuise  la discipline budgtaire des tats.


Tous les candidats qui promettent de rformer l'UE mentent forcment, ils peuvent essayer si ils veulent ils n'y arriveront pas.
Est-ce que dans les 27 pays les candidats proposent de rformer l'UE, ou il n'y a que la France qui croit pouvoir influer sur l'UE ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

L'UE est une structure de 27 pays, mais tous les pays n'ont pas le mme poids. 

Aujourd'hui l'Allemagne est le pays qui pse le plus lourd, et donc qui a le plus d'impact sur la politique conomique de l'UE.
Si la France veut pouvoir peser, il faudrait qu'elle ait la volont de le faire. Aujourd'hui, la France est dans une posture rformatrice (pour sduire les franais) mais ne se donne pas rellement les moyens de peser sur l'UE. Du coup, c'est comme Pierre Richard dans la "La Chvre" qui tente d'intimid "Gerard Depardieu" en lui disant qu'il a pris des cours de karat.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps Ryu, ces euro bonds existent aujourd'hui. Cr pour rpondre au COVID, mais cr tout de mme.

Comme dit Jon, l'Allemagne ngocie point par point ces "carts" a la doctrine budgtaire qui les caractrisent... mais ca avance doucement.

Et tes sources ont bon dos, je peux te trouver autant de personnes / conomistes qui voudront mettre en place cette mutualisation de la dette. Que les Allemands, actuels gagnants du systme mis en place luttent contre sa remise en question semble normal.

Depuis, l'Allemagne s'est inflchie vers la gauche, si la France emboite le pas, les choses changeront forcement. Doucement, mais surement.

Aprs, tu n'y crois pas, c'est ton choix, mais depuis que tu interviens sur le forum et que tu listes les choses impossibles en Europe, la plupart ont soit t ralises... soit sont listes comme objectifs pour les 5 prochaines annes.

Et contrairement  tes espoirs, la France ne se dirige pas du tout vers un Frexit, loin de la.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Depuis, l'Allemagne s'est inflchie vers la gauche, si la France emboite le pas, les choses changeront forcement.


Avec un ministre des finances libral en Allemagne, ce sera forcment trs doucement,  la marge, pour pas dire insignifiant. L'espoir fait rver.



> Aprs, tu n'y crois pas, c'est ton choix, mais depuis que tu interviens sur le forum et que tu listes les choses impossibles en Europe, la plupart ont soit t ralises... soit sont listes comme objectifs pour les 5 prochaines annes.


Ce message ne m'tait pas destin, mais j'aimerais bien savoir quelles choses impossibles en Europe ont t ralises.




> Et pourquoi, d'aprs toi ? Parce que tous les gouvernements des 27 pays sont no-libraux !
> Il n'y a peut-tre que le Portugal qui ne le soit pas, mais ce n'est pas le Portugal seul qui peut faire changer les choses.
> 
> Maintenant, donne  la France un gouvernement socialiste (non no-libral), l, dj tu as une structure qui bouge. Le no-libralisme dur dans l'UE tait port par le couple anglo-allemand. Il ne reste plus que l'Allemagne. 
> Les autres tant sur une ligne no-librale aussi, l'Allemagne peut continuer  imposer son point de vue. Si la France change son fusil d'paule, entre l'clatement de l'UE et un assouplissement des rgles, d'aprs toi, que choisira l'Allemagne ?


Arrtes avec a, je sais bien que c'est ton seul point d'ancrage pour te rassurer, mais ce n'est que du virtuel, avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille. Le problme n'est pas que les 27 pays ont des gouvernements ultra libraux (ce qui est discutable) mais qu'il faudrait que les 27 pays aient *en mme temps* des gouvernements socialistes (ou libraux modrs)  pour faire bouger les lignes... puisque par dfaut le trait de Lisbonne impose le nolibralisme comme rgle de gouvernance et qu'il faut l'accord des 27 pour le modifier. Donc tu comptes sur un alignement des plantes exceptionnel, autant prier et croire  sa bonne toile.

Dernier exemple en date: pour obtenir le plan de relance, *il a suffit de quatre pays* (Sude, Danemark, Pays-Bas, Autriche) pour imposer en change de l'accord, la poursuite des rformes ultralibrales du march du travail, retraites etc. Quatre pays sur 27, c'est  dire une petite minorit et qui ne sont individuellement pas des poids lourds de l'conomie europenne. 

Cela illustre bien le fait qu'il ne suffit pas que la France ou mme un autre pays tapes du poing sur la table ou devienne socialiste pour inflchir la doctrine nolibrale du trait. Je ne parle pas de croyance, de choix idologique, je m'en tiens aux faits, c'est l'observation des faits qui tient mon discours, exemple  l'appui. Mais tu refuse de regarder la ralit en face.

----------


## BenoitM

Les rgles sont tellement forte que la France n'a jamais eu de dficit budgtaire et que sont endettement est pass  moins de 60% depuis que l' est arriv  ::): 

Les rgles sont tellement forte que c'est la France qui a dcid de privatiser son lectricit alors qu'elle n'y tait pas obliger.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@ABCIWEB) Tu oublies un dtail important. L'UE n'a aucun pouvoir en France, ni dans aucun des 27 tats membres, et tout ce qu'elle peut faire, ce sont des recommandations. Le conseil de l'UE fait des propositions. Chaque pays peut y mettre son vto.
Donc, si une propositions est acceptes au niveau du conseil europen, c'est bien que la France l'a accepte. La France est donc responsable de son tat.

Quand Macron dit qu'il a essay de changer les choses dans l'UE, mais n'a pas pu, il ment. C'est juste qu'il n'a pas voulu, c'est juste de l'enfumage lectoral. Et, chaque pays doit traduire dans ses lois les recommandations de l'UE. Mais, il y a plein de faon de faire. Si, en France, on fait de la pire des faons, c'est bien une dcision franco-franaise.

Je ne dit pas que la France seule peut changer l'UE. Non. Mais si la France change de logiciel conomique, alors elle peut insuffler un vent de changement au sein de l'UE. Beaucoup de pays suivent l'Allemagne parce qu'ils dpendent de l'Allemagne, et qu'il n'y a personne pour s'opposer  celle-ci. 
La France est le second contributeur net de l'UE, son poids est loin d'tre aussi ngligeable que tu le prtends.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et contrairement  tes espoirs, la France ne se dirige pas du tout vers un Frexit, loin de la.


C'est effectivement dprimant de voir que si peu de Franais critiquent l'UE. Les politiciens des gros partis ne critiquent jamais l'UE, c'est frustrant.
L'UE est beaucoup trop populaire en France, mais il y des chances pour que a se dgrade petit  petit.
La bonne nouvelle c'est que d'autres pays peuvent dtruire l'UE. Par exemple si l'Allemagne quittait l'UE, il n'y aurait plus d'UE.

Il y a peu de chance que l'UE survive au dpart d'un autre pays contributeur net, il y a donc de l'espoir  avoir de ce ct l.




> Depuis, l'Allemagne s'est inflchie vers la gauche, si la France emboite le pas, les choses changeront forcement. Doucement, mais surement.


L c'est pas une question de gauche ou de droite, c'est une question de *dette*.

RFORME DE LA ZONE EURO: MACRON PRESSE, MERKEL FREINE



> Un des chantiers les plus immdiats porte sur l'Union bancaire en Europe, un projet de gestion commune des faillites des banques suite  la crise de la dette en zone euro, dont M. Macron a rappel que la France souhaitait son accomplissement ds que possible.
> 
> Mais Angela Merkel a ritr le refus de son pays de mettre en oeuvre dans l'immdiat le troisime et trs important pilier de ce projet: la cration d'un fonds europen de garantie bancaire des dpts des particuliers. L'Allemagne reste ouverte  cette ide mais "pas dans un avenir proche", seulement "dans un avenir plus loign", a soulign la chancelire.
> 
> "*Il ne faut pas que l'pargnant allemand se retrouve garant des banques grecques et italiennes*", a averti en clair cette semaine un des experts du dossier au sein de son parti conservateur, Eckhardt Rehberg.


C'est un peu comme quand la BCE veut injecter des milliards et que l'Allemagne n'apprcie pas, parce qu'elle a peur de l'hyperinflation.
En Allemagne, l'inflation augmente, les critiques anti-BCE aussi



> De grands banquiers allemands ne croient pas non plus  ce scnario optimiste et invitent la BCE  vite ragir. "Il y a de plus en plus d'indications que cette pousse des prix n'est pas de nature temporaire et que nous devrons vivre avec au-del de cette anne", dclare Manfred Knof, patron de Commerzbank.
> 
> Son alter ego chez Deutsche Bank, Christian Sewing, demande aux banques centrales, BCE compris, de *"trouver un moyen de sortir de leur politique montaire trs accommodante", "le plus tt tant le mieux".*
> 
> Dj les syndicats fourbissent leurs armes en vue des ngociations salariales  venir. Les habitants de la premire conomie europenne restent hants par les grandes crises inflationnistes des annes 1920 et 1970, faisant que "la peur de l'inflation infuse dans leur lait maternel", explique  l'AFP Carsten Brzeski, conomiste chez ING. Dans un pays o la "Bundesbank" tait vnre jadis pour son combat acharn contre les prix levs, la politique gnreuse de la BCE passe mal.
> 
> L'actuel prsident de la "Buba", Jens Weidmann, rgulirement mis en minorit au conseil de la BCE en prnant une politique plus restrictive, a lch une bombe dans ce contexte en annonant rcemment sa dmission. "Le dernier dfenseur de l'pargnant allemand abandonne", lui a rendu hommage le quotidien conservateur Die Welt, le montrant portant la tunique et l'pe d'un combattant.





> Les rgles sont tellement forte que c'est la France qui a dcid de privatiser son lectricit alors qu'elle n'y tait pas obliger.


Si EDF se fait dmonter c'est  cause de l'UE. Parce que dans la philosophie de l'UE il y a une histoire de "concurrence libre et non fausse" ou une saloperie du genre, et a va mal avec la philosophie Franaise d'avoir presque un monopole au niveau de l'nergie.

EDF/UE : Les contribuables franais vont-ils subventionner llectricit des autres pays europens ?



> Contrairement aux arguments avancs par les promoteurs du dmantlement dEDF, le projet Hercule ne sera pas favorable au portefeuille des Franais, mais dtruira lun de leurs fleurons industriels.
> 
> La Commission europenne et ltat franais discutent de la manire de dmanteler lentreprise EDF pour rpondre  lidologie nolibrale des instances europennes et du prsident Macron. Cest le projet  Hercule . Lassociation Front Populaire et Compagnie des Yvelines a dcid de mener des actions afin de sopposer  la vente  la dcoupe et  la privatisation dEDF, fleuron industriel franais. En effet, ce projet reprsente une menace pour notre souverainet nergtique.


Privatisation, ouverture  la concurrence la guerre dEDF est ouverte



> Ce mardi 8 dcembre, plusieurs dputs de lopposition ont interpell le Premier ministre sur lavenir dEDF, laccusant de vouloir faire passer le  projet Hercule  de dmantlement du service public de llectricit en douce. Le gouvernement conteste et assure que les discussions sont toujours en cours  Bruxelles.
> 
> Ce plan, c'est laboutissement de dcennies de dtricotage du service public. Il y a plus dun an, en octobre 2019, Marianne racontait dj comment Emmanuel Macron voulait  casser la chane de valeur  de la filire lectrique franaise en louvrant partiellement  la concurrence, une *exigence* de Bruxelles.


Comment la mise en concurrence europenne et le systme Arenh sont en train de dtruire EDF



> Mais Bruxelles veut aller plus loin. Elle *rclame* depuis des annes la mise en concurrence des concessions des barrages, pour privatiser la production hydrolectrique. Elle *pousse*  la  sparation patrimoniale , cest--dire au morcellement dEDF, et le plan Hercule faisait lobjet, l encore, de ngociations opaques entre Paris et Bruxelles. Lide est de privatiser au moins partiellement tout ce qui nest pas nuclaire.
> 
> Elle organise aussi discrtement  lEurope de lnergie , cest--dire le libre-change du gaz et de llectricit, en finanant le dveloppement des interconnexions aux frontires. Comme la concurrence navance pas assez vite  leur got au niveau de chaque tat membre, lide est de mettre les producteurs nationaux en concurrence en  ouvrant les frontires  plus largement.





> @ABCIWEB) Tu oublies un dtail important. L'UE n'a aucun pouvoir en France, ni dans aucun des 27 tats membres, et tout ce qu'elle peut faire, ce sont des recommandations.


Quand un pays ne suit pas les ordres il subit des sanctions.
LUnion europenne menace la Pologne de sanctions financires
L'UE menace la Roumanie de sanctions pour protger l'Etat de droit
Loi homophobe : lUE menace de sanctions contre la Hongrie




> La France est le second contributeur net de l'UE, son poids est loin d'tre aussi ngligeable que tu le prtends.


Le poids de la France est beaucoup plus faible que ce que tu crois.
Par contre vous sous-estimez le pouvoir de Ursula Von Der Leyen et ses potes.
Les lobbys  Bruxelles ont galement beaucoup de pouvoir.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est effectivement dprimant de voir que si peu de Franais critiquent l'UE. Les politiciens des gros partis ne critiquent jamais l'UE, c'est frustrant.
> _(snip crap)_


A chaque fois que je te lis (pas trop souvent car les fous rires irrpressibles finissent par nuire  ma concentration en travaillant) je pense  la mme citation de Churchill :



> _Le meilleur argument contre la dmocratie est un entretien de cinq minutes avec un lecteur moyen._

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand un pays ne suit pas les ordres il subit des sanctions.
> LUnion europenne menace la Pologne de sanctions financires
> L'UE menace la Roumanie de sanctions pour protger l'Etat de droit
> Loi homophobe : lUE menace de sanctions contre la Hongrie


Dj, ce ne sont pas des ordres, ce sont des dcisions prises et acceptes par les tats. Ensuite, aucun de tes exemples ne concernent l'conomie. Et, je dirais que quand tu regardes le pourquoi des menaces de sanctions, je les trouve plutt lgitimes.
Ensuite, ce sont des menaces de sanctions, pas des sanctions.

----------


## Ryu2000

L c'est une sanction et a concerne l'conomie :
Qu'est-ce que le pacte budgtaire europen ?



> Des sanctions sappliquent envers les pays qui ne respecteront pas le trait. La Cour de justice europenne peut infliger une amende allant jusqu 0,1% du PIB en cas de non-transposition du texte dans le droit national.
> 
> En cas de dficit budgtaire trop important, le Conseil europen peut infliger une sanction financire allant de 0,2  0,5% du PIB. Mais avant cette tape, la Commission europenne doit adresser des avertissements aux pays en question.
> 
> Le trait prvoit que chaque Etat membre dispose dune institution indpendante charge de surveiller la stricte application des rgles budgtaires et mette en place un mcanisme de correction en cas de non-respect de celles-ci. En France par exemple, le Haut Conseil des finances publiques a pour mission dobserver les volutions budgtaires.


Ils disent qu'en cas de non respect des GOPE il n'y a pas de sanction, mais c'est quand mme bizarre parce que les gouvernements Franais successifs font exactement ce qu'il y a crit.
La coordination des politiques conomiques en Europe : le malaise avant la crise ?



> Le respect des GOPE est limit par *l'absence de sanction*, mais aussi par le fait que les institutions qui discutent des GOPE - les ministres des finances - peuvent difficilement prendre des engagements au nom, par exemple, des partenaires sociaux dans les Etats membres (voir von Hagen et Mundschenk, 2001).


Quand tu suis les orientations de l'UE, Ursula Von Der Leyen est contente.
Ce que cache la  bonne nouvelle pour la France  dUrsula von der Leyen



> La vido publie le 26 janvier par Ursula von der Leyen suscite   raison  lindignation du camp souverainiste, et peut-tre au-del. La prsidente de la Commission europenne y annonce une prtendue  bonne nouvelle pour la France  : le versement dun premier acompte (7,4 milliards deuros) sur le plan de relance europen,* en contrepartie des rformes  dassainissement  des finances publiques menes par Macron.* Comme un os jet  un chien obissant.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je dirais mme plus...

Les menaces sont de 2 types.

Ne pas verser les subventions... et je voudrais voir la tte de celui qui dirait a a la France contributeur net.
Enlever le droit de vote... 

Bref les seules sanctions pour la France serait... rien 

parce que personne ne le demandera. 

Donc on est bien volontaire pour appliquer cette politique. Ce qui n est srement pas oppos  nos gouvernement libraux depuis 20 ans...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils disent qu'en cas de non respect des GOPE il n'y a pas de sanction, mais *c'est quand mme bizarre parce que les gouvernements Franais successifs font exactement ce qu'il y a crit.*


Y a rien de bizarre. Ils sont simplement d'accord avec les textes qu'ils ont eux mmes pondus.  ::roll::

----------


## ONTAYG

Et le rapport avec le COVID ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et le rapport avec le COVID ?


C'tait pas dans les GOPE, la COVID ?  ::mouarf:: 

En fait, je viens de me rendre compte qu'on est pas du tout dans le bon post...  ::oops::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et le rapport avec le COVID ?


Il est lointain en effet, mme si le sujet dont nous parlons se rfre en partie aux conditions de financement du plan de relance suite au covid. Esprons que cette discussion se termine d'elle mme rapidement, si un variant plus dangereux n'apparait pas.

Un dernier mot quand mme dans le fil de la discussion : 

le 15/02/2022 j'ai dplac ma rponse dans le sujet "Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini".

----------


## Ryu2000

Vaccins et pourtant hospitaliss  cause de la Covid-19 : quels sont leurs profils ?



> Les facteurs de risque de faire une forme grave de la maladie  Covid-19 chez les personnes non vaccines sont clairement identifis. Il s'agit 
> de l'ge,de l'obsit,du diabte,de la trisomie 21,du retard mental,d'une greffe rnale ou pulmonaire,de l'insuffisance rnale chronique terminale,ou du cancer du poumon.La vaccination est efficace pour prvenir les formes svres, mme face au variant Omicron. Nanmoins, certains patients ayant un schma vaccinal complet se retrouvent intubs en ranimation. Quel est le profil de ces patients ? Les facteurs de risque sont-ils identiques chez les vaccins et chez les non-vaccins ? Une tude EPI-Phare portant sur 28 millions de personnes s'est penche sur la question.
> (...)
> En conclusion, les facteurs de risque chez les personnes vaccines sont sensiblement les mmes que chez les personnes non vaccines.


Covid-19 : pourquoi le Danemark s'apprte  renoncer  la vaccination



> Pourtant, de l'aveu mme du gouvernement, le Danemark possde une proportion trs leve, et toujours en hausse, de cas quotidiens. Avec prs de 8000 cas par million d'habitants, en moyenne sur sept jours au 13 fvrier, le pays devance, par exemple, largement la France en la matire ( peine plus de 2000 cas par million d'habitants). Mais nous pouvons apercevoir les premiers signes que l'pidmie est en train de s'inverser, souligne le gouvernement. De plus, les hpitaux danois ne sont pas en alerte. Selon les donnes d'Our World in Data, le pays accueillait 4 patients en soins critiques par million d'habitants au 13 fvrier.
> 
> Les admissions  l'hpital sont, en revanche, en hausse continue depuis le dbut du mois d'octobre. Pas de quoi s'inquiter cependant pour les autorits danoises, *qui mettent en avant la faible dangerosit d'Omicron, mais galement le printemps qui arrive.* Nous savons par exprience que le nombre d'infections diminue avec le changement de saison, justifie le communiqu.


On pourrait faire la mme chose que le Danemark :
Covid-19 : les hospitalisations en hausse, mais moins de patients en ranimation

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est peut-tre encore pire que Macron lui :
Manifestations et blocages : Ottawa invoque la Loi sur les mesures durgence



> Concrtement, les plateformes de sociofinancement seront plus svrement encadres et *les comptes bancaires utiliss pour soutenir financirement les barrages illgaux pourront tre gels ou suspendus sans ordonnance dun tribunal*, a indiqu la ministre des Finances et vice-premire ministre, Chrystia Freeland.
> 
> Les organisateurs du mouvement qui a paralys le coeur d'Ottawa ont reu du financement par l'entremise de la plateforme GoFundMe, tout d'abord, puis de la plateforme chrtienne GiveSendGo.
> 
> Les plateformes de sociofinancement et les services de paiement qu'elles emploient devront s'enregistrer auprs du Centre d'analyse des oprations et dclarations financires du Canada (CANAFE). Elles seront aussi appeles  alerter les autorits si elles remarquent des comptes suspects.
> 
> *Par ailleurs, les camionneurs dont les camions servent  des barrages jugs illgaux pourront eux aussi voir le compte de leur entreprise gel.* Les manifestations seront interdites dans certaines zones sensibles, comme les zones frontalires ou les aroports.


Le gouvernement canadien a maintenant le pouvoir de geler les comptes de qui il veut.

Il existait une solution beaucoup plus simple pour mettre fin aux manifestations, il fallait juste arrter les restrictions des liberts (pas de contrle de vaccin  la frontire).

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...56504629374979
> Il ne peut pas tre question dattendre lapproche des lections pour abroger le #PassVacinal. Ce serait de llectoralisme insupportable. 
> 
> Le Pass doit tre abrog ds maintenant. Reprenez donc les arguments de Monsieur #Veran lui-mme contre le pass ! #BonjourChezVous


La vido est sympa, je partage l'ide que le pass vaccinal pourrait tre abrog immdiatement.

----------


## AaAaAa

> Il est peut-tre encore pire que Macron lui :
> Manifestations et blocages : Ottawa invoque la Loi sur les mesures durgence


Tu es drle toi  ::lol::  Trudeau le mchant dictateur...  ::mouarf:: 




> Il existait une solution beaucoup plus simple pour mettre fin aux manifestations, il fallait juste arrter les restrictions des liberts (pas de contrle de vaccin  la frontire).


Lol ! Tu oublies juste que les tats-Unis rclament aussi aux camionneurs d'tre vaccins pour passer les frontires... Trudeau ne peut pas changer a lui-mme.
Pour les restrictions de libert, quand tu es capable d'installer un spa devant le parlement et de camper avec sa famille, on est assez loin des grands dictateurs de ce monde...

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/disclosetv/statu...10193175195652
> Bill Gates: "Sadly the virus itself - particularly the variant called Omicron - is a type of vaccine, creates both B cell and T cell immunity and it's done a better job of getting out to the world population than we have with vaccines."


C'est trs bien qu'Omicron immunise.

Bill Gates :  Le variant Omicron a fait un meilleur travail dimmunit globale que les vaccins 



> *M. Gates dplore le fait que limmunit mondiale se soit construite principalement par le biais de linfection*. Il faut donc poursuivre les efforts pour dvelopper de nouveaux vaccins, notamment contre les virus respiratoires tels que les coronavirus et les virus de la grippe. De cette faon, estime-t-il, ces maladies peuvent tre radiques au fil du temps, tout comme la polio a largement disparu.


Si les vaccins avaient vraiment fonctionns l'infection aurait peut-tre jou un rle moins important.
Mais ces vaccins n'empchent pas de faire une forme grave ni de contaminer les autres.

En tout cas c'est gnial qu'un variant quasiment bnin immunise la population.
Grce  Omicron il n'y aura bientt plus de pass.  :+1: 

Edit :
Encore un truc bizarre :
Bill Gates says Covid risks have dramatically reduced but another pandemic is coming



> *Well have another pandemic. It will be a different pathogen next time*, Gates said.
> (...)
> However, Gates said that in many places that was due to virus itself, which creates a level of immunity, and has done a better job of getting out to the world population than we have with vaccines.
> 
> *The chance of severe disease, which is mainly associated with being elderly and having obesity or diabetes, those risks are now dramatically reduced because of that infection exposure*, he said.
> 
> *Gates said it was already too late to reach the World Health Organizations goal to vaccinate 70% of the global population by mid-2022*. Currently 61.9% of the world population has received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine.
> 
> He added that the world should move faster in the future to develop and distribute vaccines, calling on governments to invest now.
> ...


C'est compltement con, si 70% de la population mondiale tait vaccin a changerait que dalle ! On voit bien que les gens qui ont reu 3 doses, finissent par tre positif  Omicron et ils ne ressentent pas forcment moins de symptme que les non vaccins.
D'ailleurs heureusement que les triples vaccins se font infects par Omicron, c'est grce  a qu'ils acquirent enfin une vraie immunit. L pour le SARS-CoV-2 c'est clairement un variant qui va librer le monde et les vaccins n'auront pas servi  grand chose.

L'autre truc c'est qu'il dit avec assurance qu'il y aura une autre pandmie qui viendra d'un autre pathogne.
Bon d'un ct a marche si il parle dans l'absolu (ce sera peut-tre dans 70 ans, ou 100 ans).

L'histoire du "ce sera un autre pathogne" ne fonctionne pas toujours.
Il y a eu :
SARS-CoV-1 (2003)
MERS-CoV (2012)
SARS-CoV-2 (2019)

Pourquoi pas encore un autre ?
Ou alors a veut dire que l'infection  Omicron, immunise vraiment excellement bien pour toute cette famille de pathogne.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est temps que l'intgralit du pass disparaisse :
Covid : la leve des restrictions maintenue mi-mars malgr l'effondrement d'Omicron



> Le ministre a aussi soulign la "diminution de la charge sanitaire (avec) de moins en moins de patients dans les hpitaux" : ils sont encore 28.600 (-14% depuis le 7 fvrier), dont 2.900 en soins critiques (-27% depuis le 12 janvier). Mais "il y en a encore trop pour dire que c'est termin et pour supprimer toutes les mesures", a-t-il ajout, estimant "que d'ici  la mi-mars les conditions hospitalires et pidmiques nous permettront de supprimer le masque  l'intrieur et de *supprimer tout ou partie du pass vaccinal* l o il est encore en vigueur aujourd'hui".


Y'en a marre de ces conneries !
C'est dbile de toute manire, puisqu'un infect vaccin a plus de liberts qu'un non-infect non-vaccin...  ::roll:: 
L'infect vaccin peut contaminer plein de gens.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est dbile de toute manire, puisqu'un infect vaccin a plus de liberts qu'un non-infect non-vaccin...


C'est aps dbile, c'est le principe mme du pass vaccinal... que le non vaccin ai moins de libert que le vaccin.




> L'infect vaccin peut contaminer plein de gens.


Oui, mais il risque 9 fois moins d'encombrer l'hopital. 

C'est loin d'tre parfait, mais attendre un peu, de l'ordre de 2 ou 3 semaines ne me semble pas une mauvaise ide.
 - on confirme que les chiffres sont meilleurs
 - on laisse lhpital reprendre un rythme normal, peut tre mme les soignants se reposer aprs le coups de bourre

Que la donne change le 1 er mars ou le 15 ne modifiera pas la face du pays, en revanche, ca peut donner le temps ncessaires pour que lhpital soit de nouveau en mesure de faire face.

----------


## Ryu2000

> que le non vaccin ai moins de libert que le vaccin.


a ne sert  rien puisque le vaccin est contagieux.
Celui qui n'a pas de comorbidit n'a rien  gagner  se faire vacciner. Mme sans vaccin il a trs peu de chance de faire une forme grave (surtout depuis que le variant qui circule le plus est Omicron) et une fois vaccin il ne va pas tre moins contagieux.
Pour beaucoup de gens (vaccins ou non-vaccins, on s'en fout a ne change rien ici), gurir d'Omicron a t plus rapide que gurir d'une grippe.




> - on confirme que les chiffres sont meilleurs


Macron prpare un truc louche.
C'est pas normal que le systme de pass soit encore en place.

Si a se trouve le gars d'LFI a raison, a doit tre un truc politique, Macron veut attendre d'tre  2 semaines de la prsidentielle pour essayer de gagner de la popularit en librant enfin le peuple.




> - on laisse lhpital reprendre un rythme normal


Pour rappel, le rythme normal de l'hpital :
- Service d'urgence satur
- Service de ranimation satur

Tous les ans les hpitaux saturent  cause des pidmies de grippe.
Par exemple :
2017 : Grippe : tension dans 142 hpitaux et dj lannonce dun lourd bilan
2015 : Epidmie de grippe: hpitaux surchargs, les urgentistes s'alarment
2012 : La grippe sature les urgences

====
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi nous faire encore chier avec ce pass, alors que le variant qui circule le plus en ce moment est Omicron !
Se faire infecter par Omicron c'est une chance quelque part.

Vivement qu'on passe  autre chose, parce qu'il y en a marre de cette histoire de pandmie
Ils nous ont empch de vivre 2 ans  cause de a.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est aps dbile, c'est le principe mme du pass vaccinal... que le non vaccin ai moins de libert que le vaccin.


Moins de droits sociaux ? 

Selon quel loi tu as plus le droit d'aller boire un caf que ton voisin ? 




> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi nous faire encore chier avec ce pass, alors que le variant qui circule le plus en ce moment est Omicron !
> Se faire infecter par Omicron c'est une chance quelque part.
> 
> Vivement qu'on passe  autre chose, parce qu'il y en a marre de cette histoire de pandmie
> Ils nous ont empch de vivre 2 ans  cause de a.


Il serait temps en effet ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon quel loi tu as plus le droit d'aller boire un caf que ton voisin ?


Selon les lois d'LREM, on peut retrouver la liste de ceux qui ont vot pour :
Pass vaccinal : votre dput a-t-il vot pour ou contre le projet de loi ? Dcouvrez-le dans notre moteur de recherche

Macron a dit clairement qu'il voulait pourrir la vie des non-vaccins, extremement peu de gens sont all se faire vacciner en se disant "je vais contaminer moins de gens" ou " je ferais une forme moins grave", les gens sont all se faire vacciner parce que le gouvernement a tout fait pour leur pourrir la vie.
Beaucoup de gens qui sont all se faire vacciner ont conscience que ces vaccins ne servent pas  grand chose.
D'autres pensaient que a fonctionnait vraiment et ont t dsagrablement surpris quand ils sont tombs malades. Le truc dommage c'est que les mdecins ne prescrivaient que du paractamol.

"Les non-vaccins, j'ai trs envie de les 


> emmerder": les propos d'Emmanuel Macron font un toll





> "Emmerder les non-vaccins", une drle de priorit du prsident de la Rpublique selon Julien Aubert, dput Les Rpublicains du Vaucluse.
> 
> Vous avez un prsident de la Rpublique qui se dit voil, mon objectif de politique, cest de prendre une partie de la population et de passer mon temps  leur pourrir la vie, que ce sont des sous-citoyens et il estime que lEtat doit tre utilis pour les harceler, les emmerder. a donne froid dans le dos, estime-t-il.


=====
 ::ange::  ::heart::  En tout cas heureusement qu'Omicron  est arriv  ::heart::  ::ange:: 
Sinon, on en serait  la dose 4, puis la dose 5 nouvelle formule, etc.

L'industrie pharmaceutique s'est goinfr, regardez l'action Moderna par exemple, avant la pandmie elle tait  35$ aujourd'hui elle est  145$.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Beaucoup de gens qui sont all se faire vacciner ont conscience que ces vaccins ne servent pas  grand chose.


Et une majorit de gens sont alls se faire vacciner par esprit de solidarit avec ceux qui courraient un risque plus grand qu'eux, pour protger ceux qui ne POUVAIENT pas se faire vacciner, parce que vivre en socit a donne des droits mais a implique aussi des devoirs, parce qu'ils n'avaient pas envie de devoir porter le masque pendant des annes et ne souhaitaient pas de reconfinement (mais ces trucs ont dur parce qu'une infime partie de la population, gostes ou  btes  manger le foin de ses bottes, ou les deux, ou encore qui se sont laisss endoctrins par des gourous du net, experts scientifiques autoproclams de toutes les sciences connues et inconnues, qui ne vivent de la crdulit des imbciles qui les coutent, leur disant que le vaccin tait : inefficace, dangereux, contenait une puce 5G pour les tracer, ... et autres inepties qu'un gamin de 5 ans ne croirait pas !)

Bref, plein de gens se sont faits vaccins pour le bien de tous, et permettent aujourd'hui de voir la fin du tunnel. Le plus triste, c'est que a profitera aussi  tous ces imbciles, mais bon, tant pis.

Quant  la pandmie, je pense qu'elle recule d'autant que les lections approchent. Attention  ce qu'elle ne revienne pas une fois celles-ci passes...  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> L'industrie pharmaceutique s'est goinfr, regardez l'action Moderna par exemple, avant la pandmie elle tait  35$ aujourd'hui elle est  145$.


Euh les valeurs d'une action ca ne veut rien dire.
Il faut regarder les bnfices et comment elle va utiliser ceux-ci.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et une majorit de gens sont alls se faire vacciner par esprit de solidarit avec ceux qui courraient un risque plus grand qu'eux


a ne fonctionne pas, puisque cette vaccination ne diminue pas la contagiosit.
Tout le monde n'est pas  risque, ce sont surtout les obses qui peuvent faire des formes graves.




> Bref, plein de gens se sont faits vaccins pour le bien de tous, et permettent aujourd'hui de voir la fin du tunnel.


Si on voit le bout du tunnel c'est uniquement grce aux mutations et aux variants.
Arrtez de faire semblant de ne pas voir a :



> https://twitter.com/talkRADIO/status...29355817746434
> "The virus itself, particularly the variant called *Omicron, is a type of vaccine, creates both B cell and T cell immunity and it's done a better job of getting out to the world population than we have with vaccines*."


Omicron c'est comme un vaccin, sauf qu'il fonctionne  ::P: 




> Quant  la pandmie, je pense qu'elle recule d'autant que les lections approchent.


Quoi ?!
Les restrictions sautent dans le monde entier (sauf en France), la pandmie recul grce  Omicron.
C'est forcment une concidence qu'un variant contagieux et bnin soit apparu 6 mois avant la prsidentielle d'un pays random.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, tu ne comprend pas parce que tu n'a pas encore pig la difficult pose par le coronavirus.
Aprs 2 ans c'est presque dramatique...

Le problme n'a jamais t que des gens meurent... le problme est que lhpital est extrmement satur, et que ca dstabilise la socit entire.

Que la grippe soit un coup de bourre annuel, j'ai envie de dire que la saisonnalit d'un travail, ca existe partout. Tant que de l'autre cot tu peux lcher du lest, ca passe.
Un pote comptable fait des semaines de 32 heures l'anne, et de 45 lors des bilans fiscaux.

En revanche, si ton tat de saturation devient permanent, tu ne peux plus tenir sans mettre en oeuvre des stratgies innacceptables. (deprogrammation, reports, tri, etc...)

C'est la seule chose contre laquelle le gouvernement lutte, comme dans tous les pays, depuis 2 ans.


De ce point de vue la, vacciner les gens divise par 9 le nombre d'hospitalisation, donc... mathmatiquement aide  dsengorger lhpital, et a rsoudre le probleme.
Du fait de la rsistance d'une partie de la population au vaccin, nous avons encore 50% des lits utiliss par les vaccins, et 50 par les non vaccins. Soit 45% de charges hospitalire rserve pour les non vaccins qu'on aurait pu viter...



Au passage, je n'avais pas pens initialement aux lections, mais elles conditionnent forcement l'arret du passe sanitaire : 
 - un coup politique est de maximiser les chance de bonne image pour Macron lors du premier tour.
 - Le second est de ne pas se mettre en position ou les lections devraient  nouveau tre organise dans un contexte de recrudescence du virus.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Et une majorit de gens sont alls se faire vacciner par esprit de solidarit avec ceux qui courraient un risque plus grand qu'eux, pour protger ceux qui ne POUVAIENT pas se faire vacciner, parce que vivre en socit a donne des droits mais a implique aussi des devoirs





> Bref, plein de gens se sont faits vaccins pour le bien de tous, et permettent aujourd'hui de voir la fin du tunnel.


Mouais.  supposer qu'ils l'aient fait par solidarit pour la sant des plus fragiles, j'espre qu'ils voteront de manire cohrente CONTRE Macron aux prsidentielles et CONTRE LREM aux lgislatives, parce qu'ils ont continu de dtruire l'hpital public en pleine crise sanitaire.

C'est toute la magie de LREM :
 D'un ct, au nom des services de soins saturs, on impose une masse de restrictions de liberts et on ruine l'tat ( quoi quil en cote ). On enrichit mme des cabinets de conseil comme McKinsey & Company. Parmi les restrictions de libert, on a mme parfois eu des trucs absurdes comme le couvre-feu  18h et obliger les lves  porter le masque  l'extrieur.
 Et en mme temps, en pleine crise sanitaire, on continue de dtruire l'hpital public et on a de moins en moins de soignants. En plus, certaines dpenses non liberticides pour lutter contre le Covid-19 n'ont pas t faites, par exemple fournir des masques FFP2 aux enseignants.

 la limite, si on avait eu soit l'un soit l'autre, il y aurait pu y avoir un peu de cohrence.
 Si l'tat avait renforc les services de soin, dont l'hpital public, les dpenses dmesures et les restrictions de libert auraient pu tre vues comme cohrentes.
 Si l'tat avait limit ses dpenses (ex : pas de confinement), sur le moment, a aurait t un carnage sur le plan sanitaire, mais a aurait t cohrent aussi :  Il n'y a pas d'argent magique. 

Mais, pendant la crise sanitaire, LRME a russi l'exploit de tout faire  la fois : ruiner l'tat, sacrifier les liberts et dtruire l'hpital public. Ils sont trop forts ! 👍

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Pyramidev) Attention ! Mes propos ne sont pas du tout un plbiscite pour Macron, loin de l. Et, justement, ce que n'ont pas compris certains "antivax", c'est qu'tre vaccin, n'tait pas tre pro-Macron.

Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur la catastrophique gestion de la pandmie par Macron, et son double voire triple langage. Mais, ce n'est pas Macron qui a cr le virus, ni Macron ni a cr le vaccin. Donc, il faut savoir sparer les choses.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme n'a jamais t que des gens meurent... le problme est que lhpital est extrmement satur


Le vaccination n'a eu aucun impact l dessus.
Ce n'est pas parce que les mdecins officiels l'ont rpt en boucle que a a jou.

Et si c'tait le problme c'tait la saturation des hopitaux, un test ngatif rcent devrait avoir beaucoup plus de valeur que 3 vaccins.
Puisqu'avec 3 vaccins tu contamines les autres et tu finis quand mme  l'hpital.

Le pass vaccinal ne peut pas faire diminuer le nombre de personnes hospitaliss  cause du SARS-CoV-2.
Le pass vaccinal ne sert  rien qu' faire chier.

Les hpitaux saturent depuis longtemps et le gouvernement LREM n'a fait que de diminuer le nombre de lits.
Il n'y a pas de moyen, parce que l'UE met la pression sur la France pour qu'elle baisse ses dpenses.

Heureusement qu'Omicron est apparu, lui au moins il fait vraiment diminuer le nombre de personnes hospitaliss.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, je pense que tu as du louper pas mal de lecon de math, ou alors que la ogique t'es trangre.

je n'ai pas besoin de mdecin pour dduire la situation.
10% de la population engendre 50% de la charge sur les hopitaux.
C'est la seule rponse ncessaire  ton affirmation : 



> Le vaccination n'a eu aucun impact l dessus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je n'ai aucune confiance dans les statistiques officielles.
Il y a un paquet de gens qui ont reu au moins une dose de vaccin et qui ont fait des formes graves. (si t'as reu une dose, tu ne peux pas faire parti du groupe "non-vaccin")
Mais bref peu importe, l'important c'est que grce  Omicron on va enfin en sortir.
Donc on peut oublier ces histoires de SARS-CoV-2 et de "vaccins".

===
Pass vaccinal : l'incroyable passe d'armes entre Olivier Vran et un dput LR en plein hmicycle



> Maxime Minot, dput (LR) de l'Oise, avait, semble-t-il, envie d'en dcoudre avec le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant lors des questions au gouvernement, mardi 22 fvrier, les dernires de la mandature actuelle. Alors que Marc Fesnau, le ministre charg des Relations avec le Parlement franais terminait son discours sur le besoin de prserver et protger la dmocratie au sein de l'hmicycle, le membre du parti Les Rpublicains a dcid de prendre la parole sur la possible future suppression du pass vaccinal et a attaqu Olivier Vran et Jean Castex : "*Quelle concidence,  un mois du premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle. C'est un trs beau timing, je tiens  vous fliciter, mais de qui vous moquez-vous ? Des Franais qui font preuve depuis plus de deux ans de rsilience et de patience ? Des personnels soignants qui font preuve de courage et d'abngation ? Qui croyez-vous duper ? Monsieur le Premier ministre, la ficelle n'est-elle pas un peu grosse ?*". 
> (...)
> Apparemment vex par le ton employ par le ministre, Maxime Minot a dcid qu'il n'en resterait pas l et a prcis ses propos tout en taclant  nouveau Olivier Vran : "*Quelle condescendance, monsieur le ministre.
> 
> Vos invectives, vos haussements de sourcil ne peuvent cacher, au mieux votre malaise, ou au pire vos mensonges. Hier, il fallait s'adapter au virus, mais dornavant c'est l'inverse. Avec votre mpris coutumier, vous avez insult ceux qui refusaient le pass vaccinal encore ce matin. Et maintenant, il serait inutile dans un mois ?*" Le dput n'en est pas rest l et a mme accus le ministre de la Sant, et l'excutif, d'avoir "*instrumentalis une crise sanitaire*". "*Vos annonces rcentes ne dmontrent qu'une seule chose : vous tes prts  tout pour rester au pouvoir, comme une moule  son rocher*", a-t-il ainsi dplor.


Maxime Minot fait parti des rares dputs qui ont vot contre (il n'y a eu que 58 votes contre).

Le pass vaccinal n'a aucune influence sur le nombre de personnes infectes par le virus, puisque les personnes vaccines ne transmettent pas moins la maladie que les autres
Et de toute faon les variants qui circulent aujourd'hui sont quasiment bnins, il n'y a que les personnes avec des comorbidits trs grave qui risque quelque chose (comme les obses par exemple).

=====
Beaucoup de Franais sont prt  accepter 3 injections, mais 4 c'est trop.
Covid : qu'est-ce que la "fatigue vaccinale" qui fait hsiter Olivier Vran pour imposer la 4e dose ?



> Avant de prciser ce qu'est cette fameuse "fatigue vaccinale" : "*Ce sont ces Franais qui disent on a fait une dose, deux doses, maintenant trois doses, vous nous demandez d'en faire une quatrime, on en a marre*."
> 
> Avant d'ajouter que c'tait juste un ras-le-bol et qu'il n'y avait aucun effet physique du vaccin sur le corps bien videmment.


Aprs leur troisime dose les gens ont t infects par Omicron,  partir de l il n'y a plus rien  craindre, une fois que t'as guris d'Omicron t'es immunis.

=====
Vaccination des enfants: Vran dplore "une mfiance excessive" en France



> La campagne de vaccination des enfants est un chec. * la date du 16 fvrier, seulement 4,7% des 5-11 ans avaient reu une premire dose depuis louverture  cette tranche dge il y a deux mois pile*, le 22 dcembre 2021.
> (...)
> Notre pays est largement en retard par rapport  nos principaux voisins europens en dehors de la Suisse (7,8%): *57% des enfants espagnols ont reu une dose, 37% pour les jeunes italiens ou encore 21% pour les petits allemands*. La couverture vaccinale des adolescents est pourtant leve en France, o 84,7% des 12-18 ans ont reu au moins une dose.


4,7% en 2 mois je trouve que c'est norme.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ryu, je pense que...  la ogique t'es trangre.


N'exagrons pas : disons qu'il est adepte de la logique Shadok ou assimil; c'est diffrent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme les gens pensent que le pass va bientt disparaitre, la demande de vaccination baisse.  :+1:  ::D: 

Normalement dans 2, 3 semaines, ce sera fini toutes ces conneries.
Olivier Vran envisage la fin du pass vaccinal pour la mi-mars
Si sa prvision n'a pas eu lieu, a devrait avoir un impact ngatif sur la campagne de Macron  :+1: 
Donc vivement mi-mars.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pas trop tt !
Covid-19 : Emmanuel Macron fixe la fin du passe vaccinal au 14 mars



> Tous les indicateurs sont au vert. Qu'il s'agisse des contaminations, des hospitalisations, ou des ranimations, l'ensemble des courbes pidmiques affichent ces derniers temps une trs nette dcrue. Une chute, mme, selon l'expression du porte-parole du gouvernement. Rsultat, selon nos informations, Emmanuel Macron a dcid lors d'un Conseil de dfense sanitaire mercredi de lever purement et simplement le passe vaccinal  partir du jeudi 14 mars prochain.


Dommage qu'Omicron ne soit pas apparu plus tt.
Mais l'important c'est qu'il soit pass par l et maintenant on va enfin pouvoir retrouver des liberts  :+1: 
Vivement le 15 mars.

C'est pas encore officiel. J'espre que a arrivera vraiment.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Les accidents de laboratoire cela existe (en France par exemple ... ) : https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/03/17/...e-10176126.php

Le covid a trs bien pu arriver de la mme faon .

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid : des stocks de vaccins qui saccumulent partout dans le monde



> Les doses en attente dadministration slveraient  2,2 milliards. Parmi elles, il est difficile de savoir combien sont primes.
> (...)
> En Afrique, le stock de vaccins est ainsi pass de 80 millions de doses avant octobre  plus de 300 millions aujourdhui. Au final, ce sont 40 % des doses reues par ce continent qui nont pas encore t administres. Pire : dans les 27 pays  faible revenu, *le nombre de doses en stock surpasse dsormais le nombre de doses administres* (118 millions de doses stockes pour 94 millions de doses administres).

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

On vient de remettre le masque dans notre socit, les cas se cumulent.

ONTAYG

----------


## Nicodu10

Ce pic tait prvu par olivier Veran. La mortalit du virus est pass en dessous de la grippe, rien d'inquitant, sinon le gouvernement prendrait des mesures d'urgence.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ce pic tait prvu par olivier Veran. La mortalit du virus est pass en dessous de la grippe, rien d'inquitant, sinon le gouvernement prendrait des mesures d'urgence.


Tout  fait d'accord pour la mortalit, mais c'est surtout les arrts de travails qui peuvent plomber le bon fonctionnement de la socit et donc en gnral de l'conomie.

Les 3 cas (moins de 30 ans) sont couchs et vraiment malades.

----------


## Nicodu10

> plomber le bon fonctionnement de la socit et donc en gnral de l'conomie.


Ne serait-ce pas le but recherch de toute cette histoire ?  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> sinon le gouvernement prendrait des mesures d'urgence.


Ouais exactement comme  l'poque :
Agns Buzyn sur le coronavirus: "Tous les aroports internationaux ont des affiches d'information"

Coronavirus : Le risque dintroduction en France est faible mais il ne peut tre exclu, selon Agns Buzyn



> Alors que les Etats-Unis annoncent un premier malade, la ministre de la Sant, Agns Buzyn, a voulu rassurer ce mardi soir : le seul cas suspect franais sest rvl ngatif.


Coronavirus: Agns Buzyn estime "totalement inutile" le port de masque pour les non-contamins
Masques pas ncessaires : Sibeth Ndiaye se dfend de tout mensonge

C'tait vraiment une gestion parfaite depuis le dbut  ::mouarf::  :+1: 
Ils ont bien suivi le protocole : tester, isoler, soigner  ::ptdr:: 




> c'est surtout les arrts de travails qui peuvent plomber le bon fonctionnement de la socit et donc en gnral de l'conomie.


Chaque anne il y a des gens qui vont travailler alors qu'ils sont malades (grippe, rhume, angine, gastroentrite, etc), ils prennent le risque de contaminer des collgues.
L avec le SARS-CoV-2, ds que les gens se sentent un peu fatigu ou toussotent un peu, ils vont se faire tester et si ils sont positifs ils prennent des congs. Ce qui est trs bien.

D'aprs les connaissances actuelles, les variants qui circulent aujourd'hui ne sont pas trs dangereux. (on est pas  l'abris de voir apparaitre de nouveaux variants qui provoquent des symptmes plus graves, on sait jamais)
En gros c'est une grippe :
La grippe, une maladie bien plus invalidante qu'on peut le croire



> *Une forte fivre qui vous cloue au lit plusieurs jours sans possibilit d'aller travailler, des douleurs dans tout le corps, une toux sche, la gorge douloureuse*: la grippe, la vraie, est bien plus invalidante qu'on a tendance  le croire. Du moins tant qu'on ne l'a jamais exprimente. Souvent, les gens me disent: je ne pensais pas que c'tait aussi inconfortable, tmoigne Bruno Lina, directeur du Centre national de rfrence des virus influenza de la rgion Sud  l'Institut Pasteur (Paris).
> 
> La grippe porte bien son nom: elle vous agrippe, rsume le Pr Patrick Berche, directeur de l'Institut Pasteur de Lille, auteur de Faut-il encore avoir peur de la grippe ? Tout  coup, vous tes pris d'un frisson, vous vous sentez trs fatigu et allez vous coucher. Rien  voir avec un rhume qui engendre un mal-tre pendant plusieurs jours.


Les gens qui se font contaminer aujourd'hui, ont reu 3 doses de vaccins, d'aprs la propagande de l'OMS a devrait rendre la maladie un peu moins violente.

----------


## Nicodu10

> Ouais exactement comme  l'poque :
> Agns Buzyn sur le coronavirus: "Tous les aroports internationaux ont des affiches d'information"
> 
> Coronavirus : Le risque dintroduction en France est faible mais il ne peut tre exclu, selon Agns Buzyn
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Agns Buzyn estime "totalement inutile" le port de masque pour les non-contamins
> Masques pas ncessaires : Sibeth Ndiaye se dfend de tout mensonge
> 
> ...


Trop facile de remettre a sur le dos du gouvernement. C'est mondial. Il semblerait que normment de pays dans le monde soit aussi "incomptent" que le gouvernement Macron du coup (et je suis pas pro ou anti macron). 

Bref, pendant ce temps l les gens se dplacent moins, et consomment moins de ptrole ...  ::roll::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trop facile de remettre a sur le dos du gouvernement.


Dans certains pays asiatiques a a t beaucoup mieux gr.
Au tout dbut il me semble que Singapour maitrisait la situation.
Et aujourd'hui je crois que le Japon gre bien le truc, alors qu'il n'y a que des vieux l-bas.




> Il semblerait que normment de pays dans le monde soit aussi "incomptent" que le gouvernement Macron du coup.


Ouais mais on a quand mme fait pire que plein de pays voisins.
Covid-19 : pourquoi la France est le pays dEurope avec le plus de cas quotidiens



> Sur le site Our World in Data, le graphique stupfie. Les auteurs de cette publication en ligne, de luniversit dOxford, y tracent lvolution du nombre de cas quotidiens positifs au Covid-19. A chaque pays dEurope, sa couleur. En rouge, lun deux sort du lot : la France. Avec sa pente trs raide, presque constante depuis le 27 dcembre 2021, elle offre un profil unique, et un nombre record de contaminations. Au 20 janvier, la moyenne hebdomadaire des nouveaux cas enregistrs chaque jour y atteint 337 446, quand le deuxime pays, lItalie, affiche 180 373 tests positifs. Le Royaume-Uni et lAllemagne plafonnent, quant  elles,  92 000 et  90 000 nouvelles contaminations quotidiennes. Les autres suivent loin derrire.





> Bref, pendant ce temps l les gens se dplacent moins, et consomment moins de ptrole ...


De toute faon avec le Diesel  2/L a donne pas envie de conduire Il faudra s'y faire, parce que dans le futur le Diesel coutera encore plus cher.

Les gens ne restent pas malade trs longtemps. Souvent les gens gurissent en moins d'une semaine.
Le truc chiant c'est que certaines personnes perdent l'odorat et a peut durer des mois.  ::(:

----------


## Nicodu10

> Dans certains pays asiatiques a a t beaucoup mieux gr.
> Au tout dbut il me semble que Singapour maitrisait la situation.
> Et aujourd'hui je crois que le Japon gre bien le truc, alors qu'il n'y a que des vieux l-bas.
> 
> 
> Ouais mais on a quand mme fait pire que plein de pays voisins.
> Covid-19 : pourquoi la France est le pays dEurope avec le plus de cas quotidiens
> 
> 
> ...


Ce symptme n'est pas indit  ce virus, c'est un symptme connu chez les coronavirus.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Trop facile de remettre a sur le dos du gouvernement. C'est mondial. Il semblerait que normment de pays dans le monde soit aussi "incomptent" que le gouvernement Macron du coup (et je suis pas pro ou anti macron).



Trop facile de le ddouaner, regarde la gueule de l'cole : les protocoles le dimanche soir pour la rentre du lundi, toujours pas de relev de CO2, pas de masque distribu, c'est officiellement une garderie pour occuper les marmot quand les parents se tuent pour ne pas avoir de retraite. Et a, c'est franais. 

Sinon on peut aussi parler des sauterie entre ministre pendant que nous on doit fermer notre gueule dans nos apparts minuscule ? Ou bien du pass sanitaire, ou comment classer les citoyens avec tout un flicage. Flicage tellement nul qu'aujourd'hui il y a tellement de faux pass qu'on sait plus qui a vraiment t vax ou pas. Et les masques offert  la chine, un grand moment a aussi. Pendant que nos soignant avait des sacs poubelle comme blouse. Et que macKinsey siphonait les caisses, sans payer d'impots, emportant avec eux de nombreux secrets tatique.

Mais on peut continuer comme a, macron c'est le prsident des parasites qui veulent dtruire leur hte en l'affaiblissant toujours de plus en plus.

----------


## bombseb

> macron c'est le prsident des parasites qui veulent dtruire leur hte en l'affaiblissant toujours de plus en plus.


J'aurai pas mieux dit  ::bravo:: 


Sinon, pour info, et "comme par hasard", un certain Dr Megarbane annonce dj la vaccination obligatoire ds l'ge de 2ans, pour aprs lection....

----------


## ONTAYG

Je vois qu'ici c'est comme sur FB, on a plein de spcialistes en pidmiologie, en gestion de crise etc ... 

Pourquoi n'avez-vous pas fonder votre partie car vous semblez savoir mieux que les autres ce qu'il faut faire ? Vous n'avez pas toutes les donnes pour prendre des dcisions.

----------


## Franois M.

> Je vois qu'ici c'est comme sur FB, on a plein de spcialistes en pidmiologie, en gestion de crise etc ... 
> 
> Pourquoi n'avez-vous pas fonder votre partie car vous semblez savoir mieux que les autres ce qu'il faut faire ? Vous n'avez pas toutes les donnes pour prendre des dcisions.



 ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour le SARS-CoV-2 (comme pour la grippe) les vaccins auront toujours un train de retard par rapport aux variants :
Covid-19. Que sait-on du vaccin Pfizer/BioNTech adapt au variant Omicron ?



> Contact par Ouest-France, Pfizer indique que les recherches se poursuivent.  propos du vaccin adapt  Omicron, le laboratoire explique :  Nous y sommes parvenus avec succs et nous continuons nos efforts de recherche. 
> 
>  Cependant, les donnes voluent en continu et ncessitent dtre constamment analyses. Nous avanons au rythme de la science et, depuis, nous avons lanc de nouveaux essais pour valuer la meilleure approche  adopter, sachant que le variant BA.2 est dsormais le plus rpandu , ajoute lentreprise.
> 
> Le variant BA.2 est un sous-variant dOmicron, devenu majoritaire en France, entre le 28 fvrier et le 6 mars, selon les informations de Sant publique France.  Le variant Omicron circulait toujours de manire quasi-exclusive sur le territoire. Son sous-lignage BA.2 reprsentait 92 % des squences au 21 mars , note Sant publique France, dans son point pidmiologique du 7 avril.


Le temps que le vaccin se fassent autoriser, les variants qui circulent n'ont plus rien  voir avec les variants cibls par le vaccin.
Pourtant la priode de test et d'autorisation est trs courte (elle a commenc en janvier et elle est bientt fini).

L a parle de BA.2 qui serait un variant d'Omicron, mais il y a des chances pour que des nouveaux variants qui n'ont rien a voir avec Omicron apparaissent.
Le variant Omicron provoque quasiment les mmes symptmes qu'un rhume.
Symptmes du variant Omicron : quelles sont les diffrences entre la COVID-19 et le rhume?



> Voici les symptmes les plus courants, en commenant par les plus frquents:
> - Mal de gorge -souvent il s'agit du premier symptme  apparatre
> - Mal de tte
> - Congestion nasale, avec ou sans nez qui coule
> - Toux (plus sche au dbut, peut devenir grasse aprs quelques jours si les scretions atteignent les poumons)
> -  Crises  d'ternuements
> - Fivre
> - Douleurs musculaires et courbatures
> - Sueurs nocturnes
> ...

----------


## Pyramidev

Le rglement sur le certificat COVID numrique de l'UE allait expirer le 30 juin 2022.

En dbut fvrier 2022, la Commission europenne a propos de le prolonger d'un an :
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/pres...l/fr/ip_22_744

Le 4 mai 2022, les dputs europens ont approuv cette prolongation, mais le vote dfinitif aura lieu le 23 juin.




> Le 4 mai, les dputs europens ont approuv  une trs large majorit (432 voix pour, 130 contre et 23 abstentions) une telle prolongation, malgr lopposition des groupes  Conservateurs et rformistes europens  et  Identit et dmocratie  (dont sont membres les 17 lus RN). Le parlement europen doit de nouveau se pencher sur le sujet le 23 juin, afin de  voter dfinitivement  le texte, indique Fabienne Keller.


Source : https://www.leparisien.fr/societe/sa...Z6HAGX5ZDU.php

Virginie Joron, membre du RN et dpute europenne, tire la sonnette d'alarme :



La Commission europenne a dj montr qu'elle tait gangrene par les lobbys pharmaceutiques.
En pratique, cela ne m'inquite pas tant que a, sauf si Emmanuel Macron obtient une majorit aux lgislatives.

Rappelons que, en France, le passe vaccinal n'a pas t supprim, seulement suspendu. Donc, si vous n'aimez pas l'acuponcture, n'oubliez pas de voter contre la Macronie aux lgislatives.

----------


## totozor

> Je vois qu'ici c'est comme sur FB, on a plein de spcialistes en pidmiologie, en gestion de crise etc ... 
> Pourquoi n'avez-vous pas fonder votre partie car vous semblez savoir mieux que les autres ce qu'il faut faire ? Vous n'avez pas toutes les donnes pour prendre des dcisions.


Il y a beaucoup trop de pseudo spcialistes  mais de mon point de vue une chose est vidente : le gouvernement Macron  grer cette crise de la pire des faon.
Se planter au dbut, quand on pense que c'est une "crisette" pourquoi pas.
Mais quand a devient du serious business, il faut arrter de faire a entre amateur et faire appel  des spcialiste de la gestion de crise, il y en a plein nos grandes entreprises industrielles, et certaines ont de l'exprience pratique dans le domaine.
Pourquoi une grande entreprise franaise prterait son spcialiste de gestion de crise  son gouvernement :
* Les sousous : le gouvernement indemnise la socit/paye le salaire de ladite personne/ngocie des contrats etc... 
* Un pied dans le gouvernement : En ayant une personne dans la cellule de crise la socit a une meilleure vue de la situation actuelle et de l'volution de la situation et des dcisions  venir.
* Pouvoir dcisionnaire : En ayant une personne dans la cellule de crise la socit peut influer sur certaines dcisions  prendre.

J'ai vcu une crise dans mon primtre qui avait un impact sur une partie de la socit.
On a commenc  mal la grer,  la fin de la journe on a fait appel au Risk Manager de la socit, il nous a encadr pour la grer, c'est quasiment pass comme une lettre  la poste. Pourtant se retrouver  2 devant le comit de direction n'est pas la situation la plus confortable.

Je pense juste que le gouvernement est trop prtentieux pour se rendre compte/accepter sa propre incomptence et chercher un moyen de la compenser. (Incomptence qui ne me choque pas forcment)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a beaucoup trop de pseudo spcialistes  mais de mon point de vue une chose est vidente : le gouvernement Macron  grer cette crise de la pire des faon.
> Se planter au dbut, quand on pense que c'est une "crisette" pourquoi pas.
> Mais quand a devient du serious business, il faut arrter de faire a entre amateur et faire appel  des spcialiste de la gestion de crise, il y en a plein nos grandes entreprises industrielles, et certaines ont de l'exprience pratique dans le domaine.
> Pourquoi une grande entreprise franaise prterait son spcialiste de gestion de crise  son gouvernement:
> ...
> J'ai vcu une crise dans mon primtre qui avait un impact sur une partie de la socit.
> On a commenc  mal la grer,  la fin de la journe on a fait appel au Risk Manager de la socit, il nous a encadr pour la grer, c'est quasiment pass comme une lettre  la poste. Pourtant se retrouver  2 devant le comit de direction n'est pas la situation la plus confortable.
> 
> Je pense juste que le gouvernement est trop prtentieux pour se rendre compte/accepter sa propre incomptence et chercher un moyen de la compenser. (Incomptence qui ne me choque pas forcment)


Heu... faudrait t'informer avant de reprendre les lments de langage du nolibralisme comme quoi les fonctionnaires et l'tat sont incomptents pour grer les crises et que tout devrait passer par le priv. En quoi le priv est-il form et aurait-t-il des comptences suprieures pour coordonner les actions des diffrents services de l'tat,  quoi sert l'ENA  ton avis et les nombreux Polytechniciens et autres diplms de grandes coles employs par l'tat ?

Ta remarque conditionne par la propagande est un contre sens, car contrairement  tes  priori, l'Etat franais a fait massivement appel aux cabinets de conseils pour grer la crise du covid, cf cet article de France Inter qui fait suite  une enqute du Snat.



> *Sous ce quinquennat, recourir  des consultants est devenu "un rflexe", "mme lorsque l'tat dispose dj de comptences en interne"*
> ...
> *L'"omniprsence" des cabinets de conseil pendant la crise sanitaire*
> 
> Pendant la crise sanitaire, "au moins 68 commandes sont passes, pour un montant total de 41,05 millions deuros", indique le rapport snatorial. Trois cabinets concentrent les trois quarts des dpenses : McKinsey, Citwell et Accenture. Citwell organise par exemple lapprovisionnement en masques et aux autres quipements, mdicaments de ranimation et vaccins, leur stockage et leur distribution. 
> 
> Le cabinet McKinsey s'occupe lui d'une partie de la campagne vaccinale (organisation logistique, prparation de runions, point de situation, etc.) et assure la coordination entre l'tat et Sant publique France.


Donc ne vient pas dire Macron a gr cette crise de la pire des faons faute de n'avoir pas voulu faire appel au priv, puisque c'est ce qu'il a fait et probablement plus que la plupart des autres pays. Cela n'a pas donn les meilleurs rsultats en termes de ractivit:



> Le gouvernement, incapable  ce jour de connatre les capacits des laboratoires sur son territoire  raliser des tests, sest tourn vers un cabinet priv pour raliser un audit. Enqute sur le dsastreux pilotage des tests Covid-19.
> ...
> Si le gouvernement a mis en avant les difficults dapprovisionnement en matriel pour raliser les tests  difficults qui sont dailleurs  relativiser, expliquent les laboratoires que Mediapart a contacts  cest surtout pour masquer son incurie  grer depuis le mois de janvier le dossier des tests. Car le crash actuel est dabord et avant tout li  un pilotage politique totalement hasardeux.


On voit en bas de la prsentation de cet article un tableau dans lequel la France a t dans les derniers pays de l'OCDE en terme de tests avec 9.1 test/1000 habitants contre 23.1 en moyenne. Et en absence de tests il est difficile de prvoir les mesures  prendre.

La suite (partielle) de l'article est ici



> Un exemple, relat par Mediapart, rsume  lui seul le problme. Lun des principaux acteurs de la rforme de ltat depuis des annes, le cabinet McKinsey, a t mobilis en plein pic pidmique pour aider  mettre en place une task force interministrielle en vue du dploiement de tests sur le territoire franais. Cette task force a rapidement confi une mission dvaluation des capacits des laboratoires franais ... une autre firme de conseil, Bain. Pendant ce temps, des dizaines de laboratoires publics et privs qui avaient offert leurs services ds le dbut de la crise attendaient, incrdules, que le gouvernement veuille bien leur rpondre. Bref, les firmes qui ont accompagn les politiques daustrit et de suppressions demploi dans la fonction publique se voient aujourdhui confier la mission de pallier les dfaillances qui en rsultent. Les rsultats ne semblent pas, en loccurrence, trs probants.


Macron et son gouvernement font systmatiquement de la propagande contre les services de l'tat au profit des cabinets de conseils. Olivier Vran en a t rcemment le parfait exemple quitte  raconter n'importe quoi :




> Contrairement  ce qu'il avait affirm sur franceinfo, le ministre de la Sant reconnat que le secteur priv n'a pas pris part aux oprations de transfert de patients touchs par le Covid-19 dans des TGV mdicaliss.
> 
> Invit de franceinfo le 16 fvrier, Olivier Vran avait t interrog sur le recours par son ministre  des cabinets de conseil privs. Un livre-enqute estime en effet que le gouvernement a dpens entre 1,5 milliard et trois milliards d'euros par an en contrats avec des cabinets de conseil privs. 47 commandes ont t passes par le ministre de la Sant.
> 
> "Notre pays tait en guerre. Quand vous devez quiper un TGV en 48 heures pour transporter des malades intubs, vous tes contents de trouver des gens qui ont la comptence pour le faire. Ils sont dans le secteur priv, ils ne sont pas dans l'administration", avait rpondu Olivier Vran sur franceinfo.
> 
> Ces propos du ministre de la Sant ont suscit l'motion et les dngations notamment du Collectif inter-hpitaux (CIH). Dans un communiqu publi jeudi, le CIH rappelait que "les transferts inter-rgions de patients ont t organiss et raliss par l'arme, les pompiers, la SNCF et le Samu".
> 
> Pour Matthieu Aron, auteur avec Caroline Michel-Aguirre du livre-enqute Les infiltrs. Comment les cabinets de conseil ont pris le contrle de l'tat, invit de franceinfo vendredi, "ce que l'on entend derrire, c'est un ministre convaincu que, si l'on devait faire quelque chose d'exceptionnel et de bien, il faudrait forcment faire appel au priv et que les fonctionnaires n'y arriveraient pas eux-mmes". Le journaliste pointe "toute une srie de doublons. Un tat qui a des comptences dans ses services et qui pourtant prfre, parce que ce serait toujours mieux dans le priv, faire appel  ces cabinets de conseils"


Si tu veux savoir pourquoi Macron prfre faire appel  des cabinets de conseils plutt qu'aux services de l'tat qui possdent les comptences, poses-toi la question " qui cela profite-t-il". En l'occurrence  des ripoux patents qui dfiscalisent leurs bnfices dans les paradis fiscaux avec la bndiction du gouvernement. Echanges de services quand on sait que bon nombre de consultants de McKinsey ont particip  la campagne lectorale 2017 de Macron.




> Emmanuel Macron et Karim Tadjeddine se connaissent depuis 2007. Le premier, jeune inspecteur des finances, est rapporteur adjoint de la commission Attali. Le second mne lquipe de McKinsey qui assiste la commission. Dix ans plus tard, Tadjeddine est aux premires loges de la campagne prsidentielle de Macron. Comme le dtaille une enqute de M Le magazine du Monde sur McKinsey publie en fvrier 2021, une vingtaine de consultants du cabinet offrent leurs services,  titre personnel, contribuant  llaboration du programme et  lanimation de la campagne. En pleine pandmie de Covid-19, dautres mdias rvlent que lEtat sous-traite  McKinsey une partie de la gestion de la crise.

----------


## totozor

> Heu... faudrait t'informer avant de reprendre les lments de langage du nolibralisme comme quoi les *fonctionnaires et l'tat sont incomptents pour grer les crises et que tout devrait passer par le priv*. *En quoi le priv est-il form et aurait-t-il des comptences suprieures* pour coordonner les actions des diffrents services de l'tat,  quoi sert l'ENA  ton avis et les nombreux Polytechniciens et autres diplms de grandes coles employs par l'tat ?


Les fonctionnaires d'tats ont t incomptents dans la gestion de cette crise. Et je penses notamment  la gestion de la communication, qui est d'aprs moi une des raisons de l'importance des antivax, complotistes ou juste de ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner contre le COVID.
En quoi certaines entreprises sont mieux formes? Elles ont vcu ce genre de crise, certaines personnes ont t rveilles et amenes au poste pour interrogatoire.
Je suis personne dans ma boite, j'ai reu une sensibilisation qui dit globalement deux choses : Faites appel au Risk Manager et maitrisez votre communication avant de lui avoir parl (en gros, dites que vous avez identifi le problme, que vous enqutez sur le sujet et que vous reviendrez vers eux quand vous en saurez plus, n'affirmez rien dont vous n'tes pas sr).
Le Risk Manager de ma boite fait des simulations de crise plusieurs fois par an.



> quoi sert l'ENA  ton avis et les nombreux Polytechniciens et autres diplms de grandes coles employs par l'tat ?


Bah justement je me pose la question.



> Ta remarque conditionne par la propagande est un contre sens, car contrairement  tes  priori, l'Etat franais a fait massivement appel aux cabinets de conseils pour grer la crise du covid, cf cet article de France Inter qui fait suite  une enqute du Snat.
> 
> Donc ne vient pas dire Macron a gr cette crise de la pire des faons faute de n'avoir pas voulu faire appel au priv, puisque c'est ce qu'il a fait et probablement plus que la plupart des autres pays. Cela n'a pas donn les meilleurs rsultats en termes de ractivit


Tu parles de cabinets de conseils, je parle d'industriels qui ont vcu ces crises.
Je ne dis pas qu'il faut virer tous les fonctionnaires parce qu'ils sont incomptents, je dis qu'ils sont comptents pour certaines choses, qu'on doit profiter de cette comptence, la valoriser. Mais qu'ils ne peuvent pas bien faire ce pourquoi ils ne sont pas comptents.
Et que quand la situation est exceptionnelle il faut sortir des moyens exceptionnels pour en sortir, et encore une fois je ne parle pas d'un cabinet de conseil  100 000 la journe ou je ne sais pas combien mais de gens qui ont vcu la situation avant et qui ont l'exprience.

Est ce que le Risk Manager de l'industrie auraient t capable de grer la partie sanitaire de la crise? NON
Est ce qu'ils auraient dit au gouvernement de communiquer 1 fois par semaine max? Probablement
Est ce qu'ils auraient dit au gouvernement d'arrter IMMEDIATEMENT de se contredire entre chaque intervention? OUI
Ils auraient aussi probablement demand au gouvernement de faire intervenir des virologues/pidmiologistes/des mdecins/des infirmiers sur les questions techniques plutt que des politiciens.

En grant mal leur communications et en ne reconnaissant jamais leurs erreurs ils ont gnr un climat de dfiance qui a compliqu la suite de la gestion de la crise et  impos qu'il soit plus agressifs, ce qui les a lanc dans un cercle vicieux.
Ceci dit ils ont russi une chose : n'tre responsables de rien, les responsables sont les complotistes et les antivax qui remettent en cause chacune de leurs consignes...

----------


## virginieh

> Les fonctionnaires d'tats ont t incomptents dans la gestion de cette crise. Et je penses notamment  la gestion de la communication, qui est d'aprs moi une des raisons de l'importance des antivax, complotistes ou juste de ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner contre le COVID.
> (...)
> Est ce que le Risk Manager de l'industrie auraient t capable de grer la partie sanitaire de la crise? NON
> Est ce qu'ils auraient dit au gouvernement de communiquer 1 fois par semaine max? Probablement
> Est ce qu'ils auraient dit au gouvernement d'arrter IMMEDIATEMENT de se contredire entre chaque intervention? OUI
> Ils auraient aussi probablement demand au gouvernement de faire intervenir des virologues/pidmiologistes/des mdecins/des infirmiers sur les questions techniques plutt que des politiciens.


Je suis confuse.
Tu critiques les fonctionnaires d'tats dans leur communication ou les politiques (le gouvernement) ?
Parce que tu commences  dire que les fonctionnaires d'tat, mais tes exemples concernent que le gouvernement (qui ne sont pas des fonctionnaires)
Tu dis que le gouvernement aurait du plus laisser s'exprimer des virologues/pidmiologistes/des mdecins/des infirmiers qui pour beaucoup sont des fonctionnaires (mais hospitaliers, pas d'tat)

Ou alors  ces fonctionnaires de pas avoir pris plus la parole d'eux mme par dessus le gouvernement ce n'est pas si vident  faire sans avoir les contacts dans les mdias, et la communication n'est ni leur spcialit, ni leur but.
Ce que les fonctionnaires reprochent aux politiciens en crise (par exemple celle du covid) c'est surtout d'avoir fait appel  des services de conseil (dont pourtant c'tait pas forcment la spcialit) plutot que les services publics dont c'est la spcialit. Ce qui a t couteux et inefficace. Et d'avoir juste parl  tort et  travers.

----------


## totozor

> Je suis confuse.
> Tu critiques les fonctionnaires d'tats dans leur communication ou les politiques (le gouvernement) ?
> Parce que tu commences  dire que les fonctionnaires d'tat, mais tes exemples concernent que le gouvernement (qui ne sont pas des fonctionnaires)


Je critique ceux qui ont dcid, qu'ils soient fonctionnaire d'tat, politiques ou cabinets de conseil.




> Tu dis que le gouvernement aurait du plus laisser s'exprimer des virologues/pidmiologistes/des mdecins/des infirmiers qui pour beaucoup sont des fonctionnaires (mais hospitaliers, pas d'tat)


Le gouvernement m'a dit que mettre un masque est compliqu, puis que c'est facile.
J'ai demand  des potes infirmiers, qui les portent 8h par jour. Ils m'ont montr comment bien porter un masque, c'est pas trs compliqu mais il faut faire attention  certaines chose.
Je n'y connais rien en virologie, j'ai la chance de connaitre une femme qui fait ses tudes l dedans. Je lui ai pos des questions. La plupart de ses rponses taient qu'elle ne savait pas, ce qui est normal quand on parle d'un virus jeune.
Je n'ai jamais entendu un politique dire "j'ai pos cette question, nous n'avons pas encore la rponse". Ils savaient comment porter un masque, ce qu'est un virus, comment se rpend une pidmie.




> Ou alors  ces fonctionnaires de pas avoir pris plus la parole d'eux mme par dessus le gouvernement ce n'est pas si vident  faire sans avoir les contacts dans les mdias, et la communication n'est ni leur spcialit, ni leur but.
> Ce que les fonctionnaires reprochent aux politiciens en crise (par exemple celle du covid) c'est surtout d'avoir fait appel  des services de conseil (dont pourtant c'tait pas forcment la spcialit) plutot que les services publics dont c'est la spcialit. Ce qui a t couteux et inefficace. Et d'avoir juste parl  tort et  travers.


Je ne condamne en aucun cas le personnel hospitalier qui luttaient au quotidien pour la survie des autres en ngligeant (parfois consciemment) leur sant physique et mentale.
Je ne vais pas reprocher  un politique de s'aventurer dans un domaine qu'il ne connait pas et reprocher en mme temps  un mdecin/infirmier de passer au journal tl.
Je sais la douleur de certains du corps mdical, la mre de mon filleul n'a vu ni son mari ni son fils pendant deux semaines parce qu'elle suspectait d'avoir le covid, qu'elle ne voulait pas prendre le risque de les contaminer et que sa hirarchie refusait qu'elle se fasse tester parce qu'un test positif tait synonyme d'une infirmire en moins dans un service surcharg.
Par contre je reproche bien au gouvernement de ne pas avoir identifi des virologues, pidmiologistes, mdecins, infirmiers capable de prendre la parole en publique pour parler ce qui le concerne.

Je rejoint donc les fonctionnaires dans leur reproche aux politiciens d'avoir fait appel  des organes incomptents alors qu'ils en avaient des comptents  dispositions.
Comme je connais plus le domaine de l'industrie que celui des services publics j'avais identifi les Risk Managers des industries. Qui ne sont comptents, dans le cadre du covid, que pour manager la crise. Ils auraient fait appel aux corps de mtiers comptents pour grer un crises sanitaire ensuite. Si les quivalents existent dans les services publics alors je reproche aux politiques de ne pas y avoir fait appel.

Grer une crise n'a rien de facile et ne se gre pas avec un ensemble homogne de personnes, a se gre en s'assurant que chaque domaine concern est couvert par quelqu'un de comptent.
Je pense qu'il tait impossible de bien grer cette crise mais que les politiques franais n'ont mis aucun moyen de leur cot pour que a se passe le mieux possible (par prtention ou peur de sa propre incomptence, je ne sais pas)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Heu... faudrait t'informer avant de reprendre les lments de langage du nolibralisme comme quoi les fonctionnaires et l'tat sont incomptents pour grer les crises et que tout devrait passer par le priv. En quoi le priv est-il form et aurait-t-il des comptences suprieures pour coordonner les actions des diffrents services de l'tat,  quoi sert l'ENA  ton avis et les nombreux Polytechniciens et autres diplms de grandes coles employs par l'tat ?
> 
> Ta remarque conditionne par la propagande est un contre sens, car contrairement  tes  priori, l'Etat franais a fait massivement appel aux cabinets de conseils pour grer la crise du covid, cf cet article de France Inter qui fait suite  une enqute du Snat.
> 
> Donc ne vient pas dire Macron a gr cette crise de la pire des faons faute de n'avoir pas voulu faire appel au priv, puisque c'est ce qu'il a fait et probablement plus que la plupart des autres pays. Cela n'a pas donn les meilleurs rsultats en termes de ractivit:
> 
> On voit en bas de la prsentation de cet article un tableau dans lequel la France a t dans les derniers pays de l'OCDE en terme de tests avec 9.1 test/1000 habitants contre 23.1 en moyenne. Et en absence de tests il est difficile de prvoir les mesures  prendre.
> 
> La suite (partielle) de l'article est ici
> ...


Le problme de fond en France c'est l'excs de bureaucratie et de technocratie. Chaque pouvoir a un contre-pouvoir. Un sur nombre de fonctionnaires , d'lus et d'agent territoriaux. Cette chaine logistique et dcisionnaire est trs lourde  piloter pour prendre des dcisions d'urgences en cas de crise. 

Ajoutez aussi un soupon  privatiser tout et n'importe quoi . 

On se retrouve avec des institutions gouvenantes "hyper normes" difficile  manager en temps de crise.

Un modle  l'allemande , fdral avec plus d'autonomie locale. Ce type de modle est beaucoup plus ractif. Il a aussi eu ces limites il est vrai. 




> Les fonctionnaires d'tats ont t incomptents dans la gestion de cette crise. Et je penses notamment  la gestion de la communication, qui est d'aprs moi une des raisons de l'importance des antivax, complotistes ou juste de ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner contre le COVID.
> En quoi certaines entreprises sont mieux formes? Elles ont vcu ce genre de crise, certaines personnes ont t rveilles et amenes au poste pour interrogatoire.
> Je suis personne dans ma boite, j'ai reu une sensibilisation qui dit globalement deux choses : Faites appel au Risk Manager et maitrisez votre communication avant de lui avoir parl (en gros, dites que vous avez identifi le problme, que vous enqutez sur le sujet et que vous reviendrez vers eux quand vous en saurez plus, n'affirmez rien dont vous n'tes pas sr).
> Le Risk Manager de ma boite fait des simulations de crise plusieurs fois par an.
> Bah justement je me pose la question.
> 
> Tu parles de cabinets de conseils, je parle d'industriels qui ont vcu ces crises.
> Je ne dis pas qu'il faut virer tous les fonctionnaires parce qu'ils sont incomptents, je dis qu'ils sont comptents pour certaines choses, qu'on doit profiter de cette comptence, la valoriser. Mais qu'ils ne peuvent pas bien faire ce pourquoi ils ne sont pas comptents.
> Et que quand la situation est exceptionnelle il faut sortir des moyens exceptionnels pour en sortir, et encore une fois je ne parle pas d'un cabinet de conseil  100 000 la journe ou je ne sais pas combien mais de gens qui ont vcu la situation avant et qui ont l'exprience.
> ...


L'autre problme de fond  tout privatiser , c'est la perte de comptence, technique et savoir (faire) . Rsultat on se retrouve face  une horde de bureaucrates et technocrates avec un manque cruel,  de sens de "la prise de risque". On sait pas donc on fait pas ... on bloque et / ou entrave .

J'aurais prfrais voir un gouvernement (franais comme belge) dire au 2me du confinement : " Mobilisons couturiers et coutires " au lieu de laisser les gens se dmerder par eux mmes  ::?:  .

Un sorte de prise de risque  l'ancienne et un peu plus "artisanale" et moins codifie. Un tuyaux qui clate ne se prvoit pas ^^ 




> Je critique ceux qui ont dcid, qu'ils soient fonctionnaire d'tat, politiques ou cabinets de conseil.
> 
> Le gouvernement m'a dit que mettre un masque est compliqu, puis que c'est facile.
> J'ai demand  des potes infirmiers, qui les portent 8h par jour. Ils m'ont montr comment bien porter un masque, c'est pas trs compliqu mais il faut faire attention  certaines chose.
> Je n'y connais rien en virologie, j'ai la chance de connaitre une femme qui fait ses tudes l dedans. Je lui ai pos des questions. La plupart de ses rponses taient qu'elle ne savait pas, ce qui est normal quand on parle d'un virus jeune.
> Je n'ai jamais entendu un politique dire "j'ai pos cette question, nous n'avons pas encore la rponse". Ils savaient comment porter un masque, ce qu'est un virus, comment se rpend une pidmie.
> 
> Je ne condamne en aucun cas le personnel hospitalier qui luttaient au quotidien pour la survie des autres en ngligeant (parfois consciemment) leur sant physique et mentale.
> Je ne vais pas reprocher  un politique de s'aventurer dans un domaine qu'il ne connait pas et reprocher en mme temps  un mdecin/infirmier de passer au journal tl.
> ...


Le reproche est bien  faire aux politiques qui ont particip  " l'acomptentiation " des fonctionnaires et agents territoriaux  ::?:

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Parce que donner du doliprane, ce n'est pas soigner les gens?


Le doliprane ne soigne pas. Il permet de mieux tolrer la maladie. Tu es un blaireau.

Tous les tudiants en mdecine savent que plus de 80% des mdicaments ne soignent pas directement la maladie (cours de 1re anne de mdecine en 1994).

----------


## Pyramidev

Je viens d'couter une vido de 4 heures avec des auditions au Snat sur les effets indsirables des vaccins contre la Covid-19 :



La premire table ronde tait un peu soporifique  mon got. Il n'y avait pas assez d'ides intressantes par minute. Si elle vous ennuie aussi, je vous conseille de la sauter. C'est plus intressant ensuite.

 partir de 1h28m23, on a la deuxime table ronde o 3 intervenants critiquent la gestion de la Covid-19 par le gouvernement.

La premire intervention a lieu de 1h29m19  1h49m52. Je vous conseille vivement ce passage. Si vous ne voulez voir que 20 minutes parmi cette vido de 4 heures, je vous conseille ces 20 minutes-l. Parmi les critiques, il y a le fait que le gouvernement a vaccin en priorit le plus de personnes possibles au dtriment de ceux qui en avaient le plus besoin, en particulier les plus de 80 ans. Il critique aussi la communication manipulatoire et nfaste du gouvernement.

La deuxime intervention a lieu de 1h50m04  2h43m17. Mais il a une interruption entre 2h01m05 et 2h21m33  cause de problmes techniques.

La troisime intervention a lieu de 2h43m40  2h52m35.

Suite  ces 3 interventions, un dbat avec des confrontations commence. Il y a des critiques des argumentations des intervenants auxquelles les intervenants rpondent  leur tour.

Je rebondis sur le fait que le gouvernement avait cherch  vacciner le plus de monde possible au lieu de chercher  vacciner en priorit ceux qui en avaient le plus besoin. tait-ce parce qu'on tait dirigs par des incomptents ou bien parce que la Macronie a privilgi des intrts d'entreprises pharmaceutiques ?

Si on fait un lien avec d'autres scandales de la Macronie comme l'affaire McKinsey, l'hypothse qui me semble la plus probable est que la Macronie dfend des intrts de certaines entreprises prives au dtriment de ceux du peuple. Cela assurera de confortables pantouflages.

Si Emmanuel Macron obtient trop de dputs lors du deuxime tour des lections lgislatives, prparez-vous  une quatrime dose de vaccin impose  la majorit de la population, indpendamment des balances bnfice-risque des diffrents vaccins sur le moment.

(Rappelons que la balance bnfice-risque volue au cours du temps, car le virus volue, et dpend aussi des personnes.)

Votons contre la Macronie aux lgislatives ! Si vous avez encore un doute, rcoutez l'intervention de 20 minutes entre 1h29m19 et 1h49m52.

----------


## Lucio_

> Bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> Le doliprane ne soigne pas. Il permet de mieux tolrer la maladie. Tu es un blaireau.
> 
> Tous les tudiants en mdecine savent que plus de 80% des mdicaments ne soignent pas directement la maladie (cours de 1re anne de mdecine en 1994).


Je sais pas, le Pr Raoult soigne avec un mdiatement qui n'a rien prouv, du coup le doliprane qui fait baisser la temprature devrait aussi soigner, non?

Surtout que depuis, on s'est rendus compte que l'hydroxychloroquine ne marchait qu'a l'IHU, (et encore, on est pas certain). 

Covid-19 : 9500 morts lis  l'hydroxychloroquine dans 8 pays depuis la premire vague selon une tude franaise

----------


## micka132

> Je sais pas, le Pr Raoult soigne avec un mdiatement qui n'a rien prouv, du coup le doliprane qui fait baisser la temprature devrait aussi soigner, non?
> 
> Surtout que depuis, on s'est rendus compte que l'hydroxychloroquine ne marchait qu'a l'IHU, (et encore, on est pas certain). 
> 
> Covid-19 : 9500 morts lis  l'hydroxychloroquine dans 8 pays depuis la premire vague selon une tude franaise


Oulah c'est terrible tout a ! 
Il faudrait vite prvenir le ministre de la sant Marocain qui depuis plus d'un an maintenant l'utilise dans son protocole national
https://www.sante.gov.ma/Pages/activ...activiteID=336

Quelque chose me dit, que ce n'est pas le seul pays, mais c'est en tout cas le seul avec une page francophone que je connaisse. Je ne suis pas en mesure d'en trouver d'autre, il faudrait vite que des polyglottes parcours les institutions de centaines de pays pour vrifier qu'ils ne se plantent pas lamentablement!  Si par hasard il y a des rcalcitrants  la Science, il suffit de fournir en argument d'autorit nos courbes de mort.

----------


## Lucio_

> Oulah c'est terrible tout a ! 
> Il faudrait vite prvenir le ministre de la sant Marocain qui depuis plus d'un an maintenant l'utilise dans son protocole national
> https://www.sante.gov.ma/Pages/activ...activiteID=336
> 
> Quelque chose me dit, que ce n'est pas le seul pays, mais c'est en tout cas le seul avec une page francophone que je connaisse. Je ne suis pas en mesure d'en trouver d'autre, il faudrait vite que des polyglottes parcours les institutions de centaines de pays pour vrifier qu'ils ne se plantent pas lamentablement!  Si par hasard il y a des rcalcitrants  la Science, il suffit de fournir en argument d'autorit nos courbes de mort.


Et le fait qu'un ou plusieurs pays lutilisent dans leurs protocoles, cela prouve quoi concrtement?

----------


## micka132

> Et le fait qu'un ou plusieurs pays lutilisent dans leurs protocoles, cela prouve quoi concrtement?


Cela prouve que ce n'est pas si simple. Les preuves que l'on te prsentent comme irrfutable ne le sont pas forcment. 
A moins qu'ils soient totalement abrutis et/ou corrompus.
Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils auraient la palme de ce cot l.

----------


## Lucio_

> Cela prouve que ce n'est pas si simple. Les preuves que l'on te prsentent comme irrfutable ne le sont pas forcment. 
> A moins qu'ils soient totalement abrutis et/ou corrompus.
> Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils auraient la palme de ce cot l.


A moins qu'ils n'valuent pas vraiment lefficacit de leur protocole. 
Peut tre par manque de moyen, manque de volont ou mme parce qu'ils sont convaincus d'utiliser le bon.

Des raisons, il y en a pleins.

----------


## micka132

> A moins qu'ils n'valuent pas vraiment lefficacit de leur protocole. 
> Peut tre par manque de moyen, manque de volont ou mme parce qu'ils sont convaincus d'utiliser le bon.
> 
> Des raisons, il y en a pleins.


Tu noteras que a fonctionne dans les deux sens.
C'est  a que l'on reconnait les croyants. Ce sont toujours les autres dans l'erreur.
L'essence mme de la Science est dvoye lorsque l'on est sr.

----------


## AaAaAa

> Je viens d'couter une vido de 4 heures avec des auditions au Snat sur les effets indsirables des vaccins contre la Covid-19 :La premire table ronde tait un peu soporifique  mon got. Il n'y avait pas assez d'ides intressantes par minute. Si elle vous ennuie aussi, je vous conseille de la sauter. C'est plus intressant ensuite.


Je te rassure, on a mieux  faire que de regarder tes vidos, d'autant plus quand a fait 4 heures...

----------


## Lucio_

> Tu noteras que a fonctionne dans les deux sens.
> C'est  a que l'on reconnait les croyants. Ce sont toujours les autres dans l'erreur.
> L'essence mme de la Science est dvoye lorsque l'on est sr.


Pour les tudes il y a des gens qui relisent afin de les valuer.
Mme nous on peut le faire.
Donc oui, a peut fonctionner dans les deux sens, mais il y en a un qui est plus fiable que l'autre.

----------


## micka132

> Pour les tudes il y a des gens qui relisent afin de les valuer.
> Mme nous on peut le faire.
> Donc oui, a peut fonctionner dans les deux sens, mais il y en a un qui est plus fiable que l'autre.


Des gens dont c'est le boulot estiment que cela est efficace quand d'autres vont jusqu' dire que c'est nfaste.
Quand on m'informe sur tous les plateaux tls qu'il n'y a pas de doute (tout le monde est d'accord sauf Raoult), c'est que j'ai soit  faire  des menteurs, soit des incomptents.
La vrit c'est que 95% des gens qui s'expriment n'ont absolument rien lu (et en sont bien incapables) et se contentent de rpter "c'est vident", "toute les tudes montrent", "aucun scientifique serieux...". 
Le conformisme social est un phnomne bien connu.

Cela n'empche pas d'avoir raison, mais les arguments invoqus par des "autorits sachantes", ne le sont pas par science, mais par mimtisme. 
Le plus grand danger est donc de passer  cot de nombreuses choses.

Une pense pour une autre poque :
https://www.ina.fr/ina-eclaire-actu/...-de-tchernobyl

----------


## foetus

Ce qui est triste c'est qu'en France on reste bloqu :
2 ans en boucle "hydrochloroquine, Dr Raoult" <- mme suite au Lancet Gate et que le labo P4 de Wuhan appartient en partie  la France/ Yves Lvy - Agns Buzyn"votants du RN sont des imbciles, des racistes/ xnophobes"

Pour les traitements du COVID-19, il y a l'ivermectine. Et bizarrement, lorsqu'en 2021 l'Inde a trait le COVID avec l'ivermectine, BFM et les autres mdias ont arrt de parler du "massacre COVID en Inde avec des corps qui jonchent les rues"  ::roll::

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie un article de la semaine dernire : Passe sanitaire : le Parlement europen a vot en faveur de sa prolongation.

Sans surprise, le Rassemblement National a vot contre.

Je m'attendais  ce que les eurodputs de LFI aient vot contre aussi, mais ce n'est pas ce qui s'est pass :




> Au nombre de six au Parlement europen, seules deux ont vot contre - Anne-Sophie Pelletier et Emmanuel Maurel. Manuel Bompard et Younous Omarjee ne se sont pas exprims. Quant  Lela Chaibi et Manon Aubry, toutes deux ont vot oui par erreur technique... Suite  une erreur lors d'un vote ce jour au Parlement, j'ai immdiatement corrig mon vote pour affirmer mon opposition  la prolongation du passe covid europen, a affirm la premire sur Twitter.
> Mme maladresse pour Manon Aubry qui a elle aussi corrig son vote par la suite. Une pratique qui, si elle est prvue par le rglement du Parlement europen, est toutefois purement symbolique. Toute demande de correction communique par un dput est consigne dans la liste des ''rsultats des votes par appel nominal'' imprime et publie sous format lectronique sur la page internet de la plnire, ajoute le texte rglementaire. Mais le rsultat du vote n'est en rien modifi.


Remarque : selon un article de 2016, les "erreurs de vote" sont une pratique courante des dputs franais. En clair, ce sont des erreurs volontaires.

Le botier qui permet aux dputs de voter ressemble  ceci :

----------


## ONTAYG

Les erreurs de vote signals sont pour ce ddouanner par rapport  l'opinion de leurs lecteurs, alors qu'ils pensent comme le gouvernement.

----------


## foetus

::whistle::  tonnamment, lorsqu'1 info aussi importante sort sans que personne n'en parle, c'est soit les gens n'en ont rien  carrer du sujet, soit les golems/ pro-Macron n'ont rien  dire

Covid-19 : Le Parlement adopte la loi mettant fin aux mesures d'exception (le 26 juillet pour 1 application le 1 aot)
En France mtropolitaine du moins c'est fini.
Et pour le personnel non vaccin, les mdecins ne seront pas rintgrs.

Pr Jean-Franois Delfraissy, prsident du Conseil scientifique avait fait sa petite sortie  Jamais, je naurais cru que la crise durerait aussi longtemps 
LOUL le gars qui n'a servi  rien et qui s'tonne  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Je suis assez surpris  ::koi::  : je l'avais dit il y a 2 - 3 mois, que la fin de l'tat d'urgence le 31 juillet je n'y croyais pas.
Mais bon, tout le monde prvoit 1 fin d'anne trs difficile avec l'nergie, la chute de l'euro, le privatisation d'EDF, ... pour le COVID on verra bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un article d'octobre 2022 :
Saturation des hpitaux : l'appel  l'aide des pdiatres



> Dans une lettre ouverte adresse au prsident de la Rpublique, plus de 4 000 pdiatres ont dnonc un manque de moyens pour prendre en charge les patients, en pleine pidmie de bronchiolite.


Un article d'hier :
Lpidmie de bronchiolite continue de progresser en France, des hospitalisations au plus haut et le plan blanc dclench



> Les hospitalisations pour bronchiolite reprsentent 50 % des hospitalisations  la suite dun passage aux urgences chez les enfants de moins de deux ans , ont relev les autorits sanitaires.


====
Edit :
La situation est pire aprs Covid qu'avant Covid, le gouvernement n'a rien fait pour amliorer la situation :
Bronchiolite : "L'hpital n'est plus en capacit d'absorber un afflux de malades", regrette un chirurgien-pdiatre



> "Que ce soit le Covid, *que ce soit la canicule, l't ou que ce soit la bronchiolite, l'hiver, on n'arrive plus  absorber un pic d'activit*", a insist celui qui est aussi prsident de la commission mdicale dtablissement de lAssistance Publique des Hpitaux de Marseille (AP-HM) et membre du collectif Inter-Hpitaux. "La priorit pour nous, c'est d'avoir enfin un plan de renforcement prenne de l'hpital", indique-t-il. C'est d'autant plus ncessaire que "le scnario se reproduit  chaque fois" sur "des choses qui sont compltement prvisibles, comme la bronchiolite, qui arrive en hiver chaque fois  la mme date, ou  peu prs".


Les hpitaux n'arrivent dj pas  grer ce qui est prvisible, donc forcment quand il y a un petit virus surprise, c'est encore plus le bordel.
trangement il y a des maladies qui ont disparues pendant le Covid, comme la grippe par exemple.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Je sais pas, le Pr Raoult soigne avec un mdiatement qui n'a rien prouv, du coup le doliprane qui fait baisser la temprature devrait aussi soigner, non?


Lorsque l'on a fait mdecine, on sait faire la diffrence entre un mdicament "classique" et un anti-viral (qui est aussi un mdicament...).

En 1994, on apprenait que 80% des mdicaments s'attaquaient aux consquences, et que les 20% restants aux causes (en gros les antibiotiques). J'ai pas l'impression que cela a chang aujourd'hui.

Le doliprane s'attaque aux consquences (les fivres). L'hydroxychloroquine s'attaque au virus, la cause.

En gros le doliprane fait baisser la fivre, mais ne combat pas le virus. C'est juste ton systme immunitaire qui fait le boulot tout seul comme un grand, et mme sans vaccin...

Aprs, lorsque tu a plus de 65 ans, ton systme immunitaire est moins performant, et peut se faire dborder par n'importe quel virus.

Lorsqu'il n'y avait pas de vaccin au dbut de l'pidmie, 99% des contamins ont survcu. Leur systme immunitaire a fait le boulot, et le doliprane les a aid  supporter les fivres engendres.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je sais pas, le Pr Raoult soigne avec un mdiatement qui n'a rien prouv[...]


Non seulement le Pr Raoult est accus par son quipe et mme par sa fille d'avoir falsifi les rsultats de ses tests.
Voir ICI ou encore L

Mais aussi, le traitement du COVID-19  l'hydroxychloroquine est inefficace et pire  dangereux
Voir ICI

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Non seulement le Pr Raoult est accus par son quipe et mme par sa fille d'avoir falsifi les rsultats de ses tests.
> Voir ICI ou encore L
> 
> Mais aussi, le traitement du COVID-19  l'hydroxychloroquine est inefficace et pire  dangereux
> Voir ICI


Wikipdia : L'hydroxychloroquine tait dlivre sans ordonnance jusqu'en janvier 2020 (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxychloroquine).

Visiblement, ce mdicament a t dlivr sans ordonnance pendant plus de 50 ans. Et maintenant on nous dit qu'il est super dangereux... On se fout de notre gueule.

L'important dans cette histoire, c'tait d'acheter des vaccins amricains avec vos impts. Et beaucoup de gens s'en sont mis plein les poches. Ils sont contents et vous remercie pour votre collaboration.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonjour.
> Wikipdia : L'hydroxychloroquine tait dlivre sans ordonnance jusqu'en janvier 2020 (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxychloroquine).
> 
> Visiblement, ce mdicament a t dlivr sans ordonnance pendant plus de 50 ans. Et maintenant on nous dit qu'il est super dangereux... On se fout de notre gueule.
> 
> L'important dans cette histoire, c'tait d'acheter des vaccins amricains avec vos impts. Et beaucoup de gens s'en sont mis plein les poches. Ils sont contents et vous remercie pour votre collaboration.


L'eau est vendue sans ordonnance aussi et pourtant elle peut tuer...
Je doute qu'avant Raoul que beaucoup de monde savait ce que c'tait 'hydroxychloroquine.

Donc si du jour au lendemain tout le monde en prend sans respecter la posologie ca peut devenir dangereux (ou dangereux pour ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin pour leurs traitement cf: un produit contre le diabte qu'on ne trouve plus car il aurait un effet amaigrissant https://www.rtbf.be/article/une-astu...tique-11103963).

----------


## micka132

> On se fout de notre gueule.


Mais non pas du tout!

En plus sache que le gouvernement marocain tue ses citoyens avec ce poison, puisque dans leurs dernires mises  jour de protocole (janvier 2022) il continue  le prconiser.

https://www.sante.gov.ma/PublishingI...0prefinale.pdf (page 17).

Avec touuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute les tudes qui prouvent que c'est pas bien, il n'y a forcement que des criminels pour faire a!
Et a personne n'en parle de ces empoisonneurs  :8-): .

----------


## Lucio_

> Mais non pas du tout!
> 
> En plus sache que le gouvernement marocain tue ses citoyens avec ce poison, puisque dans leurs dernires mises  jour de protocole (janvier 2022) il continue  le prconiser.
> 
> https://www.sante.gov.ma/PublishingI...0prefinale.pdf (page 17).
> 
> Avec touuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute les tudes qui prouvent que c'est pas bien, il n'y a forcement que des criminels pour faire a!
> Et a personne n'en parle de ces empoisonneurs .


Tuer est un mot fort, mais le gouvernement marocain a augment le risque de mortalit en utilisant l'hydroxychloroquine

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> L'eau est vendue sans ordonnance aussi et pourtant elle peut tuer...


La connerie aussi peut tuer, et ce n'est ni de l'eau, ni un mdicament, c'est quoi le rapport ?




> Je doute qu'avant Raoul que beaucoup de monde savait ce que c'tait 'hydroxychloroquine.


En 50 ans, des millions de personnes ont utilis ce mdicament. Tu peux toujours douter...





> Donc si du jour au lendemain tout le monde en prend sans respecter la posologie ca peut devenir dangereux


Pendant 50 ans, aucun problme, la posologie tait adquate, et les gens senss ont respect. C'tait un mdicament sans ordonnance, le truc innofensif, surtout aprs 50 ans d'exprimentation.

----------

